# Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2004)

Moin Leute,
auf Grund von Anfragen ob man so ein Thema nicht mal oben fest setzten könnte mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.
Hier sollen also ab sofort alle Fangmeldungen von Boardies veröffentlicht werden die mit den Kuttern in den heimischen Seegewässern unterwegs waren.
Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
Alle Postings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Moin,
ich will mal noch einen Vorschlag von Jelle einbringen. Und zwar den ganzen Thread so aufzubauen wie es im Mefoforum schon gehandhabt wird. Da kommen die Fakten am besten rüber. 
Hier die Idee:
------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt:
Kutter / Boot:
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:
Wind:
Himmel:
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:
Wer:
Fänge:
Sonstiges:
------------------


----------



## kiepenangler (13. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.9
Kutter:Ms Nickelswalde
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Wind:
Himmel:bedeckt
Drift:sehr stark
Jiggfarbe:rot
Pilkerfarbe:fast nur auf Jig
Montage:2 Jigs überm Pilker(ohne Drilling)
Fänge:von ca. 40 Leuten 13 Fänger mit 23 Dorschen zwischen 50 und 60 cm
Sonstiges: gegen Mittag sind wir wegen des immer stärker werdenden Windes unter Land gefahren


Gruß,
Kiepenangler
------------


----------



## Sailfisch (15. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.9.2004
Kutter: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burg / Fehmarn
Wind: 6-7 / Süd-West
Himmel: bedeckt / teilweise aufgelockert
Drift: sehr stark
Jiggfarbe: --- ( nur gepilkt )
Pilkerfarbe: Gelb/Rot
Montage: nur Pilker
Fänge: 5 Leute = 23 Fische ( ein Totalausfall/Seekrank )
Kommentar: kein schönes Angeln, Bisse waren Zufall, schwere See
Zur Crew: Mannschaft hat sich bemüht
Gesamteindruck: Für 43 Euronen mit Frühstück/Mittag und Übernachtung wirklich günstig. Frühstück war allerdings nur bedingt genießbar.
Fazit: September ist m.E. der schlechteste Monat, werde demnächst zu anderen Zeiten fahren.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.09.2004
Kutter: MS Ostpreußen I
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 5-6  / Süd-West
Himmel: bedeckt / teilweise aufgelockert und Regen
Drift: mittel stark
Jiggfarbe: schwarz mit Glitter, japanrot 
Pilkerfarbe: Gelb/Rot, Schwarz, Orange/Rot, Rot/Schwarz
Montage: normales Pilksystem
Fänge: 11 Leute = 40-50 Fische (die Untermaßigen mitgezählt) Davon waren 20 über 50 cm!!!. Jeder hatte seinen Fisch!!! (Dorsche bis 65 cm, 1 Horni 60 cm und 1 gute Kliesche)
Kommentar: Fische mussten hart erkämpft werden. Sie hatten die Bäuche voll mit Krebsen! Sehr wellig und windig.
Zur Crew: Mannschaft hat sich stets bemüht
Gesamteindruck: Viel Platz am Heck! Genug Möglichkeiten sein Gerödel zu verstauen, ohne dass es stört. Preis 26€ nicht unbedingt billig, aber dafür wird der Fisch gesucht!!!
Fazit: Mit der Crew und dem Schiff bin ich sehr zufrieden! Kann man weiterempfehlen. Der Skipper ist auch sehr freundlich! Bin mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte Mal auf der "Ostpreußen" gewesen.


----------



## der_Jig (18. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.09.04
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 5-6 Süd
Himmel:bedeckt
Drift:stark
Jiggfarbe:rot-schwarz, rot und orange mit gelben und gelb-roten köpfen
Pilkerfarberange, schwarz-rot, grün silber
Montage:nur pilker, 1 jig, 2 jig
Wer:meine 4 Freunde und ich
Fänge:30!!!!!!! Fische auf 50 Leute verteilt
Sonstiges: Diese Fahrt war die größte ******e... Hab noch nie so wenig Spass auf nem Kutter gehabt, bin mehr als enttäuscht, dazu noch unfreundlicher Umgangston...Frech!!!


----------



## Börde-Pilker (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Termin: 18+19.09.04

Teilnehmer:29

Schiff: MS Südwind I, Heimathafen Heiligenhafen

Wetter: am Samstag-sonnig Wind 3, am Sonntag wechselhaft Wind 4

Angelbedingungen am Samstag: Tiefe 10-15m, Drift normal

Angelbedingungen am Sonntag: Tiefe 20-30m, Drift stark

Ergebnisse vom gesamten Schiff: 

Samstag: 10 maßige Fische, fast nur auf rot-gelben Jig und kaum untermaßige gefangen.

Sonntag: 19 maßige, auch wieder größtenteils auf rot-gelben Jig, sehr viele untermaßige und ein paar Wittlinge.

Bemerkung: Schiff - Toilette naja, während der Fahrt spritzt einem das Wasser aus der Toilette entgegen; Belüftung des Salons-mangelhaft(Dieselgeruch), aber zum Angeln ist es ein gutes Schiff bei nicht mehr als 30 Anglern an Bord. Crew: Freundlich und immer schnell zu Stelle. Preise und Verpflegung wie üblich.

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie Sailfisch, der September ist nach wie vor der Monat bei dem man sich das Kutterangeln sparen sollte weil die Fänge einfach zu schlecht sind.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## thorabo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

moin zusammen,
hier kommen mal ein paar infos von mir:

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.9.04 und 16.9.04
Kutter: ms forelle
Heimathafen: heikendorf
Wind: 1. tag bis 7; 2. tag abflauend (ca.2-3)
Himmel: 1. tag bewölkt und regen; 2. tag sonnig
Drift: mäßig
Jiggfarbe: immer unterschiedlich mal ging schwarz, mal jap-rot, mal schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: am besten lief schwarz mit rotem kopf! oder rot-grün
Montage: ebenfalls phasenweise. manchmal nur jiggen, dann nur solo.
Wer: eine lustige truppe ;-)
Fänge: 1. tag war 13 hoch und am 2. tag 19. viele kleine, wenige die gegafft werden mussten. insgesamt kam aber jeder zum fisch.
Sonstiges: bernhard war sehr bemüht !wie immer! und bestens gelaunt! hier fühlt man sich wohl und gut betreut. leider merkt man deutlich, das die schleppnetzfischerei wieder begonnen hat. 

gruß
th.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:04.09.04
Kutter:MS Karoline
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Wind:Mäßig 3-4 Bft aus östlicher Richtung
Himmel:sonnig
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, Schwarz, Blau
Pilkerfarbe: Rot/Schwarz Spitzkopf
Montage: Klassisch=  Pilker+1Jig
Wer: Lustige Truppe von 20Leuten
Fänge: Mau!! Auf´m ganzen Schiff mit 39Leuten geschätzte 40Dorsch (Nur maßige) 3Stück war hoch.
Sonstiges:Kapitän Heiko hat sich wie immer sehr viel Mühe gegeben und den Fisch gesucht. Das Schiff ist wirklich schön gepflegt und man kann im Heck und im Bug auch perfekt fischen, nur an den seiten ist der Platz doch arg dürftig. Fazit: Kein Kapitän dieser Welt kann Dorsche an den Haken zaubern, aber der September ist für mich zum Pilken gestorben.
------------------

__________________
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Louis (21. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.09.2004
Kutter: MS Peter II
Heimathafen: Travemünde (Priwall)
Wind: 2-3 bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: gering
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, rotschwarz; gelber Kopf
Pilkerfarbe: schwarzrot und grün/blau
Montage: einfache Pilkmontage mit einem Beifänger; Soloversuch ohne erfolg
Wer: Hab mit nem 10 jährigen Anfänger gefischt
Fänge: 10 Dorche ab 47 bis 69; ca. 6 darunter sind mit vom Haken gefallen beim an Bord heben (so'n Pech aber auch ;-)) 
Sonstiges: Leichte Pilker und gefühlvolles Zupfen brachte den Erfolg. Wurde bei dieser Ausfahrt so nur noch von zwei weiteren Anglern praktiziert, die mit 17 bzw. ca. 15 Dorschen vorne waren. Wäre bei mir sicher auch mehr drinn gewesen, aber der Kleine sollte ja seinen Spaß haben und vom Angelvirus infiziert werden.
In der Lübecker Bucht herrscht zur Zeit Sauerstoffmangel. Abkühlung und Stürme werden die Situation sicher Verbessern. Trotz der schlechten Ausgangslage habe ich doch noch meinen Fisch gefangen. War das erste und sicher nicht das letzte mal mit der Peter II draußen. Boot, Kapitän und Crew sind erste Sahne.


----------



## alberto (25. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.2004
Kutter:MS Langeland
Heimathafen:Laboe
Wind:2-3 nw
Himmel:bedeckt teilweise regenschauer
Drift:gute ( 70 gr. Pilker haben gereicht)
Jiggfarbe:eher die dunklen
Pilkerfarbe:schwarz -rot   grün-rot
Montage: teils system - teils nur pilk - zwei der drei fische sind auf wattwurm eingestiegen bei mir der andere auf orange-schwarzen doppelschwanz twister

Fänge:insgesamt wurden wenig gefangen , von 30 leuten hatten gut die hälfte keinen fische hoch waren 5 , ich selbst konnte mit drei zufrieden sein( Ü40 cm!)
Sonstiges:die mägen waren voll mit krebsen, und gebissen habensie wenn sie da waren agressiv- war trotzdem ne tolle tour trotz wenig fisch !!!


----------



## Edte (25. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:24.09.04
Kutter:MS Dessau
Heimathafen:Warnemünde
Wind:Angseagt beim Wetterdienst 4 , auf see war es dann 5-6 teilweise in Böen 7 
Wellen. 1,5 teilweise 2m
Himmel:wechselhaft
Drift:stark
Jiggfarbe:rot,rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:gelb
Montage:2 jiggs übern Pilker
Fänge:5 dorsche wovon 3 wieder schwimmen durften , die anderen beiden über 60. War mehr als gut bedient damit an bord viele hatten nichts einig ein -zwei.
Sonstiges:Sehr schweres Angeln durch die Drift und den schweren Seegang, ein kontrolliertes jiggen war kaum möglich.Ach ja einige leute die vor der Ausfahrt die bedenken des Kapitains abtaten , fütterten die Fische und Hafenhühner(Möwen) in dem sie sich erleichterten:v .

Hier noch ein paar eindrücke: 

http://people.freenet.de/edte76/kutter1.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/edte76/Kutter2.jpg 
http://people.freenet.de/edte76/kutter3.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/edte76/kutter4.jpg

Gruß EDTE


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.09.2004
Kutter: MS Nickelswalde
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 5-6 / Nord-West
Himmel: bedeckt / teilweise aufgelockert
Drift: mittel stark
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot 
Pilkerfarbe: Gelb/Rot, Orange/Rot, Rot/Schwarz und Blau/Silber
Montage: normales Pilksystem mit einem Beifänger
Fänge: 45 Leute = 34 Fische (die Untermaßigen nicht mitgezählt) (Dorsche bis 65 cm, 1 Horni 65 cm und 4 gute Platten)
Kommentar: Fische mussten wieder hart erkämpft werden. Sie hatten die Bäuche voll mit Krebsen! Einige Wittlinge wurden auch gefangen.
Zur Crew: Mannschaft hat sich stets bemüht und war super nett.
Gesamteindruck: Es wurde immer ein und die selbe Stelle angefahren. Schade!
Fazit: Mit der Crew und dem Schiff bin ich sehr zufrieden! Kann man weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Dorschi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Insel Als
Tag der Ausfahrt:Ausfahrt am 24.09.2004 
Kutter:Ms Nana 
Heimathafen: Fynshav
Wind:5  Böhen bis 6
Himmel:Heiter bis wolkig
Drift: schnell
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot und Krabbenfarben
Pilkerfarbe: Rot schwarz lief ganz gut
Montageilker und 1 Beifänger
Wer: Freund und ich
Fänge: Wenige Dorsche mussten erkämpft werden und hatten auch den Bauch mit Taschenkrebsen voll, Hit war ein 70er,  Wittlinge als Beifang
Sonstiges:Echt freundlicher Kapitän, der den Fisch sucht, aber wo keiner ist, kann keiner gefangen werden. Kein Essen an >Bord! Einpacken oder gut frühstücken!
Hatten zu zweit etwa 6 maßige Dorsche und einen mit 65 der das Filettieren lohnte.
Hatte aus Amiland noch ein paar braune Krebsimitate mit Glitter.
2/3 meiner Fische gingen auf diesen Beifänger.
Also Fazit: Zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort


----------



## Blauortsand (30. September 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.09.2004
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe/Büsum
Wind: 5-6 / Nord-Ost zeitweilig drehend
Dünung: 1,5-2m
Himmel: bedeckt / 90% der Zeit kam es Nass von Oben!
Drift: mittel stark später stark
Jiggfarbe: Gelb Braun lief Super 
Pilkerfarbe: Grün/Silber, Weiß/Lila, Blau/Silber
Montage: normales Pilksystem mit einem Beifänger
Fänge: Hatte ca. 20 Fische zum mitnehmen davon 4 Wittlinge dann nochmal 10 die zurückgewandert sind! Jeder an Board hatte seinen Fisch und die meisten auch mehrere! Die fischgröße war leider meistens recht klein aber ab und zu kamen auch mal 70er raus!
Kommentar: Ätzendes Wetter bei dauerregen fischen!!! Bei dem Wind und der Welle waren die Bisse teilweise schwer erkennbar und um die mittagszeit herum war eine Beißflaute!
Zur Crew:  #6


----------



## Kado01 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.09.04
 Kutter: MS Monika
 Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
 Wind: 5-6
 Himmel : bedeckt
 Drift: mittel
 Angeltiefe: von 10m bis 25m  ( Fehmarnbelt)
 Jiggfarbe : Japanrot,Schwarz,Braun
 Pilker: 75-100g  Farbe rot-grün/ rot-gelb-silber
 Montage: normales Pilksystem mit einem Beifänger, Piker ohne Drilling mit 2 Jiggs darüber
 Fänge: hatte 3 Fische 2 über 55 cm einer unter 40 cm wurde zurückgeworfen
 War damit schon gut bedient mehrere Angler hatten gar keinen Fisch gefangen.
 18 Angler fingen 32 Fische. Bei jedem Wurf hing der Pilker voll  Kraut,habe dann nur noch gejiggt.


----------



## GoliaTH (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.10.04
Kutter: MS Peter II
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wind: 3-4
Himmel : heiter bis wolkig
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: von 5m bis 10m ( Lübecker Bucht)
Jiggfarbe : Japanrot,Schwarz,Braun
Pilker: 65-90g Farbe rot-schwarz/ silber/orange / gelb/orange
Montage: Pilksystem mit einem bzw. zwei Beifängern, Solo-Pilker
Fänge: hatte 4 Wittlinge davon einen mitgenommen 
Haben eigentlich nur unter Land gefischt (grömitz?) Gefangen wurden fast nur kleine Wittlinge und kleine Dorsche. Heringe waren auch da.
Leider nehmen einige Leute jeden Fisch mit (untermassig).
Der Kutter, das Team und Verpflegung (preise) waren Top


----------



## Kai D90 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.10.04
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Wind: 3-4
Himmel : sonnig 
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: von 8 bis 17m ( Lübecker Bucht)
Jiggfarbe : Japanrot,Schwarzrot
Pilker: 65-125g Farbe rot-schwarz/ silber/orange / gelb/orange, blauweiß
Montage: Pilksystem mit  zwei Beifängern
Fänge: hatte 5 Dorsche zw 40 und 60cm
Sonstiges:
Niemand an Bord ist Schneider geblieben, die meisten hatten zw. 5 und 10 Dorsche, viele untermaßige und Wittlinge gingen wieder über Bord. Der "Tagesssieger" hatte 25 Fische, gefolgt von seinem Teamkollegen mit 24. (Eisele Team) . Größter Fisch an Bord 85cm.


----------



## Kai D90 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.10.04
Kutter: MS Dicke Berta
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 2-3
Himmel : heiter bis wolkig
Drift: gering
Angeltiefe: von 8m bis 15m 
Jiggfarbe : Japanrot,Schwarz,Atractor Feuerwehrrot
Pilker: 60-100g Farbe rot-schwarz/ silber/orange / gelb/orange Blau/weiß
Montage: Pilksystem mit  zwei Beifängern
Fänge: 6 maßige Dorsche, davon 3 um die 70cm sonst um die 50. Viele untermaßige. die meisten hatten zw. 4 und 8 Fischen, wobei diese ein anständiges Format hatten.
Sonstiges:
Die Dicke Berta ist ein kleiner aber feiner Kutter für max. 12 Angler. Die Besatzung ist sehr nett und kümmert sich drum dass jeder seinen Fisch bekommt. Für 40 Euro sind Frühstück und Mittagessen inklusive. Bis etwa 12h wurde gut gefangen, aber nach dem Essen ging fast nix mehr, auch wurde dann viel gefahren mit wenig driften.Lag aber wohl daran dass der Chef nen Platz mit richtig viel Fisch gesucht hat.

Sehr zu Empfehlen, da dort nicht die Massenabfertigung wie auf großen Kuttern statt findet. 
PS: Es wird auf dem Schiff gekeschert, nicht gegafft! Auch fährt der Skipper im Winter nicht die Laichgründe an. Wenn doch ein Laichdorsch gefangen wird darf der wieder schwimmen. Mindestmaß an Bord 40cm. Wer sich damit nicht anfreunden kann sollte nicht mitfahren. Ich finde sowas absolut Top!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.10.2004
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe/Büsum
Wind: 2 SW
Dünung: ----
Himmel: bedeckt zeitweilig kam die Sonne durch
Drift: schwach 
Jiggfarbe: Gelb Braun lief Super 
Pilkerfarbe: Grün/Silber, Silber
Montage: Pilksystem mit einem Beifänger
Fänge: Hatte 18 Fische zum mitnehmen und nochmal 10 die zurückgewandert sind! Hoch waren 19 Fische.
Kommentar: Ich hatte 7 Bekannte mit von denen die meisten Ihre 1. Ostseetour gemacht haben und bislang nur das Makrelenfischen kannten und alle haben gefangen was mich besonders freute!!!
Zur Crew:  #6 

Cousin Ole mit seinem 1. Ostseedorsch:


----------



## der_Jig (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.10.04
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: zur Zeit Laboe
Wind: stark, 5windstärken durchgehend mit starken böen bis zu 70km/h
Himmel: bedeckt mit ein paar kleinen sonnenperioden, später stark bewölkt
Drift: extrem stark
Jiggfarbe: es ging vieles, auch die sogenannten exoten, wie blau-glitter und 
braun, meine fänge auf schwarz, schwarz-rot und rot
Pilkerfarbe: 100-125g  orange, blau-silber und rot-grün
Montage: pilk + 2 jigs
Wer: Mein Freund, seine Freundin und ich
Fänge: die beiden zusammen 14 Dorsche und ich 9|wavey: 
Sonstiges: Der Tag war wirklich eine gelungene Angelfahrt...kurze Anfahrt zum Fanggebiet, das Wetter spielte -bei passender Kleidung- mit, Nette Crew und einfach gut...
Obwohl das Gaffen an der Spitze, wo wir standen, doch sehr umständlich und lästig ist, schade, auch, dass mehr als die Hälfte der Leute Fische von teilweise unter 25cm mitgenommen haben...eine Frechheit!!!:r 

FREIWILLIG Ü40...MINDESMAß#6


----------



## Keule (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.10.04
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Wind: wenig, 2 windstärken durchgehend
Himmel: überwiegend Sonnenschein, später gaaanz wenig bewölkt
Drift: fast null
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, Schwarz/Rot, Schwarz und einfache Fliegen 
Pilkerfarbe: 40-80g orange/gelb/grün, blau-silber und schwarz-silber
Montage: pilk + 1 Beifänger
Fänge: 14 maßige Dorsche und 1 Wittling. Massig untermaßige Dorsche und Wittlinge, einige Heringe und 2-3 Hornis kamen aufs Schiff. Wir waren zu viert los. Die Kollegen hatten ähnlich gute Fänge. Pitus02 wurde mit einem 71er Schiffsbester-/größter!!! 
Sonstiges: Der Tag war MS FORELLENMÄßIG klasse, kurze Anfahrt zum Fanggebiet (45 Min.)


----------



## Edte (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.10.04
Kutter: MS Zufreidenheit
Heimathafen: Fischereihafen Rostock
Wind: 4-5
Himmel : sonnig 
Drift: stark
Angeltiefe: von 8 bis 14m
Jiggfarbe : Schwarzrot,orangeschwarz
Pilker: 100-130g Farbe neongelb,neongrün,silber
Montage: Pilksystem mit zwei Beifängern
Fänge: hatte 3dorsche,12 wittlinge (schöne),2Hornhechte
Sonstiges:
Alle hatten ihre Fische,ich hatte noch viele kleine aber die konnten wieder zurück ins kalte nass , die crew wie immer super nett.








www.mszufriedenheit.de/

MfG EDTE


----------



## MiCo (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.10.04
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: sw 6 stark böig 7-8, später west drehend
Himmel: meist bedekt, wenige sonnige passagen
Drift: stark
Angeltiefe: 6-9m
Jiggfarbe: rot, orange, schwarz/rot
Pilker: orange silber 125gr
Montage: doppeljigmontage ohne drilling
Wer: ich und 14 andere dorschjäger
Fänge: gesamt ca. 100 dorsche, selber 15 dorsche 40-60cm + etliche nemos
Sonstiges: schwere bedingungen durch den sehr starken wind. dorsche nicht in unbedingter beißlaune. bisse waren schwer zu erkennen. es gab aber keinen nichtfänger an bord.


----------



## kiepenangler (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:8.10.04
Kutter:Ms Monika
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Himmel:heiter bis wolkig
Pilkerfarbe:Fische haben fast nur auf jig gebissen
Jiggfarbe:rot/rot-schwarz
Montage:2 Jigs überm Pilker (ohne Haken)
Fänge:ich hatte 10 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60cm
Sonstiges:sind am Nacgmittag sehr weit unter land ins Flache gefahren.


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.10.2004
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe/Büsum
Wind: SO 6
Himmel: bedeckt 
Drift: stark
Jiggfarbe: Lila/ Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Grün/Rot, Silber
Pilker: Fängig war heute in der Abdrift der Vibrazock ansonsten Heringsform alles in 75gr
Montage: Pilksystem mit einem Beifänger
Fänge: Hatte 8 Fische zum mitnehmen und nochmal 15 die zurückgewandert sind! Hoch waren 17 Fische auf dem Heck bei uns auf dem Bug war nicht mehr zu machen.
Kommentar: Es waren noch drei Boardies mit die alle gefangen haben hervorzuhebenj der NOK Angler der sich alles gut durch den Kopf gehen ließ aber trotzdem bei seinem ersten Kuttertörn mit mir gleichzog!!! Die meisten Fische wurden auf Jiggs gefangen!
Besatzung: #6


----------



## vazzquezz (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.10.04
Kutter: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: SO 3-4
Himmel : aufgelockert
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: 10-15m
Jiggfarbe : Japanrot,Schwarz
Pilker: 50-80g Farben "Heringstöne"
Montage: normales Pilksystem mit einem Beifänger
Fänge: insgesamt mau, geschätzte 25 auf 30 Angler, viele blieben Schneider
Die Fische, die bissen, hatten überwiegend gute Größe. Neben Pilkern in  Heringsfarben liefen auch Wattwurmmontagen

Gruß V.


----------



## pma-angeln (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.10.04
Kutter: MS Dicke Bertha
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: SO 3-4
Himmel : aufgelockert
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: 9-12m
Pilker: 60g Spitzkopf PMA Farben schwarz/silberglitter/rose von www.der-norden-angelt.de 
Montage: nur Pilker ohne Beifänger, jedoch Kopfdrilling, da sehr spitzes Beisverhalten.
Fänge: insgesamt super, Hatte 17 Fische zum mitnehmen und nochmal ca. 12 die zurückgewandert sind! Mein größter hatte 4,2 Kg und 76cm !!!
Insgesamt waren wir 10 Angler unt hatten ca. 110 Fische die mitgenommen wurden.
Schneider gab es keine an Bord.


----------



## KaLeu (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.09.04
 Kutter: MS Forelle
 Heimathafen: Heikendorf
 Wind: NW 4-5
 Wellen: 1 m
 Himmel: bedeckt bis wolkig
 Drift: stark
 Jigfarbe: japanrot
 Pilker: Spitzkopf orange/silber und rot/grün, 100 - 125 g
 Montage: max 1 Jig 40 cm über Pilker
 Fänge: max über 20, kein Schneider an Bord. Viele untermaßige.
 sontiges: Fanggebiet meistens unter Land bis max. Kiel-Leuchtturm, trotzdem gute
 Fänge. Mannschaft wie immer sehr bemüht, vor allem Alt-Skipper Heinz Spitz.
 Wer die Forelle bucht, kann eigentlich keinen Fehler machen.


----------



## Hobbyangler24 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Verkehrte Welt ;+ Kann das jemand erklären ???

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.10.04
Kutter: MS Sirius I
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: schwach
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: schwach
Jiggfarbe: rot / schwarz beides probiert
Pilkerfarbe: orange gelb scharz 
Montage: Anfangs mit 2 und einem Jig, später mit blankem Pilker
Wer: 2 Hobbyanlgler 
Fänge: 16 x Dorsch davon 4x größer 60cm

Sonstiges: *Ein par Zeilen zu einer doch recht merkwürdigen aber super Ausfahrt*. 

Am Morger guter Dinge auf den Kutter haben wir mit einer 2 Jig Montage und einer Montage mit einem Beifänger angefangen. Nichts einfach gar nichts Tat sich |gr: Mit uns vor am Bug noch 3 Jungs die gleich von Beginn an nur auf Pilker gefischt haben hatten gegen Mittag die Fischkiste schon recht gut gefüllt es ging wie am Schnürchen. Nach dem ich dann gegen 12 Uhr den ersten Minidorsch am Pilker haben wir die Vorfächer entfernt und nur mit blankem Pilker weitergefischt. Inzwischen war es gegen halb eins, unsere Fischkiste stand unbenutzt an Deck :c . 

Und nun mit der einfachen Montage ging es richtig zur Sache. Wir pumpten einen Dorsch nach dem anderen. Auch die Größen ließen keine Wünsche offen. Die Mannschaft der Sirius super nett haben wir mit dem Gaff gut auf Trab gehalten. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle vor allem an Kapitän Andreas. Im Fazit hatten wir von halb eins bis gegen drei gut aufgehohlt und 16 gute Dorsche in der Kiste. 

Bei allen anderen die mit kompletten Vorfach ein oder zwei Jigs gefischt haben hielten sich die Fänge in Grenzen, hier und da mal eine Dublette aber eher Zufall. Bei weiten nicht solche Stückzahlen. 

Kann das jemand erklären? Wie kommt dass? Selbst bei einer Montage mit nur einem Jig ging nahzu gar nichts. Mit dem blanken Pilker bissen die Dorscha aber wie besessen. Waren sie besonders hungrig und der Neieffekt war eher zweitrangig? Hatten die Dorche keinen Bock einem Rivalen das Futter abzujagen und sind lieber nach eigener Beute unterwegs. Bin über jede Info dankbar |bla: 

Fazit eine Ausfahrt die der totale Flopp zu werden drohte mit einem doch recht üppigen Fang |wavey: Vielen Dank an die Crew der MS Sirus


----------



## Agalatze (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

so nun ein kurzer bericht von mir:

MS HAI 4
am 17.10.04
wind aus SW zunehmend
drift anfangs um 1,1 milen später fast 2 !!!!
ab und zu ganz leichter nieselregen bei bedecktem wetter.
mit unserem angelverein
knapp 60 dorsche gesamt.
ich hatte 7 davon und alle ausschließlich auf jigs
mit pilkern wurde fast garnicht gefangen.
kaum untermaßige aber dafür sehr viele fische die richtig groß waren


----------



## Kev (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.10.04
Kutter: MS Nordland
Heimathafen: Strande (bei Kiel)
Wind: ca. 4-5 ?
Himmel: teils bedeckt, später teils sonnig, trocken
Drift: eher etwas stärker
Jiggfarbe: rot & schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange
Montage: 125 gr. Kieler Blitz in orange ohne Drilling, darüber ein roter und ein schwar-roter Jig. 
Wer: Jede Menge guter Angler und ich mittendrin
Fänge: Ich hatte 7 Dorsche (40-60 cm) und einen Wittling, damit war ich Zweitbester. Der Erste hatte 14 Dorsche! Schnitt waren denke ich 3-4 Fische, ein paar Nichtfänger. Ca. 4-5 Dorsche an Bord hatten 70-80 cm.
Sonstiges: Es war ein Gemeinschaftsangeln meines Vereins, von daher bei mir der Pilker ohne Drilling. Andere fingen auch gut auf Pilker, vor allem die erwähnten größeren Dorsche. Schiff und Besatzung wie immer gut. Anfahrtsweg bis zum ersten mal Angeln ca. 1 Std. Der ertse Dorsch wurde gleich am Abend verspeist!


----------



## MartinVahldiek (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:18.10.2004
Kutter:Blauort
Heimathafen:Laboe
Wind:West 5-6
Himmel:bewölkt
Drift:recht stark
Jiggfarbe:japanrot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:geld, orange
Montageilker mit zwei beifängern
Wer:
Fänge:10 Dorsche, einer etwa 3,5 Kilo, 3 über 60cm
Sonstiges:es war eine super Ausfahrt, der Kapitän hat sich sehr bemüht - super Schiff. Blauort immer wieder


----------



## Cyber-Balu (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.04
Kutter: MS Peter II
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wind: 5-7
Drift: stark
Wassertiefe: 8-20m
Beifänger: Mini-Scrimps (4er Montage, eigentlich Makrele), lachsfarben
Pilker: 60-100gr. rot-gelb
Fang: 25 Heringe, 15 Wittlinge, 1! Dorsch (41cm), 1 Hornhecht (65cm)

Als ich bemerkte, dass viele Heringe gefangen wurden, durchsuchte ich meine Kiste nach etwas Passendem. 
Die Scrimps waren das einzig erfolgversprechende, also ran damit und testing.
Fisch ohne Ende (was überleben konnte, hab ich alles wieder releast), Heringe und Wittlinge prügelten sich darum, aber fast alles Kindergarten oder sogar Krabbelgruppe.
Größter Fisch auf dem Schiff war ein Dorsch von vielleicht 60cm.
Jeder hatte wohl "was" gefangen, aber fast alles extrem klein. (mein größter Hering war größer als der Durchschnitts-Wittling)


----------



## Detlef (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.2004
Kutter: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar, Fa. Seetouristik Ziemer
Drift: stark, Pilker von 100g gingen kaum runter
Wassertiefe: ca 20 m
Beifänger: japanrot, schwarz oder auch Dorschfliege
Pilker: zunächst 80g, dann nicht mehr unter 100g, Farbe ??????
Montage: Pilker mit Beifängern
Fänge: Wittling in guter Stückzahl und guten Grössen, einige Dorsche (ich hatte 4 massige, ca 5 durften wieder schwimmen)

Sonstiges: Die MS Christa ist ein blitzsauberer Kahn, super gepflegt, die Toiletten 1a. Der Kapitän Th. Ziemer ist bemüht, regelmässig Borddurchsagen, insgesamt sehr zu empfehlen. Kleines Manko vielleicht: Bei Heringen hält er nicht an. Zusammenfassend: trotz des Alters der Christa habe ich in Nord/Ostsee noch nie solch einen gepflegten und sauberen Kahn erlebt. Gerne werde ich wieder buchen.

Fast jeder der Angler verging sich an Dorsch-Nemos unter 35 cm. Es ist einfach zum  :v


----------



## Yupii (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 22.10., 23.10. Tagesfahrt, 23.-24.10. 24-Stundefahrt.

MS Seho mit Mirko Stengel von Heiligenhafen aus

Wind: um 6, Freitag trocken, Samstag mit Regenschauern, Samstag bisSonntag nachts recht feucht, am Tage teilweise leichter Miselregen, am Nachmittag ab und zu auch Windstill
Drift immer 1-1,4
Wassertiefe: 15-20m
Montage: Pilker, rot-grün, pink-blauschwarz
mit einem oder zwei Beifängern, rot, rot-schwarz
Fänge:insgesamt 15 massige (ü.40) Dorsche  bis 60 cm und reichlich Wittlinge

Leider gab es in der gesamten Zeit an den Stopps keine Dorschschärme ( Auch bei den anderen Kuttern nicht, wie ich beim Funk mithören durfte ), nur einzelne Gruppen, Mirko hat sich sehr bemüht dass trot des nicht so guten Wetters auch jeder seinen Fisch fing#6  Zum Glück wurden die Kleinen auch von den anderen an Bord, soweit es ging zurückgesetzt. Bei einigen, die mit Naturköder angelten, hatten auch die Kleinen zu weit geschluckt und musssten dann abgeschlagen werden. 

Die meissten Dorsche bissen auf den roten Jig, ich hatte auch viele Dorsche unter meinem Mass von 40 cm ( mir sind sie leider beim vorsichtigen Lösen aus den nassen Händen gerutscht und wieder ins Wasser gefallen ), auch der Grösste ( über 80 cm ) wurde auf rotem Beifänger vom einem Kollegen aus unserer Vierergruppe am Sonntagnachmittag gefangen.  
Mirko und sein Smutje Michael ( Hop-Sing :q ) waren topp#6 , besonders Mirko sei noch einmal für seine Geduld mit dem Strategen Carsten beim Ablegen zur 24-Stundefahrt,
das Schiff war sehr sauber, das Angeln ging trotz des Wetters sehr gut, weil das Schiff sehr ruhig lag.
Es war eine Toppstimmung an Bord, besonders am Samstag-Sonntag ( Gelle Paderborner#h ) mit unserem Stimmungsduo Carsten und Uwe ( nicht ich!!), die man auch dort so schnell nicht vergessen wird#6 #6 #6 
Es hat alles gepasst, wir hatten unseren Spass, und gefangen haben wir trotz der zur Zeit nicht berauschenden Dorschschwärme auch mit dem Knaller von Carsten zum Abschluss.
Ich komme gerne wieder#h 
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Petrusautor (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.10.2004
Kutter: ALFRED
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: sw, 3-4 bft
Himmel: bewölkt, grau, diesig
Drift: mäßig
Jiggfarbe: Dorsch: rot, orange, glitzerrot/grün   -    Wittling: pink, rot
Pilkerfarbe: silber, orange/gelb
Montage: Beifänger über Pilker, 60-g-Gummifisch solo, 
Wer: 12 Mann 
Fänge: Dorsch: 21 maßige, 15 untermaßige  Größe: 10 über 50 - 80 cm
           Wittlinge: ca. 20, davon die Hälfte zum Mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Lob für Skipper Herbert - gute Nase fü Fisch. Andere Kutter schlechtere Fänge am selben Tag. Ausführlicher Bericht siehe: Doooorsch!!!!


----------



## chris13 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Wo:heiligenhafen
Kutter:Ms-Tanja
Tag der Ausfahrt:29.10.04
Wind:süd 3-4 später westdrehend
Drifterfekt is meine meinung
Seegang:ca. 0.5m 
Jiggfarbe:Grün,Japanrot,schwarz,lila-pink mix und selbstleuchtende
Pilker:silber(Bergmann in 80g)Diverse Eiselepilker in blau und rot geheimtip an diesem tag war schwarz
Montagen:jig-Montage(pilker ohne drilling)Pilker solo
Wer:ca.20 mann
Fängero Person ca. 5-10 Dorsche leider ein paar sehr kleine.und es gab reichlich Witling in schönen größen

Sonstiges:an der ms-tanja gibt es nichts zu beanstanden.auf dieser tour hab meinen  1200. Dorsch gefangen und das mit 13 jahren*freu* ciao und ein dickes Petri an alle chris


----------



## alberto (2. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 02.11.2004
Kutter : MS Simone 
Heimathafen : Eckernförde
Wind : Ost 2-3
Himmel : den ganzen tag bedeckt , ca 10 grad warm
Drift : war sehr gut konnte man schön mit spielen
Jiggfarbe : einiges lief auf rot , ich selbst habe meine ca 15 farebn komplett durchprobiert 
Pilkerfarbe : alles farben - ca 60 - 75 gramm
Montage : 2 jigs übern pilk 
Wer: freibadwirt mit patenkindern und ich ! an board ca 25 mann
Fänge : diese zeile sollte man auslassen - da heute kaum was ging ausser an der spitze und am heck.
Sonstiges : Klaus der Kapitän war super fisch geil , aber alles suchen half nichts - nur vereinzelt dorsch - die aber in anständiger größe !!!  ich selbst hatte nur einen ca 36 cm der wieder schwimmen durfte .- freibadwirt hatte 6 ( glaube ich) aber war ein super tag auf see !!!


----------



## M.P. (4. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.10.
Kutter: MS Potsdam
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Wind: morgens Ost 4-5, dann nachlassend
          Seegang : 1m
Himmel: bewölkt, Schauer
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz, oder auch nur mit Pilker geangelt
Pilkerfarbe: verschieden, Orange/Gelb oder auch Schwarz/Grün 

Montage: am Anfang Seawaver , (2 Dorsche) , dann Pilker ohne Beifänger( ABU Orange/Gelb)
              meine Kollegen Pilker und Beifänger rot oder schwarz 
Fänge: unsere 8 Mann fingen 78 Dorsche, wovon 2 zurückgesetzt wurden
            Schwerster wog 9 Pfund, es waren  sehr viele 5-6Pfund Dorsche dabei

Fazit: Wieder mal ein super Tag auf See wie man es von der MS Potsdam  #6 gewohnt ist.

Gruß M.P.


----------



## norge1001 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.11.04
Kutter: Simone - Eckernförde
Wind: sehr stark und daurch scharfe Drift
Montage: Pilker mit 1 Beifänger, 13er Power Pro, Vorfach 0,45
Jigfarbe: Praktisch nur schwarz, 
Pilker: 2Stk. auf Messing/grün, dann 12Stk. auf Messing - eigenbau, 3Stk. auf schwarze Beifänger, insges. sind 5Stk zurückgegangen.
Bei den anderen wurden nur einzelne auf Pilker - das meiste auf Beifänger vor allem in schwarz gefangen 
Pilker mit ca. 80gr für 6 -8m Wassertiefe

Die Dorsche waren im flachen, 6 - 1o m. Normalerweise könnte man für so eine Tiefe mit 30 - 50gr angeln, was echt Spass machen würde. Bei diesem Wind, Wellen und Drift war intensives kurbeln angesagt. Jeder Fisch musste verdient werden.
Der Kaptain bemühte sich sehr und fand immer wieder gute Stellen, allerdings immer nur kleine Trupps.

Alles in allem war es ein schöner Tag 

Grüsse Norge1001


----------



## MiCo (5. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.11.04
Kutter: Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: SO-SW 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber / rot grün
Montage: solopilk + Doppeljigmontage
Wer: Ich + 17 andere 
Fänge: 18 Angler fingen ca 120 Dorsche, einige Wittlinge + Heringe, Bester mit 12 Dorschen
Sonstiges: Schwieriges Fischen. Dorsche sehr beißunwillig. Twister hauptsächlich in schwarz und Pilker fingen gleichermaßen schlecht.


----------



## oppa 23 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Moin war am 7.11.2004 mit der MS Forelle drausenWind : 2 bis 3
Pilker: Schwarz-Silber Zwischen 55g bis 90g
Jiggs: Schwarz,Rot,grün und Schwarz-glitter
Dorsche. 10 stück Zwischen 45cm bis 65cm

Den ersten habe ich auf Pilker gefangen den Größten von 65cm
und den rest nur noch auf jiggs !
Habe mit einen jigg geangeld hat am besten geklappt

War nicht leicht zum angeln nur vereinselnd Dorsch man muste gut Arbeiten!


----------



## nachläufer (12. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.11 und 10.11.2004
Kutter: Blauort
Wind: 9.11.2004 morgens schwachwindig, später 4-5 SO
        10.11.2004 SO 4
Himmel: bedeckt 
Drift: mittel
Jigfarbe: schwarz/rot, orange 
Pilkfarben: orange 
Montage: Abdrift mit Wattwurm, Andrift mit Pilker plus einen Beifänger 
Wer: Kumpel und ich 
Fänge: 9.11.2004: mein kumpel 8 Dorsche, 2 Platten, 3 Wittlinge, ich hatte 18 Dorsche 3 Platten, 2 Wittlinge 
          10.11.2004: mein kumpel 6 Dorsche, 2 Platten, 4 Wittlinge, ich hatte 11 Dorsche, 4 Wittlinge


----------



## Derber-Darm (13. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.11.04
Kutter:Blauort
Heimathafen:Laboe
Wind:NW6
Himmel:Keine wolke,sonnig
Drift:Schwach weil dicht unter land
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:wir hatten orange-silber und blau-silber
Montage:wir haben solo gefischt
Wer:ich und mein vater
Fänge:ich 4 und mein vater 1 zwischen 40-60, insgesamt wenig, auch schneider
Sonstiges:war erstes mal blauort, essen war gut, bootsjunge hat mir super die dorsche filetiert


----------



## Torskfisk (15. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.11.04
Kutter: Langeland 1
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: SW 7
Himmel: stark bewölkt, trocken
Drift: anfänglich mittel, später zunehmend
Jigfarbe: schwarz/rot, rot/schwarz
Montage: wechselnd, reine Jigmontage, Pilker solo, bzw. mit einem Jig
Wer: 7 Hamburger
Fänge: Zwischen 7 und Null war alles vertreten.
Sonstiges: Wir sind mit insgesamt nur 12 Leuten rausgefahren, einen Tag vorher gab es auf Gabelsflach bei wenig Wind wesentlich mehr Fisch, da waren 25 Stück hoch!


----------



## LarsDA (16. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Will noch was nachschieben:
Raus am 17., 18. und 19.10.04
Fehmarn / Burgstaaken
MS Silverland
1. Tag Ost 5
2. u. 3. Tag Süd 7, in Böen 8
Geangelt: Markelsdorfer Huk (nahebei), begleitet von sehr vielen Sportbooten
Pilkers: aus Verzweiflung alles probiert
am besten gelaufen wegen der teuflischen Drift: 80 - 100 Gramm, Kieler Blitz
Ausbeute: OK - auf 3 Dorsche kamen 2 Untermaßige
Alles in allem eine ganz nette Sache!
Tschüüs
Lars


----------



## digital-kris (22. November 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.11.04
  Kutter: MS Einigkeit
  Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
  Wind: 5, dann abfallend auf 3
  Himmel: sonnig, trocken
  Drift: anfänglich mittel, später wenig
  Jigfarbe: ---
  Montage: Pilker solo, mit Tintenfischen am Haken
  Wer: Ich und Daddy
  Fänge: Wir 13 Dorsche (5 untermassige wieder zurück, 1x 3,5kg, 3 x um die 2 kg, Rest maßig)
 Sonstiges: Gute Fänge auf dem ganzen Schiff (ca. 75 Dorsch), trotz Fahrt unter Land wegen Wetterwarnung. Thomas Deutsch hat einfach ein Näschen für Fisch und bemüht sich immer sehr.


----------



## GoliaTH (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.12.2004
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: SW 4-5 (ca.)
Himmel: mehr wolkig als heiter
Drift: ok
Jigfarbe: schwarz glitter, rot
Montage: wechselnd, solo Pilker, 1 Jig /2 Jigs, 
Wer: guckst du www.kochtopfangler.de
Fänge: ganz ordentlich (bei den anderen, 
wir hatten jeder 3-4 ordentliche bis 3kg. Gefangen wurde auch 
viel Kinderstube die hoffentlich gesund weiterschwimmt. Einzelne Wittlinge auch dabei
Sonstiges: War ein schöner Tag, der Kapitän hat sich mühe gegeben, hatten viele
Driften. Mittags haben wir die Forelle gesehen, die fischten in der Nähe war ja richtig voll mit ABlern dort.....


----------



## JapanRot (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.12.04
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Wind: 4-6
Himmel: bewölkt, teils Nieselregen
Drift: mittel
Jigfarbe: JAPANROT  #h 
Montage: Pilker ohne Drilling + 2 Japanrote Twister 
Wer: Ich & Der Rest der "MS Forelle Kapern" Boadie Tour
Fänge: Ich hatte 5 massige (2 untermassige wieder zurück)
          Pete hatte als Tagesbester 8 massige Fische
Sonstiges: 72 Fische bei 40 Anglern  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Aber trotzdem eine gelungene und sehr lustige Tour


----------



## Gast 1 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

War am Samstag mit dem Verein auf der Simone aus Eckernförde.

 Leider nur 4 maßige Dorsche, da aber der Größte 5,1 KG bie 78 cm hatte, hat es gepaßt.
 Der beste Angler hatte 11 Fische, dann 10, dann zweimal 9, usw.
 Bei 36 Anglern 141 Dorsche.

 Am Sonntag war ich auf der Sirius.

 Aufgrund des angesagten Sturmes hatten kurzfristig sehr viele abgesagt.
 Bei den anfänglichen 6 Bfd, die dann auf 7 zunahmen, in Spitzen fast 8 hatten und dann wieder nach der Winddrehung abnahmen, waren wir auf dem Vorschiff zu dritt.

 Langsam gesellten sich dann noch 2-3 Angler Richtung Vorschiff.
 Mit meinem Bruder zusammen hatten wir 18 maßige Fische und nur einen Nemo.

 Gefangen wurde auf dem "Stoller Grund", was bei SW Winden kein Problem war.


----------



## marcus (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.10.04
Kutter:Chemnitz
Heimathafen:Warnemünde
Wind:3-4
Himmel:´bewölkt
Drift:mäßig
Jiggfarbe:keine
Pilkerfarberange-silber
Montageilker pur
Wer:ich
Fänge:8 Dorsche (60-70) 2 WIttling (50-60)
Sonstiges:kompliment an die Crew. Haben sich echt Mühe gegeben (auch nach dem Mittag)


----------



## Martini2829 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 08.12.04
Kutter : Blauort
Heimathafen : Laboe
Wind :W 4-5
Himmel : Sonne später Nebel
Drift : mäßig
Angelart : Naturköder
Köder : Wattwurm
Wer : ich
Fang : 4 Dorsche 2 Butt 1 Wittling (und noch 14 untermaßige Fische)
Sonstiges : Fische haben viel besser auf Wattwurm gebissen.
                Viele Untermaßige Fische an Bord.


----------



## Wulli (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.12.2004

Kutter: MS Peter
Hafen: Travemünde/Priwall
Wind:3-4 Bft. W
Himmel: Diesig, bedeckt
Drift: mittel/stark für hiesige Verhältnisse
Angelart: Pilk/Naturköder
Köder: Wattwurm oder Pilker rot.gelb mit und ohne Beifänger
Wer: Mein Kumpel Alex und ich
Fang: Alex: 4 Wittlinge ich: 4 Wittlinge und 4 Dorsche
Allgemeines:
Es waren 20 Angler an Bord und keiner war Schneider. Die Fahrt war, wie immer auf der MS Peter sehr gut. Der Kapitän hat sich viel Mühe gegeben den Fisch zu finden. Aufgrund der Drift manchmal nicht einfach.
Allgemein wurde ganz gut gefangen ein paar sehr schöne Dorsche waren dabei. Meine waren um die 40-50. Die Wittlinge sind zur Zeit echt riesig. Zwischen 35-45 cm. Die Crew war, wie immer, nett und hilfsbereit. Trotz des mühsamen Angelns war es wieder einmal schön auf der MS Peter. Mein Kumpel Alex hat fast ausschließlich mit Wattis geangelt und war damit nicht so erfolgreich. Ich habe gewechselt. War aber mit Pilker und Japanroten Beifängern besser. Die Dorsche waren im Schnitt größer als sonst, dafür nicht ganz so viele.

gruß Wulli


----------



## Loup de mer (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Dann mal los:

Datum: 10.12.2004
Kutter: MS Rilana / Warnemünde
Wetter: trocken, ca. 5°C, Wind Süd 3Bft konstant, erst diesig, ab ca. 9°° sonnig --> also Top-Wetter
Abfahrt: 06°° zur Kadet-Rinne, auf dem Weg dorthin gutes Frühstück
Angeln: von 8°° bis 12°°
Gefangen wurden von 12 Anglern:
58 maßige Dorsche von 38+cm bis ca. 12Pfd. (4 Dorsche ab 8 Pfd), 
wenige Wittlinge bis knapp 40cm 
und viele untermaßige Dorsche (was hoffentlich dafür spricht, dass der Nachwuchs sich aufgrund vergrößerter Maschenweiten und zeitweisen Verbots der Schleppnetzfischerei erholt hat)
12°° Angelende, leckerer Erbsebeintopf mit BoWu, Schlachten und Anlegen um 14.30 Uhr.
Fazit: ein schöner Angeltag auf einem empfehlenswerten Kutter!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chris13 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

HI ich schreibe diesen bericht für meinen vater der heute mit der ms-tanja raus war.

Hafen:Heiligenhafen
Kutter:MS-Tanja
Wind:3-4 aus süd-west
Köder/Farbeilker pur und jiggen/Farben Schwarz Japanrot und Grün
Fang:3 Dorsche von 55-71cm und ein Witti 44cm
Sonstigesie MS-Tanja is ein sehr gepflegtes Schiff das gut in der Welle liegt.
Wer:mein Vadda und ca. 25 andere


----------



## digital-kris (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.12.04
     Kutter: MS Einigkeit
     Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
     Wind: 3, Böen 4
     Himmel: diesig, Wolken ohne Ende, kalt
     Drift: ordentlich
     Jigfarbe: ---
     Montage: Pilker solo, mit Tintenfischen am Haken, 55-75g
     Wer: Ich und Kumpel
 Fänge: Ich = 6 Dorsche (ein kleiner 40cm, 5 große 55-70cm), Kumpel = 5 Dorsche (5 große 50-70cm) - und je noch einen Kleinen zurückgesetzt
 Sonstiges: 60 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff, mal wieder am Heck und auf der Spitze gute Fänge, Seiten eher schlecht, was aber wohl daran liegt, dass dort vermehrt die Kandidaten mit Multirolle, Norwegenknüppel und Christbaummontage mit 200g-Pilker stehen (ein guter Angler und alter Einigkeit-Spezi hat auch auf einem vermeintlich miesen Platz vier amtliche Dorsche geholt). Kalt war es, aber super wie immer auf der Einigkeit. Bester an Bord hatte übrigens 15 Dorsche.


----------



## alberto (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 14.12.2004
Kutter MS Forelle
Heimathafen Kiel 
Wind 3 mit böen bis 5
Himmel neblig trübe
Jiggfarbe von rot über schwar bis grün alles vertreten wenn fisch da war
Pilkerfarbe eher dunkel oder ganz grell ( rot oder gelb)
Montage viel solo pilker von 40 bis 70 gram - auch mit 2 jigs versucht darüber
Wer ich und 30 weiter verrückte die bei minus 4 grad angeln wollten
Fänge es war ein schwieriges angeln , da wir dicht unter land angelten wassertiefe von 4- 14 metern alles versucht.
es wurden nur vereinzelt gefangen - und viele kleine kamen dazu 
ich selbst hatte einen guten dorsch und einen großen wittling - bester hatte 11 gute dorsche - größter 72 cm


----------



## der_Jig (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.12.04
Kutter: MS SIRIUS
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 3-6 Windstärken, durchschnittlich 4-5, sehr gute Bedingungen
Himmel: meist klar, teilweise bewölkt
Drift: eigentlich optimal, selten ein wenig zu stark
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz pilk, orange-silber und grün-rot
Montage: zunächst 2 jigs, danach nur noch einen, teilweise solo-pilk
Wer: Meine 7 Freunde, Ich und 7 andere Verrückte
Fänge: Wir hatten zu 8 36 Fische, bis auf einen alle min. 3 Pfund, mein Größter 14 Pfund... mehr im einzel Thread! *freu*
Sonstiges: ich würde fast sagen, die beste Ausfahrt überhaupt, viel Platz, die Crew war einfach unschlagbar nett und zuvorkommend (auch wenn man das sonst nicht erwartet!!!) aber spitze...
nette Leute und alles toll, besonders mein Krauthänger, der sich anschließend zum 14Pfünder herausstellte... #6


----------



## kiepenangler (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.12.04
Kutter: MS Ostpreussen 
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen 
Wind: Vormittags: SW4-5 Nachmittags: bis W7!!! teilweise Orkanböen
Himmel: Bedeckt
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Hab nur gejiggt
Montage:Jiggermontage
Wer: Ich 
Fänge:6 Dorsche: 3x ca.50cm,64cm,65cm und 68cm
Sonstiges: Wir hatten zu zweit das ganze Heck für uns alleine, im Bug standen noch 6 Angler. Bis ca. 12 Uhr wurden auf dem ganzen Schiff nur ein Hering und ein Dorsch gefangen|kopfkrat . Danach haben sie aufeinmal gebissen und es kamen noch schöne Dorsche an Bord. Ich habe keinen einzigen untermaßigen Dorsch gesehen!!!!!!#6


----------



## dorschangler12345 (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.12.04
Kutter: ms-einigkeit
Heimathafen: heiligenhafen
Wind: S 5-6
Wetter:bewölkt, trocken 0-2°C sehr kalt !
Drift: mittel (perfekte drift )
Jigfarbe: -
Montage: Pilker solo in blau/silber
Wer: ich mein vater mein kumpel und 32 andere ! 
Fanggebiet: Hohwachter Bucht !!!
Fänge: 35 mann fingen 108 Dorsche
Sonstiges: glaube war keiner schneider an board ! ich und mein vater hatten jeder 2 dorsche von ca 60cm! mein kumpel 6 zwischen 40 und 60 cm!!! tagesbester hatte ca 15-20 dorsche 40cm bis ca 3kg !!!


----------



## der_Jig (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.12.04 07.30Uhr - 17.15Uhr
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 4Windstärken
Himmel: klar, den ganzen Tag keine einzige Wolke, nur Sonne (4-6°C)
Drift: perfekt, wobei es manchmal noch ein wenig hätte mehr treiben können
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz (orange, rot schwarz und blau- silber) 75g
Montage: pilk + 1 jig
Wer: 2Freunde, ca.44 andere Angler und Ich
Fänge: sehr schlecht, nicht jeder kam zu seinem fisch, wir zu dritt 6 "kleine"
Sonstiges: sind sehr lang draußen gewesen, da Andreas sich um 13 uhr noch entschieden hat, doch noch nach langeland rüber zu fahren, was in meinen augen großer schwachsinn war, denn dort wurde auch nicht mehr gefangen und durch dir lange fahrtzeit, hat sich das angeln sehr verkürzt, bin auch der meinung, dass dir entscheidung des angelgebietes am morgen gefällt werden muss und nicht mitten in der ausfahrt.
fische gab es wenig und wenn, dann sehr kleine...
lag wohl wieder an den drehenden winden der letzten tage...
die letzten drei driften waren allerdings sehr gut, andreas fuhr nochmal eine kante an, an der dicke dorsche, meiner meinung nach laichdorsche|kopfkrat , gelauert haben, im heck und an der spitze waren die ruten krumm und jeder der dort stand, fing seinen größten fisch des tages und verdoppelte meist auch noch seine gesamtausbeute...ich blieb auch an dieser stelle ohne fisch, denn an der seite, wo ich seit jahren nun wieder das erste mal stand, ging so ziemlich gar nichts...

aufgrund des wetters eine schöne ausfahrt, allerdings getrübt, durch das lange rumgefahre und die schlechte ausbeute...


----------



## Loup de mer (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.12.04 07.30-16.30 Uhr
Kutter: MY "Eidum"
Heimathafen: Wismar
Wind: SW 5Bft
Himmel: bedeckt, tiefhängende Wolken, oft Nieselregen
Drift: stark, 150g-Pilker in Abdrift nur durch Schnurgeben in ca.10m am Grund zu halten
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb war am besten, auf blau-silber ging nichts
Montage: Pilker; erst mit, später (mangels Erfolg) ohne einzelnen Beifänger 
Wer: ich
Fänge: 2 maßige Dorsche und 14 schöne Wittlinge bis 45cm
Sonstiges: Käptn Micha hat verschlafen, so hat sich alles um 30 min nach hinten verschoben. Dafür hat er aber auch ne Kiste Bier reingehauen. Wegen des starken Windes sind wir ab ca. 10.30 Uhr unter Land gefahren und haben dort auch besser gefangen. Der Fang aller auf dem Kutter bestand zu ca. 80% aus Wittling und zu 20% aus Dorsch. Ein Kollege hat einen ca. 50cm Steinbutt gehakt.
Fazit: Sch...-Wetter aber guter Fang

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.12.2005
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 3 - 4
Himmel: Sonne, keine Wolken, Herrgottswetter
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz, Danmark, 75 Gramm, rot-gelb-silber
Montage: einarmig, japanrot
Wer: Franky
Fänge: zwei schöne Dorsche um die 60 cm
Sonstiges: Eckbert, der Kapitän der Blauort sagte am Morgen: wir fahren heute mal richtig weit raus, ich will mal was anderes versuchen da in den letzten Tagen wenig Dorsch da war. Hat gut funktioniert. Wir waren mit 9 Mann unterwegs und konnten insgesamt 23 Dorsche, leider nur 3 große ab 60 cm, verhafte´n, sowie 26 Platte.


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.1.05
Kutter: MS Hai4
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 1-2 SO
Himmel: sehr nebelig
Drift: sehr schwach
Tiefe:ca. 10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: japanrot/schwarz
Montage: Jiggermontage/ Pilker solo
Fänge: zwei dorsche von 55cm, die anderen hatten viele gute dorsche von ca. 65cm und mehr.
Zum Schiff: Besatzung war sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.:m


----------



## der_Jig (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.01.05
Kutter: MS Langeland1
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 2-3 Windstärken
Himmel: starker Nebel, kaum Sicht, zum Schluss klarte es dann doch ein wenig auf
Drift: gar keine, bis wenig
Jiggfarbe: rot, rot-schwarz mit jeweils gelben Köpfen
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, grün silber, grün gelg rot, grün-rot
Montage:solo-pilk und einfach jig
Wer:3 Freunde, ca. 30 andere Angler und ich
Fänge: wir zu viert 3 fische und ansonsten tippe ich auf 50 Dorsche
Sonstiges: Wollten ja ursprünglich mit der MS Sirius rausfahren (Plätze an der Spitze), die hatte aber am Vortag einen Motorschaden, so dass wir auf die Ms Langeland umgebucht worden sind. Wir hatten die schlechtesten Plätze, an der Seite. Es wurde kaum gefangen, jedoch war die Durschnittsgröße ok. Die Driften waren meiner Meinung nach viel zu lang, denn wir standen teilweise über 20min an Stellen, an denen 0-2 Fische gefangen wurden. Irgendwie kam es uns auch so vor, dass der Kapitän nicht wirklich motiviert war... Mit der Crew waren wir sehr zufrieden, denn diese war sehr nett. Naja, die nächste Fahrt wird wieder mit der Ms Sirius sein, denn dort hat man -wenn mal schlecht gefangen wird- immer das Gefühl, das Andi sich wirklich bemüht und dann auch einfach mal länger draußen bleibt...
Insgesamt eine ganz nette Ausfahrt, die aber leider nur das Portemonaie geleert und nicht die Gefriertruhe gefüllt hat!


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  SA 22 Januar
Kutter: MS Sirius 1
Hafen: Laboe
Wind: zwischen 4 und 6 mit Böen teilweise 7
Himmel: strahlend blauer Himmel mit sehr wenigen Wolken
Drift: meistens sehr gut, ab und zu war sie mal ein bischen zu schnell, hat aber nicht weiter gestört.
Jiggfarbe: Japan Rot und Rot-Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Blau-Silber, Grün-schwarz-Gelb, Orange-Silber. Alles 75gr Taumler Kieler Blitz mit Kopfdrilling
Montage: meistens nur Solo, mit einem 1m Mono Vorfach vor der Geflochtenen, in 2 Abdriften habe ich jedoch gejiggt.
Wer: Ich, ein Freund und ein paar andere Verrückte   
Fänge: Ich hatte 6 gute Dorsche, ca. 15 Untermaßige, 12 fette Winterheringe und 6 gute Wittels (4 kleine zurück gesetzt), mein Kolege hatte 2 Dorsche, 14 Heringe und 1 Wittel, er hat ebenfalls viele kleine Fische zurück gesetzt.
Sonstiges: Es war eine schöne Fischerei mit Andi, wir waren den ganzen Tag Stollergrundrinne und sind diese rauf und runter gedriftet. Es waren riesige Heringsschwärme vor Ort, unter denen große Dorsche standen. Einer meiner Dorsche (ca. 65cm) war übrigends ein Überbeißer  |wavey:  Im Mittelwasser ist ein Hering am Pilker hängen geblieben und am Grund hat der Dorsch diesen + meinen Pilker genommen   
Es waren viele 35er dabei, die ich aber alle wieder zurück gesetzt habe, ich habe Dorsche zwischen 42cm und 72cm mitgenommen.

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Derber-Darm (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.01.
Kutter: MS Hai IV
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: NW 5-6
Himmel: strahlend blauer himmel mit sehr wenig wolken
Drift: eher schwach
Pilkerfarbe: u.a. rot-silber, orange-silber, blau-silber, rot-grün
Montage: nur pilker solo
wer: ich, dorsch2345, mein vater, sein vater
Fänge: ich war schneider und hatte am ganzen tag nicht einen fischkontakt, dorschangler hatte 4 schöne dorsche bis ca.75cm und eine platte, mein vater 2 dorsche von ca. 50cm, sein vater 4 schöne dorsche ca. 60cm. Kaum Untermassige Dorsche.
Sonstiges: Wir und die Ostpreussen sind als einzige rausgefahren. Sind unter der Sundbrücke durchgefahren. Mein Vater hat seine beiden Dorsche gerissen. Dorschangler und sein Vater haben jeweils die Seiten gewechselt um Andrift zu fischen. Würde mal schätzen das ca. 30 Mann aufm Kutter waren. Dorschangler hat am Ende irgendwie 20 Dorsche gezählt. Unten noch ein paar Bilder von Dorschangler. Zur Crew#6


----------



## GoliaTH (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.02.05
Kutter: MS Einigjeit
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: S 3-4
Himmel: strahlend blauer himmel 
Drift: hammer, extreme unterströmung
Pilkerfarbe: alles, we 150gr dabei hatte war gut bedient
Montage: pilker solo + Tintenfisch
wer: kochtopfangler and friends
Fänge: 5 Mann 1 Dorsch, ja die Laichdorsche leben weiter, solte wohl so sein
Ganzes Schiff 27 Fische, was hochkam war jedoch auch gross, grösster an Board 
13,6 kg.
Sonstiges: Die Bedingungen waren echt hart Aufgrund der Strömung, wir haben zwar den Ort gewechselt nach 1-2 Std. und etlichen verhakungen mit denen Gegenüber, doch danach ging nichts mehr. Thomas ging auch rum und hat die Situation erklärt, 
habe nur gehört das es den Tag davor genau das gleiche war. Der einzige Fisch bei uns
war kurios, kam doch jemand von Gegenüber und meinte ob wir einen Kieler-Blitz vermissen, da hinge auch noch ein Dorsch drann  Ich hatte noch eine guten Biss, nur ging der Fisch nach einigen Metern hochpumpen ab, das war au meinem einzigen 125gr Pilker den ich kurz danach auch verlor.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.02.05
 Kutter: MS Südwind
 Hafen: Burgstaaken
 Wind: S 3-4
 Himmel: strahlend blauer himmel 
 Drift: hammer, mega unterströmung
Montage: pilker solo
 wer: mein vater, derber-darm ich und ca 23 andere
 Fänge: 3mann=4 dorsche
 Ganzes Schiff ca 20 Fische, kein kleinfisch wenn nur gute bis große ... grössten hatten ca 13kg , 12,5kg und 11kg 
 Sonstiges: sehr schweres angeln wegen der mega starken unterströmung unter 125gr lief so gut wie nichts!!! 
Wir haben den ganzen tag in der nähe von der ms-einigkeit geangelt !!! 
dann noch zwei bilder ... einer 4kg der andere 11kg!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.02.05
Kutter: MS Blauort
Hafen: laboe
Wind: SSO 2-4
Himmel:  blauer himmel ,um 0 grad
Ort: leuchturm den ganzen tag
Drift: gering, tiefe um 12-15m
Pilkerfarbe: eher dunkel, 40-100grmm
Montage: pilker solo,pilker+1jig,wattwurm,gummifisch am 5og-kopf
wer: acidflash+ nachläufer
Fänge: mäßig,wir hatten  zu Zweit elf vernünftige über 40-65cm,wurm(6),pilker(3),jig(2),dazu noch ca 6 untermaßige
4 mitangler nahmen auch nemos mit und kamen so auf  je ca 10-13 fische, ca 10 dorsche an bord mit über 5 pfund.
Insgesamt bug ca 50-60 fische mit 8mann(wir dabei),restlichen 25 angler nochmal ca 40-50 dorsche.
Sonstiges: schlechte beissfreudigkeit und zufallsfänge ,es kam auf allen farben was hoch, aber halt wenig,
am nachmittag wurde fast nur noch auf gummifisch in 12 cm(rot) 2-3meter über grund, und auf wurm gefangen.
2 kutter in der nähe bis mittag!!!
Egbert machte einen eher müden eindruck,lange driften ohne fisch!!!!!!echolot zeigte fisch!!!!der war aber träge!!!platzwechsel wäre vielleicht angebracht gewesen.
Pilkbewegengen eher leicht und weit hochziehend ,starke rucke fast ohne fischkontakt!!!fisch auf pilker fast nur in der andrift schräg nach vorne geworfen!!
Fazit: alles ausprobiert was an ködern und farben etc in der kiste war, müssen wir wohl wieder hoch!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.02.05
Kutter:MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Wind: SW-W 4-5
Himmel: Morgens strahlend Blau, ab Mittag dann bewölkt.
Drift: morgens mässig so um 1Knoten, nach Platzwechsel richtung Langeland Hammer!!!! so um die 2,5Knoten
Jiggfarbe: entfällt weil Pilker Pur
Pilkerfarbe: "E.Q.D.D.K." (einmal.quer.durch.die.kiste)
Montageilker solo
Wer:Meine Wenigkeit,meinSportsfreund Roland (nichtboardie) und noch 36 Weitere "L...Dorschjaeger"
Fänge: Wie um diese Jahreszeit nicht anders zu erwarten, Stückmässig nicht viel (ca 50Stück) aber.... die Grösse stimmte. Ich hatte eine "7Kg Mami" die mir aber leider nach`m Fototermin wieder aus´m Kescher in ihr Element gehüpft ist:q #6  (C+R) und den dazugehörigen 4,5Kg Mann der mir bestimmt sehr lecker schmecken wird. Mein Kollege hat es auf einen 8,5KG Dorsch gebracht. Ansonsten kamen noch Fische der Grösse (soweit ich das noch zusammen bekomme) 20,1KG, 18KG, 15,5KG 14,5KG, 13KG, 11KG,10KG dazu noch einige Fische der 6-9KG KLasse.
Sonstiges: Es war ein schöner Tag auf See. Über die Art der L...Dorschangelei kann man denken wie man will, aber es ist schon fasziniernd wie so grosse Fische in der starken Strömung abgehen!! Schade nur das nicht mehr Sportfreunde nach´m Kescher anstatt nach´m Gaff gerufen haben(Ich war leider der einzige der seinen Dorsch zurückgesetzt hat.) denn zum Glück hat Bernhard schön grosse und vor allem stabile Bootskescher an Bord. So kann sich jeder dann selbst überlegen ob er den Dorsch abschlagen möchte, oder ihn nach einem Erinnerungsfoto und dem obligatoríschen Wiegen wieder in sein Element zurücksetzen möchte.


----------



## angeltreff (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.02.05
 Kutter: MS Einigjeit
 Hafen: Heiligenhafen
 Wind: 6 - 7
 Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise Schauer 
 Drift: stark
 Pilkerfarbe: gelb-rot, blau-weiß
 Montage: Pilker und Beifänger
 wer: meine Wenigkeit und 12 weitere
 Fänge: leider den ganzen Tag keine Flosse, auf dem Schiff nur 6 maßige Dorsche um die 3 kg.
 Sonstiges: Thomas (Käptn) war sehr um den Fisch bemüht und setzte oft um, leider waren die Fänge schlecht.


----------



## duc900desmo (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.02.2005
Kutter: Ms Silverland
Hafen: Burgstaaken
Pilkerfarbe: alles ausprobiert
Montage: Pilker solo
wer: insgesammt 19 Mitstreiter, davon mind. 60% Neptun zum Opfer gefallen
Drift: selbst mit 150g kein Grundkontakt
Fänge: 1 Dorsch auf dem ganzen Schiff


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.02.2005
Kutter: MS Kerheim 2
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: 4
Himmel: klar
Drift: 0,1 also nix
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz/Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Blau, Orang, Rot, Grün Schwarz alles hat man versucht sich durch
Montage: Jigmontage und Pilker solo
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Fänge: 5 Dorsche die nur Fischkindermörder mitgenommen hätten
Sonstiges: Laune hats trotzdem gebracht!


----------



## Das_Lo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2005-02-13
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 5-6 (und mehr...)
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: -
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage: -
Wer: Ich und zwei Kollegen
Fänge: -
Sonstiges: Nach einer Std. Fahrt zwang uns Nordenwind zurück in den Hafen,
               Tackle nur zum Be- und entladen in die Hände genommen. Alles andere
               wäre zu einer "Krampftour" mutiert...Entscheidung war völlig korrekt!


----------



## oppa 23 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19.02.05
Kutter:MS Blauort
Heimathafen:Laboe
Wind:so gut wie nichts
Himmel:morgens nebel rest nur sonne
Drift:fast null
Jiggfarbe:Rot,Schwarz 
Pilkerfarbe:rot gelb silber und Dunkle farben
Montage:Ein Pilk mit einen Jigg und Pilker solo
Wer:Ich und drei Freunde
Fänge:Ich 5Dorsche 2Heringe die drei zusmmen 12
Sonstiges:Zum großteil nur Fische um die 40er rum aber auch ein paar 60er
Waren keine Laich Dorsche dabei die Blauort fährt ja nicht auf die laichdorsche!


----------



## lattenputzer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19.02.05
Kutter:MS Blauort
Heimathafen:Laboe
Wind: SW 6-7
Himmel: grau in grau, Schnee und Nieselregen
Drift: recht ordentlich
Jiggfarbe: Rot-Schwarz, rot, orange
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb, blau-silber und rot-grün
Montageilk mit einem und zwei Jigg und Pilker mit Heringsvorfach
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: 8 Dorsche, 19 Heringe und 8 Nemos
Sonstiges: Mehr um die 40er, einen 65er (auf Pilk am Heringsvorfach) und einen 50er


----------



## dorschangler12345 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.2.2005
 Kutter: MS Monika
 Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
 Wind: sw 3-4
 Himmel: bedeckt
 Drift: gering
 Jiggfarbe: -
 Pilkerfarbe:rot,orange-silber
 Montage: pilker solo
 Wer: Ich mein Vater und 26andere
Fänge: nur mist ! 2 dorsche von ca55cm! der rest hatte gerade- bis untermaß!!!fänge selbst waren ok nur alles kleine dorsche! es wurden 5heringe gefangen!
Sonstiges:Waren bei sw 3-4 unter der brücke durch da angeblich rund 2,8-3,0seemeilen strömung sein sollte...hatten mit wem gesprochen war um 0,5-0,8seemeilen !


----------



## dorschangler12345 (21. Februar 2005)

.....


----------



## dorschangler12345 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.2.2005
  Kutter: MS Einigkeit
  Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
  Wind: ost 5-6
  Himmel: bedeckt ab und zu sonnig
  Drift:  stark
  Jiggfarbe: -
  Pilkerfarbe:  blau-silber , blau-lila-silber
  Montage: pilker solo
  Wer: Ich mein Vater und 30 andere
Fänge: ich einen von 50und ein von 55 cm ! mein vater einen von 104cm und 16,8kg!!! sonstige fänge weniger aba grösse stimmte wieder ca 30dorsche auf dem schiff! durchschnitt war um 50-75cm!


----------



## Das_Lo (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2005-02-18
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 3-5
Himmel: bedeckt, Schnee, Hagel
Drift: gut
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz-Rot, Ostsee-Pink
Montage: Pilker mit einem Jig
Wer: Ich und ein Kollege, ca. 25 andere
Fänge: Kollege hatte 12 und ich 16
Sonstiges: Die Fische waren alle maßig aber z.T. noch zu klein, Rest gute Größen alles zwischen 50-70cm, bei uns nur eine Mama...-Hering ging bei vielen!
Törn war, wie nicht anders zu erwarten auf der Blauort, Spitze!!!


----------



## Das_Lo (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2005-02-20
Kutter: MS Norwind
Heimathafen: Kiel
Wind: 3-4max.
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Gelb-Silber, Makrelenoptik
Montage: Pilker ohne Haken mit zwei Jiggs
Wer: Gruppe von 13 Pers.
Fänge: Ich selbst hatte nur 2 und einen Nemo, überhall sehr verhalten!
Sonstiges: Ewig lang rausgefahren (insgesamt ca. 3Std.), gesucht, gesucht, gesucht, selbstverständlich keine Mamas. Die Crew war nett und hat noch 1 1/2 Std. extra hinten drangehängt, war trotzdem wie verhext!


----------



## Annold (1. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt:26.02.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Alexander
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Sassnitz/Rügen
Wind:6-7  :v 
Himmel:bedeckt
Drift:vormittags mässig,danach recht stark
Jiggfarbe:rot/schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe:blau-silber,orange-silber  (4 auf Herings-Pilker m.rotem Oktopus oben)
Montage:
Wer:12 Pers. 4 Fänger
Fänge:8 massige,einige untermassige Dorsche
Sonstiges:hammerhartes Fischen,Planken total vereist,saugefährlich ,
und noch 35,-€  

------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## bastelberg (3. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Moin Boardies, #h 
waren letztes WE mit unserer Angeltruppe von Gillette auf unserer Frühjahrstour. War 'ne absolute Katastrophe. Nie wieder Fehmarn |evil: 



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich will mal noch einen Vorschlag von Jelle einbringen. Und zwar den ganzen Thread so aufzubauen wie es im Mefoforum schon gehandhabt wird. Da kommen die Fakten am besten rüber.
> Hier die Idee:
> ------------------
> ...


----------



## GoliaTH (6. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05. März
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe 
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel:Heiter bis wolkig
Drift:stark bis mittelstark
Jiggfarbe:div
Pilkerfarbe:div. bis 150gr
Montage:
Wer:kochtopfangler and friends
Fänge:ein Nemo und ein paar Bisse
Sonstiges:kleiner Bericht + ein paar Bilder auf unserer Website


----------



## der_Jig (6. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.03.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS FORELLE
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: K3 / Langeland
Wind: N-NO 4
Himmel: überwiegend nur Sonne, teils kurz Bewölkt
Drift: perfekt
Jiggfarbe: keine Jiggs
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb-grün 
Montage: rot-gelb-grün in 100 gr + roten gummimak am oberen Sprengring
Wer: seatrout, 37 weitere Angler und ich
Fänge: Seatrout: ein 15 und ein 10 Pfünder, Ich. ein 20, ein 12 und ein 8Pfünder 
und einen mit 43und einen mit 40cm... Ansonsten wurde ok gefangen, 
aber es gingen auch welche leer aus...größter Fisch auf dem Schiff 
hatte knappe 30Pfund...

Sonstiges: Ich war das erste Mal auf der Forelle und bin begeistert. Eine absolut fantastische Atmosphäre. Supernette und engagierte Crew, leckeres und ausreichendes Essen und man hat immer das Gefühl, dass Fisch gesucht und meistens ja auch gefunden werden will!!!
Eine traumhafte Ausfahrt mit perfektem Wetter guter Ausbeute und ich habe meinen eigenen Dorschrekord auf 20Pfund verbessert!!!
Neben der Sirius der beste Kutter in der Ostsee!!! Sofort und immer wieder!!!
Danke...:m


----------



## Louis (7. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05. März
Kutter / Boot: MS Nordland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Strande/Kieler Bucht
Wind: NO 4-6 (teils kräftigere Boen)
Himmel: Heiter bis wolkig
Drift:mittel bis stark 
Jiggfarbe:japanrot, rot/schwarz, schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:div. 90gr
Montage: Pilker mit einem Jig
Wer:Betriebssportverband HH
Fänge:53 und 40
Sonstiges:zwei Fische war hoch; ein 96er, der wohl bereits abgelaicht hatte, viele Schneider. Gibt auch schlechte Tage

@GoliaTH:

Wo seid ihr bloß unterwegs gewesen, dass bei Euch so wenig Wind war??? #6  |kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkkönig (13. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 13.03
Kutter: MS Südwind
Seegebiet : Tonne 5
Wind : Nord 3 später Süd 5
Drift : leicht
Pilker :90g Orange
Montage ilker ohne Beifänger
Wer:ich mein Verein und 18 andere Angler
Fäng : ich ein 25Pfund ein Mann von 20 Pfund und einen anderen Mann von 15 Pfund
Allgemein gute fänge wenige nichtfänger viele um 20 Pfund . Größter von meinem Kumpel war 41 Pfund!!!
Es kamen ca.55 Dorsche raus.
Sonstiges : Kapitan war sehr bemüht aber war nach 11 wie ausgestorben . Einer von der Crew was sehr frech und wollte bei manchen nicht Gaffen sonst der Rest sehr Nett worauf der eine halt sehr auffält.


----------



## Loup de mer (20. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:              Samstag, der 19.03.05
Kutter / Boot:                   MS "Kehrwieder"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:   Warnemünde
Wind:                              NO/O 3-4Bft abflauend
Himmel:                           klar, sonnig
Drift:                              schwach
Pilkerfarbe:                      alles probiert
Montage:                        Solopilker
Wer:                              ein Kumpel und ich
Fänge:                           Mein Kumpel 1 Dorsch (ca. 50cm)
Sonstiges: Es wurden am ganzen Tag von den anwesenden 35!!! Anglern insgesamt 2!!! Dorsche gefangen (den meines Kumpels eingeschlossen) und davon ein untermaßiger! Und das, obwohl der Kapitän bei Stopps über Lautsprecher stets von "Grundanzeige" und "Heringsanzeige" in geringerer Tiefe sprach. Hering wurde übrigens auch nicht ein einziger gefangen obwohl etwa 10 Angler Heringsvorfächer montiert hatten. Angelgebiet war vor dem Darß in 12...18m Wassertiefe.


----------



## Torskfisk (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag, 20.03.2005
Kutter: Langeland 1
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: O-SO 2-3
Himmel: Klar und sonnig
Drift: schwach
Pilkerfarbe: komplette Farbskala ausprobiert
Montage: Pilker solo, mit einem und mit zwei Beifängern
Fänge: 25 Angler ca. 35 Fische, einige Nemo`s gingen zurück
Sonstiges: Dorschanzeige war da, das Wasser war stark eingetrübt. Drei Fische waren bei ca. 5 Kg der Rest knapp über 40 cm. Zwei Angler mit Wattwurm hatten zusammen 4 Fische, davon eine Platte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:19.03

Wo: Wismar
Boot: MS Riesenhai

wer: ich und etwa 30 andere

Was: Pilken auf Dorsch

Womit: Pilker +1 Beifänger(Unter 125g ging nix-zuviel Unterströmung

WInd: 5-6

Wetter: ok

Fänge: 5 Dorsche (davon ich 1 )

Fazit:
Mist kutter-Blieb trotz 0 Fänge mindestens 1 Stunde stehen am Angelplatz

Werde nie wieder mit den Kutter rausfahren---Wismar war keine Reise wert!!!!!!


----------



## Zanderstipper (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.3.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: vom DWD angesagt waren 3 Windstärken. Real: Morgens NIX ab mittags dann ein bisschen kalte Ohren bekommen, das war's
Himmel: Hat man nicht gesehen, weil's so diesig war...
Drift: Irgendwo um und bei Null
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot und rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Bunt  grün-gelb-orange-silber. Darauf fing ich fast alle meine Fische
Montage: meist Pilker mit 1 Jig, wenig Pilker solo. 75g langten völlig aus.
Wer: Ich war zu zweit  insgesamt waren wir ca. 25-30
Fänge: Ich: 6 zum mitnehmen, drei zurück. Kumpel: 6. hoch war, schätze ich, gut 10. Schneider war kaum jemand, soweit ich weiß. Aber die Dorsche waren insgesamt klein, nur wenige über 45 cm. 1 oder 2 mit Glück über 60.
Sonstiges: Beißlaune war durchwachsen. Schwärme waren nicht zu merken, nur immer wieder Einzelfänge. Viele Dorsche wurden gerissen (was vielleicht kein Wunder ist bei den 2 Drillingen an Nachbars Pilkern...) Und ich hab noch nie so viele Dorsche an einem Tag verloren wie heute!!! Bissausbeute war, für mich, miserabel. 
Insgesamt war's eine sehr schöne Tour, super Kutter, super Besatzung => Ich komme wieder!!


----------



## kiepenangler (25. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.03.05
  Kutter / Boot: ms monika
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen/howachter bucht
  Wind: 3bft
  Drift:schwach
  Jiggfarbe: japanrot und die pinken dreifachschwanztwister von blitzpilker liefen gut. auf schwarz ging weniger.
  Pilkerfarbe:blau
  Montage:jiggingmontage, pilker solo, pilker+1jig
  Fänge:kam viel dosrch raus bloß nix großes, jeder hatte so 5-10 fische 40-50cm bester hatte glaub ich 15 oder so.
  Sonstiges:ausser der tanja und der alfred waren die anderen noch alle bei tonne 5.#d


----------



## oppa 23 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.03.05
Kutter / Boot:  MS Blauort 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe
Wind: nicht viel 
Himmel: Bedeckt ab und zu kamm mal Soone durch
Drift: sehr gering
Jiggfarbe: Orange und Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Gelb-Silber
Montage: Pilker mit einen Jig
Wer: Ich und 6 Freunde
Fänge: ich 6Dorsche
und 5Freunde hatten zusammen 23 Dorsche mit Wattwurm der beste von     denn 5 hatte elf und ne kleine Scholle
Sonstiges: waren alles keine Riesen aber hat spaß gemacht und sonst wurde auch ganz gut gefangen aufen Schiff


----------



## Ayla (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausf. :25.3.2005

Boot :meins

Fanggebiet :Hohwachter Bucht Nähe P3

Wind SW 3 , später ganz still ,nur minimale Drift ,

Kaum Sicht (Nebel) 

Fangtiefe ;6,5 -8 M.

Fänge : leider nur 3 Dorsche |gr: 

Zeit :7 - 11.30 Uhr

Pilker 40 gr. oran/ gelb /silb. (1)
jap rot Tw. (2)

Bei der P4 .,Leuchtteum Neuland;bis Radartonne nichts

Versucht 6 -13 m. 

seit Wochen nicht so doll bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen ,kann nur

besser werden #6


----------



## Mini-Broesel (27. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.3.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: am Morgen nix völliger Ententeich gegen Mittag dann 3
Himmel: bedeckt und teiweise regenschauer(sehr diesig)
Drift: fast null am Mittag dann ein bischen stärker
Jiggfarbe: japan-rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot-gelb-glitzernd
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer:Ich und mein Vater und eine Aol Gruppe wo mein vater Mitglied ist
Fänge: ich und mein Vater nur 4 maßige die in der Fischkiste landeten.1 maßige ist mir an der Reling abgefallen und 2 habe ich wieder zurück gesetzt.
Fangtiefe:In der Hohwachter Bucht in 13-14m Tiefe
Sonstiges: Es wurden 140 Dorsche gefangen alle zwischen ca.38 und 50 cm.
Größter hatte 3,8 kg.Nur wir die Tanja und die Alfred waren in der Hohwachter Bucht alle anderen waren bei der Tonne 5.Bilder und einen Bericht gibt es später auf Brösels(mein Papa) Hompage.



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm..Sohnemann hat ja schon alles wichtige geschrieben..
> Hier ist nun der etwas ausführlicherer Bericht...verweist auf einen anderen Thread Klick


----------



## JapanRot (28. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.3.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf / Kiel
Wind: Morgens Ententeich, keine Drift später 3
Himmel: bedeckt und teiweise regenschauer, Sicht unter 50m
Drift: Morgens gegen Null, später war es schon besser
Jigfarbe: 1x japanrot und 1x schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Eisele Pro Select Orange Gelb, 125 Gramm
Montage: Pilker mit 2 Beifängern
Wer: Ich & 35 andere, meist kleinere Gruppen
Fänge: 8 Sehr gute Fische bis 12 Pfd. Viele untermassige zurückgesetzt.
Bester Fisch auf dem Boot knapp 23 Pfd.
Fangtiefe: Vor Langeland in 20-30m
Sonstiges: Alles in allem ein schöner Tag mit vielen netten Leuten


----------



## karpfenbrausi (28. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hi,

gestern von Holyharbour mit der Hai IV raus bis über die Fahrrinne weg:
morgens einiges an Wittlingen und auch einige Dorsche, teils recht ordentliche.
V.a. orangegelbe und blausilberne Pilker und rote Beifänger, bei mäßiger Drift ca 75g.
Gegen Mittag immer mehr Wind (BFT 5+) und See, daß man ohne festhalten nicht mehr stehen - und kaum noch angeln konnte    Heftige Drift, teilwiese  :v Zeitig heimgefahren, was angesichts der Bedingungen kein Verlust war... alles in allem aber ganz ok.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Quallenfischer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin#h
Tag der ausfahrt: 27.03.05
Kutter/Boot:  MS Forelle
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: 5-6 NO
Himmel: Bewölkt
Drift: Sehr Stark
Jiggfarbe: Japan-Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Rot-Schwarz ab 125g
Montage: Pilk+Jig
Wer: Ich, mein Kumpel und noch 8 andere
Fänge: Ich: Nix:c Kumpel: nix
Sonstiges: Nur 4Fische auf dem Boot davon 1er zurückgesetzt da man sich angesichts den wellen nicht mehr ordentlich aufs angeln konzentrieren konnte eher aufs umfallen|supergri.


----------



## Talis (1. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.03.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: zuerst Ententeich, dann recht winig
Himmel: bedeckt/neblig 100% der Zeit kam es Nass von Oben!
Drift: anfangs keine, danach mittel stark
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: komplette Kiste durchprobiert
Montage: zuerst solo, dann mit 2 Beifängern (Pilker ohne Drilling)
Fänge: Hatte einen zum mitnehmen, alles was kleiner als 40 cm ist darf bei mir generell weiter wachsen, mein Vater hatte 4 zum mitnehmen (davon 2 von 65 cm)
Kommentar: Ätzendes Wetter bei dauerregen fischen!!! 
Zur Crew: Klaus war zwar nicht da, aber sein Vertreter hat sich sehr bemüht


----------



## kiepenangler (2. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.03.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Monika#6 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Howachter Bucht:m 
Wind: Ost 3-4 bft
Himmel: bewölkt teils sonnig
Drift: mittel, war angehnehm zu fischen
Tiefe: ca. 13-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe:Blau-Silber lief am besten andere Farben gingen aber auch
Montage:jiggingmontage, Pilker+1 jig, pilker solo, also wieder alle montagen ausprobiert|kopfkrat 
Fänge: Ich hatte 6 Fische wovon einer gerissen wurde. es wurden leider sehr viele Dorsche gerissen#q . insgesammt waren es 120 Fische alle wieder so 38-50 cm.
Sonstigesie Karoline, Tanja und Ostpreussen waren noch in der Howachter Bucht haben wohl eingesehen das es dort im moment einfach mehr dorsch gibt als bei tonne 5 im fehmarnbelt:m . die anderen waren wieder da oben.#d aber die einigkeit hatte dann einen von 11,4 kg.


----------



## marcus (4. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.04.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Alexander
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Saßnitz/Arkona
Wind:fast Flaute gegen Nachmittag etwas aufgefrischt
Himmel:klar und sonnig
Drift:sehr wenig
Jiggfarbe:rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot/grün Blau
Montage:ein Beifänger/Pilker solo/ auch Wurm probiert
Wer:mein Vater und ich
Fänge:7 Dorsche (gerade so maßig) davon durften 3 wieder zurück
Sonstiges:War wahnsinnig schwer einen Biß zu bekommen. Es ging fast garnichts! Tolle Crew die Alles versuchte uns den erwünschten Erfolg zu bescheren. Wir sind sogar noch länger drausen geblieben. Fisch war genug da. Aber Alles in Allen war der Tag super. Ein Angelnachbar hat einen richtigen Klopper gefangen. Glückwunsch von hier nochmal!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 3-4

Wo: Laboe-MS Sirius

Wind: 3 aus süd-ost

Köder: Kieler-blitz +1 Jig in japanrot
Wer: Ich und 35 andere PIlkverrückte
Warum: Vereinspilken
Fänge: Ich 7 Gute(alle um die 50 der größte von mir 58)+6 kleinere ,die weiter schwimmen dürfen--Insgesammt 81 Dorsche auf dem Kutter-Aber fast alle größer als 50cm!!!
Morgens wurde fast nur auf Pilker gefangen -später nur auf Jig

Fazit: Es war ein schöner Tag-tolles Wetter+Schöne größe der Dorsche-zwar hätten wir uns mehr Fisch erhofft,aber Andreas(Kapitän) hat alles gegeben!!


----------



## Talis (4. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.4.2005
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: blau/silber
Montage: zuerst solo, dann mit 2 Beifängern (Pilker ohne Drilling)
Fänge: 8 gute Dorsche (alles was kleiner als 40 cm war (ca. 10 Stk.) schwimmt wieder fröhlich in der Ostsee) und 5 riesige Wittlinge (so große hatte ich noch nie gesehen 
Kommentar: alles super bis auf die generell zu kurze Angelzeit in Heiligenhafen 
Zur Crew: wie immer TOP


----------



## Seewolf-Frank (4. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 2.April

Kutter : MS Antares - Orth-Fehnarm
Wetter: gut - sonnig 2-3 Windstärken
Drift: zwischen wenig und mittelstark
Jigfarbe : rot/gelber Kopf
Pilker : Orange-Silber-Gelb 50-80gr.
Montage: Pilker + 1 Jig
Wer: ich + 6 Bekannte + 38 andere Pilkverrückte
Fänge : ich 2 Dorsche (1x 2kg) Rest im Durchschnitt 1-2 Dorsche                  größter Dorsch 4,5kg
Sonstiges: Kapitän hat sehr lange Driften gemacht ohne das Fisch gefangen wurde ansonsten war der Service an Bord und an Land(Übernachtung) ganz gut
Für so ein geiles Angelwetter - so eine schlechte Fangausbeute???


----------



## Seewolf-Frank (4. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:  3. April 2005

Kutter : MS Antares
Wetter : super 2- 3Windstärken sonnig
Drift : wenig
Jigfarbe: Rot + gelber Kopf
Pilker: Biltz Pilker 50-100gr orange-silber-gelb
Montage: zuerst Pilker + 1 Jig später Pilker + 2 Jig
Wer: ich + 6 Mitgereiste + 25 Pilkverrückte
Fänge: ich 11 maßige Dorsche - bester der Gruppe 19 Dorsche- gr.Dorsch 5kg
Sonstiges: bestes Angelwetter - guter Service - super Wochenende - leider war die Fischausbeute von beiden Tagen nicht so Gut ( 7 Personen - 62 Dorsche)


----------



## norge_klaus (7. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 3. April 2005

Kutter : MS Blauort
Wetter : super blauer Himmel, 2 - 3 Windstärken 
Drift : mittelstark, ab Mittag abnehmend
Jigfarbe: Rot + gelber Kopf
Pilker: Pilker 45 gr schwarz-rot-silber
Montage: Andrift Pilker / Abdrift Pilker ohne Drilling 125 gr + 2 Jig
Wer: Ich + Kumpel +  ca. 40 Pilkfreunde
Fänge: ich 5 maßige Dorsche (alle um die 40 cm) + Kumpel 5 maßige Dorsche gleiche Größe, einige Nemos zurückgesetzt, wurden auch einige gute Fische 70-80 cm gefangen, Stückzahl gesamt eher durchschnittlich, Vormittag fast ausschließlich auf Jig, am Nachmittag dann eher Solopilker fängig
Sonstiges: bestes Angelwetter - guter Service 
PS: Egberts Kutter hatte den Dorschkönig (am Vortag) bei den Laboer Dorschtagen an Board (91 cm und 6,9 kg) GLÜCKWUNSCH an den Fänger und den Kapitän


----------



## Seatrout (10. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter : MS Nordland (Strande)
Wetter : wolkenverhangen, Regen, 4 - 5 Windstärken 
Drift : mittelstark, ab Mittag abnehmend
Jigfarbe: Rot + gelber Kopf
Pilker: Kieler Blitz Sprotte 75gr.
Montage: Andrift Pilk / Abdrift Naturköder+Pilk
Wer: Ich +  ca. 20 Pilkfreunde
Fänge: ich 24 maßige Dorsche ( 40-75 cm) 

Sonstiges: 

*Zuerstmal zu dem Kutter*: -für mich top wenn er leer ist!!
                                   -suuuuuper WC`s
                                   - guter Service|wavey: 
also rundum zufrieden!!!

*Fische*: Vormittags viel auf Solopilker,ab Mittag dann auch auf Jig und nachmittags nurnoch Jig.
Ganzes Schiff so um 75 Fische, wovon "der Jig" und ich zusammen 43 hatten!!

Toller Tag und viel Filet.


----------



## Talis (11. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.04.2005
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wind: 2
Himmel: bedeckt/teils sonnig
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: rot/rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-oragne (ohne Drilling)
Montage: Heringspatanosterzuerst (vormittags), dann mit 2 Beifängern (Pilker ohne Drilling)
Fänge: den ganzen Vormittag haben wir auf Hering geangelt (50 Stk., teilweise sehr groß), ab Mittags gings dann auf Dorsch (8 Stk.)


----------



## Conchoolio (11. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 08.04.05

Wo: Wismar
Boot: MS Christa

wer: ich und etwa 30 andere

Was: Dorsch, Hering

Womit: Pilker + Paternoster

WInd: 2-3

Wetter: ok

Fänge: 11 Dorsche, 25 Heringe
Fazit:
Super Kutter, nette Atmosphäre, jeder hatte die Kiste voll auch wenn die meisten Dorsche gerissen wurden. Heringe waren da, einige haben Wittlinge gezogen. War nicht das letzte mal mit der Christa, auch wenn die Ausfahrt aus Wisma bis zum Fisch ewig dauert.

    *


----------



## djoerni (11. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hi Boardies!



Waren gestern (10.04.) mit der MS Karoline von Heiligenhafen aus unterwegs. 

Kutter: s.o.

Wetter: Wind 4, bedeckt, leichter Wellengang(0,5 Meter)

Wir haben nordwestlich von Fehmarn in ca. 12-15 Metern gefischt. Waren mit insgesamt ca. 12 Leuten an Bord. Alles Fänger kein Nichtfänger. Selbst zwei Neulinge hatten zusammen ca. 10 Stück. Sehr hohe Durchschnittsgrößen. Lag so bei ca. 55 cm. Heiko hat sich wie immer super bemüht und die Dorsche hundertprozentig gefunden. Wobei noch zu erwähnen bleibt, dass der Service (gaffen, Hilfe der beiden Neulinge) auf keinem Kutter so gut klappt wie bei Heiko und seiner Crew. Wir waren zu dritt da und hatten jeder so um die zwanzig Dorsche, wobei wir alle unter 45 cm zurückgesetzt haben. Alles in allem super gelaufen und leckere frische Fischfrikadellen von Stefan gab es mittags mit Kartoffelsalat. Superlecker!!!!

gruß aus Scheeßel

Djoerni


----------



## der_Jig (11. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter : MS Nordland (Strande)
Wetter : wolkenverhangen, Regen, 4 - 5 Windstärken 
Drift : mittelstark, ab Mittag abnehmend
Jigfarbe: Rot + gelber Kopf
Pilker: Kieler Blitz danmark orange-silber + roten kleinen makk
Montage: 1 jig + pilk, ab und zu auch parallel naurköder mit 2 haken
Wer: Ich + ca. 20 Pilkfreunde
Fänge: ich 19 maßige Dorsche ( 40-62 cm) 

Sonstiges: Eine wahnsinns Ausfahrt. Sehr nette und hilfsbereite Crew, sehr nette Leute an Bord und wirklich sehr viel Fisch für Seatrout und mich! #6 

Wir hatten fast zu zweit die gesamte Spitze und somit war es uns möglich in der Abdrift auf der einen Seite mit Naturködern zu fischen und in der Andrift zu pilken. 

Insgesamt gab es wohl so um die 80-100 Dorsche, wobei ich das nicht genau verfolgen konnte, da ich kaum zeit für irgendetwas anderes hatte!
Sehr lange Driften mit sehr viel Fisch.... eigentlich mit jedem Wurf Fischkontakt!!!!
Sogar das Mittagessen musste ausfallen bei uns, weil wir so im Angelwahn waren!

Ansonsten haben wir noch ca. 20 Fische, die auch knappe 40 cm hatten, wieder zurückgesetzt.

Achja, die Toiletten sind wirklich super!!!#6


----------



## MiCo (15. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.05
Kutter: Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: schwach südlich
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: schwach
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber 
Montage: Doppeljigmontage, Pilker hakenlos
Wer: Ich + 17 andere 
Fänge: zu dritt hatten wir 30 Dorsche zwischen 40-84cm, dazu leider auch noch ca 40 Untermaßige
Sonstiges: Das Verhältnis Maßige zu Untermaßige liegt z.Z. bei ca 1:1. Viele Dorsche sind gerade maßig. Pilker und Jigs annähernd gleich gut fängig.


----------



## Seatrout (15. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter : MS Sirius 
Wetter : wolkenverhangen, später Sonne, 0-2 Windstärken 
Drift : 0-seeeehr langsam
Jigfarbe: Rot + gelber Kopf
Pilker: Kieler Blitz Sprotte 75gr.
Montage: Andrift Pilk / Abdrift Naturköder+Pilk
Wer: Ich + ca. 20 Pilkfreunde
Fänge: ich 19 maßige Dorsche ( 40-71 cm) 

Die Sirius is für mich einfach ein top Schiff!!


----------



## der_Jig (15. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.04.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Schiessgebiet vor Putlos
Wind: 2 Windstärken 
Himmel: morgens ein wenig bedeckt, den rest des tages sonne pur
Drift: keine wirkliche drift, nur an den fahnen konnte man erkennen, ob an- oder abdrift 
Jiggfarbe: rot, orange, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz orange-silber (mit blauem glitterrücken) und OSTSEEPINK!!
Montage: solo, 1 jig, 2 jig... alles durch probiert
Wer: seatrout, ca. 20 andere Angler und ich...
Fänge: seatrout und ich 30 stück, ich 11 davon, größter so um die 3Pfund
unterschiedlich auf jig oder pilk, einige doubletten!!!
Sonstiges: Eine wirklich gelungene Ausfahrt, klasse Wetter, Crew hatte richtig gute Laune und die Klausis Frikadellen waren einfach wieder der Hit!!! 
2-3 Driften waren sehr fischarm, aber die anderen Driften waren ok, allerdings viele kleine Dorsche dabei, hab 10 zurückgesetzt!!! (freiwillig Ü 40!!!)
Größter Dorsch von seatrout mit 72 cm...
Alles in allem ein wirklich toller Tag und ich hab nun wieder 3 Kilo schönes Dorsch-Filet in meiner Kühltruhe...


----------



## holzi70 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter : MS Ostpreussen I (4 Ausfahrten vom 10.04 bis 13.04)
Wetter : etwas Regen (So.), Sonne (Mo. und Di.), diesig bis nebelig (Mi.)
Drift : So. bis Di. super Drift zum Angeln Mi. kaum Drift aber am besten gefangen
Jigfarbe: ohne
Pilker: Tormenator 60gr.
Montage: Solo - Pilker
Wer: 2 Kumpel, ca. 15 weitere Angler und ich
Fänge: Jeder auf dem Kutter hatte seinen Fisch, Meine beiden Kumpel und ich hatten jeder nach 4 Angeltagen zwischen 20 und 30 Dorschen.

Im Juli gehts wieder los.


----------



## welsfaenger (18. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.04.05
Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn / noch hinter Tonne 5
Wind: morgens erst 3 dann 4, Mittags nur noch 3, später wieder 4 
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: Mittel, kurzfristig mal sehr wenig, dann wieder deutlich stärker 
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, silber, schwarz-rot, orange, also diverse
Pilkerfarbe: Morgens lief schwarz-rot-silber, Mittags am besten auf silber, später japanrot
Montage: Solo Pilker, Pilker + 1 Beifänger, Solo Gummifisch, Gummifisch + 1 Beifänger
Wer: Meiner einer, mein Bruder, noch zwei Freunde und unser Skipper
Fänge: Brüderchen und ich 60 Dorsche mitgenommen, nochmals 40 wieder in die Freiheit entlassen. Die anderen beiden 26 + 20 + div. kleine, unser Skipper 38, wobei er auch einige 40er hatte die wir wieder zurückgesetzt haben. Insgesamt kamen wir mit 5 Leuten locker auf 200-220 Dorsche. Die größten Dorsche hatten knapp 70 cm. Die meisten waren zw. 45-55 cm.
Sonstiges: Eine wirklich gelungene Ausfahrt, klasse Wetter. Deutlich weniger WInd als angekündigt


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger (18. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.03.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS FORELLE
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: K3 / Langeland
Wind: N-NO 4
Himmel: überwiegend nur Sonne, teils kurz Bewölkt
Drift: perfekt
Jiggfarbe: keine Jiggs
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb-grün 
Montage: rot-gelb-grün in 100 gr + roten gummimak am oberen Sprengring
Fänge: Nix, absolut Nix! Neben mir wurden so ca. 10 Fische pro Angler, keiner unter 15 Pfund gefangen! #6 

Sonstiges: Kam total besoffen mit der_jig und seatrout aus der Disco, hab mir auf der Fahrt zur Forelle mit den Jungs nochn Ötti reingeballert, war dann total fertig beim Pilken.
Als dann noch Seegang dazukam, wurde ich von meinen Freunden daraufhingewiesen, dass meine Gesichtsfarbe der eines Polizeiautos glich. Bin dann schnell aufs Klo zum Göbeln gegangen. Dort wurde dann freundlich per Schild hingewiesen, dass man das doch bitte an der Reling erledigen sollte. Naja...war mir dann doch etwas unangenehm.

Alles in Allem ein perfekter Angeltag! #6


----------



## Edte (23. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.04.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Rostock / Mecklenburger Bucht
Wind: 2 
Himmel:Sonnig
Drift:wenig
Jiggfarbe:schwarz - rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot/gelb
Montage:2 Beifänger + Pilker
Wer:Bekannter , und meine wenigkeit + 23 andere verrückte
Fänge:ich und mein bekannter 20 zusammen keinner blieb schneider
Sonstiges:mein bekannter haute natürlich bei seiner ersten kutterfahrt gleich mal nen 85cm dorsch /13 kg raus:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (24. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Schießgebiet (wahrscheinlich)
Wind: O 6
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: sehr sehr schnell
Jigfarbe: Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe: alles durch die Palette 
Montage: Fast nur Solo, ab und zu in der Abdrift mit einem Jig
Fänge: 7 für die Kiste, 7 zurück

Sonstiges: Scheiß Ostwind. Andy hat aber das Beste draus gemacht.


----------



## elchmaster (24. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde / Im Windschatten von Langeland
Wind: O 6  :c 
Himmel: Sonne pur  :g 
Drift: sehr sehr schnell  :c 
Jigfarbe: Schwarz-Rot, Rot, Schwarz-Gelb
Pilkerfarbe: Grün, Gelb-Rot, Blau-Silber
Montage: Bisse überwiegend auf Beifänger (klassisch..Pilker plus 2 Beifänger)
Fänge: ca. 30 Leute an Board. Schnitt 2 gute Dorsche pro Mann (Ich lag genau im Schnitt)

Sonstiges: Aufgrund des starken Seegangs (Nordsee läßt grüßen) einige Leute beim zweiten Frühstück :v . Kapitän hat aber alles gegeben und ist bis Langeland gefahren #6 . Fast 4 Std. fahren. Dort im Windschatten war angeln so einigermaßen möglich trotz sehr sehr starker Drift. Positiv anzumerken ist noch das der Kapitän 2 Std. wegen der langen Anfahrt drangehängt hat. 

Fazit: Mein erstes mal auf der MS Simone und bestimmt nicht mein letztes mal :k . Schöner Kutter mit netter Besatzung :l . Fürs Wetter kann ja keiner was.


----------



## Talis (25. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.04.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 4 bis 5 (Ostwind?!?#d )
Himmel: bedeckt/teils sonnig
Drift: stark
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: nur Solo (auf Beifänger ging nichts)
Montage: 7 zum mitnehmen 10 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee
Sonstiges: Leute mit einem zweiten Drilling am Pilker sollten über Bord geworfen werden, da dies in keinster Weise etwas mit angeln zu tun hat - die Fische werden nur gerissen#q


----------



## udo81 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.-24.4.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen 4 x Fahrrinne oberhalb Fehmarn, 1 x   
                                   Hohwachter Bucht
Wind:5, 2-3, 3, 3-4, 5-6
Himmel: Wolkenlos
Drift:je nach Windstärke teilw. sehr wenig, teilweise sehr schnell.
Jiggfarbe: keiner oder dunkelrot
Pilkerfarbe: alles mögliche
Montage: Pilker ohne Beifänger, mit Beifänger, nur Gummifisch; Gewichte     
              zw. 60 und 85 gr.
Wer: ich
Fänge: durchwachsen, in 5 Ausfahrten 23 (küchenfähige) Dorsche, über 20 Nemos. Am Sonntag null und nichts. Wenn Fische da waren, wurde auf alles gebissen, egal ob Gufi oder Pilker.

Sonstiges: Wer setzt eigentlich auf Angelkuttern das Mindestmaß für Dorsche durch? Ich verstehe nicht, wie man Babydorsche die nicht mal 25cm haben mit nach Hause nehmen kann...


----------



## Zanderstipper (27. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.04.05
*Kutter / Boot:* Hai IV
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen / westlich von Fehmarn
*Wind:* ost 5
*Himmel:* so klar es nur geht, Sonne pur! 
*Drift:* recht stark, obwohl wir im windschaffen von fehmarn geblieben sind
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün-rot
*Montage:* 1 jig + pilker
*Wer:* mein Bruder und ich und noch 35 andere aus unserem Kreisverband
*Fänge:* ich: 9 für die Kiste, davon 4 über 60 cm und noch einige Nemos, die zurückgegangen sind. mein Bruder: 3 mitte 40   insgesamt: 117 auf dem Kutter, der größte 92 cm
*Sonstiges*: alle Dorschgrößen dabei, auch viele schöne, das war erfreulich. Und das, obwohls sehr flach war. Der Kutter hat aber geschaukelt wie Sau, Köderführung manchmal sehr schwer. Und ziemliche Unterströmung, was bei vielen zu Ärger mit Nachbarn führte... Insgesamt aber ne schöne Fahrt, Fang ok und auch endlich mal wieder n Dorsch über 50 cm, was mir auf den letzten Fahrten nicht gegönnt war...


----------



## MiCo (30. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.04.05
Kutter: Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: schwach West später Ost
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: schwach
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Montage: Jiggen mit einem Twister
Wer: Ich + 37 andere 
Fänge: 18 Dorsche zwischen 40-60cm, ungezählte u 40er
Sonstiges: Leider immer noch kein gutes Verhältnis von maßigen zu untermaßigen Dorschen. Auch wenig Fische zwischen 55-65cm.


----------



## der_Jig (30. April 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS SIRIUS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 0, absolut Flaute
Himmel: morgens sonnig, mittags bedeckt
Drift: gar nicht vorhanden
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange, grün, schwarz, blau
Montage: pilk (55gr und 75gr kieler blitz, verschied. sorten) + 1 oder 2 jiggs
Wer: ca. 55 Angler, mein Daddy und ich
Fänge: mein Vater 2 ( 45cm und 72cm) und ich 7 über 40cm...11gingen zurück
Sonstiges: Schiff war meiner Meinung nach viel zu voll---- standen auch so ziemlich an der Seite, obwohl Vorne gebucht  ---, man hatte kaum Platz und einige konnten kaum werfen und somit hatte man auch ab und zu mal einige Schnüre zu entknoten...
Ansonsten hatte ich sehr nette Nachbarn, die mit ihren Leihangeln wirklich klasse gefangen haben!!! Der Beste hatte seine 11 Fische... Die Driften waren leider nicht allzu erfolgreich, was auch an der nicht vorhandenen Drift gelegen hat... Aufgrund der vielen Angler konnte man also auch nicht allzuviel erbeuten, aber es war auch einfach wenig Fisch da... Die Fische die rausgekommen sind waren aber von einer guten Größe!!!
--Tagesrekord auf der MS Langeland 1 12,8kg!!!!!!
Andi und Klausi waren auch wieder top und die Frikadellen... hmmm, ein Traum!

Insgesamt ein schöner Tag mit meinem Vater und wir haben das Beste draus gemacht!!!

Achja, und irgendso ein Idiot hat mir von der anderen Seite ein Pilker ins Gesicht geworfen!!! Zum Glück stand ich mit meinem Gesicht nicht in Richtung Pilker... und entschuldigt hat der Penner sich auch nicht...
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, bei meiner Ausdrucksweise, aber so etwas regt mich einfach auf...


----------



## Talis (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 0 
Himmel: sonnig (voll den Sonnenbrand, tja man sollte die Sonnencreme nicht nur mitnehmen, sondern auch benutzen)
Drift: keine
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: nur Solo 60g (auf Beifänger ging nichts)
Montage: 11 zum mitnehmen (2 davon ca. 80 cm) ca. 20 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee
Sonstiges: Stand direkt in der Spitze und konnte deshalb ganz gut werfen, für die anderen sah es etwas düster aus, da das Boot viel zu voll war. Ansonsten war es ein fantastischer Tag auf See.#h


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.2005
Kutter / Boot: Langeland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 0-1, absolut Flaute
Himmel: morgens sonnig, mittags bedeckt, stark bewölkt
Drift: wenig
Jiggfarbe: schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz
Montage: Pilk (45gr) 2 schwarze jiggs
Wer: ca. 35 Angler und ich

Super Ausfahrt, halt wenig Drift. Ich 9 Fische für die Kiste, 1 X 60 cm, 2 X 55 cm, 6 gute Mitte 40 cm. Mein Maß lag bei 40 cm, 15 schwimmen wieder in der Ostsee. Obwohl ich an der Seite stand sehr gut gefangen. Meine Nachbarn vom Angelverein Celle so 3 gute pro Nase. 

Die an der Spitze standen haben sich dusselig gefangen.

Negative Besonderheiten: 2 Leute an meiner Seite die mit 2 Haken am Pilker 2/3 Ihrer Fische gerissen haben. Hatte schon etwas mit Wilderei zu tun.

Ein Grüppchen aus Sachsen die alles in die Kiste gehauen haben, ob 20 cm war denen egal.....

Dann kam noch der Spruch, wenn Du Deine nicht haben willst und wieder reinschmeißt, gib Sie doch lieber den kurzen, dass er auch welche hat......

#c 

Bei so was sollte man schon die klaren Regeln an Board durchsetzen und der Kapitän ein wenig darauf achten. 

Positive Besonderheiten:

Crew war super drauf, Gaff immer zur Stelle, ne Runde Feiglinge vom Kapitän und kostenlose Sonnencreme die die meisten vergessen hatten.

Dann der Fisch des Monats von Helmut und wahrscheinlich der Fisch seines Lebens:

112 cm mit 25,6 Pfund ergab das offizielle wiegen an Land.
Gebissen auf Pilker 2 Meter vom Boot entfernt. Nach 2 Min. war das "Ferkel" auch schon oben.

http://people.freenet.de/zbick/

unter bilder

Kann mich nur wiederholen: Boot super und ne Menge Spass.


Gruß
Hamburgspook #h


----------



## Pilkkönig (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:1.Mai
Boot:Alfred 2
Wind:  zuerst 0 dann 4 aus Ost
Himmel :zuerst wolkenlos dann bedeckt mit leichten Schauern
Gtift: schwach
Pilker/Wobbler:55g Blitz in silber Gelb und Wobbler silber blau
Fisch :ich hatte 12 Dorsch zwischen 50-60cm 3 nur auf Pilker mein Freund hatte 8 Dorsche aber nur zwischen 40 und 55 cm. Habe noch viele Bisse gehabt aber die Dorsche hatten kein hunger da sie so voll waren das denen zum teil noch lebende Krebst aus dem Mund krabelten :c . Haben noch sehr viele Dorsche reingeschmissen von 25-40cm die jetzt dort weiter in den Kindergarten gehen :q . Peter 2 war auch in der nähe der blieb dort auch den ganzen Tag . Ich behaupte die Fänge waren nicht gut da ich nicht mal einen Fische gesehen habe :q .


----------



## SuperMario (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Klar Kimming
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock 
Wind: 2
Himmel: Leicht bedeckt bis sonnig
Drift: kaum
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb + blau-silber
Montage: Pilker blank ohne Tannenbaum, aber auch auf blanken Twister und Seawaver wurde gefangen
Wer: ich und noch 11 andere

Fänge: ich: 3 Dorsche - der größte 70 cm und 8 Pfd. (war an Bord der Größte); Der Rest im Schnitt 3 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm.

Sonstiges: Waren sehr viele untermaßige Dorsche an Bord, die aber alle wieder zurück gegangen sind. Kapitän war immer bemüht Dorsche zu finden.
Auf Nachbarschiff (ich glaube es war die MS Chemnitz) ging eine Lachsforelle von 12,5 kg bei 95 cm an den Haken !!! Gratulation dem glücklichen Fänger.#6 
------------------


----------



## kiepenangler (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:01.05.05
Kutter / Boot: MS HaiIV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ irgendwo westlich von fehmarn
Wind: wenig
Drift: sehr gering
Jiggfarbe:   rot/rot-schwarz, grün
Pilkerfarbe:   blau-silber
Montage: pilk+1 jig
Fänge: kam gut dorsch raus hatte zum schluss 11 zum mitnehmen, ein paar lüdde gingen wieder rein.
Sonstiges: käptain bzw. crew haben sich mühe gegeben#6 käptain hat auch "nicht kutteranglern" gezeigt wie man dorsche richtig schlachtet#6 macht ja auch net jeder. größter aufm kutter hatte 4,5kg.


----------



## der_Jig (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.05.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: morgens 1-2, ab mittag absolute windstille
Himmel: morgens nebel, dann sonne und zum schluss total bewölkt
Drift: wenig bis gar keine (das war die meiste zeit so)
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: alles durchprobiert, ein fisch auf einen 75gr wuttke schwarz
Montage: 2 Jiggs + Pilk ohne Drilling (75gr) oder 1 Jigg + Pilk 
Wer: ca. 28 Angler, Stuten-Andy und ich
Fänge: hielt sich so in Grenzen, Stuten-Andy 6 knapp maßige und ich 6 gute, so um die 2-3 Pfund, größter 78 cm und 6Pfund
Sonstiges: Leider fehlte es wieder an Wind und der damit verbundene Drift... Sehr schade, dass nicht allzu viel gefangen wurde...
Um 14 Uhr hat sich dann noch ein Angler von der Gruppe am Heck einen Pilker ins Kinn gehauen, so dass wir schon frühzeitig die Heimreise antreten mussten...
Naja, ein netter Tag und ich hoffe, dem "Verletzten" gehts bald besser und morgen wirds ein wenig erfolgreicher!!!
Frikadellen waren wieder 1A!!!!#6


----------



## der_Jig (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.05.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: morgens N2-3, ab mittag gaaanz wenig wind... ziemlicher ententeich
Himmel: bedeckt, diesig, dicke dunkle wolken
Drift: morgens mäßige drift, ab mittag fast gar keine mehr
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz silber blau, silber orange, silber grün, schwarz rot
Montage: Solopilk, 1 Jigg + Pilk oder 2 Jiggs + Pilk
Wer: ca. 30 Angler, FischFängerFlöthi und ich
Fänge: Flöthi 1 und ich 8!!!
Sonstiges: Ein sehr verhaltener Tag mit wenig Fisch auf dem ganzen Boot. Viele der Fische, die ins Boot kamen, wurden einfach nur gerissen, denke fast über 50 % der Fänge wurden gerissen!!! :r 
Die Durschnittsgröße der Fische war sehr klein, alle knapp maßig, so um die 40-45 cm... auch das war leider nicht allzu erfreulich. Viele Fische sind auch wieder zurückgegangen, auch ich hab 7 zurück in ihr Element geschickt. 
Fänge zu 90 % auf PILK!!! Auf Jigg ging fast gar nichts, nur gegen Ende der Fahrt ging es ein wenig besser...
Alles in Allem eine gelungene Fahrt, wobei es ein wenig mehr Fisch hätte geben können und diese dann auch noch von besserer Größe ...
Naja, das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert und die Sirius ist einfach ein tolles Schiff mit einer tollen Crew und lecker Essen!#6 #6 #6


----------



## MiCo (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Auch heute mit auf der Sirius war. 8 Dorsche 40-60cm auf japnroten Jig, 12 wieder retoure.


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich war auf der Sirius, stand neben dem Kollegen von Jig.

Hatte 9 Dorsche in der Kiste und ungefähr genau so viele retoure, alle auf Pilk.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.05.2005
  Kutter / Boot: ms-hai4
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ Fehmarnsund
  Wind: NW 6-7   seegang unter der brücke durch 1m sonst ca 2m
  Himmel:erst bewölkt dann sonne
  Drift: mittel bis stark
 Wassertiefe:zwischen 6und 8 metern
  Jigfarbe: -
  Pilkerfarbe: blau silber-grün-rot-gelb-orange-silber 
  Montageilker solo
 wer: 35 mann ich und vadda
 Fänge: ich 6 und 2 zurück , mein vadda 8 und 2 zurück... sonstig unterschiedliche fänge mal ein mal drei mal keinen... gab viele die noch nie geangelt haben.

  Sonstiges: viel wind und waren unter der brücke durch !


Hier unsere kiste


----------



## nachläufer (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.05.2005
Kutter/Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Laboe/Langeland
Wind:NW 5-6 während der Fahrt nach Langeland, vor Langeland dann super Drift mit NW 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt dann Sonne
Jigfarbe: schwarz 
Pilkfarbe: wuttke orange und wuttke blauviolett
Montage: Naturköder oder Pilk+1Jig
wer: 35 mann, acidflash, kumpel und ich 
Fänge: wurde meiner meinung nach sehr gut gefangen obwohl es vormittags etwas ruhiger war, nach mittag dann haben wir die richtigen ecken gefunden zumal sich die Drift auch extrem verbesserte. Acidflash hatte 16, kumpel 9 und ich 20.habe allein 8 in der letzten Drift gefangen, davon drei doubletten in folge. 

Sonstiges: Auf der Hinfahrt stellte heraus, dass die Blauort wie eigentlich immer die richtige Wahl war, da die Sirius und die Langeland 1 uns aufgund des Seegangs nicht folgen konnten und so unter Land mit dem Wind kämpfen mussten. Da Egbert einen Tag Urlaub hatte, steuerte mal wieder Helmut seinen Kahn, wie immer super. Wir standen in der Spitze und haben wirklich super gefangen und bestimmt noch jeder seine 3-4 Fische verloren, herausheben oder im Drill. Bei der Größe war alles vertreten von 40ern bis 80ern Dorschen. Nemos haben wir natürlich wieder schwimmen lassen. 
Eine schöne Ausfahrt mit netten und erfahrenen Petrijüngern, sodass jeder seine Fische hatte.


----------



## kiepenangler (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:8.5.05
Kutter / Boot: ms ostpreussen1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen
Wind: bis 6bft aus west
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise etwas sonne
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: am besten lief rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: alles durchprobiert
Montageilker solo, jigmontage
Fänge: hatte nur 3 fische zum mitnehmen, so um 45cm.
Sonstiges: waren unter sundbrücke durch, dort ging es mit dem wind. ausser der einigkeit waren alle unter der sundbrücke durch.


----------



## leuchtturm (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:07.05.05 und 08.05.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Silverland 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn
Wind:Samstag W 3-4, Sonntag W-SW 3-5
Himmel:Sonne, Schauer, Gewitter alles dabei...
Drift:gute Drift
Jiggfarbe:rot-schwarz, einfach
Pilkerfarbe:orange-gelb und japan-rot/schwarz
Montage:einfacher Jig und Pilker (50 - 85 gr)
Wer:ich und 5 andere Angelbegeisterte
Fänge:Samstag 20 und Sonntag 40 mit 6 Mann (und Frau)
Sonstiges:Es war ein klasse Angelwochenende. 
Siggi und Hanne sind ein super Team auf der Silverland. So schlecht, wie dieser Kutter hier zum Teil dargestellt wird, ist er nicht. Es sind genügend Filetierbretter in guter Arbeitshöhe an Board. Die Toiletten sind in gutem Zustand, und die Crew nett und hilfsbereit. 
Siggi hat wirklich von Anfang bis Ende nach Fisch gesucht und tolle Fischgründe ausgemacht. Die Fischkisten waren bei allen Anglern voll. Es sind schöne Dorsche bis weit über 6 Pfund rausgekommen. 
------------------


----------



## Strunz (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.05.05 

Kutter / Boot: Charterboot

Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Boltenhagen

Wind: NO 0 - 2 Bft

Himmel:Sonne, Sonne, Sonne

Drift:am Anfang wenig bis gar keine Drift, ab Mittag leichte bis gute Drift

Jiggfarbe: dunkelblau oder schwarz mit Glitter

Pilkerfarberange-gelb 

Montage:einfacher Jig und Pilker (50 - 60 gr) und ich und mein Bruder auch Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen auf Hornhecht.

Wer:ich und 3 andere Angelbegeisterte

Fänge: 45 Dorsche und 4 Hornhechte wobei wie unser selbstgesetztes Schonmaß nach den guten Fängen von 40 cm auf 45 cm hochgesetzt haben. Also einige Fische released. Also Boltenhagen kann ich nur empfehlen. Gutes Angelgebiet, bei dem man auch Tiefen von 20m schnell erreichen kann.


----------



## Talis (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 7.05.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 3 
Himmel: bewölkt (Rückfahrt mit starkem Regen)
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: nur Solo 60g 
Montage: 16 zum mitnehmen (Größter 75cm) ca. 15 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee
Sonstiges: Stand hinten an der Seite in Fahrtrichtung rechts (der letzte vor dem Mittelschiff). Die Dorsch haben direkt am Boot gebissen, teilweise hatte ich diese bereits an Bord bevor Andi gehupt hat. War ein Supertag #h


----------



## Talis (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.05.2005
Kutter: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Wind: 4 
Himmel: bewölk und Regen
Drift: "normal"
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: nur Solo 75g
Montage: 11 zum mitnehmen ca. 15 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee
Sonstiges: Haben im ganz flachem Wasser (teilweise um 3m) geangelt. Schiff und Crew sind Top. #h


----------



## chris13 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin bin gtade zurück aus Laboe hier mal ein kurzer Bericht

Tag:16.5.05
Hafen/Schiff:Laboe-Ms.Blauort
Wind 4-5
Welle:erst 0,5 zum mittag hin ca.1-1.5m
Himmel:Bewölkt 
Drift:Mal so,Mal so
Jigfarbe:Japanrot war der "Renner" schlechthin 95% wurden darauf gefangen auf Pilker wat sehr wenig.
Pilker:Alle rot-töne
Fänge:mein Vater und ich hatten 13 zum mitnehmen(45-78cm)wurde auch viele untermaßige gefangen(mir sind ganz ausversehen 4 davon ins wasser gefallen)!!!
Wer:wir 2 und ca.15 andere
Sonstiges: Kutter wie immer Super hatten für heute auch auf der Blauort gebucht mussten aber im hafen feststellen das sie heute nich fahren!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.05.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Hai 4
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind: Morgens um 4 im Laufe des Tages abnehmend
Himmel: Heiter mit einzelnen Wolken
Drift: Gut
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot,Schwarz,Orange/Glitter und Grün/Glitter
Pilkerfarbe: Keine, da nur gejiggt
Montage:2Jigs plus Pilk ohne Drilling
Wer: Ich und 32 weitere Sportfreunde (einige Boardies an Bord)
Fänge: Insgesamt 125 Stück!! Ich hatte 7, hoch war 15
Sonstiges: Viele Nemos sind wieder zurückgegangen und JEDER hat Sich ans geltende Mindestmass gehalten#6 #6


----------



## kiepenangler (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:17.05.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Hai 4
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind: so ca 4 west
Drift: mäßig
Jiggfarbe:braun, japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz in orange-silber
Montage:2jig+pilk ohne drilling, pilker solo
Fänge: ich hatte 5 maßige 1  40 cm die anderen über 50 cm, ich habe aber schlecht gefangen bester hatte so bestimmt 20 stk wobei einige angler auch nemo dorsche mitgenommen haben#q sieht man leider immer wieder:v 
Sonstiges: Waren unter der Sundbrücke durch. schwerste aufm boot hatte 4,3 kg bei 76 cm#6 besatzung hat sich wie immer mühe gegeben und essen war auch legger:m


----------



## oppa 23 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.05.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Kerheim
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Burgstarken
Wind:
Himmel:Leicht bedeckt
Drift:War ganz gut
Jiggfarbe:Rot-Schwarz und zum Mittag Orange
Pilkerfarbe:Kieler Blitz in Orange Gelb Silber
Montage:Ein Jig mit Pilker
Wer:Ich Aleine und so 20 andere Experten!!!
Fänge:Ich Hatte 20Dorsche 16 waren Massig von 40cm bis 65cm
Sonstiges:Ich muß sagen das schiff war richtig Klasse!!!
              Sauber und richtig gute Filietierbretter echt Klasse!!:m 
              War das einzigste Schiff was noch frei war in Burg und Heiligenhafe 
              das angeln war nicht so einfach waren in der nähe von Tonne 5 
              war so zwischen 25m bis 35mTief!!!


----------



## freibadwirt (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 17.05.2005

Boat : MS Langeland
Heimathafen :  Laboe
Wind  3 - 4  Bft
Drift  #6 
Jigfarbe .  rotschwarz
Piker   :  40 Gramm blaurot
Fänge   :  32 stück 40-65cm zu dritt
Sonstiges: Super Ausfahrt tolle Fische aber es gibt immer noch Angler die kein Schonmaß kennen|evil:


----------



## der_Jig (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 2-3 SO
Himmel: blau, gegen mittag ein paar wölkchen... sonne
Drift: erst perfekt, dann leider ein bischen zu wenig
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot, blau-glitter
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber, blau-silber, schwarz mit blau-glitter
Montage: 2 Jiggs + pilk, Jigg + Pilk
Wer: ca. 20 Angler, Seatrout und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: ich schätze das ganze Schiff 150-180, Seatrout 18 (alle ü 40cm), ein Wittling und ich 8 Dorsche (alle ü 50cm), eine Kliesche
Sonstiges: Eine nahezu perfekte Ausfahrt bei perfekten Bedingungen. Andi hat mit der 5ten Drift den Vogel abgeschossen. Fast (bei uns natürlich nicht  ) überall waren die Ruten krumm, und damit meine ich krumm... Etliche Fische über 6 Pfund mussten gegafft werden und kaum bis gar keine Untermaßigen Fische kamen nach oben... größter Fisch an Board 13 Pfund...
So hätte es weitergehen können...
Nun gut, es gab zwar einige Driften in denen tote Hose (trotz voller Anzeige!!!) war, aber es waren dann auch wieder gute Driften dabei!!! Andi war heut top-motiviert den Fisch zu finden und hat sich ab und zu auch -zurecht- richtig abgefeiert!!! 
Achja, es gingen auch einige Trilletten an Board... eine von mir!!!  alle zum mitnehmen!!!
Ein toller Tag auf See...


----------



## digital-kris (23. Mai 2005)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.05.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fahrrinne Tonne 5 und Umgebung
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: Blau und fast immer Sonne
Drift: Erst recht wenig, dann extrem stark für so wenig Wind (125 Gramm war Minimum, um zum Grund zu kommen, ich fische sonst 55 Gramm)
Jigfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Rot/Schwarz, Rot/Grün, Orange/Gelb
Montage: Solo, später mit einem Jig
Wer: voll besetzte Einigkeit (inklusive mir)
Fänge: Ich hatte 15 (fünf zurück), alle eher Standard ab 40, größter 50. Stand hinten am Heck, Mitte. Tagesbester hatte 16. Relativ viel Fisch für so wenig Wind, viele hatten immerhin ihre sechs, sieben Fische (auch an den Seiten)
Sonstiges: Schöne, lange Ausfahrt. Waren morgens die Zweiten raus, und nach 8 dreiviertel Stunden die Letzten drin (waren aber auch weit draußen unterwegs). Und das Wetter hat mitgespielt, kein Regen


----------



## Pilkkönig (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.05.2005
Kutter/Boot :Alfred 2
Seegebiet :Travemünde 
Himmel :mal dunkel mal sonne
Drift :0
Köder:Wobbler Pilker
Farben: nur auf Bund ging etwas
Fänge : 5 Dorsche 4 Dorsche zwischen 70 und 82cm und einer 55cm . Habe noch 10 wieder reingeworfen.
Sonstiges:Bis 12 Uhr Anzeige und Fisch dann für ne Stunde in den Hafen und wieder raus dann kein Fisch mehr und auch keine Anzeige . Haben auf 6-11m tief geangelt. Dann auch mal auf 20 aber dar war auch nichts. Als ob da mal wieder ein Fischer da war.
Mussten sehr viel Fahren bis wir die Fische gefunden hatten .Als wir wieder die selben Stellen abgefahren sind waren die Fische weg. Die Fische waren so voll das mir die Krabben im Boot rumkrabeln und ich dachte das seien Leichdorsche.


----------



## Derber-Darm (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.05.2005
 Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / wohl noch hohwachter bucht aber ziehmlich weit draussen
 Wind: wenig umlaufend
Seegang: 0,5 meter
 Himmel: paar wolken viel sonne
Drift: leicht
 Jiggfarbe: -
 Pilkerfarbe: orange gelb silber
 Montage: solo 70 gramm
 Wer: insg. 20 wir: ich dorschangler und 2 wo wir mitgefahren sind
 Fänge: ganzes Schiff knapp über 200 laut bootsmann ich 9 (3x 45-55 6x 55-60) dorschangler 7 (paar 40-50 und auch 2 gute)
Sonstiges: War richtig viel fisch da hab desshalb erst ab 45 mitgenommen. alle größen bis so 70 vertreten. dorschangler hat mit 'm gibsarm gepilkt und war ziehmlich gehandicapt:g. bis mittag kam jeden stop gut fisch; ab dann eher nicht so gut und dann der letzte stop nochmal! konnte da 3 gute nacheinander fangen hatte abdrift und immer nur runtergelassen und rumps:q gab zwischendurch eis für jeden#6 essen war lecker. crew#6 bilder komm' noch


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



			
				Derber-Darm schrieb:
			
		

> Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.05.2005
> Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / wohl noch hohwachter bucht aber ziehmlich weit draussen
> Wind: wenig umlaufend
> ...




unsere kisten zu 4 am ende des tages 





dann kiste von mir und derber-darm zum mittag


----------



## Pilkkönig (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.5.05
Boot:Alfred 2
Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:kaum bis garnicht später starke Böen
Himmel:Wolkenlos
Drift: kaum später stark
Seegang zuerst o,2 später 1,3m
Jigfarbe :rot ,rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:rot-grün,gelb -rot ostsee pink
Montage:Solo Pilker später nur Jig da viel Kraut auf dem Grund war
Wer: ich und 2 Freunde
Fänge: ich 22 Dorsche zwischen 50-65cm die anderen beide zusammen 50 Dorsche zwischen 50-73cm
Als der Wind kam gab es auch kein Fisch mehr denn wenn man ein Schwarm angefahren hatte war man befor die Pilker unten waren schon 10 m dran vorbei.Die schwärme waren zum teil so groß das die Bildfolge auf dem Echolot kein Ende haben wollte.


----------



## Silverstar (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.5.05
Boot: Ostpreußen 1
Seegebiet:Tonne 5
Wind:kaum bis garnicht
Himmel:Wolkenlos
Drift: NIX :r 
Jigfarbe Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Alle durch
Montageilker + Beifänger
Wer: Piotr84 und ich
Fänge: gesamt 13 Stk. zum mitnehmen und  ca. 20 Nemos die wieder schwimmen.

Sonstiges: Sonnenbrand |supergri  und meine neue DEGA Competition Powerpilk Zerschossen :c  hat jetzt 4 teile statt 3 :m


----------



## allrounder (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.05.2005 / 26.05.2005 / 27.05.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen 
Wind: wenig umlaufend
Seegang: 0,5 meter
Himmel: paar wolken viel sonne
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: orange gelb rot
Montage:  70 gramm / beifänger rot

Fänge:

25.05: Ich 27 Fische zum mitnehmen; mein Kollege 9
26.05: Ich 18 Fische zum mitnehmen; mein Kollege 7
27.05: Ich 11 Fische zum mitnehmen; mein Kollege 9
am 27. hatte ich einen Dorsch mit 80cm und mein Mitfahrer einen mit 85cm.

Sonstiges: Es ging sehr viel auf Beifänger. Ich hatte am 25.05 4 dublette nacheinender. Und ich war das erste mal auf der Einigkeit...aber bestimmt nicht das letzte mal....


----------



## Laggo (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.5.05
Boot:MS Monika
Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind:wenig
Himmel:Wolkenlos
Drift: kaum 
Jigfarbe`: alles mögliche von Jig über Fliege,sogar gulp Krabben und Watties!!!
Pilkerfarbe:Alle Farben und Formen,sowie das selbe mit Gummifisch!
Montage: Andrift Solo Pilker,Abdrift 2 Jigs oder auch mal einen als Nachläufer!
Wer: ich und 1 Bekannter mit ner Bremer Angelgruppe.(ca. 30 Mann)
Fänge: ich Nüüscht, mein Bekannter 2 der Rest zusammen 18 :c 

Ich hab ja schon wirklich bescheidene Tage auf der Ostsee erlebt, aber sowas wie Samstag war echt der Hammer :r 
Egal was man probiert hat, es ging rein gar nichts, als mir dann auch noch der einzige biss des Tages nach einem Meter wieder ausstieg, war ich kurz am überlegen ob ich jetzt meine Rute hinterher schmeiß oder in die Reeling beiße,hab mich dann für die 2. Variante entschieden!
Erst hab ich ja alles auf den Ostwind geschoben, der mal wieder pünktlich in der Nacht zu Samstag in diese Richtung gedreht hatte #q 
Aber als wir dann im Hafen waren hörte man zB. von der Ostpreußen mit 140 Fischen, der Einigkeit mit irgendwas um die 100 usw. da wurde ich dann doch etwas skeptisch #c 
Der Käptn hatte wohl nicht gerade seinen besten Tag |kopfkrat


----------



## Talis (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.05.2005
Kutter: MS Langeland
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: leicht 
Himmel: ohne Schutz - Sonnenbrand
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: nur Solo 70g 
Montage: 6 zum mitnehmen ca. 25 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee
Sonstiges: War ein Tag der kleinen Fische, hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Anschließend noch am Satorikai (in Kiel) in einer Stunde 15 Heringe gefangen.


----------



## nachläufer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.05.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: West 2
Himmel: Kaiserwetter
Drift: leicht
Jigfarbe: schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilkfarbe: blau-violett, orange
Montage: Pilk80gr+Beifänger
Fänge: ich 29 Dorsche, Acidflash 27 und nen Kumpel 24
Sonstiges: Es war eine unglaubliche Ausfahrt mit herrlichem Wetter, wirklich weltklasse. Vom der ersten Drift an knallte es überall, wir standen seitlich am Heck und konnten super fischen. Die Leute am Heck und Bug fingen noch mehr. Hoch war ca. 45 Stück, durchweg Fische um die 40-50cm, vereinzelt Nemos aber auch nen paar Kloper dabei.Gegen Mittag wurde es dann ruhiger, dafür knallte es dann am kurz vor Schluss nochmal richtig.Ausser der Sirius waren noch die Langeland und Simone in unserer Ecke. Egbert von der Blauort schlug bei seiner letzten Ausfahrt einen anderen Kurs ein was wohl weniger erfolgreich war. Alles in allem ne Superausfahrt mit Fisch bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.06.05

Kutter . Jan Cux
Heimathafen : heikendorf
Wind : 4-5 Bft
Drift : Mittel
Jigfarbe : rot schwarz gelb
Pilkerfarbe : rot gelb blau
Fänge :  ich 34 alle über 45cm+ 20 Untermasige#6 #6 #6     auf den  ganzen Schiff wude super gefangen. War eine super Ausfahrt mit vielen tollen Fischen.


----------



## der_Jig (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.06.04
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: S3
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: ganz ok, zum schluss ein bischen zu wenig
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, orange-silber
Montage: Pilk + Jigg, Pilk + 2Jiggs (trotzdem mit Drilling)
Wer: seatrout, stutenandy und ich
Fänge: seatrout 20, stutenandy 9(dafür einen mit 7 Pfund und 69 cm)und ich 17
Sonstiges: Die gesamte Fahrt hat einfach nur Laune gemacht. Schon in der ersten Drift beim Herunterlassen war fast jede Rute krumm... Nach den ersten drei Driften hatten wir zu dritt schon 10 Fische...
Danach haben wir die Stelle gewechselt (waren in der Nähe des Leuchturmes) und sind weiter raus gefahren... Dort war gegen Mittag eher so semi-gut...
Nach dem Mittagessen, was natürlich wieder oberklasse war, hat Andi uns ins Tiefere kutschiert und es rummste nochmal ordentlich... und auch dort gab es Driften, wo wirklich jede Rute auf dem Vorderschiff krumm war...
Keine Riesen, aber es gingen auch nicht allzu viele zurück...

Die Stimmung an Board war einfach nur Klasse, die Leute auf dem gesamten Vorderschiff waren richtig nett und Klaus hat mir noch Skat spielen beigebracht... 
Also Belohnung hat er dann auch noch ganz ordentlich gefangen, als er selbst mal die Angel in die Hand genommen hat!#6 


Ein wunderschöner Tag mit viel Fisch, bzw. Filet und einer tollen Crew mit bester Laune...


DAUMEN HOCH FÜR DIESEN TAG AUF SIRIUS!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:6.3

Wo: Laboe

Kutter: Langeland I

Wer: Ich(der Esel zuerst|supergri,Holger(die labertasche) , Torskfisch ,(9Kollegen von Ihm) und ca. 20 andere

Womitilker (kieler Blitz) Jigs -Japanrot,schwarz-rot

Wind : S-SW 2-3
Wetter: bedeckt

Fänge: Ich 37 (daunter 3 sehr gute!) Karsten 17 ,Holger 20.Jeder hatte sein Fisch ich glaube die schlechteste Ausbeute waren 5 Stück-der Schnitt hatte um die 15 Stück--Sehr viele Untermaßige---Sehr viele Doubletten-im Schnitt setzte jeder 15-20 Dorsche zurück!!

Fazit; Ein toller Kutter(ich war das 1 und nicht das letzte mal drauf)!!´Bei manchen Driften mußte man nur runterlassen ,und jede Rute war Krumm!!!!!!!!Tolle Crew!!!

Ein absoluter genialer Tag!!!!

Nochmal vielen Dank Karsten,das ich mit durfte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alberto (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: samstag 4.6.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Simone 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernföhrde
Wind: teilweise bis 7
Himmel: bedeckt und zweitweise starker regen
Drift: stark- pilker alles ab 100 gramm
Pilkfarbe: es lief nur was auf grün/rot oder nur rot!
Montage: solo pilk alles ander lief nicht
Wer: ich mit meinen nachbar 
Fänge: schlecht auf dem gesamten schiff , durch den starken wind war ein kontrolliertes angeln kaum möglich. ich könnte 4 um die 40cm mitnehmen bester hatte 6 auf dem schiff aber alles kleine - keine rieen dabei gewesen
Sonstiges: von knapp 40 mann haben ca 6 leute die fische gefüttert
es war aber trotz allem eine super ausfahrt , besonders wenn man das geschaukel mag *g*


----------



## Talis (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.06.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: stark
Himmel: bewölkt und Regen
Drift: stark
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: nur Solo 75g
Wer: mein Vater und ich 
Montage: 7 zum mitnehmen ca. 30 befinden (Vater: 4 zum mitnehmen, ca. 20 schwimmen wieder, 1 Hornhecht (der blöde hatte sich an der Schnur verbissenn und dann schön eingedreht) sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee (stand ganz vorne rechts am Bug) 
Sonstiges: War ein Tag der kleinen Fische, hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht und teilweise schön geschaukelt|supergri.

PS: Zum Glück waren wir nicht auf der Sirius - so gut wie das Schiff in der Welle liegt.


----------



## oppa 23 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:04.06.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Jan CUX
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf
Wind:6 bis 7
Himmel:Bewölkt
Drift:War in Ordnung
Jiggfarbe:ROT,Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Rot-Schwarz/Oramge-gelb-Silber/Gelb-Orange
Montageilk mit einen Jig
Wer:Ich und 49 andere
Fänge:Hatte 12 Dorsche und 8 zum mit nehmen
Sonstigesas Schiff ist echt Klasse:m Hat super in den wellen gelegen ich habe gedacht wir haben windstärke 3!!! Man hat ne menge platz im schiff und es gibt so gar eine nicht Raucher-Ecke! Aber das einzige negative ist das man nicht so gut Werfen kann durch den Aufbau von den Seiten!!!!
Aber die Spitze und das Heck sind echt Klasse man Hat ne menge Platz!:m


----------



## Pilkkönig (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:8.6.05
Kutter:MS Peter 2
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:2-3
Himmel:sonnig bis leicht bewölkt
Drift:schwach bis garnicht
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Rot-grün,Ostseepink
Montage:solo oder mit ein Jig
Wer:Ich und 35 andere
Fänge:Boot gesammt hatte 370 Dorsch .Ich hatte 25 Dorsche und noch sehr viele lütte Dorsche die wieder schwimmen.Aber die Turisten nehmen alles mit was Flossen hat.
Sonstiges:War sonst alles super.Der Kapitän hat sich immer bemüt jederzeit Fisch zum Angler zubringen. Boot war aber mal wieder sehr voll.


----------



## AKor74 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.6.05 08.15Uhr - 10 Uhr
Kutter: eine private Schlauchyacht
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:Bliesdorf
Wind:2-3 aus West
Himmelonnig bis leicht bewölkt
Drift: wenig
Pilkerfarbe: von Nordangler, 35g in Schwarz/ Grün
Montage: solo
Wer:Ich
Tiefe: 14,1m
Fänge:10 (12, 2 released 36er) Dorsche von 40 - 64 (mein Rekord)


----------



## Pilkkönig (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.6.05
Boot :Alfred 2
Hafen:Travemünde
Wind:4 aus West
Himmel: sonnig mal wolken :q 
Drift: stark :r 
Pilkerfarbe: rot-grün
Jid :rot-schwarz
Wer ich und 2 Freunde
Tiefe 13,00-15.7m
Fänge:Ich 3 um 60 der andere 2 von 50cm :q 
Sonstiges:Mussten nach 10min wieder zurück da sich der eine die Seele aus dem leibe reierte. :v  :c  #d  Er meinte noch am Land das er Seefest ist #t , aber anscheinend nur bei Ententeich |uhoh: .
Werde morgen den Törn noch mal wiederholen #h .


----------



## KNÖPKE (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag -11.06.05
Kutter - MS Nordland
Heimathafen - Strande
Wind - Nord/West, Stärke 4-5
Himmel - Morgens Sonne , ab Mittag bewölkt
Drift - mittel
Tiefe - ca.10 bis 15 Meter
Jiggerfarbe - Gelb/ Schwarz/ Rot
Pilker - Schwarz/ Rot / Glitzernd
Wer- 32 Angler und Anglerin aus meinen Verein
Fänge- über 140 Dorsche und einige Hornhechte
          viele untermaßige die alle wieder zurück gesetz worden sind ! Ehrensache !
          Mein größter war 79 cm und ca. 5 Kg schwer , ick bin noch total happy
Zum Schiff - der Kapitän war immer dicht am Fisch, die Crew hat sich sehr um unser
                  Leibliches Wohl bemüht,Schlachtplätze und Wasser ausreichend,
                  sehr sauberes Schiff , kann ich nur weiter Empfehlen.
Ich selber war schon auf einigen Schiffen , aber von der MS Nordland bin ich begeister.

                     bis denne Petrie Heil vom Knopf Angler


----------



## Hamburgspook (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag -12.06.05
Kutter - MS Sirius
Heimathafen - Laboe
Wind - Nord/West, Stärke 4-5
Himmel - morgens stark bewölkt, ab mittag ein wenig Sonne
Drift - sehr gut, mittags weniger
Tiefe - ca.um 18 Meter am Graben
Jiggerfarbe - schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilker - Schwarz-rot, helles grün, hell gelb-rot
Wer- 35 andere und ich. 
Fänge: 36 Dorschis, 23 Maßige. ü.40, mein bester mit 62 cm
Keine Ahnung wieviel das Boot hatte. Die drei Jungs neben mir (u.a. Volker)
hatten zusammen über 75 Maßige. Gab auch welche mit 10 Dorschis.
Andreas hat mal wieder alles gegeben...,fast jede Drift mit Fisch.
Meiner Meinung nach nicht so viele Untermaßige wie bei den letzten Fahrten.

Ansonsten hatte ich noch 2 Hornis die sich in der Schnur verfangen haben und jetzt bei Klaus in der Bratpfanne liegen.

Sonstiges: Die Buletten waren wieder Klasse.

Negativ: Irgendeine Blaumanntruppe. Wer´s liest weiss schon wer gemeint ist. Hatten nicht so viel Fisch und einer von Ihnen mit Vollbart war ziemlich angenervt. Versuchte dann ein wenig schräg zu werfen was zwangsweise zur Schnurkollision führte. Meinte dann, das nächste mal schneide ich Dir Deine blöde gelbe Schnur durch.....

Soll er mit dem A...h zu Hause bleiben oder sich ein Schlauchboot kaufen wenn er schlechte Laune verbereiten will.....Aber wie gesagt, es war nur einer.


Super Tag auf See !#6


----------



## Pilkkönig (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.6.05
Boot:Alfred2
Hafen:Travemüde
Wind: 4-5 zeitweise 5-6
Himmel:wir hatten alles
Drift:gut -sehr stark
Tiefe 11-22.5m
Jig: rot-schwarz
Pilker:rot rot-grün
Wer:ich und ein Freund
Fänge: ich hatte 25 und mein Kumpel 35 Dorsche. Jeder hatte noch mal soviele die wieder schwimmen duften.
Sonstigeser Fischer muss da gewesen sein denn sonst kann ich mir nicht erkären wie tausende Dorsche einfach über nacht verschwinden können. Mussten so ersteimal Stundenlang Suchen und mit wenig erfolg. (bis mittag ich ein Dorsch mein Freund 4 Dorsche.)dann sind wir zu Peter 2 gefahren und haben dann von 14,30 bis 18 Uhr den rest gefangen. Die Dorsche waren meist unter 50cm und sehr viele Babys.


----------



## SuperMario (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.06.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Seeteufel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnsund
Wind: 4-5 aus Nordwest
Himmel: Wolken und Sonne im Wechsel
Drift: sehr stark
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: 4 meiner Familie und ich sowie ca. 30 andere
Fänge: Wir zu fünft 12 Dorsche (40-55 cm), der Rest im Schnitt ca. 3 pro Angler. Keine Dorsche über 70 an Bord, sehr viele Kleine, die zurückgingen. #h Außerdem wurde von meinem Nachbarn eine Makrele und ein Hornhecht gefangen, die er aber unverständlicherweise wieder schwimmen ließ#q .
Sonstiges: Das Boot lag sehr ruhig im Wasser trotz des starken Windes #6 . Allerdings waren die Driften sehr lang. Man hatte immer nur nach einem Standortwechsel Bisse|kopfkrat .


----------



## Talis (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.06.2005
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wind: leicht 
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: leicht bis mittel
Jiggfarbe: 1 x rot
Pilkerfarbe: 70g (braun orange) 
Fang: 20 zum mitnehmen (viele um die 60 cm) ca. 10 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee. Das ganze Boot hatte 241 Stk.


----------



## djoerni (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.06.06Wo: Seegebiet um Pelzerhaken
Pilker: 70 g ostseepink
Drift: sehr stark
Wind: geschätzte 5bft
Wetter: bedeckt, schauer
Fische: 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, viele kleine (unter 40)

War ne ganz schöne schaukelei mit dem kleinen boot. mein kumpel war leider nicht so seefest...:v


----------



## richi (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

ausfahrt:15.06.2005
kutter:Blauort
Heimathafen:Büsum
wind:2-3 Bft
Drift:mittel
Blei:birnenblei von 130 bis 200g-pilker ohne drilling 125g bis 150g
paternoster: weiss-grün/weiss rot/und alles mit feder
Fänge:ich und kumpel 2 hornhecht,9 Dorsch über 45cm 108 Makrellen
wir waren 20 mann auf den kutter. und alle haben etwas gefangen
es war ein super ausfahrt mit super wetter..#6#6#6


----------



## vazzquezz (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag -16.06.05
Kutter - MS Sirius
Heimathafen - Laboe
Wind - Nord/West, Stärke 2-3 
Himmel - morgens leicht bewölkt, ab späten vormittag sonnig
Drift - mittel, ab mittags abnehmend
Jiggfarbe -  1*schwarz, 1*rot
Pilker - blau-silber
Wer- Ich mit zwei Freunden. 
Fänge: Ich 15 Maßige, diverse Nemos. Meine Kumpanen 9 Maßige und 6 Maßige + 1Wittling & 1 Horni.


----------



## Talis (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.06.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: anfangs 4 dann abnehmend 
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g (braun orange-solo)
Wer: mein Vater und ich 
Fang: ich 3 für die Kiste und 1 Horni ca. 10 befinden sich wieder in den Tiefen der Ostsee; mein Vater 4 für die Kiste. 
Besonderheit: Andreas hatte meiner Auffassung nach einen ganz schlechten Tag - endlos lange Driften ohne Fisch, zur Mittagszeit fuhr er ca. 30 Minuten im Schneckentempo (damit die Leute in Ruhe Mittag essen konnten - so ein Schwachsinn) angeln war nicht möglich. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle betonen, dass es mir nicht darum geht unendlich viel Fisch zu fangen, wenn nichts geht, dann ist es eben so. Was ich allerdings nicht akzeptieren kann ist, dass sich der Kapitän keine Mühe gibt. Bin in der Vergangenheit schon recht häufig mit Andreas gefahren und er hatte sich immer bemüht - hoffentlich war dies nur ein Ausrutscher, denn ansonsten ist die Sirius ein Top-Boot.


----------



## Edte (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:20.06.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Rostock / nähe Kadetrinne
Wind:2
Himmel:SONNIG
Drift:mäßig
Jiggfarbe:blau / rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:gelb / rot
Montage:2 Beifänger + Pilker
Wer:Kumpel , ich und 7 Petrijünger
Fänge:Hatte 15 zum mitnehmen , Kumpel 8 alles schöne Größen
Sonstiges:Ingesamt mehr maßige als kleine nemos 5 durften wieder schwimmen gehen haben ab 50 cm mitgenohmen.

Achja fette sonnenbrand habe ich mir geholt.

Geuß Edte


----------



## Fish&Chips (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.06.2005
 Kutter / Boot: Hai IV
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn, Fahrrinne ca 25m tief
 Wind: 2-3
 Himmel: Heiter bis Wolkig, 22°C
 Drift: leichte Drift
 Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz und japanrot
 Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz und rot/gelb/silber
 Montage: Klassische Montage 1 Beifänger und 1 Pilker
 Wer: mein Vater und ich
 Fänge: 40 Dorsch über 40 cm (40-65cm), 2 Wittlinge und ca. 8 zu kleine Dorsche, machte am Ende 84 Filets...
 Sonstiges: War einfach ein geiler Tag. 6 Angler an Bord, mit zwei Mann im Heck und Fische ohne Ende...:m:m:m Auffällig war, das unter dem Schiff die kleineren Fische gefangen wurden (mein Vater), während ich draussen in der Regel Fische gefangen hatte die 5-10cm länger waren.


----------



## Edte (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.06.05
Kutter / Boot: Boot vom Kumpel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Rostock/ nähe Kadettrine
Wind:1
Himmel:sonnig
Drift:mittel
Jiggfarbe:keine
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb/Rot
Montageilker und am Seitenarm ein Woobler
Wer:Kumpel und ich
Fänge:zusammen ca.45 Leos


Sonstiges:Haben uns immer wieder über die Kanhte der Rinne treiben lassen der Dorsch stand dort zwischen dem Futterfische im Mittelwasser beim runterlassen schnappte sich schon ein einer den Woobler und ein zweiter ging auf den Pilker....:q 
Der größte hatte 90 cm dazu war es noch ein Doublette dachte meine Angel überlebt das nicht.|bla:  Alles unter 50 cm wurde schonend zurückgesetzt.

Gru? Edte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag der ausfahrt.24.05.05
kutter. boot eigenes
gebiet.warnemünde
wind.0-2
wetter.sonne satt
drift.fast null
jigg.test von börkley
pilker.eigenbau aus schweden grün rot
wer.3 personen und ich

wir haben sehr gut gefangen,aber auch viel kleinzeug was sofort wieder zurück gesetzt wurde.größe bis 70 cm.vom 4.7-8.7 mit dav jugend auf dem greifswalder unterwegs mal sehen was es bringt.fangmeldung kommt.bis dann e.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin! War auch wieder los...

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.06.2005
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Gebiet: Hohwachter Bucht
Wind: 1-2 (später um 3)
Himmel: Sonne, Sonne & Sonne - sehr schön
Drift: erst schwach - später etwas stärker
Pilker: rot / schwarz
Montage: Pilker & 1 Beifänger (gelb/rot)
Wer: ganz viele nette Leute und ich..

Fänge: Jeder hatte seinen Fisch. Ich hatte 8 oder 9 zum mitnehmen.

Es war wieder ein toller Tag auf der Karoline. Nette Leute, tolles Wetter und ein Skipper, der bestens aufgelegt war. Besonders Grüßen möchte ich auch noch Björn und seine Freundin. Björn - so glaube ich - hat beruflich auch etwas mit der Angelei zu tun. (Viele Kisten mit Verbandsaufklebern etc.) Auch wenn Björn ein "Profi" war, so war er sich nicht zu schade, den Kindern beim filitieren der Fische zu helfen. (O.K. - auch mir hat er zwei größere fachgerecht zerlegt.)
Super nett - Danke - und viel Spass im Urlaub. 

Bis bald & Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Talis (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.06.2005
Kutter: MS Seeteufel
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: größer 5
Himmel: bewölkt (teilweise starker Regen)
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g (braun orange-solo)
Wer: mein Vater und ich 
Fang: ich 2 für die Kiste, mein Vater 3 für die Kiste - ca. 10 gingen wieder zurück 

Es war ein ziemlich verrückter Angeltag:
Eigentlich wollten wir mit der Peter 2 von Travemünde fahren, dort ist normalerweise immer Platz für 2 Personen (tja dummerweise nicht vorher angerufen). Wie es der Zufall will hatte eine Anglergruppe das Bott voll gechartert. Also mit der Fähre übergesetzt von Vollgas Richtung Heiligenhafen. Kamen dort kurz vor 7.00 Uhr an. Strahlender Sonnenschein und "pisswarm". Haben uns dort für die Seeteufel entschieden, da nahe dem Heck noch ausreichend Platz war. Sommencreme raus und eingeschmiert (kurze Hose und T-Shirt). Dann gings los, die Ostsee war ein Ententeich. Alle Boote fuhren links an Fehmann vorbei raus. So nach und nach kam dann Wind auf der dann recht heftig wurde (die Wellen wurden auch immer größer). Nach rund 1 h 15 min drehte die Ostpreussen plötzlich bei und mein Vater meinte die hätten wohl was gefunden - aber Pustekuchen die drehten um und fuhren wieder zurück. Nach kurzer Zeit taten wir das Gleiche und alle anderen auch. Wie sich dann heraus stellte sollte es auf Grund der stürmischen See zurück in den Windschatten von Fehmann (durch die Brücke gehen). 

Hallo habe ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen, informieren sich die Kapitäne nicht über das Wetter#q . Nach rund 3 h Fahrt haben wir dann das erste mal geangelt (ganz toll und das bei der eh schon kurzen Angelzeit der Kutter aus Heiligenhafen). Fänge: siehe oben.

Fazit: War trotzdem ein schöner Tag, der allerdinge sehr viel Missverständnis über die Weitsicht der Kapitäne in mir hervorgerufen hat.


----------



## der_Jig (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.06.05
Kutter / Boot: natürlich MS SIRIUS 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: morgens wirklich heftig NW 5 mit Böen bis zu 80km/h, mittags NW 3-4
Himmel: teileweise bedeckt, aber auch öfters mal blauer Himmel mit Sonne
Drift: morgens stark, gegen mittag fast optimal
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz danmark 85gr orange-silber mit glitzerfolie und sprotte 105gr in orange silber
Montage: 2Jiggs +  Pilk und 1 Jigg + Pilk
Wer: Stutenandy, meine Freundin, 11 andere Angler und ich
Fänge: Stutenandy 10 (45-50cm) + Hornhecht, meine Freundin 5 (45-55cm) + 1 Wittling und ich 18 (45-73cm)
Sonstiges: Die Ausfahrt fing hammerhart an, da wir wirklich einen enormen Wellengang hatten und dafür ist die Sirius nun mal nicht ganz so geeignet...
Nun gut, ich machte mir erstmal ein wenig Sorgen um meine Freundin, da sie heute das erste mal geangelt hat und somit auch das erste mal auf einem Kutter war, aber sie meisterte es wirklich klasse... Naja, sie hatte schon einige Erfahrungen auf See...
Die erste Drift war gut, ich konnte nur nicht fischen, da ich mich vertüdelt hab... meine Freundin hatte beim ersten Wurf gleich eine Doublette...
Zweite Drift... ich dann 8 Fische... klasse...
Gegen Mittag war es sehr mau, nur Klausis Frikadellen waren ein lichtblick...
und zum Schluss ging noch einmal die Post ab...
In den letzten 2 Driften habe ich 5 Fische gefangen zwischen 60 und 73cm... davon hatten 2 auch knappe 70 cm... Der Größte hatte 6 Pfund...
Aufgrund der Nähe zu Laboe, wir angelten zum Schluss in der Nähe des Leuchturmes, hab ich leider ein wenig schlampig filetiert und musste nun zu Haus noch mal zum Häuten ran...
Naja, das Schiff war ziemlich leer und trotzdem waren Andi und Klaus bei bester Laune und haben meiner Freundin noch den nötigen Feinschliff gegeben...

Ich muss an dieser Stelle sagen, dass ich es wirklich klasse finde, dass trotz so wenig Angler die Crew bei bester Laune war und auch wirklich alles dafür getan hat, dass wir einen schönen Tag mit ordentlich Fisch haben!!! 

Danke für diese klasse Ausfahrt und bis morgen!


----------



## der_Jig (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.06.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: N / NW 3
Himmel: blauer Himmer mit viel Sonne
Drift: perfekt!!!
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: 85gr Kieler Blitz Danmark orange- silber mit blauer Glitterfolie
Montage: hauptsächlich 2 Jiggs + Pilk, aber auch mal 1 Jig + Pilk
Wer: 11 andere, ein Freund von mir und ich
Fänge: mein Freund 17, ich 21...denke der Durchschnitt lag bei 12 Fischen/Mann
Sonstiges: Es war eine grandiose Ausfahrt und topt sogar die gestrige!!!
Das Wetter war einfach nur perfekt, das Schiff war wieder leer und man hatte ohne Ende Platz. Andi und Klaus waren schon wieder total gut drauf!!! Andi hat mir 18 Fische ausgenommen, damit diese nicht in der Hitze schlecht werden und ich weiterangeln konnte!!! :m  So eine Crew kann man sich nur wünschen!!!
Morgens waren es eher die kleinen Fische, die an Deck kamen, doch dann ist Andi zum Leuchtturm gefahren und dann ging dort die Post ab...
Die Durschnittsgröße lag bei 55cm und der größte an Deck schätze ich auf 75cm...
Kaum Kleinkram dort...
Mein Freund fing eine Trilette mit einem 68er, einem 60er und einem 45er...
ich eine Doublette mit einem 70er und einem 50er...

Alles in allem, ein perfekter Tag, auf einem perfekten Schiff, mit einer perfekten Crew, bei perfektem Wetter und perfekter Fischausbeute!!!



das bild ist gegen 12.30 gemacht worden... und es sind nicht alle Fische von uns in der Kiste!!! |bla:


----------



## Gast 1 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.07.2005
 Kutter: Dana
 Heimathafen: Möltenort
 Wind: erst umlaufend, dann NO 1-3
 Himmel: blau
 Drift: gering bis 0,5 kn über Grund
 Jiggfarbe: diverse, überwiegend dunkel
 Pilkerfarbe: rotsilber /blausilber
 Wer: 6 Andere Angler und ich als Skipper
 Fang: ca. 140 maßige, davon der Beste ca. 28, der Schlechteste ca. 18, ich ca. 21
Es haben immer zwei oder 3 Angler in eine Kiste geangelt, so kommen die ca. Werte zustande. Alle haben bei 10 Dorschen aufgehört, zu zählen.


----------



## degl (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@all,


falk und ich hatten zusammen 41dorsche:ich die masse,er die klasse 

aber ich hatte einen heiden spass beim drillen:q 
denn ich angelte mit ner 100gr.spinnrute von daiwa und hatte nur einen 
50gr.schwarz-roten spitzkopfpilker mit grösserem drilling(an bord ausgewechselt wg.aussteiger in massen)
die bisse kamen hammerhart und bie rollenbremse musste schwerstabeit leisten.

bei einer der der letzten driften am nachmittag hatte ich dann einen festitzenden
pilker mit nem biss verwchselt und das zerlederte mir dann leider die rute
ich sach mal:LEHRGELD


gruß degel


----------



## Broesel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.07.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / westlich Fehmarn
Wind: Morgens 2 und Mittags 5-6 aus östlichen Richtungen
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: morgens leicht, mittags doch recht stark
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilker: Kieler Blitz / Bleikopf mit Gummifisch
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: Junior, Heggi, ich...plus 9 andere...
Fänge: insgesamt knapp 100 Fisch , Junior 5, Heggi 5, ich 11. Viele schöne Fische dabei und nur sehr wenig Nemos.
Sonstiges: Wieder eine tolle Ausfahrt mit der Monika, mit motivierter Crew und doch sehr anständiger Durchschnittsgröße. Plus Überraschungsfang, nen Mega-Seeskorpion (auf Gummifisch)...hab mich richtig erschreckt. |supergri


----------



## Heggi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.2005
Kutter/ Boot : MS Peter 2
Heimathafen/ Seegebiet : Travemünde /Lübecker Bucht
Wind : Morgens 3 später 4 aus östlichen Richtungen
Himmel : bedeckt
Jiggfarbe : schwarz / rot
Montage : Pilker rot / silber 75g oder mit einem Jigg
Wer : 22 Mann
Fänge : 178 Fische, selbst 10 Dorsche und einen Wittling
Sonstiges : schönes, schnelles Boat ( 2 mal 200 PS) . Was mir gut gefiel war, Auslaufen 700 h, Angeln, 745 h ! Preis- Leistung in Ordnung, Essen gut, alles in Allem: Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen.
Grüße und Petrie Heil Heggi


----------



## GoliaTH (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.2005
Kutter/ Boot : MS Langeland I
Heimathafen/ Seegebiet : Laboe / westliche Ostsee
Wind : Morgens 3 später 4 aus östlichen Richtungen
Himmel : bedeckt/sonnig
Jiggfarbe : schwarz / rot
Montage : Pilker rot/orange/grün 60g-100g 
Wer : Kai u. GoliaTH (Schiff war halb voll)
Fänge: Spitze hat gut gefangen der Rest so lala, viele Nemos.
Schöner Abschluss von Kai mit 3,2kg Dorsch
Crew und Service waren ok. Haben auch ein paar Überminuten gemacht. (Erst 16.15 im Hafen)


----------



## kiepenangler (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.07.05
Kutter/ Boot : MS Monika
Heimathafen/ Seegebiet : Heiligenhafen
Wind : NO 3
Himmel : sonnig 
Jiggfarbe : -
Montage ilker mit ner orangenen dorschfliege dran
Fänge: hatte 12 dorsche größter 65cm und nur einen nemo unter 40cm#6 
Sonstieges: der käptain hat sich wie immer sehr viel mühe gegeben. haben in 10-12m wassertiefe gefischt. er hat auch alle angler auf das neue schonmaß vom dorsch hingewiesen und gebeten dies auch einzuhalten und hat ne messlatte hingelegt damit jeder nachmessen kann#6


----------



## Talis (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.07.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: kaum
Drift: kaum
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g (grün)
Wer: ich 
Fang: ich 21 für die Kiste, ca. 15 gingen wieder zurück


----------



## Talis (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.07.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: kaum
Drift: kaum
Jiggfarbe: kurzzeitig 1xgrün
Pilkerfarbe: 70g (grün+rot/gelb)
Wer: meine Frau, meine Eltern und ich 
Fang: ich 32 für die Kiste, meine Frau 3 (hat das erste mal geangelt, allerdings für nur rund 20 min), meine Eltern 17 - eine Zahl deutlich größer als 50 ging wieder zurück. Es gab Fisch ohne Ende eigentlich war fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer, haben auch viele maßige zurückgesetzt und nur die größeren mitgenommen. War ein super Tag auf dem besten Kutter.


----------



## Fish&Chips (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.07.05
 Kutter: Hai IV
 Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
 Wind: Wind? so gut wie nichts, ENTENTEICH
 Drift: siehe Wind
 Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
 Pilkerfarbe: 70g rot/schwarz/silber
 Wer: ich + 35 andere
Fang: ich 4+4, 4 gute (40-70cm) und 4 Nemos. Ansonsten gemischte Fänge. Teilweise waren die Ergebnisse ok, andere hatten wenig Glück.
Sonstiges: Es war einfach zu ruhig. Ententeichwetter mit 0,4er Drift. Auf deutsch, da wo Günther das Schiff hinstellte, da blieb es auch liegen...Aber reichlich Sonne+Sonnenbrand...war einfach nichts besseres draus zu machen. Pilker lief besser als Jig. Naturköderangler fingen zwar Masse aber leider auch viele Kleine.
Leider gibt es immer noch ZU VIELE "ANGLER" die die kleinen Dorsche mitnehmen (30-38cm)!!!#c#d:v


----------



## Piotr84 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.07.05
Kutter: Peter2
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wind: NIX einfach nur Ententeich
Drift: siehe Wind
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: 40g - 60g Orange/Gelb
Wer: Piotr84 +ich + 30 andere
Fang: Piotr84 (60er) und + 11 "normale"! Ich (60+65cm als Doublette) und 13 "normale". 188stk auf gesamten schiff.

Sonstiges: super geiler Kutter, nette besatzung, es war einfach zu ruhig.

Als wir nach 20min auf See angekommen sind, gings los #6. erstmal runterlassen. so ein Depp von nachbarn steuert seinen pilker in meine schnur... das wars mit der ersten "Drift" :r 
In der Zweiten drift gabs auch keinen Fisch, ich wurd stinkig, war ja das erstmal mit dem Kutter los, der ersteindruck war weg....

in der 4ten Drift: ich ruter gelassen = nix, geworfen und siehe da ein schlag in der rute das war dann die Doublette von 65+60cm... ich zu meinem bruder wirf da hin da sind sie! er hingeworfen und treffer das war dann sein 60er.

es gab da so ne "kleine" Beiss Pause von fast 2,5 Std:r  nix zumachen keiner fing, oder war der Kapitän schuld|kopfkrat 

dannach gings schlag auf schlag, runterlassen peng der sitzt, die ganze spitze fing, danach konnte er weiterfahren.

und wieder das gleiche angehalten, runtergelassen und peng! Wieder weiterfahrt.

so gings den restlichen tag weiter.....

Werde wohl wieder mit der Peter2 rausfahren, aber dann mit mehr Drift!!!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.07.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnbelt
Wind: Morgens 2-3 Mittags abnehmend 1-2 aus Nord-West
Himmel:leicht bewölkt #6 
Drift: fast Null
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilker: Kieler Blitz in orange-silber
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: Ich ,Papa und noch 17 andere
Fänge: insgesamt 230 Ostseeleos ,ich 6,Papa 10 plus diverser Kleine...
Sonstiges: War wieder eine tolle Ausfahrt mit der Monika,größter Fisch hatte immerhin 4,0 kg. Hoch war 22 plus Nemos...


----------



## Marc R. (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.7.05
Kutter: Baerbel 2 (Antje war bis heute in der Werft)
Heimathafen: Maasholm
Wind: 2 NW
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drift: nahezu NULL
Jigfarbe: viel probiert (lila, japanrot, schwarz-rot, chartreuse, braun-gelb, grün-glitter, weinrot silberschwarz-glitter, schwarz...
Pilker: anfangs Blitz Pilker in grün-rot und orange-gelb-silber (55g), später Eisele Power Select blau-silber
Montage: Pilker+Jig
Wer: Ich und ca. 30 Andere
Fänge: vielleicht 50 Maßige, viele Untermaßige
Sonstiges: Sehr viele Nichtsfänger, es war einfach kaum Fisch da, obwohl Manni sich wie immer sehr bemüht hat. Gleiches Spiel auf der Sirius (Funkkontakt). Ich hatte am Ende 3 Maßige und 8 gingen wieder zurück. 2 auf japanrot, 8 auf weinrot silberschwarz-glitter, einen auf Power Select in blau-silber. Die restlichen Fische gingen in der Regel auch auf Pilker in blau-silber. Solche Tage gibt's ja leider immer wieder, war aber trotzdem 'ne schöne Ausfahrt. Geht morgen nochmal los, Antje ist ja wieder da.


----------



## Heggi (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 14.07.2005
Kutter/ Boot : Peter 2 / Travemünde
Seegebiet : Lübecker Bucht
Wind : max. 2
Drifft : gleich 0
Jiggfarbe : ohne
Pilker : Rot/ Silber, Rot / Grün, mit Dorschfliege rot
Wer : Ca. 30 Leute
Fänge : 187 Dorsche insgesamt , selbst 8 Stück
Sonstiges : Fänge anfangs sehr gut, später schlechter. Skipper hat sich sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden. Schade, das wir keinen Wind hatten, trotzdem schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Hamburgspook (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.7.05
Kutter: Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 1-2 NW
Himmel: bedeckt, mittags wenig Sonne
Angelgebiet: Schießgebiet
Drift: Anfangs wenig, danach fast null
Jigfarbe: schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilker: schwarz-rot
Montage: Pilker+ 2 Jig
Wer: Ich, kleine Bruder meiner Freundin und ca. 25 Andere
Fänge: Tippe auf mind 300 maßige, Ich 15 maßige Ü40, 3 Ü60  davon 1 mit 68cm. Julian, zum zweiten Mal auf ´nem Kutter mit 12 Ü40 und 1 Trilette.
Der links neben mir mit 3 GEFANGENEN DORSCHEN, alles klar ???? |kopfkrat 
Sonstiges: erste Drift gleich Fisch bei den ersten 3 Würfen und ein Ü60er beim ersten Wurf, gefangen wurde an den besten Stellen des Bootes wie doof. 3 Leute die noch besser Standen als wir hatten über 30 maßige. Dabei sehr gute. 1 Ü80 und ca. 5 Ü70. Gegen 11 Uhr und am mittag war der Spass dann vorbei und es kam nur noch 1 gute Drift. Dorsch war aber da, da einige gehakt wurden. 

Jetzt zu meinem linken Nachbar der seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr angeln war und mir sein stolzes Alter von 80 Jahren mitteilte. Ich stelle mich ja nicht an, verknotete Schnüre gehören einfach dazu, aber ohne Quatsch habe ich bestimmt 1 Stunde der Fahrt mit Schnüre entknoten verbracht. Jeder seine Würfe ging im 45 Grad Winkel an uns vorbei. Ich wäre bald ausgerastet.......
Drille den 68 er, hab Ihn kurz vor dem Boot und er läßt die Schnur runter,
verheddert. Beim gaffen bemerkte er dann auch, Du hast ja ein Dorsch dran.
|kopfkrat  Aber der Hammer waren die selbstgebauten 150 Gramm Pilker von 1970. Hab mich schon mit Drilling in der Wange nach Hause fahren sehn.....

Nichts desto trotz eine schöne Ausfahrt mit viel Fisch am morgen.


----------



## Marc R. (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.07.05
Kutter: MS Antje D
Wind: 3 S/SW
Himmel:bedeckt, ab und zu Sonne
Drift: ganz ordentlich
Jigfarbe: orange, weinrot silber-schwarz-glitter
Pilker: Blitz Pilker in rot-schwarz und rot-grün (75g).
Montage: Jigmontage
Wer: Ich und ca. 30 Andere
Sonstiges: Heute hat es ab und zu richtig gerumst, ca. 15 Fische zwischen 70 und 80cm kamen zum Vorschein, die auch an den Seiten direkt unterm Boot gebissen haben. Sehr viele Burschen dieser Größe sind noch aufgrund zugedrehter Bremse ausgeschlitzt. Ein 78er war meiner. War mit 18 guten (und fast genausovielen, die zurück gingen) Fischen am Ende Zweiter hinter meiner Angelnachbarin am Bug, die 22 hatte. Gebissen hat es bei mir auf oben genannte Jigs, bei meiner Nachbarin auf einen Jig in rot-lila mit blauem glitter. Pilker in rot-schwarz und japanrote Jigs brachten beim Rest der Angler wohl den meisten Erfolg.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: *12.7, 13.7. 14.7. * 
Kutter: *MS Silverland*
Heimathafen:* Burgstaaken (Fehmarn)*
Drift: *kaum vorhanden, mit Ausnahme von Mittwoch, da etwas stärker*
Köder: *ausschließlich Pilker*
Wer: *Ich + Vereinskollege ( dessen Ergebnisse in Klammern )*
Fänge: *Di: 19 (12), Mi: 20 (13), Do: 26 (20) diverse kleinere zurückgesetzt*
Sonstiges: *Tolles Wetter / Nette und bemühte Crew / alles bestens! *  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Talis (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.07.2005
Kutter: MS Langeland
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 4 bis 5
Drift: teiweise stark
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 90g (braun/orange)
Wer: mein Vater und ich 
Fang: ich 10 für die Kiste, ca. 20 gingen wieder zurück, mein Vater 5 für die Kiste und diverse zurück. Die Größe der mitgenommenen war ganz gut#6 .

Anmerkung: Sterben denn die Schwachmaten die Dorsche von 20 cm mitnehmen#q  nie aus? Ansonsten tolles Boot und tolle Crew.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:16.07.2004
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe
Wind:6-7bft
Himmel:Bedeckt
Drift:
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz, Glitter Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Schwarz
Montageilker+1 Beifänger
Wer:Ich
Fänge:10 für die Truhe, ca. 10 zurück
Sonstiges:
Das war kein schönes Angeln mehr, kaum Köderkontrolle.
Ab mittag haben wir nur noch in der Abdrift gefischt, die andere seite fands OK ;+ .


----------



## Heggi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Tour : 17.07.2005
Kutter : Peter 2
Heimat hafen / Seegebiet : Travemünde Lübecker Bucht
Wind : 6-7 
Himmel : bedeckt
Jiggfarbe : ohne 
Montage : Pilker mit Fliege orange
Fänge : 8 Schöne.wenig Memos
Wer : 43 Mann
Sonstiges : Drifft ohne Ende, Käptain hat sich bemüht Fisch zu finden. Ein Dorsch hat den Haken meiner Fliege abgebrochen !!!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 18.07.2005
 Kutter/ Boot : ms monika / heiligenhafen
 Seegebiet : hohwachter Bucht
 Wind : so 3 zunehmend w6-7
 Drifft : mittel
 Jiggfarbe : ohne
 Pilker : Rot/schwarz, Rot / Grün
 Wer : 10 leute
 Fänge : 60 Dorsche insgesamt , selbst ca 10 Stück
 Sonstiges : Fänge anfangs sehr schlecht, später etwas besser. Skipper hat sich sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 21.07.2005
 Kutter/ Boot : ms einigkeit / heiligenhafen
 Seegebiet : sagasbank
 Wind : west 6-7
 Drifft : stark
 Jiggfarbe : ohne
 Pilker : orange-gelb/Silber, Rot/Grün
 Wer : Ca. 11 leute , ich und mein dad
Fänge : 111 Dorsche insgesamt , ich ca 25-30 davon ca 2 von 70 und rest von 45-60, mein dad  ca 25-30 davon auch 3 von 65-70 rest um die 45-60
 Sonstiges : Fänge ganze zeit über ganz gut. Skipper hat sich sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden. war schweres angeln ganzen tag nur regen!
einfach nur geiler tag ;D


----------



## der_Jig (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.07.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: W 4-5 (Böen bis 70km/h)
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: sehr stark, eigentlich zu viel des guten
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: blitz pilk danmark 75 gr orange-silber und sprotte 105 gr orange-silber
Montage: solo oder oder jiggmontagen
Wer: ca. 25 Angler, Ruben , Dominik und ich
Fängeominik 14, Ruben 23 und eine Makrele!!!! und ich 31 Dorsche!!!
Sonstiges: Eine tolle, wenn auch windige Ausfahrt...
Ruben war das erste mal auf einem kutter und sozusagen mein schüler... 
viel fisch, hab über 12stück zurückgesetzt, aber keine wirklichen brecher (mein größter 63cm und 4Pfund), obwohl wir später noch gabelsflach waren...

tolle stimmung, nette leute... die meine wunde vom filetieren liebevoll verarztet haben!!! fingerkuppe fast ab! 
62 filets für mich und ein super abschluss durch den makrelenfang von ruben auf einen orang-silbernen kieler blitz!!!

Achja, Klaus war leider nicht mit an Board!!!

Sirius...wie immer, ein Garant für tolle Tage, mit viel Fisch!!!


----------



## Carptigers (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:23 und 24 Juli
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / unterm Kleiderbügel durch
Wind:5 - 6
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: 0,7 und stärker
Jiggfarbe:Rot und schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Rot , Gelb ,Grün und Rot Gelb Schwarz
Montage:Jigging und ein Pilker plus Beifänger
Wer:Mein Kumpel 40 andere und ich
Fänge:Erstes Tag wir 21 , Zweiten Tag wir 22 rest ne Ecke weniger
Sonstiges:Im Heck gestanden. Viele kleinere...


----------



## Talis (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.07.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: 4 bis 5
Drift: teiweise stark
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 90g (braun/orange)
Wer: mein Vater und ich 
Fang: ich 15 für die Kiste, ca. 30 gingen wieder zurück, mein Vater 12 für die Kiste und diverse zurück. 

Daueranmerkung: Egal auf welchem Kutter man fährt, das Kapitel mit den viel zu kleinen Dorschen in den Fischkisten ist ein sehr Dunkles. Wozu gibt es ein Mindesmaß wenn sich keiner daran hält. Die Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes von 35 auf 38 cm ist eine Faas - nur die wenigsten interessiert es und niemand kontrolliert es.


----------



## Since1887 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



			
				Talis schrieb:
			
		

> Daueranmerkung: Egal auf welchem Kutter man fährt, das Kapitel mit den viel zu kleinen Dorschen in den Fischkisten ist ein sehr Dunkles. Wozu gibt es ein Mindesmaß wenn sich keiner daran hält. Die Heraufsetzung des Mindestmaßes von 35 auf 38 cm ist eine Faas - nur die wenigsten interessiert es und niemand kontrolliert es.


 
Ja so ist es leider.War letztens mit einem Kumpel auf der Langeland I.Dort hängen überall Zettel mit dem Mindestmaß 38cm.Mein Kumpel und ICh nehmen nur welche ab 40 cm mit und selbst da überlege ich manchmal noch, ob das nicht zu klein ist.Auf der Ausfahrt unterhielt ich mich mit jemanden, der wohl jeden Monat mit der Langeland rausfährt.Er meinte zu dem Mindestmaß "38cm püh da braucht man sich nicht dran zu halten. Einfach Knüppel aufm Kopf und dann in den Eimer sieht sowieso keiner" war dann kurz am überlegen was drauf zu sagen, doch mein Kumpel und ich entschieden uns dann die Unterhaltung zu beenden und dann nach draußen zu gehen um diesen "Angelkamerad" nicht mehr ertragen zu müssen. Leider müsste ich bei dieser Ausfahrt feststellen das sich so gut wie keiner an das Mindestmaß gehalten hat. Teilweise wurden Fische von 25 cm mitgenommen.Ich fing einen Dorsch von 35cm und als ich diesen hochgeholt hatte meinte der Angler neben mir "Das ist doch ein richtig schöner zum mitnehmen". Ich löste den Haken und zur Verwunderung des Anglers warf ich den Fisch wieder ins Wasser.Ich habe mich den ganzrn Tag tierisch geärgert über diese scheiss Einstellung der "Angler" an Board.

Schade das es an diesem Tag keine Kontrolle auf dem Schiff gab, hätte gern gesehen wie diese Leute einen aufn Deckel bekommen.


----------



## kiepenangler (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 27.07.2005
Kutter/ Boot : ms einigkeit / heiligenhafen
Seegebiet : fehmanrbelt/fahrrinne
Wind : west 3-4
Drifft : mittel
Jiggfarbe : rot und orange
Pilker : schwarz/rot, Rot/Grün, grün/silber
Wer : dorsch2345, derber-darm, dorschangler sein vater und ich
Fänge : dorschangler hatte 13( davon 2 so 65-70) zum mitnehmen, sein vater 10, derber-darm auch so ca 10 und ich auch so 10, größen waren alle dabei haben viele wieder reingesetzt.insgesammt waren es so ca 350 fische. tag vorher hatten  sie auf der einigkeit über 500 fische bei 45 leuten. und auffer hai4 über 900 bei 30 leuten.


----------



## oppa 23 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.07.05
Kutter / Boot:Ms Hai 4
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind:2 bis 3
Himmel:einbischen bedeckt umd sonst Sonne
Drift:
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Grün-rot und Kielerblitz Gelb-rot-Silber
Montageilker solo oder mit einen Jigg
Wer:Ich mit drei Freunden
Fänge:25 Dorsche zum mit nehmen und etliche wieder zurück,3 WittlingeMeine drei Freunde einmal 21 dann 22 und 13 Dorsche zum mit nehmen

Sonstiges:Wer ein sehr schönes Angeln hat jeder seine Fische gefangen


----------



## CyKingTJ (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.07.05
Kutter / Boot: Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde / Lübecker Bucht
Wind: so gut wie gar nicht
Drift: wenig
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Rot-schwarz
Montageilker  mit einen Jigg
Wer: Ich mit zwei Freunden
Fänge: 5 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, etliche Wittlinge und Nemos. 

War eine schöne Fahrt, nur leider haben wir die falschen Stellen angefahren. Man merkt, dass der Skipper genau weiß wo die größeren sich aufhalten. Eine Stelle morgens zu Anfang angefahren und dann kurz vor Ende der Fahrt.


----------



## Guenterm (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.07.2005
Kutter / Boot: Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde/Lübecker Bucht
Wind: SW morgens 4 später 2-3
Himmel: morgens bedeckt ab 12Uhr30 sonig
Drift: morgens etwas mittags wenig
Jiggfarbe: Rot + Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Rot/Schwarz + Orange/Gelb/Silber
Montage: Ich nur Pilker
Wer: Ein Arbeitskollege, ich und 40 andere
Fänge:Arbeitskollege 16, ich 18, bester über 50
Sonstiges: An Bord ca. 10 Stück über 70cm kaum Nemos
etliche Wittlinge. Fisch wurde bei jeder Drift gefangen. 


                Gruss   Günter


----------



## chris13 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:26.7.05
Wo:Heiligenhafen
Schiff:Ms-Monika
Wer:Ich,papa und ca. 25 andere
Fänge:Wir 19 für die kiste etliche wieder zurück
Wind:3-4
Drift:1 meile/h
Pilker:ja so 80-100g besonders orange und rot gingen gut.

Sontiges:Jens und Rainer sind super nett und sind immer bemüht.Auf dem ganzen schiff gab es 319 dorsche.


----------



## chris13 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:27.7.05
Schiff:Ms-Monika
Seegebiet: Ganz weit draußen im belt
Wer:wir und 30 andere
Fänge.ja war ganz gut wir ca.20 für die kiste alle über 50cm
Drift. war stark 1-1,5 meilen
Pilker:80-125g in schwarz,rot und orange
Wind 3-4 aus west später umlaufend

Sonstiges:ich hatte ne "super dublette" Mit fischen von 64cm und 78cm war ein krasses gefühl die dinger raus zu drillen waren ungewöhnlich viele große fische viele über 60cm aber auch wieder viele nemos.


----------



## chris13 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:28.7.05
Schiff:Ms-Monika
Wetter:3-4so-o heiter-bewölkt naja so lala
Wer:wir und 25 andere
Fänge:15 für die kiste alle über 45cm und viele nemos wieder zurück insgesamt ca.210 fische war da nicht so doll weil der wind gedreht hat und irgendwie hatten die fische das in der nase.

Sonstiges:Ja wieder gute fische dabei aber war mühsam aber danke jens haben wieder gut gefangen!!!


----------



## chris13 (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

29.7.05
Wetter:wind 0-0 keine ahnung drift 0-0,2 meilen/h
Fänge: also ich habe gut gefangen mein vater so naja 5 fische so um die 55 cm aber mehr nicht ich habe 11 fische gefangen(43cm bis 63cm und wieder ganz viele nemos.
Wer: Wir und 14 andere
Montage: pilker 35-60g in orange beifänger(ne kombi einem ca.1cm gulp wattwurm und nem japanroten jig) so leicht konnten wir fischen.

Sonstiges:wir haben bei 25m angefangen da war nichts dann ist jens mit uns so auf 13-18m gefahren da haben wir schöne Tangdorsche gefangen(super färbung)
Es waren ein paar turis dabei die leider alle fische abgeschlagen haben die sie gefangen haben(ab 25cm) jens hat sie ein paar mal angesprochen aber das war denen egal "man hat schließlich bezahlt" bekamm er als antwort!!!naja war ne tolle wochen auf der monika jens und rainer waren top schän gruß noch mal an die beiden!


----------



## der_Jig (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.07.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe/ heute Gabelsflach
Wind: NW 4 mit Starken Böen
Himmel: bedeckt und den ganzen Tag Regen
Drift: morgens kaum, ab mittag sehr stark... leider auch starke Unterströmung
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Sprotte 105 orange silber
Montage: 2 Jiiggs + Pilk
Wer: ca. 25 andere Talis (haben wir dort getroffen), Runbenz und ich
Fänge: sehr verhalten, bis halb 1 ging fast gar nichts, danach gings ab... ordentliche größe, Talis 12, Rubenz 9 und und ich 11
Sonstiges: Viele Fische gingen zurück, bei mir allein schon 12 Stück...
Ansonsten ein eher verhaltener Tag, bei bescheidenem Wetter, aber klasse Driften zum Schluss!!!


----------



## der_Jig (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.07.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Langeland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: LAboe
Wind: S 5 mit ordentlichen Böen
Himmel: morgens Sonne ab Mittag bedeckt und leichter Regen
Drift: zu stark...
Jiggfarbe: rot, orange, rot-schwarz 
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
Montage:solo und 1 jig + pilk
Wer: ca. 20 andere, Seatrout, Rubenz´und ich
Fänge: SEHR SEHR SCHLECHT... wir drei hatten jeweils über 20 Fische, da wir aber nur ü 40cm mitnehmen, hatte ruben 3, seatrout 13 und ich 9... 
ich hab 14 zurückgetan...
Sonstiges : Eine sehr mäßige bis schlechte Ausfahrt...
Wenig Fisch und wenn Fisch dann meist sehr klein...
Wetter war dann später auch nicht mehr der Hit.. Waren dann auf der Rückfahrt noch in einer Gewitterfront mit ordentlich Sturm und so...
Driften waren teilweise zu lang ...
95% der Fische wurden auf Pilk gefangen!!!
Mit der Langeland und der Crew bin ich sehr zufrieden, denn ich denke diese hat das beste draus gemacht!!!
Alles in allem trotzdem ein sehr  schöner und erholsamer Tag !!!


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.07.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kiel Leuchtturm 2 Semmeilen NW
Wind: S 5 mit ordentlichen Böen
Himmel: morgens Sonne pur, ab Mittag bedeckt und leichter Regen, danach Gewittersturm
Drift: sehr stark
Jiggfarbe: schwarz, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot
Wer: ca. 25 andere, Fischli, Rausreißer, Blauortsand und ich.
und noch Mike, Volker den dritten weiss ich nicht, treffe ich jedesmal auf der Sirius.
Fänge: Meine Kollegen um die 10 für die Kiste, ich hatte 21, Volker 24, Mike 31, der ander 27
Sonstiges : Für die Verhältnisse hat Andreas das beste daraus gemacht.
Viele NEMOS gingen wieder zurück. 1 Ü 90 cm Dorsch im Bug von Olaf Schnell.
Es gab doch einige zwischen 60-70 cm.
Hat Spass gemacht und riecht nach Wiederholung mit ein paar Boardies.
Bilder gibt´s bei Schuppenaale


----------



## Fischbox (1. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.05 0600 - 1730
Kutter / Boot: Mein Kuddel (14 Fuss / 5 PS)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Damp/ Mittelgrund Kante bei Waabs
Wind: 0-3 von überall her
Himmel: Mal stark bewölkt, mal Sonne, dann wieder Wolken usw.
Drift: genau richtig bis teilweise nicht vorhanden
Wassertiefen:15-28 Meter
Jiggfarbe: alles versucht
Pilkerfarbe: alles versucht
Montage: alles versucht
Angler: Holger und Fischbox
Fische: Fehlanzeige
Bisse: EINER (ca.60cm Dorsch stieg 3-4 Meter vor der Oberfläche wieder aus)

War ein Scheißtag hoch zehn, aber das kann einem schon mal passieren, wenn man in relativ unbekannten Gewässern fischt. Ich war dort aufgrund der positiven Berichte von Nordangler. Hatte mir eine paar interessante Positionen aus der Seekarte in mein GPS gepackt und dann ging das los. Wir sind diese Positionen dann nach und nach abgefahren aber es war einfach kein Erfolg zu verzeichen. Mir war irgendwann klar das das Gebiet von der Tiefenstruktur zwar hochinteressant sein muß, aber die Bodenstruktur ist wahrscheinlich stinklangweilig, sprich Sandwüste. Wir hatten trotz geschleppter Jiggmontagen nicht einen einzigen Hänger. Außer am Mittelgrund kam so gut wie gar kein Kraut hoch. Nicht eine Muschel und nur ein einziger Seestern bestätigten diese Vermutung. Für einen kompletten Platzwechsel hatten wir aber leider keine Zeit mehr #c . Andere Boote die wir getroffen haben hatten übrigens einen ebensolchen Erfolg

War aber trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag, denn ich konnte zum ersten Mal Schweinswale in der Deutschen Ostsee beobachten. Ein Muttertier mit Jungtier hielt sich ca. eine halbe Stunde in unserer Nähe auf. Schönes Bild :l


----------



## Reppi (1. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:26.7.05
Wo:Eckernförde
Schiff:Ms-Simone
Wer:Ich,Bratnase und ca.12 andere
Fänge:Wir ca. 15 über 45 und viele Nemo´s 
Wind:0
Drift:0
Pilker:alles ab 50 gr. getestet

Sonstiges:War aufgrund der positiven Postings hier, dass erste mal mit der Simone los; was ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht so ganz "verdaut" habe, ist die Tatsache, dass wir den ganzen Tag bei null Drift fast auf der gleichen Stelle geangelt haben ; es kamen fst nur Nemo´s an Bord.


----------



## Wulli (1. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin, Stingray hat`s ja schon gesagt:


Tag: 31.07.05
Boot: MS Langeland1
Gebiet: Laboe
Wind: 4-5 später zunehmend 5-6 einzelne gewitterböen bis 7 W-NW
Himmel: Vormittags Sonne dann zunehmende Bewölkung. Auf der Rückfahrt ein Regenschauer, wie ich ihn noch nicht erlebt habe, Sichtweite untre 50 Mtr! Und ein Donner, bei dem ich fast vor Schreck über Bord gegangen bin|evil: 
Drift: Fast schon zu stark
Jiggs: 1 Japanrot
Pilk: Verschieden bis 100gr.
Wer: Stingray und ich, und ca 15 andere, die sich von der Wettervorhersage nicht einschüchtern lassen haben.
Fänge: Ich 7 für die Kiste alle um 40 cm. einer um 50. Stingray 4 für die kiste aber einen sehr schönen von 63 cm. Viele Nemos zurück.
Sonstiges: Aufgrund des Wetters war das Angeln nicht ganz einfach. Die Crew war sehr nett und hat sich immer viel Mühe gegeben. Das muß man hier mal ganz klar sagen! Ein toller und gepflegter Kutter. Für die schlechten Fänge konnte der Kpt. nichts. Anzeigen auf dem Fischfinder waren jede Menge, nur gebissen haben sie halt schlecht. Auf die Langeland gehe ich jederzeit wieder!

Wulli


----------



## Dadycool21 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Leute,

ein kleiner Betrag für Euch:
Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag, 31.07.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Rügenland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Saßnitz / Cap Arkona
Wind: 2-3 West
Himmel: klar aber zunehmende Wolken
Fangtiefe: 30-40m (Bitte schön |supergri )
Drift: wenig
Jiggfarbe: Rot-Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: 80-125g Schwarz / Rot-Gelb
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger
Wer: Vater, Bruder und ich
Fänge: Vater und Bruder 25, ich 18
Sonstiges: ich hatte eine Markrele|supergri , mein Vater den größten an diesem Tag mit 80 cm.

Kann die MS Rüggenland wirklich empfehlen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31118&stc=1
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31119&stc=1
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=31120&stc=1


----------



## Talis (2. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.07.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 4 
Wetter: bis ca. 13:00 Uhr Dauerregen
Drift: teiweise stark
Jiggfarbe: da wir am Anfang im Kraut geangelt haben musste ich entgegen meiner Überzeugung auch mit Beifängern hantieren (scharz; rot/schwarz)
Pilkerfarbe: 90g (braun/orange) - nach dem Kraut wieder nur auf geliebten Solopilker
Wer: ich 
Fang: 12 für die Kiste, etliche gingen wieder zurück. Die Größe der "Tiger" war klasse - 2 über 70 cm, 5 um die 65 cm.

Anmerkung: Fänge zu Beginn sehr mau, zum Schluss hat es aber ganz gut gekracht - war ein toller Tag.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,
damit hier kein Streit aufkommt, ich habe mal wieder alles gelöscht was *keine* Fangmeldungen waren. Habe aber Fishbox sein Anliegen mitbekommen wegen der Fangtiefe. Für andere Fragen die keine Fangmeldungen sind gibt es ab sofort das "Fangmeldungen Laberthema" 
Also ab sofort bitte dieses "Protokoll" ausfüllen:

Tag der Ausfahrt:
Kutter / Boot:
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:
Wind:
Himmel:
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:
Wer:
Fänge:
Sonstiges:


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
> Alle Poastings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.



Alles klar Jörg  :q 

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.07.05
Kutter / Boot: Open Air (meins)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: kleiner Belt / DK im Bereich Kolding
Wind: West 2 - die Frisur hält !
Himmel: blau bis bedeckt
Drift: gegen Süden, ca. 4 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15 - 20 Meter
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot schwarz
Montage: Pilker ohne Drilling (wegen der Hängergefahr) 2 Jigs kurz über den Pilker 
Wer: ich
Fänge: leider nichts außer Kleinkram - die wurden alle releasd
Sonstiges: Sonnenbrand und Durst :q


----------



## welsfaenger (4. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai IV 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn unter der Brücke durch
Wind: ca. 4-5 aus Nord-West
Himmel: Heiter, gegen Mittag ein Gewitter
Drift: Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 15-20 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot, Orange
Pilkerfarbe: Orange - schwarz - silber - Glitter
Montage: Pilker + 1 Jig, GUFI + 1 Jig
Wer: Mein Bruder und Ich und ein volles Boot
Fänge: Bruder 6, Ich 10
Sonstiges: War ein "miserabler" Tag. Wollten eigentlich mit dem kleinen Boot raus, aber aufgrund der Windvorhersage haben wir dann um 4.30 beschlossen it dem Kutter raus zu fahren. Leider, Wind wäre voll in Ordnung gegangen. Der Schnitt auf dem Boot waren 3 Dorsche. Der meiste hatte vielleicht 12 (oder auch nicht, wenn 3 Leute in 1 Tonne werfen weiß man das nie so genau). Insofern haben wir noch ganz gut abgeschnitten. Meines Erachtens viel zu lange Törns ohne Fisch weit und breit. Wir hatten 3 Driften ohne einen Dorsch auf dem Boot. Auf den anderen Booten war es aber auch nicht viel anders. Naja, nächstes mal fahren wir wieder mit dem kleinen Boot raus.

PS: Den Anglern mit den zusätzlichen "fetten Drillingen" am Pilker sollte man auch mal einen Drilling in den Rücken jagen. Ist meines Erachtens die schlimmste und verachtenswerteste Angelmethode überhaupt. Können nicht vernünftig angeln aber den Fisch reissen. Wo bleibt da das Waidgerechte Angeln ??


----------



## kiepenangler (5. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen/Fehmarnbelt
Wind:West 3-4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift:wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: anfangs 16m dann 25m
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz und gruen-silber
Montage: ich pilk+jig derber-darm Pilker solo
Wer:derber-darm und ich
Fänge:derber-darm hatte 7 dorsche davon 4 zum gaffen zwischen 60-70cm. ich hatte 14 stk davon 7 zum gaffen von 60-65cm der rest hatte so 40-55cm.
Sonstiges:anfangs waren wir bei 16 metern wo aber nur die normalen fische kamen. dann ist der käptain von den anderen kuttern weggefahren und wir haben auf 25 metern geangelt. dort kamen fast nur gute dorsche von ca 60-80cm. hatte auch schöne doubletten#6 . hab dort nicht ein nemo-dorsch gesehen. schwerster hatte dann über 6kg. teiweise kam der käptain bei manchen driften schon gar nicht mehr mit dem gaffen hinterher und der smutje musste mithelfen:m


----------



## kiepenangler (5. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.08.05
Kutter / Boot: ms monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen / unter der sundbrücke durch
Wind:West 4-5 
Himmel:bedeckt gegen mittag hats ordentlich geregnet
Drift:mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17m
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz, gruen-silber, rot
Montage: derber-darm wieder solo ich mit einem jig
Wer:derber-darm und ich
Fänge:derber darm hatte 9stk von 40-50 cm einer hatte ca 55-60cm. icht hatte nur 2 von 40cm:c 
Sonstiges: besatzung war wie immer sehr bemüht.#6


----------



## der_Jig (5. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: O4 mit stakren Böen... später ein bischen weniger
Himmel: bedeckt und teilweise Regen
Drift: zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 m
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber
Montage: 2 Jiggs + pilk
Wer: ca. 25 andere, ein freund, dessen name heut nicht genannt werden darf und ich 
Fänge: insgesamt 63 stück an board,  mein freund 6 (bester) und ich 2...
Sonstiges:eine wirklich schlechte ausfahrt mit nahezu gar keinem fisch...
die anderen kutter haben aber noch schlechter gefangen...
andi hat alles versucht und hat das beste möglich gemacht!!!
kein vorwurf an irgendwen, manchmal soll es halt nicht sein ...
bin aber trotzdem ein wenig genervt, denn so stellt man sich keinen perfekten urlaubstag vor...
nächstes mal wirds besser und dann natürlich auch von der sirius!!!


----------



## Fabu (5. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:2.8.2005
Kutter:MS Simone
Heimathafen:Eckernförde
Wind: ca. 2bft
Drift:So gut wie keine 
Jiggfarbe:Grün + Japanrot + Rot-Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Rot-Gelb
Montageilk + Jig
Wer:Ich und mein Dad
Fänge:26 zum Mitnehmen 
Sonstiges:95% der Dorsche an Board musste gegafft werden .. Es war echt ein Traumtag . Besonders gut ist auch, das Eis an Board vorhanden ist ..


----------



## Fabu (5. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:3.8.2005
Kutter:MS Simone
Heimathafen:Eckernförde
Wind:Absolute Flaute
Drift:Null
Jiggfarbe:Alle möglichen Farben
Pilkerfarbe:Alles mögliche
Montageilker + Jig
Wer:Ich und mein Dad
Fänge:6 zum Mitnehmen
Sonstigeser Tag war nicht der Beste . Es lag wohl an dem Ententeichfeeling. Der Kapitän hat wirklich alles versucht.  Man hat wirklich gemerkt, das er unermütlich gesucht hat.


----------



## Fabu (5. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:4.8.2005
Kutter:MS Simone
Heimathafen:Eckernförde
Wind: erst schwach , später stark
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot und Grüne Twister mit Krebsaroma
Pilkerfarbe:Rot-Gelb und Rot-Grün
Montageilk+Jig
Wer:Ich und mein Dad
Fänge:12 zum Mitnehmen
Sonstigeser Kapitän hat alles versucht und mit Erfolg ... Der Fisch war sehr      zerstreut. Dennoch hat der unermütliche Kapitän sein bestes gegeben  #6 

Fazit: Es war Absolut GENIAL auf der MS Simone ! Ich kann das Schiff jedem nur ans Herz legen. Der Kapitän gibt alles , mit einem Engagement wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Ich komme auf alle Fälle wieder !  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Mini-Broesel (7. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ist zwar schon ein bischen her aber ich stelle es trotzdem mal rein.


Tag der Ausfahrt:25.7.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnbelt
Wind:2-3
Himmel:bedeckt teilweise leichter Nieselregen
Drift:leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe:13-25 m
Jiggfarbe:/
Pilkerfarberange silber
Montageilker solo
Wer:Ich , Papa Schwede 11 und 16 andere
Fänge:Ich 8 ,Papa 7 ,Schwede 11 17 mit einem anderen Jungen zusammen.
Sonstiges:Insgesamt wieder über 200 Dorschis und war auch eine gelungene fahrt mit wieder sehr bemühter Crew.


----------



## Talis (8. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.08.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS "Sirius"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 4 (wsw)
Himmel: von Regenschauer bis strahlender Himmel war alles dabei
Drift: mittel
Fangtiefe: ca. 15m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz 
Pilkerfarbe: keine (waren bis auf die letzte Drift voll im Kraut)
Montage: 1 Jigg hinter den Pilker geknotet
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: mein Vater hatte 2 für die Kiste ca. 10 zurück; ich 7 für die Kiste (2 um die 70 cm) und ca. 15 zurück
Sonstiges: kaum Fisch an Bord (Durchschnitt vielleicht 2, wobei wieder fast alles mitgenommen wurde#q #q #q ) Andi hat auch nicht den motiviertesten Eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## kiepenangler (8. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ unter der brücke durch
Wind:west 5
Himmel: heiter
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-17m
Jiggfarberange
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz rot
Montage: pilk+ 1 jig
Fänge: ich hatte 9 zum mitnehmen 
Sonstiges: insgesammt waren es aufm gesammten schiff vllt 25-30 fische. habe in der andrift immer weit geworfen und die bisse auch weit draussen bekommen.


----------



## Louis (9. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06/07.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde/Lübecker Bucht
ein Tag bis hoch vor Dahme, andern Tag eher ostwärts raus
Wind:west 5, Gewitterboen
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig, teilweise kurze Schauer
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-17m
Jiggfarberange, rot, schwarzrot, wobei schwarzrot dann der Bringer war
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz rot
Montage: pilk+ 1 jig
Fänge: mit zwei Mann und nem Anfänger ca. 60/70 Dorsche an zwei Tagen. Dazu einige teilweise sehr stattliche Wittlinge
Sonstiges: weites auswerfen brachte am meisten Fisch. Bei der Peter II aber immer mal einfach nur runterlassen, weil der skip den Kahn gerne mal direkt übern Fisch stellt.
Typische Urlaubs-Tourifahrt. Viele Leutz mit Leihgeräten, viele Kinder, und leider viele Kleingruppen, die schon betrunken an Board kamen. Ein Berliner Rentner hat von Sa auf So. im Auto gepennt und wohl durchgesoffen. Stank wie ein Müllauto, hat das Heck blockiert und nur zur Seite raus gefischt. Großes Tennis. Ich stand Mitte, und trotzdem hat er mich erwischt. #6  #c  #q  

Gibt es auch sowas wie Alkoholkontrollen an Board? War teilweise echt gefährlich, wie tief die Pilker durch die Gegend flogen.  #d Und einen, der sich an der Rehling nen Joint durchgezogen hat, hatte ich bislang auch noch nicht erlebt. Aber man lernt nie aus... |supergri


----------



## Tempelhund (9. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ unter der Brücke durch
Wind:west 5 in Böen auch mal 6 - 7
Himmel: bewölkt mit Schauern
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 10 und 15-17m
Jiggfarberange / schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange/silber
Montage: pilk+ 1 jig
Fänge: ich hatte 7 zum mitnehmen (einer über 5 Kg, Rest ca. 60 cm!) , 4 kleine zurück
Sonstiges: Zunächst war die Stimmung schlecht, denn es ging aufgrund des schlechten Wetters "unter der Brücke durch". Das heißt ja meistens nichts Gutes. Nicht so auf der Einigkeit! Der Kapitän hat so lange nach den Dorschen gesucht, bis wir sie endlich am Wickel hatten. Als alle anderen Kutter schon im Hafen lagen, waren wir noch am drillen. Großen Respekt dafür! Muß ja auch gesagt werden, oder?


----------



## Peixe (9. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:09.08.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heilligenhafen/ Ostsee
Wind: ??????
Himmel:Heiter bis Wolkig
Drift:mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:?????
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz / Rot/ helles Braun mit schwarzen Punkten
Pilkerfarbe:Rot/ Gelb
Montageilk (ohne Haken)+ 2 Jigs
Wer: Ich
Fänge:10 zum mitnehmen (40-60cm), 4 Untermaßige
Sonstiges:Zum ersten mal gejigt.... super#h


----------



## toe-b (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:06.08.2005
 Kutter / Boot:6 PS Boot
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Neustadt/Pelzerhaken
 Wind: 4-5
 Himmel:Heiter bis Wolkig, ab und zu Schauer
 Drift: stark
 Angel / Fangtiefe:16-20 Meter
 Jiggfarbeink, schwarz
 PilkerfarbeBlau/Silber
 Montageilk 2 Jigs oder Heringsvorfach
 Wer: Ich + Freund
 Fänge:8 gute Dorsche, 9 Hornhechte, 32 Heringe
Sonstiges: Sonnenbrand


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:27.07.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Tonne 5
Wind: 2-3
Himmel:Heiter bis Wolkig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-29m
Jiggfarbe: 1x rot , 1x schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Gelb-Glitter
Montage: Jigger Montage, Pilk ohne Haken
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 20 massige Fische, wenig kleine, alles super Größen, den größten (fisch) hatte ein älterer Herr: 18Pfd  auf dem gesamten Boot wurde gut gefangen
Sonstiges: -


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:01.08.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kiel/Heikendorf/ rund um die Lotsenstation "Kiel"
Wind: 4
Himmel: Wolkig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:13-19
Jiggfarbe: 1x rot , 1x schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Gelb-Glitter
Montage: Jigger Montage, Pilk ohne Haken
Wer: Ich
Fänge:  30 massige Fische, kaum kleine
Sonstiges: Tagesbester hatte 33, ein toller Tag trotz all´ der Schleppkutter


----------



## JapanRot (10. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:08.08.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Tonne 5
Wind: 3
Himmel:Wolkig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-29m
Jiggfarbe: 1x rot , 1x schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Gelb-Glitter
Montage: Jigger Montage, Pilk ohne Haken
Wer: Ich
Fänge: so unterschiedlich kann das sein --> 8 massige Fische , viele kleine
Sonstiges: Die Tonne 5 war besiedelt von allen Angelkuttern, zig Schleppkuttern und sehr vielen Kleinbooten.


----------



## Sinned (12. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.08.2005
 Kutter / Boot: MS ostpreussenI
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / um fehmarn (unter fehmarnsundbrücke durch)
 Wind: 7
 Himmel:Wolkig/regen
 Drift: extrem
 Angel / Fangtiefe:bis 15m
 Jiggfarbe: 1x rot 
Pilkerfarbe: rot -Glitter
 Montage: 1 beifänger - pilker
 Wer: Ich und 17 andere
 Fänge: ich 4 fische. insgesamt auf dem boot 27 fische .
Anmerkung: war soetwas von schlimm dieser angeltörn. man ist einfach nicht auf den grund gekommen - drift war zuuu stark! war im großen und ganzen zum kotzen


----------



## Sinned (12. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.08.2005
  Kutter / Boot: MS ostpreussenI
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / um fehmarn (unter fehmarnsundbrücke durch
  Wind: 6
  Himmel:Wolkig/regen
  Drift: nicht ganz so krass wie am vortag
  Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 15m
  Jiggfarbe: 2x rot 
 Pilkerfarbe: rot -Glitter
  Montage: 2 beifänger - pilker, später wattwurm
  Wer: Ich und 6 andere
Fänge: ich 11 fische. alle anderen auch so um den dreh, oder mehr. waren sehr viele fische um die 4-5 kilo dabei. hat sehr viel spaß gemacht, vorallem, weil des öfteren alle ruten auf dem boot krumm waren.
ANmerkung: hatte zum ersten mal 3 dorsche gleichzeitig an der angel. hat spaß gemacht und muskelkater war nach diesem törn auch incl.


----------



## Carptigers (13. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline (was denn sonst #6 )
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / unterm Kleiderbügel durch
Wind: 7
Himmel:stark bewölkt , tw Regen
Drift:+ 2 m/s
Angel / Fangtiefe:14 - 17 m
Jiggfarbe: Rot und schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Rot gelb silber , blau silber
Montageilker und einen Beifänger , dann nur noch gejiggt
Wer: Ich und 4 andere
Fänge:An Bord knapp 30 Dorsche , Ich 10 ,9 für die Kiste, fast keine Nemos
Sonstiges: Heiko hat sich wieder super bemüht , trotz der wenigen Leute an Bord , Fische waren da , leider haben sie super vorsichtig gebissen , Drift wurde gegen mittag super stark . An Bord der Monika hatte sie nur 16 !!! Dorsche mit über 30 Leuten. War wieder mal ne tolle Tour trotz des Windes.|wavey:


----------



## der_Jig (13. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Nordland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Strande
Wind: W 4 mit Böen bis 70km/h
Himmel:bedeckt
Drift: sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: ANGELtiefe!!!!! 10-18m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: kein pilk
Montage: 2 jiggs + pilk
Wer: 48 Mitglieder des Angelvereins Petri Heil, und Rubenz und ich als "blinde Passagiere"
Fänge: ca. 50 Fische für 50 Angler, ich 1 (41cm) und Ruben 4...
Sonstiges:
Vorneweg: Die Nordland ist ein wirklich klasse, gemütlicher und top gepflegter Kutter, der sich wirklich wunderbar befischen lässt... Auch das Personal (Ulrike Pingel) sind supernett, freundlich und um das Wohl der Gäste bemüht....
ABER:
Der Kapitän war heute in meinen Augen eine Katastrophe...
Erste Drift am Leuchtturm... 1 Fisch...
dann kamen 9 weitere Driften über die gleiche Stelle!!!!!! und es sind bis zum "Platzwechsel" unter 10 Fische gefangen worden!!!
Wenn dort kein Fisch ist, dann kann man doch mal woanders hinfahren und es dort probieren. Der Kutter war voll und gechartert... d.h. volle Einnahmen...
Der Kapitän ist die gesamte Fahrt so etwas von langsam hin und hergeschlichen, dass alle um mich herum und ich natürlich auch, der Meinung waren, der Typ will Benzin sparen...

Naja, ich bin tierisch genervt auf den Kapitän...
Achja, zur letzten Drift sind wir dann nochmal 20min unter Land gefahren, um dort in 5min auch nichts zu fangen...
Warum experimentiert er nicht vorher????
Wenn nach drei Driften kein Fisch hochkommt!!!
Geld war da und schlimmer hätte es eh nicht werden können...


----------



## Sailfisch (13. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.8. / 12.8. / 13.8.
Kutter: MS Silverland
Heimathafen: Burg auf Fehmarn
Wind: 7 / 6 / 5 
Himmel: bedeckt / bedeckt / bedeckt - teilweise aufklarend
Drift: sehr stark
Tiefe: 10 - 19m
Montage: ausschließlich Pilker 100 -125 g
Fänge: 15 (4) / 12 (4) / 12 (2)   die Angaben in Klammern stellen die zurückgesetzten Fische dar
Bemerkung: Donnerstag war Angeln zum abgewöhnen, Freitag + Samstag war ok, wenngleich das Wetter Anfang Juli erheblich besser war!
Kapitän, Thomas (Juniorchef) hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben und im Ergebnis auch immer die Dorsche gefunden.


----------



## dogfish (13. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.08.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: unter der Brücke durch (Sagasbank)
Wind: 5-6 Bft. 
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: mäßig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und max. ca. 18 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: rot, rot/grün, rot/silber
Montage: Pilker solo, 40 bis 60 Gramm 
Wer: ich und ca. 20 Mitangler
Fänge: 8 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 48 cm (viele Nemos zurück zu Muttern)
Sonstiges: Angler mit schweren Pilkern 80 Gramm+ haben schlecht oder nichts gefangen. Fische haben sehr knapp gebissen, einige Aussteiger.
Stimmung an Bord war sehr familiär, Kapitän war sehr bemüht uns an den Fisch zu bringen. Mengen waren OK, nur die Größen.... 
__________________


----------



## martin b (15. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.08.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Silverland #6 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: um Fehmarn
Wind: 2-3 Bft. 
Himmel: bewölkt, später Sonne
Drift: mäßig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15 und max. ca. 20 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: grün/gelb, schwaz/gold
Montage: Pilker solo, 80 bis 125 Gramm 
Wer: ich und ca. 50 Mitangler
Fänge: 23 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm
Sonstiges: Bin um 6.30 Uhr am Hafen mit der Erwartung angekommen, noch einen Platz, zumindest an der Seite ohne weiteres zu bekommen. Da habe ich mich echt getäuscht. Zwei freundliche Angeler haben auf mein Bitten |krach: etwas zusammengerutscht und  so hatte ich meinen Platz an der Treppe zum Kapitän. Das Boot hat schon um 6.50 Uhr abgelegt, weil dann schon alles voll war.
Man hat wirklich Schulter an Schulter gestanden, und das an einem Dienstag. Nätürlich ist meine Stimmung aufgrund der Enge schnell gesunken, doch beim Beginn des Angels um 7.50 Uhr war die Stimmung wieder oben auf. Schnell waren die ersten Dorsche oben, fast keine Kleine. Auf dem ganzen Schiff Schiff haben sich regelmäßig die Ruten gebogen. Zum Mittag hin wurden die Fänge immer besser. Der Kapitän hat echt gesucht, -großes Lob- und die Schwärme immerwieder erwischt. Stellenweise haben sich bestimmt 70% der Ruten an Bord auf einmal gebogen, alle zusammen Biss, unglaublich. Da war an Gaffen nicht zu denken, volles Risiko den Fisch raus und sofort den Pilker wieder vesenkt, um den Schwarm weiter zu befischen. Neben wir war ein Junge, so ca. 11 Jahre, der hat regelmäßig Klötze von 4,5 Kg gefangen, und uns erstmnal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. 
Schließlich hatte ich 23 Dorsche. Der Schnitt lag bei ca. 15 St. Macht bei ca. 50 Anglern über 700 Fische, was bei der Rückfahrt um 14.00 Uhr (fast 6 Stunden Angelzeit) das totale Chaos beim Ausnehmen zur Folge hatte. Die Silverland hat schon viele Filitierbretter, aber an dem Tag hat es einfach nicht gereicht. Die Crew hat aber auch nichts gesagt, wenn die Fische auf dem Boden fertiggemacht wurden. Im Hafen angekommen wurde immernoch filitiert und ausgenommen.
Das war ein super Angeltag, die Crew hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben. Wenn das in Burg weiter so geht, ist Heiligenhafen für mich kein Thema mehr, weil durch die langen Ausfahrten soviel angelzeit verloren geht.
Silverland#6 #6


----------



## Louis (16. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.08.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde/Lübecker Bucht
Wind: 3-4 Bft. 
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: mäßig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und max. ca. 15 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz
Montage: Pilker, 75 bis 80 gr Gramm 
Wer: ich und ca. 30 Mitangler (viele Touris/Kutterneulinge mit Leihgerät)
Fänge: 20 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 75 cm (Highlight war ne 75er Doublette; keine Nemos)
Sonstiges: Hab um 12.30 aufgehört zu angeln. Hat dicke gereicht. Hatte noch nen Aussteiger, der sich deutlich kapitaler angefühlt hat, als die Doublette. Peter hatte am Vormittag zweimal so richtig den Fisch gefunden. Am Nachmittag war es deutlich schlechter. Aber jeder hatte bis dahin ja bereist längst seinen Fisch gefangen. Wer nicht, der wollte eh bloß mal gucken oder nen Tag auf See verbringen.


----------



## der_Jig (16. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.08.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NW 3
Himmel: morgens sonnig, später bedeckt
Drift: sehr gut!!!
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 16 m
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz, spitzkopf 60 gr orange silber mit blauer folie
Montage: pilk + 2 jiggs und morgens pilk + 1 jig
Wer: Meine Freundin (nicht geangelt), ca. 20 andere und ich
Fänge: gut!!! ich 22 zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges:
Eine wirklich tolle Ausfahrt unter perfekten Bedingungen!!! Endlich mal wieder...
Hatte bei fast jedem Wurf einen Biss... über 30 Fische hab ich wieder zurück gesetzt!!! Es war der Tag der Kleinen!  War aber nicht weiter schlimm!!!
Hat einfach nur Spass gemacht!!!
Das einzig blöde an diesem Tag war, dass ich mir halt den oben genannten Pilker gekauft habe, der für ein solches Wetter einfach perfekt ist!!!
Hab viele Bisse auf eben diesen gehabt, aber auch sehr viele verloren oder erst beim zweiten Nachfassen bekommen... Auch beim Heben, war dies immer sehr heikel... 5 Stück verloren!!! 
Naja, hab einen größeren Haken zwar versucht, aber ohne Erfolg... Werde wohl ein zwei Sprengringe mehr einsetzen, damit die Fische sich nicht mehr so leicht aushebeln können!!!
Alles in Allem, ein wunderbarer Tag auf See und endlich auch mal wieder ein fischreicher!!! (für mich  )


----------



## oppa 23 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19.08.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf
Wind:3 bis 4
Himmel:
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz,schwarz-Rot,Orange-Glitter und Gold
Pilkerfarbe:Schwarz-Rot
Montage:2 jiggs und Pilker ohne Drilling
Wer:Ich mit Freund und Sohn
Fänge:ich 26 Maßige mein Freund 5 und sein Sohn 3 maßige Dorsche
Sonstige


----------



## der_Jig (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.08.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: morgens NO 3, ab Mittag NO 1-2
Himmel: morgens ein wenig bedeckt, danach Sonne pur#6 
Drift: morgens perfekt, ab mittag ein bischen zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca.16m
Jiggfarbe: rot!!!
Pilkerfarbe: kaum mit Pilk gefischt, aber sonst Spitzkopf 60gr orange silber
Montage: 2 Jiggs + Pilk ohne Drilling
Wer: 36 andere Angler, Ruben und ich
Fänge: Schöne Fische kamen hoch, der Beste lag so knapp bei 30, Ruben und ich jeweils 9, wobei Ruben zwei schöne zum Gaffen hatte
Sonstiges:
Leider waren Andi und Klaus heut nicht mit von der Partie, worüber ich ein wenig verwudert war...
Tag fing mit einer sehr guten ersten Drift an, ging dann aber für mich erst wieder um 12 Uhr los... Zum Schluss hin wurde es immer besser und die Stückzahlen wurden besser. Andi wurde...zumindest gegen Ende würdig vertreten!!!
Standen heute an der Seite und das am Heck, welches von Horst Hennings und anderen sehr guten Anglern besetzt war... Haben aus unseren Plätzen das Beste gemacht!!!
Ein wirklich traumhafter Tag auf See mit nur einer Schattenseite... 
und zwar unseren direkten Nachbarn!!!
Eine Familie bestehend aus drei Personen... Vater, Mutter und Kind...
Ständige Schnurverwicklungen, das Kind hinderte einen beim Auswerfen, dumme Sprüche vom Vater und ... einfach unsympatisch und wirklich nervend, solche Leute neben einem zu haben... Man könnte seinen Sohn auch zwischen sich nehmen und somit andere Angler "schützen", sofern der Sohn noch keine Erfahrungen auf dem Kutter hat...
Wie gesagt, das war die einzige Schattenseite, ansonsten ein perfekter Tag und einfach nur schön!!!

Achja, meine neue Rute ist ein Traum!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.08.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Ostpreussen
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen 
Wind:2-3
Himmel: SOOOOONNEEEEEEE!
Drift: sehr wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe:14 - 17 m
Jiggfarbe: Rot und schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Rot gelb silber , blau silber
Montageilker und einen Beifänger, dann nur noch solo!
Wer: Hendrik, Uli und ich, sowie 15 andere.....
Fänge: Viele kleine bei allen. Henne 5 (2), Uli 5 (3) und ich 16 (9) bis 65 cm und einen Sandaal...
Sonstiges: Total geil. Hab auf Zanderkantstinte mit 28iger Kopf und 30iger Blinker die Dorsche gefangen.....


----------



## leuchtturm (22. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.08.05 und 21.08.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Silverland 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken auf Fehmarn
Wind: NO 1-2
Himmel: an beiden Tagen Sonne und Sonnenbrand 
Drift: am Samstag keine Drift und am Sonntag leichte Drift
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 20 Meter bei Staberhuk
Jiggfarbe: rosa und rot/scharz
Pilkerfarbe: am Samstag Eisele pearl select silber gold schwarz 55 gr., 
am Sonntag blau/silber und Silber Orange gold 55 gr. - 75 gr. 
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk 
Wer: ich und andere Verrückte
Fänge: am Samstag kamen schöne Fische bis 70 cm raus, ich hatte am Samstag 14 für die Kiste und jede Menge zum Schwimmen; am Sonntag waren viele kleine dabei. Dennoch 11 für die Kiste. 
Sonstiges:Ich habe das erste mal mit rosa Wedge Tails als Beifänger geangelt. Das war voll der Hammer. Der Link über AnglersTopShop ist ja hier im Board. Diese bubbleGum Farbe war echt der Renner. Auch wenn die meisten Mitangeler erstmal etwas mitleidig gelächelt haben...  
Die Silverland war wie immer eine Reise wert. Nette Mannschaft und jede Menge netter Leute an Bord. War jemand aus dem Board dabei?


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ja also ich war am Mittwoch (17.08.), nach gut zwei Monaten  , wieder mal zum angeln an der Ostsee. Die Tour führte mich und mein Schlauchboot nach Süssau. Genügend Wattis hatte ich im Gepäck. Der Wind wehte leicht aus nördlichen Richtungen und die Strömung verlief recht flott von Süd nach Nord. Abgesehen hatte ich es auf ein paar "Platte". Die Sonne meinte es auch sehr gut mit mir. Gegen 11:00 Uhr schipperte ich raus und versuchte zunächst auf 6m mein Glück. Gefischt habe ich mit zwei Ruten, an denen ich, wie gehabt, Buttlöffel montiert hatte.  
Eine Rute steckte im Rutenhalter, die Andere führte meine Hand zur hoffentlich reichen Beute.  
Aber auf 6m tat sich garnichts. 
Also mal etwas tiefer probieren. Bei 7-8m ging dann die Post so richtig ab. Dorsch auf Dorsch ließ sich überreden, mal mein Boot zu inspizieren.  
Es waren gute Fische darunter. Ein 6 Pfünder und ein 8 Pfünder bildeten die Spitze. Behalten habe ich am Ende 6 Stück. Man soll ja nicht ausverschämt werden. Doch mit nem Butt hat`s leider nicht geklappt.   
Dennoch war es mal wieder ein toller Tag. Und das ist ja nach wie vor die Hauptsache. 
Na ja. Und am Mittwoch den 24.08. geht`s, so der Wind es zuläßt, wieder auf das Wasser.  :m


----------



## allrounder (23. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.08-21.08

Kutter / Boot: 19.08 und 20.08 MS Einigkeit; 21.08 MS Klaus Peter

Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen

Wind: 2-3

Himmel: Sonne

Drift: am Freitag sehr stark......die anderen Tage null

Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 20m

Jiggfarbe: japanrot

Pilkerfarbe: gelbrot, rotschwarz zwischen 30g und 80g

Montage: pilker mit Jig, Später  35g Pilker solo 

Wer:2 Kollegen und ich 

Fänge: insgesamt hatten wir zu dritt 100 Dorsche bis 70cm zum mitnehmen,wenig Nemos, ein paar schöne Wittlinge und eine Makrele

Sonstiges: Am Sonntag auf der Klaus-Peter hat einer mit einem Heringsvorfach (warum er das drauf hatte, weiss ich nicht) !!!5!!! Makrelen auf einmal gefangen. Das Paternoster war voll besetzt. Mir ging eine sehr schöne Makrele beim Hochziehen im Mittelwasser auf den 35g Pilker. Da ich noch nie in der Nordsee auf Makrelen geangelt habe, und das meine erste war, hab ich mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## Gast 1 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Heute auf der Dana mit mir als Skipper,

8 Mann /Frau, 164 schöne maßige Dorsche.
Bester:44, Zweiter 34

der Rest hat sich verteilt.


----------



## Ines (24. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.8.

Kutter: MS Peter 2

Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Travemünde, Lübecker Bucht Richtung Neustädter Bucht

Wind: 3

Himmel: Sonne

Drift: mittel bis schwach

Fangtiefe: um 20 m

Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot, Doppelschwanz gelb-orange

Pilker: 75 g silber

MOntage: Pilker mit Jig

Wer: Ich und zwei Jungs (13 und 19)

Fänge: fast alle auf dem Kutter haben gut gefangen, ich habe schlecht gefangen (3), die beiden Jungs 4 und 5

Sonstiges: netter Kutter, familiäre Atmosphäre, viele Frauen (Frauentarif 20 Euro), nur neben mir ein älterer, sehr unfreundlicher Mann, der Platz für zwei beanspruchte, sich breit machte und alle, die ihm in die Quere kamen, angemeckert hat (habe ich so extrem noch nicht erlebt). Abfahrt 7 Uhr, Angelzeit: 7.45-13.30 Uhr fast durchgehend


----------



## Ines (24. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.8.

Kutter: MS Peter 2

Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Travemünde/Lübecker Bucht Richtung Mecklenburger Küste

Wind: 1-2

Himmel: bewölkt

Drift: schwach

Fangtiefe: 18-20 m

Jiggfarbe: Wedgetail Firetiger (grün/orange), Doppelschwanz leuchtend, Doppelschwanz gelb-orange

Pilker: 60-75 g, rot-glitter, Tormentor orange

Montage: Jig und Pilker

wer: ich, auf dem Kutter noch cirka 30 Leute

Fänge: 13 Dorsch, 11 Wittlinge, schöne Größen bis 50 cm, nur ein Kleiner ging wieder zurück. Alle auf dem Kutter haben sich dumm und dämlich gefangen, ein Pärchen am Heck hat zusammen 93 Fische gefangen. Es war der helle Wahnsinn. 

Sonstiges: Angelzeit: 7.20 Uhr bis 14.20 Uhr fast durchgehend. Kurze Stopps, wenn kein Fisch da war, was selten vorkam. Sehr nette Atmosphäre, mit der Peter 2 fahre ich bestimmt bald mal wieder.


----------



## gerwinator (25. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin

war heute mit willi das erste mal in helitown mit der tanja los.
boot und crew i.o. kann man nix sagen, die fänge waren allerdings nich sooo berauschend, aber der capten hat ordentlich gesucht.
drift war sehr sehr ******** doll, angeln ging fast gar nich mehr unter 70gr

willi hatte 7 zum mitnehm und bisl gesocks und ich 3 zum mitnehm und auch kleinkram. 2 der drei die ich mitgehn lassn hab kamen auf die ersten beiden würfe, und der dritte kam in der vorletzten drift  |kopfkrat 
eigentlich hätte ich zwischendurch pennen können 

naja, insgesamt mit 17 mann 80 dorsche und paar platte und ein hornhecht. bester hatte so 12 oder 13 dorsche mein ich, einige hatten gar nix. größen waren alle ok, auch fische um die 60 mit bei.

ich glaub nächstes ma is wieder laboe dran, gefällt mir irgendwie besser  #h  :l


----------



## Gast 1 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hier ein nachgeliefertes Bild vom Fang:


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War wie schon angekündigt wieder am Mittwoch ( 24.08. ) auf der Ostsee. Skorpion wollte bei dieser Tour mein "Glücksschweinchen" sein.  #6   #h 
Diese Tour führte uns wieder nach Süssau. Das Wetter war anfangs perfekt. Sonnenschein und leichter Wind aus NW. Dort angekommen mußten wir erfahren, dass am vergangenen Freitag die Fischer mit Schleppnetzen eine ausgedehnte "Tagestour" entlang der Küste unternommen hatten.  #q   #d 
Sollte das Einfluß auf unser Fangergebnis haben?  |kopfkrat 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen.  JA!!!
Ab 14:00 Uhr drehte der Wind mit 3 bf auch noch auf Ost.   Das hatten die Wetterfrösche garnicht vorhergesagt.  #d    
Aber wir haben versucht das Beste daraus zu machen. Gefischt haben wir von 5 - 8m Tiefe. Köder waren Wattis am Buttlöffel und Shads. Die Shads liefen besser als die Wattis. Aber jeder von uns konnte gerade mal so 5 - 6 Dorsche landen. Alle lagen zwischen 40 und 50 cm.
Aber einen versönlichen Abschluß gab es auch noch zum Schluß. Eine dicke fette Flunder von 38 cm.  :m 
Hoffe, dass Skorpion noch die Bilder reinstellt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Skorpion (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Es hat Spaß gemacht wieder auf der Ostsee unterwegs zu sein. Wir hatten super Wetter und wenn mehr Fisch da wäre hätten wir auch mehr gefangen.  

Es ist ein Jammer, daß mitllerweile schon direkt unter der Küste die   Schleppnetz Fischer ihr Unwesen treiben :r 

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Leute, Ich mahne noch ein mal an hier nur Fangmeldungen nach vorgegbenen Muster einzustellen, alles andere auch Fotos werde ich ab sofort wieder entfernen. Das ist der Wunsch der Boardies, nicht meiner.
Bitte stellt alles was keine Fangmeldungen sind in dem Kutter Laberthread ein. Dafür ist er da.


----------



## der_Jig (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:   26.08.o5
Kutter / Boot:  Ms Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: W 5-6
Himmel: morgens sonnig, gegen mittag bewölkt und regen, regen, regen
Drift: sehr sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 16m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: Spitzkopf 75gr orange silber (Andrift) Danmark 85 orange silber(Abdrift)
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk
Wer: ca. 20 andere, RubenZ und ich
Fänge:gut, RubenZ 17 und ich 27 zum mitnehmen, das gleiche ging zurück!!!
Sonstiges:
Es war eine wirklich klasse Ausfahrt...
Eigentlich Wetter zum Abgewöhnen, aber morgens war es ja wirklich schon...
erste Drift war totaler Mist, auch sehr kurz... danach gings dann los... fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer!  Teilweise sehr lange Driften (30 min), was aber keinen störte, da regelmäßig Bisse zu verzeichnen waren und Fisch hochkam!
Einziges Manko war der starke Wind, denn der stand teilweise echt hart in der Rute und es war schwierig zu fischen... War aber eine Herausforderung und es hat einen riesen Spass gemacht! 
War mit 27 Fischen bester an Board, allerdings waren einige in den 20ern...
Für diese Verhältnisse also ein nahezu perfektes Ergebnis!
Fische waren nicht sonderlich groß, gab nichts zu gaffen.

Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Schiff, der Crew und überhaupt, aber eine Sache hat mich dann doch sehr aufgeregt, denn Ruben und ich hatten unsere Freundinnen dabei, die nur als Begleitung mit dabei waren, bei Regen die ganze Zeit bei Gerrit saßen und ja... voller Fahrpreis!!! Das muss doch nun wirklich nicht sein!!!#d 

Achja, die Sirius ist bis Sonntag vollgechartert! #q


----------



## Guenterm (26. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.08.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde/LÜbecker Bucht Sh Küste
Wind:W 6
Himmel:morgens bewölkt mittags bewölkt mit Sonne kein Regen
Drift:sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:18-20 Meter
Jiggfarbe:rot+rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarberange/silber Danmark 75gr
Montage:1 Jig + Pilk
Wer:10 andere und ich
Fänge:ich 27Dorsch, 7Wittlinge + 1Hornhecht
Sonstiges:
Sehr schwieriges Angeln, aber es wurde überall
suber gefangen, mein Nachbar hatte 49 Fische
zum mitnehmen. Es wurden noch 5 Hornhechte 
gefangen.


Gruß Günter


----------



## kiepenangler (28. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.08.05
Kutter / Boot: ms simone 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: eckernförde
Wind: so 4 aus süd-west
Himmel:  heiter
Drift: mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe:?
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot
Montage: pilk+1 jig
Wer: ich und so 35 andere
Fänge:ich hatte 19stk zu mitnhemen keine besonderen großen bei. die meisten fisch lagen so bei 40-50cm. insgesammt waren es etwas über 300 fische. 
Sonstiges:der käptn und besatzung waren bemüht, bloß das gaffen sollte dem bootsmann nochmal gezeigt werden. immer wenn er irgendwo gaffen musste hat er den gaffhaken voll ins filet gehauen, der hat gar nicht versucht am kopf zu treffen#d


----------



## Gast 1 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, Ich mahne noch ein mal an hier nur Fangmeldungen nach vorgegbenen Muster einzustellen, alles andere auch Fotos werde ich ab sofort wieder entfernen. Das ist der Wunsch der Boardies, nicht meiner.
> Bitte stellt alles was keine Fangmeldungen sind in dem Kutter Laberthread ein. Dafür ist er da.



Find ich persönlich sehr schade,
gerade Bilder zeigen uns Allen, was und wie groß es "raus kam".

Aber ok:

Gefangen von Freitag abend bis Sontag abend mit insgesamt ca. 30 Anglern:

> 150 KG Dorsch
Farbe der Jigs: alles mögliche.
Farbe der Pilker: oft Kieler Blitz in div. Farben, aber auch die von Olaf.
Nachts: Leuchtend, natur
Seegebiet: Kieler Bucht
Tiefe: von 6 - 22m.

War eigendlich sehr schweres Angeln, da die Schleppnetzfischer durchgefahren sind.:c:c:c:c


----------



## Fritzchen (29. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Von Dänemark zurück :Kleinboot, Dorsch , Makrele .1Pollack, schwarz roter Pilker, roter Gummimack,für Makrele weiße Federn


----------



## KlickerHH (31. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.08.05
Kutter / Boot: Seeteufel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: so 4 aus süd-west
Himmel: heiter
Drift: mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe:15-20 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot / rotschwarz
Pilkerfarbe: dreifarbig (schwarz/rot/silber)
Montage: pilk+ 2 Beifänger
Wer: Wir zu viert und noch etwa 25 Leute
Ich hatte neun, 2 Leute einen und mein Bruder 10. Davon haben wir 4 mitgenommen
Der Skipper sollte endlich mal sein Handwerk ordentlich lernen oder sein Amt abgeben. Nur Nemo´s. Die meisten haben untermaßige Fische mitgenommen.
Wieso tut keiner was dagegen????????
Das nächste Mal, werde ich es melden. Ist doch kein Wunder, dass es keine großen Dorsche mehr gibt.


----------



## djoerni (31. August 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wo: Neustädter Bucht, Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken
Wo mit: kleines Boot
Wann: 26.,27.,28.8. soweit das bei dem Wind möglich war
Wind: 4 in Böen 5-6
Gefangen 3 Dorsche um die 50cm und ohne Ende Wittlinge 
Fangtiefe: 16-23 Meter
Pilker: schwarzer wuttke in 60g und rot-schwarze Jigs
War eigentlich ein schlönes angeln nur etwas windig. neben mir lagen zwei leute mit nem kleinen boot und haben die wittlinge gestippt. das ging wie beim heringsangeln.


----------



## der_Jig (3. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NW 3, später gar kein Wind mehr...
Himmel: blau und strahlende Sonne
Drift: morgens gut, später gar keine mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 16m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange gelb
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk oder 2 Jiggs + Pilk
Wer: Dominik, ca. 40 andere und ich...
Fänge: Dominik 14 und ich 32
Sonstiges:

Eine tolle Ausfahrt...
mit tollen Fischen ( hab 3 40er, und sonst eigentlich alles ü50, 4 60er und ein oberer 70er)... musste 4 Fische zurücksetzen... die auch knapp bei 40 cm lagen.
Ein Tag der spitzer Größe, Größter Fisch an Board knappe 10 Pfund!
Stand oben am Heck und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden war und bin, denn alles hat hervorragend geklappt, (Gaffen, etc.)...
Bis 12Uhr waren die Fänge noch nicht so berauschend, dann kam aber meine Große Stunde! 
6 Würfe... 6 Fische und alle ü 50!!!
dann nächste Drift... eine Trillette mit einem 65er, 50er und 42er...
Vorfach vertüddelt, schnell das andere genommen und runter... 
Batz!!! ein klasse 6 Pfünder nahm den kleinen 60 gr Spitzkopf...

Danach noch ein paar "normale" Fische! 

Durch meinen Schlussspurt war ich bester Mann auf dem Schiff und insgesamtwurde eigentlich ganz gut gefangen, nur an den Seiten war es nicht so der Hit...


Achja, wir haben bis 1500 Uhr geangelt, trotz 90minütiger Rückfahrt!!!

Ein wirklich perfekter Angeltag!!!


----------



## kiepenangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: eckernförde
Wind: anfangs 3 dann flaute
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: anfang ordentlich später nix mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: ???
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot 
Montage: anfangs pilk+1 jig später dann nur noch gejiggt
Fänge: ich hatte 6 zum mitnehmen alle unter 50cm#d wenig zum gaffen die meisten fische waren unter 50cm bester hatte so ca 20 schätz ich
Sonstiges:  käptn hat sich mühe gegeben und ist viel gefahren später wars auf grund der fehlenden drift sehr schwierig noch fische zu fangen. haben die blauort auch ab und an mal weit entfernt gesehen bloß bei uns waren die erfolge wohl nicht so gut


----------



## der_Jig (6. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SO 3
Himmel: blau blau blau und sonne sonne sonne
Drift: perfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-16m
Jiggfarbe: rot und orange!!!
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb
Montage: 2JIggs + Pilk
Wer: Ruben, 12 andere und ich
Fänge: ca. 300 Fische an Bord, Ruben 23 und ich 35
Sonstiges:
Es war eine tierisch geile Ausfahrt, die allerdings mehr als schlecht began...
Um halb 10 versuchten wir uns in der ersten Drift... nichts....
fuhren dann noch bis 1015 weiter...
dann, die zweite Drift... sehr wenig...
Andi schon ein wenig genervt (wir auch) aber immer noch auf der Suche...
und dann gings los...
eine geile Drift nach der anderen!!! Fisch satt und vorallem in einer phänomenalen Durschnittsgröße... Ü50cm!!! und das bei fast jedem Fisch!!!
Eigentlich kam jeder zu seinem 70ger und manche auch gleich mehrere davon!!
Man ließ nur noch runter und es RUMMSTE!!! und zwar gewaltig...
Es war Stress pur, aber das beste Angeln was mir je untergekommen ist!!!

Mein Highlight des Tages war eine Trillette (es gab viele davon), allerdings waren meine Fische alle 64cm!!! groß und 4 Pfund schwer!!! Wahnsinn!!!

Ich bin jetzt noch total begeistert, denn es waren zwei Stunden Power mit Adrenalin pur!!!

Hab also zwischen 1115 und 1415 35 Fische gefangen und alle wirklich eine Top-Größe!!! über 11 kg Filet!!!


Andi du bist einfach spitze!!!


Anbei meine Trilette! Pilk ca. 8cm...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:05.09.
Kutter / Boot:MS SIRIUS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe
Wind:O-SO um3
Himmel:Heiter
Drift: perfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-16m
Jiggfarbe:Morgens Dunkle/Bräunliche Töne, zum Mittag hin dann Orange
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb/Silber 100gr
Montage: gejiggt
Wer:Sunny, ca 11weitere "Montagszeithaber" und Ich
Fänge: Sunny 23 und Ich 26 zum mitnehmen, Schnitt an Bord ca 12-15 Maßdorsche
Sonstiges:Bei dem Wetter eine perfekte Ausfahrt mit der Sirius!! Andy war trotz schlecht gefülltem Schiff hoch motiviert und hat die Dorsche schwer gesucht!!! Heisst, Stelle anfahren-Kurz geschaut wie die Fänge sind-wenn nichts mehr kam- sofort weiter!!! Dafür DANKE Andy!!! Hat sich ja auch in den Stückzahlen wiedergespiegelt. Einzig die Durchschnittsgröße war nicht so berauschend, die meisten hatten so 38-45cm aber auch ein paar Ü50 und ü60er dabei.Positiv noch KAUM NEMOS!!!Fazit: Eine super schöne und entspannte Montagstour mit Boardie Sunny auf der Sirius!!! Einen Tag später hat dann ja neben der Stückzahl auch noch die Größe richtig gut gepasst (Siehe Posting derJig)


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:07.09.
Kutter / Boot:Knurris Angelboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Rerik
Wind: ?
Himmel:Heiter
Drift: perfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m+
Pilkerfarbe: gelb/orange + anthrazit
Montage: Naturköder geschleppt
Wer: Knurri + 2 Gäste
Fänge: 7 Wittlinge, 20 schöne schöne Dorsche - ein paar schöne große Hornhechte auf Blinker vom Strand aus 

Hinweis: Im Moment beißen die Makrelen vor Boltenhagen ... :m

Ansonsten viele Grüße von Knurri. |wavey:

Als dann,
Christian


----------



## der_Jig (11. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NO 3
Himmel: sonnig, teils bedeckt
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-20m
Jiggfarbe: orange mit blauem glitter und rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber, schwarz
Montage: 1 Jigg + Pilk oder 2 Jiggs + Pilk ohne Drilling 
Wer: Seatrout, Ruben, Aga und Marcel1409  und die Teams der großen Firmen
Fänge: über 300 Fische auf 41 Mann, ich selbst 11 Maßige...
Sonstiges:Es war die Ausfahrt des 1.Berkley Freundschaftsfischen
Ruben hat den Platz im Team der Rute und Rolle gewonnen und war mit Rainer Korn, der im übrigen ein geilen Beruf hat, und einem anderen Leser in einem Team.
Seatrout und ich sind über Horst Hennings und Matthias Bielfeld mit in die Fahrt hineingerutscht.
Haben dann kurzerhand unser eigenes Team gegründet, was wir eigentlich schon immer vohatten, aber nun steht es.... "Team Dickdorsch"... Ruben ist ab sofort unser dritter Mann und wir wollen es ein bischen professioneller aufziehen! 

Hab nun auch keine Zeit mehr, aber es war eine wirklich tolle Ausfahrt mit wirklich guten Anglern.

Nebenbei bemerkt, haben wir, also das Team Dickdorsch, bestehend aus zwei Personen, den 10 Platz von 13 gemacht!!!! und das obwohl die anderen Teams aus drei Leuten bestanden haben!!!

Schönster Moment war der  Fisch von 21Pfund!!! wirklich ein genialer Fisch!!!


----------



## Talis (12. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.2005
Kutter: MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: mäßig (vor Kiel direkt recht stark)
Wetter: ganz gut Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g braun/orange bzw. rot/gold (Solopilker)
Wer: ich
Fang: 3 für die Kiste, ca. 20 gingen wieder zurück (war ein Tag der kleinen Fische#t . 
Sonstiges: Sind auf Grund des starken Windes (von Nord) nach Dänemark hochgefahren. Es hat ewig gedauert. Kann mich daran erinnern als ich vor ca. einem Jahr auch dort mit Andi hoch fuhr, sind wir wesentlich schneller gefahren. Bei den gestiegenen Spritpreisen auch kein Wunder. Wenn diese weiter so schnell steigen, dann fahren die alle nur nocht mit 3 Konten oder wir können paddeln. Das Ganze hatte den Charakter einer großen "Hafenrundfahrt". War trotzdem ein ganz toller Tag auf See:m .

Anmerkung: Bei einigen Leuten die so mitfahren, schäme ich mich ein Mensch zu sein.

PS: Gruß an den Jig (Phillip) und Ruben.


----------



## Ines (13. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.9./11.9.
Kutter: MS Antares
Heimathafen: Orth/Fehmarn
Seegebiet: Sa: Richtung Norden jenseits der Fahrrinne, So: Richtung Westen
Wind: Sa: mäßig bis schwach/So: frisch
Wetter: Sa: heiter/So: wolkig
Drift: leicht bis mittel
Jiggfarbe: (Sa: keiner, sondern Wattwurm) /So: blau-weißer Gummifisch mit Wackelschwanz
Pilker:Sa: - /So: rot-gelb-weiß/schwarz-rot
Wer: 15 Leute zur LV des Bremer Meeresanglerverbands
Fang: Sa: schlecht auf Naturköder, die anderen Angler an Bord haben mit Pilkern zum Teil gut gefangen, ich: 2 Wittlinge, ein Dorsch
So: sehr schlecht auf Pilker und Beifänger für alle an Bord, ich: 2 Dorsche, einige kleine gingen zurück
Sonstiges: Es waren wenig Fische da, am Sonntag offenbar überhaupt keine. Lange Driften, ohne daß sich bei irgendwem was regte. Die Region muß von Schleppfischern völlig leergefischt worden sein, es waren nur Einzelfische da. Der Beste ging am Sonntag mit 3 Fischen von Bord, am Sonnabend mit 7. Übrigens haben wir am Sonnabend an einer Stelle gefischt, wo ganz viele Heilighafen-Kutter in Sichtweite waren. Es würde mich mal interessieren, wie gut oder schlecht die Fänge bei denen waren.

Gruß, Ines


----------



## Zanderstipper (14. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.9.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: N-NW 4
Himmel: Sonnig bis bedeckt
Drift: normal. nicht zu stark, nicht zu schwach, nur leider von der Seite...
Angel / Fangtiefe: ich schätze ca. 15 m. Am Morgen tiefer.
Jiggfarbe: Rot. Und Gulp-Shrimps in grau-weiß
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Gelb
Montage: Pilker plus 1 oder 2 Jigs
Wer: Ich war zu zweit , insgesamt waren wir knapp 40

Fänge: gut! Die ersten beiden Driften brachten gar nichts, außer einen Hornhecht, die dritte war schwach und dir vierte der absolute Hammer! Ich hatte 5 Fische in der Kiste, bis ich die erste volle Pilkbewegung machen konnte. Letzendlich hatte ich 17 Fische zum Mitnehmen, davon ein Wittling, und ca 10 wieder schwimmen lassen. Mein Kumpel 7 in der Kiste. Fischgröße naja, viele eben über 40 und wenige, die an die 60 ramkamen. Durchschnittsmenge wird wohl knapp 10 gewesen sein. Vom Heck weiß ich nix, außer, dass sie wohl sehr gut gefangen haben.

Sonstiges: 
1) Sehr kurzweiliges Fischen, als wir die Dorsche dann gefunden hatten. :m 
2) Kurze Angelzeit, da wir bis nach Dänemark gefahren sind (über 2 Std.)  Wird ja aber sicher seinen Grund gehabt haben, und dann lieber so als keinen Fisch. #6 
3) Ich hatte mindestend 5 Dubletten und eine Trilette :m 
4) Ich werd's nie verstehen, wie sogenannte "Profis" ihre Fische behandeln. #c :c Stehen mit Top-Geschirr in der Spitze, fangen wirklich gut und dann hauen die den Fisch nur kurz an die Reeling und schmeißen ihn dann zappelnd in die Kiste, um weiterzuangeln. Aber mehr dazu im Gelaber-Thread.
5) Hab den Gulp als Beifänger getestet. Hat genauso gut gefangen, wie der Japanrot-Jigg.


----------



## Heggi (15. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.09.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde / Lübecker Bucht
Wind: um die 6
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: ohne Ende
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 15 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz /rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot- gelb, rot- silber
Montage: Pilk, teilweise ein Jigg
Wer: ich und ca. 20 andere
Fänge:selbst, 22 Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge um die 40 cm, 1 Hering
Sonstiges: Anfangs wenig Fisch, später super Driften und schöne Dorsche , 2 mal schöne 72 cm, 4 Stück um die 60 cm, der Rest um die 45 cm. 3 Nemos sind wiewer baden gegangen. War schwieriges Angeln, da heftige Drift. Pilker bis 125 gr. Aber ein schöner Angeltag! Nette Crew schönes Schiff, das auch bei schwerer See ruhig im Wasser liegt!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.09.2005
Kutter / Boot: *MS FORELLE*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf / Kieler Bucht
Wind: um die 7 in Böen 8-9 SW. Wind war ablanding, daher wenig Welle!
Himmel: teils sonnig
Drift: anständig. 100g war minimum!
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 12 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz /japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb, rot-schwarz, blau-silber, schwarz-glitter
Montage: Solo-Pilk, teilweise ein Jigg und 2 Jigg´s!
Wer: ich, Henne, Jörg und Silke und ca. 35 andere
Fänge: ich 18 Dorsche, 1 Wittling und 1 Hering. Henne 18 Dorsche, Jörg und Silke zusammen 10 Dorsche ( *ALLE zum MITNEHMEN!!!!!  * #6 )
Sonstiges: Bernhard hat die Schwärme gefunden ohne langes Suchen #6#6#6. Perfektes Essen, wie immer und wie immer alles sehr freundlich und sauber!!! Der Bernhard ist sich nicht zu schade, mal schnell ne abgebrochene Rutenspitze neu anzubraten #6#6#6. Sowas siehst man in Heili-Town nicht! Bernhard, Du siehst uns bald wieder! Vielen Dank für den klasse Tag.


----------



## Piotr84 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:17.09.2005 
Kutter / Boot:MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Tonne 5 
Wind: 2
Himmel:Sonne Sonne und Schön Blauer Himmel 
Drift:Morgens gut Nachmittag sehr schlecht
Angel / Fangtiefe:13-20Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz /japanrot
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb/orange/silber/Rot 
Montageilk mit Jig und Pilk Solo
Wer:Silverstar Arbeitskollege und ich 
Fänge:Silverstar 5zum Mitnehmen und ca 12Nemos die wieder schwimmen ich 9zum Mitnehmen und ca 10nemos die wieder schwimmen
Sonstiges:Morgens war die Drift Super später sehr schecht.Haben noch einen Boardie Kennengelernt#6 .Wir hatten die Meisten Dorsche in unseren Kisten!!Sehr Nettes Schiff und Besatzung!!!


----------



## der_Jig (17. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Nordland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Strande (bei Kiel)
Wind: NW 2-3
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: morgens noch ganz ok, ab halb 11 fast gar keine!!!
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 11 und 16m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz rot, rot und orange
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot-gold-silber (sprotte 75gr, kieler blitz)
Montage:1 Jigg + Pilk (mit Haken) oder 2 Jiggs...
Wer: Christoph, 13 andere und ich
Fänge: sehr verhalten, ich 14, Christoph 6 und der Rest ungefähr genauso...
Sonstiges:
Irgendwie ist bei meinen Ausfahrten mit der Ms Nordland der Wurm drin!
Ich stand an der Spitze und es hat nichts gebracht!
Wir waren 15 Mann und es hat mir nichts gebracht!
alles komisch...
Hab knapp 20 Fische wieder zurückgeschmissen...
Die anderen Größen waren wirklich gut!
Die Nordland ist ansich ein wirklich tolles Schiff, mit einer tollen Atmosphäre und netter Crew...
Aber wenn die Fänge das nächste Mal nicht besser werden, und vorallem die Driften, die wirklich zu lang waren, wenn kein Fisch da waren, dann steht die Nordland nicht mehr allzu weit oben in meiner Favorite-List!

Aber es war trotzdem ein wirklich sehr schöner Tag auf See mit genialem Wetter...
Achja und ich hab das erste mal Labskaus gegessen.. Es sah eklig aus, aber es war oberlecker!!!#6


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger (17. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Nordland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Strande (bei Kiel)
Wind: NW 2-3
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: morgens noch ganz ok, ab halb 11 fast gar keine!!!
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 11 und 16m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz rot, rot und orange
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot-gold-silber (sprotte 75gr, kieler blitz)
Montage:1 Jigg + Pilk (mit Haken) oder 2 Jiggs...
Wer: Philip, 13 andere und ich
Fänge: sehr verhalten, ich 6 und der Rest ungefähr genauso, Philip 14!
Sonstiges:
Ich stand an der Spitze und es hat nichts gebracht!
Wir waren auch nur 15 Mann.

Die Nordland ist ansich ein wirklich tolles Schiff, mit einer tollen Atmosphäre und netter Crew...
Aber wenn die Fänge das nächste Mal nicht besser werden, und vorallem die Driften, die wirklich zu lang waren, wenn kein Fisch da waren, dann steht die Nordland nicht mehr allzu weit oben in meiner Favorite-List!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:               17.09.05
Kutter / Boot:                    mein Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:    Meschendorf / Rerik / MV
Wind:                              1-3 Nord
Himmel:                            sonnig / klar
Drift:                               0,5 -1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe:              14-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe:                         --------
Pilkerfarbe:                       orange/gelb/silber -- blau/silber 
Montage:                         Pilker solo
Wer:                               ich
Fänge:                            reichlich Dorsche bis 80 cm
Sonstiges:                       Das war mal wieder ein super Tag auf der Ostsee,                                                                      teilweise bissen die Fische so doll das der Pilker gar nicht zum Grund kam.


----------



## der_Jig (19. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SW 2-3
Himmel: bedeckt mit ein wenig Sonne
Drift: erst gut, später so semi 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-15 m
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber
Montage: 1 Jigg + Pilk oder Solo
Wer: Seatrout, ca. 19 andere und ich
Fänge: bescheiden, sehr kleine Fische... Seatrout 13 und ich 9 zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Ein Tag der kleinen Fische und es war auch wirklich wenig Fisch da, der beißen wollte... Anzeige sah sehr vielversprechend aus...
Naja, ein schöner Tag auf See...


----------



## Fischbox (22. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.05 
Uhrzeit: 0630 -1530
Beisszeit: pausenlos
Kutter / Boot: Kuddel (mein Boot)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Staberhuk
Wind: SW/W 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt - später sonnig 
Drift: 0,5 -1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: knallrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber 
Montage: Pilker solo / Jig solo
Wer: Zausel, Hanhjr und ich
Fänge: 80-90 Dorsche bis 65 cm- kaum lütsche
Sonstiges: absolut geniales Fischen war das  #6. Die Krabben krochen den gefangenen Dorschen aus dem Maul heraus. Aufgrund der ansprechenden Größen konnten wir unser Mindestmaß auf knapp 50 cm schrauben (alles nach Auge "gemessen". Hatten noch Nordlicht mit seinem Zwergi getroffen. Der war auch mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Nordlicht (22. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.05 
Uhrzeit: 8.30 - 14.00 uhr
Beisszeit: pausenlos
Kutter / Boot: Zwergi (mein Boot)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Staberhuk
Wind: SW/W 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt - später sonnig 
Drift: 0,5 -1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-10 Meter
Montage: blauer, 13cm, 50 gr. Gummifisch
Wer: nur ichi
Fänge: 35stk zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: absolut geniales Fischen war das . Die Krabben krochen den gefangenen Dorschen aus dem Maul heraus. Aufgrund der ansprechenden Größen konnte ich mein Mindestmaß auf knapp 50 cm schrauben (alles nach Auge "gemessen". Hatten noch Fischbox mit seinem Kuddel getroffen. Der war auch mehr als zufrieden.

@ Fischbox
danke für den vorgegeben Text...brauchte ihn nur auf meine daten ändern  #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.09.05
Kutter / Boot: mein Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meschendorf / Rerik / MV
Wind: schwach umlaufend
Himmel: sonnig / klar
Drift: 0,5 -1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: --------
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber -- blau/silber
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: ich
Fänge: reichlich Dorsche bis 60 cm
Sonstiges: Dies mal waren die Dorsche nicht ganz so groß aber gebissenhaben die wie doll.


----------



## der_Jig (25. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Nordland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Strande
Wind: O 3
Himmel: morgens totaler nebel!!! danach sonne pur
Drift: morgens schwach, gegen mittag ganz gut
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14m
Jiggfarbe: rot!!!
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk
Wer: 11 andere, Ruben, Hauke und ich
Fänge: sehr bescheiden!!! aber gegen mittag eine schöne größe... ich 11(damit war ich bester!! auf dem kutter), Hauke 9 und Ruben 8...
Sonstiges: sind verspätet ausgelaufen wegen des starken nebels...
wetter war dann aber top, nur die fänge mal wieder nicht...
naja, bin nun auch müde!!!


----------



## dorschjoe (25. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.05
Kutter / Boot: mein Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sagasbank
Wind: S/1-3
Himmel: sonnig / klar
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-11 Meter
Montage: Gummifisch/Gulp
Wer: ich+freund
Fänge: 18 Dorsche 45-55,12 Butt+1Steinbutt 47cm
Sonstiges:Sehr viele Fische haben wir auf Gulp Wattwürmer gefangen.
__________________


----------



## Torskfisk (26. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kieler Förde
Wind: anfangs O 2-3, später OSO um 3
Himmel: bis zum Mittag Nebel dann Sonne 
Drift: morgens schwach, gegen Mittag ganz gut
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-14m
Jiggfarbe: rot/ rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz/ blau-silber
Montage: 2 Jig`s + Pilk(meistens ohne Drilling)
Wer: 30 Frauen und Männer
Fänge: Von 0 - 15 Stück war alles vertreten, nur die Größe ließ zu wünschen übrig. Erst gegen Mittag mit zunehmenden Wind kamen auch zumindest bei meiner Tochter und mir 3 schöne um die 65 cm. Insgesamt hatten wir beide 9 zum Mitnehmen.

Sonstiges: Es ist schon "lustig" anzusehen auf dem Radar, wenn plözlich kleine weiße Schatten sich zügig entfernen, wenn das Nebelhorn tönt. Ca. 3 Seemeilen vor der Küste waren es gleich mehrere offene Halbschalen die sich rausgetraut hatten.
Alles in Allem ein schöner Tag mit netten Leuten mit nicht ganz soviel Fisch.


----------



## sundangler (26. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Alexander
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Saßnitz / Rügener Rinne und noch ein paar Wracks angefahren
Wind: 1-2 von SO
Himmel: klar und sonnig 
Drift: ganz schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-26 Meter
Jiggfarbe: rot/ rot-schwarz/gelb
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz/ blau-silber/ gelb-orange
Montage: Pilker + 2 Jiggs
Wer: 12 Männer
Fänge:Gesamt auf dem Kutter ca 35

Sonstiges: Es ging so gut wie gar nichts.Ich habe einen 45er und 3 kleine Nemos die wieder zurück gingen.Meine Freunde hatten auch nur kleine die aber alle wieder zurück ins Wasser durften. 2 Angler von 12 haben je 10 gute Dorsche gefangen.Sie standen immer auf der Andriftseite.Auf der Abdriftseite ging gar nix.Komisch versteh ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.Auf dem Radar war reichlich Hering und Sprotten zu sehen.Das Highlight des Tages war ein 80er 6 kilo Dorsch.

MFG Sundangler


----------



## Talis (26. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.09.2005
Kutter: MS Langeland
Fanggebiet: vor Langeland
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: mäßig 
Wetter: ganz gut Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g braun/orange bzw. rot/gold (Solopilker)
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fang: Ich - 7 für die Kiste (2 davon über 70 cm), ca. 20 gingen wieder zurück. Vater - 2 für die Kiste 
Sonstiges: Ein ganz toller Tag auf See:m .

Anmerkung: Die Sirius wird immer langsamer, sie war auch vor Dänemark und zeitlich einiges vor uns zurück gefahren. Wir haben sie dann überholt. Als wir kurz vor Laboe waren, konnte man die Sirius gerade noch irgendwo am Horizont sehen. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann bekommen die Angler demnächst noch ein Paddel in die Hand.


----------



## mb243 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.2005
Kutter: MS Kehrheim II
Fanggebiet: Stoler Grund
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: so gut wie gar nicht
Wetter: ganz gut Sonnenschein
Drift: NULL bis gar nicht
Jiggfarbe: silber
Pilkerfarbe: 55g rot/schwarz bzw. orange (Solopilker)
Wer: ich und 5 Handball-Kollegen
Fang: Ich - 6 für die Kiste , ca. 5 gingen wieder zurück. Die anderen zusammen 8 Stück.

Anmerkung:
Wir haben uns überwiegend im Bereich Stoller Grund aufgehalten (meiner Meinung nach zu lange!!!). Der Kutter war proppevoll (fast zu voll!!!). Wir hatten eigentlich schon vor 4 Wochen "vorreserviert" und hatten uns schon auf das Heck gefreut, welches uns auch per Telefon (!) zugesagt worden ist! Als wir dann aber gegen 6 Uhr am Kutter ankamen, wurde uns erklärt, daß man unter Reservierung lediglich einen Platz irgendwo auf den Kutter "reserviert". Das ist sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich neu, allerdings wurde uns ausdrücklich das Heck "versprochen" !!!
Naja, wenn wir dann schonmal da waren, "durften" wir backboard ein paar Stellen besetzen. 
Ich finde es immer wieder unglaublich, daß man sich selbst bei null Drift in regelmäßigen Abständen, mit seinem 5 Meter entfernten Nachbarn vertüddeln kann!!???? #c 
Aber obwohl die Fängfe alles andere als berauschend waren, war es mal wiedre schon auf der See zu sein !


----------



## Nordlicht (26. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.09.05 
Uhrzeit: 14.00 - 18.00 uhr
Kutter / Boot: Zwergi (mein Boot)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarn-Sund
Wind: S 3
Himmel: bedeckt, regen, später sonnig 
Drift: 0,5 -1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-10 Meter
Montage: grüner und blauer gummifisch, jigkopf mit twister in rot
Fänge: 7 dorsche 50 - 65 cm


----------



## Fish&Chips (30. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.05
 Kutter / Boot: Hai IV
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fahrrinne
 Wind: 1-2 von SO
 Himmel: klar und sonnig 
 Drift: ganz schwach
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 17 Meter
 Jiggfarbe: japanrot / rot-schwarz / grün-glitter
 Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz/ orange-silber/ gelb-orange
 Montage: Pilker + 2 Jiggs
 Wer: ca. 20 Männer
 Fänge:Alle haben Fisch relativ gut gefangen. Ich 13 Ü40 + 5 Nemos

Sonstiges: Auffällig war, das die Angler die ein Stück Wattwurm am Beifängerhaken hatten einen Tick besser gefangen hatten. Ansonsten war die Jigfarbe nicht ganz so entscheident, sondern das richtige aktive Feeling


----------



## Fish&Chips (30. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.05
 Kutter / Boot: Seeteufel
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fahrrinne
 Wind: 1-2 von S bis SW
 Himmel: klar und sonnig 
 Drift: ganz schwach
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 17 Meter
 Jiggfarbe: japanrot / rot-schwarz /
 Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz/ orange-silber/ gelb-orange
 Montage: Pilker + 2 Jiggs
 Wer: ca. 30-40 Angler
 Fänge:Alle haben Fisch gefangen. Ich 15 Ü40 + 20 Nemos :q

Sonstiges: Auffällig war, das die Angler die ein Stück Wattwurm am Beifängerhaken hatten einen Tick besser gefangen hatten. Ansonsten war die Jigfarbe nicht ganz so entscheident, sondern das richtige aktive Feeling.#6
Solopilken war durch die schwache Drift offentsichtlich nicht sehr erfolgreich...fast nur Dorsche auf den Beifängern.:c
__________________


----------



## Fish&Chips (30. September 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.05
 Kutter / Boot: Seeteufel
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fahrrinne
 Wind: 1-2 von S bis SO
 Himmel: Nebelig später heiter
Drift: Drift? Gegen Null!
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 17 Meter
 Jiggfarbe: japanrot / gelb
 Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz/ orange-gelb-silber/ gelb
 Montage: Solopilker und Pilker mit 2 Jiggs
 Wer: ca. 20 Männer
 Fänge:Alle haben Fisch gefangen. Ich 13 Ü40 + 13 Nemos|wavey:

Sonstiges: Ohne Drift eigentlich nicht viel zu machen. Dazu kam der Nebel. Auffällige Beifänger- und Pilkerfarben wurden beim Nebel benötigt. Später (ohne Nebel) liefen wieder die üblichen Farben. Da aber keine Drift vorherrschte, mußte sehr aktiv nach den Fischen gesucht werden. Solopilker lief dann besser.;+


----------



## M.P. (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.10.05

Kutter / Boot: MS Potsdam

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz

Wind: 2-4 Bft

Himmel: bewölkt mit vielen sonnigen Abschnitten

Drift: mäßig

Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-26m

Jiggfarbe: Rot/Rot-Schwarz

Pilkerfarbe: ich Eisele Rot/Schwarz, ansonsten sämtliche Farben und Größen 

Montage: Pilker 75g+ Beifänger, Viele haben auch nur mit Pilker geangelt 

Wer: 15 Kumpels und ich

Fänge:ich 10, Bester 19,Gesamt 162 Dorsche, davon der größte Teil Fische nicht unter 2kg, einige Exemplare waren 5-7kg schwer und der schwerste gefangene Dorsch an Bord wog 14kg 


Sonstiges: Es war wieder ein sehr schöner Tag auf der MS Potsdam. Sauberkeit und Service an Bord 1a.  #6  
Gruß M.P.


----------



## mot67 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.10.05
Kutter / Boot: Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen/fahrrinne/rückweg
Wind: 2-3 Ost
Himmel: klar und sonnig, morgens noch nebel
Drift: recht schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 10-17 Meter
Jiggfarbe: japanrot / rot-schwarz / schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz/ orange-silber/ gelb-orange
Montage: Pilker + 2 Jiggs/ pilker +1 jig/ pilker solo
Wer: ca. 30 Angler
Fänge: fast alle hatten fisch, bis 10 stück pro nase, im schnitt aber wohl unter 5 pro nase, auf dem ganzen schiff nur 3-4 ü50cm.
ich selbst in den ersten 2 driften 6 unter ~40 released, danach erstmal nix mehr. 
nach der mittagspause noch einen 45er und immerhin einen 60er auf rotschwarzen pilker 60gr. solo gefischt.
auf den anderen booten anscheinend ähnlich oder sogar noch weniger.
auffällig war, dass nach dem mittag dichter unter land deutlich besser und grösser gefangen wurde.

alles in allem ein schöner tag auf dem wasser, der aber etwas mehr bzw. grössere fische hätte bringen können


----------



## kiepenangler (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.10.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen anfangs howachter bucht später nähe fahrwasser
Wind: 2-3 Ost
Himmel: klar und sonnig, morgens noch nebel
Drift: anfang wenig später etwas mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-12m
Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz
Montage: pilker ohne drilling + 2 jigs oder und pilker+1 jig
Wer: ca. 20 Angler
Fänge: hatte selber 5 zum mitnehmen( 2 40cm und 3 um 50cm). am anfang waren wir bei 9 metern, doch dort kamen nur 3 fische aufm ganzen schiff. nach so 5 driften is jens dann nochmal so ne halbe stunde richtung norden/ fahrrinne gefahren auf 12 meter. da ging es dann einigermaßen. fisch hatte fast jeder, ausser sone komischen opas mit norge pilkern, die an der seite standen. bester hatte wohl knapp über 10 schätze ich, kann auch mehr gewesen sein. hatten sehr wenige untermaßige#6 fische standen weit verstreut. man musste weit werfen um an fisch zu kommen. aber die fischgröße war recht ordentlich, die meisten fische hatten zwischen 50 und 60cm:m und standen gut im futter. aber waren auch keine wirklich großen dabei!größter so 65cm. sehr schöne angelei jetzt im herbst: fische sind kampfstark und haben gute größen!


----------



## skipandi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:   05.10.05

Kutter / Boot:  RUDI

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: BTC Grobo / Fehmarnsund


Wind: ONO 3 - 4

Himmel: Sonne

Drift:1,4 - 2,5 kn 

Angel / Fangtiefe:7 - 11 m

Jiggfarbe: Fluo , Schwarz , Rot , Grün

Pilkerfarbe: Keine

Montage: 3 Twister mit Blei

Wer: Mein Vater , mein Sohn und ich

Fänge: 16 Dorsche von 38 cm bis 52 cm

Sonstiges  Wir waren nicht alleine.Mit uns waren knapp 20 Boote vom Schlauchi bis zum Mietkutter von Baltic Kölln im Sund am Angeln.Von der Sundbrücke bis zur "Grünen 3 " richtung Heiligenhafen.Immer wieder die gleiche Drift.|wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.9.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Bärbel II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind:1-2 Ententeich aus west
Himmel:klar
Drift:0,0 - 0,1
Angel / Fangtiefe:5 - 15 m
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz mit Rotem Schwanz
Pilkerfarbe: Silber Rot (Flipper) , Rot gelb silber
Montage: Pilker solo , gejiggt , pilker mit einem Jig
Wer: Ich und 30 andere
Fänge:3 maßige ,4 Nemos ,  viele Vorsichtig gebissen und wieder verloren
Sonstiges:So gut wie keine Drift , hatte mit den 3 maßigen noch am meisten


----------



## Carptigers (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.9.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Bärbel II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind:4 - 5 aus SO
Himmel: Stark bewölkt , regnerisch
Drift:0,5 - 1
Angel / Fangtiefe:5 - 15 m
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz mit Rotem Schwanz
Pilkerfarbe:Rot gelb silber
Montage: Pilker solo , gejiggt , pilker mit einem Jig
Wer: Ich und 35 andere
Fänge:9 maßige , viele Vorsichtig gebissen und wieder verloren
Sonstiges:Besser als der erste tag, drift war ok , auf der Antje D. hatten sie noch mehr Fische


----------



## Carptigers (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.10.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Bärbel II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind:2 - 3 aus SO
Himmel: sonnig
Drift:0, 3 - 0,6
Angel / Fangtiefe:8 - 18 m
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz mit Rotem Schwanz
Pilkerfarbe:Rot gelb silber
Montage: Pilker solo , gejiggt , pilker mit einem Jig
Wer: Ich und 40 andere
Fänge:11 maßige , 2 Wittlinge 1 Nemo
Sonstiges:auf der Antje D. hatten sie an Bord ca 200 Dorsche plus noch mal ca 100 Wittlinge


----------



## Die Gummitanke (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.10.2005
Kutter: MS Blauort / Laboe / Vollcharter mit 40 Mann von der Gummitanke
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 1 - 2 aus NNW
Himmel: Kaiserwetter, konnten sogar in T-Shirt fischen
Drift: 0,2 - 1
Angeltiefe: 10 - 14 m
Kein Pilker, kein Jig
Montage: Dorschbombe: 40 und 55 Gramm, "Crap Orange"  und Gummfisch, 10 cm, als Beifänger: Kopyto 7,5 cm
Fänge: Ich, ca. 12 Dorsche: 1 xd 48, 1 x 55, 1 x 57, 1 x 62, 1 x 64 und 1 x 75 cm.
Sonstige: Auf Gummifisch kaum "Zwerge", meist maßige und große Dorsche, wird weiter getestet.





Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## mot67 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.10.2005
Boot: kleinboot, 6ps
Heimathafen: neustadt
angelstelle: richtung pelzerhaken, 20m linie 
Wind: 3-4 ost
Himmel: keine wolke
Drift: stärker
Angeltiefe: 17-20 m
Pilker, 85gr, orange-gelb
Montage: pilker solo
Fänge: 2 angler, ca. 35 Dorsche, davon 10 released, 4 60er, 2 50er, der rest zwischen 40-45. 3 wittlinge, 1 horni, 1 möwe


----------



## Talis (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 8.10.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Fanggebiet: Stoller Grund/nördlich des leuchtturms
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: mäßig 
Wetter: gut Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g braun/orange bzw. rot/gold (Solopilker)
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fang: Ich - 3 für die Kiste ca. 40 gingen wieder zurück. Vater - 5 für die Kiste (größter 80cm)
Sonstiges: Ein ganz toller Tag auf See:m .

Anmerkung: War ein Tag der kleinen Fische, aber wie so immer stört dies kaum jemanden. Da wird alles mitgenommen was Flossen hat.


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.10.05 
Uhrzeit: 08.00 - 13.00 uhr
Kutter / Boot: Zwergi (mein Boot)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarn-Sund
Wind: SO 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt, später sonnig 
Drift: 0,5 -1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-10 Meter
Montage: grüner und blauer gummifisch, jigkopf mit twister in rot
Fänge: 8 dorsche 40 - 60 cm


----------



## Unhold (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 3.10.05
Kutter : Antje D
Heimathafen : Maasholm
Wetter: Sonnenschein 
Drift: Schwach
Montage: Pilker 70 Gr. und  1 Jig rot
Fang : 4 Dorsche ( 2 Untermassig ) und 6 Wittlinge 
Die Angler auf dem Heck hatten im Schnitt 25 Fische .


----------



## Unhold (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 6.10.05
Kutter : Antje D
Heimathafen : Maasholm
Wetter: Sonnenschein 
Drift: Schwach
Montage: Pilker 70 Gr. rot-schwarz und 2 Jiggs 1X rot 1X Schwarz
Fang : 6 Dorsche ( 1 Untermassig ) und 8 Wittlinge.
Auf dem Heck wurde wieder am besten gefangen , aber auch
mein Nachbar , ´´Janosch´´ war wieder mit gut 20 Fischen 
dabei .
An beiden Tagen war das Schiff voll bis auf den letzten Platz .
Donnerstag waren schon um 7.00 Uhr alle Plätze belegt , so das
schon 15 min eher losging .
Nächste Woche sind die Ferien vorbei und es wird bestimmt 
ruhiger werden , aber verlassen würde ich mich nicht darauf . 
Besser ist da wohl , sich im Vorfeld tel . anzumelden .


----------



## Michael J. (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.10.2005
Kutter: MS Monika
Fanggebiet:Fahrrinne
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: SO#q ;anfangs 3-4 später 5-6
Wetter: morgens leichter Nebel,später Sonnenschein pur
Drift: anfangs leicht,später recht stark!
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz-Rot!
Pilkerfarbe: 60-85gr Schwarz-Rot
Fangtiefe: 6-18m
Wer: Ich und ca.20 andere
Fang: ich hatte NUR! 4 dicke Dorsche(zwischen 50 und 65 cm) und hatte wohl mit die meisten Dorsche auf dem Schiff,viele gingen als Schneider vom Schiff
Sonstiges:-hatte gehört,dass vorher schon sehr schlecht gefangen worden ist,weil der Wind aus SO kam:v 
-Dorsche waren auf dem Echo zu sehen,allerdings haben sie nicht,oder nur ganz vorsichtig gebissen
-wenn Dorsche gefangen worden sind,dann auf Beifänger
-alle Kutter waren erst mächtig am suchen

Es war aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf See!|wavey:


----------



## der_Jig (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.10.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel: blau und sonne pur
Drift: teilweise schon zu stark, sehr viel strömung
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk oder solo
Wer: Ruben + 4 Freunde und ca. 35 andere
Fänge: sehr schlecht, ich 11 stück aber nur 3 davon zum mitnehmen,bester 8
Sonstiges: Eine ansich wirklich schöne Ausfahrt mit nur leider sehr wenig Fisch!!!
Tolles Wetter... und verdammte sch**** meine neue Rute ist durchgebrochen, beim ganz normales Pilken mit einem 75gr Pilk... Wurfgewicht 50-150gr... ********!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.10.05
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Schaluppi
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel: blau und sonne pur
Drift: mittelmäßig (Kleinboot)
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-28m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb
Montage: 2Jigg + Pilk oder solo
Wer: icke und ein Kupel
Fänge: glatte Nullnummer
Sonstiges: Fische waren da... aber fressen wollten die Hunde nicht. Alles versucht alle gemacht keine Chance... aber dafür einen schönen Spätsommertag auf See verbracht :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.10.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel: blau und sonne pur
Drift: perfekt....
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14m
Jiggfarbe: wenn, dann rot
Pilkerfarbe: alles durchprobiert
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk oder solo
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 16 gute Dorsche in der Kiste
Sonstiges: Hat Spass gebracht, die Größe ging so, hätte etwas größer sien können. Es kamen aber auch gute Dorsche ü80 raus.
Waren übrigends richtig weit im Schießgebiet, teilweise vor Weissenhaus.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.10.2005 (10.00 bis 15:30 Uhr)
Boot: Kleinboot "Schnappi"
Fanggebiet:Neustadt/Pelzerhaken
Wind: SO#q ; 3-4
Wetter: morgens leichter Nebel,später Sonnenschein pur
Drift: teilweise recht stark!
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: 60-85gr Schwarz-Rot, gelb-rot, blau, grün ...
Fangtiefe: 6-20m
Wer: Ich 
Fang: Glatte Nullnummer! :cEine "faule Angel" und 1x aktiv gefischt.  Alle Tiefen und Farben probiert. Echolot zeigte durchaus Fisch.

Sonstiges: Das war in diesem Sommer das 3. Mal das ich leer ausgegangen bin, davon 2x im August im Seegebiet Kiel). Ich glaube jetzt auch daran, "weht der Wind aus Ost oder Nord, bleib vom Wasser fort " |evil:


----------



## Talis (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.10.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Fanggebiet: nördlich des Leuchtturms bis Dänemark
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: leicht 
Wetter: gut Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: 70g braun/orange bzw. rot/gold (Solopilker)
Wer: ich
Fang: 1 für die Kiste 12 gingen wieder zurück. 
Sonstiges: Klaus hat wie immer mehr als bemüht, aber erzwingen kann man leider nichts. Abfahrt: 6:55 Uhr Ankunft: 17:20 Uhr (so lange bleibt keiner draußen).

Anmerkung: Stand ganz vorne in der Spitze und hab geworfen wie ein "Weltmeister" - hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## kiepenangler (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.10.2005
Kutter: MS Tanja
Fanggebiet: Fehmarnbelt
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: no 3-4
Wetter: sonnig
Drift: anfangs etwas stärker, später schwächer
Montage: pilk + 1jig
Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot 90g
Fang:seeehhr viele kleine, hatte dann 4 zum mitnehmen so 38-40cm einer 50cm:c insgesammt bei 50 leuten vielleicht so 5 vernünftige fürs gaff!

Sonstiges: war ein tag der kleinen fische, soviele lüdde hatte ich noch nie! meiner meinug nach waren wir noch zu tief!! vorletzten mittwoch auf der monika im flachen, hatten wir so gut wie gar keine kleinen, da hatten die meisten fische ü 50. Alle kutter waren ausgebucht und auf keinem weniger als 50 leute drauf. aber mit der tanja bin ich voll zufrieden#6 ! crew is sehr nett und hilfsbereit!! die haben auch bei tüddeleien und so geholfen! der kutter is auch top sauber und gepflegt! auch mit 50 leuten hatte man noch so einigermaßen platz. habe in der letzten drift mal aus spass nen weiß-blauen kopyto mit 60g kopf rangemacht. dachte der fängt eh nix kurbel mal hoch und zack n dorsch hing:q war dann der 50ziger. ein biss hatte ich daruaf dann noch aber der is aussgestiegen


----------



## Gast 1 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



			
				Talis schrieb:
			
		

> (so lange bleibt keiner draußen).
> 
> Anmerkung: Stand ganz vorne in der Spitze und hab geworfen wie ein "Weltmeister" - hat aber nichts gebracht.


 
Doch, die Laboer, die Heikendorfer und ich mit der Dana, (am Samstag bis nach 1900 Uhr) haben die Fahrten verlängert.

Da kaum Fisch beissen wollte.


----------



## Makreli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.9.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Ostsee
Wind:2-3bf
Himmel:Bedekt
Drift:Fast gar nicht nach her sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:15m Starke Pilker Rute
Jiggfarbe:SchwarzerSchwanz RoterKörper GelberBleikopf (20g)
Pilkerfarbe:SchwarzSilber
Montageilker+Jig+Tinti
Wer:Ich
Fänge:33Leute 40Fische ich 4Dorsche

4Hornhecht
1Makrele
Der rest dorsch


----------



## Talis (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.10.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Fanggebiet: südwestlich des Leuchtturms
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: um 7 (was für ein Sch.......)
Drift: recht stark
Jiggfarbe: keine, manchmal einen als Nachläufer hinter dem Pilker
Pilkerfarbe: 90g braun/orange bzw. rot/gold 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fang: Vater: 2 für die Kiste 9 gingen wieder zurück. Ich: 2 für die Kiste (und Punkt) 
Sonstiges: Es war ein Angeltag zum abgewöhnen - ein gefühlvolles Pilken war nicht möglich. Man war nur damit beschäftigt, den Bogen, den die Schnur beim Werfen gebildet hat aufzuholen. Der Wind ging mir voll auf die Nerven (ich meine damit nicht die Drift oder die Schaukelei). Klaus hat wie immer sein bestes gegeben - aber momentan läuft nichts.

Anmerkung: Wir haben unsere 4 filetierten Dorsche 2 Anglern aus dem süddeutschen Raum geschenkt. Die hatten leider nichts gefangen und waren nur für diesen Trip in den Norden gereist. Ich hoffe, den beiden haben die Filets geschmeckt.


----------



## Makreli (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.10.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Ostsee
Wind:7-9
Himmel:Bedekt
Drift:Zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:10m Starke Pilker Rute
Jiggfarbe:Japan Rote glber Kopf(70g)
Pilkerfarbe:GrünRot
Montageilker-Jig-Tinti
Wer:Ich
Fänge:4 Fische davon 2Hornhechte

Ich habe nichts gefangen#c #c #c :c :c :v :v :v


----------



## thobi (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag:23.10.05
kutter:karoline
wo:heiligenhafen
wind:ca.5
wetter:tlw.regen/wolken
drift:ging
köder:alles gegeben.
farben:alle farben getestet
wer:44man
fang:fragt lieber nich.glaube 30 fische an deck
ich 3. #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d :v
besonderheit:ein verletzter.drilling durch mütze in kopp.


----------



## Zanderstipper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *26.10.05
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Laboe, ca. Höhe Kieler Leuchtturm
*Wind:* 7-8 bft aus West (!!!)
*Himmel:* Regen bis Sonne, alles dabei. Im Tagesverlauf besser werdend.
*Drift:* perfekt! Der Wind hat nur sehr in der Schnur gestört.
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *Flach! Sind wegen dem Wind nur dicht unter Land geblieben (zwischen Land und Kieler Leuchturm)
*Jiggfarbe: *es ging NUR schwarz-rot!
*Pilkerfarbe: *grün-orange
*Montage: *die meiste Zeit 1-Jig-Montage
*Wer: *N Freund und ich und noch knapp 30 andere
*Fänge:* Freund: 6 ich: 6 Insgesamt aufm Boot 20-30 Dorsche, VIELE Nichtfänger, waren aber auch viele Neulinge dabei, für die die Bedingungen nicht einfach waren. Hoch waren unsere 6.
*Größen:* Seit ewig meine erste Ausfahrt ohne Nemos!  Also, ich hab 2 gesehen, aber selber keinen gehabt. Alle Fische über 40, mein größter (und, soweit ich weiß, auch schiffsgrößter) hatte 66 cm.
*Sonstiges:* 
 - Hatten auf der Langeland gebucht, aber da kamen nur 8 Leute, wegen des Wetters, haben dann alle auf die Blauort gewechselt.
 - Einige Heringe wurden gefangen und eine schöne Kliesche gerissen.
 - Ab Mittag wurde es etwas besser mit den Bissen, vorher war's sehr mau!


----------



## oppa 23 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.10.05 
Kutter / Boot:MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind:6 - 7 
Himmel:Bedeckt ab und zu kam mal die Sonne raus
Drift: Genau richtig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 7 und 10m
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz mit Rot und Schwarz mit grün
Pilkerfarbe:Orang Gelb nur als gewicht zum Jiggen
Montage:2 jiggs 
Wer:Ich und 20 andere kranke zum Angeln bei diesem Wetter
Fänge:30 Dorsche 22 zum mitnehmen zwischen 40cm und 65cm
Sonstiges:Scheis wetter zum Angeln aber dafür Dorsch in Massen


----------



## oppa 23 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:27.10.05
Kutter / Boot:Ms Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind:2 -3
Himmel:Erst bedeckt dann Sonne
Drift:einbischen wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe:schätze mal so Zwischen 10 und 20 m
Jiggfarbe:Alles Probiert
Pilkerfarbe:Orang gelb Kieler Blitz
Montageilk mit einen Jigg
Wer:Ich und zirca 25 andere
Fänge:10 Dorsche und 4 zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges:Kaum Fisch aufen ganzen Schiff aber der Käpten hat sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt um den Dorsch zu finden!!! Waren das letzte Schiff was rein gekommen ist!


----------



## mot67 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.10.05
Angelzeit: 9:00-13:00
Kutter / Boot: mietboot, 6ps
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: neustadt/hs
Wind: 3-5 aus so
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: recht stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:  4 - 20 m, alles probiert
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: orang-gelb, blau-silber, 75-90gr
Montageilk mit jig, pilker solo, heringspaternoster+pilker
Wer: zu 2.
Fänge: 5 heringe, 1 wittling und meine erste ostseemakrele, schwimmt allerdings wieder, hatte gute 15cm 
der kollege ging leider komplett leer aus, hat seit einiger zeit eine art "tennisarm" für angler und konnte nicht mehr weitermachen.
im hafen sah noch alles wunderbar aus, draussen dann doch recht buckelige see, 5l gischt mussten wir  nach jedem versetzen aus dem boot schöpfen. von dorschen leider überhaupt keine spur, heringe wären bei gezielter beangelung bestimmt mehr drin gewesen. auf den anderen 3 booten, die mit draussen waren wurde bis mittags genauso schlecht gefangen. 
2 mann, die wohl vorwiegend am schleppen waren, hatten immerhin 3 dorsche.


----------



## Unhold (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

ln aber dafür Dorsch in Massen[/quote]

Hi OPPA ,
wenn ich dich recht verstanden habe , habt ich mit 21 Anglern
und 30 Dorschen reichlich gefangen ! ( lol )
Gruß aus Krefeld


----------



## oppa 23 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Nein unhold ich hatte 30 dorsche was sonst noch raus kamm schwer zu schätzen


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.10.05
 Kutter / Boot:Ms Bärbel 2
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Maasholm / stoller grund,Gabelsflach
 Wind: 4-5 abnehmend
 Himmel:Erst bedeckt dann Sonne
 Drift: mittel bis stark
 Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-8m
 Jiggfarbe: -
 Pilkerfarberange-gelb, grün-rot,schwarz-rot,grün-silber
 Montageilk 
 Wer:Ich,Eisi,Mein Vater, Derber-Darm und zirca 40 andere
 Fänge:ich 4 zwischen 40-50cm,Mein Vater 8 zwischen 40-50cm,Derber-Darm 5 von 40-50cm,Eisi = Schneider |bla:
 Sonstiges:Wenig Fisch aufen ganzen Schiff... viele leute aufm schiff ohne fisch , wenn nur ganz vereinzelt fisch...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:30.10.05
  Kutter / Boot:Ms Bärbel 2
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Maasholm /  vor Aero
  Wind: so 2-3 
  Himmel: Sonne
  Drift: mittel
  Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15m
  Jiggfarbe: -
  Pilkerfarberange-gelb, grün-rot,schwarz-rot,grün-silber
  Montageilk 
  Wer:Ich,Eisi,Mein Vater, Derber-Darm und zirca 25andere
Fänge:ich 1von 3kg,2von ca2,5kg und 12 von 40,50---mein vater ca 10 zwischen 40-50cm,Derber-Darm 1von 3kg, 2von 40-50cm,Eisi 1von 3kg,2 von 2,5kg und ca 15-20 von 40-50 cm


----------



## welsfaenger (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.10.05 
Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot Kuddel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Burg auf Fehmarn, Sagasbank
Wind:4-5, am abend abnehmend 
Himmel:Meist Sonnig
Drift: ziemlich stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 9 und 13m
Jiggfarbe:Orange, Japan-Rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot-schwarz-silber / orange-silber-blauer Glitter
Montage:Solo-Pilker (45-65 gr) / Solo-GuFi bzw. Twister (40-60 gr.)
Wer:Kurt, Mein Bruder und ich
Fänge:insgesamt ca. 70 Dorsche zw. 40-75 cm, nur 4-5 untermassige
Sonstigeseutlich mehr Wind als angekündigt (3-4). Fisch war zwar da, bissen aber seeeeeehr vorsichtig. Insgesamt ziemlich schwieriges Angeln. Von den 70 Dorschen gingen mind. 45 auf Solo-Pilker und zwar ausschließlich in der Andrift Seite. Wir hatten noch zwei "tote" Ruten mit Gummi in der Abdrift liegen, da biss aber so gut wie überhaupt nichts drauf. Kurt hatte am Donnerstag alleine in der selben Ecke ca. 50 Dorsche, wovon der Größte 14 Kilo hatte.


----------



## duc900desmo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *27.10.05
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar
*Wind:* 2-3 bft 
*Himmel:* Nebel und dann Sonne
*Drift:* mittel.
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe: *schwarz,schwarz-rot!
*Pilkerfarbe: *rot-schwarz, orange-silber, grün-gelb-rot
*Montage: *die meiste Zeit Pilker solo 55 - 100 g
*Wer: *Jens und ich und noch knapp 30 andere
*Fänge:* Jens 11(0 Nemos), Ich 8(0 Nemos). Fast jeder hat seinen Fisch gefangen. Habe keinen Schneider gesehen
*Größen:* 40-70cm
*Sonstiges:* 
Tolles Schiff, Toller Kapitän, leider zu wenig Filietierplätze. Insgesamt ein völlig gelungener Tag der bestimmt bald einmal wiederholt wird.


----------



## guifri (2. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30. und 31.10.2005

Kutter: MS Simone
Fanggebiet: irgendwo vor aero (30.) und irgendwo richtung kieler leuchtturm (31.)
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: 3-4 
Wetter: gut Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Jiggfarbe: /
Pilkerfarbe: 60g braun/orange 
Wer: ich
Fang: 1. Tag ca. 20 maßige und einige untermaßige 

        2. Tag 8 gerade Maßige und ein Butt

Sonstiges:  Am Sonntag ist Claus gefahren und nach den schlechten Fängen der Vortage Richtung Dänemark, langer Anfahrtsweg hat sich aber voll gelohnt. Mit einem 75er-Dorsch hatte ich den Längsten  

Am Montag ist Siggi gefahren und nicht so weit raus...Anzeige war wohl genug da, aber beißen wollten sie nicht wirklich...Mit 8 Dorschen war ich hoch an Bord, etliche Nixfänger an Bord gewesen.

Insgesamt hatte ich einen Heidenspaß an Bord, da auch noch drei Kölner an Bord waren :m |supergri  Die Jungs waren sehr unterhaltsam 

Also, denen, die bei der Boardie-Kuttertour nächstes Wochenende mitfahren, wünsche ich viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.

Grüßt mir den Claus vom Langen aus Düsseldorf! Ihr könnt meinen Krimsekt haben, den ich am Sonntag an Bord vergessen habe:m


----------



## Talis (2. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.10.2005
Kutter: MS Simone
Fanggebiet: südwestlich des Leuchtturms
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: 3 bis 4 zum Nachmittag stark abnehmend
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: keine, manchmal einen als Nachläufer hinter dem Pilker
Pilkerfarbe: 70g braun/orange bzw. rot/gold 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fang: Vater: 0 für die Kiste 2 gingen wieder zurück. Ich: 1 für die Kiste 5 gingen zurück + 2 Hernige


----------



## hd-treiber (2. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *31.10.2005
*Kutter / Boot: *Leihboot von Knurri
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Külungsborn-Rerik
*Wind:* ca 4 bft ablandig, tagsüber nachlassend
*Himmel:* feinster Sonnenschein
*Drift:* mittel.
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 9 und 17 m
*Jiggfarbe: *nur Japanrot!
*Pilkerfarbe: *rot-schwarz, blau-silber, grün-gelb-rot
*Montage: *Beifängermontage Pilker mit japanrotem Gummi, Nachläufermontage mit Wattwurm, Lockperlen und Buttloffel
*Wer: *Meinereiner und ein Kumpel
*Fänge:* Ich 9 Dorsche, ca 26 Klieschen, Kumpel 6 Dorsche, 20 Klieschen
*Größen:* Dorsche 40-70cm, Klieschen 20-30cm
*Sonstiges:* 
Angeltag wie man ihn sich wünscht, Dorsch hätte etwas besser gehen können, aber so wie Plattfisch auf Nachläufer geknallt ist, das habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Teils so gierig, hatte eine Dublette übereinander, d.h. der Haken guckte der einen Platte seitlich aus dem Maul, die nächste fegt darauf, sah als wenn sie beim vö... wären|supergri |supergri (leider keinen Knipser mitgehabt)


----------



## gerwinator (5. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.11.05
Kutter / Boot: Karin 4 (Neustadt Leihboot) 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Pelzerhaken
Wind: 4 bis 5 bft 
Himmel: bedeckt, dann wechselhaft
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 5 und 10 m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: ham gewürmelt und geschleppt
Montage: die meiste Zeit nachläufer mit wattis
Wer: mir und fishing-willi
Fänge: ich 5 dorsche zwischen 45 und 55, willi 5 dorsche zwischen 40 und 55 und dazu noch 3 platten zwischen 27 und 35
Sonstiges: 
hät mir ma wieder in mein popöchen beißen können als wir in hafen gefahrn sind, und das letzte boot vom verleiher augenblick nach uns kam. da saßn drei osteuropäische mitbürger mit sperrlichen deutschkenntnissen drin. gesehen hab ich das jeder von den ca 20 bis 30 dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm hatte und einer sagte immer die zahl 18 im zusammenhang nach unserer frage nach der tiefe. vlt hättn wa auch mal tiefer probiern sollen....aber die andern drei boote hatten janüscht(nach angaben des betreibers)! #c 
außerdem neuer spritrekord bei uns!!! 9 euro hatten wa noch nie 
und kleinboot bei 5 bft -> besser als Achterbahn... und wenn dann zwischendurch der motor nich anspringt... mehr andrenalinschübe als in nem adventurpark  #6 #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 5.11
Wo: Laboe
Womit: MS Sirius
Wer: ich + 24 Angelkollegen+ca 15 weitere Angler
Wind: Morgens 5 Mittags 6 aus Süden
Wie: nur gejigt
Fänge: unsere 25ger Gruppe binsgesammt 21 Fische-die andere Gruppe 3!!!
Ich hatte 3,aber alles keine "Riesen"(42-51cm)

Fazit: Andreas hat alles gegeben,aber es sollte nicht sein.Mittags waren extrem schlechte Angelbedingungen.Im Hafen sprach ich noch mit einem Angler,der mit der "Blauort" draussen war,und er sagte,das sie auch net mehr hätten.


----------



## schwabe (6. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:  Gestern und Vorgestern
Wo:     Sasnitz
Kutter: MS Rügenland 
Wind:   5 Süd/West
Womit: Pilker ohne Beifänger in Schwarz/Rot 80-100 Gramm
Fische: erster Tag 8 davon einer mit 12 Pfund 
zweiter Tag 13 und ein paar untermaßige

Es wurde wie immer auf der Rügenland gut gefangen, und jeder 
hatte ein paar Dorsche.
Leider wurden auch sehr viel untermaßige gefangen.


----------



## duc900desmo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *05.11.05
*Kutter / Boot: *MB Wismar
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar
*Wind:* 5-6 bft 
*Himmel:* bewölkt, ab Mittag Sonnenschein
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *erst flach 6-8 m dann auch bis 18m
*Jiggfarbe: *schwarz,schwarz-rot! Heringspaternoster
*Pilkerfarbe: *einmal durch die Pilkerkiste
*Montage: *die meiste Zeit Pilker solo 55 - 100 g
*Wer: *Jens und ich und noch 7 andere
*Fänge:* Jens 2 und 2 heringe, Ich 1 Hering|gr: ansonsten 1 Dorsch und ein paar Heringe
*Größen:* knapp über 50 cm
*Sonstiges:* 
Der Kapitän hat wirklich alles gegeben aber keine Anzeige. Lediglich kleinere Herinsschwärme


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (7. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 05.11.05
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Forelle
*Heimathafen/ Seegebiet:* Heikendorf, Kieler Bucht
*Wind:* 6 bft
*Himmel:* heiter bis wolkig
*Drift:* stark
*Angel/ Fangtiefe:* 10-12m, später bis ca. 20m
*Jiggfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau-silber, orange-silber
*Montage:* Pilker + 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* Vaddern, mein Bruder und ich
*Fänge:* Vaddern 4 Dorsche 1 Wittling, mein Bruder 9 Dorsche, ich 9 Dorsche 1 Wittling
Größe: alle zwischen 40 und 50cm
Sonstiges: Der Seegang hat das Angeln ungemein erschwert, man musste sich mehr auf das festhalten als auf das Angeln konzentrieren. 14 der 22 Dorsche haben wir bei den ersten beiden Stops gefangen, danach nur noch zufallsfänge


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.11.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: ca 4-5 bft ablandig
Himmel: erst bewölkt dann nachmittags Sonnenschein
Drift: mittel.
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 8 und 18 m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot und Schwarz!
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz, blau-silber, grün-gelb-rot
Montage: Jiggerrmontage mit japanrotem und schwarzem Gummi oder Solopilker
Wer: Meinereiner und die anderen 30 Mann von der AB Kudder-Tour 2005
Fänge: Ich 5 Dorsche davon einer Nemo 3 47iger und 1 65iger und 4 Heringe
Größen: die anderen Dorsche 40-78cm
Sonstiges: Der Kapitän hatte erst große Schwierigkeiten, uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Die ersten Anläufe waren nur Zufälle. Mittags hatte er dann einen Schwarm, wo einige gute bis ü70 kamen. Ansonsten war der Schnitt eher bei 50 cm. Es wird halt überall im Moment schlecht gefangen. Es lag also nicht unbedingt am Kapitän. Boot war auf jeden Fall ok!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:07.11.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe/Kiel
Wind:Ne glatte 5 aus Süd West
Himmel:Bedeckt/Regen
Drift: OK, dem Wind entsprechend
Angel / Fangtiefe: geschätzte 8-12m
Jiggfarbe: Alle gedeckten Farben in Braun/Grünlicher Richtung
Pilkerfarbe: Blau/ Silber und Rot/Grün
Montage: zuerst gejiggt nachher nur noch Pilker Pur
Wer:meinereiner,Yupii sowie Olaf und Chris (meineswissens beides Nichtboardies) sowie geschätzte 20 andere "Montagszeithaber"
Fänge:Ich 9, Yupii 3,Olaf 14 und Chris 4 oder 5 für die Kisten
Sonstiges: War nen schöner Tag mit Andy!!! Er hat sich  wirklich viel Mühe gegeben uns an den Fisch zu bringen, was Ihm auch von anfang an gut gelungen ist. Es waren zwar nie wirkliche Schwärme unterm Schiff, aber bei jeder Drift kamen irgendwo an Bord ein paar Leo´s an Deck!!! Alles in allem bin ich mit meinen 9 Dorschen mehr als zu frieden!!! Olaf mit seinen 14 war hoch und dann kam schon ich mit meinen 9. Rest an Bord so 3 im Schnitt. Es wurden auch kaum wirkliche Nemo´s gefangen. Es war von 38-80cm alles an Bord vertreten.


----------



## oppa 23 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.11.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Ostpreußen
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind:4 bis 5 abnehmend zum Mittag 
Himmel:Bedecket ab und zu sonne
Drift:War für den Wind gut
Angel / Fangtiefe:10 -15 m
Jiggfarbe:Rot Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Kieler Blitz in Orange gelb silber
Montageilk mit einen Jig
Wer:Ich und mein Kumpel der kutter war voll!
Fänge:Ich 2  mein Kumpel 1 und der rest zusammen aufen Kutter vieleicht 100 Dorsche
Sonstiges:war das erste mal auf der Ostpreußen und muß sagen der kutter ist ja nicht schlecht viel platz zum Werfen aber das Klo ist das letzte!!!!


----------



## oppa 23 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.11.2005
Kutter / Boot:Ms Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf , kieler außenförde
Wind:Kaum
Himmel:bedeckt mit sonne 
Drift:so gut wie null 0,1
Angel / Fangtiefe:10 bis 18 m
Jiggfarbe:Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Lila
Montageilk mit Einen Jig
Wer:ich und 17Freunde und 35andere mit Angler
Fänge:Ich 31 für die Kiste meine freunde 200Dorsche 
Sonstiges:Ein Absolut geiler Tag auf der Forelle


----------



## shad (22. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt:* 17.11.05 - 20.11.05
*Kutter/ Boot: *Leihboot, WRS Charterboot
*Heimathafen/ Seegebiet:* Fynshav
*Wind:* 4-5 bft
*Himmel:* heiter bis wolkig
*Drift:* stark
*Angel/ Fangtiefe:* 7-9m
*Jiggfarbe:* Gummifische in Japanrot und grün
*Pilkerfarbe:* -
*Montage:* 1 shad
*Wer:* 8 Kollegen und ich
*Fänge:* ca. 100 Dorsche in 4 Tagen, die meisten zwischen 2kg und 5kg! Die Dorsche bissen sehr vorsichtig, viele "Aussteiger" gehabt...


----------



## Waldemar (22. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt:* 19.11.                                                      *Kutter/ Boot:  *MS Forelle
*Heimathafen/ Seegebiet:  *Heikendorf, Kieler Bucht, Land immer in Sicht
*Wind:* 3 bft
*Himmel:* mehr heiter als wolkig
*Drift:* angenehm
*Angel/ Fangtiefe:* 10-12m
*Pilkerfarbe:* -blau-silber
*Montage:* nur Pilker 75g
*Wer:*  ich
*Fänge:*  30 Dorsche davon 25 über 40cm u. 1 Wittling 38cm.
            Die bisse kamen konsequent. Kaum Aussteiger.

Das beste war, daß eine 20 köpfige Anglertruppe nicht kam und wir Platz ohne Ende hatten.
Dadurch war die Verpflegung mehr als üppig, denn die belegten Brötchen und der Schweinebraten für 40 Leute mußte ja nun von von 20 Leuten vertilgt werden.
Ich angelte in der Spitze. Spitzenplatz u. Spitzenfang.
War zugleich die letzte und schönste Kuttertur meines Lebens.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *19.11.2005
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Südwind
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
*Wind:* Nord um 4
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* Perfekt
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 5-10m
*Jiggfarbe:* Orange und Gelb
*Pilkerfarbe:* Kieler Blitz in 50gr
*Montage:* Gejiggt mit 2Beifängern oder Pilker pur
*Wer:* meinereiner, Gerd und Grobi
*Fänge:* Ich 5, Gerd 4 und Grobi 3 für die Kisten
*Sonstiges: *War ne sch... Ausfahrt!!! Das der Dorsch jetzt im flachen steht ist mir ja schon klar, aber warum ein Kutter der von Fehmarn startet 2Std Anfahrt bis vor Dahmeshöved macht, obwohl es mit Sicherheit auch vor Fehmarn geklappt hätte ist mir schleierhaft#q #q 
Bei mir kam sehr schnell der Gedanke auf das Willi mit Absicht so lang gefahren ist, damit die Gäste sich schön lange an seiner Bar rumdrücken um den Umsatz in die Höhe zu treiben!!!
Bin ich von Willi so nie gewohnt gewesen!!!  Auch war er sehr unmotiviert was das Dorsche suchen angeht... Ellenlange Driften ohne nennenswerte Erfolge!!!!#q #q  Auch das kenn ich so von Willi nicht!!!
Für mich steht nach dieser Tour erstmal fest, das sich Fehmarn für mich Hochseeangeltechnisch erledigt hat!!!


----------



## alberto (22. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: montag 21,11,05
Kutter / Boot: blauort / laboe
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: dänemark
Wind: s/sw
Himmel: blauer himmel und +1 grad
Drift: 2-3 
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 10-15 m 
Jiggfarbe: fast alles gin auf beifänger ( japanrot )
Pilkerfarbe: rot 50-85 gramm
Montage: pilk mit ein beifänger
Wer: ca 20 mann und eine frau :q 
Fänge: ich 16 für die kiste und im schnitt hatte jeder seine 10-12 fische !!!!
Sonstiges: es war ne super geile fahrt mit der blauort - gleich morgens hieß es ab nach dänemark ..und der weg hat sich gelohnt.
auch viele großesind rausgekommen , die fische waren von 40-85 cm


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.11.05
Boot: "Zwergi"
Seegebiet: spitze Staberhuk
Wind: 2 bft 
Himmel: Sonnenschein, ab mittag bewölkt
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 7-12 Meter
Wer: nur ich
Fänge: Netto Angelzeit 2,5std, 18 Dorsche 
Größen: von 45-75cm
Sonstiges: gefangen habe ich zu 90% prozent nur mit einem schwarz/rotem gummifisch am schwarzem 30er jigkopf......ging wie blöd.
die herkömlichen farben wie silber oder orange gelb usw. waren ohne erfolg


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (25. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am 22. und 23.11 mit der Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen unterwegs. Fanggebiet unter der Brücke durch und dann rechts ab. Wind zwischen 0 und 2. Gefischt zwischen 7 und ca. 18 Meter.
Am 22. waren wir acht Mann und fingen deutlich über 80 schöne Dorsche, am 23. war`s aufgrund der Wetterlage (windstill) etwas schlechter. Der Fang war etwa bei allen Anglern gleichmäßig verteilt.
Die Einigkeit war wie immer schön sauber, der Kaptain voll bei der Sache und die Crew hilfsbereit und nett !!!
Insgesamt schöne Ausfahrten bei Spitzenwetter und tollen Fischen.
Burkhard


----------



## Toffee (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt:* 27.11.05
*Kutter/ Boot: Kehrheim II*
*Heimathafen/ Seegebiet:* Eckernförde/Kieler Bucht
*Wind:* SO 2-3 
*Himmel:*wolkig bis bedeckt
*Drift:* mäßig-stark
*Angel/ Fangtiefe:* 10-12 m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot;gelb-schwarz;gelb-rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* -
*Montage:* 2 Jigs, 1 Jig solo oft fängiger
*Wer:* 26 Angler 
*Fänge:* 276 Dorsche 

Beste Fänger mit 26,20,20,19,14,14,13,12 Fischen für die Kiste, kaum Untermaßige
Größter Dorsch :74 cm


----------



## Wulli (28. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin!

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.11.
Boot: "Radi" (privat)
Heimathafen: Hamburg-Duvenstedt|supergri 
Wind: 0-1 Bft.
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: Optimal ca 0,1-0,3 Knoten
Fangtiefe ca 22 Fuß
Montage: Eisele Buttpaternoster (5,99 €uronen #q :v :c )
Wer: Kumpel Ralf und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: Jede Menge Klieschen in schönen Größen. Beim Schleppen zwei sehr schöne Dorsche, und 4 gute Flundern.
Fanggebiet: nähe Fahrwasser Fehmarnsund westlich der Brücke
Sonstiges: Wir wollten erst in Puttgarden links der Westmole slippen (beim Campingplatz) wegen der vielen Steine und Seetang war es aber nicht möglich. Dort wird im Herbst anscheinend nie sauber gemacht! Dann sind wir nach Burg gefahren und haben dort geslippt. Trotz relativ wenig netto-Angelzeit hatten wir einen Traum-Angeltag mit super Ergebnissen! Wir haben die Montagen einfach beim Driften hinterher gezogen. Die Platten waren wie wild!

Wulli


----------



## larsgerkens (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt:* 28.11.05
*Kutter/ Boot:* kl. schlauchboot
*Heimathafen/ Seegebiet:* dazendorf
*Himmel:*bedeckt/ leichter schneefall
*Drift:* mäßig
*Angel/ Fangtiefe:* 3m
*Köder:* blinker, schwarz/rot
*Wer:* ich und freund 
*Fänge:* ich 5 , er 1 dorsch

sind um 13.30 rausgefahren, bis um kurz nach vier ging allerdings gar nichts! wollten auf mefo. von viertel nach vier bis um halb fünf haben wir die dorsche alle auf blinker gefangen... mit einbruch der dämmerung... größen waren gut... alle über 50 cm. ....

gruß
lars


----------



## djoerni (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 28.11.05
Boot: Mietboot von Sanner/Fehmarn
Seegebiet: Staberhuk
Wer: ich und ein kumpel
Wetter: leichter Schneefall/Regen Wind: 2-3
Fänge: ich 2 zum mitnehmen (50 u.58cm), mein kumpel 3 die zu glitschig waren und wieder reingefallen sind.
Gebissen hats den ganzen tag nicht wirklich. der vermieter meinte, wir wären zu spät dagewesen. (ca. 11 Uhr) da waren noch zwei boote die haben früh morgens gut gefangen.


----------



## Heggi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:27.11.2005
Kutter / Boot:MS Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Lübecker Bucht bis Grömitz
Wind:3- 4
Himmel: erst wolkig, dann sonnig
Drift: genial
Angel / Fangtiefe:6- 8m
Jiggfarbe. rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb
Montageilker mit Fliege teilweise mit 1 Jigg
Wer:7! Mann und ich
Fänge:im Schnitt jeder ca. 15, selbst 22. 8 über 60 cm der größte 75 cm!
Sonstiges:Es war efach genial, super Schiff, super Wetter, jedemenge Platz und schöne Dorsche.
------------------__________________


----------



## degl (29. November 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann:28.11.2005
wo:Heilitown
Kutter:Ms.hai4
Fanggebiet:unter der Sundbrücke und dann Richtung Neustadt
Drift:genial
wer:7 angler und ich
Köder:ausschließlich Pilker
Fang:9 Dorsche,davon einer mit 72cm
besonderes:hatten eine Fangtiefe von um die 10m
Wetter:bedeckt und Wind aus Süd-West,mein Nachbar hatte 9 Dorsche am Schwanz gehakt,was ich so noch nie beobachtet habe,mal einer oder zwei ok.,aber 9 stk.???

gruß degl


----------



## köhlerzupfer (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt Freitag 02.12.2005​von Laboe MS Sirius
Wetterlage Wind 5-6 teilweise böig,mit mächtig Drift
Montage Kieler Blitz in 75/100g Twister blauschwarz/glitter +motoroil
Fang 5für die Kiste#t 

Ausfahrt war 7.30Uhr in Richtung Putloss, musten unter land fischen da DWD
für Deutsche Bucht bis zu 9bf angesagt hatte. Gefischt wurde in Tiefen von
15-6m. War ein wenig schwierig kontakt zur Montage zu halten.Hätte bestimmt besser laufen können ..................................................
Aber in Anbetracht der Wetterlage(|supergri A-Kalt) eigendlich zufriedenstellend.
Rück ca.15.45Uhr


----------



## Bertl (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.12.2005
Kutter / Boot: Santa Maria
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Warnemünde
Wind:SO 5-6
Himmel: erst wolkig, dann noch wolkiger  
Angel / Fangtiefe:9-11 m 
Jiggfarbe. -
Pilkerfarbe: rot- orange- schwarz
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: ich und ca. 15 andere
Fänge: ich hatte 20 zum mitnehmen, alle in schöner größe  :k 
Sonstiges: es war ein geniales Angeln, da der Wind ablandig war und wir nicht weit drausen fischten, waren auch die Wellen nicht so groß. ABER der Wind war kalt!!!!! :g


----------



## aalreuse (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:4.12.05
Kutter / Boot:MS Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Lübecker Bucht bis Grömitz
Wind:3- 4
Himmel:wolkig
Drift:wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe:8-15m
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe:Kieler Blitz
Montageilker oder zwei Jiggs mit Pilker ohne Drilling
Wer:ca.20 Leute Ich und der Klumpi
Fänge:im Schnitt jeder ca.5-15,ich selbst 10,größter bei mir 3kg,der Klumpi hatte 7 Stück.
Sonstiges:Es wurden fast überhaupt keine kleinen Dorsche gefangen.Alle so bei 50-70cm.Und der Wind war ganz schön kalt.#6 #6 #6


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:07.12.05
Kutter / Boot: "Zwergi"
Fanggebiet: Meschendorf / Fehmarn
Wind: windstill
Himmel: erst wolkig, dann sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe:6- 8m
Pilker und Gummifischfarbe: schwarz/rot
Wer: ein Freund und ichi
Fänge: der Freund hatte mit Pilker und Beifänger 15 stk und ich mit meinen Gummifischen 30 Dorsche.
Der Schnitt lag so bei 45 - 60cm.
Netto Angelzeit waren 4std.
Ein kurzer Abstecher nach Staberhuk brachte keinen Erfolg und durch ein kurzes Handygespräch haben wir erfahren das es im Sund auch eher mau war.


----------



## kern (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

war am 07.12.2006 Kutterangeln
von Warnemünde aus ca. 1std 
windstärke ca 4-5
himmel  grau
drift       stark
wassertiefe  um 10 meter
4 personen privatboot 
wir haben zu viert 67 dorsche in 7std gefangen alle um 50cm 
auf pilker hat kein einziger fisch gebissen  alle fische haben lieber
den twister genommen 
blinker: eisele rot/grün  Rot/schwartz   Orange/rot  blau  100g  
beifänger twister doppelt  unten schwartz oben rot
normaler angeltag leider kein grosser mit dabei stellenweise nur nemos trotzdem
 im moment relativ normal


----------



## der_Jig (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.12.05
Kutter / Boot: Ms Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: SW 4-5
Himmel: grau in grau, die ganze zeit trüb und bedeckt
Drift: teilweise gar keine, zum schluss sehr schnell
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-18m
Jiggfarbe: keine Jigs
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-rot
Montage: solo
Wer: 34 andere und das TEAM DICKDORSCH   (seatrout und ich)
Fänge: sehr mäßig, durschnitt vllt 3-4, bester 13, ich 6 und seatrout 9
Sonstiges: eine sehr durchwachsene fahrt... wetter war aber eigentlich für die jahreszeit sehr angenehm (man konnte immerhin ohne handschuhe fischen) allerdings bissen die fische nicht wirklich gut... großes problem waren die größen der fische... seatrout 14 zurück, ich 13... 
naja, war trotzdem ein genialer tag!!!

und nochmals zur forelle:
ich bin wirklich absolut begeistert von diesem schiff. das essen ist klasse, bernhard gibt sich absolut mühe und es gibt so kleine dinge, die das fischen einfach verschönern und ein bischen vereinfachen...
so ist es einfach genial, vor jeder drift zu hören, wie tief es ist, welche drift herrscht, wo der fisch sitzt und was als nächstes so passiert...
und die 40 euro sind ein guter preis für das gesamt-paket!


----------



## Hansi (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 10.12.05
Kutter : MS Pasewalk
Heimathafen : Warnemünde
Angelgebiet : vor Warnemünde, Nähe Fahrrinne
Wind : SW 4-5
Pilkerfarbe : quer Beet, ohne Beifänger
Fangtiefe : zwischen 9 und 17 m
Wer : mein Kumpel Uwe, meinereiner und 5 weitere Unerschrockene
Fänge : wir beide jeweils 9 Dorsche von 45 - 80 cm, sonst zwischen 2 und 10
            bemerkenswert, nur maßige Fische
            Angeln recht anstrengend, da hohe Dünung, mal wieder ne 
            gelungene Ausfahrt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#d 





			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.12.05
> Kutter / Boot: Ms Forelle
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
> Wind: SW 4-5
> ...


 
Was soll ich noch schreiben#c #c 
Ich war am selben Tag auch mit auf der Forelle-(wer warst Du?Wo standest Du??)
Wie gesagt es ging nur Pilker solo und ich hatte 5 Stück--komisch war nur,das es alles relativ kleine (41-47cm)waren,hmmm und das um diese Jahreszeit|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderstipper (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.12.05
Kutter / Boot: Sirius 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe, vor der Kieler Förde
Wind: NW 4
Himmel: Morgens Nieselregen, tagsüber teilweise Sonnenschein, trocken
Drift: "mittel", würd ich sagen, aber etwas schräg
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-rot
Montage: 1 Beifänger
Wer: n Freund und ich und sonst nur SIEBEN andere  
Fänge: gut! Philip 12, ich 14 über 40, je ca. 5 zurück. Max. bei über 70, Schnitt knapp 50. Hoch waren 27 Stk.
Sonstiges: Super-Fahrt!  War das erste mal auf der Sirius, wollte eigentlich die Langeland, aber die fuhr nicht, genau wie die Blauort. Trotzdem nur neun Angler auf der Sirius bei super Wetter und die Dorsche haben auchnoch gebissen :m


----------



## vazzquezz (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.12.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe / Kiel Leuchtturm
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6- 8m
Jiggfarbe: dunkle Farben
Pilkerfarbe: keine mehr, ehemals orange-gelb
Montage: 75g Pilk ohne Drilling, zwei Beifänger
Fänge: 20 Dorsche, 14 zum Mitnehmen


----------



## Das_Lo (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.12.2005
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe / Kiel Leuchtturm
Wind: 4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8m - 12m
Jiggfarbe: ---/---
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot, Holo-grün-gold
Montage: 80gr und 60gr solo Pilk
Fänge: 15 Dorsche, 14 zum Mitnehmen, eine blanke Mefo von ca. 60cm (!)
Besonderheiten: Zum einen die Mefo aus der ersten Drift, zum anderen
die auffallende Durchschnittsgröße. Ich hatte 8 Fische von deutlich mehr
als 60cm. Einige Fehlbisse, sowie lediglich einen Fisch gehakt...


----------



## Nordangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.12.05
Boot: meine Aluschale
Wo: Apenrader Bucht.
Fangtiefe: 10 bis 15 Meter
Köder:  60 gr. Pilker schwarz/silberglitter/pink
Beifänger: Fliege in Orange
Wer: Norbert und ich
Echolot: Garmin 120 Fishfinder
Zeit: 9.00 bis 16.30 Uhr
Wind ca. 4 aus West
Drift: stark
Himmel: sonnig, wenig Wolken
Fische: 46 Dorsche wovon wir 20 Stück mit genommen haben
Größe: bis 55 cm  nur 4 untermaßige einen  ca 70er an der Oberfläche verloren.
Ohne Echolot wäre es an dem Tag schwer gewesen Fische zu fangen.
Fast alle Fische in der Abdrift gefangen. In der Andrift wurden nur 3 Leos überlistet.

Sven


----------



## der_Jig (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  27.12.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NO / O 6!!!
Himmel: bedeckt, später ein wenig Sonne
Drift: ganz ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10m
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: blau silber
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk
Wer: ca 20 andere, Stutenandi und cih
Fänge: sehr schlecht... stutenandi 1 und ich 2...
Sonstiges:  

Sind morgens rausgefahren und es war ein absolutes Scheisswetter, totaler Sturm, Wellen überall...
Die Laboer Kutter haben sich dann entschieden in die Kieler Förde zu fahren...

Sind dann 6 Stunden vor Friedrichsort rumgedümpelt. Fänge waren absolute Zufallsfänge und kamen auch nur vereinzelt...

Naja, jedenfalls konnte man dort einigermaßen angeln, allerdings hätte man meiner Meinung nach auch morgens wieder zurück in Hafen fahren können...

Und das Beste, was einen solchen perfekten Tag noch perfekter macht, ist, dass meine zweite Rute über Bord geflogen ist...

Hatte mich morgens für meine schwerere Jigg-Rute entschieden und meine leichte Rute zum Solo-Fischen erstmal verstaut. Habe sie extra zwischen zwei dicke und schwere Rutenfutterale geklemmt und geschaut ob sie fest liegt... War sie dann auch... Naja, hab mich dann die Überfahrt nach unten gesetzt und mir bei dem Geschaukel nichts schlimmes gedacht...
Als wir dann in Friedrichtsort waren, wollt ich dann die leichte Rute aufbauen und ja... die Rutenfutterale standen woanders und ich fragte die Herren, wo denn meine Rute sei.... Mit östeuropäischen Akzent und einem Grinsen sagte er mir nur "Die ist vorhin ins Wasser geflogen... Wegen Wind... War schwarz eingepackt, oder?... haha"... 

Man, wie ******** muss man sein und seine Sachen wegzunehmen und eine einzelne Rute da bei diesem Scheisswetter liegen zu lassen...

Natürlich ist es letztendlich meine Schuld, aber ein bischen soziales Verhalten wäre jawohl angebracht... 

Und dieses dämliche Grinsen... :v


----------



## GoliaTH (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland I
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NO / O 6!!!
Himmel: bedeckt, später ein wenig Sonne
Drift: ganz ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10m
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: blau, grün, rot 
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk / Solo-Pilker
Wer: 3 Kochtopfangler und noch ein paar andere
Fänge: Fehlanzeige, nichts zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Nachdem uns die hohen Wellen den Magen ein wenig umgedreht
hatten und das Geschirr durch die Gegend flog sind wir zurück. 
Ansonsten Siehe Bericht von Jig, lief ähnlich da immer auf Augenhöhe mit der Sirius.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  27.12.05
 Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Westküste Fehmarn bis Fahrrinne
 Wind: NO / O 6!!!
 Himmel: bedeckt, 
 Drift: mittel
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 8-14m
Jiggfarbe: -
 Pilkerfarbe: blau silber, rot
 Montage: Pilk
 Wer: ca 15 andere und ich
 Fänge: Insgesamt von den 15 anglern um die 20 fische! ich selber 11
Sonstiges: Der kapitän hat sich mächtig mühe gegeben hat oft gesucht! es kam immer nur vereinzelt fisch ! Keine untermassigen an board !!! von mir selbst 4 von ca 45 cm der rest alles um die 50-60 cm! auch noch ein lob an die crew der tanja , sehr freundlich helfen bei vertüddelungen und sind sofort mit dem gaff zur stelle ! echt super #6


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  28.12.05
  Kutter / Boot: MS Hai 4
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Vor Heiligenahfen Windschatten
  Wind: NO / O 6-7
  Himmel: ganzen Tag schneesturm mit fetten böen 
  Drift: mittel
  Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 10m
 Jiggfarbe: -
  Pilkerfarbe: rot oder Gummifisch solo in blau
  Montage: Pilk oda gufi
  Wer: ca 25 andere, derber-darm und kiepenangler
  Fänge:ganzes schiff ca 25 fische! derber darm 3,ich 3, kiepenangler nichts
sonstiges: alle kutter sind bis zum erstens stop nur ca 30 min gefahren! direkt vor heiligenhafen ! hat trotzdem ziemlich geschaukelt! fänge immer nur sehr vereinzelt !


----------



## dorschangler12345 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  29.12.05
  Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / vor sundbrücke,vor burgstaaken
  Wind: No6-7 , zunehmend auf sw drehend
  Himmel: bedeckt , vereinzelt schnee
  Drift: mittel
  Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 8-15m
 Jiggfarbe: -
  Pilkerfarbe: blau silber, rot , orange-gelb-silber
  Montage: Pilk
  Wer: ca 15 andere ich und derber-darm
  Fänge: super schlecht! derber darm 1 ich nichts
sonstiges:haben erst vor der fehmarnsundbrücke gestoppt und gefischt danach sind wir unter durch gefahren bis vor burgstaaken weil der wind zunehmen und die richtung ändern sollte ! insgesamt auf dem schiff waren vllt 10-15 fische! trotzdem käpitän hat gesucht und crew wieder super !#6


----------



## kiepenangler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  27.12.05
 Kutter / Boot: MS HaiIV
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Westküste Fehmarn 
 Wind: NO/O
 Himmel: bedeckt, 
 Drift: mittel
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 10m
Jiggfarbe: -
 Pilkerfarbe:grün-silber, orange-silber,
 Montage: Pilk
 Wer: ca 30-40 leute
Fänge: hatte selbst 2 fische einer so 45-50 und einer knapp über 60cm. derber-darm hatte 1 fisch von über 60cm. insgesammt vllt 30 fische, aber teilweise sehr gute größen, einige so 4-5kg. der größte hatte 5,8kg#6
Sonstiges: waren westküste fehamrn und ham da auf 10 metern geangelt, war zwar nich viel fisch, aber dafür halt gute größen. fast keine untermassigen#6


----------



## kiepenangler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  29.12.05
  Kutter / Boot: MS HaiIV
  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / unter der sundbrücke durch und dann vor burgstaaken
Wind: NO6-7 , zunehmend auf sw drehend
  Himmel: bedeckt , vereinzelt schnee
  Drift: mittel
  Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 6-7m
 Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten später ohne jig
  Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
  Montage: anfangs pilk+1 jig später nur noch solo
  Wer: ca 25-30 leute
Fänge: hatte nur einen zum mitnehmen, insgesammt vllt 20-25 fsiche. fischgrößen waren dort nich so gut wie die tage zuvor. die meisten hatten um 45-50cm.


----------



## Hansi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 30.12.05
Kutter : Santa Maria
Heimathafen/Seegebiet : Warnemünde/ vor Kühlunsborn
Wind : SW 5-6 abnehmend 4
Himmel : wolkig
Drift : mittel
Angel/Fangtiefe : 6-9 zuletzt 16 m
Pilkerfarbe : einmal durch die Kiste
Jigfarbe : quer Beet
Montage : anfangs Pilker + ein Beifänger, dann nur noch Pilker
Wer : ca. 14 Leute
Fänge : eher mager, zwei bis drei pro Angler, mein Kumpel Uwe ne schöne Mefo (ca. 55 cm auf 60 gr. Heringspilker silber), superblank und ohne Laich


----------



## lattenputzer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.12.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Nordland 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Strande/Stoller Grund, Gabelsflach
Wind: SW 5- 6!!!
Himmel: bedeckt, zweitweise Schnee
Drift: ganz ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-12m
Jiggfarbe: rot, orange, schwarz-rot, Wattwurm
Pilkerfarbe: rot-gelb
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk / Naturködermontage mit 3 Haken
Wer: ich + ca. 18 andere
Fänge: ich 12 Dorsche + Kliesche, mein Kumpel 10 Dorsche, der Rest 2-6 Dorsche, einige Nichtfänger
Sonstiges: Wetter war nicht der Hit, aber nach den stürmischen Vortagen noch ok. Am besten lief die Naturködermontagen (7 + 1), während auf Pilk/Jig nur sporadisch gefangen wurde. Mein Kumpel und ich konnten damit etliche Fische mehr als die anderen fangen. Service an Bord super, Käpt`n war stets bemüht den Fisch zu finden. Leider waren keine größeren Schwärme vorhanden, so dass immer nur verienzelt gefangen wurde. Am Nachmittag lief kaum noch etwas, bis auf Naturköder, mit dem wir beide noch 6 verhaften konnten.


----------



## Trolldoc (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.01.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / vor sundbrücke,vor burgstaaken
Wind: totale Flaute|supergri 
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: Ententeich
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 8-15m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: blau silber, rot , orange-gelb-silber
Montage: Pilk
Wer: ca. 17 Leute inkl. Meinereiner
Fänge: ca. 20 Stück, ich selber 2 (55cm u. 49cm)
Insgesamt sehr schlechte Ausbeute, man mußte mit ganz leichtem Gerät
fischen.


----------



## degl (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@all,

Wann:03.01.2006
Wo:Laboe Ms.Blauort
Wetter:diesig und kalt,kein Wind
Köderilker um die 50gramm
Angler meinereiner und 5 Mitstreiter
Beute: zusammen 25 Leo's,hatte einen mit 76cm und 9 Pfund

Besonderheiten:wegen fehlender Drifft mühsames zupfen über Grund,Dorsche bissen äusserst spitz,viele Aussteiger.
der Skipper war gut drauf(so kenn ich ihn)hat alles versucht uns zum Fisch zu bringen nur gefangen haben wir ihn nicht(bei mir lags an den alten Drillingen,mit nem neuen hats auch gleich richtig geschnackelt 

alles in allem ein toller Tag

gruß degl


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Mal an Alle, die hier Berichten eine Bitte:

Könnt Ihr bei "Wind" bitte auch die Windrichtung angeben? Denke es ist sehr interessant zu sehen, ob bei bestimmten Windrichtungen die Beißlaune der Fische eingeschränkt ist - oder nicht.

Wir kennen ja Alle die Sprüche über "Ostwind" - oder?!

Also, wäre super nett!

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## duc900desmo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *03.01.06
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar
*Wind:* 2-3 bft SW
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* null
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe: *-
*Pilkerfarbe: *rot-schwarz, orange-silber, grün-gelb-rot
*Montage: *die meiste Zeit Pilker solo 55 - 100 g
*Wer: *Jens, Klopfer und ich und noch knapp 30 andere
*Fänge:* Jens 1(62cm),Klopfer 2 (1x63cm,1xknapp über 40cm) Ich 4(1x62cm, 3x knapp über 40cm). Viele Heringe
*Größen:* Größter an Bord 5,3 kg
*Sonstiges:* Kapitän hat auf die Laichzeit hingewiesen und sich auf Heringe konzentriert, daher nur vereinzelt Dorsche an Bord. Nachahmeswert!!!!


----------



## KlickerHH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.01.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS Seeteufel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen / Westliche Ostsee
Wind:3 aus südlicher Richtung
Himmel:Strahlen blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein
Drift:Sehr gering
Angel / Fangtiefe:ca. 10-15m
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot / Dunkelot
Pilkerfarbe:keine
Montage:Kopyto und Beifänger
Wer:Ich und 2 Freunde
Fänge:Ich 2 ( 1x 50er, 1x 65er,) Didi (1x50er,) Kai (1x50er, 1x70er, 4,8KG) auf dem gesamten Boot etwa 20 Leute mit etwa 10-15 Fischen
Sonstiges:Lest es in dem anderen Thread Boots und Kutterangeln


----------



## Hai2 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 15.1.2005
Kutter: MS Blauort
Wind: 3-4 Süd/ Südost
Temperatur: -4°
Köder: Jig(rot)+Pilker(rot/grün,75g)
Fangtiefe: 8-12 Meter
Drift: teilweise gut manchmal etwas wenig
Fische: 8 Dorsch ( 40,45,47,48,51,54,55 und 76 cm)
Sonstiges: Auf dem ganzen Kutter sind an die 200 fische gekommen. Die erste dirft brachte am meisten Fisch ( bei mir gleich vier leoparden :q )


----------



## Micky (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.01.06
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* anfangs 2-3 bft nachmittags 5-6
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe:* alles proiert
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles probiert
*Montage: *Doppel-Jig + Pilker 100-150 g
*Wer: *ich und 30 andere
*Fänge:* 30 Angler knapp 30 Fische
*Größen:* Größter Fisch: 84cm (vom kleinsten gefangen)
*Sonstiges:* Kapitän hat sich Mühe gegeben, mehr war einfach nicht drin. Auf die MS Karoline würde ich aber ohne Frage wieder gehen !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.01.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: anfangs 2-3 bft nachmittags 5-6
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 20 m
Jiggfarbe: alles proiert
Pilkerfarbe: alles probiert
Montage: Doppel-Jig + Pilker 100-150 g
Wer: ich und 30 andere
Fänge: 30 Angler knapp 30 Fische ICH nichts!!!! Nur 2 Aussteiger!
Größen: Größter Fisch: 84cm (vom kleinsten gefangen)
Sonstiges: Hab meine Rute zerledert :r:r:r.....


----------



## duc900desmo (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.01.2006
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar
*Wind:* 2-3 bft NW
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* gerade richtig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe: *rot-schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe: *schwarz, orange-silber, rot-schwarz
*Montage: *Pilker ab 100g und Vorfach mit 2 Beifängern
*Wer: *Jens, Klopfer und ich und noch knapp 20 andere
*Fänge:* Jens 7(40-50cm)2 Nemos,Klopfer 5 (40-50cm)2 Nemos, Ich 13(40-50cm)1 Nemo. einige Heringe
*Größen:* Größter an Bord ca. 3kg
*Sonstiges:* Bis Mittag wurden gut Dorsche gefangen, dann umgesetzt und auf Heringe geangelt. Einziger Mangel an Bord: zuwenig Filetierplätze(Es wurde bis zum Anlegen Fisch ausgenommen und es waren noch nicht alle an die Plätze gekommen)


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.01.05*
0Heimathafen: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind: *anfangs 2-3 später 4-5
*Himmel: *bedeckt
*Drift: *stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *10-20m*
Jigfarben: *alles versucht*
PilkerFarben:* alles versucht*
Montage: *1 Jig plus 100gr. Pilker*
Wer: *Naggen und 30 andere*
Fänge:* ca. 25 Fische, ich 1 von 84cm.*
Größen: *querbeet, wenig kleine*
Sonstiges: *war ein super lustiger Tag mit sehr starker drift aber der Käptain hat sich bemüht den Fisch zu finden.
Hier noch ma das Bild vom 84er


----------



## Agalatze (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.01.06
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* anfangs 2-3 bft nachmittags 5-6
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe:* orange
*Pilkerfarbe:* banane :q 
*Montage: *Doppel-Jig + Pilker 150 g
*Wer: *ich und 30 andere
*Fänge:* 30 Angler etwa 25 fische ich hatte 5 schöne dorsche 
*Größen:* Größter Fisch: 84cm (vom kleinsten gefangen)
*Sonstiges:* Kapitän hat sich Mühe gegeben, mehr war einfach nicht drin.

sind leider viele schneider geblieben und nur drei oder vier leute konnten mehr als einen dorsch verhaften :c


----------



## Die Gummitanke (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.01.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kieler Förde
Wind: anfangs 1 - 2 bft nachmittags 1- 2
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 17 m
Jiggfarbe: Fliege
Pilkerfarbe: Fire Tiger
Montage: Pilker und Dorscgfliege als Beifänger
Wer: Peter, Leo und Franky + 20 Angler
Fänge: ca. 240 Dorsche, ich hatte 8 maßige, mein Nachbar Peter hatte 30 !!!!,
auf dem Kutter wurde richtig gut gefangen !!!
Eggy, das war Super !!!


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.01.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar
Wind: 2
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 20m
Jiggfarbe: - (evtl. Heringsvorfach), Jiggen lief gar nicht!
Pilkerfarbe: RoGeSi 
Montage: Pilker solo, Kopyto Rot/Gelb solo am 50er Kopf
Wer: V., General von Wechsler, Oberstleutnant Tümmler & ca 30 weitere
Fänge: Es wurden gezielt Heringe angefahren. Wer gezielt auf Dorsch fischte hatte seine 10 maßigen Fische zusammen, allerdings wurde von der Masse der Angler auf Hering geangelt. Die Heringe hatten teils beachtliche Größen! Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für ´ne Pilktour...
Absoluter Ausnahmefang: 
Eine 65er MeFo mit 3,5 Kilo auf Pilker von General von Wechsler!


----------



## Wulli (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 01.02.2006
Kutter: MS Langeland
Seegebiet: Stollergrund, dann Stollergrund und zum Schluß: Stollergrund
Wind: 1-2 Bft.
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: wenig, sehr wenig
Tiefe: ca. 20 Mtr.
Jig: Japanrot (nur ein Biss)
Pilker: D.Eisele 50 gr. Silber-Schwarz (Hering)
Wer: Ich und ca. 30 andere 
Fänge: 8 schöne Dorsche 3 waren seeehhr glitschig (1x 74cm. 3,1Kg, 3 um 50cm. und 4 zwischen 40-45 cm.)
Sonstiges: wenig Drift, schweres Angeln... ansonsten siehe Labertread!

Wulli


----------



## Silverstar (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 04.02.2006
Kutter: MS Ostpreusen 1
Seegebiet: Erst Tonne 5 dann höhe Westermakelsdorf
Wind: erst 5 Bft. dann unter "land 4"
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: Stark
Tiefe: 15- 20m
Jig: Japanrot 
Pilker: Rot-Gelb-Silber  (90G)
Wer: Ich und Piotr84  und 18 andere 
Fänge: Ich : zwei von 45 - 50cm und Piotr84:50,55 und 65

Sonstiges: Drift um 1,5bft. war ein sehr schweres angeln.......


----------



## KlickerHH (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.02.06*
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Simone
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde*
*Wind:* Vormittags 2, nachmittags noch weniger
*Himmel:* meist blau
*Drift:* kaum
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot und Shads weiß orange
*Pilkerfarbe:* Wuttke rot / Kopyto
*Montage: *Pilker/ Beifänger oder Kopyto Beifänger
*Wer: *7 von uns und gesamt etwa 30
*Fänge:* 30 Angler und reichlich Fische
*Größen:* War alles dabei von Nemo bis Gaff....
*Sonstiges:* Ein wirklich hervorragender Angeltag


----------



## Dorschgogo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.02.06*
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Cemnitz
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Warnemünde*
*Wind:* 2-3
*Himmel:* bedeckt/kurzzeitig sonne
*Drift:* kaum
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 10 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe:/*
*Pilkerfarbe: schwarz/lila*
*Montage: *Pilker-Solo
*Wer: Ich und Bruder und noch 15 andere*
*Fänge:30 Dorsche (Wir 12)*
*Größen: Von 50 cm bis über 85cm *
*Sonstiges:* Bis um 11.30 ca 3 dorsche .danach gings richtig los...


----------



## Platte (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:05.02.06
Kutter / Boot:Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe Kieler Förde
Wind:0-2
Himmel:Bedeckt
Drift:Kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-15m
Jiggfarbe:egal japan oder orange
Pilkerfarbe: egal / 60-100g
Montage:Jig Montage (2 Haken)
Wer:Meine Frau und Ich
Fänge:57 Dorsche. Gesamt ca.350 Dorsche oder mehr? 
Sonstiges:Super Tour Egbert!


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.02.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kieler Bucht
Wind: 2 SW und kalt
Himmel: bedeckt/kurzzeitig Sonne, später Nebel
Drift: 100g Pilker mussten es schon sein! Bei 80g wurde es schon schwerer....
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15 m
Jiggfarbe:/ Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: alles was es so gibt später nur noch gejiggt!
Montage: Jigger-Montage
Wer: Ich und 40 andere aus unseren 3 Vereinen im Kreis.
Fänge: Ich 11 (40-55cm), insgesamt wurden genau 205 Dorsche gefangen.
Größen: Von 40 cm bis über 85cm und keine LD´s!!!!
Sonstiges: War das erste Mal auf der Blauort! Ich war begeistert. Ich stand oben am Heck! Total geil Platz ringsum! Werde sehr gerne wiederkommen! Egbert und Crew ein dickes Danke und #6#6#6!!!! 

P.s.: Die Erbsensuppe war echt mal wieder gut! Auf anderen Kuttern gibt es die mit fast 99% Wasser lol:m........


----------



## Gast 1 (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.02.06
Kutter / Bootrivat, Dana
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf, Kieler Förde
Wind erst 4, dann abnehmend auf 2-1
Himmel:Bedeckt, aber ab 11 00 blauer Himmel
Drift:0,5-0,2 sm
Angel / Fangtiefe:18 m
Bereich: südwestliche Ostsee
Jiggfarbe:diverse
Pilkerfarbe: div. / 60-100g
Montage:Jig Montage (2 Haken), nur Pilker, Heringspaternoster mit Pilker
Wer:9 Angler vom Landesverband
Fänge: gute Dorsche. Der Schlechteste hatte 4 Dorsche.
Sonstiges: Es gab keinen Fisch, nur am Morgen war Fisch da, wollte aber nicht. Bis nach 14 00 Uhr waren 5 Dorsche an Bord. Dann eine große Stelle egfunden und es ging wie das "Brezelbacken.
Besonderes: Größter Dorsch 87 cm bei 3,5 kg. Kein Laich, keine Milch im Bauch.


----------



## Das_Lo (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.02.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kieler Bucht
Wind: 2 SW und feuchtkalt
Himmel: bedeckt/kurzzeitig Sonne, später Nebel dann Schneeregen
Drift: mittek
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-17 m
Jiggfarbe:/ Kieler-Blitz-Dreischwanz Rot- und Wattwurmfarben / dann Solopilk
Pilkerfarbe: Grüngold-Holo, Blausilber-Holo und Rotschwarz 60 & 80 Gr Hakuma
Montage: kurz gejiggt dann nur noch Solopilk
Wer: Ein Kollege, ich und 30 Andere Fahrgäste
Fänge: Äußerst wenig und nichts prächtiges, bin mit 5 maßigen von Bord
Größen: Von 40 cm bis ca. 60, im allgemeinen kein Laichdorsch, einer meiner Fische hatte kleine Ansätze von Laichsträngen.

Besonderes: ewige Driften ohne Fischkontakt und die besten Fangplätze wurden für die letzten beiden Stopps bewahrt, leider hat diese Art und Weise nun auch auf der Langeland Fuß gefasst. Mir wurde mal wieder verdeutlicht warum ich die seit gut acht Jahren nur mit der Blauort fahre!


----------



## duc900desmo (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *13.02.2006
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar
*Wind:* 2-3 bft S
*Himmel:* erst neblig dann Sonne
*Drift:* null
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 15 und 25m
*Jiggfarbe: *rot-schwarz,Heringsvorfach
*Pilkerfarbe: *einmal durch die Kiste
*Montage: *Pilker 60- 100g und Vorfach mit 2 Beifaengern
*Wer: *Jens und ich und noch knapp 30 andere
*Faenge:* Jens 7(40-50cm)1 Wittling und einige Heringe, Ich 1(45cm)1 Wittling. einige Heringe
*Groeßen:* Einheitsmass zwischen 40 und 50 cm
*Sonstiges:* Thomas spielte mit der Christa Eisbrecher im Wismarer Hafen, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt. Sehr viele Netze der Kuestenfischer im Gebiet vor Poel. Thomas fährt zur Zeit hauptsaechlich die Heringsgebiete an. Dorsch ist eigentlich ein Zufallsfang.



"Eisbrecherfahrt" zurueck in den Hafen


----------



## Zanderstipper (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.2.06
Kutter / Boot: Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: Angesagt waren 3-4, aber 1-2 bft. hatten wir
Himmel: Gute Frage, ich würd's euch verraten, wenn ich durch den Nebel hätte durchgucken können...
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: schätze 18 m
Jiggfarbe: hauptsächlich rot, Nebenmann war mit orange erfolgreich
Pilker: gelb/rot in 60 bis 80 g
Montage: Pilker plus 1 oder 2 Jigs
Wer: Wir zu 2t, insgesamt ca. 20
Fänge: Schwierig! Jeder hatte Fisch, aber keiner wirklich viel. Bisse sehr vorsichtig, immer vorne in der Lippe gehakt. Mein Kumpel hatte 4, ich 7. Alle zwischen 40 und 55. Hoch waren vielleicht 10.


----------



## Seewolf-Frank (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19. - 20. Februar

   Kutter:  MS Langeland - Laboe

   Wind: schwach 2-3BFT

   Drift: fast 0

   Angeltiefe:  12-16m

   Jig:  lief überhaupt nicht!!

   Pilker: 50-75gr. Solo- Pilker lief am besten

   Wer:   meine Gruppe mit 6 Personen +30 bzw.Montag + 12

   Fänge : 6 Angler=36 Dorsche bis 72cm - 2 Tage 
              Ohne Drift war das Anglen schwer -da die Dorsche sehr 
              einzeln standen und sehr träge und vorsichtig bissen.
              die Dorsche denken mehr an ihre Fortpflanzung als ans Fressen|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.02.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS chemnitz
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: warnemünde+ 2stunden kadettrinne
Wind: 2-3 bft S
Himmel: neblig
Drift: fast null
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15 und 25m
Jiggfarbe: rot-schwarz, rot
Pilkerfarbe: einmal durch die Kiste
Montage: Pilker 60- 100g und Vorfach mit 1 Beifaengern
Wer: ich,freundin und ca 15 weitere
Faenge: wir 3(um 75,55,50 und 3 zurück),rest so 0-2 fische,einer mit 6 und einem von ca 13 pfund,das war gar nix!!!!!!! ms chemnitz

Sonstiges: kutter ist das letzte was es gibt was die besatzung betrifft(bericht folgt unter warnemünde how to do).da hätte ich dem karren wohl zu mehr fisch verholfen.die rote flotte hab ich jedenfalls aus dem telefonbuch entfernt!


2te tour.
Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.02.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: leuchtturm drumrum,später mal nen größeren bogen gefahren.
Wind: 1-3 bft NO
Himmel: Feines wetter
Drift: null bis etwas
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15 und 21m,meiste eher tief
Jiggfarbe: rot,schwarz,grün
Pilkerfarbe: hauptsächlich rot+rotgrün+ein paarmal ein grün-weiß-pinker
Montage: Pilker 50- 80g und Vorfach mit 1 Beifaenger,auch mal pilker bzw gufi solo
Wer: nachläufer,kumpel und ich
Faenge: nachläufer 2+3 zurück,kumpel 2+1,Ich 9in die kiste+3 zurück,der rest so im schnitt mit 2-4 fischen,einige heringe
Groeßen: alles von 40-ca 65
Sonstiges: fänge fast nur auf pilker(so 70-85%) in rottönen ,einige heringe,am ende hab ich auf gufi innerhalb einer halben stunde wo eigentlich wenig  ging 2 schöne dorsche gefangen(55+) und 2 sehr sehr gute im drill verloren!hätte man den ganzen tag wohl gufeln sollen(farbe war leuchtorange in 11cm,50 gramm)
auf jig sehr mäßig bei uns,andere da besser,aber auch fast nur rottöne.egbert war leicht angefressen,und ist ziemlich viel gefahren anstatt mal länger driften zu lassen.wollte wohl auf teufel komm raus ne gute stelle finden,hat leider nicht geklappt.
dann halt in 2 wochen!|wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.02.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: NO 5
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: - 1,6 sm
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 22 m
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz rot , Schwarz , Pink 
Pilkerfarbe: Blau Silber , Blau Rot
Montage: Erst gejiggt , dann nur Pilker solo
Wer: Mein Vater , ich und ca 30 andere
Fänge: Mein Dad 2 , ich 2 
Sonstiges: Beste hatte 5 , wenig Fisch , einige hatten gar nichts , ist halt nach Dänemark hochgefahren. Mein Dad hat einen gefangen von 18 Pfund , zum Glück schon abgelaicht...Den Drill hab ich gefilmt ...


----------



## Carptigers (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  23.02.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: NW 3
Himmel: bewölkt , leichter Schneefall
Drift:  0,6
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16 - 22 m
Jiggfarbe:-
Pilkerfarbe:Blau Silber , Rot gelb silber
Montage: Nur Pilker solo
Wer:Mein Dad , ich und 20 andere
Fänge:  Mein Dad 2 ich 4 , beste hatte 5
Sonstiges:  Ein Dorsch von 23 Pfund , der Kerl war so voll , dass er den Biss nicht mal gemerkt hat... Die anderen schöne größen von 40 - 70 cm . Tw auch noch mit Laich... #t 
Wir sind das erste mal mitgefahren , hat uns sehr gut gefallen , aber das nächste mal lieber zu ner anderen Jahreszeit.


----------



## Micky (13. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *12.03.06
*Kutter: *MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen /Tonne 5
*Wind:* anfangs 4-5 bft ab Mittags 3
*Himmel:* strahlend blau
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 12 und 20 m
*Jiggfarbe:* orange + japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles probiert
*Montage: *Doppel-Jig + Pilker 90-120 g
*Wer: *ich und 30 andere
*Fänge:* insgesamt ganz ordentlich, ich 5 stck (44-73cm)
*Größter Fisch:* 77cm (Marcel1409, in der letzten Drift)
*Sonstiges:* Keiner an Bord war Schneider, bester Fänger hatte 9 Dorsche.


----------



## Dorschandi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *08.03.06
*Kutter: *MS Hai4
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen/ Tonne 5
*Wind:* 3-4 bft
*Himmel: *bedeckt,vereinzelt Sonne
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* 18-28 m
*Jigfarbe: *Japanroter octopuss
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot-schwarz
*Montage:* Pilker und ein Beifänger direkt am Wirbel
*Wer: *Ich und 20 andere
*Fänge:* Sehr zufriedenstellend, ich hatte 8, der beste 9
*Sonstiges:* Trotz sehr frischen -6 Grad ein super Angeltag. Das Boot war sauber, die Manschaft mehr als freundlich, das Gaff direkt zur Stelle und Fisch gab es auch genügend. Super Service. Die MS Hai4 ist immer wieder eine Reise wert.


----------



## Esox Georg (14. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:03.03.06
Kutter / Boot:MS Brigitte
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Sassnitz
Wind:4-5, gegen Mittag stärker
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift:allemal ausreichend
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-30m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/japanrot u. japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: grün u. rot waren fängig
Montageilker mit zwei Beifänger
Wer:Mit mir 8
Fänge:Mittelmäßig, Ich 6,Bester 7 
Sonstiges: Reichlich Platz auf der Brigitte (40 Mann Kutter), weil Freitag.Dorsche waren eher klein,d.h. von 45 -50. Gaff war bei niemanden nötig.Pilkaktion war nich nötig, nur almähliches langsames Anheben und Absenken o. gar nicht bewegen, da die Dorsche sehr träge waren.Insgesamt aber doch ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Froschfitz (14. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Endlich hat es geklapppt!!
Habe heute mein persönlich schönstes Angeln an der deutschen Küste erleben dürfen. Dass lag nicht nur an der guten Stimmung auf der Klaus-Peter, die von Heiligenhafen aus um 07.30h im Spritspargang in Richtung Tonne 5 startete, sondern auch an dem traumhaften Wetter (es wird bald Frühling, die Sonne hat Kraft) und den äußerst guten Fängen, die jeder an Bord im Laufe des Tages verbuchen konnte.
Pilker in japanrot-grün, sowie Jiggs in rot-schwarz, japanrot und braun mit "Glibber" waren eine feine Sache. Aber auch auf blankes Silber bissen die Burschen um die Mittagszeit (75-150gr.) in den gewöhnlichen Tiefen dieser Gegend.
Wir haben uns zwar schon um kurz nach eins wieder auf den Heimweg begeben, aber der Skipper hatte ganz Recht: Wir hatten heute eine Menge Spaß. Mein Kumpel und ich legten alles in eine und dann in noch eine Fischkiste zusammen und fingen gemeinsam 21 schöne Dorsche zwischen 45 und etwa 70cm in nur vier lang andauerden Driften. Der erfolgreichste Einzelangler konnte 18 schöne Dorsche für sich verbuchen, von denen er drei für sich und seine Frau verbuchte und die restlichen 15 einem lieben Freund überließ.
 An Bord war eine gute Stimmung, was bei dem Wetter auch kein Wunder war und ich bin froh (und nach dem Filetieren ziemlich müde) heute endlich einmal wieder unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

Grüße

Froschfitz


----------



## Achmin (19. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:18.03.06
Kutter / Boot:ms sirius,was sonst
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:laboe,
Wind:2  - 3 bft
Himmel:schwach bewölkt, zw sogar sonnig
Drift:sehr wenig, abnehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe:16-20m schätze ich
Jiggfarbe:rot, aber auch tw dunkle Farben
Pilkerfarbe:alles
Montageilker, ein bis zwei Beifänger
Wer:wir zwei und ca.30 andere
Fänge:wir zusammen 4, ich glaub langsam ich bin zu blöd zum angeln.
         Fänge waren zwar insgesamt nicht so berauschend (die anderen im Durchschnitt wohl so 4 -5 Stck, aber es gab mal wieder zumindest in meiner Nähe einen, der nach eigener Einlassung mit "PILKERGEFÜHL" die Kiste fast voll hatte. Ansonsten hatte der bis auf zeitweiligen Nachläufer auch keinen besonderen Köder. Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig.
Sonstiges:kaum untermaßige,nicht wenige Muttis mit dicken Bäuchen fanden keine Gnade.


----------



## M.P. (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.03.06

Kutter / Boot: MS Potsdam-Vereinskutter

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz

Wind: West4

Himmel: bewölkt

Drift: mittel

Angel / Fangtiefe: 30-40m

Jiggfarbe: Schwarz/Rot

Pilkerfarbe: Orange

Montage: Pilker+Beifänger

Wer: 5 Kumpel und ich

Fänge: Mit 6 Mann 73 Dorsche, ich selbst 22 in den Größen von 40-65cm. Mindestens 10 Untermaßige wurden zurückgesetzt. Einige größere Exemplare wurden auch gelandet. Zwei Leute von uns angelten jeweils einen von 12 Pfund und einen von 19 Pfund.

Sonstiges: Sehr guter Start in die Saison. Es war so kalt, dass wir manchmal die Rutenringe von Eis befreien mussten. War ein rundum perfektes Wochenende.#6 

Schön das man jetzt die A20 voll durchfahren kann und somit ca. 1 Stunde gutmacht.
Haben uns auch mit netten Einheimischen über das Thema Vogelgrippe unterhalten. Das Hotel und Gastronomiegewerbe leidet ganz schön darunter, sagte man uns. Ich finde es schade, dass sich viele Menschen in Deutschland von den Medien so beeinflussen lassen. Wir lassen uns davon nicht beirren und starten demnächst wieder in Richtung Sassnitz.


Gruß M.P.#h


----------



## TTiger (20. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo erstmal,
 hier ein Fangbericht von meiner gestrigen Superausfahrt mit dem eigenen Boot!

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *19.03.06
*Kutter: eigenes Sportboot Jeannaue Flamenco*
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Dänemark Insel Als *
*Wind:* 2-3 bft
*Himmel: *bedeckt,vereinzelt Sonne
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* 25-40 m
*Jigfarbe: *Japanroter 
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot , Orange
*Montage:* zwei Beifänger und Pilker oder Riesenjigkopf(100gr) mit großem Twister (15 cm)
*Wer: *Ich und 2 Freunde
*Fänge:* Wahnsinn   
*Sonstiges:* Um 8.30 waren wir mit dem Boot im Wasser, GPS gefüttert un dab ging es zur ersten Stelle. Volltreffer! Um 10 Uhr hatte jeder von uns 10-12 Fische in der Kiste zwischen 50 und 70 cm. Alles was unter 50cm war und was nach viel Laich aussah, wurde zurückgesezt und nicht mitgezählt!
Dann Stellenwechsel und von 11 Uhr bis 13 Uhr nur vereinzelt noch ein paar Stück.Dann ab 14 Uhr an der 6 Stelle ging es noch mal richtig los.
Wie konnte zwei 85 landen und so viele zwischen 55 und 70 das wir wirklich gut sortieren konnten und alles was noch hochschwanger war wieder frei ließen. war auch kein Problem da 90 % der Fische auf die Beifänger gingen.
Endstand : 3 Mann 65 Dorsche


----------



## ebbe (22. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin, hier ein etwas verspäteter bericht vom letzten wochenende.

Tag der Tour:18.03.06
Kutter: Santa Maria
Heimathafen:Warnemünde
Wind:etwa 2-3 Windstärken

Fangtiefe:18-22m
Jigfarbe:/
Pilkerfarberange/silber(angle immer den selbe, Eisele Select 60 od. 90 g)
Montage: nur Pilker
Himmel: abwechselnd Sonne/Wolken
Drift: ca 0,5 sm
Wer: ich und 19 Freunde
Fänge:guter Tag Kuttergesamt etwa 100 Dorsche
Sonstigesie meisten Fische fing mein Vater(14) und den größten hatte ich(85 cm). Ansonsten gelungener Trip unter Kumpels!!!


----------



## allrounder (27. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23-25.03.06

Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen, Tonne 5

Wind: West4 , Samstag Nord-Ost 5-6

Himmel: bewölkt

Drift: mittel, Am Samstag extremstark

Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-25m

Jiggfarbe: rot

Pilkerfarbe: Shcwarz/rot, Orange

Montage: Pilker+Beifänger, Pilker solo, Gummifisch

Wer: alleine

Fänge: 
Am Do. und Fr. wurde sehr gut gefangen. Jeder hatte seinen Fisch Ich hatte insgesamt 14 Fische, sehr schöne Größe, einen mit 5,5 kg und einen mit 4,5 kg. Ganz wenig Fische mit Laich.


Sonstiges: 
Am Donnerstag und Freitag kammen Wittlingen in einer Menge und Größen an Dek, sowas hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. Wittlinge zwischen 35-40cm waren fast Standard.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag, 26.03.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: S-SO um 5 ab Mittag fast Flaute
Himmel: Regen Regen und nochmals Regen
Drift: Morgens 0,5-0,8m/s ab Mittag 0,0
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 15m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot oder Japanrot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Blau/Silber und Orange/Silber
Montage: gejiggt oder Pilk+ 1Beifänger
Wer: Meine Wenigkeit und Grobi, dazu noch 11!!!!! weitere Mitstreiter
Fänge: Ich 6Stk für die Kiste und 3 Nemos releast, Grobi 2Stk 
Sonstiges: War trotz des Dauerregens ne absolut geniale Tour, da wir nur mit 13Leuten auf´m Schiff waren!!! (und das auf´m Sonntag!!!!). Die Wettervorhersagen haben wohl doch einige "Angler" dazu bewegt lieber am heimischen Ofen zu bleiben. Den es blieben einige gebuchte Plätze unbesetzt.
Andy ist morgens erstmmal fast 2,Std richtung Schiessgebiet gefahren, was sich aber als ne schlechte Idee rausgestellt hat, da die Fänge mehr als bescheiden waren. Wir sind dann erstmal wieder ne Std. zurück Richtung Kiel gefahren. An dieser Stelle mal nen DICKES LOB an Andy der mit einer Entschuldigung für die lange Ausfahrt die Tour um 1Std, verlängert hat!!! Und das wie gesagt mit 13 zahlenden Gästen an Bord!!!!! macht auch nicht jeder!!!! Nun aber zu den Fängen: Die Dorsche standen wenn überhaupt nur in ganz kleinen Trupps zusammen und jeder Dorsch musste hart erarbeitet werden. Der Beste an Bord hatte 17 Dorsche, jeder hatte seinen Fisch in der Kiste!!! Gesamtfang an Bord geschätze 80Stk (+/-10). Alle Dorsche hatten ne schöne Grösse zwischen 40-70cm und es wurden nur ganz wenig Nemo´s gefangen, die dann auch von allen Teilnehmern schonend wieder releast wurden. Die grössten Dorsche an Bord waren nen 83er und der 92er von meinem Kumpel Grobi. Gefangen wurde fast ausschliesslich auf die guten alten Japanroten Jigs, oder aus einer Kombination von Japanrot/Schwarz. Andere "exotische" Jigfarben wie Blau,Orange,Grün, Braun,Weiss etc. und Pilker brachten kaum eine Flosse an Bord.


----------



## bastelberg (28. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:     25.03.2006 Helsingör/ Öresund
Kutter:                   MS SEHO
Heimathafen:           Heiligenhafen
Wind: 4 NO
Wetter:                  Heiter bis wolkig
Drift:                      stark, 1,2 bis2
Jiggfarbe:                rot; rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:               120 bis 170 g alle Farben
Wer:                       20 Mann BSG Gillette
Fang:                      79 Dorsche,der gr. hatte 7 Kg, dann einige um 3 Kg, etl.von 2 Kg, wenig Hering wegen der starken Drift
                              abends von der Mole einige Platten


----------



## bastelberg (28. März 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:     26.03.2006 Helsingör/ Öresund
Kutter:                   MS SEHO
Heimathafen:           Heiligenhafen
Wind:                     4-5 Richtung?
Wetter:                   wolkig
Drift:                      stark bis sehr stark, um die 2 kn
Jiggfarbe:                rot; rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:               120 bis 170 g alle Farben
Wer:                       20 Mann BSG Gillette
Fang:                      34 Dorsche, wenig Hering wegen der starken Drift
sonst.:                    Fische waren laut Anzeige da, wollten aber net so recht. Kpt. Mirko hat sich jedenfalls grösste Mühe gegeben uns an den Fisch zu bringen. War wohl der Wetterumschwung. Pech gehabt (wie jedes Mal).
Kaum Laichdorsch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:1.4.06
Wo: Heiligenhafen
womit: MS. Karoline
Wer: Verbandsangeln vom ASV Hamburg(30 Personen)
wind: 2-3
Windrichtung#c ????
Womit: Vormittags fast nur auf Pilker-Nachmittags fast nur auf jigs in Japanrot

Fänge:Ich 8- Insgesammt 137-der beste 14Stück-größenordnung war oki-im Schnitt 50cm-der größte 90cm 
Fazit: Eine nette Ausfahrt-keine Nichtfänger


----------



## der_Jig (3. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.04.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Antje D.
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: SW 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt, regen!!!
Drift: meiste Zeit perfekt, zum Schluss ein wenig zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-21m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, orange-silber, rot-grün
Montage: solo
Wer: 13 Angler und das Team Dickdorsch
Fänge: knappe 50 Fische aufm Schiff, FlöthiFischfänger 3, Seatrout 10 und ich 11 (Größter 67cm)
Sonstiges: Nette Ausfahrt mit viel Platz unter nicht ganz einfachen Bedingungen!!! Fisch war nur vereinzelt da und musste mit viel Arbeit "eingesammelt" werden... Jeder von uns nochmal mit 6 zurückgesetzten Fischen...


----------



## janleo (8. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6 Tage Helsingör - Öresund
Kutter / Boot: MS Beluga Most, MS Aresö, MS Gode Michel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Helsingör / Öresund
Wind: Einmal um die Nadel zwischen 2-3 und 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt, sonne, regen und Schnee!!!
Drift: Anfangs immer 100 gr, später teilweise bis 300 gr und mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-38m, meisten auf dem Grund, machmal war der Dorsch im Hering
Jiggfarbe: keine Jiggs, ausschiesslich Heringsvorfach und Pilker
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, orange-silber, rot-grün, Japan rot oben mit Schwarz - mit Folie lief sehr gut
Montage: Heringsvorfach und Pilker, Jiggs laufen gar nicht.
Wer: Ein Freund und ich, 3 Tage auf der "Gode Michel" mit 10 Bayern!
Fänge: Viel Hering (ich 180 Stück am ersten Tag), teilweise noch Dickdorsch aber wenig (90 cm, 6,0 kg), viele Dorsche 60 und 70 cm (3-4 kg), Schellfisch (ich, 45 cm), einige Knorrhähne 
Sonstiges: Perfekte Ausfahrt mit der "Gode Michel" !!!! Kapitän Hannes sehr bemüht, genaue Ansagen wo der Fisch steht und immer den Fisch gefunden, sehr gutes Essen an Bord.

PERFEKTES ANGELN IM ÖRESUND!
Angeln war anstrengend, weil das Wetter eiskalt war, teilweise schneite es, dann schien die Sonne mit viel Wind, jeden Tag krasse Gegensätze. Zupfen lief sehr gut oder sonst halten mit leichtem Pilken.

Empfehlungen:

Nach sechs Ausfahrten mit drei verschiedenen Kuttern, möchte ich euch zwei Kutter empfehlen: "MS Gode Michel" und die "Beluga Most". Auf beiden Kuttern arbeiten erfahrene ältere Kapitäne, die aus der Seefischerei kommen und langejährige Erfahrungen haben. 


Petri Heil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:8.4
Wo:Laboe
Womit: MS:Sirius
Wer: 35 Leutchen
Wind: Morgens 4 S-Mittags 5-6
Womit:es lief nur Jig-Farben J-rot und Rot-schwarz
Fänge. ca. 100Dorsche gute größe alle so 50-60cm-der beste hatte 11 Stück-und das war ich:m 
Fazit: wieder mal eine nette Ausfahrt mit Andreas.Leider sind es die letzten Ausfahrten mit der MS. Sirius,da das Schiff ca. im September verschrottet wird .Ich habe Bilder vom neuen Schiff gesehn-Klasse Kahn,aber leider nur für 12 Leute ausgelegt......


----------



## kiepenangler (9. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.04.06
Kutter / Boot: MS HaiIV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnbelt/Tonne 5
Wind:ca.4 sw? (weiß ich nicht mehr genau)
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: anfangs sehr stark, um 2-2,5 meilen, später dann aber nur noch so um 1,5
Angel / Fangtiefe: 22-26 Meter
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb-silber (100-150g)
Montage: meiste zeit pilk plus einen jig
Wer:ca. 20 angler
Fänge:hatte 5 maßige zum mitnehmen ca. 38-50cm und 2 untermaßige
Sonstiges:anfangs wo drift noch so stark war kam nur sehr wenig fisch, nach mittag ließ sie dann aber nach und es kam auch vermehrt fisch an board. fischgrößen waren meist gut, wenig kleine.


----------



## Fish&Chips (10. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.04.06
Kutter / Boot: MS HaiIV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Howachter Bucht
Wind: ca. 5-6 sw Boen bis 70km/h 
Himmel: Sonne, Wolken, Regen , Graupelschauer...
Drift: Sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: erst im tiefen, später im flacheren Wasser
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot, glitzergrün
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz und orange/gelb/silber (80-125g)
Montage: meiste zeit pilk plus einen jig
Wer:  Ich und ca. 30 Angler
Fänge: ich 4 für die Kiste, restlichen von 0-8 Fische, alle bis 60cm. Keine Nemos
Sonstiges: Schwieriges Angeln, da starker Wind mit heftigen Böen. Müßten daher dicht unter Land bleiben. Regen/Graupelschauer war auch nicht sehr angenehm. Hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht. Nen anderen Boardie nebst Frau an Bord getroffen (Moin DAKOTA!). Hai IV ist und bleibt der beste Kutter in Heiligenhafen, da mann immer das Gefühl hat Günther und Co bemühen sich!


----------



## der_Jig (11. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.04.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 4W, später 3
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, gegen mittag dann sonne
Drift: erst ok, dann wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: rot!!!
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, rot schwarz silber mit goldenen Punkten
Montage: Sprotte 60gr solo oder mal mit einem Jigg
Wer: 13 andere, Team Dickdorsch ( seatrout und ich ) und Stutenandi
Fänge: Seatrout 10, Stutenandi 5 und ich 10, Bester hatte 11; bis zum Mittag total schlecht, danach wurds gut, Andi hat ein paar Schwärme gefunden und die Größe war super! 
Sonstiges:  War ein schweres Fischen und der Fisch musste mühsam zusammengesammelt werden, allerdings wurde dies gegen Mittag anders.
Komisch war auch, dass die Dorsche ganz plötzlich von Pilk auf Jigg bissen und zwar ausschließlich, passierte innerhalb einer Minute... ganz komische Situation. Bei einer Drift war bei einem die Rute dermaßen krumm und man sah die typischen dumpfen Schläge, die einen "Besseren" andeuten. Bremse war allerdings dicht und schwupps... Schnurbruch... Dann plötzlich daneben ein kleines Mädchen "Hab einen dran..." und was holt sie Raus? Einen richtig schönen 9 Pfünder... mit ihrem Pilker hat sie das abgerissene Vorfach ihres Nebenmannes gehakt! 
der Größte an Bord hatte 10 Pfund!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.04.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: S5, west drehend, später fast null
Himmel: bedeckt, hin und wieder Regen
Drift: erst sehr gut, dann nachher ein Tick zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15m, selten tiefer
Jiggfarbe: Rot, Rot-Schwarz, Rot-Weiß, Orange...
Pilkerfarbe: Blau-Silber
Montage: Entweder Solo Pilk (am Besten lief 60gr Spitzkopf Kieler Blitz in Blau/Silber) oder gejiggt mit 2 Jiggs und Pilk ohne Drilling
Wer: Ich
Fänge: Ich hatte 16 und einen Untermaßigen, sehr gute Durchschnittsgröße - kein Fisch u50...Bester an Bord hatte 18
Sonstiges: War eine sehr schöne Fischerei, am Anfang lief es gut, über Mittag eher mau und zum Schluss dann nochmal richtig gut.
Morgens lief Solo Pilk sehr gut, hatte bis zum Mittag die meisten Fische am Heck, dann habe ich 2 Super Driften (jeder so 3-4 Fische) komplett abgeschneidert #q 
Danach gejiggt und es lief wieder rcihtig gut #c Von der einen auf die andere Sekunde ging rein gar nichts mehr auf Pilk #c


----------



## oppa 23 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.4.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf 
Wind:4-5
Himmel:bedeckt sonne
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:15-20m
Jiggfarbe:Orange,Schwarz und Schwarz-Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Blau-silber
Montageilk mit 2 jiggs
Wer:ich und 8 Freunde
Fänge: ich 20 Dorsche zwischen 40und 70cm die anderen zusammen 38
Sonstiges:Hat mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht auf der Forelle!
der wind war zwar zum schluß einbischen zu doll aber sonst war es ne gute tour hatten 2 frauen dabei die eine hatte3 dorsche gefangen!
war auch tages bester mit 20 dorschen der größte aufen kutter hatte 78cm


----------



## Mini-Broesel (15. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.4.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hiligenhafen-Fehmarn Belt (Tonne 5)
Wind: 3-4 abnehmend 1-2
Himmel: Sonne,Sonne und nochmals Sonne
Angel / Fangtiefe:17-38m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: rot-grün
Montage: solo
Wer: Ich,Papa,die AOL Angelgroup in der Papa Mitglied ist und noch eine andere Gruppe
Fänge:Ich 4 einen von 3 kg und 70cm,Papa 2 Dorsche und einen Goldbutt
Sonstiges: Es war ein sehr schöner Tag mit bemühter Crew und geilem Wetter.Es gab kaum kaum Dorsche die nicht gegafft werden mussten.
Als Jens ins tiefe gefahren ist und wir in Tiefen bis zu 38m fischten fing ich einen schönen Dorsch von guten 3 kg .Bis zum letzten Stop war mein Dorsch der größte an Board.2 Minuten vor Ende fing aber leider ein anderer Angler einen Fisch von 4,5 kg und schnappte mir den Tagessieg vor der Nase weg#q #q #q :r :r


----------



## Talis (15. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.04.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: leicht nordwest später abnehmend
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, gegen mittag dann sonne
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: kein
Pilkerfarbe: bronze
Montage: Solopilker (ausschließlich)
Wer: 13 andere und ich
Fänge: 24 gute Dorsche (Bootsbester), ca. 10 Stück (kleiner 45 cm) greife ich mir nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin,
Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.06
Kutter / Boot: Mietboot führerscheinfrei von Neustadt
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Neustädter Bucht
Wind: west nord west
Himmel: Sonne , Nachmittags leicht bewölkt mit einem Schauer
Drift: heftig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot  gelb/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: silber später  blau/sillber
Montage: Pilker + Beifänger oder Pilker + Heringsvorfach
Wer: Heggi und ich
Fänge: Heggi 3 von 45 bis 50 cm  ich 7 von 45 bis 58 cm
Bemerkung : morgens war es noch klasse aber ab 11 Uhr wurde die Drift so heftig , das wir mit 100g Pilker Mühe hatten auf Grund zu kommen . Herineg waren im Hafen von Neustadt und in der Bucht nur ganz vereinzelt auf dem Echolot zu sehen . Wassertemperatur laut Echolt ca 3 Grad


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hd-treiber (18. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.04.06
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchboot
Wind: leicht um West, drehend später abnehmend
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, gegen mittag dann sonne, sonne, sonne:q 
Drift: wenig, zuletzt wohl zuwenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zw. 8 u. 16m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot und grün-braune Krabbenfarbe
Pilkerfarbe: -
Montage: Attraktor und Beifänger, Nachläufer auf Wattwurm
Wer: mein Kumpel und ich und zig andere kleine Boote:q 
Fänge: ich 8 schöne Dorsche, mein Kumpel 5 Dorsche, 1 Kliesche
Die meisten Fänge kamen auf Nachläufer mit Wattwurm.

Was für ein Hammertag!!!!!!! Wetter war echt was für die Seele! Seeluft und dann auch noch Fisch gefangen#6 #6  Gut, das Fangergebnis hätte auch besser sein können, aber man ist ja nicht undankbar, schon gar nicht, nach dieser langen Durststrecke!#6 #6 
Hab mir schön die Birne verbrannt, aber das nimmt man gern in Kauf bei diesem Wetter!


----------



## Udo1 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Ich war am 16.04.2006 mit der MS Moret ab Rostock unterwegs:
------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt:16.04.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS Moret 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock bis Kadettrinne
Wind: SüdOst bis Süd
Himmel: Bedeckt, zeitweise etwas Regen
Drift: wenig, bis langsames schritttempo
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12 bis 22m
Jiggfarbe:Twister rot und rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot/gelb auch gelb
Montage:ein Twister oder kleiner Mak, unter Pilker
Wer: alle zehn Angler an Bord
Fänge: insgesamt ca. 45 Dorsche, 5 Heringe, davon 4Dorsche ca. 3Kg
Sonstiges: Versuche mit Heringsstücke erfolglos, zwei Dorsche an Pilker mit Heeringsstück. Eigner Herr Retzlaff hat sich viel Mühe gegeben. Danke
------------------[/quote]


----------



## schwabe (18. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: Ostersonntag
Hafen: Sassnitz
Kutter: MS Rügenland
Wetter: bewölkt, teilweise Regen, Wind 2 bis 3
Köder: Pilker zwischen 50-100g 
Fänge: 20 Dorsche einer mit 5kg
War wie immer ein super Tag, wollte eigentlich zwei Tage rausfahren aber
nach dem ersten Tag hatte ich schon meine Kühltruhe voll.
Insgesamt wurden 500 Dorsche an diesem Tag gefangen. 
Und jeder hatte mindestens einen grösseren dabei.
Grüssle an Käptn Manni und Vera.
Bis demnächst.#h


----------



## Hansi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt : 15. und 16.4.
Hafen : Sassnitz
Kutter : MS Brigitte
Wetter : Samstag Sonne, Wind SW 4, Sonntag siehe MS Rügenland"Schwabe"
Köder : Pilker zwischen 50 und 100 gr. ,1 Beifänger
Fänge: zu dritt Samstag 33 und So. 26 in guter Küchengröße
siehe Bericht Dorsch vor Rügen


----------



## baltic25 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Freitag, 14.04.2006
Kutter / Boot: Baltic II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sagasbank/tief
Wind: WSW 4-5
Himmel: wechselhaft
Drift: den ganzen Tag um 0,8kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14m
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz/rot
Montage: Pilk+ 1Beifänger
Wer: Ich + Kumpel
Fänge: 50Stk. zusammen:m :m 
Sonstiges:Super Tag alle Fische von 50cm aufwärts ,größter 18Pfund ca 14kg Filet|stolz: |jump:


----------



## big mama (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.04.06
Kutter :MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen 
Wind: W 5-6
Himmel: wechselhaft mit fiesem Regenschauern
Drift: den ganzen Tag um 1,5 kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25m
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: silber blau und schwarz rot
Montage: Pilk+ 1Beifänger
Wer: Mein Mann , und unsere beiden Kids ,2 Freunde und noch ca 30 andere Petrijünger
Fänge: Wir 12 um 60 (unser Sohn hält den Familienrekord mit 65 cm ).
Auf dem gesamten Kutter ca. 150. 
Sonstiges: Ein riesig toller Tag ( außer für unsere Tochter:v ) mit einem sehr motivierten Heiko Stengel und seiner Crew.


----------



## kiepenangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.4.06
Kutter / Boot: MS HaiIV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnbelt, meist bei Tonne 5
Wind: 3-4 abnehmend 1-2
Himmel: meiste zeit sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 22-26m
Drift: anfansg etwas mehr, später weniger 
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, orange-silber
Montage: pilk + 1 jig
Fänge: hatte 6 maßige fische, einen davon allerdings gerissen und dann noch so ca. 2 untermaßige. die fischgrößen waren normal.
Sonstiges: günther ist nicht gefahren, da er urlaub hatte. der fisch kam nur vereinzelt, waren irgendwie keine richtigen schwärme da#c. die fische waren teilweise immer noch voll laich.(also hornhechteutin, nicht fischen gehen, sonst fängste noch laichdorsche#y)


----------



## kiepenangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.4.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / waren wohl in der nähe vom schießgebiet ( kenne die gegend ja nicht so gut, da ich normal immer von heiligenhafen fahre)
Wind: ka. so 3 schätze ich mal kann auch weniger gewesen sein
Himmel: meiste zeit sonnig, teilweise diesig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 15m 
drift: sehr wenig
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, orange-silber
Montage: pilk + 1 jig
Fänge: hatte 14 fische zum mitnehmen. viele um 50cm#6, insgesammt wurde gut gefangen und teilweise waren auch n paar bessere fische dabei#:. und es waren wenig untermaßige fsiche dabei!
Sonstiges: war das erste mal auf der sirius und bin begeistert, war nicht das letzte mal mit dem schiff raus. falls meine beiden stammkutter in heiligenahfen ausgebucht sind oder nicht fahren, bin ich auf jeden fall wieder auf der sirius. der kapitän hat wirklich nach dem fisch :a:s gesucht und ihn auch gefunden. außerdem hat er noch ne halbe stunde rangehängt, da er zum schluss noch einen guten schwarm gefunden hatte#6. die crew ist auch freundlich udn hilfsbereit


----------



## der_Jig (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19-04-2006
Kutter / Boot: Christine / 5,20m Boot vom wrs-bootcharter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: fynshav
Wind: morgens S 2 , gegen 14 Uhr nahm es gewaltig zu, 4-5 und starke Böen
Himmel: bis 14 Uhr strahlend blau und Sonne, danach bedeckt und Regen
Drift: ganzen Tag 0,8-1,2 Knoten... also ganz schön ordentlich für das boot
Angel / Fangtiefe: 26-43m (durschnittliche tiefe ist so 35m)
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: Sprotte rot-schwarz und orange-silber
Montage: Solo oder 1Jig + Pilk
Wer: Meine Freundin, FlöthiFischfänger, Seatrout und ich
Fänge: absolute Nullnummer!!!! hatten 10 Fische, die kleiner waren als die Pilker
Sonstiges:

Der Tag fing supergut an, perfektes Wetter, die Einweisung in das Boot war super und der Anbieter war supernett und hilfsbereit. 
Naja, als wir dann an die erste Fangstelle gefahren sind, eine Tonne an der an den letzten Tagen gut gefangen wurde, ging die Euphorie langsam zurück...
keine Anzeige, kein Fischkontakt und ja...

so ging das dann weiter... Dann die ersten Fische : Dorsche von nichteinmal 15 cm, die auf den Pilk gingen, kamen ins boot... SUPER!!! Hab in meinem Leben noch nie so kleine Dorsche gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen!
Man merkte die kleinen Fische noch nichteinmal beim Pilken, da es immer welliger wurde und die Fische wirklich extrem klein waren.
Seatrout hat dann noch einen 33er Wittling in der Seite gerissen, welches der einzige Fisch zum Mitnehmen gewesen wäre, wenn er nicht irgendwelche Krankheiten in sich gehabt hätte...

Fazit: Es hätte ein schöner, fischreicher Tag werden können. Er war zwar ganz nett, aber irgendwie ist man dann doch ein wenig enttäuscht, wenn man 140km fährt, 140Euro ausgiebt und nichtmal ein Filet am Abend in die Pfanne hauen kann...


----------



## JapanRot (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.04.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnbelt, meist bei Tonne 5
Wind: 3-4 abnehmend 1-2
Himmel: meiste zeit sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-26m
Drift: War erst ganz i.O., hinterher standen wir fast
Jiggfarbe: Blitz Jigs (schwarz/rot)
Pilkerfarbe: bleifarben, hauptsache 125-150Gr. und das Teil bleibt am Grund,
ist eh kein Drilling dran ;-o)
Montage: Hakenloser Pilker + 2 Jigs
Fänge: Ich konnte 5 maßige Fische erwischen. Die Größen waren i.O.
Sonstiges: Ein schöner und sonniger Tag. Habe mir das Heck zufällig mit "Martin1" geteilt und wir hatten eine Menge Spaß


----------



## JapanRot (20. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.04.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf / Kieler Förde & DK Grenze
Wind: 3-4 abnehmend 3
Himmel: meiste zeit sonnig aber recht diesig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-26m
Drift: Leider hatten wir teilweise nur 0,1 KN Drift. Also war arbeiten angesagt,
Jiggfarbe: Blitz Jigs (schwarz/rot)
Pilkerfarbe: bleifarben, hauptsache 125-150Gr. und das Teil bleibt am Grund,
ist eh kein Drilling dran ;-o)
Montage: Hakenloser Pilker + 2 Jigs 
Fänge: Ich hatte 20 Dorsche in richtig geilen Größen. Bewegten sich alle so zwischen 60-70 Zentimetern. Der größte gefangene hatte 74 cm
Sonstiges: Yippie...Tagessieger geworden und ne´n schickes "MS Forelle" Tagessieger Abzeichen abgestaubt. Und wieder verfolgte mich ein Boardie.
Kam doch um 05:00 Uhr plötzlich der "Freibadwirt" Andreas mit nem lütten Bekannten von Ihm um die Ecke. So hatten wir in der Spitze vorne eine Menge Spaß. Bernhard hat seinen Job mal wieder richtig gut gemacht. Bis bald !!!


----------



## lars.hebenstrei (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo!
Waren am 19-21. April mit der Blauort von Laboe aus auf Fischfang.
3 Tage so gut wie kein Wind und daher fast keine Drift. Früh ging mit Beifänger gar nichts. Nur Pilker von 60-80g und weit werfen. Es wurde wenig gefangen, dafür aber gute Größen( an den ersten 2 Tagen pro Tag mit 10 Mann am Heck nur ca 25 Fische). 3. Tag war besser. Der meiste hatte 15 Stück.
Das beste war mein Fang am 21. Hatte einen Dorsch von 94 cm und genau 9 kg! Sonst hatte ich an drei Tagen insgesamt 19 Fische.


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin
Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnbelt, 
Wind: 3-4 zunehmendHimmel: bedeckt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15m
Drift: nicht von schlechten Eltern war aber klasse
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot 
Pilkerfarbe: rot oder blausilber
Montage:  Pilker + 2 Jigs
Fänge: ich 6 Dorsche davon 5 Ü55 und 1 65er 
Sonstiges: waren mit 25 Leuten unterwegs und es wurde genial gefangen . Alle Dorsche hatten Ü50 und sehr sehr viele Ü60er waren dabei . Schätze mal das gut 250 bis 300 Dorsche rausgekommen sind . Die Crew der Karoline hat sich mega ins Zeug gelegt und ist wieder einmal ihrem Ruf als bester Kutter in Heiligenhafen gerecht geworden 
Bericht dazu hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75419

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin
Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnbelt,
Wind: 3-4 zunehmend am Nachmittag / bedeckt am Nachmittag Sonne
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15m
Drift: zeitweise bis 3 kmh
Jiggfarbe: ---
Pilkerfarbe: orange gelb silber Pearl Select 75gr
Montage: Pilker solo
Fänge: reichlich 
Sonstiges: war ein super Tag auf der Karoliene mit vielen lieben und nettel Leuten


----------



## freibadwirt (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt :19. und 20.4.06
Kutter : MS Forelle
Heimathafen : Heikendorf
Wind : ersterTag 1-3Bft ,2ter Tag 0-2 Bft
Angeltiefe:15-25Meter
Drift:--------
Jiggfarbe:rot,schwarz grün
Pilker:Speedy in Rot-Schwarz
Fänge:10 Dorsche in tollen Größen 50-70cm am erstenTag
          14 Dorsche bis 80 cm am zweiten Tag
Sonstiges: Habe mit meinem Patenkind 2 tolle Tage auf der Forelle erlebt und einen Boardi getroffen (Japanrot).Möcht mich hier noch mal bei der Besatzung der Forelle bedanken die auch auf die Wünsche und Bedürfnisse eines 10jährigen eingehen und immer mit Rat und Tat #6 #6 #6  zur seite stehen.Meiner Meinung nach einer (wenn nicht der )besten Kutter der Ostsee.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## hd-treiber (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.2006
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Zw. Kübo und Meschendorf
Wind: 3-4 zunehmend um O/NO
Himmel: diesig, zeitweise zum Ende ein wenig aufklarend
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-16m
Drift: heftig, Driftsack hat alles gegeben, war aber etwas klein
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: -
Montage: Attractor, andere Angel Nachläufersystem mit Watti 
Fänge: Gesamt 13, Ich davon 7 (siehe Bild), die anderen 6 teilten sich meine beiden Kumpel

Fazit: Scheiss hohe Wellen, mit einem normalen Kleinboot oder kleinerem Schlauchboot wäre es ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen gewesen zwecks Wind und Wellen.
Auf Kunstköder gesamt nur 2 Dorsche, Rest alle auf Wattwurm.

War ein schöner Tag, aber etwas weniger Wellengang wäre schön gewesen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben....|supergri


----------



## der_Jig (24. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.206
Kutter / Boot: Ms Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: war eigentlich den gesamten tag kaum bis gar kein wind
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: 0,3 knoten am morgen, danach eigentlich 0 drift
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15m
Jiggfarbe: kein jig
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot und orange-silber
Montage: 35-40gr solo-pilk
Wer: ca. 20 andere und Seatrout und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: ganz ok für diese verhältnisse, ich 16, seatrout tagessieger mit 17, danach kamen 13 und so weiter...
Sonstiges: die fische mussten sich hart erarbeitet werden. standen zum glück am heck gerade raus und haben ohne ende durchgezogen beim werfen... war wie pilze sammeln, ab und zu findet man einen und nimmt ihn mit! 

durchschnittsgröße war super bei uns, jeder nur 3 untermaßige zurück...

Seatrout 17 dorsche : 795cm
ich 16 dorsche : 765cm größter von uns hatte 61, viele 50er...


Mal wieder eine SUPER AUSFAHRT auf der Forelle, mit leckerstem Brathering und super Stimmung!!!

Es macht einfach Spass mit Bernhard rauszufahren, denn da merkt man, dass es ihm auch wichtig ist, dass wir fangen und nicht, dass er möglichst viel geld verdient...

bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Ködervorkoster (25. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.04.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS - Antje
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: Morgens ca. 1 - 2, ab Mittags immer mehr nachlassend
Himmel: leicht bedeckt (hell), aber ohne Sonne (kein Regen)
Drift:  Leichte Drift / leichter Seegang, danach immer weniger bis fast null
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8 - 18 m
Jiggfarbe: 1 Jig - rot/schwarz (2 Dorsche)
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot (5 Dorsche)
Montage: 1 Pilker - 55 bis 80 Gramm / 1 Beifänger (klein & ohne Bleikopf)
Wer: ca. 35 Andere / ... und Eugen & Holger & Stefan & Ich
Fänge: Insgesamt (Durchschnitt pro Angler) leicht überdurchschnittlich, ca. 3 - 4 St..  Unser Fang:  Eugen 1 / Stefan (seekrank) 1 / Holger 12 (+ 3 untermaßige zurück) / Ich 7.
Sonstiges: Fische waren bei 90% aller Stops da, oftmals wurde trotz andauernder Fänge "abgehupt"...(!)  Pilker ging bei allen besser als Jig. Der Dorsch ging kaum auf "stark gerissene" Pilker. Gut fing, wer den Pilker wie einen Zocker führte (Siehe Holger/12 + 3 untermaßige zurück). Pilker-Hüpfer (1 oder 2) von 10 cm unmittelbar über dem Grund genügten völlig (Einholen / Kurbeln a. d. Rolle nicht erforderlich / habe ich zu spät gemerkt...). Der Pilker wurde, nach den Hüpfern, auch bei völligem Stillstand über Grund genommen.
Bester Angler 12 Dorsche & drei "Nemos" zurück: Holger (Spitzname: Holli, die "Waldfee")
Wie üblich haben die Bug / Heck - "Weitwerfer" auch diesmal weit überdurchschnittlich gefangen.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

.....


----------



## Bleo01 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Mojen Mojen

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.04.2006
Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Trollegrund -bei Kühlungsborn
Wind: Morgens ca. 1 - 2, ab Mittags 3 , Nachmittag 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt (hell),ab Nachmittag Regen
Drift: Leichte Drift / leichter Seegang, danach immer stärker 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8 - 16 m
Jiggfarbe: 1 Jig - rot/schwarz (1 Dorsche)
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot (5 Dorsche)
Montage: 1 Pilker -  75 Gramm später 100g/ 1 Beifänger 
Wer: ca. 10 Andere 
Fänge: Insgesamt (Durchschnitt pro Angler) , ca. 3 - 4 St. 
Unser Fang: Ebse 5 , Ich 6.
Sonstiges: war wohl kein Dorschwetter! #c 

*

*


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Und wieder Fakten, Fakten, Fakten :m 


Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Schießgebiet
Wind: Sehr wechselhaft, zum größten Teil 3bft aus SO. Teilweise viel mehr mit Böen und teilweise gar nichts
Himmel: bedeckt, später Sonne
Drift: Schwach bis gut 
Angel / Fangtiefe: ~16 m, ganz zum Schluss flacher
Jiggfarbe: Wenn gejiggt, dann mit Rot/blau (1 Fisch)
Pilkerfarbe: Blau/Silber
Montage: Solo Pilk oder mit 2 Jiggs gejiggt. Solo ging eindeutig besser! 
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 9 gute Dorsche 
Sonstiges: Das Wochenende war aufgrund der Winddrehung um 180° extrem schlecht. Samstag hatte der Tagesbeste wohl gerade mal 6 Fische #d 
Sonntag dann ein bischen besser, Anzeigen ohne Ende, aber die Fische haben einfach nicht gefressen. Ab Mittag wurde es dann ein wenig besser.
9 Fische war hoch, 2-3 andere hatten ebenfalls 9. Sonst einige Nichtfänger und Durchschnitt 3-4 Fische...


----------



## tritrixi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.04.2006
Kutter / Boot: 8 m Trimaran
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar / 4 nm nördlich Poel
Wind: N 1-3 Bft
Himmel: Dauerregen
Drift: Schwach bis Gut 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8 - 14 m
Fangzeit: 11:30 bis 14:00
Pilkerfarbe: Jenzi mit Zusatzdrilling ( schlanker Pilker Dunkelrot / Silber )
Montage: Solo Pilk, Solo ging eindeutig besser! 
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 15 gute Dorsche von 45 - 67 cm 
Sonstiges: Es ist so wie ich schon mal gelesen habe. Die größten Dorsche fängt man, wenn der Pilker nur so 30 - 40 cm bewegt wird.


----------



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:                  28.04.06
Kutter / Boot:                       MS Epsholm
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:        Warnemünde
Wind:                                   WNW
Himmel:                                 Heiter bis wolkig
Drift:                                   0,5 - 0,7 Kn also sehr gering
Angel / Fangtiefe:                  14 -18 m
Jiggfarbe:                             schw/rot
Pilkerfarbe:                            alle
Montage:                             Pilk/ Twister oder Atractor schwarz 11 cm
Wer:                                   Meine beiden Brüder und ich und 8 andere
Fänge:                                schlecht 14 ges. wir 5
Sonstiges:                            kaum Drift kaum Fisch


----------



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*



			
				bastelberg schrieb:
			
		

> Tag der Ausfahrt:                  29.04.06
> Kutter / Boot:                       MS Kehrwieder
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet:        Warnemünde
> Wind:                                   W
> ...


                                          Kutter nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:                  29.04.06
Kutter / Boot:                       MS Kehrwieder
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:        Warnemünde
Wind:                                   W
Himmel:                                wolkig, nachm. Regen
Drift:                                   0,2 fast garnicht
Angel / Fangtiefe:                  11 -16 m
Jiggfarbe:                             schw/rot
Pilkerfarbe:                            alle
Montage:                             Pilk/ Twister oder Atractor schwarz 11 cm,
                                          Wattwurm auf Buttvorfach
Wer:                                   Meine beiden Brüder und ich und 27 andere
Fänge:                                schlecht 19 ges. wir 3 (auf Watti)
Sonstiges:                            kaum Drift kaum Fisch[/QUOTE]
                                          Kutter nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*



			
				bastelberg schrieb:
			
		

> Tag der Ausfahrt:                  30.04.06
> Kutter / Boot:                       MS Kehrwieder
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet:        Warnemünde
> Wind:                                   So
> ...


                                          Kutter nicht empfehlenswert[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hansi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 29.4.06
Kutter : MS Pasewalk
Heimathafen/Seegebiet : Warnemünde / Kadetrinne
Wind : NO 2-3
Wetter : Sonne bis bewölkt, bei der Rückfahrt Regen
Drift : zuerst kaum und zunehmend
Angeltiefe : 16 - 25 m
Montage : Pilker solo und ein Beifänger
Jigfarbe : rot
Pilkerfarbe : einmal quer Kiste
Fänge : eher mäßig, mein Kumpel 1 ich 4
sonstiges : Sehr mühsames Angeln, insgesamt nur wenig Fisch und kaum Fische, die wirklich gebissen hatten, Drilling/Jig oft aussen am Kopf und wenn gebissen dann waren es Nemos


----------



## duc900desmo (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *29.04.200
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Thailand
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Gelbes Riff 
*Wind:* 5_6 bft NO
*Himmel:* bewoelkt
*Drift:* reichlich
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 35 und 50m
*Jiggfarbe: *1 -2 rote Gummimakks
*Pilkerfarbe: *weiss, orange, gruen
*Montage: *Pilker 150-300g solo oder Vorfach mit 2 Beifaengern
*Wer: *Jens und ich und noch knapp 20 andere
*Faenge:* Jens 20(50-85), 1Leng,1 Pollack, Ich 19(45cm-98cm). 
*Groeßen:* s.o. 98cm = 8kg
*Sonstiges:* Es war der Horror. Kaum aus dem Hafen fingen die ersten an zu spucken. Die Wellen so stark, dass die Angler durch die Gegend flogen. Einige haben sich nicht unerheblich verletzt. Bis Mittag hatte Jens die erste Kiste voll. Ich nur 5 Stueck. Dann die Idee gehabt, nimm doch mal Ostsee-Vorfach mit 2 schwarz-roten Twistern an 65er monofiler. Danach lief es wie bei den Katzen: Runterlassen, 2 mal leicht zupfen, Dublette mit 2 70ern. 98cm auf rot schwarzen Twister- Haken hatte sich schon leicht aufgebogen. Beide zusammen 29 kg Filet.


----------



## Elbkieker (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.05.2006*
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Ostpreusen
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* heiligenhafen 
*Wind:* 4 bft Ost
*Himmel:* klar
*Drift:* kaum
*Angel / Fangtiefe: ?*
*Jiggfarbe: rote twister und gummilappen*
*Pilkerfarbe: *, orange-silber 
*Montage: *Pilker 50-80gr solo oder Vorfach mit 1 Beifaengern
*Wer: angelkumpel* und ich und noch knapp 20 andere
*Faenge:* angelkumpel 5, ich 7 
*Groeßen:* zwischen 50 und 75 cm
*Sonstiges *hartes angeln bei ostwind und allgemein wenig fisch, aber ein sehr schöner angeltag, aber ein sehr schmutziger kutter, also demnächst wieder das kleine schlauchboot klargemacht!!


----------



## Silverstar (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.05.2006
Kutter / Boot: *MS Peter 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Travemünde 
*Wind:* 5-6 bft NO, später 4-5 NO
*Himmel:* klar
*Drift:*Extem
*Angel / Fangtiefe: ?*
*Jiggfarbe: rote twister *
*Pilkerfarbe: *, Alles einmal durch
*Montage: *Pilker 50-80gr solo oder Vorfach mit 1 Beifaengern
*Wer: angelkumpel* Piotr84, ich und noch knapp 20 andere
*Faenge:* Piotr84 3, ich 2 
*Groeßen:* zwischen 50 und 55
*Sonstiges. sch..s angeln *bei dem Nordostwind und allgemein wenig fisch,  Kapitän war nicht grad bemüht den Fisch zu suchen, haben vom Bootsman gehört das wir eigentich bei dem NO wind im Hafenbleiben konnten. deswegen waren wir etwas stinktig auf den Oberboss, weil er immer weiter weg und saudicht unter land gefahren ist ca. 1000m auf ca. 6m tiefe, und die driften bei der Tiefe waren dann nur ca. 5-10min. lang! und immer wieder die gleichen Fischleeren stellen angefahren. :r


----------



## sunny (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.05.2006
Kutter / Boot: Rochen/Gitti's Bootsverleih
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Wind: 5-6 bft NO
Himmel: klar
Drift:1,5 - 1,7 sm
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 - 18 m
Jiggfarbe: orange twister 
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber war die Topfarbe des Tages
Montage: Pilker 40-80gr solo oder Vorfach mit 1 Beifaengern
Wer: ich und noch 9 andere
Faenge: insgesamt gut, ich hatte 7 Ü50, einer davon Ü60|supergri  
Groeßen: zwischen 50 und 65
Sonstiges: War ne spannende Sache auf dem kleinen Boot bei dem Wind, haben des öfteren ne Volldusche vom Spritzwasser hinnehmen müssen


----------



## nachläufer (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.05.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe/Kieler Förde/Gabelsflach
Wind: ???
Himmel: klar/Sonnenschein
Drift:0,8-1,2
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 -15m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber Wuttke !!!!!!!!
Montage: Pilker 80gr. mit 1 Beifaengern
Wer: ich und noch ca. 25 andere
Faenge: 18 Stück was zugleich auch hoch war. 
Groeßen: zwischen 45 und 80cm
Sonstiges: Es gibt 20 verschiedene Wetterberichte und 20 demzufolge verschiedene Vorhersagen ! Gemeldet war allgemein 5-6 NO, also erstmal Tag vorher Andy angerufen und gefragt was Sache ist ? Andy sagte mir daraufhin, dass dies nicht zustimmt und er sollte Recht behalten. Teilweise schlief der Wind in unserer Ecke eher ein als das er auffrischte. Gefangen wurde unterschiedlich was auf sicherlich auf verschiedene Gründe zurückzuführen war. Hinten am Heck wurde gut gefangen und vorne am Bug hatte die Feuerwehrsgruppe aus Walsrode so ihre Probleme #h. Trotzdem hat es wie immer super Spaß gemacht und ich habe supernette Leute kennenlernen dürfen. Gruß natürlich an Andy, Klaus, das Speedypilkerteam und alle anderen ! 
__________________


----------



## Talis (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6.05.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: NO um 5
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, gegen mittag dann sonne
Drift: teilweise stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe: kein 
Pilkerfarbe: bronze
Montage: Solopilker (ausschließlich) oder einen Jig hinter den Pilker
Wer: mein Vater, ein Freund und ich
Fänge: Vater: 1; Freund: 7; ich: 10 (und 11 wieder zurück)


----------



## Loup de mer (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Freitag, der 05.05.2006
Kutter / Boot: MY "Eidum"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar / Wismarbucht
Wind: OSO 3 bft, später OSO 3-4 bft
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5...7m
Jiggfarbe: rot ging ca. eine Stunde am Vormittag sehr gut, sonst gar nicht
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz orange/silber
Montage: Solopilker
Wer: 15 und ich
Fänge: auf dem Boot ca. 140 Dorsche (ich 17). Kein Schneider
Sonstiges: Weite Würfe brachten schöne Dorsche. Habe keinen Untermaßigen gesehen an diesem Tag. Meine waren alle zwischen 50...70cm. Geniales Angeln:l !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FroDo (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.05.2006
Kutter: Wiking
Heimathafen:  Kappeln
Wind: 4-5 später weniger
Himmel: klar
Drift: recht stark
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber 
Montage: Pilker 60-80g bzw. 2 x Jig + Pilker ohne Haken
Wer: 30 andere und ich
Faenge: insgesamt ok, ich hatte 15 Maßige und 10 Untermaßige, auf dem Kutter gesamt 186 Maßige; anschließend im Hafen noch 92 Heringe
Groeßen: Schnitt leider nur so bei 45cm


----------



## FroDo (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.05.2006
Kutter: Wiking
Heimathafen:  Kappeln
Wind: ca. 3 später noch weniger
Himmel: klar
Drift: gering
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber 
Montage: Pilker 60-80g + 1 Jig
Wer: ca. 30 andere und ich
Faenge: insgesamt nicht gut, ich hatte 12 Maßige (hoch), auf dem Kutter gesamt nur 87 Maßige, einige Schneider
Groeßen: Mein bester hatte 91 cm und 6,5 kg|supergri - schon dafür hat es sich gelohnt; Schnitt so bei 45- 50cm

Wer heute fangen wollte musste viel arbeiten und sehr weit werfen - zu wenig Drift.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.05.2006
Kutter: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen: Meschendorf MV
Wind: 0
Himmel: klar
Drift: 1,5-2 kmh
Jiggfarbe: --
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber
Montage: Pilker 40 Gramm solo
Wer: Knurri und ich
Wir hatten einen tollen tag bei null welle und haben einige schöne Dorsche gefangen, der erste Horni war auch an der Leine


----------



## dickdorsch80 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.05.2006
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: fast keiner
Himmel: klar
Drift: wenig
Jiggfarbe: schwarz und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber und orange-silber
Montage: 2 Jiggs und Pilker ohne Drilling (da nahezu alle Bisse auf Jiggs)
Wer: 12 begeistere Hochseeangler
Fänge: eher schlecht - die meisten an Bord hatten im Schnitt um die 5 Dorsche; größenmäßig alles vertreten. 

Waren das erste, aber bestimmt nicht das mal mit der Simone draußen.  Trotz der wenigen Dorschfilets doch eine gelungene Tour!


----------



## Wulli (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,

Tag: 13.05.
Boot: Radi 
Ort: Grobro geslippt. Sagasbank und weiter draußen sowie Sund
Wind: 0-2 Bft.
Drift: nix
Montage: Pilker solo, Schleppen mit Downrigger und Falkfisch Spöket
Fänge: 7 Dicke Dorsche, eine Platte auf Watti

Die Dorsche standen alle bei 60 Fuß! Also schon recht tief. Im Flachen hat es erst gegen Abend gebissen.
Wetter war traumhaft, leider ein bischen zu wenig Drift.

Wulli


----------



## Jigrunner (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.05.2006
Kutter              : MS Hai4
Heimathafen      : Heiligenhafen
Wind                : kaum
Himmel             : klar
Drift                 : wenig
Jigfarbe            : rot/rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe         : orange silber
Montage           : Pilker 60 Gramm solo/ Pilker ohne Drilling mit 2 Jigs in der Abdrift.
Fangtiefe          : 10-15m
Fänge               : 11 Stk. massig 4 Stk. untermassig zurück

Weit werfen und viel arbeiten da wenig Drift, dann gab es auch Fisch meist alle auf Pilker solo.
Schöner Tag Super Manschaft schönes Wetter was will man mehr.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

.....


----------



## Dieter Schareina (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_Hallo Gleichgesinnte.

Ausfahrt mit der Forelle am 14.5.06.
30 Angler vom Angelverein Hameln 
gefangen ca. 100 Dorsche,davon 60 mitgenommen.
Wetter:kein Regen,Wind NW.(einige haben gefüttert)
kapitän und Service:wie gewohnt gut!:k
Spruch des Tages von bernhardKapitän)
"Mit den Dorschen ist das wie mit den Frauen.Ich will euch wohl hinfahren, aber in die Kiste bekommen  müsst ihr sie schon selbst."|bla:
Beifänger:Rot und schwarz

Die nächste Fahrt im September ist schon klar.
PS.Danke an Peter Siekmann, der das alles so toll organisiert hat.:m

Schönes Angeln noch!! und Petri Heil.

H.-D.S.
__




_


----------



## der_Jig (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.05.06
Kutter / Boot: Auslegerboot Sirius (kein Scheiss   )
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Ahmed Beach / Bali / Balinesian Sea
Wind: S3
Himmel: Sonne pur!!!
Drift: keine Ahnung, auch egal haben "geschleppt" 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-20m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: -
Montage:  eine 200 m lange Leine mit 180 selbstgebundenen fliegen dran #6 
Wer: Mein Vater, ein Fischer "name unverständlich" und ich 
Fänge: 1 Makrele! 
Sonstiges: War eine superwitzige Fahrt. Nachdem meine Big Game Hoffnung erstmal über Bord geschmissen wurden, da das Boot kaputt war und wir keinen Ersatz finden konnten, haben wir einfach einen Fischer gefragt ob er mal mit uns rausfährt...gegen ein entsprechendes Trinkgeld von 13 Euro (Abzocke!!! durschnittslicher Monatslohn eines Balinesen 30-50€ im Monat, aber egal, ich wollt raus...) ... Segel wurde gehisst und dann haben wir die witzige montage zu wasser gelassen... schnur einfach raus, ans ende ein 400gramm blei, alles ein wenig runtergelassen und dann gib ihm... mit vollen segeln raus und an der küste langgeschippert...ziemlich nasse angelegenheit, aber bei 37grad außen- und 30grad wassertemperatur nicht wirklich schlimm...nun gut, die schnur hat er sich an seinen großen onkel geklemmt, als "Bissanzeiger"  , und dann sind wir also die Küste auf und ab geschippert... mal abgesehen davon, dass nicht wirklich was passiert ist, war es einfach nur genial dort auf dem wasser zu sein...
irgendwann haben wir dann die leine eingezogen und es hing eine kleine süße makrele dran!  super!
naja, ansonsten war ich viel schnorcheln und es gab millionen an fischen, allerdings alle so schön, dass ich froh war, dass wir keinen von diesen gefangen oder gerissen (bei 180fliegen ist die chance schon größer als mit nem solo... ) haben...

achja, witzig war, dass unser "kapitän" irgendwann einen super spacigen helm aufgesetzt hat, weil er angst vor den fliegenden Fischen hatte...  und wenn viel wasser im boot stand, hat er den helm auch gern mal zum schöpfen benutzt... 

so, der nächste bericht ist dann mal wieder vom dorschen, spätestens am 30.05. gehts wieder los...


----------



## Bleo01 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin moin!!!
Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.05.o6
Kutter: MS Dessau
Heimathafen: Rostock-Warnemünde
Wind: 4-5
Drift: irre
Jigfarbe: rot schwarz
Montage: 2 Jigs und ein Pilker(100g) später solo
Fangtiefe: 6-11m
Fänge: ich hatte 10 und mit 12 Anglern auf dem Kutter hatten
wir ca. 80 Dorsche. Alles Küchendorsche kein Grosser dabei.#d 

Das war echt ein super Tag mit super netten Leuten. Leider hatten wir echt scheiss viel Wind und eine Monster Drift. Ansonsten fährt man in Rostock ja zur Kadettrinne. Aber alle Kutter blieben "auf Sichtweite" zum Hafen. 


*

*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.05.2006
Kutter: Wiking
Heimathafen: Kappeln
Wind: 4-5 später 6-7, teilweise Sturmwarnung für Dänemark
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: recht stark
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb/silber 
Montage: Pilker 60-80g bzw. 2 x Jig + Pilker ohne Haken
Wer: 23 andere (hauptsächlich Jugendliche) und ich
Fänge: insgesamt nur ca. 60 Dorsche, ich hatte 5, hoch waren 11

War grundsätzlich ein super Tag, wir waren mit der Jugendgruppe (SAV Itzehoe) unterwegs. Auf Grund des starken Windes hatten wir ein paar seekranke:v  Jugendliche. Von ihnen haben später nur noch die Hälfte geangellt. 
Helwig *(hatte übrigens vor kurzem 50 jähriges Seefahrtsjubiläum)*#6  hat sich wie gewohnt Mühe gegeben uns an den Fisch zu bringen, doch der Wind hat die Fahrtmöglichkeiten sehr eingeschränkt, so dass wir immer unter Land bleiben mussten. Im Hafen angekommen, ging es den Jugendlichen auch wieder gut. Ein neuer Termin im August ist schon gebucht.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## racinggoat (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.05.2006
Kutter: MS Feliks
Heimathafen: Kolobrzeg (Polen)
Wind: ich denke 4 -6, nachmittags eher Babypopo
Himmel: früh stark bewölkt (kein Regen), nachmittags herrlicher Sonnenschein
Drift: stark bis wenig
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: gelb - orange
Montage: nur Pilker an dünner Geflochtener, da alle fast Bisse auf Pilker
Wer: 12 begeistere Hochseeangler
Fänge: mittelmäßig, Schnitt um die 5 Dorsche; größenmäßig alles dabei, im Gebiet direkt vor der Küste weniger Fänge, weiter draußen (ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt) dann viel besser, Sonntagsausfahrt aufgrund von Orkanböen geplatzt


----------



## Dorschandi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*17.05.06
*Kutter*: MS Ostpreussen 1
*Heimathafen*: Heiligenhafen
*Wind*:2-3
*Drift*: wenig
*Jigfarbe*: blauer Octopus
*Pilker*:schwarz-rot
*Montage*: Pilker und ein Beifänger direkt am Karabiner
*Wer*: Ich und 20 andere
*Fänge*: Überragend. Ich hatte 15 Dorsche, keiner war unter 50cm. Der Rest vom Schiff hatten auch die Kisten voll.


----------



## Ines (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25. Mai 06
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wind: SW 5
Himmel: erst sonnig, dann stark bewölkt
Drift: recht ordentlich
Jigfarbe: ohne 
Pilker: gelb-silber-orange/rot-grün und andere Farben, auf dem Kutter liefen insgesamt vor allem Grüntöne gut
Wer: ich, mein Neffe (13) und zwei weitere Jungs
Fänge: Die Dorsche bissen zögerlich. Das soll auch in den letzten Tagen schon so gewesen sein. Ich: 2, mein Neffe: 1 (beide ganz früh, danach lief nichts mehr), auf dem gesamten Kutter insgesamt 128, 25 hoch, einige Schneider, leider auch die beiden anderen Jungs. Offenbar sind dann, wenn's schwierig wird, die alten erfahrenen Hasen deutlich im Vorteil.
Der Kapitän hat die Fische aktiv gesucht, viele Stellen angefahren, wenn's nicht lief, wurde abgehupt und weitergefahren. Schräge Drift.


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *25.05.06
*Kutter*: Kleinboot Kuddel
*Heimathafen*: Burg / Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* Sagasbank
*Wind*:erst 4-5 dann 3-4
*Drift*: erst gut, später deutlich weniger
*Jigfarbe*: fängig war ausschließlich Japanrot
*Pilker: *GUFI 10 cm, Japanroter Atractor / Kieler Blitz or/si/blauer Glitter
*Montage*: Pilker / Gufi und ein Beifänger, Gufi solo
*Wer*: 3 Freunde und meiner einer
*Fänge*: Durchschnittlich, insgesamt 71 Dorsche (23/20/15/13) zum mitnehmen (von 45-75 cm). Fische standen alle nur einzeln, war ein mühseliges zusammensuchen der Dorsche. Die Fische mussten sich wirklich erarbeitet werden, dafür war die Größe aber ganz i.O.. Eigentlich wollten wir zur Tonne 5 raus, aber der leidige Wind wollte es anders. Hätte der Wetterbericht am Mi. schon sowenig Wind für Samstag angesagt währen wir am Sa. rausgefahren. Naja, Pech gehabt !


----------



## kiepenangler (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:24.05.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Hiowachter Bucht, auf der höhe vom ferienzentrum oder weiter westlich
Wind:ca. 5-6 aus west
Drift:etwas zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 10-15 meter
Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: habe fast nur gejiggt
Montage: meiste zeit 2 jigs+pilker ohne drilling
Fänge: 6 vernünftige fische
Sonstiges: haben schon nach ca. 40 minuten fahrzeit den ersten stop gemacht und da war auch gleich gut fisch, bloß leider ist man durch die schnelle drift zu schnell über den fisch weggetrieben. crew und kapitän wie immer super drauf und bemüht!


----------



## tritrixi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.2006
Kutter / Boot: 8 m Trimaran
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar / 4 nm nördlich Poel
Wind: 0
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Drift: keine 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 11 m
Fangzeit: 10:00 bis 12:00
Pilkerfarbe: Jenzi 50gr ( schlanker Pilker Dunkelrot / Silber )
Gufi: XL Twister auf 50gr Jighaken
Montage: Solo Pilk oder Gufi 
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 16 Dorsche von 50 - 60 cm 
Sonstiges: Die ersten 11 Dorsche gingen in 45 Minuten an Bord. Nach dem Motto, Köder langsam auf Grund sinken lassen, einmal leicht anziehen und Biss.#6


----------



## tefting (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.2006
Eigenes Boot: 5,1 m Quicksilver
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Ostsee
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Drift: fast keine 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9 - 11 m
Fangzeit: 10:00 bis 14:00
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger / Vorfach mit 2 Wattwürmern
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 6 Dorsche von 40 - 50 cm / 1 Hornhecht 65 cm

War ein sehr schöner Tag auf dem Wasser (endlich mal nich so viel Wind). Habe 5 Dorsche auf Watti gefangen, einen auf den roten Pilker. Zum Schluss habe ich noch ein bisschen geschleppt :g  (das erste Mal) und dabei einen Hornhecht gefangen. Auch wenn's im Vergleich zu anderen Berichten nich so viel Fisch ist, war's ein toller Tag.|wavey:


----------



## Butter (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *27.05.06
*Boot*: eigenes, Ryds 510 GTS
*Heimathafen*: Fehmarn/Miramar
*Fanggebiet:* Fehmarnsund/Ansteuerungstonne
*Wind: *Erst 1-2, dann 3-4
*Himmel: *stark bewölkt*
Drift*: erst wenig, später deutlich mehr
*Angeltiefe: *11-13 Meter*
Angelzeit: *9-14 Uhr*
Jigfarbe*: Japanrot/rot-schwarz
*Pilker: *Snaps, GUFI 10 cm + 15 cm, Bleikopf 50+60 Gramm
*Montage*: Snaps solo,  Gufi und ein Beifänger, Gufi solo
*Wer*: ich
*Fänge*: 8 Dorsche, 6 ü 50, 2 ü 60
*Sonstiges: *nach 1 Woche starkem Wind aus Süd/Süd-West endlich mal wieder ein schöner Angeltag. 
Es bissen auch noch einige um die 40-45 cm, durften aber alle wieder zu den Eltern.


----------



## sundfisher (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.05.2006
Boot: Arven (mein Örnvik)
Seegebiet: Øresund
Wind: 8-10 m/s sw / w
Himmel: sonnig / bedeckt
Drift: 1,5 knoten
Angel/ Fangtiefe: 10 - 18 m
Pilkerfarbe: rot / silber
Montage: Pilker und eine Dorschfliege am Seitenarm
Wer: ich und ein Freund (der seinen ersten Fisch fangen durfte)
Fänge: dürftig wie zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht anders zu erwarten 2 Dorsche in 3 Stunden 1,7 kilo und 1 kilo, mehrere Heringe diese allerdings sehr klein.


----------



## baltic25 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *27.05.06
*Boot*: Baltic II
*Heimathafen*: Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Fehmarnbelt
*Wind:* 2-3WNW später SSW
*Himmel: *mal Sonne mal Wolken
*Drift*: 2,0 SM später 1,5 SM
*Angeltiefe: *16m
*Angelzeit: *8-17.30Uhr
*Jigfarbe*: rot-schwarz
*Pilker: *egal, hauptsache man kam runter
*Montage*: Pilker Beifänger
*Wer*: ich und 3 Kumpels
*Fänge*: 130 Dorsche davon 50Stück über 60
*Sonstiges: *Tag der Superlative , 55kg Filet


----------



## Dorschgogo (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 21*.05.06-27.05.06
*Boot*: Silverland
*Heimathafen*: Burg/fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* Rund um fehmarn
*Wind:* im Durschschnitt ca ne 5
*Himmel: *mal Sonne mal Wolken
*Drift*: 
*Angeltiefe: ca 15 m*
*Angelzeit: *8-14.00 uhr
*Jigfarbe*: nur solo pilker
*Pilker: Kieler blitz 80 g*
*Montage*: Pilker  solo
*Wer*: ich und meine frau
*Fänge*: 80Dorsche  von 40 -70 cm
*Sonstiges: Die ganze woche viel wind bis stärke 7#q *


----------



## Zanderstipper (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.05.06
Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde / Kieler Leuchtturm & vor Damp
Wind: NW 7
Himmel: bedeckt, wenig Wolkenücken, mehrere heftige Schauer
Drift: stark!!
Angel / Fangtiefe: flach, da unter Land geblieben, bei dem Wind...
Jiggfarbe: rot, rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: grün-gelb-rot
Montage: Pilker & 1 Jig
Wer: Unser Kreisverband mit 30 Leuten und ner Hand voll Gäste, die trotz Vollcharter (!!!) vom Käptn eingeladen wurden mitzufahren...
Fänge: von uns 30 insgesamt 53 Dorsche, 2 Hornis. Ich 7, das war auch hoch. 
Größen: Größter 1,7 kg, sehr wenig(!) Untermaßige
Sonstiges: Sehr schwierige Bedingungen, deswegen wohl auch so wenig Fisch. Köderkontrolle halten war nicht einfach, trotz des flachen Wassers, Abdriftangeln fast unmöglich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.06
Kutter / Boot: Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kieler förde (leuchturm,jedenfalls nicht weit raus
Wind: fast null
Himmel: bedeckt, wenig Wolkenücken, Nieselregen vormittags
Drift: fast null und gegen den wind
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-16m
Jiggfarbe: rot, rot/schwarz,schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: alles durch die kiste in 60 und 80 gramm, gufi am 80er und 50er kopf
Montage: Pilker & 1 Jig
Wer: nachläufer,meine freundin und ich im bug der forelle
Fänge: eher dürftig über das gesamte schiff,standen 2 mal kurz im schwarm(am anfang und ende) ansonsten mühsames erarbeiten mit allem was geht.
hoch war 24,danach kamen wir mit 15(ich)/12(nachläufer),2 leute um ca 8-10 dann meine freundin mit 6 fischen,der rest dann unter 5 bis nichtfänger.
aber wir hatten mit abstand die größten an bord(dreiviertel von 50-67cm).durfte mir dann auch die tasse von bernard holen. 

Sonstiges: sehr kurze stopps an den kleinen wracks,hab die gestapelten fische auf dem lot geshen aber die wollten nicht so recht beißen,komischerweise haben wir immer dann gefangen wenn wir nicht bernhards anweiseungen gefolgt sind,meist sollten wir unterm boot auf dem wrack angeln,da fingen wir aber nicht so gut(außer der der 24(im heck) hatte,alle unterm boot mit gleicher Montage wie wir#c),sondern die hälfte der fische weit draußen.(waren auch die größten).
solopilk ging morgens am besten,dann war 4 stunden flaute und ab 2 uhr etwa ging es wieder besser,dann auch auf beifänger und 3 auf gufi bei mir(der dickste darunter)
wattwurm hätte es bestimmt gebracht!!!!
und mich wunderrt es immer wieder das man in der letzten halbe stunde fängt,immer!!!!!egal welcher kutter es ist und wie spät es ist,die letzte halbe stunde fängt man und dann abpfiff!
komisch komisch!
wer mir das erklärt bekommt n nobelpreis,aus dem nix soll es auf einmal beißen,jaja!!!


----------



## der_Jig (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.05.06 
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind:  W4-5 , aber 10 dann so W3
Himmel: erst bedeckt, später sonne
Drift: perfekto
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17-14m
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot und orange
Montage: solo oder 1pilk + Jig
Wer: 18 Leutchen, FlöthiFischfänger, Seatrout und ich
Fänge: durchwachsen, bester 12,  Hannes 9, ich 8, Flöthi 4 + Horni
Sonstiges: ging mit ordentlich welle los, was sich aber zum glück rasch beruhigt hat, fische mussten erarbeitet werden und die größe war super!!! Jeder kam zu seinem Fisch und Andi und Co. waren supergut drauf!!!


----------



## der_Jig (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.06.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: W 1-2
Himmel: Sonne!!!
Drift: keine Drift 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-17m
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
Montage: 1Jig + Pilk oder 2 Jiggs...
Wer: ca 20andere, Hannes, mein Vater und ich
Fänge: durch die nciht vorhandene Drift, eher mittelmäßig, jeder kam zu seinem Fisch... ich hab ohne Ende geschwächelt!!! Hannes 9, mein Vater 6 und ich 5 *kopfschüttel* oh man...
Sonstiges: Trotz der wenigen Fische, eine supergeile Ausfahrt bei noch geilerem Wetter!!! TOP!!!


----------



## Talis (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 3.06.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kiel
Wind: NW um 5
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, gegen Nachmittag dann teilweise Regen
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe: bronze
Montage: 2 Beifänger + Pilker ohne Drilling oder Solopilker
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: Vater: 1; ich: 2 (voll versagt:c)
Sonstiges: Egal wo wir waren, es war immer Kraut#d da.


----------



## Hansi (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 3.6.06
Kutter : Pasewalk
Heimathafen/Seegebiet : Warnemünde
Wind : WNW um 4
Himmel : bedeckt
Drift : mittel
Angel/Fangtiefe : um 15 m
Jigfarbe : -
Pilkerfarbe : rot/grün, bronze
Montage : Pilker+ 1 Beifänger, Pilker solo
Wer : 9 Leute incl. mein Kumpel u. ich
Fänge : wir beide 17, Durchschnitt 5 pro Angler
sonstiges : starke Dünung, Beifänger brachten nichts


----------



## Kirnauforelle (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.06.06
Kutter: MS Rügenland
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wind: 0 - 1
Himmel: wolkenlos/sonnig:g 
Drift: fast keine
Angel/Fangtiefe: 25-40m
Jigfarbe: realist Fisch (Gufi von STORM)
Pilkerfarbe: 100g Blau/Silber
Montage: Pliker + 1 Beifänger
wer: 10 Leute aus der Uckermark
Fänge: 195 Dorsche (ich 25) fast alle über 50cm 15x ca. 80cm ca.5-6kg
2x ca. 90cm bei 8kg:m 
sonstiges: Traumhafter Tag, Manni hat wie immer die Fische zuverlässig gefunden.#6
Bericht und Bilder folgen am Wochenende


----------



## M.P. (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.06.06

Kutter / Boot: MS Potsdam Vereinskutter

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz

Wind: W-NW 6 teilweise 7

Himmel: Sonnig:g 

Drift: stark

Angel / Fangtiefe: sämtliche Tiefen abgegrast

Jiggfarbe: rot- schwarz

Pilkerfarbe: orange, blau-silber

Montage: Pilker+Beifänger

Wer: 13 Kollegen und ich

Fänge: Durchschnitt 2pro Mann, ich 4 gute Dorsche zwischen 50-60cm

Sonstiges: Käpt’n gab alles um uns an den Fisch zu bringen, nur der Wind ließ es nicht zu bessere Gebiete anzufahren. Hatten trotz der mageren Ausbeute einen schönen Tag auf See, denn wir wurden von der Sonne verwöhnt und konnten den Alltag mal hinter uns lassen.

Gruß M.P.


----------



## Talis (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.06.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kiel
Wind: NW um 3
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, dann Sonne
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe: kein (da fast immer Kraut)
Montage: 2 Beifänger + Pilker ohne Drilling
Wer: ich
Fänge: 8
Sonstiges: Eigentlich den ganzen Tag Flaute bis aus 2-3 Stops an denen Andy die Ostseetiger voll erwischt hat.


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.06.06
Kutter: MS Tietverdriew
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wind: 4 - 5
Himmel: bewölk 
Drift: mittel
Angel/Fangtiefe: 10-50m
Jigfarbe: alle haben gefangen
Pilkerfarbe: rot/silber oder orange/silber
Montage: Pliker + 1-2 Beifänger
wer: Vollcharter Trebitzer Angelfreunde 1969 e.V. mit 19 Mann + 1 Frau
Fänge: 216 Dorsche (ich 8) vile über 50cm bis 83 cm. 
sonstiges: Erster Stop unter Land vor den Kreidefelsen mit einigen guten Dorschen, dann einige Wracks angefahren und Fänge wurden besser. Zum Schluß raus auf 50 m und dann ging richtig die Post ab.


----------



## der_Jig (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.06.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: morgens W4, danach immer weniger bis fast flaute
Himmel: Sonne pur, blauer Himmel
Drift: super!
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-16m
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz rot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot-gold 
Montage: 1Jigg + Pilk 
Wer: 38 Andere, Hannes, Stutenandi und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: Stutenandi 7, Hannes 6, ich 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow...
Sonstiges: Fing super an, mit zwei tollen Driften und super Dorschen...
Danach schleppte sich der Tag so hin und es kam kaum was hoch, entweder waren die Fische viel zu klein und hatten ein Supermaß...
Naja, dann kam eine Drift, in der ich auch mal zwei Stück fangen konnte... 4 gingen wieder zurück...

Versteh die Welt nicht mehr, seit 4 Ausfahrten wird um mich herum gefangen und ich bin zu blöd dafür... Naja, üben, üben, üben...

Alles in allem eine klasse Ausfahrt, mit einem super gelaunten Team und perfektem Wetter... und meine schlechte Ausbeute wird durch die kostenlose Fahrt (Zehnerkarte voll) wieder ausgeglichen!


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 06. und 07. 06. 06
Kutter : MS Sirius
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: Morgens NW 4 ab Mittag gleich Null
Angel_ Fangtiefe:10 -16 Meter
Jigg und Pilkerfarbe : rot-schwarz
Fänge :Am 6.6.  8 Dorsche (1ner mit 80 cm:l )
: Am 7.6 . 14 Dorsche + 1 Hornhecht
Sonstiges : 2 klasse Ausfahrten mit super große Dorsche
Schnitt 60 cm und einer tollen Manschaft. Schade das die Sirius wohl nur noch bis zum 30. September fährt.


----------



## Carptigers (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6.6.06
Kutter / Boot: Mein Schlauchi 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sierksdorf 
Wind: NW 4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: 0,7 km/h
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18 m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz , rot , gelb, silber
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: ich
Fänge: 5 schöne in 30 min . , danach totentanz und wieder eingelaufen
Sonstiges: Super Wetter , super Dorsche , was will man mehr beim ersten mal mit dem Kleinboot


----------



## Carptigers (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 8.6.06
Kutter / Boot: Mein Schlauchi 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sierksdorf , Pelzerhaken
Wind: NO 2
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: 0,7 3 km/h
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17 m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: Silber , Grün 
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: ich
Fänge: 18 Dorsche , davon 4 unter 40 wieder released , größte 73 cm :m 
Sonstiges: Super Wetter , super Dorsche , nach langem Suchen in der Neustädter Bucht habe ich endlich welche gefunden , innerhalb von 90 min 18 Fische. Dorsche beißen zur Zeit viel am morgen. Nachdem ich meinen Eimer  voll hatte bin ich zurück gefahren , denke man soll es nicht übertreiben . #6


----------



## Hamwe (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.06.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Antje D.
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: 0st 2-3
Himmel: sonne, 
Drift: meiste Zeit gut, zum Schluss zu wenig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, japanrot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Montage: ein oder zwei beifänger
Wer: 28 Vereinskollegen
Fänge: 100 Fische aufm Schiff, ich 7, größter 78
Sonstiges: Nette Ausfahrt mit viel Platz unter nicht ganz einfachen Bedingungen!!! Fisch war nur vereinzelt da und musste mit viel Arbeit "eingesammelt" werden... Jeder von uns hat viele kleine zurückgesetzt


----------



## Hamwe (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.06.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Antje D.
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: Ost 1-2
Himmel: sonne, 
Drift: eigentlich zu wenig, Fische bissen trotzdem
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, japanrot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Montage: ein oder zwei beifänger
Wer: 28 Vereinskollegen
Fänge: 180 Fische aufm Schiff, ich 11, größter 74cm
Sonstiges: Haben nicht ganz so viele zurück setzen müssen wie gestern und die durchschnitsgröße lag über der von gestern, so um die 50cm.


----------



## sunny (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.06.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: kaum
Himmel: Sonne pur, blauer Himmel
Drift: gering bis garnicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: ?
Jiggfarbe: orange und schwarz rot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot
Montage: 1 Jigg + Pilk, 2 Jigg 
Wer: ca. 17 andere, worker one, dorschjaeger75 und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: worker one 9, dorschjaeger75 6, ich 4 #d |supergri 

Sonstiges: Fing super an, mit tollen Driften und super Dorschen. 
Aber ab Mittag kam so gut wie garnichts mehr hoch. Da hätte man ruhig noch mal die Stelle wechseln können.

Alles in allem war es eine schöne Ausfahrt|supergri , hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Im September mach ich bestimmt noch mal ne Abschiedsfahrt mit der Sirius. 

Nur das bei meiner nagelneuen Rute nach ca. 1 Stunde die Spitze meinte, sie müsse durchbrechen, fand ich nicht so toll |gr: .


----------



## micha_2 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.06.2006
Kutter/ Boot: Langeland I
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:Laboe
Wind: nichts, ab mittag kleine brise
Drift: kaum spürbar
Angel/Fangtiefe: ca.12-15m?
Jigfarbe: japanrot, rot/schwarz, orangeglitter
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, orange/gelb/silber
Montage: 2Jigs mit pilker ohne drilling
wer: ca.30mann
viel kaut unterwegs, habe drilling vom pilker abgemacht, da nur kraut am drilling war, stellenweise sogar am jig. ich hatte 11, die spitze auch etwa so, die meisten aber weniger. drift kaum bemerkbar, so das man solo gut mit 45g angeln konnte, dorsche gingen aber meißt auf jig. hatt beim solo angeln nich einen biss, so das ich denk die dorsche waren so im futterneid, das sie beim jiggen auch auf'n pilker ging. haben vorsichtig gebissen.

ansonsten schöne ausfahrt, bei super wetter, war gut warm. also jungs vergesst eurer eis zum kühlen nicht.

#: gruß vom Festland.

Ausfahrten 2006:
Forelle:1
Langeland:2
MS Karoline:1
MS HaiIV:1


----------



## nachläufer (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.06.2006
Kutter/ Boot: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:Lübecker Bucht
Wind: 2 NW
Drift: okay
Angel/Fangtiefe: ca.12-17m
Jigfarbe: japanrot, rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: einmal durch die große Box
Montage: 2Jigs mit pilker ohne drilling, Pilker solo
wer: ca.30mann
Fänge:ich 3 Dorsche, Kumpel 1, auf dem ganzen Schiff vielleicht 35

Sonstiges: Habe hier im Board stets nur gutes über die Peter gehört doch an diesem Tag war anscheinend nicht viel zu holen. Was mich besonders enttäuschte war die Motivation des Kapitäns, der uns zwar nie lange driften lief, doch anscheinend nur um auf der Brücke besser Fernsehen zu können. Vielleicht wusste er aber auch von Anfang an, dass in der Nacht zuvor die Fischer die ganze Bucht umgepfügt haben. Dafür kann der Kap. natürlich nichts.Was mich besonders freute war aber das ich einen Boardie(Klumpi) kennenlernen dürfte mit dem wir richtig Spaß gehabt haben und der uns den eher mauen Tag mit vielen Lachern verschönerte.


----------



## Brumm (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 14.06.2006
* Kutter/ Boot:* MS einigkeit
* Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
* Wind:* klein büschen
* Drift:* okay
* Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.12-15m
* Jigfarbe:* japanrot, gelber kopp
* Pilkerfarbe:* gelb-rot
* Montage:* 1 Jigs mit pilker
* Wer:* ca.30mann
* Fänge:* Es wurde wirklich sehr gut gefangen und richtig schöne Dorsche. Ich hab bei 16 Dorschen aufgehört, reicht mir zum ausnehmen
Ein schöner Tag mit der Einigkeit, immer gerne wieder.


----------



## sundfisher (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.06.2006
Boot: Arven (mein Örnvik)
Seegebiet: Øresund / Helsingør / Kronborg Pynt
Wind: 5-6 m/s sw / w
Himmel: sonnig 28° Land / 20° Wasser
Drift: 3 knoten nach Süd / Wind aus Südlicher Richtung
Angel/ Fangtiefe: 10 - 18 m
Pilkerfarbe: rot / silber 
Montage: Pilker und ein roter und ein schwarzer Twister
Wer: ich und mein Frauchen
Fänge: 2 Dorsche für die Kiste der Rest schwimmt wieder


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 18.06.2006
*Kutter/ Boot:* eigenes Boot
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Schleimünde bis Dänemark
*Wind:* klein büschen
*Drift:* ungewöhnlich viel
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.12-15m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot, gelber kopp, Gummifisch
*Pilkerfarbe:* gelb-rot
*Montage:* 1 Jigs mit pilker
*Wer:* ein Kumpel und ich
*Fänge*: 55 Dorsche, alle über 50 cm, alledings nur einen von über 60 cm.


----------



## sharkhooker (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.06.2006
*Kutter/ Boot:* Hai IV
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Westermarkelsdorf
*Wind:* klein büschen
*Drift:* mässig
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.12-15-18m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot, pink*Pilkerfarbe:* gelb-rot
*Montage:* 1 Jigs mit pilker
*Wer:* alleine, +30 anderen
*Fänge*: 5 Dorsche maßige, alle über 50. 
Vorher haben wir im Kindergarten gefischt! Um die 10 Nemo's schwimmen wieder.
Am 16/18 fast gleiche Situation, nur das ich jeweils um einen Maßigen aufstocken konnte. Sowie um einen Hornhecht am 18ten.


----------



## Pesu83 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.6.2006
Kutter: MS-Karoline
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3-4
Drift: super
Angel/Fangtiefe: 12-20m
Jigfarbe: Japanrot ...Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
Montage: Pilker und 2 Jigs
Wer: Martin,Frank und ich
Fänge:39Dorsche/3 unter 50cm/32 über 50cm/4 über 70cm
Martin 7/Frank 8/Ich 21|supergri


----------



## kiepenangler (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.6.2006
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen/Fehmanrbelt (Tonne 5)
Wind: so 2-4
Drift: eher wenig
Angel/Fangtiefe: 25-30 meter
Jigfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten und pink
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
Montage: pilker ohne drilling + 2 jigs
Fänge: hatte 13 dorsche so 38-68cm und einen wittling. insgesammt war die durchschnittsgröße sehr gut, viele über 70cm und sehr wenig kleine.
Sonstiges: mit dem schiff und der besatzung bin ich sehr zufrieden, immer hilfsbereit und freundlich. #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 22.06.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Sirius I
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe
*Wind:* SW 5
*Drift:* schnell...zu schnell
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.12-15m
*Jigfarbe:* alles, orange, blau, rot, schwarz, schwart-rot...*Pilkerfarbe:* auch alles, blau, orange, schwarz-rot...
*Montage:* Entweder Solo oder gejiggt
*Wer:* alleine, +20 anderen
*Fänge*: 4 Dorsche #q  

Seit langem mal wieder RICHTIG geschwächelt! An sich wurde gar nicht schlecht gefangen, Durchschnitt 7-8 Dorsche, hoch war 16.
Irgendwie einfach am Fisch vorbei geangelt #c 
Samstag wird wieder angegriffen :m Wenn noch jemand an Bord ist --> PN


----------



## bacalo (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 
a) 19.06.2006
b) 20.06.2006
c) 21.06.2006
d) 22.06.2006
e) 23.06.2006
*Kutter/ Boot:* 
MS Karoline
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* 
Heiligenhafen 
a), b), c) u. e) vor Westermarkelsdorf
d) unter der Sundbrücke hindurch
*Wind:* 
a) sw in 3
b) sw 1-2
c) w 5 in Boen zuweilen bis 7
d) sw 5-6
e) zuerst w 4-5, später w bis 3
*Drift:* 
a) KLASSE
b) SUUUPER
c) Schwierig
d) gerade noch 
e) ging so, wurde gegen Mittag besser
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* 
a) 12-15m
b) 10-12m
c) 10-16m
d) 8-14m
e) 14-18m
*Jigfarbe:* 
Japanrot und Rot/Schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* 
Kieler Blitz Gelb/Orange und Schwarz/Silber
*Montage:* 
2/3 des Angelns mit zwei Beifänger und Pilker zw. 90 u. 125 gr.,
1/3 mit snaper, war am Dienstag #6 superspitzeklassetoll #6 
*Wer:* Karl, Freddi und Ulla
a) + 2 !! weitere Angler 
b) + 11 Angler 
c) + 14 Angler
d) + 8 Angler
e) + 9 Angler
*Fänge*: 
Jeder hatte gut Fisch;
a) 14 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 70 cm
b) 21 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 75 (16 auf snaper)
c) 5 erkämpfte Dorsche so um 60 cm; 
auffallend viel kleine und schlanke um die 40 cm, die ich nächstes Jahr gerne wieder treffen möchte.
d) 8 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm
e) 8 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 65 cm

Fazit:
Am Montag hatten wir Bedenken, ob den die Crew überhaupt rausfährt. Doch Willi brauchte ein paar Grilldorsche:m .
Fünf Tage Urlaub zur See, garniert mit schönen Dorschen, Aha-Erlebnisse und nette Mitangler..... was will man(n) meer:m .

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## köhlerzupfer (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 23.06.2006
Schiff MS Sirius
Heimathafen Laboe
Wetter West um 6,später abnehmend Wechselhaft
Drift 1,2sm Fangtiefe 8-15m
Montage Pilk Orange/Silber + 2Jigs Japanrot/Rot-Schwarz
Waren zu dritt hochgefahren,wer? Achim,Olaf und Jens(ich)
Fänge Achim 2,Olaf 3,Jens 5und 4 Nemo's +1 Platte
Angler Gesamt 12 Fänge Gesamt ca.70 war eine sehr selective Fischerei. Hatten aber wieder die Möglichkeit ein wenig zu tricksen/auszuprobieren.
Kaptein Andreas und Matrose Klaus haben wie immer alles gegeben |jump:​


----------



## Paaaarty39m (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26-27-28.06
Kutter / Boot:MS Narwal Clubschiff
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Sassnitz Adlergrund und Rönnebank DK
Wind:26.06 3-4  27.06 -7 28.06 4-5
Himmel:Gewitter Sturm und Sonne
Drift: erste und letzte Tag Super. 2 Tag Heftig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz rote Jigs
Pilkerfarbe:Kieler Rot gelb Silber mit Blauschimmer
Montageilker mit 2 Jigs
Wer:Ich und 11 Kollegen
Fänge:ICH 80 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 70cm insgesamt ca 400 maßige !!!
Sonstiges:Am ersten Tag 4 Std zum Adler gedampft, dann Gewitter auf See **HAMMER** trotzdem noch gute Fänge bei toller Drift allerdings auch viele aus dem Dorschkindergarten ;-(
2.Tag viel Wind um 7 in Boen 8 angeln nach 3 Std. wegen einiger Ausfälle abgebrochen ;-(((
3 Tag Super Drift und viele maßige Fische aber keine ganz großen schwerster Fisch man gerade 4,5 Kilo !!!
Fazit:
Wenn man es nicht auf die ganz großen abgesehen hat, ein tolles Gebiet mit leckeren kleineren schwimmenden Filets ;-)))
Gruß und allen weiterhin Petri Heil !!!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 1.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Sirius I
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe
*Wind:* O-NO 0-4
*Drift:* zu Anfang so gut wie gar nix, in den letzten Driften dann perfekt
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.12-16m
*Jigfarbe:* pink, rot, schwart-rot...*Pilkerfarbe:* Blau, Grün und Lila lief gut
*Montage:* Entweder Solo oder gejiggt
*Wer:* Ich und 2 Kollegen + 17 Andere
*Fänge*: Kollege 1: 6 ; Kollege 2: 7 und ich 14 :m 

Naja nach der letzten Tour war das mal wieder gut :m Durchschnitt war so 6 Dorsche, mit 14 war ich schon ziemlich gut dabei. 
Alles sehr gute Größen um 60cm.


----------



## Samyber (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.07.06
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kieler Bucht
Wind: 2-4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 m - 16m
Jiggfarbe: rot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: dunkel
Montage: solo,2-Beifänger oder Gummifisch war alles fängig
Wer:ich und ein Mitangler
Fänge: 6.30 - 11.00 - 25 Dorsche 50 cm - 65 cm
Sonstiges:
 15 Fische in der ersten Stunde an einer Fahrwassertonne vor Laboe gefangen, den Rest bei 3 Driften in 16m Tiefe am Schießgebiet gefangen. Bei 25 Stck. war Schluß, reicht für 2 Leute!!


----------



## SuperMario (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Rügenland
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Saßnitz
*Wind:* O-NO 3
*Drift:* ideal zum Pilken
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.20-35m
*Jigfarbe:* keine
*Pilkerfarbe:* Blau, Silber oder Orange waren am besten
*Montage:* Pilker Solo mit kleinem Tintnenfisch am Einhänger oder Dorschfliege als Beifänge
*Wer:* Ich, mein Schwager und 12 Andere
*Fänge*: Mein Schwager: 13 und ich 14 :m; insgesamt ca. 190 Drosche
*Sonstiges: *War unser erstes Mal auf der Rügenland - aber bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal! Es gab fast bei jedem Stop reichlich Dorsch mit überdurchschnittlichen Größen: mein Schwager hatte gleich zwei über 80 cm / 5 kg ich auch sehr gute bis 75 cm. Insgesamt haben wir nur sehr wenig Fische zurücksetzen müssen.
Sehr nette Besatzung mit Vera und Manni - nochmals Gruß und Danke aus dem Südharz an die Beiden!


----------



## Talis (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 8.07.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kiel
Wind: kaum vorhanden
Himmel: morgens sonnig, dann gegen Nachmittag dann teilweise bedeckt
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe: -
Montage: 2 Beifänger + Pilker ohne Drilling 
Wer: mein Vater, ein Bekannter und ich
Fänge: Vater: 2; Bekannter: 2 ich: 2 (ca. 10 ückgesetzt)
Sonstiges: Auf Solopilker ging nichts.


----------



## Fish&Chips (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 09.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* Hai IV
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen/Fahrrinne Fehmarnbelt
*Wind:* Südlich 2-3
*Drift:* etwas Drift
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.13-17m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot/rot-schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot/schwarz und rot/orange/silber
*Montage:* Pilker Solo oder 2 Jiggs oder Pilker mit einem Jig
*Wer:* Ein Bekannter und ich und ca. 15 weitere Angler
*Fänge*: Mein Bekannter 4 +6 Nemos, ich 9 + 9 Nemos
*Sonstiges: *War ein absolut tolles Wetter zum Angeln. Alle hatten ihren Fisch. Ob draußen oder unterm Boot, überall waren Fische. Größter Fisch max. 75cm (sonst 40-60cm). Leider (oder zum Glück?!) auch viele kleine Fische.


----------



## duc900desmo (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* MB Wismar
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Wismar
*Wind:* West2-3
*Drift:* etwas Drift
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.10-20m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot und rot-schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* div.
*Montage:* Pilker mit 2 Jiggs oder pilker solo
*Wer:* Jens, Teddy, meine Wenigkeit, 9 Arbeitskollegen und Nachbarn
*Fänge*: Jens 28 ( 2 Nemos):c  , Teddy 10#6 , Ich 19(1 Nemo) .......Jeder hatte seinen Fisch und Frank, der Anfaenger(schmunzel) :q den größten von knapp 80 cm.
*Sonstiges:* Wir haben wirklich eine tolle Ausfahrt gehabt und einigen den Angelvirus uebertragen:l . Haben sich schon einige fuer die naechste Ausfahrt angemeldet. Der Kapitaen und sein "Smutje" haben einen ganz tollen Job gemacht. Da wir das Schiff voll gechartert hatten war der Kapitän bereit laenger draußen zu bleiben. Super wie er sich bemueht hat uns an den Fisch zu bringen. Hier noch einmal unseren herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Monsterqualle (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:08.07.06
Kutter / Bootana Privatcharter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf
Wind: von 0-5 war alles dabei
Himmel:  von allem etwas
Drift: zuerst nix, nachmittags gut
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-16m
Jiggfarbe:  rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Kieler Blitz, Orange Silber
Montage:1 Jigg, 1 Pilker
Wer:ich und 8 andere
Fänge:ich 11 bis 76 cm, war hoch, alle hatten Ihre Fische
Sonstiges: Bis Nachmittags war nix zu finden, dann ab 16:00 Uhr ging es kurzfristig Schlag auf Schlag. Zuerst waren wir beim Schießgebiet vor Hohenfelde. Haben dort alles abgesucht, doch es war da mit Ausnahme von ca. 20 Schweinswalen absolut tot.
Erst auf dem Rückweg nach Kiel konnten wir Dank eines kleinen Umwegs noch einen schönen Schwarm finden.


----------



## Nordfriese (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* Selbstfahrer im Kleinboot
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Fehmarnsund/Fehmarn-Südküste
*Wind:* West 2-3
*Drift:* etwas Drift
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.18-20m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange / orange/silber
*Montage:* Pilker solo oder Pilker mit 2 Jiggs
*Wer:* Ein Bekannter und ich
*Fänge*: Mein Bekannter 4 (50cm-65cm) + 6 Nemos, ich 10 (50-65cm) + 12 Nemos
*Sonstiges: *War geniales Wetter zum Angeln.


----------



## der_Jig (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.07.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SO 3
Himmel: alles mitgemacht, bewölkt, sonne, regen
Drift: anfangs super, danach immer weniger
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-18m
Jiggfarbe: braun-orange, rot und pink
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz-rot
Montage: solo, 1 jig, 2 jig
Wer: ca. 18 andere, seatrout und ich
Fänge: jeder kam zu seinem fisch, hannes 7 ich 5...
Sonstiges: sind weit rausgefahren, um dort zu fischen. driften waren eigentlich immer mit fisch verbunden, allerdings meist nur nach dem ersten wurf... ansonsten musste viel gearbeitet werden. sehr viele nemos, aber die fische die hochgekommen (und zum mitnehmen) sind, waren richtig schön... ging dann so ab 50 aufwärts...

ansonsten kotzt es mich an, dass ich unseren internen wettstreit ständig in der letzten drift verliere... bis dahin 5 :3 für mich und seatrout dann einen feinen 50er und eine trilette... aaaaaaaaargh, naja, sei es dir gegönnt!  kannst ja sonst nix


----------



## kiepenangler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:09.07.06
 Kutter / Boot:MS HaiIV 
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnbelt
 Wind:ka
 Himmel:meist sonnenschein
 Drift:mittel
 Angel / Fangtiefe: um so ca. 15m 
 Jiggfarbeink und orange mit schwarzen punkten
 Pilkerfarbe: gelb-rot-silber, schwarz-rot
 Montage: 2 jigs über einem hakenlosen pilker, einmal pilker solo
 Fänge: ich hatte 18 fische bis 70cm zum mitnehmen, auch einige schöne fische für das gaff waren dabei.
 Sonstiges:mal wieder eine perfekte ausfahrt auf dem haiIV.


----------



## nachläufer (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Langeland
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Östlich vom Leuchtturm
*Wind:* Nord 2-3
*Drift:* genau richtig
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.15-20
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot/schwarz/rotblau
*Pilkerfarbe:* wutke in orange silber/grün rot
*Montage:* Pilker solo/Pilker ohne drilling mit 2 Jiggs/Wattwurm in Abdrift
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Fänge*: hatten zusammen 34 Dorsche und zwei Platten
*Sonstiges: *
Fahren eigentlich immer mit der Sirius oder Blauort, doch leider ist die Blauort auf Makrele und die Sirius war besetzt. Somit entschieden wir uns die Langeland, die uns wirklich einen Supertag bescherte. Das Heck war sollte mit sieben Mann besetzt sein, doch ausser uns ist niemand erschienen . So könnten wir uns die An und Abdrift aussuchen was sich sicherlich auf unseren Fangerfolg positiv auswirkte. Die Besatzung der Langeland war super nett und hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Zanderstipper (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.7.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / vor Langeland
Wind: morgens W 3, später null
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: fast nix, werfen war angesagt
Angel / Fangtiefe: schätze 15 m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz war eindeutig am fängigsten
Pilkerfarbe: gelb/rot
Montage: meist Pilker plus 1 Jig, kurz auch mal 2 Jigs
Wer: wir zu 2t, insgesamt ca. 20
Fänge: Schön! Hatte 16, mein Kumpel ca. 10 zum Mitnehmen. Für mich wars der Tag der Kleinen, hab bestimmt die Hälfte zurückgesetzt! Insgesamt sind aber relativ wenig Nemos gefangen worden und es waren viele schöne und SEHR schöne dabei, der Größte geschätzte 7 kg. Hoch war ca. 25, Schnitt 8 und ich glaube, jeder hatte Fisch!
Sonstiges: Ein super Tag!! Tolles Wetter, schöne Fische, nette Crew! Die vorletzte Drift war Wahnsinn, hab da fast 10 Stück gehabt und auch der Rest fing bombastisch, und das ca. 1/2 Std. lang.


----------



## Micky (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.07.2006
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Karoline (Heiligenhafen)
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Fahrrine/Ojet
*Wind:* Nord 2-3
*Drift:* 1,5 Knoten
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.15-25
*Jigfarbe:* ALLES PROBIERT
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau/blau-gelb
*Wer:* ich + 25 andere (Fischli´s MEPO Bootstour)
*Fänge*: gesamt 189 Dorsche, ich 5 stck, hoch war 17
*Sonstiges: *
GEILES WETTER, GEILE STIMMUNG, GEILES SCHIFF, GEILE TRUPPE was will man mehr...


----------



## kiepenangler (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.07.06
 Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Westküste bis Fehmarnbelt
 Wind:ka
 Himmel: sonnig
 Drift: stark
 Angel / Fangtiefe: um 15m
 Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten, pink, rot
 Pilkerfarbe: gelb/rot
 Montage: die emiste zeit 2 jigs + pilker ohne drilling
 Fänge: ich hatte 4 oder 5 fische und mein kolege hatte 9 dorsche und 1 hornhecht.


----------



## der_Jig (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.07.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind:   morgens W4, danach 3
Himmel: blau!!!  Sonne!!!  -->verbranntes Näschen 
Drift: perfekt!
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, rot und alles 
Pilkerfarbe: Sprotte 60 gr "schwarz rot silber gold"
Montage: 1 Jig und Pilk
Wer: 30 Mann und Team Dickdorsch 
Fänge: mehr Fisch geht nicht!!! Jeder Wurf Fischkontakt, allerdings war jeder 10-15 zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Eine super Ausfahrt, bei super Wetter und ungemein viel Fisch!!! Es kamen viele Wittlinge und kleine Dorsche hoch! Seatrout und ich hatten eigentlich jeden Wurf Fischkontakt, zum Schluss haben wir so 20 Stück mitgenommen! Auch die Größe der mitgenommenen Fische war eher klein. Die Großen haben heute leider gefehlt, aber es hat super Spass gemacht und sehr viel mehr Fisch hätte ich bei dem Wetter auch nicht fangen wollen, denn so hats eigentlich immer gepasst, dass wir die Fische zwischen den Driften gleich wegfiletiert haben...und selbst das war schon knapp in Hinblick auf die Beschaffenheit des Fleisches. 

Waren übrigens erst um 5 im Hafen, da wir ja vor Aero gefischt haben und Andi uns das nicht von der Angelzeit abziehen wollte!! Dafür noch mal ihn hier #6


----------



## Unhold (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.07.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* Eidum
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Vor Gömnitz
*Wind:* Nord 0-1
*Drift:* bis 13.00 Uhr keine Drift danach sehr geringe Drift
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.15-20m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot und rot-schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot, orage, blau
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1 Jiggs 
*Wer:* Ich, mit weiteren 15.
*Fänge*:Ich 11. 2 kamen zurück. Insgesamt geschätzte 100 Dorsche. ( Keine Beifänge)
*Sonstiges:* Neben dem Jahresfischereischein ist eine Angelgenehmigung für Meck-Pom. mitzuführen!!!!!!!


----------



## kiepenangler (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:20.07.06
 Kutter / Boot:MS HaiIV
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnbelt
 Wind: wenig
 Himmel:sonnig
 Drift: 0
 Angel / Fangtiefe: um ca. 15m
 Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten, schwarz, rot-schwarz
 Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
 Montage: pilk ohne drilling + 2 jigs
 Wer: 16 leute
 Fänge: ich hatte 8 maßige fische und ein paar kleine


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.07.2006
Kutter/ Boot: MS Karoline (Heiligenhafen)
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Fahrrine
Wind: Nord 2-3
Drift: 1,5 Knoten
Angel/Fangtiefe: 15-19m
Jigfarbe: Japanrot/Orangeglitter
Pilkerfarbe: Alles durch die Kiste
Montage:Erst Pilker und Jig,danach Jiggen
Wer: ich + ca.15 andere (Papa,Micky,Ostseefan)
Fänge: gesamt ca.100 Dorsche, ich 9stck,Papa 5stck,hoch waren 10,Durchschnitt 4
Sonstiges:Tolles Wetter,super leute,aber leider nicht so viel Fisch(Heiko hat sich aber echt mühe gegeben),trotzdem ne geile Tour#6


----------



## GoliaTH (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.07.2006
Kutter/ Boot: MS Einigkeit (Heiligenhafen)
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: 
Wind: Nord-West 2-3
Drift: gut
Angel/Fangtiefe: 10-20m
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb/orange
Montage:Erst Pilker und Jig,danach Pilker mit Fliege
Wer: 2 Kochtoppangler und ca. 25 andere
Fänge: 5 ordentliche
Sonstiges: Sehr viele, schöne Dorsche bis 8,2 kg
Kleiner Bericht bei uns auf der HP


----------



## Charly_Brown (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 24.07.2006
Uhrzeit: 19:00 - 23:30
Art: Pilken vom Kleinboot
Ort: Gefahrentonne Kleverberg-Ost/Kieler Außenförde
Wind: NW 3, später auffrischend NW 4-5
Drift: anfangs mäßig, später stark
Tiefe: 12-18m
Köder: Pilker: silberorange, nach Sonnenunterg lief schwarz-rot
Wer: Zwei Kollegen und ich
Fang: Trotz Platzwechsel entlang der Kante den ganzen Abend untermaßige Dorsche, später noch einen 45er.


----------



## saiblingsjäger (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19-22.7.2006
Kutter/Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fahrrinnr, Tonne 5
Wind: 1.Tag 0
         2.Tag NW 2-3
         3.Tag NW 2-3
         4.Tag NW 3-4
Drift: 1.Tag nix
        2.Tag leicht
        3.Tag mittel
        4.Tag leicht-mittel
Angel/Fangtiefe: 15-25m
Jigfarbe: Neonorange/Gelb, Schwarz/Rot, Gelb/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Gelb, Blau/Silber
Montage: 1.Tag Pilker, Jig; ab dem 2ten 2 Jigs
Wer: Deputy R. & Ich
Fänge: 1.Tag Dep.R 8, ich 12, einige kleine, viele mittlere bis 60cm
          2.Tag Deputy R. 7, ich 11, wieder kleine aber n paar schöne bis                   65cm
         3.Tag Deputy R. 5, ich 10, wieder kleine aber mehr gute bis 70cm!!
         4. Tag Deputy R. 5, ich 7, größter von mir mit 5,5kg, sonst alles  sehr gutes mittelmaß!
Sonstiges: 4 geile Tage auf der Karoline! Immer nette Pilkkollegen mit an 
Board! Super Fänge! & eine ausgezeichnete Crew auf der MS Karoline mit einem spitzen Kapitän der uns immer sicher zum Fisch und zurück geführt hat!:q 
Meiner Meinung ist die Karoline eins der besten Kutter in HH! Schon allein das Rührei von Frank lohnt die Ausfahrt! Um auf dem Kutter mit zufahren lohnen sich auch die 1000km Anreise! Wir sind an keinem der 4.Tage ettäuscht worden! Danke an Heiko & seine Crew & Gruß aus Bayern an Philipp, die Leverkusener, Bochumer und die Meeresangler.com!
Nie wieder Holyharbor im Winter!!!!!!!!! Man sieht sich nächstes Jahr auf der Karoline! Deputy J & Deputy R #h


----------



## der_Jig (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: W 1-2
Himmel: blau!!!  Sonne!!!  -->verbranntes Näschen 
Drift: nicht vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, rot und alles 
Pilkerfarbe: Spitzkopf orange-rot 60gr, Eisele Pearl Select 50gr orange
Montage: 1 Jig und Pilk, eigentlich nur solo
Wer: 30 Mann und Team Dickdorsch 
Fänge: Flöthi 3, Seatrout 11, ich 8 ... Schnitt war 3
Sonstiges: Eine super Ausfahrt bei super Wetter. Claus hat alles versucht. Durch die fehlende Drift war es ein schweres Fischen, viel und weit Werfen brachte Fisch. Waren mit 11 und 8 mit Abstand vorn. Dorsche sammeln sich aber immer mehr zu Schwärmen. Ansonsten kann ich die Simone nur weiterempfehlen, es stimmt einfach alles!! Naja, bischen blöd ist es, dass es draußen kaum bis gar keine Sitzmöglichkeiten gibt! Schade, bei diesem Wetter und so ein 10 Std-Törn geht schon in die Beine! Naja, war trotzdem ein geiler Tag!


----------



## Heggi (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.07.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde - Lübecker Bucht
Wind:erst wenig, ab Mittag 3-4
Himmel:nur blau
Drift:kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-20m
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: grün schwarz
Montageilker solo
Wer:38Angler und ich
Fänge: zuerst nur Kleine, später bis70cm. Jeder im Schnitt 6,selbst 7 bis 65 cm.
Sonstiges:Schöner Angeltag auf schönem Schiff.


----------



## kiepenangler (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.07.06
 Kutter / Boot:MS HaiIV
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnbelt
 Wind: wenig
 Himmel:sonnig
 Drift: wenig
 Angel / Fangtiefe: um ca. 18m
 Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten, rot, pink
 Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber, rot-schwarz
 Montage: pilker solo, pik + 1 jig
Fänge: insgesammt kam nur vereinzelt fisch hoch, ich hatte nur 2 maßige fische, aber einige andere hatten auch ein paar mehr fische in den kisten.


----------



## Talis (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.07.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kiel
Wind: kaum vorhanden
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, dann gegen Nachmittag dann sonnig Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe: -
Montage: 2 Beifänger + Pilker ohne Drilling 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: Vater: 2; ich: 3 (einige wieder zurückgesetzt)


----------



## Micky (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.07.2006 (Koggencup)
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn
*Wind:* 2 
*Himmel:* Sonne satt
*Drift:* wenig bis null
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* zwischen 17 - 30m
*Jiggfarbe:* rot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* OHNE Drillingorange/gelb 100-125 gr
*Montage:* zwei Jiggs, Pilker ohne Drilling
*Fänge:* Vormittags (rechte Seite vorne - 9 Platz) 1 Dorsch, nachmittags (Heck, 2 Platz rechts) 9 Dorsche + 3 untermaßige), macht zusammen 10, Gesamt ca. 360 Dorsche, 3 Makelen und Hornhechte

Wieder einmal ein PERFEKTER Tag auf der Karoline, Lecker Essen (Braten im Brötchen - Ein Gedicht) und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "EISKALTE" Getränke!


----------



## der_Jig (1. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.08.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde / Stoller Grund
Wind: S 4
Himmel: morgens sonnig, gegen ende bedeckt und niesel
Drift: perfekt, teilweise aber schon fast zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-14m
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber mit blauer glitzerfolie
Montage: 1 Jigg + Pilk
Wer: ca. 18andere, Team Dickdorsch
Fänge: jeder seinen Fisch, Flöthi 2, Hannes und ich je 7
Sonstiges: Tag find super an, jeder fing seinen Fisch und jeder dritte musste gegafft werden! Größe war den gesamten Tag über super(selten unter 50cm)! Fische kamen nicht in Massen, allerdings ging in jeder Drift was. Bester Mann hatte 10, danach kamen dann auch schon wir... 

dämlichstes Zitat der Woche, wenn nicht sogar des Monats:

"Ich hoffe, wenn ihr Möwen werdet, dann machen die Möwen dasgleiche mit euch!"

-irgendein Depp vom Kutter-


----------



## micha_2 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:      31.07.06
Kutter:                        MS Christa
Heimathafen:             Wismar
Wind:                           max.2
Himmel:                      morgens etwas diesig, dann nur noch sonne
Drift:                            kaum spürbar
Angeltiefe:                 zwischen 10 und 17m
Montage:                    2Jigs(Orange blau Glitter, pilker 90g) eine drift ein Jig mit Pilker (japanroter jig schwarz/roter eisele pilker 80g lief bei den anderen ganz gut)
Wer:                            Vereinsangeln 40mann aus Salzwedel
Fänge:                        sehr gut, ich 30(Sieger), 2.Platz auch 30Stück
Sonstiges:                  die ersten 11Plätze hatten zusammen 230Stück.ich stand vormittag genau mittig vom schiff und konnte bis kurz nach elf zum wechsel mit 18stück in führung gehen.es war sehr viel fisch da, hatte einige aussteiger und beim gaffen der vielen doubletten sind noch zwei abgefallen.obwohl viel fisch da war und der käptn sich sehr viel mühe gegeben hat, gab es doch zwei mann die nichts hatten.haben aber als trostpreis jeder ne büchse fisch bekommen, und von allen seiten gute ratschläge. kopf hoch jungs nächstes mal gehts besser. hatten ca.350stück zusammen.super ausfahrt und super muskelkater #6 .

Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS forelle:     1
MS Karoline:  1
MS Hai IV:      1
MS Christa:    1


----------



## Nightbird61 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.07.06
Kutter: eigenes boot ODIN 
Heimathafen: BEIDENFLETH
ORT: EINFAHRT WISMAR
Wind: max.2
Himmel: morgens etwas diesig, dann nur noch sonne
Drift: kaum spürbar
Angeltiefe: zwischen 10 und 17m
Montage:HERINGSPILKPATERNOSTER
Wer: 2KOLLEGE UND ICH
Fänge: sehr gut, HERINGca 350 ca 120 nemos das wasser brannte
|bla:


----------



## BennyO (4. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19.07.2006 - 2.08.2006 
*Kutter/Boot*: Ms Tanja
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet*: Heiligenhafen / Howachterbucht, Tonne 5, Westermarkelsdorf
*Wind*: Bis zum 31.07.2006 sehr sehr wenig, danach 6
*Drift*: Bis zum 31.07.2006 sehr gut und danach schon zu viel
*Angeltiefe*: 15 - 24 Meter
*Montage*: Bis zum 24.07.2006 nur Pilker, bis zum 29.07.2006 Pilker + ein Beifänger, und die restlichen Tage nur Gejiggt
*Wer*: Ich + Vater und viele andere
*Fänge*:
19.07.2006 : 8 Stück
20.07.2006 . 6 Stück
21.07.2006 : 4 Stück
22.07.2006 : 6 Stück
23.07.2006 : 8 Stück
24.07.2006 : 10 Stück
25.07.2006 : 5 Stück
26.07.2006 : 6 Stück
27.07.2006 : 6 Stück
28.07.2006 : 9 Stück
29.07.2006 : 10 Stück
30.07.2006 : 4 Stück
31.07.2006 : 6 Stück
01.08.2006 : 8 Stück
02.08.2006 : 8 Stück
*Anmerkung*: Die Stückzahlen waren nicht ganz so toll aber die Größe stimmte. Am 21.07.2006 hatte ich einen von 5.8 kg, am 26.07.2006 hatte ich zwei von über 5.5 kg. Also über die größe kann man wirklich nicht mekern.


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (4. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.08.2006
Kutter/Boot: Kleines Boot, gemietet
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Laboe/ um den Leuchtturm, StollerGrund, Stoller Grundrinne.
Wind: S 3 bis 6
Himmel: meistens bedeckt, manchmal bischen Sonne
Drift: stark bis viel zu stark
Angeltiefe: 9 bis 22m
Montage: Pilk +1Jig, +2Jig, Naturköderangel
Wer: Zanderbengel, 2Kollegen und ich
Fänge: bis 11Uhr viele Nemos, 5 gute und 1 Scholle danach nix mehr... :c


----------



## Esox Georg (5. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:04.08
Kutter / Boot:"MS Rügenland"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Sassnitz
Wind:2bft
Himmel: klar
Drift:sehr wenig bis wenig, war auch nicht nötig
Angel / Fangtiefe:schätze immer so um die 15
Jiggfarbe:japanrot
Pilkerfarbe:blau
Montageilker + 2 Beifänger
Wer:2 Kumpels u. ich
Fänge:Ich 34+3 gute Hornhechte, 
Durchschnitt so auch um 30
Sonstiges:Volle Kisten, top Wetter und einfach Spaß am Angeln


----------



## kiepenangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.08.06/06.08.06
 Kutter / Boot:MS Monika / HaiIV
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen / Fehmarnbelt
 Wind: aus nördlichen richtungen, samstag mäßig, sonntag stark
 Himmel:sonnig, wolkig
 Drift: stark
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 20-26m
 Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten, rot-schwarz
 Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
 Montage: pilker solo, pik + 1 jig, 2 jigs + pilk ohne drilling
Fänge: hatte samstag nur einen fisch von 67cm und sonntag hatte ich keinen maßigen . hoch wra an beiden atgen so ca. 5-7 fische.


----------



## micha_2 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.08.06
Kutter: MS Langeland I 
Heimathafen: Laboe/ dann irgendwo vor Dänemark
Wind: 4-5, später 3
Himmel:                      morgens etwas diesig, dann nur noch sonne
Drift:                            kaum 
Angeltiefe:                 zwischen 10 und 17m
Montage:                    2Jigs(Orange blau Glitter, pilker 90g) Pilker grün/silber, grün/silber/schwarzglitter in 75g
Wer: gut 40mann 
Fänge: sehr wenig viel untermaßige, ich 11maßige + 3 untermaßige
Sonstiges: es hatten wohl sehr viele nichts zum mitnehmen, da die Größe doch öfter nur Pilkerlänge war. haben auch sehr vorsichtig gebissen. 

Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland: 4
MS Forelle:          1
MS Karoline:     1
MS Hai IV:            1
MS Christa:         1


----------



## ebbe (8. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6.8.06
Kutter: MS Storkow
Seegebiet: Rostock/Warnemünde
Wind:etwa 5
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, später teils Sonne
Drift: stark, teilweise 2.4 Meilen
Angeltiefe: um die 17 meter
Montage: Solo Pilker/Eisele select in orange-silber
Wer:11 Angler
Fänge:allgemein sehr gut, Kumpel 15, Vater 22, ich 24, wenig untermaßige
Sonstiges: war n klasse tag mit reichlich Fisch. Hat einfach spaß gemacht!


----------



## der_Jig (8. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.08.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / südl. Stollergrund
Wind: NW 4, später 3
Himmel: Sonne mit ein paar Wolken
Drift: morgens stark, gegen Ende super
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-22m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, rot und gelb
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Silber
Montage: 1jig + pilk oder gejiggt
Wer: ca. 40 andere und Team Dickdorsch
Fänge: gut... Flöthi 3, Hannes 9 und ich 8
Sonstiges: War eine Ausfahrt, die nicht ganz einfach war. Schwierige Drift, dann war der Kutter ziemlich voll und dadurch gabs dann doch mal getüddel mit dem Nachbarn, denn zur Zeit hat man ja meist Touris mit dabei!  Waren aber alles nette Leute und daher war es ein Super Tag!! Größe der Fische war nicht atemberaubend, aber voll ok, jeder von uns hat 2 zurückgesetzt. Auf Naturköder wurde auch ganz gut gefangen!
9 war hoch, wenn nicht sogar das Meiste!


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.08.06
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Sirius I
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe
*Wind:* NW 4
*Drift:* ok, evtl. ein bischen zu schnell
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.12-18m
*Jigfarbe:* alles, orange, blau, rot, schwarz, schwart-rot...*Pilkerfarbe:* auch alles, blau, orange, schwarz-rot...
*Montage:* Entweder Solo oder gejiggt
*Wer:* alleine, +20 anderen
*Fänge*: 1 guter Dorsch + 3 Wittlinge

Dat war nix! Hatte dazu noch ca. 12 Nemos. 
Hoch war 4 am Heck. Andy ist viel gefahren, evtl. auch zu viel. Haben zuerst unseren eigenen Weg gemacht, da kam aber nichts hoch. Dann hat die Simone nicht schlecht gefangen, als wir dahin fuhren waren aber nur kleine Dorsche und Wittels zu holen. Später sind wir dann noch für 2 Driften zur Langeland gefahren, da waren aber auch nur kleine Dorsche und Wittels zu holen.
Die Anzeigen waren sehr groß und ausgeprägt, zu 90% waren es aber "Schnodderanzeigen" mit kleinen Dorschen und Wittlingen.


----------



## micha_2 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.08.06
Kutter:                        MS Christa
Heimathafen:             Wismar
Wind: Anfangs 4,5 dann fast 0
Himmel:                      morgens etwas diesig, dann nur noch sonne
Drift:                            kaum spürbar
Angeltiefe:                 zwischen 10 und 17m
Montage:                    2Jigs  und ab und zu noch nen pilker, jig apfelsine, schwarz/rot, orange/schwarzglitter, pilker schwarz/rot und schwarz/gold/orange
Wer: 5mann aus Salzwedel und ca.40andere
Fänge:                        sehr gut, ich 30, wir fünf in der spitze zusammen 143Stück
Sonstiges:                  lob an den käptn, war gut fisch da, hatte eine trilette, jede menge dubletten,zwei vorfächer im drill gesprengt, is mir noch nie passiert. es war eigentlich für jeden etwas zu holen, einer mehr und der andere weniger
Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS forelle:     1
MS Karoline:  1
MS Hai IV:      1
MS Christa: 2


----------



## Charly_Brown (11. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.08.06 19:00 bis 22:30
Kutter/Boot: Ollie 2 (4,5m)
Heimathafen: Wendtorf/Kiel
Seegebiet: Stollergrundrinne bis Kabeltonne
Wind: West bis SW um 4
Himmel: wolkig, um uns herum teils Schauer
Drift: gut (75g konnte man schön am Grund führen)
Angeltiefe: zwischen 12 und 20m
Montage/Köder: Pilker silber/orange und schwarz/rot; teilweise mit 2x Jig rot/Schwarz vorgeschaltet
Wer: Mein Bruder und ich
Fänge: hhhmmm. 1x 55cm, 1x 60er und einige Nemos
Sonstiges: Trotz der guten Fänge die vom 8.8 aus dieser Gegend gemeldet wurden konnten wir nicht viel erbeuten. Wahrscheinlich hat der Käpitän der Langeland I etwas mehr Erfahrung im Suchen der Fische   
Die Fische gingen ausschließlich auf den Pilker, sowohl die kleinen als auch die großen Fische.


----------



## Mini-Broesel (12. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 8.8,9.8 und 10.8
Kutter/Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: 8.8 und 9.8 unter der Brücke durch,10.8 westlich Fehmarn
Wind: 8.8und 9.8 West bis Nordwest 5-6 teils 6-7:c ,10.8 Süd bis südwest 3-4
Himmel: wechselnd bewölkt
Drift: mal fast gar keine mal sehr viel
Angeltiefe: 8.8und 9.8 12-17m,10.8 14-17m
köder: alles mögliche
Wer: ich und Papa und viele andere
Fänge: ersten beiden Tage waren bnich ganz so gut....erster Tag ich 4 und mindestens noch dreimal soviele kleine...Papa 1 und auch diverse kleine....2 Tag ein bischen besser auf dem ganzen Kutter ich 2 Papa 2  Dorsche und eine Makrele...3 Tag ich 4 ,Papa 2 und wieder viele viele kleine
Sonstiges:  Waren 3 sehr schöne Tage mit, wie immer, hochmotivierter Crew#6  
P.S Am dritten Tag wurde auch noch eine sehr schöne Meerforelle von knapp 70cm gefangen....


----------



## TR22 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.08.06
Boot: kleine private Nussschale
Seegebiet: Damp, Fischleger
Wind: leicht Brise aus NW
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig
Zeit:10-16Uhr (mussten wegen Unwetter abbrechen)
Drift: so gut wie keine
Angeltiefe: 13-20m
Köder: Pilker rot/schwarz,gold/rot Jig schwarz/rot
Wer: Ich + ein Kollege
Fänge: leider nur zwei eben maßige die aber wieder schwimmen, einen 50er und massenhaft Nemos, und 6 Heringe
Trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag:q


----------



## baumschubser (13. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.08.06
Kutter / Boot: Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ Westlich von Fehmarn
Wind: NW 5-6
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: viel fast zuviel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-18m
Jiggfarbe: alles
Pilkerfarbe: einmal durch die Kiste
Montage: solo; 1 jig und 2 jigs
Wer: meine Freundin, ich und 18 Andere
Fänge: ich einen von 45cm; insgesamt nur 20 Fische!!!
Sonstiges: zuerst die positiven Sachen: hat nicht geregnet,     Schiff war sauber und wir haben nette Leute kennengelernt!
Ansonsten kam ich mir ziemlich verschaukelt vor und das lag nicht am Wellengang, ellenlange Driften ohne Fischkontakt. Für mich! war es zumindest das letzte Mal von Heiligenhafen!


----------



## djoerni (14. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 12.08.06
Kutter: MS Karoline
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: nordwestl. Fehmarn/Fahrrinne 
Angeltiefe: unterschiedlich zwischen 12 und 32 Meter
Drift/Wind: morgens beides null, mittags wind 2-3
Wer: ca. 45 Leute
Fänge: auf dem ganzen Schiff ca. 50 Fische

war ein schwieriges angeln. wer den jig direkt vors maul der dorsche bugsiert hat, konnte mal einen dorsch bekommen. die dorsche waren außer ein paar wenige ausnahmen gerade so maßig. durch die nicht vorhandene drift wurde viel gefahren. auf den anderen kuttern soll es laut anderer leute die im hafen rumstreunerten auch nicht besser gewesen sein. 
Fazit: ein schöner tag mit leckerem essen. ist zwar ärgerlich das so wenig fisch hochgekommen ist, aber andererseits geht man auch zehn mal an einen teich oder fluss und bleibt schneider. C'est la vie!


----------



## JapanRot (14. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 11.08.06
Kutter: MS Monika
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Rund um Tonne 5 / Fehmarn
Angeltiefe: zwischen 12 und 24 Meter
Jiggfarbe: einen roten & einen schwarzen Blitzpilker JIG
Pilkerfarbe: 120 Gramm Jigkopf mit größerem schwarz/rot Blitzpilker Jig (das sind die mit den 3 Schwänzen !!!)
Montage: 120 Gramm Jig + 2 Jigs darüber
Drift/Wind: morgens beides null, mittags wind 2
Wer: ca. 35 Leute
Fänge: Ich hatte die meisten Dorsche mit 9 Stk, wurde Tagessieger mit nem 5,4 Pfund Leo. 

Fazit: Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit dem Jens zu schnacken. Die Fänge waren leider nicht so berauschend...und das trotz 100 %iger Anzeige. Hat man mal direkt vor´s Maul geworfen hats gerappelt. Hatte 2 Triletten, eine Doublette und einen Einzelnen.


----------



## allrounder (15. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 11.08.06 und 12.08.06
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Rund um Tonne 5 / Fehmarn
Angeltiefe: zwischen 15 und 18 Meter
Jiggfarbe: einen roten 
Pilkerfarbe: gelbrot, 
Montage: 60g mit 1 Beifänger, ab und zu mal Gummifisch
Drift/Wind: welche Drift?
Fänge: am Freitag waren es 9 Stück (eher kleine) und am Samstag 7 Stück (3 über 70cm).
Sonstiges: War ein komisches Angeln. Von wegen weit werfen bei wenig oder keiner Drift. Die meisten Dorsche bissen direkt unter dem Boot. Es waren auch sehr viele Nemos dabei. Bemerkenswert war, das am Samstag 4 schöne Makrelen gefangen wurden und 2 Schollen auf Beifänger (Gummi)
Leider war der Algenteppich nicht so schön. Hoffentlich verschwindet der bald wieder.


----------



## Carptigers (18. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.08.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: östlich Tonne 5
Wind: SW 4-5
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: - 1,5
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25-30 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz , rot 
Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz , rot gelb , silber , blau
Montage: solo Pilk , gejiggt
Wer:Ich 3 Kollegen und 21 andere
Fänge:Ich 11 , andere 3 Anfänger 4 , Wurmangler pro tw 15 Fische
Sonstiges: Super Tag , viele große bis 85 cm und 6,5 kg , sehr wenig Nemos . Wattwürmer gingen sehr gut. Fast alle Fische mussten gegafft werden . #6


----------



## Carptigers (18. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.08.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: östlich u. westlich Tonne 5
Wind: O 2-3
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: - 0,7
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25-35 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz , rot , orange
Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz , rot gelb , silber 
Montage: gejiggt
Wer:Ich 3 Kollegen und 40 andere
Fänge:Ich 4 , anderen 3 Anfänger 7, Beste hatte 14 wieder mit Wurm.
Sonstiges: Tag fing erst nicht so gut an , nach Stellenwechsel war es dann besser . Wieder mal ein 2 schöne Tage auf der Karoline...


----------



## micha_2 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.08.06
Kutter:                        MS Eidum
Heimathafen/Fanggebiet:             Wismar/?
Wind: Anfangs3 dann fast 0
Himmel: nur noch sonne
Drift: morgens etwas , ab ca.11uhr fast0
Angeltiefe:                 zwischen 10 und 17m
Montage:                    2Jigs und ab und zu noch nen pilker, jig apfelsine, schwarz/rot, orange/schwarzglitter, pilker schwarz/rot und schwarz/gold/orange, grün/silber, (rot/gelb eisele lief bei einigen ganz gut) in 75g
Wer: 16mann
Fänge:                        sehr gut, ich 29(waren die meisten),kumpel 22, kaum untermaßige
Sonstiges:                  lob von hier aus an die Crew, war ein super Tag mit ordentlich fisch, ich hatte ein von 94cm, mein kupel ne duoblette von 64 und 80cm. etliche über 60cm. große wittlinge von ca.40cm.es hatte wohl jeder seinen fisch, und das nich zu knappan. einige sehr gute aussteiger und die fische haben sehr gut gekämpft, hat super spaß gemacht.:m
Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:     1
MS Karoline:  1
MS Hai IV:      1
MS Christa: 2
MS Eidum: 1


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.08.06
Kutter: MS Wiking
Heimathafen: Kappeln
Wind: wenig
Himmel: morgens Regen, dann auch Sonne
Drift: kaum spürbar
Angeltiefe: zwischen 10 und 20m
Montage: Querbeet
Wer: 20 Jugendliche und 10 Erwachsene
Fänge: 126 Dorsche und 31 Wittlinge
Sonstiges: Lob an den Käptn, hat sich wieder echt Mühe gegeben. #6 Wenn man die teilweise klobige Ausrüstung und die unerfahrenen Jugendlichen berücksichtigt, ist es ein wirklich gutes Ergebnis (Durchschnitt = 5,24 Fische pro Angler). Es waren gerade mal 3 Nichtfänger an Bord. Der Beste hatte 15 Fische.


----------



## Angler_AST (21. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Simone*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: S 2-3
Himmel: BLAUUUU und klar :g
Drift: schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-25m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-rot 70gr, orange gelb 60g, orange schwars  80g
Montage: 1 Jig und Pilk
Wer: 40 Mann
Fänge: 7 Stück und ein U-Boot aberissen
Sonstiges: Ein super toller Tag beim traumhaften Wetter. Insgesamt wurde gut gefangen, wobei Claus (Kapitän) auch einen erheblichen Beitrag dazu geleistet hat. Hat gute Stellen angefahren und wo nichts ging, nicht lange gewartet und sofort weitergefahren. Was mir aufgefallen ist - !alle! Dorsche waren sehr mager und hatten beim Ausnehmen nichts im Magen. Dies hat wohl mit dem starken Sauerstoffmangel in der Ostsee zu tun. Weiterhin haben wir zur Zeit einen erhebliechen Blaualgenbefall in allen gebieten, wo wir gefischt haben.


----------



## Creativeangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.08.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe
Wind: kaum bis gar keiner
Himmel: blau
Drift: erst kaum dann gar keine
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12 -15m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot und rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber
Montage: Dorschbombe (blau-roten Jig) mit schwarz-rotem Beifänger
Wer: Ich und ca. 35 andere
Fänge: Ich 24 (größter 70 cm)#6, die anderen auch so zwischen 10 und 25 Stück.
Sonstiges: War ein super Tag. Hatten den ganzen Tag über Fischkontakt, zum schluss mussen fast alle Fische gegafft werden. Die Durchschnittsgröße lag so bei 55 cm.
Nur der riesige Blaualgenteppich war nicht so schön. 

Wünsche allen Petri Heil #:
Grüß
Alex


----------



## sandfisch (22. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Leute hier ist mein Senf |kopfkrat 

Ausfahrt: 21.08 2006
kutter:MS Brigitte 
Heimathafen,Seegebiet: Sassnitz,Rügen und Rundherrum
Wind: Anfangs 1-2 später hoch bis fast 5 :v !!
Himmel: Anfangs aufgelockert später zugezogen mit heftigsten Schauern :c 
Drift: erst ging es dann heftig
Angeltiefe: 20-30m
Pilker: Quer durch die Kiste,das gleiche mit den Beifängern
Montage: Pilker darüber ein Beifänger,mehr ging nicht sonst hätte man 300g oder mehr Anbinden müßen |uhoh: !
Wer: 30 Leute aber nur 18 Angler
Fänge: Ich 6 aber richtig hart erarbeitet,ein paar Turis die noch standen hatten 14 #d Dorsch und einen Horni!
In anbetracht der schwierigen Verhältnisse noch ganz Ok,ein haufen Leute hatten ihr bestes gegeben und gut Angefüttert |rolleyes 
Ein dickes Petri allen !#h


----------



## der_Jig (22. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.08.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / östlich vom Leuchtturm
Wind: W3
Himmel: Sonne, teilweise bedeckt
Drift: morgens gut, zum mittag hin zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-16m
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber
Montage: 2 Jiggs + pilk
Wer: 16, Stutenandi, Seatrout und ich
Fänge: durchwachsen, mühsam Stutenandi und ich je 6, Seatrout 14
Sonstiges: War ein schwieriges Fischen, erst ging gar nichts, trotz Anzeige und dann ging es besser... Fische standen meist in kleineren Schwärmen-->viele Doubletten. Seatrout hatte noch Naturköder mit, die er nebenbei reingehängt hat-->7 seiner Fische gingen aus Wurm. Auf dem ganzen Schiff wurden wenig kleine gefangen, nur von mir... 10 Stück gingen zurück... ganz komisch!

Super Tag und mit super gelaunten CREW 

"Da schwimmen zwei Schweinswale"...

Andi: "Hat man ma mit"...


----------



## Easy East (23. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Simone*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: S 2-3
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25m
Jiggfarbe: rot / gold
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz 60gr, rot.schwart 80g
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk bzw. 2 Jig + Pilk ohne
Wer: 35 Mann, 3 Frauen & Ikke
Fänge: Ich 7 Stück ingesamt ca. 150 Stück + 1 Hornhecht
Längster Fisch an Bord: 77 cm
Sonstiges: Herrlichstes Wetter! Endlich wieder ein Tag auf See.
Vormittags war es mau, ich hatte keinen einzigen Fisch.
Die Mittagspause hat Claus dann vorgezogen und ist noch mal eine Stunde nach DK gefahren. Dort habe ich dann meine 7 Stück gefangen, wobei mein länster 52 cm maß.
Die meisten Fänge hatte ich auf den goldfarbenen Jig, auf Pilker keinen.
Die Rückfahrt dauerte gut 2,5 Stunden.
Ich war jetzt das 4. Mal auf der Simone und werde wieder mit der ihr fahren, bei der BKT lag es wohl wirklich an den beiden Freizeitkapitänen...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Einigkeit*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / hohwachter bucht
Wind: 3
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: schwach
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz 60gr, rot.grün 60g
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk bzw. 2 Jig + Pilk ohne
Wer: ca 25 leute
Fänge: Ich 11 Stück ingesamt ca. 160 Stück


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Einigkeit*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / fahrrinne
Wind: 4
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: schwach
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz 60gr, rot.grün 60g
Montage: pilker, pilker +beifänger
Wer: ca 25 leute
Fänge: ich 2 
sonstiges: insgesamt nur ca 60 fische aufm schiff ...


Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Hai 4*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / unter brücke durch
Wind: 6
Himmel: wolkig und regen
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz 60gr
Montageilker
Wer: ca 20 leute
Fänge: ich 3
sonstiges:insgesamt vllt ca 20 fische und kleine alle ca 40-45 cm ...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MY Julia*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen /nähe fahrrinne >wrack<
Wind: 3
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: mittel
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe:rot.grün 80g
Montageilker
Wer: 13 leute
Fänge: ich 5 stck . kleinste ca 3kg größte um die 5 kg
sonstiges: war ein sogenanntes Schnupperangeln ! 11uhr ausfahrt und 15 uhr zurück in den hafen ! in den 2 stunden angeln wurden ca 20 fische gefangen alles ab 3kg bis 6 kg! super tag ! 


Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Blauort*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: laboe / vor langeland
Wind: 3
Himmel: sonne und wolken
Drift: schwach
Jiggfarbe: rot 
Pilkerfarbe:  rot.grün 80g
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk 
Wer: charter > 45 mann
Fänge: ich selber 2 von 42cm und 44cm ! insgesamt 6 fische !!!!
sonstiges: einfach eine scheisstour ! käptn wollte ein glaube verarschen hauptsache er hat sein geld fürs chartern und trinken ! bei so guten bedingungen mit 45 anglern nur 6 fische und keiner über 50 cm ! einfach nur bescheuert ! smutje trotz allem völlig in ordnung !


----------



## Achmin (27. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.08.06
Kutter: MS Langelend 1
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:Laboe/morgens Schießgebiet, ab Mittag weiß nicht
Wind:morgens 0, ab mittags schwach
Drift: wie Wind
Himmel: sonnig, paar Wölkchen
Jiggfarbe:alles, haupts. rot
Pilker: alles, je nach Montage 60 o. 100g
Montage:haupts. 2 Beifänger + Pilker ohne
wer: ca. 40 + mein Kumpel und ich
Fänge:wir jeder 10, war wohl auch etwas über dem Durchschnitt, zwei sehr schöne sind bei mir ausgestiegen;
glaube, das alle einigermaßen gefangen haben
Sonstiges:morgens Schießgebiet war schön. Dann ab mittag fuhren alle Kutter plötzlich an die gleiche Stelle. Es waren tatsächlich alle 3 aus Laboe +MS Simone + kleineres Schiff so nah zusammen, das man den Nachbarn hätte entern können, und das  bis zur letzten Drift, die allseits mit null ausging.Nee, Nee!


----------



## udo81 (28. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25./26./27.08.
*Kutter:* MS Klaus-Peter
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen (Fahrrinne und am 3. Tag auch Hohwachter Bucht)
*Wind: * 2-3/0-1/5-6
*Drift: * wenig/wenig/sehr stark
*Himmel: * sonnig/sonnig/bewölkt und Schauer
*Jiggfarben:* scharze Fliege ansonsten roter Jig
*Pilker: *div. Farben 50-60 gr. am dritten Tag 80-100 gr.
*Montage:* haupts. Pilker + Jig. Auf Gufi tat sich gar nichts.
*wer:* ca. 30 Mann  + und ich
*Fänge:* 4/3/2 + täglich 3-4 Nemos.
Wurde allgemein schlecht gefangen. Ungefähr jeweils 60 Fische an Bord.


----------



## worker_one (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.08.06
Kutter / Boot: *MS Sirius*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / östlich vom Leuchtturm
Wind: 5-6|uhoh:
Himmel: von Sonne bis Regen alles dabei
Drift: etwas stärker
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz in  100gr., orange/silber
Montage: 1 Jig + Nachläufer (Jig oder Watti) 
Wer: Ich und Kumpel + ca. nur 15!!! andere
Fänge: ich 12, größter 72cm, 1 Wittling und 2 Platte; Kumpel 4

sonstiges: Sehr gute Ausfahrt mit viel Fisch in richtig guten Größen. Meine waren alle ü50. 4 Fische ü60 und 2x 70er. Andreas hat trotz oder gerade wegen der wenigen Angler alles gegeben. Selbst in seiner Mittagspause musste er zum gaffen kommen.
Zitat Andi: "Sch***e, nicht mal in Ruhe essen kann man. Und ich Idiot fahr die Stelle auch noch wieder an."|supergri|supergri|supergri
Danke dafür!!!!#6
Schade, daß das meine letzte Ausfahrt mit der Sirius war.:c


----------



## kiepenangler (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.08.06
 Kutter / Boot:MS Simone
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
 Wind: wenig
 Drift: wenig
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ka, geschätzt um ca. 15m
 Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten, pink
 Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber, rot-schwarz
 Montage: 2 jigs + pilker ohne drilling
Fänge: ich hatte 13 fisch von ca. 38-66cm. insgesammt wurden von ca. 30 jugendlichen 104 fische gefangen. 
Sonstiges: mit dem kutter bin ich absolut zufrieden. der kapitän war sehr bemüht fisch zu finden und ist viel gefahren #6.


----------



## der_Jig (29. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.08.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: NW 4, später 3
Himmel: bedeckt, Regen
Drift: morgens richtig gut, gegen Mittag zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-16m
Jiggfarbe: rot!!!!
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz rot danmark ohne drilling
Montage: 1 Jig + Pilk
Wer: ca. 14 andere, Seatrout und ich
Fänge: die ersten zwei Stunden genial, danach wenig bis gar nichts
Sonstiges: Fahrt fing absolut genial an, jeder Wurf Fisch, Schlag auf Schlag, alle anderen Kutter waren auch da... Höhe Bülk an der gelben Tonne. Dann wurde es weniger, aber es kam immernoch Fisch hoch... Seatrout bis dahin 9 und ich 7... Dann kam Gerrit auf die Idee noch mal eine halbe Stunde weiter raus zu fahren... 8 Driften dort und 2 Fische an Board, davon einer gerissen!!! Mal im Ernst, was soll so ein Scheiss??? Andi war dort auch schon, einige Stunden vorher und da hätte man doch mal durchfunken können und fragen?!?! so was blödes!!!

Egal, war ein fetter Tag und richtig geile Fische, hatte keinen unter 50cm...


----------



## senso pilk (30. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.8.06
*Kutter:* MS Christa
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Wismar
*Wind: *5-6
*Drift: *stark bis zu stark
*Himmel: Dauerplatzregen bis 11.30Uhr!!!*
*Jiggfarben:* Grün mit Glitter,Rot,Rot/Schwarz
*Pilker: *div. Farben 100-125 gr.
*Montage:* Pilker + Jig
*wer:* rund 30 Mann + meine wenigkeit
*Fänge:* ich 7 über 60! und zirka 20 drunter (ca. 15 schwimmen wieder). Dazu kommen noch 5 schöne Wittlinge über 30cm!Leider muss ich gestehen ab 12 Uhr Totalausfall bei mir und schätzungsweise 10 anderen!! (Wellen waren so hoch, dass sie regelmäßig das Deck überspülten!);+ 
:v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## hans albers (31. August 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.08.06
Kutter: MS blauort
Heimathafen: laboe
Wind: sehr wenig(1-2)
Himmel: morgens nebel ,danach viel sonne :q
Drift: kaum spürbar
Angeltiefe: zwischen 10 und 15m
Montage: 1 x pilker+beifänger, 1x grundmontage mit wattwurm
Wer: ca. 15 leuts + ich und mein bruder
Fänge: wir 10 dorsche ( anderen zusammen ca. 70 + ein paar wittlinge)
Sonstiges: Sauberes schiff, gute crew + kätpn 
es war ein wunderschöner tag auf der ostsee bei strahlender sonne
+ ententeich, fänge waren auch gut, auch einige schöne grosse dabei,
geärgert über die vewertung von baby - wittlingen :r


----------



## Pilkfreak (1. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.08.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/westliche Ostsee
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: leicht bedeckt
Drift:anfangs stark, gegen Mittag abnehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: Blau-Grün (Dieter Eisele,Select 90)
Montage: nur pilker oder nur mit großem Jig
Wer: Vater und ich
Fänge: zusammen 8 Dorsche und ein Wittling
Sonstiges:Für diesen Angeltag waren 8 Dorsche und ein Wittling
wirlkich reichlich! auf dem ganzen Kutter wurden 27 fische gelandet 
Zwei schöne Dorsche mit den Dorschbomben von Blitz-Pilker gefangen !


----------



## Pesu83 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.8.06
Kutter/Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 5-6 in Böen 7 :r 
Seegebiet: Fehmarn Sund bis Sagasbank
Wetter: Bedeckt ab Mittag sonnig
Drift: Relativ viel
Angel/Fangtiefe: 8-19m
Jigfarbe: Japanrot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb-Rot 125gr
Montageilker mit zwei Jigs
Wer: Frank und ich,und ca.15 andere
Fänge: Frank 6 ich 10 fast alle um 60cm |supergri 
Sonstiges: war ein schöner Tag auf See mit genügent Fisch


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.09.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: Südwest 6-7
Himmel: Bedeckt/Regen
Drift: zum jiggen perfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-15m
Jiggfarbe: Rot/Schwarz und Braun
Pilkerfarbe: Silber 150gr ohne Drilling
Montage: Jiggen mit 2 Beifängern
Wer: sunny, Grobi, meine dorschjaegerprinzessin und Ich +ca 12 weitere
Fänge: sunny 3, Grobi 5, djprinzessin 4+1Makrele, Ich 10
Sonstiges: War ne klasse Tour auf einem Klasseschiff!!!! Der Kapitän und die Crew waren sehr sehr bemüht. Man brauchte nicht mal nach nem Gaff rufen, denn sobald sich ne Rute etwas heftiger gebogen hat, stand schon der Bootsmann mit´m Gaff in der Hand neben einem!!! Díe Monika ist nen Pieksauberes und gepflegtes Schiff!!! Wirklich vorbildlich!!!
Wegen des angekündigten Sturms haben wohl einige den Weg gescheut, so das alle Schiffe die ích gesehen habe nur sehr spärlich gefüllt waren. Vielleicht so 10- max20Leute an Bord.
Wegen des Südwest Windes sind wir direkt in den Landschutz der Hohwachter Bucht gefahren. Der doch etwas längere Anfahrtsweg hat sich aber gelohnt und wir wurden mit einer wirklich ansprechenden Durchschnittsgrösse belohnt!!! Es kamen eigentlich fast nur Fische über 45 einige über 50 und ein paar über 60cm an Bord!!! Nemo´s gab es eigentlich gar nicht!! Bei mir haben nach meinem Augenmass 2 Stk. nicht gepasst und durften zurück in Ihr Element. Sunny hatte mit 2,2KG den schwersten Dorsch an Bord geholt und durfte sich dafür die obligatorische "Tagessiegerkachel" beim Kapitän abholen.


----------



## hdsporty1200 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.09.2006
*Kutter:* *MS Blauort*
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe
*Wind: *5-6
*Drift: *mittel
*Himmel: *bewölkt und teilweise Schauer
*Jiggfarben:* rot, rot-schwarz, orange
*Pilker:* div. Farben, 60,80,100g
*Montage: *Pilker + ein oder zwei Beifänger (Jig)
*wer: *insgesamt ca. 20 Fischhungrige 
*Fänge: *insgesamt schlecht, ca. 30 Dorsche, Großteil unter Mindestmaß, max. Fanganzahl pro Angler 3 Dorsche, größter Dorsch unter 70cm.
Trotzalledem ein netter Tag auf See und schöner als auf dem Sofa vorm Fernseher |supergri ...aber auch teurer


----------



## micha_2 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.08.06
Kutter:                        MS Hai IV
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Heiligenhafen/ westlich Fehmarns
Wind: o
Himmel:                      morgens etwas diesig, dann nur noch sonne
Drift:                            kaum spürbar
Angeltiefe:                 zwischen 10 und 20m
Montage: ausschließlich alle Naturköder, mit 2Mundschnüre
Wer: 32 Mann
Fänge: veinzelt ganz gut, schöne Dorsche und Platte, Wittlinge
Sonstiges: bis Mittag hatte ich einen Untermaßigen Dorsch, nach dem Wechsel konnte ich zwei gute Dorsche zw.55 und 65cm sowie 17Wittlinge in meine Kiste befördern.(und nochmal 4untermaßige Dorsche), es gab in den Dorschschwärmen alle Größen von Pilkerlänge bis gut 70cm. Hat riesig spaß gemacht.|supergri
Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS forelle:     1
MS Karoline:  1
MS Hai IV: 2
MS Christa: 2


----------



## micha_2 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.08.06
Kutter:                        MS Karoline
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Heiligenhafen/ westlich Fehmarns
Wind: 6-7
Himmel:                      morgens Regen und Gewitter, Nachmittag im Hafen strahlende Sonne u.28Grad 
Drift: Sehr stark
Angeltiefe:                 zwischen 10 und 20m
Montage: ausschließlich alle Kunstköder mit 2Fangstellen
Wer: 36 Mann
Fänge: veinzelt ganz , schöne Dorsche, eine Makrele
Sonstiges: morgens ging es noch mit125g, aber ab ca.11Uhr wurde Drift sehr stark,in der andrift mit 150 und abdrift mit 200g geangelt, sonst ging gar nichts mehr.Erfolgsfarben waren eher bedeckt bei jig und Pilker. Fänge waren eher zufall, hoch waren 7. ich hatte 2maßige ca.55cm und zwei untermaßige. hat trotzdem spaßgemacht. Und super Früchstück und MIttagessen.

 Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:     1
MS Karoline: 2
MS Hai IV: 2
MS Christa: 2


----------



## Ines (5. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 3.9.06
Kutter: Sirius
Heimathafen/Fangründe: Laboe/Küste vor Kalifornien und Schönberg bis Howachter Bucht
Wind: erst 6-7, später 4-5
Himmel: morgens bedeckt, nachmittags Dauerregen
Drift: erst stark, dann mäßig
Angeltiefe: um 15 m (geschätzt)
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger
Jiggfarben: alles mögliche, fängig war nur transparent-grün -glitter
Pilkfarbe: rot-silber und schwarz-blauglitter
Wer: cirka 15 Leute
Fänge: am Anfang bei Starkwind schlecht. Im Laufe des Tages langsam besser, als wir zusammen mit der Langeland und der Blauort hauptsächlich an einer Stelle lagen: dicht unter Land vor einer Steilküste (ob das schon die Howachter Bucht war, weiß ich nicht): 7 Dorsche waren hoch, ich hatte 4, davon zwei um 60.
Sonstiges: Die Atmosphäre und der Service an Bord (schnelles Gaffen!) waren sehr angenehm, schade, daß die Sirius aufhören muß.


----------



## der_Jig (6. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.09.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SW 3-4
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: perfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15m
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz rot (kaum gefischt)
Pilkerfarbe: dunkle, gedeckte Farben 
Montage: Solo oder Pilk + Jig
Wer: 15 andere,FlöthiFischfänger(11), Seatrout(10) und ich(8)
Fänge: Super, jede Drift kam ordentlich Fisch hoch, teils sehr klein, allerdings auch sehr viele Gute, Durschnittsgröße der mitgenommenen Fische lag über 55cm
Sonstiges: War eine super Ausfahrt mit richtig viel Fisch und schönen Größes. Crew war richtig gut drauf, sind mit mit Bruce Springsteen laut aufgedreht und tanzendem Egbert losgefahren. Flöthi das erste Mal zweistellig! Sauber! 

Hatte heut super viele Aussteiger, Fische haben vorsichtig und sehr Grundnah gebissen!


----------



## Samyber (10. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.09-06
Kutter/Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen: Schilksee
Wind: 2-4 Bft
Seegebiet: kieler Förde
Wetter: sonnig bis bedeckt
Drift: genau richtig 1,5 km/H laut GPS
Angel/Fangtiefe: 11-13 m
Jigfarbe:  rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Montageilker mit zwei Jigs oder einer Fliege
Wer: ich
Fänge: ü. 20 Dorsche und alles unter 50 cm durfte wieder zurück, ca. 15 Fische zurückgesetzt.
Läuft zur Zeit wirklich Top und hatte auch noch Glück mit dem Wetter!! #6


----------



## allrounder (11. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.09.06 und 09.09.06
Kutter: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Heiligenhafen/ westlich Fehmarns
Wind: Am Freitag 6-7 und am Samstag 5
Himmel: morgens etwas diesig, dann nur noch sonne
Drift: sehr heftig
Angeltiefe: zwischen 10 und 20m
Montage: Pilker mit Jig oder Solo
Farbe: quer durch die Kiste, zwischen 80 und 125 g
Wer: 46 Mann
Fänge: lausig..mehr kann man nicht sagen. am Freitag um die 35 Fische und Samstag 18!!!!:v 
Sonstiges: Naja...der Kaptitän kann ja nix fürs Wetter, deswegen buche ich den Freitag mal als Pech ab. Aber was der Skipper am Samstag geliefert hat, das war riesengroße Verarschung. Wir sind von den 8 Stunden mehr als 5 Stunden gefahren. Jetzt brauch keiner u sagen, das die Klaus-Peter der langsamste Kutter ist. Das weis ich ja. Aber wenn man einen Langsamen Kutter auch noch mit gedrosselter Maschine fährt, ist das ein Witz. Auf Nachfragen, was das soll, kam nur die Retourkutsche. Er stelle die letzten 2 der 4 Driften so dermaßen schlecht , das an ein Angeln nicht zu denken lassen. Den Kutter bei einer sehr starken Drift so zu stellen, das die Köder alle über das Heck abtrieben. Könnt Ihr euch das getüddel vorstellen, was der Skipper damit verursacht hat. Ja ich sag der Skipper.....er hätte ja nur ein wenig beidrehen müssen. Folglich wars auch fast unmöglich, überhaupt auf den grund zu kommen. Naja..er hatte ja seine Kohle....also muste er ja nix mehr machen. Und was mich auch noch angekotzt hat, waren die Ausagen, das wir Angler ja nicht angeln konnten. Klar waren viele Anfänger dabei.
So was arrogantes habe ich noch nicht erlebt. 
Ich z.B habe in diesem Jahr schon 15 Kutterausfahrten..Ich sehe mich nicht mehr als Anfänger.Wenn die Bedingungen einigermassen sind, fange ich auch meinen Fisch. 
Aber der Skipper wollte nicht, das wir irgendwas Fangen.!!!!!!
Naja... mit dieser Aktion hat die Klaus-Peter wieder 46 potentielle Kunden verloren. Ich bin auch ab und zu mal mit der KP gefahren...aber jetzt ist der Kutter für mich gestorben. Sollten mal alle Kutter besetzt sein und nur auf der KP ist was frei.....bleibe ich lieber an Land.
Wer mehr wissen will, kann mir ja eine PM schicken.


----------



## Hansi (11. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 9.9.06
Kutter : Hanno Günter
Heimathafen : Warnemünde
Angelgebiet : vor Kühlungsborn
Wind : anfangs NW 4 später 2
Himmel : anfangs bedeckt später wolkig
Drift : mittel und nachlassend
Angeltiefe : um 20 m
Montage : Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
Farbe : Pilkerfarbe egal um 60 gr. Jig rot und schwarz
Wer : ca. 15 Mann
Fänge : selbst mit Kumpel 9 Dorsche, 5 Wittlinge; im Schnitt 3-5
           pro Angler
Sonstiges : es war sicherlich mehr drin, 5 Kutter der "Roten Brigade" verholten ständig fast auf Rufweite
der Fisch hat sehr vorsichtig gebissen, viele Aussteiger
Wittling nur auf Pilker, Dorsch gleichmäßig auf Pilker und Jig


----------



## Ines (11. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.9.06
Kutter: Langeland
Heimathafen/Fanggebiet: Laboe/Gabelsflach
Wind: West 5, abnehmend
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: mittel, später nachlassend
Angeltiefe: 10-15 m (geschätzt)
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger
Farbe: Pilker egal, "fängige" Beifänger: Schwarz
Wer: außer mir ca 30 Leute
Fänge: megaschlecht. Mit 10 Leuten im Bug haben wir 12 Fische gefangen, ich war froh, überhaupt einen Dorsch und einen Wittling zu ergattern. Am Heck haben einige mit Heringsvorfach noch ein paar Makrelen und auf Wurm noch ein paar kleine Plattfische gefangen. Ich schätze mal, auf dem ganzen Kutter weniger als 50 Fische. Viele Nichtfänger dabei, eine ganze Reihe Fische waren gerissen.
Auffällig: Trotz langer Driften ohne Fisch huddelten zeitweise 5 Kutter auf dem gleichen Platz herum.


----------



## omer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.2006
Kutter:*MS Gudrun*
Heimathafen: Rostock
Wind: 2 bft ca.
Himmel: erst bedeckt, ab mittag Sonne
Drift: erst stark, dann immer weniger
Montage: Pilker, Beifänger
Farbe: Rot/Grün, Gelb/Grün, Beifänger Rot, Rot/schwarz, Pilker erst min. 80-100Gramm, dann 60-80Gramm
Wer: 2 Kumpel und ich, noch  4 !! andere 
Fänge: Ich hatte 5 verwertbare, Frank 8, Peter 6. Schnitt auf dem Kutter: 5-7 Dorsche. Viele Nemos.
Sonstiges: Ich weiß gar nicht warum immer alle nach Warnemünde fahren? ;+Die Gudrun hat Parkplätze direkt am Anleger. Besatzung megafreundlich#h und sehr bemüht.
Der Bootsmann hat gleich mal die paar Dorsche filetiert!! Na ja,  bei 7 Anglern auf einen 40 Mann Kutter auch kein Problem!
Essen lecker, Kaffee weckt Tote auf, Preise OK.

Die Gudrun ist nach eigenen Aussagen, der schnellste Kutter in und um Rostock. Das hat der Skipper auch öfter mal bewiesen#6.
Scheint irgendwie auch ein kleiner Wasserstraßenrowdy zu sein.
Hat mehrmals mitten in der Kadettrinne gehalten bis die Blauen oder Grünen kamen:q.Dort gabs dann auch die meisten Fische.

Die Mods könnten die Gudrun mal in die Kutterliste mit aufnehmen, damit man dort auch noch seinen Senf dazugeben kann.


----------



## der_Jig (14. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.09.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SO 3-4
Himmel: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne
Drift: perfekt!!!
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11-13m
Jiggfarbe: lila mit blau glitzer, rot!!!
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-silber, orange-rot
Montage: 1Jig + Pilk
Wer: ca.30 andere, Flöthi und ich
Fänge: super!!! Jeder hatte Fisch, Flöthi 8 und ich 15
Sonstiges: Schlechter hätte der Tag nicht beginnen können. Pünktlich aus dem Hafen und um 8.45 der erste Stopp... Bis 11Uhr kam nur ein gerissener und ein untermaßiger Dorsch hoch. Sirius ist abgedreht, Eggi hat weiter gesucht... und GEFUNDEN! Dann ging es los! Es hat gerumst ohne Ende, zwar nicht kontinuierlich, aber wenn, dann richtig! Hatte 4 Doubletten, eine davon mit nem 71er und 65er... Das macht schon Spass! Insgesamt war die Durschnittsgröße genial, über 55!!! Fast jeder Fisch musste gegafft werden und das auf dem gesamten Schiff! Größter Fisch hatte 13 Pfund, ein 9 Pfünder kam am Heck hoch! Der Tag war einfach nur genial! Danke, Eggi!

Was mein Bild allerdings ein wenig getrübt hat, war der Fänger des 13Pfünders, denn dieser wurde ca. um 13Uhr gefangen und diesen hat er dann bis 1615 (da waren wir im Hafen) in der Kiste hat liegen lassen, nur um den Fisch bei Helmut wiegen zu lassen! Der Fisch war mit Sicherheit verdorben! Eggi hatte ihn auch schon an Deck gewogen,ich mein, reicht das dann nicht?

Egal, will da nun keine Diskussion anzetteln, aber irgendwie nervt es mich!


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (16. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.09.06
Kutter/Boot: Ms Forelle
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heikendorf, östlich vom Leuchtturm
Wind: 3-4
Wetter: Viel Sonne.... 
Drift: gut
Angel/Fangtiefe. ca. 16m
Pilkerfarbe: orange/silber, schwarz/braun 
Pilkergewicht: zwischen 40 und 100gr
Jigfarben: rot, schwarz, blau
Montagen: Pilker solo, Pilker ohne Drill. - 1, 2 Beifänger
Wer: NOK Angler, Zanderbengel, 1Kollege, + 1-2 andere Boardies deren Namen ich irgendwie nicht mitbekommen(Freibadwirt) habe oder nix von ihnen wuste(Dorschchris) #h.
Fänge: hmm war schwieriges angeln, konnte noch 5 maßige rausholen, hoch waren 8. 
Sonstiges: Hätten die Dorsche mehr mitgespielt wäre der Tag perfekt geworden, ansonsten war alles andere echt super(Kutter, Wetter, Stimmung). Finde von der Forelle könnten sich so einige Kutter mal ne Scheibe abschneiden....|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann :16-10-06
Wo:Laboe
Womit: MS.Langeland
Köderilker ohne Drilling-2 Beifänger-japanrot-schwarz-rot
Tiefe:??????????????????????????????????
Fänge:0,0
wer:ca. 30 Angler



Fazit:Kutter fuhr raus bei Windstärke3-ußte ca. nach 1h umdrehen,weil der Wind zu heftig wurde-Böhen bis Windstärckre 9!!!!!!!!!!!!




Netter Vormittag mit etwas zuviel Alohol.....Ich war mit net Gruppe von 19 Leutchen unterwegs...45Euro bezahlt für Bus+Schiff--26Euronen zurückbekommen wg. Fehlfahrt-50Watties erworben für nix....Schade,das es nix wurde,,,,,Egal,wir waren ne lustige Truppe und hatten trotzdem Spass.....


----------



## M-V Angler (16. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.09.2006
Kutter/Boot: Mietboot
Seegebiet: 20 Meterlinie hinter'm Trollegrund bei Kühlungsborn
Wind: SO-O 3
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 2,5 km/h laut GPS
Fangtiefe: 20 m
Montage: Pilker pur(70-90g), Pilker + 1 Beifänger, gute Farben waren silber und gelb/orange
Wer: 1 Kumpel, meine Freundin und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: insgesamt hatten wir 43 Dorsche, davon durften 2   wieder in ihr Element und 8 Wittlinge
Sonstiges: als wir Pilker und Beifänger montierten, nahmen die Dorsche immer den Beifänger


----------



## angeltreff (18. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 14. bis 16.09.2006
Kutter: MS Eltra
Hafen: Sassnitz (Abfahrtsort, Schiff liegt sonst in Wismar)
Angelgebiet: Süd- und Westküste Bornholm
Angeltiefe: zwischen 20 und 50 Meter
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz 
Pilkerfarbe: grelle Sommerfarben
Montage: ein Beifänger, diverse Gewichte von 80 bis 300 g
Drift/Wind: stark, Wind bis 7
Fänge: ca. 50 Dorsche bis 90 cm, einige Hornhechte
Sonstiges: "Expeditionsreise" nach Bornholm um das Gebiet zu testen, im Norden sehr gute Anzeigen, wegen zu starker Drift aber kein angeln möglich


----------



## mlkzander (18. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.09.2006
Wer: organisiert von A+M Angelsport in BS 42 Leute
Kutter: MS Karoline gechartert
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Angeltiefe: zwischen 12 und 30Meter
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz 
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz
Montage: ein Beifänger, diverse Gewichte von 120 bis 300 g
Drift/Wind: sehr stark, Wind bis 3
Fänge: ca. 50 Dorsche cm davon 30 Nemos
ich: 1 Nemo mein Frauchen: 1 guten
Durchschnitt 1, meiste 4, größte 81cm 5,5 kg

Sonstiges: Am Anfang bei 25 bis 30m kein Angeln möglich wegen Drift auch mit 300g nix zu machen. Einer kam runter und holte den größten hoch.
Die Organisatoren gaben sich leider null Mühe für Ihre Kunden das Versprochene Guiding durchzuführen obwohl dies aufgrund der vielen Anfänger versprochen wurde. Statt dessen haben einige Gäste und der Organisator den gesamten Biervorat des Reisebuses vertilgt. Auf dem Schiff haben sie aber ein paar Flaschen stehen lassen müssen, der hatte zu viel gebunkert. Der Pegel hat aber gereicht um sich affig zu machen. Der Typ ist auf dem Boot herumgehopst um immer vom vermeindlich besten Platz aus zu werfen und allen Newbies mal richtig zu zeigen wie man Fisch fängt. Die Newbies hätten wohl was anderes gebraucht als derart vorgeführt zu werden.

Fazit: Nächstes mal wieder auf eigene Faust und dann wohl lieber auch nach DK. Die Fänge in D sind einfach zu schlecht und für ne geführte Sauftour sind mir 55€ pro Kopf zu teuer.

Noch was zu Kutter: Der Skipper sowie das Personal waren erste Güte !
Fisch wurde gefunden aber Drift zu stark, der Pott ist absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hamwe (18. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.08.2006
Kutter / Boot: Südwind
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burg Staaken / irgendwo in der Ostsee
Wind:2-3
Himmel: diesig bis sonnig
Drift: nicht so stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15- 18m
Jiggfarbe:  schwarz / rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot / silbern
Montage: pilker mit einem beifänger
Wer:
Fänge: In Summe ca. 20 Dorsche ( weiß nicht mehr so genau) 5 Untermaßig und
wieder zurück ins Wasser. 15 Dorsche von 45 - 60 cm

Sonstiges:Wer auf Fehmarn sich eine neue Angel kaufen sollte, empfehle ich
dieses bei dem Angelgeschäft gegenüber der Shell in Burg zu tun. Dieser
Laden ist sehr kollant was den Ersatz zerbrochener neuer Ruten angeht. Ich
habe es geschafft (beim Angeln natürlich) zwei nagelneue Ruten
durchzubrechen. Diese wurden ohne jeglichen Kommentar gegen neue ersetzt.
Nochmals schönen Dank.
____________________________________________________


----------



## kiepenangler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.09.2006
Kutter: MS Monika
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Angeltiefe: ca. 11-15m
Jiggfarbe: orange mit schwarzen punkten, japanrot, schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb-silber
Montage: pilker ohne drilling + 1 oder 2 jigs.
Drift/Wind:mittel
Fänge: für die verhältnisse recht anständig. hatte 6 maßige fische, davon 5 über 50cm. 
Sonstiges: war mal wieder alles bestens auffer monika #6 .


----------



## der_Jig (20. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: S4
Himmel: bedeckt, Sonne
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-16m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber
Montage: Pilk + Jig
Wer: ca 20 andere, Stutenandi, Seatrout und ich
Fänge: sehr schlecht! Stutenandi 6, Seatrout 2 und ich 7
Sonstiges: War eine sehr schlechte Ausfahrt, aber Eggi hat alles versucht. Kam sehr weing bis gar kein Fisch hoch. Dazu kam noch der starke Wind, der ein kontrolliertes Fischen kaum möglich machte. 7 waren die meisten, auch einige Nichtfänger!


----------



## noworkteam (22. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.06 / 21.09.2006 (2Tages-Wracktour)
Kutter / Boot: MS Tender
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: irgendwo auf der Nordsee
Wind: 6 Böen 7 , Wellen der Kapitän sagte immer 1,7 meter, tippe aber auf 2,5
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: stark stärker am stärksten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25 - 33meter
Montage: Naturköder-Montagen
Wer:Rutenkecht und Ich und 23 andere
Fänge: alle sehr gut nicht gezählt unsere 75Liter Kühlbox war von uns beiden prall gefüllt worden ( Dorsch, Makrelen)
Sonstiges: der stärke Wind und vorallem die hohen Wellen haben einem das Leben und vorallem das Gaffen schwer bzw. unmöglichgemacht, teilweise reichte selbst der 3 Meter gaff nicht aus um den Fisch zuerwischen, diverse Seekranke, und blaue Flecken wegen Seegang.
Alle zufrieden alle mit gutem Fang, wenig Kleine dabei
Super Tour nur zu empfehlen #6 #6 #6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (23. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#d#d#dAlso wir (mein schwager und ich waren heute mit der Ms Monika von Heiligenhafen draußen.
Wind 4-5 SO
Pilker mit Beifänger alle Farben alle Gewichte
Ich 1 Dorsch ca 50 cm. mein schwager nix,auf dem gesammten Kutter 13  Dorsche 2 davon wieder rein....erfreulich war das ein Angler neben mir nen 48 er Steinbutt auf Pilker hatte.
Im großen und ganzen hat niemand verstanden warum alle Kutter auf die Höhe Westermakelsdorf/Wallnau gefahren sind obwohl da seit mehreren Tagen nach Aussage von Mitfrustrierten garnix lief.
Wir hatten anfangs ja gehofft das der Käptn vielleicht unter der Brücke durchfährt und Staberhuk ansteuert oder es Richtung Schwarzergrund versucht.
Das Angeln wurde um 13:27 eingestellt damit der Kutter mit möglichst wenig Kraftstoffverbrauch wieder in Heiligenhafen ankommt...14:56 waren wir ja auch als erster Kutter wieder da.
Natürlich gibt es auch was gutes zu berichten:Wir haben ne Menge netter Angler kennen gelernt und alle haben mit Dummen Gesabbel und viel Ironie geholfen die Sache locker zu sehen.
Die lustigsten waren eine 27 Mann Starke Truppe aus Meck-Pomm die dem Küchenchef die Schnapsreserven weggesoffen haben.
Ich bin gespannt auf Berichte von anderen Kuttern ob es da besser lief.:v:v:v


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: S-SO um 4
Himmel: Klar/Sonnig
Drift: 1,0-1,3m/s
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 9-13m
Jiggfarbe: Querbeet
Pilkerfarbe: Orange Silber ohne Drilling
Montage: 2Jigs
Wer: Sunny,Yupii, meine wenigkeit+ ein paar Nichtboardies+ ca40andere
Fänge: besch...en!!! Ich hatte 3 ,Sunny 1 Yupii 1.. Auf dem ganzen Schiff vielleicht 50 Fische (geschätzt)
Sonstiges: Es war fischtechnisch ne Fahrt zum abgewöhnen!!! Anzeige hatte Andý ohne Ende, aber beissen wollten die Jungs nicht so recht... Neben den Fischen für die Kisten kamen auch noch mal die gleiche Menge Nemos dazu... Stimmungstechnisch war es aber ein gelungener Tag bei bestem Altweibersommerwetter!!! Leider war es unsere letzte Fahrt mit Andy!! So wie er mir sagte, wird er wohl am 1Okt erstmal Stempeln gehen müssen, da er noch kein geeignetes Nachfolgerboot gefunden hat...


----------



## Carptigers (25. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.2006
Kutter / Boot: Störtebecker I mit mir als Kpt.
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken
Wind: O - SO 5
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: 0,7 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 35 m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: Silber gelb orange rot , grün silber , rot grün
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: 8 Kollegen und ich
Fänge: mager 
Sonstiges: Mussten westlich von Fehmarn fahren , da der wind ziemlich stark war...Haben viele Stellen probiert , Westküste, Westermakelsdorf , Graben , Wracks , war leider so gut wie nichts zu holen. Die meisten Fische hielten sich so um die 10 - 15 m auf . Einigkeit ist rüber nach DK , weis aber nicht was die hatten . Überall wenig Fisch auf den anderen Kuttern , selbst die Burger , die Richtung Dahme fahren...
Zum Kutter , einfach super !!! :m


----------



## micha_2 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.06
Kutter:                        MS Christa
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Wismar/östlich
Wind: 2. ost/südost
Himmel:                      Sonne, ca.25Grad
Drift: kaum
Angeltiefe: + -15m
Montage: überwiegend 2Jiggs ohne Drilling am Pilker da sehr viel Kraut
Wer: wir 4Mann, insgesamt 26 Mann
Fänge: mau, viele sehr kleine
 Sonstiges: reine angelzeit waren doch höchstens 2h.das war ein tag den man schnell vergessen sollte, ausfahrt ca.1h55min., dan ne drift von ca.3min und weiter ging es nochmal gute 40min. in ein Gebiet wo zwar viele Boote waren, aber welches sogar noch aktiv von zwei schleppnetz ziehenden booten befischt wurde, und wir immer in ca.700m abstand parallel dazu unsere driften veranstalteten. es kam wenig fisch an bord. dann ging es wieder richtung wismar an der eidum und eltra vorbei. dann drehte das boot , bremste um im nächsten moment wieder durchzu starten um zurück zur eidum und eltra zu fahren. diese fahrt zwischendurch dauerte gut ne stunde. angekommen haben wir eine sehr gute drift gehabt, wo etliche gute fische kamen. boot nochmal gereht kurze drift und abgehupt. die gesamte zeit auf dieser stelle war vielleicht 12-15min.und meiner meinung nach(wenn einer es besser weiß, soll er mich belehren), war unser erster stop am tag auf dieser stelle. um sich aber fische aufzuheben wurden dann erstmal andere angefahren. fänge kumpel und ich je 7, kumpel 8 und der letzte kumpel 12, was das meiste sein sollte. es waren doch etlich die nichts hatten. Aber kopf hoch es wird wieder besser!!!!!!!! und hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.

 Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:          1
MS Karoline:    2
MS Hai IV:       2
MS Christa:      3


----------



## der_Jig (26. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.09.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Sirius
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 1-2 SW
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise ein bischen Sonne
Drift: kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-10m
Jiggfarbe: kein Jig
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-Silber (Eisele Power Select 30 gr)
Montage: Solopilk an einer Mefo-Spinnrute
Wer: ca. 18 andere, Seatrout und ich
Fänge: durchwachsen, Seatrout 6 und ich 8
Sonstiges: War ein mühsames Fischen, denn durch die fehlende Drift, musste man sich jeden Fisch erarbeiten. Hinzu kam, dass Andi fast die gesamte Zeit eine volle Anzeige hatte, allerdings kam es kaum zu Bissen. Seatrout und ich haben am meisten gefangen, erwähnenswert ist, dass auch auf Wattwurm, trotz fehlender Drift gut gefangen wurde (sogar eine Platte).

Ja, das war es nun mit dem Kapitel Sirius... Unsere letzte Fahrt! War super genial und das Beste ist, dass Seatrout und ich die Preis/Info-Tafel der Sirius für unseren Hausflur geschenkt bekommen haben!

Es war eine schöne Zeit und nun warten wir auf den neuen Kutter mit unserem alten Captain Andi!  Wir freuen uns drauf...


----------



## Hamwe (26. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: S-SO um 4
Himmel: Klar/Sonnig
Drift: 1,0-1,5m/s
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 13-18m
Jiggfarbe: Querbeet
Pilkerfarbe: Orange Silber, gelb rot
Montage: 1Jig
Wer: 3 Kumpels, ich uind ca 30andere
Fänge: besch...en!!! Ich hatte 4 und meine 3 Kumpels jeweils auch 4. Auf dem ganzen Schiff 70 Dorsche, 10 Wittlinge und 3 Hornis 
Sonstiges: Es war fischtechnisch ne Fahrt zum abgewöhnen! Nen Tag vorher wurden nur 12 Fische von ca 25 Anglern gefangen. Die Fahrt hat aber trotzden schlechten Fängen super Spass gemacht, und Steffan der Smutje hat sich wieder richtig mühe gegeben die Leute bei Laune zu haltern. Gruß an dieser stelle an den eben genannten.
__________________


----------



## Hamwe (26. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: S-SO um 4
Himmel: Klar/Sonnig
Drift: 1,0-1,5m/s
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 13-18m
Jiggfarbe: Querbeet
Pilkerfarbe: Orange Silber, gelb rot
Montage: 1Jig
Wer: 2 Kumpels, ich und ca 30andere
Fänge: meine Kumpels zusammen 3 und ich 6 schöne Dorsche von 45-65cm und drei Wittlinge.
Sonstiges: Die Fahrt lief für mich besser obwohl wir diesmal an der Seite standen. Hat Spaß gemacht! 

__________________
__________________


----------



## firemirl (28. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ohne viel Gelaber wie gewünscht!

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25. Juli 2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Fahrwasser vor Fehmarn
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: klar - sonnig - 25 Grad
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: Xenon Boat Master 2,4 mtr. / 20 mtr.
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: gold-orange
Montage: Pilker mit blauen Oktopus aufm 
Drilling + Beifänger 
Wer: ich #h 
Fänge: größter 90cm 
13 Pfund, ansonsten 11 Stück
von 45 - 60 cm
Sonstiges: Kutter war mit 15 Mann besetzt 
Gesamt Stückzahl ca 50


----------



## Goedi6 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.09.06
Kutter/Hafen; MS Langeland/Laboe
Wind: 1 SW
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise sonnig
Drift:Null
Fangtiefe 6-8 mtr.
Jiggfarbe: rot,schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:rot-gelb,rot-schwarz
Montage: Pilker (50- 60 gr.+ 1 Jigg) oder Wurmmontage
Wer:Willi,Uwe,ich und ca. 25 andere
Fänge:Willi:1 Dorsch,Uwe:2 Dorsche und ich: 2 Dorsche und
1 Scholle
Sonstiges:Es war,wie im Beitrag von "Der Jig" bereits schon
erwähnt aufgrund der fehlenden Drift sehr schwieriges Angeln.
Auch das Kraut, was staendig am drilling hing war nervig.  Aber
  dafür war das Wetter gut und der Service auf der Langeland mal wieder Spitze.


----------



## Charly_Brown (30. September 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.09.06
Zeit: 17:30 - 21:00
Kutter / Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wind: S 3
Himmel: bedeckt, teils leichter Regen
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz rot, blau silber
Montage: Pilk + Jig, Pilk + Heringsvorfach
Wer: Frank und ich
Fänge: 2 Dorsche (45er), 4 Heringe
Sonstiges: Das Heringsvorfach brachte anfangs schnell Erfolg, obwohl ich nicht gezielt Heringstypisch gefischt hab, sondern mehr am Grund. Die Dorsche ließen sich erst nach der Dämmerung überreden, aber nach den 2 Bissen war auch schon wieder Schluss.
Wir haben unterschiedliche Stellen probiert, aber nirgends ging was.



Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.09.06
Zeit: 12:00 - 17:30
Kutter / Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wind: SW 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt, Sonne
Drift: anfangs leicht, später super
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz rot, blau silber
Montage: Pilk + Jig, Pilk + Heringsvorfach
Wer: Norbairt und ich
Fänge: Fänge!? 3 Heringe
Sonstiges: Wir haben den ganzen Tag über unsere bekannten Stellen nach und nach angefahren. Außer einem kräftigen Einschlag, der sich dann im Sprung als Mefo entpuppte und wieder veranschiedete konnten wir nichts ergattern. Die Mefo hat den Pilker, oder einen Jig kurz nach dem Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche geschnappt.
Selbst die Heringe wollten heute nicht so recht.


Was ist bloß los, da geht ja wirklich nichts zur Zeit!


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

29.09.
mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn von Meeschendorf nach "Knüllen" und dann nach Staberhuk.
Von 7 bis 22 meter alles mit Gummifuschen, Pilkern, Twistern und Spinnern abgegrast.....keine Fische !! ;+


----------



## Samyber (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.10.06
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kieler Förde
Wind: 2-4 Bft
Himmel: sonnig bis bedeckt
Drift: 2,5 km/h
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-13-m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz + schwarz/rot, Beifänger Fliege
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger
Wer: ich alleine
Fänge: 6 Dorsche in Standartgröße 60 - 70 cm
Sonstiges: War ordentlich was los auf`m Wasser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#h #h hi ich habe gestern andi aus meinem verein (mit ein par aus dem selbigen )mit ein par tipps auf die ostsee geschickt.er hat noch nie pilken oder jiggen gemacht"ob ich mitfahren soll"du packst das.eine rute geborgt,ein par montagen gebaut!!mit 4 dorschen bester angler auf dem kahn!!!alle restlichen vereinsmitglieder sind sauer auf mich,aber damit kann ich leben.gruß esox alles spielt sich vor warnemünde ab.
ps war am montag draußen mit manne dominic und victor das ergebniss 15 dorsche 1 wittling 1 horni andere boote hatten fast nichts#c


----------



## filetierer (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.2006
Kutter/Boot: MS Hanno Günther von Warnemünde aus
Fanggebiet : Nähe Kadettrinne
Wind: SO-O 3
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: mäßig
Fangtiefe: 15-20 m
Montage: Pilker pur(70-90g), Pilker + 2 Beifänger, gute Farben waren gelb/rot  und weiße (!) Beifänger
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: zu zweit hatten wir 5 Dorsche 50-70 cm und 2 untermaßige;insgesamt auf dem Kutter ca 60 Dorsche und ein paar Wittlinge( bei 12 Leuten)
Sonstiges: ich fand die "rote Flotte" gar nicht so schlecht wie man das öfter liest, Besatzung war freundlich, hat sich alle Mühe gegeben den Fisch zu finden.Das Problem ist die lange Anfahrt ( fast 4 Std. hin+zurück )zum Fanggebiet, da bleibt wenig Zeit zum Angeln, werde wohl nächstes Mal wieder von Poel aus ´rausfahren |kopfkrat


----------



## Scotti4 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.September
Boot: Quicksilver Pilothouse 
Wo: Nordwestlich von Fehmarn zwischen 16 und 18 Metern
Wer: Mein Vater und ich
Was: Zusammen 44 Dorsche, die alle zwischen 60 und 80 cm waren. 

So etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Den ganzen Tag sind wir verschiedene Stellen abgefahren und dann ging es am Nachmittag richtig rund. Das Echolot zeigte einen "Weihnachtsbaum" über dem Grund. Abgelassen --- Fisch. 
Das ging drei Driften so weiter. Dann hat die Strömung gewechselt und der Schwarm hat sich zerstreut, aber trotzdem landeten wir noch reichlich Dorsche. 

Ich habe nur mit einem 65 gr. Dega orang silber Pilker geangelt. Mein Vater hatte einen 80 gr Pilker mit braunem Beifänger. Er hat reihenweise Dupletten herausgezogen. 

Echt super!!!


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrtienstag,03.10.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe /Kurz vor den dänischen Inseln
Wind:3-4 Bft,S-SW
Himmel:Erst regnerisch und stark bewölkt,später klarte es auf
Drift: erst heftig,dann perfecto
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-18m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz und japanrot
Pilkerfarbeas komplette Eisele Sortiment 60-100gr.
Montage:Andriftilker solo/Abdrift gejiggt
Wer:Mein Daddy und ich(Abriß Volker HH)
Fänge:Sehr sehr zäh!!!Daddy 2 maßige und ein paar Nemo´s; Ich 3 Stk.(größter um die 55cm) und auch 3-4 Nemo´s,ausserdem zig Witti´s. Gehakt,gerissen,gefangen
Sonstiges: War ´ne Tour mit allen Wettern,- und Stimmungslagen. Anzeige war stets voll,aber die Kollegen liessen sich nicht zum Anbiss verführen.#d Die Blauort und die Forelle waren teilweise auch immer mit am Start.
Trotzdem hat die Crew der Langeland mal wieder alles gegeben, um die Leute an Fisch zu bringen und waren wie immer alle super correct.#6 Anglerisch gesehen war es aber zeitweise sehr frustrierend. Kann nur besser werden. War aber trotzdem ein fetter Tag!!:q
Euer Abriß (Toby)


----------



## Goettinger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.10.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn 
Wind: 3-5 Bft
Himmel:bedeckt
Drift: viel zu stark..
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 12-20-m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:einmal durch die kiste
Montage: gejiggt, pilker solo, pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: ich und ca 45 andere..kutter war rand voll..
Fänge: einen dorsch der mir beim landen abgerissen ist!!
Sonstiges: War nen sehr schwieriges angeln durch die sehr starke drift und den voll besetzten kutter..wurde auch allgemein sehr schlecht gefangen..auf dem ganzen schiff vielleicht 40 dorsche wenns hoch kommt...naja..war trotzdem nen schöner tag..


----------



## hd-treiber (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.10.2006
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Zw. Kühlungsborn und Rerik
Wind: um 2 BFT (wenn überhaupt...)
Himmel:durchwachsen, aber sonnig
Drift: teils zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zw. 8 und 20m
Montage: gejiggt, pilker solo, pilker mit einem Beifänger, Nachläufer auf Wattwurm
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 8 Dorsche, 7 Klieschen
Sonstiges: Fisch zu bekommen war allerdings Arbeit, viel Suche, aktives Angeln war gefragt, da Drift teilweise zu wenig war. 
Ansonsten hammergeiler Tag auf See, Wetter stimmte, Erholung pur.


----------



## Charly_Brown (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.10.2006
Zeit: 13:30 - 18:30
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: N., mein Vater und ich
Wind: SW-W 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt, angfangs ein dicker Schauer sonst trocken
Drift: anfangs mittel, später schon eher viel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz rot, blau silber, silber-grün, gelb silber
Montage: Pilk solo, Pilk + Jig, Pilk + Heringsvorfach
Fänge: 2x ~50er (N.), 2x ~60er (ich), einige kleine Wittlinge
Sonstiges: Anfangs viel probiert mit und ohne Jig. Leicht in der Andrift, schwerer in der Abdirft gefischt. Die Fische kamen erst recht spät, als wir aufgrund der Drift zwischen 80-100g gefischt haben. Drei Fische auf Pilker, ein Dorsch auf Jig. Die Fisch habe wir alle zwischen 8-10m gefangen.

Nach einer kleinen Durststrecke endlich mal wieder ein paar Dorsche. Hoffentlich gehts so weiter.


----------



## kiepenangler (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin,

war gestern von heiligenhafen mitn haiIV draussen. es wurde, wie die tage vorher auch, schlehct gefangen. ich selber hatte 1 maßigen fisch. insgesammt waren es ca. 10 fische aufm ganzen kudder. haben bei relativ viel wind und starker drift in der howachter bucht im flachen geangelt. auf anderen kuddern sah es wohl noch schlehcter mit dem fang aus.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Ködervorkoster (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.09.2006
Kutter: MS-Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Küstennähe (5-9m)
Wind: nur sehr schwach
Himmel: durchwachsen, meist wolkig, ca. 18°C Lufttemp.
Drift: schwach, bzw. zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zw. 5 und 9 m
Montage: Pilker &  Beifänger (1 oder 2), Pilker ohne Drilling mit einem Beifänger & Nachläufer (Jigg)
Pilker: ...lief gar nicht!!  (55-80 Gramm / alle Farbkombinationen)
Jigg: 90% der Fänge auf Jigg & Co....
Wer: 3 Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 4 Dorsche (40-65cm), 1 mini Hornhecht bei uns 4 Anglern. Insgesamt ca. 1,5 Dorsche pro Angler
Sonstiges: Luft (18°C) & Wasser (15-16°C) noch viel zu warm. Der Kapitän fuhr nur im immer noch viel zu warmen Flachwasser rum... Für einen Ausflug "ins Tiefe" (kühleres Wasser & mehr Sauerstoff) hatte er ganz offensichtlich jede Gelegenheit, jedoch keine Lust.... (muß wohl Sprit sparen...)


----------



## Ködervorkoster (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.09.2006
Kutter: MS-Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Küstennähe (5-9m)
Wind: nur sehr schwach
Himmel: durchwachsen, meist wolkig, ca. 18°C Lufttemp.
Drift: schwach, bzw. zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zw. 5 und 9 m
Montage: Pilker & Beifänger (1 oder 2), Pilker ohne Drilling mit einem Beifänger & Nachläufer (Jigg)
Pilker: ...lief gar nicht!! (55-80 Gramm / alle Farbkombinationen)
Jigg: 90% der Fänge auf Jigg & Co....
Wer: 3 Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 1 Dorsch (55cm), 1 kleine Makrele bei uns 4 Anglern.
Insgesamt 46 Angler auf dem Kutter und insgesamt 18 - 20 Dorsche gezählt.... eine Katastrophe !!
Sonstiges: Luft (18°C) & Wasser (15-16°C) noch viel zu warm. Der Kapitän fuhr nur im immer noch viel zu warmen Flachwasser rum... Für einen Ausflug "ins Tiefe" (kühleres Wasser & mehr Sauerstoff) hatte er ganz offensichtlich jede Gelegenheit, jedoch keine Lust.... (muß wohl Sprit sparen...)


----------



## Goedi6 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.10.06
Kutter:MS Nordland
Heimathafen : Strande
Wind 6-7 sw
Drift:morgens ging es noch gerade spaeter zu stark
Fangtiefe:5-9 mtr
Montage: Pilker + 1 Beifaenger,Pilker+2 Beifaenger,
Wurmmontage
Farben : allles ausprobiert.
Wer: Die Hochseegruppe des ASV Sulingen mit 22 Leuten und
eine andere Gruppe mit 10 Leuten.
Faenge: Ich null.Unsere Gruppe insgesamt 3! Dorsche,die andere Gruppe 2 Dorsche.
Sonstiges: Wir sind den ganzen Tag unter Land rumgegondelt 
weil es einfach nicht möglich war weiter rauszufahren. Wir haben einen Tag vorher angerufen ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist 
rauszufahren , wir bekamen zur Antwort das zwar Windstaerke
5-6 angesagt ist das dieses bei ablandigen Wind aber kein Problem ist.Auch die anderen Kutter der Kieler Förde waren alle draußen.Die 5 Dorsche wurden in der ersten Stunde gefangen,
keine schöne Ausfahrt!!


----------



## Charly_Brown (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.10.2006
Zeit: 16:00 - 20:00
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: S., mein Vater und ich
Wind: SW 0-1, später SW 2-3
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: anfangs ganz langsam, später ein hauch mehr (aber insgesamt zu wenig)
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, beige Krabbe
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz-lila-gelb, orange, gelb-grün, blau-pink, gelb fluorezierend
Montage: Pilk solo, Pilk + Jig
Fänge: 3x ~45er, 1x ~55er
Sonstiges: Leider ist gleich anfangs der Wind eingeschlafen, dadurch ist man nur noch durch die Strömung getrieben. Nach dem Sonnenuntergang kam wieder etwas Wind auf und die Drift war etwas besser. Insgesamt mussten wir die ganze Zeit werfen um eine Strecke abzufischen.
Die Fische fingen wir wie bei der letzten Tour auf 8-9m Tiefe und nach dem Sonnenuntergang. Wir hatten zusätzlich noch zwei Aussteiger. 

Außerdem habe ich heute festgestellt, dass die Cormoran Corastrong ein absolut geile Schnur ist. Ich hab damit heute zweimal was ziemlich schweres gehoben... (schwimmt zwischen zwei roten Fähnchen;und die Schnur war geknotet!)


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.10.06
Kutter:Kleinboot Aramis
Fanggebiet: Kieler Förde
Wind 4-5 sw
Drift: 0,5 Kt
Fangtiefe:9 mtr
Montageilker+2 Beifaenger als Faulänzer, Gufi aktiv
Farben : JapRot, Organge Gufis
Wer: Icke :q
Faenge: Gesammt 9 Stück, 7x 50-70 mitgenommen, 2 kleine zurück
Sonstiges: War ein super Tag auf der Förde. Die Fische haben nur auf einem gaaaaanz kleinen Punkt gebissen der nur mit GPS wieder zu finden war.
Einen fetten Schauer abbekommen, jedoch dank Floating null Problemo! Geiler Tag der ordentlich begossen wurde


----------



## Cruxerbert (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.10 und 08.10.2006
Kutter: MS Südwind - Fehmarn
Fanggebiet: Irgendwo südlich - südwestlich von Fehmarn an beiden Tagen
Wind: 6 - 7 Bft aus West/Südwest
Dirft: zum ....
Fangtiefe: nicht wirklich tief
Montage: Turbotail und Gufi mit 50 Gramm Dorschbombe solo
Farbe: Japanrot, Silberglitzer/Weinrot, Feuergelb, Weiß/Violett
Wer: Zwei Kollegen, ich und an beiden Tagen so 20 - 25 andere
Fänge: Beide Kumpel am ersten Tag nix, ich einen 60er (auf Turbotail), insgesamt vielleicht 12 Fische auf dem Kutter, Zweiter Tag ein Kumpel nix, ich nix, anderer Kumpel 2 davon ein Nemo und ein 60er und gesamt auf dem Kutter wieder so 12 Fische.
Sonstiges: Das war die schlechtesten Ausfahrten, die ich je mitgemacht habe. Ich weis nicht, ob man nur das Wetter dafür verantwortlich machen kann. Kapitain schien bemüht, hat aber nix gebracht. Überwiegend nur Stellen angefahren, wo sehr viel Seegras etc.. am Grund war und dementsprechend wurden 90 Prozent der Fische nur mit Beifänger gefangen und unsere drei Dorsche haben wir auf Gufi und Twister solo gefangen. Ein Kumpel der nur gepilkt hat hatte immer Gras und keinen Fisch an den zwei Tagen. Wenn man das nach dem schlechten Ergebnis überhaupt sagen kann, war Gummi Trumpf. |gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.10.2006
Zeit: 07:30 - 16:00
Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wer: ca. 25
Wind: kaum 
Himmel: größtenteils bedeckt, später wenig Sonne
Drift: anfangs wenig, später kaum noch
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot,
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, schwarz-silber, orange-grün, blau-pink,
Montage: Pilk solo,Pilk + Jig,vor verzweiflung Heringspaternoster
hiermit den einzigen maßigen Dorsch
Fänge: 1x 45er
Sonstiges: Leider wie erwartet schlechteste Fänge, die meisten hatten 4-6 zum teil recht fragwürdige Maße, einige Leute schlachten echt alles ab was ihren Hacken erwischt!?

Nicht mehr lange dann gehts wieder los!


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am 3., 4. und 5. Oktober in Heiligenhafen und bin dort mit der Einigkeit rausgefahren.
Obwohl sich Thomas wirklich große Müghe gegeben hat, gab es kaum Dorsche: Dienstag ca. 10 Maßige bei 41 Anglern, Mittwoch nur wenig besser, Donnerstag dann knapp 40 Stück bei etwa 30 Anglern.
Ich selber hatte an den ersten beidenTagen eine Null-Runde und am dritten Tag 6 Stück - was aber auch am Platz lag (direkt hinten).
Zur Zeit läuft nicht viel. Das Wasser ist viel zu warm und der Dorsch bekommt das Maul micht auf.
Ich habe gehört, das im gleichen Zeitraum andere Boote (mit reichlich Anglern) an einem Tag nur drei Dorsche gefangen haben sollen.
Wetter und Drift waren gut. Bevorzugte Pilkerfarbe bei den Dorschen silber oder gelb-grün (75 Gramm); bester Beifänger gelb mit schwarzem Kopf
Burkhard


----------



## ebbe (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.09.06
Schiff: Santa Maria
Heimathafen:Warnemünde
Fanggebiet: Gedser Riff
Wind: zu wenig, ca. 2 Stärken
Wetter: wechselhaft, kurzzeitig sogar Regen
Wer:20 Bekannte und ich
Montage: Pilker Solo in orange silber (andere versuchten es mit Beifänger, nahezu erfolglos)
Fänge:Kumpel 16 (war bester), Vater 8, Kumpel 11, ich 12... der Durchschnitt lag aber so bei 6 maßigen Dorschen pro Angler
Sonstiges: War ne echt schöne Ausfahrt mit genügend Fisch und mit ner echt schönen Atmosphäre aufm Kutter. Jeder hatte seinen Fisch und ich freu mich bereits auf den nächsten Komplettcharter, denn es macht schon Spass wenn man alle an Board kennt usw...


----------



## M.P. (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.10.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Potsdam Vereinskutter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz/ Arkona 
Wind: SW 5-6
Himmel: teilweise bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten, auch mal ein Hagelschauer zwischendurch
Drift: Stark 
Angel / Fangtiefe: sämtliche Tiefen probiert
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-gelb-rot/ Eisele Pearl Select
Montage: Pilker+Beifanger
Wer: Vereinsleute und ich
Fänge: ca. 60-65 Dorsche auf dem Schiff, ich war mit 8 sehr zufrieden, größter an dem Tag 3,5kg, Durchschittsgröße 50cm
Sonstiges: Unter Land im Schutz gab es ein paar Zufallsfänge, dort war nicht viel los. Dann weiter draußen auf See schwieriges Angeln wegen der starken Drift, aber wesentlich mehr Fischkontakt. Trotz der nicht so großen Ausbeute hat es den Leuten doch gefallen und jeder weis, dass es auch wieder bessere Tage gibt. Bis dann!

Gruß M.P.


----------



## BennyO (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.10.2006
Kutter / Boot: Ms Tanja
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen, westliche Ostsee
Wind: 4
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: teils zu schwach aber zwischen durch sehr gut
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-10m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: Rot-Gelb in 55gramm
Montage: Zu erst Pilker + ein Beifänger, hinterher nur noch Pilker Solo
Wer: Vater + Ich
Fänge: Vater: 6, Ich: 5
Sonstiges: War eine KLasse Tour mit sehr wenig Fisch. Insegsamt hatten alle im Schnitt 1 Fisch. Die Größr der Dorsche war sehr sehr gut. 
Im Allen war es mal wieder eine klasse Tour mit einer Klasse Crew. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausgahrt.


----------



## Roadkappchen (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:9.10.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS RILANA
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Rostok
Wind:2
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drift: mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-40
Jiggfarbe: Beifänger jap Rot mit gelbem Schwimmkopf
Pilkerfarbe: meiste bisse auf Blau
Montage: Dorschpat und Pilker
Wer:5 Thüringer/4 Eerzgebirger(einer das angeln "abgebrochen"):m/4 Rostocker
Fänge:wir aus thüringen alleine ca 65 Dorsche davon wieder 15 zurück waren uns zu klein alle anderen zwischen 45 und 73cm

Sonstiges:aam tag davor wind 6-8 mit 13 mann nen Eimer Heringe und 3 Dorsche
------------------


----------



## Charly_Brown (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.10.2006
Zeit: 13:00 - 18:00
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: Mein Vater und ich
Wind: Ost 2-3
Himmel: sonnig bis heiter
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6 - 16m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, lila-glitter
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz-lila-gelb, gelb-orange 
Montage: Pilk + Jig
Fänge: 1x 58cm, 1x 63cm, 1x Flunder 45cm
Sonstiges: Insgesamt recht wenig los heute auf dem Wasser. Beide Dorsche haben sich auf den Pilker  gestürzt. Die Platte war gerissen.
Keine großen Fänge, aber zumindest gab´s auf unseren letzten Ausfahrten mal wieder etwas Fisch.


----------



## your_disco (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

eigenes Boot
von Nienhagen (DBR) aus
(3 Leutchen)
wechselnde starke Strömung
7x Dorsch alle >60cm
2x 70cm einer 2,6 der andere 2,8 kg
Silber und Gelb-Orangefarbene Pilker 
2 Dorsche auf Gummis
Pilker am Paternoster und noch ca. 20 Heringe.....


----------



## deger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.10.2006 10.00 - 17.00
Boot: Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burg auf Fehmarn
Wer: TDAF
Wind: Ost 2-3
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: zu viel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-19 m
Jiggfarbe: weiß-rot
Montage: Jig + 1 Rute Naturköder Wattwurm
Fänge: 11 (zwischen 62 & 75), 1 schöne Kliesche, 1 85er Hornie beim Schleppen, 2 Wittlinge
Viel Welle vor Staberhuk, dort in 14-15m Tiefe 2 Dorsche (74 und 67), dann in Sund (viel weniger Welle) bei 9m gute Dorsche, beim Ankern unter der Brücke auf 9m noch ein Dorsch und eine Kliesche.

*KEINE KRABBEN!!!!!! :m *


----------



## Talis (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.10.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde / vor Dänemark
Wind: mittel (aus Osten)
Himmel: bedeckt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m
Jigg: kaum genutzt nur bei Kraut
Pilkerfarbe: bronze oder braun
Montage: Solopilker 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: Vater: 1; ich: 2 (und 16 wieder zurück)


----------



## ebbe (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.06
Kutter: MS Storkow (Rostock)
Wind: schwach (aus süd) wenig drift aber zum Angeln noch OK
Wetter: angenehme Temperaturen/ zeitweise leicht bedeckt
Angeltiefe zwischen 10-16m
Montage: Solo Pilker (orange-silber wie immer)(andere auch mit Jig jedoch mit wenig Erfolg)
Wer: 8 Bekannte und ich+ 3 andere
Fänge: durchweg OK, war bester mit 13 maßigen und 7 wieder zurück ansonsten im Schnitt etwa 6 maßige Dorsche jeder, dazu noch Wittlinge aber recht klein
Sonstiges: Hat wieder mal Spass gemacht auf der Storkow und auch Leute die die Ostsee zum ersten Mal beangelt haben hatten ihren Fisch!!!!


----------



## Charly_Brown (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.10.2006
Zeit: 15:00 - 18:00
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: Mein Vater
Wind: S 2-3
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: - 
Pilkerfarbe: Orange-gelb-schwarz, 
Montage: Pilk + Heringsvorfach
Fänge: 1x 45cm, 10 Heringe
Sonstiges: Einige Dorsche an der Mindestmaßgrenze. Da von so großen Heringsfängen berichtet wird wurde eine Heringsvorfach vorgeschaltet, auf das sich nicht nur Heringe sondern auch richtig viele untermaßige Wittlinge stürzten. An der Gefahrentonne Kleverberg Ost brannte heute der Kittel. Viele Kleinboote, und sogar ein Angelkutter, der sich durch die Reihen der Kleineboote driften ließ war dabei. Scheinbar kommen die Dorsche langsam ins flacheere Wasser. Auf all unseren letzten Touren bissen die Fisch auch 8-10m Wassertiefe.


----------



## Dorschkönigin (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:18.10.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS TINKER
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Hirtshals Küsten-Tour 
Wind:kaum
Himmel:Bedeckt
Drift:genau richtig
Angel / Fangtiefe:12 bis 18m
Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz Orang-silber und Grün-rot
Montageilk mit einen Beifänger
Wer:ich und 7 luxenburger und ein paar Dänen
Fänge:30 Dorsche habe 16 mit genommen von 50cmbis 75cm
Sonstiges: wollte eigendlich ne tour zum gelben riff machen aber die waren leider im oktober nicht mehr reus!da mußte ich ne küsten tour machen was richtig klasse war! schöne kampfstarke und Dicke Dorsche! der größte Hatte 5 kilo laut den käpten von den richtig gelobt wurde weil ich so gut geangelt hatte! hatte die meisten fische aufen boot! die anderen waren schon alle sauer weil ich gefangen habe und die nicht!


----------



## Dorschkönigin (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  20.10.2006
Kutter / Boot:       MS TINKER  
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:  Hirtshals Küsten_Tour 8std
Wind: Kaum
Himmel:  Bedeckt nebel
Drift:  Sahne
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 12 und 16m
Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Blau silber
Montage: Pilk mit Jig
Wer: ich und 7 Luxenburger und 2Dänen
Fänge: ca 70 Dorsche alles unter 45cm zurück hatte 45dorsche im Eimer! 
Sonstiges:War der geildte Tag den ich je aufen Kutter erlebt habe! die erste drift war am besten je wurf ein Dorsch!!!!!
einfach wahrnsin!Die dorsche waren richtig fett und haben ordendlich gekämpft.war zum schluß richtig fertig und hatte zum ersten mal keine lust mehr zum angeln!Die jungs aus luxenburg wollten mir schon meine ganze ausrüstung abkaufen! aber waren klasse kolegen aufen kutter! kann das boot nur weiter empfehlen #6


----------



## Hamburgspook (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.10.2006
Zeit: 07.00-15.00 Uhr
Boot: Hano Günther
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde/Rostock
Wer: Freundin, Ihr Vater, Ich und 16 andere
Wind: SW 4-5, später SW 3-4
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig, zeitweise stark bewölkt
Drift: gut, manchmal zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: alles probiert
Pilkerfarbe: alles probiert
Montage: Pilk + 2 Jig
Fänge: Freundins Vater 1 X 50 cm, am Kopf gerissen
AUF DEM GANZEN BOOT 3 DORSCHE

Sonstiges:

Moin, normalerweise fahre ich aus Laboe und wollte jetzt einmal etwas neues testen, da die Sirius ja leider nicht mehr fährt.

Eigentlich weiss ich gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll......
Nach relativ guter Fahrt, ca 1 1/2 Stunden aus HH kamen wir gegen 6 Uhr in Warnemünde an. Der Kapitän schlug dann gegen kurz nach halb sieben auf, wo schon alle Angler vor dem Schiff warteten. 

Zum Schiff: veraltet, Fischkisten dreckig, baaaah, Aufenthaltsraum ähnelt einer Rumpelkammer, Toilette baaaah, Verkaufsraum hinten am Schiff, dazu noch gleich mehr, 1 Filetierstelle von 1x2 Metern, die wir aber nicht brauchten. Wüßte auch nicht wo man hätte sonst bei 20 Mann seinen Fisch hätte filetieren sollen.

Pünklich gegen 7 Uhr fuhren wir los Richtung Westen. Nach ca. 1 Stunde Fahrt kam bei einigen und auch mir etwas Ungeduld auf. Bei Nachfrage beim Kapitän hieß es, wir fahren zum Troller Grund. Nach ca. 2 STUNDEN Fahrt waren wir dann unter Land am Troller Grund und fischten ca. 4 Stunden im gleichen Gebiet, 2 km von der Küste entfernt auf ca. 10 m. Von Dorschschwärmen weit und breit keine Spur. Es wurde nach einer halben Stunde ohne Fisch mal wieder 5 Minuten gefahren und einfach gestoppt, ohne jegliche Anzeige zu haben. Wie schon oben geschrieben gab es 3 Dorsche während der ganzen Fahrt. So etwas habe ich bei ca. 50 Kutterausfahrten, die ich gemacht habe noch nie erlebt. Haben die keine GPS Daten von anderen "gängigen" Stellen in der Nähe ??? Er hat es nicht geschafft auch nur einen Dorschschwarm zu finden. Super pünktlich gegen 13 Uhr ging es dann im Schneckentempo zurück nach Warnemünde, so das wir um 15 Uhr im Hafen waren.

Jetzt zum Service: Auf einer Recht ansprechenden Homepage wurde der Verkauf von Getränken ect. beschrieben. Der Preis von 33,- Euro bezog sich auf die Fahrt und eine Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst. Um 8 Uhr wollte ich mir Zigaretten und eine Runde Bier holen. Zigaretten gab es nicht und präsentiert wurde mir dann "Rostocker" 0,5 Liter Dosen, die Pi..warm waren. Belegte Brötchen gab es auch nicht....toll, wenn man nichts zu essen mit hat und sich auf so etwas verläßt. Die Mittagssuppe war dann die Krönung. Es gab Hühnersuppe aus der Dose von einem bekannten Discounter. Vorher wurde gefragt wer eine Bockwurst haben möchte. Da wir uns eifrig gemeldet haben, dachte ich auch, endlich mal was festes essen zu können. Da wir spät dran waren, hatten sich vorher schon 3 Leute "unsere" Bockwurst genehmigt. Neue wurden dann aber auch nicht warm gemacht. Tja, dann haben die wohl andere gegessen, die sich nicht gemeldet haben. Nur so nebenbei, Hühnersuppe mit Bockwurst auch eine Recht schöne Kombi.

Ich bin echt sprachlos, das muss man miterlebt haben. Ich bin wirklich nicht Anspruchsvoll bei einer Hochseefahrt, aber ein wenig Sauberkeit und die gängigen Standards wie z.B. auf der Sirius, Langeland oder Blauort sollten es doch sein.

Das war die Abzocke schlecht hin, nie wieder.
Ich verstehe die Anbieter wirklich nicht, wenn es uns gefallen hätte, wären wir bestimmt wieder gekommen, da die Anfahrt wieder erwarten super lief und eine schöne Alternative zu Laboe gewesen wäre.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## heinzrch (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

3 Tage (20. - 22.10.06) auf MS Südwind (Fehmarn Burgstaaken)
erster Tag: mäßig, viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge auf Beifänger rot
zweiter Tag: ebenso
dritter Tag: Wind frisch auf, wieder viele kleine, aber auch einige zwischen 60 und 80 cm auf Pilker grün/rot
Dorschkönig mit einem Dorsch 83 cm.
Zum Kutter: Der Kapitän gibt sich Mühe und setzt häufig um (manche sagen auch, er fährt gerne Boot :m )
Der Maat ist arrogant und überheblich, offensichtlich mag er keine Bayern....
Der Kutter ist ungepflegt, die Kajüten ein Loch , wir waren teilweise an Land und auf dem Kutter einquartiert. Die Kutterfraktion hat es vorgezogen, in die Jugendherberge Burgstaaken umzuziehen. Dort gibt es schöne Zimmer mit Frühstück für 13€ (+ einmalig 20€ für die Mitgliedschaft im Jugenherbergsring, ganze Familie kostet auch nicht mehr !)
Meine letzte Kutterfahrt, ich will nicht mehr sehen, wie Minidorsche abgeknüppelt werden - man hat ja bezahlt.....


----------



## GridtII (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.-22.10.
Boot: Kleinboot
Zeit: jeweils von 9:00 bis 19:00, nur Sonntag bis 14:30.
Wind: südliche Richtung, Fr. und Sa. 3-4, So 5.
Drift: teilweise 2 Knoten
Wetter: meist bedeckt
Wo: zwischen Damp und Schleimünde, alle Bereiche zwischen 6m und 24m.
Wer: Mein Freund Karsten und ich.
Köder: Alles probiert von Wobbler bis Wattwurm.
Fänge: Fr. und Sa. jeweils 2 Dorsche und etliche Wittlinge
So. in 9 - 11m Tiefe 8 Dorsche von 45cm bis 70cm auf Wobbler.
Wir mussten lange suchen um dann noch einige schöne Fische zu landen.


----------



## Bleo01 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*WARNUNG !!!!!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.10.06
Boot: MS Kehrwieder
Zeit: jeweils von 7:30 bis 15:00
Wind: südliche Richtung 3-4, Böen 5-6
Drift: teilweise recht stark
Wetter: meist bedeckt ,Regen
Wo: Rostock Warnemünde
Wer: Mein Freund Ebse und ich sowie 13 andere
Köder: Pilker mal mit - mal ohne Beifänger
Fänge: Ebse 1 , wer anders 1, ich zwei - das wars
ca. 100 Heringe und kleine Wittlinge

Ich wills kurz halten: 
Das war die schlechteste Ausfahrt die ich je gemacht habe. 
Wegen angeblich zu viel Wind, sind wir gleich nach der Hafenausfahrt links in Richung Kühlungsborn gefahren. Auf halber Strecke auf einmal Stopp. Zu erstaunen Aller, ging auf einmal die Sirene. Alle dachen nun das dort Fisch ist. In einer Tiefe von ca. 6-8 m! Nichts. Nach einer dreiviertel Stunde(!) Drift. Dann ging es zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Wieder gleiche Drift, über die gleichen Krautfelder,und auch wieder die gleiche dreiviertel Stunde und wieder keine Fische. Als er nun wieder das Prozedere wiederholen wollte, wurde mir auf meine frage wann er endlich mal Dorsch finden wolle, lapidar geantwortet 
" Soll ich hier rumlaufen ?" und grinste dazu. Die Drift wurde dann noch dreimal oder viermal wiederholt mit den gleichen Ergebnis. Zwischendurch wurde mir nach meiner erneuten Beschwerde gesagt" das ich den Fisch angeln sollte, der da ist."
( Drei Mann hatten aus Verzweiflung Heringspatanoster aufgezogen.) Geworben wird übrigens mit Dorschangeln und genau den wollten wir auch fangen. Vom Rest will ich dann auch hier nicht mehr reden - einfach nur schlecht. Das war die erste Tour auf der fast alle froh waren das sie zu Ende geht , besonders ich. 
Wer eine Bootstour machen will bitte schön, aber allen Anglern kann ich nur empfehlen: Finger weg von der MS Kehrwieder! :v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## cooly (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.10.
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: Mittel
Himmel: Wechselhaft
Drift: Stark
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Dorschbombe gelb rot
Montage: Jiggvorfach mit Dorschbombe anstelle vom Pilker
Fänge: Ich 5 große und 2 kleine (wider zurück), der duchschnitt lag bei 1,6 Fischen p.P.
Sonstiges: Heftiger Wellengang aber sonst sehr nette Ausfahrt.


----------



## LordVader (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.10.2006
Kutter / Boot: Rochen
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Orth/Rund um Fehmarn
Wind:6
Himmel:wechselhaft
Drift  mittel bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 22 m
Jiggfarbe:diverse
Pilkerfarbe: rot,orange,blau usw.
Montage:Gummifisch/Pilker usw.
Fänge:1 Dorsch 52 cm
Sonstiges: Die Ausfahrt war extrem schaukelig und machte das Angeln nicht gerade leicht. Wir waren mit 10 Leutz unterwegs.Das Fangergebnis war nicht viel aber es hat ne ganze Menge Spaß gemacht. Insgesamt wurden 6-7 Dorsche von 40-50 + gefangen. Nachmittags haben wir dann im Sund noch nen paar Platten gefangen.


----------



## Talis (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.10.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde 
Wind: mittel (Südwest)
Himmel: bedeckt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jigg: kaum genutzt nur bei Kraut
Pilkerfarbe: bronze oder braun
Montage: Solopilker 
Wer: mein Vater, ein Freund und ich
Fänge: Vater: 0; Freund: 0; ich: 4
Sonstiges: Überall wo wir waren gab es endlos viele Holzmakrelen. Dort haben wir mit Hernigspatanoster geangelt und es hat rieseg Spass gemacht. Selbstverständlich schwimmen alle wieder im "kühlen" nass. Ein Dorsch von ca. 60 cm ist auf einen Patanoster gegangen, nach einem ganz vorsichtigen Drill konnte dieser sicher gelandet werden.


----------



## bastelberg (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.10.06 
Kutter / Boot: Ms Seho
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ Tonne 5
Wind: Anfangs wenig dann stärker (West)
Himmel: bedeckt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11-17m
Pilkerfarbe: Alles durch die Bank
Montage: Solopilker, Pilker und Jig
Wer: 22 Leutz vonne BSG Gillette
Fänge: !5! Dorsche und ein paar Winzlinge. Der Hammer war ein Steinbutt von 6 Kg   #6 #6 #6 Selbst Käptain Mirko war aus dem Häuschen
Sonstiges: Nicht so doll nach dem sch.... Sturm und  Mirko war immer bemüht Fisch zu finden, aber wenn die net wollen???


----------



## bastelberg (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.10.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Seho
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ Fehmarn
Wind: heftig 6-7 (Nordwest)
Himmel: bedeckt, mit starrken Schauern
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 10 m
Pilkerfarbe: Alles durch die Bank
Montage: Solopilker, Pilker und Jig, Gufi 
Wer: 22 Leutz vonne BSG Gillette
Fänge: ! 8 ! Dorsche und einige Winzlingeund kleine Holzmakrelen auf Heringsvorfach 
Ich hatte 2 Dorsche auf rot/weissen Gummifisch
Bei dem schiet Wetter war halt nicht mehr drin.
Grösster Dorsch 2,7 Kg
Hat mit Mirko aber wieder viel Fun gemacht


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.10.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe/ nicht wirklich weit draußen
Wind:  stark mit böen  
Himmel: bedeckt, teilweise leichte schauer
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20 m
Pilkerfarbe: Alles probiert
Montage: Solopilker, Pilker und Jig,
Fänge: kein Kommentar, #q  oder :c aber auf keinen Fall :q 

Ich glaub fast dieses Jahr wird nichts mehr aus großen Fängen.


----------



## Esox Georg (2. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.10.2006
Zeit: 06.45-16:00
Boot: "MS Rügenland"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wer: Angelfreunde
Wind: SW 6-7, dazu noch Böhen,aber verhältnismäßig 
kaum Wellengang, weil SW-Wind
Himmel: Bewölkt und wenig Regen
Drift: zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-15m
Jiggfarbe: verschiedene
Pilkerfarbe: verschiedene
Montage: Pilker + 2 Jig
Fänge: Kumpel 5 (am Meisten), Anderer 2,Ich 3 +1 Bonus Hering
Durchschnitt so 2

Kapitaino Manni' hat das Beste versucht, leider konnten wir wegen des Windes nur unter Land vor Kap Arkona angeln. Trotzdem ne tolle Tour gewesen. Fang vergessen und schnell an bessere Tage erinnern...
Bis zum nächsten mal auf der MS...


----------



## c.bendrick (5. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.11.2006
Zeit: 07.00-15.00 Uhr
Boot: Südwind
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Südöstilch vom Fehmarn
Wer: Ich
Wind: SW 3
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig, zeitweise stark bewölkt
Drift: gut, manchmal zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Rot
Montage: Pilk + 1 Jig
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 50cm

AUF DEM GANZEN BOOT 30 DORSCHE
Viele haben auch nichts gefangen.


Wollte auch noch was zu Thema Unfreundlichkeit an Bord sagen :

Klar war Norge am mörgeln, aber ich glaube das gehöhrt zu ihm !
aber sonst sind doch alle umgänglich !


----------



## frank67 (6. November 2006)

Tag: 05.11.2006
Ort: vor Rügen
Wetter: Leichter  Regen
Wind : 6-7 Böen 9
Wellen: |uhoh: Reichlich
Kutter: Kalinin
Wer: 21 Mann 1 Kind und eine Frau:v
Fänge: 32 Fische auf dem Schiff

DER KUTTER UND DIE BESATZUNG IST IN ORDNUNG. DIE WELLEN HABEN :zLEIDER EINE WEITE AUSFAHRT VERHINDERT. BEI EINEM VERSUCH NACH KAP ARKONA ZU KOMMEN FÜHLTEN WIR UNS WIE IM FILM DER STURM.:v#q UNTERLAND WAR ES ZU ERTRAGEN. ALLES IN ALLEM WAR ES EINE SCHÖNE 10 STUNDEN TOUR. DER :s WAR DA WOLLTE ABER NICHT#: DIE MEISTEN WURDEN GEHACKT.

WIEDERHOLUNG FOLGT  |krach:


----------



## wobbler (8. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

ausfahrt  7.11.06 - 07:30-16:00 (meine erste kutterfahrt )
boot: Langeland 1
hafen : laboe
wind: sw 4-5
himmel : erst dunstig -dann sonnig
drift <. gleichmässig gut
tiefe: ca. 8,5m.
jig: gelber 3g kopf mit schwarz = am besten
pilker rosa - orange
pilker o. haken. nur 1-2 jigs
+ wattwurm / blei
ergebnis: 3 schöne dorsche + 2 st. mit 35cm.. die waren zu klein ;-))
der grösste davon mit wattwurm
ca. 16 angler = 40 dorsche( 1er von ihnen hatte alleine 15 st. !)+ einzelne wittlinge
ab 13:00 ging nichts mehr...und der wind frischte auf


ausfahrt 8.11. 07:30-16:00
ms langeland 1 - laboe
nur 13 mann = viel platz...
bewölkt
tiefe 8,5m.
wind :ca. 3-4 - wenig wellen
teils wenig drift
ich fing nur 2 dorsche an 90g. pilker---:c 
alle zusammen ca. 30 st. + 4 wittlinge und 1 knurrhahn mit ca. 32cm. ab 13:00 uhr ging so gut wie nichts mehr....

freundliche crew -


----------



## Charly_Brown (9. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.11.2006
Zeit: 13:00 - 18:00
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: Mein Vater und ich
Wind: W-NW 4-5
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig, teils Schauer
Drift:  stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, beige Krabbe
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz-lila-gelb, orange, gelb-grün, blau-pink, gelb fluorezierend
Montage: Pilk solo, Pilk + Jig, Pilk + Heringsvorfach
Fänge: gut über 20 Heringe
Sonstiges: Den ganzen Tag in allen Tiefen probiert ´nen Dorsch an die Anegl zu bekommen. Leider nichts.
Dafür haben wir später nochmal kurz das Heringsvorfach dran gehängt, und dann nochmal schöne dicke fette Herbstheringe abgesahnt.


----------



## Ostseestipper (11. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.11.06

*Kutter / Boot:* Christa

*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar / Wismar Ansteuerung, Gebiet vor Rerik/Wustrow

*Wind:* 3-4 abflauend

*Himmel:* blau, einige Wolken

*Drift:* o.k.

*Angel / Fangtiefe:* ca. 8-13 m

*Jiggfarbe:* -

*Pilkerfarbe:* blau/silber, orange/gelb, Gummifisch blau/weiß

*Wer:* ich, Vadder und Schwiegervadder + ca. 25 andere

*Fänge:* Heringe, Heringe; Heringe, selten Dorsch, dann aber gute

*Sonstiges:* schönes Schiff ABER: Besatzung komplett unfreundlich,|gr: Gesichter wie 3 Tage Regenwetter, Auf die Frage nach Wasser für die Fischbehälter, damit die Heringsschuppen sich schon lösen können, kam die Antwort. "Wie? Jetzt? Eimer ham´we nich."!#d Gab dann auch kein Wasser. Für die Rückfahrt zu wenig Schlachtbänke (2) damit ca. 25-30 Leute Heringe putzen können. Reinigen der Fische zwischen denn Driften wurde mit lautstarkem Gemecker unterbunden, obwohl nicht "rumgesaut" wurde.#c 
Eben typisch "Reederei Ziemer"!!! Dafür kann ich mir ja auch aussuchen, ob ich nächtes Mal mit jemand anders fahre!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.11.2006
Zeit: 06.00-15.30 Uhr
Boot: Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Hohwachter Bucht
Wer: Ich und 30 Andere
Wind: Stürmisch SW um 7 , dann etwas abnehmend (Vom Gefühl her)
Himmel: Zeitweise stark bewölkt/Schauer
Drift: Viel zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-12 Meter
Jiggfarbe: war egal
Pilkerfarbe: war egal
Montage: 2 Jigs schwarz und rot
Fänge: nichts (auf dem ganzen Schiff kein richtiger Fisch)
Besonderes: Normales Angeln mit Pilker / Beifänger war nicht wirklich möglich bei den Wetterverhältnissen.


----------



## Fish&Chips (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.11.2006
Zeit: 06.00-15,30 Uhr
Boot: Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Südöstilch vom Fehmarn
Wer: Ich und 20 andere Angler
Wind: erst W 7, dann zunehmende in Böen bis 10 Bfd.
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig, zeitweise stark bewölkt
Drift: zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-12 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz und rot
Pilkerfarbe: verschieden
Fänge: 4 Dorsche um 55-60cm, gesamt 9 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff
Besonderes: Normales Angeln mit Pilker war kaum möglich, da der Wind so stark war, daß man den Pilker nicht wirklich kontrollieren konnte. Günther hatte aber alles versucht die Fische zu finden. Anzeige auf dem Echolot zeigten Heringsschwärme, unter denen wir es dann auf Dorsche versuchten. Trotzdem kam nichts hoch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.11.2006
Zeit: 11.00-16.00 Uhr
Boot: mein
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meschendorf /Trollegrund
Wer: Franky und Ich 
Wind: S 3 
Himmel: wolkig mit Regen
Drift: 1 - 1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: --
Pilkerfarbe: --
Montage: Naturköder mit 50 gr. Blei Nachläufer Wichbone
Fänge: 4 Dorsche bis 55 cm 6 Klieschen 1 Flunder

Die Plattenzeit schein auf dem Trollegrund vorbei zu sein oder die wollten heute nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.11.2006
Zeit: 9.00-14.00 Uhr
Boot: mein
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meschendorf /Rerik vor der Seebrücke
Wer: Franky und Ich 
Wind: S 3 später SW 4
Himmel: sonnig mit einzelnen Wolken
Drift: 1 - 1,5 kmh später mit Driftstop 1 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: --
Pilkerfarbe: --
Montage: Naturköder mit 50 gr. Blei Nachläufer Wichbone
Fänge: 10 Klieschen

Komisch, nachdem auf dem Trollegrund nichts los war sind wir vor die Seebrücke gefahren weil dort gute Flundern gefangen werden. Wir hatten nur Klieschen.


----------



## Nordlicht (19. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.11.2006
Zeit: 8.00-14.00 Uhr
Boot: mein Zwergi
Fanggebiet: Meeschendorf / Fehmarn
Wer: Ich
Wind: S 4 später SO 2-3
Himmel: Wolken, später Regen
Drift: 1,5 kmh 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 12 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: gelb/orange (Seawaver)
Gufis: rot/schwarz, gelb/orange, braun/glitter 
Fänge: 14 Dorsche von 40 bis 70 cm.

Morgens bissen die Fische auf rot/schwarz im flachen und ab Mittags besser im tiefen auf gelb/orange. Gufis waren TOP !


----------



## Hansi (20. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 19.11.2006
Zeit : 9.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Boot : Mietboot
Fanggebiet : vor Dierhagen
Wer : mein Kumpel und meiner einer
Wind : SW - S 3-4
Drift : zw. 0,9 - 1,4 kmh
Himmel : erst sonnig, dann Wolken und Regen
Angel/Fangtiefe : zw. 6 und 10 m
Pilkerfarbe : grün-rot-schwarz 50 gr. solo
Fänge : zu zweit 24 Dorsche zw. 50 und 80 cm, keine Nemos

Es waren mehrere Boote draußen und alle waren zufrieden.


----------



## shad (20. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.11.06 - 18.11.06
Zeit: 07.00 - 17.00
Boot: Leihboot
Fanggebiet: Fynshav, kl. Belt, DK
Wind: SW 3-4, 5-6, 4-5
Himmel: erst sonnig, dann Wolken und Regen
Angel/Fangtiefe: 10 - 14m
Pilkerfarbe: - Nur Gufis in allen Variationen
Fänge: mit 5 Leuten 160 Dorsche, darunter ein Moppel von 9kg


----------



## Talis (20. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.11.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde 
Wind: mittel (Südwest)
Himmel: bedeckt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jigg: nur bei Kraut
Pilkerfarbe: bronze oder braun
Montage: Solopilker (meistens) 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: Vater: 4, ich: 1
Sonstiges: War die letzte Fahrt für dieses Jahr nach dem Ende der Laichzeit (ich möchte ja auch noch in den kommenden Jahren ein paar Dorsche fangen - zu den Laidorchanglern sage ich an dieser Stelle mal leiber nichts) geht es dann im nächsten Jahr weiter.


----------



## Goettinger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.11.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Silverland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn 
Wind: mittel (Südwest)
Himmel: bedeckt - sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15m
Jigg: japanrot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: einmal durch die Kiste
Montage: Solopilker
Wer: mein Bruder, ich und ein Kumpel
Fänge: Bruder 4, ich 2, Kumpel 1
Sonstiges: Waren alle zum Mitnehmen! keiner unter 55cm
Kotzt einen echt an wenn man auf dem kutter rumgeht und in den kisten teilweise Dorsche liegen die gerade so oder noch nicht einmal maßig sind! Die Leute sollten sich wirklich mal gedanken machen!


----------



## Goettinger (21. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.11.06
Kutter / Boot: Ms Kehrheim
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn 
Wind: mittel (Südwest)
Himmel: bedeckt - sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15m
Jigg: Dunkelblau
Pilkerfarbe: 150G Blitz, 90Gramm Rot-Schwarz
Montage: Solopilker + 1 Jigg
Wer: mein Bruder, ich und ein Kumpel
Fänge: Bruder 1, ich 2, Kumpel 1
Sonstiges: Waren alle zum Mitnehmen! keiner unter 55cm
Waren mitten in den Heringsschwärmen. Haben uns jeweils ein Paternoster dran gemacht und die Kiste erstmal mit Heringen gefüllt. ca. 50 Stück


----------



## Hölzer (22. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.11.06
Kutter / Boot: Tiedverdriew
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Saßnitz bis Kap Arkona
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt - sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Pilkerfarbe: Gelb-Rot, Rot-Silber,Grün-Rot je nach Seite und Wind zw. 50 und 175g
Montage: Solopilker + 1 Jigg, Solopilker, Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch in Blau/Weiß mit rotem Schwanz
Wer: 16 Angler
Fänge: um die 100 Dorsche und einige Heringe die auf die Beifänger bissen
Sonstiges: Konnten wegen des Windes nur unter Land bleiben, viele kleinere aber auch etliche 60cm aufwärts
- lecker Erbsensuppe und freundliche Crew, Kutter in Top Zustand - Kutter empfehlenswert...


----------



## der_Jig (24. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.11.2006
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SSW 4
Himmel: erst bedeckt, dann sonnig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15m
Jiggfarbe: ---
Pilkerfarbe: Sprotte schwarz-rot 75gr
Montage: Solo-Pilk
Wer: ca. 15 andere, Seatrout und ich (körperlich anwesend)
Fänge: verhalten, insgesamt nicht gut, Seatrout 3, ich 7
Sonstiges: Erstes Problem... Seatrout und ich sind direkt von einer Party aufs Schiff... so haben wir uns dann auch den ganzen Tag gefühlt...Wir hatten Kreislauf und das nicht zu wenig... Fischen war sehr aktig, weite Würfe, wenig Fischkontakt. Naturköder ging super!!! Durchschnittsgröße war top!!! Hatten zehn Fische ü50 in der Kiste, beiden größten ü70... War eine super Tour und wir hatten wie immer unseren Spass. Sehr Auffällig war, dass die Dorsche richtig fett gefressen waren und fast nur Krebse in ihren Mägen waren--> Daraus schließ ich nu einfach mal, dass die Fische nun auch in der Brandung wieder in Wurfweite kommen!


----------



## Wichel (25. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : Freitag 24.11.06
Kutter / Seegebiet : mit MS Tanja in Lübecker Bucht

Leider sehr wenig Dorsch an Board. Gerade mal 20 Stck... Dafür aber schöne Heringsschwärme....

Fazit : hmmmm an sich gar keines... Dorsche sind wohl eher was für die Geschichtsbücher  

Aber die frische luft und die Heringe entschädigen selbst einen ansonsten sehr dorscharmen Tag.

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann   25.11
womit  m.s. forelle
wer    schiff war ausgebucht-40leute
womit pilker+ heringsvorfach
fänge  sehr mau  ca. 20 dorsche an bord  heringe satt...


----------



## Nordlicht (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.11.2006
Zeit: 8.00-14.00 Uhr
Boot: mein Zwergi
Fanggebiet: Meeschendorf und Staberhuk / Fehmarn
Wer: Torben und ich
Wind: S 4 später S 3 Bft
Himmel: Wolken
Drift: 1,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 12 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: gelb/orange (Seawaver)
Gufis: rot/schwarz, gelb/orange, braun/glitter
Fänge: Torben 4 und ich 6 Dorsche 

vor Staberhuk liefen meine Gufis besser wie Eisen. rot/schw war gut wie immer.
keine Bisse über 9 Meter !


----------



## micha_2 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.11.06
Kutter:                        MS Kerheim II
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe/ Schönberg bis Leuchturm
Wind: 2-3 südlich
Himmel:                      Sonne bedeckt ab mittag Regen
Drift: kaum
Angeltiefe: + -15m
Montage: ausschließlich alle Naturköder
Wer: ca.44 Mann
Fänge: hoch glaub ich 12, alles Wittling, Dorsch, gute Platte
Sonstiges: Vormittags sehr vorsichtige Bisse. Nur zwei maßige und zwei untermaßige. Nachmittag kamen die Bisse heftiger hatte aber nur noch 3 von denen ich nur zwei umsetzen konnte.gesamt 4schöne fische. bisse kamen überwiegend auf orange und rote Auftriebskörper. es kamen einige fische auf muschelfleisch sonst auf wattwürm. naturköderangeln macht doch immer wieder spass.

 Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:          1
MS Karoline:    2
MS Hai IV: 3
MS Christa:      3
MS Kerheim II:1


----------



## micha_2 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.11.06
Kutter:                        MS Kerheim II
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe/ Schönberg bis Leuchturm
Wind: 2-3 südlich
Himmel:                      Sonne bedeckt ab mittag Regen
Drift: kaum
Angeltiefe: + -15m
Montage: ausschließlich alle Kunstköder
Wer: ca.44 Mann
Fänge: hoch glaub ich auch diesen Tag 12 Fische
Sonstiges: Fische sehr vereinzelt gebissen und vorsichtig. Morgens eher auf gedeckt Jiigs, ab den späten Vormittag dann auch Pilker in hellen Farben. aber fische mußten sehr erarbeitet werden und die ganze palette an farben und jigs probieren. hatte vormittag 3massige. nach dem wechsel stand ich mittig steuerbordseite und hatte nur noch einen anfasser. auf der gesamten seite sind nach dem wechsel zwei fische gekommen.

 Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:          1
MS Karoline:    2
MS Hai IV: 3
MS Christa:      3
MS Kerheim II:2


----------



## berko (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin

Wann:   Heute.....10-15Uhr
Wo:      Kleinboot vor Kühlungsborn (10-12m)
Wer:     Steffen & meine Wenigkeit
Was:     Dorsche
Wieviel: 39 Stück (bis ca 7pfd. Durchschn. etw. unter 60cm)
Womit:  alles was die Kiste an Tieftauchwobblern hergibt
Wind:    SW 3-4
Warum: weils Spaß gemacht hat|supergri 

Petri! Berko


----------



## Charly_Brown (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.11.2006
Zeit: 12:00 - 18:00
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: Norbairt, mein Vater und ich
Wind: S 5-6
Himmel: wolkig, teils Regen
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6 - 20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, beige Krabbe
Pilkerfarbe: orange silber, schwarz-lila-gelb, orange, gelb-grün, lila-silber, blau-pink, gelb fluorezierend
Montage: Pilk solo, Pilk + Jig (1-2)
Fänge: 13 Dorsche (45-65cm)
Sonstiges: Bei unserem ersten Stop ging nichts. Danach haben wir an alt bekannte Stelle gewechselt, und sind dreimal über eine Strecke von ca. 2km driften lassen. Auf jeder Drift gab´s für jeden einen Dorsch. Am Ende hate also jeder seinen Fisch gefangen. Leider sind uns insgasamt 5 oder 6 Dorsche ausgestiegen, da die Fische scheinbar sehr vorsichtig gebissen haben.
Ein schöner Saisonabschluss, da wir unser Boot nun leider rausnehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wo kappeln
wer:dav mitgl.
wann?samstag
wann?sonntag
wieviel?samstag 31 mann-3 frauen.37 fische dorsch und wittling 13 nichtfänger
wieviel?sonntag dieselben personen 314 fische fast nur wittlinge,der größte dorsch 89 cm 2 makrelen zurück 1 plattfisch
boot:wicking
der kapitän ist so ein richtiger norddeutscher.:c


----------



## mot67 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.11.2006
Kutter / Boot: klaus-peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen
Wind: S 3
Himmel: wolkenlos, super sonnenaufgang.
Drift: sehr wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-15m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange/rot 75gr
Montage: Solo-Pilk/pilker-beifänger/gummifisch
Wer: wir zu dritt und ca. 10-12 andere
Fänge: verhalten, insgesamt nicht gut, wir jeder nur 1 guten mitgenommen (55-70cm). ansonsten hatte der beste wohl 6 oder 7, allerdings alles gute grössen. insgesamt geschätzte 30-35 fische
sonstiges: nachdem die Hai IV leider schlecht gebucht war ist sie, wie auch die seeteufel, im hafen geblieben, schade.
ausweichboot war nun die klaus-peter, war das erste mal mit ihr draussen. das boot ist auch volkommen ok, wir hatten mitschiffs genug platz je nach drift die seite zu wechseln, nur im heck stand man dicht an dicht, was sich allerdings auch auszahlte. gleich die erste drift brachte ca. 10/12 gute dorsche, gleich einige ü70er dabei. leider alle fische im heck, bis maximal schiffsmitte. danach wurde die angelei nicht einfacher, werfen werfen werfen, doch fisch kam auch dann meist nur hinten aus dem wasser. wir sieben angler, die sich mitschiff und bug teilten, brachten es auf  ingesamt 7 gute mitnehmdorsche, wobei einer 2 und einer keinen hatte. die eh schon geringe drift lief immer übers heck, so dass man vorne eigentlich die ganze zeit in einer art seitlichen abdrift angelte, auf der klaus-peter war heute ein heckplatz mit sicherheit der bessere. 
der tag war trotzdem wie jeder tag auf dem wasser klasse, mal sehen ob es doch noch ein allerletztes kutterangeln 2006 gibt 

p.s. gebissen haben die jungs vorwiegend auf beifänger, aber auch auf pilker und gummifisch wurde, wenn auch im ganzen recht mässig, gefangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

28.11.vor warnemünde
boot:llaboe 5x2 m sportboot 40 u. 5 ps
um 6.00 raus um 15.30 schluß
tiefe 6 bis 12 m
fang 1 platte 30 dorsche alle zwischen 50 und 65 cm ein 45 und ein untermaßiger zurück sahen zu lütt aus zwischen den großen.
sehr schweres angeln.alle dorsche hatten reichlich futter im darm,magen.wetter wind alles super. die zwei mitfahrer waren auch zufrieden.|bla:


----------



## delowsky (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.11.06
Kutter: Langeland
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe/ rund um den Leuchturm
Wind: 3-4 südwest
Himmel: diesig, keine Sonne
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: 12-15 m
Montage: Standard 2 Jigs (japan rot), Pilker 100 g (orange, silber) ohne Drilling
Wer: ca.20 Mann
Fänge: hoch glaube ich waren 17 Fische (mit Naturköder)
mit Kunstköder waren hoch ca. 7-8 Fische
sonst Delo 3 Fische (45-55 cm), Toddi 7 (45-53 cm) 
Sonstiges: Fische haben sehr vereinzelt gebissen und super vorsichtig. Keine Drift bei der alle Ruten mal krumm waren. Ein Naturköderangler an Board mit drei Haken (Profi !) hatte am Ende die Nase vorn. Schnitt waren 4-5 Fische, einige sogar Schneider. Größter Fisch : ca. 87 cm !
Schöne Tour! Kapitän Andreas von der ehem. Sirius hat alles probiert !
Mühsames "zusammensuchen" der Dorsche! Aber jeder weiß ja auch, daß die Dorsche in der Ostse nicht ins Boot springen !


----------



## Sir Franky (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.11.06
Kutter: Langeland 1
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe
Wind: 3-4 südwest
Himmel: diesig, keine Sonne
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: 12-15 m
Montage: Standard Pilker bis 80 g "Kieler Blitz" (orange, gelb, silber), Beifänger 1 Jig  (japan rot) fast alle auf den Pilker gebissen !
Wer: Paule, Stefan, ich und ca.20 andere.
Fänge: Paule 2, Stefan 4, Ich 5 alles gute Fische zwischen 45-65 cm, ... was vorne los war habe ich nicht mitbekommen. 
Sonstiges: Fische haben sehr vereinzelt gebissen und super vorsichtig. Keine Drift bei der alle Ruten mal krumm waren. Schnitt waren 4-5 Fische, einige sogar Schneider. Größter Fisch : ca. 87 cm und bei 5 Kg, stand genau hinter mir im anderen der Mann, schöner Leo !
Schöne Tour! Kapitän Andreas von der ehem. Sirius hat alles probiert !


----------



## Hansi (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 02.12.2006
Kutter : MS Pasewalk
Heimathafen : Warnemünde
Fanggebiet : Nähe Fahrrinnenbetonnung
Wind : S-SW 4-5
Himmel : Sonnig bis bewölkt
Drift : 0,6
Angeltiefe : 8-14 m
Wer : Bechtangler,2 Kumpels und meinereiner sowie 12 weitere
Montage : Pilker solo
Fänge : Bechtangler 4 + 1 Wittling, ich 3, im Schnitt 2, einige Schneider, viele Nemos bei uns 5 pro Angler
Sonstiges : Nur kleinere Dorschtrupps unterwegs, aufgrund der geringen Angeltiefe ständig weites Werfen notwendig
Insgesamt recht schwieriges Angeln, da auch die Bisse recht vorsichtig waren


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.12.2006
Kutter: MS Eltra
Heimathafen: Wismar
Wind: SSW 4-5
Himmel:bedeckt
Drift: mittel
Angel/Fangtiefe. Pilk/ 12-20m
Köder: Alles was der Kunstköderkasten hergab
Wer: Manne, Andi und ich
Fänge: Wir drei: 4 sehr schöne Dorsche (60-72), Hering satt. Auf dem ganzen Kutter ca. 20 Angler mit insgesamt ca. 15 Dorschen und Hering bis zum Abwinken, kaum Dorschbisse, einer biss auf Heringspaternoster (!), die wenigen Dorsche hatten alle überdurchschnittliche Größen, keine Nemos

Sonstiges: Die Eltra ist ein sehr großer Kutter mit sehr viel Platz an Deck und im Salon. Gute, freundliche Ansagen vom Käpt'n, der Anfangs auch auf die Notwendigkeit von gültigen Angelpapieren hinwies. Ein Mitangler berichtete von einer Kontrolle der Papiere aller Angler vor zwei Wochen auf diesem Kutter auf offner See durch ein Boot der Fischereiaufsicht.


----------



## Ines (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.12.
Kutter/Heimathafen: Forelle/Heikendorf
Fanggebiet: Kieler Außenförde, Höhe Leuchtturm Bülk/Wendtorf
Wind/Himmel: S-SW 4-5/grau, aber trocken
Drift: mäßig
Fangtiefe: 10-15 m geschätzt
Köder: Pilker mit Heringsvorfach
wer: 2 Erwachsene, 2 Jungs (13), Kutter voll besetzt
Fänge: zu viert fünf gute Dorsche 50-60cm, 3 Wittlinge, 138 Heringe. Fänge insgesamt dito: Hunderte von Heringen - wir waren praktisch die ganze Zeit im Heringsschwarm, Dorsche bissen vereinzelt, vorsichtig (Fehlbisse) und fast ausschließlich auf Pilker. Wattwürmer liefen nicht.
Sonstiges: Heringsangeln mit Jugendlichen macht unheimlich Spaß.


----------



## Bertl (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.12.
Kutter/Heimathafen: Jasmund/ Warnemünde
Fanggebiet: vor Kühlungsborn/ Trollegrund
Wind/Himmel: S-SW 4-5
Drift: mäßig
Fangtiefe: erst 15-18m dann 6-9 m
Köder: Pilker solo/ zwischendrin ein paar Würfe mit Heringsvorfach
wer: Gruppe mit 10 Pers. aus Dresden und icke
Fänge: Insgesamt 15 Dorsche auf dem Kutter und unzählbare Heringe. Da ich nicht so viele Heringe wollte, habe ich meistens mit Pilker solo gefischt. Gefangen: 1 Dorsch zum mitnehmen 3 Nemos zurück und ein paar Heringe, leider sind mir 2 Dorsche beim Weg zur Oberfläche wieder aussgestiegen, einer davon machte einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Sonstiges: Die Jasmund ist ein schönes und sauberes Schiff. Da nur 12 Personen an Bord zulässig sind und das Schiff garnicht so klein ist, hat man immer genügend Platz.
Die Besatzung ist freundlich und der Kapitän hatte sich sichtlich Mühe gegeben uns an den Fisch zu bringen. 
Obwohl mein Fangergebniss nicht so berauschend ist, war es ein wundervoller Tag auf See. Durch den Ehrgeiz des Kapitäns hatte ich bei jeder neuen Drift wieder den nötigen Optimismus um mit Spass und Zuversicht weiterzupilken.


----------



## Goedi6 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:01.12.06
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen/Fanggebiet: Laboe/rund um den Leuchtturm
Wind:4-5
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe : ca´. 10 mtr. (geschätzt)
Montage: 2 Beifaenger, Pilker 100-125 gr. ohne Drilling
Farben: rot,rot-schwarz,schwarz
Wer : Block 5(diesmal nur zu viert) und 20 andere
Faenge: Christoph 3 ,Stefan 4, Burkhard 4 und eine Kliesche,
ich 4
Hoch waren meines wissens 9 (mit Wattwurm)
Sonstiges: Dorsche haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Wattwurm lief gut, wir hatten nur leider keine. 
Die größen waren gut. Von unseren 15 Dorschen waren 10 Stck.
zwischen 55 und 65 cm.


----------



## Goedi6 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:02.12.06
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen/Fanggebiet: Laboe/rund um den Leuchtturm
Wind:4
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe : ca´. 10 mtr. (geschätzt)
Montage: 2 Beifaenger, Pilker 100-125 gr. ohne Drilling,Wurmmontage
Farben: rot,rot-schwarz,schwarz
Wer : Block 5(diesmal nur zu viert) und 30 andere
Faenge: Christoph:0 , Stefan: 1 , Burkhard 3, ich 7
alle dorsche auf Wurm!! Ich meine die 7 Dorsche waren auch hoch.
Sonstiges:
Es lief nicht viel! Die größen waren aber wieder gut.
Mein größter hatte 68 cm. die anderen waren auch alle über 50cm.Recht groß für Wattwurm!


----------



## Goedi6 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:03.12.06
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen/Fanggebiet: Laboe/rund um den Leuchtturm
Wind:Anfangs 3 , spaeter 4-5
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe : ca´. 10 mtr. (geschätzt)
Montage: 2 Beifaenger, Pilker 100-125 gr. ohne Drilling,Wurmmontage
Wer : Block 5 und ca. 20 andere.
Faenge:Christoph 6, Stefan 5 + 2 große Klieschen,Burkhard 13,
ich 6  (alle fische wurden auf Wurm gefangen.
Hoch waren Burkhard seine 13 Dorsche.
Sonstiges: Auch heute war die Wattmurmmontage wieder das Maß der Dinge. Die Dorsche haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen, teilweise nur gezuppelt.Alle dorsch waren vrne gehakt. Es sind uns über 10 dorsche auf den Weg nach oben wieder ausgestiegen. Die größen waren wieder gut . Unsere 30 Dorsche
haben über 20 kg Filet auf die Waage gebracht!
Die drei Tage Ausfahrt mit der Blauort waren mal wieder Spaß pur! Hierfür nochmal unser Dank an Egbert, Bernd und Co.
Freuen uns schon auf Februar,dann gehts wieder los!!!


----------



## Wulli (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 02.12.
Boot: Radi (Ralf seine Jolle! )
Wind: 4-5Bft. SSW
Wo: Grobro geslippt/  geangelt: Fehmarn (wie heißt die Tonne noch gleich?:q )
Köder: Wattis von Lars, was sonst!
Montage: Buttvorfach langschenklige Haken mit Spinnerblatt und Lockperlen
Wer: Ralf und Ich
Zeit: Von 10.00h bis 16.30h
Fänge: ca. 30 Flundern wovon 8 wieder schwimmen, 14 ich, eine Kliesche, ein Dorsch gerade maßig, ein dicker von ca 70cm. ist kurz vorm Landen aberissen...:v 

Sonstiges: Trotz kabbeliger See war es mal wieder ein richtig schöner Tag. Wir haben vormittags an der Tonne geangelt und sehr gut gefangen, dann sind wir in den Sund und wollten ein paar Dorsche pilken. Dabei ist der Dicke abgerissen (auf Wattis). Sonst war im Sund nichts zu holen. Danach sind wir noch mal zu unserer Butt-Stelle gefahren und dort ging es wieder gut... leider kam die Dunkelheit und somit mußten wir abbrechen.

Wulli


----------



## Kegelfisch (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hei Leute#h Hei Meeresangler_Schwerin ...wir leben noch!Wir haben auch nicht zuviel riskiert.|wavey: 
Tag der Ausfahrt: *2.12.*
Boot: *4,20m Kleinboot*
Wind: *S-SW 4-5*
Drift: *mäßig*
Tiefe: *aufgrund der relativ starken Dünung für unseren     Kahn maximal bis 14m#d :v *
Wer: *Kumpel 5 ,ich nix:c *
Köder: *Pilker bis 125g und teilweise rote Jigs,meißt aber solo*
*Gebissen hats bei uns nur früh und nur auf blauen Pilker(ich hatte leider keinen)Weiter draußen war,glaube ich,die komplette Warnemünder Flotte versammelt und stand so ziemlich die ganze Zeit im Fisch,da sie selten umsetzten.*
*Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht,also bis zum nächsten Mal(vielleicht mit mehr Glück) Uwe*


----------



## Torskfisk (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:03.12.
Kutter / Boot:Langeland1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe/ Kieler Förde
Wind:S-SO um 4 Bft.
Himmel:diesig, mit sonnigen Abschnitten
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: morgens Grundnähe ca 10-14 Meter,
später auch im Mittelwasser
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz; rot/gelb
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, rot-gold
Montageilker solo, Pilker mit einem Jig
Wer. ca. 30 mit mir
Fänge: sehr unterschiedlich, Bug waren 9 Dorsche hoch, im Heck 7, etliche Schneider, da lag ich mit 5 Dorschen mittschiffs nicht so schlecht 
Sonstiges:Wir haben uns oft in der Nähe der Blauort aufgehalten, haben die Förde nicht verlassen, weil wir gleich zu Beginn auf Heringsschwärme trafen. Wer wollte konnte sich auch an denen gütlich tun. Dorsche bissen vereinzelt und sehr spitz. Versuche mit Watti´s waren ab und zu erfolgreich. Am Nachmittag gab es einige Einsteiger im Mittelwasser, unter den Heringen.


----------



## Dorschkönigin (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 7.12.2006
Kutter : Ms Klaus Peter
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind : Süd 7-8
Drift: Mittel
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-Orange;Schwarz-grün
Pilker: schwarz-rot
Montageilker ohne drilling mir 2  jiggs
Wer:ich und 9 andere verrückte
Fänge:ich 3 zum mitnehmen schöne und 2 zurück der 2 und              paar nemos wieder zurück
Sonstiges:war ein windiger tag aber zum angel ging es gerade noch so!haben spät angefangen zu angeln erst unter der brückr durch war zu windig dann wieder zurück und dann ging es endlich los und dann kam die küstenwache!und klaus hat ein paar beulen im boot!beim übersetzen!aber nur kurze kontrolle und dann ging es endlich los mit den angeln! habe meine fische erst zum ende gefangen! war ne lustige wart kai ist immer gut drauf!


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 10.12.2006
Kutter : "Zwergi" (mein Boot)
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken / Fehmarn
Fanggebiet: Meeschendorf / Fehmarn
Angelzeit: 8.30 - 13.30 Uhr
Tiefe: 5-10 Meter
Wind : West, erst 3 dann 4 Bft
Drift: Mittel
Montage: GuFis rot/schw, gelb/rot, blau/wei
Wer: Ichi
Fänge: 10 Dorsche, der kleineste 43 cm der rest zw. 55 -75 cm.
drei Dorsche abgerissen....nie wieder Balzer Royal vor die Fireline :r 
Sostiges: den kleinen Dorsch habe ich mit nem rot/schw. Snaps gefangen, sonst nicht einen Zupper auf Blinker, Pilker & Twister.


----------



## ebbe (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 10.12.06
Kutter: Ms Potsdam
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Fanggebiet: Adlergrund
Tiefe: ca.30-35m
Wind: anfangs noch erträglich später fast zu stark
Montage: Solo-Pilker (silber-orange Eisele Select!!!)
Wer:Vater, 3 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: sehr gut, Vater 16, Kumpel1 12, Kumpel2 16, kumpel3 25 und ich 23. Leider waren viele der Fische nur zwischen 40- 45cm! Aber zum Schluss kamen auch ein paar 60-70 er. Allgemein hat das angeln nicht wirklich viel Spaß gemach, denn bei Starker Drift in über 30m zu angeln.... Naja aber jeder hatte ausreichend Fisch und mit dem Kutter hats auch so Spass gemacht. Ich bevorzuge aber trotzdem Tiefen zwischen 5-20m!!


----------



## HAVSEI (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallöchen.

*Tag:* 10.12.2006
*Kutter:* MS Triton 4
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Wetter:* sonnig
*Wind:* SüdWest 4-5
*Drift:* ok. 100g (+-20g) haben immer gereicht 
*Pilker*: blau/ weiss/ silber
*Montage:*Pilker + 1 Haken vom Heringspilkpaternoster
*Wer:*Schwager, Bruder, ich und noch 8 andere
*Fänge:* ca. 100 Dorsche und einige Wittlinge auf dem ganzen Kutter 
*Sonstiges:* Am Vormittag waren eindeutig mehr Bisse.  Auffällig war, das die Dorsche "fast" gar nicht auf Beifänger bissen und die Größe auch nur so zwischen 40-60 cm war.
An der Anzahl gab es aber nix zu meckern!!! Wir 3 hatten gesamt 37 Stück!!!

*Fazit:* Käptain Krause von der *TRITON 4* hat wie immer alles gegeben um uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Wenn jemand mal von Sassnitz aus rausfahren will, kann ich Jürgen nur empfehlen.#6 #6 #6


----------



## trout (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Morgen Jungs!

*Tag:* 10.12.2006
*Kutter:* MS EIDUM
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Wetter:* sonnig
*Wind:* SüdWest 3-4
*Drift:* genau richtig Pilker von 60g-80g (max.100g) 
*Pilker*: Blitz schwarz/gelb/silber, rot/grün, blau/silber
*Montage:*Pilker mit Beifänger, Pilker mit Heringspaternoster
*Wer:*Neun meiner Angelkumpel, ich und 6 andere
*Fänge:* ca. 20 Dorsche, hunderte Herige (die die welche wollten), drei Makrelen und zwei Hand voll Wittlinge auf dem ganzen Kutter 
*Sonstiges:* Am Vormittag waren die Bisse eher verhalten und es lief vorwiegend auf braune Glittertöne, pink und Japanrot am Beifänger. Dann kamen vermehrte "Dorschbeifänge" auf Heringspaternoster. Ab Mittag ging dann unter den Herigsschwärmen fas alles nur noch auf die Pilker. Alle Größe bewegten sich zwischen Maß-60 cm. Vereinzelte Nemos auch darunter, die aber meist auf die Beifänger. Ich hatte 8, davon 4 gute, sowie einen seltsamen Tomorkandidaten, der neben den Nomos wieder zurück ging. Einige hatten nur Heringe am Gerät.

Fazit: Super Stimmung mit sehr hilfsbereiter und bemühter Mannschaft. Wer unbedingt Fisch brauchte fing sich seinen Hering, an sonsten kamen in schöner Regelmäßigkeit die Dorsche hat am Grund bei recht dezenten Pilkbewegungen. Befischte Tiefen lagen so zwischen 8 und 20m wobei die größeren Tiefen bessere ergenbisse lieferten. Leichtere Pilker fischten besser.


----------



## micha_2 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.12.06
Kutter:                        MS Kerheim II
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe/ Rund um Leuchturm
Wind: gute 7 s/sw
Himmel:                      Sonne bedeckt ab mittag Regen
Drift: stärker
Angeltiefe: 9-16m
Montage: Kunstköder mit zwei Fangstellen
Wer: 40 Mann
Fänge: hoch 12, alle Wittling, Dorsch ich 5. wenig untermaßige
Sonstiges: Vormittags sehr vorsichtige Bisse. der größte Teil sehr spitz auf Jigs. die wittlinge habe auf alles gebissen, die dorsche eher auf braun. japanrot,rot/schwarz

 Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:          1
MS Karoline:    2
MS Hai IV: 3
MS Christa:      3
MS Eidum: 1
MS Kerheim II:2


----------



## micha_2 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.12.06
Kutter:Jan Cux
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe/ Rund um Leuchturm
Wind: 4-5 s/sw
Himmel:                      Sonne bedeckt ab mittag Regen
Drift: stärker
Angeltiefe: 9-16m
Montage: Kunstköder mit zwei Fangstellen, bissen auf alle farbe, bei jigs und pilker musste ihn halt dem dorsch auf'n kopf werfen. größter an beiden tagen ca.65cm
Wer: 40 Mann
Fänge: 135stück weniger als tag vorher die untermaßigen waren mehr als am Vortag, hoch waren auch diesen tag nur 12stück
Sonstiges: Kutter hat mich nich so überzeugt, das gaffen hat bei weiten nich so geklappt, wi man sich das vorstellt. selbst mit den kutter in luv u lee stellen nich, der käpt'n muste ja schlafen.

 Ausfahrten in 2006:
MS Langeland:  3
MS Forelle:          1
MS Karoline:    2
MS Hai IV: 3
MS Christa:      3
MS Eidum: 1
MS Kerheim II:2
MS Jan Cux:1


----------



## Torsk1 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* Heute 20.12.06
*Boot: *Torsk1
*Wo:* Fahrensodde bis Egernsund
*Wind:* Morgens 4-5W, rest 2-3
*Himmel:* Morgens Niesel, rest blauer Himmel
*Angeltiefe:* 30-80ft
*Montage:* Trolling, 2 Dipsey, 4 Downrigger 2 Sideplaner, 2 Blinkerruten(oberfläche)
*Wer:* Ich und mein Schwager
*Fänge:* 7 Dorsche 6-8 Pfund, 2 am Boot versemmelt
*Sonstiges: *War mal wieder ein richtig goiler Tach, haben viel fun gemacht die Dorsche am leichten geschirr


----------



## omer (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.12.2006 Sonntag
Kutter / Boot:MS Klar Kimming
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Warnemünde/ Rostock
Wind:??Viel,zu viel für die meisten auf der Nußschale:v
Himmel: Bewölkt, später zeitweise Sonne, Schauer
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:5- 15m
Jiggfarbe:??? alles probiert
Pilkerfarbe:???alles probiert
Montage:
Wer:15 Männeken
Fänge: viel Hering, einige Wittlinge, wenig Dorsch 
Sonstiges:Nachdem die Gudrun wegen Motorproblemen nicht fahren konnte, mußten wir auf die Klar Kimming ausweichen.
War ne ganz schöne Schaukelei#6
Gaffen mußten wir selber, brauchten wir aber leider auch nicht allzu oft, da  kaum Dorsch gefangen wurde.:c


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* Heute 22.12.06
*Boot: *Torsk1
*Wo:* Fahrensodde bis Egernsund
*Wind:* 3-4 West
*Himmel:*begeckt
*Angeltiefe:* 30-80ft
*Montage:* Trolling, 2 Dipsey, 2 Downrigger
*Blinkerfarbe: *Grün-Gelb,Pink,Silber-Rot,Schwarz-Silber
*Wer:* Ich und mein Vater
*Fänge:* 9 Dorsche 4-8 Pfund, 
*Sonstiges:* Bissen ziemlich vereinzelt und in großen abständen, hat aber fun gemacht für eben mal raus, 9-14 Uhr#6


----------



## Ayla (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum .23.12.2006    9.00 -13.00Uhr
Boot : Meins
Wo : Kieler Bucht Nähe Leuchtturm
Wind :W-NW 3-4
Tiefe :11,2 -12 M
Was:18 Dorsche (Keine Untermassige /kleinster ca.45 cm
       etliche ü 60 
Womit ilker 2 Dorsche     Rest auf Twister (rot/braun )

War die ganze Zeit alleine am Leuchtturm .Weit und breit
kein Kutter zu sehen .Um 13.oo kam dann einer
(Blau/Weiß mit braunen Aufbauten) aus Richtung Heidkate . 
Fuhr direkt auf mich zu ,als ob die Ostsee nicht groß
genug ist .#d Bin dann weg und hab noch ne Std. auf
Forelle geschleppt .Ohne Erfolg ! Sah dann noch mitten auf der Ostsee nen Angler auf einem Schlauchboot so 
groß wie ein Planschbecken .|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ayla:vik:


----------



## schleppangler (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:23.12.2006
Boot:Mein eigenes
Wo: Großenbrode
Wind :W-NW 3-4
Tiefe:16-18m
Was:zu zweit 40 Dorsche,ein paar Heringe
Köder: Pilker (farbe war egal)

Ich war mit meiner Frau zunächst bei Staberhuk und Katharinenhof unterwegs ohne großen Erfolg.Wir sind dann 
gegen 13.30 Uhr bei Großenbrode bei 17m Wassertiefe auf Wittlings und Heringsschwärme gestoßen.Wir haben dann bei mäßiger Drift bei jedem Wurf einen Treffer gehabt ,meisstens Doppeldrill!!
Bis kurz nach 15.00 Uhr haben wir dann 40 Dorsche gefangen durchschnittlich 55cm und besser.Größter Dorsch 7 Pfd.
Das war ein versönlicher Jahresabschluß,nach einem ziemlich miesem Jahr 2006.

in diesem Sinne frohe Weihnachten ,guten rutsch und ein besseres 2007 !!

Gruß Kay


----------



## Colli_HB (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:                   23.12.2006
Boot:                      MS Ostpreussen
Wo:                        Heiligenhafen
Wind:                      W-NW 3-4
Tiefe:                      ca. 15-18 m
Was:                       ca. 70 Dorsch aufm ganzen Kutter

Köder:                     Pilker u. Dorschbombe 

Haben zunächst vor Fehmarn, mit mäßigem Erfolg, angefangen und sind dann in die Bucht von Großenbrode gefahren. Dort kamen dann nach und nach die Dorsche hoch. Meißt kleinere Schwärme. Selten, dass mehrere Ruten gleichzeitig krum waren.
Pilkerfarbe: Orange, Rot, Blau (Makrele) Die Dorsche waren fast alle gut, nur sehr wenig Nemos. Heringe kamen keine hoch.
Durschnittsgröße 45-60 cm. Aber einige Größere bis 75 cm waren auch dabei. 

Fazit: Ein sehr schöner Tag kurz vor Weihnachten mit einer gut gelaunten Crew und vielen netten Angelkollegen. 

Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!!!

Colli_HB  #6


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* Heute 27.12.06
*Boot: *Torsk1
*Wo: *Holnis  
*Wind:* Geschätzte 3-4 S-W
*Himmel:* Bewölkt, leichter Niesel
*Angeltiefe:* 15-80ft
*Montage:* Trolling, 2 Dipsey, 2 Downrigger 
*Wer:* Ich und mein Schwager
*Fänge:* 9 Dorsche 4-8 Pfund, eine untermasige MeFo 
*Sonstiges: *Beim Fische filitieren ist eine Möwe in die obere Rute reingeflogen, das war was los#d


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: Heute 27.12.06
Boot: Wemmies Panzer
Wo: Neustadt/Grömitz
Wind: Geschätzte 3-4 S-W
Himmel: Bewölkt
Angeltiefe: 8-11 Meter
Montage: Trolling, Wobbler und Apex 
Wer: Ich und Wemmie02
Fänge: ca 10 Dorsche 50-75cm :q
und einen 50iger Silberbarren :l
Sonstiges: Ein echt geiler Tag! Nur Fänge beim 
Schleppen Pilker/Gufi = Null


----------



## Ködervorkoster (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.06
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Heikendorf/ Rund um Leuchturm
Wind: schwach / wenig Seegang
Himmel: immer bedeckt, kein Regen
Drift: ruhige Drift
Angeltiefe: ca. 6-15m
Montage: Pilker solo (55 - 75 Gramm) u. Gummifisch (50 - 80 Gramm) / zeitweise mit 1 Beifänger oder Heringspaternoster
Wer: ca. 40 Mann
Fänge: Nur 1 x hoch mit 10 Dorschen (meist mit Pilkern von 30 - 40 Gramm), fast alle Wittling, Dorsch ich 1 (2 zurück) und ca. 20 Heringe. Insgesamt sehr wenig Dorsch / Durchschnitt ca. 1,5 Dorsche pro Person
Sonstiges: Dorschfänge sehr, sehr schwach... trotz angeblich viel Anzeige auf dem Echolot. Hering lief Vormittags sehr gut (Beifang) jeder mit Heringspaternoster hatte Erfolg, Wittlinge durchschnittlich ca. 6 pro Person (viele zurückgesetzt). Sehr vorsichtige Bisse (Pilker & Jig).  Wittling & Hering waren eigentlich Hauptbeute.... Dorsch Mangelware. An Pilker & Jig liefen alle Farben & Formen durcheinander.
Die MS-Forelle driftet (seltsamerweise) immer etwas "vorwärts", egal in welcher Position sie steht.
Der Kapitän hat zum Schluß per Durchsage das insgesamt schlechte Fangergebnis & die schlechten Fänge während des gesamten Herbstes mit dem zu warmen Sommer- / Herbstwetter entschuldigt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 28.12.06, 09:00 - 16:45
Boot: mein Schlauchi 3,60 m
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wind: 3 SW-W
Himmel: bewölkt, anfangs Schneetreiben
Angeltiefe: 4-11 Meter
Montage: Trolling, Wobbler und Apex; Spinnangeln und Pilken
Wer: elbtwister (Jörg), eastspöket (Maik) und ich
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 55-65cm und einen 68-er Silberbarren :k  :q 
Sonstiges: Die erste Stunde tat sich absolut nichts, dann endlich ein Dorsch auf Wobbler. Also kurz mal eine Drift eingelegt und Jörg bekommt auch gleich einen weiteren Dorsch. Das war`s dann aber auch schon wieder. Dann schleppten wir weitere 2,5 Stunden ohne einen Zupfer. Also unter land und die Spinnruten klar gemacht. Im flachen Wasser lief nichts. Erst bei gut 7 m hatte Maik einen am Band. Leider ging dieser am Boot verloren. Kurz darauf bekam ich einen Dorsch auf Pilker. Wir waren bereits bei 9 m angekommen. Kurze Zeit später war auch bei Maik die Rute krumm und Dorsch Nr. 4 lag im Boot. Es war bereits 15:00 Uhr geworden und wir entschlossen uns, noch eine Schlepptour einzulegen. Auch jetzt tat sich lange nichts. Doch plötzlich so bei 6 m Tiefe meldete Maik einen Biß. auf Apex.    Als ich mich umsah, sprang die Meefo in voller Länge aus dem Wasser. Was für ein Anblick! |supergri   Das Adrenalin schoß in unsere Adern. Ich nahm sofort die Rute in die Hand und drillte den Fisch zum Boot. Noch einmal zeigte die silberne Schönheit in einem beherzten Sprung ihre silbernen Flanken. Kurz darauf konnte ich sie zum Kescher dirigieren und Jörg hob die Meefo ins Boot. Ein "kleiner" Jubelschrei entfuhr unseren Kehlen. :m 
Na Jungs (Jörg, Maik), war das ein Abschluß? |supergri   Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den "dicken" Fisch!!! :m

P.S. Die Sichttiefe betrug 11 m!!!


----------



## dorschjoe (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: Heute 29.12.06
Boot: Kleinboot
Wo: Süssau
Wind: Geschätzte 3-4 S-W
Himmel: Bewölkt
Angeltiefe: 6-14m
Montage:Wobbler,Gummi
Wer: Ich+Kollege
Fänge:18 Dorsche 50-60cm,viele im Drill ausgestiegen.
Die meisten bissen in 6m Wassertiefe auf kleine Wobbler.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ayla (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 29.12.2006

Boot : mein Boot

Wind : SW 3-4

Wo : Kieler Bucht 

Tiefe : 7 - 8 M

Was : 1Wittling /12 gute  Dorsche

Womit ilker 40g./ Kl.Twister

Viele Aussteiger , Super Jahresabschluß 
|wavey: Ayla


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann* : gestern 29.12 2006
* Wo* : heikendorf
* Boot* : ms forelle
* Wind*  : S/W max 2-3 ententeich fast keine drift
* Himmel* : bewökt später sonne 
* Fangtiefe* : 5-22m
* 3 dorsche* 55-67 cm
* 2 wittlinge* 1x29 ,1x 38
*1 dorsch* 35 und zurück
* Pilker* : 50-70gr  farben von hell bis dunkel  beifänger das gleiche

war trotz der allgemeinen schlechten fänge ein goiler jahresabschluß.
bernhard der skipper hat sich viel mühe gegeben leider ist das boot wegen dem zu wenigen wind nicht gedriftet.
auf in die saison 2007#6


----------



## Goedi6 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.12.06
Kutter:MS Langeland
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe/ Rund um Leuchturm
Wind: 4-5 s/sw
Himmel: bedeckt,morgens Graupel,Nachmttag trocken
Drift: normal
Angeltiefe: 9-16m
Montage: Pil*ker + 2 Beifaenger,Pilker + 1 Beifaenger*
*Wattwurmmontage*
Wer: Willi, Kelly und ich + 40 andere
Fänge: Willi;0, ich 1,Kelly 4
Sonstiges
Es war diesesmal kein schönes Angeln, der Kutter war sehr voll und man hatte nur minimal Platz.Es kam nur sehr vereinzelt Dorsch hoch. Was hinten am Heck gefangen wurde weiß ich nicht, aber im Bug und an den Seiten waren Kelli´s 4 Dorsche hoch. Die meisten Dorsche haben auf 
schwarzen Jig gebissen. Wattwurm lief garnicht.


----------



## maila25 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.02.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligehafe / Ostsee
Wind: 6 Abflauend 4-5 (lt. Seewetterbericht 7.00 Uhr Morgens),
ziemlich kalter Wind, gute Handschuhe (Neopren) und 
gute Mützen mit Ohrenschutz sind zu empfehlen.
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: recht stark, selbst 400g Pilker drifteten ab
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15 und 30 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Gelb/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Blau
Montage: Pilker und 1-2 Beifänger
Fänge: 12 Personen an Bord / 5 Dorsche davon 2 Untermaßig, 
größter Fang war glaube ich 6-7 Pfund
Sonstiges: Sorry für die schlechte Nachricht


----------



## KlickerHH (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.02.07
Kutter: Blauort
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Laboe / Leuchtturm
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Morgens sonnig, mittags bedeckt und windig
Drift: normal
Angeltiefe: 9-20m
Montage: Quer durch die Angelkiste
Wer: Ich, Arbeitskollege mit 7 Bekannten, Rest etwa 35
Fänge: Ich nix, Kollege 3, die Bekannten1-0, Gesamt auf dem Schiff etwa 15
Sonstiges: Das war mal wieder rausgeworfenes Geld und man kann sehen, wie schlecht es um die Dorsche steht.


----------



## köhlerzupfer (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.02.2007
Kutter:MS Forelle
Heimathafen/Fanggründe: Heikendorf/Long Törn Dänische Küste
Wind: 5-6nw/teilw. gefühlt bis 7
Himmel: Morgens sonnig-nachmittag teilweise bedeckt
Drift: Waren kaum saubere Driften die man hätte efizient hätte ausfischen können
Angeltiefe: 9-16m
Montage: Pil*ker + 1 Beifaenger,Pilker solo,Gummi in Farbe und Gwicht was eine gut sortiertePilkerkiste zu bieten hat!*
Wer: Waren zu 4.+ca.25 andere
Fänge: Wir 7maßige+gesamt30
Sonstiges 
Leider war diese Ausfahrt mal wieder eine derer die man sehr schnell vergessen möchte.Ansonsten wieder ein Top-Service Sehr leckeres Frühstück und erst dasMittagessen.
Ach so,Bernhard hat nicht am Ruder gestanden.


----------



## Macker (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:05.02.2007
Kutter: Blauort 
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:Laboe so ungefähr alte Schüttstelle
Wind:W NW um und bei5
Wetter: Trocken mit etwas Sonne
Drift gerade Richtig 
Fangtiefe ca 13m
Köder : Pilker in Blau und Grüntönen bis 80 Gramm
Jigs: Sämtliche Rottöne
Wer: 5 Kollegen und Ich ganzes Schiff ca 20 Leute
Fänge von uns 6  38 Dorsche von 40-76 cm
                        13 Wittlinge und div.Heringe
SONSTIGES: Es waren wirklich für jeden Angler 4-5 Fische machbar auch wenn er nicht soviel ahnung hatte.
Aber Ich habe mit Egbert und Bernd über Komentare aus dem Anglerboard gesprochen und möchte alle boardies bitten bei Kommentaren hier oder in einem anderen Tröt Fair und bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben.Weil wenn Ich mich um 11Uhr an Tresen verhole werde Ich keine Fische Fangen,egal wer da Captain Ist.
Gruß Jörg#6


----------



## schleppangler (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:04.02.2007
Boot: mein eigenes
Seegebietahme
Wind: W-NW 4-5 Bft
Wetter: Trocken
Fangtiefe:8-13m
Köder: Heringsfetzen am Naturködersystem,Pilker div.Farben
Angler: 2
Fang: 18 Dorsche 48-65cm,2 Klieschen 35+38cm
Da die Drift sehr stark war kam der Driftsack zum Einsatz.

Gruß Kay


----------



## hkwangler (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 04.02.2007
Kutter: Jasmund
Standort: Warnemünde Alte Fahrt
Wind 4-6 West bis Nordwest
Wetter: trocken und bewölkt
Der Käpten ist mit uns in richtung Kühlungsborn gefahren.
Er hat auf Grund des schlechten Wetter in den Tagen zuvor wenig Informationen über die fängigen Gebiete gehabt.
Auf grund dessen hat er die Richtung gewählt.
Nun ging es also los bei 15 Meter und kurz vor der Küste von Kb.
Nicht ein Fisch kam hoch ,trotz  guter  Anzeigen.
also weiter in Richtung Rerik und noch Tiefer, wieder kein Fisch dann irgentwann bei 18 Meter 3 Dorsche auf der Spitze und zwei am 
Heck.Bei der nächsten Drift kam noch ein schöner Dorsch von 80 an Bord.
Also in richtung Trollegrund (eigentlich sehr fängiges Gebiet)
und wieder nichts.
Das war der Tag und 35 Taler ärmer.
Es lag mit sicherheit nicht an dem Kapitän,der gab sich mühe.
Der Kutter mit seinen 12 Mann ist auch okay.


----------



## Dorschgogo (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.02.2007
Kutter / Boot: Santa-Maria
Heimathafen / Warnemünde/Aler Strom
Wind: Abflauend 5-6 (lt. Seewetterbericht 7.00 Uhr Morgens),
ziemlich kalter Wind, gute Handschuhe (Neopren) und 
gute Mützen mit Ohrenschutz sind zu empfehlen.
Himmel: Leichter Schneeregen
Drift: recht stark, 
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Gelb/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange
Montage: Pilker und 1 Beifänger
Fänge: 17 Personen an Bord / ca 80 Dorsche davon nicht einer über 60 cm (ich 5 Dorsche )
Sonstiges:Besatzung echt Nett aber die kabine des kutters zu klein für alle!!!!!!


----------



## tommig (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.2-11.02.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS Seho
Heimathafen / Helsingör / DK
Wind:2 Tage 3-4, letzter Tag 6-7
Himmel: Sonnig /leicht bewölkt
Drift: mäßig bis sehr stark 
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 20 und 35Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot / Dorschbombe mit rotem Gufi
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Silber, Silber/blau
Montage: Pilker und 1 Beifänger
Das waren 3 "bewegte" Tage auf dem Öresund !! Es wurde allgemein schlecht gefangen.Nur vereinzelt Heringe, somit auch wenig Dorsch.Ich hatte an den 3Tagen ganze 16 Stück, Durchschnitsgewicht 4-6Pfund.Die schwersten lagen um die 12 Pfund.Bei wenig Drift ging am besten die 125 Gramm-Dorschbombe mit nem 12cm Gufi in Feuerwehr-Rot, ohne Beifänger.Wir waren 21 Mann an Bord.Schneider ist niemand geblieben, aber einige hatten nur 2-3 Fische in 3 Tagen.
Es war echt Schwerstarbeit, besonders am dritten Tag.Da war die Drift so stark, dass selbst 200-300 Gramm nur schwer zum Grund zu bekommen waren.An diesem Tag wurde auch am schlechtesten gefangen.


----------



## Guido66 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

17.02.2007
MS Simone / Eckernförde
Seegebiet : Kieler Leuchturm - Stollergrund usw.
Wind 5-6 BFt   OSO :c :v 
Temp ca. 3 Grad Luft  Ostsee auch ca 3 Grad 
Leich bewölkt .
Sehr starke Drift
Fangtiefe ca 10 - 17 m
Sämtliche farben
Wir zu fünft und ca. noch 30 weitere
:c :v Nur vier Dorsche auf dem gesammten Kutter :c 
Da die Dünung ca. 1,5 meter betrug war an ruhiges Angeln nicht zudenken :v 
Ich hoffe das wir im März mehr Glück haben


----------



## duc900desmo (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.02,2007
*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Tanja
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* SO 5-6
*Drift:* reiclich 
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca.10-15m
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot und rot-schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* div.
*Montage:* Pilker mit 2 Jiggs oder pilker solo
*Wer:* Wir zu dritt, insgesamt um die 40
*Fänge*: auf dem ganzen Schiff 11 Dorsche.
*Sonstiges:* Bei dem Wind und der Drift wären wir zu Hause besser aufgehoben gewesen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag * 17.02 07
*Kutter*  MS Langeland
*Heimathafen*  Laboe
*Seegebiet* Kieler Bucht
*Wind* 6-7
*Temperatur* ca 4°C Morgens bedeckt Nachmittag sonnig
*Drift *heftig
*Angeltiefe* 10-15 Meter
*Jigfarben *Alles was das Sortiment hergab
*Pilker* Alles was das Sortiment hergab
*Montagen *Pilker Solo mit einem und 2 Jigs / GuFi /  Naturköder
*Wer* Chris und Andy und 23 andere Irre
*Fänge* wir 2 Dorsche 1 Platte insgesamt 15 Fische
*Sonstiges *War trotz wenig Fisch ein goiler Tag.Schließlich wussten wir vorher das es zügig um die Nase wird:vik:


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 17.2.2007
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: östl. Kieler Bucht
Wind: SO 6-7
Drift: entsprechend Windstärke
Angeltiefe: 10-15m
Köder: alles; div. Pilker, Gufis, Wattwurm
Wer: ca. 30 Leute
Fänge: auf dem ganzen Kutter ca. 6 maßige Dorsche :c

Kapitän Jasper mühte sich redlich, gute Fangplätze zu finden - es sollte einfach nicht sein.


----------



## Keule (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:  17.02 07
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 6-7
Temperatur: ca 4°C Morgens bedeckt Nachmittag sonnig
Drift: hammer hart
Angeltiefe: 10-14 Meter
Jigfarben: Alles was das Sortiment hergab
Pilker: Alles was das Sortiment hergab
Montagen: Pilker Solo mit einem und 2 Jigs / GuFi 
Wer: Keule, Keule´s Schweetie, Pitus 02 und ca. 35 andere Fänge wir: 0,00, also gar nichts, Insgesamt 2 maßige Fische auf dem ganzen Schiff, davon 1 gehakt!!
Sonstiges:Kutter legte um 7.40 Uhr im Hafen ab und fuhr um 15.20 schon wieder im Hafen ein :-( Driften von bis zu einer halben Stunde auf einer Stelle


----------



## blauleng (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 17.02.2007
Kutter : Peter II
Hafen: Travemünde
Wind: 6
Angeltiefe: gut 20 m
Pilker: Spitzkopf gelb/rot 90 gr
Anzahl: 19 Angler
Fänge: 11 Dorsche auf dem Kutter
Mein Fang: 2 Dorsche, der größere 2,5 kg
Wetter und Stimmung war gut, Wind war heftig, Drift gewaltig


----------



## Goedi6 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 16.2.2007
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: östl. Kieler Bucht
Wind: SO 5-6
Drift: mittel
iefe: 10-15m
Köder: Dorschbombe, Pilker+1 Jig
wer: Block 5 und 14 andere
Fänge: Christoph:1 ,Stefan:2,Burkhard:2,Kelly:3,ich:4
Sonstiges: Schwieriges angeln. Die Dorsche haben nur vereinzelt gebissen. Die Größen lagen zwischen 40 und 60cm




f


----------



## Goedi6 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 17.2.2007
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: östl. Kieler Bucht
Wind: SO 6-7
Tiefe:10-12mtr
Montage: Pilker+ 1 Jig, Wattwurmmontage
Wer: Block5 + ca. 25 andere
Fänge: Christoph:0,Stefan:0,Burkhard: 1 kl. Kliesche,Kelly:0,
ich:1 
Auf dem gesamten Schiff wurden 6 Dorsche gefangen.
Auf Grund des Windes konnten wir nur unter Land fahren.
Egbert hat alles versucht,aber was soll mann machen,
gibt halt solche Tage.


----------



## Goedi6 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 18.02.2007
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Erst naehe Leuchtturm dann weiter draussen
Wind: NW 2-3
Tiefe:10-12mtr, spaeter geschaetzte 20mtr
Montage: Pilker+ 1 Jig, Wattwurmmontage,Dorschbombe
Wer: Block5 + ca. 15 Andere
Fänge: Christoph:2Stefan:2 + 2 Klieschen, Burkhard:5,Kelly:2+
3 Klieschen.ich: 5 Dorsche.
Sonstiges: Das war der Tag der grossen Dorsche.Von den 16
Dorschen die wir gefangen haben waren 8 über 70 cm.Mein größter war 90 cm lang.Bemerkenswert war das sich selbst die grossen über 70 cm auf die Wattwurmmontage gestürzt haben.
Den 90er habe ich allerdings auf Dorschbombe gefangen.
Das warenwie jedesmal, wieder 3 herrliche Tage auf der Blauort.
Hier nochmal unser Dank an Egbert, Bernd, und Birte!!!


----------



## djoerni (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 19.02.07
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Schiff: MS Karoline 
Seegebiet: irgendwo westlich von Fehmarn
Fangtiefe: 8-12 Meter 
Köder: Pilker + 1 Jig
Farbe: Pilker grün rot, Jig Japanrot
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: Kumpel drei (50-70cm), ich 4 (50-70cm)
war sehr schwieriges angeln. hatten uns auf leichtes angeln im flachen eingestellt, was aber durch die strömung in harte arbeit ausartete. pilker und jig in der abdrift ab  100 gramm aufwärts, in der andrift  gingen 60 gramm gerade so am grund zu halten.  #q die fische standen sehr dicht am grund und mussten hart erarbeitet werden. trotzdem wieder ein sehr schöner tag auf einem top kudder!


----------



## c.bendrick (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 17/18.02.2007
Kutter: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burg
Seegebiet: Nördlich von Fehmarn ca.54°36'N 11°2'E
Wind: am 17. SO 5-6  ( habe mich so gefühlt):v
am 18. SW 3
Tiefe:20-35 m
Montage: Pilker+ 1 Jig, 
Wer: Verwandter und ich  + ca. 35 Andere
Fänge: am 17. das ganze Boot nur 3 kleine Dorsche
der Kapitän hat den Dorsch gesucht, aber war nichts zu machen.

am 18. ca. 30 Dorsche, der größte mit 18 Kg und der kleinste war mit ca. 50cm dabei ,aber min 25 große Dinger !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 da hat er gleich die fanggründe an der Tonne 5 angelaufen.

Leider habe ich nichts#c abgekommen, das Angeln hat keinen Spass gemacht, Schiff war zu voll, konnte nicht richtig werfen, und es gab sehr oft Schnurrsalat !|krach:

Eins werde ich nicht mehr machen am WE auf den Kutter !


----------



## dicki (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

13./14.02.07
Nachdem uns das Team der Ms Hai 4 hängengelassen hat( Die waren einfach nicht da!!! :r ) sind wir mit der *Ms Tanja* rausgefahren. - *GUTE WAHL!!!* -*Das wohl vom* *Zustand beste Schiff in Heiligenhafen!* Die Crew ist freundlich und hilfsbereit, aber auf dem Kutter herschen strenge Regeln (Alkohol, mangelnde Kontrolle über das Fanggerät) Und das ist gut so. ( klar darf man Bierchen trinken... - Aber vollsaufen an Bord gibt's nicht) *Spätestens nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder mit denen!*

Der Kollege hatte 7 maßige Dorsche in zwei tagen - ich leider, bis auf einen Kontakt; nichts.
War schwieriges Angeln mit faulen Dorschen. Die Fänge eher unterdurchschnittlich. Das lag nicht am Kaptain - der hat uns schon zum Fisch gefahren. Die Dorsche haben einfach schlecht gebissen...


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 20.02.07 ca 9:30-14:30 Uhr (5h)
Wind: 1-2 (Ententeich)
Strömung/Drift: 1.1,5 Kmh
Wetter: Überwiegend sonnig
Heimathafen: Trailer
Boot: Offenes GFK Boot 4,8m
Seegebiet: Hohenfelde um die Schießgebitsmarkierungstonne T2 
Fangtiefe: 6-8 Meter
Angelart: Geschleppt 3,0-5 kmh
Köder: Rapala Glass Shad Rap 5-7cm 
Farbe: Blau/Silber/Orange Rapala Farbcode GBSD
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 71 Dorsche zwischen 50-78cm 1 Meerforelle 51cm

Die Trackaufzeichnung der Tour hänge ich als Zip Datei an (GPX Format) inklusive aller Fangstellen als Wegpunkt mit Tiefe , Temperatur und Geschwindigkeitsangabe. 
Leider fehlen bei den letzten 1,5h die Zusatzangaben wie Geschwindikeit, Tiefe usw. da meine 54 Ah Batterie schwächelte und ich die Datenverbindung zwischen GPS und Echolot trennen mußte:r .


----------



## sadako (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 19.02. - 21.02.2007
Wind: 19.02. + 20.02.: wenn überhaupt 1, 21.02.: 5-6
Strömung/Drift: 19.02. + 20.02.: 0.5, 21.02.: 1.5
Wetter: 19.02.: neblig + bewölkt, 20.02.: sonnig, 21.02.:   
            bewölkt + regnerisch + windig
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Kutter: MS Forelle
Fangtiefe: 19.02.+20.02.: 25-30m, 21.02.: ca.15-20m
Köder:  Pilker (90-125g) + 1 Beifänger
Farbe: Gelb/Orange/Blau
Wer: Rafael, Joschitier alias Christian und ich
Fänge: 19.02.: Rafael: 5 Dorsche (zwischen 3,0 und 7,5 kg), 
                     Christian: 4 Dorsche (zwischen 2 und 5 kg),
                     Ich: 2 Dorsche (2,5 und 4 kg)
          20.02.: Rafael: 1 Dorsch (1,5 kg)
                     Christian: 8 Dorsche (zwischen 1 und 20 kg)
                     Ich: 2 Dorsche (4 und 17,5 kg)
          21.02.: Ich: 4 Dorsche (zwischen 1 und 3 kg)

Insgesamt 3 tolle Tage: Christian ist mit seinem 20kg-Dorsch Tagessieger geworden und ich habe den größten Dorsch (17.5kg), der bisher von einer weiblichen Person auf der Forelle gefangen wurde, ergattert. Die ersten beiden Tage waren klasse, das Wetter war optimal und es herrschte eine Stimmung an Bord, wie sie besser nicht sein könnte. Der letzte Tag war leider nur für mich erfolgreich, da es ca. 60% der Gäste aufgrund des Seegangs mehr schlecht als recht ging (unter den Seekranken befanden sich auch Christian und Rafael) - die Leute, die noch angeln konnten, hatten mehr Zeit damit zu tun, sich fest zu halten, als zu angeln. 
Summa summarum ein wirklich absolut gelungener Kurzurlaub, top Schiff, top Fänge, top Kapitän - danke Bernhard


----------



## strandlaeufer (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 03.03.07
Wind: 2-3
Strömung: 1 - 1,5 
Wetter: sonnig, tocken
Heimathafen: Laboe
Boot: Blauort
Fangtiefe: 12-20 m
Angelart: Pilken
Köder: 75g + 1 - 2 Jigs
Farbe:  orange, rot, schwarz
Wer: wir zu 8 + 25 weitere
Fänge: ich 8, sonst wir zwischen 6 - 15 Fische, Rest zwischen 2-8 Fischen, alles Dorsch, zwischen 50 - 90 cm.
Sonstiges: Schöner Angeltag, schöne Fische, wenig Untermaßige, Dorsche z.T. noch mit Laich, nette  Mannschaft, gute Stimmung

Boot zu empfehlen, Kapitän hat sich viel Mühe gegeben, hat viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## udo81 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 09.03.07
Wind: 3-4, Südwest
Strömung: teilweise stark
Wetter: bewölkt, tocken
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Boot: Einigkeit
Fangtiefe: 20 m
Angelart: Pilken
Köder: Pilker 85 - 125 gr + 1 Jigs
Farbe: ganze Kiste durch
Wer: wir zu 3 + 25 weitere
Fänge: 11 Nemos + 8 schöne Dorsche.

Schöne Fische, keine Mammis. Highlight an Bord: Fang d. Tages: Milchner mit 16,8 kg bei 1,28m


----------



## udo81 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 10.03.07
Wind: 3-4, Südwest
Strömung: ok
Wetter: sonnig, tocken
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Boot: Einigkeit
Fangtiefe: 20 m
Angelart: Pilken
Köder: Pilker 80 - 90 gr + 1 Jigs
Farbe: Gold und Firetiger
Wer: wir zu 3 + 35 weitere
Fänge: 18 gute Fische bis 90 cm und 2 Nemos

Schöne Fische, sehr wenig Laichfische. Super Durchschittsgrößen.


----------



## blauleng (11. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann: 10.03.2007
Wind:  4
Strömung: mäßig bis stark
Hafen: Travemünde
Schiff: Peter II
Fangtiefe : ca 20 m
Köder: Spitzkopfpilker ca. 90 gr
Farbe: gelb - rot
Angler: ca. 30
Fänge: pro Angler ca. 5 maßige Dorsche, 1 * 98 cm
Schönes Wetter, Fang ausreichend, Stimmung sehr gut


----------



## larry-bird (11. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 10.03.2007
Wind: 2-4
Stömung: 0,3-1
Wetter: überwiegend sonnig
Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Fangtiefe: ca. 20m
Köder: Pilker +-80g 0-2 Beifänger, Gufis
Farben: egal, ging alles
Wer: wir 10 und 40 andere 
Fänge: 3-5 maßige im Schnitt
Sonstiges: Super Wetter, tolle Stimmung, äußerst sympatische Crew #6 , leider noch einiges an Laichdorsch unterwegs.


----------



## marcus (12. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann: 10.03.2007
Wind: 3 auffrischend
Wetter: sonnig, strichweise dicker Nebel
Strömung: schwach - mittel
Hafen: Warnemünde
Schiff: MS Ückermünde
Fangtiefe : 16 - 20 m
Köder: Pilker + Heringspaternoster
Farbe: orange / grün
Angler: 16
Fänge: Insgesammt wenig Dorsch aber Hering ohne Ende; Tolle   Crew hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## Dorschgogo (12. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 09.03.2007 -11.03.2007
Wind: 3-4 auffrischend
Wetter: sonnig, 
Strömung: schwach - mittel
Hafen: Fehmarn
Schiff: MS Silverland
Fangtiefe : 10 - 20 m
Köder: Pilker Solo
Farbe: orange (kieler Blitz)80 gramm
Angler: Ich .Vater.Und Helmud
Fänge: Zusammen jeden tag so um die 15 Dorsche + Wittlinge von 40 cm -1m und 10 kg alles dabei .Wieder 2 tolle tage auf der Silverland!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 11.3.2007
Wind: morgens 4-5 aus südwest,nachmittags dann wohl ne 6
Wetter: sonnig,
Strömung: morgens mittel,nachmittags ganz ordentlich
Hafen: laboe
Schiff: MS Kehrheim 2
Fangtiefe : eher tiefer
Köder: Pilker Solo, pilk+1jig, wattwurm, dorschbombe
Farbe: pilker: rot,blauviolett,orangesilber in 60-125gramm, beifänger rot und schwarz,dorschbombe alle farben(80gramm) 
Angler: nachläufer+ich+ ca 25 andere
Fänge: hoch waren 10 und 7,dann kamen wir mit 5 und 5, schnitt dürfte 2-3 gewesen sein.fast jeder hatte seinen fisch,einige nichtfänger und viele mit 2-4 fischen.
größen: schnitt locker über 4-5 pfund, ich hatte:1x 12,5pfund + 3mal 4-6 pfund+ einen 50er. nachläufer hatte einen um 7-8pfund, 3mal um die 4-6 pfund,einen ca 50er.
ich schätze das ca. 5 fische an der 10pfundmarke gekratzt haben, der rest war fast ausnahmslos in der 4-6 pfund-kategorie. kann mich nicht erinnern eine tour mit solchen  einheitsgrößen gehabt zu haben. und vor allem die größe der fische war hervorragend!

es biss auf alles, aber oft mehr als einen meter über grund.kräftige züge mit der rute selbst in der abdrift,und dann biss es auch. 
nachmittags fast tote hose, aber das hört man auch von andern kuttern zur zeit.
beste beifängerfarbe: schwarz,japan
pilker: dunkel lief besser,aber ne richtige tendenz war nicht zu erkennen
wurm: kein biss in ca 8-10 abdriften
dorschbombe: auch nix, hätte man vielleicht aktiver 1-2 meter über grund führen sollen. hab die bombe aber nur in der abdrift ein paar mal beim rauchen mit leichten zupfern hinterherschleifen lassen.


----------



## SundRäuber (15. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann ::: 14.03.06

Wo ::  Hohwachter Bucht / Weissenhaus

Uhrzeit:::10.00 - 15.00

 Fänge ::  5 Dorsche  & 4 am Pilker hängende Heringe

gefangen alle Eisele Select  schwarz-Orange ohne Beifänger

2 zwar mäßige aber mickrige Dorsche released.....  3 entnommen....

58 , 59 , 63 cm...  zusammen 12 Pfund


----------



## Dorschkönigin (17. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.3.2007
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf 
Seegebiet: vor langeland
Wetter: sonne den ganzen tag auf see 
Wind: so gut wie nichts zum abend wurde es strümmisch
Wer: ich aleine und 28 andere
Pilker: solo in 50g bis 100g Kieler Blietz in orange silber
Fänge; 5 Dorsche zwischen 70cm bis 80cm 
  größter aufen schiff war 85cm und die höchste stüchzahl 6!

Sonstiges: War ein richtig geiler angel tag absolutestraum wetter für die jahreszeit! dann noch ein paar lustige leute kennen gelernt und ne menge spaß gehabt aufen Schiff! 
dann hat Bernhard noch erzählt das ein Berufsfischer einen Riesen Dorsch im netz hatte von sage und schreibe 
1,64 m und 37kg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und so einen Fisch in unserer Ostsee!


----------



## the Gamefisher (17. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.3.2007
Kutter: MS Langeland I
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: vor langeland
Wetter: Fast den ganzen Tag sonniges Wetter, kaum Wind, wenig Ströhmung
Zum Ende des Törns frischte der Wind auf

Wie auch in den vorrangegangenen Tagen gab es reichlich Fischanzeige auf dem Echolot zu bestaunen. Leider scheinen die Dorsche noch abzulaichen und damit die Nahrungsaufnahme zu verweigern. Gefangen wurden fast ausschließlich abgelaichte Fische.
Bestes Ergebnis von Einzelanglern immer so um die 5 Dorsche. 
Bedingt durch die Laichzeit ist leider selbst Dank der Größe der Fische nicht viel Fleisch an Ihnen.
Fazit: Evtl. in 2 Wochen sind wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen


----------



## Guido66 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

24.03.2007
M.S.Simone
Eckernförde
Wegen der Dünung war der Kapitän nicht sicher ob er überhaupt rausfahren sollte:v . Dann entschloss er sich bis nach Langeland hochzufahren .:vik: 
Wind 6-7
Wolkenlos , leicht diesig
Pilker sämtliche Farben und Gewichte . Klassisches Pilkvorfach.
Jigs Rot und Rot-Schwarz
Tiefe bis ca 20 m
Ca. 30 Angler 
Im Schnitt ca 3 Dorsche pro Angler . Meist über 50 cm.:q


----------



## Goedi6 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.03.07
Kutter/Heimathafen: MS Blauort/Laboe
Fanggebiet:Westlich von Fehmann
wetter: Sonnenschein 
Wind: 6-7 aus Ost.
Drift: mittel
Fangtiefe : 6-10 mtr(geschaetzt)
Wer: Die Hochseegruppe des ASV Sulingen mit 16 Leuten
       und 25 andere
Montage: Pilker + 1 Beifänger, Pilker o. Drilling + 2 Beifänger
Fänge: Ich 6 Dorsche, unsere gesamte Gruppe: 40 Dorsche
Sonstiges. Wir haben 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht um zu unseren Angelplatz zu gelangen.Die Wellen waren schon heftig, etwa 1/3 der Gäste ist Seekrank geworden.Das Angeln ging dann aber besser als befürchtet und es wurde für die schlechten Bedingungen recht gut gefangen.Die meisten Dorsche wurden
auf roten jig gefangen, es war aber auch ein Angler dabei der nur mit 2 kleinen blauweißen Gmmifischen als Beifänger geangelt hat und damit auch 5 schöne Dorsch zwischen 50-65 cm gefangen hat. Ein Anderer hat mit solo-Pilker 4 schöne dorsche gefangen.
Alles in allem war es eine schöne Ausfahrt.Die Hinfahrt war heftig und am Rande der Zumutbarkeit, aber das Angeln hat Spaß gemacht und die Rückfahrt war bei Rückenwind und schönsten Sonnenschein herrlich.


----------



## hd-treiber (26. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 25.03.2007
*Wind:* morgens wohl ne 4 um NNO, im Laufe des Tages weniger werdend
*Wetter:* sonnig,
*Drift:* hielt sich in Grenzen
*Hafen:* Travemünde
*Schiff:* MS Peter 2
*Fangtiefe :* eher relativ flach (war ja áuch immer Land in Sicht...)
*Köder:* Pilker und Gummi einmal die Kiste durch, alle Farben und Formen...
*Farbe:* s.o.
*Angler:* ichmit Kumpel und gut 20 andere Angler
*Fänge:* 2!! Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff! Einer davon schrie bei seiner Größe noch deutlich nach Mutti und wurde natürlich abgeschlagen#d 
*Sonstiges:* Einzig Positives zu diesem Tag: Bomben-Wetter! Ansonsten kein Kommentar#d


----------



## GoliaTH (26. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 25.03.2007
*Wind:* 4-5
*Wetter:* sonnig,
*Drift:* hammer
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Schiff:* MS Einigkeit
*Fangtiefe :* 10-20
*Köder:* Pilker >100gr, Jigs
*Farbe:* zuerst, Blausilber (hering) Dann alles mal
*Angler:* 4 Kochtopfangler + 1 Bruder
*Fänge:* ok, mehrere zwischen 3-4 kg
*Sonstiges:* Die Dorsche haben riesige Heringe ausgespuckt,
aufgrund der drift anstrengendes hochpumpen, War sehr lustig
Bericht bei uns auf der Seite


----------



## Dorschgogo (26. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann: 24.03.07*

*Wind:* 6-7 in Bö 8
*Wetter:* teils-sonnig,
*Drift:Stark*
*Hafen:* Fehmarn
*Schiff:* MS Silverland
*Fangtiefe :* 10-20
*Köder:* Pilker >100gr, -200gr
*Farbe:* Kieler Blitz Orange Silver
*Angler:* Ich.2 Kumpels und noch 30 andere
*Fänge:* Ging gar nix 40 Angler 7 Dorsche(ich 2)
*Sonstiges:* War zum Kotzen mir auch aber weiter angeln 2m seegang und kurz vor Langeland.Bin zu alt für den scheiß.Auf jeden fall fahre ich nicht mehr ab Wind 6 das weiß ich jetzt


----------



## Dorschgogo (26. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann: 25.03.07*

*Wind:* 3-4
*Wetter:* sonnig,
*Drift:Mittel*
*Hafen:* Fehmarn
*Schiff:* MS Silverland
*Fangtiefe :* 10-20
*Köder:* Pilker >100gr, 
*Farbe:* Kieler Blitz Orange Silver
*Angler:* Ich.2 Kumpels und noch 20 Andere
*Fänge:* War gut ich 7 Bis 60 cm ca 60 dorsche auf dem schiff
*Sonstiges:* Sind zwar wieder weit Raus mit der silverland ca 2.5 stunden hat sich aber gelohnt anders als den 24.03.07


----------



## christianr (29. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 28.03.07

Wind: 3-4 NO-O  
Wetter: sonnig,
Drift:wenig
Hafen: kühlungsborn
Schiff: 2 man Boot
Fangtiefe : 11-20
Köder: Pilker 50-100gr 
Farbe: Orange Silber
Angler: Ich u. 1 Kumpel 
Fänge: ich 4 Dorsche 1Heringe, Kumpel 5 Dorsche 3 Heringe (Dorsche 40 bis 65 cm)


----------



## Pilkfreak (31. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.03.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Ostpreussen 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / westl. Ostsee
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: wenig Wolken, fast nur Sonnenschein....einfach herrlich
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, silber/orange, braun/schwarz
Montage: Pilker solo und Dorschbombe mit Oktopuss
Wer: mein Vater und ich und 20 andere
Fänge: Ok....wir hatten 6 schöne (60cm aufwärts..bis 75) ansonsten...hoch waren 10....nur große Fische...keine Babys
Sonstiges: Die Dirft war sehr schwierig...man musste sich den Fisch erarbeiten! Nur noch wenig Fische mit Laich...und tolle Arbeit vom Smutje...Dankeschön nochmals! 
Ein toller Tag mit klasse Wetter, großen Fischen und toller Crew!!


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (31. März 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin, moin Leute hier kommt jetzt ein Fangbericht vom Dänischen Kutter, hoffe das stört Euch nicht so sehr!

Kann ich nur empfehlen, ist zwar nicht für jeden Geldbeutel diese Tour aber es lohnt sich mal eine 8 Std. Tour mitzumachen.
Diese kostet 450 DK- Kronen: ca. 62,-Euro

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.03.2007 / 8 Uhr- 16 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: MS Soela
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hvide Sande / Nordsee- weißes Riff
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: wolkenloser blauer traumhafter Himmel / 12°C
Drift: fast gar keine bis sehr wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: Zebco, World Champion II, Fireline "17er", 20-40 Meter tief
Jiggfarbe: gelbkopfjig mit Gummitwister Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: 300gr. Pilker rot/schwarz und Silber/blau
Montage: einfache Pilker/Jigmontage (zwei Jig`s übereinander)
Wer: Kabeljaukönig
Fänge: 22 schöne große Dorsche (insgesamt 28Kg!!)
Sonstiges: Fische waren so im Schnitt 60-80cm, größter Dorsch an Bord: 115cm

LG Kabeljaukönig


----------



## SuperMario (2. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

* Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.+31.03.2007
* Kutter / Boot*: MS Klar Kimming
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Warnemünde / Rostock
* Wind:* Freitag 2-3, Samstag 3-4 aus O - NO
* Himmel:* keinerlei Wolken, super Wetter bei ca. 12°C
* Drift:* Freitag wenig, Samstag etwas mehr
* Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10-25 m, Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3,00m sowie Yad Öresund 2,40 m
* Jiggfarbe:* keine
* Pilkerfarbe:* alles probiert, Kieler Blitz in rot-gelb war der Bringer
* Montage: *Pilker solo
* Wer:* 12 Vereinskollegen
* Fänge: *Freitag: im Schnitt 4 bis ca. 70 cm, ich hatte mit 8 die Meisten;
Samstag: auch im Schnitt ca. 3-4, aber deutlich größer, etlich über 80 & 90 cm, 2 über 1m, der Größere davon von mir mit 103 cm und 23 Pfund:z *
Sonstiges:* War eine Super-Tour, obwohl der Hering nicht so richtig da war (eigentlich wollten einige zusätzlich auf Heringe gehen). Leider hatten noch nicht alle Dorsche abgelaicht.
Ein ausführlicher Bericht folgt sicherlich noch. Hier ist er.


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.03.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / westl. Ostsee
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: wenig Wolken, fast nur Sonnenschein....einfach herrlich
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20m
Jiggfarbe: rot/rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, rot/silber/orange,Montage: 
Pilker solo und oPilker und 1 Beifänger
Wer: ich und 25 andere
Fänge: Ok....Hatte 5 schöne (50cm aufwärts..bis 65) + 3 Nemos
ansonsten...hoch waren 6-9Fische ....nur ordentliche Fische
Sonstiges: Vormittags bissen die Fische gut, nach dem Mittag musste man sich den Fisch erarbeiten! Nur noch wenig Fische mit Laich. Es gibt leider, leider immer noch zuviele "sitzen auf den Ast den man absägt" Fischmitnehmer (als Angler will ich sie nicht bezeichnen), wenn man sieht was für Größen (25cm) mitgenommen werden:r #q .


----------



## Fish&Chips (2. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.03.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / westl. Ostsee
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: wenig Wolken, fast nur Sonnenschein....einfach herrlich
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20m
Jiggfarbe: rot/rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, rot/silber/orange,Montage: 
Pilker solo und Pilker und 1 Beifänger
Wer: ich und 25 andere
Fänge: Ok....Hatte 6 schöne (50cm aufwärts..bis 65) + 3 Nemos
ansonsten...hoch waren 6-9Fische ....nur ordentliche Fische
Sonstiges: Vormittags bissen die Fische gut, nach dem Mittag musste man sich den Fisch erarbeiten! Nur noch wenig Fische mit Laich. Es gibt leider, leider immer noch zuviele "sitzen auf den Ast den man absägt" Fischmitnehmer (als Angler will ich sie nicht bezeichnen), wenn man sieht was für Größen (25cm) mitgenommen werden:r #q


----------



## norge_klaus (3. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.04.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Tietverdriew
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Rügen, denke mal rund um den Adlergrund
Wind: 3-4, aber heftige Restdünung
Himmel: nur Sonnenschein....genial
Drift: mittel, später abnehmend 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-25m
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: rot/grün, grün/gelb/schwarz mit Glitter (Blitz-Pilker) 
Pilker nur solo 
Wer: ich und 17 andere (davon 3 Totalausfälle wegen Dünung :v , ich bis 13 Uhr:v aber trotzdem geangelt)
Fänge: okay, ich 15 zwischen 40-55 cm + 1 Nemo zurück, hoch waren 17, insgesamt bei 14 angelnden Mitfahrern 160 Fische

Positiv: Nemos wurden konsequent zurückgesetzt !


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag 01.04.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS-Antje
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm / westl. Ostsee
Wind: 0 - 1
Himmel: nur Sonnenschein.... KLASSE !!!
Drift: sehr, sehr wenig....
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: rot / schwarz / gelb (Kombination)
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz... oder blau/silber (sonst lief nix...alles probiert)
Montage: Pilker & 1 Beifänger (90%) / Pilker & 2 Beifänger (10%)
(nur Pilker von 40 - 60 Gramm (...genau 50 Gramm lief am besten) / Fisch 11 x auf Pilker, 1 x auf Beifänger )
Wer: ich und ca. 18 andere
Fänge: Ich hatte 12 Dorsche bis 65cm / + ca. 5 Nemos (zurück) + ca. 6 Wittlinge... ansonsten Durchschnitt ca. 1-4 Fische.
Sonstiges: Bis ca. 11.00 Uhr bissen die Fische gut, danach musste man sich den Fisch vorsichtig (zupfen...!!! Nicht wie wild "rauf-und-runter-reißen"...!!! |uhoh: ) erarbeiten! Nur 2 Fische mit Rogen / Milchner.

MOTTO: SO FEIN WIE MÖGLICH / SO SCHWER WIE NÖTIG

PS: ...ein Angler fing mit einem "fluoreszierenden", ca. 6 cm langem rot/rosa Oktopus, direkt am Wirbel (oben / Kopfdrilling) des Pilker sehr gut... aber immer, immer wieder nur auf den ollen Oktopus.... habe nicht schlecht gestaunt.... habe sowas noch nie gesehen!!! |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.04.2007
Zeit: 12:30 - 16:30
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: NorbAIRt, mein Vater und ich
Wind: W 3-4
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: mittel (angenehm zu fischen)
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, rot-grün
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-lila-schwarz, blau-silber, neogelb-neonorange, gelb-grün
Montage: Pilk + Jig (1 od. 2)
Fänge: 6 Dorsche 45-65cm, 2  dicke Heringe (gerissen)
Sonstiges: Unsere erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr. Wir haben mehrere lange Driften gemacht. Fisch kam hoch, wenn das Echolot welche anzeigte. Später keine Anzeige mehr, und auch kein Fisch mehr. (Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich die Investition ins neue Echolot weiter so auszahlt in dieser Saison.)
Ansonsten ein netter erster Tag bei schönem Wetter, so kann´s weiter gehen!


----------



## tonnetto (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.04.2007
Zeit: 7.00-17.00
Boot: Ms Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckenförde
Wer: ich und andere 41
Wind: W 3-4
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: mittel (angenehm zu fischen)
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, 
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-lila-schwarz, blau-silber, neogelb-neonorange, gelb-grün
Montage: jiggen
Fänge: 10 Dorsche 45-80cm, 
Sonstiges: sehr viele anfänger, die nur die Fische gefüttert haben, insgesamt ich und andere 3 angler haben was gefangen, davon eine mit jigbombe 25 Dorsche, gewicht 75gr. ich hatte keine dabei, aber war trotzdem sehr zufrieden.
Die besatzung ist sehr Nett und Hilfreich. ah das angel gebiet war in aero Dänemark 


 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.04.2007
Zeit: 7.00-15.00
Boot: Ms Südwind
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burg / Fehmarn
Wer: ich, meine Frau und zwei weitere
Wind: stark
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: stark
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, gelb
Pilkerfarbe: querbeet
Montage: jiggen
Fänge: 8 Dorsche 40-70 ( 5 ich, 2 meine Frau ) 
Sonstiges: Kutter war voll. Dank starker See einige "Ausfälle".:v
Fänge waren nicht so doll. Hatte viele Untermaßige, die bei mir wieder über Bord gingen, was leider nicht bei allen Anglern so war.
Die Besatzung hat beim Gaffen zu wenig geholfen


----------



## Pesu83 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: der Ausfahrt: 9.4.07
Zeit: 7.30-15.30
Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnsund und Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Ich mit 7 kumpels und 20 andere Mitangler
Wind:6 Böen 7:v :v
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift::sstark bis zu stark
Fangtiefe:10-18m
Jigfarbe:Japanrot,schwarz,Octopus in blau
Pilkerfarbe::aalles was die Kiste her gab
Montage: Pilker mit einem oder zwei Jiggs
Fänge:ich 3, Kumpels zusammen 15
Sonstiges: die Besatzung wie immer klasse,man brauchte nicht nach dem Gaff rufen, weil es immer schon da war wenn man es brauchte.


----------



## shR!mp (9. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:4.4.07
Zeit:7.30-15.30
Kutter:MS Kehrwieder
Hafen:Warnemünde alter Strom
Angelgebiet: bis 8-10 Seemeilen vor Rostock
Wer: Ich mein Kumpel+5 andere Angler
Wind: anfangs Windstärke 1 -später zischen 2 und 3
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: Leicht
Angeltiefe: zwischen 13m und 19m
Jigsfarbe: Japanrot 
Pilkerfarbe:Grün/gelb/glitter zwischen 60g und 100g
Montage: Pilker und ein Jig
Fänge: Ich 7 mein Kumpel 3 und 1 zurück

Sonstiges: Der Kutter war angenem lehr wenn man bedenkt das da sonst 40 Mann raufpassen.....#6
Alle Dorsche bissen auf den Jig nur die Mitangler hatten einige Bisse auf den Pilker
Die Heringsschwärme sind schon da aber  die Heringe beißen eher mäßig.
Die Dorsche hatten teils Krabben teils Heringe in den Mägen
Laut  Kutterbesatzung sind die Fänge in letzter Zeit sehr durchwachsen.


----------



## Rebe (10. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 06.04.
Zeit: 07:30 Uhr - 15:30 Uhr
Kutter: MS Kehrwieder
Hafen: Warnemünde
Gebiet: ca. 5km vor der Küste Warnemündes
Wer: Wir 6 Kumpels und ca. 20 andere
Wind: NW 4-5 !!!:v 
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: leicht bis mittel, aber noch gute Kontrolle
Tiefe: 13-20m
Montage: Heringspaternoster und Pilker blau/silber
Fänge: Ich 15 Heringe, Kumpels zusammen 20 Heringe und 1 Dorsch 55cm, das ganze Boot ca. 8-10 Dorsche 45-65cm

Fazit: Schwache Fänge diesesmal zurück zu führen auf die starke See. 80% Total-Ausfälle :v :v 
ich habe noch nie so viele "Anfüttern" gesehen. Im großen und ganzen trotzdem ein schöner lustiger Tag


----------



## christianjoern (11. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 06.04 - 08.04.2007
Wind: 1ter Tag ca 5, 2ter Tag bis mittag ca 7-8 dannach Abruch der Angelfahrt, 3ter Tag 6 
Wetter: Bewölkt ,Regen
Strömung: morgens mittel,nachmittags ganz ordentlich
Hafen/Seegebiet: Sassnitz / Adlergrund und vor Bornholm
Schiff: MS Narwal
Fangtiefe : 15 - 25 
Köder: Pilker Solo, pilk+1jig
Farbe: pilker: rot,blauviolett,orangesilber in 60-125gramm, beifänger rot und schwarz, Schwarz/Gelb und nur Rot
Angler: 13 Mann
Fänge: etwa pro Tag jeder Angler 30 Fische zwischen 40 und 50cm und ca 5 Dorsche mit je 5-6kg


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.04
Kutter / Boot: Morue/eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Nordhorn/Ostsee bei Fehmarn Klausdorferstrand
Wind: Bft 4
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 1,5-2 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9m-17m
Jiggfarbe: Orange/schwarz u. Orange/schwarz glitter
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage: Jiggen
Wer: Ich
Fänge: in der Zeit von 13-17 UHR hatte ich 7 Dorsche alle ü 80 ca 15 Nemos schwimmen wieder
Sonstiges: Der neunte war noch voll Leich, und schwimmt wieder in der Ostsee 


Fazit: Super Einstand zum Osterwochenende. Alle Dorsche auf den Sandbänken gefangen. Und die ü 80er sind schon ne Harte Nummer beim Drillen.

            ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.04
Kutter / Boot: Morue/eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Nordhorn/Ostsee bei Fehmarn Klausdorferstrand
Wind: Bft 4
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 1,5-2 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9m-17m
Jiggfarbe: Orange/schwarz u. Orange/schwarz glitter
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage: Jiggen
Wer: Ich
Fänge: in der Zeit von 17-20 UHR hatte ich 5 Dorsche 3 ü 80  und 2 ü 70 
Sonstiges: War diesmal schwieriger, da der Wind etwas auffrischte.

Fazit: Die Wellen waren für mein Geschmack schon etwas zu hoch, so das ich ins flachere
Wasser fahren musste.

Und ich musste feststellen das ich entweder ein hinter dem Tor steher bin, oder das die Bootsfahrer mit Ihren Gummibooten und Gfk Booten mit 6 PS noch reichlich Schutzengel haben. 

Ich finde, das man mit einem GFK Boot der Länge um 4m und 6 Ps bei Bft 4-5 in Boen bis 6 nicht mehr 4-6 Km vor die Küste sollte.

Ich mit meinem 535 und 65 Ps schiebe da schon vorsicht und fahre nur 1.3 km vor die Küste.


            --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.04
Kutter / Boot: Morue/eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Nordhorn/Ostsee bei Fehmarn Klausdorferstrand
Wind: Bft 4-5
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: 1,5-2,5 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9m-17m
Jiggfarbe: Orange/schwarz u. Orange/schwarz glitter
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage: Jiggen
Wer: Ich
Fänge: in der Zeit von 10-15 UHR hatte ich 4 Dorsche 65-75cm 
Sonstiges: War schwierig zu angeln. Die Wellen wurden immer höher, und die Driften schneller. 

Fazit: Schöner Tag mit guten Dorschen, nur wurden es weniger.


            --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.04
Kutter / Boot: Morue/eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Nordhorn/Ostsee bei Fehmarn Klausdorferstrand
Wind: Bft 4-5 in Böen 6
Himmel: Wolken/Sonne
Drift: 1,5-2 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9m-11m
Jiggfarbe: Orange/schwarz u. Orange/schwarz glitter
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage: Jiggen
Wer: Ich
Fänge: in der Zeit von 15-18,30 UHR hatte ich 7 Dorsche 65-75 cm 
Sonstiges: 

Fazit: Dieses mal musste der Driftsack her. Hat aber super geklappt. Erste Drift gleich nach 20m Drift der erste Dorsch. Schöne Stunden mit guten Dorschen.


Entfazit: Super Osterwochenende mit guten Dorschen und Gutem Wetter. Und man muss bestimmte Dinge beachten um Fische zufangen. Habe am zweiten Tag mit 3 Anglern gesprochen die nur einen Hering hatten. Aber mit Plotter und Echolot klappt das super.


----------



## Charly_Brown (14. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.2007
Zeit: 09:30 - 12:30
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: NorbAIRt und ich
Wind: Ost 3-4
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: mittel (angenehm zu fischen)
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 8-20m/8-10m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, rot-grün
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-lila-schwarz, neogelb-neonorange, gelb-grün
Montage: Pilk + Jig (1 od. 2)
Fänge: 8 Dorsche 45-65cm
Sonstiges: Bei traumhaften Wetter ein traumhaftes Fischen. War viel los heute, jedoch lagen die meisten Boote verstreut, so dass man nicht sehen konnte, wie die Fänge bei den anderen war.


----------



## Farmer-Joh (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Jasmund
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: klar, sonnig
Drift: keine bis leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-25m
Jiggfarbe: rot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: blau, gelb-flouro, rot-glitter
Montage: jigg
Wer: ich & Kumpel(Neuling)
Fänge: ich ca. 10 Untermaßige und ein massigen der abriss
          Kumpel 1Massigen
Sonstiges: max. Fänge auf dem Kutter 15-20 Dorsche 40-50cm ich werde die MS Jasmund nicht mehr betreten, kam mir vor als der käptain nur GPS-Punkte anfährt aber keinen Fisch sucht! es wurde nur auf 2 Stellen gut gefangen, 1.Heck(klar) und links in Fahrtrichtung, auf der Rechten seite nur max. 5!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag             *: 14.04 2007
* Kutter*          : MS Langeland 1
* Heimathafen*  :Laboe
* Wetter* : Traumhaft- Sonne Pur #6#6#6
* Wind*            : 2-3
* Drift*             : 0,5-0,6 Kmh
* Fangtiefe*      : 15-20 m
* Köder*           : dunkle Farben Der Hammer war Gufi grün                             Glitter  und motoroil,,, Naturköder- Wattwurm
* Montagen*      : Pilker Solo & mit Beifänger 1 Jigg Und 2 Jigg,                        Gufi
* Wer*              : MFT Bande |supergri
* Fänge*            :10 Mann genau 80 Fische der beste war Dirk                        mit 17 der schlechteste leider nur 1 ( KutterPremiere) ich 7 #6
* Größen* : Zwischen 50 und 95 cm großteil aber zwischen 60 und 80 cm

auf der kompletten Langeland kamen mehr als 250 Fische an Deck der größte mit 107 cm

Zur der Ausfahrt kann ich nur sagen. Alles Passte die Leute das Schiff der Skipper Andreas und natürlich die Crew der Langeland. Man brauchte nicht einmal nach dem gaff rufen und wenn mann geschriehen hat kam hintereinem schon was willst du bin doch schon da #6 und das immer mitten Witz auf lager. So wünscht man sich die zusammenarbeit zwischen Angler und crew. Also wenn es hier ein punktesystem geben würde bekäme die MS langeland von uns der MFT Bande eine 1+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

also nochmal kurz .* Super Stimmung,Super Schiff,Super**Crew,Super Skipper, Super Ausfahrt.**:vik:**:vik::vik:

*Einen Gruß nach Laboe an die MS Langeland vom MFT

Greez
Andy


----------



## Angelopa (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 14.04 2007
Kutter : MS Blauort
Heimathafen :Laboe
Wetter : Vom Feinsten, Sonne und Wind
Wind : 2-3
Drift : 0,5-0,6 Kmh
Fangtiefe : 15-19 m
Köder : Pilker weiß/blau/silber, Jig schwarz mit gelben Kopf, Naturköder: Watt/Seeringelwurm, orange Perlen
Montagen : Pilker mit 1 Beifänger 
Fänge : 3 Mann 20 schöne Dorsche, ich hatte 10
Größen/Gewicht: bis 80 cm und 3,3kg

Diese Ausfahrt mit Eckbert hat mal wieder alles vorherige in den Schatten gestellt. Nach anfänglichen Fangproblemen hat es sich mal wieder gezeigt, was Erfahrung ausmacht. Gegen Mittag hatten wir den Dorsch gefunden. Ich habe wie immer mit meiner 2,5lbs Karpfenrute und Spinnrolle mit 12 Fireline gefischt. 60g Spitzkopf und einen 6g schwarzen Jig mit gelben Kopf. Beim Wendepunkt von der An.- zur Abdrift spürte ich einen kurzen Kontakt, also ein wenig Schnur gegeben, Fühlung aufnehmen, ein kurzes Zupfen aus dem Handgelenk und.............hängt. Doch dann kommt urplötzlich Leben in den Hänger, die Rute neigt sich, die Bremse surrt und ich stehe an der Reling und mache Druck. Dann wird ein großer heller Fleck im Wasser sichtbar. Eckbert steht bereits mit dem Gaff in Lauerstellung und staunt wie alle anderen nicht schlecht, was ich da hoch hole. Eine bildschöne Doublette, ein Dorsch von 3,3 und der andere von 2,8kg. So kann es ruhig weitergehen und tat es auch. Am Ende hatte ich 10 maßige und diverse untermaßige gefangen. Diese 10 Dorsche brachten mir sage und schreibe 5kg leckeren Filets.
Nach den eher bescheidenden Fängen über die Osterfeiertage war dies endlich mal wieder so ein Tag, mit dem man die anderen vergisst. 
Wir sind schon gespannt auf die nächste Tour mit der MS/Blauort und ihrem Kapitän Eckbert Jasper und seiner Supercrew.

Schöne Grüße an Andy!|wavey: 
Die Fänge der MS/Langeland konnte wir nicht toppen, das Schiff war durch kurzfristige Absagen nur zu knapp 60% ausgelastet.

angelpopa:vik:


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 15.04 2007
Kutter : MS Langeland1
Heimathafen :Laboe
Wetter : Vom Feinsten, Sonne und Wind
Wind : ca. 3 aus ost
Drift : fast gar nicht
Fangtiefe : 10-15 meter
Köder : pilker ohne drilling und jigmontage schwarz-rot und rot
Fänge : bei den anderen recht gut. schnitt ca. 8 fische pro angler. größen zwischen 40 und 90cm alles dabei! ich habe ganze zwei maßige überreden können mit nach hause zu kommen. gibt tage da kann man machen was man will, es läuft halt nicht. 

ansonsten ein super tag, sonne pur und nette crew!


----------



## schleppangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 10.4.07
Kutter:MB B-Engel
Heimathafen: mein Zuhause
Wind: W-NW 4-5
Wetter: Sonnig (inkl. Sonnenbrand vom feinsten)
Fanggebietirekt vor Großenbrode
Fangtiefe:10-13m
Angler: Meine Frau und ich
Fänge: 21 Dorsche bis 60cm,12 aber nur mitgenommen


Tag:14.4.07
Kutter: MB B-Engel
Wind :O-NO 3-4
Wetter: Sonnig
Fanggebiet:Sagasbank
Fangtiefe:10-14m
Angler: Rene ,Dominique und ich
Fänge:12 Dorsche bis 70cm,davon 9 mitgenommen 


MFG kay


----------



## Talis (16. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.07
Kutter: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Westlich von Fehmann
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, bronze 
Pilker nur solo 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: mein Vater und ich hatten zusammen ca. 25 Dorsche, 5 davon haben wir mitgenommen, die anderen holen wir uns in 2 Jahren:q


----------



## Anjolus (16. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.2007
Kutter / Boot: Tender
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Lauwersoog, NL, Nordsee
Wind: wenig
Himmel: blau
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 25 -30m
Montage: 400 g Blei unten, 2 - 3 Beifänger mit gelb-rotem Gummioktopus, nachher ohne, Wattwurm oder Heringsfetzen auf dem Haken
Fänge: 6 maßige Dosche, zwei zu klein; mein Nachbar hatte 10 Dorsche zwischen 45 - 70cm
Sonstiges: Wrackangeln, daher viele Abrisse. Ich hatte vier Abrisse, der mit den 10 Dorschen 13. Außerdem habe ich gemerkt, daß ich nicht besonders hochseetauglich bin, ich hätte fast :v  Hatte glücklicherweise Reisekaugummis mit...


----------



## der_Jig (16. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.04.07
Kutter: MS Langeland
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: westl. Ostsee
Wind: 3-4 NW
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: perfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe: 3 Driften mit einem blau-lila-jig
Pilkerfarbe: orange-silber spitzkopf 60gr
 Wer: 40 andere, zwei Freunde und ich
Fänge: sehr sehr schlecht... Wir hatten jeder 4 Stück und damit auch am Meisten auf dem Schiff...Fische wurden zwischen 9 und 10 gefangen... danach drifteten wir ca. 4 Std über die gleiche Stelle und es kamen vielleicht noch 10 Fische hoch! Das war absoluter Mist! Andi ist leider auch nicht gefahren!
Naja, das Wetter hat für Vieles entschädigt, aber die Motivation von der Crew war diesmal wirklich nichts!
Nächstes mal wirds auf jeden Fall ein anderer Kutter!!!

Davon mal abgesehen, nerven mich Leute, die die Spitze buchen und die Rute einfach nur anstellen, ungefähr ein Drittel der Zeit fischen und wirklich nur dämliche Sprüche klopfen!!!


----------



## larry-bird (16. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 14.04.2007
Kutter: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Seegebiet: vor Dänemark
Wind: 1-3
Wetter: wolkenlos
Drift: 0,3-0,8
Fangtiefe: 10-20m
Köder: Pilker gelb-rot/silber-blau; Beifänger rote Jigs; Gufi schwarz-silber
Wer: Wir 16 und 26 andere
Fänge: Ingesamt ca. 110 maßige Dorsche auf dem gesamten Kutter und nochmal mindestens soviele Untermaßige.
Sonstiges: Durchschnittsgrößen der Fische sehr gering; der Größte 73 cm. Wir waren von der Ausfahrt abgesehen vom Wetter nicht so begeistert.

Gruß Larry


----------



## WernerW (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Bin am 21.04.07 mit der Hai 4 gefahren ,war soweit ganz zufrieden mitdem Boot und demTeam,ausser mitdem dem kleinen Mitarbeiter.Habe einen Dorsch gefangen(es war aufdem Schiff der größte).Mein Sohn hat die meisten gefangen (7) sonst wurde nicht viel gefangen.Wetter war gut und sonst so auch alles das Schiff war sehr schnell.


----------



## Bonifaz (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 21.04.2007, 6-12 Uhr
Kutter: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: -
Seegebiet: Dahme
Wind: 3-4 bft drehend
Wetter: Wechsel Sonne+Wolken, Wassert. 9°
Drift: -
Fangtiefe: 4-13 m
Köder: Pilker rot/schwarz, Heringspaternoster, Heringsfetzen
Wer: Esox P, Hafjo und ich
Fänge: Insgesamt 50 Dorsche, davon ca. 25 mitgenommen, beste Fangtiefe 5-8m , größter 60cm, ca. 10- 50iger der Rest um 45 cm
Hornhechtangel: nix
Heringspaternoster: 1 Dorsch


----------



## leowar (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.07
Kutter: MS Sundewind
Heimathafen:Schaprode 
Seegebiet: westlich Rügen
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20- 25 m
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, Gelb
Pilker + Beifänger ( Schwarz Rot) 
Wer: ich und 11 andere
Fänge: 16 ( Davon 12 maßig ) Ich habe auch den größten geangelt ( stolze 74 cm) |bla: |bla: |bla: 


PS: Kaptitän war sehr bemüht und hat auch mitgeangelt.. (gute gefangen) Leider sah es bei vielen anderen nicht so gut aus (Die hatten einfach zuschwere Pilker)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.07
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meschendorf bei Rerik
Wind: 2-4 aus SO
Himmel: klar, sonnig
Drift: 1,5 km/h  oder geschleppt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m gepilkt, 4-7 Meter geschleppt
Jiggfarbe:--
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb-silber oder spöket blau-rosa-weiß mit schwarzen Punkten
Montage: Pilker oder Wobbler solo
Wer: mein Schwager und ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, 1 Mefo (63cm)
Sonstiges: Ich war mit meinem Schwager Torsten auf dem Wasser und nachdem im tiefen mit pilken nichts ging sind wir unter Land schleppen gefahren. Da kamen dann einige Dorsche und eine schöne Mefo. War ein toller Tag.


----------



## Easy East (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.07
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot - Cosima M.
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Steilküste von Rerik
Wind: 2-4 aus SO
Himmel: klar, sonnig
Drift: 1,5 km/h 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-15m 
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, orange-schwarz
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger; Heringsvorfach
Wer: Vadder und ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, 2(!) Heringe
Sonstiges: Wir waren das erste Mal mit unserem Boot unterwegs, Dorsche bissen sehr verhalten.
War ein herlicher Tag auf dem Wasser.
Sollte man für die Kleinbootfahrer nicht mal einen eigenen Fangbericht-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.2007
Kutter: MS Wiking
Heimathafen: Kappeln
Wind: 3 - 4 Bft aus südlichen Richtungen
Himmel: sonnig bis diesig
Drift: fast keine
Jigfarbe: rot, rotschwarz, Orange und Gummifisch (30 - 50g)
Pilkerfarbe: rot, rotschwarz, silber, rotgrün
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 14 Stück
Gewicht: nicht gewogen
Länge: 39cm bis 76 cm
Sonstiges: Sehr gute Fänge, bei 10m Wassertiefe und sehr vorsichtigen Bissen. Insgesamt 249 Fische bei 28 Teilnehmern, darunter 11 Jugendliche.


----------



## blauleng (24. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 21.04.2007
Kollege und ich
Kleinboot von Kühlungsborn West aus (Trollegrund)
Wind gut 4 aus Nordwest, heftiger Wellengang vormittags
Drift heftig
Pilker Sänger (Spitzkopf) gelb-rot 70 gr
Fische: jeder 7 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 cm, 10 Heringe


----------



## pelagus (29. April 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.4.2007
Kutter/ eigenes Boot/pelagus
Heimathafen Möltenort
Ausfahrt Kieler Förde vor der HDW Werft
Wetter : sonnig, mäßiger Wind aus nordost, Wassertemperatur 11 Grad, kaum Strömung
Jig rot/schwarz, Pilker blau/silber 70g
Fisch: 1 Dorsch 55 cm und viele Zuppfer, sind im Moment sehr vorsichtig!


----------



## Bonifaz (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.05.2007, 6-12 Uhr
Kutter: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: -
Seegebiet: Dahme
Wind: 1-2 bft SW
Wetter: wolkenlos, 19 °
Drift: langsam
Fangtiefe: 3-11 m
Köder: Pilker rot/schwarz + messing, Heringsfetzen, Wattwurm
Wer: Esox P,  und ich
Fänge: Insgesamt 40 Dorsche + 2 Hornies

Dorsche mehrere um 4 pfd und sogar auf Wattwurm am Buttgeschirr. Hornies weit draußen und nur vereinzelt.


----------



## Angelheinz (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 29.04 2007
Kutter : *MS Barentsee*
Heimathafen :Rostock
Wetter :  Sonne , Sonne ,Sonne
Wind : 4-5 aus NO lange hohe sich aufbauende Welle
Drift : ganz ordentlich
Fangtiefe : 6-25 meter
Köder : pilker solo  pilker mit jigmontage schwarz-rot  
           Pilkfarbe Rot -Gelb 80-100! Gramm 
           auf alle anderen Farben lief überhaupt nix !!         
Fänge : 13 Dorsche zu zweit von 40 cm - 82 cm war alles vertreten
Recht schweres angeln bei hoher Dünung 13 Angler an Bord davon 5 Totalausfälle :-(


----------



## CyberFisch (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 5.05 2007
eigenes boot
Heimathafen :weissenhäuser strand frei geslipt
Wetter : Sonne 
Wind : kaum
Drift : 10 meter die minute
Fangtiefe : 7-16m
Köder : pilker gelb-rot und rot schwarz mit silberstreifen
Fänge : 30 dorsche  zwischen 40-65cm
dorsche haben nur bis 10 meter gebissen
waren krautdorsche schön dick und fast dunkel rot gefärbt


----------



## Talis (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.5.2007
Kutter: MS Langeland
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Irgendwo vor Dänemark
Wind: nicht vorhanden
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: gleich Null
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, bronze 
Pilker: nur solo 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: mein Vater 2 und ich 3 zum mitnehmen. Etliche zurückgesetzt.
Sonstiges: Es war die erste meiner sehr vielen Ausfahrten, wo soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sehr auf das Mindestmaß geachtet wurde.:vik: 
Ansonsten hat Andy (ehemals Sirus) mir sein neues Boot gezeigt - hier ein Paar Daten: Länge: 18,38m, Breite: 5,09m, Teifgang: 2,60m, zugelassen für 12 Personen und läuft dann auf den Namen "Sirius II". Einen genauen Termin konnte mir Andy nicht nennen, aber auf alle Fälle noch in diesem Jahr. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Inkl. Frühstück und Mittag kostet die Tagesfahrt voraussichtlich EUR 52.


----------



## Fischael (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.04.2007
Kutter: MS Silverland
Heimathafen: Fehmarn-Burgstaaken
Seegebiet: Höhe Puttgarten - Staberhuk
Wind: 3-4 NW
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: mittel - ideal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15 m
Jiggfarbe: rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot/gelb, braun 
Pilker: Pilker + 1 Jig 
Wer: ich und ca. 40 Mitstreiter
Fänge: 9 maßige Dorsche, einer von 72 cm |supergri + 1 Wittling 

Besonderheit: Trotz der teilw. negativen Aussagen hier im Board, tolle Ausfahrt, prima Angelnachbarn - Gruß nach
Heikendorf #h !!!
Einige Nichtfänger an Bord! Kein Wunder bei mäßiger Drift
150 g Pilker#c 
Sonstiges: Den Wittling von ca. 45 cm hab ich meinem
netten Nachbarn geschenkt. Danke fürs Gaffen der Fische.


----------



## Bubu63 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 06.05.07
*Kutter*: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Seegebiet: Langeland in Sicht
Wetter: sonnig, 22 Grad
Wind: höchstens 2 bft, Ententeich !
Drift: nix - 0,5
Fangtiefe: 18m - 22m
Köder: Pilker 30 - 60 gr.rot-gelb/schwarz-rot
Fänge: 4 gute Dorsche + 1 Wittling, Rest schwimmt wieder. Vereinscharter vom FV Datteln, 42 Angler haben insgesamt nur 49 Dorsche gefangen, tolles Wetter, aber kaum Drift. Fische haben deswegen nur ganz "spitz" gebissen. Es waren 3 - 4 Fische über 70cm dabei, Größter 80cm, 4,46 kg. Man konnte allerdings nicht wirklich ferststellen auf was die Dorsche an diesem Tag bissen. Es ging irgendwie alles ( oder auch nix ! ), vom Gulp über Beifänge in allen Farben, leichte Pilker, schwere Pilker, schwarz, rot, blau, silber..., alles eben !
War aber `ne schöne Ausfahrt. MS Forelle nachwievor zu empfehlen, Grüße an Käpt`n und Crew.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## oli (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 04. - 06.05.2007, 6-15 Uhr
Kutter: Möwe
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Seegebiet: Arkona
Wind: schwach bis mittel
Wetter: wolkenlos
Drift: keine bis mittel
Fangtiefe: 12-28 m
Köder: Pilker grün 50 -115g Beifänger egal
Wer: 4 Freunde und ich
Fänge: Insgesamt ca 400 Dorsche bis Fischkistenlänge


Gruß
Oli


----------



## the Gamefisher (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 08.05.2007
Kutter: MS LangelandI
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: zwischen 6 und 7-8 aus Südwest
Wetter: bewölkt mit Sonne und 2 kleineren Regenfällen
Drift: sehr schnell
Fangtiefe: ca. 5 bis max. 8m
Köder: Pilker egal, hauptsache ab 100Gr. da sonst keine Führung möglich wahr
Beifänger: Japanrot mit gelben Kopf
Wer: ca. 25 Angler plus meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: Ich 5 Dorsche, davon 4 maßige bis ca. 60 cm
sonst zwischen Nichtfänger bis ca 6 Fische

Besonderheiten: Durch den heftigen Wind angeln nur unter Extremschutz von Land möglich !!
Daher auch das ungewohnte Gewicht des Pilkers. Zum Grund kam man auch mit 50 Gramm, allerdings keine Möglichkeit auf Köderführung durch die starke Drift / Wind


----------



## kiepenangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 08.05.2007
Kutter: MS HaiIV
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: östlich von Fehmarn
Wind: zwischen 6 und 7-8 aus Südwest
Wetter: sonnig und bewölkt
Fangtiefe: ka, geschätzt um 10 Meter
Pilker: 120-150g ohne haken
Jigfarbe: der meiste Fisch ging bei mir auf Japanrot
Fänge: hatte 5 Fische bis 50cm und lag damit im Durchschnitt

Besonderheiten: für die Verhältnisse finde ich den Fang in ordnung. Wellen und Wind waren aufgrund des Landschutzes nicht zu doll und die Drift war auch nicht zu stark. Nur auf der Rückfahrt hat es etwas geschaukelt . Besatzung und Schiff wie immer top.


----------



## Icke (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,Moin alle zusammen!


War am Sonntag 06.05 bei ultrageilem Wetter vor Hohen-Wieschendorf und Boltenhagen mit Kumpel Dirk auf der Ostsee.
Beginn der Tour um 06 uhr und Ende 16 uhr. Mit 9 Horni´s 2 kleinen Dorschen einem Hering und zwei Wittlingen war die Ausbeute zwar sehr mager aber abwechslungsreich. Zum Glück muss man sich vom angeln nicht ernähren , sonder macht das aus Spass an der Freud. Falls das jetzt irgendeiner liest der sich im Revier einwenig auskennt kann der mir mal ne´n Tip geben wie und wo man gut vom Boot aus Plattfisch angeln kann . Habe  Platte bis jetzt nur in der Brandung gefangen. Würde mich auch über einen Anruf freuen unter 0172-3043249.


Petri und Gruss   ICKE


----------



## Chips (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort: Hohwachter Bucht
Hafen: Lippe
Boot: eigenes Boot
Datum: 05. und 06.05.2007 

War am Wochende auf der Ostsee zum Angeln, das Wetter war Super-viel Sonne und wenig Drift-|supergri.

Sehr gut Dorsch gefangen, fast nur auf Twister(Japanrot 15-30g), die Dorsche hatten auch fast alle Krebse im Wanst..|uhoh: Größen ab 50cm bis zu 65cm mitgenommen, ca. 50-60Stück#6

Die Fische standen weitläufig verteilt in Tiefen zwischen 8 und 10m. Eine dankbare Tiefen auch zum Freihandschleppen mit Wobblern (Rapala Deep Tail Dancer, Farbe SF).

Beim Blinkern auf Hornhecht hatte ich eine Mefo als Nachläufer und die Hornis haben auch nicht richtig zugefasst:c, aber beim nächsten mal.....

Chips#h


----------



## pelagus (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.05.2007
Kutter/ eigenes Boot/pelagus
Heimathafen Möltenort
Ausfahrt Kieler Förde vor der HDW Werft
Wetter : sonnig, Wind aus nordost, Wassertemperatur 13 Grad, gut Strömung
Jig rot/schwarz, Pilker blau/silber 70g
Fang: 8 schöne Dorsche um die 60-70 cm!
Nächste Woche ist Urlaub angesagt, trotz des Wetters hoffen wir auf guten Fang.

LG pelagus


----------



## Möwe01 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Boardies,
wir,Uli und Klaus sind zurück|wavey: aus Strande/Kieler Förde. 
Mo-Do/4Tage, das Wetter kennt ihr ja.Echt besch.......!
Womit:Eigenes Boot
Hafen:Strande
Sch.......Wetter, teis sehr Windig/Sturm und Regen
mussten leider Hafentage einlegen, oder Kurztrips
Fanggebiet:Kleverberg-Ost,Stoller Grundrinne,Flachgebiete um
Lt.Bülk, 6-8m Tiefe
Köder:Sämtl.Köder und Farben durch, am besten ging Pilker um
50-70 Gr. in dunklen Tönen
Fänge:Mo:25 Dorsche, davon6 Nemos
Di:nicht der Rede wert, nur unter Land(Starkwind)#c Mi:Landgang(Sturm),dann ab 17Uhr 14 Dorsch,2Hornies
ein paar Heringe
Do:Ein besch....Wetter,keine Ausfahrt möglich:v 
Fänge hatten wir bis auf wenige Ausnahmen eigentlich nur in 
Tiefen zw.5 u.8m.
Fazit:Strande ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt für Kleinboote,sehr gute Slipanlage mit Liegeplatz,netter Hafenmeister und die Unterkunft passte auch.#6 Leider hatten wir ein nicht so tolles Wetter erwischt, aber wir testen das hier sicherlich noch einmal an.
Tschau
Klaus u.Uli


----------



## h1719 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.05.2007
Kutter "Klar Kimming"
Heimathafen Rostock
Fangplatz: noerdlich Kuehlungsborn
Wassertiefe. 18-20 m
Wind: sued 2
Himmel: bewoelkt
Drift: anfaenglich 0,2kn. spaeter bis 0,7 kn.
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, 75 g.ohne Beifaenger
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 28 Dorsche, davon 3 wegen Untermaß wieder zurueckgesetzt. Gesamtfang von 12 Personen bei dieser Tagesfahrt waren 208 Dorsche ohne Untermaßige.Auf dem Kutter waren 12 Angler, davon 3 Frauen. Es wurde mit 10 Leiangeln geangelt, nur 2 Sportfreunde hatten eigene Ausruestung. Das bedeutet, dass es sich meistens um Hobbyangler ohne große Erfahrungen handelte.
Groesse: von 39-76 cm, nicht gewogen.
War eine sehr schoene Ausfahrt, danke an Kapitaen Helmut u. seinen Bootsmann Wolfgang fuer die gute Unterstuetzung u.Betreuung. Kommen bald wieder.


----------



## Fish&Chips (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 13.05.2007
Kutter: MS HaiIV
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne vor Fehmarn
Wind: von 4 abnehmend auf <3 SW bzw. SO Winde
Wetter: sonnig und kaum bewölkt, fast Ententeich
Fangtiefe:  geschätzt um 10 Meter
Pilker: 75g orange/rot/silber
Jigfarbe: wenn überhaupt japanrot und braun.
Fänge: hatte 5 Fische bis 50cm 13 weitere Nemos = 18Stk

Besonderheiten: Viel Platz auf dem Schiff (Muttertag sei dank). Hatte kurzweile, da ständig ein Fisch dran war. Leider die meisten in der Teenagerklasse (Verhältnis 3:1), sodas die meisten Fische zu klein waren. Leider immer noch zu viele "alles an Fisch mitnehmer" (ich will nicht Angler sagen, die Kennen das Mindestmaß)  und alles was größer als 30cm war, für über 38cm deklarierten #c;+#c;+) #q.

Günther war diesmal nicht am Steuer. Seine Vertretung (Eckerhard?) hat uns aber gut an den Fisch gebracht; somit Besatzung und Schiff wie immer top.#6


----------



## Keule1988 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

datum : 16.5
Kutter : karoline
Hafen : Heiligenhafen
seegebiet : fehmarn
wind : zuerst 2 später zunemend 4
Wetter : regen sonne wolken 
Fangtiefe : 9-15m
Pilker : 55g orange kupfer 75g orange rot silber
Jigfarbe : rot
Fänge : hatte 11 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 67 cm . 
Der beste auf dem Kutter hatte soviel ich weis  12 . Größter Dorsch war gute 75 cm . Am besten hat es bei mir bis Mittag gebissen dann kamen bei mir nur noch 3 . Bei den anderen war es ehr das gegenteil bis mittags einen oder 2 und ab mittag ging es bei denen los. es kamen einige doubletten raus und nicht von schlechter größe !!!


----------



## dorschjäger007 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.04 - 15.05..2007
Boot: Merry Fisher 585
Heimathafen: Flensburger Förde/DK
Seegebiet: Flensburger Aussenförde
 Wind: am besten westliche Winde (kleine Welle, weniger Drift)
Wetter: egal, aber ab 5 Beaufort ist Schluss
Fangtiefe: 10 - 25 Meter
Pilker: 90g, immer rot!
Beifänger: selbstgebaut
Fänge: bis heute ca. 20 kg reines Dorschfilet, Größen von 50 - 70 cm

Ich fahre eigentlich fast immer nur in den Abendstunden zum Dorschangeln heraus und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Natürlich sind GPS und Echolot auch mit im Spiel.

Nebenbei: Ich suche immer noch eine gute Plattfischstelle in der Aussenförde....

Gruß

Dorschjäger


----------



## Usch (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 14.05.2007
Kutter: MS Langeland Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Kieler Förde nahe Land
Wind: von 4 zunehmend auf 5-6 SW 
Wetter: bewölkt
Fangtiefe: geschätzt um 8-15 Meter
Pilker: Keiner , Naturködermontage mit Wattis
Fänge: 7 maßige Fische, 3 Wittlinge, 3 Klieschen und 1 Dorsch

Besonderheiten: Sehr wenig Fisch da. Insgesamt bei ca. 20 Anglern vielleicht 30 maßige Fische
Zum ersten mal auf der Langeland gewesen. Sehr freundliches Personal. Driften für meinen Geschmack teils etwas zu lang, was aber aufgrund der Umstände tolerabel war.


----------



## Usch (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 15.05.2007
Kutter: MS FORELLE 
Heimathafen: hEIKENDORF
Seegebiet: Kieler Förde und östlich bis zum Schießgebiet
Wind: Morgens ca. 3-4, gegen Mittag abflauend ca. 2, Nachmittags wieder zunehmend bis 4 überwiegend Nordwest
Wetter: sonnig
Fangtiefe: geschätzt um 12-18 Meter
Pilker: Keiner , Naturködermontage mit Wattis
Fänge: 9 maßige Fische, 1 Wittling, 1 Kliesche und 7 Dorsche (40-60cm)

Besonderheiten: Wieder sehr wenig Fisch. Dazu schwierige Bedingungen, da gegen Mittag kaum noch Drift. Kunstköder noch schlechter, hier waren 4 maßige Fische hoch. 
Kapitän sehr bemüht, viel verlegt. Nachher einige Wracks angelaufen damit überhaupt noch paar Fische hochkommen.


----------



## Fischbox (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann? 18.05.2007- 1930 - 2145
Wo? Mit dem Kajak vor Sehlendorf in 7-10 Meter Wassertiefe
Wetter? Gaaanz leichte Brise aus SW bei klarem Himmel und sehr angenehmen 15-20°C 
Köder. Erst mit Pilker und Wobbler, was aber rein gar nix einbrachte. Gebissen haben die Fische dann auf einen getigerten orang-rot-gelb-schwarzen Doppelschwanztwister
Fisch(e): Jede Menge lütte Dorsche bis 40cm, wobei die größten am glitschigsten waren.

.....war ein herrlicher Abend:l


----------



## Bubu63 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 14.05.
Kutter: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Seegebiet: Staberhuk und Ostküste Fehmarn
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: 4 - 5 bft
Drift: schwach bis mittel
Fangtiefe: 10 - 18m
Köder: Pilker rot/gold, 40 - 80gr.
Fänge: 18 maßige, 15 davon mitgenommen, reichlich Nemos

Besonderheiten: Morgens in 3 Driften hatte ich schon 11 maßige Dorsche, danach gings dann an die Ostküste Richtung Marienleuchte mit guten Einzelfischen. Perfekter Angeltag !


----------



## Bubu63 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 15.05.
Kutter: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Seegebiet: Sagasbank
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: 5bft, abnehmend 3 - 4bft
Drift: schwach - mittel
Fangtiefe: 8 - 12m
Köder: Pilker rot/gold, pink (!), 40 - 80gr.
Fänge: 8 maßige, davon 7 Stück ( 4x 60+ ) mitgenommen

Besonderheiten: Nicht soviele Fische wie am Vortag, aber richtig
gute Dorsche ! Fänge bis 5 kg. Das ganze wurde aber dadurch getrübt, dass die Besatzung  nur sehr unwillig zum Gaffen bereit war. Man mußte lange warten bis jemand kam. Mir selber wurde ein 80er beim Gaffen vom Käpt`n selber vom Haken geschlagen obwohl der Fisch lange ausgedrillt quer vor ihm lag. Nicht sehr professionell ! Dorsche von 60cm wurden als Kilofische abgetan
und gar nicht erst gegafft. Wir haben das dann bei den nächsten größeren Fischen selber erledigt. Ein typisches Beispiel dafür wie man es als Crew nicht machen solllte !


----------



## Bubu63 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 16.05.
Kutter: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Seegebiet: Staberhuk und Ostküste bis Marienleuchte
Wetter: morgens Regen, danach aufklarend und heiter
Wind: 2 - 4bft
Drift: schwach - mittel
Fangtiefe: 10 - 18m
Köder: Pilker rot/gold und wieder pink, 40 - 80gr.
Fänge: 15 maßige Dorsche

Besonderheiten: Gute Fänge auf dem ganzen Schiff. Bei ca. 25 Leuten schätze ich es auf 200 - 250 Dorsche.
Fazit: 3 Tage Kutterangeln auf Fehmarn mit einem überraschenden Ergebnis. Knapp 40 Fische in teilweise guten Größen. Wenn der fahle Beigeschmack vom schlechten Gaffen
der Crew nicht wäre, könnte man diese 3 Tage als absolut gelungen bezeichen.


----------



## Zanderstipper (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.5.07
Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: morgens 2, nachmittags null
Himmel: heiter
Drift: morgens schon sehr langsam, nachmittags dann gar nix mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-13 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: silber-blau
Montage: meiste Zeit Pilker + 1 Jig
Wer: Wir zu dritt, insgesamt ca. 15 aufm Kutter
Fänge: Sebastian 1, Philip 7, ich 3 maßige. Insgesamt recht mager, Schnitt war ca. 2 und hoch müsste 7 gewesen sein, was ich gesehen hab.
Größen: Alles dabei. Ich hab 7 zurückgesetzt, Philip bloß 1. Mein größter hatte gut 70 cm
Sonstiges: 
Schöne Ausfahrt, gutes Wetter (bist auf den fehlenden Wind...) und beim nächsten mal fang ich auch wieder mehr! 
Sind als letzter Kutter rausgefahren und als erster wieder rein und konnten dann weder die Langeland noch die Blauort am Horizont sehen, das war enttäuschend! Insbesondere, weil zum Schluss auch gerade wieder n bisschen gefangen wurde.
 7.30 bis 16 sollte nicht unbedingt zu 7.50 bis 15.40 werden! 
Ansonsten schönes Schiff und nette Crew!


----------



## Franky D (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.05.2007
Kutter/Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: zwischen 5-7
Himmel: Heiter
Drift: mittel
Fanggebiet: unter  Fehmarnsundbrücke durch  östl. Fehmarn
Fangtiefe: ca. 6-12m
Jigfarben: -
Pilker: 75-100g Limonengrün
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: ich und Vaddern und ca.40 weitere aufem Kutter
Fänge: ich 5maßige, 3kleine die schwimmen wieder Vaddern 4masige, 2 zu kleine. 5waren hoch gab manche die hatten nichts so pro Angler im schnitt 3 Dorsche.
Größe: so zwischen 40cm-60cm
Sonstige: wieder mal eine super Ausfahrt die fänge waren zwar nicht die besten aber es hatt wieder alles gepasst und die Besatzung war wie immer sehr nett und Thomas hat sie richtig mühe gegeben um Fisch zu Finden.


----------



## Franky D (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.2007
Kutter/Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Sonne pur den ganzen Tag
Drift: wenig bis mittel
Fanggebiet: Westl. Fehmarn und Fahrrinne
Fangtiefe: ca.12-20m
Jigfarben: -
Pilker:85-125g irgentwie alle farben wenn dan haben sie auf alles gebissen ich selbst habe mit eiunem 85g Rotorangenen gefischt.
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: Ich und Vaddern und 45 andere
Fänge: Ich 12, Vaddern 8,   8waren gut im schnitt wurden so 3-5 Dorsche gefangen.
Größe: kaum kleine alles so zwischen 55-80cm
Sönstiges: Es war ein richtig geiler Angeltag super Wetter die Fänge waren gut es wurden nur Große gefangen egal wo auf dem Schiff ich konnte innerhalb von 10min 4Dorsche mit je 7pfd rausholen! also alles in allem ein super Angeltag


----------



## digital-kris (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.05.2007
Kutter/Boot: MS Doberan
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Wind: zwischen 1-3
Himmel: Sonnig, aber auf See diesig
Drift: mittel
Fanggebiet: Kadettrinne
Fangtiefe: 14-22 m
Jigfarben: rot 
Pilker: 55-75 g orange-silber
Montage: Pilker solo zu 80 %
Wer: ich, weitere fünf Angler auf Kutter (netterweise trotzdem gefahren ... das ist da wohl nicht Standard)
Fänge: ich 11 maßige Dorsch (war hoch auf Boot), 3 kleine zurück, Rest hatten alle im Schnitt fünf Dorsche
Größe: meine zwischen 40cm-85cm (drei Ü80)
Sonstige: Ich wollte ja nie wieder Rote Flotte, aber die Santa Maria hatte Vollcharter, also in den sauren Apfel gebissen - und belohnt worden mit einem tollen Angeltag nebst eigensinnigen Skip, der ewig gefahren ist, aber dann einen schönen Spot gefunden hat...


----------



## haukep (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.05.2007
Kutter/Boot: MS Mille
Heimathafen: Hirtshals
Wind: 6-7
Himmel: Wolken und keine Sonne
Drift: super stark
Fanggebiet: ca. 10 km vor Hirtshals auf 30 Meter Tiefe
Fangtiefe: alles um 30 Meter
Jigfarben: -
Pilker: 140 Gramm Kieler Blitz
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: Ich
Fänge: Ca. 20 Dorsche, 1 Seelachs von 87 Zentimeter, 1 schöner Pollack und 1 Knurrhahn
Größe: Dorsche alle um die 65, der Pollack ein wenig kleiner, der Knurrhahn um die 25-30.
Sönstiges: Ich hatte nur mein Ostseegerät mit, weil ich eigentlich dachte, es würde ins Flache gehen. Naja, es ging dann gleich auf 30 Meter und es war schon hart den Grund überhaupt zu erreichen. Ich habe es aber irgendwie mir "langer Leine" doch geschafft und auf dem Kutter mit meinem Nachbarn zusammen am besten gefangen. Für das Gebiet da oben waren die Fänge dennoch mehr als mager, ich hatte auch schon deutlich mehr...*


----------



## Waagemann (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.05.2007
Kutter/Boot:MS Eltra
Heimathafen:Wismar
Wind:1???*
Himmel: bewölkt,diesig
Drift: wenig
Fanggebiet: ?
Fangtiefe: ca.17 m
Jigfarben: rot 
Pilker:85-100g orange/silber
Montageilkvorfach mit einen Beifänger
Wer:ich
Fänge:ich 4 maßige Dorsche ,1 Kleinen zurück
Größe:40cm-65cm
Sonstige: es war überhaupt kein Wind vorhanden!Erst wo eine leichte Brise aufging und ein wenig die Sonnenstrahlen herausguckten fing man besser!

*schreibt man dann windstärke 0 wenn fast kein Wind vorhanden war???


----------



## grobro (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 25.05.
Kutter: MS Tanja 
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne bei 12 bis 20m
Wetter: morgens sonnig bei 20 Grad, danach wolkig und bisschen Regen
Wind: 2 - 3bft
Drift: schwach - mittel
Köder: Pilker und Beifänger und auch mal 2 Beifänger solo mit Pilker ohne Haken versucht.
Fänge: 0 Dorsche
Besonderheiten: Sehr schlechte Fänge auf dem ganzen Schiff! Mit 22 Mann wurden ca. 30 Dorsche gefangen, wobei wenn ich die 5 Wittlinge und die Dorsche zwischen 32 und 38cm davon abziehe, naja rechnet selbst. Auch die anderen Kutter hatten kaum bessere Ergebnisse. Also die 28 Euro lege ich das nächste Mal lieber in der Fischhalle an! 

Hochseeangeln von Heiligenhafen. Ohne mich in Zukunft!


----------



## HAVSEI (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 26.05.2007
*Kutter:* MS "Kejah"
*Heimathafen:* Barhöft/ Stralsund
*Seegebiet:* Kadettrinne inkl. Wracks
*Wetter:* zu Beginn neblig, dann zunehmend aufgeklart, dann wieder wolkig
*Wind:* 0-2 Bft
*Drift:* schwach - mittel
*Köder:* Pilker in 60 - 100g (solo) bzw. mit MINI-Beifänger bei 20-30m Wassertiefe.
*Fänge:* ca. 120 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Kutter bei 10 Mann
*sonstiges:*  Ich hatte 15 Dorsche, davon waren nur 3 Stück bei 50 cm. Der Rest war > 60cm. Mein Größter hatte 85 cm und wog ca. 10Pfd. Alles in Allem war es ne geile Tour mit Jan. Zwar ist die Anreise in die Kadettrinne mit 2,5h ein riesen Ritt, aber wir wurden ja mit dicken Dorschen belohnt.#6
Nächsten Sonntag geht´s weiter, aber diesmal von Sassnitz. Mal sehen ob man das noch Toppen kann....ich glaube nicht, dann müssen wir schon zum Adlergrund.
Bis dahin.


----------



## Charly_Brown (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.07
Kutter / Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf / Außenförde
Wind:NO 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt, später Regen und leichtes Gewitter
Drift: mittel-stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m / 7-8m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, rot-schwarz, rot-grün
Pilkerfarbe: "Deutschland-Pilk", orange-silber, geöb-schwarz
Montage: 1-2 Jiggs + Pilker
Wer: Norbairt und ich
Fänge: 25 Dorsche: 45-65cm (überwiegend große)
Sonstiges: Ein wahnsinns Tag! Nach 2 Stunden fischen mit zwei Fischen und null Anzeige auf dem Lot suchten wir schon ziemlich verzweifelt umher. Zum Schluss legten wir uns dann nochmal an eine Kante und ließen und driften. Da sich nichts tat schielte ich immer mit einem Auge gelangweilt auf das Echolot. Auf einmal war das Lot voll mit Fisch und eine Sekunde später krachte es in der Rute bei uns beiden. Wir holten ca. 15-20 min mehrere Doubletten hoch. Dann war Ruhe, und der Fisch nicht mehr zu finden. Am abend lagen über 7 Kilo reines Filet vor uns. Ich kann nur sagen, das Abendbrot war lecker, und die nächsten Tage gibts noch mehr |bla:


----------



## Charly_Brown (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.05.07
Zeit: 11:30 - 15:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf / Außenförde
Wind:W-SW 3
Himmel: sonnig, aber diesig
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m / 10-12m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, rot-schwarz, rot-grün, chartreuse
Pilkerfarbe: "Deutschland-Pilk", orange-silber, gelb-schwarz, rot-schwarz
Montage: 1-2 Jiggs + Pilker
Wer: Norbairt, Papa und ich
Fänge: 20 Dorsche: 45-65cm 
Sonstiges: Wie am Vortag verlief das Angeln anfangs eher schleppend, aber jeder hatte mal seinen Fisch. Zu späterer Zeit drifteten wie schon am Vortag in einen Schwarm. Bei voller Anzeige bogen sich im Sekundentakt nacheinander die Ruten. Gleichzeitig pumpten wir den Fisch hoch! Zum Vorschein kamen zwei Doubletten und eine TRILPETTE! Danach wurde es auch gleich wieder ruhiger. Aber einige Fische kamen noch hoch. Heute konnten sich mal die fischessenden Bekannten freuen, die einem immer die Ohren volljaulen und um Fisch betteln. Aber ein paar Filets für die Bratpfanne blieben zu Hause...


----------



## tobiiger (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* am 26.05.2007

*Wo:* Fehmarn ab Burgstaaken,dann alles mal probiert   von Untiefentonne bis um die Brücke herum.

*Wer:*Nello,Hinnerk,Schümi,Thomas und ich

*Boot:* Quicksilver mit 115 PS,leider nur gemietet...

*Wind und Wetter:* Anfangs leicht windig,3 Bft W,dann Flaute auf 0,dann gegen nachmittag auffrischend auf 4 Bft W-NW.Morgens diesig,später regen,gegen abend sogar dann etwas Sonne.

*Fänge:*Für mich 7 Dorsche und 9 Platten,die anderen hatten etwas weniger Dorsch aber genausoviel Platte.

*Köder:* Erst mit Wattwurm versucht,ging ganz gut auf Platte,bis gegen mittag der Wind einschlief,danach war es eher tot.Dann auf Pilker versucht und eigentlich auf alle farben gefangen aber nur vereinzelnt mal ein Fisch.Später gegen abend dann wieder auf Wattis vor Anker und noch ein paar Dorsche bekommen.

*Fazit:* War ne saubere Pfingsttour,geiles Boot,hat richtig Laune gemacht mit dem Ding verschiedene Stellen anzufahren.Zwar hat der regen etwas gestört,ging aber später zum Glück besser.Es ging auf Naturköder heute besser als auf Pilk/Jig,hatten 8 gepilkte dafür aber 13 auf Wattis.


----------



## tobiiger (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Fast vergessen,hab ja Bilder gemacht....


----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.05.07
Zeit: 16:30 - 19:30 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf / Außenförde
Wind: anfangs W 2-3, später Flaute
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-20m / 14-16m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: "Deutschland-Pilk", orange-silber, gelb-schwarz, rot-schwarz
Montage: 2 Jiggs + Pilker
Wer: Norbairt und ich
Fänge: 25 Dorsche: 45-65cm 
Sonstiges: Heute haben wir auf Grund der sehr geringen Drift viel nach Fisch gesucht. Bei jeder Anzeige haben wir aufgestoppt und den Pilker abgelassen. Kam nach kurzer Zeit kein Biss gings weiter. Allerdings scheine die Dorsche zur Zeit richtig in Fresslaune zu sein! Die Taktik ging bei 8 von 10 Stopps auf! Zum Schluss schlief der Wind ein, und wir konnten wie schon am Sonntag einen großen Schwarm finden, und darüber parken. Um das ganze im Rahmen zu halten haben wir dir Jiggs rausgenommen und nur noch auf Pilker gefischt. Es war so irre! Schon beim Ablassen konnte man die Angriffe auf den Pilker spüren!
Naja, man sollte solche Fangmengen aber auch nicht überbewerten, denn die Saure-Gurken-Zeit kommt bestimmt bald wieder, denn so viel Glück wie auf den letzten drei Ausfahrten kann man nicht immer haben.


----------



## the Gamefisher (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.05.07
Zeit: 07:30 - 16:15 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland I
Heimathafen Laboe
Wind: ca. 3-4 um Ost
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 15 m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Rot / Silber / Gelb und Nachmittags verstärkt Rot / Silber / Schwarz
Montage: 1 Jiggs + Pilker
Wer: Meine Wenigkeit + ca. noch 20 weitere Angler
Fänge: Nur 2 maßige für mich :-((
5 Nemos wieder zurückgesetzt + 5-6 Aussteiger

Sonstiges: Bester Angler ca. 15 maßige Dorsche
Schnitt waren ca. 4-5 Fische


----------



## Dorschflüsterer (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:  *am 31.05.2007

​* Kutter / Boot: *MS Südwind
*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Burgstaaken / östlich Fehmarnsundbrücke*

Wind: *2-3 bft*

Himmel: *sonnig*

Drift: *schwach bis mittel*

Angel / Fangtiefe:* 15 - 22 Meter
*
Jiggfarbe: *rot-schwarz*

Pilkerfarbe: *blau-silber und gelb-orange*

Montage: *Pilker und 1 Beifänger*

Wer: *Horst, Dieter, Roberto, ich und ca. 15 weitere Angler*

Fänge: *Horst 7 Dorsche, Dieter 9 Dorsche, Roberto 6 Dorsche, ich 9 Dorsche. Alle zwischen 45 - 65 cm. Auf dem Kutter wurden durchschnittlich 7-9 maßige Dorsche pro Angler gefangen. Es wurden aber auch viele kleine zurückgeworfen.*

Sonstiges: *Es war ein guter Angeltag. Das Wetter hat perfekt mitgespielt. Die Crew auf der Südwind hätte freundlicher sein können. Bei größeren Fängen klappte das Gaffen so gut wie gar nicht. D. h. nur in wenigen Fällen ist der Kapitän (!) aus dem  Steuerhaus  gekommen und hat geholfen. Von der eigentlichen Crew hat man den ganzen Tag niemanden an der Gaff gesehen.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:*                      02.06.07*
Kutter / Boot:                       *MS Monika*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:        *Heiligenhafen 
*Seegebiet:                           *Tonne 5*
Wind:                                  *Ost 3 bis 4* 
Himmel:                               *Bewölkt Nieselregen*
Drift:                                  *0,5 Später mehr*
Angel / Fangtiefe:                 *13-25 Meter*
Jiggfarbe:                          *Rotschwarz und Gelbschwarz*
Pilkerfarbe:                        *Blitzpilker rot/Gold*
Montage:                          *Pilkvorfach mit 1 jig später 2 Jigs ohne Pilker

* Fänge:                              3 *Dorsche*
Sonstiges:* Dorsche waren alle voll gefressen mit Krebsen die sich Häuten.
Von 40 Anglern wurden 15 Dorsche insgesammt gefangen.
War am 29.05 und 30.05 auch auf der Monika wurde bedeutent mehr gefangen.
*


----------



## Easy East (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.06.07*
Kutter / Boot: *Cosima M.*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Burgtiefe *
Seegebiet: *vor Meeschendorf*
Wind: *Ost 3 bis 4* 
Himmel: *Bewölkt Nieselregen*
Drift: *1,5-4 *
Angel / Fangtiefe: *8-10 Meter*
Jiggfarbe: *Rotschwarz und Japanrot*
Pilkerfarbe: *rot-schwarz*
Montage: *Pilkvorfach mit 1 Jig, Pilker,*
*Wattwurm am einhakensystem*
Fänge: *Herr Nils 1, ich 4* *Dorsche & 6 Hornhechte*
Sonstiges:* Waren mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs, Sauwetter!*
*Dem Herrn Nils ging es nicht so gut, er hat 4 Mal die Fische gefüttert. 1 Dorsch auf Pilker, 4 auf Wattwurm. Alle Dorsche zwischen 8.30 Uhr und 9.30 Uhr gefangen. Maße: 42-53 cm. Waren abends noch im Sund unterwegs, doch die Drift war zu stark und es war viel Kraut unterwegs. Wellengang war für unser kleines Boot am Abend fast zu viel.*

Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.06.07*
Kutter / Boot: *Cosima M.*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Burgtiefe *
Seegebiet: *vor Meeschendorf*
Wind: *Nordost 4* 
Himmel: *Heiter-Wolkig*
Drift: *geankert da zu viel. *
Angel / Fangtiefe: *5,20 Meter*
Jiggfarbe: *Rotschwarz und Japanrot*
Pilkerfarbe: *rot-schwarz*
Montage: *Pilkvorfach mit 1 Jig, Pilker,*
*Wattwurm am Einhakensystem, Markrelenfetzen am Spirolino, Vorfachlänge ca. 1,5 m*
Fänge: *zusammen 31** Hornhechte*
Sonstiges: *Wind und Wellen waren weiter draußen für unser kleines Boot einfach zu viel. Die Hornhechte bissen wie verrückt und auf dem Echolot waren immer wieder Fische in Grundnähe zu sehen, die aber weder auf Wattwurm noch auf Pilker bissen, keine Ahnung was da rumschwamm?*
*Herrn Nils ging es heute besser und hat ordentlich gefangen. Ein schönes Wochenende, der Campingplatz Südstrand Meeschendorf ist sehr zu empfehlen.*


----------



## Franz_das_Nashorn (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.06.2006
Zeit: 06.45-16:00
Boot: "MS Rügenland"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wer: insgesamt 18 Angelfreunde
Wind: 1-2, Die Ostsee als Badewanne, 
kaum Wellengang
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: sehr gering
Angel / Fangtiefe: Versuche eher in größeren Tiefen
Jiggfarbe: verschiedene
Pilkerfarbe: verschiedene
Montage: alles versucht
Fänge: 18 Angler 30 Dorsche

Ein etwas freundlicherer Umgang mit den Anglern wäre wirklich eine Bereicherung für die Rügenland. Eine Antwort auf ein Guten Morgen und Auf Wiedersehen sollten schon möglich sein.
Davon abgesehen war der Käpten sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden, aber es sollte nicht sein.


----------



## der_dude (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.06.07
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Monika
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet*: Heiligenhafen 
*Seegebiet:* Tonne 5
*Wind:* Ost 3 bis 4 
*Himmel:* Bewölkt Nieselregen
*Drift:* erst fast keine, gegen nachmittag besser 
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10-30 Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Blitzpilker rot/Gold, Eisele King select schwarz/rot
*Montage:* Pilkvorfach mit 1 Jig und Pilker, später Solopilker

*Fänge:* 0 (Null!) Dorsche, Wir waren zu fünft und keiner hat etwas gefangen #c

*Sonstiges:* Ein rabenschwarzer Angeltag: Unangenehmes Wetter, bewölkt, 13 Grad, Nieselregen. Dazu absolut keinen Fisch, Kein Biß, rein garnichts. Das Boot war vollbesetzt (ca.40-45 Mann) und es wurden über den ganzen Tag insgesamt nur 5 maßige Dosche und 1 Hornhecht gefangen. 
Der Besatzung kann man aber absolut keinen Vorwurf machen. Der Kapitän hat mind. 7-8 Angelstellen angefahren, aber leider nirgendwo Erfolg.
War einen Tag später nochmal mit der Monika raus, da war es etwas besser.


----------



## der_dude (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.06.07
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Monika
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet*: Heiligenhafen 
*Seegebiet:* westlich Fehmarn
*Wind:* Nord-Ost 4 
*Himmel:* sonnig, leicht bewölkt
*Drift:* mässig 
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 8-15 Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Eisele King select schwarz/rot
*Montage:* Pilkvorfach mit 1 Jig und Pilker, später Solopilker

*Fänge:* 2 schöne Dorsche, Wir waren zu fünft und hatten am Ende insgesamt 7 verwertbare Dorsche zwischen 2 und 3,5kg

*Sonstiges:* Ein angenehmer Angeltag bei schönem Wetter.
Die Crew der Monika ist sehr sympathisch und hilfsbereit. Man muss nicht mal nach dem Gaff rufen, da der Matrose und der Käpitan so aufmerksam sind, dass sie schon bei der ersten Rutenkrümmung gelaufen kommen! Vielen Dank dafür.
Leider wurde wie am Tag zuvor schon nicht besonders viel gefangen. Bei vollbesetztem Boot (ca. 40 Angler), waren es insgesamt vielleicht 30 maßige Dorsche, also nicht mal einer pro Angler!


----------



## bastelberg (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Wochenfahrt v. 29.5-3.6.07
Kutter / Boot: MS SEHO
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/ Langeland 
Wind: Nordost-Südost ständig drehend
Himmel:mal Sonne mal bedeckt
Drift:1,3 -2 Kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 20 m
Jiggfarbe:rot und schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe:alles
Montageilker/Beifänger
Wer:22 Mann von der BSG Gillette
Fänge:460 Dorsche,86 Wittlinge, 66 Platte,6 Hornis
Sonstiges:Kapitän Mirko und sein Vadder waren mal wieder ne Wucht. Der Rest der Crew, Martin und Bubi sind auch O.K.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.06.07
Kutter / Boot: MS LANGELAND
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Langeland
Wind: 0-1 BFT
Himmel: morgens neblig, später Sonne Satt
Drift: so gut wie nicht vorhanden, aber starke Unter-Strömungen
Angeltiefe: 10-20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/schwarz-rot 
Pilkerfarbe: 75gr. schwarz mit blauem glitzer statt Drilling mit 
Gamakatsu Jig-Hooks mit Wattwurm bezogen
Montage: erst mit GuFi, später gejiggt mit 2Beifängern

Wer: MFT-Teilcrew Liz,Dirk,ich + ca.25 andere

Fänge: ca. 200 Leos,viele Witling
Anfangs kam viel Kleinfisch(Wittels+Dorsch) um 20cm hoch,
später gings plötzlich Schlag auf Schlag Dirk,Liz und ich 
haben immer abwechselnd gedrillt,leider auch viele Aussteiger 

Sonstiges: An dieser Stelle mal ein großes Lob #6 für die Crew der 
MS Langeland, die sich selten 2mal bitten ließ und oft 
auch ohne Anfrage mit dem Gaff bereit stand.

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/594/angelnlangeland003rx4.th.jpg http://img374.*ih.us/img374/2411/angelnlangeland004fb3.th.jpg


----------



## troutmaster69 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*tag der ausfahrt:* 09.06.07
*kutter / boot:* *MS FORELLE*
*heimathafen*: heikendorf
*seegebiet:* bei langeland
*wetter: *ost 2-3, sonne, sonne, sonne
*drift:* mässig 
*angel / fangtiefe:* 14-25 meter
*jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*pilkerfarbe:* speedy´s 65-90g schwarz/rot, schwarz
*montage:* pilker mit 1 Jig, solo pilker

*fänge:* 4 schöne dorsche bis 7 pf. wir waren zu dritt dorschjäger1887, manuel und ich hatten am ende insgesamt 16 verwertbare dorsche. ich habe alles was unter 50 cm war (6 fische) auf baldiges wiedersehen in die freiheit entlassen.

*sonstiges:* der dorsch ist immernoch sehr verstreut 



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## HAVSEI (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallöchen

*Tag:* 10.06.2007
*Kutter:* MS "Potsdam"
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Seegebiet: *Adlergrund
*Wetter:* fantastisch
*Wind:* 0-1 Bft (fast nix)
*Drift:* etwas zu wenig
*Köder:* Pilker in 60 - 80g (solo) bzw. mit MINI-Beifänger bei 30-35m Wassertiefe.
*Fänge:* ca. 120 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Kutter bei 20 Mann

*sonstiges: *Ich bin das 1. mal mit der "MS Potsdam" gefahren und es war ein super Tag beim Adlergrund.#6 Die Durchschittsgröße war zwar nur so um die 60cm, aber 2 Gute von 10 + 13 Pfd. sind trotzdem rausgekommen#6....nur leider nicht bei mir. Ich hatte mit meinen 19 Dorschen (3 schwimmen wieder) bei nur 3h Angelzeit (6h Fahrzeit Hin + Rück) trotzdem ausreichend zu tun, da die Bedingungen mit fast 0 Drift doch nicht so prall waren. Andere Kollegen hatten es da nicht so gut, denn der Schitt waren ca. 5 pro Angler (bei mehr Drift wäre es wesentlich besser gelaufen).
Ansonsten ist der Kutter echt zu empfehlen. Tolle Crew, gutes Essen, super Stimmung, blitzsauberes WC -> einfach SUPER!!!....und es gab sogar Filetierservice an Bord.#6#6#6


Dieser Kutter steigt in meine erste Wahl auf, wenn´s auf Dorsch von Sassnitz geht. Sehr zu empfehlen.:m


----------



## Alte Schule (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 12.06.07
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Gebiet: Dänemark
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: 4-5 W
Drift: genau richtig, um vernünftig zu angeln
Köder: Pilker 60-75 gr, Twister als Beifänger, alles rötlich oder orange
Fang: Ich hatte 19 Dorsche insgesamt, davon ein paar zu klein, der größte lag bei 10 Pfund.

Sonstiges: Die "Einigkeit" war der einzige Kutter, der bis kurz vor Dänemark gefahren ist. Dementsprechend haben wir auch am besten gefangen. Auch der Fisch des Tages war bei uns an Bord mit 13 Pfund (ich bin knapp vorbeigeschrammt). Ansonsten ist der Kutter zu empfehlen! Gute Stimmung an Bord und der Kapitän gibt sich echt Mühe, was man nicht von allen in Heiligenhafen sagen kann.


----------



## Hamwe (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag der ausfahrt: 16.06.07
kutter / boot: MS Antje D
heimathafen: Maasholm
seegebiet: vor Aero
wetter: west 3, regen, regen, regen
drift: mässig 
angel / fangtiefe: 12-20 meter
jiggfarbe: japanrot
pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb-silber
montage: Pilker mit 1 Jig,

fänge: 20 schöne dorsche bis 7 pf. und einen Wittling von 43 cm. Wir waren mit unserem Angelverein dort. Hatten ca. 220 Dorsche und ca. 40 Wittlinge bei 19 Anglern. Kaum Nemos und viele um die 4-5 Pfund. Hat super Spaß gemacht nur der Dauerregen war sehr störend.


----------



## Easy East (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 20.06.07
Zeit: 6-8 Uhr
Kutter: Kleinboot Cosima M.
Hafen: Mommark
Gebiet: kl. Belt vor Als
Tiefe: 12-20m
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: 3-4 S-O
Fänge: 2 Dorsche á 40cm

Viele Nemos unterwegs, der nächste Tag brachte auch keinen Erfolg. Die Dorsche stehen wohl zur zeit tief. Laut Tipp vom Wurmdealer so bei 40m. Zu weit draußen für meinen 5 PS Kahn! Morgen geht es auf Platte! Nemos als Möwenfutter wieder zurückzusetzten tut mir in der Seele weh.


----------



## udo81 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag*: 07.+ 08.06.07
*Kutter*: Hai IV
*Hafen*: Heiligenhafen
*Gebiet*: Über Fahrrinne, Dänemark in Sicht
*Wetter*: Sonne
*Wind*: um 3
*Drift*: Teilweise sehr stark
*Gerät*: Pilker (bis 100gr wg. Drift) + Beifänger. Nichts auf Gufi.
*Farben*: vor allem gelb, rot, schwarz
*Fänge*: An beiden Tagen sehr viele Nemos auf dem ganzen Schiff. Am Ende hatte ich insgesamt 6 Dorsche zum mitnehmen.


----------



## Easy East (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 23.06.07
Zeit: 4-8 Uhr
Kutter: Kleinboot Cosima M.
Hafen: Mommark
Gebiet: kl. Belt vor Als
Tiefe: 12-20m
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: Ententeich
Fänge: 16 Dorsche 40-62cm

Geht doch! Eigentlich wollte ich auf Platte richtung Kaegnaes fahren und dachte, ich probier es unterwegs nochmal kurz an meiner alten Stelle und siehe da, es gab viel zu tun. Bis 7 Uhr folgte Biss auf Biss, danach nix mehr.
Die Dorsche waren voll mit Krebsen, mein schwarz-roter Pilker also erste Wahl! 3 Dorsche hatten noch eine Krebs im Maul!!


----------



## buschmann88 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag der ausfahrt: 23.06.07
kutter / boot: MS Antje D
heimathafen: Maasholm
seegebiet: vor Aero
wetter: bis 13.00 Sonne, dann 1 std dauerregen, sonne
drift: mässig 
angel / fangtiefe: 12-20 meter
jiggfarbe: japanrot
pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb-silber
montage: Pilker mit 1 Jig,Solo

fänge: 13 schöne dorsche bis 9 pf. und 8 gute Wittling 
ca. 10 Dorsche und 10 kleine Wittlinge wieder dem element wieder zurückgegebn.
Fänge nur wenn Sonne da war, bei der 1 std dauerregen lief gar nichts.


----------



## FalkenFisch (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.06.07
Kutter / Boot: 5PS gemietet
Heimathafen: Burgtiefe/Fehmarn
Seegebiet: vor Staberhuk
Wetter: von ca. 09:00 bis 15.00 viel Sonne inkl. einem kräftigen Schauer, dann um 15:00 Uhr w/aufziehenden Gewitter abgebrochen
Drift: kaum 
Angel / Fangtiefe: zunächst 12-14 Meter, später um 18 Meter
GuFisch: Rot/Weiss
Pilkerfarbe: diverse
Montage: Pilker oder GuFisch solo oder mit Beifänger

Fänge: zu zweit knapp 30 Dorsche, davon 18 zwischen 42 cm und 63cm in die Fischkiste, der Rest schwimmt wieder. Daneben noch bestimmt 8 Fische verloren. Hätten wir nicht w/Gewitter abgebrochen, wäre noch einiges drin gewesen. Hatten gerade schön über einem Schwarm Stellung bezogen . . .


----------



## Easy East (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 25.06.07
Zeit: 3.30-7 Uhr
Kutter: Kleinboot Cosima M.
Hafen: Mommark
Gebiet: kl. Belt vor Als
Tiefe: 12-20m
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: 2
Drift: 1-2 km/h
Fänge: 11 Dorsche 38-53cm

Wieder ein schöner Angelmorgen, diverse Nemos schwimmen wieder.
Als Beifang noch ein paar Wittlinge.
Leider scheint das Wetter schlechter zu werden, vor Allem soll der Wind zunehmen, mal schauen, ob ich noch einmal rausfahre.
Tipp ist der Hafen von Mommark, der ist zur zeit verwaist, da der Pächter mit der Kohle nach Thailand abgehauen sein soll. Dadurch ist auch der Campingplatz verwaist und es gibt niemanden, der die Hafen- oder Slipgebühr kassiert.
Dafür gibt es natürlich keinen Strom und die Sanitären Anlagen sind auch verschlossen, Wasser ist jedoch noch angestellt.
Ich habe hier nun 2 Wochen for free gelegen, besser gehts nicht!:vik:


----------



## Loup de mer (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Freitag, 22.06.07
Kutter / Boot: MY Eidum / Wismar
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meckl. Bucht
Wind: WNW 4, später 3 
Himmel: Sonnenbrand auf der Platte
Drift: sehr genehm
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m
Jiggfarbe: nur bis ca. 11.00 ging es sehr gut mit roten bzw. schwarz/roten
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz orange/silber 80g
Montage: bis 11.00 mit Beifänger, danach Solopilker
Wer: 14 Angelkollegen und ich
Fänge: 180 maßige Dorsche (ich 12), relativ wenig kleine - meist 50+
Sonstiges: der Kieler Blitz orange/silber in Weidenblattform (weiß nich ob der so heißt) war der absolute Topköder. Fing bei allen, die ihn dabei hatten über 20 (bis 24) Dorsche. 
Hatte selbst den identischen Blitz, aber nur in der klassischen Fischform, das war ein Unterschied wie Tag u. Nacht.
Ein Kollege hat den o.g. Blitz nach 3 Std. (bis dahin ohne Fisch) montiert und dann noch 23 Dorsche gefangen. Unglaublich!

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Easy East (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 26.06.07
Zeit: 20-23 Uhr
Kutter: Kleinboot Cosima M.
Hafen: Mommark
Gebiet: kl. Belt vor Als
Tiefe: 12-20m
Wetter: bewölkt, Regen
Wind: 3-4
Drift: 2 km/h
Fänge: 8 Dorsche 39-49cm

Musste wegen des stärker werdenden Windes leider abbrechen, dabei ging es gegen 22.30 Uhr erst richtig los.


----------



## Moeresild (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.06.2007
Kutter/Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Links vom Leuchtturm 
Tiefe: 10 - 20 m
Wind: 0 - 1
Himmel: aufgelockert
Drift: sehr schwach bis null
Jiggfarbe: rot-schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-rot-orange
Montage: 2 Jiggs + Pilker mit Einzelhaken
Fänge: 6 Leute auf dem Kutter ! Hoch waren 6 Fische
Sonstiges: Ab 11.00 Uhr auf dem ganzen Schiff null zupfer.

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.06.2007
Kutter/Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Links vom Leuchtturm bis Schleimünde
Tiefe: 10 - 20 m
Wind: 0 - 2
Himmel: aufgelockert
Drift: schwach bis null
Jiggfarbe: rot-schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-rot-orange
Montage: 2 Jiggs + Pilker mit Einzelhaken
Fänge: 6 Leute auf dem Kutter!!! Hoch waren 8 Fische
bis 65 cm
Sonstiges: Ab 12.00 Uhr null Zupfer auf dem Schiff

Muß ganz ehrlich sagen, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Alle Achtung, das ein Skipper zwei tage hintereinander wegen kurzfristiger Absagen mit nur 6 Anglern rausfährt und auch noch die Fische sucht,  das macht nicht jeder.

Danke Gerrit, und weiter so !

P.S Mein PC hatte schnupfen  (deswegen so spät).


----------



## Easy East (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 28.06.07
Zeit: 9-12 Uhr
Kutter: Kleinboot Cosima M.
Hafen: Mommark
Gebiet: kl. Belt vor Als
Tiefe: 12-20m
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Wind: 3-4
Drift: 2-3 km/h
Fänge: 11 Dorsche 39-54cm

Nachdem wir den Sturm gut überstanden haben und das Boot im Hafen wegen des ablandigen Windes trockengefallen war - es war bestimmt 1.5 m weniger Wasser im Hafen als normal - war es heute nochmal ein schöner Angelvormittag mit ordentlich Fisch.
Das Boot ist jetzt aus dem Wasser und Samstag gehts gen Hamburg. Wegen der Familie war ich immer nur ein paar Stunden draußen, hat sich aber trotzdem gelohnt.


----------



## grobro (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:            Dienstag 25.06. von 8.15 bis 18.30

Kutter:           eigenes Schlauchboot, 2*60 PS Honda, Steuerstand

Ort:        vor Großenbrode, querab Saggasbank, später schwarzer Grund

Wind:       boeig, 4 Stärken waren es sicherlich, aber gute Drift dadurch,
kaum Sonne

Teilnehmer: 3 inkl. mir

Köder:            Pilker 90g bis 150g. Wobei alle mit Pilker und mind.
einem Beifänger gefischt haben. Erstaunlich war diesmal, wir haben auf
            schneeweiße Beifänger super viele Dorsche gefangen, rot und
orange lief auch, aber auf weiß kam viel, war halt auffällig.

Fänge:            46 Dorsche von 45 bis 61cm, einen Hornhecht (gerissen am
Pilker)


Wir waren insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit den Fängen und endlich mal wieder
"müde" Arme vom Pumpen Abends. Da hat das Krombacher-Weizen mehr als gut
geschmeckt! Und es gab jede Menge super leckeres Filet! Nächstes Mal haben
wir ja vielleicht auch wieder "Kaiserwetter" .


----------



## degl (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:01.07.2007
Kutter / Boot:Ms.Jan Cux/Kiel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Kieler Aussenförde/westliche Ostsee
Wind:Südwest....nach Süd drehend
Himmel:Bewölkt....leichter Regen
Drift: fast keine,nach dem Mittag deutlich
Angel / Fangtiefe:10-20 m
Jiggfarbeorschbombe 40gr. Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe:..............
Montage:nix anderes
Weregl und 14 ander glückliche Fänger
Fänge:18+2 geschenkte
Sonstiges:wir standen nach einer Anfahrtszeit von 45 Min mitten im Fisch..........Gesamtergebniss mit 15 Anglern.......ca. 330 Dorsche und eine Makrele#6


----------



## baltic25 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*tag der ausfahrt:* 24.06.07
*Zeit*: Von 9-14Uhr
*Wer* :3Freunde+ich
*kutter / boot:* *Baltic II*
*heimathafen*: Heiligenhafen
*seegebiet:* vor Fehmarn
*wetter: *west 3
*drift:* 0,6kn 
*angel / fangtiefe:* 10 meter
*Köder:* Naturköder+Buttlöffel
*montage:* Naturködervorfach

*fänge:* 120 Butt

Hat riesig Spassgemacht,sowas noch nie erlebt,dank dem Buttlöffel


----------



## Wulli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 04.07.2007
Kudder: MS Peter2 Priwall/Travemünde
Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: gut bis sehr gut/ leicht bewölkt bis sonnig
Wind: Nix bis gar nix
Drift: siehe Wind
Montage: Pilker solo mit 2. Drilling die Gelb/silber/roten waren es heute!
Wer: ich mit einem vollen Kutter:r
Fänge: Ich 11 zum mitnehmen. Darunter einer von 80cm bei der letzten Drift:k:l
Die anderen um 50 und 3 um 40cm...

Sonstiges: Obwohl der Kutter sehr voll war, hat es Spass gebracht! Wie immer konnten wir schon nach kurzer Fahrtzeit (ca. 30 Min.) die erste Drift nehmen! Man hat bei Peter eben die meiste Netto-Angelzeit!

Wulli


----------



## Dorschgogo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:01.07.2007
Kutter / Boot:Klar Kimming 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Rostock Kadetrinne
Wind:NO 0-2
Himmel:Sonnig
Drift: fast keine,Ententeich
Angel / Fangtiefe:10-20 m
Jiggfarbe:Kielerblitz 70 Gr
Pilkerfarbe:Orange Silber
Montage:Solo mit Zusatzdrilling
Wer:Vattern.Keule.Ich
Fänge:Vattern:5 Keule:4  Ich 18
Sonstigesrei Stunden ausfahrt das nervt schon ein wenig aber hat sich gelohnt schöne Dorsche gefangen und wetter top .Nur ein Haken an diesem schönem Angeltag jetzt 40 euro für die Ausfahrt wo soll das nur Enden!!!!


----------



## stefan76 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 07.07.2007
* Kutter/Boot:* MS Tanja
* Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
* Wind:* zwischen 6-7
* Himmel:* Bewölkt/Schauer
* Drift:* mittel
* Fanggebiet:* unter  Fehmarnsundbrücke durch  südöstl. Fehmarn
* Fangtiefe:* ca. 6-12m
*Köder:
*Dorschbombe 50-70 gr
Pilker solo 75 gr.
Pilker ohne Drilling mit ein oder zwei Beifängern in Rot mit gelbem Kopf
*Wer:* ich und ca. 30 weitere aufm Kutter
* Fänge:* ich 5, davon 3 maßige, Rest auf dem Schiff ca. 30-40 Fische.
* Größe:* so zwischen 40cm-60cm
* Sonstige:* War ein schwieriges Angeln durch den starken Wind. Drift war nicht so stark wie erwartet. Über den Krautfeldern war das Jiggen am erfolgreichsten (alle 5 Fische auf Jig)


----------



## djoerni (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.07.2007
* Kutter/Boot:* MS Langeland
* Heimathafen:* laboe
* Wind:* zwischen 6-7
* Himmel:* Bewölkt, teilweise sonne
* Drift:* mittel
* Fanggebiet:* Kieler Leuchtturm
* Fangtiefe:* ca. 10-18 Meter
*Köder: *Pilker solo, rot-grün/ Pilker mit einem jig
*Wer:* spedi 123 und ich, sowie ca. 20 andere
* Fänge:* ich 5 für die kiste,  insgesamt ca.  100 fische  an board 
* Größe:* so zwischen 40cm-70cm
* Sonstige:* War ein schweres Angeln durch den starken Wind. Einige Mitfahrer haben sich dann erstmal kistenweise lebensmittel mit auf den kutter genommen. ne kiste melonen, getränke, wurst etc. finde ich echt zum :v. zumal es ja überall steht das mitgebrachte getränke und speisen nicht an board verzehrt werden sollen. dazu kam o.g. gruppe nur mit 5 von 12 angemeldeten personen, wie zwei andere gruppen auch die einfach nicht kamen!#q ansonsten war es ein schöner tag mit unerwartet viel fisch bei dem wind und durch die fehlenden leute reichlich platz auf dem kudder!


----------



## Icke (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moi,moin alle zusammen.


Endlich wieder mal richtig Fisch auf´m Kudder.
Mittwoch 04.07.von Wismar mit der Christa raus . Da auch Schauer angesagt waren hatte man natürlich auch Regenzeug dabei . Wurde aber nicht gebraucht - denn wir hatten traumhaftes :g:vik: :vWetter #6. Fast gar kein Wind , kaum Drift - zeitweilig gar keine . maximal 17, vielleicht 18 Leute an Bord und damit schööön viel Platz. Ichselbst hatte am Ende des Tages 22 Dorsche und 11 Wittlinge in der Kiste und ich schätze daß insgesamt 350 -400- Fische geangelt wurden . Gefangen wurde auf jede Art von Pilker und auch Beifänger aber sehr fängig waren Pilker von 50 - 70 gr in grüngelb . :vik:Gruss Icke


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.07.2007
*Kutter/Boot:* MS Wiking
*Heimathafen:* Kappeln
*Wind:* zwischen 6-7
*Himmel:* Bewölkt, teilweise sonne
*Drift:* mittel
*Fanggebiet:* vor Schleimünde
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 10-18 Meter
*Köder: *Pilker solo, rot-grün, rot/silber, Gummifisch, Wattwurm
*Wer:* ich und 24 Andere, davon 10 Jugendliche
*Fänge:* ich 4 für die Pfanne, insgesamt 96 fische an Bord 
*Größe:* so zwischen 40cm-60cm
*Sonstige:* Der Beste hatte um die 10 Fische, Fanggebiet war durch den starken Wind leider sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Talis (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 7.7.2007
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: recht stark aus südwest
Himmel: Sonnenschein/Wolken/Regen - alles gemischt
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15m
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: organge/bronze 
Pilker: nur solo 
Wer: mein Vater und ich
Fänge: mein Vater 12 und ich 19 zum mitnehmen. Jeder von uns beiden hat ca. 15 kleine Dorsche (kleiner 45 cm) wieder zurückgesetzt.
Sonstiges: Auf Grund des schlechten Wetters waren nur ca. 20 Mann an Board, hatten deshalb viel, viel Platz.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.7.2007
Kutter: MS Baba Gump ( eigenes ) 
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht ( Sagasbank vor Dahme )
Wind: 2-4 bft südliche Richtungen
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mittelmäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 m - 20 m
Jiggfarbe: ohne / Kumpels mit rot-schwarz
Pilker: 60 gr. Kieler Blitz Sprotte
Pilkerfarbe: pink/silber/orange
Pilker: solo/ mit blauem Octopus 
Wer: 3 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: insgesamt 51 Dorsche und 3 Wittlinge, gute Größen zwischen 40 cm - 65 cm.
Sonstiges: War ein schöner Tag, wollten eigentlich Richtung Westermarkelsdorf ( Westfehmarn ) haben dann aber gesehen, dass alle Kutter durch die Brücke fahren. Hatten Angst, dass vielleicht eine Sturmwarnung rausgekommen ist oder so.... von der wir nichts mitbekommen haben, weil der wind später stärker werden und aus West kommen sollte.
Fast hätte uns die MS Tanja aus Heiligenhafen umgefahren. Haben geangelt und sie ist mit voller Fahrt auf uns zu. 20 m vor uns haben ich lieber das Boot gefahren, sonst hätte es geknallt. ( es war überall Platz )
Unglaublich was sich diese Leute rausnehmen.....


----------



## Keule1988 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der ausfahrt : 14.7
Boot/kutter : Boot
Seegebiet : Lübecker Bucht 
Wind : zuerst 2 später 5-6
Himmel : Sonne pur
Drift: normal bis sehr stark
Angeltiefe bzw Fangtiefe: 11-17 m tiefer war null Fisch
Jig : rot 
Pilkerfarbe : alles war egal
Wer: Kumpel mit Sohn und ich 
Fänge : Mein kumpel und sohn hatten 15 Stück zusammen ich hatte 17 Stück
Allgemein waren sie alle bei 45 cm hatte 2 von 60 cm .
Und man kann sagen pro mitgenommen Dorsch kahm ein kleiner .
Alle Dorsche hatten nichts im Magen und allgemein waren sie nicht sehr hungrig . Man musste sie regelrecht überreden das sie anbeissen sehr viele nach dem biss wieder verloren . selbst den jig haben sie immer nur auf den Schwanz gebissen daher hoher Jig verbrauch .


----------



## Dorschking (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 14.07 letzte Ausfahrt vor unserem Norge-Urlaub im August
Boot/kutter : Kutter von Rostock aus
Seegebiet : Kadettrinne
Wind : 2-3
Himmel : sonnig
Drift: 0,5-0,8
Angeltiefe: 13-22 m 
Jig : rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe : orange/silber, grün/silber oder gelb/orange/rot
Wer: mein Vater und Ich
Fänge : Mein Vater und Ich hatten 17 Stück, alle 12 Mann auf dem Kutter hatten 124 Stück wobei einer dabei war der gar nichts gefangen hat. Dorsche lagen so bei 40-75cm. Am Tag davor wurden nur 50 Stück auf dem Kutter gefangen, daher kann man sagen das es nicht so schlecht war. Ich habe bestimmt 5 Dorsche im Drill verloren |uhoh:und auch 2-3 wieder zurückgesetzt. Hatte auch viele abgebissene Schwänze bei den Jigs, aber auch 3 die den Jig voll inhaliert hatten.
Gruss Dorschking#h


----------



## Dorschkönigin (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.7.2006
Kutter / Boot:MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind: so gut wie garnicht
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: 1,3 ms
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 bis 25m
Jiggfarbe:Orange und rot
Pilkerfarbe:blau orange silber
Montage: 2 jiggs pilker ohne drilling
Wer: 40 angler Martins Pilk cup
Fänge: 4 Dorsche zum mit nehmen und 4 wieder zurück!
          Insgesamt 123 Fische aufen Boot!!!
Sonstiges: Ein absolut geiler Tag!!! Mit vielen netten leuten und guten fischen schöne dorsche etliche über 60cm und ich hatte einen von 95cm und 8,8 kilo!!!!!!!!!! meinen gröten über haupt den ich je gefangen habe!!!!! ein geiler drill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschkönigin (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:16.7.2007
Kutter / Boot:MS karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet; Heiligenhafen
Wind: fast nichts
Himmel: Ssonne pur
Drift: Kaum 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 bis 25 m
Jiggfarbe: Orange und rot 
Pilkerfarbe: orange rot silber 
Montage: 2 jiggs mit pilker ohne drilling
Wer: ich und 10 andere
Fänge: 1 masigen und ein wittling!
Sonstiges: heute hat es nicht sein sollen das glück von gestern hat mich verlassen! Der Fisch war da aber kam leider nichts Hoch! aber egal einen schönen tag auf see verbracht und eine sehr gute besatzung( der kleine Wilko Stengel ) heben alles auf!!!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.07.2007
Kutter / Boot:eigenes Boot/Mona
Heimathafen / Seegebiet; Hohwacht
Wind: ablandig 4-5
Himmel: regnerisch
Drift: anständig mit 1,8 km/h 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 bis 8 m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot 
Pilkerfarbe: orange
Montage: 1 Jigg mit Pilker ohne drilling
Wer: Freelander und ich 
Fänge: Freelander 5 und ich 30 
Sonstiges: Größen von 40 bis 65 cm


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 14.07.07
*Kutter:* MS "Monika"
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* 3-4 (S-S/W), später auffrischend
*Himmel:* Klar/Sonnig
*Drift:* OK, weniger, als erwartet
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* 12 - 15m
*Jigfarbe:* rot, schwarz, pink
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles getestet#c
*Montage:* Verschieden. Ein Jig, zwei Jigs, Pilker solo, Dropshot...
*Wer:* Ich und Kumpel sowie diverse Touris
*Fänge (bei mir):* 2 Wittlinge, 4 Dorsche - alles zu klein (für mich)
*Sonstiges:* Wie immer Super Tour bei super Wetter auf super Schiff bei super Service! Kaum Fisch (macht nix|rolleyes) Habe erstmals mit einer dropshot - Montage von der Elbe auf´m Kutter gefischt und hatte darauf die meisten Bisse.  Ich glaube, da geht noch was....:g


----------



## Fxxziexxr (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.07.07
Zeit : 07.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Kutter: MS Silverland
Kapitän : der alte Herr Lüdtke
Heimathafen: Fehmarn/Burgstaaken
Gebiet : Staberhuk / Südküste Anfangs weiter draußen, ab ca. 11.00 Uhr nur unter Land.......
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Traumwetter
Drift: mittel bis stark
Angel-/Fangtiefe: ca. 10 - 20
Jigfarbe: rot, schwarz, gelb, grün
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, grün/gelb
Montage: zwei Jigs mit Pilker
Wer: Ich und 39 andere Angler
Meine Fänge : 5 Dorsche ( 48 cm  - 51 cm) alle in der Andrift.
Sonstiges: Gesamtfänge auf dem Boot waren 168 Dorsche, darunter auch einige schöne Exemplare im Bereich 80-90 cm. Die großen Dorsche wurden aber alle ausschließlich am Bug und Heck gefangen. Dazu noch Makrele, Wittling und ´ne kleine Platte, die bis auf die Makrele alle wieder schwimmen durften.
War für mich die erste Ausfahrt auf ´nem Kutter. fand´s herrlich, und bei der ersten Drift gleich 
eine Doublette :q. Trotzdem fand ich manche Stopps ein bißchen komisch. Da wurden einige Driften, bei denen gut gefangen wurde, nach kurzer Zeit abgebrochen, andere aber, bei denen fast nirgends was ging, dauerten dann so lange, dass einige Angler die Ruten raus nahmen und sich ´ne Zigarette anzündeten, weil eh nichts an den Haken ging. Es wurde dann nur gewartet, bis der Skipper endlich wieder los fuhr. Und 2 Driften ( auf meiner Seite Andrift ) waren so ein Murks, dass wir fast die Krise bekamen. Da lief die Drift  vom Bug aus so schräg  auf´s Boot zu, dass sich teilweise 3 Leute mit den Schnüren verheddert haben. Man war immer damit beschäftigt zu schauen, wo denn ungefähr die Schnur des 2 oder 3  Nachbarns  vor einem im Wasser verläuft. Das war teilweise ein herrliches Chaos.

Schöne Grüße
Fozziebär


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19.07.07
*Kutter:* MS "Blauort"
*Heimathafen:* Büsum
*Wind:* 2-3 (S/W), später auffrischend
*Himmel:* Klar/Sonnig
*Drift:* Stark bis heftig
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* von 10-16
*Jigfarbe:* -
*Pilkerfarbe:* -
*Montage:* Makrelenvorfach
*Wer:* Ich und Kumpel sowie diverse Touris
*Fänge (bei mir):* 15 Makrelen und 1 45er Dorsch
*Sonstiges:* Es war ein absoluter Reinfall keiner!!! hat azuf dem Boot mehr als 30 Stück alleine gefangen.
Egbert hat sich die falsche Seite von Helgoland ausgesucht. 
In der ersten Drift hatten wir sage und schreibe 3 Makrelen oben aufm Heck und nur ein paar kleine Viecher aufm gesamten Boot. 
Die Makrelen waren im Verhältniss sehr sehr klein mit ein paar ausnahmen.
Leider hat er auch NIE!!!! durch gesagt in welcher Tiefe sie stehen bzw wie tief es eig ist an der Stelle ist#d

Wir hatten nur EINE Drift in der wir richt geil gefangen haben. Zuerst hatten wir NUR Dorsche von bis... und dann kamen die Makrelen. Unverständlich für mich (und andere ) sind wir dann weiter gefahren anstatt nochmal drüberzu driften..#q

Die driften waren eh iwe komisch er tuttet an nichts tut sich und nach 2 min tutet er ab#c#c
Es sah auch danach aus das er teilweise so aus als wenn er auf verdacht gestoppt hat.

Die Driften liefen teilweise paralell zum Boot. so das ein vernüftiges angeln unmöglich war, weil man aufpassen musste das man sich nicht mit seinen nachbarn verhakt

Alles im allen war die Tour ein Reifall. Für mich und für alle anderen auch.

Ps: Die Kehrheim lag bereits geputzt!!! im Hafen als wir ankamen.....(kann sich jeder selsbt seinen teil zu denken).

Mfg

Mc Klappstuhl


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

es war echt nit sehr schön!!

ich hatte 14 makrelen und zwei dorsche!

einer war 46cm der andre 49cm!!

mc klappstuhl hatte einmal ne dorsch douplette!!


----------



## remobreit (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.07.07
*Kutter:* MS Peter II
*Heimathafen:* Travemünde
*Wind:* 2-3 , später nachlassend
*Himmel:* Sonne satt
*Drift:* mäßig
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot-schwarz, silber - rot schwarz ging heute sehr gut!
*Montage:* 1 Beifänger mit Pilker
*Fang:* ca. 20 Dorsche und 12 Wittlinge zum mitnehmen. Ca 7 Dorsche durften wieder schwimmen.

War wieder mal ein richtig geiler Angeltag! Traumwetter, gute Drift und Peter hat die Fische nicht nur gesucht, sondern auch gefunden! Bei manchen Driften hat man die Montage reingeworfen und sofort was dran gehabt. Das Ganze dann 3-4 mal hinterheinander. 

Ein Kuttertag, wie man ihn sich vorstellt! Gern wieder...


----------



## Macker (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren am 22.07.07 mit der Nordland von Strande raus.
Wind Westlicher hauch
Drift.???? 50g Pilk Eigentlich zu schwer
Köder Einmal durch die Pilk und Gummikiste
Wer unsere Schinkenangeltruppe 26mann 112 Dorsche von 40-77cm bester Einzelangler 8stk.

Tolle Tour Schönes Schiff Nette und Bemühte Besatzung Kaptain hat sich wirklich mühe gegeben abzüge nur beim Wetter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.07.07
*Kutter:* MS Nana
*Heimathafen:* Fynshav
*Wind:* 2-3 , 
*Himmel:* Sonne pur
*Drift:* mäßig
*Tiefe : *um die 20 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe:* #c
*GuFi :  *Braun , Grün , Rot mit viel Glitter
*Wer : *Ich und noch acht andere aussem Board.
*Fänge : *insgesamt 39 Dorsche zwischen 70-100 cm Ich 8 Dorsche 13,8 kg Filet#6

das war mal wieder ein super trip der sich wirklich gelohnt hat auch wenn nur mäßig viele dorsche gelandet wurden hat das gewicht alles wieder ausgebügelt. einen dank an morten den skipper der wirklich sein allerbestes getan hat.


----------



## TomHQ (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25.7.07
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Tanja
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* morgens 6, später 4-5
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* morgens sehr stark, ab Mittag mäßig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10m
*Jiggfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot/schwarz, gelb/rot
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* Mein Bruder, mein Sohn, ich und etwa 25 andere
*Fänge:* wir 3 zusammen 10 maßige Dorsch, 1 untermaßiger
*Sonstiges:* Durch den heftigen Wind und die starke Drift am Vormittag brauchten wir mind. 125g-Pilker, um zum Grund zu kommen! Sehr schöner Angeltag mit durchschnittlichen Fängen.


----------



## elchmaster (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.07.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: morgens 4, später 5-6
Himmel: morgens sonnig / nachmittags stark bewölkt mit Regen
Drift: morgens mittel, ab Mittag mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 12m
Jiggfarbe: rot u. kleiner oranger Gufi mit Glitter
Pilkerfarbe: blau
Montage: Jig-Montage
Wer: Ich und ca. 20 andere
Fänge: Ich 9 ganzes Boot zusammen ca. 120
Sonstiges: 8 von den 9 Dorschen auf den kl. Gufi. Viele kleine Wittlinge unterwegs. Nemos nicht gesehen.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  28.07.2007
Kutter: MS Seeteufel
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 4-5
Fangtiefe: ca. 7 - 12m
Fänge: 16 Fische bei 22 Anglern

Fazit: Die Kutter fahren seit diversen Tagen unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke durch, weil der Fisch momentan dort zu finden ist, zumindest wurden in den letzten Tagen dort sehr
gut gefangen.
Bei unserer Ausfahrt gab es aber statt Fisch eher Kraut zu fangen. Sobald der Pilker zwei mal den Grund berührt hat, hing Kraut dran. Selbst bei Leichtgewichten um 50g. Beim Jiggen kam nicht ein Fisch. 
Meine "Rettung" waren Wattis mit denen ich dann die letzten drei Driften gefischt habe und immerhin noch zwei maßige und einen untermaßigen Dorsch fangen konnte.
Sonst war alles wie immer. Man kennt sich auf dem Schiff, da immer die gleichen Leute mit fahren. Manni war morgens super drauf und nachher machte sich eher Galgenhumor breit, weil kein Fisch kam. Die Anzeigen auf dem Echolot waren da.
Die anderern Kutter lagen an diesem Tag etwas weiter draussen alle auf einem Fleck. Vielleicht hatten die ja mehr Glück.
Hat halt nicht sein sollen aber...

Ich komme wieder und dann ...

Gruß Andy Antitackle:vik:


----------



## skip (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*28.7.2007
*Kutter: FORELLE*, Heikendorf
*Wind:* SW 4
*Wetter:* Heiter bis wolkig
*Köder:* es ging so ziemlich alles
*Fanggebiet:* Kieler Außenförde
*Fänge:* Sehr gut!!! Hoch war 36 Dorsche, aber mehrere hatten über 30 Stk. in den Kisten. Fast alle in schönen Größen von 50-70 cm. Wenig untermaßige. Tagesgrößter war 73 cm.
Ein genialer Angeltag!!!


----------



## DerSchmale32 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*27.07.07
*Kutter:ANTJE D, *Maasholm
*Wind:* SW 6-7 Boen 8
*Wetter: *Schauer und Gewitter
*Köder:*Pilker mit Beifänger 
*Fangebiet:*Aufgrund der Wetterlage hinter Schleimünd 
*Fänge: *Ich 11 massige und eine Scholle,trotz des doch stürmischen Wetters wurde allgemein gut gefangen!Der Skipper hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben.Keine ewig langen Driften,und immer weiter gesucht,also wirklich das beste aus dem Wetter gemacht!!!Die Crew im allgemeinen war sehr bemüht und Hilfsbereit,auch den Touris gegenüber,wo es dann leider doch nur ein Dorsch war!Wahr sehr zufrieden(wie immer) ,am Wetter kann nunmal keiner was drehen!Weiterzuempfehlen!!!

Gruss DerSchmale32


----------



## surfer93 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.7.07
Kutter / Boot: Antares
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Orth/fehmarn
Wind: am anfang stärker später sehr ruhig...
Himmel: bewölk, auf der heimfahrt sonnig
Drift: meist sehr strak...
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-22meter
Jiggfarbe: rot,rot schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-silber oder rot-gelb-orange mit glitter
Montage:2 beifänger und pilker oder den drilling vom pilker durch einen jig ersetzt...
Wer: ein kumpel mit seinem vater, ich und ca. 20 andere
Fänge: mein kumpel nichts, sein vater 5, ich 6.. der beste fänger 14 der 2. beste12..
Sonstiges: der der die 12 stück gefangen hat hat sie eig. alle auf einen rot-gold-glitter gufi gefangen.. es war ein schöner angeltag der sehr viel spaß gemacht hat...


----------



## JapanRot (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Erster !!!  Spielothek I-Net sei dank *g*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.08.07
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Kiel/Heikendorf
Wind: 3-4 (S/W), 
Himmel: erst Klar/Sonnig dann bewölkt
Drift: hätte manchmal ein kleines bisschen mehr sein können, aber ok.
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 12 - 18m
Jigfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: egal, nur als Gewicht zum jiggen
Montage: zwei Jigs + Pilker ohne Drilling
Wer: Ich, noch ein paar sehr nette Boardies sowie andere Gruppen und Einzelangler
Fänge (bei mir): 17 sehr schöne Dorsche, Tagesbester hatte 26 Stück !!! Der größte war knapp 70cm. Viele Einzelangler um 20 Stück alle in durchweg super Größen
Sonstiges: Mal wieder richtig nette Leute kennengelernt und einen schönen Tag auf der Forelle verbracht. Sehr schönes Angeln momentan, der erste Stop schon nach knapp 35-40 Min. Also vieeel Zeit zum fischen. Service und Essen wie immer 1a !!!


----------



## sadako (3. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.08.07
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Kiel/Heikendorf
Wo: Kieler Förde und Außenförde
Wind: 3-4 (S/W), 
Himmel: erst Klar/Sonnig dann bewölkt, regnerisch
Drift: mäßig bis ausreichend
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 12 - 18m
Pilker: Speedypilker (Redhead, Tangdorsch) und diverse andere, 50 g - 100 g
Pilkerfarbe: morgens: gelb orange, vormittags: schwarz-rot, mittags: rot-orange, nachmittags: grün-gelb-orange
Sonstige Köder: rot-oranger Gummifisch, Heringspaternoster
Montage: Solopilker, Pilker mit Kopfdrilling (Oktopus), GuFi, Pilker-Heringspaternoster-Kombo
Wer: Ich, Joschitier, Rafael und zufällig "über den Weg gelaufen": japanrot, und 44 andere (volle Lotte)
Fänge: bester hatte 27, Durchschnitt 12-15, der Größte war 71 cm, viele Dorsche um 65 cm
ich: 14 Dorsche ab 45cm bis 68 cm, 3 Makrelen :q, 1 Hering
joschitier: 13 Dorsche über 60cm
rafa: 11 Dorsche, 1 Wittling
japanrot: siehe oben
Zahlreiche Untermaßige schwimmen wieder.
Sonstiges: Bisse waren sehr vorsichtig, Dorsche waren außer beim GuFi-Angeln immer ganz vorne im Lippenbereich gehakt. 
War ein schönes, unkompliziertes und einfaches Angeln - wirklich jeder hatte Fisch (Anfänger mit über 20 Dorschen). Außerdem haben wir nette Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen man bestimmt bald wieder zusammen angeln wird.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03,08.07
*Kutter:* MS "einigkeit"
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* w-nw 6 böen stärker
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* 12 - 18m
*Jigfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange-silber-gelb
*Montage:* Verschieden. Ein Jig,Pilker solo
*Wer:* Ich und 32 andere
*Fänge (bei mir):* 8 dorsche zwischen 45-55cm diverse zurück
*Sonstiges:* Wie immer Super Tour trotz des sch**** wetters waren unter der brüßcke durch ziemlich bis vor dahme! allgemein ca 120 dorsche ! thomas hat sich wie immer super bemüht und den fisch viel gesucht waren sehr versträut !


----------



## dorschangler12345 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03,08.07
*Kutter:* MS "ostpreussen I"
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* ca 3-4 abnehmend
*Himmel:* bedeckt - sonnig
*Drift:* so gut wie 0
*Angel-/Fangtiefe:* 10 - 16m
*Jigfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange-silber-gelb, rot-schwarz
*Montage:* Verschieden. Ein Jig,Pilker solo
*Wer:* Ich und 20 andere
*Fänge (bei mir):* 6 dorsche zwischen 40-50cm diverse kinderdorsche,wittlinge und viel makrelen #c zurück
*Sonstiges:* fahrt hätte man sich sparen können wenig fisch ca 50 aufm schiff fast nur kleine größte um 2kg ! driften ohne fisch von 30 min #q ! musste notgedrungen auf das schiff da einigkeit ausgebucht war! wie immer ein reinfall!!! vor der fahrinne umhergedümpelt! einigkeit war hinter fahrinne im hafen gefragt hatten sie doch mit 40 mann ca 135 fische durchschnitt 1-3 kg! diverse von 4-5,5kg! 

fazit= heiligenhafen mit einigkeit oder zu haus bleiben !


----------



## Keule1988 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der ausfahrt: 4.8
Kutter: ms peter 2
Hafen: travemünde
Wind : null
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drift: also so wenig hatte ich noch nie
Fangtiefe: 12-18 m
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot grün silber
Montage:solo oder mit einem jig
Wer: ich und ca 40 andere
Fänge: ich hatte 26 Stück größter 78cm schnitt war bei 45-50cm aufm schiff ca.350 fische

Sonstiges : sehr viele kleine Dorsche da gewesen hab daher den jig dann abgemacht weil auf jig waren nur die nemos .  Also peter hat sich echt mühe gegeben ist viel gefahren auch wenn nur 50 m aber bei null drift naja da bgingen 50 m schon was . aber wer nicht werfen konnte hatte deutlich weniger fisch . und die dorsche waren sehr vorsichtig so viele aussteiger hatte ich noch nie das war wirklich horror. aber was ich mal sagen muss was nicht so dolle da ist also die fische muss man sich selber gaffen und wenn der nebenman keine ahnung hat wie das geht naja der hat der eine und andere fisch mal glück und ist wieder weg  und wenn er mal da ist dann sagt er auch nur keine zeit und weg ist er . und dann waren noch ein paar aus bayern da die fragten ob er ihnen zeigen kann wie man richtig filitiert meinte er auch nur keine zeit und so mussten die anderen angler ihm das zeigen . aber eigentlich ist doch kunde könig oder ??  aber war an sonst wieder eine wunderschöne ausfahrt und der fang der stimmte  
*


----------



## Micky (6. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 05.08.2007
*Kutter: *MS Karoline
*Hafen: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* null - nachmittags leichte Brise
*Himmel:* SONNE SATT
*Drift:* wenig (aber ne satte Unterströmung)
*Fangtiefe:* 25m und tiefer
*Jigfarbe:* PINK !!! 
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau oder orange
*Montage:* Pilker + Jigmontage
*Wer:* 37 Angler (Martins Pilk Cup)
*Fänge:* 5 schöne Dorsche für mich, 2 für meine Frau

*Wie immer eine perfekte Ausfahrt und mehr Fisch als meine Frau und auch als Yupii gefangen. Die Stimmung war wieder Prima.*


----------



## JapanRot (9. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.08.2007
*Kutter: *MS Monika
*Hafen: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* 3-4 SO
*Himmel:* SONNE SATT
*Drift:* im Schnitt 1.2 KN
*Fangtiefe:* 14-18m
*Jigfarbe:* wie immer schwarz/rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* egal....nur als Gewicht zum jiggen
*Montage:* Pilker ohne Drilling und 2 Jigs
*Wer:* 35 People
*Fänge:* Tagessieger mit 7 Fischen und dem mit 3.2 KG größtem Dorsch
ansonsten im Schnitt nur 1-2 Fische...viele "Touris" zum Schnupperangeln mit Kind und Kegel
*Sonstiges: *Berufsfischerei sei dank sieht es momentan echt mau aus...auch um der legendären Tonne 5 muss man sich im Moment jeden Fisch hart erangeln.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 8.8.2007
*Kutter:* MS Einigkeit
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* ca. 3-4
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
*Drift:* mittelmäßig
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzte 15 - 19 m
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün/braun 
*Montage:* Ein Beifänger + blauen Octopus am zweiten Drilling 
*Wer:* meine Freundin und ich
*Fänge: *zusammen15 Dorsch, 12 Wittlinge ( davon drei geschenkt bekommen ) + 2 geschenkte Makrelen ( auch richtig schöne Dinger )
*Sonstiges:* Schöne Ausfahrt, Freundin hat super ausgehalten und unsere beiden größten Dorsche gefangen!
Schweinswale haben wir auch gesehen.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.8.2007
*Kutter:* MS Einigkeit
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* 3 -4
*Himmel:* nur Regen
*Drift:* bisschen doller
*Fangtiefe:* um die 16 Meter
*Jigfarbe:* rot/ schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün/braun 
*Montage:* Ein Beifänger + blauen Octopus am zweiten Drilling 
*Wer:* meine Freundin, mein Papa und ich
*Fänge:* zusammen 18 Dorsche, 13 Wittlinge, ein Platten + eine geschenkte Makrele
*Sonstiges:* Super Aussfahrt, mein Papa hatte drei Stück gleichzeitig gefangen, alle so bei 70 cm!!! Außerdem hat einer an Bord einen Dorsch von 11 kg und 102 cm gefangen! Einfach nur super! Außerdem haben wir wieder Schweinswale gesehen.


----------



## skip (12. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.8.2007
*Kutter: FORELLE*, Heikendorf
*Wind:* NW 5. abnehmend
*Wetter:* bedeckt, Abends Nieselregen
*Tiefe:* 12 - 15 m
*Drift:* ca 1,2 kn
*Köder:* Twister Rot, Rot/Schwarz , Pilker: allles 
*Fänge:* Ich 36 Dorsche, + etliche zurück.
*Tagesbester* war einer aus dem Mitchel-Team mit *48 **schönen Dorschen!* #6 Er erhielt von Bernhard den Aufnäher in Gold:vik:.   Eine Urlauberfamilie hatte zu viert 108 wirklich schöne Dorsche!
Wir haben in der Kieler Außenförde geangelt und es wurde um 7,35 morgens angehupt und bis 16,15 geangelt. Ein superlanger Angeltag, der noch mit viel Filetierarbeit im Hafen endete.


----------



## djoerni (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 12.8.2007
*Kutter: MS Monika*
*Wind:* geschätzte 4 aus west
*Wetter:* bedeckt, nachmittags sonne
*Tiefe:* 15 - 20 m
*Drift:* kaum bis gar nicht
*Köder:* Twister Rot, Rot/Schwarz , Pilker: allles 
*Fänge:* 2 untermaßige dorsche:c 
hatten eigentlich plätze auf der karoline reserviert. als wir morgens auf die karoline kamen, sagte uns frank das sie nicht fahren, da sie einen maschinenschaden haben. also ab auf die monika. dann unter der brücke durch und den ganzen tag vor staberhuk gedümpelt. die einigkeit war wohl im schießgebiet und hat wohl ganz gut gefangen. bei uns auf dem ganzen schiff ca. 40 fische! kurz vor ende hatten wir dann noch die dgzrs an bord weil ein kleiner junge beim käptn kopf voran die treppe runtergefallen ist und sich die ganze hand aufgeschnitten hat. dann gings ab nach heiligenhafen zurück!


----------



## big mama (13. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 9.8.2007
*Kutter:* MS Karoline
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* nix bis wenig
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
*Drift:* gaaaanz wenig, ab Mittag etwas mehr
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzte 15 - 19 m
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün/ blau
*Montage:* Ein Beifänger mit Pilker
*Wer:* mein Göttergatte, unser Sohn,ein Freund und ca.20 andere
*Wo: *erst Schießgebiet; gegen 12 Uhr für 45 Minuten weiter Richtung Kiel gedampft!
*Fänge: *wir hatten jeder 2 schöne dicke Dorsche um die 70 cm; auf dem restlichen Schiff auch wenig, aber wenn dann schöne Größen. Diverse sind auch Schneider geblieben
*Sonstiges:* Schöne Ausfahrt! Wir sind echte Karoline-Fans- das Team um Heiko und Frank ist wirklich spitze! Das Angeln war mühsam, denn es waren nur vereinzelte Dorsche da. Aber Heiko sucht und probiert wirklich alles um an den Fisch zu kommen! Wir waren erst um 16 (!) Uhr zurück.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.08.2007
Kutter: Mein Eigenes
Heimathafen: Garage, geslippt in Kiel Schilksee
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel, 2 Regenschauern
Drift: unterschiedlich
Jigfarbe: Gelb/Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Silber
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, Makrele
Anzahl: 25, 2, 2
Gewicht: n.g.
Länge: Dorsche um die 50cm, Wittling ca. 25cm, Makrelen 35 und 40cm


----------



## rahnschote (14. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann:12.8/16-19h
wo:Lübecker Bucht,vor Niendorf ca.2km
womit:boot von meinem vater
wer:ich,vater u. schwiegervater
fänge:1Dorsch(nemo)  ,13 makrelen!!!!!!|bigeyes

haben eigentlich dorsche gesucht,plötzlich war auf dem echolot ein großer schwarm im mittelwasser  zu sehen ...mein vater hatte noch nen heringspaternoster dran und auf 5meter abgelassen...rummmms Rute krumm ,4makrelen auf einmal...
habe denn auch gleich welche auf pilker und twister bekommen
nach 3-4min war der spaß aber auch schon wieder vorbei.Haben noch versucht den schwarm wiederzufinden aber nix zu machen!
War aber der wahnsinn das überhaupt so ein großer makrelenschwarm in der ostsee ist !mein vater meinte so viele makrelen hat er seit den 60ger jahren hier nicht mehr gesehen 

Wer weiß vieleicht müssen wir bald nen thread mit `Makrelen-Fänge ostsee" aufmachen|rolleyes


----------



## toe-b (15. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08.2007
Kutter: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen: Fehmarn
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonne und ein paar Wolken
Drift: leicht
Wer: ich und 2 Kollegen
Köder: Pilker mit Makrelenvorfach
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, Makrele
Anzahl: 8, 2, 40
Gewicht: 
Länge: Dorsche 50-60cm, Wittling ca. 30cm, Makrelen 35 - 45cm
Sonstiges: nach der 1. Zufallsmakrele wurde Makrelenvorfach aufgezogen und plötzlich standen wir über dem Schwarm und da hats gerumst! Hab ich noch nie so erlebt! :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.08.2007
Kutter: MS SIMONE
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonne und ein paar Wolken
Drift: leicht
Wer: Icke und jede Menge Touris
Köder: Pilk`n Jig
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling
Anzahl: 20, 5
Länge/Gewicht: 14ü45 mitgenommen Rest ist wieder bei Mutti
Sonstiges: Geiler Tag auf See, Claus hat alles gegeben und jeder hatte seinen Fisch.


----------



## Makreli (18. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.8.07
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Fangort: Schwarzer Riff
Wind:3-4
Himmel:Sonne und Wolken
Drift:leicht bis mittel
Wer:Mein Vater,Seine Arbeitskollgen,ein paar touristen und ich
Köder: Pilker(Rot und Grün)&Jig(Rot)
Fischart: Dorsch,Wittling
Anzahl:Mein Vater 3(2Dorsch und ein Wittling),Ich 2(Dorsche) und insgesamt ungefähr 90Dorsche und 30Wittlinge und von beiden arten recht große
Länge:Unsere ch, 50cm dorsch und 15cm wittling
Sonnstiges:Zuerst gar nichts mich hat dann der mut gelassen aber dann doch wieder sonst recht schöner tag wir sind 2 ein halb stunden hin und haben dann nur noch geangelt pausen ca 10 zwischen den drifst!!


----------



## strandlaeufer (18. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.08.07
Kutter / Boot: Langeland 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kieler Förde
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonnig, z.T. bewölkt
Drift: normal
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 18m, 10m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: ohne Drilling
Montage: 2 Jigs
Wer: ich und 41 andere
Fänge: 11 Dorsche, war auch hoch, sonst Schnitt 3 Fische
Sonstiges: Veranstaltung vom Futterhaus Raisdorf, schöne, lustige Veranstaltung, gern wieder


----------



## Charly_Brown (19. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:18.08.´07 
  Zeit:16:30 - 20:30

  Boot: MB Ollie 2

  Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wentorf/Kieler Förde

  Wer: Norbairt, mein Vater und ich

  Wind: Ost 2, später 3

  Himmel: heiter bis bewölkt

  Drift: leicht, später mäßig

  Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-22m / um 12m

  Jiggfarbe: rot, rot-schwarz

  Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber, silber-orange, ostseeschwarz, japanpink

  Montage: 1-2 Jiggs

  Fänge: insgesamt 7 Dorsche c), 2x ~60cm, Rest 40-50cm

  Sonstiges: Die Dorsche haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen, wir hatten einige Aussteiger. Des Weiteren sind zur Zeit große Wittlingsschwärme unterwegs, die sich trotz ihrer Größe auf die großen Dorschdrillinge stürzen. Nich viel Fisch, aber nach den letzten Touren, bei denen es "nur" Heringe und Wittlinge gab, endlich mal wieder Dorsch.


----------



## rahnschote (20. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann :gestern sonntag 19.8
womit:motorboot flo 2(gemietet)
wo:fehmarn 
fanggebiet:westlich heiligenhafen nahe sperrgebiet 15m
was:10 MAKRELEN (25-35CM)
war gestern hauptsächlich mit meiner freundin wakeboard fahren hab nur kurz geangelt ,mit heringspaternoster(2haken)u.pilker war plötzlich über nem riesen schwarm hab bei 10 maki"s schlußgemacht,weil wir zurückmußten,hab dabei noch fast 5 min den schwarm aufm echolot gehabt!!!!|bigeyesman,man jetzt hab ich dieses jahr schon3mal makrelen gefangen und jedes mal mehr
,wo soll das hinführen|kopfkrat


----------



## Hausmarke (21. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Aussfahrt:17.08.2007

Womit: Eigenes Boot (4,20,9PS)

Wo:Fehmarn (Katharinenhof)

Wer:Mein Arbeitskollege und Ich

WasORSCH

Fangtiefe:Um die 15-20m

Drift:Stark bis mittel

Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz-rot,blau-schwarz-gestreift

Jiggfarbe:Wie immer schwarz-rot,rot

Fänge: 39 DORSCHE

Wir sind gegen 12.00 uhr auf dem Wasser gewesen.Uns wurde gesagt das "unter Land" keine Dorsche zu finden sind und das wir zur Tonne 5 oder weiter fahren müssen.Mit meinem kleinem Boot aber zu riskant.Und siehe da ingesamt bis 17.30 uhr hatten wir 39 Dorsche gefangen davon einer 3,2 kg und die restlichen alle um die 1,5-2kg.War eine Hammer Tag.Wir sind bis jetzt noch nie leer ausgegangen wenn wir vom Katharinenhof
raus gefahren sind.


----------



## thobi (21. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19,08,2007
Kutter / Boot:eidum
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:wismar
Wind:schätze mal 2-3
Himmel:heiter
Drift:fast null
Angel / Fangtiefe:15m
Jiggfarbe:egal
Pilkerfarbe:schwarz/rot
Montage:
Wer:17 leutz
Fänge:jetzt kommts!ich ca.30 stk zwischen 50 und 60cm
         bestimmt 20 zurück!!!
         alle haben gefangen!meist dubletten!!!
Sonstiges:bis elf war es schwer seinen fisch zu kriegen!
              sehr vereinzelt!dann hat der kapitano eine stelle
              gefunden,da konnte man nur fangen!!!
              wer nicht gefangen hat,hat nicht geangelt!!!
              schön war,das er auch dort geblieben ist!und nicht
              wie auf anderen schiffen abhupen und wech wenn 
              einige fische an board sind!!!


----------



## leowar (24. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.08

Zeit: 07:30 - 16:00

Boot: MS Rügenland

Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Sassnitz / Rügen 

Wer: ich und 14 andere

Wind:2 - 3 Osten 

Himmel: Nebel / leicht bewölkt

Drift: nicht dolle 

Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 30 Meter 

Jiggfarbe: Schwarz Rot 

Pilkerfarbe: Gelb / Rot ging gut (hatte ich nicht mit(

Montage: 1-2 Jiggs

Fänge: 9 Dorsche (vier davon zurück) auf dem Boot wurde ganz gut gefangen

Sonstiges: waren pünktlich um 16 Uhr im Hafen zurück..Der Kapitän war bemüht den Fisch zu finden ABER die "Reinlichkeit" auf dem Kutter ist ja krass...mussten die Kisten selber sauber machen usw. / man wurde belehert was und wo man was dreckig macht und das so nicht geht...Hat mich pers. angekotzt weil ich habe Urlaub und will entspannen auf dem Fischkutter...es ist mir klar, dass ich den Kutter nicht sonst wie einsaue oder so..aber sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt...#q 

Kutter = Dienstleister = Geld dafür bekommen

Im Job bin ich auch Dienstleister = dafür bekomme ich Geld...

Sonst hat es schon Spaß gemacht auf der MS Rügenland...Wenn der Kapitän und seine Frau noch ein wenig die Augenhöhe zum Angler bekommt dann ist es ein super Kutter...


----------



## Fischfabi96 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25.8.2007
*Kutter:* Seeteufel
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind : *heftig 5 - 6 aus West
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
*Drift:* stark 
*Fangtiefe:* 10 -13 m
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* schwarz, silber
*Montage:* Pilker mit blauem Octopuss
*Wer:* mein Freundin, ein Kumpel und ich + ca. 35 andere
*Fänge:* erbärmlich, ich 2 Dorsche, mein Kumpel 1, Freundin 1 ( + div. Wittlinge) und insgesamt auf dem Schiff 31 Dorsche 
*Sonstiges:* War starker Westwind und wir sind im Fehmarnsund rumgetrieben! Einfach nur schlecht!


----------



## bobbl (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 13.8.2007
Kutter: MS Forelle
Wind: Sehr wenig, zum Schluß heftig
Himmel: Sonnig 
Drift: mal Leicht mal mittel
Tiefe: 17-23m
Jigfarbe: Oben Rot unten Schwarz
Pilker: Ständig gewechselt
Fang: Vormittag nix; am Nachmittag 6 Fische. Die anderen 20?haten zwischen 4 und 21 Fischen.

20.8.2007
Kutter: MS Fieh (Dänemark Spodsbjerg)
Wind: Stark 4-5
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: Sehr sehr stark (erst mit 200g auf Grund)
Tiefe: 25-45m
Jigfarben: Oben Rot unten Schwarz
Pilker: 200g Orange Silber
Fang: NIX! Die anderen zwischen nix und 2

Fazit: MS Fieh ist fürn Arsch die 6 Euro, die die Forelle mehr kostet ist sie wert,da sie ne Toilette hat,Mittagessen und Frühstück gratis ist und sie 10 Stunden und nicht 6 auf See ist.
Das Entscheidene ist aber der Fang!


----------



## Ines (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25.8.2007
*Kutter:* Antares
*Hafen:* Orth/Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* unter der Brücke durch, am Eingang der Lübecker Bucht
*Wind : * 5 aus Südwest, später Nordwest
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
*Drift:* mittel, dann weniger werdend
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzt meist 18-20, selten weniger
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz und rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Pilker ohne Drilling
*Montage:* unterschiedlich: 2 Jigs + ein Pilker ohne Drilling, später eine Jig-Wattwurm-Kombimontage (war fängig)
*Wer:* acht Leute vom Bremer Meeresanglerverband und vier weitere auf dem ganzen Kutter
*Fänge:*  ich 2 Dorsche und 7 Wittlinge, die anderen etwas mehr oder etwas weniger, 1 Makrele kam an Deck, alle hatten Fisch, wenn auch nicht besonders viel 
*Sonstiges:* Dorsch kam nur vereinzelt hoch, zum Glück gab es einige Wittlingsschwärme, ohne Wattwürmer hätte ich wohl alt ausgesehen.


----------



## Ines (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.8.2007
*Kutter:* Antares
*Hafen:* Orth/Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* unter der Brücke durch, am Eingang der Lübecker Bucht
*Wind :*6 aus Nordwest, in Böen 7
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
*Drift:* stark bis mittel
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzt meist 18-20, selten weniger
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz und rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Pilker ohne Drilling, Pilker mit Drilling
*Montage:* Jig-Wattwurm-Kombimontage 
*Wer:* acht Leute vom Bremer Meeresanglerverband und 9 weitere auf dem Kutter
*Fänge:* ich 1 Dorsch, diesmal bleiben viele Schneider oder hatten nur einen Fisch. Schwierigeres Angel als gestern wg. Starkwind, Wittlingsschwärme fehlten diesmal. Auch diesmal wurde eine Makrele gefangen.
Hoch waren fünf Dorsche. 

                                                                                                  ______________


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 25.08.2007
*Boot:* Cox22 (Charter)
*Hafen:* Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:* Staberhuk/Katharinenhof 
*Wind : *5 aus Südwest, später Nordwest
*Himmel:* bedeckt, zwischendurch kurz Sonne
*Drift:* mittel (Katharinenhof)-stark (Staberhuk)
*Fangtiefe:* 12-16m
*Jigfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* silber
*Montage:* Pilker/ 1 Jig
*Wer:* 5 Personen
*Fänge:* ich 9 Dorsche (40-50 cm), Kumpel 4 Dorsche (größte ca. 75 cm), nächster Kumpel 2 maßige Dorsche und 2 Personen Schneider 
*Sonstiges:* Problem war die stellenweise starke Drift, insbesondere südöstlich Staberhuk (Ausläufer vom Sund), vor Katharinenhof lief es für die Jahreszeit ganz gut, allerdings gaaaanz vorsichtige Bisse (Spinnrute 60 gr mit geflochtener 12'er Fireline), dadurch waren die Fische zu spüren (und zu überlisten)


----------



## leowar (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25.8.2007
*Kutter:* TIETVERDRIEW
*Hafen:* Sassnitz
*Fanggebiet:* vor Rügen / Kap Arkona 
*Wind : 5 - 6*
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
*Drift:* stark
*Fangtiefe:* 15-25
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz und rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Pilker alle Farben probiert  
*Montage:1* Jigs + ein Pilker mit Drilling, 
*Wer:* 19 Leute und ich (vom Angelladen Neubrandenburg organisiert)
*Fänge:* ich 2 Dorsche (den größten knapp 70 /einer ging zurück-->zu klein),nur 9 Fische gefangen zusammen
*Sonstiges: wenn ich das so sehe, wurde überall nur bescheiden gefangen..zum Glück binich net als schneider nach Hause  *


----------



## FalkenFisch (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 25.08.2007
*Boot:* Kleinboot 
*Hafen:* Burgtiefe
*Fanggebiet:* Staberhuk/Katharinenhof 
*Wind : *5 aus Südwest, später Nordwest, dann wieder Südwest
*Himmel:* bedeckt, zwischendurch kurz Sonne
*Drift:* mittel (Katharinenhof)-stark (Staberhuk)
*Fangtiefe:* 14-18m
*Dorschbombe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* verschieden
*Montage:* Pilker/DB ohne Beifänger
*Wer:* 2 Personen
*Fänge:* zusammen 16 Dorsche(bis 60cm, 10 für die Kiste, 6 wieder zurück) + 2 Hornhechte 
*Sonstiges:* Problem war die starke Drift, Pilker mind. 75g. Sehr gut war, die Dorschbombe (100g) einfach mit der Drift über den Grund wackeln zu lassen. Hatte aber leider nur einen Kopf mit und den bei einem Hänger verloren. Dorsche waren sehr vorsichtig und meist knapp gehakt.


----------



## grobro (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.8.2007
*Kutter:* eigens Schlauchboot mit Steuerstand

*Fanggebiet:* Großenbrode schwarzer Grund, Tiefenlinie 12m bis 16m,
ab Nachmittag Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarnsund auf Butt mit Wurm

*Wind : 4* 
*Jigfarbe:* wie immer weiß mit rotem Tupfer
*Pilkerfarbe:* Pilker orange/silber und rot/schwarz bis 120g

Wir waren zu dritt diesmal und haben von ca. 8 bis 13 Uhr nur auf Dorsch gemacht und 
36 Stück bis rauf zu 71 cm gefangen. Nach einem kurzem Landgang mit Mittagessen in Großenbrode gings nochmal los und es wurde mit Wurm auf Grund geangelt. Nebenbei auch etwas gejiggt, was sogar noch 3 kleinere Dorsche brachte. Wittlinge hatten wir nicht einen dabei den Tag. Butts sind am Nachmittag 15 gekommen, 1 Steinbutt dabei mit 45cm.

Insgesamt wieder ein guter Tag, der zeigt, wer mit Farbecholot und Geduld ausgestattet ist, findet auch Fisch. Es läuft auf jeden Fall besser auf 2005 und 2006.


----------



## rahnschote (27. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann:    25 .8
wo:burgstaaken,fehmarn
womit:MS Silverland
wer:icke,und15 andere,meißt touris...
fanggebiet:zwischen südstrand und staberhuk
tiefe:ca.15m
wind:west 4
drift:recht schnell,aber ging noch..
fänge:ich 18maßige dorsche bis55cm,8 untermaßige...
        alle haben gut gefangen zwischen 10 -20stück...
waren bereits 7.20 an der angelstelle und es ging gleich voll los,erste drift 6 dorsche...hatteschon 12 als die kutter aus heiligenhafen eintrafen...:vik:
achja,und drei große makrelen wurden gefangen,eineüber40cm
wollte erst mit der einigkeit raus die war aber schon ausgebucht
war wohl glück auf der silverland war mehr platz und mehr fisch...#6


----------



## Keek (28. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.08.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf / Kieler Förde
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: normal
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 18m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: rotgelb
Montage: 1 Jig
Wer: 50 Pers. - Ausgebucht!!
Fänge: Ein Schneider an Bord (aber was der gemacht hat weiß bis heute keiner) Sonst hatten alle genug Fisch! Ich selbst hatte 14 Dorsche (11 mitgenommen) und vier gute Wittlinge. Konnte auch den Tagessieg für den größten Dorsch mit knapp 70 cm verbuchen. Sonst gab es noch einen Horni und eine Kliesche... Insgesamt ein geiler Tag! Aktuellere Infos hab ich leider nicht, aber ich fahre nächste Woche wieder mit der Forelle raus und hoffe auf ein ähnliches  Erlbnis!
Gruß
Keek


----------



## Zarrentiner (29. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 28.08.2007

Wo :Travemünde 
Kutter: Peter 2

Wind : morgens W 3, später NW 4

Wer : ich 

Pilker: oran./gelb u. gelb/schwarz, erst 75g, dann 90g

Beifänger: ohne

Drift: morgens normal, später kräftig

Fang: 10 Dorsche, (2 davon zurück) die anderen von 50-65 cm
3 Wittlinge (alle zu klein und zurück)

Wetter: trocken, sonnig, kaum Wolken, mit 17 Grad nicht zu warm

Besatzung : Sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden, ist ja nicht auf jedem Kutter so.....

An Bord ca. 20 Angler die fast alle (bis auf 2) ähnlich gut gefangen haben

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Sinned (30. August 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 27.+28.8.07

Wo :Heiligenhafen
Kutter: Ostpreussen

Wind : 27.: 5-6, 28.: 6-7

Wer : ich und ein Kumpel

Pilker: Alles durch die Kiste, Wattwurmmontage

Beifänger: ein Beifänger (rot)

Drift: stark

Fang: 27.: ich 0, kumpel 1 makrele, 28.: ich 0, kumpel einen 36 Dorsch

Wetter: 27.: bewölkt und regen, 28.: sonnig

Besatzung : wie immer sehr nett

am 27. waren ca 15 Leute an Board und es wurden 9 (!) Dorsche gefangen. Am 28. waren ca 25 Leute an Board und es wurden ca 16 Dorsche gefangen.

Anmerkung: Wegen des straken Windes sind wir nur um Fehmarn herumgekuttert. Die anderen Schiffe waren fast immer in Wurfweite. Bei denen wurde auch extrem schlecht gefangen. Da war einfach kein Fisch!
 #d


----------



## Dorsch13 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:1.9
Kutter / Boot:Blauort
Besatzung/Kapitän:Crew wie immer sehr gut gelaunt!!!Egbert hat echt viel gesucht und die eine oder andere Drift ordentlich Fisch gefunden!!!
Heimathafen:Laboe
Wind:2-4
Himmel:Bewölkt
Drift:sehr schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe:15-20meter
Jiggfarbe:Blau
Pilkerfarbe:Blau/Silber
Montage:1Jig+Pilker
Wer:ich und ca.40 andere verrückte
Fänge:8 gute Dorsche


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:1.9
Kutter / Boot:Kleinboot
Besatzung/Kapitän:Ich und ein Arbeitskollege, wie immer gut gelaunt!!
Heimathafen:Eckernförde
Wind:2-4
Himmel:Bewölkt/ einige Schauer
Drift: reichlich
Angel / Fangtiefe:6-8 meter
Pilkerfarberange/gelb
Montage:1Jig+Pilker , Heringsvorfach
Fänge: 9 Heringe und ein Hornhecht von 65cm

Leider nichts vom Dorsch zu sehen, nichtmal mein Fischfinder hat was angezeigt!!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.09.07
Kutter / Boot: MS-Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf / Kieler Förde
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: ...trotz Wind mittel bis wenig (Grundströmung meist mit der Drift)
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 8 - 14 m
Jiggfarbe: rot / schwarz / japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: alle Farben probiert / Gewicht 55 - 70 Gramm
Montage: Pilker & 1 Jig
Wer: 10 Pers. - 1 Gruppe ist (Reservierung des gesamten Bugs) erst gar nicht aufgetaucht...!! = Kapitän stinksauer..
Fänge: Ich 4 Dorsche mitgenommen & 3 zurück und ein paar Wittlinge. Dorsche meist klein bis mittelgroß 30 - 55 cm. An Bord nur eine handvoll Dorsch von ca. 55 - 67 cm (67cm Tagessieger). Im Durchschnitt 3 - 5 Dorsche pro Angler.
Der Kutter fuhr Vormittags nur um den Kieler Förde Leuchtturm, Nachmittags unter Land etwas weiter... aber fast immer in Sichtweite des Leuchtturmes.
Frühstück: Kaffee & reichlich Brötchen & Rührei = gut
Mittagessen: Schweinebraten / Kartoffeln / Rotkohl = gut
Fazit:  Durchschnittlicher Hochsee-Angeltag


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.09.07
Kutter / Boot: MS-Antje
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kappeln / Maasholm
Wind: 5 (es hat recht konstant ordentlich gepustet!)
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: gute Drift
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 8 - 16 m
Jiggfarbe: rot / schwarz / japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: alle Farben probiert / Gewicht 60 - 75 Gramm
Montage: Pilker & 1 Jig
Wer: 15 Pers.
Fänge: Ich 5 Dorsche (40 - 45 cm) mitgenommen & 9 zurück und 8 Wittlinge. Dorsche nur klein 20 - 45 cm. Alle waren froh wenn mal ein Fisch über 38 cm hatte..... An Bord nur ca. 3 - 4 mittlere Dorsche von ca. 50 - 60 cm. Man kam sich vor, als angle man im "Dorsch-Kindergarten". Die Berufsfischer haben in dieser Region offensichtlich wieder mal ganze Arbeit geleistet. Im Durchschnitt 2 - 3 Dorsche (mitgenommen) pro Angler.
Der Kutter fuhr immer in Sichtweite Land, im Umfeld Schleimünde.
Fazit: Alle gut gefangen, leider fast nur "Kindergarten-Dorsche".


----------



## Micky (3. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.09.2007
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn (unter der Brücke durch)
*Wind:* 4
*Himmel:* bewölkt, teilweise niesel, aber überwiegend trocken
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* bis 20m
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot + Wattwurmfarben
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau/silber
*Montage:* 2 Jig, Pilker o. Drilling
*Wer:* 40 Angler - Vollcharter (MEPO KUTTERTOUR)
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch (54cm), 4 Wittlinge (1 Witti + 3 Minileos zurück) - insgesamt glaube ich um die 380 Fische (90-95% Wittlinge)

Vormittags nur sehr wenig Fisch, vielleicht max. 15 Fische, ab nachmittags dann WITTLING-ALARM. Wer Wattwürmer dabei hatte, hatte die Nase vorn. Im Bug/Heck wurde gejiggt, in der Mitte standen die Naturköderangler, die nachmittags echt STRESS hatten!
Das Frühstück an Bord (Rührei) war mal wieder UNSCHLAGBAR lecker.


----------



## deger (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.09.2007
*Kutter / Boot:* Cox22
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burg / Fehmarn 
*Wind:* 5-6
*Himmel:* heiter bis wolkig
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* bis 12m
*Montage: Nachläufer 2 Haken, Watt- und Seeringelwurm*
*Wer:* 4 Angler
*Fänge: ca. 20 Butt mitgenommen

Seegang war recht stark (0,8 - 1,2 m).  Mussten die Tour leider schon gegen 14:30 abbrechen, da zwei Angler an Board mit dem Wellengang gar nicht zurechtkamen...:v 
*


----------



## Fischmansfriend (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.09.2007
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinkutter Perle
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Hirtshals
*Wind:* 3
*Himmel:* bewölkt, teilweise sonnig
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* bis 30m
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/silber
*Montage:* 2 Jig, Pilker o. Drilling
*Wer:* Ich und 2 Kumpels
*Fänge:* insgesamt 90 Dorsche und 200 Makrelen (klein)

Das war wirklich die beste Ausfahrt, die ich je gemacht habe!


----------



## Dorschgogo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.09.2007-07.09.2007
*Kutter / Boot:* Silverland
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burg / Fehmarn 
*Wind:* 4-5 im Schnitt
*Himmel:* heiter bis wolkig
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* bis 15m
*Montage: Kieler Blitz Solo*
*Wer:* Mene Frau und icke
*Fänge: ca. 40 Dorsche in 4 tagen*

Waren wieder 4 schöne Tage auf der Silverland auch wieder viele bekannte wiedergesehen!


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (8. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag d. Ausfahrt: 31.08 bis 6.09

Kutter: MS-SILVERLAND
Hafen/Seegeb.: Burgstaaken/ Fehmarn Belt
Wind: von 3 bis 7 im schnitt 4-5
Himmel: Dunkel bis Sonnig
Drift: Leicht bis Mittel
Fangtiefe: 10-15m
Montage: 60gr Pilker Hauptfarbe Rot
Wer: Meine Frau+Ich und andere z.B. Dorschgogo
Fänge: Meine Frau 4-8 am tag, Ich 15-26 (Maßige gezählt, 51kg Fillet)

Crew und Kapitän wie Immer TOP i.O. nächste Tour anfang Oktober geplant!!!


----------



## kuhni2704 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfaht: 11.9.07, Dienstag
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Fahrtrichtung: Dänischen Inseln
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: Bewölkt, immer wieder Sonne, kein Regen
Drift: mittel bis stark
Fangtiefe: 15-30m
Montage: Pilker 150-200g, Gummioctopusse, Gummi-Makks, Hauptfarben orange, gelb, rot
Wer: mein Bruder und ich
Fänge: mein Bruder und ich zusammen: Dorsch, 21kg Lebendgewicht (1x68cm, 1x65cm, 1x55cm, 1x52cm, 1x44cm, die größten Beiden, jeweils ca 3,5kg), ansonsten an Bord durchwachsen, die meisten hatten 3 maßige Fische, auch einige Wittlinge und 2 schöne große Hornhechte dabei.

Ansonsten: Crew sehr nett und hilfsbereit, werden wieder kommen


----------



## grobro (16. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:            Samstag, 15.09.2007

Ort:                  Lübecker Bucht Höhe Dahme (Fehmarn war zu heftig Wind! )

Schiff:               eigenes Schlauchboot mit Steuerstand

Angler: 4 Leute (inkl. Mir)

Zeit:                 von 10 Uhr bis 19 Uhr, Pausen zwischendurch

Fänge:              67 Dorsche, von 40 bis 75 cm und knapp 5 Kg, 
                        1 Meerforelle (35cm und zurück) , 1 Hornhecht auf Jig !

Wind:               sehr boeig aus West bis Nordwest, 6-7 , in Boen sicher 8

Wie mussten wegen des extremen Windes auf der Ostseite Ostholsteins unterkrauchen und konnten dort wegen „Überwindig“ auch ganz gut Angeln. Die ganzen Angelkutter wie Einigkeit , Tanja und Silverland waren immer irgendwo in Sichtweite. 

Die Fehmarnsundbrücke war wegen Sturm gesperrt für leere LKW, was immer bedeutet Fehmarn geht gar nicht zum Angeln! Wir haben anfangs geschleppt weil wir von den ersten Meerforellenfängen in diesem frühen Herbst gehört hatten, was aber zu keinem Ergebnis führte.

Dann gings wie sonst auch zu einigen bekannten GPS Punkten, wo erst mal kaum was ging.
Dann bauten 2 Leute auf Wattwurm um, was die Wende brachte. Wir fischten die 8 bis 12m Kante ab und fanden sogar ein ganz neues „Loch“ was wir bisher als GPS Punkt noch nicht kannten. Dort gab es allein 37 Dorsche in 60 Min. Wobei es kein wirkliches Loch, sondern mehr ein Steinfeld zu sein scheint. Ohne Wattwürmer hatte der Tag wohl sehr düster ausgesehen. Ich hab das Gefühl Pilker scheint immer weniger zu gehen. Dann eher Jig oder halt Wattwurm.

Die Sonne schien fast den ganzen Tag und Abends nahm der Wind auch leicht ab auf Stärke 6 so. J


----------



## Hack (17. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfaht: 15.9.07, Samstg
Kutter: MS Simone
Hafen: Eckernförde
Fahrtrichtung: Damp, Kappeln
Wind: anfangs schwach, ab mittags sehr ordentlich 
Himmel: sonnig, später wolkiger
Drift: mittel bis stark
Fangtiefe: - m
Montage:  alles was dabei war: Pilker bis 150g, Gummi, Paternoster in allen Farben und Formen
Wer: Schwiegervadder, Kumpel, ich und ca. 45 weitere Matrosen
Fänge: null, njada, niente, zero. Es wurden auf dem ganzen Schiff vlt 20 Dorsche (geschätzt max. 50cm) gefangen, vlt. noch nen paar Wittlinge. Sonst war da gaaaaaaar nix! Sind bis mittags nur auf Höhe von Damp rumgekurvt, mal näher zum Ufer, mal weiter. Später dann vor Kappeln, wo uns die Wellen ordentlich übers Deck purzeln lassen haben. 7-8 Männer wegen Seekrankheit ausser Gefecht (diesmal hat es mich nicht erwischt, juhuu!). Vor Kappeln noch MS Tanja und Wiking getroffen, aber scheinbar auch dort keine Fänge.
Fazit: Puhh, dürfte das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass mich nen Kutter sieht. Auf Kleinboot is irgendwie doch schöner...


----------



## Zanderstipper (20. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.9.07
Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Sichtweite Leuchtturm
Wind: Erst 3, später NW 6-7 
Himmel: bedeckt mit wolkenlücken
Drift: ok, später windbedingt recht stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: geschätzte 10 m
Jiggfarbe: vieles probiert, rottöne waren am fängigsten
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz/rot
Montage: 1 + 2-jigs plus pilker
Wer: wir zu dritt und noch 5 andere
Fänge: 1.: nix, 2.: 3 dorsche, 1 wittling, ich: 1 dorsch. bei den anderen noch schlimmer...
Sonstiges: wollte nicht wirklich. gerrit sagte, sie stehen zu flach, in der brandung wird gefangen, vom kutter nicht.

sind wegen verspätung eines pärchens erst 20 min später ausgelaufen und dann wegen einer sturmwarnung über ne stunde früher wieder rein, viel angelzeit war nicht.

langeland und blauort waren ähnlich besetzt, hab mich gewundert, dass überhaupt mit allen 3 kuttern rausgefahren  wurde. aber trotzdem ein bemühter käptn #6


----------



## Hov-Micha (23. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin zusammen, 

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.9.07
Kutter / Boot: MS Südwind
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken / Richtung SO Lübecker Bucht 
Wind: W 5 mit guten Boen
Himmel: bedeckt; später bisken Sonne
Drift: windbedingt recht stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:  16-20 m
Jiggfarbe: Springerfliege rot-gelb
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz/rot  rot/gelb  silber/blau
Montage: 1 Springer plus Pilker 120-150g
Wer: ich und ca 40 andere, volles Haus... Silverland war im Arch
Fänge: hab 6 brauchbare von 45-65cm, massenhaft Wittlinge

Sonstiges:
Dorsch ging kaum dafür ab und an ´ne Makrele!
Denke jeder hat was gefangen(Wittlinge)...es wurden aber leider immer wieder die Schwärme der Mini-Wittlinge angesteuert!
Hab in der Dämmerung mit der Spinnrute mehr gefangen #6 hätte mir daher flacheres Wasser gewünscht!!
Es war für mich das 1.Mal auf so´nem Kutter, bin bisher nur auf Kleinbooten in DK rumgeschippert..wollte eigentlich schön mit Gummifisch jiggen aber Boot war zu voll mit zu starker Drift unterm Kiel.
Ich verbuchs als Erfahrung |rolleyes

TL
Micha


----------



## Die Gummitanke (23. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.2007
Schiff: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wetter: morgens 2-3, mittags abflauend bis null, Sonne
Fanggebiet: Kiel Leuchtturm und weiter
Montage: Pilker Kieler Blitz und Dorschblinker, light Jigging
Wer: Ich und jede Menge andere mutige Angler aufm Schiff
Fänge:ich 12 Dorsche, 1 x 70 cm, 1 x 67 cm und 1 x 65 cm und viele über 50.
Fazit: Eggi und die Crew der Blauort haben einen Super-Job geleistet !!!!!!!!!! Es war ein schwieriges Fischen und wer sich richtig eingestellt hat der hat seinen Fisch gefangen. Fisch war in sehr guten Größen da, für ne Kuttertour schon außergewöhnlich.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonne Tanke


----------



## Pesu83 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:24.9.07
Kutter:MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Wind:2-3 SW
Himmel:nur Sonne
Drift: Zu wenig
Seegebiet: Am Schießgebiet lang
Angeltiefe:Von 8-14m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilker:55gr Orange-silber
Montageilker mit 1-2 Jiggs
Wer:Frank und ich und 35 andere
Fänge:Frank 0,ich 1 über 70. Der rest vielleicht 30 Dorsche:r


----------



## Pesu83 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:25.9.07
Kutter:MS Monika
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Wind:3 dann 4-5 SW
Himmel:Bis 8.15 Uhr Regen und dann Sonne und Wolken im wechsel
Drift: 1 Seemeile
Seegebiet: Fehmarnsund bis Sagasbank
Angeltiefe:Von 6-14m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilker:60gr rot-schwarz
Montageilker mit 1-2 Jiggs
Wer:Frank und ich und 11 andere
Fänge:Frank und ich 15 für die Kiste und 6 zurück,der beste hatte 15 alleine|rolleyes


----------



## miguel230176 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 26.09.07
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Heimathafen: Travemünde
Wetter: Wind 3-4, bedeckt, nachmittags auch sonnig
Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht. Nördlich gefahren.
Angeltiefe: 6- 18m
Pilkerfarbe: alles mögliche, Gelb ging ganz gut.
Montage: solo Pilker
Wer: Schwiegervater und ich
Fänge: Zusammen 6 Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge. 1 Dorsch knapp 80cm!
Der Kapitän von der Peter 2 hatte große Mühe die wenigen Fische die in der Ostsee noch sind zu finden. Hat es aber ganz gut hinbekommen. Jeder hatte sein Fisch, ca 80 Fische bei 40 Anglern! Diesesmal 1 1/2 std bis zum ersten Tuten. Sonst 30 min. |bigeyes


----------



## dirk.karina (27. September 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock - Warnemünde
Wind: 2-4
Himmel: hat den ganzen Tag geregnet
Drift: mittel - stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-12 m
Jiggfarbe: rot-schwarz, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz, blau-silber, rot-gold
Montageilker mit 2 Beifängern
Wer: ich mit 17 anderen
Fänge: ich 5 Dorsche zum mitnehmen; auf'm Boot so ca. 60
Dorsche; 4-5 Leute auf'm Boot waren Schneider
Sonstiges: Käpt'n wie immer auf der Suche nach dem Fisch erfolgreich. Dieser dann etwas beissfauler, ab 11:30 dann besser. Insgesamt waren dazu leider 4 Stunden Fahrzeit nötig.
MS Zufriedenheit - der Name ist Programm


----------



## Dominik_ED9 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.09.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Himmel: Bewölkt/Sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-14 m
Jiggfarbe: rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz, silber Schwarz, Gummifisch etc.
Montage: Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
Wer: 2 Leute
Fänge: 8 Dorsche


----------



## Charly_Brown (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.10.2007
Zeit: 6:30 - 12:00
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: NorbAIRt, Tino und ich
Wind: SW 1. später SO-O 2-3
Himmel: heiter
Drift: fast nichts
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 8-20m / 12-13m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, rot-grün
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwar, silber-orange, schwarz-rot-gelb 
Montage: Pilk + Jig (1 od. 2)
Fänge: NorbAIRt 1x Dorsch, Tino 4x Dorsch, ich 6x Dorsch
Sonstiges: Das Fischen war ziemlich schwierig, da wir so gut wie keine Anzeige hatten, und die Drift annähernd null war. Es waren sehr viele Boote unterwegs, die entweder auf Haufen zusammen lagen, oder umherfuhren, um Fisch zu suchen. Die Angelkutter waren fuhren erst an uns vorbei, weiter nach draußen um dann später wieder dichter unter Land zu kommen, auch die haben sehr sehr oft versetzt. Von unseren 11 Dorschen waren 1 Fisch über 70, 4 Fische über 60, 3 über 50 und der Rest zwischen 45 und 50. Alles in allem, ein super Angeltag, bei klasse Wetter!


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.10.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland I
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Himmel: Bewölkt/Sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-14 m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: die ganze Palette
Montage: Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
Wer: 2 Leute
Fänge: 6 Dorsche davon 3 maßig.

Auf dem ganzen Schiff wurde sehr wenig gefangen. Anfangs haben wir in 5m Wassertiefe geangelt wo es hieß werfen, werfen, werfen.
Gegen Mittag haben wir dann im etwas tieferen gefischt und die Drift wurde dann auch endlich mal stärker. ( Morgens gegen null!)

Die Kutter Kehrheim, Blauort und Forelle haben auch schlecht gefangen.

Alles in allem war es trotzdem ein schöner Tag an der frischen Luft.


----------



## AndreL (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.10.07
Boot: Meins
Seegebiet: Hohenfelde / Schönberg
Wind: O2-O3
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 0,4 Km/h
Schleppgeschwindigkeit: um 5 Km/h
Wassertiefe: 6-7,5m
Angeltiefe: ca. 5m
Köder: Wobbler
Köderfarbe: Blau
Wer: 3 Leute

Fänge: 38 Dorsche zwischen 50-70cm, 1 Meerforelle 53cm

Sonstiges: Viele Boote auf dem Wasser aber nur sehr sehr wenige haben Fische gefangen. Fast alle lagen auf 10m+ und haben gepilkt, dummerweise war ab etwa 8m nahezu kein Fisch mehr.

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.10.07
Boot: Meins
Seegebiet: Hohenfelde / Schönberg
Wind: NO 0-2
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 0,3-0,8 Km/h
Schleppgeschwindigkeit: um 5 Km/h
Wassertiefe: 6-7,5m
Angeltiefe: ca. 5m
Köder: Wobbler
Köderfarbe: Blau
Wer: 3 Leute

Fänge: 117 Dorsche zwischen 50-90cm, 1 Meerforelle 45cm

Sonstiges: Wie am 3. die Forelle lag direkt vor Schönberg auf etwa 6m und bei denen lief auch nichts obwohl das Echolot reichlich Fisch zeigte und wir auch gut gefangen haben, auch beim Pilken.

Anbei beide Trackaufzeichnungen inklusive Wegpunkte von jedem Fisch (und auch Aussteigern) im GPX Format.


----------



## hugonase (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04-06.10.07
Boot: Antares
Seegebiet: Ostl und westl von Fehmarn
Wind: ka
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: ka
Wassertiefe: 10-30m
Angeltiefe: 10-30m
Köder: Pilker, Gummifisch, Twister
Köderfarbe: Alle
Wer: unterschiedlich

Am ersten Tag, ca 20 Leute auf dem Kutter, Fangergebniss 9 Dorsche
Am zweiten Tag, ca 15 Leute auf dem Kutter, Fangergebniss ca. 12 Dorsche
Am dritten Tag , ca 25 Leute auf dem Kutter, Fangergebniss ca 10 Dorsche, 3 Witllinge, 2 Hornhecht

Fazit: Das ganze ist ein Witz, 1.600 KM gefahren für den Krampf. Entweder ist die Ostsee total überfischt, oder der Kapitän ist unfähig. Zweiteres glaube ich nicht, da es den anderen Kuttern genauso ging


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonnabend, 6.10.07
Kutter: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: Ostsee irgendwo nördlich von Heiligendamm (?)
Wind: O 2-3
Wetter: Fühnebel, ab 8:00 Uhr strahlende Sonne, 14- 16 °C
Drift: sehr schwach
Fangtife: bis max. ca. 20m
Köder: alles, was die Pilker- und Gufi-Kiste hergab

Fänge: 2 maßige Dorsche, 7 maßige Wittlinge, unzählige untermaßige Wittlinge (released)
auf dem ganzen Kutter max. 10 Dorsche und Wittlinge bis zum Abwinken

Bemerkungen: Die MS Christa ist der sauberste Kutter, den ich auf der Ostsee kenne. Wo sonst werden z.B. die Schlachtbretter von der Besatzung abends nicht nur intensiv geschrubbt sondern sogar desinfiziert? Das ganze Schiff ist wirklich blitzblank und super in Schuss!


----------



## Waldemar (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonnabend, 6.10.07
Kleinboot
eingesetzt in Kühlungsborn
Angelgebiet: Trollegrund u. Umgebung
Wind: N 2
Wetter: Fühnebel, ab 9:00 Uhr Sonne, 14- 16 °C
Drift: 1,3kmh
Fangtife:7m bis max. ca. 20m
Köderilker u. Gufi. ging garnicht. Watti war der Renner.
Fänge: 2 maßige Dorsche, 1 maßiger Wittling, 8 schöne Platten.
Ansonnsten ein sehr schöner Angeltag, was das Wetter anbelangt.


----------



## Bonifaz (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonnabend, 6.10.07
Schlauchboot
eingesetzt in: Dahme
Angelgebiet:  Schwarzer Grund 
Wer: Hafjo und ich
Wind: N 2
Wetter: Fühnebel, ab 9:00 Uhr Sonne, 14- 16 °C
Drift: 1,3kmh
Fangtife:5m bis 13m
Köder: Pilker + Beifänger bzw. Heringspaternoster
Fänge: Hafjo ca. 20 Dorsche bis 60cm (mitgenommen 7) 1 Hering, 1 Mefo Aussteiger, Hornhechtnachläufer
Ich: 12 Dorsche bis 61cm (7 mitgenommen), 1 Mefobiß

#6


----------



## CyberFisch (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonnabend, 6.10.07
Eigenes boot
eingesetzt in: neustadt
Angelgebiet:tiefentonne
Wer: Mein Vatter und ich
Wind: Nord-ost kaum wind
Wetter: Frühnebel, ab 10:00 Uhr Sonne, 13°C
Drift: kaum
Fangtife:5m bis 22m
Köder: Pilker - Heringspaternoster - Wattwurm auf grund
Fänge: 5 Dorsche so um die 50 cm/
25 Platte 
30 Heringe 
und eine Mefo von 55 cm:q


----------



## grobro (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.10.07
Boot: MS Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen aus
Seegebiet: Kurs Fehmarn
Angeltiefe: 10-15m
Köder: Pilker, Gummifisch, Twister
Köderfarbe: Alle
Wer: ca. 20 Leutchen an Bord

Es wurden auf dem ganzen Kutter vielleicht 25 Dorsche gefangen. Ein super peinliches und deutliches Ergebnis, der Teich ist leer! Wittlinge gab es einige, aber fast alle nur Handgross.

Die Besatzung schien alles andere als motiviert und das Klo war unter aller Sau!


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfaht: 13.10.07, Samstg
Kutter: MS Langeland1
Hafen: Laboe
Fahrtrichtung: Langeland, Dän.
Wind: 2bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mittel 
Fangtiefe: - 10m bis 20m
Montage: Gummi, mit und ohne beifänger
Ergebniss: 2 Dorsche;+. Einer 48cm und der andere 74cm.
Die Manschaft hat alles gegeben, aber der Fisch wollte halt nicht  so. Es wurden glaube ich nur 20 Strolche gefangen.
Es waren über 30 Mann/Frau an Bord.


----------



## Seatrout (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfaht: die letzten 4-5 tage
Kutter: eigenes boot
Hafen: kappeln
Fahrtrichtung: schleimünde
Wind: unterschiedlich
Himmel: alles
Drift: mittel 
Fangtiefe: 3-5 meter
Montage: Gummifisch
Ergebniss: pro tag etwa eine kiste(30-40 dorsche)

Also Fisch ist da, gewusst wo, wie und wann und man fängt auch.Ich muss sagen hab schon lange nicht mehr so gut gefangen wie diesen herbst.Bloß dass die fische im flachen sind.die kutter stehen einfach zu tief.
Achso: angelzeit immer so von 18-20 uhr

gruß seatrout


----------



## djoerni (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag der ausfahrt: 14.10.

kutter/boot: my nicki
heimathafen: laboe
angelgebiet: vor wentorf
tiefe: alles zwischen 5 und 15 meter
Wind/drift: wind geschätzte 3-4 drift mittelmäßig
Köder: quer durch die kiste: mit wobblern geschleppt, brachte 2 leos, später auf 5 metern mit kleinen 30 gramm pilkern und snaps. 
fänge: zu zweit ca. 12 dorsche zum mitnehmen zwischen 50 und 60 cm. 

Insegsamt ein netter tag mit nem super bo!ot


----------



## Bubu63 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Mehrtagesfahrt mit der "MS SEHO",* Heiligenhafen, 30 Angler des FV Datteln, 
12.-14.10.2007

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.10.
Seegebiet: Rund um die Sagasbank
Wind: 5-7 bft
Wetter: bedeckt, 12 Grad
Drift: stark
Angeltiefe: 8-18m
Köder: Pilker 85 - 150 gr. orange/silber + schwarz/rot, solo
Fänge: Alle insgesamt 50 Dorsche, Ich 2 Dorsche + 2 Wittlinge, Nemo`s

Sonstiges: Alle Kutter fischten an derselben Stelle, eine Fahrt an andere Stellen
war, auch für die "SEHO" , aufgrund des herrschenden Windes nicht möglich.
Daher nur sehr mäßiges Fangergebnis.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.10.
Seegebiet: vor Lolland, sowie später vor Langeland
Wind: 2-4 bft
Wetter: sonnig, 16 Grad
Drift: mittel - wenig
Angeltiefe: 10-28m
Köder: Pilker 35-150 gr., orange/silber, schwarz/rot, solo
Fänge: Alle ca. 130 Dorsche in guten Größen+ 35-40 Makrelen ( ! ), Ich 8 Dorsche, davon 1x 75èr, 1X 78èr, 1x 84èr +6 große Makrelen !

Sonstiges: In den letzten 2 Driften gab es Fisch satt in teilweise bemerkenswerten Größen.
Mirko fand einen Heringsschwarm unter dem Makrelen standen unter denen wiederrum
große Dorsche standen = Freßorgie ! Nur große Makrelen ( bis 1,24 kg ! ), Dorsche bis zu 10pfd ! Gut gesucht Mirko !

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.10.
Seegebiet: Langeland
Wind: 3-5 bft
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig, 14 Grad
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: 12-20m
Köder: Pilker 65 - 150gr, orange/silber, schwarz/rot, solo
Fänge: Alle ca. 80 Dorsche, Ich 3 Dorsche, 1 Wittling, 1 Platte, Nemos

Sonstiges: Nur noch ein paar Driften vor Langeland, aber die Makrelen und die großen Dorsche waren weg. Bei einem Zwischenstop auf der Rückfahrt von Langeland kam
noch mal ein Dorsch von über 1m und 17pfd als i-Tüpfl auf eine rundum gelungene Fahrt.
Höhepunkt für alle war eindeutig der überraschende Fang der großen Ostseemakrelen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"MS SEHO", immer wieder !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## TomHQ (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.10.07
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen, Fanggebiet östlich von Fehmarn
*Wind:* morgens 5, später 3-4 aus West
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* morgens stark, ab Mittag kaum vorhanden
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10m
*Jiggfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot/schwarz, gelb/rot
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* Mein Sohn Jakob, Andreas, ich und etwa 14 andere
*Fänge:* Jakob 3, ich 4, Andreas 2 maßige Dorsche, etwa 6 Nemos wurden zurückgesetzt. 
Auf dem Schiff insgesamt gut 40 Dorsche.
*Sonstiges:* Schöne Tour auf einem schönen Kutter *#h*


----------



## yallamann (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.10.07
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Möwe
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Hooksiel, Deutsche bucht
*Wind:* schwach
*Himmel:* zuerst bedeckt, dann wolkig
*Drift:* je nach stelle schwach bis mittelstark
*Pilkerfarbe:* grau/blau, grau/rot, grau/gelb
*Montage:* Makrelenvorfach mit Blei (tipp des skippers) oder Pilker, Pilker mit Dorschblinker
*Wer:* Ich
*Fang:* 7 kleine Dorsche ( der größte ca. 30 cm, durften alle weiterschwimmen)
*Sonstiges:*gesamte Fahrtdauer 10 stunden, davon ca. 3 stunden geangelt. es wurden 2 wracks angesteuert. hin zum ersten, dann zum 2. und zurück zum ersten. es gab keine angelrelevanten durchsagen. lediglich wenn die würstchen oder die suppe warm waren oder es mal wieder weiterging. Lag der kutter seitlich in der drift wurde nicht mehr gedreht. Am ende lagen in den Wannen des gesamten Kutters 3 meiner Meinung nach untermassige Dorsche (ca. 30 cm), und ca 15 Makrelen von 10(!!) bis 20 cm. Es waren weder Schlachtbank (war mir eh egal) noch gaff vorhanden , dafür wurde aber wenigstens ein wasserschlauch angeschlagen.

Mein Fazit: nicht Empfehlenswert. Der Skipper und sein Kumpel waren zwar freundlich aber unmotiviert. Die 39 euro (exclusive Mittagessen) für die Fahrt sowie das abgerissene Material hätte ich besser für die nächste Ostseetour gespart.
Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Patzak (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.10.2007 
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt Pelzerhaken Untiefentonne
Wind: ca. 4 
Himmel: klar bis leicht Bewölkt
Drift: stark mit meinem kleinem Schlauchboot
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-19m
Jiggfarbe:keine
Pilkerfarbe: gelb Rot
Montage: nur Pilker
Wer: Nur Ich 
Fänge: 1 guten Dorsch von ca. 57cm, 4 kleine Dorsche wieder am schwimmen und viele kleine Witlinge
Sonstiges:hatte leide erst mein Boot zuspät fertig gestellt und damit war ich gerade mal Effektiv keine Stunde am Angeln.#q
Fisch ist da, aber man muß ihn suchen, durch den starken drift  immer wieder an die Kante von 4m anfahren und bis 19m Tiefe treiben lassen. Viele kleine Schwärme auf dem Echolot auf ca 12m bei einer Wassertiefe von 17-19m fast Mittelwassser, hatte aber nichts zum Hering oder Makrelen fischen beigehabt. Morgen bei gutem Wetter sofort wieder raus :vik:und werde wiede berichten.

MfG
Christian #6


----------



## marcoe (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.2007 
Kutter / Boot: Peter| 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde
Wind: ca. 2-3 
Himmel: klar bis leicht Bewölkt
Drift: Mittelmäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-13m
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe: silber-schwarz-rot
Montage: Pilker mit einem roten Beifänger
Wer: Ich, Patty, Rolf, Gerd,Frank und cirka 35 Mitangler 
Fänge: Gefangen wurde so mittelmäßig, aber eigendlich hat Jeder mindestens 2-3 Dorsche gefangen. Aber der Durchschnitt lag bei 4-8 stück. Die größe der Dorsche war zwischen 45 cm und 70 cm. Das Pilkergewicht betrug 50-80 Gramm und es wurde überwiegend auf rot gefangen. Das Fanggebiet war zwischen Neustadt und Pelzerhagen recht dicht unter Land.#h


----------



## Patzak (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.2007 Samstag 13-16 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt Sierksdorf
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: relativ klar
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: alle Möglichen
Montage: zuerst Piker in alles Varianten
Wer: ich alleine
Fänge: 0 Dorsche, 28 Heringe
Sonstiges: Mit mehreren Booten wurde vor Sierksdorf gefischt, bei mir ging kein Dorsch auf den Pilker, auf den anderen Booten nur ein kleiner. Da auf dem Echolot Heringsschwärme zusehen war entschloss ich mich noch ein paar mitzunehmen was auch sofort klappte. Hatte auch versucht am Wrack  N54 03.929 E10 50.153 zufischen, da ich am Echolot gute fische gesehen hatte aber null Chance. Hatte dann noch am Westlichen Graben  N54°04.92 E10°49.35 es versucht aber selbst hier waren auch keine Heringe mehr.:v


 Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.2007 18-20 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt Pelzerhaken
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: klar
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-16m
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz/Grau Gummifisch mit 50 Jigkopf PilkJig
Pilkerfarbe: keine
Montage: Nur Gummifisch mit 50gr. PilkJig
Wer: ich und meine Mutter
Fänge: 9 Dorsche und 28 Heringe 2 Wittlinge
Sonstiges: Da meine Mutter auch mal wieder fischen wollte holte ich sie am Strand des Klinikums ab und wir fuhren zur Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken N54°04.69 E10°52.24. Zuerst fischten wir beide mit Heringspaternoster und Pilker auf Hering und fingen promt Heringe. Als meine Mutter einen Dorsch am Pilker gehakt hatte versuchte ich nur mit einem Pilker auf Dorsch da das Echolot unter den Heringsschwärmen öfters Grundfische zeigte und ich eigentlich nur Dorsch wollte. nach 30min ging nichts auf meinen Pilker der wieder in verschiedenen Farben gefischt worden ist. #dAls ich dann doch mal meinen neuen Gummifisch mit einem 50gr. PilkJig fischte stieg sofort einer ein. In keinen 45min fing ich 14 Dorsche wobei ich nur 9 von ca. 50-65cm mitgenommen hatte. Ich mußte aber meinen Jig immer auch Kontakt halten und ganz sanft an ihm Zucken und ich merkte sofort jeden kleinen Interessenten, wobei wenn ich ihn schnell führte kein einziger sich für ihn Interessierte. Ich war schwer überrascht als es so gekommen war.:vik:


----------



## Patzak (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.10.2007 Montag 17.30Uhr-19Uhr
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt Pelzerhaken
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: klar
Drift: sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: keine Ahnung da ich mein Echolot versenkt hatte denke 7-16m
Jiggfarbe: Gummifisch in verschiedenen Farben
Pilkerfarbe: keinen
Montage: nur Gummifisch mit 50gr. PilkJig
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: 12 Dorsche 8 Mitgenommen
Sonstiges: Da ich mein Echolot ein Tag vorher im Wasser versenkt hatte#q, hatte ich auch eigentlich heute keine Lust mehr rauszufahren ohne zuwissen ob fisch unter mir sei#d.( ******* kann man sich an Elektronik gewöhnen) Als es mich dann doch pakte kurz vor dem Abend fuhr ich noch schnell zur Untiefentonne, da ich dort eigentlich in den Abendstunden fische gefangen hatte. Als ich mich zwei mal an der Kante vorbeitreiben lies und sämtliche Farben der Gummifische und dann doch noch ein paar Pilker vesuchte erwischte ich keinen Leo:c. Als ich mich dann von der Untiefentonne dicht an der Kante ins Flache Wasser Richtung Seebrücke Pelzerhaken treiben lies knallte Innerhalb von ca. 30min ein Dorsch nach dem anderen 8 hatte ich mitgenommen wohl komischerweise relativ kleine so um die 45cm und nicht ein größerer aber dafür  6 so kleine die nicht größer waren als mein Gummifisch|bigeyes


----------



## grobro (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag, 14.10.07

Boot: MS Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen aus

Seegebiet: erst unter der Brücke durch, dann lagen wir fast Höhe Dahme! Fahrtzeit insgesamt bis 9.45 Uhr!
Angeltiefe: erst 20m , dann wurde es immer flacher bis auf 6m


Wer: Schiff war voll mit 41 Leuten

Fänge: Dorsche 22, 

und damit meine ich nicht unsere, weil mein Kumpel und ich hatten beide 0, sondern auf dem ganzen Schiff 22 Stück! Dazu kommen nochmal etwa 35 Wittlinge, wobei die meisten nicht größer waren als 25 cm. von den 22 Dorschen kann man auch nochmal etwa 10 unter 38cm abziehen. 

Die Tage zuvor wurde genauso übel gefangen, wobei ich denke es liegt an der Ostsee und an der Gesamtsituation des Bestandes.

Die Bedingungen an den Tag waren jedenfalls super, Wind 3 bis 4 und leichte Drift und Sonne. Aber die Einigkeit ist super eng an den Seiten und ich kenne es von der Christa damals so, es gab auch mal Durchsagen, wie "jetzt 17m Tiefe" oder"Suppe ist fertig".

Nein, der Kapitän sitzt den ganzen Tag im Kabuff oben und überlegt was er mit den über 1000 Euro Einnahmen machen soll. 

Schlechte Fänge sind die eine Sache, schlechte Kundenbetreung die andere-siehe MS Seeteufel.

Insgesamt ist ein Tag am Strand mit der Spinnrute schöner als auf so einem Kutter, du fühlst dich nicht wie in der U-Bahn und fängst besser.


----------



## Pillepalle (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Dienstag 23.10.07
*Kutter :* Südwind
*Heimathafen :* Fehmarn / Burgstaaken
*Wind :* Vormittags 3-4 / Nachmittags  5
*Himmel :* bewölkt
*Drift :* schwach bis mittel
*Fangtiefe:* recht flach
*Pilker/ Jig :* verschiedene
*Wer :* ich , 4 Arbeitskollegen ( 2 davon zum ersten mal) und 7 andere
*Fänge :* eigentlich recht ordentlich, zusammen mit den Kollegen 21 Stück mitgenommen( ich 8 ) und etliche zurückgesetzt.  Größe so zwischen 45 und 60 cm.

*Sonstiges:* Es war nichts los auf dem Kutter, so hatten wir reichlich Platz.
Da der Wind aus nördlichen Richtungen kam und doch recht kräftig wurde ( mir ging es jedenfalls ordentlich schlecht) blieb der Kutter am Staberhuk dicht unter Land.
Sämtliche Dorsche von uns wurden auf Pilker gefangen. Auf Beifänger und Gummifisch tat sich gar nichts.


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : Freitag 26.10
Kutter : Kleinboot
Heimathafen : Neustadt
Wind : O2
Himmel : bewölkt mit Regen
Drift : mittel
Fangtiefe: 10-15
Pilker/ Jig : rot Kieler Blitz + Heringsvorfach
Wer : ich , 
Fänge : 10 Dorsche Ü50 2 Dorsche Ü70 30 Heringe ca 15-20 cm
8 Wittis

Sonstiges: ein genialer Tag

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## TrophyBass (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Samstag 27.10.07
*Kutter :* MS Monika
*Heimathafen :* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* Vormittags 1-2 / Nachmittags 2
*Himmel :* bewölkt später sonnig
*Drift :* schwach den ganzen Tag
*Fangtiefe:* zuerst 8-14m später bis 20 m
*Pilker/ Jig :* verschiedene Beifänger:  Oktopuss!!!
*Wer :* ich , vaddern und schwager
*Fänge :* 3 maßige mitgenommen(einer davon Tagessieger mit 2,5 kg), 4 Dorsche durften wiéder schwimmen. Letzte runde gabs massig Wittlinge für den ganzen Kutter

*Sonstiges:* Die Crew hat alles gegeben, sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich. Nur zu empfehlen. Alles in allem aber ein schöner Angeltag mit mäßigen Erfolg


----------



## Roofy (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*





*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 
*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Samstag 27.10.07
*Kutter :* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen :* Laboe
*Wind :* Vormittags 1
*Himmel :* bewölkt später sonnig
*Drift :* schwach den ganzen Tag
*Fangtiefe:* gefühlsmäßig nicht sehr tief
*Pilker/ Jig :* verschiedene Beifänger
*Wer :* drei Freunde und ich
*Fänge : einen ganz kleinen untermäßigen und fast einen rießen, bei dem mir die Schnur gerissen ist:c. Danach war die Laune auf dem Tiefpunkt. Ein paar Wittlinge konnten mich aber trösten. Aber das Wetter war obergeil. *

*Sonstiger Kommentar: Das Team ist aller erste Klasse!!!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6*

*Sonstiges*


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : Samstag 27.10.07
Kutter : eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen : Zu Hause :q
Wind : 1-2
Himmel : bewölkt teilweise sonnig
Drift : schwach , teilweise keine
Fangtiefe: zwischen 5 und 10 m
Pilker/ Jig : Blinker Snap Draget und Naturködermontagen mit Wattis
Wer : Dario 16 und ich
Fänge : ca. 25 Dorsche 35 - 60cm, 20 Wittlinge bis 30 cm und 4 Flundern 1x Baby und 3x 35 - 42 cm

Sonstiges: Wetter und Wind haben gut mitgespielt. War mal wieder ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : Samstag 27.10.07, 9-15 Uhr
Kutter : eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen : Grossenbrode
Wind : 1-2
Himmel : bewölkt, teilweise sonnig
Drift : schwach , später gar keine
Fangtiefe: zwischen 7,5 bis 10m
Pilker/ Jig : 60g Pilker mit roten Jigs und Naturködermontagen mit Wattis
Wer : 2 Kollegen und ich
Fänge : 12 Dorsche 40 bis Ü60cm, 1 Platte und 1 Wittling

Sonstiges: Tolles Wetter, aber die Drift war gegen Mittag ganz weg, dann auch (fast) keine Fänge mehr. Es wurden keine  untermassigen Fische gefangen, ein super Angeltag!


----------



## benke80 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Samstag 27.10.07, 06.00 - 15.30 Uhr
Kutter: MS Seeadler
Heimathafen: Rostock / Stadthafen
Wind: 0-2 bis 12 Uhr, ab 12 Uhr 3-4
Himmel: bewölkt, diesig
Drift: bis Mittach schwach , später doch ordentlich 
Fangtiefe: zwischen !!! 5,5 !!! bis 10m (und das mitm Kutter)
Fanggebiet: Westmole Richtung Graal-Müritz, immer unter Land
Pilker/ Jig: DE-Pilker 50g und weniger, plus Heringsvorfach
Wer: Ein Kumpel und ich
Fänge: zusammen 28 Dorsche und 2 Heringe. 

Sonstiges: :vik: Ein derart tolles Angeln hatten wir lange nicht mehr auf der Ostsee. Bis Mittag schwache Drift, also schön leichtes Angeln! Geflochtene Schnur und 3m-Rute, WG 10-30 gr, sollte man mal probiert haben! 3 kleine Dorsche schwimmen wieder. Dorschgrößen bis ca. 80 cm. Die Heringe waren schon richtig schön fett, leider nur 2 :-(... 
Ein super Angeltag! Danke an den "Bootsmann" und den Cptn der MS Seeadler. Gern wieder...#h


----------



## Charly_Brown (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.10.2007
Zeit: 12:00 - 13:30
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: ganz alleine
Wind: NW 1-2
Himmel: sonnig bis heiter
Drift: ganz leicht
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 6-13m / 6-7m
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: diesmal mit Spinnrute und Möre silda in gelb-orange
Montage:Blinker
Fänge: 3x Dorsch (45, 55, 65cm)
Sonstiges: Das Echo zeigt nur extrem vereinzelt Dorsche an. Anfangs hab ich noch gesucht, gestoppt, und kurz ums Boot gepilkt, war aber nicht so erfolgreich. Dann habe ich mich driften lassen und hab viel Strecke mit der Spinnflitze gemacht. Das hat dann auch zum Erfolg geführt, und hat deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht als an der Pilkrute!


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.10.2007
*Kutter:* MS Forelle
*Hafen:* Heikendorf
*Wind :*  3-4
*Himmel:* bedeckt, leichter Regen, später etwas Sonne
*Drift:* morgens wenig, später ein bischen mehr
*Fangtiefe:* 6-10 m
*GuFi:* RelaxKopyto 4 auf 50g Kugelkopf
*Jigfarbe:* gefangen wurde auf rot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün/silber 60gr.
*Montage:* versuche mit Naturköder gleich Null  
*Wer:* 2 Kollegen und ich, Gesamt 22Mann
*Fänge:* auf dem gesamten Schiff ca 100 Dorsche, ich hatte 4,Jan 3,Timo 2 
*Sonstiges:* Herrliche Plätze im Heck gehabt, ansonsten wie immer alles bestens #6


----------



## welsfaenger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.11.2007
*Kleinboot: Kuddel*
*Hafen:* Fehmarn / erst Sagasbank dann Staberhuk
*Wind :* 2-3
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, nachmittags sonnig
*Drift:* morgens ein bißchen, nachmittags fast garnichts
*Fangtiefe:* 6-17 m
*GuFi:* Attractor Japanrot mit Fischkopf (40 gr.), Attractor grün glitter mit 21-50 gr. Rundkopf
*Pilker:* nur einen auf einen rot-schwarzen No-Name mit 50gr.
*Montage:* GuFi solo
*Wer:* Kuddel (unser Skipper), mein Bruder, ein Freund und ich
*Fänge:* Bruder 9 (40-60 cm), Freund 14 (40-71cm) ich 16 (40-65 cm), Kuddel 5 (40-90 !!! cm) (Fotos kommen noch)
*Sonstiges:* Herrliches Angeln, jedoch standen die Fische extrem vereinzelt, man mußte sich jeden Fisch hart erkämpfen. Das Angeln erinnerte mehr ans Zander-Jiggen als an ein Dorschangeln.


----------



## Dorschkönigin (3. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 3.11.2007
Kutter / Boot: Ms Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind: kaum
Himmel: erst bedeckt und dann sonne pur
Drift: 0,4 fast null
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7m 
Jiggfarbe: wenn schwarz rot
Pilkerfarbe: dunkle Töne
Montage: pilker und ab und zu mal mit jig
Wer: ich und 30 andere
Fänge: 6 schöne dorsche 50cm bis 65cm
Sonstiges: muß sagen war aml wieder ein total geiler tag auf der forelle! es wurden nur schöne dorsche gefangen der größte hatte 72cm und die meisten aufen kutter waren 10 stück!


----------



## senso pilk (4. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 3.11.07
*Boot/Kutter: *Ms Peter 2
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Wismar
*Wind & Wetter: *hin und wieder etwas Nieselregen ab 12 Uhr nahm der Wellengang ziemlich zu, so das wir etwas unter Land fuhren!
*Drift: *anfangs ok ab Mittag sehr Stark
*Wer:* meiner einer mit 3 bekannten + ca 25 andere
*Köder:* Pilker in allen Formen und Farben zeitweise Gufi (ich habe später von solopilk umgestellt und habe mir noch nen 2er Heringspaternoster vorgeschaltet
*Fänge:* auf ganzem Schiff nur ca. 30 Dorsche dafür aber ordentliche Stückgrößen von ca 3-4 Pfund Größter hatte 11 Pfund mehrere mit 8 Pfund usw.
bei mir waren es 4 Dorsche und ca 35 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* schönes Schiff, nette Besatzung! Käpten war sehr bemüht fisch zu finden hat es aber versäumt den Kahn in der Drift zu halten so das sehr starke seitliche drift herschte und somit viel tütelkram mit den anderen Anglern!( ich stand ziemlich im Bug und hatte des Öfteren Tütel mit den Anglern vom Heck!?!)


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (4. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.11.2007 
*Kutter*: MS Forelle
*Heimathafen*:Heikendorf
*Wind*:N/O 0-2
*Himmel*:früh morgens grau,Nieselregen/später schönster Sonnenschein
*Drift*:0,2 KN #d
*Tiefe*:6-10 Meter
*Köder*:überwiegend GuFi´s (30-40gr. Köpfe) in gedeckten Farben und rot/schw, außerdem Pilker (Eisele Pearl Select 50 gr.)mit einem Beifänger japanrot (darauf haben sie dann auch gebissen).
*Angel,-Fanggebiet*: Kieler Außenförde
*Fänge*: Kumpel 2 (42 und 45 cm)/ ich drei (von 45 bis 52 cm) und ein untermaßigen. Sonst auf dem Schiff schlechte Fänge, außer genau an der Spitze und vereinzelt am Heck. Hoch waren 10. Insgesamt vielleicht 45 Fische, aber schöne Grössen bei den anderen!!
*Wer*: Kumpel, ich und ca. 25 andere
*Sonstiges*: War vom Wetter her ein wunderschöner Angeltag, aber die Fänge waren nicht so berauschend, da einfach zu wenig Drift war. Bernhard hat wieder alles gegeben, schöne Größen insgesamt. Aber war trotzdem ein geiler Angeltag.
Wir aber, so wie aussieht doch nicht meine letzte Tour dies Jahr. Sucht ist noch nicht gestillt. 
Also Bernhard auf bald.

Gruß 
Euer Abriß


----------



## forellenhunter81 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Freitag 2.11.07
*Kutter :* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen :* Kühlungsborn
*Wind :* Vormittags 0-1 / Nachmittags 1
*Himmel :* bewölkt
*Drift :* schwach
*Fangtiefe:* 6-10m
*Pilker/ Jig :* Apex, Reef Runner, Snaps, Rapalas
*Wer :* Angelkumpel Bodo und ich
*Fänge :* 50-60 Dorsche, 1 fetten Herbsthorni und ne Flunder,
ca. 40 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 65cm entnommen 
*Sonstiges: *war ein supergeiler Angeltag; es hat mich erstaunt mit welch hoher Trefferquote man einzelne Fischsicheln unterm Boot anwerfen konnte und schließlich zum Biss verführen konnte; ich denke 4 von 5 Sicheln konnten wir in einen Fisch umwandeln


----------



## strandlaeufer (13. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Samstag 10.11.07
*Kutter :* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen :* Laboe
*Wind :* 5-6
*Himmel :* blau und sonnig
*Drift :* mittel den ganzen Tag
*Fangtiefe:* flach, 4-6 m
*Pilker/ Jig :* rote Pilker und rote Beifänger
*Wer :* drei Freunde und ich
*Fänge : 4 Dorsche, die anderen 2, 2  und 3 Dorsche*
*Sonstiges: Schöne Tour, gutes Wetter, aber leider wenig Fisch :r*


----------



## Lionhead (18. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Sonntag 18.11.07
*Boot :* Mein Schlauchi, Yam 330 S mit Mercury 5 PS 4-Takt
*Ort:* Kiel/Bülk
*Heimathafen :* Pinneberg
*Wind :* 2 später abnehmend auf 0-1
*Himmel :* grau und bewölkt
*Drift :* schwach
*Fangtiefe:* 6-8 m
*Köder:* Rapala Deep Tail Dancer 9 und 11 cm in Naturfarben freihandgeschleppt 
*Wer :* Schwiegervater und ich
*Fänge :* 8 (4/4) Dorsche, Tagesbestwert 74 cm (von mir !)
*Sonstiges:* Ein schöner Tag auf der Ostsee, nervig waren nur die Fischer, die zu Dutzenden hin und her kreuzten und fast überall ihre Netze verteilten*.*
Alle Dorsche waren gut genährt und voll mit Krabben*.*


----------



## vazzquezz (18. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : Sonntag 18.11.07
*Boot :* Langeland, gesteuert von Andreas S. ... |bigeyes
*Ort:* Laboe
*Wind :* 1-3
*Himmel :* grau und bewölkt
*Drift :* schwach
*Nicht-Fangtiefe:* Meist um 15m, zum Schluß für 20min 6m ...  
*Köder:* 12 * Twister in Schwarz/japanrot, 2 * Pilker in 55g, Gelb/orange 
*Wer :* 14 Schuppenaaler
*Fänge :* unter 20 maßige Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff!
*Sonstiges:* Ein schöner Tag auf der Ostsee, nervig war eigentlich nur der Käppi, weil er sich schlichtweg bocklos gezeigt hat! Sorry Andy, das war KAGGE!
*.*


----------



## Der_Glücklose (18. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : Sonntag 18.11.07
Boot : Kleinboot
Ort: Howachter Bucht
Wind : Süd Ost 1-2, später Süd Ost 2-3
Himmel : grau und bewölkt
Drift : 0,3 - 0,6 Km/h
Fangtiefe: 4,5-6m
Köder:Rapala Jointed Shad Rap 7 cm Farbe BCW & BSD
Wer : Kollege & ich
Fänge : 72 Dorsche (keiner unter 40cm, größter 76cm. Es wurde mit Augenmaß entnommen  )
Sonstiges: teilweise waren alle Ruten gleichzeitig krumm :q war schon ein geiler Tag, unsere Dorsche wurden zu 95% erschleppt. Andere fingen bei 2 - 3m |bigeyes beim pilken . Wurden das erstemal überhaupt von der Wapo kontrolliert, waren sehr nett. Mein Kollege hatte allerdings die Papiere im Auto 10€ in bar hatte er auch nicht nun kommen noch Verwaltungsgebühren dazu |uhoh: Fand ich und letztendlich auch er aber sehr gut das kontrolliert #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.11.
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle, nicht von Bernhard gesteuert
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kieler Aussenförde
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: ganz wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4 -8 
Jiggfarbe: Gummifisch in Grün/Orange
Pilkerfarbe: Wenn dann Rot oder Orange
Montage: Gummifisch oder Pilker solo
Wer: 2 Kollegen und ich, dazu gut 40zig andere
Fänge: ich 4, ein Kollege auch, der andere 1, alles gute Größen ab 50zig, auf dem Schiff vll. 60zig Fische, hoch waren 9
Sonstiges: Schlechter Job vom Kaptain, drift meisten quer zum Schiff, wenn Fisch da war, sogar ein Heringsschwarm, eine Drift und weiter...bis mittag fast gar kein Fisch auf dem Schiff! *


----------



## grobro (19. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.11.2007
*Kutter:* MS Klaus-Peter

*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* 1-2
*Himmel:* bedeckt, leicht diesig
*Drift:* morgens wenig, später ein bischen mehr
*Fangtiefe:* 5-12 m
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz und weiß
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/silber, rot/schwarz und grün/silber 60-85 gr. 

*Wer:* 1 Kollege und ich, Gesamt 16 Mann


*Fänge:* auf dem gesamten Schiff 27 Dorsche, ich hatte 1, Kumpel 0 

*Sonstiges:* ich brauch nicht mehr viel zu sagen, der olle Kutter ist 4 Stunden nur an einer Stelle um ein Fischernetz herrum gelegen und wir sind ja eh kaum getrieben. Also war egal ob du luv oder lee standest.

Dann sind wir mal 300m gefahren und wieder 25 Min. ohne Erfolg getrieben.

Nächstes Mal wieder Kleinboot, auf Jeden!


----------



## schleppangler (22. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 20.11.2007 und *22.11.2007*
*MB *:B-Engel
*Heimathafen* : bei mir zu Hause
*Fanggebiet*: Heiligenhafen Ferienzentrum
*Wind* :3-4 ; S-So / *2-3 ; S-SW*
*Himmel* : bedeckt  /*sonnig*
*Drift*:2-3 km/h
*Fangtiefe*:6-10m
*Köder*:Gummifisch ,grüngrau /*grüngrau ;rauchblau*
*Wer*: meine Frau und ich   / *ein kollege und ich*
*Fänge*: 6 und 4 Dorsche von 60-70cm / *7 und 8 Dorsche von 55-75cm*


----------



## TR22 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.11.2007
*Kutter:* mein eigenes kleines 
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht

*Wind :* 3
*Himmel:* sonne pur
*Drift:* fast ein bißchen zu viel
*Fangtiefe:* 7 m
Zeit: 8.30-12.00 uhr
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot/schwarz 85 gr. 

*Wer:* 2 Kollege und ich


*Fänge:* 1 55cm Dorsch

Sonstiges: es war a.... kalt. Echt heftig wie die Kälte von unten in die Füße geht. Haben deshalb auch schon recht früh abgebrochen. Konnten wegen des Windes auch nicht ganz dahin fahren wo wir hin wollten.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 24.11.07
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Hafen: Wismar
Wetter: ca. 4C, ab ca.9:30 klarer Himmel
Wind: bei Abfahrt 6-7, im Tagesverlauf abflauend
Drift: anfangs stärker, später mittel, gut zum Angeln
Köder: Heringspaternoster, Pilker

Fänge: Viel Hering, einige Wittlinge, nur vereinzelt Dorsche


----------



## frankie_be (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 22.11.07
*Kutter:* MS Südwind
*Hafen:* Burgstaaken
*Wind :* 2-3
*Himmel:* Hochnebel, später sonnig
*Drift:* Relativ schwach
*Fangtiefe:* 15 - 20 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* Die komplette Palette durchprobiert
*Pilkergewicht:* Zwischen 70 und 100 g 
*Wer:* 2 Freunde und ich, gesamt ca. 20 Angler
*Fänge:* Ich: 10 maßige Dorsche (größter 63 cm) + 7 schöne Wittlinge in der Kiste. Die Anderen: Ähnlich
*Sonstiges:* Ein Patentrezept gab es nicht. Sowohl, was die Pilkerfarbe betraf, als auch die sonstige Taktik. Mal gab es die Bisse ganz weit draußen, mal direkt unter dem Boot. Insgesamt ein toller Angeltag mit ordentlich Fisch und super Wetter. Schiff, Kapitän und Mannschaft, wie immer, sehr gut!!! Beschwerden in diesem Forum über die Südwind, kann ich nicht verstehen... Ich fahre wieder hin!!!


----------



## Waldemar (25. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.11.07
*Kutter:* Kleinboot
*Hafen:* Kühlungsborn
*Wind :* 3-4 WNW später NW zunehmend
*Himmel:* bewölkt, mittags etwas sonnig                                                                                                                          *Drift:* 1,5-2,5 kmh
*Fangtiefe:* 6 12 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* Die komplette Palette durchprobiert, auch Gummis u. Wattis.
*Pilkergewicht:* Zwischen 50 und 80 g
*Wer:* ich
*Fänge:* 1 Flunder, mußte die Tur gegen 14:00 uhr abbrechen wegen hoher Wellen.


----------



## Stokker (26. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrten 18 - 23.11*
*Kutter:* 3,60 m Schlauchboot
*Hafen:Neustadt,Weissenhaus, Fehmarn*
*Wind :* 3-4 meist Südost später NW zunehmend
*Himmel:* bewölkt, teils sonnig
*Fangtiefe:* 6 - 12 m
*Köder:*durchprobiert, Spinner auch Gummis u. Wattis.
Tagesergebnisse: 5,4,27,12,2,11

*Wer:* Waldi und Stokker
*Fänge:* 61 Dorsche von 50 - 88 cm( 2 volle Kühlboxen Filet )
siehe auch " Im Sund gings rund"


----------



## xlsxn 79 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.11.2007
*Kutter:* MS Einigkeit

*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* 3-4
*Himmel:* absolut sonnig
*Drift:* Leicht 
*Fangtiefe:* 5-12 m
*Jigfarbe:* keine benutzt
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün/silber,schwarz glitzer/orange mit grün weissen Octupus gr.75/80 

*Wer:* Papa und ich

*Fänge: 13 Mann 50 Dorsche wir davon 14stück*
*cm: 40 bis 3 ü70* 

*Sonstiges:* War eine geile tour bei bestem wetter sind mit dem kutter unter der großen brücke durch und haben dann nach ca 2std angefangen zu fischen es ging schlag auf schlag bei den ersten stops haben viele aussteiger gehabt auch große,gegen mittag nur noch vereinzelnt dorsch.
wir waren echt super positiv überrascht von der Tour.

LG Olsen


----------



## Angler_AST (28. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.11.2007
*Kutter:* MS Blauort

*Hafen:* Laboe
*Wind :* morgens SW 3-4, Mittags dann S 2-3
*Himmel:* morgens sonnig, nachmittags bewölkt
*Drift:* mittel (mit 60g kam ich auf den Grund) 
*Fangtiefe:* 7-13 m
*Jigfarbe:* rot, braun, gelb
*Pilkerfarbe:* diverse farben, ausser blau

*Wer:* ich - ganz alleine ;-)

*Fänge: ca. 50 Mann/Frau insges ca. 45 Dorsche und 1 Platte*
Ich 7 Stück

*Sonstiges:* Als es losging, war der Seegang ziemlich heftig, legte sich aber nach den ersten Würfen. Alle Schiffe ( wir, Forelle, Langeland, etc.) haben sich in der Kieler Förde aufgehalten. Es war ganz schwer Dorsch zu finden. Egbert hat seine Sache wieder aber glänzend gemacht. 
Hätten einige sich weniger der Tiefe des Glases als der Ostsee gewidmet, wäre auch sicherlich für jeden zumindest ein Fisch drin. Insges. ein herrlicher Tag auf einem der besten Kutter der Kieler Förde. Auch herzlichen Dank an Bernd für das Filetieren ;-)).


----------



## xlsxn 79 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

29.11.2007
*Kutter:* MS  Ostpreussen

*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* 5-6
*Himmel:* Schitt Wetter
*Drift:* Mittel
*Fangtiefe:* 5-12 m
*Jigfarbe:* keine benutzt
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün/silber,schwarz glitzer/orange mit grün weissen Octupus gr.75/80 

*Wer:* Opa und ich

*Fänge:  10stück** zwischen 60-80cm* 

*Sonstiges:* War eine geile tour bei stürmischen wetter sind mit dem kutter unter der großen brücke durch und haben dann nach ca 1std angefangen zu fischen es ging schlag auf schlag bei den ersten stops haben einige aussteiger gehabt ,gegen mittag nur noch vereinzelnt dorsch.

LG Olsen


----------



## Micky (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.12.2007
*Kutter:* MS Karoline (Glühweintour)

*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* morgens 5, ab Mittags 6-7 (gefühlte 8-9)
*Himmel:* bewölkt
*Drift:* sehr heftig 
*Fangtiefe:* 10-14m (vor Howacht)
*Jigfarbe:* alles probiert
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles probiert (200-280 Gramm)

*Wer:* Timmy, Betty, Fiety, ich und ca. 20 andere harte Seebären

*Fänge:* auf dem gesamten Schiff 10-15 Dorsche (zwischen 50-80cm) , ne Hand voll Wittlinge
*Getränke:* 11 Glühwein mit Schuss :vik:

*Sonstiges:* HARDCORE ANGELN bei Windstärken, der den Glühwein aus dem Becher gepustet hat. Angeln hat schon geschockt, auch wenn ich ne Nullnummer hatte (einen heftigen Aussteiger hatte ich). Am Ende der Tour war ich eher "vom Glühwein zersägt" als "vom Winde verweht", das lag aber an der warmen Luft drinnen. Morgens haben wir vor Dazendorf die erste Drift versucht, sind dann aber gleich weiter bis Howacht. Die anderen Kutter folgten später auch alle dorthin.
Das Team hat wieder für gute Stimmung gesorgt, und der Glühwein war zersägend gut |supergri, so dass ich auf der Rückfahrt für ne Stunde schlummern musste |rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.12.2007
*Kutter:* MS Hai IV
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind :* Morgens 4, ab Mittags 6
*Himmel:* bewölkt, einmal kurzzeitig Sonnenschein
*Drift:* heftig 
*Fangtiefe:* 10-14m 
*Jigfarbe:* keine 
*Pilkerfarbe:* Kieler Blitz, 75 Gramm

*Wer:* 4 Freunde und ich plus ca. 15 andre
*Fänge:  
*Ein Freund Schneider, die anderen jeweils einen, alle um 45 cm. Ich selbst Tagessieger mit 2 80ern, beide ca 4 Kilo und einem 50er. 2 Nemos durften wieder schwimmen. 
Insgesamt vll 40 Fische die rauskamen, Größe allerdings häufig nur um die 40-50 cm.*Sonstiges: *Meine erste Tour mit dem Kutter, gefiel mir allergings sehr gut. War auch der einzige Kutter, der rausfuhr. Crew war freundlich und stets mit dem Gaff zur Stelle, auch wenn dieser häufig nicht nötig war. Hab alle 3 Fische bei den ersten 2 Stops gefangen, danach kam kaum noch was hoch, nur vereinzelt Fische*. *Ein Hering wurde gehakt, ansonsten lief auch nichts auffem Heringsvorfach wie ich gesehn habe.
Schlachten ging schnell, war ja nicht viel zum filetieren da. Wird nicht meine letzte Fahrt mit dem Kutter gewesen sein =)


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.12.07
*Kutter:* MS Forelle
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heikendorf / Kieler Außenförde 

*Wind:* SW 4-5
*Himmel:* bedeckt,9 Grad Luft
*Drift:* optimal
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 4-9 meter

*GuFi-farbe:* Motoroil-Glitter #6
*Jigkopf:* 80g Rundkopf 
*Montage:* 1 Rute GuFi, 1 Rute Naturköder

*Wer:* 16 Mann 
*Fänge:* ich hatte 5 Dorsche (70/65/65/60/50) und damit Tagessieger :vik: Insgesamt kamen ca. 30 Leos an Bord 
*Sonstiges:* Schöne Drift, leider standen die Dorsche sehr verstreut, aber anständige Größen, kaum Kleinfisch, längster Dorsch hatte 75cm
Alles in allem 'ne geniale Tour Wetter genial,Drift genial,Stimmung genial #6#6#6


----------



## Dorschkönigin (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:8.12.2007
Kutter / Boot:MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf
Wind:5 - 7
Himmel: BEdeckt,regen und sonne alles dabei 
Drift: genau richtig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 2 bis 15m
Jiggfarbe: rot und rot schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: kieler blitz orang gelb silber
Montage: 2 jiggs pilker mit nach läufer
Wer: ich mit 2 freunden und 20 andferen
Fänge: ich 8 dorsche und einen plattfisch von 47cm, kumpel 11 dorsche und der andere 2 einen von 80 cm war auch der größte vom schiff! alles schöne dorsche viele 70er dorsche dabei gewesen keinen unter maßigen alles zwischen 45 bis 80cm!
Sonstiges:war ein richtig lustiger tag alle leute waren und lustig drauf aufen schiff!der wind war das einzig nervige den tag über!


----------



## marv3108 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.12.2007
*Kutter:* MS Silverland
*Hafen:* Burg/Fehmarn
*Wind :* den ganzen Tag so um die 6-7
*Himmel:* bewölkt, einmal kurzzeitig Sonnenschein
*Drift:* heftig 
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 5-8m 
*Jigfarbe:*  Rot 
*Pilkerfarbe:* Kieler Blitz, 80 Gramm

*Wer:* Vater, Bruder und ich und 12 andere
*Fänge: Vater 4, Bruder 3, Ich 5, alle von 50 - 70 cm, insgesamt so um die 40 Stück

*Der Wind war voll nervig. Morgens angekommen und gedacht das wir wieder nach Hause fahren können (wg. Wind). Ging dann aber zum Glück doch an.  Auf 80 gr. Twister zu viele Fehlbisse bzw. Aussteiger gehabt. Dann wieder auf Pilker gewechselt. Sonst alle gut drauf. Mit den Fängen kann man (n) zufrieden sein unter den oben genannten Umständen.


----------



## miguel230176 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 09.12.07
*Kutter*: Ms Tanja
*Hafen*: Heiligenhafen
*Wind*: Morgen 6-7, Mittags 3-4
*Himmel*: bewölkt mit wenigen Schauern
*Drift*: ziemlich heftig
*Fangtiefe*: 6-8 Meter
*Köder*: Pilker 100Gramm, Gummifisch 80 Gramm
*Pilkerfarbe*: alles mögliche!!
*Wer*: Schwiegervater und ich
*Fänge*: Schiegervater 1 (70cm), ich 3 (65,66, 50) insgesamt ca 20 Dorsche bei 10 Anglern!!:c

*Fazit*. Der Kapitän hat sich grpße Mühe gegeben. Wenig Leute an Bord. Dorsch stand sehr vereinzelt aber gute größen! Morgens starker Wind! Hat trotzdem wie immer viel Spass gemacht!!:m


----------



## maila25 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,
hier der Bericht.

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.12. und 09.12 (Übernachtung auf See)
Kutter / Boot:MS Nickelswalde I
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind: abnehmend 6
Himmel: bewölkt, teils leichter Regen
Drift: sehr stark, telweise mit 200 bis 300g geangelt
Angel / Fangtiefeilkrute / ca. 15m
Jiggfarbe: gelb
Pilkerfarbe: rot / Beifänger japanrot
Montage: 1 Pilker / 2 Beifänger
Wer: 15 Personen an Bord
Fänge: ca. 25 Dorsche zw. 40 und 60 cm, ca. 30 kleine Wittlinge, Nachts am Anker mit Wurm ca. 8 Butts
Sonstiges: am letzten Tag wurden die meisten Dorsche mit Wattwurm gefangen. Bleikugel am Vorfach, zwischen 2 und 4 Seitenarmen, gelber Jigkopf mit Wattwurm bestückt.


----------



## NOK Angler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 12.12.07
*Kutter*: Ms Langeland 1
*Hafen*: Laboe
*Wind*: Morgen 3-4, Mittags 2
*Himmel*: bewölkt
*Drift*: Wenig bis sehr wenig ( 35g Pilker ) 
*Fangtiefe*: 6-8 Meter
*Köder*: Pilker 35-60gr, Gummifisch 40 Gramm
*Pilkerfarbe*: alles mögliche!!
*Wer*: ich
*Fänge*: 2 Dorsche von 50 bzw. 55 cm

*Fazit :*  Nur etwa 12-15 Angler auf'm Kutter , Teilweise gute größen gefangen worden aber auch viele Angler ohne Fisch. War mit meinen 2 schon ganz gut dabei.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.12
Kutter / Boot:Kleinboot vom Angeltreff Neustadt
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustädter Bucht
Wind:morgens heftig, dann abflauend später stürmisch
Himmel: wechselnd, später Dauerschüttung
Drift: ordentlich
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 6 und 9 Metern
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: Wobbler in Pink/Silber+Blau/ Silber
Montage: direkt geschleppt
Wer: meiner einer
Fänge: 3 Leo`s alle Ü60
Sonstiges: Schwierige Bedingungen. Das Angeln aus Sicherheit auch früh abgebrochen.


----------



## miguel230176 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 15.12.07
*Boot*: vom Kumpel. 6.70 m
*Heimathafen*: östliche Ostsee
*wo geangelt*: vor Rügen
*Wind*: 3-4
*Himmel*: bewölkt
*Drift*: ordentlich
*Fangtiefe*: 20-30 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe*: Rot/schwarz / gelb (75gramm - 200gramm)
*Wer*: Kumpel und ich
*Fänge*: 20 Dorsche viele um die 85cm. #6
*sonstiges*: tolles Angeln. Alles voller Fischernetze da oben!!#d
Fast alle Dorsche haben morgens gebissen!!


----------



## Toffee (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.12.2007
*Kutter:* MS Simone
*Hafen:* Eckernförde
*Wind :* NO Vormittags 3, nachmttags auf 4 auffrischend
*Himmel:* bewölkt
*Drift:* vormittags kaum, dann nachmittags zunehmend aber nur mäßig 
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 9-12m
*Jigfarbe:* Rot /Schwarz-Rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Kieler Blitz, 80,100,125 Gramm

*Wer:* Meeresgruppe vom ASV Petri Heil Flensburg, eingeladene Mannschaften +Gäste
*Fänge: bei 30 Anglern 61 Fische , davon ca 5/6 Dorsche,Rest Wittlinge;Bester mit 6 Fischen ; Größter Dorsch 87cm!

*Der Kapitän hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben , es wurde alles probiert, kaum Zupfer oder Anfasser.Fische nur vereinzelnd, höchstens 3-4 Fische pro Stop, also reines Lotteriespiel.


----------



## rod_martin (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.12.2007
*Kutter:* Langeland1
*Hafen:* Laboe
*Wind :* NO 3
*Himmel:* bewölkt
*Drift:* vormittags kaum, dann nachmittags zunehmend aber nur mäßig 
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 9-14m
*Jigfarbe:* Schwarz-Rot, Dorschfliegen schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* Schwarz/Rot, Gelb/Rot, 60-90g

*Wer:* Meine Tochter und Ich 
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch (60er), 20 Wittlinge
Hauptfangzeit morgens um 8 beim ersten Halt noch weit vorm KielerLeuchtturm bis ungefähr 10-11 Uhr. Viele Anfasser und sehr viele Aussteiger. Auf dem Kutter wurde insgesamt sehr gut gefangen. Wahnsinnig viele Wittlinge, aber auch gut Dorsch. Ab Mittag nur noch vereinzelte Bisse. Schlachten hat so lange gedauert, dass der Kutter noch'ne Weile vor der Hafeneinfahrt stand. Toller Tag!! :vik:


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag*: 22.12.2007
*Kutter:* Triton IV
*Hafen:* Sassnitz
*Wind:* SW ca. 2-3
*Wetter:* schwach neblig, -5 bis -2 °C
*Drift:* gem. Ansage des Käpt'ns 01 - 0,3 Knt, also sehr gering
*Fangtiefe:* 20-25m
*Köder:* alles was die Kiste hergab, gefangen wurde auch mit Octopus-Paternoster!
*Wer:* Manne, Andi und ich sowie 6 weitere Angler

*Fänge:* Andi 1, Manne 5, ich 4, auf dem ganzen Kutter schätzungsweise 40 Dorsche

*Sonstiges:* Sehr bemühter Käp'tn, der wirklich Fisch suchte, viele Ansagen über Fangtiefen und Echolotanzeigen, super Frühstück mit gekochtem Ei. Kutter ist klein (12m) und deshalb ein bisschen eng.


----------



## meeresdrachen (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.12.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS"Blauort"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe/Laboe-Kiel Leuchtturm-StollerGrund
Wind: West,2Bft,
Himmel: diesig,keine Sonne
Drift: minimal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-25m
Jiggfarbe: Kopf gelb,Gummi rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb,pink-weiß,schwarz-beige
Montage: Pilker allein,Beifängermontage
Wer: meeresdrachen
Fänge: 4 Dorsche,53cm,65cm,88cm,72cm
Sonstiges: 18 Angler an Bord,gute Stimmung,da
mehrere über 80cm über die Reling kamen.

meeresdrachen


----------



## Plumsangler69 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo zusammen !

Dorsche in der Kieler Förde

Ausfahrt 14.12. mit der Forelle, 4 Dorsche 50-60 cm
15.12. mit der Blauort, 5 Dorsche bis 80 cm und am 16.12. auf der Langeland, 5 Dorsche bis 83 cm.

ABER: Kieler Blitz bis max 50gr. orange-Töne mit orange-Okto am Drilling, viele Bisse nicht auf Grund, 1-2m über Grund, schnelle Führung. Viele die so geangelt haben, hatten Fisch in der Kiste. Weite Würfe, suchen und feine Rute.

Viel Glück an alle:vik:


----------



## Hausmarke (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.12.2007
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen
Wind:6-7  (eigentlich zu heftig)
Himmel:Bedeckt
Drift:Stark-Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:10-20m
Jiggfarbe:Rot,Schwarz,Gelb.....................
Pilkerfarbe:Rot,Schwarz,Gelb............alles was da war
Montageilker solo oder mit Jiggs
Wer:Ich 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 69,70,72 und 76
Sonstiges:War ein fucking day es war kalt ,windig und die Drift war zum Kotzen aber bin Tagessieger geworden.Die Crew hat mir diesmal nicht gefallen da jeder mal Gaffen durfte
 der grad da war.Entweder richtig oder gar nicht


----------



## benke80 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.12.2007
Kutter: MS Seeadler mit Cäptn Bernd S.
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Stathafen Rostock / Mecklenburger Bucht Richtung Kühlungsborn und weiter (unter Land)
Wind: angesagt SW 5-6, gefühlte 6-7
Himmel: heiter, zum Mittag bedeckt mit kurzem Nieselregen
Drift: heftig..., tw. über 1,0 kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-18m
Jigfarbe: die Kollegen mit schwarz und japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot, schwarz-orange-gelb, blau, grün... was der Eimer hergab
Montageilker solo, Pilker-Heringspatanoster
Wer: Ich und 13 Andere (Vollcharter)
Fänge: ich Tagessieger mit 3 Dorschen (2x55 und 1x65) und 1 cm Vorsprung |bigeyes, insgesamt ca. 15 Dorsche und 2 gepiekte Heringe
Sonstiges: Sehr windig, Bernd wie immer suchend unterwegs, sch..ss Ausbeute aber manchmal kann man nichts machen... #c
Andrift mit 45 gr, Abdrift reichten 100gr nicht -schwieriges Angeln...
Frühstück und Mittag klasse, der Rest stimmte wie immer...
halt nächstes Mal wieder!
@ BOOTSMANN: Bis zum nächsten Mal an deiner Kombüse:q
Du weisst schon... Dick und Dünn... 
Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Zanderstipper (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.12.07
Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / vor Schönberg
Wind: angesagt SW 6, gefühlte 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt, nur ein Schauer
Drift: vielleicht etwas langsam
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-12 m
Jiggfarbe: rot, rot-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot/gelb
Montage: 1- & 2-Jiggs
Wer: Vater, Bruder und ich plus ca. 10 andere
Fänge: Vater: 0, Bruder: 1, ich: 2 
hoch war 4, was ich gesehen hab. Größen gut! Meine beide ü60, nur 2 Fische unter 50 gesehen
Sonstiges: Fisch fangen war Arbeit! Stehen vereinzelt, also genau, wie es die Berichte hier vorher auch wiedergeben...


----------



## tobiiger (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Kutter:* MS Tanja
*Wo:* Ab Heiligenhafen unter der Brücke durch und dann Süd/Östlich von Fehmarn
*Wer:* Nelu,Torben,Hinnerk und meine Wenigkeit
*Wann:* 30.12.07
*Wetter:* Ausser etwas Regen zum Mittag blieb es trocken und so um 4° C.
*Wind:* Sollte 5-6 Bft sein,waren aber nur 5 Bft höchstens
*Drift:* War ok,nicht zu doll,mit 100-125 gr. war man gut bedient.
*Pilkfarben:* Es liefen bei uns rot/schw und gelb/orange am besten.
*Jig:* Hier liefen rot/schw. und japanrot am besten.
*Fang:* Zusammen hatten wir 15 Fische.

*Fazit:* Zum Jahresabschluss sind wir das erste Mal mit der MS Tanja gefahren und wir waren hoch zu frieden.Das gibt :m:m:m:m Smileys von möglichen 5 |supergri.
2x traf der Skipper einen Schwarm,so dass gleich mehrere Angler krumme Ruten hatten.An sonsten nur vereinzelnt Fisch,gegen Ende lief es bei den Nachbaranglern mit Gummis am besten.Aber unsere Fische hatten alle eine gute Grösse,so dass wir einen geilen Angeltag zum Jahresende hatten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allen ein guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Fischjahr 2008!


----------



## Stefan W. (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*: 31.12.2007
*Kutter*: MS Klaus Peter
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Heiligenhafen/ südlich Fehmarn
*Wind*: ca ne 4 aus NW
*Himmel*: sonnig
*Drift:* schwach
*Fangtiefe:* 10-14m
*Pilkerfarbe*: alles was in der Kiste war
*Montage:* Pilker solo und Gummifisch
*Wer?* Ich + ca 25 andere
*Fänge*: 1 Dorsch(55cm) :c

*Sonstiges*: Die Dorsche standen sehr verstreut. Das kuriose war das auf dem Vorderdeck ganz gut gefangen wurde und auf dem Heck sehr schlecht bei gleichen Montagen. War das erste mal auf der Klaus Peter und auch das letzte mal.


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.01.08
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Laboe / Kieler Außenförde 

*Wind:* OSO 6-7
*Himmel:* bedeckt, -2 Grad Luft gefühlt -10
*Drift:* optimal bis heftig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 6-15 meter

*GuFi-farbe:* Motoroil-Glitter #6
*Jigkopf:* 90g Rundkopf 
*Montage:* GuFi + Naturköder, diese haben heute leider völlig versagt, nicht ein zuppeln

*Wer:* 10 Mann 
*Fänge:* ich hatte 3 Dorsche auf GuFi , insgesamt kamen 30 Leos an Bord 
*Sonstiges:* übelstes Wetter, dafür anständig Drift, kaum Anzeige auf dem Echolot, nur sehr vereinzelt wurde mal gefangen, der Hammer war die LachsForelle die auf Pilker ging #d schönes Tier #6 (Bilder hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1881187&postcount=6320)

Gruß Chris


----------



## LutzLutz (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:4.1.08
Womit:MS Blauort
Wo:Laboe 
Wind:4 angekündigt aber schätze 5-6
Wer: ich und freund der aber extremst seekrank wurde
Fänge: ich: 1 dorsch (55cm und extrem fett...hatte 2 aalmuttern 1 seeskorpion und 4 krebse im bauch) und hat trotzdem noch einen 150gr schweren pilker förmlich inhaliert

Insgesamt wurden so 7 oder 8 dorsche auf ca. 20-25 leuten gefangen...
Sonstiges:Crew und captain sehr bemüht fische zu finden aber mussten aufgrund der temperaturen windes und der vereisung des schiffes immer unter land bleiben und auch die fahrt so gegen 14 uhr abbrechen.....salz war ausgegangen....war das erste mal mit der blauort draußen muss aber sagn werde auf jeden fall es wiederholn....fazit: sehr nette crew und guter kutter


----------



## marv3108 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*: 05.01.2008
*Kutter*: MS Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Laboe/ Kieler Aussenförde
*Wind*: ca. 6 / Ostwind
*Himmel*: bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Fangtiefe:* 6 - 15 m
*Pilkerfarbe*: rot-gelb-silber
*Montage:* Pilker solo (auf Beifang ging garnichts)
*Wer?* Ich und ca. 25 andere
*Fänge*: 1 Dorsch(85cm) 

*Sonstiges*: Es wurden insgesammt 10 Dorsche gefangen. Die Aufbauten sind gewöhnungsbedürftig und bei viel Wind nicht einfach zu beangeln. Der Service ist echt super. Es war sofort jemand mit dem Gaff zur Stelle (Bin ich nicht gewohnt gewesen). Werde auch wieder mit der Blauort fahren.


----------



## Dirk777 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hi Boardies, komme leider erst jetzt dazu, hier zu posten.

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 22.12.07
*Kutter / Boot:* *Mien lütt Herzing*, Kleinstkutter
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Warnemünde
*Wind: *wenig bei -6°C
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* kaum
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* zwischen 8 und 10 m
*Jiggfarbe:* alles probiert
*Pilkerfarbe:* dto.
*Montage:* solo und mit Beifänger
*Wer:* 6 (anfangs) gut gelaunte Angelfreunde, 2 Mann Besatzung
*Fänge:* Besatzung 4 maßige Dorsche, Angelgäste 1 Dorsch
*Sonstiges:* Die Fahrt war eine Katastrophe! Auf die klirrende Kälte haben wir uns vorbereitet, von heißen Getränken bis zu Defrosterspray. Leider lief bei der Besatzung außer dem Bier zunächst gar nichts. Fische haben wir nur durch Zufall gefunden. Nur mit Kompaß und Echolot ist wohl auch nicht mehr zu erwarten. Kein funktionierendes GPS, keine Karten! Und dafür zahlt man 20 Euronen. Sicher ist nicht jeder Angeltag auch Fangtag, aber ohne entsprechendes Equipment sollte man gar nicht erst rausfahren. Also ich werde auf diesen Kutter nicht wieder aufsteigen.


----------



## micha_2 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*: 06.01.08
*Kutter*: MS PeterII
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Wismar/ Fahrrinne vor Boltenhagen
*Wind*: max. ne 2 aus so
*Himmel*: bedeckt u diesig
*Drift:* max ab mittag 1kn
*Fangtiefe:* 17-20m
*Pilkerfarbe*: Orange/silber/schwarz/braun
*Montage:* Pilker m.Jig/Jigforfach/Heringspaternoster/Pilksolo
*Wer?* Ich, Maaß  + ca 32 andere
*Fänge*: ich 1 Dorsch(55cm), 17 Wittlinge, 47 Heringe

*Sonstiges*: Es war ein perfekter Tag auf See. Fisch ohne Ende. hab 1.drift pepilkt und den 1Witti auf'n Boot gefangen.dann auf hering, ging schleppend los, aber dann riesige gierige Hering bis 40cm. 2haben auf'n drilling vom Pilker "gebissen!". letzte 1,5h nochmal gepilkt, und ohne ende bisse gehabt und gute aussteiger. es wurden auf'n ganzen boot gut gefangen. in der spitze kam ein Knurrhahn von gut 55cm hoch. ein herliches Tier, knall rot und lebt noch. ich könnte schon wieder los. übrigens der smutie is ja ne ulknudel.


----------



## Sven1984 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo
Wer: Störangler kollege Jörg und Ich
Tag der Ausfahrt:09.01.08
Angelzeit:9.00-13.45
Fangzeit:9.00-13.45
Kutter:MS Tanja
Heimathafen:Heilingenhafen
Wind:anfangs 4-5 später 3-4
Himmel:teils Bedeckt teils aufgelokert 
Drift:war in ordnung
Jigfarbe:------
Pilkerfarbe:Gummifisch verschiedene farben
Fischart
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




orsch
Anzahl:Jörg 3 und Ich 4
Gewicht:mein großer 8.3kg
Länge:69/70/72    50/63/69/94
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges:Wir waren mit 10 Mann an Board.  Hoch war 5 Dorsche und wir hatten 5 nichtfänger.

MFG Sven


----------



## robsonponte (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*: 04.01.08
*Kutter*: M/S Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Laboe / Kieler Bucht
*Wind/Wetter*: Vorhersage O 7-9 / Gefühlt 7-8 / Temp. -3°
*Himmel*: bedeckt
*Drift:* sehr stark - zu stark, später nachlassend
*Fangtiefe:* 10-15m
*Pilkerfarbe*: Blau-silber / Kieler Blitz / grün
*Montage:* Pilker solo, Pilker mit Jig (75-150 g)
*Wer?* Ich+2 Freunde + ca.20 Mitangler
*Fänge*: Ich 1 (ca. 45), insgesamt kamen vielleicht 10-12 Dorsche hoch, viele Schneider

*Sonstiges*: Konnten aufgrund des starken Ostwindes nicht allzu weit rausfahren und haben dann in Küstennahe den Dorsch gesucht. Dieser stand sehr vereinzelt und es war nur Glück wenn einer gerade in Beißlaune war. Wenn gebissen wurde dann auf blau-silber oder kieler blitz. IMHO hätten man sich die Tour sparen können. Bei dem Seegang haben einige die Rute gar nicht angepackt sondern hatten mit sich selber zu tun.


----------



## Hausmarke (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.01.08
Kutter / Boot: Hai 4
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: ca 6
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: so gut wie nicht vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-10 m
Jiggfarbe:/
Pilkerfarbe:Schwarz/Rot
Montage: Pilker (Solo)
Wer: Ich + 2 Kollegen
Fänge:Ich 2 (69cm und 48cm) Kollegen leider keine
Sonstiges:Wieder mal viele Schneider an Board |kopfkrat #d


----------



## duc900desmo (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*: 19.01.08
*Kutter*: M/S Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Laboe / Kieler Bucht
*Wind/Wetter*: Vorhersage W7 / Temp. 8°
*Himmel*: bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Fangtiefe:* 10-20m
*Pilkerfarbe*: grün-rot/ rot Eisele Power Select
*Montage:* Pilker solo, Pilker mit 2Jig schwarz-rot(75-100 g)
*Wer?* Jens und ich und 13 Mitangler
*Fänge*: Ich 9, einer zurück(50-75), Jens 3 50-73, einige Schneider

*Sonstiges*: Durch den starken Wind wurde unter Land gefischt. Die Kehrheim 2 war immer in der Nähe. Die Langeland1 ist nicht gefahren, weil einige Ihre Anmeldungen nicht wahr nahmen und ohne Rückmeldung weg blieben(Frechheit). Durchschnit 1-3 Dorsche pro Mann, ca. 4 Mann Schneider. 
Muß mich hier mal positiv zur Blauort äußern. Tolles Schiff und vor allen Dingen eine tolle Crew. Habe schon einige Schiffe ausprobiert , aber so freundlich und nett wie heute war es in den wenigsten Fällen. Macht weiter so, wir waren bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal bei Euch.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*:08.02.2008
*Kutter*:MS Einigkeit
*Hafen/Seegebiet*:Heiligenhafen
*Wind*:2-3 bft
*Himmel*: erst Nebel, dann heiter
*Drift:* schwach
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzte 25 m + 
*Pilkerfarbe*: rot/schwarz, blau/silber 8 jeweils blauer Octopuss 
*Montage:* Pilker solo
*Wer?* 3 Kumpels und ich
*Fänge*:1 Kumpel 0 Dorsche, 2  Kumpel 3 Dorsche ,3 Kumpel 7 Dorsche, ich 7 Dorsche  

*Sonstiges*: Mein Kumpel hatte einen von 11,5 kg ( Tagessieger ), mein schwerster war 7,5 kg
33 Mann an Bord - 104 Fische!!!
Wir wurden den ganzen Tag von einem Schleppfischer umkreist. War natürlich nicht so schön...
Sonst wie immer sehr schön auf der Ostsee.
Achja... außer uns ist nur die Tanja gefahren, alle anderen Kutter sind im Hafen geblieben...


----------



## Sparky1337 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*:09.02.2008
*Kutter*:MS Tanja
*Hafen/Seegebiet*:Heiligenhafen
*Wind*:2-3 bft
*Himmel*: SONNE GANZEN TAG xD
*Drift:* sehr stark
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzte 25 - 30 m + / -  5
*Pilkerfarbe*: blau/silber rote jigs WATTWURM
*Montage:* Pilker solo Und wattwurm 
*Wer?* 4 Kumpels und ich
*Fänge*:1 Kumpel 3 Dorsche, 2 Kumpel 3 Dorsche ,3 Kumpel 5 plus eine Scholle Dorsche, ich 4 Dorsche Plus eine scholle


waren gute fische dabei aber auch idioten die  25 cm fische mit genommen hjaben frechheit....


----------



## marv3108 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*:09.02.2008
*Kutter*:MS Silverland
*Hafen/Seegebiet*:Burgstaaken
*Wind*:0
*Himmel*: SONNE PUR
*Drift:* Wenig
*Fangtiefe:* geschätzte 25 - 30 m 
*Pilkerfarbe*: Kieler Blitz Orange/Silber und 50 gr. Twister rot/schwarz
*Montage:* Pilker solo Und Twister solo
*Wer?* Vater, Bruder, Onkel und ich
*Fänge*:Vater 2, Bruder 2, Onkel 2 und Ich 4

Auf dem ganzen Schiff 68 Dorsche. Die 4 Dorsche von meinem Nachbarn wurden von einem angetrunkenen Mitangler geklaut. Hat wohl gedacht es fällt nicht auf.  Ne glatte 6- sag ich da nur.


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *9.2.08
*Kutter: *MS "Gudrun" 
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Rostock alter Stadthafen(Fähre)
*Wind:* anfangs 2-3 , zum Nachmittag noch abflauend
*Himmel: *blauer Himmel mit leichten Schleierwölkchen
*Drift:* wenig bis fast 0
*Fangtiefe:*  um die 20 m 
*Pilkerfarbe: *Diverse
*Montage:* Pilker+ 1 Beifänger oder Piker solo oder Gummifisch/Twister
*Wer: *16 Angler
*Fänge: *laut "Hörensagen" hatten wir mit bis zu 10 Heringen pro Mann ,ein paar Wittlingen und 1 guten und wenigen maßigen Dorschen noch weit mehr als die anderen Schiffe gefangen.
*Kommentar: *Kapitän und Mannschaft gaben sich viel Mühe;der Fisch war laut Echolot da ,biß aber nicht(lag vielleicht daran,das wieder alle Kutter auf 300m Umkreis versammelt waren);etliche kleine Dorsche kamen raus ,die außer bei den 4 Russen, wieder schwimmen durften;Kutter ist für ca. 40-50 Mann ausgelegt,aber da nur 16 da waren,hatten wir viel Platz;hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht,da alle gut drauf waren


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.2.7007
Kutter: MS Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Wetter: Wind Süd ca. 2, Sonne, ca. 12C
Köder: Die gesamte Angelkiste ausprobiert

Fänge: :cIch 1 Dorsch auf dem ganzen Kutter mit ca. 25 Leuten ca. 5 Dorsche und 5 Heringe, *die meisten Angler gingen Schneider nach Hause = viele lange Gesichter.* Es lag wohl nicht am Kapitän, der wirklich viele Stellen ausprobierte. Anscheined waren die Fische nicht in Fresslaune. Jedenfalls war der Magen von meinem Dorsch völlig leer.

Als Besonderheit ist noch anzumerken, dass der Kutter auf hoher See von der Polizei besucht wurde, die dann Fischerei- und Angelscheine aller Angler kontrollierte*.* Bei einigen Anglern wurde die Laune dann nochmals schlechter...


----------



## Stefan W. (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 09.02.2008
*Kutter:* MS Langeland 
*Hafen/Seegebiet:*Laboe/ Kieler Außenförde
*Wind:* morgens 4 bft, nachmittags kaum noch Wind
*Himmel:*Sonne satt und später leicht bewölkt
*Drift*: erst stark dann immer weniger
*Fangtiefe:* 17-19,5m
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles was in der Kiste war, Gummifisch
*Montage:* Pilker solo, Pilker mit Beifänger, Gummifisch
*Wer?:* Djoerni und ich
*Fänge:* Djoerni 2 Dorsche und ein Wittling, ich 5 Dorsche 
(45-78cm)


*Sonstiges:* Bis zum Mittag haben wir alles versucht und 
hatten zusammen gerade mal ein Wittling und einen kleinen
Dorsch. Dann haben wir beide auf Gummifisch gewechselt und
richtig gut gefangen. Haben jeder noch drei Dorschen die 
Freiheit geschenkt. War ein richtig schöner Angeltag mit 
reichlich Sonne, ein paar schönen Fischen und einer sehr 
netten Crew mit gutem Kapitain.


----------



## grobro (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 10.02.2008
*Kutter:* eigenes Schlauchboot, mit Steuerstand und 2*90 PS
*Hafen/Seegebiet: nördlich Fehmarn, später Ostseite Höhe Klausdorf*
*Wind:* morgens 2-3 bft, nachmittags kaum noch Wind, Boen 1

*Fangtiefe:* 21- später runter auf 9m

*Montage:* Pilker nur als Gewicht ohne Drilling, 2 Beifänger als Gummifisch, Farbe weiß, rot/schwarz und rostorange
*Wer: insgesamt zu Dritt diesmal*

*Fänge:* *49 Dorsche zusammen, wobei die meisten Nachmittags vor Klausdorf im Flachen kamen*

Wir hatten fische bis rauf auf 69cm dabei. Die meisten waren 40 bis 50 gross, aber sehr dick und fleischig. Filet machen hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!

Und der Michi durfte ja auch mal an den Steuerstand, nicht wahr *g*

Ich sag nur, "leg den Hebel mal um" (Insider)

Yupp, wir hatten nen schönen Tag und Wetter war für Februar ungewöhnlich ruhig!


----------



## LAVAZZA (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag :* 11.2.08
*Kutter :*  von Haus & Boot eine Uttern 5,6
*Hafen / Seegebiet* : Langeland  - vor Leuchtturm Gulstav
*Wind :* um 2 bft. 
*Wetter :* neblig , diesig 
*Fangtiefe :* 22 - 28 m
*Montage :* Naturköder , Gummifisch orange - gelb 80g Kopf , Jig Japan rot , Pilk blau
*Wer :* Michi , Olaf , Klaus und Martin
*Fänge :* 15 Dorsche 40 - 85 cm .


----------



## Dorschprinz (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 08.02.2008
*Kutter:* MS Rügenland 
*Hafen/Seegebiet:*Rügen/Sassnitz/nördl.Rügen  
*Wind:* morgens 3bft,später 4-5 
*Himmel:*bewölkt,kein Regen
*Drift*:mittelmäßig 
*Fangtiefe:* 15-20m 
*Pilkerfarbe:* grün,blau  125g und Aufwärts 
*Montage:* Pilker solo, Pilker mit Beifänger (Beifänger eher rot,aber auch schwarz)
*Wer?:* Zwei Kollegen und ich 
*Fänge:*Ein Kollege 10 Dorsche,der zweite 5 Dorsche und ich ebenfalls 10 Dorsche.
 Darunter vier Dorsche über 60cm,zwei knapp über 70 (ich) 
Der größte Fisch an Bord hatte 77cm (leider nicht ich) 
*Sonstiges:* Tolle Fahrt.Außer,dass wir am Morgen den Kutter fast verpasst hätten,hatte noch ein Kollege am Vortag kleine Party gemacht.Haben uns da aber zurückgehalten.
Trotzdem: Dementsprechend "außer Form" waren wir zuerst,aber dann wurden wir doch noch wach.Einige Angler kannten wir auch noch zufällig.
Gesamt:12 Angler hatten genau 94 Dorsche.Nicht mitgerechnet natürlich die zurückgesetzten.
War eine ungewöhnlich gute Fahrt,meinte der Käptn.


----------



## Fishcat23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *15.02.2008
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe / Richtung Schleimünde
*Wind: *N-NO 2-3
*Drift:* 0,3 nm
*Fangtiefe:* 18-20m
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot/orangesilber
*Montage: *Pilker 60-80g, einen Jig Japanrot
*Wer: *3 Kumpels , Ich und 21 andere
*Fänge: *Wir 45  (50-80 cm) , gesammt ca. 160 Dorsche,der größte 94 cm 9,5 kg.
*Sonstiges:* Es haben alle Fisch gefangen. Super nette Crew , die sehr schnell mit dem Gaff war und ein hochmotivierter Kapitain. Einfach alles super!!!


----------



## marcus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.02.2008
Kutter:MS Ückermünde
Hafen/Seegebiet:Warnemünde
Wind:2-3 bft
Himmel: SONNE GANZEN TAG xD
Drift: ging gegen null
Fangtiefe: geschätzte 18 - 20 m
Pilkerfarbe: blau/silber rote jigs
Montage: Pilker solo / Pilker mit Beifänger /Gufi 
Wer? mein Vater, ich und 14 Andere
Fänge:schöne Dorsche bis 93 cm, insgesammt ca 30 Fische
Sonstiges: War ne tolle Ausfahrt. Crew war in Ordnung kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## dirk.karina (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

------------------
Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.02.2008
Kutter / Boot: MS Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: blauer Himmer
Drift: sehr stark
Angeltiefe: 10 - 15 m
Jiggfarbe: alles versucht
Pilkerfarbe: alles versucht
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Heringspaternoster
Wer: 32 andere und ich
Fänge: null,nichts, außer vielleicht 20 Heringe auf'm gesamten Boot
Sonstiges: Käpt'n hat die Ausfahrt gg. 12:00 Uhr abgebrochen, da absolut kein Fisch da war, wir haben ca. 4 h! gesucht und 1 h geangelt. auch andere Boote wohl nichts gefangen, allerdings wurden statt der üblichen 30,0 € nur 10,0 € berechnet, fand ich sehr korrekt #6
------------------


----------



## Fischmansfriend (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.02.2008
Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: GroBro / Dahmeshöved
Wind: Nordost 1-2, später 3, westdrehend
Himmel: blauer Himmel
Drift: schwach
Angeltiefe: 15-16 m
Jiggfarbe: alles versucht
Pilkerfarbe: alles versucht
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Heringspaternoster, Naturköder
Wer: ich und 1 Kumpel
Fänge: 4 Dorsche, 2 Platte und 15 sehr !! grosse Heringe
Sonstiges: auf Pilker / Jig ging gar nichts, aber die Wattis und die Heringsvorfächer haben uns den Tag gerettet.


----------



## Sinned (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Dann will ich mal von den Traumtagen erzählen:

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17+18.02.2008
Kutter / Boot: MS Silverland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: stark - sehr stark
Angeltiefe: 15-25m
Jiggfarbe (fängig): Silber-grün
Pilkerfarbe (fängig): Signalfarben, Perlmut-braun
Montage: Pilker (vereinzelt mit Beifänger)
Wer: wir zu dritt und ca 12 andere
Fänge: ca 60 Dorsche, Durchschittsgröße 60 cm
Sonstiges:Traumtage! Die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn sind Richtung Tonne 5. Wir sind um Fehmarn herum getuckert und hatten nach 40 Minuten schon den ersten Schwarm (!) gefunden. Ich kann mich an keine Minute erinnern, in der keine Rute krumm war. Die Größen haben immer gepasst. Groß war einer von ca 1m. Größere waren an Ruten, konnten aber nicht gelandet werden. Ein sehr Großer bis bei meinem Kumpel auf braunen Gummifisch und zog mindestens 100 Meter Schnur - nach ein paar Drillversuchen hing nur noch eine Bartel am Haken. 
2 Jungs aus Süddeutschland fingen am ersten Tag 56 Dorsche! Ein braunperlmutfarbener Pilker, der sehr einer Muschel ähnelte, führte fast bei jedem Wurf zum Erfolg (Nicht erhältlich bei Baltic Kölln und dem anderen Angelshop in Heiligenhafen). Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Der Kutter machte und macht auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Wc gepflegt, Personal nett und zuvorkommend. Der Kapitän reagierte sofort, sobald kein Fisch mehr hoch kam. Driftzeiten waren zwischen 3 Minuten und 25 Minuten lang. Einziges Manko ist, dass man größtenteils selber Gaffen musste. Die schweren Dinger richtig einzusetzen ist nicht unbedingt einfach. Es wurde so viel gefangen, dass wir und auch andere noch am Hafen am filetieren waren.
Alles in allem ein ganz großes Kino!

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/4226/60090002io0.jpg


----------



## LutzeSeiner (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *19.02.2008
*Kutter:* MS Dessau
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Warnemünde 
*Wind: *W-NW 2-3
*Drift:* fast gar keine
*Fangtiefe:* 18-20m
*Pilkerfarbe:* silber - gelb - orange
*Montage: *80g Pilker only
*Wer: *3 Kumpels , Ich und 11 andere
*Fänge: *Wir 43 Dorsche und 1 Hering *g
*Sonstiges:* durchschnittliche Ausfahrt , 
mein grösster hatte 84 cm , es wurden eigendlich nur Dorsche ab ca 60cm gelandet , 
bis auf 5 Leute hatte jeder am Ende des Angeltages 10 Dorsche in der Kiste , 
Nettoangelzeit: ca 2.5h


----------



## TrophyBass (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.02.2008
Kutter:MS Forelle
Hafen/Seegebiet:Heikendorf(Kieler Förde)
Wind: Morgens 3, nachmittags ziemlich heftig (5-7?)
Himmel: den ganzen Tag bedeckt
Drift: stark den ganzen Tag
Fangtiefe: geschätzte 18 - 25 m
Pilkerfarbe: alles mögliche!!! blau war fängig
Montage: Pilker solo / Pilker mit Beifänger /GuFi 
Wer? mein Vater, Schwager, ich und 27 Andere
Fänge: Vaddern Schneider, Schwager 2 Dorsche, ich 2 Dorsche

Ziemlich bescheidene Ausfahrt.
Wir waren so ziemlich die ersten, aber das hintere drittel der Forelle war reseviert für die leute, die dann schön in den
Sallon ge:v haben und danach flach lagen. Die meisten mitfahrer waren ziemlich daneben... Besonders die die sich nicht im entferntesten an die Mindestaße halten konnten.
Es ging in Dänisches Angelrevier auf Großdorsch... es wurden auch ein paar schöne gelandet. Aber alles in allem doch sehr enttäuschend. Die Forelle hat ihre besten Zeiten wohl auch hinter sich...


----------



## Fischfabi96 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 24.02.2008
*Kutter:* MS Forelle
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Heikendorf
*Wind:* um die 6 bft, Nachmittags ein bisschen weniger
*Drift:* heftig, bis fast nichts
*Fangtiefe:* 30+ und dann 20 -
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau/grün/silber
*Montage:* Pilker ( solo ) 60gr. bis 150gr.
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und ich, sowie ca. 45 andere
*Fänge:* Kumpel 1 1 Wittling, Kumpel 2 2 Dorsche , ich 3 Dorsche, hoch war 4, insgesamt allerhöchstens 40 Fische
*Sonstiges:* War heftig, waren bei der See bis nach Langeland. Vielen ging es sehr dreckig... angeln hat überhaupt keinen Spass gemacht, weil man sich ständig festhalten musste. Fisch wurde nie richtig gefunden, bzw. auch nicht so wirklich gesucht... 
Wird Zeit das mein Boot in 3 Wochen ins Wasser kommt, das Kutterangeln ist echt zum Abgewöhnen...  
Größe der Dorsche war auch total schlecht.


----------



## seeschwalbe (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren auch gestern (24.02.) mit dem Kutter (Seebär) draußen vor Boltenhagen.
Starke Drift, Südwest 4-5, stark bewölkt. 15 Mann und 7 Dorsche, sowie 435 Heringe.
Dorsch ist nicht, es würde vorher wahrscheinlich geschleppt. Überall sah man abgerissenes  
Seegras.Hering ist genug da, aber durch die starke Drift waren wir zu schnell über den Schwarm drüber weg.Hatte selber 53.


----------



## lars.hebenstrei (6. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 3,4,5. März 2008
Kutter: MS Brigitte
Hafen/Seegebiet: Sassnitz 
1.Tag:03.04.2008
Wind:  Zu starker Wind um ganz raus zu fahren, angelten unter Land in der Tromper
          Wiek
Drift:   mittel bis stark
Fangtiefe: 25-30m
Pilkerfarbe: verschiedene, aber mindestens 150g
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger oder Dorschbombe alleine
Wer:  Kumpel , Ich und 8 andere
Fänge: Wir 15 Dorsche
sonstiges: alle gefangen

2.Tag:
Tag: 04.03.2008
Wind: 2-3
Drift: mittel
Fangtiefe: 25-30m
Fangebiet: um Kap Arkona
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Montage: 80g Pilker mit 1 oder 2 Beifänger oder Dorschbombe
Wer: Kumpel , Ich und 4 andere
Fänge: Wir jeder 20 Dorsche
Sonstiges:Insgesamt an diesem super Tag mit 6 Personen ca 85 Dorsche.

GROßES LOB AN DIE CREW MIT 6 PERSONEN RAUSZUFAHREN! DANKE!

3. Tag:
Tag: 05.04.2008
Wind: 5-6
Drift: Stark
Fangtiefe: 25-30m
Pilkerfarbe: alles probiert
Montage: 175g Pilker mit Beifänger oder Dorschbombe
Wer: Kumpel , Ich und 8 andere
Fänge: Wir 16 Dorsche 
Sonstiges:War an diesem Tag mehr Fische füttern, als angeln. Seegang wr einfach zu stark. Trotzdem alle gefangen, zwar nicht wie am Vortag, aber für das Wetter ok.
Waren 3 tolle Tage auf See.


----------



## delowsky (9. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 08.03.2008
*Kutter:* eigenes Boot 
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Kiel/Strande
*Wind:* morgens um 3 bft, ab Mittag 5 bft !
*Wetter: *sonnig, ab Mittag einige Wolken - ca. 5-7°C
*Fangtiefe:* 5 - 9 m
*Wobbler geschleppt:* natur, blau 
*Wer:* Delo & Marc
*Fänge:* jeder zwei Dorsche (48 - 61 cm)
*Sonstiges:* Für sechs Stunden Schleppen zu wenig Fisch. Andere Boote haben auch *schlecht *gefangen, sogar Hering ging nicht gut! 
Für den ersten Angeltag in diesem Jahr war es OK. - muß aber besser werden, sonst macht es keinen Spaß. Meerforellen ließen sich gar nicht blicken.


----------



## Dorschzocker01 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* :   Samstag der 08.03.08

*Kutter :*   MS Forelle

*Hafen/Seegebiet :*   Heikendorf, gefischt wurde         KielerFörde, Kieler Bucht, richtung Hohwachter Bucht

*Wind :*   3-4

*Himmel :*   Sonne pur

*Drift :*   ziemlich wenig

*Fangtiefe :*   10-20m

*Pilkerfarbe :*   Oranje, Rot, auch auf Gummi

*Pilkergewicht :*   50-75 gr.

*Montage :*   meist Pilker oder Gummifisch solo, einpaar Fische auch auf Beifänger, 

*Wer :*  40 Angler

*Fänge :*   Ich 5 Fische größe na ja, auf dem ganzen Schiff 60-70 Fische, größter Fisch 107cm 26 Pfund, hatte schon abgeleicht

*Kommentar :*   War im großen und ganzen eine Klasse Tour, hätten nur ein paar mehr Fische sein können. Bernhard hat wie immer alles gegeben um uns an den Fisch zu bringen und die Crew war auch wie immer gut drauf.


----------



## Chips (10. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag*:   08.03.2008
* Kutter*:   Kleinboot
* Hafen/Seegebiet*: Fehmarn-Burgtiefe,  zwischen Meeschendorf
                        und Staberhuk.
* Wind*:   Stärke 4 aus Südwest
* Wetter*:   viel Sonne, abends diesig
* Fangtiefe*:   10 - 17m
* Montage*:    Gummifische, Twister, Pilker und Heringspaternoster
* Wer*:  Mein Kumpel Ralf und ich.
* Fang*:  zusammen 25 Dorsche (50-60 cm) und 3 fette Heringe

Bei Südwestlichen Winden wollten wir eigentlich in Klausdorf slippen, aber komischerweise(leider) :cwar zuviel Wasser auf dem Slip. 
Gefangen haben wir vormittags in 15-17m Tiefe, mittags war tote Hose und nachmittags haben wir zwischen 10-14m noch ein paar verhaftet.


----------



## senso pilk (11. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 10.03.2008
*Kutter:* MS Peter 2
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wismar
*Wind:* 5-6 war angesagt aber eher weniger so ca. 3-4 
*Wetter: *wechselnd bewölkt meist aber Sonne pur!
*Fangtiefe:* 15-25 m
*Köder: *alles ausprobiert meist aber Pilker Rot/schwarz Solo 
*Wer:* wir (4) + ca 26 andere
*Fänge:* wir ca. 15-20 Dorsche zum mitnehmen (45 - 80cm)
gesamt auf kutter ungefähr 50-70 Dorsche
*Sonstiges:* schönes Wetter, schönes Schiff, nette (lustige) Besatzung!! Etwas wenig Fisch aber hey was solls geiler Tag auf see! Habe übrigens nicht einen Hering gesehen


----------



## tosa76 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : Freitag der 07.03.08

*Kutter :* MS Forelle

*Hafen/Seegebiet :* Heikendorf, gefischt wurde vor Langeland
*Wind :* 4-5

*Himmel :* bewölkt
*Drift :* mittlere Drift

*Fangtiefe :* 20-33m

*Pilkerfarbe :* orange-rot-silber

*Pilkergewicht :* 75-150 gr.

*Montage :* meist Pilker oder Gummifisch solo, wenige Fische auch auf Beifänger, 

*Wer :* 25 Angler

*Fänge :* Wir (2 Personen) hatte 3 Dorsche, Größe 60-80cm, auf dem ganzen Schiff 60-70 Dorsche

größter Fisch an Board ca. 86 cm 17 Pfund

*Kommentar :* Die Tour war super, allerdings wurde an diesem Tag relativ wenig gefangen. Fand echt spitze, dass Bernhard mit den paar Mann so einen weiten Weg nach Langeland gefahren ist. Die Verpflegung war ebenfalls super! Gerne wieder!:m


----------



## tosa76 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : Samstag der 08.03.08

*Kutter :* MS Heimkehr
*Hafen/Seegebiet :* Laboe, gefischt wurde KielerFörde, Kieler Bucht

*Wind :* 3-4

*Himmel :* Sonne pur

*Drift :* recht wenig

*Fangtiefe :* 12-25m

*Pilkerfarbe :* orange-rot-silber, blau-rot-silber

*Pilkergewicht :* 50-75 gr.

*Montage :* meist Pilker solo, an 1,5m Monovorfach, mein Kutternachbar hatte über 20 Fische Fische auch auf eine Beifängermontage mit Pilker ohne Drilling als Endgewicht + zwei schwarze oder braune Twister am roten Jigkopf gefangen

*Wer :* 25 Angler

*Fänge :* Zusammen (2Personen) hatten wir 22 schöne Dorsche ab 50 cm aufwärts. Größter Bursche hatte 12 Pfund. Insgesamt ca. 12 kg Fillet.

Auf dem gesamten Kutter ca. 150 Dorsche. Der schwerste hatte 19 Pfund

*Kommentar :* Super Schiff, super Mannschaft, genialer Angeltag! Danke für die super Tour!


----------



## duc900desmo (14. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : Freitag , 07.03.08

*Kutter :* MS Südwind
*Hafen/Seegebiet :* Burgstaaken/ östl. Fehmarn
*Wind :* 4-5

*Himmel :* bewölkt
*Drift :* mittlere Drift

*Fangtiefe :* 15-20m

*Pilkerfarbe :* orange-silber 
*Pilkergewicht :* 75-100 gr.
*Montage :* meist Pilker solo, oder Pilker mit 2 Jiggs, 

*Wer : *Jens und ich
*Fänge :* Wir jeder 19 Dorsche, 45-70 cm, größter Jens 79cm

*Kommentar :* Super Angeltag bei trockenem Wetter. Dorsche bissen über den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Fiefie (15. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : Samstag , 15.03.08

*Kutter :* MS Peter 2
*Hafen/Seegebiet :* Wismar nähe der Fahrrinne
*Wind :* Frühs 3, Mittag 2, Nachmittag 0,5

*Himmel :* Frühs: bewölkt, ab Mittag leicht bewölkt
*Drift :* Frühs:mittlere Drift, ab Mittag keine bis garkeine Drift

*Fangtiefe :* 18-24m

*Pilkerfarbe :* alle, keine bestimmte 
*Pilkergewicht :* Frühs: ca 100 gr. ab Mittag 45-80 gr.
*Montage :* Pilker mit 1 o. 2 Jiggs, o. mit Heringsvorfach

*Wer : *Rolli, Jan, Frank und ich und 28 andere
*Fänge :* Rolli 0 Dorsche, Jan 1 (40cm), Frank 2 Dorsche 40 & 42 cm & 1 Hering, ich 1 Wittling (28 cm)

*Kommentar :* Schönes Wetter, leider wenig Drift & Fisch (insgesamt 25 Dorsche 10 Wittlinge und 25 Heringe am Board. Größter Dorsch heute 45cm  ...
Kommen aber im April wieder!


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 14.-16.03.2008
Kutter: MS Seho
Hafen/Seegebiet: Helsingör/ Öresund
Wind: 0-4 
Wetter: wechselnd bewölkt meist aber Sonne pur!
Fangtiefe: 20-30 m
Köder: Gufis und ganze Heringe auf Gufibleikopf
Wer: ich und 7 andere
Fänge: ich 29 Dorsche zum mitnehmen zwischen 4 und 18 Pfund, sowie Haufenweise Heringe. Insgesamt ca. 200 Dorsche und ein paar Tausend Heringe.
Sonstiges: schönes Wetter, schönes Schiff, nette (lustige) Besatzung. Die größten Dorsche habe ich allesamt auf ganze Heringe am Bleikopf gefangen.


----------



## grobro (21. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* Freitag, 21.03.2008
*Kutter:* eigenes Schlauchboot, 2-90 PS
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* heute mal Höhe Großenbrode-später kurz vor Dahme
*Wind:* anfangs boeig, bis vorhin eingeschlafen ist auf 1
*Drift:* heftig, bis fast nichts mehr zum Schluss (8.30 bis 15.30 Uhr)

*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und ich
*Fänge:* 57 Dorsche, von 40 cm bis 65 cm, schöne fleischige Jungs

wir haben fast nur auf Solo-Pilker gefangen und Nachmittags auch viele beim Schleppen Höhe Dahme, Filet müssen heute Michi und Dirk machen, viel Spaß Jungs! .-)


----------



## marv3108 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 19.03.2008
*Kutter:* MS Silverland
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
*Wind:* NW 5-6
*Drift:* Stark
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 15-25 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot, schwarz
*Montage:* Twister 75 gr. (Eigentlich zu leicht)
*Wer:* Bruder und ich und 40 andere
*Fänge:* Bruder 4 und ich 6 Stück
*Sonstiges:* Dorsche bissen nur bis halb elf. Da waren auch bei den meisten schon die Kisten voll. Voll, weil fast überwiegend Größen zwichen 50 bis 70 cm  hoch kamen. Hab so dass Gefühl gehabt, dass der Kapitän dann nicht mehr die richtigen Stellen angefahren hat. ;+ Wollte wohl noch bis zum nächsten Tag was aufheben?! |kopfkrat Sonne pur, den ganzen Tag. Alles in allem aber wieder mal ein genialer Tag auf der Silverland #6


----------



## Charly_Brown (23. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.03.2008
Zeit: 12:00-16:30 
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
Wer: NorbAIRt, mein Vater und ich
Wind: S 3-4
Himmel: sonnig bis heiter
Drift: mittel
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 6-18m / 6-9m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot, japanrot, rot-grün
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-lila-schwarz, blau-silber, neogelb-neonorange, gelb-grün
Montage: Pilk + Jig (1 od. 2)
Fänge: 6 Dorsche (55-70cm), 1 Scholle
Sonstiges: Sehr schöner Saisonauftakt. Super Wetter, Teperaturen auch erträglich, und die Fische bissen auch. Keine Massen, dafür aber schöne Größen, die sich auch gerne zweimal bitten ließen.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 21.03.2008
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe/ Kieler Förde
*Wind:* 3
*Drift:* schwach
*Fangtiefe: *14*-*18
*Pilker:* 150 gr. ohne Haken
*Montage:* Wattwurm an Springervorfach
*Wer:* Freundin und ich
*Fänge:* Freundin 5 Dorsche, ich 4 Dorsche und zusammen ca. 30 Wittels

*Sonstiges:* war ein netter Tag auf See #h


----------



## Fischfabi96 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 23.03.08
*Kutter:* MS Baba Gump eigenes
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wendtorf
*Wind:* 3 sw 
*Drift:* stark
*Fangtiefe: *18 - 20 m
*Pilker:* 150 gr. ohne Haken
*Montage:* Wattwurm an Springervorfach
*Wer:* ich und Papa
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche, 3 Heringe und genau 20 Wittels 

*Sonstiges:* für 3 Std. angeln war es cool... #6


----------



## Elbfischer3 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 23.03.08
*Kutter:* MS Rilana
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Rostock/Kadettrinne
*Wind:* 3 abnehmend auf 1 
*Drift:* mittel
*Fangtiefe: *17 - 22 m
*Pilker:* 75-85 Gramm
*Montage:* Pilker pur
*Wer:* Ich und 8 Verwandte und bekannte + 5 Fremde
*Fänge:* ca 40 Dorsche gesamt, (davon 5 ich (größter mit 85cm)) und 2 Wittlinge
*Sonstiges:* Nach dem Vortag, mit Windstärke 8-10 hatten wir Glück bei schönem Wetter und guten Windstärken rauszufahren. Leider war es schwer Dorschschwärme zu finden, aber der Kapitän hat gesucht und auch ab und an gefunden. Gute Durschschnittsgrößen von knapp 60cm!!!


----------



## Charly_Brown (25. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25.03.2008
*Zeit:* 12:00-19:00 (ca. 2h geangelt, Rest in der Förde spazieren gefahren...)
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
*Wer:* ich
*Wind:* SW 4-5
*Himmel:* heiter bis bewölkt
*Drift:* stark
*Angel- / Fangtiefe:* 
*Jiggfarbe*: 
*Pilkerfarbe:*
*Montage:* Heringspaternoster
*Fänge: *ca. 25 Heringe*
Sonstiges: *Heute bin ich mal in die Förde gefahren um nach Heringen zu "schauen". Bin mehr spazieren gefahren, als dass ich geangelt hab. Wenn Anzeige war hab ich einmal das Paternoster runtergelassen und welche rausgeholt. Ansonsten in der Landschaft herumgeschaut...


----------



## FelixSch (26. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.03.2008
*Zeit:* 0730-1530, davor und danach je 2 h Transit
*Kutter:* MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen / Nordwestlich Fehmarn, vor Westermarkelsdorf
*Wer:* ich und Freudin
*Wind:* wenig
*Himmel:* heiter
*Drift:* kaum bis mäßig
*Angel- / Fangtiefe:* Vormitags ca 25-30, Nachmittags 6-10 m
*Beifängerfarbe*: Rot und Rotschwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* Bisse auf Rotschwarz
*Fänge: *5 Dorsche (55-65 cm)
*Sonstiges:* war ne geile Fahrt. Nachden am Vortag keiner der Kutter raus ist, hatten wir das tollste Wetter, das man sich vorstellen kann. Wenn auch die Temperaturen am und unter dem Gefrierpunkt lagen (die Ringe waren zum Teil mit Eis überzogen) konnten wir den Tag richtig genießen. 
Die Fische bissen am Vormitag wesentlich besser, am Nachmittag vereinzelt. Ob sie vermehrt auf die Beifänger oder die Pilker gingen, kann ich nicht sagen. Einer hat es auch mit nicht unbeachtlichem Erfolg mit Naturködern probiert, dabei zwei Platte (eine Kliesche noch was) gefangen.
Die Fische, die wir ausgenommen haben hatten allesamt Krabben im Magen. Lecker waren sie auch!


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (27. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.3.2008
*Kutter:* MS Tietverdriev
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Fanggebiet:* Rügen, um Kap Arkona, wegen Seegangs verhältnismäßig dicht unter Land
*Wer:* insgesamt 18 Leute
*Wetter:* 0-2°C, wechselnd Schneestürme und blauer Himmel, Wind NW ca. 3-5 böig
*Drift:* mittel bis stark
*Fangtiefe:* 10-20m
*Köder, ich:* Pilker ohne Beifänger, silber und rot am fängigsten
*Fänge:* insgesamt 106 Dorsche, ich 10, hoch war 12, 
2 Schneider, 
*Sonstiges:* Käpt'n suchte intensiv nach Fisch, setzte Kutter oft um, was letztlich den Erfolg brachte, da erst ab späten vormittig richtig gefangen wurde.


----------



## Dittschi (29. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 28.3.2008
*Kutter:* MS Silverland
*Heimathafen:* Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:* verhältnismäßig dicht unter Land (max. 1 Std. Fahrt bis zum ersten Fangstop)
*Wer:* wir 2 und ein ganzer Haufen anderer
*Wetter:* 3-4°C, Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel
*Drift:* mittel 
*Köder, ich:* Pilker mit Beifänger
*Fänge:* insgesamt sehr wenig, wir zu zweit 5 Dorsche (mittelprächtige Größe)


----------



## Litty1978 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 29.3.2008
*Kutter:* MS Hanno Günther
*Heimathafen:* Warnemünde
*Fanggebiet:* bis etwa Kadettenrinne
*Wer:* insgesamt 17 Angler, wir waren 7
*Wetter:* vormittags Schauer, dann freundlicher ca. 3-4Bft. zum Nachmittag deutlich mehr Wind (um 6, in Böen 8) und weitere Schauer, was zum Abbruch der Tour führte.
*Drift:* mittel bis stark
*Köder: *Pilker mit 2 Beifängern, Heringspaternoster
*Fänge: *ca. 25-30 Dorsche sowie Wittling und Hering insgesamt, alle Dorsche recht klein (45-50cm)


----------



## Lenger06 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 27.03.08
Kutter: kleines Boot vom Sanner
Heimathafen: Yachthafen Burgtiefe
Fangebiet: Staberhuk Untiefentonne
Wer Kumplel u. ich
Wetter: Ganzer Tag blauer Himmel und Windstärke 2-3
Drift: mittel
Köder: Pilker,Beifänger,Gufi,Wattwürmer
Fänge:Ich 12 Dorsche (2 schwimmen wieder)bis 4kg

Fische bissen alle in rund 15 meter tiefem Wasser und fast nur auf Wattwurm!!
Nur 3 Fische auf Beifänger!Auf Pilker und Gufi kein Fisch!!
Alle Fische hatten nur Würmer,Garnelen und Krabben im Magen!


----------



## TomHQ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.03.08
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen, Fanggebiet Fehmarnbelt
*Wind:* fast windstill
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* leichte Drift kreuz und quer
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 12m-25m
*Jiggfarbe:* schwarz/gelb und orange/gelb
*Pilkerfarbe:* verschiedene
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* Mein Sohn Jakob, ich und etwa 23 andere
*Fänge:* Jakob 3, ich 4, 1 Nemo wurde zurückgesetzt. 
Jakob hat einen 80er Dorsch erwischt, auch der Rest war anständig.
Auf dem Schiff insgesamt nur 56 Dorsche.
*Sonstiges:* Schöne Tour auf einem schönen Kutter *#h*


----------



## Broesel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.03.08
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Monika
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen, Fanggebiet westlich Fehmarn
*Wind:* fast windstill
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* eigentlich nicht vorhanden
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10m-13m
*Jiggfarbe:* Junior und ich fischten Solo
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot/schwarz  rot/grün
*Montage:* Pilker 
*Wer:* Mini-Broesel, ich und sechs (6!)andere
*Fänge:* Mini-Broesel 4, ich 3 
Gesamtfang bei 8 Leuten immerhin 32 Fische wobei nur ein einziger Fisch unter  ca. 55 cm war . ( den hatte natürlich ich <gg> ...  mit 42cm ). bestimmt 90% der Fische waren über 60cm.
*Sonstiges:* Insgesamt also eine absolut geniale Tour mit durchschnittlicher Menge (im Schnitt jeder 4 Fische, was auch tatsächlich fast hinkam), überdurchschnittlicher Größe auf einem Kutter, so wie man es als Gast erwartet, aber leider nicht immer bekommt. Ganz zum Schluß gabs sogar noch "Wale-Watching"... zwei Schweinswale, bei spiegelglatter See... *#h*


----------



## toddy (6. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

WO: Appenrader Bucht
Was: Pikken vom Kleinboot
Wann?: Heute!! 6.4.08
Fänge: Wenige Dorsche sehr klein, alle zurück!-einige Heringe + + +1 Köhler !! 79 cm. über den ich mich sehr gefreut habe!!
:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l
PS. Es soll in der Fl Förde auch schon ein sehr grosser Köhler gefangen worden sein!!(81 cm).


----------



## elchmaster (7. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 02.04.08
Kutter: MS Simone
Wo: Eckernförde
Wind: 2-3
Drift: fast nicht vorhanden
Himmel: bedeckt meiste Zeit Regen
Angeltiefe: 10-17 m
Jigfarbe: die ganze Palette
Pilker: ebenso
Wer: Ich und 28 andere
Fänge: Ich 6 Dorsche + 1 Wittling, insgesamt ca. 60-70 Dorsche.


----------



## elchmaster (7. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 05.04.08
Kutter: MS Möwe
Wo: Insel Poel
Wind: 3-4
Drift: leicht bis mittel Stark
Himmel: bedeckt meiste Zeit Regen
Angeltiefe: 10-17 m
Köder: Wattwurm
Wer: Ich und 10 andere
Fänge: Ich 4 Dorsche + 14 Wittlinge + 2 schöne Platte, insgesamt ca. 25 Dorsche und 50 Wittlinge und 5 Heringe.


----------



## duc900desmo (7. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 05.04.2008
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Orca H
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Thyboron, weißes Riff
*Wind:* 4, aber erhebliche Dünung durch die starken Winde der Vortage
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* heftig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 20- 25 m
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange gelber Stabpilker min. 200g
*Montage:* Pilker 
*Wer:* Jens, Teddy, Ole, 3 Neulinge und ich
*Fänge:* wir 7 ca. 100 Dorsche, Jens mit 25 am meisten und mit 74cm und 4 kg den größten. Die Größen lagen meistens zwischen 50 und 70 cm.
*Sonstiges:* Schöner Tag mit seekrank bedingtem Komplettausfall eines Mitfahrers, schade. Ansonsten kann man nur sagen, Ernst weiß wo der Fisch ist und bringt seine Gäste auch hin. Thorsten ist stets für das leibliche Wohl aller besorgt und trägt durch seine Sprüche zur allgemeinen Heiterkeit aller bei. Schönen Dank den beiden, werden bald mal wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## marv3108 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.03.08
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Kehrheim
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burgstaaken, Fanggebiet westlich Fehmarn
*Wind:* 6-7
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* sehr stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10m-13m
*Jiggfarbe:* 
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/gelb/silber
*Montage:* Pilker 
*Wer:* ich und 15 andere
*Fänge:* Ich 1 Stück 80 cm 4 kg
Gesamtfang bei 16 Leuten 10 Fische.
*Sonstiges:* Durch den starken Wind und die starke Strömung hat das Angeln keinen Spass gemacht. Ansonsten alles OK. Wie immer!


----------



## marv3108 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.03.08
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Silverland
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burgstaaken, Fanggebiet nordöstlich Fehmarn
*Wind:* fast windstill
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* Mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 15m-25m
*Jiggfarbe:* 
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/gelb/silber
*Montage:* Pilker 
*Wer:* Ich, Vater, Bruder, Onkel, 2 Bekannt und 25 andere
*Fänge:* Ich 5, Vater 0, Onkel 2, Bruder 9, 2 Bekannte 2, gesamt ca. 110 Stück

*Sonstiges:* Heute das Angeln richtig Spass gemacht. Kein Wind und spiegelglatte See. Heute lief nur Kiler Blitz in Gelb/Silber/Weinrot. Auf Beifang lief nichts!!! Ansonsten alles OK.


----------



## daburner (8. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 06.04.2008
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe/ vor Maasholm
*Wind:* 2 bis max. 3
*Drift:* schwach
*Fangtiefe: *15-25m
*Pilker: Andrift 35-50* gr. Abdrift 65-80g
*Montage:* Pilker solo, Pilker mit einem Beifänger und Gummifisch
              ... also fast alles probiert
*Wer:* ich, zwei Kumpels und 46 andere
*Fänge:* Wir zwei Dorsche 55-60cm zum mitnehmen, einen 40er der noch voll mit Laich war released#h, 4-5 untermaßige zurück #h + drei kleine Wittels über die sich unser Nachbar zu rechten gefreut hat! Ein größerer Dorsch von ca. guten 70cm ist leider beim Gaffen verloren gegangen, aber da bei mir kein Fisch zum mitnehmen mehr nachkam, habe ich einen Gutschein für eine Freifahrt erhalten, dass nenne ich Kundenservice:vik::m#6! Da kommt man doch gerne wieder...:k

*Sonstiges:* war ein netter Tag auf See, mit einer freundlichen Crew aber leider wenig Fisch (was aber sicher nicht am Kaptiän lag, sondern eher an Anglern wie unseren Nachbarn zur linken Seite. Ich sag nur Dorsche von 15 bis max. 20cm wurden mit Jubel empfangen und landeten in der Fischkiste. Selbst "nachdrückliche" Hinweise |krach:auf das Mindestmaß von 38cm haben nur ein müdes lächeln bewirkt, zum :vund :c
so etwas#q!

In diesem Punkte würde ich mir wirklich wünschen, dass die Kuttereigner auch ein Auge auf solche Idioten haben, es geht ja schließlich auch um Ihre Zukunft!!!


----------



## Nordangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren gestern mit meinem Boot unterwegs.
In der 14 Meterlinie hatte der Kollege auf Andriftpilker einen 60er Dorsch. Danach Flaute.
Nach verlegen des Bootes in die 17-18 Meterlinie konnten wir über Tag insgesamt 10 Dorsche über 45 cm landen. Ca 20 Dorsche von 35 cm bis 45 cm durften wieder ins nasse Element zurück. Insgesamt war es ein sehr mühseliger Tag.
Die Dorsche bissen alle recht vorsichtig.

Sven


----------



## schleppangler (10. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.04.2008
*Boot:* MB B-ENGEL
*Seegebiet:* Sagasbank
*Wind:* 1-2 bft
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* um 1km/h
*Fangtiefe:* 9 - 14m  
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/gelb/silber, gelb/grün
*Montage:* Naturköder heringsstücke und Wattwurm 
*Wer:* Ich und mein Vater
*Fänge:* Ich 8Dorsche bis 73cm und eine schöne Platte , mein Vater 6 Dorsche bis 65cm ,haben aber alles unter 50cm released.Übrig blieben dann 6 Dorsche und eine Platte

mfg Kay


----------



## Monsterqualle (11. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 09.04.2008
Kutter/ Boot: Langeland 1
Hafen/Seegebiet: Laboe/ geangelt mitten in der Ostsee vor Schleimünde
Wind: 1-3 aus Süd-west
Wetter: sonnig
Fangtiefe: 17-21m
Köder: Gufi/ Pilk/ Jiggs
Wer: Ich und 36 Andere
Fänge: Ich nur Kleinkram zum zurücksetzen. Der rest insgesamt keine 15 maßigen Dorsche.

Besonderes: Zum 2. Mal in Folge konnte ich mir ansehen, wie ein Drilling in der Kopfhaut verschwindet. Dieses Mal wurde das Cappi gleich mit festgetackert. Der Angler wurde vom Rettungskreuzer in ein Krankenhaus in der Schlei gebracht. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts neues gehört, wie der arme Kerl wieder nach Laboe zu seinem Auto gekommen ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.04.08
Kutter / Boot: meine Aluladde
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meschendorf
Wind: 0-3
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: haben geschleppt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-9m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: blau-rosa-silber
Montage: Spöket
Wer: mein Kumpel Bernd
Fänge: 2 MeFo 48 und 55 cm

Sonstiges: wir haben von Mittags bis Abends mit zwei kleinen Downriggern geschleppt zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf Riedensee, ich hatte leider keinen Fisch aber mein Kumpel dafür gleich zwei. Komischerweise ist uns nicht ein einziger Dorsch an die Wobbler gegangen. Die sind wohl nicht mehr da. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

34 Andere und ich, davon 13 Jugendliche

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.04.2008
Angelzeit: 7:45-14:00
Fangzeit: 7:45-14:00
Kutter: MS Wiking
Heimathafen: Kappeln
Wind: 3-4 Bfd aus SW
Himmel: Sonnenklar ca. 30 Minuten etwas Regen
Drift: Mittelschnell
Jigfarbe: alles Mögliche
Pilkerfarbe: ziemlich bunt
Fischart: Dorsch und Witling
Anzahl: Dorsch 35 Wittlinge 148 Wittlinge Davon ich 6 Dorsche und 6 Wittlinge
Gewicht:nicht gewogen
Länge: Dorsche 48-70 cm, Wittlinge um die 30cm
Link zum Bericht: http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthr...5440#post65440
Sonstiges: Sehr schöne Veranstaltung mit viel Spass.


----------



## katerxxx (14. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.04.
Kutter: MS Tietverdriew, Sassnitz
Seegebiet: 54°55`54``N
13°33`10``E
also kurz vor Schweden
Wind: 1-2 bft
Himmel sonnig und Ententeichwetter
Drift: praktisch nicht vorhanden
Fangtiefe um die 50m
Pilker: 100-200g, in Silber Rot und Blau
Wer: Ecki, ich und 18 andere
Fänge: 252 maßige und zum Teil massige Dorsche und mein Wittling, der größte war 102cm und 22 Pfund
Kommentar: die Crew um Kptn.Speck war wie immer sehr bemüht den Fisch zu finden und hat ihn auch gefunden...


----------



## SuperMario (14. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.+12.04.2008
*Boot:* MS Klar Kimming / Rostock-Stadthafen
*Seegebiet:* vor Warnemünde
*Wind:* 1. Tag: 5-7 bft; 2. Tag 3-4 bft
*Himmel:* 1. Tag: bedeckt; 2. Tag: erst diesig, ab mittags sonnig
*Drift:* 1. Tag: enorm stark, 2. Tag: fast keine
*Fangtiefe:* bis ca. 15m  
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles probiert
*Montage:* Pilker / Pilker mit Heringsvorfach
*Wer:* Ich und 13 andere aus unserem Angelverein
*Fänge:* 1. Tag: Insgesamt nur 9 Dorsche bis 82 cm (ich 2) + 2 Heringe,
2. Tag: mehr Dorsche (viell. 20 Stck.) und einige Heringe (max. 5 p.P.) und Wittlinge, aber insgesamt zu wenig, etliche Untermaßig (ich 3 Dorsche, davon 2 zurück)

*Sonstiges: *Anscheinend hat es die Reederei Schuld nicht nötig, Stammkundschaft aufzubauen oder zu behalten. Nachdem wir in den vergangenen Jahren teils sehr zufrieden waren, gab es in diesem Jahr soviele Minuspunkte, das wir nicht wieder mit diesem Kutter fahren werden (KEINE Filetierbretter an Bord #d, die Heizung ging nachts nicht |motz:, die Gefriertruhe war einfach nur zum :v, insgesamt kann man für 40 Euronen pro Ausfahrt!!! mehr erwarten |gr


Wir haben trotzdem versucht, das Beste daraus zu machen und hatten trotz allem unseren Spaß - Angeln ist halt geil |supergri


----------



## pelagus (15. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.04.08
Kutter / Boot: kleines Angelboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 0-3
Himmel: sonnigbis bewölkt
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 14-15-m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: blau-silber
Fänge: 10 dicke schöne Dorsche, um die 40 cm


----------



## DDK (16. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich habe  3 Tage die Ostsee unsicher gemacht und das ist dabei raus gekommen.
Also man kann von einem gelungen Angelausflug reden.


Tag der Ausfahrt:13-15.04
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebietranske
Wind:2-3
Himmel:Sonnig und Bedeckt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 2-12m
Köder: Wobbler 
Montage: Schleppen
Fänge: 30 Dorsche und 3 Mefos 52-60cm
Sonstiges: es war kalt
------------------
Ihr sin noch ein paar Bilder: 		 	 		 		 			 			 			 				 					Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.04.08
*Kutter:* MS Tanja
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen 

*Wind:* NNO 4
*Himmel:* bedeckt,nieselregen 
*Drift:* optimal 
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* ca. 5-20m

*Köder:* GuFi
*GuFi-farbe:* alle Farben durchprobiert
*Jigkopf:* 40-75g Rundkopf 

*Wer:* MFT-Dirk,MFT-Liz,ich + ca. 20 Mann&Frau 
*Fänge:* Dirk hatte 6 schöne Leos, Liz leider nix,ich hatte 1 Dorsch, insgesamt kamen ca.35 Leos an Bord 
*Sonstiges:* Dirks Geburtstagstour...endlich 25  |schild-g nochmal. Schade das sich das Wetter von den Vortagen nicht gehalten hat, aber wenn die Sonne mal durchkam, war es richtig nett #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:19.04.2008
*Boot:* MS "Monika"
*Seegebiet:* westlich von Fehmarn
*Wind:* 5-6 aus Osten
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* ? gar nicht sooo viel
*Fangtiefe:* 8-11 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* ? (diverse probiert, waren eh ohne Drilling)
*Montage:* Pilker ohne Drilling, zwei Jigs ind diversen Farben 
*Wer:* Ich, ein Freund und der Rest vom Kutter
*Fänge:* Ich: nix!! Alle Bekannten: nix, es wurden von ca. 40 aktiven Anglern nur 8 Dorsche und diverse Seesterne und Miesmuscheln gefangen.
*Fazit:* Das war eine der gaaanz wenigen Touren, wo ich komplett ohne Biss und Fisch geblieben bin. Kapitän Jens hat sich echt bemüht, es war hin und wieder auch gut Fischanzeige auf dem Echolot, aber wenn die Burschen nicht wollen, kann man nix machen. Das Bier hat geschmeckt und ich habe zwei Stunden schön tief und fest geschlafen. War ein super Tag, auch ohne Fisch!


----------



## Deafangler (20. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:19.04.2008
*Boot:* MS Klaus-Peter
*Seegebiet:* vielleicht auch westlich von Fehmarn
*Wind:* mäßigen Ostwind
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* nicht so stark
*Fangtiefe:* 8-11 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* Pilker und Gufi
*Montage:* Pilker und Gufi mit verschiedenen Farben 
*Wer:* ein Freund, ich und andere vom Kutter
*Fänge:* ein Freund: einen Baby-Dorsch und ich: Gott sei Dank, einen mäßigen Dorsch auf glitter-braunen Gufi, ca. 50 cm. Alles zusammen im Kutter: ca. 10 Dorsche und einige Butts, davon einen kapitalen Butt
*Fazit:* es war einfach kein Tag für Dorsche. Hauptsache, wir haben Ostsee-Luft sehr gut genossen.


----------



## Keule1988 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der ausfahrt 20.4
Boot : hai 4 
Seegebiet: west fehmarn 
Drift : zuerst kaum später schon recht kräftig 
Fangtiefe: 11-14m
Pikerfarbe: war egal 
Jig: wer einen dran hatte war gut wenn nich war auch gut ^^
Wer: ich und 34 andere Personen
Fänge: insgesammt 30 Dorsche ......   ich hatte 4 davon wobei das eine eine doublette war . meine waren zwischen 55 und 65 cm 
Mein nachbar hatte eine doublette 82 und 85 cm  der hatte zusammen mit seiner frau dann 8 Dorsche      also mit meinen zusammen schon 12   noch weiter ein ehepaar auch 4 stück zusammen dann macht das schon 16  naja man kann sich dann ja denken was der rest so gefangen hatte ^^      Also wer wirklich durcvhangelt und viel wirft der fängt auch was aber die unterm kutter angeln haben keine changse wobei auch echt kaum fisch da is also die anzeige war nicht so der knüller ^^    auf anderen schiffen sah es noch schlechter aus als bei uns


----------



## der_dude (21. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:19.04.2008
*Boot:* MS Monika
*Seegebiet:* westlich von Fehmarn
*Wind:* 5-6 Ost 
*Himmel:* leicht bewölkt
*Drift:* mittel
*Fangtiefe:* 6-12 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* alle Farben, von schwarz bis rosa
*Montage:* Pilker mit und ohne Jig-Vorfach, teilweise auch GuFi
*Wer:* 5 Kumpels, Ich und ca. 40 andere Angler
*Fänge:* Ich: 1 Dorsch ca.35 cm, der weiterschwimmen durfte, meine Kumpels zusammen 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, auf dem ganzen Boot insgesamt 8 Dorsche (ACHT DORSCHE! AUF DEM GANZEN BOOT!!!). Die allermeisten Angler sind also Schneider nach Hause gegangen.

*Fazit:* Am Kapitän lags sicher nicht. Hat viele Stellen angefahren, oft umgesetzt, aber es wurde trotz intensivem Angels einfach nichts gefangen. Echt beängstigend, dass die Fänge wirklich jedes Jahr immer weniger werden. Wir hatten trotzdem unseren Spass, aber bei einer Angeltour sollten schon ein paar Fische mehr dabei sein...


----------



## der_dude (21. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:20.04.2008
*Boot:* MS Monika
*Seegebiet:* westlich von Fehmarn
*Wind:* 3-4 Nord-Ost 
*Himmel:* leicht bewölkt, später sonnig
*Drift:* mittel
*Fangtiefe:* 6-12 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* alle Farben
*Montage:* Pilker mit und ohne Jig-Vorfach, diverse GuFis
*Wer:* 5 Kumpels, Ich und ca. 35 andere Angler
*Fänge:* Ich: garnix, nicht mal ein Zupfer, Kumpels: auch nix! Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, waren es wie schon am Vortag 8 Dorsche, die insgesamt auf dem ganzen Boot gefangen wurden. Bei 40 Anglern, die fast alle intensiv den ganzen tag geangelt haben, unglaublich wenig.

*Fazit:* Wir waren schon am Vortag mit der Monika draussen und an beiden Tagen wurde so gut wie nichts gefangen. Kein Vorwurf an den Kapitän, der hat seinen Job gut gemacht. Die Crew auf der Monika ist ohnehin die sympathischste und motivierteste Crew, die ich bisher auf einem Angelkutter erlebt habe. Kompliment!
Trotzdem werden die Kumpels und Ich erstmal nicht mehr an die Ostsee zum Hochseeangeln kommen. Die Fänge waren schon in den letzten Jahren schlecht, aber so wenig wie diesmal gefangen wurde, da lohnt sich die weite Anreise wirklich nicht mehr :-(


----------



## Norgaardholzer (23. April 2008)

*Geltinger Bucht*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:13.04.08
*Boot:* BVNordstern.de Explorer 4,40
*Seegebiet:* Geltinger Bucht, Flensburger Außenförde
*Wind:* West 2-3 
*Himmel:* leicht bewölkt, später sonnig
*Drift:* mittel
*Fangtiefe:* 17-20m
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot Orange
*Montage:* Pilker mit Heringsvorfach davor (vielleicht ist ja noch einer da)
*Wer:* 3 Angler und Guide
*Fänge:* Ich: 4 Dorsche, einer unter 40cm, freigelassen, insgesamt 7 mitgenommene von 40-70cm

Wir waren nur 2 Stunden an einem Wrack dicht vor der Küste im kleinen Festrumpfschlauchboot. In einer Minute dort gewesen, 8 oder neun Driften gemacht, um 9 Uhr zum Frühstücken gefahren. Das war sehr nett.


----------



## h1719 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrten: 3 Tage Fahrt vom 21.-23.04.2008 auf dem Rostocker Angelkutter "Barents See".
Fangebiet: Südlich u. östlich der Kadettrinne.
1.Angeltag: 
Wind:aus nordost ziemlich kräftig, ungefähr 5 Windstärken.
Himmel: Wolkenlos
Drift: Laut Aussage von Kapitän Helmut 0,8-1,0 Kn.
Fangtiefe:15-20 m
Pilker: Kieler Blitz gelb-rot ohne Beifänger
Wer: 12 Angler, Kapitän hat auch mit geangelt.
Fänge: Ich 16 Dorsche zwischen 40-72 cm. Hoch waren 25 Dorsche. Gesammtfang vom 1.Tag: 181 Dorsche, kein anderer beifang.
2.Tag: Wegen starken wind aus nordost mit Stärke 6-7 musste der Kutter im dänischen Hafen Gedser liegen bleiben. Keine Chance zum Angeln, da haben wir gut gegessen u.getrunken.
3. Tag: Immer noch hohe Wellen, Wind hatte etwas nachgelassen, Himmel wieder wolkenlos.
Fanggebiet: das Gleiche,wie am ersten Tag.
Drift bis 1,4 kn.
Fänge:Leider konnten auch auf Grund der starken Drift die Fänge vom 1.Tag nicht wiederholt werden, es waren mehr untermaqßige, die wieder außenbords gingen.
Ich hatte 5 Leos, hoch waren 7. Auf dem Schiff waren es 43 Dorsche.
Fazit: Trotz Ausfall von 1 Tag war es eine Geile Ausfahrt. Wir waren jeden Abend im dänischen Hafen Gedser. Die Besatzung ist topp, das Essen war hervorragend. Bootsmann Wolfgang hat uns gut mit allen versorgt. Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.


----------



## Angelheinz (26. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:25.04.2008
*Boot:* Rilana
*Seegebiet:* Warnemünde 10° richtung Kadettrinne
*Wind:* 3 
*Himmel:* bewölkt , Regen leicht neblig
*Drift:* anfangs nahe null dann ab 10.00 super
*Fangtiefe:* um die 20 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* alle Farben
*Montage:* Pilker mit und ohne Jig-Vorfach
*Wer: *2 Kumpels und ich sowie 11 andere
*Fänge:* 3 Nemos der Rest 40 - 50 cm insgesamt 8 zu dritt !! :-(

*Fazit:* Es war meine 4. Ausfahrt mit der Rilana in glaube ich 3 Jahren.
3 davon haben mir gut gefallen die letzte jedoch ... naja ..
5.30 Start am Anleger Schmarl - nach !!! 9.00 erste Drift in der NÄHE der Kadettrinne.
Ich weiß daß das auch zügiger geht aber gut. Ende der Veranstaltung war dann 11.45 !
die Zeit des Umsetzens weggerechnet , Ihr wisst schon .
Meine Meinung zu dieser Ausfahrt ist : Bemerkt ein Kapitän das eine gemischte vieleicht etwas unerfahrene Truppe  mit an Bord ist kann er tun und lassen was er will -) hauptsache die Kohle stimmt . Zum Schluß ( 11.45 ) bezahlten wir alle unsere Bockwurst für die Erbsensuppe noch mit 1,60 €. Ich überlege noch mal Gast zu sein.


@ h1719
Seit Jahren fahre ich mit der Rederei Werner Schuld und natürlich auch mit Helmut.
Es ist so das beste was einem passieren kann wenn man gut Fisch fangen will.

Viele Grüße aus der Nähe von Pirna an Werner Schuld und seine Crew und bis bald.


----------



## Dieter Schareina (26. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Gleichgesinnte!
Wir fahren am nächsten Wochenende,(4.Mai)von Heikendorf,mit der Forelle zum Angeln.
Wir sind Mitglieder des SFV Hameln.Gibt es Erfahrungen der letzten Tage bzg. der 
Fangergebnisse im Fanggebiet von "Bernhard"?
schöne Grüße aus dem Weserbergland

   D.S.


----------



## franky61 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: 26.04.08*
*Zeit:06.00-16.00 Uhr*
*Kutter: MS FREIA*
*Hafen: Dornumersiel*
*Wind: 3 von Süden*
*Fangtiefe: 25-35 m*
*Pilker: 300 gr.*
*Montage: verschiedene Systeme*
*Wer: 25 Personen*
*Fänge:15 Dorsche*
*Fazit: Der Himmel war leicht bedeckt, das Meer war sehr glatt. Der Kapitän fuhr verschiedene Wracks an, aber wir hatten so recht kein Glück.*


----------



## hechtangler-uede (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 26.4.2008 6.30-15.30
*Boot:* MS Pasewalk
*Hafen:* Alter Strom Warnemünde
*Seegebiet:* Ostsee vor Warnemünde
*Wind:* 2-3
*Wetter:* bis Mittag Nebel dann Sonne ohne Wolken
*Fangtiefe*: 15-20m
*Pilker:* 80-100g schw/silb.; grü/weiß; blau/weiß
*Montagen:* Pilker + Heringspa. oder mit 2er Jigvorf.
*Wer:* 2 kumpels, ich und 10 andere
*Fänge:* alle 13 hatten Dorsch Kumpels 3 u 6, ich 9, 
Durchschnittlich 3-4 der größte 74 cm
*Fazit:* Das war die zweite Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter, wie beim 
erstenmal hatten alle Fische. Wir haben gleich die 
nächste Tour gebucht.
TOP KUTTER! TOP BESATZUNG! #6


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.04.2008
Kutter / Boot: MY Moni
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken / Fehmarn
Wind: erst Nebel 3 Bft aus S/W, später Ententeich und Sonne
Angel / Fangtiefe: erst 8 Meter, später auf 16 Meter
Montage: 45gr. Dorschbombe mit rotem Twister, Gelber Gufi
Wer: Aal-Matti und ich
Fänge: Matti 5Dorsche zum mitnehmen und 2 Nemos, ich 8 Dorsche
Sonstiges:Gefangen wurden an der Ansteuerung Sund nur zwei Dorsche der Rest wurde vor Meeschendorf bei 16-17 Metern überlistet. geangelt wurde von 6.30-12.30 und gefangen wurde bis  ca. 11 Uhr. je höher die Sonne kam desto weniger Bisse und Fische kamen an Bord.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.04.08
Kutter / Boot: meine Aluladde
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Meschendorf
Wind: 0-2
Himmel: bedeckt später sonnig
Drift: haben geschleppt am Downrigger
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-9m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: blau-rosa-silber / orange-gelb
Montage: Spöket 
Wer: ich
Fänge: 1 MeFo 47 und einige schöne Dorsche

Sonstiges: wir haben von Mittags bis Abends mit zwei kleinen Downriggern geschleppt zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf Riedensee, die Dorsche haben schon recht gut gebissen, gegen Abend hatte ich dann in der Nähe der Seebrücke Rerik auf 4 Meter die Mefo


----------



## AxelKoop (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

 Tag der Ausfahrt:26.04.2008
Boot: Ryds Boot
Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht (bei Grömitz)
 Wind: erst 1-2 , dann auffrischend um die 3
 Himmel: Blau, fast wolkenlos (morgens stark neblich)
 Drift: gering, dann fast gar nicht, ab 12:00 Uhr stärker 
Fangtiefe: 8-16 Meter
 Pilkerfarbe: silber-blau, rot-grün
 Montage: Pilker
 Wer: insgesamt 3 Leute mit mir
 Fänge: insgesamt 42 schöne Dorsche, Dorsche unter 40 cm kamen nicht im Korb, größter Dorsch: 7 1/2 Pfund!
 Sonstiges: Es war ein toller Angeltag!


----------



## Effe (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : Samstag 26.04.08

*Kutter :* MS Forelle

*Hafen/Seegebiet :* Heikendorf, Kieler Förde bis Dänemark

*Wind: *Lt. Wetterbericht 3, das war aber nur morgens. Dann eher windstill
*Himmel :* Anfangs bewölkt, dann strahlender Sonnenschein -> Ententeich + Sonnenbrand!

*Fangtiefe :* 15-30 m (?)

*Pilkerfarbe :* Alles

*Pilkergewicht :* 75-125 gr.

*Montage :* Alles getestet: Pilker, Gummifisch und diverse Beifänger

*Wer :* 45 Angler

*Fänge :* Wir (4 Personen) hatte 5 Dorsche, Größe 40-92cm, auf dem ganzen Schiff ca. 40 Dorsche, einige Wittlinge.

*Größter Fisch* *an Board: *92 cm rechts neben mir! Der nächste hatte 91 cm. Links neben mir noch einer von 78 cm. Ich hatte einen Dorsch von 42 cm auf Beifänger.

*Kommentar : *Meine erste Kuttertour hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, dass lag an den anderen dreien (Danke für's mitnehmen), Wetter, Besatzung und lecker Essen! Würd ich wieder machen.


----------



## bossi (27. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*




*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 
*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : Sonntag 27.04.08

*Kutter :* Mit einen kleinen Kutter vom Verein *Hafen/Seegebiet :* Travemünde. lübeckerbucht,Neustädterbucht

*Wind: ?WAR KEINER*
*Himmel :* Anfangs bewölkt, dann strahlender Sonnenschein -> Ententeich + Sonnenbrand!

*Fangtiefe :* 10-21 m (?)

*Pilkerfarbe :* Alles
Gummifisch in Rot/Schwarz

*Pilkergewicht :* 75-125 gr.

*Montage :* Gummifisch

*Wer :* 14 Angler

*Fänge :* 10 Heringe, 62 Dorsche von 60-86cm

*Größter Fisch* *an Board:  86cm*


----------



## titi2 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* : 26.04 und 27.04

*Kutter :* kleines Schlauchboot ( 5ps )
*Hafen/Seegebiet :*  östlich Fehmarn

*Wind: 2-3 erst West dann Suedost*
*Himmel :* Anfangs Nebelig, dann strahlender Sonnenschein -> Ententeich + Sonnenbrand!

*Fangtiefe :* 12-15 m

*Pilkerfarbe :* Kein Pilker nur Bleistueck 100g

*Montage :* Twister in Rot

*Wer :* Ich und teilweise mein Sohn(10)

*Fänge :* 26.04 6 Dorsche (  3x 45 cm und 3x 60-70cm )  
            27.04 7 Dorsche ( 4x 45-55cm und 3x 60-70cm )

*Größter Fisch* *an Bord: 72cm

*


----------



## Hecht35 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* :25, 26.04 und 27.04

*Kutter :* Silverland( Willi ist gefahren und der hat Ausdauer am selben Platz!) Am dritten Tag hat er sich aber richtig Mühe gegeben Hat aber top Spass gemacht.
*Hafen :* Fehmarn

*Wind: 2-3 erst West dann Suedost *

*Himmel :* Anfangs Nebelig, dann strahlender Sonnenschein -> Ententeich + Sonnenbrand!

*Fangtiefe :* 12-15 m

*Pilkerfarbe :* Rot/Schwarz

*Montage :* KielerBlitz 65g+50g

*Wer :* Ich und mein Schwager

*Fänge :* Am 25 1x65,4x Ü50 1x 40er, Schwager 1x 40er.
            Am 26 ich nichts! Schwager 1x Ü50 und ein 40er.
            Am 27 1x 68, 3x Ü50 2x 40, Schwager 2x Ü50 2x40er.

*Größter Fisch* *an Bord: 90er!*

*Zur Zeit richtig schwierig, waren vorn in der Spitze 3Tage lang. Seitlich ging fast garnichts. Hinten auch o.K.


*


----------



## bossi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*




*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 
*Tag d. Ausfahrt* :1.5

*Kutter :* Mein Kleines Schlauchboot 3.80m

*Hafen :* Süssau Strand

*Wind: 2-3 erst West dann Suedost *

*Himmel :* Anfangs bedeckt dann etwas sonne 

*Fangtiefe :* 8-15 m

*Gummifisch : Rot/Schwarz*

*Montage :* Gufi mit 30-40g rundkopf

*Wer :* Ich und zwei kolegen

*Fänge :* kolege1: 7Dorsche von 50-79cm. Kolege2 1Dorsch von 60cm. ich 4Dorsche von 50-75cm

*Größter Fisch* *an Bord: 79er *

*Die meisten Fische standen alle so auf 12-13m tiefe *


----------



## dete67 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo,

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* :29.-30. 04. 2008

*Kutter :* MS Tender

*Hafen :* Lauwersoog / Niederlande

*Wind:* erst 2-3, dann zunehmend 5 

*Himmel :* Anfangs bedeckt/Regen, dann etwas Sonne 

*Fangtiefe :* 35-45 m 

*Pilker: *Birnenbleie (300-400g) >>Wrackangeln

*Montage :* vorwiegend Octopus-Systeme (rot-gelb) // Twister-Systeme (schwarz/rot)

*Wer :* 5 Kollegen + Ich (gesamt 20 Pers.)

*Fänge :* Ø 15 Dorsche / Person
Überwiegend Dorsche zwischen 4-6 kg.

*Größter Fisch* *an Bord: *Dorsch 9,5 kg

*Alles in allem eine tolle Tour. *


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo,

*Tag d. Ausfahrt* :02.05.2008

*Zeitraum*: 8:00 - 15:00 Uhr

*Boot:* Motorboot "Wanze"

*Hafen :* Strande

*Wind:* 1-2, Ententeich

*Himmel :* erst Sonne pur, später etwas bewölkt

*Fangtiefe :* 5-12 m 

*Köder:* Wobbler

*Montage :* schleppen

*Wer :* 2 Kollegen

*Fänge :* insgesamt 10 Dorsche: ich 9, 2 released und Kaptein 1 Dorsch (released)
Größter 63 cm, der Rest zwischen 40 und 55cm.

*Bemerkungen:* Herrliches Wetter, ein Traumtag zum Schleppen, nur die Fänge sind ausbaufähig. Die meisten Bisse gab es bei 7-11m  
Heringsangler auf Booten sahen alle höchst unbeschäftigt aus, wie waren die Fänge?


----------



## elch6 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War mit meinem Sohn am 1. u. 2. 5. mit der Langeland 1 raus. 1. Tag je 2 Dorsche, 3 schwimmen wieder. 2. Tag ich 2 Dorsche die weiter leben mein Sohn 1 Dorsch, ein paar Wittlinge auf Wattwurm und eine schöne Platte.  wir fahren seit 6 Jahren mit der Langeland 1 raus, war die schlechteste Tour die wir bisher hatten. Hoffen das es nächstes Jahr besser wird. Ist schon sch..... wenn man extra aus Köln anreist und nixxx.

Nachtrag: falls es och nicht bekannt ist, diie Langeland 1 fährt z. Zt. Andreas, der ehem. Skipper der Sirius. Gunter ist am Fuß verletzt.


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt: *03.05.08

* Wer*: ich und Kollege (robert, blutiger Anfänger):q


* Wo*: Mit eigenen Boot von Maasholm aus Richtung südl. Aerö       Ecke Vesnäs Flak

*Wetter:* morgens grau und dicke Suppe , gegen Mittag strahlender Sonnenschein
           Wind 0-2 west-nordwest

* Tiefen*: 13-22 Meter
*
Köder*: Gummifisch 50-80Gramm Köpfe Farbe Gummis:
          Braun,rot,gelb
*
Zeitraum*: 9:00-14:00 Uhr frühmorgens verhinderte Starknebel eine Ausfahrt mit dem kleinen Boot ab 12:00 Uhr Sonne pur und Ententeich, Angeln wurde schwierig....

* Fänge*: 9 Dorsche zwischen 50-73cm, viele Nemos zwischen 35-40cm, stüzten sich auf die Gummis...wobei Gummifische eigentlich selektiv größere Dorsche fangen....dachte ich zumindestens bis jetzt.......

* Fazit*:Fänge könnten besser sein, aber zur Zt. läuft es auch schwierig meiner Meinung nach. Mein Kollege jedenfalls war begeistert#h
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/4791/robertdorsch73cmyh3.jpg
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/4791/robertdorsch73cmyh3.98ff072855.jpg


----------



## Eddy_07 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt : *03.05.08

*Zeitraum : *09:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr

*Wo : *vor Laboe

*Boot : *Eirik Raude

*Wind : *1-2 NO

*Himmel : *strahlender Sonnenschein

*Fangtiefe : *15 - 17 Meter

*Montage : *GuFi silber

*Wer : *Kollege und ich

*Fänge : *11 Dorsche ( 45 - 55 cm )

*Fazit : *ein genialer Tag auf der Förde  #6


----------



## Bambusangler (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt : *01.05.08

*Zeitraum : *09:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr (mit großen Pausen)

*Wo : *Fehmarnsund, östlich

*Boot : *Mietboot Neumann

*Wind : *2-3 W

*Himmel : *strahlender Sonnenschein

*Fangtiefe : *9-11 M

*Montage : 
*Wobbler, schwarz/rot geschleppt auf 10 m
Pilker 60 gr, rot/gelb
Gummifisch rot/gelb/braun
Wattis am Brandungsvorfach mit schwacher Drift

*Wer : *3 Generationen (Vatertag), aber nur ein aktiver Angler|supergri

*Fänge : *7 Dorsche (50 - 55 cm), 1 schöne 42 er Platte auf Wattwurm in 4,0 m, Hornis als Beifang released

*Fazit : *Supertag, leider trotz wenig Wind und nur wenig Welle zwei "schaukelkranke" Landratten und somit viel Zeit für eine Retoure in den Hafen bzw. recht früher Abbruch.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Moin:*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 3.Mai 2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Monika
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet*: Heiligenhafen/westl. von Langeland
*Wind: Stärke 2/3
Himmel:* Seenebel, Sichtweite bis ca. 500 Meter 
*Drift*: nur mäßig bis leicht
*Angel/Fangtiefe*: 10 - 15 Meter
*
Jiggfarbe:* Gelb/rot
*Pilkerfarbe*: Rotschwarz 80 Gramm
*Montage*: Zwei Jiggs über Pilker
*Wer:* 32 Kinder, Jugendliche und Jugendwarte SFV Oldenburg und eine andere Gruppe mit 6 erwachsenden Anglern

*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche bis 2,5 kg und eine Klische
*Sonstiges: 
*Der Käptn und der Bootsmann waren sehr bemüht, aber lt. der anderen Gruppe, die am Vortag auf demselben Kutter gefahren war, waren da auch nur 8 Dorsche gefangen worden.Die Nudelsuppe mit Würstchen für 3,70 EURO hätte besser schmecken können.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 03.05.2008
*Kutter:* MS Baba Gump
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wentdorf/ Kieler Außenförde
*Wind:* was ist Wind!? |rolleyes
*Drift:* schwach/ nix
*Fangtiefe:* 8 - 18 m
*Pilker:* 40 gr. weinrot/gold/silber, Kieler Blitz, Sprotte
*Montage:* Pilker Solo / dann Watti als Nachläufer
*Wer:* Freund und ich
*Fänge:* zusammen 4 richtig schöne Dorsche so um die 60 cm + 29 Klieschen zwischen 28 - 45 cm 

*Sonstiges:* Haben erst im flachen vor Schönberg angefangen ( 8 m). 5 Würfe - 3 Maßige + 1 Untermäßigen. Dann musste die Freundin von meinen Kumpel :v
Naja, was will man machen, also wieder rein in den Hafen. Ausladen und wieder los. Dann zurück im Flachen, zweiter Wurf - Austeiger. Kumpel fast zeitgleich schönen Dorsch auf GuFi.
Dann kam  die Sonne raus und die Dorsche waren weg... #q
Im Tiefen waren sie jedenfalls nicht und so dachte wir uns, mal ein Wrack anzulaufen. Siehe da, Platte ohne Ende. War lustig, wenn einer am Haken hing, kamen teilweise 4 -5 Stück hinterher geschwommen. Kumpel hat versucht die immer mit dem Gaff zureißen, aber ohne Erfolg.

Naja, als wir auch darauf keine Lust mehr hatten Platte zu fangen, sind wir noch mal ein paar Plätze angelaufen, wo in letzter Zeit viele Wittls waren- aber nichts.

Noch mal rein in die Förde, aber ich glaube mit den Heringen hat sich auch erledigt, haben jedenfalls keinen gefangen, aber auch kein wirklichen Schwarm auf dem Echo gehabt.

War ein schöner Tag ... #h


----------



## DerSchmale32 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 2. und 3.5
*Kutter* : Antje D
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet *: Maasholm/ Äerö und Langeland
*Wind *: Stärke 0-1 
*Drift* : Wäre schön gewesen
*Pilker* : Alles zwischen 55g und 70g mit Beifänger
*Wer* : Alleine mit 45 anderen
*Fänge* : Ersten Tag 40 Dorsche davon ich 4 maßige ; zweite Tag 10 Dorsche davon ich nix für die Kiste#c! Beide Tage jede Menge Wittlinge und untermaßige Dorsche !

*Sonstiges* : Das einzige gute an dieser Tour war die Sonne und mein letzter Dorsch im vorletzten Stopp(5,8 Kg#6)! So schlecht habe ich auf der Antje noch nie gefangen! War aber auch aufgrund des Wetters schwieriges Angeln, absolut keine Drift!Denke doch das sich der Skipper Mühe gegeben hat , waren jedenfalls immer kurze Stopps und oft umgesetzt! Ersten Tag vor Äerö und zweiten Tag vor Langeland ! Aber es war einfach nix zu holen #c! Aber es sieht ja allgemein schlecht aus! Das Boot ist jedenfalls wie immer weiterzuempfehlen#6!
Wirklich netter und Hilfsbereiter Smutje( Schorty)!


----------



## Finally (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrten*: 1., 2. und 3.Mai 2008
*Kutter/Boot*: eigenes Motorboot - Quicksilver Pilothouse 500
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet*: Burgstaaken, Staberhuk und Presen
*Wind:* Stärke 2 aus West, abnehmend, am 3.5. um 3 aus nördlicher Richtung
*Himmel:* 2 Tage Sonne pur, am 3.5. bis Mittags Nebel 
*Drift*: um 0,7 bis 1 Knoten
*Angel/Fangtiefe*: 10 - 15 Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* 
*Pilkerfarbe*: Rotschwarz 40, 60 und 75 Gramm
*Montage*: Nur Pilker
*Wer:* Mein Freund Gerd, Mein Onkel Harry und ich
*Fänge:* am 1. Tag 13 Dorsche (2 von um 4 kg), 2. Tag 6 Dorsche (alle kleiner, trotz gleicher Stelle), 3. Tag nur 1 Dorsch
*Sonstiges: *Bei der Rückfahrt einen Hornhecht auf geschleppten Blinker. Es war ein toller Kurzurlaub mit schönen Angeltagen


----------



## Dorschknorpel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrten*: 30.04, 01.05, 02.05
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Monika
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen. Nordwestlich Fehmarn, Tonne Fünf
*Wind:* an allen drei Tagen so gut wie nicht vorhanden
*Himmel:* erster Tag Nebel, dann Sonne, die anderen Zwei Tage Sonne pur.
*Drift: *wenig bis gar keine
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 10 und 30 Metern alles durch.
*Jigfarbe:* Alles durch
*Pilkerfarbe:* was die Kiste hergab
*Montage: *Solopilk, mit einem Beifänger und Gummifisch
*Wer:* Meine Wenigkeit, und viele andere
*Fänge:* Tag 1 zwei gute 60èr, Tag zwei 1x 4,2 Kg und 1x 65, Tag 3 Schneider
*Sonstiges: *Das waren wieder schöne Tage auf der Monika unter schwierigsten Bedingungen. Es wird sehr schlecht gefangen. Was auffällt, ist dass es entweder große Dorsche oder Baybies sind. Die gesamten Generationen dazwischen scheinen verschwunden.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *03.05.
*Kutter/Boot: *Kleinkutter vom Angeltreff ab Neustadt. Angelguide und Kapitän war Hornhechteutin.
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Neustadt. Die ganze Neustädter Bucht.
*Wind:* Nur ganz leichte Brise
*Himmel:* wolkenlos der Planet brannte
*Drift: *keine bis gar keine vorhanden
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* 6-22 Meter
*Jigfarbe: *Schwarz und Schwarz/Rot
*Pilkerfarbe: *Alles durch
*Montage: *Heringsvorfach, Pilker solo, Pilker mit Jig, Buttlöffel, Buttvorfach mit zwei Haken und diverse Nachläufermontagen.
*Wer:* Meiner einer, 3 Hamburger und seine Excellenz der Kapitän zur See Micha
*Fänge:* äußerst bescheiden, wenn etwas ging, dann auf Wattwurm. Insges. 2 maßige Dorsche, 1 Platten und div. Wittlinge
*Sonstiges: *Viel ge- und versucht aber keine Chance gehabt. War trotzdem ein super Tag mit echt netten Leuten.


----------



## k98 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Angeln vor Grömitz vom 30.04.-4.5.08 mit eigenem Boot und 3 Mann.

Ab Hafen
30.04. von 15.30- 19.30 Uhr alle Tiefen abgeklappert 3 Dorsche von gut 50 cm.

1.5.08 von 08.00- 13.30 Uhr 11 Dorsche zwischen von 48 cm bis 54 cm die meißten auf roten Twister mit gelben Jiggkopf ais Beifänger.

2.5.08 von 17.30- 00.30 Uur vorm Lenster Strand in 10-12m 4 stattliche Schollen und 27 Dorsche von 45-81 cm auf Wattwurm.

3.5.08 von 16.00- 23.00 Uhr  Als erstes wurden wir von der Wasserschutz kontroliert. Wer keinen Jahresfischereischein mit hatte, mußte halt 10,- Euro zahlen, oder bekam einen Überweisungsschein mit.
4 Dorsche und eine Platte bis 20.00 Uhr beim Pilken.
Nach Sonnenuntergang auf Wattwurm in Höhe der Düne Lenster Strand 10-12m haben wir über 70 Dorsche gefangen. Davon konnten wir 45 Dorsche mitnehmen die meißten waren  55cm. Hinterher war schweres schleppen angesagt.

An allen Tagen haben wir ohen erfolg geschleppt, von Hornhechten keine Spur, und auf Heringe ging auch nichts.
Einheimische sagten uns, am Tag läuft nicht viel, was wir auch gemerkt haben.

Versucht es auch mal in der Dunkelheit, aber mit Licht. Leichtsinnige waren ohne 
Licht unterwegs, da mußten wir ganz schön aufpassen, da man nur mal den Motor in der Nähe hörte.

Viel Erfolg und Petri

k98


----------



## big mama (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*:  02.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Karoline
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen. Nordwestlich Fehmarn, Tonne Fünf
*Wind:* NULL
*Himmel:*  Sonne pur.
*Drift: *wenig bis gar keine
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 10 und 30 Metern alles durch.
*Jigfarbe:* Alles durch
*Pilkerfarbe:* was die Kiste hergab
*Montage: *Pilker mit Beifänger, Heringspilkvorfach
*Wer:* mein Göttergatte , Sohnemann und noch ca 45  andere begeisterte Kutterangler
*Fänge:* diverse Nemos( alle zurück), 70er auf Heringsvorfach (50er Schnur - uff! ) und noch 3 schöne 50er
*Sonstiges: *Das ware wieder ne Spitzentour mit Heiko. Es wurden insgesammt wenige und gerade maßige Dorsche gefangen. zT auch Wittlinge. Am Bug wurden auch Platte mit Naturköder 
Zurück waren wir erst kurz vor 16 Uhr !
__________________


----------



## woody (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.05.2008
* Kutter / Boot:*  M/S SILVIA II (RANA22 Sjark)
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *
BREBEREN /  Nieuwpoort -> Nordsee - Gebiet um Westhinder

*Wind:* 1-2 bft aus SO
* Mittlere Wellenhöhe:* Morgens 0,9m - Abends 0,4m
*Himmel:* leicht bewölkt bis klar
*Drift:* 1-3kn - je nach Zeit und Ort

* Angel / Fangtiefe: *
Die befischten Wracks lagen zwischen 30 und 38m.
Die Platten wurden auf der Rückfahrt bei rd. 12m auf der Nieuwpoortbank gefangen.

*Montage:* 
Naturködermontagen - Nachlauf-Montage und 2er Patternoster
Makrelen-Fetzen und Wattwürmer

* Wer:* Woody alleine ;-)

*Fänge:* 
1x Kabeljau 80cm
4x Kabeljau >40cm
50x Wittling - davon 20 verwertet, Rest schwimmt wieder
1x Scholle - ca. 1Kg
3x Klieschen 

*Sonstiges:*
Einen "Superhammer-Drill" der leider mit einem Aussteiger endete. Ich zog nur noch einen bis auf die Gräten abgeschälten Wittling hoch, den der "Grosse" ausgespuckt haben muss.

* Sonstiges 2:*
Insgesamte Fahrstrecke rd. 70sm;
Beginn 05:30, Rückkehr 21:30

* Sonstiges 3:*
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Wracks, wo sich die Wolfsbarsche tummeln.....


Viele Grüße,
Woody


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.05
Kutter / Boot: MY Moni
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken / Mee´dorf, St`huk
Wind: NW 1
Himmel: Sonne
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-17 Meter
Montage: Gufi rot/schw oder roter Twister am 30gr Jig
Wer: Torben von Baltic und ich
Fänge: 6stk
Sonstiges: Bulle warm, wenig Fisch und trotzdem GEIL :q


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_Meine erste Tour dieses Jahr_:

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 09.10.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Forelle
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heikendorf/Küste vor Kalifornien
*Wind:* 2-3
*Himmel:* Sonne pur, Traumwetter #6!!
*Drift: *wenig #dbis 0,4 Knt.
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* 6 und 15 Metern 
*Montage: *Pilker solo/GuFi rot,braun,dkl. blau immer mit Glitter.
*Fangmontage: *GuFi Relax rot mit Glitter
*Wer:* 8 Leutchen (inkl. Dr. Comix)+ meiner einer.
*Fänge:* Dr.Comix 4, ich 5 Stk., größter war 65 cm, ansonsten schlechte Fänge, insgesamt um die 20 Fische an Bord.

*Sonstiges: *Sehr schwieriges Angeln, da wenig Drift und da die Fische sehr vereinzelt standen. Nicht eine richtig gute Drift, obwohl Bernhard wieder alles gegeben hat.
Fische musste man sich wirklich erarbeiten, was Comix und ich auch gemacht haben. Nur GuFi lief.
Ansonsten aber ein mega-geiler Tag auf See mit hardcore-geilem Wetter, inkl. Branding.

Gruß Abriß


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.05
Kutter / Boot: MY Moni
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken / Mee´dorf, St`huk
Wind: S/O 1 bis 0Bft
Himmel: Sonne
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-17 Meter
Montage: div. GuFis und 1x durch den Koffer
Wer: Blinkerputzer und ich
Fänge: 1 Dorsch und 2 Nemos #d
Sonstiges: Bulle warm, wenig / kein Fisch und trotzdem schön


----------



## gerihecht (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*TAG der Ausfahrt : 7.05*
*KUTTER MS KAROLINE*
*Wind *1-2 No
*Drift *wenig /keine
*Fangtiefe *10-17m
*Montage *Pilker mit Kopfdrilling in rot/gold und
rot/kupfer in 35-60g.
*Fänge: *5 Dorsche von 45-55cm+1von 7,3kg
und 93cm.
Heiko hat sich wie immer sehr viel 
Mühe gemacht uns an den Fisch 
zu bringen.


----------



## Bambusangler (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 10.05.08 9:00 - 16:00 (keine Würmer mehr)
*Kutter/Boot*: Mietboot Burgtiefe
*Fanggebiet:* Fehmarnsund (Mittelgrund, Nähe Fahrrinne)
*Wind:* 2 Ost
*Himmel:* Sonne, Sonne, Sonne
*Drift:* am Anfang gar nicht, später ein wenig
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* 4-6 Meter 
*Montage: *Wattwurm an einfachster Montage, an leichtem Gerät
*Wer:* ich
*Fänge:* 18 Platte von 32 - 42 cm, zusätzlich einiges released :vik:

*Sonstiges:* Dorsch ist aktuell sehr schwierig, das Echo ist komplett leer gewesen. Ich habe eine Stunde die typischen Hotspots bei 12 Meter abgeschleppt und hatte keinen Zupfer. #d

Mit Wattwurm war es dafür gigantisch. Wenn man die Platten an den Kanten erst einmal gefunden hatte, ging es Schlag auf Schlag - teilweise im Doppelpack. Zuerst ohne Anker, später dann mit, da die Drift für die Fische wohl doch zu stark wurde. Beim 30gr. Blei an Monofil hatte ich 80% der Bisse, gegenüber der geflochtenen mit 60 gr. Blei.#c Die großen "Pfannen" mußte ich an der 20er Mono sogar ausdrillen. |bigeyes

Dorsch ist aktuell (zumindest in "5 PS Entfernung") nicht viel zu kriegen. Dafür sind die Maischollenfilets echt lecker.


TL

Bambusangler


----------



## AxelKoop (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 11.05.2008
*Boot*: Ryds Boot
*Seegebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:* 0-2
*Himmel:* Sonne
*Drift: *gar nicht bis wenig #d
*Fangtiefe:* 8-17 Meter
*Montage: *Pilker
*Wer:* 3 Leuter
*Fänge:* Insgesamt: 22 Dorsche, davon ich: 11  , mein onkel: 6, vater: 5
*Sonstiges: schwieriges Angeln: keine Drift... suchen suchen suchen... -> und einen finden ;-) ... *


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 12.05.2008
*Boot*: 5PS
*Seegebiet:* um Staberhuk herum
*Wind:* NW 0-2
*Himmel:* Sonne
*Drift: *kaum
*Fangtiefe:* 12-20 Meter
*Montage: *Pilker und GUFI rot-weiss
*Wer:* ich
*Fänge:* 3 Dorsche 1x40, 2x 60+ (3,5-4 Pfund)
*Sonstiges: Fischanzeige war leeeeeer, also viel fahren und suchen. Auf kaum bewegten Gufi kamen dann die seeehr vorsichtigen Bisse. 3 Fische kurz nach Biss verloren.*


----------



## Pesu83 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.5.08
Kutter: MS Karoline
Seegebiet: Tonne 5 bis Feuerschiff
Wind:0-2
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift:0-0,2 Meilen
Fangtiefe: 20-28 Meter
Montage: Pilker+Beifänger/Naturköder (Würmer)
Wer: Frank und ich
Fänge: Frank 6 Wittlinge, ich 3 Dorsche um 50 cm und 1Butt
Sonstiges: Sehr schwieriges Angeln da es fast keine Drift gab. Heiko hat sein BESTES gegeben uns an den Fisch zu bringen, aber ohne Drift geht halt nicht viel.


----------



## laurin (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 03.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Karoline
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen. 
*Wind:* 1-2
*Himmel:* Bedeckt, trocken.
*Drift: *wenig 
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 10 und 20 Metern schätz ich mal.
*Jigfarbe:* japanrot/ gelber Kopf
*Pilkerfarbe:* was die Kiste hergab
*Montage: *Pilker mit Beifänger, oft auch Gummifisch
*Wer:* mein Sohn, 14 Jahre und Kumpel 57 J. und noch ca 45 andere begeisterte Kutterangler
*Fänge:* Mein Sohn nix, mein Kumpel Michael 1 Dorsch mit rd. 3 kg, ich 1 Dorsch mit ca. 40 cm, den ich aber wieder entlassen habe. Vielleicht lag es am altertümlichen Gerät oder mangelnde Übung...  Ich schätze, es wurden ca. 30-40 Fische gefangen, darunter einige Nemos, die wieder reindurften. Alles sonst gute Dorsche bis 7 kg. Auch einige Plattfische, weil da welche mit Wattwürmern fischten.
*Sonstiges: *Bin immer sehr zufrieden auf der MS Karoline. Mehr Fisch war nicht möglich, es wurden unzählige Driften angefahren.
Mich wundert, daß der Gruß oder Wunsch "Petri Heil"  von manchen Mitanglern in "Petri" verkürzt worden ist. Was soll das? Wir Jäger sagen auch Waidmannsheil" und nicht "Waidmanns-" .


----------



## Blokker (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.05
Kutter / Boot: Mietboot Burgstaken
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken / Mee´dorf, St`huk
Wind: SO 1
Himmel: Sonne
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-21 Meter
Montage: Pilker, Beifänger, Gufis, Wattwürmer und alles was in der Kiste war
Wer: 3 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: 5stk
Sonstiges: Deutlich zu heiss, haben alles probiert und die wenigen bei 20 Meter östlich der Gefahrguttonne gefangen


----------



## JUK28 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Kutter / Boot: MV Dicke Berta*
*Wann: 4 Tagestour vom 11.05-14.05*
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kiel Satori Kai/ Laboe*
*Wind: Tag 1: umlaufend 1-2, Tag 2 auffrischen Nord Ost 3, Tag 3+4 Nord-Ost 4*
*Himmel: sonnig bzw. leichte Quellwolken*
*Drift: langsam bis mittel (gut zu beangeln)*
*Angel / Fangtiefe: erst 18-22 Meter dann 9-12 Meter*
*Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot/Schwarz/Grün alles probiert*
*Pilkerfarbe: Gummifisch Gelb Grün Orange oder 60 Gramm Pilker*
*Montage: Einzelhaken oder 2er Jiggsytem oder nur Gummifisch*
*Wer: ich und 6 Andere Kollegen*
*Fänge: Tag 1 total 12 Dorsche , Tag 2 13 Dorsche, Tag 3 keine Einziger, Tag 4 5 Dorsche*

*Sonstiges: An Bord waren alles erfahrene und sonst erfolgreiche Meeresangler. Es wurde ohne Pause geangelt und jede drift mitgenommen.*
*Das Fangebiet war die Kieler Förde + Langeland und Aero*
*ich muss sagen das ich so schlechte Fangergebnisse noch nie erlebt habe.*
*Ich habe mit total 10 Dorschen noch sehr gut gelegen und das in vier Tagen. Der Höhepunkt war, dass ich und drei weitere Angler noch Abends mit dem Beiboot 32 Plattfische in der Fahrrinne überlisten konnten.*
*Ansonsten hatten wir natürlich schönes Wetter und es bleibt nur zu hoffen dass sich die Bestände bald wieder etwas erholen.*

*Petri Heil*

*JUK28#q*


----------



## ricky-floh (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.5.08
Uhrzeit: 21:00 bis 23:00 Uhr
Heimathafenamp:vik:
Boot: Ricky-Floh 6,50mtr (ehemaliges Segelboot-nu mit 50 PS der Hammer):q
Wind:fast null-sicht:nacht-klarer Himmel-Temp:16 Grad#6
Fanggebiet : Küstenlinie vor Damp
Angelmontage:2x Plattfischmontage mit Watti
1X Active mit Pilker farbe orange 55 Gr mit einem Beifänger in Rot/Schwarz

Fangtiefe: 3-5 mtr|uhoh: 

Von 21:00 bis 22:00 gerade mal 3 Dorsche 40-45 cm
ab 22:15 ab 5mtr tiefe ging es los:lbis 23:00 dann 13 Dorsche und alle so von 50 bis 65cm :vik:dafür Platte leider keine:cnaja waren wohl " Dorschwattwürmer"#c
Hätte noch weiter Angeln können, aber man muß den Fisch ja auch verwerten können...
war echt ne super Ausfahrt, ich hoffe das bleibt so

Petri Heil  Ricky-Floh


----------



## Scotti4 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12. Mai 
Region: Rund um Fehmarn
Boot: Quicksilver 115 PS
Fangergebnis: 3 Dorsche und 1 Scholle
Hinzu komen noch rund 10 kleine Dorsche (10 bis 15 cm) und eine Reihe von kleinen Schollen.

Köder: Pilker, Gummifisch, Naturköder (Wattwurm und Garnelen)

Wer: 2 Personen

Wetter: Einfach nur genial. Sonne und leichter Wind aus Nord West.

Kommentar:
So ein schlechtes Ergebnis habe ich schon lange nicht erlebt. Ich bin in der Regel alle 4 bis 6 Wochen auf Fehmarn und bilde mir ein die Region ganz gut zu kennen. Wir sind um 6.30 Uhr raus gefahren und Abends gegen 20 Uhr wieder rein gekommen. Wir haben alles ausprobiert. Alle Köder und auch Gebiete von 8 bis 35 Meter. Selbst die Wracks waren leer - nicht ein Fisch.


----------



## faun (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17. Mai 
Region: Von Warnemünde bis Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe 6-16 m
Zeit: 11 - 16 Uhr
Boot: Winga 21
Montage: Pilker, Beifänger Gelb- Schwarz
Fangergebnis: 0

Ab 14 Uhr Regen,das war mein schlechtester Angeltag seit Jahren,versucht in 6 m bis 16 Meter, an der Fahrrine, viele Echos aber kein Fisch.#q


----------



## schleppangler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 17.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MB B-Engel
*Seegebiet:* Großenbrode
*Wind:* 3Bft
*Himmel:* Erst wechselnd bewöhlkt,abca 12 Uhr Regen
*Drift:* 2 Km/h
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 10 und 14 Metern .
*Gufifarbe:* Dunkle Farben mit Glidder
*Wer:* Meine Frau,meine Tochter und ich
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche von 50-67cm .3 Dorsche released
*Sonstiges:*Die Dorsche bissen sehr vorsichtig,hatten noch viele bisse,die Dorsche stiegen aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder aus.Die Dorsche hatten die Mägen voller Krebse.
Haben noch ab 12 Uhr geschleppt und 4 Hornies verhaftet ,weitere 4 hornies sind in sichtweite ausgestiegen.


mfg Kay


----------



## Platte (20. Mai 2008)

Wann: 17.05.08
Warum: DMV Veranstaltung
Angelzeit: ca. 5 Std.
Mit wem: MS Karoline
Wo: Nordwestlich von Fehmarn
Tiefe: ca 20-30m
Mit was: Naturköderfischen (Watt/Ringel)
Anzahl maßiger Fische: 61 Wittlinge
Anzahl Untermaßige: 2 Wittl
Angler Angler: 40
Anzahl alller Fische: 2556
Hat ne menge Spass gemacht mal wieder so viel Fisch zu fangen #6
............................................................................................
Wann: 18.5.08
Warum: DMV Veranstaltung
Angelzeit: ca. 6Std.
Mit wem: MS Hai IV
Wo: Südöstlich von fehmarn nähe Sargasbank
Tiefe: ca 15-20m
Mit was: Kunstköder 2 Jigs und Pilker ohne Drilling
Anzahl maßiger Fische: 3 (2 Dorsche 1 Hornhecht)
Anzahl Untermaßige: 0
Angler Angler: 40
Anzahl alller Fische: 73


----------



## möwe_3 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 12 und 15.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Karoline
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen. Nordwestlich Fehmarn, Tonne Fünf
*Wind:* NULL bis wenig
*Himmel:*  Sonne pur.
*Drift: *wenig bis gar keine
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 10 und 30 Metern alles durch.
*Jigfarbe:* Alles durch
*Pilkerfarbe:* was die Kiste hergab
*Montage: *Pilker mit Beifänger, Heringspilkvorfach
*Wer:* ca. 11 Mann
*Fänge:* am ersten Tag wenig Dorsch, mehr Wittlinge (kleine) und auf Wurm paar Platten. Am zweiten Tag 17 Dorsch auf 11 Mann
*Sonstiges: Ich habe mit Heiko gesprochen, war auf der Brücke um das Echolot zu beobachten und muss sagen, dass es sehr wenige Fische in der Ostsee gibt. Er hat alles probiert, die Fische zu finden und es gibt nur einzelne Stücke. Die Schwärme, die es noch vor 2 Jahren gab, gibt nicht mehr. Die Berufsfischer pflücken alles mit den Netzen aus, und vieles geht dabei kaputt. 
Wenigstens beißen Horni wie verrückt......

Durchschnitt Fang bei allen Kutter sind 2 bis 3 Dorsche pro Mann. Es ist ziemlich mager...........und alle sind unzufrieden (hab mit mehreren gesprochen, nur das Wort Sche...... ist zu hören)
*


----------



## Fishcat23 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.05.
*Kutter:* MS Langeland 1
*Hafen/ Fanggebiet: *Laboe / östlich H2
*Wind:* N-NE 2
*Drift: *fast gar nicht
*Fangtiefe: *12-14m
*Pilkerfarbe: *dunkle Farben ( braunrot / schwarzsilber )
*Jigfarbe: *dunkelgrün
*Montage: *Pilker ( 60g ) mit Beifänger ( schwimmender Kopf)
*Wer:* Ich und ca. 20 andere
*Fänge:* 11 Dorsche und ca. 60 Butt !!

In meiner Kiste lagen am Ende 8 Dorsche und 6 Butt:q.
Die Dorsche haben alle im Pipppunkt gebissen.
Eine Doublette von 2 Doschen ( beide über 70 cm )
Habe auch nur ganz leichten Pilkbewegungen gefischt.
Die Butts habe ich mit Watti auf dem Jig gefangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 22.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: Kleinboot Quicksilver
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Staberhuk, Großenbrode, Meeschendorf
*Wind:* Nordost/ Ost 4-5
*Himmel:* wolkenlos,15°
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 4 und 18 Meter
*Jigfarbe:* schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/ Silber, gelb/orange
*Montage: *Pilker 60 g ohne Drilling mit Beifänger, Naturködervorfach mit Wattwurm
*Wer:* 3 Mann
*Fänge:* 17 Dorsche zwischen 45cm und 60 cm (5 Wurm, 12 auf Jig)
*Fazit:* ein schöner (leicht welliger) Angeltag, die besten Fänge waren zwischen 4m und 5m dicht unter Land!!!


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

* Tag der Ausfahrt: *17.05.*
 Kutter / Boot: *MS Tania
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenh.  /Vor Burg*
 Wind: *3-4
* Himmel: *Sonne  später Regen*
 Drift:
 Angel / Fangtiefe:
 Jiggfarbe: *alles
* Pilkerfarbe: *alles
* Montage: *Pilker / GuFi*
 Wer: *Boot voll
* Fänge: *2/3 Schneider einige haben 2-8 Dorsche*
 Sonstiges: *Als es schlecht lief, sind alle anderen Boote neu Plätze angefahren, die Tanja nicht.

* Tag der Ausfahrt: *23.05.*
 Kutter / Boot: *MS* Hai 4
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenh.  /Tonne 5*
 Wind: *3-4*
 Himmel: *Sonne  *
 Drift:
 Angel / Fangtiefe: 
 Jiggfarbe: *alles
* Pilkerfarbe: *alles
* Montage: *Pilker / GuFi*
 Wer: *Boot voll*
 Fänge: *aluf dem ganzan Boot 8 Dorsche, 2 ich,
wie uns gesagt wurde auf der Karoline 6#c
*  Sonstiges: *


----------



## Knurrhahn42 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:17.5.2008
Wo: Kiel/leuchtturm
Fang:38 Dorsche


----------



## faun (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.05.2008 
Zeit: 7.30 - 10.00 Uhr
Boot: Winga 21
Seegebiet: Warnemünde Fährrine 3 - 4 Boje
Wind: Nordost/ Ost 4-5 in Böen 6
Himmel: wolkenlos,18°
Drift: sehr schnell
Angel/Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 15 Meter
Pilkerfarbe:  Silber, gelb/orange
Montage: Pilker 100 g mit Beifänger,
Wer: 2 Mann
Fänge: 3 Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 60 cm 
Fazit: Wind 4 - 5 in Böen 6,ab 10.00 Uhr nochmal auufrischend,haben uns dann verzogen.:c


----------



## Keule1988 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der ausfahrt 3.5
Wo: Neustadt 

Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: ich mit Kumpel
Boot:Eigenes 
Tiefe: 15-20 m 
Pilker:War egal
Wetter: ging so
Fänge: hatten zu 2.  70 Dorsch zwischen 55 und 98 cm . der schnitt lag bei etwas über 70 cm . hatten vllt 10 stück bei 50 aber die schwimmen wieder . 
Sonstiges:Mussten fast 4 stunden lang suchen aber dann hatten wir nen Fußballfeld gefunden da waren wohl alle dorsche der Lübecker Bucht aufm haufen soviel anzeige hatte ich das letzte mal vor 3 jahren ^^ Hatten viele doubletten und auch tribletten . war mal echt schön nach sovielen schlechten erlebnissen in heiligenhafen ^^


----------



## marv3108 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 24.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Simone
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:*  Eckernförde/ Eckernförder Bucht bis Schleimündung
*Wind:* Ost 4
*Himmel:* wolkenlos,15°
*Drift:*  stark 
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* zwischen 6 und 20 Meter
*Jigfarbe:* rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/ Silber, gelb/orange
*Montage: *Pilker 50 - 90 g
*Wer:* Ich und 44 andere
*Fänge:* Ich 0 (NULL) gesamt 14 Dorsche
*Fazit:* Das ist mir seit Jahren nicht passiert, dass ich keinen hatte (Meine Frau wollt es erst nicht glauben). Kapitän und Crew sehr freundlich. Werde es im Juli nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Dorschzocker01 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag :                           Freitag der 23.05.08*
*Kutter :                      MS Karoline*
*Hafen/Seegebiet :  Heiligenhafen/Westlich vonFehmarn*
*Wind :                        2-3*
*Himmel :                   Sonne pur*
*Drift :                         nicht vorhanden*
*Angeltiefe :              8-12m*
*Montage :                 Solo Pilker, Solo Gummi*
*Wer :                          Ich und ca. 15 Andere*
*Fänge :                      Ich 2 gute Dorsche*
*                                   Insgesamt 6 Dorsche*
*Sonstiges :               Heiko hat oft umgesetzt und richtig*
*                                   gesucht, aber emoment ist halt kein*
*                                   Fisch da!!!*


----------



## Dorschzocker01 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag :                          Samstag der 24.05.08*
*Kutter :                     Antares*
*Hafen/Seegebiet : Fehmarn/Orth/ Südöstlich Fehmarn*
*Wind :                       5-6*
*Himmel :                  Sonne pur*
*Drift :                        So mittelmäßig*
*Angeltiefe :             10 -15m*
*Montage :                Solo Pilker/ Solo Gummi*
*Wer :                        Ich und ca. 48 andere*
*Fänge :                    Ich ein Dorsch*
*                                 Sonst nichts, außer ein Hornhecht*
*Sonstiges :             Ich hatte noch nie so eine schlechte*
*                                 Kuttertour mitgemacht, mit fast 50 *
*                                 Leuten einen einzigen Dorsch???????????????????*


----------



## AmINoS (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 24.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: MS Mille
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Hirtshals DK / Gelbes Riff + Küste
*Wind:* Süd 4
*Himmel:* wolkenlos, 20°
*Drift:* minimal bis extrem
*Angel/Fangtiefe:* ca. 70m
*Jigfarbe:* rot / weiss /orange / schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/gelb/silber
*Montage: *Pilker 400 g + 2 Jigs/Makks
*Wer:* Ich und 7 andere, 12 Std. Tour
*Fänge:* Ich 11 gesamt ca. 60 Dorsche, Überwiegend 3-5 kg
*Fazit:* Gelbes Riff nur kurzzeitig angesteuert, da keine Fische auszumachen !!! Hörte man auch von vielen anderen Kuttern, schon die ganzen letzten Tage...  Nicht mehr das, was es mal war...


----------



## Sinned (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 26.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: Silverland Fehmarn
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* westlich Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* N/O 5
*Himmel:* Regen/ Bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Jigfarbe:* alles
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles
*Montage: *Pilker 125 + Jigs / Wattwurmmontage 500g - 2 Nachläufer
*Wer:* Ich und ca 19 andere
*Fänge:* Ich 1 Dorsch + 1 Scholle (beides auf Wattwurm). Rest ca 15 Dorsche
*Fazit:* Es wurde sehr schlecht gefangen. Die Größen waren okay, jedoch wirklich nur sehr sehr vereinzelt.


*Tag der Ausfahrte*: 27.05.2008
*Kutter/Boot*: Kleinboot Sanner Fehmarn
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Staberhuk / Fehmarnsund
*Wind:* N/O 5
*Himmel:* Diesig/Sonnig
*Drift:* mittel
*Jigfarbe:* rot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* alles
*Montage: *Pilker 40-60g 
*Wer:* Ich + Anhang
*Fänge:* 1 untermaßigen Dorsch
*Fazit:* Top Boot, nette und ausführliche Einweisung (bin Kleinbootnoob), viele anglerische Tipps. Allerdings durch den starken Ostwind kaum zu fischen. Trotzdem werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dem Kleinboot raus fahren.
#h


----------



## Bleo01 (29. Mai 2008)

*Tag : Samstag der 24.05.08*
*Kutter : Dessau*
*Hafen/Seegebiet : Rostock vor Kadettrinne *
*Wind : 4*
*Himmel : erst bewölkt dann Sonne :g*
*Drift : rechtstark *
*Angeltiefe : 8 -15m*
*Montage : Solo Pilker*
*Wer : Ich und ca. 12 andere*
*Fänge : Ich 7 Dorsche *
*Sonstiges : mühsames Fischen, sind wohl kaum mehr welche da... #c*
*Wird Zeit das endlich eine Schonzeit eingeführt wird!!!!*
*

http://www.angelreisen-online.info/service.html*


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Sonntag,01.06.2008
*Kutter :* M/S Langeland
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet :*Laboe/Außenförde/vor Kalifornien
*Windstärke/Richtung:* 4-5, später abnehmend/sch.. Ostwind
*Himmel :* strahlend blau
*Drift : *hardcore, später perfekto 
*Angeltiefe :* 10-15m
*Montage :* GuFi´s 
*Wer :* Kollege,Ich 12 andere
*Fänge :* Kollege null,ich 2 Dorsche 60 und 70 cm, hoch war 4 Stk.
*Sonstiges :*Hammer Wetter, ansonsten eine Tour zum abgewöhnen, nur dümpeln, kaum umgesetzt, viel Schmodder am Boden, schweres angeln mit teilweise einem Meter Welle. 
Wat is bloß los ?

Gruß Abriss


----------



## miguel230176 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 08.06.08
*Boot: vom Kumpel* (6,80 Meter)
*Seegebiet*: rund um Rügen
*Windstärke*: 3-4
*Himmel*: blau mit Sonne
*Drift*: sehr wenig
*Angeltiefe*: morgens 20m Mittag dann 30-40
*Montage*: Pilker 125g mit Beifänger
*Wer*: Kumpi und ich
*Fänge*: 27 Dorsche, 1 Wittling und mein erster Kurrhahn.:q
*Sonstiges*: 95 % haben auf den Beifänger gebissen.


----------



## ArJa (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

So Leute,

und hier mein Erstbeitrag im Anglerboard ( bei den Naffen bin ich schon einige Jahre aktiv ).

*Tag :* Samstag , der 07.06.08

*Kutter :* MS Forelle unter Cptn. Mielitz himself

*Hafen :* Kiel Heikendorf

*Wind :* 3-4 Bft NO

*Himmel :* zu Beginn bedeckt, ab 11 Uhr sonnig bis 25 Grad,  
              trocken

*Drift :* gering bis mäßig

*Tiefe :* ca 7-15 m

*Montagen :* Fänge vorw. auf Pilker, nachmittags auf GuFi

*Wer :* 32 Angler, 1 Anglerin als Quotenfrau im 
         Gruppencharter, darunter etliche Anfänger mit 
         teilweise abenteuerlichen Montagen, die für reichlich 
         Tüddel sorgten, wenn wir grad wieder über einem 
         Schwarm waren #q

*Fänge :* knapp hundert Dorsche. Der Größte hatte 71 cm,
           der zweitgrößte ( war meiner  - von insgesamt    
           drei Dorschen - ) hatte 67 cm. Und noch ein  
           Turnschuh in Größe 50.

*Sonstiges :* Letztes Jahr hatten wir zur gleichen Zeit 270
                 Dorsche an Board; es wird anscheinend auch  
                 auf der "Forelle" weniger, aber wir wollen nicht 
                 undankbar sein . 

                 Der Service und das Essen waren wie immer toll.

                 Wenngleich es schon merkwürdig ist, das 90 % 
                 der gefangenen Dorsche bis zum Mittag an 
                 Board kamen, danach lief - bis auf den einen 
                 Dicken - nicht mehr viel.

Gruß
ArJa


----------



## deger (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*ag der Ausfahrt*: 07.06.08
*Boot: Baltic I 30 PS*
*Seegebiet*: südl. Fehmarn
*Windstärke*: 3-4
*Himmel*: blau mit Sonne
*Drift*: anfangs zu schnell, abnehmend zum nachmittag
*Angeltiefe*: 5-10m
*Montage*: Nachläufer mit 2 Haken + Einzelhaken / Wattwurm-Seeringler Kombination
*Wer*: Seestern Ede und ich
*Fänge*: ca. 20 Platte, hauptsächlich Schollen, 16 mitgenommen, die anderen zu klein und zum Glück war der Haken sauber zu lösen
*Sonstiges*: Fisch lange gesucht, erst nach 4 Stunden gefunden und geankert. WaschPo ist viel unterwegs und kntrolliert fleißig.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.06.08
*Boot:* meine Aluladde
*Seegebiet:* Trollegrund vor Kägsdorf
*Windstärke:*1-3 aus Ost bis Nordost
*Himmel:* blau mit Sonne
*Drift:*0,5 bis 1,5 km/h
*Angeltiefe:* 7-12 Meter
*Montage:* eine Rute mit Buttlöffel und eine mit Wichbone Montage
*Wer:* Franky und ich
*Fänge:* 15 Flundern und 7 Klieschen
*Sonstiges:* wir hatten einen tollen Nachmittag auf dem Wasser. Die größte Flunder hatte Franky mit 52 Zentimeter. Dann hatten wir noch einige um die 40 Zentimeter. kleine hatten wir kaum, alle groß und fett.
Hier ein paar Fotos.


----------



## JUK28 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Kutter / Boot: MV Simone*
*Heimathafen: Eckerförde*
*Charter: Vollcharter*
*Wann: Tagestour am 14.06.08*
*Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht*
*Wind: Nord-West um 3-4*
*Drift: mittel *
*Angel / Fangtiefe: erst 15-19 Meter dann 20-24 Meter*
*Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot/Schwarz/Orange*
*Pilkerfarbe: Rainbow-Glitter/Gummifisch Gelb Grün Orange und/oder 60-80 Gramm Pilker*
*Montage: Einzelhaken oder 2er Jiggsytem oder nur Gummifisch*
*Wer: ich und 30 Arbeitskollegen + Freunde*
*Fänge: total 65 Dorsche (meist um die 40-50 cm)*


*Sonstiges: Schönes Schiff mit netter Crew. Der Kapitän war sehr bemüht um Fisch zu finden. Es scheint zur Zeit wieder etwas aufwärts zu gehen nach den meist schlechten Fängen im Mai, natürlich noch mit viel Luft nach oben. *

*Petri Heil*

*JUK28#h*


----------



## Dorschprinz (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Rügenland/Sassnitz 
*Seegebiet:* Nördlich und westlich Rügen
*Windstärke:*2-4 aus Nordwest
*Himmel:* sehr wechselhaft,auch kurze Regenschauer
*Drift:*mittel bis teilweise auch recht stark
*Angeltiefe:* 15-25m
*Montage:* GuFi,Pilker und Beifänger(Pilker eher silber ab 100g,Beifänger rot,GuFi grün-silber)
*Wer:* Zwei Kumpel und ich 
*Fänge:*Wir als Gruppe 12 Dorsche,Kumpel 4(darunter ein 80er),Kumpel 4(einer zurück,zu klein),ich 4
Schöne Küchendorsche ab 50cm
*Sonstiges:* An Bord waren 12 Angler,Gesamtausbeute etwa 90 Dorsche.
War mal wieder eine mittlerweile gewohnt angenehme Fahrt mit der Rügenland.
Erst ab 12.00 wurde gefangen,vorher hatte nur ich einen guten Biss,konnte aber nicht verwandeln.Um etwa 12.30 hatte der Käptn dann endlich einen guten Platz gefunden,nachdem er tapfer und nicht aufgeregt weiter gesucht hatte.Teilweise mußte er 30 Minuten herumtuckern.Wir sind dann weiter raus als die anderen Kutter,man konnte die Küste von Rügen auch nicht mehr sehen.Aber das hat sich gelohnt,der Käptn gibt eben nicht auf und man merkt immer wieder,dass er und seine Frau auch begeisterte Angler sind!Man(n) ist bei denen in guten Händen,hat Vertrauen.
Ich kann den Kutter nach wie vor sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Wanne (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.06.2008
*Boot:* 
*Seegebiet:* Fehmarn
*Windstärke:*2-4 
*Himmel:* Sonne
*Drift:*mittel bis schwach
*Angeltiefe:* 15-25m
*Montage:* GuFi,Pilker und Beifänger(Pilker 60- 80 gr, Beifänger rot, schwarz)
*Wer:* Angelverein 
*Fänge:*Wir als Gruppe 86 Dorsche, ich 2 Dorsche und einen Wittling
*Sonstiges*
Schöner Angeltag. Haben fast alle was gefangen.


----------



## RäucherReiner (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Sonntag 22.06.08  05 bis 11 Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Freia, Vollcharter, 20 Mann, 
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Dornumersiel, vor Langeoog u. Baltrum 
*Wind:* vorm. um vier, nachmittags zunehmend auf sechs 
*Himmel*:überwiegend bedeckt, 2-3 leichte Regenschauer
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* Makrelen Paternoster selbstl. grünes Fischimitat /bis ca 25m
Jiggfarbe:
*Pilkerfarbe: *blau ca 150 gr
*Montage:* s.o.
*Wer:* Angelgruppe Schwei
*Fänge:* Makrelen und Stöcker (Holzmakrele) ohne Ende, leider viele Kleine, einige kleine Dorsche 
*Sonstiges:* mit Kaptein, Matrose und Kutter wie gewohnt sehr zufrieden

Gruß
RäucherReiner


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 14.06.08
*Boot: HD4evers Mini Trollingdampfer *
*Seegebiet*: südl. Fehmarn
*Windstärke*: 3-4
*Himmel*: bedeckt wechselhaft schauer
*Drift*: sehr ordentlich 
*Angeltiefe*: 10-20m
*Montage*: Schleppangeln am DR
*Wer*: just me 
*Fänge*: 8 schöne Küchendorsche geschleppt auf Apex und Blech
*Sonstiges*: alle tief gebissen in Grundnähe - auf firetiger Dekor


----------



## oppa 23 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:23.6.2008
Kutter / Boot:MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heikendorf
Himmel:alles dabei von regen bis sonne
Driftbtimal zum schluß einbischen wenig
Jiggfarbe:Orange
Pilkerfarbe:kieler blitz rot gelb silber
Montage:jigg montage 2 jiggs pilker ohne drillind
Wer:ich und 40 andere leute
Fänge: ich hatte 12 dorsche gute filet dorsche! 2 wittlinge
wurde recht gut gefangen über 20 war hoch jeder hatte seine dorsche gefangen!
Sonstiges:der erste angeltag auf see der mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht hat dies jahr! ne menge leute kennen gelernt und spaß mit den jungs gehabt hat man auch nicht immer!
fazit die dorsche sind endlich wieder da!!!:q:q:q


----------



## frogmaster (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 21.06.08
*Boot:* MS Tanja
*Seegebiet*: östlich von Fehmarn? (nicht so drauf geachtet)
*Windstärke*: 2-4
*Himmel*: Sonne
*Drift*: mittel - stark
*Angeltiefe*: 10-20m
*Montage*: Gufi, Pilker solo (60-90gr), 2 jiggs Pilker ohne drilling (125 gr. ,japanrot und schwarz)
*Wer*: ich ud 44 andere (Vollcharter)
*Fänge*: ich 0, insgesamt 21 Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 21 kg 
*Sonstiges*: Crew war wie immer sehr nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## frogmaster (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 22.06.08
*Boot:* MS Tanja
*Seegebiet*: westl. von Fehmarn? (nicht so drauf geachtet)
*Windstärke*: 2-4
*Himmel: *bedeckt, morgens vereinzelnt schauer
*Drift: *morgens mittel - mittags schwach
*Angeltiefe*: 10-20m
*Montage*: Wattwurm, Gufi
*Wer*: ich ud 44 andere (Vollcharter)
*Fänge*: ich 7 :m, insgesamt 65 Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 84 kg. Vereinzelt Wittlinge

*Sonstiges: *Morgens habe ich gut auf Wattwurm gefangen. Mittags war Gufi unschlagbar(Motoroil/Glitter). An diesem Tag lief es besser. Nachdem ich am ersten Tag "Schneider" war, habe ich schon an mir gezweifelt. Hatte am 2. Tag einen bessern Platz (schraube) und konnte gut arbeiten. Alles im Allen ein versöhnlicher Abschluss der 2 Tage.


----------



## DerHASS (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren 6 Tage vom 15.6.08 - 20.6.08 unterwegs
*Boot:* MS Seho
*Wo:* Heiligenhafen
*Seegebiet:* von Heiligenhafen bis Klintholm (Dänemark)
*Windstärken:* 3-4, zwei Tage etwas stürmisch
*Drift:* mittel
Angeltiefen von 15 - 27 m

Waren 24 Mann und haben insgesamt 1743 maßige Dorsche gefangen,der größte war etwas über einen Meter. Leider weiß ich nicht genau wie groß und schwer. Die ersten 2 Tage waren etwas ruhiger aber waren doch jeden Tag an die 200 Exemplare. Am 3. Tag war der Horror mit 677 gefangen Dorsche und alle maßig und zum großen Teil richtige Prachtexemplare.Sogar unser Kapitän Mirco war aus dem Häuschen .

Er hatte bei dieser Tour einfach nen genialen Riecher wo die Dorsche zu fangen sind. Ist einfach ne spitzen Crew und freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr


----------



## Frieder (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 28.und 29.06.08
*Boot:* MS Antares
*Seegebiet*: südöstl. von Fehmarn und Richtung Heil-Hafen 
*Windstärke*: Samst. 5 zun. Sonnt 2-4
*Himmel: *Samst. Regen, Sonnt. Sonnenschein teilw. bedeckt,
*Drift: *Samst. stark - Sonnt. kaum
*Angeltiefe*: 10-15m ?
*Montage*: Wattwurm, Gufi
*Wer*: 7 Angler
*Fänge*: ich 3 gute Platte:m, 1 Dörschchen, Kollegen 5 Dorsche 

*Sonstiges: *Ich selbst habe nur mit Wattis gefischt. Meine Kollegen mit leichtem Pilker und Beifänger.

Insgesamt befanden sich ca. 35 Angler an Bord. Von diesen wurden in den 2 Tagen gerade mal 22 halbwüchsige Dorsche gefangen. (traurig, traurig, traurig ...........)

Wir hatten alle den Verdacht, daß wir an beiden Tagen nur spazieren gefahren wurden.


----------



## faun (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.07.2008
*Boot:*  Winga 21 
*Seegebiet:* Warnemünde
*Windstärke:*2-4 
*Himmel:* Sonne
*Drift:*mittel bis schwach
*Angeltiefe:* 10 - 18m
*Montage:* Pilker und Beifänger,Pilker 50- 70 gr, Beifänger rot, schwarz
*Wer:*  Vater und Sohn
*Fänge:*12 Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge, 2 Dorsche und 1 Wittling, wieder rein 
*Sonstiges*
Schöner Angeltag, leichter Sonnenbrand.


----------



## Edschki (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.07.2008
*Zeit:* 12:00 – 16:00
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wendtorf / Kieler Außenförde
*Wer:* Sohni und ich
*Wind:* O 2-4
*Himmel:* strahlender Sonnenschein
*Drift:* mittel bis stark
*Angel- / Fangtiefe:* 6-17m / -
*Jiggfarbe:* Rot / Schwarz, Krebsfarben
*Pilkerfarbe:* Orange/Gelb/Schwarz, Ostseepink, Schwarz 
*Montage:* Wattwurm am Anti Tangle Boom
*Fänge:* Nullkommanix
*Sonstiges:*
Lange nicht mehr so was von tote Hose gehabt. Keine Anzeige auf dem Echolot, kein Anfasser. Nichts auf die Wattwürmer.


----------



## bacalo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Montag, 23.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Karoline
*Seegebiet*: östlich von Fehmarn, weit hinter DAHME 
*Windstärke*: 6, zuweilen 7-8
*Himmel: **stark *bedeckt mit einzelnen helleren Abschnitten,
*Drift: **heftig*
*Angeltiefe*: 12-16m ?
*Montage*: Pilker 125 gr. hell und schwarz, mit einem Beifänger rot-schwarz
*Wer*: 10 Unentwegte
27 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 55 cm 
Meine Freunde hatten 3 bzw. 1 und ich ………..…hab´ dazu gelernt|kopfkrat#d
*Sonstiges:*
Trotz Wind und Wellen fuhr die Karoline an unserem 1. Urlaubsangeltag hinaus. 


*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Dienstag, 24.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Seegebiet*: östlich von Fehmarn, sehr weit hinter DAHME 
*Windstärke*: 4-5, zuweilen 6
*Himmel: *bedeckt mit sonnigen Abschnitten,
*Drift: **passt scho*
*Angeltiefe*: 16-20m ?
*Montage*: Pilker 125 gr. Gelb-grün, mit einem Beifänger orange/braun
*Wer*: 12 Mann – angenehme Truppe 
60 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 55 cm 
Meine Freunde hatten je 1 und ich 12, und 4 releast 
*Sonstiges:*
*Für mich ein gelungener Tag auf einem angenehmen Kutter|rolleyes*


*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Mittwoch, 25.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Karoline
*Seegebiet*: westlich von Fehmarn, über Westermarkelsdorf hinaus zur Fahrrinne, danach zurücktreibend Richtung Wallnau 
*Windstärke*: 3-4, hier und da mal 5
*Himmel: **leicht bewölkt, zuweilen T-Shirt-Wetter*,
*Drift: ** doch noch heftig*
*Angeltiefe*: 25 m, danach 12-16m ?
*Montage*: Pilker 75 - 125 gr.gelb-rot, mit einem Beifänger rot
*Wer*: 11 
Um die 10 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45 cm 
Meine Freunde hatten 1 bzw. 0, ich hatte einen sehr guten Kontakt, doch nach ca. 20 sec. verlor ich den Kontakt #q 
Sehr viele Wittlinge um die 25 cm, sogar auf Pilker
*Sonstiges:*
*War längere Zeit bei Heiko, konnte gute Fische sehen, aber diese wollten einfach nicht - seltsam;+*


*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Donnerstag, 26.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Seegebiet*: östlich von Fehmarn, sehr weit hinter DAHME 
*Windstärke*: 4-5
*Himmel: **schönes Wetter*
*Drift: **wie ich sie am liebsten habe*
*Angeltiefe*: 16-20 m ?
*Montage*: Solo-Pilker 60-100 gr., von schwarz bis Villa Kunterbunt
*Wer*: 14 – Nette Mannschaft

65 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm 
Meine Freunde hatten je 2 und ich hatte vier plus vier releast, (das waren die ersten vier Bisse)
*Sonstiges:*
*Klasse Truppe an Bord, so macht das Kutterangeln SPASS:l*


*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Freitag, 27.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Karoline
*Seegebiet*: Hohwachter Bucht
*Windstärke*: 4-5, auch mal 6
*Himmel: **grau in grau mit einzelnen nassen Auffrischungen von oben*
*Drift: **unscheinbar heftig*, bis 1,5 kn
*Angeltiefe*: 12-14 m ?
*Montage*: Pilker 80-100 gr., Braun/orange, 1 Beifänger scharz/rot
*Wer*: 16 
45 Dorsche zwischen 55 und 80 cm 
Zwei meiner Freunde hatten nur Bisse, Gernot vier schöne zwischen 60 u. 75, ich einen um die 70 plus einen Aussteiger #q 
*Sonstiges:*
*Fisch war da, doch nur in kleinen Gruppen. Wenn … dann waren einige Ruten krumm*


*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Samstag, 28.06.2008
*Boot:* MS Karoline
*Seegebiet*: Richtung Ost, über Dahme hinaus
*Windstärke*: 4-5
*Himmel: **grau in grau, war ganz schön nass*
*Drift: **passt scho*
*Angeltiefe*: 12-14 m ?
*Montage*: Pilker 100-125 gr.,, gelb/orange, 1 Beifänger orange
*Wer*: 22 
55 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 75 cm 
Meine Freunde hatten nur Bisse, ich hatte fünf um die 55 (schöne Tangdorsche) plus drei Aussteiger. 
*Sonstiges:*
*Fisch war da, doch verstreut, und viel viel Tang….*


----------



## Fishcat23 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.07.2008
*Boot:* MS Langeland 1
*Seegebiet:* H3/H4
*Windstärke: *Ost 4-5 etwas abnehmend
*Himmel:* Sonne
*Drift: *0,8 -> 0,5 kn
*Angeltiefe:* 15 - 17 m
*Montage:* Pilker und Beifänger,Pilker75 gr, Beifänger schwarzrot ( Schwimmender Kopf )|kopfkrat
*Wer:* Ich und 19 andere
*Fänge:* ca 70 Dorsche ( fast alle zum gaffen ), 12 Plattfische ; Konnte mir sebst 13 Dorsche und 6 Platte ergattern.:q( Haben den Köder meistens beim absinken genommen)
*Sonstiges: *Vormittags lief fast nichts|kopfkrat, gegen 12:30 hat Andreas eine top Stelle gefunden. Wir waren erst um 16:30 im Hafen. War ein schöner Tag mit viel Sonne und wieder mal gut Fisch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 05.07.08
*Boot:* meine Aluladde
*Seegebiet:* Trollegrund vor Kägsdorf
*Windstärke:*1-3 aus West
*Himmel:* blau mit Sonne, wenige Wolken
*Drift:*0,5 bis 1,5 bis später 0 km/h
*Angeltiefe:* 7-12 Meter
*Montage:* eine Rute mit Buttlöffel und eine mit Wichbone Montage
*Wer:* mein Schwager und ich
*Fänge:* 10 Flundern 
*Sonstiges:* es war nach vier Wochen ohne angeln endlich wieder ein schöner ruhiger Tag. Leder wollten die Fische bei der Wärme nicht an die Köder gehen. Aber egal schön und vor allem entspannend war es trotzdem.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.07.08
Boot: MY Moni
Seegebiet: Ansteuerung-Sund, Meeschendorf, Staberhuk
Windstärke:1-2 erst aus West dann Süd/Ost
Himmel: mal blau mit Sonne, mal etwas diesig
Drift:0,5 bis 1,5 Kmh
Angeltiefe: 13-18 Meter
Köder: Div. Gufis und Twister
Wer: Blinkerputzer und Ich
Fänge: Blinkerputzer 4 Dorsche, Ich 16 Dorsche
Sonstiges: am besten war brauner Gufi mit Glitter, alle Fische wurden vor Staberhuk gefangen, Fangzeit von ca. 10-14 Uhr.


----------



## skip (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 6.7.2008
*Kutter: FORELLE*, Heikendorf
*Seegebiet:* Kieler Förde
*Wind:* sw 3
*Drift:* 0,6 Kn.
*Tiefe:* 13m - 16m
*Köder:* alles ging; Pilker, Twister
*Fänge: *Hoch war *31 Dorsche*, viele hatten so um die 25+ Größe bis ca. 70 cm, kaum Unternaßige. Gesamt mit ca. 40 Anglern *über 500 Dorsche !!!*
Alles in allem mal wieder so ein richtiger TOP-Tag. . . und 
Kpt Bernhard ist gar nicht weit gefahren. . . :q


----------



## Jens Hinz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 7.7.2008
*Kutter: eigenes Boot, ab Schilksee*
*Seegebiet:* Kieler Förde
*Wind:* NW 2-3
*Drift:* 0,7 - 1,3 Kn.
*Tiefe:* 18m
*Köder:* Pilker (60gr rot-silber) besser als Gummifisch
*Fänge: 10 Dorsche, 45-65cm*
Nach anfänglichem Suchen auf dem Stollergrund ergiebige Stelle gefunden und ca. 2 Stunden beangelt. 
Fazit: Herrliches Wetter und endlich mal wieder Dorsch im Boot.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 6.7.2008
*Kutter: *Blauort Büsum
*Seegebiet:* Nordsee vor Helgoland
*Wind:* NW 1-2
*Drift:* mal mehr mal weniger 125 Gram reichten aber aus.
*Tiefe:* 12-44m
*Köder:* Makrelenvorfach mit Blei/ Pilker
*Fänge: 11 Makrelen:v*
War mit dem AB auf Makrelenfahrt. War ne supi tolle Fahrt halt nur ohne wirkliche Fische:c:c. Zuerst eine Std vor Helgoland probiert, weil Möwen ohne Ende dawaren. Klappte auch ganz gut, bis ein volltrottel anfing zu schlachten|gr:|gr:|uhoh:|uhoh:#q#q#d#d.

Danach nur noch ganz vereinzelt welche.... Kehrheim genau das gleiche auch son trottel nen ganzen eimer über die Boardwand geballert....|krach:.

Hoch waren den Tag um und bei 25 Stück Durchschnitt 11 Fische. 

MfG
Malte

PS: Fische waren teilweise keine 20 cm lang. Dafür aber richtig geile große Stöckermakros:k:k


----------



## Fischyy (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.07.08
Kutter: Möwe, von Bensersiel
Seegebiet: Nordsee
Wind: stark   + Regen
Drift: sehr stark
Köder: Makrelenvorfach mit Blei
Wer: mein Bruder, mein Vater, Ich  un ca. 30 andere
Fänge: Ich 101 makrele 25-50 cm, meinem Bruder wurde schlecht  :vun hat nach 3 Fischen aufgehört, meinem Vater ebenfalls un er hat gar nicht geangelt , gesamt würden vllt 2500 fische gefangen.:q

*_Mir hat das Angeln sehr viel Spaß gemacht, jedoch fande ich dass es einfach zu überfüllt war. Desweiteren war des Wetter sehr schlecht un das Wasser is beim fahren als über die Reling gespritzt. Einen auf dem Kutter hat das wasser sogar umgehaun #t. Es haben mind. 7 Personen gekotzt.:v

Alles in allem hat es aber doch sehrdoll Spaß gemacht un ich würde jeder Zeit wieder mitfahren.:vik:
_


----------



## Master Hecht (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.07.08
Kutter: MS Kehrwieder
Seegebiet: Ostsee
Wind: wenig
Drift: sehr wenig
Köder: Pilker mit zwei Beifänger in Rot und Schwarz. Später mit oktopuss system in schwarz rot gold
Wer: mein Kumpel und ich und 8 andere
Fänge: Kumpel nichts ich 14 davon zwei untermaßige der größte von mir hatte 80cm
Fazit: Es wurde insgesamt ganz ok gefangen nur mein kumpel halt nicht...
*


----------



## Alrounder (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 11.07.09 
*Boot:* MS Tanja
*Seegebiet*: von Heiligenhafen durch die Brücke durch...
*Windstärke*:2-3
*Himmel: bewölkt und ab und an Sonne*
*Drift: leicht - mittel*
*Angeltiefe*: um die 20m denke ich...
*Montage*: nur Pilker + oktopus im wirbel eingehängt
*Wer*: Ich und ca. 10 andere
*Fänge*: ich hatte 12 sehr gute dorsche (8 MUSSTEN gegafft werden):vik:  + 2 released und 2 ausgestiegen...

*Sonstiges: War ein sehr schöner und erfolgreicher angeltag, ich glaub jeder hat mindestens 3-5 dorsche gefangen einer hatte ebenfalls 12 (stand mit mir und einem anderen auf der spitze) und einer 14 Stk.... Alles gute dorsche und sehr wenig untermaßige...
*


----------



## Fischfabi96 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 13.07.2008
*Kutter:* MS Baba Gump
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wentdorf/ Kieler Förde
*Wind: 3 -4 SW *
*Drift:* 0,7- 2,0 
*Fangtiefe:* 16
*Pilker:* 75 gr. rot/schwarz
*Montage:* Heringsvorfach/ Pilker
*Wer:* Papa, Kumpel und ich 
*Fänge: zu dritt* 118 Heringe, 62 Wittlinge, 13 Dorsche, 5 Hornhecht, 1 Kliesche, 1 Makrele und ein Schellfisch!!! 

*Sonstiges: Haben ca. von 6.00 - 13.00 Uhr gefischt.*
*Waren riesige Schwärme auf dem Echo, teilweise 3 m hoch. Wenn wir Heringe drann hatten, wurden uns diese manchmal von Hornhechten im Mittelwasser geklaut.*
*Hatte zwei Wittlinge mit einem Haken gefangen. So dicht standen die Schwärme. Gab auch komische Kombinationen, wie zwei Wittlinge auf Heringsvorfach und am Pilker ein Hering!|kopfkrat*

*War ein Schöner Tag....* |wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.07.2008
*Boot:* MS Wiking von Kappeln
*Seegebiet:* vor Schleimünde
*Windstärke:* 4-5, später teilw. 6 Bft aus SW
*Himmel:* Wechselnd wolkig, bis bedeckt
*Drift: *kaum
*Angeltiefe:* 12 - 18m
*Montage:* ich 50g Pilker und 2 Beifänger, die anderen alles, was man sich so denken kann.
*Wer:* 27 Angler vom SAV Itzehoe
*Fänge:* 63 Dorsche (bis 72cm), 2 Wittlinge und 1 Hornhecht
*Sonstiges:*  Es handelte sich um Tour unserer Jugendgruppe, die ich mit Erwachse aufgefüllt habe. Somit waren von den 27 Teilnehmern 12 Jugendliche. Der Angler mit den meisten Fischen hatte 15 Stück. Fische standen sehr vereinzelnt und mussten mühsam vom Grund gepickt werden.

Der Käpt'n, der auch viele Tauchfahrten auf der Ostsee unternimmt, sagte mir, dass die Taucher bei einem Wrack im kleinen Belt diverse Dorsche ausmachen konnten, die tot ums Wrack verstreut lagen. Somit scheinen wir in der Ostsee wohl wieder ein Sauerstoffproblem zu haben, was die schlechten Fänge in dieser Saison erklären könnte.


----------



## h1719 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 2 Tage Angelfahrt vom 12.-13.07.08
*Kutter: *"Barents See" von Rostock
*Seegebiet: *1.Tag  irgedwo östlich vom Seekanal Rostock, dann südlich Kadettrinne.
*Windstärke: *Erst 3, später bei Gewitter südwest 6.
*Himmel: *Erst locker bewölkt, dann Gewiiter u.später wieder heiter.
*Drift: *mittlere bis schwache Drift.
*Angeltiefe: *14-24 m.
*Montage: *nur Pilker 70 gr.gelb/rot mit Räuberhaken.
*Wer: *11 Angler aus Brandenburg u.ich, Kapitän u.zeitweise der Bootsmann haben mitgeangelt.
*Fänge: *am 1.Tag ich 33 Dorsche zwischen 40 u.70 cm, Gesamtfang auf dem Kutter 302 Dorsche, 1 Flunder u.2 Hornies.

*2.Angeltag *( es wurde nur bis 10.45 Uhr geangelt, dann 3,5 Std.Rückfahrt)

*Seegebiet: *zwischen Kadettrinne u.Wustrow.
*Windstärke: *west um 3*
Himmel: *heiter bis wolkig.
*Drift: *mäßig.
*Angeltiefe: *13-16 m.
*Montage: *wie am Vortag, einige Kumpels haben aber mit Beifänger geangelt, es gab einige Dupletten.
*Fänge: *ich 14 Dorsche, meistens zwischen 50-75 cm. Tagesgesamtfang auf dem Kutter 144 Dorsche.
*Sonstiges: Es war wie immer eine wunderschöne Angelreise mit diesem Schiff. Die Stimmung war auch auf Grund der guten Fänge ausgezeichnet, Essen auch sehr gut u.Kapitän Helmut hatte immer einen flotten Spruch auf den Lippen. Danke an die Crew.*


----------



## Monsterqualle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11/12/13/07.2008
Angelzeit:21:00- 23:00/ 5:00- 8:00/ 4:30- 7:30
Fangzeit: jeweils ca. 1 Std.
Kutter: Privatboot
Heimathafen: Wendtorf
Wer: ich
Wind: 2-5 aus SW
Himmel: bewölkt bis sonnig
Drift: 1-3 KN
Jigfarbe: rot und schwarz sowie Gufis
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, 
Anzahl: Tag 1: 3 Wittlinge Tag 2: 16 Dorsche / Tag 3: 14 Dorsche
Gewicht: ca. 20 KG Filet
Länge: bis 75 cm


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Samstag, 19.07.2008
*Kutter :* M/S Forelle
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet :*Heikendorf/direkt in der Förde, vor Laboe/ vor Bülk/später Außenförde
*Windstärke/Richtung:* erst 2-3, später bis 5
*Himmel :* stark bewölkt, regnerisch
*Drift : *1,3-1,7 Kn.
*Angeltiefe :* 8-15m
*Montage :* GuFi´s, Pilker mit einem Beifänger 
*Wer :* Dr.Komix, Kollege, ich und 47 Andere
*Fänge :* Kollege ein (65 cm), Dr.Komix 4 Dorsche, ich 5 Stk und zwei komplett Abrisse #qbeim landen über die Reling-Größter 68cm, hoch war 6 Stk und 75 cm, und zieg Wittlinge und Heringe in allen Größen.
*Sonstiges :*Ging geil los, erster Stop um 7.08 Uhr, direkt vor Heikendorf, ich konnte gleich zwei Stk. verhaften, danach wurde es schwerer und schwerer,aufgrund der Erfahrungen der letzten Tage hat Bernhard überwiedend in der Förde Wracks angefahren, zwischen durch spezielle Wittel-Stellen, wo man sich richtig austoben konnte, wer´s mag. 
Ich habe alles was ich gefangen habe auf Gummi, außer die Wittels auf 20 gr. Pilker in grün/silber.

Bernhard hat wieder alles gegeben und so ist jeder zu seinem Fisch gekommen.
M/S Forelle ist und bleibt meine Number one !!#6

Gruß 
Euer Abriss


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Samstag, 19.07.2008
*Kutter :* Langeland 1
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet :* Kieler Außenförde
*Windstärke/Richtung:* erst 2-3, später bis 5
*Himmel :* stark bewölkt, regnerisch
*Drift : *1,3-1,7 Kn.
*Angeltiefe :* 17m
*Montage :* 2x Wattwurm, Pilker ohne Drilling, Makrelenvorfächer 
*Wer :* Goozee, Kollege, ich und ca. 25 weitere
*Fänge :* zu dritt ca. 34 Dorsche zw. 55 und 80cm, ansonsten ca. 10 Dorsche pro Angler, 1 Makrele, 1 Horni, 1 Platte.
*Sonstiges :*


----------



## Fishingstar (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *Sonntag, 20.07.2008
*Kutter: *MS Karoline
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen - sind zum Angeln unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke durch und haben östlich von Fehmarn gefischt
*Wind: *5 bis 6 aus West/Südwest
*Himmel: *Wolken, Sonne, Regen... an diesem Tag gab es alles...
*Drift: *2kn und mehr...
*Angel/Fangtiefe: *zwischen 8m und 20m
*Montage: *auf dem Schiff war von Gummifisch, über Pilker mit Twistern, bis hin zum Naturköder alles vorhanden
*Wer: *Mein Bruder, mein Onkel, mein Kumpel und ich und noch 28 andere
*Fänge: *sehr mickrig... 32 Leute und 28 Dorsche, vereinzelt Hornis... Ich selbst hatte nicht mal einen Biss...
*Sonstiges: *Tolles Boot, tolle Crew, Heiko hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben, aber es ging einfach kaum was an diesem Tag...


----------



## Fishingstar (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *Montag, 21.07.2008
*Kutter: *MS Hai IV
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen - haben in der Hohwachter Bucht gefischt
*Wind: *5 bis 6 aus West/Südwest
*Himmel: *morgens bedekt und Regen, dann kam ab und an die Sonne durch
*Drift: *wenig, bis ca 1kn
*Angel/Fangtiefe: *4m bis 15m
*Montage: *Gummifisch, Pilker, Beifänger
*Wer: *Mein Bruder, mein Onkel, mein Kumpel und ich und noch 10 andere
*Fänge: *Tagesausbeute des gesamten Schiffes: zwei Dorsche, ein Wittling, ein Horni... Es ging einfach gar nichts...
*Sonstiges: *Die Ausbeute der anderen Kutter war an diesem Tage auch mehr, als mickrig... Momentan scheint das Seegebiet um die Kieler Förde einfach mehr (beissfreudigen) Fisch zu haben...!?


----------



## Charly_Brown (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.07.2008
Zeit: 3:45 - 14:30
Boot: MB Ollie 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Innen- + Außenförde
Wer: ich alleine
Wind: schwachwindig drehend
Himmel: heiter bis soninng
Drift: mittel (angenehm zu fischen)
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 8-20m / 8-10m (Wittling), 12m (Hering), 18m (Dorsch)
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-lila-schwarz, silber orange
Montage: Pilk + 1 Jig oder Heringsvorfach
Fänge: 6 Dorsche 45-75cm, 20  dicke Heringe, 5 Wittling 30-40cm (!!!) 
Sonstiges: War heute morgen allein raus. Erster Stop vor Laboe, riesige Wittlingschwärme, viele Aussteiger und viele kleine. Zweiter Stop vor Strande, große Heringsschwärme, allerdings zogen diese ziemlich schnell, und die Drift erlaubte meist nur einmaliges absacken-lassen. Der Tipp, dass sich in der Heikendorfer Bucht Makrelen tummeln war leider (heute) falsch. Zum Schluss habe ich nochmal gezielt ein paar Dorschplätze angefahren und konnte noch 6 schöne Exemplare auf´s Kreuz legen. Bin viel gefahren, und hab mir einige Plätze angeschaut. Für die reine Angelzeit war das Ergebniss spitze, und bei dem Wetter ist man doch gerne draußen!


----------



## FalkenFisch (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.07.2008
Angelzeit: 08:45 - 15:00
Boot: Floh 4 (5PS)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgtiefe/Fehmarn
Wer: ich alleine
Wind: 2bft um west, zwischendrin auf nord drehend
Himmel: heiter bis soninng
Drift: erst wenig, später NULL
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 18-19m
Gufifarbe: orange-gelb
Pilkerfarbe: gelb
Montage: Pilk oder Gufi, jeweils solo
Fänge: 9 Dorsche 45-71cm (7,5 Pfund:vik 
Sonstiges: Um Staberhuk geangelt. Zunächst bis 12:30 gar nichts. Aufgrund der fehlenden Drift schwer, Fisch zu finden. Dann etwas weiter nördlich doch noch ein Gebiet mit Fisch gefunden.


----------



## karpfen-freak (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag der ausfahrt:23.7.08
kutter:ms simone
wetter:sonnig
drift:erst 0 später bis 0,8
fänge:insgesammt 16 dorsche und 12 wittlinge ich selbst hatte nur 1 wittling von 28cm
sonstiges: der ersatzcapitain hat sich keine mühe gegeben und es kam fast jeden so vor als ob er uns durch die gegend kuttern wollte und nicht zu den fischen bringen!!!!!


----------



## Colli_HB (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.07.2008
Angelzeit: 08:30 - 15:30
Boot: MS Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wer: Tueffa, Hurghada, Mr. Burns und ich
Wind: 4 bft aus Südost
Himmel: sonne pur
Drift: relativ stark
Angel- / Fangtiefe: 12-25 m.
Gufifarbe: rot, motoroil, orange-schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot-grün, 
Montage: Andrift Pilker um die 80 gr., Abdrift Dorschbombe mit 80-100 gr. Jeweils mit einem Beifänger
Fänge: Tueffa 2, Hurghada 6, Mr. Burns 0, ich 7
           alle zwischen 45 und 90 cm. Größter hatte 14 pfd!!!

Sehr schöne Ausfahrt und super Wetter. Auf dem ganzen Kutter waren viel. 25 Angler. Wobei einige mehr mit sich selber als mit dem Angeln zu tun hatten #d
Erst haben wir an der gelbe Tonne vor Maasholm geangelt, hier haben wir morgens auch gleich gut gefangen. Leider war der Seegang für einige zu stark so dass Manni rüber fahren mußte. Aber hier haben wir gegen mittag auch noch 2 richtig gute Stellen gefunden. An einer Stelle kamen bestimmt 10 Stk. um die 70 cm und größer hoch. #6
Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurden ca. 50 maßige Dorsche gefangen und jede Menge Nemos die überraschenderweise ALLE wieder schwimmen#6


----------



## worker_one (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *28.07.2008
*Kutter: *MS Langeland 1
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet: *Laboe / um den Leuchtturm
*Wind: *erst 4 dann stark zunehmend (ganz schön schaukelig)
*Himmel: *SONNE
*Drift: *zu stark
*Angel/Fangtiefe: *10m bis 18m
*Montage: *Beifänger, Wattwurm
*Wer: *Boardi Messerfisch und ich
*Fänge: *Ich 5 Dorsch, 1 Wittling, 1 Platte - Messerfisch 1 Dorsch, 1 Wittling
*Sonstiges: *Es waren insgesamt nur *9!!!!!!* Leute auf´m Kutter. Trotzdem ist Gunther raus gefahren, allerdings im Schongang um Sprit zu sparen (Verständlich)...
Trotzdem hat er Fisch gesucht, aber durch die starke Drift war es ein schwieriges angeln. Es kamen nur 10 maßige Dorsche, ein paar Wittlinge und ein 70er Horni hoch, wobei ich alleine schon 5 (40-70cm) Dorsche hatte.|rolleyes


----------



## remobreit (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *29.07.2008
*Kutter: *MS Peter 2
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Wismar/Mecklenburger Bucht
*Wind: *3 bis 5 aus Ost / Südost
*Himmel: *Sonne satt
*Drift: *wenig bis genau richtig...
*Angel/Fangtiefe: *12m bis 18m
*Montage: *Pilker, Beifänger
*Wer: *Schwiegervater, Schwager und ich, sowie ca. 35 andere...
*Fänge: *nach einer langen Ausfahrt von Wismar.. (ca. 2,5 Stunden) gings dann los. Es wurde im Allgemeinen gut gefangen. Zuerst hautpsächlich Wittlinge, später dann Dorsch! Schwiegervater und Schwager zusammen 8 Wittlinge und 16 Dorsche ab 50cm. Ich 5 Wittlinge und 14 Dorsche - 50 bis 65cm.
*Sonstiges: *Alles in Allem war es ein guter Tag! Lediglich die lange Fahrtzeit nervt ein wenig... Aber dafür warens dann 4,5h am Fisch, fast jeder Stop war ein Treffer! Bin das erste mal mit der Peter2 raus, seit dem der Besitzer gewechselt hat. Crew ist in Ordnung... gerne wieder!


----------



## buschmann88 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 31.07.2008
*Kutter:* Kleinboot MS Baba Gump
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wentdorf/ Kieler Förde
*Wind: 4-5 O *
*Drift:* 0,8 
*Fangtiefe:* 16
*Pilker:* 80 gr. Rot/schwarz  Silber/Gelb/schwarz
*Montage:* Heringsvorfach/ Pilker / Jig
*Wer:* Boardi Fischfabi, seine Freundin und ich
*Fänge: *Fischfabi 10, Seine Freundin 11, ich 12 Dorsche + 1 Horni

Sind nur in der Innenförde gewesen, draußen war es einfach zu ungemütlich. Schöner Angeltag mit perfektem Wetter.:m


----------



## Hausmarke (3. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.08.2008 von 08:30 - 16:00 uhr
*Eigenes Boot: DJ 1*
*Seegebiet: *Fehmarn (Katharinenhof)
*Windstärke: West 3-4*
*Himmel: *Sonne pur
*Drift: *mittel
*Angeltiefe: *10-15 m
*Montage: *zwei Gufis (grün/schwarz,braun)
*Wer: *Kollege + ich
*Fänge: 20 Dorsche (50 - 70 cm)

Ein klasse Tag auf See!!!
*


----------



## Marco74 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.
Kutter: MS Rügenland
Seegebiet: Östlich von Sassnitz
Windstärke: Ost 3-4
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: mittel bis stark
Angeltiefe: ca. 20 m
Montage: Pilker pur (90g)
Wer: Ich und 13 Andere
Fänge: Ich 38 Dorsche (die beiden größen ca. 5 Pfund)- insgesamt 390 Dorsche (5 über 10 Pfund 1 knappe 20 Pfund), 1 Platte und 1 Makrele

Kommentar: Unglaublich der Fischbestand vor Rügen! Am Angang standen die Dorsche deutlich über Grund, später wieder tiefer. Beifänger waren nicht so fängig. 
Einfach ein Top-Kutter: Klein, aber fein. Neu war für mich, dass es einen feste Andriftseite gab (backboard) und eine feste Abdriftseite. Deshalb konnte ich auch keine Gummifische effektiv nutzen. Wär es bis Sassnitz nicht so weit, würde ich immer dort auf Dorsch angeln


----------



## DerMayor (5. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:23.7.08
Angelzeit:7:30-15:30
Fangzeit:??
Kutter:Antje D
Heimathafen:Maasholm
Wind:Ost 0-2
Himmel:sonnig
Drift:kaum
Jigfarbe:rot-schwartz GuFI braun
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb-Grün
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 1 (Nemo)
Gewicht: ??
Länge: ca.35 cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges:Boot mit 40 Mann voll besetzt. Einige Fänger, einige Nichtfänger, alles in Allem kaum Fisch. Kein Wind, kein Fisch, so is das heutzutage leider...
Gruß Jan


----------



## Silber (7. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 06.08.08
* Angelzeit: 8:00 - 14:00
Kutter: Eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen: *Eckernförde*
Angelgebiet*: Stollergrundrinne*
Wer*: Nur ich
* Wetter*: Erst bewölkt ab ca 11:00 Uhr Nieselregen
* Wind*: 2 aus SO
* Drift*: ca 1 Kn
* Fangtiefe*: 14 - 18m
* Montage*: Pilker Gelb/Orange & Jig Schwarz/Rot

* Fänge*: 32 Dorsche zwischen 51 und 76 cm

Endlich mal wieder ein Angeltag mit gutem Fang.|wavey:


----------



## Pink Hanni (7. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 30.07. - 06.08.2008

_Haben 5 Ausfahrten gemacht, aber selten länger als 4 Std. gefischt._

*Kutter:* MS Baba Gump
*Heimathafen: *Wendtdorf
*Angelgebiet*:Kieler Förde
*Wer*: mein Freund FischFabi96 als Kapitän + div. Bordis und Freunde, nie mehr als 4 Personen. 
*Wetter*: von sonnig bis regnerisch
*Wind*: von 0 bis 4 bft
*Drift*: zwischen 0,5 kn - 2 kn
*Fangtiefe*: 14 - 15 m
*Montage*: ich, Pilker pink mit zwei Beifängern, die anderen unterschiedlich, der eine mit Gufi, der andere auch mit Pilker, alles ging

*Fänge*: insgesamt wurden auf der Baba Gump 259 Dorsche + ein Horni gefangen. Mein Freund und ich hatten davon genau 160 Stk.

*Sonstiges:*Der Kapitän konnte manchmal nicht viel fischen, da er immer wieder genau die "besagte" Stelle anfahren musste.
Danke liebes Echolot mit Kartenplotter!!!#h

Am Besten haben wir am Sonntag 03.08.2008 abends zwischen 18.00 Uhr - 20 Uhr gefangen. Da hatten wir in 2 Std. - 42 Dorsche. ( davon 4 x Trilette ) |rolleyes "Wahnsinn"

Hat super Spaß gemacht!!! Toller Urlaub!!! :m


----------



## cruiser1961 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 07.08.08
*
Kutter: MS Langeland I**
Heimathafen: *Laboe*
Angelgebiet*: Kieler Förde*
Wer*: 3 Kumpels und ich und knapp 40 andere
* Wetter*: Sonnenschein
* Wind*: 2 
* Drift*: ca 1 Kn
* Fangtiefe*: 14 - 18m
* Montage*: Pilker Gelb/Orange & Jig Schwarz/Rot und eigentlich alles was es so gibt

Ein magerer Dorsch bei und vieren. Insgesammt kamen knapp 20 Stück an Bord.

Fazit: Elend lange driften bei denen kein Fisch an Bord kam. Angler stellten teilweise das Pilken ein und Skipper saß im Restaurant Kaffeetrinken.


----------



## Hausmarke (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 07.08.08 (09:30 - 16:00 uhr)
*
Eigenes Boot: DJ 1**
Angelgebiet*: Fehmarn (Katharinenhof)*
Wer*: 2 Kumpels und ich 
* Wetter*: Sonne 
* Wind*: Süd 1-2 
* Drift*: fast null
* Fangtiefe*: 10 - 18m
* Montage*:morgens 2 Gufis später habe ich auf 70gr Eisele Pilker gewechselt.
Fänge: 46 Dorsche!!! Der kleinste hatte 51 und der grösste 81 cm und 6,2 kg!!!Rest alles um die 60 - 70 cm.

Fazit: Bis jetzt mein schönster angeltag auf See wir waren wie im Blutrausch.Dubletten am laufenden band ich hatte 4 hintereinander.Filitiert haben wir bis spät in die nacht.


----------



## Elch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.07.2008
Kutter / Boot:MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Eckernförde
Fanggebiet: Eckernförderbucht-Schleimünde-Kieler Leuchtturm
Wind:stark-Sturm
Himmel:super Wetter-blau
Drift: viel zu stark 125 gr. waren noch zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe:-22 m
Jiggfarbe: verschiedene
Pilkerfarbe: verschiedene
Montageilker und 1 Beifänger
Wer:der Elch mit Marvin 10 Jahre und 12 andere
Fänge:ich1 Dorsch 40 cm und 1Wittling ,Sohn 0
Sonstiges.Gesamtausbeute aud dem Schiff
          #d 3 Dorsche ,5 Wittlinge.1Makrelle,5 Heringe.#d
Fazit: Viel Wind und wenig Fisch


----------



## rahnschote (10. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wer      :Ich und mein Vater
Womit   :Eigener Kutter
Wann    :Heute Morgen 10.8.08/8.00-12.00h
Wo       :Vor Niendorf/Ostsee
Wetter  :Süd 4/Bedeckt
Tiefe     :18-20m
Köder    :Twister alle Farben,Makrelenpaternoster,pilker grün/gelb und orange

Fang     :6Dorsche(50-70cm),ca.200 Wittlinge(bis 45 cm)
            Eine Makrele

Sind echt viele große Wittlinge in der Lübecker Bucht,haben auf alles gebissen 2,3,4stk auf einmal!So große hab ich noch nie gefangen!Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Angelklaui (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.08.08 8:00 - 16:00 Uhr
*Womit: Rederei Groen*
*Angelgebiet*: Scheveningen Holland
*Wer*: 4 Kumüels und ich 
*Wetter*: Leichter Regen und zwischendurch leicht bewölkt
*Wind*: 3-4 
*Drift*: mittel
*Fangtiefe*: 10 - 20m
*Montage: verschiedene Makrelenvorfächer und verschiedene Pilker.Am besten liefen rot-schwarze Pilker(wie doof damit gefangen)*


*Insgesamt hatte ich 62 Makrelen davon 12 auf dem Pilker.*

*Hat viel Spaß gemacht.Es wurden glaube ich an dem Tag gesamt 1960 Makrelen,35 Dorsche gefangen.*


----------



## ostseecamp (16. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 14.8.08,10-16 Uhr
*Womit: kleinboot*
*Angelgebiet*: Hohwachter Bucht/Todendorf
*Wer*: solo 
*Wetter*: leicht bedeckt
*Wind*: 0-3
*Drift*: kaum
*Fangtiefe*: bei 15 m in 4 m tiefe
Fang:36 Makrelen bis 35 cm, 106 Heringe
*Montage: div.herings-makrelenpaternoster

Makrelenschwarm erwischt,alle innerhalb 30 min.
heringe verteilt auf den tag.

*


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.8.08
Womit: MB Sutje
Wer: Ich
Wo: Lübecker Bucht/Grömitz
Wetter: morgens Sonne zum Nachmittag Wolken
Wind: 1-1,5 BfT
Drift: 2km/h
Fangtiefe:15m-21m
Fang: 18 Dorsche zwischen 52-81cm
Montage: Vorfach mit Dorschfliegen und Rotem Blitzpilker 

Besonderes: Die Dorsche standen den ganzen Tag auf einer Stelle,aber auf dem Echolot war nicht eine Sichel zu sehen,bis auf die Makrelen- Heringsschwärme,diem standen bei ca. 6-10m.
War ein schöner Tag auf See.
*


----------



## Edschki (17. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.08.2008
*Zeit:* 3:30 – 7:30
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wendtorf / Kieler Außenförde
*Wer:* Norbert, Uwe und ich
*Wind:* N 3-4
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* leicht bis mittel
*Angel- / Fangtiefe:* 18 / 18
*Montage:* Pilker (rot/gelb/schwarz, ostseepink, blau/silber/schwarz, schwarz) und 1 Jig (rot/schwarz, charmeuse).
*Fänge:* 11 schoene Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 75cm.
*Sonstiges:*
Vor Sonnenaufgang hatten wir bei jeder Drift mindestens einen Fisch. Danach wurde es schlagartig weniger. 
Es waren etliche Aussteiger und Untermassige dabei.


----------



## Angelheinz (18. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt:  15.08.08.-17.08.08*
*Kutter: MS Barent See*
*Seegebiet: Südlich Kadettrinne*
*Wer: unsere Angeltruppe von 12 Mann + Zuckerschnecke Mannfred*
*Wetter: 90 % Sonne Rest leicht wolkig aber immer warm*
*Wind: N max. 2/3*
*Drift: gegen 0*
*Fangtiefe: 15m-20m*
*Montagen: alles was die Kiste hergab  am besten lief grün-silberner Pilker solo so um 75 g*
*Fänge: Es wurden so ca. 400 Dorsche in Größen von 45-75 cm gefangen*
*aber auch große waren dabei . Die drei größten waren 84 , 87 , 89 .*
*Wittlinge waren auch dabei und eine Drift brachte ne Hand voll Markrelen über 40 cm.*

*Sonstiges: Es war wieder eine Super  Angeltur auf der MS Barent See die man nur weiterempfehlen kann. Kapitän Helmut und Eigner Werner haben alles getan um uns an den Fisch zu bringen.*
*Die Verpflegung an Bord war wieder Spitzenmäßig !*
*Viele Grüße von hier aus auch an die MS Kehrwieder die im Hafen neben uns lag -War ein toller Abend*
*Wir freuen uns schon auf's nächste Jahr !!!*


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin
Ausfahrt?nam 17.8
Wo? Fehmarn
Boot  Floh I  Gemietet
Angelort Staberhuk
Fang: 2 Dorsche,1 Butt, 1Horni Schwimmt und  1 MeFo von 64 cm.


----------



## rahnschote (18. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:                  Sonntag 17.8.08/18-21H
Wer:                    Ich und mein Vater/eigener kutter
Wo  :                   Lübecker Bucht /vor Niendorf´,Brodten 
Tiefe:                   18-22M
Wetter:                Heiter,fast ententeich...leichte Drift aus SO

Köder:                  Makrelenvorfächer(weiß und rot)Pilker Farbe egal

Fang                    ca.150 Wittlinge(25-45cm) eine Makrele,ein Hornhecht,und 3 heringe...

War wieder ein toller Abend mit meinem alten Herrn...runterlassen,einmal anheben -rumms,2,3,4Wittlinge dran,2std am stück ohne zu versetzen!Sind immer noch riesige schwärme da...


----------



## surfer93 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt: 17.8.08*
*Kutter: Antares (Fehmarn/Orth)*
*Seegebiet: unter der Brücke durch und denn bis zur Spitze hoch
* *Wer: ich und bekoannter und ca. 20 andere*
*Wetter: sonne
Wind: kaum *
*Drift: Kaum*
*Fangtiefe:  über 20m*
*Montagen: Pilker solo, Gufi, Dorschbombe, 1-2 Beifänger*
*Fänge: Ich 3, mein Bekannter 3... hatte noch zwei Aussteiger und ein Haken gebrochen. War ein schöner Drill bis dahin... Auf dem ganzen Kutter ca. 25 Dorsche und eine Makrele...
Gerade als wir endlich mal an Fisch standen, tutete der Kapitän ab und wir waren nachher 30min. vor der Amkunftszeit im Hafen-.-
*


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tage der Ausfahrt: 17.8.08
Kutter: MY "Moni"
Seegebiet: Mee`dorf, St`huk Kat`hof, Klausdorfer Berg
Wer: Meinereiner, Falken Fisch und Frau
Wetter: Sonne
Wind: kaum
Drift: ging
Fangtiefe: 12-25m
Montagen: Pilker solo, GuFi, Dorschbombe
Fänge: 1 lächerlicher Dorsch

(heute am 18.08. wurde auch nicht mehr vorm Huk gefangen)


----------



## Angelklaui (19. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tage der Ausfahrt: 17.8.08
Kutter: Fortuna*
*Seegebiet: Scheveningen (Groen)
**Wer: isgesamt 90 Leute*
*Wetter: ab und zu sonne
Wind: ab und zu ziemlich doll*
*Drift: Kaum*
*Fangtiefe: über 20m*
*Montagen: Makrelenpaternoster in allen Farben(am besten silber glitzern)*
*Fänge: 57 Makrelen,Kollege 48 und der andere Kollege 62 Makrelen*
*Isgesamt wurden über 4300 Makrelen gefangen.Ganz zu Anfang lief es ruhig an vereinzelnt hier und da.Ab Mittags wurde es immer mehr.Zum Schluß dann endlich ein Schwarm.Ein Mann hat auf dem Schiff sogar 135 Makrelen 2 Dorsche und ein Hornhecht gefangen.*

*Super gute Fahrt und wie immer in Scheveningen.Fahre jedes Jahr dahin und werde nie enttäuscht.*


----------



## HAI-score (19. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 14.08. bis 17.08. vier Ausfahrten zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten
*Kutter / Boot:* kleines Schlauchboot allein oder zu zweit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Vom Campingplatz Klausdorf aus
*Wind*: schwach bis frisch
*Himmel*: sonnig
*Drift*: mittel
*Angel* / *Fangtiefe*: etwa 5m bis 19m
*Montage*: Pilker und alles gummirige was ich finden konnte, außerdem: Wattwurm auch ohne Erfolg!
Wer: jüngste Tochter (16) und ich
*Fänge*: gaaaar nix#q
*Sonstiges*: haben uns wirklich bemüht #c auf den anderen Booten war auch tote Hose, am kommenden Wochenende bin ich noch mal im Klausdorf#h


----------



## gerihecht (19. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17 8
 Kutter                 Monika
 Wind                   3-4 NW
 Drift                    mittel​ 

  Fangtiefe           15-20 m
  Montage             Pilker Speedy-Krabbe 75g +1 Beifänger 
                           Guffi  60g Cola-glitter
  Wer                    Sohnemann +Ich 
 Fänge                   16 Dorsche von 56-82cm
                           Es war ein guter Angeltag.Jens hatt sich 
                           wie immer viel Mühe gemacht den Fisch 
                            zu finden.


----------



## Charly_Brown (20. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.08.2008
*Zeit:* 03:30 - 06:30
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wendtorf/Kieler Außenförde
*Wer:* NorbAIRt, Neuel und ich
*Wind:* S 2-3
*Himmel:* heiter
*Drift:* 0,5-1km/h
*Angel- / Fangtiefe:* 18m/18m
*Jiggfarbe*: schwarz-rot, japanrot, rot-grün
*Pilkerfarbe*: gelb-lila-schwarz, blau-silber, rot-schwarz
*Montage:* Pilk + Jig (1 od. 2)
*Fänge: *11 Dorsche (55-79cm)*
Sonstiges: *Wie schon vor kurzem klappte der Angriff an einer markanten Stelle der Kieler Außenförde, nähe LT Kiel. Die Fische bissen sehr spitz, so dass wir sicherlich die doppelte Anzahl an Bissen verbuchen konnten. Die Fische bissen nur bis zum Sonnenaufgang wie auf Abruf, danach war Schluss. Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass man zur Zeit scheinbar gute Stelle kennen muss, und die frühe Ausfahrt nicht scheuen darf.


----------



## big mama (20. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 18.08.2008
*Zeit:* 07:30 - 16:00
*Boot:* MS "Karoline"
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wer:* Mein Göttergatte, 7 andere und ich ( gesamt nur 9 Mitfahrer !!! )
*Wind:* gefühlet SW 3 - 4 zunehmend
*Himmel:* trüb
*Drift:* nicht so stark
*Angel- / Fangtiefe:* so um 16 m
*Jiggfarbe*: schwarz-rot, japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe*: gelb-schwarz, blau-silber, rot-schwarz
*Montage:* Pilk + Jig (1 od. 2) und Makrelenvorfach mit Pilker
*Fänge: *ca.18 Dorsch und eine Makrele
*Sonstiges:* Das Heiko mit nur 9 Anglern `rausfährt verdient ein GROßES DANKESCHÖN !!! Und dann hat er auch die Fahrt bis Dahme nicht gescheut . Leider war da kaum Fisch zu finden. Zurück wurden dann auf der Sargasbank noch ein paar schöne Dorsche gefangen. Wir konnten den ganzen Tag wählen , ob wir in der An - oder Abdrift angeln wollten - war ja genug Platz da. Es war trotz wenig gefangenen Fischen - Heiko hat gesucht und das Mehr an Dieselverbrauch nicht gescheut ! - ein toller Tag auf See. 
__________________
Wer nicht angeln geht kann keinen Fisch fangen!


----------



## Dorsch 48 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*23.08.08
*Zeit:*7.30 Uhr -13.00 Uhr (Abbruch wegen Starkwind)
*Schiff:*MS Kehr Wieder
*Heimathafen/seegebiet:*Warnemünde
*Wer:*35 Angelfunktionäre und ich
*Wind:*Anfangs 3 süd,zunehmend bis 6,auf West drehend
*Drift:*gut bis zu stark
*Angel/Fangtiefe:*12-18m
*Köder:*alles,was der Angelladen hergibt
*Fänge:*7Dorsche,5 Wittlinge,(ich:3 Wittlinge,1Dorsch,untermaßig)
*Sonstiges:*der mit Abstand besheidenste Angeltag seit Jahren


----------



## hechtangler-uede (24. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 23,08,2008
*Zeit:* 6,00-14,00
*Heimathafen/Kutter:* Warnemünde/ MS "PASEWALK"
*Seegebiet:* östliche Ostsee vor Warnemünde
*Wer:* Mausi, Wolfgang, ich und 5 andere
*Wind:* west erst 2-3 / dann bis 6 :v
*Drift:* mittel/stark
*Fangtiefe:* um die 15 Meter
*Köder:* Pilker in silber oder Neonfarben/Montagen alles was es gibt 
*Fänge*: ca 18-20 Dorsche / ich 3 /Mausi 2 /Wolfgang 0
*Fazit*: Trotzdem nur 8 Mann kamen fand die Ausfahrt statt, DANKE!!!#6 Der Kapitän hat viel gesucht und war bemüht Fisch zu finden, ausser einer hatten alle ein Paar Fische.


----------



## MINIBUBI (26. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am 17.Aug.08
mit Kleinboot Gemietet
wo:Fehmarn Staberhuk
Fänge 2 Dorsch,1 Butt ca 35 cm und
1 MEFO 64cm


----------



## Hans Olsen (31. August 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 31.08.2008
*Zeit:* 07:00 -10.00 Uhr
*Fahrzeug:* Schlauchboot mit AB
*Seegebiet:* Ostsee Nordstrand vor Prerow
*Wer:* ich
*Wind:* Nordost 1-2 

*Drift:* so lala
*Fangtiefe:* 5 m
*Köder:* Blinker 18g im schicken silberblau 
*Fänge*: 2 Hornfische, 60 cm und 70 cm
*Anmerkung*: Bin heute früh mal ein wenig weiter raus gefahren, ca 10 m Wassertiefe, 2 km vom Nordstrand entfernt, jedoch ist das Wasser einfach zu warm, hatte einen schönen Biss, er konnte sich aber befreien. 
Dann auf der Rückfahrt nochmals 500 m vor dem Nordstrand gehalten und zwei sehr schöne Hornfische überlistet. Interessanter Weise haben beide Fische gleich beim Eintauchen meines Blinkers zugeschnappt, quasi, sie haben auf mich gewartet.


----------



## sundangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 30.08.2008
*Zeit:* 08:00 -16.00 Uhr
*Fahrzeug:* Mietboot
*Seegebiet:* Vor Kap Arkona
*Wer:* 3 Leute
*Wind:* Ost 1-2 
*Drift:* so gut wie keine
*Fangtiefe:* 15-20m
*Köder:* Gummifisch, Woobler, Pilker in allen Farben 
*Fänge*: 10 Dorsche zwischen 45-60cm
*Anmerkung*: War ein saugeiler Angeltag. Hätten mehr Fische sein können aber egal. 1 Dorsch beim Schleppangeln, 2 auf Gummifisch und den Rest auf Pilker gefangen. Ein anderes Mietboot hatte von 8-12.30Uhr 21 Dorsche.


----------



## FalkenFisch (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 30.08.2008
*Zeit:* 08:00 -17.00 Uhr
*Fahrzeug:* Mietboot Floh 3
*Seegebiet:* Fehmarn/Staberhuk
*Wer:* Myself + Tochter
*Wind:* Wind??? 
*Wetter:* Sonne!
*Drift:* bis ca 15:00 um 1 KuG, ab dann ca. 2
*Fangtiefe:* 18m
*Köder:* Gummifisch in gelb-orange/ Pilker gelb schwarz und silber orange
*Fänge*: 18 Dorsche zwischen 42-65 cm sowie ein Wittling
*Anmerkung*: ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser. Sonnig, warm, leichte Drift, kein Wind . . . fast Karibik-Feeling:q.
Einen größeren Dorsch nach mehreren Minuten Drill im Mittelwasser wieder verloren. Zwei Dorsche beim Einholen im Mittelwasser gefangen.


----------



## hans albers (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 27.08.2008
*Zeit:* 07:00 -16.30 Uhr
*Fahrzeug:* MS Blauort
*Seegebiet:* laboe /Fahrinne
*Wer:* Bruder+ icke
*Wind:* 3-4
*Wetter:* Diesig
*Drift:* Wenig bis gar nicht
*Fangtiefe:* 10-20m
*Köder:* pilker+dorschfliege/Twister..später umgesattelt 
auf wattwurm
*Fänge*: 6 dorsche und ein horni (2 wittlinge releast,zwei aussteiger)
*Anmerkung*: auf dem ganzen schiff ca. 50 dorsche..
trotzdem ein schöner tag mit guter crew, netten kollegen
ab mittags auf wattwurm eindeutig mehr bisse

greetz
hans


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 30/31.08.2008
*Zeit:* 00.30 -14.30 Uhr
*Fahrzeug:* Ms Seho
*Seegebiet:* Iwo bei Falster/ Möhn
*Wer:* Ich und 32 andere Teilweise ausm AB
*Wind:* 3-4
*Wetter:* Sonne!
*Drift:* Sehr stark bis garnicht
*Fangtiefe:* 14-22 m
*Köder:* Wattwurm, Pilker und schwarzer Beifänger
*Fänge*: 15 Dorsche zwischen 25-55 cm sowie ein Wittling
*Anmerkung*: ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser. Sonnig, warm und viel viel Fisch:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:. Mirk hat sich sehr viel Müphe gegeben und den Fisch gesucht und gefunden#6.

Nachtzs auf Wattwurm geilen Biss bekommen- konnte ca. 3 Meter schnurr einholenund dann ging garnicht mehr nur noch die Kopfstöße gespürt und dann war die Rute grade:c.

Hat auf jeden Spass gemacht vorallem mit MFT Dirk und Co#h.


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 01.09.2008
*Schiff:* MS Blauort
*Seegebiet:* verschiedene Tiefen abgesucht, Schießgebiet war Dicht
*Wer:* macker, dorschjäger75 +ca.15 andere
*Wind:* drehend #d um 4
*Wetter:* bedeckt, ab und zu kam die Sonne durch bei ca 20grad
*Drift:* war perfekt
*Fangtiefe:* 10-25m
*Köder:* GuFi, nebenbei mit Watti und Ringlern 
*Fänge*:1Platten, 1 Dorsch. gesamt 2Platten, 15 Dorsche, ein paar Wittels und ganz viel Kleinkram der natürlich wieder schwimmt 
*Anmerkung*: Nach dem Wetter der letzten Wochen ein sehr angenehmer Tag, beste Stimmung an Bord, Eggi hat gesucht wie ein wilder, leider sehr viele Aussteiger bei fast allen...das hät' ich fast vergessen, ich hatte nen MeFo Nachläufer auf GuFi Schwarz/rot, bis an die Oberfläche ist sie direkt am Köder gewesen :c weiß nicht ob die zugepackt hätte oder nur mal gucken wollte #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## Colli_HB (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.09.2008
*Schiff:* MS Antje D
*Seegebiet:* direkt vor Maasholm etwas südlich
*Wer:* Hurghada, ich und ca. 20 andere
*Wind:* süd 4-5
*Wetter:* sonnig teilweise bewölkt
*Drift:* 0,9
*Fangtiefe:* 14-20m
*Köder:* GuFi, Pilker mit einem Jig
Farben: alles durchprobiert
Fänge: Hurghada 0, ich 2, hoch 9

Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurden ca. 40 maßige Dorsche, einige Heringe und ein paar Wittlinge gefangen.
Die bissen kamen über den ganzen Tag sehr vereinzelt.
Darum umso bemerkenswerter, dass derjenige mit den 9 Dorschen gleich 4 Doubletten hatte #6

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 03.09.2008
*Schiff:* MS Antje D
*Seegebiet:* zunächst vor Maasholm später vor Damp dicht
unter Land.
*Wer:* Hurghada, ich und ca. 18 andere
*Wind:* südlich 5-6
*Wetter:* bedeckt, ab und zu kam die Sonne durch
*Drift:* 1,5
*Fangtiefe:* 12-18
*Köder: Pilker mit einem Jig und in der Abdrift Wattis*
Fänge: Hurghada 0, ich 5 (= hoch)

Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurden ca. 25 maßige Dorsche gefangen. Aufgrund des starken Windes konnten wir ab 10 Uhr nur noch unter Land Angeln. Hier kamen die Dorsche sehr vereinzelt hoch, einige Wittlinge und Heringe wurden auch gefangen.

Auch wenn wir nicht viel gefangen haben, waren es wieder mal 2 schöne Tage auf der Antje. Die Crew war super nett.
Wir kommen sicher wieder! :vik:


----------



## Mini-Broesel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin,

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 6.9.08
*Schiff:* Ms Jan Cux
*Seegebiet:* Hohwachter Bucht (ein bisschen  weiter draußen)
*Wer:* ich,2 Kumpels und ca. 40 andere Jugendliche (landesverbandsangeln)
*Wind:* anfangs 4-5 später 2-3
*Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig
*Drift:* anfangs mittel bis stark am ende nur noch 0,0-0,1 Knoten
*Fangtiefe:* 17,18 und 19 meter
*Köder: Pilker mit einem Jig *
Fänge: ich 2 (74 und 56cm)dorsche beide kumpels 0 insgesamt nur 21 dorsche auf 37 angler...
fazit: bernhard hat sich viel mühe gegeben und viel gesucht...Fisch war da..auf dem echo jedenfalls...er hat auch 2 gute stellen gefunden wo gut fisch kam..hab am ende den 4 platz von den jugendlichen gemacht#h


----------



## Nordlicht (10. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.2008
14 Uhr Abfahrt, 19.15 Uhr wieder im Hafen
Schiff: MY Moni
Seegebiet: erst Meeschendorf dann Staberhuk
Wer: Mai und Ich
Wind: West 2
Wetter: anfangs diesig, später Sonne
Drift: 0,5 - 1 Knt
Fangtiefe: 8-12
Köder: GuFi, Pilker mit Jig, eine Rute mit Wattis
Farben: Gufi orange, Pilker gelb/orange
Fänge: Mai 3 Dorsche und 1 Butt, Ich 8 Dorsche.

Meeschendorf war gähnende Leeeere
Staberhuk südlich vom Leuchtturm bis fast zur Tonne war gut, div. Anfasser dazu.
Fangzeit war von 15.15 Uhr bis 18.15 Uhr


----------



## 1052bjrn (12. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.2008
7.30 Uhr Abfahrt, 16.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen
Schiff: Langeland 1
Seegebiet: Kieler Bucht (Gabelsflach)
Wer:  Ich
Wind: Süd-Ost 3-4
Wetter: anfangs diesig, später Sonne
Drift: Gut für Naturköder Fangtiefe: 8-15
Köder: Rute mit Wattis (Nachläufer,+ 2mal auftreibend)
Farben:gelb/orange (Auftrieb) Silber-Rot (Buttlöffel)
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 14 Butt  8 Wittlinge .


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (13. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Freitag, 12.09
*Kutter :* M/S Kehrheim 2
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet : *Laboe/Kieler Bucht,später vor Wentorf
*Windstärke/Richtung:* Ost:r/ 6-7, in Böen bis 8 #d(..alter Schwede !!!!)
*Himmel :* stark bewölkt, regnerisch
*Drift :* 2 Kn.
*Angeltiefe :* 13-15m, später um die 8m
*Montage :* GuFi´s, Pilker mit einem Beifänger 
*Wer :* Dr.Komix, ich und ca. 20 Andere
Fänge: Dr.Komix 1, ich 1, hoch waren 4 Stk., insgesamt vielleicht 15 Stk.
*Sonstiges : *Eine Tour zum abgewöhnen,Wellen bis 2 Meter, diverse Leute haben mehr mit sich selbst zu tun gehabt !!
Kaum Köderführung möglich, Abbruch der Tour um 13 Uhr, weil der Wind immer mehr zunahm ! 
Gerrit hat trotzdem alles getan, dass wir doch zum Fisch kamen, aber bei dem Wetter kaum möglich. 

Er war aber so cool und hat nachher nur 20 € von jedem genommen ! #r, vielen Dank!!#6

Weil wir noch so Angel-Geil waren sind wir danach in Hamburg für 2 Std. an die Elbe zur Stachelritterjagd aufgebrochen, aber auch da war Fehlanzeige#d! Das war nicht unser Tag

LG
Abriß (Toby)


Hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Dihma (15. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich war am 11.09. Hochseeangeln und hier die Fakten

Ort: Warnemünde
Kutter: Chemnitz 
Wind: 2
Drift: schwach bis normal
Wetter: Sonnig 20C
Lage: nahe bzw. fast in der Kadettrinne 
Köder: Oranger Pilker (Kieler Blitz) 75 - 90g ohne Beifang

*Fang* (zu zweit): 20 Wittlinge und 20 Dorsche (alle gutes Maaß)

Ablauf: die ersten 3h Angeln gab es "nur" Wittlinge. Die Stimmung war gut aber alle wollten irgendwie mehr (was einen ja nicht wundert). Der Kapain steuert (abseits der anderen Kutter) zu einer neuen Stelle. Bähm... auf dem ganzen Kutter biegten sich die Ruten - *Dorsch*-!
An Board waren zwei Kescher... aber die reichten nicht. Der Kaptain und sein Kollege hatten alle hände voll zu tun. Sogar einige Dubletten wurden gefangen, diese mussten auch gekeschert werden. 

Es ging Schlag auf Schlag. Fast jeder auf dem Kutter fing innhalb von 10min mindestens 2 Dorsche. 

Dann war die Drift vorbei und der Kapitain setze zu einer neuen Runde an. Wieder kurz nach dem Signal waren viele Ruten krum. Alle juchten und schwitzten. Diese Drift ging über 15 min und war sehr erfolgreich. 

Innerhalb der letzten Angelstunde (11-12) wurden ca. 95 Dorsche gefangen bei ca. 14 Mann. 

Fazit: Die letzte Stunde werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen. Da lacht das Angelherz und man ist so richtig kaputt danach. Solche Momente wünscht man sich wieder mehr auf der "überfischten" Ostsee. Kleiner negativer Aspekt. Punkt Zwölf mitten in der erfolgreichen Drift war Feierabend für uns. Der Kaptain drehte um#q Aber im Großen und Ganzen ein toller Tag mit toller Manschaft|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (18. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.09.2008
7 Uhr Abfahrt, 14.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen
Schiff: MY Moni
Seegebiet:Ansteuerung-Sund, Meeschendorf,Staberhuk
Wer: Alf1955 und Sohn, Ich
Wind: Nord/Ost 2
Wetter: bewölkt
Drift: 0,4 - 1 Knt
Fangtiefe: 5-14
Köder: GuFi, Pilker
Fänge: insgesamt "nur" 10 gute Filetdorsche


----------



## faun (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.2008
Von 11Uhr bis 16 Uhr
Schiff: MY Wega
Seegebiet:Warnemünde Fahrrine bis letzte Fahrwassertonne

Wind: Nord 2 - 3
Wetter: Sonne / bewölkt
Drift: 0,4 - 1 Knt
Fangtiefe: 5-19 m
Köder: GuFi, Pilker
Fänge: 2 Dorsche , 10 Wittlinge


----------



## KlickerHH (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.2008
Von 8.30 Uhr bis 18 Uhr
Schiff: Mietboot Britta
Heimathafen: Mommark
Seegebiet:Kleiner Belt
Wer: 2 Kollegen und ich

Wind: 1-2
Wetter: Sonne / bewölkt
Drift: ???
Fangtiefe: am Grund
Köder: GuFi, Pilker, Wattis
Fänge: 2 Klischen und unzählige Wittlinge in Aqauriumgrösse|krach:


----------



## be1n (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort: die schöne HeimatInsel
20/09/08  15-19Uhr

Meschendorf/Staberhuk 10-12m
Fang: 7 gute Leos & ein wunderschöner Angeltag

mfg


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.9.08
*Dauer:* 8.00 - 17.00 Uhr
*Boot:* mein Grüner
*Seegebiet:* vor Kühlungsborn - NO-Spitze Trollegrund
*Wer:* meine Frau und ich
*Wind :* sehr wenig
*Drift:* 0 - 0,7 Km/h
*Wetter:* Sonnig mit leichten Wolken
*Köder:* Wattis , kleine Pilker in grün/orange bzw. Sandaaldekor und Twister in rot/schwarz
*Angeltiefe:* vor Kübo 16-20m und
                NO Trollegrund um 18 m 
*Fang:* vor Kübo nichts und vor Trollegrund ca 15 Wittlinge zum Mitnehmen , die kleinen Retour


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.09.08
*Dauer:* 8.00 Uhr - 14.30 Uhr
*Boot: *mein Grüner
*Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn bis NO Trollegrund
*Wer: *meine Frau und ich
*Wind:* früh mäßig , später auffrischend
*Drift: *1,0 - 2,5 km/h
*Wetter:* Sonne/Wolkenmix mit ein paar Tropfen
*Köder: *Wattis , Pilker bis 125 g mit max 1 kl. Twister in schwarz/rot
*Angeltiefe und Fang: *vor Kübo um 10m nichts und ab 18 m 3 kleine Heringe und 1 Sandaal  und NO Trollegrund 1 kl. Dorsch 

Wir haben dann abgebrochen,da die Dünung dann sehr heftig wurde (z.T. 1,5 - 2 m Wellen dabei).


----------



## Kübel (25. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.2009
              Dauer : 08.00Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr
               Boot  : Mietboot
 Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wer: Mein Kumpel Marco und iche
Wind: 2
Drift :sehr wenig
Wetter: mal Sonne mal Wolken bei 15 Grad
Köderilker und Gummi in allen Farben
Angeltiefe von 6 - 20 alles ausprobiert
Fang: 1Minihering, 1 Sandaal, 2 Wittlinge in Miniformat
Eigendlich ein schöner Angeltag aber ohne erfolg. Futterfisch war genügend auf den Echollot aber dafür keine Räuber.

Hallo Kegelfisch,#h
Dann warst du der jenige der am Sonnabend früh eine weile neben uns geangelt hat.


----------



## Börlin-Zander (26. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.9.08
*Dauer:* 8.00 - 15.00 Uhr
*Boot:* geliehen bei Neugebauer
*Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn nach rechts aus dem Hafen vor der zweiten Holztreppe 
raus bis auf 20 Meter
*Wer:* mein Schwager und ich
*Wind :* morgens sehr wenig, ab mittags wenig
*Drift:* 0 - 0,7 Km/h
*Wetter:* Sonnig mit leichten Wolken
*Köder:* Wattis , Pilker in Silber, Rot-Schwarz, Grün, Drop-Shot
*Angeltiefe:* 12-20m
*Fang:* Fisch satt würde ich sagen |supergri, Anfangs auf 13 Meter Wurm Geschleppt und parallel gepilkt, auf pilker nichts, auf Wurm 12 schöne Platten innerhalb einer halben Stunde (inkl. mehrerer Dubletten!), zwischen 15 und 18 Metern kein Zupfer, dann raus auf 18 bis 20 Meter da gabs 70 Wittlinge !!! viele kleine aber noch ca. 40 zum mitnehmen, zum Abschluß noch mal auf 13 Meter zum schleppen (und parallel Fische saubermachen) da gabs dann noch drei schöne Schollen und den einzigen Dorsch des Tages beim Schleppen mit Wurm auf 12 Metern. Also für uns ein Super Tag wenn auch ein oder zwei Dorsche mehr nett gewesen wären. Für den ersten Versuch ohne Skipper ein super Angeltag!!:vik:


----------



## Dorsch 48 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 26.09.2009
*Dauer* : 09.00Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr
*Boot *: eigenes Boot
*Seegebiet*: Hiddensee/Dornbusch
*Wer*:2 Kumpel und ich
*Wind*: 2
*Drift* :sehr wenig (1,5-2,5 Kn )
*Wetter*: mal Sonne mal Wolken bei 15 Grad
*Köder*:Pilker 
*Angeltiefe* von 8- 14 m 
*Fang*:1 kumpel=10;ich=6;anderer Kumpel=3 Gute Dorsche;1kln.Hornhecht;1 riesiger Tobi
ein schöner Angeltag mit mäßigem Erfolg. Fisch war genügend auf den Echollot aber 
erst ab Mittag beißfreudig


----------



## frechfroschxxs (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 26.09.08
*Dauer:*12 bis 18 UHR
*Boot :* Big Fish 600
*Seegebiet :* Großenbrode richtung Dahme
*Wer :* Papa,Mama und ich !
*Wind :* von Oben !
*Wetter :* Super
*Tiefe :* 8-12 m
*Angelart :*Trolling 
*Köder :* Apex in allen Farben
*Fang *: 2 Meerforellen ,1 Dorsch und jede menge Quallen !


----------



## Langelandfrank (30. September 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 26.09.08
*Schiff:* eigenes Boot auf Trailer
*Seegebiet:* Trollegrund
*Wer:* ich und der Dicke (Nachbar)
*Wind:* 1 - 2 aus N NO
*Wetter:* heiter bis leicht bedeckt
*Drift:* anfangs 2,5 - 2,9 kmh (Ostseite Trollegrund); 1,2 auf der Westseite
*Fangtiefe:* 17 - 18 Meter
*Köder: *anfangs Gummifisch; Jigs; Herings- und Makrelenpaternoster; dann auf der westseite nur noch 45g Pilker orange solo
*Fänge:* beide gesamt 21 Dorsche; der größte 13 Pfund; viel gesucht und sofort abgelassen wenn auf dem Echo was zu sehen war; viele Dorsche auch verloren; auf der Ostseite war nichts, aber Höhe Meschendorf ging die Post ab; echt geiler Tag; leider nur so ein weiter Weg von Kühlungsborn bis Höhe Meschendorf#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag:30.9.
schiff: antares
seegebiet: vor warnemünde
wer: aalmanne,esox 02
wind: sturm ab mittag
wetter: bewölkt regen
drift: sehr stark
fangtiefe:6-15 m
köderilker mit beifänger
fänge:5 dorsche über 50 cm leider sehr viele verloren die mit der drift weggerissen sind haben dann aufgehört weil es kein spaß gemacht hat bei den wellen und fischverlust.sollen nicht verletzt werden und es gibt auch tage ohne sturm.


----------



## Wolleraer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

tag:26.9.
schiff: Schlauchi
seegebiet: Ahrenshoop
wer: Narchbar und ich
Wind: Nord 2
wetter: wechselhaft bewölkt
fangtiefe:8-11m
köder:Schleppen mit Wobler
Fänge 11 Dorsche 2 Hornhechte


----------



## FuXXer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 04.10.08
*Schiff:* gechartertes Boot 
*Seegebiet:* Warnemünde bis Börgerende
*Wer:* Bruder, meine Frau und ich 
*Wind:* 4 W (in Boen 5-6!)
*Wellen: *0,5 - 1,5m
*Wetter:* bedeckt, sonnig, Schauer (eigentlich alles bis auf Schnee!)
*Drift:* 2 - 3 kmh 
*Fangtiefe:* 10 - 19 Meter
*Köder: *Gummifisch; Dorschfliege; 60-100g Pilker (orange, grün, blau, schwarz-gelb) 
*Fänge: 1* (in Worten: *ein)* Dorsch (ca.60cm) und ein Wittling (ca.35cm)

Für das kleine Boot (ca.4m mit 20PS) war die See zu dolle. Hatte gut zu tun bei dem Seegang. Drift war heftig! Fisch auf dem Echo, bischen weiter gefahren und Peitschen raus und nix! Könnte kotzen...KEINEN Biss gehabt! Beide Fische hatte mein Bruder dran! 

nächstes mal wird besser...


----------



## Fischfabi96 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 04.10.08
*Angelzeit: *11.30 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Baba Gump
*Heimathafen: *Wendtdorf
*Angelgebiet*:Kieler Förde
*Wer*: 4 Kumpels und ich
*Wetter*: von sonnig bis regnerisch
*Wind*: SW 4, teilweise 5-6 
*Drift*: zwischen 1,8 kn - 2,6 kn
*Fangtiefe*: 11 - 16 m
*Montage*: Heringsvorfach mit Pilker, zwischen 100 und 150 gr.
*Fänge*: insgesamt 46 ordentliche Wittlinge, 42 schöne Heringe, 1 Dorsch, eine Flunder und ein 
Steinbutt ( darüber habe ich mich sehr gefreut!!! ):vik: 
+ div. Kleinkrams, unter anderem Unmengen von Stöckern ( Holzmakrelen ), wo auch immer die herkommen...

*Sonstiges: * War einfach zuviel Wind und das Fischen sehr schwer und anstrengend. Naja... gegen das Wetter kann man zum Glück nichts machen...


----------



## Fischopa (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag d. Ausfahrt:    03.10.08:
Angelzeit:             10-16 Uhr
Boot: Charterboot 620 Cabine 115 PS
Angelgebiet:       Fehmarn ,Staberhuk
Wer:                      2 Mann
Wind:                   6-7 lt. Hafenmeister
Wetter:       Bedeckt und zeitweise Regen
Drift:                      2-3 Kmh
Wellen :                 ca. 2 -2,5 m
Fangtiefe:               8- 14 m
Montagen:              Gummifisch
Fänge:                   10 x Dorsch 49-72 cm

Auf Grund der Wellenhöhe und des Windes war es ein hartes Angeln. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Mfg Fischopa|wavey:


----------



## carphunterNRW (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 27.09. - 04.10
*Angelzeit: *unterschiedlich
*Kutter:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen: *Kappeln
*Angelgebiet*:Schleimünde
*Wer*: Kumpel und ich
*Wetter*: von sonnig bis regnerisch
*Wind*: SW 4, teilweise 5-6 , Böen 7-8
*Drift*: 
*Fangtiefe*: 
*Montage*: 
*Fänge*: War sehr hartes Angeln die ganze Woche, konnten an nur 4 Tagen richtig raus, aber dann haben wir auch gefangen. Insgesamt hatten wir ca. 60 Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca. 170 kg. Haben fast nur dicke Dinger gehabt, keinen einzigen unter 50 cm!! Die meisten wogen zwischen 3 und 4 Kg!
*Sonstiges: *Immer viel Wind und Welle, aber der Dorsch war da, komischerweise immer nur an einer bestimmten Stelle
__________________


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

datum: 7.10.08
wer : aalmanne,dominic,esox 02
boot : antares
wo : warnemünde
was : dorsche 19 st.
wetter : sonne satt,schlechtes beißen dadurch....
köder : eigenbaupilker und gufi
tiefe : von 4-16 m


----------



## miguel230176 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: Heute 11.10.08*
*Angelzeit: ab 7.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr*
*Kutter: MS Forelle*
*Heimathafen: Heikendorf*
*Wer*: *Schwiegervater, Sohn und ich*
*Wetter*: *Sonnig, teils bewölkt*
*Wind: 4-5*
*Drift: recht Heftig*
*Fangtiefe: Morgens 6meter (ging gar nichts) dann raus auf 20 meter, (schon besser)*
*Montage: alles probiert. Pilker, Gimmifisch.....*
*Fänge: nur 3 Dorsche aber 1* 86, 1*70, 1*60. 1 Wittling und unzählige Heringe (aich lecker).*

*Sonstiges: Waren das erste Mal mit der Forelle draußen und ich muss sagen obwohl wir sehr wenig Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff hatten, kann man nur sagen, dass der Kaptän sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben hat. leider ist die Ostsee ziemlich leergefischt. Das Schiff und die Bewirtung sind 1A. Ausserdem sind der Kapitän und seine Besatzung supernett. *
*Toll war auch, dass er noch ne extra Tour fuhr um einige Heringe an Bord zu holen. Also Gerne wieder#6*


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: Heute 12.10.08*
*Angelzeit: ab 8.30 Uhr bis 14.45 Uhr*
*Kutter: MS Kehrheim 2*
*Heimathafen: Laboe*
*Wer*: *Ich und 39 Vereinsangler*
*Wetter*: *Nebelig ,teilweise regnerisch und zunehmender Wind*
*Wind: 3-5*
*Drift: recht Heftig*
*Fangtiefe: zw. 6 -12 m*
*Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger und einem Nachläufer mit Wattwurrm beködert  oder * Brandungsmontage mit Pilker
*Fänge: nur  12 Dorsche (grösster 72 cm,) mehrere Wittlinge ,ein 73 cm Hornhecht  und ettliche Platte (grösster Butt 43 cm) also insgesamt 276 Fische 


Also imganzen wars ein guter Fangtag ,da Gerrit uns noch vorm Auslaufen zum Angelladen geschickt hat um Wattwürmer zu kaufen. Und wie immer hatte er auch gute Laune mitgebracht.

Danke an die Crew der Kehrheim 2.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
*


----------



## 1052bjrn (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.10.2008
7.30 Uhr Abfahrt, 16.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen
Schiff: Kehrheim 2
Seegebiet: Kieler Bucht 
Wer: Ich
Wind: Süd-West 3-4
Wetter: bedeckt
Drift: Gut für Naturköder 
Fangtiefe: 8-15
Köder: Rute mit Naturködermontage (Nachläufer,+ 2mal auftreibend)
Farben: gelb/orange (Auftrieb) Silber-Rot (Buttlöffel)
Fänge: 2 Dorsche 12 Butt (zum mitnehmen) 38 Wittlinge .:c
Wittlinge sind "Wattikiller" (besonders die kleinen)


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: Heute 12.10.08*
*Angelzeit: ab 7- 11 Uhr*
*Kutter: eigenes Boot*
*Heimathafen: Dahme*
*Wer*: *Ich und ein Kumpel*
*Wetter*:  kein Regen, wolkig
*Wind: 3-5*
*Drift: stark*
*Fangtiefe: zw. 6 -12 m*
*Montage: Pilker ohne Beifänger, Schollenpadernoster

2 Dorsche von je 1,5 kg und zwei kleine Wittlinge

Dies war für mich super, da ich Anfänger bin.
*


----------



## TomHQ (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 14.10.08
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen, Fanggebiet vor Grömitz
*Wind:* West 3-4
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* kaum Drift
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10m-15m
*Jiggfarbe:* verschiedene
*Pilkerfarbe:* verschiedene
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* Mein Sohn Jakob, mein Bruder ich und etwa 25 andere
*Fänge:* ich 1 Dorsch, gute 40cm. Mein Bruder und mein Sohn Schneider. Insgesamt gute 50 Dorsche auf dem Kutter, dazu ein ausgewachsener Steinbutt.
*Sonstiges:* Nette Ausfahrt (wie immer auf der Einigkeit). Unsere Fänge hätten natürlich größer ausfallen können. *#h*


----------



## klinki (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 3/4.10.2008
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Monika
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* 5-6, um 3
*Himmel:* sonnig/bedeckt
*Drift:* unterschiedlich
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10m-15m
*Jiggfarbe:* verschiedene
*Pilkerfarbe:* verschiedene
*Montage:* Pilker mit 2 Beifänger, Pilker mit Plattfischpaternoster
*Wer:* Ich und noch 40 andere Angler
*Fänge:* Am 3.10. 2 mittlere Wittlinge auf schwarzen Beifang-Twister. Am 4.10. 25 Wittlinge (unterschiedliche Größen) auf Wattwurm am Plattfischpaternoster. Es war fast wie Makrelen-Fischen. KEIN Dorsch. Insgesamt 14 Dorsche für über 40 Angler
*Sonstiges:* 3.10. war raues Wetter, viel Regen & Wind. Der zweite Tage war Bilderbuchwetter. Nur bei der Heimfahrt wurde es fies: Hagel und WS7-8

wo sind all die großen Dorsche hin?? :c


----------



## JUK28 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Kutter / Boot: MS Rügenland*
*Heimathafen: Sassnitz (Rügen)*
*Wann: Tagestour am 13.10.08*
*Seegebiet: Östlich von Sassnitz / Küstennah vor Kap Arkona und Tromper Wiek*
*Wind: Nord-West um 3-4*
*Drift: mittel *
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25 Meter*
*Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot/Schwarz/Orange und Dorschfliege*
*Pilkerfarbe: Rainbow-Glitter/Gummifisch Gelb Grün Glitter Orange und/oder 60-80 Gramm Pilker*
*Montage: Gummifisch mit Dorschfliege , Pilker mit Jig 1er*
*Wer: Ich und 16 andere Angler*
*Fänge: Ich hatte 12 gute Leos (Tagesbester)*
*total ca. 80 Dorsche (meist um die 40-50 cm)*


*Sonstiges: Der Kapitän war sehr bemüht um Fisch zu finden. Die Driften waren allerdings sehr kurz und die Fahrtzeit zwischen den Driften recht lang. Die Rügenland ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen kann aber aufgrund der Grösse nicht all zu weit aufs offene Meer raus fahren. War ein schöner Tag!*

*Petri Heil*

*JUK28#h*


----------



## JUK28 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Kutter / Boot: MS Brigitte*
*Heimathafen: Sassnitz (Rügen)*
*Wann: Tagestour am 14.10.08*
*Seegebiet: Adlergrund zwischen Rügen und Bornholm*
*Wind: Nord-West um 4-5*
*Drift: mittel *
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-25 Meter*
*Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot/Schwarz/Orange/ Pink*
*Pilkerfarbe: Rainbow-Glitter/Gummifisch Gelb Grün Orange und/oder 60-80 Gramm Pilker*
*Montage: Einzelhaken oder 2er Jiggsytem oder nur Gummifisch mit vorgeschalteter Dorschfliege*
*Wer: Ich und mein Vater+Bekannter + 15 Andere*
*Fänge: Ich 46 Stück (Mein Vater + Bekannter zusammen 43 Stück)*
*Total über 500 Dorsche (meist um die 40-65 cm)#6:vik:*

*Sonstiges: Super Schiff mit netter Crew. Der Kapitän war sehr sehr bemüht um Fisch zu finden und hat ihn in Mengen gefunden, die man sich nicht mehr vorstellen konnte.  Dazu ist noch zu sagen das wir "nur" bis 13:20 Uhr geangelt haben, damit alle noch die Chance hatten den Fisch entsprechend zu versorgen. **Also alle die mal die Chance haben von Sassnitz auf Dosch zu angeln...rauf auf die MS Brigitte hier stimmt Preis/ Leistung noch!*
*Petri Heil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*JUK28#h*


----------



## forellenhunter81 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 18.10.2008
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot 
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn
*Wind:* geschätzte 4-5
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 8m-13m
*Jiggfarbe:* ohne
*Köder:* Mefoblinker in Kupfer und schwarz-rot / Gufi in orange
*Wer:* zwei Kumpels und ich
*Fänge:* ca. 25 Dorsche (20 zum mitnehmen zw. 40 und 70 cm) und eine Minimefo
*Sonstiges:  *1 Dorsch hatte eine Markierung von der LFA Rostock


----------



## Waagemann (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.10.2008
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Tietverdriew 
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* östlich von Sassnitz
*Wind:* geschätzte 3-4
*Himmel:* anfangs klar später bedeckt
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 20m
*Jiggfarbe:* ohne
*Köder:* 15er Slotter Shads(braun,rot-gelb),15er Sea Shads,(braun-weiß), Pilker(grün,blau,rot)mit 8er Slotter Shads(blau,gelb-orange,braun) als Beifänger
*Wer:* ich
*Fänge:* ganzer Kutter 160 Stück,ich selbst 9 alle über 40cm und 5 untermaßige
*Sonstiges: *meißten Bisse auf die kleinen blauen Slotter Shads,lediglich einer auf den braunen Sea Shad;die meisten Fische wurden vormittags gefangen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

ausfahrt am: 15.10.08
boot: antares
seegebiet: vor warnemünde
wind:3-4 süd-südwest
bedeckt
drift: ging so
tiefe: 5-20 m
farbe : grün rot eigenbaupilker 40-60 gr.
wer: aalmanne und esox02
fänge: 13 st.


----------



## Jürgen D. (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:18.10.
Kutter:MS Forelle
Wind:  um die 4
Drift:  Mittel 
Tiefe: 12-18 m dann 6 m
Jigg,-Pilkerfarbe: alles mögliche
Montage: Pilker mit und ohne Jigg, Gufi ,
              dann Heringsvorfach
Wer  :38 Vereinsmittglieder und ich
Fänge: Dorsch NULL  
Sonstiges: 6 Dorsche auf dem Kutter ,davon 2 gute bis 78cm.Laut Aussagen der Bordcrew ein vergleichsweise guter Tag.Am Nachmittag dann in der Förde Heringsangeln.


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 18.10.2008
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:*  Laboe, östlich Leuchtturm Eingang Kieler Bucht. 
  Hab nicht  genau auf den Plotter geguckt, schätze mal Gabelsflach und zum Schluss irgendwo vor der Kolberger Heide, egal.
*Wind:* geschätzte 3-4
*Himmel:* leichte Beölkung
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* um die 10 mtr.
*Jiggfarbe:* rot/schwarz
*Köder:* Gummi-Jig-Montage, Pilker.
   In der Abdrift 2 Haken Wattwurmmontage mit Perlen und Rotationskörper.
  Gewichte: 60-90 gr., auch beim Naturköderfischen.
*Wer:* Bent, Thomas, Gernot.
*Fänge:* 3 Butts, 2 Dorsche, ca. 20 Wittlinge, und noch ein halbes dutzend untermassige Leoparden
*Sonstiges:*
  Schöner Trip bei tollem Herbstwetter.

  Wir hatten Bent dabei gerade mal 10 Jahre alt. Kutter Premiere! 
  Der könnte eine schöne Butt-Dublette und seinen ersten Dorsch verbuchen.
  Mann, hat der sich gefreut.














  Egbert, die gute Seele, hat dem Lüten als Ansporn noch einen Gutschein für die nächste Ausfahrt geschenkt. 
  Das ist doch mal Nachwuchsförderung!#6

  Wir kommen wieder Blauort….

Gernot #h


----------



## Hiep (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 14.10.2008
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot, 30 PS vom Campingplatz Gammel Albo/DK
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kleiner Belt zwischen Gammel Albo und Middelfahrt
*Wind:* geschätzte 3-4 aus westlicher Richtung
*Himmel:* überwiegend sonnig
*Lufttemperatur:* ca. 16 Grad
*Wassertemperatur:* 12-13 Grad
*Drift:* mittel bis schnell
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* Dorsche zwischen 25 und 40 Meter, Wittlinge und Butt zwischen 10 und 25 Meter
*Köder:* kleine Pilker bis 80 g (silberorange) ohne Beifänger für Dorsch, auf Butt und Wittling 2 Haken Wattwurmmontage mit Perlen, Köder waren allerdings Seeringelwürmer
Gewichte: 80-120 gr.,
*Wer:* Meine Frau und ich
*Fänge:* ca. 12 Dorsche (aber nur einer maßig), ca. 25 kleine Wittlinge und ca. 12 Platte (fünf maßig)
*Fazit: *Goldener Herbst auf der Ostsee, gutes, etwas teures Boot (inkl. Sprit, Würmer u. Tagesangelkarten 130,- €), leider fast nur Kleinfisch, sah bei den anderen Booten auch nicht viel anders aus.
Gruß Hiep #h


----------



## pedda68 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.-18.10.08
*Boot:* Kleinboot der Bootsvermietung Sanner
*Seegebiet*: Südstrand / Fehmarn
*Wind*: 4-6 aus W/SW
*Himmel*: Regnerisch bis sonnig, ca. 12 C
*Drift*: stark (bis 5 km/h) - trotz Treibanker immer noch 1,5-3 km/h
*Fangtiefe*: 6-9m
*Köder*: 60 gr. Rundkopfjig in rot mit rot/schwarzem           Dreifachtwister in 10 cm - andere Farben waren nicht so fängig / auf Pilker kaum Bisse
*Wer*: ich und 3 Angelkumpels aus dem "Ruhrpott"
*Fänge*: insgesamt 29 Dorsche (50-69cm) - kein einzigen Untermassigen gefangen
*Sonstiges*: Trotz des starken Windes und der Drift hatten wir ne Menge Spass und gute Fische. Der Service von *Sascha*-*Sanner *war erstklassig und nur zu empfehlen!!! Vielen Dank....


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 25.10.2008
Kutter: MS Brigitte
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Wind/Wetter: SW4, blauer Himmel, 9-15°C
Wer: Manne, Andi und ich + 10 weitere Angler
Fänge: Es wurde für heutige Verhältnisse außerordentlich gut gefangen, alle zweistellig; Manne 24, ich 16, Andi 10, Durchschnittsgröße war aber eher gering, einige Untermaßige durften weiterbaden.

Sonstiges: Leider stellt die MS Brigitte nach Aussage der Besatzung zum Jahresende den Betrieb ein.


----------



## delowsky (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 25.10.2008
*Kutter:* eigenes Boot "WANZE"
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Kiel/Strande
*Wind:* morgens um 3 bft, ab Mittag 4 bft 
*Wetter: *sonnig, ca. 5-7°C, Wasser 12°C
*Fangtiefe:* 5 - 12 m
*Wobbler geschleppt:* natur, fluorogelb, 
*Wer:* *Delo* & Peter
*Fänge:* Peter nix, ich (Delo) 1 Dorsch (52cm) , 1 Horni 65 cm
*Sonstiges:* Für sieben Stunden intensives Schleppen viel zu wenig Fisch. 
Ein Versuch mit Watties zu angeln, haben wir nach zehn Minuten abgebrochen, da ca. 7 cm große Wittlinge uns richtig auf die Nerven gingen.
Wenn es nicht bald besser wird, normalerweise ist jetzt ja die beste Zeit im küstennahen Bereich zu fischen, dann muß man sich wohl in Zukunft auf eine "*fischleere*" Ostsee einstellen. ;---((((


----------



## Fischmansfriend (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*
*Tag:* 25.10.2008
*Kutter:* eigenes Boot
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Grosssenbrode
*Wind:*  SW um 3 bft
*Wetter: *sonnig, ca. 5-7°C, Wasser 12°C
*Fangtiefe:* 8 m
*Köder:* Pilker mit Beifänger, Gufi in Orange/braun, Wattis
*Wer:* *Thorsten, Andreas, Florian*
*Fänge:* 3 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60 cm
*Sonstiges:* Auf 2 Ruten mit Naturköder in 5 Stunden nicht ein Biss !


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag*: 25.10.2008
*Kleinboot*: Oma Edith (eigenes Boot)
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Grosssenbrode
*Wind*: SW um 3-4 bft
*Wetter*: sonnig, ca. 5-7°C, Wasser 12°C
*Fangtiefe*: 11 m
*Köder*: Apex und Breakpoint in sämtlichen Farben
*Wer*: Steffen, Andreas und ich
*Fänge*: 2 Dorsche von 65 und 73cm + 6 Hornhechte bis 76cm und 2 Trutten von 59 und 35cm
*Sonstiges*: für 6 Stunden schleppen kein umwerfendes Ergebnis aber hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 25.10.2008
*Kutter:* Charterboot Pilothouse
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Kiel
*Wind:* SW um 4
*Wetter:* sonnig, ca. 5-7°C, Wasser 12°C
*Fangtiefe:* 8-16Meter
*Köder:* Pilker mit Beifänger, GuFi in Orange/braun, Wattis
*Wer:* Die Norgegang in abgeschwächter Stärke
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche um die 75, 4 Wittels, 1 Hornie
*Sonstiges:* Mager, Mager nicht eine Platte und mieses Pilkerergebnis, 
ein Glück geht die Trollingsaison bald wieder los, da gibt es meistens mehr Fisch.


----------



## schleppangler (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Hab noch einen Nachtrag*

*Tag:* 12.10.2008
*Kutter:* eigenes Boot
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Grömitz-Walkyriengrund
*Wind:* W um 4
*Wetter:* Bedeckt Wasser 12° ,Luft 12°
*Fangtiefe:* 8-11meter
*Köder:* Pilker in schwarz/rot/gold
*Wer:* meine Frau und ich
*Fänge:* 11 Dorsche um die 55cm mitgenommen,ca.12 kleine released und 1 Hering


----------



## Sparky1337 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

5 dorsche   2 davon um die 75 cm   rest 55 bis 60


klaus peter heilligenhafen

Köder waren  WATTWÜRMER  

pilker habens nich imemr drauf ^^


----------



## Sassone (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *31.10.08
*Kutter:* gemietetes Kleinboot 
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Burgtiefe, Fehmarnsund bis Staberhuk
*Wind: *West, 2-3 Bft
*Wetter: *Sonnig, 8-10°C
*Fangtiefe: *10-15m
*Köder: *Pilker (gelb/rot), Jig, Gummifisch
*Wer: *Ich + Kollege
*Fänge: *5 Dorsche (davon 2 um die 60cm+) + einen Sack voll Wittlinge
*Sonstiges:* Mein Pilker wurde beim Hochholen von einer ca. 60cm Meerforelle verfolgt aber leider nicht attackiert. Ansonsten mussten die Dorsche lange gesucht werden.


----------



## digital-kris (1. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.11.2008, 6.00 Uhr Abfahrt, 15.00 wieder im Hafen
*Kutter:* MS Storkow (Schmarldorf/Rostock)
*Seegebiet:* Wustrow 
*Wer:* Ich+Schwager
*Wind: *Ost/Nord-Ost
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Drift:* bis zu 1,4 SM 
*Fangtiefe:* 8-14
*Köder: *Pilker + 1 Beifänger Japanrot 
*Farben:* Blau (Hering) 
*Fänge:* Ich 9 Dorsche (bis 70 cm), Schwager 10 Dorsche (bis 80 cm)
*Sonstiges:* Schöner Tag auf See. Sympathischer Kapitän und Bootsmann, gutes Boot. Sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden und zweimal gutes Näschen heute. Nach Sturm nicht einfach, Fisch zu finden.


----------



## graetsche (2. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *30.10.08
*Kutter:* MS Südwind
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Burgstaaken / erst Großenbrode dann im Schutz der Insel vor Staberhuk
*Wind: *West, 4-6 Bft
*Wetter: Bewölkt*, 5-8°C
*Fangtiefe: *10-15m
*Köder: *Pilker (gelb/rot-schwarz)
*Wer: *Ich + Kollege
*Fänge: *5 Dorsche (davon 2x62cm 2x55cm 1x50cm)
*Sonstiges:* 14 Leute an Board und insgesamt nur 13 Fische

*Tag: *31.10.08
*Kutter:* Kleinboot vom netten Koch :m
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Burgstaaken / Staberhuk bis Marienleuchte
*Wind: *Nord-Ost, 2 Bft
*Wetter: *Sonnig, 8-10°C
*Fangtiefe: *5*-*15m
*Köder: *Pilker (gelb/rot-schwarz) Gummifisch /gelb/rot-schwarz)
*Wer: *Ich + Kollege und unser netter Koch
*Fänge: *Null, kein Zupfer einfach nichts
*Sonstiges:* War unsere erste Fahrt mit einem Kleinboot, leider kein Fisch. super Tour hat echt viel Spaß gemacht. 
Danke Volker:vik::vik::vik:


*Tag: *01.11.08
*Kutter:* MS Südwind
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Burgstaaken / irgendwo vor Dahme
*Wind:* Nord-Ost, 5 -7 Bft
*Wetter: Bewölkt*, 5-9°C
*Fangtiefe: *10-20m
*Köder: *Pilker (gelb/rot-schwarz)
*Wer: *Ich + Kollege und 23 andere
*Fänge: *1 Dorsch 50cm und 3 Wittlinge
*Sonstiges:* Insgesamt hatte jeder, der geangelt hat denn viele haben :voder einfach aufgegeben, einen Dorsch und eventuell auch einen Wittel. Die Fahrt von 2 Stunden hin und 2 Stunden zurück hätte man sich schenken können#d!
Alles im allen eine Fahrt zum abgewöhnen


----------



## Fischfabi96 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 31.10.08
*Angelzeit: *11.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Baba Gump
*Heimathafen: *Wendtdorf
*Angelgebiet*: Kieler Förde
*Wer*: Papi und ich
*Wetter*: Sonne pur
*Wind*: sw,s
*Drift*: 0,0 - 0,6
*Fangtiefe*: 13 - 16 m
*Montage*: Heringsvorfach mit Pilker, 60 gr. 
*Fänge*: 146 Heringe ( dick und rund ), 16 schöne Wittlinge, 5 Dorsche + Kleinkram

*Sonstiges:* Die Förde ist voll mit Heringe, die meisten haben wir vor der Einfahrt zum Kanal gefangen, an der grünen Tonne ( Reede 11 ), war super Wetter und leider die letzte Fahrt des Jahres. Denn das Boot ist jetzt raus aus dem Wasser...#h


----------



## sundangler (2. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.11.08
*Angelzeit: *9.00 Uhr bis 15.30 Uhr
*Kutter:* Jeanneau King Fisher 725
*Heimathafen: *Barhöft
*Angelgebiet*: Ostsee- Westlich von  der Insel Hiddensee in Höhe Leuchtturm Kloster
*Wer*: Ich und 2 Kumpels
*Wetter*: bewölkt
*Wind*: ost
*Drift*: 0,5-1,0
*Fangtiefe*: 8-10m
*Montage*: Schleppangeln mit Wobbler
*Fänge*: 23 Dorsche zwischen 50-70cm
War ein super Angeltag. Mit einem 150 PS Boot und 35 Knoten über die Ostsee donnern ist der Hammer. Das Boot gehört meinen Bekannten das er sich im Juni für schlappe 60000,- Eur zugelegt hat. Einfach ein Traum Boot. Schluckt aber auch bei Vollgas sage und schreibe 50 Liter die Stunde so laut Anzeige.


----------



## ray (3. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.11.08
Angelzeit: 8.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr
Kutter: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Angelgebiet: 
Wer: Freundin und ich
Wetter: Bewölkt, ordentlich windig, aber trocken
Wind: ost
Drift: gut bis schnell
Fangtiefe: 10 - 15 m
Montage: Pilker, Gummifisch mit Beifänger, je nach Drift 50-90g, später Heringsvorfach.
Fänge: 111 Heringe, 1 Wittling

Sonstiges: Nur 3 oder 4 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Kutter, da ging garnichts - aber der Kaptain hat gut reagiert und ist früher als sonst auf Heringssuche gegangen - so wars doch noch ein guter Angeltag 

Einige Gäste haben den Wellengang überhaupt nicht vertragen und sind außerdem ziemlich nass geworden - da lob ich mir meinen wasserfesten Thermoanzug :q

Insgesamt bin ich nun auch vom Service auf der Forelle überzeugt.


----------



## dorschfinder (3. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.11.08
Angelzeit: 9.00 Uhr bis 15.30 Uhr
Kutter: eignes Boot
Heimathafen:Rostock
Angelgebiet: Ostsee- Rostock bis Wustrow
Wer: Ich und 1 Kumpel
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: ost
Drift: stark
Fangtiefe: 8-10m
Montage: Pilker und Gummi
Fänge: ca 50 Heringe, 15 Witlinge und 23 Dorsche bis 70cm


----------



## Dorschknorpel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.10.2008
Kutter/Boot: Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ östlich Fehmarn (unter der Brücke durch)
Wind: schwach bis gar nicht
Himmel: Sonne den ganzen Tag
Drift: erst schwach, dann nicht mehr vorhanden
Fangtiefe: 8-15Meter
Jigfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz/Rot, Orange/Silber, Blau
Montage: Solopilk
Wer: 25 Leuts und Meinereiner
Fänge: 1 Dorsch (gute Küchengröße), es hatte nicht jeder seinen Fisch
Sonstiges: ein super Tag auf dem Wasser und viele nette Leute


----------



## Dorschknorpel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.11.2008
Kutter/Boot: MS Monika 
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ westl. Fehmarn
Wind: stark, nachmittags `ne 7-8 in Böen
Himmel: bedeckt und einzelne Schauer
Drift: immer stärker werdend, Nachmittags kaum zu kontrollieren
Fangtiefe: 8- 15 Meter
Jigfarbe: Schwarz/Rot, Rot
Pilkerfarbe: ganze Palette durch
Montage: Solopilk, Pilker + 1 Beifänger
Wer: 20 Mann+ Meinereiner
Fänge: leider Schneider, vereinzelt große Exemplare ( größter 4,6 Kg), ges. ca 20 Fische, 1 Wittling und 2 Platte
Sonstiges: Wie immer ein schöner Tag auf der Monika, sehr schwieriges Angeln bei diesen Bedingungen.


----------



## AVS Berlin (6. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01. + 02.11.2008
Angelzeit: 8.00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr
Kutter: MS Fritz Reuter
Heimathafen: Rostock-Marienehe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee- Rostock bis Wustrow
Wer: Vereinstour – 15 Personen
Wetter: bewölkt, etwas Nieselregen, Wind: ost
Drift: mäßig, zum Nachmittag hin etwas zunehmend
Fangtiefe: 8-10m
Montage: Pilker und Doppeltwistersystem
Fänge: 01.11 = 164 Dorsche, größter 82 cm
Fänge: 02.11 = 200 Dorsche, größter 65 cm


----------



## Khaane (9. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.11.2008
Kutter / Boot: MS Kehrheim II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 6 -8
Himmel: Regen, Sonne, Hagel (alles durcheinander)
Drift: zunächst stärker, später schwächer
Angel / Fangtiefe: Berkley Tactix 2,7m 40gr. + Abu Cardinal 706 LX 
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot, Motoroil, Gelb, Rot (alles probiert)
Pilkerfarbe: alles probiert
Montage: Einzelmontage Gummifisch und Pilker, sowie Naturködermontage (Nachläufer)
Fänge: 1 x Wittling 15 cm
Sonstiges: Einfach nur ********
------------------ 

Das war die letzte Kutterfahrt in meinem Leben.

Höchstens als Touristenfahrten brauchbar, aber sicher nix für ernsthaftes Angeln.

Auf Pilker und Gummiköder ging garnix, nur auf Naturködermontagen haben sich vereinzelt Mini-Wittlinge und Mini-Dorsche verirrt.

Die paar guten Fische an Board waren nicht der Rede wert, bester Fisch war ein knapp über 80cm Dorsch und eine recht große Scholle.

Das Ergebnis war dann wie oben beschrieben, nur Kleinkram und Mist.

PS: Was das Rumgefahre soll, wundert mich auch? Man fährt 3/4 der Angelzeit durch die Gegend und kommt kaum zum Angeln, anstatt einfach nur an einer Stelle zu bleiben........als wäre es an einer anderen Stelle besser.....

Lachnummer wenn 20 Leute an Board, maximal 25 kg Fisch rausgeholt haben.


----------



## Fishcat23 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *8.-9.11. ( 24h Tour )
*Kutter:* MS Seho
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *H`hafen / Flügge/ Dahme 
*Wind: *8.11. SO 3-4 9.11. S-SW 5-6
*Wetter: *Sonnig, Regen
*Fangtiefe: *4-12m
*Köder: *Pilker , Jig, Gummifisch und Wattis
*Wer: *Verein (27 Pers.)
*Fänge:* ca. 60 Dorsche,ca. 70 Platte, einige Wittels und eine Mefo 42cm.
*Sonstiges:* Wir haben am 8.11. um ca.19:00 den Hafen verlassen. Ziel Flügge zum Platten angeln.
19:45 Abendessen:Erbsensuppe mit Wurst ( sehr flüssig mit wenig Erbsen )#c,
gegen 20:00 ersten Stopp. Nach ca. 2h vor Anker hatte jeder so zwischen 2-4 Platte:g.
Nach 30 min nächste Stelle erreicht.
Alle Mann hoch motiviert, Anker runter und angeln.
Bis um 5 Uhr morgens ca. 10 Platte. Die Crew hatte sich in die Kojen zurückgezogen.|peinlich
Um 5 dann Anker hoch und ab nach .... Dahme.#c
Dort dann über den Tag die Dorsche gefangen.
Zwischendurch gabs dann Mittag: ein Stück undefinierbares Fleisch und Kartoffelpüh + Gurkensalat.
Das Beste kommt jetzt: 15:20 3 mal Abhupen und ab nach H`hafen, fest um kurz nach 17 Uhr.#d ( Sind aber nur 22h )
Die Tour kostete pro Nase 85 Eurone, Essen mit drin.
Für den geringen Fang konnte Mirko nicht viel, aber das Drumherum war fürn A....!!!:r
Die Crew war auch recht schlecht drauf.
Fazit: Nur zufriedene Angler kommen wieder!!


----------



## Hausmarke (10. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *08.11.2008
Uhrzeit: ca. 15.00 - 18.00 Uhr
*Kutter:* Eigenes Boot DJ1
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Katharinenhof
*Wind: *S 1 - 2
*Wetter: *Heiter
*Fangtiefe: *ca. 10m
*Köder: *erste Rute 2 Jigs,zweite mit Pilker und dritte mit Wattis
*Wer: *Olaf und ich
*Fänge:* 11 Wittlinge alle um die 30cm und 8 Dorsche (53,55,55,61,65,67,68,70)
*Sonstigeser Tag war super vor allem weil wir Glück mit dem Wetter hatten.Leider ging abends vom Strand nichts mehr.
*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *09.11.2008
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet:  *Laboe/bis Hohenfelde Schießgebiet 
*Wind:  * S-SW 5-6 in Boen 8-9
*Wetter: *Sonnig, Regen
*Fangtiefe: *3,50 - 10m
*Köder: *Jig, 
*Wer: *ich
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche (67 und 69cm), 1 Wittling 37cm
*Sonstiges:* Es war die Kunstködertour des Landessportfischerverbandes Schleswig-Holstein mit ca 45 Teilnehmern, wobei insgesamt ca. 20-30 Fische raus kamen, wobei ich das beste Fangergebnis hatte.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 08.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* ca. 07:30 - 15:30 Uhr
*Boot (privat):* Oma Edith
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* OH
*Methode:* trolling
*Wind:* S 3 - 4
*Wetter:* bewölkt
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 11m
*Köder:* Breakpoint, Apex, Northern King, Falkfish / 6 Ruten
*Wer:* Andreas, Sebi & ich
*Fänge:* 15 Dorsche  und 1 Trutte
*Sonstiges:* Guter Tag mit ordentlichen Fischen. Leider hat sich die 2. Trutte kurz hinterm Boot verabschiedet.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 12.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 07:00 - 17:00 Uhr
*Kutter:* M/S Forelle
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Heikendorf / Kieler Bucht
*Methode:* Gufieren und Heringspaternoster
*Wind:* S 6 - 7
*Wetter:* sonnig, wenig Wolken, starker Wind
*Fangtiefe:* 10-15m
*Köder:* 11cm Kopyto Classic Schwarz/Weiss & Fluogelb/Weiss, Jighaken 4/0 80gr., Heringsvorfach und 100g Grundblei.
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 50cm  und 3 Heringe, einige untermaßige Dorsche und kleine Wittlinge zurückgesetzt
*Sonstiges:* 
Die ersten beiden Driften waren noch sehr vielversprechend. Im Gegensatz zu den pilkenden Kollegen hatte ich jede Menge Kontakte und konnte schnell den ersten Leo über Bord hieven. Dann fing das Pech an: Gleich 3 Dorsche ausgestiegen, 2 davon waren auf jeden Fall besser, einen von knapp 70 an der Oberfläche verloren. Jede Menge Bisse vermasselt. Es wurden aber insges. auf dem Boot kaum Dorsche gefangen, deswegen wurde die Angelei gen Mittag zu meinem Missfallen auf Hering nah an der Küste verlagert - auch nicht sehr erfolgreich, da die Schwärme zu klein und die Scheuchwirkung vom Kutter zu groß war. 
Aber Mühe hat man sich gegeben, tolles Schiff, nette Crew, Verpflegung 1***. Schiff lag trotz Seegang und Wellen sehr ruhig - angenehm! Größter Dorsch des Tages: 69cm auf Pilker.


----------



## Dorschprinz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 14.11.2008
*Uhrzeit:* 07:30 - 14.00 Uhr
*Kutter:* M/S Rügenland
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Sassnitz / nördl.+westl.Sassnitz in Küstennähe
*Wind:* SW 5-6,später mehr ,starke Drift 
*Wetter:* bedeckt,regnerisch, starker Wind(Schietwetter)
*Fangtiefe:* 10-25m 
*Köder:* Pilker(silber-blau),rot,GuFi(rot,blau)
*Fänge:* Wir waren 6 Leute:Jeweils drei hatten5,zwei 6(unter anderem ich) und einer 8 Dorsche.Den größten des Kutters hatte ich diesmal mit 79cm auf Pilker blau,gleich morgens beim ersten Stopp. 
*Sonstiges:* 
Wie bereits gewohnt eine sehr gute Fahrt,der Käptn und sein Gehilfe waren wieder sehr bemüht ,super NETT und kollegial mit uns Anglern,versuchten dichter unter der Küste fahrend ihr BESTES! Tolle Stimmung auf der Rügenland! 
Gesamt wurden 108 Dorsche von 17 Anglern gefangen.Heringe Fehlanzeige,einige Sportfreunde haben es immerhin versucht.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 16.11
*Uhrzeit:* 9-15 Uhr
*Boot:* Leihboot von Angeltreff Neustadt
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Neustadt in Holstein/Lübecker Bucht von Pelzerhaken-Süd bis Blauer Abel
*Wind:* Nordwest bis West 5-7 in Böen auch mal 8#d
*Drift:* sehr stark zuerst 1 Knoten dann 2 Knoten#q
*Wetter:* bewölkt mit teils heftigen Regenschauern
*Wer:* Mein Vater und ich
*Fangtiefe:* 15-18 m
*Köder:* Heringspaternoster mit Rot-braun-silbernen Pilker
*Fänge:* 18 Heringe, 1 Wittling, 1 Dorsch
*Sonstiges:* War ne geile, wenn auch serh schaukelige Bootsfahrt, hatten mit dem Wetter echt zu kämpfen, auch mit der Drift, die Bisse ließen sich auch kaum noch erkennen am Ende, sodass wir frühzeitig auf gaben.
Sehr hohe Wellen, eigentlich ein extremes Wetter zum Pilken, war aber trotzdem gut und hat Spaß gemacht!#h


LG Svenno|rolleyes


----------



## Mini-Broesel (16. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*moin,

*
*Tag:* 16.11
*Uhrzeit:* 6.45-15.30
*Boot:* MS Karoline
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen/ Gebiet um Dame herum
*Wind:* Nordwest bis West 5-7 in Böen auch mal 8#d
*Drift:* sehr stark,teils schon zu stark zum pilken:v
*Wetter:* bewölkt mit teils heftigen Regenschauern und Hagelschauern
*Wer:* Ich und 4 Kumpels aus dem Verein und 23 andere Jugendliche(Kreisverbandsangeln)
*Fangtiefe:* 4-6m|uhoh:
*Köder:* Dorschbombe und Pilker mit Beifänger
*Fänge:* Insgesamt 29 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Kutter,ich 2 und 15 Nichtfänger
*Sonstiges: War nass, windig und hat trotzdem Spaß gebracht
*


----------



## Wildshark (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Heute von 12 bis 15.30 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustädter Bucht
Wind: 2 bis 3 aus West
Himmel: Klar und sonnig
Drift: Schwankte zwischen 0,8 bis 1,06 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15 bis 17 m
Jiggfarbe: Gelb rot
Pilkerfarbe: Rotschwarz
Montage: 1 Pilker und Heringsvorfach und ein Jigg 
Wer: Ich alleine
Fänge: 8 Dorsche !Grösster 65 und 3 Heringe
Sonstiges:3 untermassige wieder in die Freiheit endlassen

Gruß
Wildshark#h


----------



## leuchtboje (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.11.2008
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / "Ecke Großenbrode"
Wind: 6 - 7 in Böen 8 (gefühlt 9 - 10)
Himmel: REGEN
Drift: Stark bis sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:3,5 - 10m
Jiggfarbe:Rot/Geld
Pilkerfarbe:Rot/ Geld
Montage: Pilker mit Dorschflige als zweiten Haken...
Wer:tja - eigentlich AndiHH + Ich + mir im Forum nicht bekannt,
der im Forum Unbekannte ist ausgefallen, da er AndiHH zum Krankenhaus fahren musste, nachdem er auf dem Steg zu Einigkeit sehr böse Gestürtzt war... Bänderzerrung und so Zeug...
Fänge: hatte 3 schöne Filetdorsche 2 - 3 kg, der Rest (weitere 11 Männer) hatten zusammen ca. 15 - 25 Dorsche, aber alles eine sehr schöne Filetgröße...
Sonstiges: der Kapitän, hat sich die, im Forum ja bekannte Mühe gegeben und hat meines Erachtens sehr viel rumprobiert, mit Tiefen und Kanten... auch Wolfgang war immer sofort zum gaffen bereit...
Sehr schönes Schiff mit sehr sehr netter und sympatischer Besatzung!!! Ich kann es uneingeschränkt weiterempfelen!

--> An Kapitän und Bootsmann: trotz Andis Missgeschick und trotz des Wetters - für das bekanntlich keiner was kann - wars ein sehr schöner Tag... vielen Dank dafür und macht so weiter!
Grüße auch an die Berliner Truppe:m#h


----------



## Jonny1985 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:30.11.2008
Ort: Neustadt
Boot:Kleinboot (Leihboot)
Wind:Kaum
Fangtiefe: ???? Echolot kaputt 
Drift:Kaum
Köderaternoster,Pilker,Wobbler
Fang:zu dritt 7 Dorsche (alle gutes Maß) 50-60 Wittlinge (sehr gute Größen) 100-120 Heringe ( ebenfalls schöne Größen)


Fazit: Sehr zufriedenstellender Angeltag !!!


----------



## KlickerHH (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 06.12.
*Uhrzeit:* 7.30-15.30
*Boot:* MS Blauort
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe
*Wind:* Ententeich
*Drift:* 0,2 Knoten
*Wetter:* bewölkt 
*Wer:* Ich und 2
*Fangtiefe:* 11-13
*Köder:* Wattis
*Fänge:* Wir zusammen 17 Platten
*Sonstiges:* Auskunft von Egbert, Suche nach Dorsch lohnt nicht.


----------



## Hausmarke (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 06.12.08
*Uhrzeit:* ca 12.30 - 16.30 Uhr
*Boot:* DJ 1
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Dahme
*Wind:* Anfangs Badewanne später ca 2
*Drift:* kaum
*Wetter:* bewölkt 
*Wer:* Ich 
*Fangtiefe:* 4 - 9m
*Köder:* Pilker solo,Jigg solo und zum schluss geschleppt mit Wobbler
*Fänge:* 24 schöne Dorsche grösster 75 kleinster 55
*Fazit: Klasse Tag mal wieder mit viel Fisch im Boot :g...Farbe blau war angesagt heute*


----------



## Ute (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 06.12.08
*Uhrzeit:* ca 11 - 17 Uhr
*Boot:* eigenes Boot ohne Fischfinder
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Dahme
*Wind:* Anfangs Badewanne, später ca 2
*Drift:* kaum
*Wetter:* bewölkt 
*Wer:* Ich mit Freund
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 4 - 9m
*Köder:* Wattwurm, Gummi wollten die Dorsche gestern  nicht
*Fänge:* 10 schöne Dorsche grösster 70, kleinster 55
*Fazit: Alles zusammen ein super schöner Angeltag

will mal einer mit mir fahren?
Dann PN an mich
* 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 07.12.08
*Uhrzeit:* ca 8:30 - 14:30
*Kutter:* MS Brigitte
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Sassnitz / Richtung Adlergrund
*Wind:* max 2
*Drift:* fast keine
*Wetter:* bewölkt 
*Wer:* Manne, Andi und ich und ca. 10 weitere Angler
*Fangtiefe:* 25 - 35 m
*Köder:* Gufi, Pilker, Makrelenfetzen
*Fänge:* Ausschließlich Dorsche: Manne 3, Andi 4, ich 8, hoch war 24 auf dem Kutter, Andi fing einen schönen 80er
*Fazit: *Trotz der nicht vorhandenen Drift wurde auf dem Kutter ordentlich gefangen, teilweise schöne Durchnittsgrößen. Ich eine Dublette auf Makrelenfetzen:vik:. Gufi sowie Beifänger fingen auch gut.


----------



## sebastian_h (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 7.12.08
Uhrzeit: 8.30 - 16.00 Uhr
Boot: Angeltreff Neustadt
Hafen/Seegebeit: Neustädter Bucht /vor Sierksdorf
Wind: 2-3
Drift: ein bissel
Wetter:Bewölkt, teils Sonne
Wer: Hai2, Ich, Kim und Bobbel
Fangtiefe:8-12m
Köder: Gufi, Wobbler
Fänge:24 Dorsche...Hai2 10, Kim 10, Bobbel 1 und Ich 3 + 1 Mefo (zurückgesetzt,untermaßig aber schönes silber).....alles gute Größen zwischen 50 und 65cm....größter war 88cm mit 6,5 kg von hai2
Fazit:trotz der ungerechten fangverteilung war es ein richtig schöner angeltag mit sehr gutem Wetter.


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 11.12.08
Uhrzeit: 10.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Boot: Floh2, Quicksilver 510Cr 40 PS
Hafen/Seegebiet: Burgtiefe / Fehmarnsund
Wind: 2-3
Drift: mäßig
Wetter: erst stark bewölkt, später leichter Regen
Wer: Ich, Sascha Sanner
Fangtiefe: 4 - 7 Meter
Köder: Snaps 25gr. silber, gold/schwarz, Pilker, Seeringel
Fänge: 10 Dorsch, ca. 50 - 55 cm, 1 Mefo 46cm
Fazit: Wetterbedingungen optimal, Wassertemperatur optimal, aber Fische zu tief, normalerweise wäre 2-3 Meter gut, aber es ging nur in der alten Fahrrinne vom Fehmarnsund, querab Miramar Campingplatz. Keine einzige Sammelstelle, nur vereinzelte Fänge.


----------



## Langelandfrank (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *09.12.2008
*Boot:* mein JUMBO
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Kühlungsborn
*Wind: *SW - W 3; später 2
*Wetter: *Trocken; Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *15 - 17 m
*Köder: *Pilker (orange; blau-silber) mit Heringsvorfach
*Wer: *ich und Vater
*Fänge:* 20 Dorsche (50 - 85 cm), 26 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* Die Dorsche standen unter bzw. um den Heringsschwärmen. Gefangen alle in der Zeit von 8.30 Uhr bis 11.30 Uhr. Danach war Ruhe. Heringe richtig gut fett. Haben aber auf dem Echolot nur 3 mal einen Heringsschwarm gefunden. Konnten nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder raus (entweder zuviel Wind oder keine Zeit) und der Tag Urlaub hat sich wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## Michelinmännchen (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *13.12.2008
*Boot:* MS Hai IV
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind: *Ost 4 zunehmend 6
*Wetter: *Trocken; Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *10 - 15 m
*Köder: *Pilker orange / gold , roter Jig als Beifänger
*Wer: *mein Mann und ich
*Fänge:* 3 Dorsche ( 1X 7kg , 1X 7,2 kg und 1 X 1,5 kg. )
*Sonstiges Auf dem Kutter waren 15 Leute , und insgesamt waren 10 Dorsche gefangen wurden .
*


----------



## elchmaster (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 14.12.2008
Boot: MS Simone R.
Hafen/Seegebiet: Eckernförde
Wind: Ost 4 zunehmend 6
Wetter: Trocken; Bewölkt
Fangtiefe: 10 - 17 m
Köder: Blitzpilker orange/silber  ohne Drilling, roter Jig als Beifänger oder Gummifisch an Dorschbombe
Wer: ich, Sascha, DG, Vossi und ca. 25 andere
Fänge: 101 Dorsche, 1 Wittling, 2 Heringe, 2 Butt
Sonstiges: War ne klasse Tour. Hat wie immer richtig Spaß gemacht. Auf diesem Weg dann auch nochmal an Klaus und Savio, frohe Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Ute (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *16.12.08
*Boot:* mein Boot
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Dahme/Kellenhusen
*Wind: *kaum zu spüren
*Wetter: *Trocken; Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *4-9
*Köder:* Wattwurm, Gummi, Snaps
*Wer: *ich und Kumpel
*Fänge:* 19 super tolle Dorsche und eine Platte


----------



## Wildshark (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.12.08/ 9.30 bis 16.00 Uhr 
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Boot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Grömitz und Umgebung
Wind: Nord West 4 abnehmend
Himmel: Mal klar, dann wieder wolkig
Drift: 0,71Kn 
Angel / Fangtiefe: Zwischen 9 und 11m
Jiggfarbe: Braun und schwarz weiß
Pilkerfarbe: ---
Montage:
Wer: Meiner Einer und ein Kollege
Fänge: 16 Dorsche , Größter 69cm
Sonstiges:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:23.12.2008
Kutter / Boot:Kleinbboot von Ute
Heimathafen / Seegebietahme
Wind:NW
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:alle Tiefen zwischen 5 u.20 m
Jiggfarbe:Braun und Rot
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:Wattis,Blinker,Gufis
Wer:Ute und meine wenigkeit
Fänge:27 Dorsche.. alle zwischen 60 u.88 cm
Sonstiges:
Der grösste Dorsch von 88 cm hatte kleine Makrelen von ca. 10 cm lange im Magen


----------



## Michelinmännchen (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.2008
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: Nord West 2-3
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: wenig bis keine
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-20 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb
Montageilker mit 1 Oktopussy , Schleppvorfach
Wer: Mein Mann und ich
Fänge: 2 Dorsche , 1 Wittling , 1 Kliesche
Sonstiges:


----------



## Angelopa (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.2008 12:30-16:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Mein Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Dahme/Dahmeshöved
Wind: Nord West 2-3
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: wenig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14 Meter
Jigfarbe: japanrot, braun
Pilkerfarbe: orange/gelb
Montageilker mit 1 Jig, Blinker, gr. Jig mit japanrot, Spöket
Wer: Bossy und ich
Fänge: 9 Dorsche
Schöner Tag, schöne Fische, schöner Jahresabschluß


----------



## Fischfabi96 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 28.12.2008
*Angelzeit: *Abfahrt7.00 Uhr - Ankunft 16.00 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Tietverdriew
*Heimathafen: *Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet*: nordöstlich von Rügen
*Wer*: meine Freundin und ich, sowie 18 andere
*Wetter*: von sonnig bis regnerisch
*Wind*: 3-4 aus Nord/Ost
*Fangtiefe*: so geschätzte 25m
*Montage*: Pilker solo, mit blauem Octopuss 60gr.-75gr. 
*Fänge*: Freundin 3 Dorsche (Sie hat auch nicht viel gefischt, war auch kalt und sie ist halt ein Mädchen...|supergri)
Ich hatte 17 Stk. ( war hoch ), aufem Schiff insgesamt 154 Dorsche. Aber alle nicht so groß.
*Sonstiges: * Ich war das erste mal auf der Insel zum Dorschen und ich muss sagen, ich war begeistert. Besonders  von dem Schiff mit der Crew und dem Kapitän. Super nett und stets bemüht.
Klasse ist auch, dass es dort anscheinend noch Dorsche gibt. :m


----------



## Langelandfrank (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *28.12.2008
*Boot:* mein JUMBO
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Kühlungsborn
*Wind: *SO - O 1 - 2
*Wetter: *Trocken; locker Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *15 - 20 m
*Köder: *Pilker (orange; blau-silber) mit Heringsvorfach; Giant Jeaghead 80g
*Wer: *ich und Vater
*Fänge:* 16 Dorsche (40 - 85 cm), 18 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* Die Dorsche standen wieder unter bzw. um den Heringsschwärmen. Gefangen alle in der Zeit von 8.30 Uhr bis 10.30 Uhr. Danach Ruhe. Sind dann Richtung Trollegrund und konnten noch einige Dorsche verhaften.


----------



## dorschfinder (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 27.12.2008
Boot: meine Uschi
Hafen/Seegebiet: Rostock Wind: Umlaufend -  1 - 2
Wetter: Trocken; locker Bewölkt
Fangtiefe: 8-15m
Köder: Pilker (orange; blau-silber) Gummie rot schwarz
Wer: ich und Kumpel Fänge: 37 Dorsche 50-75cm


----------



## Finally (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.12.2008
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot - Quicksilver Pilothouse 500
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken, Fehmarnsund
Wind: Süd Ost 0-1
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: 0,2 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-10Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot/silber
Montage:Pilker, Gummifisch, Wobbler zum Schleppen
Wer: Gerd, Thomas und ich
Fänge: jeder 3 Dorsche (Einer 67cm, Rest zwischen 54 und 57cm)
Sonstiges: 1 Tag später Wind aus Ost um 4, Drift bei 1,5 Knoten, selbes Gebiet aber ohne Fang
War dennoch schön, mal wieder "Oben" gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.12.2008
*Boot:* Leihboot Angeltreff Neustadt
*Seegebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:* 0-1 umlaufend
*Himmel:* Hochnebel/bedeckt
*Drift:* 0,1-0,2 Knoten
*Fangtiefe:* 13-18 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* braun/rot-glitter
*Wobblerfarbe:* Knallgrün/Barschdeasign
*Angelmethode:* Pilken und Schleppen
*Montage:* Pilker mit Heringsvorfach und Wobbler
*Wer:* Mein Vater und ich
*Fänge:* 4 Dorsche 54-58 cm und 3 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* War ein schöner Abschluss, mit genialen Eindrücken, ansonsten war es mit -2°C auf dem Wasser arschkalt, ich dachte beim Schlachten, meine Hand wäre tod|bigeyes 
Ansonsten viele Fehlbisse beim Schleppen und im Mittelwasser beim Pilken!|kopfkrat


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Männers,

am Sonntag waren wir los zu unserer letzten Tour vor der Laichzeit.
Und so war´s:

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Sonntag, 04.01.2009

*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Forelle
*Seegebiet:* Kieler Förde
*Wind/Richtung:* 0-2/ N/O
*Himmel:* Wolkig, bedeckt
*Drift:* 0,2 Knoten
*Fangtiefe:* 10-16 Meter
*Montage:* GuFi´s, gedeckte Farben, 30-50 gr. Köpfe
*Wer:* Dr. Komix, Kollege, ich und ca. 20 andere
*Fänge:* Komix 2 Stk, 65 und 72 cm, Kollege 1Stk. 66cm,ich 3 Stk, 66, 74 und 85 cm/14 Pfd. (siehe Pic)
Hoch waren drei, der Größte hatte 90 cm und 16 Pfd.

*Sonstiges: *Spiegelglatte und Ententeich-mäßige See war zwar cooles Angeln aber machte es mit Fängen schwer, da fast 0 Drift vorherrschte.
Bernhard hat wieder alles gegeben und versucht das Schiff immer so zu legen, dass wenigstens ein bisschen Drift am Start war.
Ansonsten waren die Fische auf dem Ganzen Schiff mit schönen Größen vertreten und kaum bis gar kein Kleinkram.
Für mich war es jetzt die letzte Tour, bevor ich Ende April wieder angreife (Laichzeit).
Allen Boardies nochmal ein frohes neues Jahr.

Gruß

Abriß (Toby)


----------



## graetsche (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.01.2009
*Angelzeit: *Abfahrt7.00 Uhr - Ankunft 16.00 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Tietverdriew
*Heimathafen: *Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet*: Kap Arkona
*Wer*: Ich und 18 andere
*Wetter*: Scheiß kalt -1 bis +2 Grad, sonnig und zeitweise bewölkt
*Wind*: 3-5 aus Nord/West
*Fangtiefe*: 20-27m
*Montage*: Pilker gelb und rot/schwarz, mit blauem Octopuss 100gr.-150gr., Beifänger Rot lief auch.
*Fänge*: Ich 5 Dorsche, 18Stk. waren hoch an dem Tag insgesamt eine gute Menge an Dorschen in guten aber auch  kleinen Größen (ab 45 cm)
*Sonstiges: *Ich war das erste mal auf der Insel zum Dorschen und ich muss sagen, es war super. Der Kapitän ist nett, bestimmend aber auch sehr bemüht den Fisch zu finden. Das Schiff ist sehr gepflegt aber leider ist kein ausreichender Aufenthaltsraum vorhanden, es passen nur ca 8-10 Leute in den Raum. Eventuell habe ich einen weiteren Raum nicht entdeckt:q.


----------



## 03Matze (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.01.2009
*Angelzeit: *Abfahrt7.00 Uhr - Ankunft 15.30 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Triton IV
*Heimathafen: *Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet*: 30min von sassnitz entfernt
*Wer*: Ich und 9 andere
*Wetter*: War nichts für schwache Mägen:v
*Wind*: 4-5 aus Nord/West
*Fangtiefe*: 15-25m
*Montage*: Gummifisch 50gr
*Fänge*: Ich 9 Dorsche,meine Nachbarn hatten 5 bzw 1 die genaue Stückzahl der Anderen ist mir nicht bekannt
*Sonstiges: *Ich war zum ersten mal mit der Triton unterwegs muss sagen es war Anfangs etwas gewönnungsbedüftig da nur sehr wenig Platz auf dem Schiff ist. Frühstück und Mittag musste in zwei Schichten zu sich genommen werden da nicht aussreichend Platz im Aufenthaltsraum ist. Ansonsten muss ich sagen das entgegen aller Aussagen die man so in diversen Foren list, ich den Kapitän ganz gut fand.Er war sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden und war sich auch nicht zu schade bei der Anlandung zu helfen.Ich glaub da fahr ich nochmal mit.


----------



## norge_klaus (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.01.2009
Angelzeit: Abfahrt7.00 Uhr - Ankunft 15.00 Uhr
Kutter: MS Chemnitz
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Angelgebiet: ca. 2 h nordöstlich von Warnemünde
Wer: Ich und 9 andere
Wetter: stark bewölt und trocken
Wind: 3-4 aus Südwest
Fangtiefe: ca. 14 m
Montage: Pilker solo, orange-silber, orange-gelb
Fänge: Ich 5 Dorsche (40, 43, 48, 53, 60 cm). Zwei kleine Dorsche zurückgesetzt. Meine Nachbarn hatten bis zu 11 Fische. Sehr schöne Größen bis 80 cm. Insgesamt 73 Fische verteilt auf 10 Leute und kein "Schneider".
Sonstiges: Ich war zum ersten mal mit der Chemnitz unterwegs. Der Kapitän hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben und den Fisch immer wieder gefunden. Kaum eine Drift ohne Fisch. Für mich überraschend und top war, das alle Dorsche mit großen Keschern gelandet wurden. Der Kapitän keschert selbst und war immer da wenn man ihn brauchte. Bei ein zwei Driften ist er auch richtig ins Schwitzen gekommen, da logger 4 - 5 Ruten gleichzeitig krumm waren. 

Top-Tour !#6#6#6

Sehr empfehlenswerter Kutter. (aber die Erbsensuppe :v)


----------



## AndiHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *17.01.2009
*Boot:* MS Hai IV
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind: *Süd-Ost 5 zunehmend 6
*Wetter: *Trocken; Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *15 m
*Köder: *Pilker und Gummifisch
*Wer:* ich, XR-Kalle und ein Kollege
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 54 cm
*Sonstiges: *Auf dem Kutter waren um die 30 Angler und insgesamt wurden 10 Dorsche und 2 Platten gefangen.Wir sind mehr gefahren als geangelt #d Erster Stopp nach 2 Std.


----------



## Hausmarke (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *17.01.2009
Uhrzeit:14.00 - 16.00 Uhr
*Boot:* Schlauchboot 3,30m 4 PS
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Dazendorf
*Wind: *Süd-Ost 3 zunehmend 4
*Wetter: *Trocken; Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *ca. 5-7 m
*Köder: Wobbler *Rapala Deep Tail Dancer 11 cm 
*Wer:* Kollege und Ich
*Fänge:* Kollege nichts Ich 3 Dorsche alle ca 60 cm
*Sonstiges:Trotz der kälte zwei schöne std auf dem Wasser#g.Leider hat mein Kollege nichts gefangen er hatte 2 Aussteiger.Um kurz vor 4 kam die WSP aus Heiligenhafen angebraust#h um die Fischereischeine zu kontrollieren.Natürlich alles I.O.


Gruss Hausmarke
*


----------



## Angelopa (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.01.2009 
Kutter / Boot: MS / Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SO 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: heftig, sonst hätten wir sicher mehr gefangen
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-14 Meter
Naturköder: Watt.- und Seeringelwurm
Montage:2 Haken über dem Blei, Perlmuttperlen, Nachläufer
Fänge: Ich 9 Platten, der Rest 1-5 Platten/Pers.

Auf dem ganzen Schiff wurden mit 25 Personen ca. 100 Platten und ein Dorsch gefangen. Eckbert hat sich wie immer Mühe gegeben und keine Dorschstellen angefahren. So kamen wir auch nicht in die Nähe der Laichdorsche. Lieber 1kg Plattfisch als 20kg Laichdorsch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/shake.gif. Im März werden wir wieder mit unser 11köpfigen Truppe in Laboe aufschlagen und die Ostsee unsicher machen.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif


----------



## Fishcat23 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.01.2009 
Kutter / Boot: MS / Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: SO 2-3
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-20 m
Montageilker solo 100-150g alle Farben
Fänge: Mit 25 Anglern ca.100 Dorsche von 2-15 kg ( 90% Milchner )
Fazit: Dorsche haben fast alle gebissen!
Ein Grund warum ich kein schlechtes Gewissen habe, war der Schleppnetzkutter der morgens im Hafen gelöscht hat.
Was da an Laichdorschen angelandet worden ist fangen die MS Einigkeit und MS Forelle im ganzen Frühjahr nicht.
Es ist auch nicht nur ein Schleppnetzkutter unterwegs, von den dänischen Stellnetzkuttern die die Wracks dichtpflastern 
ganz zu schweigen. ( Habt das Einholen mal beobachtet. ):c


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: 24.1.2009*
Uhrzeit:9:00 bis 14:00
*Kutter: *Christa
*Hafen:* Wismar
*Wind:* Süd-West, geschätzt 4
*Wetter:* bedeckt, wenige kurze Schauer, 2-4°C
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 15 - 20 m
*Köder:* Pilker mir Heringsvorfach 
*Wer:* Andi, Manne, ich und ca. 40 weitere Angler
*Fänge:* Manne 32 Heringe, Andi 45 Heringe + 1 Dorsch, ich 38 Heringe, auf dem Kutter wurden gut Heringe gefangen, ca 10 Dorsche insgesamt

*Sonstiges: *Meiner Meinung nach ist die Christa immer noch einer der besten Kutter auf der Ostsee. Sehr sauber und top in Schuss. Crew ist schweigsam aber sehr aufmerksam (Gaffen oder Helfen beim Entwirren von Leinensalat). Käpt'n suchte fleißg nach Dorsch, leider ohne großen Erfolg. Mit ca. 40 Anglern war es aber diesmal aber zu eng an Board.


----------



## bigbetter (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *31.01.2009
*Uhrzeit*:06.00 - 17.30 Uhr
*Boot:* MS Jan Cux
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Heikendorf / Belt - Langeland
*Wind:* Ost 4 zunehmend 5
*Wetter: *Trocken; Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *von 5-7 m bis 25-30 m alles was der Belt so hergibt
*Köder:* alles was die Kiste hergab Gufi´s, Pliker, Twister, es war kein erfolgreicher auf dem ganzen Schiff auszumachen
*Wer:* Ich und ca. 50 andere, Kutter war voll belegt, kein Platz mehr auf dem ganz Schiff
*Fänge:* Hoch waren 2, insgesamt um die 10 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff, ich null !!

*Sonstiges:* Tour war geplant für Grossdorsch auf dem Belt für € 55,- !? Ich bin zum ersten mal überhaupt mit der Jan Cux und Ihrem Kapt. unterwegs gewesen.
Erst die 3 1/2 h Fahrt, um dann vor Langeland 5 mal in Fischernetze zu geraten.
Die Ruten auf der Steuerbordseite waren zwar alle mehrmals gleichzeitig krumm, es waren aber alles HÄNGER.  Viele, so wie ich haben einige Tackle´s im Meer gelassen !!!
Wir haben beobachten können, wie ein Fischer seine Netze einzog, gespickt mit wenig Dorsch, aber dafür um so mehr Gufi´s und Pilker ! ;-(
Es wurde dann um 13.30 Uhr abgebrochen, um noch ein Wrack anzulaufen das auf dem Rückweg lag. Es kam ein Dorsch am Heck hoch ! Danach wechsel auf eine Kiesbank/Kante die vor ca. 2 Jahren "wohl" mal ganz gute Dorsche gebracht hat. Ergebnis: null Dorsch!!
Viele werden jetzt sagen: Selber schuld ! Und Sie haben recht !!!
Ich lese ständig von den Laichdorsch Diskusionen, ich kann Euch alle beruhigen, es kam nicht ein Laichdorsch gestern mit hoch !! .-)
Ich werde bis zum April warten, wie sonst jedes Jahr und hoffe dann auf mehr Glück !


----------



## Waldemar (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: 29.1.2009*
Uhrzeit:13:00 bis 14:30
*Kutter: *kleinboot *Hafen:* schaprode
*Wind:* no 2
*Wetter:* bedeckt, -3°C
*Fangtiefe:* ca. 15 - 20 m
*Köder:* Pilker +gummi
*Wer:* markisenburki u. ich
*Fänge:* 1 leichdorsch ca. 0,4m

*Sonstiges: *um 04:00 losgefahren, panne auf der a20:g, adac geholt, 10:00 geslipt,
motor gezickt, ausversehen falsch gefahren, ca 13:00 vor dranske angekommen, 2 stunden gesucht#q , keine fische da.
alles in allem ein interessanter u. erlebnisreicher tag:m.


----------



## Katerle (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: 31.1.2009*
Uhrzeit:7:00 bis 15:00
*Kutter: *MS Chemnitz
*Hafen:* Warnemünde
*Wind:* NO 3-4
*Wetter:* bedeckt,2-4°C*
Fangtiefe:* ca. 12 - 20 m
*Köder:* Pilker mir Heringsvorfach , Pilker mit Jigs
*Wer:* Ich + Kumpel + 15 andere
*Fänge:* Kumpel 2 Küchendorsche(50),ich ebenfalls 2 Küchendorsche(50)  und 40 Heringe (durschnitt 30-40cm)Rest:Hoch waren 6 Küchendorsche und queer durch Heringe halt
*Sonstiges: *Großes Lob an den Kapitän,sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden und sehr nett.Daran nichts auszusetzen.
Auch der Kescher/Gaffservice war super.
Kritikpunkte sind lediglich die schlechten Säuberungsmöglichkeiten(nur 2 Bretter und diese grad ma 10cm breit) sowie die Verpflegung.
Ich weiss Erbsensuppe ist Standard aber die war echt dünn und dann musste man für die Bockwurst auch noch 1,50 abdrücken...net fein :v


----------



## Scheiteldelle (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *2.+3.02.2009
*Uhrzeit*:07:00-15:00 Uhr
*Boot:* MS Südwind
*Hafen/Seegebiet: *Burg (Fehmarn); am 2.2. Westfehmarn; am 3.2. Nord-West Fehmarn
*Wind: *Nord-Ost Montag 7+:v;Dienstag 4-5
*Wetter: *Bewölkt
*Fangtiefe: *ca. 5-40 m
*Köder: Pilker, Gummifisch, Beifänger*
*Wer:* Kollege und Ich
*Fänge:* nichts !!! Am 2.2. 17 Personen 2 Dorsche; am 3.2. 18 Personen 8 Maßige

Es waren keine Köderregeln erkennbar. Alle auf verschiedene Farben und Köder.

War wohl Neptuns Rache, weil so viele in sein Wohnzimmer gekotzt haben.


----------



## Fishcat23 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 05.02.2009 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS / Einigkeit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen/ zwischen KO5 und KO6
*Wind:* S-SO 2-3
*Himmel:* bedeckt, Nebel
*Drift:* ok
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 18-20 m
*Montage:*Pilker solo 70-100g grünrot mit grünem Octopus
*Fänge:* Mit 35 Anglern ca. 150 Dorsche. Bei mir waren es 7 Stück.
Die MS Südwind lag neben uns die Fänge waren ähnlich gut.
2 dänische Schleppnetzkutter rollerten auch die ganze Zeit in dem Gebiet.|gr:
Also lieber die Dorsche bei zufriedenen Anglern als bei den Fischern.


----------



## Bela B. (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 06.02.2009
*Angelzeit: *Abfahrt ca.7.00 Uhr - Ankunft ca.15.30 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Kehrheim 2
*Heimathafen: Laboe*
*Wer*: Ich und 7 andere
*Wetter*: Nebel
*Wind*: schwach S-SO
*Drift:  keine Drift !!!*
*Fangtiefe*: 15-25m
*Montage*: ich Wattwurm,andere Angler Pilker
*Fänge*: acht Angler: zwei maßige Dorsche,sechs Platten !!!
*Sonstiges: *
Sehr schwieriges Angeln, da keine Drift und da die Fische sehr vereinzelt standen.Zwei Angler hatten je einen Dorsch und weitere zwei Angler je einen untermaßigen Dorsch.
Zwei weitere blieben schneider.Einen weiteren Angler den ich ein paar Wattwürmer gab,konnte vier Platten fangen.
Ich hatte den ganzen Tag nur 8 Bisse#q,davon habe ich nur 2 Platten bekommen !!!!

       |wavey: Petri Bela B. |wavey:


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 07.02.2009
*Angelzeit: *Abfahrt ca.7.30 Uhr - Ankunft 16 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Langeland
*Heimathafen: Laboe*
*Wer*: Ich und 15 Vereinsangeler + andere
*Wetter*: Nebel
*Wind*: schwach S-SO
*Drift: teilweise keine qber auch teilweise recht schnelle Drift*
*Fangtiefe*: 15-25m
*Montage*: Pilker
*Fänge*: Wir haben mit 16 Mann 4 Dorsche gefangen:c. Ich habe mit 46 cm den größten|kopfkrat. Aufm Heck haben sich 5 Leudde mit Schollen und kleinen nach meiner Meinung nach auch untermaßigen dorschen besackt. Der beste hatte 12 Schollen. Alles auf Wattis. Der Kapitän sagte, dass es NUR auf Wattis läuft und Pilker tod wäre. 
Wir haben die Dorsche bis auf eine ausnahme in den ersten 3 Drfiten also bis 9 Uhr gefangen. Den 4 Dorsch haben wir in der vorletzten Drift erwischt.

Was noch anzumerken ist, dass wir nur noch einen Austeiger hatten, sonst war KEIN ich wiederhole KEIN Kontakt mit Fischen auzumachen.#q#q

Fazit: Nächste Tour auf jeden Wattis und Montagen einpacken
*#6
*


----------



## Fischkalle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wo: Wismar
Kutter: MS Christa
Wer: ich und ca. 25 weitere Frühaufsteher 
Wann: 08.02.2009

Fänge: alle zusammen ca. 10-12 Dorsche, einige Wittlinge, wenige Heringe und eine Platte.

Der Beste hatte 2 und mehre sind als Schneider nach Hause.

Dennoch großes Lob an den Kapitän (fleißiges Suchen). Aber wenn der Fisch nicht da ist.......:c. War das erste mal auf der Christa. Besatzung und Boot sind super. Also auf ein neues


----------



## Ronny N. (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *14.02.2009
* Kutter / Boot:* MS Hai IV
* Heimathafen: *Heiligenhafen
*Seegebiet: *Fehmarn   Belt   Tonne 5   Feuerschiff  
* Wind: *NW 5
* Himmel: *sonnig
* Drift: *1,7 Kn  1,2 Kn  0,5 Kn
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *25 bis 15 Meter
* Jiggfarbe:* Gummifisch motoröl glitter(1 Dorsch)
* Pilkerfarbe: *grün (3 Dorsche)
* Montage: *Pilker mit Beifänger
* Wer: *2 Angler
* Fänge: *leider nur 4 Dorsche bei 37 Anglern
* Sonstiges: *Nette Mannschaft nur zu wenig Dorsch
                Fisch des Tages gefangen auf der MS Einigkeit
                Dorsch 103 Zentimeter 13,23 Kilo


----------



## fishingexpert87 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *16.02.2009-17,02
*Kutter / Boot:* ms jan cux
*Heimathafen: *
*Seegebiet: südliche langeland*
*Wind: *öst.
*Himmel: *
*Drift: *0,6
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 25*
*Pilkerfarbe: sonne (blau silber ,Grün silber-schwarz)*
*Montage: solo pilk danmark  blitz pilker*
*Wer: *mein dad  und ich  
*Fänge: 110cm mit 30pf *
*Sonstiges: kann nur besser werden als ostwind.... eigentlich kann man nur abraten in diesen gebiet fischen zu gehen....*


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.02.2009
Kutter / Boot: Jeanneau, "Open Air"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rügen - Glowe
Wind: 4 – 5(?)
Himmel: wechselhaft
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25
Jiggfarbe: verschiedene
Pilkerfarbe: verschiedene
Montage: Pilker 70-100gr mit 1 Beifänger (dunkelgrün/fluo Mak/ Twister in Krabbenfarbe
Wer: Skipper Larsen und unsere Torsvag-Crew (Frank, Hajo, Jo und ich)
Fänge: 2 Dorsche ca. 50
Sonstiges: es war grimmig kalt; unsere Trollingtour haben wir schnell abgebrochen; die Versuche stattdessen Dorsche zu fangen, brachten uns zwei Küchendorsche - dann Abbruch und zurück in den Hafen; gefühlte Temperatur -10° - Wassertemperatur 0-1°

aber unsere Nachbarn aus der Pension hatten (im Quicksilver) einen Lachs von 10,5kg und hatten einen weiteren größeren kurz vor dem keschern verloren!!


----------



## Chris-Ostsee (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.02.2009
Kutter / Boot: Jeanneau, "Open Air"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rügen - Glowe
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: wechselhaft
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25
Jiggfarbe: verschiedene
Pilkerfarbe: verschiedene
Montage: Pilker 70-100gr mit 1 Beifänger (dunkelgrün/fluo Mak/ Twister in Krabbenfarbe
Wer: Skipper Larsen und unsere Torsvag-Crew (Frank, Hajo, Jo und ich)
Fänge: 65 Dorsche ab ca 45 (dabei 5 von knapp 5kg)
Sonstiges: wir haben etwa viereinhalb Stunden im Bereich nördlich/nordostwärts Tromper Wiek geangelt und unser Skipper Larsen fuhr die Dorsche immer wieder sehr gut an;

weitere ca 25 untermassige und ca 10 massige (waren uns zu leicht) wurden zurückgesetzt

hier ein paar bilder


----------



## symebi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Am 18 und 19.02.09 Timmendorf ( Insel Poel ) MS Vorwärts bei Westlichen Wind, Hering satt, Super große Dorsche auf alle beide Tage bei 14 Anglern 20 Dorsche zwischen 90 und 105 cm insgesamt auf beide Tage waren es ca. 70 Dorsche.
Fast alles auf Pilker 80g, Kieler Blitz.
Beifänger: Japanrot


----------



## scropex (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 21*.02.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Tanja
*Heimathafen: *Heiligenhafen
*Seegebiet: Spitze *Fehmarn (vor den Wellen versteckt)
*Wind: *NW Stärke 5
*Himmel: bedeckt, kein regen*
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-9 *Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* motoröl glitter, softorange glitter 
*Pilkerfarbe:* orange/silber
*Montage: alles, pilk,jig, natur*
*Wer: 11* Angler
*Fänge:* ca.20 dorsche, alle zwischen 50 und 70cm
*Sonstiges:* -alle Kutter(HAI IV,Klaus Peter)+diverse private haben diesen spot beangelt-am tag zuvor wurde auf dem gesammten kutter gerade ein dorch gefangen. durch heftigen seegang, war viel drift-so dass mann beim jiggen auf 150g gehen musste um kontakt zu bekommen-das hatten von den 11 leuten aber nur 3 drauf, darum hätten die fänge in der masse höher ausfallen müssen


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*28.02.2009*
Kutter / Boot: *Leihboot von Angeltreff Neustadt/Holstein
*Heimathafen: *Neustadt/Holstein
*Seegebiet: *Lübecker Bucht
*Wind: *schwach umlaufend , später 1-2
*Himmel: *stark bewölkt mit einigen Regenschauern und am Vormittag diesige Sicht*
Angel/Fangtiefe: *15-22 m*
Jigfarbe: *Rot, Schwarz*
Pilkerfarbe: *Braun/schwarz, glitter*
Angelmethode: *Pilken, Schleppen*
Wer: *Meine beiden Kumpels und meiner eine*
Fänge: *5 Dorsche 46-48 cm, 1 Meerforelle 46 cm
Sonstiges: Der ganze Tag war wie verhext, die Bisse beim Pilken kamen an diesem tag auf einen fast leblos geführten Pilker oder Twister, beim Schleppen sind wenigstens die größeren Dorsche rauf gegangen, diesen tag standen alle Dorsche auf Naturköder, die wir aber nicht dabei hatten.
Na ja hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Wolleraer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:01.03.2009 9-17 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Angelboot Linder Fishing 440
Seegebiet: Ahrenshoop
Wind: Süd-Ost 3
Himmel:bewölkt vereinzelt Sonne Sicht 1sm
Angel/Fangtiefe: 5-12m
Wobbler: Rapala Barsch 
Blinker: rot schwarz  
Naturköder: Ukeleifetzen
Angelmethode: Schleppen Driftangeln
Wer: Kumpels und meiner eine
Fänge: 2 Dorsche 58 und 65cm auf Wobler
Sonstiges: Auf Naturköder ging nix. Das Wasser hatte 2 Grad und der Fisch ist einfach nicht unter Land vermutlich wird sich das erst wesentlich bessern wenn das Wasser mindestens 2-4 Grad wärmer wird.


----------



## M-V Angler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:20.02.2009 9-16 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Mietboot 
Seegebiet: Wustrow (Fischland)
Wind: O-NO 3
Himmel: bewölkt, Schneefall, vereinzelt Sonne,anfangs neblig dann gute Sicht 3 km
Angel/Fangtiefe: 10-14m
Angelmethode: Pilken, Dropshot, Gummifisch
Wer: 2 andere und ich
Fänge: insgesamt 8 Dorsche zwischen 38 und 53 cm

einen auf Vibrazock, einen gehakt mit großem Jig, einen mit rot-schwarzem Pilker an den Kiemen gehakt, einer hat auf die DS-Montage gebissen und der Rest auf einen über dem Grund hängen gelassenen silbernen Pilker, der die Bewegungen vom Boot mitmachte, wobei sich hier noch ein weiterer Dorsch an der Wasseroberfläche befreien konnte


----------



## Topic (8. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:07.03.09 7.30-15uhr
Kutter / Boot: Seebär
Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind: kp:q
Himmel: bewölkt,teilweise leichter regen,nachher nur wolken
Angel/Fangtiefe: 12-22,5m
Angelmethode: Pilken,jiggen
Wer: mein dad,5 andere und ich
Fänge:mein dad ein dorsch ca.30 cm natürlich durfte der wieder schwimmen,einen guten verloren,und 5 heringe,ich ein dorsch 43 cm(der größte:vik::vik::vik:und einzige)und ein hering|uhoh:
die anderen hatten paar heringe zwischen 5-20 stück.

sonst naja tag war nich so schön...wetter nich toll,bisschen kalt,viel gefahren,die beiden dorsche die gebissen haben..beide auf kieler blitz selbe farbe.heller bauch,oranger rücken,eine flanke hell die andere schwarz....(spezial):q
aber die gulasch suppe war lecker...hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## Björn (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:**13.03.2009**
Kutter / Boot: *Leihboot von Kalles Angelshop
*Heimathafen: *Neustadt/Holstein
*Seegebiet: *Lübecker Bucht von Sierksdorf bis Pelzerhaken
*Wind: *W / SW 3
*Himmel: *stark bewölkt 
*Angeltiefe: *5-20 m*
Angelmethode: *Pilken, Schleppen*
Wer: *Mein Angelkumpel und ich 
*Fänge: gar nix
*Sonstiges: Ganz trauriger Start ins Angeljahr... :c
7 Stunden ausdauernd in allen Tiefen Wobbler, Blinker und später auch mal aus Verzweifelung Pilker durch das Wasser gezogen - nix zu machen. #c
Lt. Kai von Kalles Angelshop ist zur Zeit sehr schlecht auf Dorsch. Vor Kurzem waren wohl diverse Kutter-Flotten mit ihren Schleppnetzen in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs und haben alles umgepflügt. |gr: Seit dem sieht es mau aus.
Auch noch keine Heringe auf dem Echo, obwohl die Fischer tw. schon volle Netze haben sollen...


----------



## Der Himmel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*12.03.2009*
Kutter / Boot: *MS Chemnitz
*Heimathafen: *Rostock (Warnemünde)
*Seegebiet: *Kadett-Rinne
*Wind: *erst Ententeich dann 1-2
*Himmel: *stark bewölkt mit einigen Regenschauern und am Vormittag diesige Sicht*
Angel/Fangtiefe: *15-22 m*
Jigfarbe: *Rot*
Pilkerfarbe: *Blau/Silber und Orange/Gelb*
Angelmethode: *Pilken*
Wer: *Vater, Onkel und ich*
Fänge: *39 Dorsche 40-83 cm
* Sonstiges:* ein paar Gute und einen richtig Guten verloren.  Es wurden auf dem Kutter (8 Mann) über 80 Dorsche gefangen. 


*Tag der Ausfahrt:*13.03.2009*
Kutter / Boot: *MS Chemnitz
*Heimathafen: *Rostock (Warnemünde)
*Seegebiet: *Kadett-Rinne
*Wind: *3-4
*Himmel: *stark bewölkt, viele Regenschauer, gegen Mittag Auflockerung*
Angel/Fangtiefe: *19-22 m*
Jigfarbe: *Rot*
Pilkerfarbe: *Blau/Silber und Orange/Gelb und Grün/Schwarz/Glitter*
Angelmethode: *Pilken*
Wer: *Vater, Onkel und ich*
Fänge: *8 Dorsche 40 - 72 cm
*  Sonstiges*: Den zweiten Tag hätten wir uns sparen könnem, aber lustig wars dennoch! Es wurden ca. 25 Dorsche gefangen (10 Mann)

Wir haben von den 2 Tagen 22 Kilo Filet mitgebracht, selbst der Kapitän war von unserem Erfolg überrascht.

mfg


----------



## Cashek (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 17.03.2009
*Wo:* Neustädter Bucht vor Sierksdorf/ Haffkrug/ Neustadt
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Womit:* Kleinboot von Angeltreff
*Wind:* W ca. 5 bis 6 (18 ktn., später 25)
*Angelmethode:* Pilker, teils mit Heringsvorfach
*Fänge:* keine

Sind mittags aufgrund des zunehmenden Windes und der nicht vorhandenen Fänge wieder rein. Haben mit Schwerpunkt tiefes Wasser um 18m gefischt.
Mefos sollen laut AT gut beim Schleppen gehen, aber Mefo ist nicht unser Fisch.
Hering kannst vergessen noch.#c
Angeltreff wieder sehr freundlich und kundenorientiert.


----------



## noworkteam (19. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 17.03.2009
*Wo:* irgendwo 40 Meilen auf der Nordsee
*Wer:* 10 Niederlander und ich
*Womit:* Valkyrie
*Wind:* keine Ahnung,..,recht wenig
*Angelmethode: *Naturköder auf Octupus-Vorfach, Gummifisch
*Fänge:* bei 40 aufgehört zu zählen, gesamt  +400 ..größter ca.80cm

Perfekte Nordsee-Tour, 2,5 Std Anfahrt, und dann 6 Std ununterbrochen Wrackangeln in einem Wrackgebiet, welches ein erneutes Umsetzen überflüssig machte, selbst als kaum Drift da war hatten die Fische Lust


----------



## forellenhunter81 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *14.03.2009
* Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot 
* Heimathafen: *Kühlungsborn
*Seegebiet: *Trollegund
* Wind: *W - SW 2-3
* Himmel: *sonnig
* Drift: *keine Ahnung, jedenfalls genau richtig
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *5 - 10m
* Köder: *Gufis in Orange, Snaps, Wiggler, NK's, Stripper
* Taktik: *Stachelschweintaktik (6 Ruten geschleppt), tote Rute und vom driftenden Boot geworfen
* Wer: *Micha (Mann meiner Cousine) und ich
* Fänge:  *ca. 25 Dorsche zwischen 35 und 70cm, wobei 5 untermassige zurück gingen
* Sonstiges: *bis 14Uhr nur 3 Fische; nachdem die sonst zuverlässige Stachelschweintaktik kläglich versagte, haben wir uns treiben lassen und kamen die ersehnten Bisse; die Fische standen in kleinen Trupps von 2-3 Fischen und mussten mühsam gesucht werden; die tote Rute erwies sich mit 5 Fischen als sehr erfolgreich; beim Hochholen vom Snaps gabs bei Micha einen Nachläufer einer kleinen Forelle


----------



## Petrusautor (23. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.03.2009
Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim II
Heimathafen: Laboe
Seegebiet: Kieler Bucht (Schießgebiet bis vor Damp)
Wind: NW 5-6
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: stark
Welle: bis 2 m
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 23 m
Köder: Pilker, Jigs, Naturköder (Wurm und Fetzen)
Wer: 44 Bremer Angler
Fänge: Nicht der Rede wert! Wenige Dorsche (max.45 cm, überwiegend untermaßig), ein paar Wittlinge (max. 38 cm) und einige Plattfische (winzige Klieschen, ein paar kleine Schollen, max. 33 cm)

Sonstiges: In der Eckernförder Bucht wurden kilometerweise Torpedosteuerdrähte "gefangen". Vielen Dank an die Marine, es war ein spannender Tag.


----------



## angelaffe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.03.2009*
Kutter / Boot: *MS Simone
*Heimathafen: Eckernfoerde*
*Seegebiet: Eckernfoerdener Bucht*
*Wind: *3-4
*Himmel: durchwachsen**
Angel/Fangtiefe: *19-22 m*
Jigfarbe: alle kombis**
Pilkerfarbe: Japanrot,Schwarz**
Angelmethode: *Pilken und Naturköder ( Wattwurm) teils auch Heringspatanoster*
Wer: Ich mit 6 Kumpel und 25 weitere Angler**
Fänge: 3!* Dorsche 40 - 60 cm und ein Butt auf dem kompletten Kutter
*Sonstiges*: Kein Komentar


----------



## Iltis (30. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *28.03.2009*
Kutter / Boot: *MS KLauspeter
*Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen*
*Seegebiet: Fehmarn*
*Wind: 2*-3
*Himmel: strahlender Sonnenschein**
Angel/Fangtiefe: *19-22 m*
Jigfarbe: alle kombis**
Pilkerfarbe: Japanrot,silber, silberblau, grüngelb, gelbrot, einfach alles, was die Kiste hergab**
Angelmethode: *Pilken*
Wer: Ich und 20 weitere Angler**
Fänge: 5!* Dorsche 40 - 60 cm, ich selber davon 0, von den 5 wurden 3 gerissen, so dass nur 2 wirklich gebissen haben!!
*Sonstiges*: Auf Nachfrage bei den anderen Kuttern wurde an diesem Tag nur auf der Ostpreussen1 einigermaßen (25) gefangen!
Selbst auf der MS Einigkeit gibt es seit Tagen keine herausragenden Fänge!!!!


----------



## djwollehh (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich war heute mit meinem Papa in Neustadt. Haben uns da beim Anglertreff ein Boot gemietet. Wir waren von ca 8:00 - 15:00 uhr auf dem Wasser. Sind nach der Hafenausfahrt links rum, in tiefen zwischen 15-20m. Der Erfolg war 1 (in Worten EINEN |krachDorsch.Der hatte dann doch schon,gut gemeint geschätzt,30cm#d#d,also wieder rein. Weder auf Naturköder,noch auf Pilker und schon garnicht auf Heringsvorfach lief etwas. Wenigstens waren die Herren von der Küstenwache bei der Kontrolle auf See sehr nett#6


----------



## dorschsucher (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*.28.03.09*Kutter / Boot: *eigenes
*Heimathafen: warnemünde                Seegebiet: schüttstelle 3-4 seemeilen nördlich vor warnemünde                          Wind: *2-3                                            *Himmel: sonnig         Angel/Fangtiefe: *17-20m*
Jigfarbe: alle kombis**
Pilkerfarbe: Japanrot,Schwarz**
Angelmethode: *Pilken,auch Heringspatanoster*
Wer: Ich mit 2 Kumpel **Fänge: 4* Dorsche 40 - 60 cm und  50 heringe gute grössen
*Sonstiges*: Kein Komentar


----------



## Bauer (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 4.4.09
eigenes Boot, Travemünde/Lübecker Bucht
Angelzeit 14-16 Uhr
Tiefe ca 20m
Heringspaternoster und Pilker
Fänge: 21 Heringe und 4 Dorsche
Bemerkung: Heringe waren noch ziemlich weit draußen


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 05.04.09 13:00 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: Sonnig mit ein paar Wolken
Wind: West mit 3-5
Wasser: 6°C
Luft: 13°C
Paternoster: 5 Haken à 6er Größe
Fangtiefe: Zwischen 8 und 12 Metern
Fang: 65 Stück, alle nachher geräuchert und aus dem Rauch gleich warm gegessen, wunderbar

LG Svenno


----------



## rohrhof (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *28.03.2009
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Kalinin
*Heimathafen: Sassnitz*
*Wind: 2-3*
*Drift: Schwach*
*Himmel: leicht bedeckt-sonnig*
*Angel/Fangtiefe: *15-20 m
*Pilkerfarbe: Japanrot,Schwarz*
*Angelmethode: *Pilken ohne Jigs
*Wer: Ich und nen Kumpel*
*Fänge: *11 Dorsche (ich 6 Kollege 5) davon einen releast, der Rest zwischen 40 und 65 cm.


----------



## rohrhof (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *30.03.2009
*Kutter / Boot: FK Möwe*
*Heimathafen: Sassnitz*
*Wind: 2-3*
*Drift: Schwach-mässig*
*Himmel: bedeckt*
*Angel/Fangtiefe: *15-20 m
*Pilkerfarbe: Japanrot,Schwarz*
*Angelmethode: *Pilken ohne Jigs
*Wer: Ich und nen Kumpel*
*Fänge: 7* Dorsche (ich 3 Kollege 4) waren alle maßig aber keine Rießen alle zwischen 50-65 cm.


----------



## Andi28 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:04.04.2009
Kutter / Boot:Boot vom Kumpel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Großenbrode/Fehmarn
Wind:1-2 
Himmel:Blau
Drift:Null|uhoh:
Angel / Fangtiefe:8-20 m
Jiggfarbe:Japanrot und Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Blau,schwarz-rot,silber-blau
Montageilker mit Jigs
Wer:Kumpel und ich
Fänge:null :c
Sonstiges:Wir sind noch den aus Heiligenhafen gefolgt aber
das hat leider aus nichts gebracht.#q
Trotz meiner ersten nullnummer auf see ein schöner Tag.(nach der Bootstour#g)


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 6.04.09
*Kutter/Boot:* Leihboot von Angeltreff
*Heimathafen:* Neustadt/Holstein
*Wind :* 2, später 4
*Himmel:* diesig, später Sonne
*Drift:* fast null, später ziemlich stark
*Angel/Fangtiefe*: 10-15 m
*Jigfarbe:* Schwarz und Rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Blau, Braun-Silber-Glitter
*Montage:* Heringsvorfach mit Pilker, Pilker und Twister und Naturködersystem mit 2 Haken und Wattwurm oder Wobbler
*Wer*: 2 Kumpels + ich
*Fänge:* 30 große Heringe + 4 Babydorschen von 23-30 cm
*Sonstiges:* Absolut *******, endlos geschleppt, kein Zupfer, keine einzige Spur von guten Dorschen , wie verschwunden, oder kleben am Grund?!


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 7.04.09
*Kutter/Boot:* Leihboot von Angeltreff
*Heimathafen:* Neustadt/Holstein
*Wind :* 4, später 2
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* erstmal recht stark, danach fast gar keine
*Angel/Fangtiefe*: 10-15 m
*Jigfarbe:* Schwarz und Rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Blau, Braun-Silber-Glitter
*Montage:* Heringsvorfach mit Pilker, Pilker und Twister und Naturködersystem mit 2 Haken und Wattwurm oder Wobbler
*Fänge:* 2 Küchendorsche , 26 Heringe und eine Flunder
*Sonstiges*: Schon mal besser als am Vortag, aber trotzdem nicht besser, wer weiß, wo die Dorsche sind, ist jetzt eher warscheinlicher ne Mefo zufangen als nen Küchendorsch


----------



## harryparske (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Meeresangler
Am 10.04.09 liefen wir mit33 Anglern mit der MS Jule
um 17 Uhr in Heiligenhafen aus.#h
Vorgesehen war Richtung Dänemark,aber bei Winstärke4-5
blieb der Kutter nur in der Nähe von Fehmarn.|kopfkrat
Freitagnacht wurden ca.50 Butts gefangen.
Ab Samstagmorgen war Pilken angesagt.
Nach 6-7 Stunden und 5 massigen Dorschen haben wir die
Tour abgebrochen(Gott sei Dank).#c
Der Kutter ist eine Zumutung!!!!!
Der Gang zwischen Reling und Aufbau war so eng das man 
sich aneinander vorbei pressen musste.#q
(Schade um die Nickelswalde);+
Wir haben beschlossen ein mal nie wieder.
Haben andere ähnliche oder positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gruss Harry


----------



## Fish&Chips (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.04.2009
Kutter / Boot: Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Seegebiet: In Gegend von Staberhuk
Wind: Ost 3-4
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: Erst wenig dann besser
Welle: ja, kleene
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 23 m
Köder: Pilker, Jigs,
Wer: So um die 19 + Kumpel und ich
Fänge: Kumpel 12 Dorsche ich 6
Sonstiges: Hatte gedacht die Dorsche wären nach dem guten Wetter langsam abgeleicht. Es war aber ein Irrtum#t Teils wirklich noch prall gefüllt...
Zum Schiff: Kapitän war wirklich sehr bemüht die Fische zu finden!
ABER: Der Service war grottig! 
1) Mannschaft war beim Gaffen nicht zu finden, und der Kapitän beschwerte sich bei uns auch noch ,wenn er beim Gaffen helfen sollte, weil seine Leute es nicht für nötig hielten...!!! 
2) Platzvorbestellung gibt es nicht (telefonische Auskunft), aber alle guten Plätze waren reserviert für "Schiffsschläfer" und Gäste vor Ort die nicht wie wir 300km fahren mussten...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *18.04.2009

*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Antje
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Maasholm 
*Wind: *3 , nachlassend
*Wetter:* Sonne / mittlere Drift
*Fangtiefe: *8 - 12
*Köder: *Pilker & Jig
*Wer:* ca.30 Leute 
*Fänge:* Die Angler fingen Wittlinge (2/3) & Dorsch (1/3). Nur ein Angler mit Wattis, lief auch nicht besonders. Viele kleine (knapp maßige) Dorsche, wenig mittlere, 2 oder 3 "Gute".
Insgesamt ca. 2 Wittels und ca. 1 Dorsche pro Mann (Durchschnittlich).

Ich fing 2 Dorsche 45 & 60 cm und 2 gute Wittels.... den zu kleinen Restfang beider Arten habe ich zurückgesetzt... so um die 6 Fischlein.

*Fazit:* Konzentriertes Angeln & das Ausschöpfen aller meiner Möglichkeiten / Kenntnisse, sowie ein guter Platz im Heck brachten kein besseres Ergebnis. #d


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *19.04.2009

*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Antje
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Maasholm 
*Wind: *5 - 6 aus Nord-Ost (ordentlich Seegang!!)
*Wetter:* Sonne
*Fangtiefe:* -
*Köder: *-
*Wer:* ca.21 Leute 
*Fänge:* -

*A B B R U C H* der Kutterfahrt nach ca. 1,75 Std.!

Der Seegang war so stark, daß fast alle Angler sich (nach Abstimmung) zur Umkehr entschlossen haben. Es fand kein Angeln statt, wäre bei dem Wind & Seegang & Drift nicht möglich gewesen. Auf der Hinfahrt wurde der Bug gesperrt, es kam viel Wasser über Reeling & Bug, viele haben gekotzt oder waren kurz davor, wenige haben sich aus dem Salon an Deck getraut (Hinfahrt).

*Fazit:* Gut das wir abgebrochen haben, es hat einfach keinen Sinn gemacht.
PS: ...gekotzt habe ich nicht, aber ohne den Abbruch, so in ca. 1 - 2 Std, ...wer weiß... :q


----------



## BigHead (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: 19.04.2009

** Kutter/ Boot:* *MS Jan Cux

Hafen/Seegebiet: Kiel Heikendorf**

Wind: 5-6**

Wetter:* *morgens extremer wellegang mit starker gischt, nachmittags sonne**

Fangtiefe:  **um die 20 m bei Langeland,
selbst über den Wracks stand kein Fisch 

** Köder: Japanroter Twister, vereinzelt Pilker (Orange-Gelb-Silber)
**
Wer: ca.40 Leute

Wellen: extreme Wellen, aber zum Glück liegt die Cux gut im Wasser

Fänge: insgesamt ca. 40 + ca 100 untermaßige, ich selbst konnte von 11 Fischen einen maßigen mitnehmen
2 ca 80cm Dosche, keine (wenn nur sehr kleine) Wittlinge, auf Hering sind wir nicht gefahren

Fazit: Bomben Kapitän, Bernhard gibt echt sein bestes.
Trotz alledem sind die Fänge nicht mehr überragend.
Meinte selbst Bernhard, der ab dem Sommer sein Wohnort + sein schiff (seine Forellle, die im moment noch in Heikendorf liegt) nach Rügen auf Saßnitz verlager wird und dort sein Geschäft weiterführen wird. Er sagt, dass dort pro Kopf durschnittlich 20 Dorsche gefangen werden
*


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *18.04.2009

*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Albertros
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Hirtshals, Küstentour, 1 Stunde Fahrzeit
*Wind: *3-4 bft
*Wetter:* Sonne pur
*Fangtiefe:* 20-30
*Köder: *Pilker 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* ca.15 Leute 
*Fänge:* gut, ich 9 Dorsche, 50-90 cm, größte 6 kg

*Tag: *19.04.2009

*Kutter/ Boot:* MS Albertros
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Hirtshals, Küstentour, 1 Stunde Fahrzeit
*Wind: *2-3 bft
*Wetter:* Sonne pur
*Fangtiefe:* 20-30
*Köder: *Pilker 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* ca.20 Leute 
*Fänge:* gut, ich 5 Dorsche, 50-85 cm, größte 5 kg


----------



## Stühmper (22. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag : *21.04.2009

*Kutter/Boot : *MS Karoline / Heiligenhafen

*Wind : *3-4

*Wetter : *Sonnig und nur klasse #6

*Fangtiefe : *18-30 Meter

*Köder : *Pilker und ein Beifänger , GuFi leider zwecklos

*Wer : *Insgesamt 12 Männer und eine Frau

*Fänge : *Ich hatte 10 Dorsche und einen Wittling , allerdings
konnte ich nur einen Dorsch mit 45cm verwerten . Insgesamt
kamen ca. 8 zum Verwerten aufs Deck-leider nicht mehr .

*Besonderheiten / Service : *Die Anzeige war wunderbar nur
kann niemand die Grösse der Fische erkennen , ich habe mich
richtig wie Zuhause gefühlt auf der MS Karoline ! Der Service
zum Mittag gab es Nackensteak mit Pommes und Salat für
5.-Euro ! Sonst gibt es woanders ne' Suppe mit Wurst für 4,50 Euro , auch daß Frühstücksbüffet war 1a . Jederzeit
fahre ich wieder mit diesen Schiff !


----------



## Fishcat23 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag : *23.04.2009
*Kutter/Boot : *MS Blauort / Laboe
*Wind:* schwachwindig
*Wetter :* blauer Himmel und nur Sonne #6
*Fangtiefe : *10-16 Meter
*Köder : *Pilker 60 g + Beifänger Japanrot und Wattis
*Wer :* Ich und 12 andere
*Fänge :* 4 Dorsche ( 40- 72 cm ), 4 Butt und ca. 50 Wittlinge ( 35 stk mitgenommen alle über 30 cm )#6#6
Es sind ca. 10 maßige Dorsche an Deck gekommen.
Jeder Angler hatte an diesem Tag Fisch in der Kiste.
*Besonderheiten / Service :* Toller Tag mit viel Fisch, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht zu kuttern.

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## Mini-Broesel (26. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag : *25.04.2009
*Kutter/Boot : *MS Jan Cux/Heikendorf
*Wind:* morgens 4-5 später 6/ Drift:0,7Kn
*Wetter :* blauer Himmel und nur Sonne #6
*Fangtiefe : *16-22m
*Köder : *Pilker solo Rot/Grün
*Wer :* Ich,3Kumpels und 40 andere
*Fänge :*Ich hatte 1 richtig dicken Dorsch und 3 Miniwittels/Kumpel1:2 knap maßige Dorsche/Kumpel2 auch 2 knapp maßige Dorsche/Kumpel3 nix:q
Insgesamt wurden auf dem Kutter 24 Dorsche,9Platte,1 Hornhecht und diverse Miniwittlinge gefangen.
*Besonderheiten / Service :
Bernhard hat sich echt Mühe gegeben den Fisch zu finden..blos leider war keiner da.Am Ende des Tages hat er aber dann doch kurz vor Dänemark noch ein par gute Stellen gefunden#6
*


----------



## Dorsch13 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag : *25.04.2009
*Kutter/Boot : *MS Blauort / Laboe
*Wind:* morgens 4-5 später 6
*Wetter :* blauer Himmel und nur Sonne #6
*Fangtiefe : *sehr tief hatte ich das gefühl
*Köder : *Pilker 90 g + Beifänger Japanrot und Wattis
*Wer :* Ich und 9 andere auf dem Heck 
*Fänge :* ca.15 maßige Dorsche und unzählige kleine wittels auf dem ganzen Heck.            
Jeder Angler hatte an diesem Tag Fisch in der Kiste.
*Besonderheiten / Service :* Egbert meinte es wäre der erste tag an dem es mit Pilker wieder einigermaßen gut lief.


----------



## platfisch7000 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.04.09
Kutter / Boot:Wiking / Kappeln
 Seegebiet: zwischen Schleimünde und Areo
Wind: nicht mehr als 2bft es war Ententeich
Himmel:Wolkenlos
Drift:keine
Angel / Fangtiefe:13m-24m
Jiggfarbe:rot und schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:rot und schwarz
Montageilker mit und ohne Drilling!1-2 Beifänger
Wer:Ich und 31 andere (13 Jugendliche davon)
Fänge:192 Wittlinge und 26 Dorsche auf dem Kutter
Sonstiges:Es war ein sahnemäßiges Wetter,nette Leute und Fisch
Ich habe 5 Dorsche ü 38cm mitgenommen (größter 65cm) gefangen habe ich ca 40!!!
Wittlinge habe ich ca 30 mitgenommen!gefangen habe ich ca 60!!!
Es lässt also hoffen in der Westlichen Ostsee gibt es wieder Dorschbrut!
Hoffentlich sind die Fischer dieses mal gewissenhafter!

G.Plat000
------------------


----------



## remobreit (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag : *02.05.2009
*Kutter/Boot : *Christa in Wismar
*Wind:* morgens 2-3 später 1-2, wenig bis gar keine Drift
*Wetter :* strahlend blauer Himmel und Sonne satt! ( Sonnenbrand... )
*Fangtiefe : *um 20m, Lübecker Bucht vor Grömitz
*Köder : *erst Pilker + Beifänger, später Pilker pur... schwarz-rot
*Wer :* ca. 40 Mann 
*Fänge :* ich 5, Schwiegervater 2... ansonsten durchschittlich... einige hatten nichts. Bester ( vom Bug ) hatte 9 Dorsche. Die Größe war durchweg sehr gut... ca. 50 - 75cm + vereinzelte Hornis...
*Besonderheiten / Service :* War die erste Fahrt mit der Christa. Bin sonst immer mit der Peter2 raus. Die Crew und der Kutter sind sehr gut... werde jetzt wohl öfter die Christa nehmen..


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *02.05.2009
*Kutter/Boot : *5PS Baltica IV/ Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* zwischen Staberhuk und Katharinenhof
*Wind:* morgens 2 O, im Tagesverlauf praktisch nix mehr
*Wetter :* blauer Himmel und nur Sonne #6
*Fangtiefe : *16 Meter
*Köder : *Pilker 75g Rot-Gelb
*Wer :* Ich und Töchterchen
*Fänge :* Ich 1 Dorsch:g, Töchterchen 8 Dorsche. Insgesamt 5 Stück mit jeweils 4-5 Pfund für die Kiste, der Rest schwimmt wieder
*Besonderheiten / Service :* Keine Drift, daher Fische schwer zu finden.


----------



## Hausmarke (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.05.2009 10:30 - 17:00 Uhr
Boot: DJ 1
Seegebiet: Katharinenhof und Staberhuk
Wind: eigentlich gar nichts
Himmel: blau Sonne pur
Drift: sehr wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 8 und 16 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe: orange/silber
Montage: eine pilk und eine mit Wattwurm,letzten 2 std nochmal geschleppt brachte 2 schöne Dorsche
Wer: Kollege und ich
Fänge: insgesamt 19 Dorsche davon ich 12,grösster 72cm rest 55 - 60cm

Gruß Hausmarke


----------



## Dorsch13 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag : *3.05.09
*Kutter/Boot : *Ms Kehrheim 2
*Wind:* fast garkein wind vorhanden
*Wetter :*  erst neblig dann aufklarend dann regen
*Fangtiefe : *ca.20m
*Köder :1.rute 1 Jig+ Pilker 55g 2.rute 2wattis*
*Wer :* ca. 40 Mann 
*Fänge :* ich 40 gute wittlinge:vik: Kollege ebenfalls 40 gute wittels
*Besonderheiten / Service :Teilweise wurden Doubletten von wircklich schönen Wittels gefangen. Großes Lob an Gerrit er hat sich viel mühe gegeben den fisch zu finden.
*


----------



## -TroutHunter- (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,
waren gestern mit der MS Kehrheim von Burgstaaken (Fehmarn)
los auf Dorsch!
Insgesammt wurden mit Mühe und Not knapp über 20 massige Dorsche gefangen! ( 40 Angler)
Eine Wirklich magere Ausbeute! #d

Gruss TH|wavey:


----------



## Keule1988 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:3.5
Kutter:Ms Karoline
Wind : Wo ??
Wetter: Sonne,Wolken mix
Fangtiefe: 8-20 m
Drift: Wäre schön gewesen
Wer: 13 Leute
Fänge:40 Dorsche
Ich: Ich hatte 6 Dorsche und somit zweitbestern aufm Kutter der Beste hatte 8
Sonstiges: Wie immer gab es nichts zumeckern. 
Ein perfekter Kutter!!! Wenn kein Fisch kam ging es weiter und nicht wie bei vielen anderen Kutter. Daher giebt es für mich nur ein Schiff. Die MS Karoline.
Sollten sich vllt mal mehr Angler eine fahrt mit dem Schiff trauen. Dann wäre die begeisterung von Heiligenhafen aus zufahren wieder da.
Weil hier ist es noch ein echtes Erlebnis!!!
*


----------



## elchmaster (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 5.05.09
Kutter/Boot : Ms Simone :l
Wind: W drehend auf NW 4-5
Wetter : erst regen dann aufklarend 
Fangtiefe : ca.20m
Köder :1.rute 2 Jig+ Pilker 125g ohne Drilling
Wer : 9 Mann
Fänge : ich 10 Dorsche wobei davon 7 #6 (es scheint wieder Dorsch heranzuwachsen) wieder schwimmen. Mein bester 65 cm. Bis auf einer hatte jeder seinen Fisch. Der "eine" hatte nur untermaßige #d:q. 
Sonstiges: Wie immer netter und guter Service. Ihr müßt mit dem schlimmsten rechnen...ich komme wieder.:vik:


----------



## bacalo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Vorneweg: „Ich muss Keule 1988 widersprechen“!

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: *MS Karoline*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht/Dahme
Wind: *3-4 SWS*
Himmel: Auch die Sonne zeigte sich ab und zu
Drift: Interessant
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Wenn Dorsch da war –EGAL!
Pilkerfarbe: Rot mit gelb, mal Rot mit Silber
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger, bei Zweien ungutes Gefühl
Wer: 17! (3 aus AB, 8 aus LEV und 2 aus BO, Boardie Zanderkiller 88 und ich sowie 1 oder doch 2;+ weitere Angler.
Fänge: Boardie Zanderkiller 88 war das erste Mal auf einem Kutter und fing den Fisch des Tages, siehe (demnächst) mal bei BalticKölln sowie einen 45er. Selber hatte ich drei so um die 55-60 cm. Insgesamt wurden nicht mehr als ca. 24 brauchbare Dorsche gefangen. 

Hier und da wurde einer mit u30 (nicht ü30) gefangen.
Sonstiges: Vom Wetter her der beste Tag der vergangenen Ostsee-Angelwoche. Denke, die Dorschis sind vom Laichgeschäft so gestresst, dass sie erst mal alleine auf Nahrungssuche gehen. Nahrung ist ja genug vorhanden und daher kommt es wohl vermehrt auf eine gefühlvolle Köderführung an.


----------



## Flatman (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: *Hanno Günther*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde/vor Wustrow
Wind: *3-4 W*
Himmel: Überwiegend Sonne kurzzeitig bewölkt
Drift: Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Rot, Rot/schwarz, Schwarz 
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger, 
Wer: 17Angler.
Fänge: Ich 2 maßige 7drunter, Fast jeder hatte Fisch viele unter maß
Insgesamt ca 40 Dorsche und eine fast 60er Scholle

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: *Hanno Günther*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde/ vor Wustrow
Wind: *5-6 w später 2-3*
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: anfangs sehr schnell+ Hohe Dühnung später nachlassend 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Rot ,Rot/schwarz, Schwarz
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: 17 Angler
Fänge: ich 4 dorsche und 7 unter maß Insgesamt ca 25 dorsche allerdings haben nur 5 Leute geangelt der rest hat "angefüttert"

Fazit: Sehr guter Kutter freundliches Personal selbst der Käptn hat beim landen der Fische geholfen am 2. tag hat der Smut die fische ausgenommen da bei dem seegang sonst noch Angler geschlachtet worden wären. 
Leute lasst euch die "Rote Flotte" nicht madig machen zumindest auf der Hanno Günther haten wir zwei sehr schöne Tage und ich würde jederzeit wieder mit rausfahren.


----------



## bacalo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: 4-5 um West, Wellengang 1 Meter
Himmel: Grau, Wolkenverhangen doch trocken
Drift: gerade noch angenehm
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: Egal, es war Jiggen angesagt:vik:
Montage: Zwei Jigghaken
Wer: 15 Angler, 8 aus LEV, 3 aus AB, 2 aus BO, 2 aus MSP
Fänge: Zusammen wurden 60 gute Dorsche zwischen 45 bis 80 cm gefangen
Boardie ZK 88 hatte 3 und in meiner Kiste lagen 8 alle zwischen 55 und 65 cm
Sonstiges: Heiko und Claudia waren begeistert und wir freuten uns über den 
gereichten Küstennebel


----------



## bacalo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:                       06.05.2009
Kutter / Boot:                           MS Karoline            
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:            Lübecker Bucht/Dahme
Wind:                                       6 SW, in Böen bis 8, mind. 1 Meter Seegang           
Himmel:                                    Wolkenverhangen aber trocken
Drift:                                         Aber Hallo
Angel / Fangtiefe:                     10-12 m
Jiggfarbe:                                  Von Schwarz über rot bis hellbraun, auch Kontrastfarben
Pilkerfarbe:                               Rot-Gelb u. Schwarz, auch mit Rot-Grün
Montage:                                  125 gr. mit einem, hier und da auch mit zwei Beifänger
Wer:                                         3 aus AB, 2 aus BO, 2 aus WL, 1 aus dem Emsland, 2 aus MSP
Fänge:                                      Denke, das sich einige Dorschies den Hals verrenkten, da der Pilker nur 
so vorbei huschte. Selber hatte ich zwei um die 70ig, einen davon im
Unterkiefer gehakt. ZK 88 hatte vier auf Beifänger (schwarz/rot und 
orange/braun), der Rest hatte ein ähnliches Ergebnis (so um 2-4
Stücker), aber alle deutlich über 50 cm.            
Sonstiges:                                Diese Hardcore-Driften brachten Einigen blaue Flecken.
                                               Da die MS Karoline ab Donnerstag ausgebucht war,  war packen angesagt. Wünsche der MS Karoline immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel; bis zum nächsten Wiedersehen alles alles Gute!!!!!!!!!!!
Peter


----------



## bacalo (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:                   07.05.2009
Kutter / Boot:                          Einigkeit 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:      Vor Dahme
Wind:                                      4-5 W, 0,5 Meter Seegang 
Himmel:                                  Wolkenverhangen
Drift:                                       i.O.
Angel / Fangtiefe:                   10-14 m
Jiggfarbe:                               Egal, sogar Schweinchenrosa brachte einen Dorsch
Pilkerfarbe:                             Rot-Gelb u. Schwarz-Silber
Montage:                                75 gr., zuerst mit einem Beifänger
Wer:                                       17
Fänge: Im Schnitt hatte jeder mindestens zwei gute Küchendorsche um die 55 cm.
ZK 88 hatte drei auf *Beifänger* (schwarz/rot bzw. Schweinchenrosa).
Meine sechs Stücke fing ich auf Solopilker bis 65 gr. Größe zwischen 45 und 70 cm.
Macht einen Heidenspaß mit der leichten Spinngerte zu fischen#6
Auch die Einigkeit versteht es, den Fisch zu finden.


----------



## Usch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: *4 NO, *später abnehmend
Himmel: Sonne 
Drift: Mittel-schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: Rot, Rot/schwarz, Schwarz 
Montage: - 
Wer: ca. 14 Angler.
Fänge: Wohl an die oder sogar über 200 Plattfische und *ein maßiger Dorsch.* Ansonsten noch einige Dorsche um 15cm.
Alle an Board haben mit Wurm geangelt. Es wurde gar nicht versucht Dorsch zu finden, sondern direkt ein Gebiet angefahren um auf Plattfisch zu angeln und dort den ganzen Tag geblieben.
Die Mitangler schienen mit der Plattfischangelei auch zufrieden zu sein, insofern will ich die Langeland auch gar nicht kritisieren das sie in dieser Art und Weise auf die miserablen Dorschfänge reagiert haben (die Blauort dümpelte übrigens auch die ganze Zeit in unserer Nähe).
Ich persönlich fahr aber nicht mit dem Kutter raus um dann auf Platte zu angeln, kann also nur hoffen, dass sich das bald wieder ändert.


----------



## bacalo (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: Einigkeit 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Unter der Brücke durch und wieder rechts ab
Wind: 4-5 S-W, angenehmer Seegang 
Himmel: viele Wolken, wenig Sonne
Drift: i.O.
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-12 m
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz/Rot und Orange
Pilkerfarbe: Rot-Gelb u. Heringsfarben 
Montage: bis 75 gr., zuerst mit einem Beifänger
Wer: 15 (?)
Fänge: Im Schnitt hatte jeder mindestens zwei gute Dorsche zwischen 60 u. 70 cm.
ZK 88 hatte zwei auf *Beifänger* und einen 80iger auf einen Kiler Blitz Orange/Silber.
Bis zu letzten Drift hatte ich auch drei, so um die 60 cm. Bei den letzten drei Würfe konnte ich noch zwei 70iger mit einem 50 gr. Heringsfarbenen Solopilker verführen.
Macht einen Heidenspaß mit einer leichten Spinngerte zu fischen 
Wirklich, die Einigkeit versteht es, den Fisch zu finden.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 18.05.2009
Kutter/Boot: Leihboot von Anglertreff Neustadt
Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: 2-3
Wetter: meist Sonnig, am Abend deftige Regenschauer
Fangtiefe: 2-4 m, 15 m
Köder: Blinker, Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel
Wer: 2 Kumpels(Tim und Patrick) und meiner einer
Fänge: zusammen 69 Stück (Patrick 20, Tim und ich 49), größter hatte 81 cm#h
Sonstiges: Hatten sehr viele Aussteiger , war schwer alle Bisse zu verwerten hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht, obwohl das Angeln auf Dorsch und Plattfisch zu kurz gekommen ist


----------



## Stühmper (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 20.05.09

Waren mit der Flemish Cap vom www.ostseeangelclub.de
von Maasholm aus los . Gefangen wurde Dorsch , Plattfisch
und Hornhechte .

Leider war es schwierig mit leichten Pilkern und GuFis zuangeln weil ein sehr Böiger Wind wehte und die Drift doch echt schwierig war .

Aber dieses Boot mit der Crew kann ich Uneingeschränkt 

weiterempfehlen !













Stühmper


----------



## makrelen-manu (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 21.05.2009
 Kutter/ Boot: Leihboot Neumann / Baltica1
 Hafen/Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Tonne vor Staberhuk
 Wind: um 3 Beaufort aus Ost
 Wetter: bewölkt
 Fangtiefe: 14 Meter
 Köder: Twister, Pilker und Naturköder
 Wer: mit drei Anglern
Fänge: 5 maßige Dorsche und jede Menge Baby-Dorsche#q

Tag: 22.05.2009
  Kutter/ Boot: Leihboot Neumann/ Baltica1
  Hafen/Seegebiet: Fehmarn / vor Katharinenhof
  Wind: um 4 Beaufort aus West
  Wetter: bewölkt, teilweise sonnig
  Fangtiefe: 10-12 Meter
  Köder: Twister + Pilker in Wackelpuddinggrün
  Wer: mit drei Anglern
 Fänge: Ein Super Tag mit reichlich Fisch. 39 schöne Dorsche über 40cm.die größten 6-8 Pfund. Dazu  noch 10 Hornis.:vik:


----------



## titi2 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 24.05.2009
 Kutter/ Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot
 Hafen/Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Klausdorf
 Wind: um 0-1 Beaufort aus Ost, dadurch kaum Drift
 Wetter: Sonne satt
 Fangtiefe: 14 Meter
 Köder: Twister, GuFi
 Wer: ich 
Fänge: 3 maßige Dorsche(45cm,70cm,80cm) und überall wirklich jede Menge Baby-Dorsche#q


----------



## Monsterqualle (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 21.05.2009
Kutter/ Boot: FK Möwe/ Bensersiehl
Hafen/Seegebiet: Nordsee vor Langeoog
Wind: um 1-3 Beaufort aus Ost, dadurch kaum Drift
Wetter: Sonne satt
Fangtiefe: 12- 18 Meter
Köder: Makrelenvorfach
Fänge: ich 34 Makrelen
Wer: ich und 29 andere
Besonderes: Für die Jahreszeit haben wir schon ganz gut gefangen.Es gab einige ohne Fisch und hoch waren ca. 40 Makrelen. Schwärme waren nicht vorhanden. Es wurden nur Einzelgänger gepickt.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 22.05.2009
Wer: 3 Personen
Wo: Sagasbank, Canyon und vor Grobro
Wind: West 3-4
Womit: Dorschfänger 1 (Mietbot)
Was: 11 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (45-60 cm) und unzählige Mini-Dorsche

Tag: 23.05.2009
Wer: 3 Personen
Wo: Sagasbank und vor Grobro
Wind: West 5 später nur noch West 3
Womit: Dorschfänger 1 (Mietbot)
Was: 6 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (45-65 cm) und wiederrum unzählige Mini-Dorsche

Tag: 24.05.2009
Wer: 3 Personen
Wo: vor Meschendorf, Staberhuk und Katharienhof
Wind: praktisch nicht vorhanden
Womit: Dorschfänger 1 (Mietbot)
Was: 1 Meerforelle (48cm) als wir mal für 5 min. vor Katharienhof auf 4 m geschleppt haben und 3 !!!!! Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (40, 57, 60 cm) und mal wieder ein paar Mini-Dorsche

Wir waren an allen Tagen tlw. in der Nähe der Kutter, selbst am Sonntag als gar kein Wind da war, dümpelten die Ostpreussen und Klaus-Peter vor Meschendorf her. Scheint so als wenn an Tonne 5 derzeit auch nichts gefangen wird. Was sehr gut geht sind aktuell die Platten auf der Sagasbank.
Und nochmals ein dickes Petri an Makrelen-Manu der am Freitag vor Katharienhof einen Traumtag erwischt hat. Leider war der Wind zu stark, sonst währen wir noch rüber gekommen.
Am Sonntag hat die MeFo den Tag noch gerettet, sonst währe außer schön Wetter nicht viel gewesen.

Grüße


----------



## FalkenFisch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 25.05.2009
Kutter/ Boot: Baltica III/
Hafen/Seegebiet: Fehmarn Staberhuk und Katharinenhof
Wind: 3 aus West, abflauend auf 1 und umlaufend
Wetter: morgens Wolken, späterSonne satt
Fangtiefe: 14- 18 Meter
Köder: Pilker rot gelb
Fänge: 6 gute Dorsche (55-65) zum mitnehmen und jede Menge Nachwuchs #6 sowie drei kleine Wittels
Wer: ich
Besonderes: wenn die Menge an Kleinfisch mal groß wird, gibts bald wieder viele große Dorsche


----------



## sundangler (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 21.05.2009
Kutter/ Boot: Privat Boot
Hafen/Seegebiet: Ostsee westlich von Hiddensee
Wind: morgens 2, nachmittags 4
Wetter: Sonne pur
Fangtiefe: 9-20 Meter
Köder: Pilker in blau/weiß und Rapala Deep Tail Woobler
Fänge: 3 Dorsche von je 4kg und 4 weitere etwas kleinere. 7 Hornhechte
Wer: 3 Freunde und ich
Besonderes: Die 7 Hornhechte beim schleppen in 8-9m Tiefe gefangen.


----------



## elchmaster (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 27.05.09
Kutter/Boot : Ms Simone 
Wind: W drehend auf NW 5-6
Wetter : sonnig bewölkt 
Fangtiefe : 8-20 m
Köder :1.rute 1 Jig+ Pilker 125g ohne Drilling
Wer : 13 Mann
Fänge : ich 5 Dorsche wobei davon 2 wieder schwimmen. Im Schnitt 1-2 maßige Dorsche pro Mann.
Sonstiges: Wie immer netter und guter Service.


----------



## forellenhunter81 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 22. - 24.05.2009
Kutter/ Boot: Kleines Boot
Hafen/Seegebiet: Rund um Kap Arkona
Wind: 5-6
Wetter: bewölkt
Fangtiefe: 6-20 Meter
Köder: Wobbler, Meerforellenblinker, Gummifische; Fliege
Fänge: ca. 100Dorsche; 1 Flunder; 2 Hornhechte
Wer: 5 Freunde und ich
Besonderes: Sehr mühseliges Angeln, da die Dorsche sehr verstreut waren. Das Angeln fand unter grenzwertigen Windbedingungen statt und erschwerte den beiden Anfängern auf meinem Boot den Angeltag. Sonst war es wieder mal ein gelungenes Herrentagswochenende auf Rügen.#6


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag: *Dienstag, 26.05.09
*Kutter/Boot: *Kalles Angelshop-Leihboot
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Neustädter Bucht
*Wind:* Stärke 4 
*Wetter:* Sonne,Bewölkt im wechsel
*Fangtiefe: *2-12 Meter
*Köder:* Wattwurm,Wobbler,Blinker,Heringe
*Wer:* Kollegen und ich
*Fänge: *3 Schollen und ca. 50 Horni´s

*Besonderes:* Das Wetter war am Dienstag absolut grenzwertig,starker Wind :vmußten auch gegen 9:45 wieder rein fahren weil uns der Vermieter angerufen hat. Es war eine Gewitter front im Anmarsch. Ruck zuck war das Gewitter auch da...hier mal ein großes Lob an Kalles Angelshop und sein Team, da fühlt man sich gut aufgehoben und man hat gemerkt das man sich dort auch gedanken macht #6 toll...
Nach ca. einer Std. war der ganze Spuk wieder vorbei und wir durften dann endlich raus auf´s Wasser...
Wir wollten eigentlich auf Platte und Hornis gehen aber aufgrund des Wetter´s sind wir dann dicht unter Land gefahren...Sierksdorf und Blauer Abel war genau richtig...Anker geworfen, Spinnrute mit Wasserkugel und als Köder Heringsfetzen und schon gingen die Horni´s drauf...Alles in allen ein guter Tag bis auf den starken Wind

Gruß an alle Angler...#:


----------



## Keule1988 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:30.5
Wo:Heiligenhafen
Kutter:MS karoline
Wind:4-5 Nordost
Wetter:Mal Wolken mal Sonne
Drift: Zeitweise Standen wir fast später schon ganz ordentlich.
Fangtiefe: 20-32m
Köder: Pilker mit Jig
Wer: ich und 17 andere.
Fänge: 5 Dorsche habe ich mitgenommen und 4 kleinere wieder rein in die Freiheit.
Sonstiges:Meine Dorsche die ich mitgenommen hab waren alle zwischen 55-76cm.
Größter Dorsch des Tages war 86cm und 12 Pfund. Davon waren aber auch noch ein 2ter genauso groß uind genau so schwer.
Heiko hat wieder alles gegeben und ist den großen unter anderem auch meiner doublette 76 und 75 hinterher gefahren weil die nicht weg wollten vom wrack.
Waren den ganzen Tag an den Wracks und so kamen ungefähr 50 Fische Hoch von sehr guter Größe.
Aber die meisten haben sich mehr als reichlich was abgerissen. Merkwürdiger weise hatte ich nicht einen hänger ich glaube aber das war die ausnahmen.
Wollten eigentlich ne 16 Stunden tour machen aber durch den Nordost wind war es ihnen uzu unsicher ob es geht vom den Wellen aber ich glaube es wäre gegangen weil die Starkböen blieben zum glück aus. Somit haben wir eine 10 Stunden Tour gemacht für 30 Euro also wirklich Top und das essen war auch wieder Top!! Einfach der beste Kutter !!!!


----------



## CptHaddock (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 01.06.2009
Kutter/ Boot: Bad Doberan / Warnemünde
Hafen/Seegebiet: Ostsee ca. 13 nm nordöstlich von Warnemünde
Wind: um 2-3 Beaufort aus NE, kaum Drift
Wetter: Sonne pur
Fangtiefe: 13-19 Meter
Köder: Erst 80 g Pilk Orange plus 1 Jig Japanrot später 80 g Spitzkopf in Orange ohne Drilling plus 2 Jigs in Japanrot
Fänge: Ich 11 Dorsche bis 55 cm plus eine Reihe Untermaßiger
Wer: insgesamt 13
Besonderes: Lief richtig gut. Insgesamt etwa 60 Fische an Bord, kein Nichtfänger, 17 Fische waren hoch, dann ich mit 11, 8, 2 x 7 bis zu zwei. Geiles Wetter. Fische in vernünftiger Größe kamen nur auf rotem Jig. Auf Pilk nur Untermaßige.


----------



## Pesu83 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:1.6
Wo:Heiligenhafen
Kutter:MS Karoline
Wind:2-3 Nordost
Wetter:Sonne pur
Drift: genau richtig
Fangtiefe: 15-35m
Köder: Pilker mit Jig
Wer: Frank und ich mit 17 anderen
Fänge: Frank einen von 5 pf. Ich 4 kleine (2 GROßE am Wrack abgerissen:c) die die wieder die Freiheit genießen.Im Ganzen so um die 40 Stück sehr gute größen .Größter 89cm. und knapp 13 pf. schwer
Sonstiges:War wie immer ein super Tag auf der Karoline. Es lief ja nicht so gut mit den Fischen aber Heiko hat sich alle mühe gegeben welchen zu finden.Kurz vor mittag hat er noch ein Wrack angesteuert was mitten im Belt liegt  und hat dafür auch noch ne Stunde hinten dran gehängt(Ostpreußen war schon um 15.00 zurück wir erst um16.30.Einfach der beste Kutter der Ostsee.


----------



## 09025 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag : 30.05.09
Kutter/Boot : Ms Simone 
Wind: NW 5-6 / starker Wellengang
Wetter : sonnig/leicht bewölkt
Fangtiefe : 8-20 m
Köder :2 Jig+ Pilker 75-125g 
Wer : ich + 2 Freunde + Vater / Rest ca. 12 Mann
Fänge : wir - nur zu kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge, sonst ca. 7-9 maßige Dorsche

Tag : 31.05.09
 Kutter/Boot : Ms Simone 
 Wind:  NW 3-4 abnehmend
 Wetter : sonnig 
 Fangtiefe : 8-20 m
 Köder :2 Jig+ Pilker 75-125g 
 Wer : ich + 2 Freunde / Rest ca. 10 Mann
 Fänge : 1x 39cm Dorsch + 1x 44cm Dorsch, sonst wieder nur zu kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge, Rest so ca. 15-20 maßige Dorsche und einen richtigen Großen, den sogar der Käpt´n fotografieren mußte. ich habe ihn leider nicht mehr gesehen 


in Summe betrachtet war es ein Flop, ist nix zu holen gewesen. 
Hat aber mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht, mit Freunden angeln zu gehen#6


----------



## boot (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:31.05.2009
 Boot: Kleines Boot
Hafen/Seegebietamp,Eckernförde
Wind: 2-3
Wetter:Sonne
Fangtiefe: 6-15 Meter
Köder:Meerforellenblinker, Pilker 
Fänge: ca. 100 Dorsche, 8 Hornhechte
Wer: 1 Freund und ich
Besonderes: Dorsche sehr verstreut. Sonst war es wieder mal ein gelungenes Angeln vor Damp.#6 lg


----------



## titi2 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 02.06.2009
 Kutter/ Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot(5PS)
 Hafen/Seegebiet: Fehmarn / Klausdorf
 Wind: um 4 bis mindestens 5  Beaufort aus NordWest, starke Drift 200g Blei um 2 kleine Twister am Boden zu halten!
 Wetter: Sonne satt
 Fangtiefe: 7-10 Meter
 Köder: Twister
 Wer: ich 
Fänge: 3 maßige Dorsche(45cm,55cm,75cm) + 4 Kleine die ich zurückgesetzt habe


----------



## JUK28 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: Fishhunter 2- Kleinboot- (angeln-exklusiv.de)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Glowe / Rügen vor Kap Arkona
Wind: 4-5 aus West
Himmel: bedeckt mit sonnigen Abschnitten
Drift: stark bis sehr stark :v
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-20 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Orange/Japan-Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Rainbow, Motorölglitter Gummifisch
Montage: Einzeljigmontage mit Pilker oder Gummifisch
Wer: Ich und 4 andere Familienmitglieder
Fänge: total 25 schön maßige Dorsche + 1 Hornhecht
Sonstiges: Der größte Dosche hatte ca. 12 Pfund, war ein toller Tag auf Rügen!!!:vik:


----------



## JUK28 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.05.2009
Kutter / Boot: MV Albatross
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Schaprode/Wittower Fähre Rügen
Wind:3-4 später abnehmend um 2
Himmel:Anfangs bedeckt dann sonnig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-22 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Orange und Grün
Pilkerfarbe: Gummifisch in Grün/Gelb, Pilker Schwarz Rot
Montage: Gummifisch, oder Einzeljimontage mit Pilker (60-80Gramm)
Wer: Ich und mein Schwiegervater
Fänge: Ich hatte 17 schöne Dorsche und meine Schwiegervater 3 Dorsche
Sonstiges: auf dem Schiff wurden mit ca. 12 Anglern ca. 125 Fische gefangen! War ein toller Tag auf einem guten Schiff mit tollem Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Fahre gerne wieder mit der Albatross!!!


----------



## haukep (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann: Donnerstag, 28.05.2009
Wo: DK, Helnaes auf Fünen
Was: Eine 50er und eine 35er Flunder
Wetter: Nord-Nordost zwischen 7 und 10
Wer: Ich
Womit: Wattwurm
Sonstiges: Ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit mit einem Ruderboot. Bei 4 BFT sind wir raus und bei 8-9 wieder rein - naja, 500 Meter weiter als geplant :m *


----------



## Sassone (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

[FONT=&quot]*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 06.06.09
*Kutter / Boot:* gemietetes Kleinboot, 40PS
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Rund um Fehmarn
*Wind:* 3-5, später böhig auch mehr
*Wetter:* sonnig
*Drift:* starke bis sehr starke Drift
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 7 - 13 Meter
*Köder: *Pilker, Gummifisch, 50-80 gr
*Wer:* Ich alleine, die Mitangler mussten wegen Seekrankheit nach kurzer Fahrt abbrechen
*Fänge:* massenhaft kleine bis knapp maßig Dorsche, einige Wittlinge, 2 der knapp maßigen mitgenommen, da extrem unglücklich gehakt
*Sonstiges: *bei den [/FONT][FONT=&quot]extrem grenzwertigen [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wind und Wellenbedingungen war das Angeln teilweise kaum mehr möglich
[/FONT]


----------



## LutzLutz (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

[FONT=&quot]*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 06.06.09[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Kutter / Boot:* gemietetes motorboot[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Rund um laboe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Wind:* 3-5, später böhig auch mehr[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Wetter:* sonnig[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Drift:* strake Drift[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 5 - 20 Meter[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Köder: *Gummifisch, Wattwurm[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Wer:* Ich und vaddern[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Fänge:* massenhaft kleine Dorsche, 3 Wittlinge, 1x ca. 35 cm butt und 1x 70cm dorsch[/FONT]


----------



## makrelen-manu (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

[FONT=&quot]*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 05.06.09
*Kutter / Boot:* gemietetes Kleinboot, 30PS
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Rund um Fehmarn
*Wind:* 3-5 aus West
*Drift:* starke bis sehr starke Drift
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 12 - 13 Meter
*Köder: *Pilker, Jig
*Wer:* zu zweit
*Fänge:* Viele kleine Dorsche. 15 Dorsche über 40 cm wurden entnommen

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 06.06.09
*Kutter / Boot:* gemietetes Kleinboot, 30PS
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Rund um Fehmarn
*Wind:* 3-4 aus Ost
*Drift:* starke bis sehr starke Drift
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 14 Meter
*Köder: *Pilker, Jig
*Wer:* zu zweit
*Fänge:* Viele kleine Dorsche. 17 Dorsche über 40 cm wurden entnommen[/FONT].

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Monsterqualle (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.06.09
Kutter / Boot: Privates Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Marina Wendtorf
Wind: 6-7 aus Ost
Drift: starke bis sehr starke Drift
Angel / Fangtiefe: 2-11 m
Wo: Kieler Förde vor Laboe
Köder: Wattwurm
Wer: meine Frau und ich
Fangzeit: 21:15 -22:30
Fänge: Viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge (Ca. 40 St.).
 11 Dorsche knapp über 40 cm wurden entnommen


----------



## grobro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kuttername: MS Einigkeit

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag, den 07.06.2009
An Bord: 21 Angler

Fänge: 36 Dorsche und so 6 Wittlinge

Ich muss wohl nicht extra schreiben, dass damit nicht der Fang pro Person gemeint ist, sondern auf dem ganzen Kutter!

Und das ganze für über 30 Takken pro Person.
Das war meine letzte Kuttertour. Das bringt so nichts mehr!


----------



## möwe_3 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.06.09
Kutter / Boot: Silverland Fehmarn
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Katharienenhof
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15 m
Köder: Wattwurm Pilker Beifänger
Fänge: insgesamt ca 25 Dorsche bei ca. 15 Mann

Ich war in Heiligenhafen eine Woche, wollte eigentlich mehrmals rausfahren und bin nur bei einer Fahrt geblieben.
Grund:

Jeden Tag bin ich im Hafen gewesen um nachzufragen wie es so war mit dem Fang.
Leider jeden Tag das gleiche, schlecht bis Sch...e.
Egal ob Einigkeit oder Tanja...., keiner war zufrieden mit dem Fang.

Dann habe ich eine Frau in Baltic beim Einkaufen getroffen, habe mich mir ihr unterhalten. Sie hat ein Privatboot und fängt in der Regel ca 15 gute Dorsche pro Tag (rechts von Fehmarn- Katharinenhof oder unter). Ich wollte mit ihr losfahren - wollte sie aber nicht.

>Sie meinte, und auch die Mitarbeiter vom Baltic, es werden nur Fische vom kleinen Booten gefangen, weil sie gezielt an den Orten bleiben wo sich Fisch befindet. 
Anders ist es bei einem Kutter, erste 2/3 Zeit der Anglerei kreist der Schiff hier und da, dann wird kontrolliert wieviel Fisch am Bord ist, wenn wenig, wird gezielt angefahren, sogar 3-5 mal wieder an dem gleichen Platz und da wird gefagen. Aber nur zum Schluss........

Das ist eine Taktik der Kapitäne, aber für mich ist es eine Verarsche hoch 5.

Bin jedes Jahr an der Ostsee, langsam macht es kein Spaß mehr - man angelt 3-4 Stunden nur die Luft, die letzte halbe Stunde, da geht was......

gruß 

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin zusammen,

da hätte ich ja bei Nahe was vergessen!
*
Tag der Ausfahrt:* Samstag, 13.06.2009

*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Forelle
*Seegebiet:* Schleimünde
*Wind/Richtung:* 6-7/ W, in Böen 7-8 aus W
*Himmel:* klar, sonnig
*Drift:* ???? Knoten, aber extremly extrem
*Fangtiefe:* 12-21 Meter
*Montage:* GuFi´s, gedeckte Farben, 60-100 gr. Köpfe, Pilker solo, oder mit einem Befänger/Schwimmkopf
*Wer:* Dr. Komix, 6 Kollegen, ich und ca. 50 andere
*Fänge: *zu acht haben wir ca 100 Dorsche und etliche Wittels verhaften können, aber alle aus Neptuns Kinderstübe.
Insgesamt bei uns nur 4 Maßige, sonst Nemo´s.*

Sonstiges: *
Es gab morgens, als wir aus Hamburg bei der Forelle angekommen waren eine böse Überraschung. Wir hatten für zehn Mann das Heck reserviert.
Aber siehe da, es standen schon zehn Angler am Heck und der Rest des Schiffes war, so schien es, auch schon voll.
Nach kurzen heftigen Diskussion mit der Crew (sorry Matthias) und einigen morgentlichen Telefonaten mit Herrn Mielitz, entschieden sich zwei von uns die Heimreise anzutreten.
Der Rest musste sich zwischen den anderen Angler verteilen.

Aber die Crew hat perfekt auf die verbockte Buchung (doppel Belegung) reagiert.
Ersteinmal gab es eine Kiste Bier aufs Haus, die wir uns teilten mit den kollegialen Mitangler, welche für uns, damit wir wenigstens teilweise zusammen stehen konnten, Platz machten.
Matthias und der Kapitän Rades entschuldigten sich tausend Mal bei uns und sorgten dafür, dass unser Ärger ein bisschen verzog auch wenn wir jetzt nicht gemeinsam am Heck stehen konnten.

Am Montag nach der Tour rief ich nochmal im Büro der MS Forelle und wir fanden zusammen eine versöhnliche Einigung. Die Reederei zeigte sich erkenntlich, was uns endgültig unseren Unmut vergessen lässt.

Vielen Dank, trotz morgentlichen Aufregegungen und Unmutsäußerungen...#6

Gruß

Toby


----------



## Fishcat23 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 18.06.09
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Blauort Büsum
*Seegebiet:* Außeneider
*Wind/Richtung:* SW 5
*Himmel:* Sonne und Wolken
*Drift:* Tiedeabhängig
*Fangtiefe:* 10-20 Meter
*Montage: *Makrelenvorfach
*Wer:*  ca. 20 Angler und ich
*Fänge: *Ich132 Makrelen in guten größen.|supergri

Spaßige Tour mit schonen Makrelen. Die Rücktour war etwas schaukelig aber das ist auf der Nordsee ja nichts ungewöhnliches.:v

Gruß Alex


----------



## klinki (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.06.09
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Nestor / Den Helder
*Seegebiet:* Den Helder
*Wind/Richtung:* SW 4-5
*Himmel:* Sonne und Wolken
*Drift:* schwach
*Fangtiefe:* 10-30 Meter
*Montage: *Makrelenvorfach
*Wer:*  ca. 60 Angler und ich
*Fänge: *6 Makrelen - eher klein

*Sonstiges:* Zu viele Angler auf engem Raum, bei jedem zweiten Auswurf gab´s Verwicklungen. Wobei auch viele Anfänger dabei waren, die die Sache nicht im Griff hatten.
Obwohl sehr viel angefüttert wurde |krank: (die ersten haben sich schon eine halbe Stunde nach Abfahrt über die Reling gehangen), war die Ausbeute sehr mager. Einige sind als Schneider nach Hause gegangen, einige haben ein paar schönere Macarenas gefangen. Mit meinen 6 Stück lag ich im vermutlich im Schnitt.

Jroos,
klinki


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.06.09, 16:00-19:00 Uhr
Boot/Heimathafen: eigenes Kleinboot / Großenbrode
Seegebiet: vor großenbrode
Wind/Richtung: NW 3-in Böen 4-5
Himmel: abwechselnd Sonne und Wolken, ein kleiner Regenschauer
Drift: mäßig
Fangtiefe: 8-12 Meter
Montage: Wattwurm auf Naturködervorfach
Wer: Mein Kumpel Harald und ich
Fänge: 17 Butt, alle gut maßig, und ein Wittling von mindestens 5cm

Wir haben usn einfach treiben und unsere Köder hinterherschleifen lassen; teilweise hatten wir auch Doubletten, aber keinen einzigen Dorsch bis auf den Miniwittling, die Butt dafür in ordentlichen Größen und viele auch schon wieder recht fleischig. Fast alles Flundern und Klieschen, zwei Schollen dabei!


----------



## Alex1986 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.06.2009
Kutter: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken / Fehmarn
Wind: 3-4 / West
Himmel: sonnig / bedeckt / sonnig
Drift: mittelmäßig
Wo: Vor Dahme
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot / Grüner Krebs!!! / Rot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Grün/Gelb/Orange und Kieler Blitz
Wer: Unsere 13er Gruppe und 7 andere
Fänge: Alle 13 zusammen 87 maßige und etliche untermaßige die wieder schwimmen...Ich selber 5 gute Fische
Kommentar: Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Es wurde den ganzen Tag über gefangen, es gab keine größeren Fangpausen!
:q:q:q


----------



## Alex1986 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.06.2009
 Kutter: MS Südwind
 Heimathafen: Burgstaaken / Fehmarn
 Wind: Erst 2, später gar nix mehr / West
 Himmel: sonnig / leicht bewölkt
 Drift: erst mäßig später garnicht mehr! Drift nur beim abremsen
Wo: Vor Dahme
 Jiggfarbe: Japanrot / Grüner Krebs!!! / Rot/Schwarz
 Pilkerfarbe: Grün/Gelb/Orange und Kieler Blitz
Wer: Unsere 13er Gruppe und 10 andere
 Fänge: Alle 13 zusammen 35 maßige und ein paar untermaßige. Ich selber 7 gute Filetdorsche!
 Kommentar: Am Anfangen ging es noch ganz gut zu fischen, später gar keine Drift mehr vorhanden! Es wurde dann nur noch auf Beifänger gefangen...
Crew: Die Crew war super nett, nur das Gaffen musste man selber übernehmen was am ersten Tag sehr problematisch war, weil alle sehr gute Größen gefangen haben und keiner helfen konnte aber sonst Top wie jedes Jahr.

Gesamtfazit: Es war ein super geiles Wochenende mit super Wetter und der Fang war auch in Ordnung! Die vielen kleinen Dorsche lassen mich hoffen das es in 1-2 Jahren wieder super Nachwuchs gibt:m


----------



## Dennis1706 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

schon etwas spät:q





Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.05.09
Kutter: MV Albatross
Heimathafen: Schaprode/ Rügen
Wind: 4-5 aus O, später SO
Himmel: heiter
Drift: mittel bis stark
Wo: vor Hiddensee
Köder: Pilker 50-70g blau/silber,orange/silber,Gufis in orange/schwarz und rot/schwarz mit 60 u.80g Köpfen,keine Beifänger
Angler: 12
Fänge: insgesamt 156 Dorsche:k an Board,hatte 33 stück in guten Größen bis 78 cm,wenig untermaßige
Kommentar: sehr angenehmes Angeln und viel Platz da der Kutter nur auf 12 Leute + Besatzung zugelassen ist
Crew: netter Käptn

Gesamtfazit: bin jedesmal aufs neue überrascht welch gute Dorschangelei in der Ostsee vor Rügen noch möglich ist,nicht zu Vergleichen mit einigen Ausfahrten die wir vor Wismar oder Rostock hatten (bitte nicht übel nehmen) wo teilweise Angler ohne Fisch von Board gegangen sind und die Fangzahlen maßiger Fische nicht selten unter der der teilnehmende Angler lagen.


----------



## Cashek (24. Juni 2009)

*Fehmarn/  Belt Höhe Gammendorf*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.06.2009
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchboot 5 PS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarnbelt Höhe Gammendorf bis Fahrrinne
Wind: N 3-4
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: alle Tiefen von 7 bis 27m
Jiggfarbe: nicht angewendet
Pilkerfarbe: silber, rot, grün eigentlich alles
Montageilker
Wer: Kamerad und ich
Fänge: Hornhechte, nicht einen Dorsch
Sonstiges: Der Dorsch scheint ausgestorben zu sein, die Hornhechte gingen an den leichten Pilker. (10 Stück)


----------



## KlickerHH (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.06.
Kutter / Boot: MS Dorte
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Thyboron/Nordsee
Wind: ??? hatten wir nicht
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: 0,4
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis 35m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: grün
Montageilker
Wer: 5 Jungs und ich
Fänge: 200 Dorsche bis 10KG in 4 Stunden!!!!!!
Sonstiges: Das war der Hammer!!!!

P.S. Weil jemand rumgezickt hat ;-)


----------



## uwe 56 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.06.2009  6-10Uhr
Kutter / Boot: kajütboot 30 PS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wendtorf/Kieler Förde
Wind: NO 3
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: mäßig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-13m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot

Wer:allein
Fänge: 3 Dorsche(75/65/54
Sonstiges: Es keimt ein Fünkchen Hoffnung 

Petri Heil  Uwe 56    #h


----------



## lattenputzer (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.07.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: z.Z. Büsum, Nordsee (Steingrund)
Wind: N 1-2
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 14 is 8m
Jiggfarbe: nein
Pilkerfarbe: nein
Montage:Birnenblei mit Makrelenvorfach
Wer: 2Kameraden, Vater und ich
Fänge: 100, 117, 140 und 178 (ich) Makrelen
Sonstiges: Bereits nach gut 2 Std. Fahrtder 1. Stop, hatte gleich 28 St., dan ging es Schlag auf Schlag weiter, immer nur kurze Fahrten, mehrere Schwärme zum aussuchen, ab 11.00 Uhr war an der Stelle dann aber Schluss bis dahin hatte ich ca. 110 St., haben dann noch einen Schwarm vor der Süderpiep gefunden, um 13:00 Uhr dann Schluss, hatten alle reichlich Fisch, schon um 15:00 Uhr im Hafen: toller Tag, herrlichstes Wetter, super Crew wie immer und Eggi hatte mal wieder den richtigen Riecher. die Blauort kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## bigbetter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Klaus-Peter 
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:*  Heiligenhafen / unter der Brücke durch
*Wind:* 0 - 2, Badewanne
*Himmel:* etwas bedeckt, zwischendrin ab und zu mal Sonne, genau richtig
*Drift:* ausreichend
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* ich schätze mal zwischen 12 - 27 m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot-Schwarz
*Montage:* Pilker solo
*Wer:* Plumsangler 69 und ich, mit ca. 20 anderen
*Fänge:* ich 6 schöne Dorsche zum mitnehmen + einige Nemos die wieder schwimmen, Plumsangler 3 in guter Grösse + Nemos, auf dem gesamten Schiff wurden 38 Dorsche zum Filetieren gebracht !!

*Sonstiges: War ein richtig guter Tag, das Wetter war spitze, die Drift genau richtig und die Dorsche haben auch mal wieder gebissen.*
*Ich war das erste mal auf der Klaus-Peter und kann nur sagen: SUPER !*
*Sen. und Jun. waren richtig gut drauf, Gaffservice hervorragend und Mittagsessen war auch zu geniessen.*
*Rundherum ein wirklich toller Tag, auf einem tollen Kutter !! :m*
*Ich werde die Klaus-Peter auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen !!*
*Hoffe es kommen diesen Sommer noch mehr von solchen Tagen, dann macht Heiligenhafen auch wieder richtig Spass !! #6*


----------



## Fishingstar (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Hanno Günter 
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Warnemünde / Richtung Kadettrinne
*Wind:* 0 - 2 aus O, NO
*Himmel:* strahlend blau
*Drift:* ziemlich zügig, 100g mussten schon ans Band
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* zwischen 10 und 25 m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot/schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot-Schwarz
dazu Gummis in allen Farben an 90 bis 120g Köpfen
*Montage:* Pilker solo, Gummi solo, Gummi plus Jigg
*Wer:* Ich und 15 andere Petrijünger
*Fänge:* ich hatte einen maßigen Dorsch zum mitnehmen + einige Nemos die wieder schwimmen, sowie einen schönen Wittling
Habe nicht meinen besten Tag erwischt denn die anderen Jungs auf dem Schiff haben gut gefangen. Hatte einige Aussteiger, aber das kommt nun eben mal vor. Den herrlichen Tag hat es jedenfalls nicht beeinflusst... Im Schnitt kamen auf jeden Angler fünf gute Dorsche plus einige, die wieder die Freiheit bekamen. Mic natürlich ausgeschlossen.#c Aber es war ein netes Angeln,mit bemhter Crew, bei herrlichem Kaiserwetter


----------



## Hausmarke (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.07. / 05.07. / 06.07. / 07.07.
*Kutter / Boot:* Schlauchi 5 PS und FALKE 90 PS
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Katharinenhof
*Wind:* von 0 - 4
*Himmel:* strahlend blau - bewölkt
*Drift:* von 0,5 - 2,8
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* zwischen 8 und 17 m
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
Gummi: blau/weiß
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau/weiß
*Wer: Olaf,Paul,Malte und Ich*


*Fänge: ca. 200 Dorsche davon vielleicht 100 zum mitnehmen von 50 - 90cm.
*


----------



## Plumsangler69 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 4.07.
Kutter / Boot: Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: wenig
Himmel:schön blau
Drift:wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe:16-20m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: rot und gelb
Montage: Pilker
Wer: Ich und andere
Fänge: ich 3 und gesamt 38 Dorsche, gute Größe
Sonstiges: 

Editiert vom Mod wegen Offtopic und Verstoß gegen die Regeln.

Viel Spaß noch
Euer Plumsangler


----------



## Hornburg (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.07.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: z.Z. Büsum, Nordsee (Steingrund)
Wind: S 6
Himmel: bewölkt, leichter Regen
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 14 bis 8m
Jiggfarbe: nein
Pilkerfarbe: nein
Montage:Birnenblei mit Makrelenvorfach
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: zu zweit 84 Makrelen
Sonstiges: Nach 3,5 Stunden Suchfahrt bis Helgoland, wieder zurück, nach Norden, weiter nach Westen und schwindender Hoffnung auch nur eine Makrele zu sehen, tauchten doch noch die ersehnten Möwen auf!
Eggi hatte den Schwarm gefunden!
Er hat aber ziemlich früh Schluss gemacht. Schon um 15:00 Uhr im Hafen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 12.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Wiking
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kappeln / vor Schleimünde
*Wind:* von 3 - 4
*Himmel:* strahlend blau - bewölkt
*Drift:* ????
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* zwischen 15 und 23m
*Jiggfarbe:* japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Silber/rot
*Wer:* Ich und 35 Andere, in der Masse Jugendliche
*Fänge:* ich 5 Dorsche von 39 - 55cm
*Sonstiges: *Gesamt:121 Fische unterteilten sich dann in 51 Dorsche (bis 84cm), 57 Wittlinge, 10 Plattfische und 3 Heringe auf. Ansonsten noch Unmengen an Kleindorschen.


----------



## platfisch7000 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.07.2009
Kutter / Boot: mein eigenes (Kleinboot)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:  vor Schleimünde
Wind: erst 2 später 4
Himmel: strahlend blau - bewölkt/Gewitter
Drift: 2kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 5 - 24m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz/rot
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Fänge: 10 Dorsche bis 75cm/5 Wittlinge/22 Butt

Sonstiges:Wir hatten eine schön Stelle mit großen Fischen gefunden,da kam die MS Antje aus Maasholm und verdrängte uns von dieser Stelle!Als sie später weg war,war kein Fisch mehr dort!|krach:
__________________


----------



## Bornholmer Leos (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.07.2009
Kutter / Boot : Baltic 2  (Skipper selber) 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet : Heiligenhafen  // Staberhuk
Wind : SW 2-3
Himmel : fantastisch blau herrliche Sonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Drift: 0,3-0,6 knt
Angel / Fangtiefe: zw. 11 und 20 m
Jiggfarbe: Keine
Pilkerfarbe :schwarz / rot , gelb / rot
Wer: ich und 4 Kumpels
Fänge: 55 Dorsche bis 75 cm

Sonstiges: haben aber nur 20 gute maßige mitgenommen die anderen fangen wir in 2 Jahren dann sind sie groß genug.


----------



## NorgePollak (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin  Liebe Anglerfreunde
Hier mein Beitrag
Tag der Ausfahrt:28.06.2009
Kutter:MS Christa
Heimathafen:Wismar
Fanggebiet: vor Rerik
Wassertemperatur:ca.16 Grad
Luft:bis 19 Grad
Gefangen wurde mit Pilker und rote Jiggs 

Wir sind 31 Angler aus Hamburg und Umgebung gewesen. Mein Los hat mich nach vorne 
auf den Aufbau verschlagen.Es war sehr schwer bei dem Geschaukel zu angeln,aber es ging gerade noch.Nachdem ich mir die zweite Tablette am Vormittag reingeworfen hatte,
war mir wieder besser.Meingott war mir schlecht.Ich war doch sehr froh,das ich in der
zweiten Hälfte nach unten konnte.Am Ende hatte ich doch noch 9 Dorsche.Alle zwischen 69 und 47cm.Aber in der letzten Stunde war das angeln inzwischen unmöglich
gworden.Alles viel durcheinander,selbst Dorsche rutschten zwischen meine Beine hin
und her.Die waren aus einem umgekippten Eimer.Daraufhin haben wir uns alle entschlossen das Angeln abzubrechen.Aber trotzdem,ich weiß jetz schon,daß meine
nächste Angeltur wieder mit der Christa ist. Wir alle zusammen haben ein gutes 
Fangergebnis erzielt.Es waren 140 Dorsche,3 Wittlinge und tatsächlich 1 Köhler von 53cm
Ist doch beachtlich "oder"


----------



## Monsterqualle (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:17.7.09
Kutter: FK Möwe
Heimathafen:Bensersiel
Wind: erst mässig dann fast null
Himmel: sonnig von einem Schauer mal abgesehen
Drift:Kaum vorhanden
Köder: Shrimpimitat in Rosa
Fischart:Makrele/ Stöcker
Anzahl:61/ 15
Länge: zwischen 40- 50 cm
Gewicht: alles zusammen ca. 35 KG ausgenommen
Besonderes: Es war nur eine 5 Std. Ausfahrt mit ca. 1,5 Std Angeln. Die Makrelen waren durch die Bank weg recht groß. Ich hatte die meisten an Bord. Der Durchschnitt lag so bei ca. 30 Fischen.


----------



## Hausmarke (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.07.2009  11.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Boot: Schlauchboot 5 PS
Heimathafen: Katharinenhof
Wind: 3-4 / West
Himmel: meist sonnig
Drift: stark
Wo: vor Katharinenhof
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot 
Pilkerfarbe: blau/weiss
Wer: ich
Fänge: 32 Dorsche davon 13 zum mitnehmen mit einer länge von 45 bis 67 cm.
Fazit: Schöner Tag....#6


----------



## DerSchmale32 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15,17,20.07.09
*Kutter / Boot:*MS ANTJE D
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:*Massholm/Vor Damp und vor Schleimünd
*Wind:* 15.7. 0-2 West 17.7 4-5 Ost :v20.7 5-6 West
*Himmel:*von sonne bis regen alles dabei
*Drift:* 15.7.so gut wie nix ansonsten ausreichend
*Angel / Fangtiefe:*schätze ca. 9-15m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot-Schwarz
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger 
*Wer:* 2 mal alleine einmal mit Vadder
*Fänge:* Ja nun , so wie es eigentlich den meisten anderen auch so ergeht , über die drei Ausfahrten hatte ich 6 schöne zum mitnehmen , am ersten tag meine Nachbarin nen 84cm hatte sie sich aber auch verdient ,hat ganz schön dicke backen bekommen|bigeyes, hat ihn aber super gedrillt.Ansonsten unzählige wittels und baby dorsche,die alle wieder schwimmen ,habe irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen#d also da isser ,nur zu klein im schnitt hatte eigentlich so jeder sein Fisch, hatte mit Anglern gesprochen die auch wohl die woche über schon gefahren sind und wirklich gute Tage dabei hatten#6

*Sonstiges: *Waren schöne drei Ausfahrten mit der ANTJE D mal mit Geschaukel mal ohne , lobend zu erwähnen sei dabei das auch an einem Tag mit 8 leuten rausgefahren wurde#6Auch der  Besitzerwechsel ist nicht spürbar, der Service und das Schiff immer noch super und sauber, und die Mannschaft ist auch die gleiche geblieben,also was das angeht weiterhin empfehlenswert, na und der Kapitän kann sich den Dorsch nunmal auch nicht malen #h


----------



## Dorschoffi (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 23.07.2009
Kutter: Kerheim II - Büsum
Wind: 2-3 Bft
Montage: Pilker 125 gr. + Makrelenforfach (rosa-silber lief sehr gut)
Fang: in 2 Stunden ca. 140 Makrelen
Fanggebiet: direkt vor Helgoland

standen mit 7 Mann im Heck, jeder hat sehr gut gefangen, die Größen der Fische ließen aber zu wünschen übrig, keine Möwen weit und breit, Käptain Gerrit wußte aber genau wo der Fisch zu finden war, vor Helgoland bestes T-Shirt-Angelwetter, toller Angeltag.


----------



## Skizzza (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot: *Ms Peter II
*Wind:* 3-4
*Drift:* mäßig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *12-20
*Pilkerfarbe:* blau-silber
*Montage:* pilker solo
*Wer:* 3 freunde, meine wenigkeit sowie eine bekannte, die allerdings mehr über der reeling hing als wirklich angelte (seekrank xD)
*Fänge:* 6 dorsche, davon 3 wieder reingelassen, 8 wittlinge
die andren jeweils 2-4 dorsche und 3-4 wittels.
insgesamt auf dem schiff im schnitt 4 dorsche, hoch waren 12.

*Sonstiges:*
direkt vorne am bug ne mefo von knapp 70-75 cm, abgerissen beim versuch ohne gaff an bord zu heben......#q
war ne super tour, viel spaß, viel sonne und sogar ein wenig fisch:vik:


----------



## elchmaster (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.07.2009
Kutter / Boot: Ms Simone
Wind: 3-4
Drift: mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-20
Pilkerfarbe: orange-rot
Montage: 1 oder 2 Jig ohne Drilling am Pilker sowie Naturköder angeln
Wer: 5 Freunde, ich und noch 13 andere
Fänge: ca 30 Dorsche, davon 29|uhoh: wieder ins Wasser, 8Wittls, 1 Flunder, 2 Klieschen. Der Rest unteranderem 2 Hornis sowie div. Dorsche und Wittls.


Sonstiges:
Wie immer eine schöne Tour mit Claus und Lukas.


----------



## strandlaeufer (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.09
Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: bedeckt, später sonnig
Drift: ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 Meter 
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot, nur als Wurfgewicht
Montage: 2 Jigs
Wer: Ego + 20 Mitstreiter
Fänge: 4 Dorsche zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: rund 30 maßige Dorsche auf dem Schiff, noch einige etwas zu junge Flossenträger, die aber wieder schwimmen 

Nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Monate Licht am Ende des Tunnels, mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Monate entwickeln


----------



## RäucherReiner (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt :18.7.09 vormittags
Kutter : MS Freia, Vollcharter 20 Mann
Heimathafen : Dornumersiel
Wind : kaum
Drift : normal
Fänge : durchschnittlich etwa 35 Makrelen und Stöcker pro Angler,

wie immer eine angenehme Ausfahrt


----------



## Ostseestipper (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.09 08:00-14:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Mietboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn Ost
Wind: 2-3 aus südlichen Richtungen
Himmel: wolkig bis heiter
Drift: normal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-13 m
Montage: Wattwurm Nachläufer
Wer: Onkel, Frau, unsere beiden Strolche (5 und 8) und ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche und 4 Plattfische zum mitnehmen, ca. 6 Dorsche wieder zurück auf die Plantage

Sonstiges: das Ziel, den Kinder einen Angeltag mit Spass und Freude zu bereiten haben wir voll erreicht. Boot fahren, Angeln und schöne Fische fangen. Hat alles geklappt. #6 Die 6 Stunden sind wie im Flug vergangen.


----------



## bigbetter (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Karoline
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* S/W 2-3
*Himmel:* Blau mit schönem Sonneschein
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 26-35m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot / Schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot-Schwarz mit Pulpo
*Montage:* Pilker solo oder Pilker ohne Drilling mit 2 Beifänger 
*Wer:* Vadder und ich mit 15 anderen
*Fänge:* 4 Dorsche und 10 Wittlinge, Vadder hatte den schwersten Dorsch mit 4,5 kg, 86 cm #6
*Sonstiges: wie immer einfach super, Heiko hat sich wieder richtig ins Zeug gelegt um Fisch zu finden, wir waren auf den Wracks, wo dann auch der Grosse hochkam !!:m*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 29.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot: MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* West 3-5
*Himmel:* leicht bedeckt, zwischendurch mal mit Sonnenschein
*Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:* ca. 25 -35m auf den Wracks
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot / Schwarz
*Pilkerfarbe: *Rot-Schwarz mit Pulpo
*Montage: **Pilker*solo oder Pilker ohne Drilling mit 2 mit *Beifänger** 
Wer:* Vadder und ich mit 12 anderen
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche und 15 Wittlinge
*Sonstiges: sehr viel Kleindorsch auf Beifänger, alles um die 30 cm, lässt hoffen für das kommende Jahr. Wer mit grünen/glitzer Beifänger gefischt hat, konnte wirklich bei jedem Wurf Wittlinge hochkurbeln ! *


*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot:  MS Karoline
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* West 4-6
*Himmel:* Sonne
*Drift:* gut
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* ca. 14-18m
*Jiggfarbe:* keine
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot-Schwarz
*Montage: Pilker *mit Pulpo rot
*Wer:* Ich mit 12 anderen
*Fänge:* 12 Dorsche, hatte ich am Ende des Tages !
              Schwerster von mir war 5,72 Kg mit 89 cm  * :vik:*
*Sonstiges: Ein spitzen Tag an Bord der Karoline, beste Bedingungen ! *

*FAZIT:  Für mich wird es auch weiterhin nur einen Kutter in Heiligenhafen geben: die Karoline !!!!!!!!*
*Warum ?*
*- sauberes und gepflegtes Schiff*
*- ein** Kapitän der seine Kundschaft wirklich zum Fisch bringen will und nicht nur die Zeit "Totschlägt" mit unnötigen Driften*
*- super Essen, sowohl morgens als auch mittags*
*- perfekter Gaffservice durch den besten Decksmann*
*- bei guten Fängen wird auch mal die Fahrtzeit kostenlos verlängert damit jeder seinen Fisch bekommt*
*- und natürlich Claudia, die immer eine netten Spruch auf Lager hat* *!*


----------



## benke80 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.09 06:00-14:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: MS Ueckermünde
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde Alter Strom / Südlich Kadettrinne vor Fischland
Wind: S - SO 2-3
Himmel: sonnig bis heiter, eigentlich super
Drift: schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15 - 22 m
Montage: Pilker, Beifänger
Wer: 16 und ich (Fahrt mit dem Angelverein)
Fänge: jede Menge Dorsche und viele Wittlinge, hoch waren 8 zum Mitnehmen. 
Gefangen wurde auf rot/schwarz, schwarz, rot-gelb, grün-schwarz
Beifänger in rot und schwarz
Ich hatte 19 Dorsche, wovon 17 wieder schwimmen... 10 dazu noch unterwegs im pumpen verloren:k
Somit ist wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu erkennen. 

Ob man jedoch, wenn man sieht, dass alle Minidorsche angeln, 
dann aber in der Kinderstube bleiben muss, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Schiff ist ok, Service in Ordnung. 
Desweiteren waren glaube ich kurz vorm Mittag alle Kutter aus HRO und Warnemünde an der gleichen Stelle...

Grüsse und Petri
Benke80|wavey:


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (4. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin zusammen,

waren zwei Tage mit der MY Julia unterwegs und wie folgt erfolgreich:

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.07.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MY Julia
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet: *Vor Dahme und Neustadt
*Wind:* W,S/W 5-6,teilweise waren die Leute schon am:v
*Himmel:* sonnig und blau,teilweise wolkig
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *18-22 Meter
*Montage:* GuFi in gedeckten Farben, oder meine neueste Errungenschaft, Wasabi´s in 60 und 90 gr. 
*Wer:* Komix,drei Kollegen, ich und noch 6 andere us´m Schwabeländle.
*Fänge:* viele, viele Nemo´s und Wittels(ca. 40 Stk.), insgesamt hatte unsere Gruppe von 5 Personen 7 Maßige, davon zwei um und bei 70 cm.
*Sonstiges:* Kapitän hat wenig Strecke gemacht,lange auf einem Spot verharrt und der Wellengang auf einem so kleinem Schiff macht das Angeln schwer, ansonsten aber geiles Wetter und viel Fun.

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.08.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MY Julia
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet: *Vor Westernmarkelsdorf und Nordwest Fehmarn
*Wind:* W,S/W 3,später wieder schön 5-6
*Himmel:* sonnig und blau
*Drift:* Anfangs perfekt, später stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *20-30 Meter
*Montage:* GuFi in gedeckten Farben, Pilker solo, oder meine neueste Errungenschaft, Wasabi´s in 60 und 90 gr. 
*Wer:* Komix,drei Kollegen, ich und noch 6 andere us´m Schwabeländle.
*Fänge:* erneut viele, viele Nemo´s und Wittels(ca. 60 Stk.), insgesamt hatte unsere Gruppe von 5 Personen 9 Maßige, davon drei um und bei 70 cm.
Koriosum war eine Makrele von 30 cm !! auf Pilker.
*Sonstiges:* Waren zwei megageile Tage an der Küste mit meinen Jungs, viel gelacht, Spaß gehabt und immer schön "Hoch die Tassen"!
Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass die Julia ein schönes und vorallem schnelles Boot ist, welches ungefähr immer ne Stunde vor den anderen Kuttern am Fisch.
Sehr nette Crew und geile Orga mit Megageiler Unterkuft auf der "Prince Hamlet" (alleine mit 5 Personen !!!!!!!"Hoch die Tassen").
Preisleistung stimmte#6

Gruß
Toby


----------



## degl (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@all

Gestern mit nem Boot vor Kiel

42 Platte und 2 Dorsche auf Wattwurm











gruß degl


----------



## big mama (5. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt:* 04.08.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS KAROLINE
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* umlaufend 0 -2
*Himmel:* Leichte Bewölkung und sonnige Abschnitte
*Drift:* fast nix
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 12 - 14 m
*Jiggfarbe:* Japanrot / Schwarz 
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot-Gelb / schwarz mit Glitter
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1  Beifänger 
*Wer:   * Göttergatte und ich mit 12 anderen
*Fänge:* 4 Dorsche , 6 Nemo`die nächstes Jahr wieder kommen dürfen
*Sonstiges:  *Wer die Fahrten auf der Karoline kennt,weiß wie klasse die Touren sind. Heiko sucht den Fisch ( und findet auch !! ) und Claudia ist halt die " Mama " vom Schiff.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## seeschwalbe (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 05.08.2009
Kutter :" Christa" aus Wismar
Wind: Vormittags 0, ab Mittag N 2-3
Sonne pur
Drift nix
Angeltiefe 13-15m
Pilkerfarbe schwarz rot (Eisele) 55 gr.
Ich holte 19 Dorsche von 2- 3 kg aus der Tiefe, aber nur mit weiten Würfen und
ungefähr 10 Minis, mit denen habe ich in 5 Jahren wieder verabredet.
Mein Nachbar hatte 15 brauchbare Dorsche und auch die anderen Mitangler
hatten mehr oder weniger gute Fänge,das lag an den Anglern selber wie sie 
das Fach beherrschten.
Da nur 24 Angler an Bord waren und die Besatzung sich alle Mühe gab
war der Angelta ein voller Erf.olg


----------



## Lindi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt:05.08.09
Kutter :Eigenes Sportboot 40 PS
Seegebiet:Östlich Fehmarn,höhe Klaustorf
Wind : Ost 0-2
Drift :wenig 
Wetter :Sonne pur
Angeltiefe:14-24 Meter
Jigfarbe :Japanrot 
Pilkerfarbe:Silber ,rot/silber 50-100g
Montage ilker mit 2 Beifängern
Wer :Mein Neffe und Ich
Fänge : 14 kleine Dorsche,die alle wieder ins Wasser
durften
Sonstiges :Wir haben alles abgesucht und haben keine
grösseren Dorsche gefunden.Die anderen 
Kleinbootfahrer (es waren ca.8 Boote )hatten
auch nur Kleinfisch.


----------



## surfer93 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 1.8.09
*Kutter / Boot: * gemietetes Kleinboot (5PS)
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Campingplatz Marimar
*Fanggebiet: *Vor Fehmarn (Staberhuk/Katharinenhof)
*Wind:* gute frage.. am ende nicht wirklich wenig..
*Himmel:* von sonnig bis bedeckt alles dabei 
*Drift:* anfangs gut, dann immer stärker
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *15-20m/17-20m
*Montage:* Pilker solo und auch mit 1-2 beifängern, Pilker wobei Drilling durch beifänger ersetz wurder hinterher geschleppt
*Wer:* ein Bekannter udn Ich
*Fänge:* mein bekannter 1 guten und ich 7 (3 daovn um die 50, der rest zwischen 60 und 70cm)
*Sonstiges: *Mit dem Schleppen klappte das anchher echt gut. Andriftseite gepilkt, Abdriftseite geschleppt. Leider hab ich das nur die letzten zwei stunden geacht udn hatte damit 3 gute Fische... 
Etliche kleine die wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Turbopete (7. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.08.09
*Kutter / Boot: * Kleinboot mit 5 Ps
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Yachthafen Kühlungsborn
*Fanggebiet: *Kühlungsborn Richtung Rerik
*Wind:* anfangs 2, später 3-4
*Himmel:* Blauer Himmel
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zwischen 14 und 23 m
*Montage:* Pilker oder Gufi Solo, Beifängermontagen +(!) tote Rute
*Wer:* Mein Onkel und ich
*Fänge:* 2 untermaßige Dorsche...
*Sonstiges: *War eine echt enttäuschende Tour und definitiv die letzte von Kühlungsborn! Waren im Dezember letztes Jahr dort mit ähnlichem Erfolg..Total überfischt für meine Begriffe und Fische zu finden ist eher zufällig..und wenn dann meist untermaßig. Sollte eine Alternativtour werden weil unser anderer Bootsverleih kein Boot mehr hatte, aber nächstes mal spar ich mir die 70€ mit Sicherheit! Für Freitag haben wir noch am gleichen Tag abgesagt weil sich dort die nächste Zeit wohl nix ändern wird. Andere Angler die zeitgleich oder vor uns reinkamen konnten nicht mal einen einzigen Fisch verbuchen(!)

Also, das nächste mal gehts wieder zum alten Bootsverleih mit einem (noch) guten Bestand an Dorsch.


----------



## NorgePollak (9. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin liebe Anglerfreunde
Es war wieder so weit
Tag der Ausfahrt:25.07 09
Kutter:MS Karoline
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
FANGGEBIET:südöstlich von Fehmarn
Wassertemp.:ca.19 Grad
Lufttemp. bis 19 Grad
Wind: ca. 4 aus westlicher Richtung

Diesmal war die Fahrt nicht so erfolgreich wie von Wismar
Mit 23 Anglern haben wir 36 Dorsche,4 Wittlinge und 3 Platte geangelt.
Größter Dorsch hatte 69cm


----------



## NorgePollak (9. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hier gleich die nächste Angeltur von Strande
Tag der Ausfahrt:01.08.09
Kutter: MS Nordland
Heimathafen: Strande
Fanggebiet: östlich Leuchtturm Kiel
Wetter: bewölkt
Wassertemp.: bei 19 Grad
Luft: um 20 Grad
Wind: Ost 3-4
Hier war der Fang an Dorsch alles Andere als gut.Die meisten hatten sich aufs
Naturköderangeln vorbereitet.Das hier keine Dorsche mehr sind, weiß wohl jeder.
Mit 22 Anglern wurden 3 Dorsche und 61 maßige Platte geangelt.
Der größte Fisch war eine Platte mit 51 cm


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 09.08.2009
*Kutter:* Mietboot von Angeltreff Neustadt/Holstein
*Heimathafen:* Neustadt
*Fanggebiet:* zwischen Pelzerhaken und Untiefentonne
*Fangtiefe*: 16,5-20,5 m
*Wetter:* zuerst sehr sonnig bis 30°C, dnach Gewitter 
*Wassertemp.:* 21°C
*Luft:* um die 30°C
*Wind: *0-2
*Montage:* Pilker mit 2 Beifängern oder Pilker+Heirngspaternoster
*Wer:* 3 Kumpels und ich
*Fänge:* zig Wittlinge, 20 maßige mitgenommen bis 43 cm+4 maßige Dorsche bis 59 cm , die Kinderstube schwimmt wieder und 2 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Fisch ohne Ende, vor allem Wittlinge, die auf alles bissen, vor allem auf rote und braune sowie rote Pilker .
Das einzige Mako, gegen Mittag extrem heiß und null Wind sowie null Drift


----------



## Team-O (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin, war gestern mit der MS Kehrheim II ab Büsum los.
Leider wars bedeckt, mit zeitweise Regen, manche mussten sich aufgrund des Seegangs ihr Frühstück noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 
So nun zu den Fängen: es wurde mittelmäßig auf Makrele geangelt, im Schnitt ca 15 Stk. p.P.
War trotzdem ein super Tag mit einer wunderbaren Crew die uns ernsthaft zum Fisch bringen wollte! Großes Lob, weiter so!


----------



## Norway-spezi (11. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt :*08.,09.August 09
*Kutter: MS Silverland
Heimathafen:Burgstaaken
Fanggebiet:östl. von Fehmarn
Fangtiefe:ca. 20 m
Wetter: schön und sonnig
Drift:leicht 
Montageilker solo 50 -80 g , Abdrift teils mit Jig als      Beifänger
Wer:4 angelverrückte Sachsen
Fänge: (zusammen)1.Tag 20 verwertbare Dorsche bis 75 cm ca.30 Nemos , gute Fische kamen ab Mittag 
2.Tag 23 verwertbare Fische davon 6 über 65 cm -80 cm,die meisten früh
Fazit : war von den doch recht guten Fängen vor Fehmarn überrascht ,so  
*


----------



## 03Matze (12. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.08.2009
*Kutter:* MS PeterII
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Fanggebiet:* 
*Fangtiefe*: 16,5-20,5 m
*Wetter:* sehr sonnig 
*Wassertemp.:* 21°C
*Luft:* um die 30°C
*Wind: *0-2
*Montage:* Pilker mit 1 Beifänger oder Gummifisch
*Wer:* 03Matze und ca 30 andere
*Fänge:* 3 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60 cm und mehrere untermaßige Dorsche die allesamt den Weg in die Ostsee zurück fanden
*Sonstiges:* War eigentlich eine schöne Ausfahrt Kapitän hat sich sehr bemüht Fisch zufinden auch der Rest der Crew war sehr nett und schnell am Gaff . Einziger Wermutstropfen viele der Mitstreiter haben alles mitgenommen was auch nur nach Dorsch roch #d würde mir von der Crew wünschen das doch auf die Mindestmaße hingewiesen wird .


----------



## diver one (12. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.08.2009
*Boot:* Sport/Angelboot DOSCHI   5m    30PS
*Heimathafen:* Möltenort
*Fanggebiet:* Kieler Förde außerhalb der Fahrrinne
*Fangtiefe*: 12 - 6 m
*Wetter:* bedeckt
*Wassertemp.:* 20°C
*Uhrzeit:* 19:00 - 22:30 Uhr
*Wind: *2 - 3
*Wer: *Diver one + Sohnemann#6#6#6
*Montage:* Pilker mit 2 Beifängern und Pilker mit Heringsvorfach
*Fänge:* 16 Dorsche ca 40cm + 3Dorsche 50cm und 1 Dorsch 60 cm.
Mindestens 70-80 untermaßige Nemos wieder zurückgesetzt!
*Sonstiges:
*Seit langer Zeit wieder ein ordentlicher Fang!*|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
*Mindestens 7 Mal rausgefahren ohne Fang bzw. nur untermaßige Dorsche oder Wittels!Es ist ein Licht am Horizont der Meeresangler zu erkennen! Es geht wieder aufwärts!*:q:q
:vik::vik::vik:#6#6#6:m:m:m|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
*


----------



## Nordlicht (13. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08.2009
Boot: Zwergi und Beatrice 2
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Fanggebiet: Staberhuk, Kat`hof
Fangtiefe: 15-22m
Wetter: bedeckt, Sonne, Regen...alles dabei
Wassertemp.: 20°C
Uhrzeit: 07.30 - 13.30 Uhr
Wind: erst 2 dann 4 Bft plus Böhen
Wer: auf Boot 1 ich, auf Boot 2 Drillingshase und Schwager
Montage: Gufi, Twister
Fänge: Haufenweise kleine Dorsche aber nur 2 verwertbare.
Ich hatte noch Wattis vom Vortag verangelt und konnte so noch einen kleinen Aal überlisten.
Karsten war kurz ohne Erfolg vor Kat`hof.
Mussten abbrechen weil wir mit 2Knoten Strom übers Huk "geflogen" sind und hatten dann bei div. Böhen und Querlaufenden Wellen ne spassige Heimfahrt.
Und wieder habe ich ein Boot gesehen wo die ganzen Nemos abgeschlagen wurden #q


----------



## strandlaeufer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.08.09
Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 5 in Boen mehr
Himmel: bedeckt, später sonnig
Drift: stark bis zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 Meter 
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot, nur als Wurfgewicht
Montage: 2 Jigs
Wer: Ego + 25 Mitstreiter
Fänge: 1 Dorsch
Sonstiges: rund 15 maßige Dorsche auf dem Schiff, einige etwas kleinere Flossenträger schwimmen wieder 

Nach meiner Tour vor 14 Tagen wieder etwas Ernüchterung, trotzdem schöne Tour, aber leider mit sehr wenig Fisch.


----------



## Skizzza (15. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.08.09
Kutter / Boot: Peter II 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Wismar
Wind: 5 bis 6
Himmel: bedeckt, später sonnig
Drift: stark bis sehr stark 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20 Meter 
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: gelb/grün
Montage: 1 Jig
Wer: 2 freunde und ich sowie 30 andre
Fänge: ca 40 dorsche/wittlinge, davon schwimmen 30 wieder. 2 stück  40cm , 4 stück 50, 2 lagen bei etwa 60 und ein 75er und ein 80er behalten.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.08.2009
Boot: Zwergi und Beatrice 2
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken / Kat´hof
Fanggebiet: Flügge-Sand
Fangtiefe: 4-6m
Wetter: Sonne
Wassertemp.: 20°C
Uhrzeit: 13.30 - 17.30
Wind: erst 2 dann 4-5 Bft plus Böhen
Wer: auf Boot 1 ich, Boot 2 Drillingshase und seine besser Hälfte
Montage: Naturköder / Wattwürmer
Fänge: Karsten und Frau 18 Butt, Ich 5 Butt


----------



## Alte Schule (22. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.08.09
Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Fanggebiete: Mecklenburger Bucht
Fangtiefe: 12-20 m
Wetter: Sonne und heiß
Zeit: 07.00 Uhr - 16.00 Uhr
Wind: Südost um 4
Wer: Ich alleine + ca 40 andere auf dem Kutter
Montage: Pilker und Twister
Fänge: Ich hatte 9 Stück, auf der Spitze und hinten wurden mehr gefangen, ich hatte in der Mitte mit am meisten.
Bemerkungen:Kapitän hat sich sehr bemüht und viel gesucht, der Mann am Gaff war schnell da und hat gut gegafft, nur die Chefin war muffig und mürrisch, man mußte sich fast entschuldigen, wenn man eine Wurst essen wollte. Außerdem hatte sie nur für die Stammgäste mal ein freundliches Wort. Die, die nicht so oft oder das erste Mal auf der Christa gefahren sind, wurden links liegen gelassen.
Und der größte Skandal: Die Chefin selbst hat an den besten Plätzen die Ruten am Abend angebunden, damit die Stammgäste nicht so früh aufstehen mußten. Ich war gegen 0500 Uhr da und war der vierte an Bord, aber da waren die besten Plätze schon besetzt, ohne daß jmand da war.
Also ich empfehle eher die Peter II!!


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (23. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 22.08.2009
*Kutter:* MS PeterII
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Fanggebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Fangtiefe*: max 18m
*Wetter:* sehr sonnig 
*Wassertemp.:* ?
*Luft:* 15-22°C
*Wind: *W4
*Drift: *anfangs stark, später nachlassend
*Montage:* alles, wass die Kisten hergaben
*Wer:* Manne, Andi, ich und und ca 35 andere
*Fänge:* Manne 2 Dorsche und 1 Hering, Andi 1 Dorsch, ich 3 Dorsche und 1 Wittling, auf dem ganzen Kutter max. 25 Fische
*Sonstiges:* Der Kapitän suchte beharrlich nach Fisch, was lange Fahrten zwischen den kurzen und erfolgsarmen Driften bedeutete. Ich habe noch nie auf einer Kuttertour so wenig geangelt. Von den insgesamt 10 Stunden Ausfahrt sind effektiv weniger als 3 Stunden geangelt worden. Erst am späten Nachmittag wurde eine Stelle gefunden, die wenigstens einige Fische brachte. Da blieb dann der Kapitän fairerweise länger, sodass wir erst später als sonst wieder im Hafen waren. Eigentlich von den Bedingungen her ein schöner Tag, aber ich fahre nun mal zum Angeln raus und nicht, um übers Meer zu tuckern. Der Wille zum Erfolg war sicherlich beim Kapitän da, aus Spaß "verfeuert" man bestimmt nicht soviel Diesel.


----------



## sundangler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.08.09
Boot: Leihboot Cresent 550 40 PS
Heimathafen: Vitt / Kap Arkona
Fanggebiete: Ostsee
Fangtiefe: 12-31 m
Wetter: Sonne und heiß
Zeit: 08.00 Uhr - 15.00 Uhr
Wind: Nordwest 0-1 später drehend von Ost 2-3
Wer: 3 Personen
Montage: Pilker blau/weiß und schwarz/rot und Rapala Woobler Deep Tail Dancer
Fänge: 13 klitze kleine Babydorsche von 30-35cm. Alle wieder zurückgesetzt. Nette Bekanntschaft gemacht mit der Bundespolzei. Waren sehr nett und haben tierisch gelacht.


----------



## Skizzza (24. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.08.2009
*Kutter:* MS PeterII
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Fangtiefe*: 12-18m
*Wetter:* sehr sonnig 
*Wind: *0-1
*Drift: *sehr schwach bis gar keine
*Montage:* Pilker plus 1 Beifänger, teilweise Pilker solo
*Wer:* 8 Freunde und ich, sowie ca 25 andre
*Fänge:* ca 35 Fische, davon 3 zwischen 50-60 behalten
*Sonstiges:* Am Anfang kamen nur nemo's hoch. dann sind wir ein wenig gefahren. ab dem zeitpunkt kam zwar kaum mehr fisch hoch, wenn, dann war es aber meist guter. größter fisch lag bei 70cm und ca 3,5kg. hoch waren 10 fische, und jeder hatte zumindest einen zum mitnehmen. was mir leider zum wiederholten male auffiel, war, das trotz hinweises der crew, einige angler wohl ein mindestmaß von 10cm für richtig hielten und alles mitnahmen, was nach fisch roch


----------



## Devildancer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:**21.08.2009**
Kutter:**                     Privat Boot ca. 8,5 m **
Heimathafen:**An der KIBU #c**
Fangtiefe:**               15-20 m**
Wetter:**                    bedeckt**
Wind:**                       3-4**
Drift: **einigermaßen**
Montage:**                meist grundmontage mit Watti**
Wer:**                         Falk1, alrock01, Dieter und                                   Devildancer**
Fänge:**                     ca: **80 Platten und 1 Dorsch 50cm**

Sonstiges:**               Wir sind um ca 13:30 Uhr los gefahren, haben mal kurz versucht auf Hering zu gehen, nichts. #qDann ein Versuch auf Dorsch, auch nichts, :v
dann kamen die Wattis mit einer Grundmontage ins Spiel und siehe da als erstes beißt ein 50 cm Dorsch|kopfkrat also weiter, mit 3 Mann und einer Frau ca. 80 Platten gefangen.
War ein schöner Tag mit reichlich Fisch und guter Laune. 

Vielen Dank noch einmal an Falk1 das er uns ( alrock01 & Devildancer ) mitgenommen hat, bis bald 

Siggi               |closed:
*


----------



## slideman79 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28. und 29. August
Kutter / Boot: MS Langeland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: zwischen Windstärke 5 und 6
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe: 
Jiggfarbe: lief garnicht
Pilkerfarbe: lief garnicht
Montage: Wattwurmmontage an der Nachläufermontage
Wer: Ich und 2 Kollegen
Fänge: 35 Platten, 1 maßiger Dorsch sowie einige Wittlinge   und etliche Mini-Dorsche
Sonstiges: War unser "erstes Mal" auf Platten und hat mehr Spaß gemacht als erwartet. Wiederholungsfaktor: 100% :vik:
Nette Crew, Nette Mitangler die uns Frischlinge mit reichlich Tipps zur Seite gestanden haben.


----------



## Angelheinz (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 28.08. - 30.08. 2009
*Kutter:* MS Barents-See
*Heimathafen:* Warnemünde
*Fangtiefen*: 9-20m
*Wetter:* von sehr sonnig - Regen und Sturm 
*Wind: *2 - 6 SW-W
*Drift:* normal , - stark bei starker langer Welle:v
*Montage:* Pilker plus 1 Beifänger, Pilker solo , Markrelenvorfach und alles was die Kiste so hergibt

*Wer:* unsere Angeltruppe mit 13 Mann
*Fänge:* in 3 Tagen ca. 20 maßige Fische !!!  zu 13.
*Sonstiges: *Und hier nun ein kleiner Bericht dazu |bla:
Wir reisten nun also am 28.08. um 3.45 an. 4.00 kam auch der Eigner und es konnte losgehen alles an Bord zu bringen.
5.30 hatten wir uns eingerichtet und unser Frühstück stand bereit.Auf die Frage was uns denn für Wetter erwartet bekam ich nur die Antwort "Frag mich doch jetzt nicht so'n Sch... !" Alles war gut . 6.00 war Start und unsere erste Drift war |rolleyes 9.15, naja wir haben ja 3 Tage.Nach mehreren Driften und langen Umsetzzeiten kamen aber immer nur Dorsche im Format 15-25 cm hoch OK... eben die Kinderstube erwischt das wird schon noch. Jetzt allerdings kam so langsam Wind auf und dummerweise war zeitgleich auch noch das Radar kaputt gegangen ließ man uns glauben. ( geschraubt und gebastelt wurde aber schon zu Beginn also 6.00 Uhr als wir starteten )
OK also 14.00 Uhr rein in den Hafen und der 1. Tag war gelaufen . Alle waren etwas angesäuert aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ..... den 2. Tag so dachten wir wird sich unser Kapitän ins Zeug legen aber denkste . 6.30 Uhr gings dann laaaangsam  los , alle anderen Schiffe waren schon lange los . Nun war da noch die Wetterprognose 4 - 5 also ab zum Angelzirkus Richtung Kühlungsborn schön dicht unter Land mit all den anderen ( Rote Flotte , Rilana , usw. ) Driften von einer halben Stunde
ohne einen einzigen Fisch ( bei 13 Mann ) war die Folge .
In der eine oder anderen Drift gab's mal 3 / 4 Wittlinge und 1-2 maßige Dorsche das war's. So langsam verließ und die Lust , ist ja auch klar wenn der Kapitän nach jedem umsetzen zum Fernsehen !!  #6  in die Kombüse geht. Da ist Fisch suchen und finden eher Nebensache. Dafür waren wir aber wieder pünktlich 16.00 im Hafen. Ja und nun noch der Sonntag ... soll ich noch weiter erzählen ?? Ich glaube nicht . 
Mein Fazit :Unsere Truppe fährt seit 15 Jahren zur 3-Tagestour fast ausschließlich mit o.g. Schiff oder einem aus dieser Flotte. Für Wetter und zur Zeit wenig Fisch in der Ostsee kann man niemanden verantwortlich machen, aber miteinander reden und ein ordentlicher Umgangston ist wohl das mindeste was man für sein Geld verlangen kann . 

PS: Mit unserem Helmut wäre das nicht passiert . #h


----------



## Skizzza (4. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 23.08.2009
Kutter/ Boot: MS Peter II
Hafen/Seegebiet:Wismar/Lübecker Bucht
Wind: 4-5
Wetter: Anfangs Regen, gegen 16 Uhr Sonnig/bewölkt 
Köder: Pilker plus roter Jig
Wer: 35 andere, 3 Freunde und ich
Fänge: 2 behalten, 60er und 65er, 10 nemo's wieder rein, ca 10 wittels verschenkt 

Auf dem ganzen Kutter hatte wohl jeder seinen Fisch, wenn auch die größen zu wünschen übrig ließen =(


----------



## Mini-Broesel (5. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:5.9.09
Kutter/ Boot:MS Karoline
Hafen/Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/Seegebiet um Großenbrode und Staberhuk herum
Wind:West 7 /Böen so geschätzte 8-9
Wetter: bewölkt mit Schauern
Köder: da das normale Pilken unmöglich war wegen der starken Drift musste ich mit 400 Gramm schweren Bleien jiggen da es sonst unmöglich war überhaupt den Grund zu erreichen. Die Kollegen die mit Naturködern geangelt haben, haben teilweise Bleie um die 1200 Gramm verwendet um ihre Würmer am Grund zu halten.
Wer:Ich ,Reisender und 31 andere
Fänge: Ich 1 Dorsch, Reisender 1 Wittling, der Rest an Bord hatte ca 45 Wittlinge und knappe 10 Dorsche.

Vielen Dank an Platte der den Mepo-Bootscup super organisiert hat..es hat auch wenn es gestürmt hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn das SChiff nicht so unbedingt mein Fall ist#t...die MS Monika ist und bleibt meiner Meinung nach das beste Schiff


----------



## Lindi (7. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* : 06.09.2009
*Kutter* :Mss Alte Liebe
*Heimathafen* :Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet* : Staberhuk , östlich Fehmarn bis höhe Klaustorf
*Wetter* : bedeckt mit Schauern 
*Wind* : 6-7 aus West
*Drift* : sehr stark
*Angeltiefe* :10 - 20 m
*Wer* : ein paar von unserer Angelgemeinschaft und ich.(ges.11 Leute ).
*Montage *: Meist Pilker solo in silber oder rot einige mit
Pilker und Beifänger.
*Fänge* : 1 Dorsch von 55 cm ( ich !!! ), 4 Dörschchen (die wieder schwimmen) und 2 Wittlinge auf dem ganzen Schiff.
*Sonstiges* :Kapitän Dieter Reese hat sich viel Mühe gegeben
aber leider nicht mehr Fisch gefunden.Normales Pilken war wegen der Drift nur mit 150 -200 g Pilkern möglich.War trotz der schlechten Fänge mal wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Kutter.


----------



## meeresangelspezi (9. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* : 08.09.2009 (7-14 uhr)
*Boot* :Leihboot Bernd Bartels 
*Heimathafen* : Meschendorf
*Fanggebiet* : Trollegrund
*Wetter* : Sonne den ganzen Tag
*Wind* : Süd 3
*Drift* : 1,0-2,5 km/h
*Angeltiefe* :8-11 m
*Wer* : 2 Kumpels und Ich
*Montage *: Nachläufermontage und Buttlöffel mit Wattis
*Fänge* : 75 Klieschen, 4 Schollen, 5 Flundern ( 25-38 cm) und paar untermaßige Dorsche
*Sonstiges* :Verleiher hat sich viel Mühe gegeben uns zum richtigen Fanggebiet zu lotsen und half mit vielen wertvollen Tipps, weiterzuempfehlen.#6


----------



## Sassone (11. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.09
Boot: Mietboot von Sanner, 50 PS
Heimathafen: Burgtiefe
Fanggebiet: südlich vor Fehmarn
Fangtiefe: 13-18m
Wetter: Sonne
Wassertemp.: 16°C
Uhrzeit: 08:00 - 17:00
Wind: erst 4 dann auf 3 bft abnehmend
Wer: Kollege und ich
Montage: Pilker, Beifänger, Gummifisch
Fänge: insgesamt über 40 Dorsche, davon dürfte etwas weniger als die Hälfte Maß gehabt haben... 10 gute haben wir dann mitgenommen, dazu ein paar Wittis
Sonstiges: Die Dorsche bissen fast ausschließlich auf Pilker, Gummifisch wurde ignoriert. Obwohl wir es an vielen Stellen versuchten, fingen wir fast ausschließlich auf einer Stelle von ca. 250m mal 250m... woanders gabs nur Untermaßige


----------



## Nordlicht (11. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag :11.09.
Boot : mein "Zwergi"
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken / Fehmarn
Fanggebiet : Ansteuerung - Sund, Meeschendorf, Staberhuk
Wetter : Sonne
Wind : 2-3 Bft aus N bis NW
Drift : 1,0-2 km/h
Angeltiefe : 4,5 - 20 M
Wer : Torben von Baltic Kölln Burgstaaken und Ich
Montage : Torben Pilker und Twister, Ich Blinker und Gufi
Fänge : ca. 40 Nemos und 18 Filetdorsche
Sonstiges : Torben hakte nen Butt von 50 cm,
Die grossen Dorsche standen heute im Flachen vor Staberhuk ab 4,5M bis 8M, obwohl das Wasser dort 17,5 grad hatte !!!
Diesmal folgten die Angelkutter schon uns (gruss an die Silverland |supergri )


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag :11.09.
Boot : Mietkutter aus Neustadt
Heimathafen: Neustadt/Holstein
Fanggebiet : Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken 
Wetter : Sonne
Wind : 2-3 Bft aus N bis NW
Drift : 1,0-2 km/h
Angeltiefe : 1,5 - 21 m
Wer : Dat-geit , Thomas von der Angelwoche und ich 
Montage : Naturködermontage , Heringspaternoster und Pilker bis 80 g
Fänge : ca. 15 Wittis und 10 Heringe
Sonstiges : hatten erst unser Glück auf Platte im Flachen versucht mit 0 Erfolg . Haben riesigen Schwärme von Jungfischen gesehn im Flachen bis 5 m . Sind dann ins Tiefe gefahren und haben dort die Wittis gefunden in einer schönen Größe . 
Waren nur 4 Std draußen und hatten viel Spaß . Besonders weil es keinen "Futterneid" bei uns gab obwohl wir in der Besetzung noch nie draußen waren . Der Fang landete in EINER Kiste und jeder hat sich genommen was er wollte am Schluß so wie es unter Freunden sein sollte :vik:


----------



## flaps_full (13. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 12.09.09
*Kutter*: Peter II
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar /geangelt wurde vor Boltenhagen bis Travemünde
*Wind:* Nordwest, aber nicht bedeutend
*Himmel:* anfangs wolkig später sonnig und bis 20°C
*Drift: *gering
*Montage:* Beifänger(Twister) + Pilker bis 90g
*Wer:* zu zweit (insgesamt insg. 40 Leute an Board)
*Fänge: *2 Dorsche und 10 Wittlinge (einige sehr kleine beider Arten schwimmen wieder)
*Sonstiges: *Zuerst gab es kurz hinter Boltenhagen einige Dorsche (aber kaum welche über 60cm). Die meisten hatten aber nach den ersten 1-2 Driften wenigsten etwas Maßiges, sodass der Tag schonmal nichtmehr eine Nullnummer werden konnte.#h Dann ging die Fahrt zielgerichtet in Richtung Westen und es gab Wittlinge für alle, fast ausschließlich auf rote oder rot-schwarze Beifänger, und nur noch wenige vereinzelte Dorsche. Leider hatten wir keine Vorfächer mit mehreren Einhängern dabei, denn es gab etliche Dubletten am Schiff. Am Ende hatte jeder seine Fische.
Lob an die Crew, die sich sichtlich bemühte den Fisch zu suchen, alleine die Rückfahrt dauerte dann am Ende über 2 Stunden!#6


----------



## Schwaelmer (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.09.09
*Kutter:* Ms Einigkeit
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen 
*Fanggebiet:* Westliche Ostsee, bis kurz vor Langeland
*Wind:* Nord, leicht, 2-3 bf 
*Himmel:* sonnig und bis 18°C
*Drift: *gering
*Montage:* Pilker bis 80-100g (rot-schwarz), Beifänger (rot-schwarz)
*Wer:* insgesamt 36 Leute an Board
*Fänge: *2 maßige Dorsche und 14 Wittlinge (sehr kleine, paar Stück mitgenommen, Rest über Bord)
*Sonstiges:* Im Gegensatz zu vor zwei Jahren kein vergleich von den Fängen, eher dürftig; auf dem ganzen Schiff an zwei Tagen nur ca. 20 maßige Dorsche, davon drei über vier Kilo, dafür aber Wittling-Alarm. Denke, das Wetter hätte etwas küler und bewölkter sein müssen. Ansonste aber prima Fahrt. Wie immer ein Lob an Thomas Deutsch und Crew #6


----------



## Frosch38 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*  20.09.2009
*Kutter                     *Kattenturm
*Heimathafen           
Fanggebiet            *Östich Sassnitz*
Wind                       * Stärke 3 SO*
Himmel                  * Viel Sonne*
Drift                         *gering*
Montage                 *Pilker Beifänger Heringsvorfach*
Wer                        * gesamt 13 Mann*
Fänge                     *2 Dorsche, ca. 120 Heringe, 1  Hornhecht* 

Sonstiges*            schwierige Vorraussetzung da über viele Tage Ostwind war, aber alles in allem ein schöner Tag#6#6#6



DSC02122.jpg (53,5 KB)


----------



## Nordlicht (21. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.09.2009
*Boot:* mein "Zwergi" 
*Heimathafen:* Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:* Staberhuk 4-19 Meter
*Wind:* erst NW 1-2, später NW-W 3-4
*Himme:* Viel Sonne
*Drift: *1Knt
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, Mefo-Blinker, Div. Gufis
*Wer:* Blinkerputzer und Ich
*Fänge: *7 Filetdorsche, 6 Nemos 

*Sonstiges:* schwierige Vorraussetzung da die Spitze mit Netzen bepflastert wurde.
Die meisten Bisse im Flachen bei 7-8 M.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.09.2009
Kutter / Boot:MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/ südl. Langeland
Wind:Westlich um 4
Himmel:Heiter 
Drift:Komisch!!! Starke Unterströmung
Angel / Fangtiefe:18-20m
Jiggfarbe:Orange
Pilkerfarbe:QddK(Quer durch die Kiste):q
Montageilker mit einem Beifänger
Werer Ami und Ich +20 andere
Fängeer Ami 1 ich Schneider. Gesamt 5maßige Dorsch und ne Menge Wittels
Sonstiges:War ne komische Tour!!! Die Unterströmung war so heftig das wir in Luv Andrift hatten und in Lee konnte man den Pilker auf der Stelle tanzen lassen.|rolleyes
Fangtechnisch haben wir im Kindergarten gestippt#q 
Grösster Dorsch war 3,1 KG.
Ansonsten war es eine schöne Tour und Thomas hat den Fisch wirklich gesucht. Wir haben wirklich das ganze Revier zwischen Fehmarn und Langeland abgegrast.


----------



## 03Matze (23. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.09.2009
*Boot:* Leihboot 
*Heimathafen:* Kühlungsborn
*Fangtiefe:* 15-20m
*Wind:* SW 1-2
*Himme:* Viel Sonne
*Drift: *
*Montage: *Pilker 
*Wer:* 03Matze und 2 Freunde
*Fänge:* 25 Wittlinge zum mitnehmen


----------



## Pilke (23. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.9.09
Kutter:MY Julia
Heimathafen:Sassnitz/Rügen
Wind: 5-6
Himmel: leicht bedeckt
Drift: sehr stark
Angel/Fangtiefe: 25-30m
Jiggfarbe: habe keine Jigs verwendet sondern nur Dorschfliegen (rot-braun)
Pilkerfarbe: Gelb-Orange (Kieler Blitz)
Montage: 2 Dorschfliegen überm Pilker (100g-Pilker)
Fänge: 8 Leute, 8 Fänger mit durchschnittlich 15 Dorschen zwischen 50 und 60 cm (ich hatte 22 - die meisten davon auf die Dorschfliege!!)
Sonstiges: wir haben wegen des immer stärker werdenden Windes früher abgebrochen als geplant


----------



## noworkteam (25. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.2009
Kutter / Boot: Valkyrie (NL)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Stellendam
Wind: 3
Himmel: blau
Drift: ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 40 Meter
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe:- 
Montage: Octopus mit Wattwurm
Wer: Ich mein Bruder und 10 andere
Fänge: gut , 12,5kg Kabeljau-Filet (ich und Bruder zusammen)
Sonstiges: hat alles gepasst, nur große Fische und nur Kabeljau, nix Minis oder Franzosendorsche...


----------



## Edschki (26. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.09.2009
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf
*Angelgebiet:* Naehe Gabelsflach und Gabelsflach, 10-14m
*Angelzeit:* 08:00 – 11:30
*Wind:* SW 4
*Himmel:* bewoelkt
*Drift:* 1,5 - 2 km/h
*Montage:* Naturkoeder
*Wer:* Norbert und ich
*Fänge:* Norbert: 1 Wittling u. 12 Platte, ich: 1 Wittling u. 2 Platte
*Sonstiges:*
Ab 10:00 bissen die Platten, zwischendurch etliche untermassige Dorsche


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.09.2009
Boot: meine Aluladde
Heimathafen: Kägsdorf
Angelgebiet: Trollegrund 7 -11 Meter
Angelzeit: 10:00 – 15:30
Wind: SW 4
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: 1 - 1,5 km/h
Montage: Wattis am Buttlöffel und Wichbone Nachläufer
Wer: Kumpel mit Sohn und ich
Fänge: 2 Dorsche und Klieschen, Flundern ohne Ende. Hab bei 10 aufgehört zu zählen. So viele Doubletten habe ich selten gefangen und teilweise auf Haken wo gar kein Stück Wurm mehr drauf war. Unglaublich aber schön!!!


----------



## marv3108 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.08.09 + 22.08.09
*Kutter*: MY Julia
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Sassnitz / 15 sm vor Rügen
*Wind:* 3-4 SW
*Himmel:* Sonne 
*Drift: *stark
*Fangtiefe:* zwischen 25 und 30 m
*Montage:* Beifänger(Twister) + Pilker bis 120 gr.
*Wer:* Ich + 11 andere
*Fänge: *21.08. - 34 Dorsche / 22.08. - 39 Dorsche
*Sonstiges: *Dorsch ohne Ende. Waren nur einer Stelle. Immer wieder rüber gedriftet. Habe pro Tag noch ca. 20 Dorsche gehabt, die zu klein waren. Etliche im Drill verloren. Die Unterkunft bei Fam. Lenz war auch in Ordnung. Haben mit 12 Mann immer so um die 250 bis 300 Dorsche gehabt. Unsere Nachbarn sind mit der Jan Cux gefahren. Hatten vielleicht so um die 50 Dorsche. Wenn Rügen, dann MY Julia. Geiles Schiff!#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* :27.09.
*Boot *: Kutter des  Eisenbahner SFV - Lübeck
*Heimathafen:* Travemünde
*Fanggebiet* : Gebiet vor Travemünde auf S-Her Gebiet
*Wetter* : Sonne
*Wind *: nicht vorhanden
*Drift* : kaum vorhanden
*Angeltiefe* : 10 - 21 m
*Wer* :Uwe vom Landesverbandsvorum , 12 weitere Boardis des Landesverbandsvorums nebst meiner einer 
*Montage *:  Heringspaternoster und Pilker bis 80 g
*Fänge* : 100 Heringe , 97 Wittis ind schöner Größe , 3 Leo´s , 1 Hornis sowie 5 Makrellen zusammen auf dem Boot sowie ca.30-40 Abgänger


----------



## Nordlicht (29. September 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.09.2009
Boot: mein "Zwergi"
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Fanggebiet: Anst-Sund, Meeschendorf, Staberhuk.
Wind: erst NW 1-2, später NW-W 3-4
Himme: Viel Sonne
Drift: erst 0,5Knt, später 1,5 Knt
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Mefo-Blinker, Div. Gufis
Wer: ein Freund und Ich
Fänge: Er 2 Dorsche, Ich 9 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und nur 3 Nemos dazu.

Sonstiges: 
Die Fische bissen im Flachen bei 4-8 M vor St`huk, keine Bisse an der Ansteuerung und vor Meeschendorf.
Bin von einem Bekannten Fischer gefragt worden ob ich Jiggs kaufen will...der hatte ca. 10 kg in den letzten Tagen in den Netzen :g


----------



## JUK28 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.10.2009
Kutter / Boot: Anna Laura Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Glowe Rügen / Tromper Wiek um Kap Arkona
Wind: 4-5 zunehmend aus West
Himmel:bedeckt und teilweise Schauer
Drift: mittel bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-22 Meter alles versucht!
Jiggfarbe: Orange und Grün, Pink
Pilkerfarbe: Gummifisch in Grün/Gelb, Pilker Schwarz Rot
Montage: Gummifisch, oder Einzeljmontage mit Pilker (90-150 Gramm)
Wer: Ich und 3 Freunde
Fänge: total 4 verwertbare maßigen Dorsche, der Rest viele Untermaßige und Wittlinge schwimmen wieder!

Sonstiges: Auffällig viel Kleindorsch, was sehr positiv für die nächsten Jahre zu sehen ist. Ansonsten war es aufgrund des Wetters nicht leicht an diesem Tag erfolgreich zu angeln.#h


----------



## seeschwalbe (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.10
Kutter:"MS Christa ", von Wismar
Richtung Rerig, Wind West 4-5, Sehr starke Drift,
nachmittags nachlassend.
Dorsch war nicht vorhanden, aber Hering und Wittling.
Ich hatte 70 Heringe und 15 schöne Wittlinge.
Die anderen 30 Sportsfreunde waren auch alle zufrieden.


----------



## Gintaras (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* :01.10.
*Boot *: Ostpreussen
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet* : Südlich von Fehmarn
*Wetter* : Regen, kalt
*Wind *: 6-7
*Drift* : jede Menge
*Angeltiefe* : 10 - 20 m
*Wer* :Ich und ca. 20 Schmerzfreie     ​ *Montage *:  Pilker bis 80 g und Jig 
*Angeltiefe* : 10 - 21 m

*Fänge* : 1 Dorsch ca. 50 cm und einige kleine zurückgesetzt

Sehr gutes Boot, tolle Crew. 
Bei der Fahrt hat´s heftig geschaukelt mit entsprechenden Wasserfontänen


----------



## Gintaras (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* :02.10.
*Boot *: Ostpreussen
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet* : Südlich von Fehmarn
*Wetter* : wenig Regen, ab Mittag fast sonnig
*Wind *: 4-5
*Drift* : weniger, gute Verhältnisse
*Angeltiefe* : 10 - 20 m
*Wer* :Ich und ca. 20 Leute​ *Montage *:  Pilker  50 g mit Feder
*Angeltiefe* : 10 - 20 m
*Fänge* : 3 Dorsche  50-60 cm 
Sehr nette Mitangler (Schalke, Gummersbach, Eifel etc.).
Leider gibt es immer wieder einige Superexperten an Bord, die dem ganzen Schiff mitteilen müssen, was sie für tolle Hechte sind und bei jedem kleinen Biss sofort laut Alarm schlagen.
Muss nicht sein, nervt.#d


----------



## Helios (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.10.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Laboe
*Wind:* geschätzte 4-5
*Himmel:* Bewölkung später Regen
*Drift:* stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* um die 10-15 mtr.
*Jiggfarbe:* #d
*Köder:* 2 Haken Wattwurmmontage mit weißen Perlen und kleinem Buttblinker.
Gewichte: um 200 gr.
*Wer:* ca.45 Personen
*Fänge:* Hunderte winzige Wittlinge,aber *Platten ohne Ende*
*Sonstiges:*
Alles versucht (nicht nur ich),aber keine erfolge mit allen nur erdenklichen Farb-Kombinationen (Pilker und Jig). Nicht ein maßiger Ostseeleopard konnte an Board gebracht werden.
*Fazit: *Wer im Augenblick gute Platten fangen will ist dort genau richtig aber auf Dorsch scheint nicht wirklich was zu gehen.#c
Und wieder waren welche dabei,die selbst Dorsche von nicht einmal 30cm in ihre Kisten warfen und sich auch noch darüber freuten#q.
*Jetzt mal im ernst: *Sollte nicht der Kapitän und die Crew gerade in diesen Zeiten auf solche Aktionen ein Auge haben und derartige Mißstände gar nicht erst einreißen lassen |krach: ?


----------



## Diddipo (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 09.10.2009 von 07:30-15:30
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Antje D
*Preis:* 29.-€,  Fischereischein erforderlich.
*Heimathafen:* Maarsholm an der Schlei*                                       Seegebiet:* nähe Schleimündung und kurz vor Dänemark
*Wind:* geschätzte 3-4
*Himmel:* Sonnig
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* um die 10 mtr.

*Köder:* Pilker rot/schwarz, 85 gr.
*Wer:* 10 Personen u. ich
*Fänge:* Insgesamt 52 maßige Dorsche, davon hatte ich 3 Dorsche, der größte war um die 74cm.

*Fazit: *Alles im allen, ein schöner Angeltag#6


----------



## uwe 56 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.10.2009 von 08:00-12:00
*Kutter / Boot:*  kLEINBOOT  MANTA
*Heimathafen:* Marina Wendtorf
*Seegebiet:Ausgang* Kieler Förde
*Wind:* geschätzte 3
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* um die 13 mtr.

*Köder:* Pilker rot/schwarz, 70gr.Heringsvorfach
*Wer:* Kumpel u. ich
*Fänge:* ca.80 Heringe,3 maßige Dorsche, 3Wittlinge auf Heringsfetzen.

*Fazit: es gab schon schlechtere Tage *#6 

_Gruß Uwe_________________


----------



## GoliaTH (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.10.2009 
*Kutter / Boot:*  MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Seegebiet: *richtung Fahrrinne
*Wind:* wenig
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* mittel
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 5-20m

*Köder:* Pilker gelb/rot, Beifänger
*Wer:* kochtopfangler
*Fänge:* viel Kinderstube

*Fazit: Kumpel hat den Tagesdorsch gefangen 5,5kg*


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt :* 11.10.2009
*Boot :* Kleinboot *MS Holle Bum*
*Heimathafen :* Puttgarden
*Seegebiet :* Fehmarn / Puttgarden Steuerbord Ansteuerungstonne 1
*Wind : *anfänglich 2 aus NW später Flaute
*Drifft :* wenig
*Angel/Fangtiefe :* 7 Meter
*Köder :* Wattwurm
*Wer :* ich und Peter
*Fänge :* 18 Butt in drei Stunden
*größter Fisch :* Struvbutt : 44 cm , 1,2 KG
*Fazit :* hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* :11.10
*Boot* : Baltik 2
*Heimathafen*: Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet* : Küste der Sonneninsel Fehmarn
*Wetter* : bedecktWind : nicht vorhanden
*Drift *: kaum vorhanden
*Angeltiefe* : 4,2-4.6 m
*Wer* :Timo , Klaus , Marcus ( hat nur 2 Std geangelt ) nebst meiner einer
*Montage* : Buttlöffel + Buttmontage einfach
*Fänge* : 1 Dorsch ca 70 cm + 1 Horni + 57 Platte davon nur 3 mittlere der Rest in Tellergröße ( haben bis auf 7 alle mit dem Kescher rausgeholt weil sie so groß waren
*Besonderheit* : der Dorsch hatte auf Sandbank auch in besagter Tiefe auf Watti gebissen . Hatten klasse Wetter und die Sonneninsel machte ihrem Namen alle Ehre . Überall hatte wir Regen gesehen nur auf dem Wasser war alles trocken .


----------



## Hechtpeter (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag* :18.10 11:30- 18:00
*Boot* : Sportboot
*Heimathafen*: Großenbrode
*Fanggebiet* : Fehmarnsund in Sichtweite der Sundbrücke
*Wetter* : NW 3-4,später W 3 Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel
*Drift *: mäßig
*Angeltiefe* : 6-10 m
*Wer* :Angelkumpel Martin und ich
*Montage* : Buttvorfach mit Nachläufer
*Fänge* : 11 Butt in Supergrößen, 2 größere Dorsche
*Besonderheit* : Super Angeltag mit schönen Wetter .Vor Großenbrode angefangen, kaum Bisse auf Wattwurm. Verlegt zur Belitzwerft.Klasse Butt ,kein einziger unter Maß.Einige kleine Dorsche, schwimmen wieder.Vielen Dank an Martin als Skipper und an meinen Wattwurmdealer für die schlechtesten Wattwürmer der Saison#y#y


----------



## Pilke (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*16. und 17.10 jeweils von 7.00 - 15:00
*Boot:* MY Julia
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Fanggebiet:* ca. 20 SM vor Rügen
*Wetter:* Erster Tag: Windstärke 4-5 aus NO und viel Regen
             Zweiter Tag: Windstärke 2-3 aus NW leicht bewölkt
*Drift:* Erster Tag: sehr stark; Zweiter Tag: wenig
*Angeltiefe:* 25-30m
*Wer:*Ich und 5 Kumpels
*Montage:* Pilker + 2 Beifänger (schwarze Beifänger gingen am besten)
*Fänge:* ca.95 Dorsche in schönen Größen (der größte 85cm-8 Pfund)
           Zudem viele, die gerade eben maßig waren(zwischen 40 und 45cm)...diese schwimmen wieder.
*Besonderheit:* Am ersten Tag, also an dem wettertechnisch schlechterem Tag, haben wesentlich mehr kleine Dorsche gebissen. Am zweiten Tag, mit weniger Wind und zeitweilig Sonne mehr größere - viele um die 60cm. Ein Kumpel hat mit seinem Pilker eine sehr schöne Scholle gehakt.:m
Der Bootsmann hat eine schöne Makrele gefangen-das zu dieser Jahreszeit und dann auch noch in der Ostsee??|bigeyes
So gut wie keine Nemos#6

*Fazit:* Bestes Hochseeangel-We seit Jahren!!!:m


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*19.10.09 / 8:00 - 15:30Uhr
*Boot:* Leihboot Fehmarn ( Führerscheinfrei )
*Fanggebiet:* Fehmarnsund
*Wetter:* Wind: 4 aus SW zum Mittag 5 später leicht abnehmend 
*Drift:* mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 4-10m
*Wer:* Ich und meine süße|supergri
*Montage:* Nachläufer Systeme in jeglicher Art, Köder: Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen, zwischendurch mal ein Jig- oder Heringssystem
*Fänge:* 3 richtig gute Butts alle so um die 40cm, und nen gewaltigen Haufen Mini Nemos#q 
*Besonderheiten:* Wegen dem Wind konnten wir mit unserem klein motorisierten Boot nicht den Sund so richtig verlassen.:c Unter der Brücke war schon zu doll das ging nicht mehr, hat schon ganz ordentlich geschaukelt.


----------



## TomHQ (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*19.10.09
*Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* vor Großenbrode
*Wetter:* Windstärke 4-5 aus SW, trocken, bewölkt
*Drift:* stark
*Angeltiefe:* 10-20m
*Wer:* Mein Sohn, mein Bruder, ich und etwa 20 andere Angler
*Montage:* Pilker + 1 Beifänger
*Fänge:* zu Dritt 4 maßige Dosche, diverse Nemos dürfen wieder schwimmen. Auf dem Kutter im Schnitt 2 Dorsche je Angler
*Besonderheit:* Ordentlich Seegang und recht kalt
*Fazit:* war keine berauschende Tour. Lag aber keinesfalls an der Einigkeit mit Thomas, Wolfgang und Willi!


----------



## KlickerHH (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*18.10.09
*Boot:* MS Orca H
*Heimathafen:* Thyboron
*Fanggebiet:* Weisses Riff
*Wetter:* Ententeich, später 3
*Drift:* wenig
*Angeltiefe:* 20-35m
*Wer:* Klicker1, Klicker2, Klicker3 und noch 13 verrückte
*Montage:* Pilker + 1 Beifänger
*Fänge:* kann ich nur schätzen, etwa 250 Dorsche bis 4 Kg
*Besonderheit:* Schlechter Start, Happy End
*Fazit:* Danke an Marco und den Smut, wir kommen wieder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubu63 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 16.10 - 18.10
*Boot:* MS SEHO
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Langeland, Fehmarnbelt
*Wetter:* Windstärke 4-8
*Drift:*mäßig
*Angeltiefe:* 10m - 34m 
*Wer:* 32 Angler, 3-Tagestour des FV Datteln
*Montage:* Pilker Solo, 60-150gr.
*Fänge:* Ich habe an allen drei Tagen 7 maßige Dorsche bis 70 cm, 2 Plattfische auf Pilker und noch 1 Hornhecht gefangen. Dazu Unmengen an Kleindorschen!
*Besonderheit:* Wenn man diese Mengen an Baby-Dorschen wachsen ließe, hätte der Dorsch dort wieder eine Chance.
*Fazit:* Es kommt dort wieder leben in die Ostsee . Allerdings waren größere Dorsche absolute Mangelware, die Fänge sonst waren bescheiden. Wieder einmal machte die angenehme Atmosphäre auf der SEHO die Tour zu einem schönen Erlebnis.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## olir1 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 17.10 - 18.10
*Boot:* MS Antares
*Heimathafen:* Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* ;+
*Wetter:* Erster Tag stürmisch zweiter Tag sonnig
*Drift:*mäßig
*Angeltiefe:* 10m - 15m 
*Wer:* Ich und zwei Kumpels
*Montage:* Pilker / Wattwurmmontage
*Fänge:* Ich 1 Dorsch ca. 45cm und 13 Platten.
Kumpels zusammen ca. 20 Platten.
Viele viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge schwimmen aber alle wieder in der Ostsee.
*Fazit:*Hat super Spaß gemacht, Rio der Schiffsjunge ist einfach nur cool drauf und hat uns sehr gut unterhalten.
Wären die ettlichen kleinen Dorsche maßig gewesen hätten wir bestimmt noch mehr Spaß gehabt. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Im großen und Ganzen :m

Gruß Oli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*24.10.09
*Boot:* meine Aluladde
*Heimathafen:* Kägsdorf
*Fanggebiet:* Trollegrund
*Wetter:* Windstärke 1-3 aus SSW, trocken, bewölkt
*Drift:* 1-1,5 km/h
*Angeltiefe:* 7-20m
*Wer:* Sunny und ich
*Montage:* Naturköder, Nachläufer am Buttlöffel und Birnenblei
*Fänge:* 9 Klieschen, 9 Flundern, 1 Scholle, 3 Wittlinge, 2 Dorsche (ne Menge Dorsche die wieder schwimmen durften)
*Fazit:* wir hatten einen geilen Angeltag, hier gibs noch etwas mehr zu lesen.
Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168097


----------



## Bauer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 24.10.09, später Nachmittag
*Boot:* eigenes
*Fanggebiet:* Lübecker Bucht, Richtung Ansteuerungstonne Travemünde
*Wetter:* SO 2-3, diesig
*Tiefe:* 15-19m
*Montage:* Heringspaternoster mit großen Haken (Gr.4) + Pilker
*Fänge:* 12 Heringe in schöner Größe, 12 Wittlinge, 2 Dorsche maßig, 1 Dorsch zu klein

Sonstiges: Danke an Meeresangler Schwerin für schönen Bericht#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*25.10.09
*Boot:* Beatrice2
*Heimathafen:* Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet:* Sundbrücke bis Ansteuerung
*Wetter:* Windstärke 3-4 aus SSW, trocken, bewölkt
*Drift:* 0,3-4,5 km/h
*Angeltiefe:* 7-9m
*Wer:* Beatrice und Icke
*Montage:* Wattis, Gummi
*Fänge:*  7 Dorsche zum mitnehmen(größter 71cm), ca 15 wieder zurück
*Fazit: Für den ersten Urlaubstag gut#6
*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:*23.10.09
*Boot:* beneteau MAX
*Heimathafen:* zur zeit warnemünde
*Fanggebiet:* warnemünde
*Wetter:* Windstärke 2-3 aus ost, trocken, bewölkt
*Drift:* stark auslaufend,driftsack benutzt
*Angeltiefe:* 7-9m
*Wer:* dominik,aalmanne,ich
*Montage:* Gummi,blech
*Fänge:über 30 stück,11 durften mit*


----------



## Cashek (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:24.10.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: Schlauchboot 5PS
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet*:Garagenschrank, vor   Travemünde/Brodten
*Wind*:2-3S
*Himmel*:bedeckt, diesig
*Drift*:wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe*:7-12m
Jiggfarbe:-
Pilkerfarbe:-
*Montage*:Wattwurmmontage
*Wer*:ich
*Fänge*:13 Dorsche, alle maßig, größter 52cm
*Sonstiges*:habe anfangs gepilkt und nebenbei die Naturköderrute draussen, da hat sich der erste Dorsch daran vergriffen,fast unbemerkt, wollte mal reinholen, da war er schon gehakt...gerade wieder runtergelassen, der nächste, teilweise wie beim Heringsangeln, ein Dorsch hat sich zwei Haken einverleibt und dann eine Doublette, wieder auf Grund, der nächste Biss...war ein super Tag, über 12 Meter ging nix, 7-9m optimal


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:25.10.09
Boot: Zwergi
Heimathafen: Fehmarn
Fanggebiet: Sundbrücke bis Ansteuerung, ca. 8.30 - 13.30 Uhr
Wetter: Windstärke 3-4 aus SSW, trocken, bewölkt
Drift: 0,3-4,5 km/h
Angeltiefe: 4-9m
Wer: Ichi
Montage: am Anfang Gufis dann Wattis
Fänge: 10 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und 1 Butt
Fazit: war OK


Nachtrag zum Posting von Drillingshase:
Hase hat die Fische bis auf einen allein gefangen. Seine Frau fing den ersten Dosch und hatte Angst das sie wie immer mehr und grössere Fische fängt wie Drillingshase....sie hat dann lieber das zeitig das Angeln eingestellt #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:26.10.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: Beatrice2
*Heimathafen: Fehmarn
Zeit: 09.30 - 14.30 Uhr
Seegebiet*:Ostküste Fehmarn
*Wind*:3-4W-SW , Böig5
*Wetter: Bewölkt, ab und zu Regen*
*Drift*:2,5 - 3,5 kmh
*Fangtiefe*:5-7m
*Montage*:Gummi
*Wer*:Beatrice und Icke
*Fänge*:  ca 40 Dorsche, 17 zum mitnehmen, Größter 74
*Sonstiges*:Zwei fette Dorsche verloren. Frau hat heute wieder weniger als ich gefangen:vik:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:27.10.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: Beatrice2
*Heimathafen: Fehmarn
Zeit: 09.30 - 16.00 Uhr
Seegebiet*:Ostküste Fehmarn
*Wind*:3-4W , Böig5
*Wetter: Bewölkt*
*Drift*:1,5 - 3,0 kmh
*Fangtiefe*:5-6m
*Montage*:Gummi
*Wer*:Beatrice und Icke
*Fänge*: 50-60 Dorsche, 21 zum mitnehmen, Größter 70
*Sonstiges*:Frau hat heute wieder weniger als ich gefangen:vik:Morgen hat sie Geburtstag und ich werde dafür sorgen, dass mit mir am Abend Essen geht Sie wird morgen gewinnen#6


----------



## fischert (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag*: 26.10.09
*Boot*: MS Antje D
*Heimathafen*: Maasholm
*Fanggebiet*: Küste vor Maasholm angeblich bis Höhe Als, habe jedoch nichts von Ärö gesehen!!
*Wetter*: 4-5, Nieselregen
*Drift*: durchschnittlich 
*Angeltiefe*: 10-20m
*Wer*: 6 erfahrene Angler
*Montage*: Pilker mit schwarzem Beifänger, Fischfetzen, einige Angler mit Wattwurm
*Fänge*: 3 Dorsche knapp maßig, viele Wittlinge bei Naturködereinsatz
*Besonderheit*: Üble Stimmung an Bord, s.u.
*Fazit*:  5 von 6 Angler sagten wir kommen nicht wieder, lest mal warum!

Wir waren einmal wieder in der Nähe von Maasholm und nutzten die Gelegenheit uns einmal wieder auf der MS Antje D einzumieten. In der letzten Zeit hatte sich ja einiges geändert. Frau Bruns hatte Geschäft abgegeben, der Angelshop im Hafen ist jetzt geschlossen,  ein neuer Betreiber Herr Schunta hatte neben dem Übernachtungsgeschäft auch die MS Antje D übernommen. 
Nun, Herr Schunta machte auf uns einen sehr freundlichen Eindruck. Er hatte ein paar tolle Ideen zu Angelübernachtungspaketen zu einem sehr guten Preis, was für Angler ja eine prima Sache ist.
Der Preis der Ausfahrt lag im üblichen Rahmen einer normalen Tagesfahrt. So dass alles ganz toll anfing, aber dann...
Auf Frage eines Anglers sagte Stefan, wir fahren nicht so weit raus, es lohnte sich nicht für 6 Angler. Sie hätten in letzten Schlechtwettertagen Verluste gemacht.  So war es dann auch. Wir fuhren in der Nähe des Hafens umher. Laut Stefan/Smutje fuhren wir bis kurz vor Als. Naja, er erzählt ja immer viel... Es kam noch besser. Mittags gabs keine Suppe, nur Würstchen mit Brot. Es lohnte sich nach Stefans Worten nicht für 6 Angler mehr zu tun. 
Der Dorsch wurde nicht gefunden. Ich probierte alles durch, kein Erfolg. Auch die anderen Angler um mich herum fingen nichts. Von den 3 gefangenen Dorschen ging 1 auf Stefan, der fleißig mitangelte. Sogar soviel, dass er einem Angler einmal kein Bier herausgab weil er gerade angelte. Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass er und der Käptn mitangelten, aber wenn ein Kunde ein Bier will, soll ers auch rausgeben! 
Auf Naturköder bissen Wittlinge sehr heftig. Mehrere Angler gaben das Angeln auf Dorsch auf und stellten auf Wittlinge um. Ein Angler wurde von Stefan angemeckert, weil er auch kleine, maßige Wittlinge zurück ins Meer gab. (Angeblich fingen wir keinen Dorsch, weil der sich an den Wittlingen dick und fett frass. |supergri Zum Ende der Tour gabs noch einen weiteren Höhepunkt: Mecker vom Skipper, weil ihm zu viel Kraut auf dem Boot lag. Nun ja wir hatten starken Wind und brachten wirklich massenhaft Kraut nach oben, da fällt schon mal was auf Deck. Sicher ist, es war keine Schlampigkeit der Leute dahinter. Der Wind, den der Käptenmachte, war so gross, dass einer der Angler den Schlauch nahm und das Deck abspülte. Das hatte ich noch nicht erlebt!  Geld bezahlen und dann auch noch selbst das Boot saubermachen - Irgendwie lief hier doch was total schief. 
Die Tour wurde von den anwesenden Anglern intensiv ausgewertet. Auch wenn das Geschäft mit den Anglern mal an einem Tag nicht so super ausfiel, ist das ein Grund mit den Leuten so umzuspringen? Am Tag zuvor waren übrigens 31 Angler an Bord. 
Ich bin in den letzten Jahren immer wieder mit Antje oder einer der anderen von Maasholm gefahren. Nie hatte ich Grund zur Beschwerde. Aber das war zu heftig und darum halte ich es hier im Board fest. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Crew der Antje D noch einmal zur Besinnung kommt.#q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:28.10.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: Beatrice2
*Heimathafen: Fehmarn
Zeit: 09.30 - 13.00 Uhr
Seegebiet*:Westküste Fehmarn
*Wind*:Max 1, wenn überhaupt
*Wetter: volle Kanne Regen*
*Drift*: egal, habe geankert
*Fangtiefe*:4m
*Montage*:Wattis
*Wer*:Beatrice und Icke
*Fänge*: 24 Platte,  Größte 51
*Sonstiges*:Nix Besonderes


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.10.2009
Kutter / Boot: Zwergi
Heimathafen: Fehmarn
Zeit: 07.30 - 12.30 Uhr
Seegebiet:Mee´dorf, St`huk, Ansteuerung-Sund
Wind: erst 3 aus Süd/Ost später 5 Bft aus Osten
Wetter: Schiet Wetter
Drift: um und bei 1-1,5 Knt
Fangtiefe:4-14 M
Montage:Jigg mit twister, Gufi
Werrillingshase und ich
Fänge: Ich einen und Hase drei zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: trotz Windschutzscheibe und Floater lief das Spritzasser bis zum Bauchnabel :q schöne Wellen, man war mal wieder an der Luft :q


----------



## Marcel1409 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 30.10.
Boot: "Seewolf"
Fanggebiet: Fehmarn
Wetter: bedeckt
Drift:haben geankert
Angeltiefe: 6m - 9m 
Wer: Ich und zwei Kumpels
Montage: Wurmmontage
Fänge: ein paar Scheiben:vik:

*"Klickt mal"* :g


----------



## onkelaimo (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:30.10.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: MS RILANA
*Heimathafen: *Rostock-Schmarl*
Zeit: *06.30 - 14.30 Uhr*
Seegebiet*: vor Warnemünde / Fahrrinne
*Wind*: 2 - 3 aus Südost, ab mittags etwas böiger
*Wetter: *leicht bewölkt + sonnig, ab mittags bedeckt
*Drift*: wenig
*Fangtiefe*:10 -15m
*Montage*ilker solo, ab mittags zusätzlich Heringspaternoster
*Wer*:ich und 3 Kumpels
*Fänge*: 3 maßige Dorsche (größter ca. 55), 5 Wittlinge, 1 Hornhecht, 15 Heringe *
Sonstiges*: einige Babydorsche, mehrere Aussteiger und ab mittags dann mit allen Warnemünder Kuttern an der Fahrrinne Heringe gefangen
Leider recht wenig Fisch #c(auf dem Kutter gesamt bloss 9 oder 10 maßige Dorsche und kaum mehr Wittlinge + 2 Hornhechte, davon ein richtig schöner) aber schönes Wetter und der Kaptein hat sich Mühe gegeben. Schöne Fahrt!
#6


----------



## Pesu83 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 1.11.2009
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Hohewachter Bucht,Schießgebiet
Wind: 3-4 ab mittag zunemend
Drift: Genau richtig
Fangtiefe: 6-16m
Montage: Pilker mit Jig und Naturköder
Wer: Ich und drei Kumpels
Fänge: 56 Wittlinge wir vier
Sonstiges: Leider kaum Dorsch in der Westlichen Ostsee,aber viel schlimmer ist es ,dass das die letze FAHRT der Ms Karoline war. Meiner Meinung nach war es der Beste Kutter der Ostsee und vor allem fair und ehrlich zu den Anglern.
Ich Persönlich habe vor 12 Jahren ,als Jugendlicher meine erste Tour mit der Karoline gemacht. Ich bin schon auf vielen anderen Kuttern mitgefahren und immer wieder zur Karoline zurück gekehrt. Wenn man als Angler kommt und als Freund 
geht macht die Besatzung alles richtig. Das Angeln auf der Karoline war immer wie bei einer Großen Familie, man war nicht nur ein Angler von vielen sondern man gehörte zu der großen Familie dazu. 
Ich wünsche der Familie Stengel für ihren weitern Lebensweg nochmal alles gute und haltet die Ohren Steif.

mfg. Christian Lohrengel und die Harzer Angler


----------



## keilerkopf (10. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:07.11.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: 5PS  Leihboot
*Heimathafen: *Hafen Burg auf Fehmarn*
Zeit: *8:00-11:00*
Seegebiet*: Fehmarnsund
*Wind*: wie wir später erfahren haben bei Baltic anhand der Daten des Seewetterdienstes Stärke 5 aus SO...
*Wetter: *wolkig
*Drift*: nach meinem Empfinden sehr stark
*Fangtiefe*:6-10m
*Montage*:Beim Rausfahren geschleppter Wobbler, dann Gummifisch und Wurm
*Wer: *ein Kumpel und ich
*Fänge*:  *1 Dorsch
Sonstiges*er Fisch biss beim Rausfahren auf den geschleppten Wobbler (hatten leider nur einen mit #d) Wetter und Drift waren für das Kleinboot echt zum :vdaher haben wir abgebrochen und sind besser in den Hafen gefahren.


----------



## keilerkopf (10. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:08.11.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: MS Antares
*Heimathafen: *Hafen Orth auf Fehmarn*
Zeit: *7:00-15:00*
Seegebiet*: westlich Fehmarn
*Wind*: 3-4
*Wetter: *wolkig
*Drift*: unterschiedlich im Laufe des Tages
*Fangtiefe: **(*5-20m)
*Montage*: Kugelblei und Naturködervorfach 
*Wer*: ein Kumpel und ich
*Fänge*: *10 Platte *(er 2, ich 8)*
Sonstiges*: War mit dem Schiff sehr zufrieden. Daß es am Ende nur 10 Fische waren, lag unter anderem daran, daß es für mich (und auch meinen Kumpel) das erste Mal Buttangeln vom Kutter war, sprich meine Bissverwertung war zum echt: #d


----------



## Langelandfrank (12. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:10.11.2009
*Kutter / Boot*: mein Jumbo
*Heimathafen: *Kühlungsborn
*Zeit: *07.30 - 14.30 Uhr*
Seegebiet*: Kühlungsborn bis Trollegrund
*Wind*: 3 aus Südost
*Wetter: *bedeckt
*Drift*: 1,5 - 1,2 
*Fangtiefe*:9 -17m
*Montage*:Pilker solo, Heringspaternoster; Jigs
*Wer*: ich und der Dicke
*Fänge*: 4 maßige Dorsche (größter ca. 65), 6 Wittlinge, 2 Heringe *
Sonstiges*: Wir dachten die dicken Heringsschwärme wären da. Aber nur vereinzelt auf dem Echo gefunden. Teilweise auch nur kleine Wittlungsschwärme. Den größeren Dorsch den ich gleich früh in den 14 m hatte, war gefüllt mit Krabben und einem kleinen Hering. Also Köderwahl alles möglich.
Egal war trotzdem ein guter Tag um den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen. Petri


----------



## bastelberg (13. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.bis 20.09.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Seho
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Zeit: je nach dem
Seegebiet:Zwischen Dänemark und Schweden
Wind: hat sich keiner drum gekümmert, mal so mal so
Wetter: geiles Wetter, sonnig und teilweise warm
Drift: Verschieden
Fangtiefe:War alles dabei. Von 15 bis 30 M
Montage:Alles was die Kiste hergab durchprobiert
Wer:Betriebssportgruppe P&G/Gillette 18 Teilnehmer
Fänge: 1. Tag 17( in Deutschland angefangen), 2. Tag 280, 3. Tag 218, 4. Tag 176,
5. Tag Rückreise ( 10 h )
Sonstiges: War mal wieder super mit Mirko. Bei dieser Wochenfahrt stimmte einfach alles: Crew, Wetter und die Fische machten auch noch mit. War alles dabei, Riffe und Wracks ( wo viel verloren ging) Der größte hatte 4 Kg. Der Durchschnitt war um die 2,5 Kg. 2/3 der gefangenden Fische gingen wieder zurück, da zu lütt. Insgesamt 691 Dorsche, 4 Heringe, 21 Wittlinge und 2 Hornis. War unsere erste Wochenfahrt mit Erfolg. Die vergandenden Jahre spielte meist das Wetter nicht mit.


----------



## Hasseröder (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Kalinin
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Zeit: 06.30 - 16.50 Uhr
Seegebiet:  von Sassnitz ca. 10 -15 SM in Richtung NO
Wind: Anfang 4BFT, später 5-6 BFT
Wetter: bedeckt,kein Regen,5 Grad, anfangs 1m Welle später 2-3m
Drift : keine Ahnung , schätze 2Kn
Fangtiefe: Von 10 bis 20 M
Montage: Pilker( alle Farben), Beifänger
Wer:Ich und 7 Kumpels ( insgesamt 28 Leute an Bord )
Fänge: ca 250-300 Dorsche, ein paar Wittlinge, ein Hering
Sonstiges: Dorsche von 40 - 65 cm, einer knapp über 70cm, ca. 5% untermaßige die wieder baden durften, Wetter war anfangs noch OK, Später dann doch ganz schön Wind und Wellengang, Getriebe hat gerade noch durchgehalten( Temperatur viel zu hoch) 4 Mann durften :v. Sonst ein geiler Tag mit viel Fisch und viel Spaß


----------



## Laracitus (14. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

HAllo zusammen,
Ich war gestern das erste mal auf´m Kutter. Draußen war ich mit der MS Kranich und es war klasse. Wir hatten eigentlich auf der MS Christa in Wismar gebucht, doch leider riefen die uns am Abend an um uns zu sagen, Sie hätten einen Maschienenschaden. Da haben wir Abend um 8 Uhr noch nach nem Kutter gesucht und sind dann auf der Kranich gelandet. Der Käpt´n und Smutje voll i.O. Hab schon mal von nicht so freundlichen Kutterbesatzungen in Foren gelesen.......Schlecht wurd mir nur kurz vorm Mittag. Nach dem Essen noch ne halbe Stunde, war aber auszuhalten. Danach nix mehr|supergri. Toller Tag und Abends gab es mit der ganzen Familie lecker Fisch bis zum abwinken. So, nun die Daten....

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Kranich
Heimathafen: Rostock-Schmarl
Zeit: 7.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Seegebiet: vor Warnemünde...bis Fahrrinne
Wind: 2-3 aus Süd Süd/Ost
Wetter: bedeckt, kein Regen
Drift : keine Ahnung,hatten aber eine
Fangtiefe: Von 10 bis 20 M
Montage: solo Pilker (erst silber, silber/rot dann vorwiegend weiß),später mit Beifänger Heringspatanoster mit Naturköder (Heringsstreifen) bestückt
Wer:Ich und mein Schwiegervater (insgesamt 9 Leute an Bord)
Fänge: 1 Steinbutt, 6 Dorsche, davon 5 maßige, 4 Heringe und 60 Wittlinge. Was die andern hatten kann ich nicht sagen......

Gruß an alle


----------



## graetsche (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Wiking
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Schleimünde bis vor Damp
Wind: 4-5 / SO
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe: swarz-rot / blau-silber / gelb
Wer: 24 Leute 
Fänge: 8 Dorsche 45-55 cm und einige kleine die wieder schwimmen
Sonstiges: Wegen dem Wind sind wir nur unter Land gefahren, die Crew ist in Ordnung.#6​


----------



## graetsche (16. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Wiking
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Dänemark Insel Aero in Sichtweite
Wind: 2-4 / SSW
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: stark, später mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-18 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe: swarz-rot / blau-silber / gelb
Wer: 19 Leute 
Fänge: 35 Dorsche 45-80 cm und viele kleine die wieder schwimmen
Sonstiges: Klasse Angeltag:vik::vik:, nur der Kapitän hatte leider die Filetierbretter nicht an Board :g, es gab nur einen festen Filetierplatz. War insgesamt eine super Tour, organisiert vom DOMA Club Dortmund-Westrich#6#6 
Danke an alle und ein dreimal "hol Gaff"!!!!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (19. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moins,

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.11.09
Kutter / Boot:Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen, vor dem Ferienpark, Schießgebiet
Wind:stark, 'ne gute 5
Himmel: bedeckt, teilw. Nieselregen
Drift: relativ stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-14 Meter
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: keine
Montage: Nachläufermontagen und Buttlöffel
Wer: Meinereiner und ca. 12 andere
Fänge: 12 Platte 9 zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Es wurde morgens vor der Fahrt angesagt, dass es auf Platte geht. Super Tag auf gutem Schiff.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (19. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moins,

Tag der Ausfahrt: Freitag der 13 te 11 |scardie:|scardie:
Kutter / Boot: Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen, erst Nordspitze Fehmarn dann am Schießgebiet
Wind: erst stark dann etwas abnehmend
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: stark bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6- 16 Meter
Jiggfarbe: keine
Pilkerfarbe: Schwarz/ Rot
Montage: erst Einzel pilker, dann Buttlöffel
Wer: Meinereiner und ca. 20 andere
Fänge: 16 Platte 10 zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Wir habne es morgens auf Dorsch probiert, wegen Wind und Drift abgebrochen und dann auf Platte gewechselt.
Super Tag auf Top Dampfer


----------



## leuchtboje (20. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:15.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: privates Kleinboot von nem Kumpel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: ??? / Fehmarn, Südstrand, Staberhuk, Katharinenhof
Wind: wenig bis mittel würde ich sagen
Himmel: bedeckt im wesentlichen
Drift: schwach bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4 - 20 m
Pilkerfarbe: Rot/Gelb, Grün, Blau/Silber
Montageilker solo, Naturköder Nachläufermontage
Wer: Mein Kumpel, ein anderer Kumpel von Ihm und ich
Fänge: etwa 100 Platte und 43 Leos, 1 Minihorni... 
Sonstiges:die größeren Leos (um die 60cm) gingen alle auf die Pilker, bis auf einen mit Pilker gerissener Butt alle Platte und kleineren Dorsche auf die Naturköder
Waren kaum untermaßige Leos dabei, relativ viele waren grad so übers Maß, aber untermaßige nur 4 oder 5...

Wir mussten die fängigen Stellen teilweise lange suchen... wenn man mal eine gefunden hatte, gings richtig los, vorallem mit den Platten, hatte man die Stelle noch nicht gefunden ging außer ganz seltene Leos garnichts...

Hatte eigentlich noch auf Wittel gehofft, hat sich aber nicht einziger eingefunden... nichtmal bei der Zigarre bei Staberhuk...


----------



## schedi3 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.11.09
Kutter / Booteigenes
Heimathafen / kühlungsborn west 
Wind:2-3bft
Himmel sonnig
Drift:Leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe:7-16meter kühlungsborn ost-west
Jiggfarbe:Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Blau,rot
Montageilkvorfach, buttvorfach mit 2haken
Wer;ein angelkollege und ich
Fänge:1 dorsch von 69cm und 22 dorsche zwischen 40-47cm 
Sonstiges:um 9uhr angefangen den grossen dorsch um 12uhr gefangen dann 6h nichts aber von 18uhr bis 18:45uhr 22stück
------------------                                                                                                _________________


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: MS Ostpreußen I
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:  Fehmarn so bvei Flügge würde ich sagen
Wind: wenig bis mittel 
Himmel: Sonne Sonne Sonne:vik:
Drift: schwach bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 3 - 8 m
Montage:Naturköder Nachläufermontage
Wer: 16 Vereinskollegen und ich
Fänge: etwa 80 Platte 
Sonstiges: Die Platten hatte alle so ca. 30 cm was ich eig ganz gut finde. Die größte vonuns hatte 43 cm. Wir hatten aucheinige Vereinskameraden die nur gepilkt hatten. Diese habe nicht einen zupfer bekommen. wir haben auch beim Naturköderangeln nicht einen kleinen Dorsch gefangen. Die Crew und das Boot waren iO. Der meißte hatte 12 ich hatte 10 platte.


----------



## dadorsch (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.11.09
Kutter / Bootrivatboot
Heimathafen : Burgtiefe Fehmarn
Fanggebiet: Staberhuk/Klausdorf
Wind:2 bft
Himmel sonnig
Drift:Leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe:6 meter
Methode:Schleppen mit Wobbler
Farbe: Gelb, Schwarz, Forelle
Wer:Ich und zwei Kollegen
Fänge:17 maßige Dorsche ab 45 cm,ca 20 untermaßig größten 3,1 + 3,6 kg und eine Mefo 52 cm!!!:vik: 

GEILER TAG!!!


----------



## luette-hl (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin,

war am Samstag den 21.11.09 von Grömitz in Richtung Dahme unterwegs.:vik:
Wind: SW 3
Boot: Eigenes
Fangtiefe: 6-8m
Zeit: 8:00 bis 14:30

Habe zuerst auf 7m gewobbelt, sofort kleinen Grönländer (41cm). Dann nur Dorsch bis 60cm. Die meisten leider untermaßig. Im Schwarzen Grund auf Gummi geangelt, zwei Dorsch maßig. Der Wind wurde weniger, umgerüstet auf Wattis. Zuerst Dorsch, direkt unterm Boot. 65cm war der größte, viele kleine . Drift ging runter und dann kamen 7Platte. 6 Klieschen und ein Goldi auf 8m. Klieschen 35/40cm. Auf dem Rückweg nochmal halbes Stünchen geschleppt. Dorsch. Ergebnis: 15 Dorsche, 7 Platte und ein Grönländer. Zwei Mann, jeder nur eine Angel
Supi Wetter, war ein toller Tag.

Gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## dorschsucher (23. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.11.09+22.11.09
Kutter / Boot:Einigkeit                                                         Heimathafen : heiligenhafen
Himmel sonnig+bewölkt am zeiten Tag
Drift:Leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe:6 meter-12meter
Methodeilker alle farben
Farbe: Gelb, Schwarz,  Rot/Gelb                                                                 Wer:6 Kumpels
Fänge:28 maßige Dorsche und ein paar witlinge 30 untermaßige
Größter knapp 3 kilo
Alles in allem 2 schöne Tage auf der Einigkeit mit Thomas und Wolgang die sich immer doll bemühen
Es war mal wieder super bei Euch#6


----------



## lattenputzer (24. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / zwischen Langeland und Lolland
Wind: wenig bis mittel 
Himmel: Sonne Sonne Sonne
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11 - 16m (geschätzt)
Montage:Naturköder Nachläufermontage
Wer: ca. 46 und ich
Fänge: ich 31 Platten (ca. je 20 Babyplatten und -dorsche schwimmen wieder)
Sonstiges: Der Beste (mein Kumpel) hatte 36. Im Schnitt wurden ca. 20 bis 25 Platten und ein paar maßige Dorsche gefangen. Größte Platte an Bord 50 cm.
Die von der Blauort durchgeführte 12-Stunden-Butttour war einfach Spitze. Verpflegung (Frühstück,Mittag, Kuchen und zum Abschluss Goulaschsuppe) inkl., Wetter top. Beim Angeln kaum ein Wurf ohne Fisch (wenn auch tlw. nur kleine):m. Lange Driften und immer Fisch. Das war jedenfalls nicht meine letzte 
12-Std.-Tour. Nerrvig war nur, dass etliche Angler ihre Montage nur am Schiff gehalten und dafür einfach mit zu geringen Gewichten geangelt bzw. nicht auf die Nebenleute geachtet haben. Häufiger Tüddel mit 3 und 4 Montagen war das Ergebnis. Mein Kumpel und ich haben uns glücklicherweise fast immer raushalten können:vik:.


----------



## LutzLutz (25. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.11.2009
Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / zwischen Langeland und Lolland
Wind: wenig bis mittel 
Himmel: Sonne Sonne Sonne
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11 - 16m (geschätzt)
Montage:Naturköder Nachläufermontage
Wer: 36 und ich
Fänge: ich 35 Platten (20 platten zum mitnehmen) kollege: 21 butts zum mitnehmen
Sonstiges: Jeder bis auf ein angler ( 3 Butt) konnte eine zweistellige anzahl an butts mitnehmen. es wurden hauptsächlich klieschen und flundern gefangen aber auch immer mal wieder ne schöne scholle. ein highlight war ein dorsch von ü70cm.größter butt war ne flunder von 51cm. Butttour war einfach Spitze. Verpflegung (Frühstück,Mittag, Frikadellen und Goulaschsuppe) inkl., Wetter top. Beim Angeln kein Wurf/runterlassen ohne Fisch :m. Lange Driften!! Das war jedenfalls nicht meine letzte 12-Std.-Tour. Nerrvig war nur, dass manche angler mit soviel schnick schnack geangelt haben das ihr vorfach sich immer mit dem von andern vertüddelte. das war der hammer was einer 2 plätze weiter für ein vorfach mit perlen und spinnerblättern hatte. das kann man nicht mehr beschreiben und genau dieser jene vertüddelte sich immer wieder aber er war sehr freundlich. sehr nette crew und auch nette angler.nicht wie es sonst manchmal der fall aufm kutter ist.


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (30. November 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.11.09
Kutter / Boot :Leihbboot
Heimathafen : Kühlungsborn
Fanggebiet: bis 13 Meter vor Kühlungsborn
Wind:2-4 bft
bedeckt
Drift:Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:8-12 meter
Methode:Schleppen mit Wobbler
Farbe: Gelb, Schwarz, Forelle
Wer: Kollege und ich
Fänge:14 maßige Dorsche ab 45 cm,ca 7 unter 45 (schwimmen wieder)


----------



## luette-hl (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin moin,

mein Fangbericht vom 2.12.09.

Top Wetter, top Welle aber nur kleine Dorsche.

Boot: eigenes
Wind: sw 1-3 Bft später 0
Wo: Grömitz-Bliesdorf
Tiefe: 6-10 m
Wie geangelt: alles probiert, von Gummi über Mefo Blinker bis zum Schleppen.
Wann: von 8:00 bis 14:00 Uhr 
Temp.: Wasser 7°C Luft -3° bis 7° 

Auf 6 bis 7 m spielte sich fast alles ab, nicht ein Dorsch über 60. 8 Stück haben wir mitgenommen. 
2 Mann ,  jeder eine Rute.#:#:

Es war ein toller Angeltag, das Wetter war einfach super. 

Schönen 2. Advent euch Allen.
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 5.12.2009
*Kutter:* MS Vorwärts
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Timmendorf,Poel / Wismarer Bucht vor Boltenhagen 
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Temperatur:* 2-4°C
*Wind:* Vorhersage S3, bei Abfahrt sagte der Skipper Starkwind bis Sturm an. Wir blieben deshalb relativ dicht unter Land
*Drift:* mittel bis stark
*Fangtiefe:* 10 - 20m 
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, später Heringspaternoster
*Wer:* Manne, Andi , ich und 10 andere
*Fänge:* auf dem Kutter max. 20 Dorsche, einige Wittels, später Hering satt, einige Makrelen (!)
*Sonstiges:* netter, sauberer kleiner Kutter. Gut: bei Buchung Hinweis auf nowendige gültige Angelpapiere. Freundlicher und lustiger Skipper, der immer wieder Infos zu Fangtiefen und Echolotanzeigen gab. Der Kutter hat keinen Salon aber im Bugbereich ein überdachtes Vorderdeck, das etwas Schutz vorm kalten Wind bot.


----------



## Kirnauforelle (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 29.11. bis 01.12.2009
*Boot:* Trollingboot Saver 22 Cabin Fisher
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Glowe bis Arkona 
*Himmel:* wolkig
*Temperatur:* 6-8°C
*Wind:* Süd 6 - 7 Bft
*Drift:* mittel bis stark
*Fangtiefe:* 10 - 30m 
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, oder Gummifisch 
*Wer:* Atze und Ich
*Fänge:* über 50 gute Dorsche zwischen 50 und 90 cm
viele unter 50 cm wieder zurückgesetzt
*Sonstiges:* Es waren super Angeltage in Glowe auf Rügen. 
Vor Rügen gibt es zu dieser Jahreszeit wirklich noch sehr viel Dorsch. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.#6


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.12.2009
Boot: MY Julia
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz, ca. 5 SM vom Adlergrund entfernt 
Himmel: wolkig
Temperatur: 3-4°C
Wind: Südost 4 - 5 Bft
Drift: mittel bis stark
Fangtiefe: 26 - 28 m 
Montage: Pilker solo 
Wer: 6 Angler und Ich
Fänge: Ich 15 Dorsche von 40 - 60 cm, hoch waren 28 Stück
Sonstiges: Es war ein super Angeltag vor Rügen. Insgesamt wurden ca. 150 Dorsche gefangen. Die Bisse kamen über den gesamten Tag verteilt. Tolles und schnelles Boot.Leider mußte ich 7 mal über die Reeling spucken.


----------



## Knurrhahn42 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:5.12.2009
Wo:Laboe
Schiff:Kehrheim2
Wind:5
Anzahl der Angler:39
Wetter:trocken

Gefangen wurden 493 Fische (kein Seemannsgarn)
411 Platte 82 Wittlinge
Laboe ist immer eine Reise Wert. Bin noch nie Enttäuscht worden,kein vergleich mit Heiligenhafen.
Super Kapitäne,nette Besatzung.


----------



## dorschfinder (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.12.2009
Kutter / Bootrivatboot
Fanggebiet: Rostock 
Drift:mittel, weiter weg sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:6-20 meter
Methode:Schleppen mit Wobbler/Pilken
Farbe: Gelb, Rot/Schwarz
Wer:Ich und Kollege
Fänge:sehr gut bis 86cm, sehr viele kleine zurückgesetzt, beste Fangtiefe 7-9m
dorschfinder


----------



## Vechteangler (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.und12.12.09
Wo:Heiligenhafen
Schiff:MS Jule
Wind:3-4
Anzahl der Angler:15
Wetter:trocken

Es war eine spitzen Tour. Wir hatten ca. 250 Platten , ca.400 Dorsche wovon viele zurück gingen Wittis ohne ende. Verpflegung war wie immer spitze. Thomas hat sich sehr stark ins zeug gelegt. Wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour mit Thomas im Öresund 2010 .


----------



## tobiiger (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 12.12.2009
*Wo:* Gebiet um Großenbrode
*Von:* 8.00-12.00 Uhr
*Boot:* Eigenes (von Vaddern)
*Wer:* Kumpel und Ich
*Wetter:* Blieb trocken
*Wind:* Zu doll,5 Bft,sehr große Welle!!!
*Drift:* Anfangs wenig Drift,gegen mittag zunehmend
*Köder:* Pilker mit Jig,Gummifisch
*Fänge:* Hatten 10 Dorsche,5 waren gut für die Kiste
*Fangtiefe:* Alle Fische relativ flach,7-8 m
*Fazit:* War leider zu viel Wind,angesagt waren 4 bft,später abnehmend.Das Gegenteil war aber der Fall.Hatten locker 5 und es blieb dabei!!!Dazu kam noch eine starke Dühnung,war für unser Gefühl grenzwertig,haben deshalb auch um 12.00 Uhr unseren Angeltag beendet.Allerdings haben die Dorsche bis dahin recht gut gebissen,hatten noch ca. 6-8 Aussteiger,allerdings standen die Fische auch nur einzelnd,keine Schwärme.


----------



## Hausmarke (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.12.2009
Kutter / Boot:MS Tanja

Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe ca. 7m


Wer:Ich und 2 Kollegen
Fänge:zusammen 75 Platten


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Fangtag:13.12.09
Ort: Warnemünde
Bootrivat
Wind:2-3 N-No
Himmel:Bedeckt Schnee dann Strahlender Sonnenschein
Drift: Wechselnd
Fangtiefe:10-17m
Montage:dopelt sowie einzel Beifänger Heringsvorfach
Pilkerfarbe:überwiegen Silber-Grün bzw.Rot-Schwarz
Wer:Ich und 5 Bekannte
Fänge:1Sandaal 11Heringe 114Wittlinge ca.40 Dorsche
Mitgenommen Fische 5 Dorsche 42-73cm,ca.60 Wittlinge 30-43cm sowie 6 Heringe 20-25cm

Alles zusammen ein schöner Angeltag die Ausbäute hätte größer seinen können(Dorsch)aber Top Wetter
wir unter uns und jedemenge drill´s und lecker Fisch zum 
abend!#6


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 13.12.2009
*Wo:* Lübecker Bucht
*Von:* 8:00-15:40 Uhr
*Boot:* Leihboot von Angeltreff Neustadt
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Wetter:* anfangs stark diesig und viele Schneeschauer, danach freundlich
*Wind:* 3 bft, später sogar mal 1 bft
*Drift:* wenig
*Köder:* Wobbler , Pilker+2 Beifänger
*Fangtiefe:* 6-18m
*Fänge:* viele Dorsche ca. 20 Dorsche released und 8 mitgenommen von 45- gute 60 cm#h
Fazit: Eisig kalt, dennoch Fisch ohne Ende, abe rnicht beid er gewünschten Größe, der größere kam zum Schluss, hat wieder Laune gebracht auch der wunderschöne Sonnenuntergang , den wir erleben konnten :m


----------



## superhelge (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19.12.09  
Kutter / Boot:MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen / Laboe
Wo: Südwestlich Lollland
Dauer: 6-18,30 Uhr
Preis: mit Frühstück und Mittagessen 45 Euro ( 2Tage 80 Euro)
Wind:Südliche Winde 3-4
Himmel:bedeckt Teilweise Schneefall minus 5 grad 
Drift:schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe:7 bis 13 meter
Narturköder mit 200 gr. Blei
Perlen: gelb und grün liefen gut
Montage: Nachläufer
Wer:Ich und 20 Wetterfeste
Fänge:28 Butt, alle zusammen ca. 350 Butt und ein Steinbutt
Sonstiges:Alle Angler bekammen ein Freifahrt geschenkt und Preise in der Tombola. (Gutscheine,Ruten, Rollen und Kleinkram)
Fazit: Ein Super Jahresabschluß!! Vielen Dank an die Besatzung


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin zusammen, 
wir waren nochmal los vor der Laichzeit, Resultat wie folgt:

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.12.2009
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Jan Cux
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Sassnitz/Rügen
*Wind:* S/W, anfangs 4, später 6-7
*Himmel:* stark bewölkt, regnerisch
*Drift:* mässig-stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 22 Meter
*Montage:* GuFi´s in gedeckten Farben, Eisele Pilker solo, Wasabi´s in 60 und 90 gr.
*Wer:* Zwei von den Abriß Boys,Dr. Komix und ich, ca 35-40 Andere.
*Fänge:* viele, viele Nemo´s zwischen 30-40 cm, wir hatten jeder insgesamt mind. 10 Stück,aber ansonsten sehr gut.
Im Schnitt hatte jeder seine 8-10 maßigen Fische (40-55 cm),plus einges was im Drill noch verloren gegangen ist.
*Sonstiges:* Endlich mal wieder ´ne richtig geile Ausfahrt mit viel Fisch, sauberem Schiff, sehr netter Bestzung und guter Verpflegung.
Bernhard Mielitz war auch selber vor Ort und hat den Kochlöffel geschwungen (Ente mit Rotkohl).
Die Tour nach Rügen hat sich vollends gelohnt und wir werden auf jeden Fall wiederkommen, obwohl für einen Tag so´ne Tour schon ziemlich aggro ist (morgens 02:30 Uhr los und abends wieder nach Hause, dreieinhalb Stunden pro Tour !!!)

Gruß Abriß
(Toby)


----------



## boot (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt 29.12.09*
*BOOT-Privat*
*Heimathafen Damp -Seegebiet Ostsee b Damp*
*Himmel -      Sonnenschein*
*Drift -Leicht*
*Fangtiefe 8 bis 10 Meter*
*Köder -Blinker -Pilker*
*Fänge 1 Dorsch 86 cm 9kg *
*und 2 Mefo Aussteiger.*


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:28.12.2009
Angelzeit:8:15-16:00
Fangzeit:dazwischen
Ort:Neustadt/Pelzerhaken
Wind: Süd-Südost 3-4
Wetter: erst Sonne ,später Nebel
Köder:Wobbler und Pilker mit Beifänger
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:25
Länge:40-65 cm
Link zum Bericht: http://fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=311743#post311743
Sonstiges:

Geiler Tag, erst blödes Wetter , jedoch wenig Wind, da wurde erst mal geschleppt und gleich gut gefangen dann mal gepilkt wo es schön gekracht hat bis wir wieder geschkeppt und zum Schluss gepilkt haben:-D


----------



## Vechteangler (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19/20und21.01.2010
*Kutter:* MS Jule
*Hafen / Seegebiet:* Kopenhagen Amalienhafen / Öresund
*Temperatur:* -3 bis -5
*Wind:* Schneetreiben , leichter Wind
*Drift:* mittel 
*Fangtiefe:* bis 34 m 
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, Heringspaternoster , Naturköder
*Wer:* 11 Personen
*Fänge:* in den 3 Tagen leider nur ca. 70 Dorsche (45 - 85 cm ) , 20 Plattfische , 12 Wittlinge und ca. 2900 Heringe.
*Sonstiges: Positiv : Essen war super dank Uwe .
Negativ : Leider kein Nachtangeln ( Wetter ) , Parkplätze : 10minuten strammer Fußmarsch bis zum Kutter , bei zwei Angelkollegen ( Deutsche ) wurden die Reifen zerstochen . 
Großer Aufwand , wenig Erfolg !!!!
*


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.1.2010
*Kutter:* Jan Cux
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Sassnitz / Rügen 
*Himmel:* heiter, strahlender Sonnenschein
*Temperatur:* -9°C
*Wind:* Vorhersage SO 4-5, war aber wohl weniger
*Drift:* eher schwach
*Fangtiefe:* um 20m 
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, 
*Wer:* Manne, Andi , ich und 17 andere
*Fänge:* Manne 6, Andi 7, ich 8, auf dem Kutter wurde ähnlich gefangen. Ein Dorsch von 1,03m und 14 Kg konnte an Bord gezogen werden!
*Sonstiges:*
*Kurz vor Abfahrt aus dem Hafen kontrollierte die Waschpo die Angelpapiere!*
Auf der Ostsee gab es bereits mehr zusammenhängende Eisschollenfelder, als freies Wasser. Erst weiter draußen war dann Angeln möglich. Auf der Rückfahrt am Nachmittag dann ab ca. einer halben Stunde vor Sassnitz ein fast geschlossenes Eisschollenfeld. Tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## ndunkel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.1.2010
*Kutter:* MS Zufriedenheit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Warnemünde 
*Himmel:* neblig bis heiter, teilweise strahlender Sonnenschein
*Temperatur:* -11°C
*Wind:* Vorhersage SO 4-5, war aber wohl weniger
*Drift:* mäßig
*Fangtiefe:* zwischen 7m und 20m 
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, 
*Wer:* Sven, Eugen, Nils und andere
*Fänge:* An Bord mit 25 Pers.: 2 Dorsch 3,5 kg und rd. 6 Dorsche um 40cm, 4 Heringe 
*Sonstiges: *nette Mannschaft:m, Fahrt recht dicht unter der Küste, eisige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Raubbrasse (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 07.02.2009
*Angelzeit: *Abfahrt ca.7.30 Uhr - Ankunft ca.15.30 Uhr
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen: Laboe*
*Wer*: Ich und 6 andere
*Wetter*: leichter Schneefall
*Wind*: 3-4 Ost
*Fangtiefe*: 15-25m
*Montage*: Ringelwurm,andere Angler auch Pilker mit Beifänger
*Fänge*: 7 Angler: 52 Dorsche,3 Platten und 6 Wittlinge !!!
*Sonstiges: *
Sehr schwieriges Angeln,da die Fische sehr vereinzelt standen.Es wurden viele untermaßige Dorsche gefangen,die aber wieder schonend zurück gesetzt wurden.
Ich hatte 11 Dorsche und 4 Wittlinge.








|wavey: Petri Raubbrasse |wavey:


----------



## der beste (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.02.2010
Uhrzeit: 07.30 - 16.00 Uhr
Kutter: MS Vorwärts
Heimathafen: Timmendorf/Poel
Wetter: morgens diesig/nachmittags teils sonnig trocken um 0Gr.
Wind: 4-5 Ost/Südost
Wer: 12 Angler(teilweise Profis)
Fangtiefe: 15- 25mtr
Köder: Pilker (alle Farben/Fabrikate), Gummifische,Beifänger, Gulpis
Fänge: nix, null, nada
Fazit: Ich hatte einen einzigen Biss, als Einziger auf dem ganzen Kutter. Ausstieg im Mittelwasser. Sonst nicht ein Fisch (nicht mal ein Hering). Der Skipper hat so etwas noch nie erlebt. Der ist über 100 km den Tag gefahren
und nicht ein Fisch. Wir haben den Funkverkehr der Schleppnetzfischer abgehört. Zitat:" von morgens um 4.00 bis 14.00 Uhr gerade mal 4 Kisten Dorsch" Der Fischer hatte nach 6 Stunden gerade mal 10 Dorsche im Netz.
Was ist los auf der Ostsee? Totale Verzweiflung!!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:18./19.02.10
Kutter / Boot: MS Südwind / Heiligenhafen (ja, nicht Burgstaaken)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Burkstaaken / beide Tage Tonne 5
Wind:3-5
Himmel: bewölkt/ leicht bewölkt
Drift:wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: Pilker/ Gummi / große Twister
Jiggfarbe:1. Tag fast alle auf blau / 2.Tag egal
Pilkerfarbe:1. Tag fast alle auf blau / 2.Tag egal
Montage: Beifänger liefen nicht
Wer: ca. 35 Angler
Fänge:1. Tag ca. 20-25 Dorsche bis 115cm; 2.Tag noch ein paar mehr bis 118cm
Sonstiges: der Fisch ist defenitiv da, waren 2 schöne Tage


----------



## barty82 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.02.2010
*Kutter:* MS Jan Cux
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Sassnitz
*Himmel: *erst sonnenschein, später bewölkt*
Temperatur:* +4°C 
*Wind:* 3-4
*Drift: *0,5kn
*Fangtiefe: *18-22m
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger
*Wer:* 2 Kumpel und ich + 47 Andere
*Fänge:* 2 Untermassige, sonst nichts|gr:
*Sonstiges: *Wir hatten für zwei Tage gebucht, Samstag hat die Dame auf dem Kutter gleich für zwei Tage kassiert|uhoh:, wir haben uns unser geld für den Sonntag nach der Ausfahrt wieder geholt, da nichts gefangen wurde:c Alle Leute auf dem Kutter haben sich massiv über den Skipper beschwert, da der immer die selben Stellen angefahren hat ohne Fisch auf seinem Echolot zu sehen. Titat:" Wäre Fisch auf dem Echolot, würde auch Fisch hochkommen".#q Das beste war als ich einen untermassigen gefangen habe, schwimmt wieder, kam der Skipper und sagt "bis 35 kannst du in die Kiste schmeißen":r meine erste und letzte Ausfahrt mit dem KUtter.


----------



## degl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.02.2010
Kutter / Boot:Ms.Tanja
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heilitown/Fahrinne vor Fehmarn
Wind:Südost, anfangs 4........auf 6 ansteigend
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: mehr als ausreichend
Angel / Fangtiefeilken/20-25m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:Silber/Gelb/Rot 90gr.
Montage:nur Pilker
Wer: zu fünft
Fänge:insgesamt 12 Leos.....2 schwimmen wieder
Sonstiges:hatte einen von 65cm und einen von 75cm(noch drei Portionsdorsche) und insgesamt 7Pfd. Dorschfilet.

Seltsame Stimmung in Heilitown.........trotz bestem Wetter fuhren nur 2 Kutter raus, der Rest blieb im Hafen

gruß degl
------------------


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 28.02.2010
*Kutter:* MS Blauort/Naturköder Longturn
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Laboe / Kieler- Hohwachter Bucht 
*Himmel:* durchwachsen, wolkig bis sonnig
*Temperatur:* 0-3grad
*Wind:* morgens gefühlt 3, später zunehmend
*Drift:* anfänglich wenig, Nachmittags zunehmend
*Montage:* Naturköder 
*Wer:* macker, Micha2+Vater, meine wenigkeit und 12 andere
*Fänge:* ich hatte 12 Platten größte 55cm, jeder hatte seine Fische, Jörg hatte nen schönen Dorsch am Band der jedoch ausschlitzte, ansonsten p.P. 10-15 Plattfische meist Klieschen
*Sonstiges:* Wegen der schlechten Vorhersagen, nicht vor Lolland gefischt sondern in der Howachter Bucht, genialer Tag bei durchwachsenem Wetter, kein Frost 

Ähnliches Ergebnis auf der Kehrheim2 #6


----------



## Dorsch13 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.03.10
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Laboe /Dänemark 
*Himmel:* durchgehend sonnig
*Temperatur:* 0-3grad
*Wind:* morgens 4-5 gegen mittag weniger
*Drift:* ganz ok
*Montage:* 2 Ruten Naturköder und Pilk
*Wer:* 3 freunde meine wenigkeit und ca. 25 andere
*Fänge:* Auf dem ganzen Kutter wurden keine 10 Fische gefangen. Es kam kein Maßiger Fisch aus dem Wasser...#q
*Sonstiges:* Beim verlassen der Förde ziemlich raue See nicht gerade gemütlich aber durchaus lustich|supergri ja die fänge waren mehr als dürftig aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf der Ostsee...


----------



## Fishcat23 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.03.2010
*Kutter:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Laboe / Kieler Bucht 
*Himmel:* diesig
*Temperatur:* so um 3 grad
*Wind:* WSW 3-4
*Drift:* 0,3 -0,4 Kn
*Montage:* Naturköder 
*Wer:* 3 Kumpels, ich und noch ein paar andere.
*Fänge:* Wir hatten zusammen 75 Butt und 3 Dorsche.
Jeder Angler hatte heute über 10 Fische. #6
War mal wieder ne schöne Kuttertour.
Alex


----------



## torsk1102 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.03.2010
*Kutter:* MS Hai 4
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Staberhuk*
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Temperatur:* so um 3 grad
*Wind:* NW 6 zunehmend
*Drift:* 0,5 -0,7 Kn
*Montage:* Naturköder und alles was die Kiste hergibt
*Wer:* ich und noch ca. 20 andere.
*Fänge:* Auf dem ganzen Kutter 6 Dorsche.(40 - 50 cm)
Kaptän hat sich alle Mühe gegeben, aber es war nichts zu holen! :c


----------



## lenkie (14. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.03.2010
Kutter: Antje D
Heimathafen/ Seegebiet: Maasholm
Himmel: Sonnig
Temperatur: um die 3 Grad
Wind: NW 4-5 zunehmend
Drift: 0,5-0,7 Kn
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Naturköder
Wer: 4 Freunde und Ich, ca. 20 Andere
Fänge: 2 Dorsche (40 - 45 cm ) auf dem ganzen Schiff

:c das war Hochseeangeln zum Leid werden


----------



## seeschwalbe (15. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.03.
Kutter: " Vorwärts "
Heimathafen: Timmendorf-Poel
neblig,1° C, Drift 0
Pilker ( blausilber ) und Beifänger ( rot )
9 Sportsfreunde, über fünfzig Dorsche (45- 70 cm )
Ich hatte 5, mein Kumpel 11
Dorsche sind noch sehr unbeweglich bei diesen Wassertemperaturen (0-1° )

Wir sind Richtung Travemünde gefahren, Lübecker Bucht.
An Boltenhagen vorbei ungefähr bei den gelben Tonnen, 20-22 m Tiefe.
Es war sehr neblig, schätze ungefähr vor Elmenhorst.


----------



## M.R. (18. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*  15.03.10 und 16.03.10*
Kutter / Boot:  *MY Julia
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet:  *Sassnitz
* Wind:  *4 - 6 Bft
* Himmel:  *erst bewölkt dann sonnig
* Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe: *20 - 40m*
Jiggfarbe:  *braun mit gold glitter*
Pilkerfarbe: *alle probiert*
Montage:
Wer: *12 angler *
Fänge: *in zwei Tagen 1 untermaßiger Dorsch*
Sonstiges: *Wir sind mit anderen Erwartungen nach Rügen gefahren.


----------



## WeimannI (19. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.03.10 
*Kutter / Boot: Langeland II*
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe*
*Wind: 3* Bft
*Himmel: *erst bewölkt dann sonnig
*Drift: OK*
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-12 *m
*Pilkerfarbe: *alle probiert
*Montage: unterschiedlich*
*Wer: 25* angler 
*Fänge: kein* Dorsch nur 12 Platten
*Sonstiges: |evil:*


----------



## hacky1000 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.03.10 
*Kutter / Boot: Kehrheim II*
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe*
*Wind: 0 - 3* Bft
*Himmel: Nebel, Nebel, Nebel...*
*Drift: OK*
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 12 - 17 *m
*Pilkerfarbe: *-----
*Montage: Naturköder*
*Wer: 13* Angler 
*Fänge: 2 Dorsche und ca 120 Platte*


----------



## VolkerH (22. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:18.03.2010
Kutter: Antje D
Heimathafen/ Seegebiet: Maasholm
Himmel: teils sonnig, teils wolkig
Temperatur: um die 7 Grad
Wind: SW 3-4 
Drift: 
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Naturköder
Wer: Meine Frau und Ich,  7 Andere
Fänge: 3 Dorsche + ca. 12 Platten auf dem ganzen Schiff (mehere kleine Dorsche wieder zurück)

Haben sich redlich Mühe gegeben, aber das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt.


----------



## Angler 1 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19//20.03.2010

Kutter / Boot:Jan-cux

Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Sassnitz

Wind: 5-6//3-4

Himmel:Bewölkt//Dauerregen

Drift:

Angel / Fangtiefe:Ca.22m

Jiggfarbe:Rot und Schwarz

Pilkerfarbe:Alles versucht

Montageilke

Wer:Wir waren zu 6.+ etwa 30 weitere Angler an beiden Tagen

Fänge:Am 19. Insgesamt 30 -40 gerade maßige Dorsche!
Am 20. Insgesamt 10 -15 Dorsche wobei davon 3 zwischen 70 und 80 cm waren 

Sonstiges:Obwohl der Kapitän viel versucht hat und relativ kurze Stopp's machte, war es grausam!Ich denke es ist noch zu kalt und das es vieleicht noch 2 Wochen dauert, bis es wieder bessere Stückzahlen gibt!


----------



## 20cf40 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : 20.03.2010

*Kutter:* MS Blauort

*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe

*Himmel:* grau und Nebel ohne Ende

*Wind*: 3-4

*Drift:* Zu Beginn ok, später stark

*Montage:* Buttmontage, Naturköder

*Wer:* ca 30 Angler und ich

*Fänge: *ca jeder 6-10 Platte und ein Zufallsdorsch

Die guten Buttfänge der vergangenen Wochen wurden nicht erreicht. Vor allem nach Mittag war Ruhe


----------



## RobbiRob (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.03.10 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Antares/Orth
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Tonne 5
*Wind: *anfangs 2, später 4
*Himmel: *Regen, Nebel
*Drift: 2 Knoten*
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* > 30 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe: *Pilker rot-schwarz, Beifänger 3gr. Jigkopf, rote, schwarze, lila Gummi
*Montage: *Pilker 100 bis 125 gr, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach
*Wer: *Manfred, Frank, Patrik, ich und 14 andere 
*Fänge: *wir 23 maßige Dorsche, größter 4,5 kg, das ganze Boot rd. 50 Stück
*Sonstiges : *das war harte Arbeit, wer nicht voll bei der Sache war ging leer aus


----------



## RobbiRob (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.03.10 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Antares/Orth
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Tonne 5
*Wind: *4 bis 5
*Himmel:* anfangsRegen, später sonnig und heiter
*Drift: *knapp 1 Knoten
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* > 30 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe: *Pilker alle Farben, Beifänger 3gr. Jigkopf, rote Gummi
*Montage: *Pilker 40 bis 75 gr., ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach
*Wer: *Manfred, Frank, Patrik, ich und 7 andere 
*Fänge: *wir 44 maßige Dorsche, das ganze Boot rd. 115 Stück
*Sonstiges : *eine angenehme Fischerei, jeder finf seine Fische, die Größe war schon deutlich > 50 cm


----------



## RobbiRob (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 22.03.10 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Antares/Orth
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Tonne 5
*Wind: *anfangs 3, später fast windstill
*Himmel: *diesig, später sonnig
*Drift: *< 1 Knoten
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* > 30 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe: *Pilker zunächst dunkle Farben, zeitweise lila (!) sehr stark, später helle Farben, Beifänger 3gr. Jigkopf, rote Gummi
*Montage: *Pilker 40 bis 80 gr., ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach
*Wer: *Manfred, Frank, Patrik, ich und 2 andere 
*Fänge: *wir 57 maßige Dorsche, das ganze Boot rd. 100 Stück
*Sonstiges : *das hat Spaß gemacht und die Fische hatten dann schon Längen bis 70 cm


----------



## RobbiRob (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.03.10 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Antares/Orth
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Tonne 5
*Wind: *4 bis 5
*Himmel: *Nieselregen, später sonnig
*Drift: *2 Knoten
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* > 30 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe: *Pilker rot-schwarz, Beifänger 3gr. Jigkopf, rote Gummi
*Montage: *Pilker 100 bis 125 gr, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach
*Wer: *Manfred, Frank, Patrik, ich und 3 andere 
*Fänge: *wir 36 maßige Dorsche, das ganze Boot rd. 50 Stück
*Sonstiges : *ähnlich wie am ersten Tag, harte Arbeit und die Größe wieder wie am ersten Tag (<50 cm)


----------



## luette-hl (26. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Schöner sonniger Angeltag und ein paar Dorsche.
2 Mann 11 Dorsche

Wann: 26.3.2010
Wo: Grömitz mit eigenen Boot
Wind: 2-3 SW später West, sonnig
Tiefe: 4-6m
Wasser: 4 Grad glasklar.
Köder: Mefo-Blinker, wir wollten eigentlich auf Mefo
Erster Wurf kurz vor sieben, gleich ein Dorsch (45cm)
Statt Meerforelle hat der Dorsch, alle ein Jahrgang (bis 50cm), den Blinker genommen. Die Kollegen haben extrem vorsichtig gebissen, viele verloren, 11 mit nach Hause.
Um 11Uhr war alles wieder ruhig, wir sind dann bis auf 20m gefahren, nichts. Nebenbei hatten wir Wattis dran, keine Platte weit und breit.
Trotzdem, ein super Angeltag.

Schönes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## Yupii (27. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wann: *24.03.10*
wo: *Gelbe Riff*
Schiff: *M/S Bounty*
Heimathafen: *Hanstholm*
Wind: *3-4 Bft*
Wetter: *bedeckt*, *recht frisch, ca. 5° *
Tiefe: *60-80 m*
Pilker: *Selbstbau Stabpilker 400 gr.*
Beifänger: *roter Gummimakk*
wer: *meine Wenigkeit, mein Schwager und 9 weitere Angler*
Fänge: *wir hatten zu zweit über 32 kg Dorsch-Filet.
*Sonstiges:* Da am Vortag die Tour sehr kurzfristig ( erst morgens auf dem Schiff|evil abgesagt wurde, gabs als Alternative den Mittwoch. Da passte das Wetter. Die Drift war stark, da ging nix unter 400 gr. Ich habe, obwohl als Pilkervielversenker bekannt, nur mit dem einen o.g. Pilker geangelt und bei jeder Drift gefangen. Es gab keine Riesen  (Dorsch) an Bord, der Schwerste wog 6,2 kg, meiner hatte knapp 5 kg. Der einzige Leng von mir durfte wieder schwimmen.*


----------



## Anfralaa (27. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 22.03.2010*Kutter** / Boot: *MY Julia
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Sassnitz, 
*Wind: *3 - 4  Bft
*Himmel: *bewölkt
*Drift: **eher gering
Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 30 m
*Jiggfarbe: *rot *
Pilkerfarbe: *nur rot hat gefangen*
Montage: **Pilker, Gufi, jeweils mit Beifänger
Wer: *11 andere und ich
*Fänge: *6 Dorsche auf dem Schiff, drei hatte ich, alle zwischen 40 und 50 cm*
Sonstiges: *insgesamt sehr mühsam erarbeiteter Fisch, der Skipper war bemüht und nett, aber das Wasser war wohl noch zu kalt


----------



## Seewolf-Frank (29. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:27. - 28. März
Kutter / Boot:MS Antares
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Tonne 5
Wind:3-5 Westliche Richtung
Himmel:bewölkt
Drift:Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:25-30m
Jiggfarbe:Rot - Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: orange gelb schwarz rot
Montageilker + 1 Jig
Wer: ich + 4 Mitfahrer
Fänge:ich 8 maßige Dorsche 40-45cm
Sonstiges:Seit langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder mit einem Heilighafener bzw.Fehmarn-Kutter gefahren und ich wurde wieder dran erinnert das es eher "schwimmende Gastätten" sind als Angelkutter - schade das in der Kieler Ecke immer noch zuwenige Dorsche gibt - ich hoffe jetzt auf den Sommer........................
------------------


----------



## Commanderkalle (29. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 29.03.2010*
Kutter** / Boot: *MY Julia
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Sassnitz, 
*Wind: *4  Bft
*Himmel:  *teils bewölkt/ sonnig
*Drift: **stark 1,3 ktn
Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 30 m
*
Pilkerfarbe: *verschieden*
Montage: **Solopilker 125 Gramm
Wer: *5 andere und ich
*Fänge:* ca. 70 Dorsche auf dem  Schiff, 22 davon hatte ich, alle zwischen 40 und 65 cm*
Sonstiges: *sehr passive Pilkerführung war angesagt, am besten den Pilker minimal zupfen oder schleifen lassen. Hat bei der starken Drift völlig gereicht.


----------



## elchmaster (31. März 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.03.2010
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kieler Bucht 
Himmel: sonnig/bewölkt
Temperatur: so um 4-10 Grad
Wind: SO um 5
Montage: Pilker mit Watti-Nachläufer 
Wer:  Kumpel, Ich und ca. 30 andere.
Fänge: Wir hatten zusammen 7 Dorsche, 6 Platte, 12 Wittlinge + etliche wieder schwimmende Nemos.
So ziemlich jeder hat seinen Fisch gehabt. 
Morgens wurde deutlich schlecher gefangen als nachmittags.


----------



## schedi3 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:2.4.2010 von10uhr-19uhr
Kutter / Boot eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet kühlungsborn 
Wind süd-südwest 3-4
Himmel sonnig
Driftt stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:2 ruten 5-12meter
Jiggfarbe:-
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage:wattwurm
Wer mein kumpel und ich
Fänge:10dorsch 40-55cm,7schollen27-35cm,5flunder26-30cm
Sonstigesis 12uhr zwei dorsche,denn rest ab 16uhr


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (3. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.03.2010
Kutter: MS Lana
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Himmel: sonnig/bewölkt
Temperatur: so um 4-10 Grad
Wind: SW um 2-4
Montage: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=100Watti-Nachläufer und normale Brandungsvorfächer
Wer: 5 Kumpels und igge.
Fänge: insegsamt 50 Platte die aber hart erkämpft waren.
Sonstiges:  Bis Mittag um 11 nicht ein Biss. Als die Sonne rauskam hatten wir sehr vereinzelte Bisse auf den Stellen. War sonst ne super geile Tour mit dem Kleinboot. Wenn das Wasser wärmer wird werden die Schollen bestimmt besser beissen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.#6


----------



## Toxic110 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 4.4.2010 von 8-18uhr
Kutter / Boot Karin2 (kalles angeltreff)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet Pelzerhagen
Wind  2-3
Himmel bewölkt, teils sonnig
Drift eher gering
Angel / Fangtiefe:6 ruten 12-20 meter
Jiggfarbe:Rot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb
Montage:wattwurm
Wer 2 mann, jeder 3 Ruten
Fänge:40 dorsche 40-65cm,7 schollen 30-35cm, viele nemos
Sonstiges Schöner Angeltag, am hafen konnten wir abends noch ca 40 Heringe erwischen.


----------



## Vechteangler (5. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.04.10 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Forelle
*Heimathafen : Kiel Heikendorf*
*Wind: 3-4*
*Himmel: sonnig*
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* bis 30 Meter
*Montage: *Pilker 200 bis 300 gr,  Beifänger und Naturköder ( Wattwurm)
*Wer: 34 Personen*
*Fänge: 60 Dorsche , 20 Platten ,20 Wittlinge und viele Nemos*
*Sonstiges : *das war harte Arbeit, wer nicht voll bei der Sache war ging leer aus , ansonsten ein gelungener Angeltag wo alles stimmte, Essen war wie immer Spitze.
Danke Bernhard!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.04.2010
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Dk
Himmel: bewölkt, teilw. niesel Regen
Temperatur: 8-12 Grad
Wind: ???
Montage: Ich hab mit Naturködern gefischt, die meisten haben gepilkt
Wer: Runzel, Jürgen, Markus(?), Jörg(macker), noch ca 20 andere und ich 
Fänge: DORSCH #t ja wirklich Dorsch in guten Größen, durchschn. 9 Fische p.P. 
Sonstiges: Wir sind erstmal ca 2-2 1/2 Stunden gefahren. Erst nur vereinzelt Bisse, dann aber umso heftiger. Dauerdrill auf dem Kutter, endlich mal wieder ne Tour mit anständig Fisch :vik:
Ich hatte nachher 11Dorsche 1Kliesche und eine Scholle

Schönes Ding Egbert, immer wieder Blauort #6#6#6


----------



## sadako (6. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.04.-05.04.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen : *Heiligenhafen
*Wind: *04.04.: 3-4, 05.04.: 4-5, später abnehmend
*Himmel: *04.04.: erst regnerisch, dann sonnig, 05.04.: bedeckt
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* ca. 30m
*Montage: *Pilker 75-100g, schwarz-gelb, Kopfdrilling mit gelb-orangem Oktopus, Jig in schwarz-rot
*Wer: *Chrischi, Rafa, ich und ca. 30 andere
*Fänge: *am 04.04.: Chrischi 6, Rafa 4, ich 6, Durschschnitt lag bei 2-4 Dorschen pro Kopf
am 05.04.: Chrischi 5 Dorsche 2 Wittis, Rafa 2 Dorsche 1 Witti, ich 6 Dorsche 3 Wittis, Durchschnitt 2-4 Dorsche pro Kopf
*Sonstiges : *Es wurden irrsinnig viele Miniatur-Dorsche gefangen. Hätten alle Dorsche Maß gehabt, die wir in diesen beiden Tagen gefangen haben, hätte jeder von uns gut und gerne 50 Dorsche mit nach Hause nehmen können. Hin und wieder wurden auch ein paar größere gefangen: mein längster Dorsch war ca. 70 cm lang, Chrischis lag um die 80 cm. Alle anderen, die von uns mitgenommen wurden, waren zwischen 45 und 60 cm groß. Übrigens auch einige Wittis, die am 05.04. gefangen wurden, konnten sich sehen lassen: mein größter war ca. 40 cm lang. 
War ein tolles Angeln und hat wie immer Spaß gebracht - wie gerne wäre ich noch länger geblieben.


----------



## 03Matze (7. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.03.2010 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Peter 2
*Heimathafen :* Wismar
*Wind: 2-3*
*Himmel: sonnig*
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* ca 20 Meter
*Montage:*r Gummifisch
*Wer:* 20 Personen
*Fänge:* ich hatte 3 massige Dorsche 55-65 cm,insgesamt wurden 105 Dorsche gefangen
*Sonstiges *: die ersten Stops haben die meisten Fische gebracht danach lief es nur noch sehr schleppend,
trotzdem war die stimmung sehr gut auf dem  Schiff und der Service war auch super


----------



## BliWo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.04.2010 
*Kutter / Boot:* Eigenes
*Heimathafen :* Grossenbrode
*Wind: *2 - 3
*Himmel: *erst sonnig, später bewölkt
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 25 - 35 ft.
*Montage:* Pilker + Beifänger
*Wer:* Ich
*Fänge:* 9 x maßig, viele untermaßige dürfen weiter wachsen
*Sonstiges *: Gegen späten Nachmittag wurden die Bissedeutlich vorsichtiger.  Dorsche hatten Heringe und Krebse im Magen.


----------



## Fishcat23 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.04.2010 
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen :* Laboe
*Wind: *S -SO 2
*Himmel: * sonnig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 18 m
*Montage:* Pilker + Beifänger, Gufi, Wattwürmer
*Wer:* Sebastian, Ich, und 16 andere
*Fänge:* zu zweit 24 Dorsche, 6 Plattfische ( 4x Scholle )und 6 Wittels sowie etliche Nemos.
*Sonstiges : *Waren bis südl. Langeland. War eine schöne Kuttertour mit netten Leuten und endlich mal wieder Dorsch.

Alex


----------



## Sushi Lover (8. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag:* 07.04.2010
*Wo:* Kieler Bucht/Außenförde
*Von:* 11:00-18:30 Uhr
*Boot:* eigene Kabbelkiste
*Wer:* Kumpel und ich
*Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig. Wassertemp. 5°C, Außentemp. 16°C
*Wind:* 2-3 bft, südost. Kaum Dünung.
*Drift:* kaum
*Köder:* Gufi , Pilker grün/silber, japanrot/perlmutt, blau/silber 70g - 100g + Beifänger (kleine Oktopoden, gedeckte Rottöne mit Federn und Silberfäden). Eigentlich Makrelenvorfach. Aber der Hammer!
*Fangtiefe:* 16m - 20m
*Fänge:* viele Dorsche, 21 Dorsche (ca. 45cm - 65cm) verhaftet. 1 Scholle (Kinderportion) gerissen #c
Fazit: Vereinzelt fanden sich kleine Schwärme von Dorschen. Viele Untermaßige! Größere bissen auch im Mittelwasser in den Absinkphasen. Feine sensible Pilkbewegungen brachten den meisten Erfolg. Makrelenvorfach (s. oben) brachte die häufigsten Bisse. Sonst Pilker in grün und blau.
Fisch ist reichlich da. Heringe nur vereinzelt auf dem Echo, jedoch an diesem Tag nicht unser Zielfisch.


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.04.2010 
Kutter / Boot:* Leihboot 
*Heimathafen : *Neustadt/Holstein
*Wind*: 0-3
*Himmel:* erst sonnig, später bewölkt mit Regen
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 3,5-13 m
*Montage:* Pilker + Beifänger, Wobbler
*Wer:* Ich + Kumpel(Seestern91)
*Fänge:* 30 maßige Dorsche, größter 55 cm, zich untermaßige und unendlich viele Fehlbisse
*Sonstiges*: brütende Wärme morgens , spiegelglatte See und gefangen wie die blöden auf Wobbler, beim Pilken gab es nur Untermaßige und sehr wenig Fisch. Selbst in 3 m im Mittelwasser haben die Dorsche gebissen.
Wurden von der Waschpo kontrolliert und unser Echolot ging mittags nicht mehr, trotzdem durch gemerkte Landpunkte gut weitergefangen.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (13. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 11.04.2010
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Schiff: MS Ostpreussen
Wind: Um 4 - 5  später auffrischend
Tiefe: 20-27m 
Gebiet: Fahrrinne um Tonne 5
Wer: Ich und 13 weiter vom Angelverein Meckelfeld Glüsingen
sowie die üblichen Stammangler

Fänge: Ich hab irgentwann aufgehört zu zählen.
Ich hatte ca. 15 - 20 Stück.
Kein stop ohne Fischkontakt. 
Leider konnte ich nur 3 maßige Dorsche und einen Wittel mitnehmen.
Der Rest war untermaßig.
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag.

Andy Antitackle#h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 11.04.2010
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Schiff: MS Einigkeit
Wind: Um 4 - 5 später auffrischend
Tiefe: um die 20m 
Gebiet: Fahrrinne um Tonne 5
Wer: Mein Tomas und ich
Fänge: Tomas 7 und ich 9 maßige Leoparden

Ich hielt es einfach nicht mehr aus.....endlich wieder dorscheln. Hat auch gut geschlumpft! Tomas fing bestimmt 60 und ich ca. 50Stk, viele brachten es aber nur auf 36cm und durften somit wieder abtauchen. Bei mir blieben zwar 9Leos aber nur 39-43cm hängen, während Tomas auch ein paar über 50cm hatte. 
Ein großes Lob mal an die Mannschaft der Einigkeit. Super aufmerksam die Jungs während des angelns. Da braucht niemand nach einem Gaff rufen...er steht schon neben Dir! Nein....ich brauche natürlich KEIN Gaff! Mein Nachbar hatte aber zwei zwischen 60-70 - der brauchte schon. Mutig die Entscheidung vom Thomas, als der Fisch weniger wurde mal eben Richtung Lolland zu fahren....auch wenn diesmal nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Ich bin froh mir die Einigkeit ausgesucht zu haben....nach der Karoline noch immer auf der Suche.....nach dem Traumschiff


----------



## everode10 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 14.04.2010
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Schiff: MS Einigkeit
Wind: Fehlanzeige , glatte See aber dichter Nebel
Tiefe: 20-25 m
Gebiet: Fahrrinne um Tonne 5
Wer: Zwei Freunde und ich
Fänge: Insgesamt 23 maßige Dorsche (davon zwei über 60 cm) und zwei Wittlinge sowie etliche Mini-Dorsche


----------



## Fischmansfriend (20. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.04.2010 
Kutter / Boot:* meins
*Heimathafen : *Grossenbrode
*Wind*: 0-3
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 8m
*Montage:* Squid + Beifänger, Naturköder
*Wer:* Ich + Kumpe
*Fänge:* 18 maßige Dorsche, größter 65 cm, nur 2 untermaßige
*Sonstiges*: Traumwetter, Sonne, Wind erst 3, dann nachlassend, mittags keine Drift mehr und Feierabend gemacht.
16 Fische auf Watti , nur 2 auf Squid allerdings die beiden Grössten. Herrlicher Angeltag!


----------



## Krake13 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.04.2010
Uhrzeit: 11.00-18.00 Uhr
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Boot: eigenes
Wind: 0-3 NO
Tiefe: 5-10 m
Wer: Vadders und ich
Köder: Wobbler
Fänge: 30 Dorsche, kleinster 40 cm und größter 65 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:24.4
Kutter / Boot: Ms Langeland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: laboe
Wind:Nord, 1-2
Himmel:Blau
Drift: keine
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-17m
Jiggfarbe rot
Pilkerfarbe:Kieler Blitz
Montage: Pilker solo,Pilker/ 1 Beifänger, Naturköder
Wer:40 Harburger
Fänge: nur Nemo-dorsche, auf den ganzen Kahn nur 7 Dorsche ü 38cm-größter 47cm, ca. 15 Platten-Ich hatte 1 Platte und 7 untermaßige Leos
Sonstiges: Kapitän hat gesucht,und auch gefunden.Die größe kann der Kapitän nicht bestimmen-hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Hausmarke (26. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.04.2010
Uhrzeit: 12.00-18.30 Uhr
Wo: Katharinenhof
Boot: eigenes
Wind: 0 - 1 NW
Tiefe: ca. 5 - 15 m 
Wer: Bester Freund und ich
Köder: Pilker und Gummi
Fänge: 24 Dorsche, 4 stk über 80cm #6


----------



## Sassone (27. April 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *26.04.2010*
Kutter / Boot: *Leihboot, 60ps*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burgtiefe*
Wind: *2-3bft, zeitweise auch völlige Flaute
* Himmel: *Sonnig, später Wolken und Regen
* Drift: *0-2 Knoten
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *zw. 6m und 11 m
* Köder: *Pilker, Beifänger und Gummifisch*
Wer: *zwei Kollegen und ich
* Fänge: *insgesamt knapp 60 maßige Dorsche, 10 Stück fürs Abendessen mitgenommen, der Rest durfte weiterschwimmen....
* Sonstiges: *Die Dorsche scheinen zum Großteil abgeleicht zu haben, aber einige Dicke Muttis waren leider immernoch dabei (natürlich wurden die zurückgessetzt)´... fast keine Untermaßigen gefangen


----------



## ceo101 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *01.05.2010*
Kutter / Boot: *MS Vorwärts*
Heimathafen:* Timmendorf, Poel*
Seegebiet: *Wismarer Bucht
* Wind: *4-5bft
*Himmel: *Sonnig, nachmittags Bewölkt*
Angel / Fangtiefe: *zw. 5m und 10 m
*Köder: *Pilker, Beifänger*
Wer: *Mein Vater, Ich + 10 weitere Angler
*Fänge: *Ich 4 Dorsche, Mein Vater 6 Dorsche. Insgesamt über 200 Dorsche
*Sonstiges: *


----------



## Skizzza (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*ag der Ausfahrt: *01.05.2010*
Kutter / Boot: *Peter II
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
* Seegebiet: *Wismarer Bucht / Eggers Wiek
* Wind: *5 bft
*Himmel: *sonnig, zeitweise bewölkt*
Angel / Fangtiefe: *  4! bis max 10 m
*Köder: *Pilkersolo
* Wer: *Meine Wenigkeit plus Vater, sowie 6 andre Freunde und ihre väter sowie ca. 30 weitere Angler
*Fänge:  *bei mir 15 stück, wovon 10 unter 40 cm wieder schwimmen durften. unsre gruppe von 14 anglern (wobei die andren fast alle anfänger waren) zusammen ca 15 fisch. auf dem gesamten kutter ca. 100 stück.
*Sonstiges: *
die erste drift haben wir sicht-fischen bei ca 4 metern gemacht |bigeyes hab sowas noch nie erlebt. man konnte den grund sehen (und auch die tatsache, das da nichts an fisch rumschwamm). danach wieder ein wenig gefahren, tiefe dann so 8-9 m. bei den nächsten driften wurde dann auch mal gut was gefangen. gegen 12 uhr allerdings längere fahrt richtung eggers wiek. als er dann ca 800m vom ufer entfernt stehen blieb und wir in ca 6-7 m fischten, waren wir schon erstaunt. gefangen wurden ab und zu mal ein paar kleinere dorsche. die nächsten driften fanden dann immer näher an der küste statt. am ende haben wir knapp 400 m von der küste entfernt gefischt. sowas hab ich ebenso wenig erlebt bisher wie das fischen auf sicht#d
die fahrt war ein geschenk an unsre väter, hat auch viel spaß gemacht auch wenn recht wenig gefangen wurde.


----------



## robert73 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo, wir waren zum zweiten mal, vom 23.+24.04.10 auf Rügen mit der MY Kalinin zum Dorschangeln draußen. Trotz dessen, dass wir am ersten Tag erst später rausfahren konnten, haben wir sehr gut gefangen. Der Kapitän hat wie im letzten Jahr, wieder alles gegeben. Sogar so gut, dass uns die anderen Schiffe nachgefahren sind, um wenigstens etwas zu fangen. Wir waren mit 35 Anglern auf dem Boot und haben zusammen ca. 600 Dorsche (keiner unter 40cm) gefangen. Untergebracht waren im Hotel Staphel in Neu Mukran. Das Hotel kann größere Gruppen aufnehmen und ist einfach nur empfehlenswert. Man muss zwar zum Hafen in Sassnitz dann fahren, aber die Zimmer, das Frühstück und vor allem die Sauberkeit sind nur zu empfehlen. Wir werden wohl nächstes Jahr wieder da sein|wavey:


----------



## Radi-Lintig (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *01.05.2010*
Kutter / Boot: *eigenes Boot
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Damp*
Wind: *3-4 bft Süd-West, später West
* Himmel: *Vormittags Wolken, zwischendurch Regen,gegen Abend sonnig
* Drift: *unterschiedlich, mal stark und auch mal fast keine Drift
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *zw. 7m und 13 m
* Köder: *Pilker mit Beifänger, Gummifisch, Wobler*
Wer: *mein Bruder, mein Vaddi und ich
* Fänge: *insgesamt knapp 30 maßige Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm, nur wenig untermaßige!!!
* Sonstiges: *haben nur Dorsche gefangen, nichts anderes, trotz angeln mit Heringsvorfächern etc, gebissen haben die vormittags bis ca 12 Uhr und dann abend wieder ab 18 Uhr bis 20.30, dann mussten wir dei Heimfahrt wieder antreten


----------



## Commanderkalle (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *05.05.2010*
Kutter / Boot: *MY Julia
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Sassnitz *
Wind: *3-4 bft Nord-Ost, 
* Himmel: *sonnig
* Drift: *ziemlich stark
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *26 - 28m
* Köder: *Pilker mit Beifänger*
Wer: *7 andere und ich
* Fänge: * ich 18 maßige Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm,  ingesamt schätze ich 80 - 100 Stck
* Sonstiges: *überwiegend Bisse auf Beifänger rot mit gelbem Kopf


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.05.2010
Kutter / Boot:      MJ Kallinin
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wind:                 Stärke 3 - 5 
Himmel:              Sonnig
Drift:                 gering
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 15 m
Jiggfarbe:           rot
Pilkerfarbe:         Schwarz-Rot 100 gr
Montage:           klassisch, einzelner Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
Wer:                 Truppe von 19 Leuten
Fänge:              456 Dorsche und 3 Schollen, leider der 
                       Größte nur 64 cm
Sonstiges:


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *08.05.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Jan Cux
*Seegebiet: *Sassnitz 
*Wind: *erst 4 NO (mit reichlich Seegang von den vergangenen Tagen), dann ne 2 auf West drehend und fast Ententeich
*Wetter: *wolkig
*Drift: *mäßig bis zu wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 25m
*Köder: *Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* ca. 40 andere und ich
*Fänge: *auf dem ganzen Kutter so ca. 350 maßige Dorsche
*Sonstiges: *Die Dorsche waren ziemlich klein. Den "Größten" schätze ich auf 70cm.
Vielleicht wird´s in 3 Wochen auf dem Adler besser.


----------



## Trucker450 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:11.05.2010
** Boot:* Eigenes Boot
*Seegebiet: *Fehmarn (Burg)
Wind: 4
*Wetter: *wolkig
*Drift: *mäßig bis Stark:a
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca.15- 25m
*Köder: *Pilker mit 4  Beifänger schwarz/rot bzw, Gelb Schwarz,mal auch grün
*Wer:*Kumpel und ich
*Fänge:* so ca. 70 maßige Dorsche
*Sonstiges: *Die Dorsche waren recht klein. Den "Größten"  schätze ich auf 85cm.
Vielleicht wird´s diese Wochen noch besser:vik:.   



Petri an alle      
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## tobi_hh (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:12.05.2010
** Boot:* Ab Laboe - betraf alle Kutter
*Seegebiet: *Kieler Förde
Wind: 6, in Boen 8 aus Nord
*Wetter: *Regen

*Sonstiges: *Eigentlich hätte ich schon im Blindflug auf der Autobahn umdrehen sollen. Nach einigen Überlegungen sind wir dann mal rausgefahren. Nachdem der Kaptain dreimal in eine Grundsee gefahren ist und die Kaffeebecher durch die Gegend flogen, sind wir dann nach einer halben Stunde umgedreht. Wellenhöhe war ca. 2 Meter. Am Kiel Leuchtturm sind 82 km/h Wind in Boen gemessen worden. Angeln leider unmöglich.

Naja, was soll's - Sicherheit geht vor.

Was mich allerdings immer wieder wundert ist, daß es Typen gibt, die das erste Mal auf nem Kutter sind und schon vor dem Auslaufen die ersten drei Bier weghaben. Angesichts des Akzents kamen die auch eher nicht von der Küste. Ich weiß jedenfalls, wer da als erstes die Fische gefüttert hätte...


----------



## Schl@chter (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann : *13.5 2010
*Wo: *Fehmarn/Staberhuk
*Boot:* Leihboot
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und ich
*Wetter:*bedeckt 2-3 Bft
*Fänge : *25 Stck die meisten gingen auf Beifänger der Grösste war 65 cm ,die Leos waren sehr verstreut .


----------



## Waldemar (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann : *11.5 2010
*Wo: *seegebiet vor meschendorf
*Boot:* schlauchboot
*Wer:* ich
*Wetter:*bedeckt ca.2 Bft
*Fänge : *27 maßige dorsche ü 40 bis 78 cm
*köder: *alles probiert. es ging nur was mit braunem kopyto 11cm.
*fangtiefe: *um die 12-13m 6.5 km draußen.


----------



## Waldemar (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann : *himmelfahrt 2010
*Wo: *seegebiet vor meschendorf
*Boot:* schlauchboot
*Wer:* kumpel u. ich
*Wetter:*bedeckt mit sonnigen abschnitten ca.2-3 Bft
*Fänge : *ich 33 maßige dorsche ü 40 bis 66 cm, kumpel nicht gezählt, aber auch reichlich.
*köder: *alles probiert. es ging nur was mit schwarz-goldenem      eisele-pilker 55.
*fangtiefe: *um die 12-13m 6.5 km draußen.
              weiter am ufer waren fast nur kleine.


----------



## Wanne (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann: *15.05.2010
*Wo: *Heiligenhafen
*Kutter: *MS Einigkeit
*Stückzahl: *79 maßige Dorsche
*Wetter:* Windstärke 6, ca. 2Meter hohe Wellen
*Sonstiges: *Thomas hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben die Fische zu finden. Haben angesichts des Wetters sehr gut gefangen. Sind noch etliche Untermaßige wieder zurück gegangen.


----------



## miguel230176 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:         16.05.10
Wo:            Sassnitz
Boot:           My Julia
Windstärke:   5-6 (teilweise 2,5-3 Meter Welle)
Köder:          Pilker mit Beifänger
Fänge:         25 Dorsche (keine großen aber lecker)

Fazit:
Ganz gute Fänge bei dem Wellengang. Einige haben sich das Frühstück nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Kapitän hat sich große Mühe gegeben. Werden es bei weiniger Wind bestimmt nochmal mit der julia versuchen!


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 15./16.05.
Wo: vor Langeland
Boot: MS Störtebecker
Windstärke: 6, Böen 8 aus NW, Dauerregen
Köder: eigentlich alles
Wer: wir mit 8 Mann plus 5 andere (davon 2 Kinder)
Fänge: mit Sicherheit über 800 Dorsche, es hat keiner mehr mitgezählt
          70% waren unter unserem Maß, größter 78 cm
Sonstiges: extrem hartes fischen bei dem Dauerregen und dem Wind. Aber gefangen haben wir ohne Ende. Tlw. war jeder Wurf ´n Treffer. Leider extrem viel Mini-Dorsche, der Großteil lag zwischen 35-42 cm und damit unter unserem Mindestmaß. Ansonsten war die Zwei-Tages Tour allererste Sahne.
Ich habe nacher schon alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert um entweder "Vertrauen" in die Köder zu bekommen oder um an den Babydorschen vorbei zu angeln


----------



## Skizzza (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann: *14.05.2010
*Wo: *Heiligenhafen
*Kutter: *MS Monika
*Stückzahl: *Bei mir 4 Stück, 3 durften wieder schwimmen. meine nachbarn jeweils einer bzw 2. auf dem gesamten kutter vll so 20 fische nur, und das bei 25 anglern. wobei ein teil der truppe wohl das erste mal los war bzw dem alkohol sehr stark zugesprochen hatte.
*Wetter:* Windstärke 3-4, bedeckt
*Sonstiges:  
*nettes angeln, auch wenn die fänge zu wünschen übrig ließen. aber tags zuvor und am nächsten tag soll gut gefangen worden sein -.-


----------



## Hausmarke (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann : *13.05.2010
*Wo: *Staberhuk und Khof
*Boot:* eigenes
*Wer:* kumpel u. ich
*Wetter:*bedeckt mit sonnigen abschnitten 2 -4 West
*Fänge : *ich 21  dorsche 48 bis 69 cm, kumpel glaube ich 19 
*köder: *2 Gummifsche der farbe |rolleyes...
*fangtiefe: ca 10 m
*


----------



## Dorschknorpel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 12-15.05
*Wo:* Heiligenhafen
*Kutter:* MS Monika
*Seegebiet: *alle Tage unter der Brücke durch
*Bedingungen: *12.05 Starkwind, Fahrt viel aus, 13.05 kalt aber angenehm und normale Drift, 14.05 windig, teilw Schauer, stärkere Drift, 15.05 Heftig hohe Wellen extreme Drift, kontrolliertes Angeln nicht wirklich möglich
*Fänge:* 13.05 14Dorsche, 7 für die Kiste 7 wachsen noch, 14.05 4 Dorsche 2 für die Kiste, 15.05 5 Dorsch e nur 1 für die Kiste
*Köder:* Nur Solo Pilk, meist Schwarz/Rot
*Sonstiges: *Wie immer schöne Tage auf der Monika, mit teilweise super Leuten


----------



## OssiEde (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 19.05 von 13-20 Uhr
*Wo:* Rügen
*Kutter:* kleines Boot
*Seegebiet: *West Rügen
*Bedingungen: *Wind erst 3-4Bft und dann zum Abend hin 2 Bft
*Fänge:* mit 2 Mann und 4 Ruten 21 Dorsche 45 - 55 cm und 17 Hornies
*Köder:* Rapalla Wobbler
*Sonstiges*: Haben nur beim Schleppen gebissen. Da wir keine Schwärme gefunden haben wurde auch nur wenig gepilkt oder gejiggt. War ja auch das erste mal. Erstaunlich war das die Hornies in Tiefen von 6-10m auf die Wobbler geknallt sind


----------



## schedi3 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.5.2010
Kutter / Boot eiigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Kühlungsborn bis heiligendamm
Wind:3 bft
Himmel bewölkt sehr nebelig
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:3m-9m
Jiggfarbe: wobbler
Pilkerfarbe:
Montageownrigger
Wer:2 mann
Fänge:21 Dorsche 1 Mefo 8 Hornhechte
Sonstiges:es war sehr nebelig sind sogar von 12uhr bis 13uhr im hafen pause machen gewesen


----------



## CptHaddock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann*: 21.05
*Wo*: Warnemünde
*Wer*: 15 Mann auf dem Kutter
*Kutter*: MS Chemnitz
*Seegebiet*: erst 45 min vor Warnemünde, dann Richtung Kadettrinne Höhe Wustrow
*Bedingungen*: Moderate Drift, Windstärke nicht mehr als 3 Bft.
*Fänge*: 62 Dorsche für 15 Mann, ich war hoch mit 12 Maßigen und dazu noch 4 Untermaßige. Nächster mit 6 Fischen.*Köder*: Klassisch Kieler Blitz in Orange 60 g in der Andrift, 80 g in der Abdrift. + 1 Jig Japanrot. 
*Sonstiges*: Erst in Landnähe auf 6-10 m. Viel Fisch auf der Anzeige aber nur Kleinfisch und beißunwillig. Die wenigen, die rauskamen, waren gerissen. Dann an den Rand der Kadettrinne weiter gedampft. Dort biss der Fisch. Der Dorsch stand hart am Grund und wollte erarbeitet werden. Bisse meist weit vom Schiff weg nach dem Einwerfen nach vorne. Bug und Heck detlich mehr Fisch als mitschiffs. Fast alle Fische auf Pilker, Pilker solo lief aber komischerweise nicht. Fische hatten Würmer und Krebse im Magen. Super Wetter, super Kapitän, sehr bemüht. Bootsmann schnell am Kescher/Gaff. Kann die teilweise laut werdende Kritik an der roten Flotte nicht bestätigen. Super Angeltag. 
__________________


----------



## Tealy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.05.2010:vik:
Kutter / Boot:Leihboot (sehr schönes)#6
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Großenbrode / Gebiet vor Fehmarn(Staberhuk)
Wind:2-3 Bft
Himmel:Erst sehr nebelig, dann aufklarend zum Abend hin
Drift: leichte mal mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: an der Oberfläche und ca. 8-10m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:  blau
Montage: Pilker mit allen möglichen beifängern
Wer: 4 Mann
Fänge: 7 (2 davon gehackt) Dorsche (35-45cm) schwimmen wieder, 1 Hornhecht beim Schleppen

Im großen und ganzen ist das Angeln bei weiten nicht mehr das was es mal vor 10 Jahren war, Fangstelle anfahren und angeln. Heute muss man schon GLÜCK haben. Naja und am nächsten Tag von der Mole Großenbrode gab es auch nur 4x ca. 20cm Schollen und 3 Dorsche von ca.25-30cm. Wo man auch wieder beobachtet, dass unserer "lieben" Osteuropäer auch diese einstecken. |peinlich

Naja, ich weiß nicht ob man noch 100stk und mehr am Tag fängt,|bigeyes seid Jahren nie mehr als 10-15 Stk gefangen mit 4 Mann.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.05.2010
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot (Kleinboot)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt/Neustädter Bucht
Angelzeit: 7.30 - 15.30 Uhr
Wind: 2-5 Bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 6 -10 m
Montage: nur Naturköder, Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm auf Bootssystem
Wer: 1 Frau + 1 Mann
Fänge: ca. 60 Dorsche, davon 22 Stück mitgemommen, 1 Hornhecht und 1 Platte.

Es war ein super Tag! #6 
Sonniges Wetter, gute Drift und reichlich Bisse, gleichmaßig verteilt auf den Tag. Die Dorsche waren keine Riesen, aber meist 40+.
Wir haben nur die Größten mitgenommen, der Rest schwimmt wieder.

Viele Grüße
Uschi + Achim


----------



## titi2 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann*: 25.05 12-16Uhr
*Wo*: Fehmarn/Klausdorf
*Kutter*: eigenes 5PS-Schlauchboot
*Seegebiet*: Östlich Fehmarn ( recht ufernah* )
Wind: * 4-6 Bft
*Himmel: *Starke Schauer und dichte Bewölkung. Als die Sonne herauskam wurde der Wind noch stärker und es gab fast keine Bisse mehr.
*Drift:* An verschiedenen Stellen sehr unterschiedlich! Von gar keine Drift bis sehr stark ( 250 Gramm um den Boden zu erreichen ). 
*Fänge*: 13 Dorsche 40-55 cm
*Köder*:  Beifänger Twister Japanrot und wie gesagt teilweise 250gramm Blei um den Grund zu erreichen!
*Sonstiges*: Fische besonders in Ufernähe auf 4-6 m! Insgesamt unglaublich viele Fische, aber überall auch sehr sehr viele Kleine. Es gab auch bei den anderen Booten kaum einen Fisch über 70 cm.


----------



## rohrhof (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann*: 21.05,22.05, 23.05*
Wo*: Sassnitz
*Kutter*: MS Jan Cux
*Seegebiet*:* links raus an den kreidfelsen entlang aufs offene Meer**
Wind: *Freitag *2bft, samstag 2bft, Sonntag 4bft
Himmel: *Freitag klar und sonnig, Samstag bewölkt teilw. regen, Sonntag gemischt
*Drift:* kaum drift 80 gramm war des höchste
*Fänge*: zu zweit: Freitags 15 maßige ü45 ca 10 unterm. releast, Samstags 25 maßige 45-70cm ca 15unterm. releast, Sonntags 46 maßige bis 80cm ca 20 unterm. releast.

*Köder*: Pilker bis 80 gramm blau ging am besten fischten den Pilker solo mit kleinen Octupuss am 2ten Haken oberhalb des Pilkers.
*Sonstiges*: war ein super wochenende auf der Jan cux der kapitän weiß was er macht habe sonntags neben Bernhard Mielitz geangelt der ist am überlegen ob er die Forelle auch nach sassnitz verlegt. Seegebiet um Rügen hat noch jede Menge Dorsch auch wenn die großen ab 80 cm nur vereinzelt gefangen wurde. Der Kutter ist super zum angeln werde bald wieder die jan cux buchen


----------



## Silverstar (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:22.05.2010
*Kutter / Boot:*Leihboot (Quicksilver 470)#6
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet*:Burgtiefe/ Gebiet vor Fehmarn(Fehmarnsund/ Staberhuk)
*Wind:*2-3 Bft
*Himmel: *sehr sehr nebelig, mussten 2 Std. im Hafen warten!
*Drift:* leichte mal mäßig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* Schleppen in 7-10m und Naturköder ca. 8-12m
*Pilkerfarbe:*  blau
*Montage: *Wobbler in Silber/Grau/Schwarz Tauchtiefe 4,5 - 6m
*Wer: *2 Mann
*Fänge: *Ich: 4 Dorsche von 45+, 1 Mefo 55cm, 1Hornhecht und ein Butt 43cm. Bruder 2 Dorsche, 2 Hornhechte und Butt 40cm

*Besonderes:*

So einen Nebel habe ich noch nie erlebt, war saugefährlich als Bootseinsteiger auf Hoher See!  haben nach 2 std. warte zeit im Hafen gegen 10Uhr Staberhuk erreicht, auf der Fahrt dahin wurde geschleppt. Unglaublich wie die Dorsche auf die Wobbler geknallt sind. habe gute 20 stk. unter 40cm wieder schwimmenlassen. Mein bruder das gleiche. Selbst auf Wattwurm ging es schlag auf schlag, super angeltag. Butt wurde vor Brücke auf 8m gefangen, mein bruder und ich hatten die gleichzeitig.


----------



## flaps_full (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.05.2010
* Kutter / Boot: *Peter II
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar / vor Boltenhagen bis Poel*
Wind: *4 abnehmend auf 2*
Himmel: *heiter*
Drift: *erst etwas, später fast null
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *15m bis 6-7m
* Jiggfarbe: *rot/orange
* Pilkerfarbe: *rot/orange
* Montage: *Pilker+1/2Beifänger, auch Gummifisch
* Wer: *Ich und 20 weitere, schön viel Platz gehabt
* Fänge: *Ich: 12 Dorsche, hoch waren über 30 Stück am Bug und Heck, 
* Sonstiges: *Es gibt wieder DORSCH in guter Anzahl!!!  Zwar waren es keine Riesen, aber eigentlich alle maßig (40-50cm, wenige größer, wohl keiner über 60 aufm Kutter) 

Grüße 
Michael


----------



## schedi3 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.5.2009
Kutter / Boot ;eigenes boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Kühlungsborn
Wind:3 bft
Himmel  sonnig
Drift:-----
Angel / Fangtiefe:3m-12m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:downrigger mit falkfish
Wer:2 mann
Fänge:18 dorsche 5 hornhecht 
Sonstiges:


----------



## Buschangler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.5.2009
Kutter / Boot ;Mietboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Fehmarn / Lemkenhafen
Wind:Vormittags 3-4 aus West, Nachmittags 2-3 aus Ost
Himmel sonne-wolken Mix
Drift : vormittags Stark,zum Mittag hin abnehmend bis 0 Drift
Angel / Fangtiefe:6-7 Meter
Jiggfarbe:-
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage: Plattfischvorfach und Buttlöffel
Wer: Mein Bruder und Ich
Fänge: 69 Plattfische und 6 Hornhechte
Sonstiges: War ein Super Angeltag!!! Plattfische bis 49cm! Alles auf Wattwurm.


----------



## h1719 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 30.-31.05.2010
Kutter "Barents See"/Rostock
10 Personen zur 2 Tagesfahrt mit Übernachtung auf See
Fanggebiet: Zuerst nördl.Warnemünde, dann irgendwo bei Wustrow
Wassertiefe: 10-14 m
Wetter: am 1.Tag nordost 3, 2. Tag nordost 5, zunehmend 6-7
Drift: am 1. Tag mittelmäßig, am 2.Tag ziemlich stark.
Pilkerfarbe: orange/Weiß, 80-100 gr.
Fänge: am 1.Tag hatte ich 44 maßige Dorsche, am 2.Tag habe ich nicht  geangelt, da es stark regnete u. ich keine Wettersachen dabei hatte. Der  Beste hatte ,so ich weis, 46 Dorsche. Niemand hat die Dorsche weiter gezählt, alle aber waren sehr zufrieden. Am 2.Tag war der Beste mit 15  Dorschen, auf Grund des starken Windes hat Helmut 08.30 Uhr das Angeln  beendet, der wind hatte bis Stärke 6-7 aufgefrischt, in Böen 8
Trotzdem war es eine geile Mehrtagesfahrt, gerne wieder.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *02.6.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Großenbrode/ Sagasbank
*Wind: *Vormittags 3 aus Nord- Ost, Nachmittags 4 aus Nord
*Wetter:* sonne, 18° C
*Drift:* vormittags: Null, nachmittags: wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 8-11 Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* Rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot- Silber
*Montage:* Pilkvorfach mit 1 Beifänger, Naturködervorfach mit Perlmuttperlen
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und Ich
*Fänge:* 51 Dorsche und 1 Hornhecht
*Sonstiges:* War ein geiler Angeltag!!! Dorsche bis 65cm! Wir haben unser persönliches Mindestmaß von 45 cm beachtet und konnten so noch 32 Dorsche mitnehmen. Bis auf 4 Dorsche alle auf Wattwurm gefangen!!! Der größte ging auf Pilker. Unter 8 Meter und über 11 Meter keine Bisse.


----------



## Hausmarke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *05.06 - 06.06.
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Katharinenhof - Staberhuk
*Wind: *beide tage Ententeich
*Wetter:* sonne
*Drift:* vormittags: Null, nachmittags: wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 8-15 Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* Rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Orange/Silber
*Montage:* Pilkvorfach mit 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* 2 Kumpels und Ich
*Fänge:* wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe 129 davon 64 zum mitnehmen von 45 -68cm
*Sonstiges: eins mit der schönsten wochenenden auf fehmarn:vik:
*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *05.6.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Großenbrode/ Sagasbank
*Wind: *Vormittags 2-3 aus Nord- West, nachmittags 1-2 umlaufend
*Wetter:* Vormittags diesig, nachmittags sonne, 20° C
*Drift:* -
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10-12 Meter
*Jiggfarbe:* Rot
*Pilkerfarbe:* Rot- Silber
*Montage:* Pilkvorfach mit 1 Beifänger, Naturködervorfach mit Perlmuttperlen, Gufi Motoroilglitter
*Wer:* 3 Kumpels und Ich
*Fänge:* ca. 80 Dorsche und 3 Platte
*Sonstiges:* War ein geiler Angeltag!!! Dorsche bis 60cm! Wir haben unser persönliches Mindestmaß von 45 cm beachtet und konnten so noch 42 Dorsche mitnehmen. Zur Zeit läuft es gut, aber es waren gefühlte 1000 Angelboote in der Umgebung- mal schauen wie lange der "Dorsch- Boom" anhält...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.06 .
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit, HeliTown
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: links an Fehmarn vorbei, ca 2stunden raus
Wind: geschätzt ne 4
Wetter: bedeckt
Drift: vormittags: normal, nachmittags: normal
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 15mr
Jiggfarbe: Rot oder Rotschwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Silber und blauviolett
Montage: Pilker(60-100g) oder Gufi(50-80g) mit 1 Beifänger, 
Wer: madame und ich
Fänge: eher mau, wir hatten zu zweit 8 dorsche, 3 davon 60+(einer knapp 6pfund und 2 um die 4-5pfund), 3 um die 50 und 2 um die 45, dazu 5 Wittlinge um 25, ca 10-20 Nemo´s schwimmen wieder. die größeren dorsche fast alle auf Pilker innerhalb einer drift, auch bei anderen anglern.
Sonstiges: Gufi´s gingen überhaupt nicht, nur Beifänger und Pilker fingen. mit den 8 dorschen+ 5 Wittels zu zweit hatten wir höchstwahrscheinlich das meiste ab bord, so wie die kisten der anderen aussahen.
einige nichtfänger waren auch dabei. 
da wir seeringlerstücke auf die beifänger gesteckt haben(und ich die beifänger immer 2 tage vor dem angeln in krabbenöl einlege, stinkt zwar wie die pest, aber die fische lieben es und schlucken die beifänger zt), hatten wir einige nemos mehr, und auch die wittlinge. 

der Captn hat das boot oft nicht  sauber in die Driften gelegt, was zu vielen Vertüddelungen führte da die Schnüre nach rechts oder links abhauten. nach ein paar Driften haben wir immer etwas gewartet bis man sehen konnte wo die andern schnüre hingehen, danach haben wir dann erst geworfen. manchmal wechselte das schiff aber innerhalb einer drift mehrmals die position gegen den wind, und der captn hat nicht nachkorrigiert. so hatte ich bestimmt 10 tüddel zu entflechten bzw abzuschneiden!!!! und das obwohl wir uns mit den nachbarn abgesprochen haben. aber wenn die schnüre dermaßen quer gehen haste nach dem auswerfen keine chance mehr. da brauch nur einer nicht aufpassen und zack haste den 5.nachbarn von nebenan mit drin.
dafür das immer so über die Einigkeit geschwärmt wird, ne echt schwache leistung in dem bereich.beim gaffen usw aber fix die jungs, auch bei den tüddeln wurde geholfen und bei einem 9jährigen mädel das zum 1. mal auf der see wahr, wurde tatkräftig von der crew geholfen(ein paar mal auswerfen, pilkerführung/drift erklären, schwereren pilker montieren usw. der daddy hatte schließlich auch noch den ältern sohn(ca 12) der etwas weniger hilfe brauchte.).
und wir waren mit abstand am längsten draußen, die anderen schiffe wurden schon von der crew gesäubert als wir in den hafen fuhren, und die angler waren schon alle von bord.


----------



## elchmaster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 12.06.2010
Wo: Eckernförde
Boot: MS Simone
Wer: 3 Kumpel und ich
Wetter: bedeckt mit sonnigen abschnitten 6-7 West
Fänge : zusammen 43 maßige Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge, 2 Butt sowie etliche wieder schwimmende Nemos
Köder: Naturködermontage u. Jig-Montage mit ein oder zwei Jigs


----------



## elchmaster (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 13.06.2010
Wo: Eckernförde
Boot: MS Simone
Wer: 3 Kumpel und ich
Wetter: bedeckt mit sonnigen abschnitten 4-5 West
Fänge : zusammen 48 maßige Dorsche + etliche wieder schwimmende Nemos
Köder: Naturködermontage u. Jig-Montage mit ein oder zwei Jigs


----------



## Cashek (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.06.2010
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor TDF / Scharbeutz
Wind: NW 2
Himmel: bedeckt mir zeitweise Auflockerungen
Drift: kaum, zwischendurch ganz wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7- meistens um die 9m
Jiggfarbe: nicht benutzt
Pilkerfarbe: gelbrot 35gr
Montage: Wurm 
Wer: ich
Fänge: mindestens 40 maßige Dorsche
Sonstiges: war extrem geil, bin in Niendorf raus und nicht wie sonst nach Fehmarn. Vor Timmendorf stand der Dorsch dicht an dicht, nordwestlich der Seebrücke und von dort auch etwas Richtung Scharbeutz im Bereich nordöstlich der Therme. Zuerst ging einiges auf Pilker, danach habe ich auf Wurm umgestellt und die wurden mir aus den Händen gerissen. Wie beim Heringsangeln, kaum unten, schon wieder fest. Doubletten ohne Ende und schöne Tiere, nur wenige untermaßige. Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Fisch ohne Ende in der Bucht. Auch vor Niendorf ging dann noch einiges, hier auf 5m. Wollte eigentlich auf Platte gehen dort, aber nichts zu machen, quasi dorschverseucht dort. Geiler Tag.#h


----------



## Lenni4321 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.5-30.5
Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Ostsee schleimünde
Wind: starker wind keine genauen angaben starke böhen 
Wetter: leicht regnerisch 
Drift: vormittags: Null, nachmittags: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Montage: Brandungsvorfach mit Wattwurm bestückt
Wer: 1 freund und ich 
Fänge: 50dorsch und 1butt von 45 -68cm
Sonstiges: alle im späten abend


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.06.2010
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchboot vom Kumpel
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Niendorf/Lübecker Bucht
Wind: Erst kräftig 3-4, dann langsam abnehmend 3
Wetter: wolkig mit vielen Schauern, erst beim reinfahren klarte es auf. 
Drift: erst wenig, dann viel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 3-11 m
Jiggfarbe: Braun/Orange
Montage: Brandungsvorfach mit Wattwurm bestückt, Pilkvorfach mit 2 Beifängern
Wer: 1 Freund und ich 
Fänge: 8 Butt von 30-35 cm und 3 Dorsche: 45, 48, 57
Sonstiges: Kurz für 3 h draußen gewesen. Erst ein paar Butts gezogen, dann kurz ins Tiefe und schöne Dorsche gefangen, 2 Untermaßige, konnten auf Dorsch nur eine Stunde fischen, da eine breite Regenfront aufkam#d
Sonst ne superschnelle Tour mit viel Fisch#h


----------



## Hecht35 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14-19.06.2010 auf der Silverland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken/ Fehmarn Staberhuk
Wind: 2-3 dann zunehmend bis auf 4-5 am Samstag
Wetter: Montag leicht bewölkt dann Sonnenbrand
Drift: erst wenig, Mittwoch mit 20g Zandergummi dann auf 100g am Samstag
Angel / Fangtiefe: 3-11 m
Pikerfarbe: Rot/schwarz
Wer: ca 10 Angler im Durchschnitt pro Tag
Fänge: 8,11,9,12,10,4 der größte 65, sonst 40-50
Sonstiges: Wie immer sehr zufrieden auf der Silverland. Es wurde sehr oft umgesetzt um Fisch zu finden. Es wird jeden Tag der Gesamtfisch n Bord gezählt. Es war sehr viel Platz für jeden. Wetter/ Fisch alles super. Negativ: Parkautomat am Hafen! Als wenn wir Urlauber nicht genug Geld auf der Insel lassen.:g


----------



## Fischkalle (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Boot: MS Jan CUX
Tag: 21.06.
Heimathafen: Sassnitz / Rügen
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel und 18 weitere Angler
Wetter: sonnig max 2bf
Drift: schwach
Fange: Ich 12 (größter 70cm und 3 Kilo:k) / Kumpel 8 insg. 360 Dorsche auf dem Schiff (Bester 28 st.) bis max. 70 cm

Vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich nach mehreren Ausfahrten von Fehmarn aus nie wieder mit eimem Kutter fahren wollte. Seit einem Jahr miete ich lieber Kleinbotte auf Fehmarn, da hier die Fänge wesentlich besser sind. 

Jetzt entschied ich mich im Urlaub nun doch einen letzten Versuch zu starten und es wurde der beste Angelausflug den ich je erlebt habe. Hätte ich nicht mit Handicap (Gipsarm) geangelt wären es mind. 25 St. gewesen. Dem Handicap hatte ich lieder viele Aussteiger zu verdanken.

Ich kann nur jedem eine Tripp nach Rügen nahelegen auch wenn es vom Hamburg knapp 300 km sind. Es lohnt sich aber wirklich. Die Besatzung ist super freundlich und der Skipper gibt sich richtig Mühe. Die Angelzeiten waren enorm lange und es artete gelegenlich echt in Arbeit aus.Zufällig war der Eigner der MS Forelle (Bernhard) an Bord welcher zusammen mit der Frau des Käptain Vera hilfreiche Tips gaben. Also mein Tip: Nachfragen lohnt sich#h

Bernhard: 19 St.
Vera: 11 St.

Ich bedanke mich nochmals für diesen tollen Tag und werde schnellst möglich eine Wiederholung anstreben.


----------



## Nightbird61 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.06.2010
Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Büsum
Wind: Erst kräftig 3-4, dann langsam abnehmend 3
Wetter: Bedeckt zum  Mittag sonniger
Drift: erst wenig, dann viel
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 20 m        
Bis zum Mittag 12 Makos#c,dann Erbsensuppe zur Stärkung.
Eggi findet den Schwarm und die Post ging ab.:vik:
14,30 Abgeblasen,hatte 87 makos,keine Stöcker.
#h


----------



## FishingFlo (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.6.10
Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar (Heilligenhafen??)
Wind: kaum
Himmel: klar, sonne ohne ende.
Drift: sogut wie einer
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-20m
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz/Rot Rot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Silber, 75 Gramm
Montage: 2Jigs mit Pilker
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 10 gute Dorsche, 50cm+. ~20 Untermaßige
Sonstiges: Ich fand war ein guter Fangtag in Wismar, wenn man sonst nur Heilligenhafen kennt.


----------



## DropShotter (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.07.10
Kutter / Boot: Rügenfishing Wolf-Dieter Kaiser
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Göhren/ Rügen
Wind: kaum
Himmel: klar, sonne ohne ende.
Drift: sogut wie einer
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13-20m
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz/Rot Rot/Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Silber, 75 Gramm
Montage: 2Jigs mit Pilker
Wer: Vater,Schwager und Ich
Fänge: 40 gute Dorsche 

Ich war zum ersten Mal auf Dorsch los und es hat richitg Spaß gemacht! Teilweise haben wir sogar Doubletten dran gehabt! Schönen Dank auch noch mal an den Guide!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:3.7
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Staberhuk 
Wind:S-O 
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: 0,0
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-14m
Jiggfarbe:Rot
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage:Naturköder 
Wer:3 Freunde und ich
Fänge:Gut, sehr viele kleine, aber auch sehr schöne Dorsche zum mitnehmen dabei. ca. 30 Dorsche durften die Heimreise mit antreten-
Sonstiges:
Klasse Angeltag, Auf Jig ging fast gar nix, leider keine Platten dabei gewesen.


----------



## 20cf40 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : 30.06.2010

*Kutter:* MS Langeland

*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:* Laboe/ vor Strande

*Himmel:* Erst leicht bewölkt, nachmittag sonnig

*Wind*: 3-4

*Drift:* mittel bis gut

*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, Naturköder

*Wer:* ca 15 Angler und ich

*Fänge: *ca jeder 3-4 gute Dorsche, wenig untermaßige

Vormittags war es ganz gut, nachmittags nur noch vereinzelte Bisse, meist auf dunklen Beifänger.


----------



## deger (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.7.
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Neustadt/Lübecker Bucht
Wind: W-NW
Himmel: erst Sonne pur, später wolkig mit auffrischendem Wind
Drift: erst 0,0, dann sehr gut
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-22m/12-16m
Wer:3 Freunde und ich

Fänge: nach 3,5 Stunden Fischsuche endlich den Fisch gefunden. Dann viele Platten (Kliesche, Flunder, Scholle), große Wittlinge (bis ca. 40cm) und einige gute Dorsche


----------



## Vechteangler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:6.07.
Kutter : MS Silverland
Heimathafen : Fehmarn / Burg
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: 1
Angel / Fangtiefe:bis ca. 14m
Jiggfarbe:Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Gelb/Orange
Montage:Naturköder ( Wattis )
Fänge:Gut, sehr viele kleine, aber auch sehr schöne Dorsche zum mitnehmen dabei. ca. 38 Dorsche durften die Heimreise mit uns antreten.
Wittlinge 10 , 1 Scholle und 1 Klische.Der Kapitän Thomas und seine Boardfee waren spitze. Nur zu empfehlen  !!!!!
Alles in allen ein gelungender Angeltag!


----------



## makrelefan (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:09.07.
Kutter : MS Möwe
Heimathafen : Neuharlingersiel/Bensersiel
Himmel: Klar und sonnig
Drift: 1
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von Grund bis kruz über der Wasseroberfläche (aber dort überwiegend)
Jiggfarbe: ---
Pilkerfarbe:---
Montageaternoster und Blei/Pilker
Fänge:Gut, auch ohne großen Schwarm. Hatte selber 75 Stück, was auch reicht denke ich. So hat man einen Grund nochmal wieder loszuziehen, als gierig 100 Körbe voll zu machen. Alles in allem ein schöner erfolgreicher Angeltag.


----------



## Hornburg (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:09.07.
Kutter : Blauort
Heimathafen : Büsum
Himmel: Klar und sonnig
Drift: 1
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von Grund bis Mittelwasser
Jiggfarbe: ---
Pilkerfarbe:---
Montage:Paternoster  und Blei
Wichtig: Eis, Eis und nochmals Eis mitnehmen! So haben wir perfekt frische Makrelen nach Hause bringen können!:vik:
Fänge:Gut, auch ohne riesigen Schwarm. Wir hatten zu zweit 150 Stück. Manche hatten alleine über 100. Alles in allem ein schöner  erfolgreicher Angeltag.


----------



## forellenwilly (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:09.07.
Kutter : Kehrheim II
Heimathafen : Büsum
Himmel: überwiegend sonnig
Luft-Temperatur : 23-24 Grad
Drift: 1
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von Grund bis Mittelwasser
Montage:Paternoster und Blei

Fänge: Sehr gut bis gut. 280 Stck mit drei Mann, davon einer totaler Angelnovize. Keine Stockmakrelen. Alle Größen. Interessant war, dass die Makrelen bereits nach knapp 2 Std Fahrt erreicht wurden, in der Nähe der rot-weissen Ansteuerungstonne. Erstaunlicherweise war das Schiff auch nicht ausgebucht, was hinsichtlich der Platzverhältnisse sehr angenehmes Fischen ermöglichte.


----------



## Nightbird61 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.07.2010
Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Büsum
Wind: Ententeich
Wetter: Sonnig Topwetter
Drift:  wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca 20 m        
Bis zum Mittag zu zweit 104 dicke Makrelen
Eggi findet den Schwarm und die Post ging ab
#h


----------



## Marcel-hl (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.07 (4.00 bis 11.00 Uhr)
Kutter : Kleinboot (3 Mann)
Heimathafen : Travemünde
Himmel: einfach zu warm und zu sonnig 
Drift: 0-1
Angel / Fangtiefe: Grund 16-22 m
Jiggfarbe: ---
Pilkerfarbe:---
Montage: Pilker/Blinker/GuFi jeder 1 Rute
Fänge: Ausgezeichnet, rund 30 Dorsche alle samt ü 50 cm. 
War schon sehr verwunderlich, ich hatte mit max 5 Stück pro Nase gerechnet :q


----------



## Goedi6 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.07.2010 Nachmittagstour 16:00-21:00
Kutter: FK Möwe
Heimathafen: Bensersiel
Wind: 3-4
Wetter: Sonnig, sehr warm
Drift: stark
Fangebiet : Vor den inseln, bis Norderney hochgefahren
Wer: Wir zu Dritt, und 22 andere
Fangergebins: Leider schlecht|kopfkrat
ich hatte 4 Stück#d, hoch waren, so weit ich gesehen habe 12, es gab auch Nullfänger.
Der Kapitän hat alles versucht, ist sogar ne Stunde länger draussen gewesen aber die Minithune waren einfach nicht zu finden.
War trotzdem ne schöne Tour bei herrlichen Wetter.:q
Werden es im August nochmal probieren


----------



## soulpitch (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.07.2010
Kutter: MS Langeland / Laboe
Wetter: sonnig, wenig Wind, warm bis heiß
Drift: mittelstark

Schon vor der Abfahrt wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass alle ein Paar Wattis mitnehmen sollen, da auf Dorsch wohl nicht viel gehen werde, wg. Schleppnetzfischerei. Was sich am Tage bestätigen sollte. Es wurde fast nur auf Wurm gefangen. Eine Drift lief gut mit Blei und Gummi, sonst wie gesagt überwiegend Wattis. Der Kapitän hatte z.T. Schwierigkeiten die Driften sauber zu nehmen, da Wind und Strömung nicht aus der gleichen Richtung kamen - war aber wie immer bemüht.
Es gab immer wiede, Kontakt mit Nachbarschnüren, was aber eher an den Anglern lag.

Gefangen wurde mäßig, maßige Dorsche fast keine, einige Nemos, Wittel und mäßig viele Platte.

Bei mir 14 Platte, ein Dorsch ca.45, ein Paar Nemos und Wiitel.
Mit diesem Ergebnis war ich einer der erfolgreichsten...
Nicht jeder hat Fisch mit genommen.
Alles in allem ein netter Tag, mit guter Stimmung und leider etwas wenig Fisch.


----------



## Möwe01 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.07.10
Kutter: MS Tender
Heimathafen: Lauwersoog/NL
Wind:4-5
Wetter: Sonnig, später bedeckt
Drift: mäßig
Fangebiet : Vor Ameland
Wer: Wir zu Dritt, und ca.50 andere
Fangergebnis: Leider schlecht#d ,wir 3 zusammen 60 Stck. Makrelen in guten Größen. Die anderen Experten ähnlich.
Fazitennoch eine gute Tour mit super Stimmung.:vik: Das Boot ist aus meiner Sicht sehr zu empfehlen.Super sauber mit einer netten Besatzung#6.
Das ist in Holland nicht immer so.
Der Kap hat sich alle Mühe gegeben,ist länger gefahren aber nur vereinzelt waren kleinere Möwenansammlungen zu finden.
Fischbehälter/Küben für jeden,Geniale Schlachttische mit Spülwanne und reichlich Wasser. Wir waren nicht das letzte mal hier!:m
Klaus


----------



## Andy Antitackle (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: Samstag 17.07.2010
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Kutter: MS Ostpreussen
Wind: 2-3
Wo: Fehmarn-Sund-Brücke durch vor Staberhuk
Tiefe: Anfang 12m - später 15-17m
Womit: Pilker mit Kopfdrilling und einem Beifänger,
Ab 12 Uhr Wattwurm

Angler: 13 Mann
Fänge:  Gut - jeder hatte Fisch. Ich hatte 6 Dorsche und 4 schöne Platte wovon eine eine echte Scholle war.
Eigentlich hatte jeder zwischen 4 und 8 Dorsche in der Kiste.
Schöne Grösse - kaum kleine dabei.

Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht !

Andy Antitackle

:vik:


----------



## Herbynor (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.07.2010
Wo:     Wisma
Kutter: MS Crista
Wind: 2-3
Wo: Vor Insel Pöhl
Tiefe: 16-20m
Pilker: Kieler Blitz und Biene Maja
Angler: 32, hoch waren 23 Dorsche
Fänge: 294 Dorsche und eine Kliesche

War mal wieder Spitze.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Dorsch13 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 18.07.10
Wo: Eckernförde
Kutter: MS Simone
Wind: erst 3 dann 4-5
Wo: höhe Damp
Tiefe: 16-20m
Pilker: Kieler Blitz in Grün Pinker Jig
Angler: ca.30
Fänge:ich hatte 12 Dorsche meine beiden Nachbarn auch jeweils 12 stk. der rest eher mäßig                                                                  
Fazit: Genial Tour teilweise schon in der absinkphase  Dorschkontakt...


----------



## Skizzza (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 20.07.10
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Kutter: MS Monika
Wind: 2-3, später 1
Wo: Unter Land
Tiefe: 10-14 m
Pilker: Pink/Blau Metallic aus der Angelwoche von vor zig Jahren, dazu roter Beifänger
Angler: ca.20
Fänge: 17 Fische, davon durften 11 wieder schwimmen. der rest war auch nur knapp über 40 cm. viele der mitangler waren das erste mal dabei, aber jeder hatte mindestens einen fisch-schwanz erwischt. erstaunlich war, das fast alle dorsche meiner mitangler auf den beifänger gingen. bei mir gabs 16 fische auf pilker, nur einen auf den beifänger.


----------



## soulpitch (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.07.2010
Wo: Lang Törn ab Laboe Richtung DK
Kutter: MS Langeland
Wind: 5, in DK im Windschatten der Inseln
Wo: zwischen Lolland und Langeland? Meisten am roten Turm/seezeichen D5
Tiefe: 40-8m
Drift: z.T. recht kräftig und schwer einzuschätzen

Köder: am besten auf Gummi, es wurde eigentlich alles probiert.
Fänge: z:t: recht gut, auf unserer Seite von Schiff jedoch eher mies... Viel Kleinkram, viel Getüddel mit Angelnachbarn, etwa 75% der Driften als Andrift gefahren. Die Driften liefen recht unsauber, so dass wenig erfahrene Angler immer wieder Schwierigkeiten hatten. Richtung änderte sich z.T. in der Drift, ich weiß nicht ob man das Schiff nicht besser in der Drift halten kann.

Auf dem Hinweg gab es schon die ersten Ausfälle wg. Seekrankheit, wurde im laufe der Tour aber besser.

Trotz Einzelfängen waren wir etwa 4 Std. in der Umgebung des o.g. roten Turmes. Leider kam der Eindruck auf, dass der Fisch nicht gesucht wurde, evtl. nur mein persönlicher Eindruck...

Mittagessen Gulasch und Nudeln - ohne Salz dafür aber sehr weich.

Insgesamt ein langer und nicht sonderlich schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Silverstar (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.07.10
Wo: Burgtiefe
Kutter: MS Silverland
Wind: BFT 4-5
Wo: Staberhuk
Tiefe: 10-18 m
Pilker: Schwarz/Gelb/rot und Rot/Gelb/Silber und Naturköder
Angler: ca. 45
Fänge: 19 Fische, davon durften 10 wieder schwimmen. 9 waren auch Tageshoch bzw. 19stk. Bruder 13stk. davon 3 mitgenommen. Cousin 5 alle schwimmen wieder. dorsche von 40 - 55cm. 55cm war auch der größste aufn schiff. Schon sehr mühsames Pilken. wenns nicht auf Pilker biss, war Naturköder top. Viele Touristen aufn schiff mit Dorschen von 30cm in der Kiste :v. kann man die Kapitäne den nicht Verpflichen das Mindestmaß anzugeben bzw. anzusagen???#d#d#d


----------



## mb243 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 25.07.2010
Wo: Damp (Eckernförder Bucht)
Kutter: eigene Alu-Ladde
Wind: 3-4 ablandig
Tiefe: 2-6 m
Drift: zum Teil recht stark
Fänge: 19 Butt (sehr viele kleine, die wieder schwimmen dürfen)

Ein schöner spontaner Angeltag. 
Hatten diesmal Würmer (Wattis/Kneifer) von DS Angelsport in FL.
Absolut Top-Quali. #6


----------



## Biermini (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.7.2010
Kutter/Boot : Jan Kux
Heimathafen: Sassnitz/Rügen
Wer: Ich und 38 andere
Drift: schwach
Angeln/Fangtiefe 15-20m
Wetter: warm und sonnig
Fänge: ich 21 gut maßige Dorsche insgesammt um die
          500 Dorsche
Sonstiges:
Super Mannschaft, Vera und 2xManfred haben sich grosse
Mühe gegeben.
Diesen Kutter muß ich einfach weiter empfehlen.


----------



## brandungsteufel (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wo: Nordsee (Schevening)
Wann: Sonntag der 25.07.2010 
Angelzeit: Von 07.30 bis 15.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich und 42 andere 
Boot: Trip Tender
Wind: Fast kein Wind 
Drift: Gering
Tiefe: bis 20,00m
Köder: Makrelenpaternoster (Fischhaut, Leuchtperle, Fäden mit Glitter)
Fänge: würde sagen keiner unter 70 Makrelen, einige weit über 100 Stück. Habe selbst bei 70 aufgehört und die letzten 5 neuen Plätze die angefahren wurde gar nicht mehr befischt.
Fazit: Mein erstes mal auf einem Kutter und bei fast jedem ablassen Fullhouse, da hat sich das Hanteltraining bezahlt gemacht


----------



## micha_2 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_
*Tag d. Ausfahrt:* 27.07.2010
*Kutter:* MS Christa
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wismar/ Fahrrinne vor Boltenhagen 
*Wind:* 0
*Himmel: *bedeckt u diesig ab ca.11Uhr Sonnenschein
*Drift:* max 0,5kn
*Fangtiefe:* 10-17m
*Montage:* Pilker,Kopfdrilling, max.1beifänger
*Fänge:* im Moment fangen sie sich dum und dämlich in wismar. tagesfänge bis zu 60stück. ich hatte 37stück. war damit auch hoch. einige anfäger, die aber auch ihren fisch hatten, habe kräftig mein fisch mit in dessen kiepe geworfen. farben waren bis zum frühen mittag egal. als die sonne rauskam wurde es schwieriger, wer nich geworfen hat, kam dann nich mehr an fisch ran. dann war blau-silber, deutschlandfarbe und rot-gelb angesagt. japanroterjig oder orange liefen dann ganz gut.
mal sehen, wollen sonnabend nochmal hin, ob es noch zu toppen is.
_


----------



## rahnschote (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:                          Heute...29.7
Wo:                             Vor Niendorf/Brodten(15m)
Wer:                            Ich und mien Vadder
Womit:                         Mit Vadders Fischkutter...
Zeit:                            7-11h
Köder:                          Alle möglichen pilker ausprobiert,am 
                                   besten war schwarz/grün,
                                   Bernstein(blitz danmark),
                                   Dunkelrot(Blitz ")ein paar 
                                   auf schw. beifänger
Fang:                           42Dorsche 42-72cm

Fazit:Haben direkt neben Vadders Netzen geangelt und auch nur da gefangen,als wir die Netze (insgesamt 5km)dann um 11h aufgenommen haben ,waren da nur 5 st drauf...#c
Als wenn die Dorsche die Netze als deckung benutzen,schon komisch!War aber mal wieder spaßig und die durchschnittsgröße war sehr gut(viele ü60)und nur 2-3 U-maßige
Die blöden Segler von Travemünder woche sind teilweise nur einen Meter an uns vorbei gefahren:r


----------



## micha_2 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_*Tag d. Ausfahrt:* 31.07.2010
*Kutter:* MS Christa
*Hafen/Seegebiet:* Wismar/ Fahrrinne vor Boltenhagen 
*Wind:* 4-5bft abnehmend
*Himmel:*Sonnenschein
*Drift:* max 1,3kn
*Fangtiefe:* ca.17m
*Montage:* Pilker,Kopfdrilling,1beifänger/max.2Fangstellen) farben egal orange pink japanrot
*Fänge:*_Vereinsmeisterschaft Von SAW.30Mann. also ist im Moment mit den Fängen unbeschreiblich. ich hatte leider nur das Pech zum Anfang in der abdrift zu stehen, wo sie sich in der Andrift(Backbord) gleich mit doubletten besackt haben, und das konnten wir dann nicht mehr aufholen auf unserer seite. ich habe mit 13fischen in die spitze gewechselt wo andere schon weit über 20hatten. habe dort dann noch 35massige zusammen also 48gefangen. damit den 8.platz. sieger hatte 63stück. dass gabs noch nie mann musste über 44stück haben um überhaupt in die top10 zukommen. nach aussagen vom kutter gabs nen tag mit ges.1300stück an bord, wo der meiste 133 stück hatte. Am besten war Andrift


----------



## nostradamus (1. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_*Tag d. Ausfahrt:* 23.06.2010
*Kutter: *_Tiedtvordriew  _*
Hafen/Seegebiet:* Rügen*
Wind:* kaum
*Himmel:*Sonnenschein
*Fangtiefe:* ca.17m
*Montage:* Pilker,Kopfdrilling,1beifänger*

Fänge:*_ Schnitt 10 Fische


----------



## nostradamus (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_*Tag d. Ausfahrt:* 26.06.2010
*Kutter: *_Tiedtvordriew  _*
Hafen/Seegebiet:* Rügen*
Wind:* etwas mehr
*Himmel:*Sonnenschein
*Fangtiefe:* ca.23m
*Montage:* Pilker,Kopfdrilling,1beifänger

besser!! 16 hübsche dorsche, aber leider erst ab mittag gebissen! 
_


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.08.2010
Kutter/Boot : MS Möwe
Heimathafen: Bensersiel
Wer: Ich und 24 andere aus Kutterboard und Anglerboard
Drift: schwach
Angeln/Fangtiefe 10-20m
Wetter: warm,sonnig, teils bewölckt
Fänge: sehr gut, jeder hatte Makrelen und war vollkommen zufrieden.
Sonstiges: Super Mannschaft alleine schon ,dass man nicht verpflichtet ist Getränke an Board zu kaufen finde ich super#6. Die Anfahrt belief sich auf ca. 1 Std und nach einer weiteren halben Std. hat er ein Möwenmassaker aufer Radar gesehen. Naja den Rest kann sich jeder denken. Fisch Fisch Fisch. Richtig geil. Vielen Dank nochmal an Thomas (Kutterboard/Anglerboard) für die gute Orga.#6


----------



## tobi_hh (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_*Tag d. Ausfahrt:* 31.07.2010
*Kutter: *Antje D.__*
Hafen/Seegebiet:* *Schleimünde
**Wind:* 4-5
*Himmel:** Erst bedeckt, dann Sonne
**Fangtiefe:* ca.13 m
*Montage:* Pilker,Kopfdrilling,1beifänger
*Fänge*: 20 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm.

Netter Kutter, nette Crew. Der Skipper hat sich Mühe gegeben, den Fisch zu finden und hatte dabei offensichtlich auch besonders viel Erfahrung. Auch der Bootsmann Shorty ist sehr gut und lustig und hat den einen oder anderen guten Tipp. An Bord herrscht ein herzlicher, aber auch ein bißchen rauher Ton.

Gut fand ich, daß der Skipper den Platz gewechselt hat, wenn zu viele untermaßige Dorsche gefangen wurden.

Morgens lief es extrem gut, nach dem Mittagessen dann mit der prallen Sonne nur noch sehr schleppend. Gefangen wurde auf Pilker und Twister.
_


----------



## flaps_full (2. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *01.08.2010
* Kutter / Boot: *Peter II
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar / geangelt nördlich von Poel
* Wind: *wenig*
Himmel: *abwechselnd Sonne und Wolken
* Drift: *anfangs gering, nachmittags noch weniger
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *15-20m*
Pilkerfarbe:* Die meisten haben mit irgendwelchen rot Tönen geangelt, war aber wohl relativ nebensächlich, hatte auch auf weiß Fische...
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot, teils mit Schwarz
* Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
* Wer: *Schiff war sehr voll, also ~50Mann
* Fänge: *zu Zweit über 40 Stück (Haben nachher nichtmehr genau gezählt), Einzelne Personen mit über 50 Stück waren auch dabei, insgesamt deutlich über 1000Stück auf dem Schiff. Sowas surreales habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Die größe Stimmte auch,  untermaßige waren sehr sehr selten. Es schienen hauptsächlich 2  Jahrgänge dabei gewsen zu sein, die eine Gruppe war so um die 45cm, die  anderen an die 60cm, einige Dorsche auf dem Schiff waren über 80cm! Die kleinen durften oft wieder weiterschwimmen und nächstes Jahr nochmal vorbeikommen.
* Sonstiges: *Es wurde sehr früh nach 13 Uhr abgebrochen, die Kühltruhen waren auch alle voll. Wir haben auf der Rückfahrt ne 3/4 Stunde vor Wismar gestanden, damit alle mit dem Ausnehmen + Filitieren fertig werden konnten.

Ich hoffe mal der Dorsch ist nächstes Jahr auch noch so zahlreich vorhanden, denn für den Rest des Jahres reicht uns der Fisch...


----------



## Patzak (3. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:02.08.2010
Kutter / Bootrivat Bigfoot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Neustadt
Wind:2bft
Himmel:bewölkt
Drift:kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe:17-20m
Jiggfarbe:rot Schwarz
Pilkerfarbe:blau
Montage:
Wer:3pers
Fänge:8 Dorsche 5 Heringe
Sonstiges:Nur 3 Std. gefischt. Man muß suchen


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (3. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag d. Ausfahrt: 01.08. + 02.08

Fehmarn / Burgstaaken Ms Silverland

Wind : 2-3 W bis NW

Seegebiet 3SM vor Staberhuk

Leute anz.: jedem Tag 40-50 pers.

Fänge: Unzählbar; ich 29 u. 32 massige im bereich 45-50cm 

Pilker bei mir Kieler-Bl. 100gr Rot/Schw.

alles in allem Sehr gut, selbst Neuangler hatten Fisch genug,
ich möchte mal vorsichtig schätzen auf >280 massige Fische bei den Neulingen/Urlaubern.
Besatzung und Kapitän wie immer Sehr Nett und bemüht.
www.Hochseeangeln-Fehmarn .de


----------



## Skizzza (5. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *04.08.2010
* Kutter / Boot: *Peter II
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar / geangelt nördlich von Poel
* Wind: * kaum
* Himmel: *sonnig
* Drift: *wenig, später etwas mehr
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-18 m*
Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot, teils mit Schwarz
* Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
* Wer: *35 leute
* Fänge: *40 stück, auf dem gesamten kahn ca 1000 stück. morgens musste er noch viel suchen, dann aber hatte er sie gefunden. eine drift, in der wikrlich alle ruten krumm waren. 45 min lang gabs die bisse schon beim runterlassen, sicherlich 20 fische in der zeit gefangen.  nette tour


----------



## Patzak (5. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *05.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot Bigfoot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Neustadt
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: *wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-17 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot,Schwarz
*Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: *3 Pers.
*Fänge: *18 Dorsche, 3 schone Schollen
Angelzeit: ca. 1,5 Std.


----------



## Patzak (6. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *06.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot Bigfoot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Neustadt
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: *wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-16 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot,Schwarz
*Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: 2* Pers.
*Fänge:* 15 Dorsche, 
*Angelzeit:* ca. 1 Std.


----------



## TR22 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *06.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot 
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Eckernförder Bucht
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: *wenig bis garnicht
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *9 - 18 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Braun
*Montage: *Gummifisch, Heringspaternoster
*Wer: 2* Pers.
*Fänge:* gefühlte 5783  mini Dorsche (kleiner als 45cm) Haben 4 Stück mitgenommen, zum Schluss noch einen Heringsschwarm erwischt 30 Stk
*Angelzeit:* 7 h


----------



## madmaxhro (8. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *06.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *privates Boot
*Fanggebiet: *zwischen Heiligendamm und Nienhagen westlich vom Riff
*Wind: *3-5, schöne brandung
*Himmel:* morgens bis mittag stark bewölgt aber kein regen, ab mittag wolkig bis sonnig
*Drift: *viel
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *9 - 15m
*Pilkerfarbe:* rot,schwarz,sileber grün,hornhechtimitat
*Jiggfarbe: *rot und schwarz sowie kopyto in weiß/rot und weiß/grün/blau
*Montage: *pilkmontage mit 2-6 beifängern
*Wer: *insgesamt waren wir 6 mann auf dem boot
*Fänge:* bis zum mittag war es sehr gut was das fangen angeht, so an die 100 dorsche, einige untermaßige die wieder schwimmen und sonst so ab 40 aufwärts bis ca 65, 70cm.
ab mittag brach es deutlich ein. nur noch vereinzelte dorsche kamen an bord.


----------



## zanderman111 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *07.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Monika
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Fehmarn (von Heiligenhafen aus durch den "Kleiderbügel"
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: *sonnig
*Drift: *wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 10-20 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* habe mir gr. Twister geangelt (50 - 90 gr)
*Jiggfarbe: *Orange, Japanrot, Schwarz-Rot
*Montage: *Jig + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: *insgesamt so um die 20 Leutz
*Fänge:* insgesamt weiss ich das net, ich hatte 12 richtig Gute. Man musste sich den Fisch erarbeiten und viel Meter machen. Da wir das Heck für uns hatten, war es ein echt "goiler" Angeltag. Habe seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein "Triple" gesehen....


----------



## Patzak (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *07.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot Bigfoot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Neustadt
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: *wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-16 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot,Schwarz
*Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: 2* Pers.
*Fänge:* 26 Dorsche, 57 Heringe


----------



## Patzak (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *08.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot Bigfoot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Neustadt
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: *wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-16 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot,Schwarz
*Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: 3 *Pers.
*Fänge:* 13 Dorsche, 
*Angelzeit:* ca. 1,5 Std.


----------



## Patzak (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *09.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot Bigfoot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Neustadt
*Wind: *kaum
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: *wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-19 m
*Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot,Schwarz
*Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: 3* Pers.
*Fänge:* 13 Dorsche,


----------



## mondfisch (10. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.08.2010*
*Kutter / Boot: Hai 4*
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: heiligenhafen*
*Wind: wenig*
*Himmel: wolkig/regen*
*Drift: garnich*
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 15 meter*
*Pilkerfarbe: alles was die kiste hergab*
*Jiggfarbe: gummifische in blau und ansonsten standard **Montage: pilker oder gummifisch*
*Wer: 3 pers*
*Fänge: ca.75 dorsche zum mitnehmen plus kleinscheiss und 5 makrelen*
*Fazit: muskelkater der pure wahnsinn,nach der ersten drift die beifänger abgemacht *


----------



## FalkenFisch (11. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* 5 PS Mietboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Burgtiefe/Fehmarn, geangelt um Staberhuk an der 18-Meter-Linie.
*Wind: *SO 2-3
*Himmel: *heiter, teilweise sonnig, warm
*Drift: *für das bisschen Wind ganz ordentlich
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 18 Meter
*Pilkerfarbe:* gelb-orange
*Jiggfarbe:* Gufi´s waren out
*Montage:* Solopilker
*Wer:* ich + Tochter
*Fänge:* 36 maßige Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm. 4 Wittlinge sowie 4 untermaßige Dorsche
*Fazit:* sehr schöner Tag mit ordentlich Fisch. Viele Fehlbisse oder kurz gehakte Fische, die sich im Drill verabschiedet haben


----------



## OssiEde (11. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.08.2010
Kutter / Boot: eigenes 15 PS Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rügen
Wind: SO 1bft
Himmel: heiter, teilweise sonnig, warm
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Jiggfarbe: egal
Montage: Alles probiert
Wer: ich + Kollege
Fänge: Weit über 100 Dorsche in 3 Stunden
Fazit: waren von 6-9Uhr auf dem Wasser und haben gefangen wie noch nie. Egal was ins Wasser ging. Alles fing. Nur maßige Fische gefangen. Aufgrund der Menge wurden nur ab ca. 50cm mitgenommen. Habe mit Jig's von 25cm Länge gefischt um die besseren rauszupicken. Und am Makrelen Paternoster gab es sogar ein Fullhouse mit Dorschen. Unglaublich wenn man nicht selbst dabeigewesen ist.


----------



## fschimmi71 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.08.2010
Kutter / Boot: eigenes 6 PS Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Sierksdorf höhe Hochhäuser
Drift: am Anfang stark später nur wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 15 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: grün/schwarz
Jiggfarbe: egal
Montage: Heringspaternoster und Pilker
Wer: Ich + Nachbar
Fänge: 4 Dorsche in 1 Stunde
Fazit: waren von 18-19 Uhr auf dem Wasser und haben eigendlich nur die Jungfernfahrt gemacht aber auf verlangen der Ehefrauen eine Angel mitgenommen und mal angetestet.
Bin voll zufrieden in jeder Hinsicht
Mal sehen ob das am Wochenende wieder klappt


----------



## offense80 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08.2010*
*Kutter / Boot: Privat-Boot "Flemish Cap"*
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm*
*Wind: 4-5*
*Himmel: wolkig*
*Drift: zuerst viel, später weniger*
*Angel / Fangtiefe: 17-20 Meter*
*Pilkerfarbe:* *total egal*
*Jiggfarbe: Japanrot*
*Montage: Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger*
*Wer: der Ostseeangelclub und ich* #6
*Fänge:* *Zusammen ca. 50 Dorsche (wovon einige Zwecks Artenvervielfälltigung wieder schwimmen und 2 Hornis*
*Angelzeit:* *von 11 Uhr bis ca 18 Uhr*
*Fazit:* *Was für ein geiler Tag, was für eine coole Crew.....Tschüß Helitown, Tschüß an alle großen Kutter! Wenn ich wieder rausfahre, dann nur noch mit dem "Ostseeangelclub"*. #a
Und am Besten ist der "Hosen Check" von Thomas gewesen. Der prüft das Material wirklich sehr genau |jump:


----------



## Skizzza (12. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *12.08.2010
* Kutter / Boot: *Peter II
* Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Wismar / geangelt nördlich von Poel
* Wind: *kaum
* Himmel: *regen, regen, regen
* Drift: *manchmal etwas, manchmal auch gar keine. 
* Angel / Fangtiefe: *12-18 m*
Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot, teils mit Schwarz
* Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
* Wer: *35 leute
* Fänge: *ca 30 stück. besonderheit war diesmal die artenvielfalt: es wurde ein hornhecht gefangen, eine Flunder, dorsch, wittling und sogar ne kapitale 70er mefo. trotz des schlechten wetters n toller tag


----------



## Küstenjung73 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *11.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *Privat-Boot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet: *Lübecker Bucht (Scharbeutz-Haffkrug)
*Wind: *3-4
*Himmel: *wolkig
*Drift: *anfangs viel, abnehmend
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *12-16 m*
Pilkerfarbe:* total egal
*Jiggfarbe: *Japanrot, schwarz*
Montage: *Pilker + 1 oder 2 Beifänger
*Wer: *Kumpel und Ich
*Fänge: *18 Stück mit 2 Mann in 2 Stunden.
Alle maßig, lief super


----------



## Norbi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.8.
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot/5PS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustätter Bucht
Wind:2-3 
Himmel:Morgens Sonne,dann bedeckt
Drift: minimal
Angel / Fangtiefe:zwischen 2m-20m
Montage:Heringsvorfach mit Gufi 60ig gr.Bleikopf
Naturköder/Wattwurm/rote u.gelbe Perlen,Spinnerblatt
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Fänge:1Horni,80zig Heringe,20ig Wittlinge,20ig Flundern u.Klischen 15 Dorsche.


----------



## baltic25 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.8.
*Kutter / Boot:* Leihboot Dorschgreigfer 3 Grossenbrode
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Östlich Sagasbank
*Wind:*2-4 aus Süd
*Himmel:*Morgens Sonne,dann bedeckt, dann regen , dann Sonne
*Drift:* minimal
*Angel / Fangtiefe*:zzwischen 15m-20m
*Montage:*Pilker mit Twister
*Wer:* Ich mit Kumpel und 3 Kindern
*Fänge:*43 Dorsche bis 4kg


----------



## gnom07 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.04.2010
Kutter: MS JAN CUX
Heimathafen: Sassnitz / Rügen
Wind: Stärke 5
Himmel: Bedeckt
Jigfarbe: Schwarz/Rot - Rot/Schwarz
Pilker: Blau, Grün
Montage: 2 Jigs mit Pilker
Angler: wir 3 (gesamt 37)
Fänge: wir 60(gesamt 407)
Sonstiges:
Waren zum ersten mal auf der Jan Cux, aber nicht zum letzten, schon für Anfang September wieder gebucht... Schöner Kutter, nette Mannschaft und super Service, und der Kapitän versucht wirklich den Fisch zu finden, und kennt sich in der Gegend aus!
Tags zuvor haben wir es wegen einem Stau leider nicht geschafft, war aber dort kein Problem, aber zu unserem Glück war der zweite Tag eh der bessere...
Wir kommen gerne wieder, auch wenn man nirgends eine Fanggarantie hat, ist es doch wichtig das man darauf vertrauen kann das der Kapitän sein bestes versucht...!


----------



## fschimmi71 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.08.2010
Kutter / Boot: eigenes 6 PS Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt Lübecker Bucht
Drift:  nur wenig und Regenschauer
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 12-14 Meter
Pilkerfarbe: grün
Jiggfarbe: egal
Montage: Heringspaternoster und Pilker
Wer: Ich + Nachbar
Fänge: 7 Dorsche  20 Heringe in 2 Stunden
Heringe am Grund fand ich schon merkwürdig .


----------



## 20cf40 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt* : 17.08.2010

*Kutter:* MS Peter II

*Heimathafen/Seegebiet:*  nordöstlich vor Wismar

*Himmel:* Stark bewölkt, nur gelegentlich kurz Sonne

*Wind*: 1-2, teilweise Flaute

*Drift:* mittel 

*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, 

*Wer:* ca 50 Angler und ich

*Fänge: *ca jeder 20-30 gute Dorsche, wenig untermaßige

Vormittags ging es langsam an, nach Platzwechsel stabil gute Fänge, auf rote Beifänger und Pilker.
Crew in Ordnung, alles o.k. . Der Platz zum Schlachten ist auf dem Schiff leider etwas knapp bemessen. Das macht sich bei den guten Fängen besonders bemerkbar.


----------



## allrounder (19. August 2010)

Tag der Ausfahrt : 16., 17. 18.08.2010

Kutter: MS Einigkeit

Heimathafen/Seegebiet: 16. und 17. Hohwachter Bucht und Fahrinne, 

18.08 Schwarzer Grund?? Irgendwo auf Höhe von Dahme (so weit war ich noch nie da unten)

Himmel: alles....

Wind: 1-2, teilweise Flaute am 18. richtig viel Wind 4-5

Drift: fast gar keine die ersten beiden Tage. Am 3. wars heftig

Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger,

Wer: ca 35 Angler und ich

Fänge: in  3 Tagen ich alleine 73 maßige Dorsche und einige 
          Wittlinge und wirklich unzählige untermaßige. Es gab 
          Driften da brachte JEDER Wurf einen Fisch. Und wirklich 
          jeder auf dem Schiff hatte Fisch. Ich hatte sogar mal 
          3 Fische auf einmal. Einer am Beifänger und jeweils einen 
          am Kopf und Schwanzdrilling 

Fazit: Ich bin wirklich mit gemischten Gefühlen gefahren, da die letzten Ausfahrten in HH nicht so prickelnd waren. Aber, es waren wirklich 3 aussergewöhnlich erfolgreiche Tage. Bleibt zu hoffen, das die Fänge so gut bleiben. Ein Wehrmuttropfen ist das verangeln der kleinen Dorsche. Viele müssen wieder über Bord, obwohl man weis, das sie bestimmt nicht überleben. Leider.


----------



## Edschki (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.08.2010
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf
*Angelgebiet:* Nordwestlich der Tonne Kleverberg Ost
*Angeltiefe:* 5m – 11m
*Angelzeit:* 05:30 – 09:30
*Wind:* SW 4
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* 1,5 km/h
*Montage:* Pilker mit Jig
*Wer:* Olli und ich
*Fänge:* 25 Dorsche, davon 16 (45 – 60 cm) zum Mitnehmen
*Sonstiges:*
Eine richtig geile Angeltour mit mehreren Doubletten.


----------



## sven21 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.08.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *privates 4,32m Boot m. 75PS
*Fanggebiet: *Schleimünde
*Wind: *SüdWest mit stärke 4 in Böen 5-6 lt. Seewetterbericht
*Himmel:* Sehr stark bewölkt und leichte Schauer
*Drift: *1,5 -1,9Kmh laut GPS
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *13-17m
*Pilker/Farbe:* Typ Tormentor 75gr. hell bis dunkel Orange und Typ Spro 60gr. Silber/Rot 
*Twisterfarbe: *leuchtend Rot
*Montage: *Pilkmontage mit 3er Twister Beifänger so wie Heringsvorfach m. grünen Perlen und Fischhaut
*Wer: *Meine Frau und Ich
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca. 13:30-15:30Uhr
*Fänge: *Mitnahme von 16 Dorschen zwischen 43-55cm, sehr viele untermaßig bzw. gerade über Maß, welche wir nicht mitnahmen. Geschätzt waren es bestimmt um die 40 Dorsche sogar einen Vierling am Heringsystem!
*
Fazit: *
Die größsten Dorsche gingen auf die Jigs und sogar dem Heringvorfach!!! Die Dorsche spuckten sehr häufig Krebse aus.

Der Seegang wurde zunehmend stärker, so, dass wir nach ca. 2 Std. die  Tour, auf grund unseres kleinen Bootes, abbrechen mussten/wollten, denn  Sicherheit geht vor! 
Es ist halt mehr ein Renn- anstatt ein Angelboot. :q

Haben es noch ca. 1 1/2Std. "dicht" unter Land bei 4-10m Tiefe probiert, verschiedenste Pilker, Beifänger etc. brachten aber keinen Erfolg.
Es konnte nicht ein Fisch mehr gehakt werden, der Fischfinder blieb zudem auch recht "stumm", deswegen habe ich diese Zeit nicht oben mit eingefügt aber möchte es vollständigkeithalber erwähnt haben.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (30. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 28.8.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* Charterboot mit Skipper
*Fanggebiet:* Nördl. Hiddensee
*Wind:* Nordwest 4-5
*Himmel:* wolkig, teilweise Sonne
*Drift: *Mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 25-40m
*Pilker/Farbe:* 100-150g, Farbe war egal, Beifänger 
*Wer:* Manne, Andy, ich
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca. 7:15-11.45
*Fänge:* ca. 25 Dorsche, 6 Wittels

*Fazit:* Trotz ständiger Suche blieben Bisse mäßig. Fürs Wrackangeln war die Ausbeute zu dürftig.


----------



## Hausmarke (31. August 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.8.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* Eigenes DJ 1
*Fanggebiet:* Katharinenhof
*Wind:* West 1 -4
*Himmel:*klar nachts wolkig
*Drift: *Wenig
*Angeltiefe: ca. 8 -15 m*
*Pilker/Farbe:* braun/rot
*Wer:*Olaf und ich
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca.21.30  -01.30 Uhr
*Fänge:23 Dorsche von 45 -73 cm*


----------



## Tolven (5. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:05.09
Kutter / Boot:Mein Schlauchi
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Als-Pols Riff
Wind:2
Himmel:Sonne
Drift:0,5 Kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-17 Meter
Pilkerfarbe:-----
Montage:Twisterkopf 42gr Gummisfisch beige-glitter, braun-glitter
Wer:ich und Tochter
Fänge:16 Dorsche von denen 6 mit nach Hause durften(55-65 cm)


----------



## fschimmi71 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 5.9.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* Eigenes Boot
*Fanggebiet:* Neustädter Bucht/ Sirksdorf
*Wind:* N2-3/später NO4
*Himmel: *sonnig
*Drift: *viel 
*Angeltiefe: ca. 15-18m*
*Pilker/Farbe:* rot
*Wer:wir 3*
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca.10-13.00 Uhr
*Fänge:10 Dorsche |bla:

Leider ziemlich hohe Dünung und viel zu viel Wind aber sonst ein toller Sonntagsausflug.
#h
*


----------



## strandlaeufer (6. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.09.10
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe, Stollergrund, vor Damp
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: normal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Pilker ohne Drilling
Montage: 2 Jigs, Pilker als Wurfgewicht
Wer: ich und 2 Kumpel
Fänge: ich 7 Dorsche, die anderen 7 und 10 Dorsche
Sonstiges: pro Person um die 15 untermaßigen, die natürlich zurück gingen
Schönes ANgeln bei tollem Wetter


----------



## elchmaster (6. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.9.2010
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Fanggebiet: Eckernförder Bucht, Stollergrund usw.
Wind: NO 4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: passend 
Angeltiefe: ca. 15-18m
Pilker/Farbe: Jig-Montage rot
Wer: 3 Freunde und ich
Angelzeitraum: von 7-17 Uhr
Fänge: zu viert 52 maßige Dorsche sowie ca. 30 Nemos

Sonstiges: War wie immer eine tolle Tour auf der Simone. Danke Claus #6. Bis zum nächsten mal#h.


----------



## Zaph (6. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.09.2010
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Fanggebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: ONO 2-3
Himmel: sonnig
Angeltiefe: ca. 18m
Pilker/Farbe: Heringsvorfach mit rotem und blau-silbernem Pilker
Wer: Schwiegervattern und ich
Angelzeitraum: von 6-9 Uhr
Fänge: zusammen 75 Heringe und 5 maßige Dorsche (40-50 cm)

Sonstiges: Rundum wunderschöner Angelmorgen mit ruhigem Wasser und viel Sonne!  Die Heringe waren teilweise noch relativ klein.


----------



## André von Rügen (6. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6.9.2010
Kutter / Boot  eigenes Kleinboot
Fanggebiet: Kap Arkona
Wind: O 4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: passend 
Angeltiefe: ca. 15-18m
Pilker mit Beifänger
Wer: ich alleine
Angelzeitraum: von 11-13 Uhr
Fänge: 30 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70 cm

Sonstiges:Fisch ohne Ende :l


----------



## klumpi (11. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.09.2010
Boot: Joker
Heimathafen: Neustadt
Angelgebiet:Lübecker Bucht (Höhe Hansapark)
Angeltiefe:12m-17m
Angelzeit: 06:30 – 13:30
Wind: SsW 4
Himmel:
Drift:
Montage: Pilker
Wer: Ralf und 7 andere
Fänge: 65 Dorsche,alle zum Mitnehmen
Sonstiges:War mal wieder eine super Ausfahrt mit viel Fisch.:vik:
Der Kapitän sucht noch Mitangler bitte bei azads9776 melden.


----------



## surfer93 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.09.2010
Boot: gemietetes Kleinboot (Go-Nature 2/5PS)
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Angelgebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Angeltiefe: Gute Frage.. Alles probiert, war leider kein Echolot auf dem Boot, obwohl uns eines zugesichert wurde!-.-
Angelzeit: 09:30-17:30
Himmel:Bedeckt, Später aufgelockert
Drift:Wechselnd, erst stark, dann schwächer, dann wieder stärker
Montage: Pilker, Heringsvorfach, Gummifisch, Naturköder
Wer:  ein Kumpel und Ich
Fänge: 7 Dorsche, 20 Wittlinge, ca.100 Heringe
Sonstiges: schöne Ausfahrt, die sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat Leider ein bisschen wenig Dorsch und konnten ohne Hilfe von anderen Booten kaum Fisch finden, da wir kein Echolot hatte und das ein bisschen nervig war... Trotzdem sehr nett


----------



## HAVSEI (12. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:* 12.09.2010
*Kutter*: MS Potsdam
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet:* Adlergrund
*Angeltiefe:* ca. 20 - 25m
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* ausreichend
*Wer:* Kumpel, Bruder, ich und noch 10 weitere Vereinskollegen
*Fänge:* mein Kumpel 10 Dorsche mitgenommen, mein Bruder und ich ca. 15 mitgenommen, dabei waren alle gutes Maß, mein Größter war ca. 85 cm
*Fazit:*  Super Frühherbsttag auf dem Adler. Wir mussten nur wenige Kleine ärgern. Auf dem ganzen Kutter schätze ich so 150 Dorsche. In 4 Wochen geht´s nochmal los...:q


----------



## degl (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Freitag/Samstag mit der Baltic II vor Fehmarn und der Sagasbank.
Reichlich Dorsch(über die Hälfte zu klein) und sehr gut Platte:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## Surfinwombat (23. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19.9.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* Antje D
*Fanggebiet:* Ostsee vor Maasholm
*Wind:* W4-5
*Himmel: *sonnig/bewölkt
*Drift: *mäßig bis stark
*Angeltiefe: *15m
*Pilker/Farbe:* 50 gr Dorschbombe mit Gummifisch 
*Wer: *ich und Freundin / 40 Angler
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca.8:30-14.30 Uhr
*Fänge: *8 Dorsche 50-65cm/ 70 Dorsche* |bla:

Toller Tag, tolle Crew, Sehr aktiver Kapitän immer auf der Suche nach Fisch. 
*


----------



## benke80 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 25.09.2010
*Boot*: MS Doberan (Angel- und Seetouristik...)
*Heimathafen*: Warnemünde
*Angelgebiet*: südliche Kadettrinne
*Angeltiefe*: 16 - 18 m
*Angelzeit*: 08:30-11:30!!!!!!! Frechheit!
*Wind*: W - NW 3-4
*Himmel*: Bedeckt, Nieselregen, später aufgelockert
*Drift*: mittel bis schwach
*Montage*: Pilker, Heringsvorfach, 
Wer: Ich und noch 16 andere von unserem Angelverein 
Fänge: 5 maszige Dorsche (40 - 44cm), viel viele Nemos und Wittling satt
*Sonstiges*: für mich war es das allerletzte Mal mit der roten Flotte. Sowas pampiges an Personal habe ich nicht erlebt.|kopfkrat 
Viel Glück weiterhin wenn das Euer Service sein soll... für 3 Std. angeln fast 40 €... man man man!
Jeder hatte min. 10 Wittlinge, meine Wenigkeit war mit 19 vorn dabei. Pilker und Heringspaternoster fangen auch 4 Wittlinge und einen Nemo auf einmal |rolleyes


----------



## ddmlui (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.9.2010
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Südwind, Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:* Ostsee Richtung Wismarer Bucht*, *dann im Schutz von Fehmarn*
Wind:* W6-7
*Himmel: *regnerisch, bewölkt
*Drift: *stark
*Angeltiefe: *15-5m
*Pilker/Farbe:* Kieler Blitz 80gr + Beifängerhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=47 
*Wer: *wir 5 + ca. 7 weitere Angler
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca.8:30-13.30 Uhr
*Fänge: *ich 5 massige Dorsche, 1 Flunder, 3 Wittlinge *
Besonderheit: *ca. 45cm Mehrforelle am Pilker dicht über Grund gebissen, beim Landeversuch abgezappelt; sind ordentlich durchgeschaukelt worden, Sch..wetter, aber lustige Tour trotz grüner Gesichtsfärbungen und Stülpmagen.


----------



## Dr. Komix (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.09.10
*Kutter / Boot:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* rechts durch dir Brücke*
Wind:* S3 angesagt aber eher 2
*Himmel: *diesig-sonnig
*Drift: *fast nix
*Angeltiefe: *15 + -
*Pilker/Farbe:* -Gummi
*Wer: *Tobbe und icke
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca.8:30-13.30 Uhr
*Fänge: **wir 20, aber nur 12 für das Messer
Besonderheit: *Tut echt weh, in die anderen Kisten zu sehen und das ganze 39cm aber (gestreckt) an zu sehen.
Das muss sich mal ändern. Wir haben nur jeden 3ten Dorschi in die Kiste geworfen! Aber weil der min. 55 hatte. 
Und auf die Frage: Willst du den Fisch nicht versorgen (Knüppel, Messer... ) ach so... ja.... 

Wenn PETER  der wüsste....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.10.10
*Kutter / Boot:* Fehmarn/Burg
*Fanggebiet:* rechts durch dir Brücke*
Wind:* S3 angesagt aber eher 5-6
*Himmel: *diesig-sonnig
*Drift: *Oh je, geht garnicht
*Angeltiefe: *max.7-10 + -mtr.
*Pilker/Farbe:* -Gummi,Beifänger;Pilker
*Wer: *Hartmut und icke (CD)
*Angelzeitraum: *von ca.10-16.30 Uhr
*Fänge: **0
Besonderheit: *Strömung im Sund unglaublich#q


----------



## nyster (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 08.10.10
*Kutter / Boot*: MS Seeadler, Rostock 
*Fanggebiet*: ca. 20-30min vor Warnemünde
*Wind*: 2-3
*Himmel*: diesig-sonnig
*Drift*: schwach bis mittel
*Angeltiefe*: 6-12m
*Pilker/Beifänger*: Blitz Pilker silber-orange-gelb 60gr, schwarz-rote Beifänger
*Wer*: Ich, Vater + Großvater und 7 weitere
*Angelzeitraum*: von 6:00-14.30 Uhr (16 Uhr Ankunft)
*Fänge*: wir 14 maßige Dorsche - 16 Wittlinge - 1 Platte , gesamt ca. 60 maßige Dorsche Durchschnitt 45-50cm, 25 Wittis, 1 Platte, einige Sandaale.
*Fazit*: Super Angeltag mit einem tollen Kutter, netter Crew und einem Skipper, der immer nach der Suche nach Fisch war. Die Dorsche hätten etwas größer sein können, trotzdem fahren wir nächstes mal wieder mit der Seeadler! Rot-orange farbiger Beifänger fing am besten, zudem schwarz-weißer GuFi!


----------



## messerfisch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 09.10.10
*Kutter / Boot*: Mietboot
*Fanggebiet*: ca. 1km vor Kühlungsborn
*Wind*: 4 Ost
*Himmel*: sonnig
*Drift*: mittel-stark
*Angeltiefe*: 10-12m
*Pilker/Beifänger*: Pilker und Naturköder
*Wer*: Kumpel und Ich
*Angelzeitraum*: von 9:30-15.30 Uhr 
*Fänge*: ca. 40 Wittlinge bis 42cm,6 Dorsche bis 52cm
*Fazit*: Super Angeltag mit ein bisschen viel Wellengang


----------



## Goedi6 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.10.2010
Kutter/Heimathafen: Blauort, Laboe
Wind/Wetter: 4 aus Ost:r,Sonnig
Drift: sehr stark
Montage: 2 Jigs (jweils mit Wattwurm bestückt + 200 gr. Blei
Fänge:Ich hatte 4 maßige Dorsche(65,55,42,42 cm) + 15 Nemos.
Wer:Wir(14 Leute von der Hochseegruppe Sulingen)+20-25 Andere
Fazit: Es war sehr schweres Angeln wegen der starken Drift.
In der Abdrift benötigte man mindestens 200 gr. um den Köder einígermaßen am Boden zu halten. Leider viele Nemos.Ansonsten aber eine Schöne Tour mit Egbert und
seiner Crew.
Auffallend war : Die kombination Wattwurm + Jig war sehr erfolgreich. Ohne Wurm erfolgten kaum Bisse auf die Jigs.Viele Bisse erfolgten in der Abdrift sehr weit draußen(100-150 mtr)


----------



## großer Däne (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 08.10.10
Kutter/Heimathafen:MS Hanno-Günter/Warnemünde
*Fanggebiet*arßer Ort
*Wind*: 3-4 Ost
*Himmel*: diesig-sonnig
*Drift*: schwach bis mittel
*Angeltiefe*: 6-18m
*Pilker/Beifänger*: Blitz Pilker mehrereFarben/rot-schwarzer Gummifisch
*Wer*:zzwei Kumpel,ich und noch 11 andere Angler
*Angelzeitraum*: von 7:00-16:00 Uhr(abzüglich Fahrt ca.3 Stunden)
*Fänge:* wir 11 Dorsche bis 50 cm und zwei Wittlinge,insgesammt auf dem Kutter ca. 50 Dorsche,ca.10 Wittlinge,1Kliesche und 1 Petermännchen
*Fazit*:sschöner Angeltag,Kapitän und Bootsmann waren sehr freundlich und immer auf der Suche nach Fisch #6,fahre bestimmt bald wieder mit der MS Hanno-Günter


----------



## ceo101 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Christa / Wismar
*Fanggebiet:* Nördlich von Poel / Rerik / Kühlungsborn 
*Wind:* 2-3 Südost / Ost
*Himmel:* diesig-sonnig (morgens) dann sonnig
*Drift:* schwach bis mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 15-20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Blitz Pilker mehrere Farben & rote Beifänger
*Wer:* Mein Vater, ich und noch andere Angler
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-16:00 Uhr (abzüglich Fahrt ca.4 Stunden)
*Fänge:* wir 11 Dorsche bis 60cm, insgesammt auf dem Kutter ca. 60 Dorsche
*Fazit:* Schönes Wetter. Nette Crew (imho ein bisschen pingelig mit der Reinigung bzgl. Abtöten). Aber sonst alles Ok


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.10.2010
Kutter/Heimathafen:Wattwurm/Rerik
Wetter:sonnig 15° 
Drift:minimal mit 60gr um am Grund anzu kommen
Wer:Ich und Schwiegersohn sowie 6 weitere
Köder/Farbe:80g Schwarz mit beifänger
Fänge:8 Dorsche 39-45

tolles Wetter wenig Fisch 2 Stunden bis aus dem Hafen 1 Stunde
Fische suchen 2 Stunden Pilker baden und 2 Stunden zurück in den Hafen wobei der Kapitän stetz nach Fisch gesucht hat sollte es wohl nicht mehr sein!


----------



## graetsche (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Südwind/Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:*Östlich Fehmarn
*Wind:* 2-3 Südost / Ost
*Himmel:* diesig (morgens) dann sonnig
*Drift:* schwach bis mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 8-15m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mehrere Farben 
*Wer:* Ca. 22 Angler und meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-15:00 Uhr 
*Fänge:* 6 Dorsche von 40 bis 65 cm, 3 Wittels, insgesammt auf dem Kutter ca. 100 Dorsche
*Fazit:* Ein super Angeltag an dessen Ende jeder seinen Fisch hatte. Es gab viele gute Größen aber auch Nemos.


----------



## Vechteangler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Kehrheim/Burgstaaken
*Fanggebietahme*
*Wind:* 2-3 Südost / Ost
*Himmel:* diesig (morgens) dann sonnig
*Drift:* schwach bis mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 6-25m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker , Beifänger u. Wattwürmer
*Wer:* Ca. 30 Angler und meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-15:00 Uhr 
*Fänge:* 4 Dorsche bis 45 cm, 4 Wittels, insgesammt auf dem Kutter ca. 40 Dorsche ?
*Fazit:* Einer der schlechtesten Angeltage auf See !!!! 
         Hilfsmatrose hatte noch das Oktoberfest auf Fehmarn im Kopf!     Dadurch war der Kapitän generft!!!! Für uns kommt dieser Kutter nicht mehr in frage !!!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* eigenes Boot/Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:  **Staberhuk/Östlich
Wind:* 2 Südost / Ost
*Himmel:*  sonnig
*Drift:* schwach bis mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 6-15m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker , Beifänger u.*Nachläufermontage
Wer:* Willi, Hartmut u. meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 10:00-15:00 Uhr 
*Fänge:* 12 Dorsche bis 75 cm, viel kleine Dorsche (zurück ins Wasser)
*Fazit:* Einer der schönsten Angeltage auf See !!!!


----------



## JapanRot (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.10.2010
Kutter/Heimathafen: MS Japanrot / Hohwacht Lippe
Fanggebiet: Behrensdorf Leuchtturm, am (später im) Warngebiet
Wind: schwach umlaufend, Ententeich
Himmel: sonnig, nebelig
Drift: schwach
Angeltiefe: 6-17m
Pilker/Beifänger: Wie immer, Pilker ohne Drilling +  3schwänzige BlitzJigs in schwarz/rot. Das gute alte Jig-System
Wer: Ich
Angelzeitraum: von 14:00 Uhr - 17:30 Uhr
Fänge: 4 Dorsche zwischen 45-70 cm, einige Nemos zurück
Fazit: Das war mal wieder richtig schön


----------



## Astarod (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.10.2010
Kutter / Boot:Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:SO aber sehr schwach
Himmel:Sonnig
Drift:fast nix
Angel / Fangtiefe:13-18m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarberange und blau
Montage:Heringspaternoster und Pilker
Wer:Mein Neffe und ich
Fänge:25 Dorsche davon 19 über 55cm
Sonstiges:Heringe so weit das Auge reicht,klasse Tag und ohne Ende Fische.


----------



## donlotis (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.10.2010
Kutter / Boot:Eigenes (Vichada)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Lillebaelt
Wind:NordWest
Himmel:Sonnig
Drift:fast nix
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8 - 10 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Motoroil
Wer: MefoProf und ich
Fänge: 2 Minidorsche, 1 Seeskorpion

Gruß donlotis


----------



## graetsche (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Südwind/Burgstaaken
*Fanggebiet:*Östlich Fehmarn
*Wind:* 0-1 Ost später West
*Himmel:* morgens leicht bewölkt dann sonnig
*Drift:* fast 0
*Angeltiefe:* 8-15m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mehrere Farben / Beifänger Rot
*Wer:* Ca. 19 Angler und meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 45 cm, 3 Wittels, insgesammt auf dem Kutter ca. 80-90 Dorsche, einige Wittlinge und auch Heringe!
*Fazit:* Für alle anderen ein super Angeltag an dessen Ende jeder bis auf den Berichterstatter seinen Spaß hatte.


----------



## TR22 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:13.10.10
Kutter / Boot:Eigenes 15PS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Eckernförder Bucht
Wind:so gut wie keiner
Himmel:strahlend blau
Drift:wenig bis garnicht
Angel / Fangtiefe:17-20m
Jiggfarbe:Gummifisch Motoroil, Silber
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:solo Gummi
Wer:Ich und ein Kollege
Fänge:6 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (43-55cm) und 3 Wittlinge
Sonstiges:


----------



## tortilla1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 14.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Christa / Wismar
*Fanggebiet:* Nördlich von Poel,Rerik...
*Wind:* Ca 4-5|kopfkrat Südost / Ost
*Himmel:* wechselhaft,meist bewölkt
*Drift:* mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 10-25m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* keine farbe auffallend gut
*Wer:* ungefähr 25 Angler und ich
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-16:00 Uhr (abzüglich Fahrt ca.4 Stunden)
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche (52,48cm)
*Fazit:* schöner angeltag aber sicher kein fangtag!
          Der Käptn gab sich mühe beim finden von fisch nur war
          wohl schwerer als gedacht.
          gute stellen vom vortag waren praktisch fischfrei.
          wenn dann doch eine vielversprechende stelle gefunden 
          war,gabs da noch das problem dass der dorsch nicht 
          so aktiv war wie erhofft.
 fazit: lange fahrzeit,
         wenig fisch (insgesamt etwa 20Dorsche,10 wittlinge)
         netter kutter,gutes bier


----------



## BigHead (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* eigenes boot. neustadt
*Fanggebiet:* rund um Neustadt
*Himmel:* teils wolkig, teils sonnig
*Drift:* gering
*Angeltiefe:* 15-20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* 60g piler kieler blitz; Japanroter Beifänger
Als äußerst gut stellten sich jedoch Wattwürmer den tag heraus (Montage: 200g blei + 2 wattwürmer
*Wer:* Ich und ein Kumpel
*Angelzeitraum:* 9-13 uhr 14-17 uhr
*Fänge: *15 Dorsche und 40 Wittlinge (alle von guter größe 40 cm) und 4 Schollen
*Fazit:* Ohne Wattis wäre der tag deutlich schlechter verlaufen. Mit wattis jeder wurf ein biss. sagenhaft!!!


----------



## mike 850T (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

der Ausfahrt:8-15.10.10
Boot: Eigenes 6PS
Seegebiet:Fehmarn/Burgteif 500m vom grüner Tonne(nach ausen bis zum weiße boje ,dann treiben 
grüner/rote Tonne vor die Brücke,ankern
Wind :Ost dann Nord, _aber so gut wie keiner_
Himmel blau
Drift:Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe bis 6m
Montage: ein haken mit Watties 40 gr.Gewicht
Wer:Kinder und Ich
Fänge vor Burg Dorsche zum Mitnehmen (40-65cm) und Platties bis 40cm
vor die Brücke Platties bis 45cm

                                                                                       Sonstigesienstag um 1400hr         4 Delfine gesehen vor die Brücke
         Grüße mike
http://img207.*ih.us/img207/7362/1000978o.th.jpg http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img443.*ih.us/i/10009631.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img443.*ih.us/img443/2053/10009631.th.jpghttp://img833.*ih.us/img833/3290/10009531.th.jpg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img443.*ih.us/i/10009631.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img443.*ih.us/img443/2053/10009631.th.jpghttp://img443.*ih.us/img443/2053/10009631.th.jpghttp://img137.*ih.us/img137/1310/10009551.th.jpg




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img443.*ih.us/i/10009631.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img443.*ih.us/img443/2053/10009631.th.jpg


----------



## dickdorsch80 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15. Oktober
Kutter: MS Langeland
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: fast nix
Himmel: morgens sonnig, nachmittags bewölkt
Drift: wenig bis garkeine
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-10 m
Montage: erst 2 Beifänger und Pilker ohne Drilling, nachmittags Buttmontage mit Wattwurm
Wer: wir mit 10 Mann, insgesamt ca. 40 an Bord
Fänge: wir 8 Dorsche, auf dem ganzen Boot nur wenige Dorsche und ein paar Platte. Alles in allem nix dolles 
Sonstiges: zum Glück kein Regen, sonst wäre der Tag wohl nur schei** gewesen...


----------



## Barbenheinz (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Simone R./Eckernförde
*Fanggebiet:*Eckernförer Bucht am Marine Hafen
*Wind:* Nord Ost
*Himmel:* morgens leicht bewölkt dann sonnig
*Drift:* war da
*Angeltiefe:* ???m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mehrere Farben / Heringsvorfach
*Wer:* Ca. 40 Personen plus nen Kumpel und mich
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* 1 Dorsch 45 cm, 17 Heringe, insgesammt auf dem Kutter ca. 10 Dorsche, einige Wittlinge und auch Heringe!
*Fazit:* ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen weil es meine erste ausfahrt waraber es hat stark geschaukelt der ein oder andere hat die fische mit seinem magen inhalt angefüttert aber so wirklich gebracht hat das auch nix


----------



## toddn (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Pasewalk / Warnemünde
*Fanggebiet:* rechts an den Tonnen vorbei
*Wind:* Nord Ost, morgens 2-3bft., ab ca 11uhr kaum Wind 
*Himmel:* morgens leichte Quellwolken, später sonnig
*Drift:* wenig
*Angeltiefe:* k.A.
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker: silber, rot / Beifänger: Dorschfliege, Jig in rot
*Wer:* Angelverein (20 Leute)
*Angelzeitraum:* von 6:50-15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* jede Menge untermaßige Dorsche, 6 Wittlinge die in die Kiste konnten; insg. auf dem Kutter ca. 10 Dorsche, am meisten allerdings Wittlinge
*Fazit:* von 6:50 bis 7:50 rausgefahren, 2 Driften angesteuert, die ersten Wittlinge kamen an Board, danach nochmals eine Stunde Fahrt um auf Höhe der anderen Kutter zu sein, jedoch ohne nennenswerten Erfolg, weiterhin massig Wittling, nur vereinzelt knapp maßige Dorsche; im Endeffekt viel rumgekurvt, jede Menge Kilometer geschrubbt, aber gebracht hats nichts #c Alles im allen ein Schöner Angeltag aber sehr bescheidener Fangtag.


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Blauort/Laboe
*Fanggebiet:* vor Langeland
*Himmel:* Kaiserwetter
*Drift:* wenig
*Angeltiefe:* 8-20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker: Kieler Blitz in rot/silber / Beifänger: hatte ich auch dran (2 kleine japanrote Jiggs, mit Watti verziert
*Wer:* Fiete und meiner einer und ca. 20 andere
*Ausfahrt**:* von 7:30-16:30 Uhr
*Fänge:* zu zweit ca. 40 Dorsche davon 8 Ü 45 die wir mitgenommen haben und Wittlinge (24)
*Fazit: *mal wieder einen Dorsch von 7,5kg gesehen und selber einen von knapp 5 kg gefangen. Den ganzen Tag hat es an der Rute gezerrt und geruppelt. Jeder Auswurf brachte Fisch. Haben die Fähre gesehen vor Langelang, und die raucht dort immer noch stark..


----------



## zanderman111 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 17.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Blauort/Laboe
*Fanggebiet:* vor Langeland/und im Langeland Belt
*Himmel:* Kaiserwetter
*Drift:* wenig
*Angeltiefe:* 8-20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker: Kieler Blitz in rot/silber / Beifänger: hatte ich auch dran (2 kleine japanrote Jiggs, mit Watti verziert
*Wer:* Fiete und meiner einer und ca. 25 andere
*Ausfahrt**:* von 7:30-16:30 Uhr
*Fänge:* zu zweit 1 Dorsch und Wittlinge 
*Fazit: *jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist auch Fangtag. Eggi hat alles gegeben. Nette Leute aus der Nähe von Paderborn getroffen und reichlich abgelacht.....#h


----------



## Bubu63 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

3 Tage Fahrt mit der MS SEHO

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15. - 17.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS SEHO / Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Sagasbank bis Lolland
*Wind:* 2 -7 bft
*Himmel:* wechselhaft,kurze Schauer, meist sonnig
*Drift:* wenig bis sehr stark
*Angeltiefe:* 10-25m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* gedeckte farben
*Wer:* 16 Mann
*Fänge:* 16 maßige Dorsche, genausoviele Wittlinge und viele Nemo`s
*Fazit:* In den drei Tagen hatten wir so ziemlich jedes Wetter. Anfangs schön mit Ententeich, Samstag regnerisch mit viel Wind und einer unheimlichen Drift in der 250-300gr fast noch zu wenig zum jiggen waren.
Die Fänge waren Samstags sehr schlecht. Sonntags wurde das Wetter von Stunde zu Stunde wieder besser, die Fänge auch.
Es war eine rundherum gelungene Tour mit zufriedenstellenden Fängen.
Das Schiff ist für einen Angelkutter oberklasse. Immer wieder !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## bacalo (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* So. 17.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS EINIGKEIT / Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Richtung Nord/Dänemark
*Wind:* 1-2, später 0-1 bft
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* mäßig
*Angeltiefe:* 10-20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* 40-75 gr., gedeckte Farben, ein Beifänger
*Wer:* 41 Mann
*Fänge:* 9 maßige Dorsche (80, 3 x 60, 5 x 50 cm, genauso viele Wittlinge und Nemo`s
*Fazit: *Zum Einweihen der BALZER Edition IM-12 71° North Baltic Sea 165 genau richtig. Aufgrund des leichten Seeganges wäre mir meine Ultimate mit 60 WG angenehmer gewesen. Das nächste Mal ist sie in der richtigen Tasche |kopfkrat. Unter 75 gr. werde ich die Baltic Sea 165 nicht mehr einsetzen.

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Mo. 18.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS EINIGKEIT / Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Richtung Nord/Dänemark
*Wind:* 3, später 4 bft, auffrischender Wind
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* passt scho
*Angeltiefe:* 8-20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* 60-80 gr., gedeckte Farben, ein Beifänger
*Wer:* etwa 30 Mann
*Fänge:* 7 maßige Dorsche um die 60 cm und Wittl´s, Wittl´s Wittl´s und viele Nemo`s
*Fazit: *Herrliches Fischen mit einer leichten Rute, ca. 10 Wittl´s mit 30 cm mitgenommen. Angenehme Truppe an Board – Gruß nach Berlin und dem Boardi A***** 9***

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Di. 17.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS EINIGKEIT / Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Wieder Richtung Danmark
*Wind:* 4-5, später 5 und hier und da 6 bft
*Himmel:* meist sonnig
*Drift:* etwas weniger wäre angenehm gewesen
*Angeltiefe:* 8-18 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* gedeckte Farben, ein Beifänger
*Wer:* 28 Mann
*Fänge:* 8 maßige Dorsche (um die 55 cm) und wieder Wittlinge und eingie Nemo`s
*Fazit: *Der frische Wind war ein bisserl lästig. Die meisten Dorschies wurden zum Schluß, so ab 12.30 Uhr gefangen, nicht unweit vom Helitown (knappe 45 Minuten Richtung Nord).

  Drei gute Tage auf See, passt!


----------



## Börlin-Zander (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Mi. 20.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Jan Cux / Sassnitz
*Fanggebiet:* um Rügen bis Kap Arkona
*Wind:* 4-5, der Kahn lag wie ein Brett echt super !
*Himmel:* Anfangs Wolkig und Nieselregen, Später Sonne
*Drift:* bis über 2 Kn
*Angeltiefe:* >20m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Andrift mit max. 80 - 100g + 1-2 Jig´s in Schwarz, Schwarzrot oder Japanrot, Abdrift Pilker bis 200g Jig wie vor
*Wer:* mein 8 jähriger Sohn, ich und ca. 25 andere
*Fänge:* bei uns ca. 40 Dorsche mit Einheitsgröße um die 50 dawischen einige Nemos und mein Sohn hat mit seinem Pilker noch eine schöne Platte gehakt (insgesamt gab es davon 3 auf dem Schiff)
*Fazit: *Super Angeltag #6 Es gab sogar 2 Richtige Dorsche um die 90 cm*.* Um die Mittagszeit gab es mal einige fischlose Dirften #c aber die letzten 4 Driften haben das Ruder noch mal ordentlich rum gerissen, soweit ich das sehen konnte waren alle zufrieden. Dazu noch, *ganz wichtig,* endlich mal wieder eine nette Crew und ein Kapitän der die Zähne auseinander bekommt #6 meine letzten beiden Kuttertouren auf der Nordsee sahen in der Richtung leider ganz anders aus |kopfkrat. Gruß Mario


----------



## graetsche (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Wiking / Kappeln
*Fanggebiet:* Schleimünde bis Damp immer unter Land
*Wind:* 5-6 Süd/West
*Himmel: *bewölkt
*Drift:* wenig bis sehr stark
*Angeltiefe:* 5-15m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mehrere Farben / Beifänger Rot
*Wer:* 34 Angler und meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00-15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* 0 Dorsch (4 Nemos), 2 Wittlinge, insgesammt auf dem Kutter 4 Dorsche, einige Wittlinge, 5-6 Heringe und 1 Platte.
*Fazit:* Das war nichts

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* MS Wiking / Kappeln
*Fanggebiet:* Kielerförde weiter raus immer um eine Tonne herum und dann zurück bis Schleimünde immer unter Land
*Wind:* 5-7 Süd/West später Nord/West
*Himmel: *bewölkt und Regen
*Drift:* wenig bis sehr stark
*Angeltiefe:* 5-15m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mehrere Farben / Beifänger Rot
*Wer:* 34 Angler und meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 8:00-16:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* 0 Dorsch (0 Nemos), 0 Wittlinge, insgesammt auf dem Kutter 20 Dorsche, 0 Wittlinge und 0 Heringe.
*Fazit:* Das war die letzte Tour in dieser Gegend und mit diesem Kutter.


----------



## zwilling (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.10 2010
*Alulade  *Oskar
*Fanggebiet: *von Rerik aus Richtung Salzhaffmündung , an der ersten Tonne
*Wind: *Süd-Südwest 3-4
*Himmel:* Sonnenbrandgefahr
*Drift:* mittel
*Angeltiefe:* 8-10m
*Pilker*: rot 
*Angler:*2
*Angelzeitraum:* 11-17 Uhr
*Fänge: *18 kugelrunde Dorsche 50-70mm
*Sonstiges:* Die Bisse kamen hammerhart sowohl beim Pilken als auch beim 
Spinnangeln mit leichtem Pilker.
Beim Abschlagen kam Ihre Narung zum Vorschein:richtig große Krabben


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Boot vom Bekannten 
*Fanggebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind*: 2-3 morgens durchgehend aus Süd, dann 4
*Himmel:* wolkig bis sonnig
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angeltiefe:* 5-17 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mit Heringspaternoster oder 2 Beifängern
*Wer:* 2 Angler plus meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum:* von 8:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr,
*Fänge:* 30-40 richtig dicke Herbstheringe, nachher schon nur die dicken mitgenommen zum Räuchern, dazu kamen noch 6 Dorsche
*Fazit:* Schöner Angelvormittag , hat viel Spaß gemacht!

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 30.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Aluboot vom Bekannten 
*Fanggebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:* 3 aus Süd
*Himmel: *wolkig bis sonnig
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angeltiefe:* 9-14 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mit Heringspaternoster oder 2 Beifängern mit Gummifisch
*Wer: * nur meiner einer
*Angelzeitraum*: von 11:30 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr,
*Fänge:* Erst schöner Dorsch von 50 cm mit ein paar Heringen, ab 12:30 Uhr, nix mehr!
*Fazit:* Gut angefangen und schlecht aufgehört! War trotzdem gut wieder kurz auf dem Wasser zu sein!

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Boot vom Bekannten 
*Fanggebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:* 2-3 aus Süd, später ganz weg
*Himmel:* wolkig bis sonnig
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angeltiefe:* 9-14 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker mit 2 Beifängern , später Schleppwobbler
*Wer:*  1 Angler plus Ich
*Angelzeitraum*: von 15:30 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr,
*Fänge:* ständig Bisse gehabt, aber nur schleppend hängen geblieben, die Größe wurde jedoch immer besser.
Hatten nachher 12 Dorsche, wobei 7 mitkamen und 4 Stück über 50 cm hatten
*Fazit:* Sehr hart erkämpfte Dorsche, immer wieder riesige Anzeigen gehabt. Wahrscheinlich von Sprotten und Heringen.
Kein Wunder, dass der Dorsch keinen Hunger mehr hat#d
Ich hoffe, dass es besser wird.


----------



## sundangler (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* *jeanneau* merry fisher 735 
*Fanggebiet:* Ostsee vor der Insel Hiddensee
*Wind:* 1-2
*Himmel:* Sonnig
*Drift:* wenig
*Angeltiefe:* 8-9m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Rapala Deep Tail Dancer. Lauftiefe 9m
*Wer:* Kumpel, Ich meine Frau und Kind
*Angelzeitraum*: von 15:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr,
*Fänge:* nur geschleppt. 10 Dorsche alle um die 5-6 Pfund
*Fazit:* War ein spontaner Angeltrip. Wollten eigentlich nur den neuen eingebauten Autopiloten testen. Hebel umgelegt und mit 30Kntoen fix raus auf die Ostsee. Dorsche bissen ständig beim schleppen. Wäre es nicht so spät geworden wären locker 2 Kisten drin gewesen.


----------



## Edschki (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.10.2010
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf
*Angelgebiet:* Kiel, Nordwestlich der Tonne Kleverberg Ost
*Angeltiefe:* 6m – 19m
*Angelzeit:* 08:30 – 13:30
*Wind:* SO 2-3
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* 0,5 km/h
*Montage:* Pilker mit Jig
*Wer:* Norbert und ich
*Fänge:* 3 Dorsche, alle gute 50cm
*Sonstiges:*
Die Dorsche bissen alle in unmittelbarer Naehe der Tonne Kleverberg Ost
  in ca 8m Tiefe, vor 10:00, danach ging nichts mehr.


----------



## Nico150 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.10.2010
Boot: Eigenes Ryds DL 5,35
Heimathafen: Großenbrode
Angelgebiet: Howachter Bucht von Heiligenhafen bis Puttlos
Angeltiefe: 6m – 18m
Angelzeit: 09:30 – 15:30
Wind: SO-O 1-3
Himmel: bedeckt, Regen am Nachmittag
Drift: 1,0 km/h
Montage: Pilker mit Jig, Apex, Hansen Flash
Wer: Mein Vater und ich
Fänge: 0 Dorsche, 0 Hering, 0 Mefo 
Sonstiges: Das war ein Tag wie ihn keiner brauchen kann, die gesamte Küste von der Fehmarnsundbrücke bis in Sperrgebiet Puttlos, nicht ein einziger Dorsch. Gelegentlich ein Schwarm Heringe oder Tobies auf dem Echo. High light des Tages mehrere Schulen Schweinswale auf 7-9 m Tiefe die uns eine Weile in der Drift begleitet haben. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so dicht ran kommen.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Pasewalk, Warnemünde 
*Fanggebiet:* Warnemünde
*Wind*: 3-4
*Himmel:* wolkig bis sonnig
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angeltiefe:* 8-14 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker, alle Farben
*Wer:* ca. 16 Leute
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* ca. 12-14 Dorsche für die Kiste + ca. 10 Kleine, die wieder schwimmen
*Fazit:* Schöner Angeltag, nette Crew, Fisch gesucht und gefunden.
Aber: Suppe gab es erst um 14 Uhr bei der Rückfahrt, was wir echt nicht gut fanden, weil wir dann in einer Stunde aufräumen mussten, filetieren und essen, sehr komisch.
Und das Essen gab es aus kleinen Fressnäpfen wie bei unseren Hunden. Sauber gemacht wurden die Sachen unter fliesend Wasser aus dem Schlauch, ohne Spüli. Na ja, eigenartig. Ansonsten OK.


----------



## Plumsangler69 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Doberan, Warnemünde 
*Fanggebiet:* Kadettrinne
*Wind*: 1-2
*Himmel:* wolkig 
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angeltiefe:* 12-18 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker, alle Farben
*Wer:* ca. 16 Leute
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* ca. 10-12 Dorsche für die Kiste + ca. 15 Kleine, die wieder schwimmen
*Fazit:* Guter Angeltag

Aber: Der Tag fing schon mit einem schlecht gelaunten Käpten an, der die Leute blöde angemacht hat, weil die Kisten an der Reling standen.
Kaum abgelegt erzählte er dann übers Mikro was von schlechten Fängen, was uns also nicht wundern sollte, denn nur erfahrene Angler würden hier Fische fangen !!??!!
Und wir sollen nicht nach Gaff oder Kescher schreien, es kommt eh keiner. Was soll das ???
Im gleichen Satz bekamen die Angler die Aufgabe die Eimer sowie die Filetierbretter nach benutzen selber zu reinigen.
Hallo ?? Bekommt der das Gehalt für sein Wachkoma ??
Und wer ne Dose Cola für 1,30 Euro kauft, der solle die bitte leer zurück bringen, natürlich ohne den Pfand dafür zu bekommen. Ich habe dann mal vorsichtig gefragt, wie das mit dem Pfand aussieht ( Pfand wird nur schweren Herzens ausgezahlt ).
Suppe ( im Fahrpreis enthalten ) gab es mit Würstchen nur gegen Aufpreis. In Kürze bezahlt man wohl den Löffel auch noch Extra.#d

Fazit: Schlechter und unfreundlicher Käpten, der mich als zahlender Gast nicht wieder sieht.

Da lobe ich mir die Flotte in Heiligenhafen, wo gaffen und gutes Essen sowie nette Crews auf mehreren Schiffen selbstverständlich sind. Zudem sind die billiger und man muß keinen Küstenschein kaufen.


Also viel Spaß noch#h


----------



## delowsky (1. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.10.2010
*Boot:* Wanze (Ryd, 485 cm)
*Heimathafen:* Strande (Kieler Bucht)
*Angelgebiet:* Stranderbucht bis Bülker Leuchtturm
*Angeltiefe:* 6m – 17 m
*Angelzeit:* 08:00 – 14:00
*Wind:* SO 2-3
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* 0,5 km/h
*Montage:* 3 Std geschleppt Rapala Deep Taildancer , 1 Std Gummifisch, 10 min Hering
*Wer:* ich
*Fänge:* 6 Dorsche um 50 cm (aber sehr schlank!), 10 Heringe , 1 Mefo 48 cm 
*Sonstiges:*
Schleppen war sehr gut in ca. 7-8 m, Gummifisch ging nichts!, Heringe sind voll da, in der Stranderbucht waren ca. 14 Boote und fast jeder Wurf brachte 3-5 Heringe Tiefe ca. 17 - 12 m  !!! Noch ist aber sehr viel Kraut im Wasser, was das Schleppen anstrengend gestaltete. 
War ein schöner, entspannter Angeltag!
Petri Heil


----------



## KlickerHH (1. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.10.2010
*Boot:* MS Småland
*Heimathafen:* Heikendorf
*Angelgebiet:* Richtung DK
*Angeltiefe:* 13-25 m
*Angelzeit:* 10:00 – 14:15
*Wind:* ?
*Himmel:* bedeckt
*Drift:* 0,3
*Montage:* Kieler Blitz solo
*Wer:* ich und 53 andere
*Fänge:* nix für die Kiste
*Sonstiges:* Der Skipper der MS Forelle ist super Faul gewesen. 2 Stunden immer wieder 50 meter versetzt, damit 18er Wittlinge in den Kisten landeten. Deswegen haben wir den Kutter auch *Småland* getauft, weil er nur inder Kinderstube unterwesg war. Essen gut, Service gut, Skipper totaler Versager. Nie wieder MS Forelle. Was er noch alles abgelassen hat, passt hier nicht rein.


----------



## Larusso82 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.10.
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus- Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: wenig
Himmel: blau, zt. sonne
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe: ka
Jiggfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: hell
Montage: standard
Wer: Ich und ein Freund
Fänge: zusammen 11 gute Dorsche, einer 70+cm
Sonstiges: bis auf den Käpitän waren alle nett und freundlich, besonders der Helfer auf dem Schiff ist super!


----------



## Björn (4. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.11.2010
*Boot:* MS Forelle
*Heimathafen:* Heikendorf
*Angelgebiet:* Ausgang Kieler Förde und vor Schleuse Holtenau
*Angeltiefe:* 5-15m
*Angelzeit:* 08.00-16.00
*Wind:* 3 abnehmend 2
*Himmel:* Regen, Regen, Regen
*Drift:* wenig
*Montage:* alles was es gibt
*Wer:* 16 Mann
*Fänge: einige Dorsche (40-50cm, 1x 72cm), viele, viele Heringe* 
*Sonstiges: Vormittags wenige, vereinzelte Dorsche obwohl der Skipper emsig gesucht hat, ab 14.00 Uhr dann umgesattelt auf Heringe und diese vor der Holtenauer Schleuse im Bereich der Fahrrinne gefunden. Dort dann jeder Wurf Heringe am Grund. Dazwischen einige Dorsche. Crew sehr nett und bemüht. Die Dorsche haben das leider nicht wirklich honoriert...*


----------



## bigbetter (6. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30. + 31.10.2010
*Kutter/Heimathafen:* Pasewalk und Doberan aus Warnemünde 
*Fanggebiet:* kurz unter Land und Kadettrinne
*Wind*: Sa. 3-4 So. 2-3
*Himmel:* wolkig mit Lichtblicken
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angeltiefe:* 12-18 m
*Pilker/Beifänger:* Pilker 50-65 g., alle Farben mit Pulpo !!!
*Wer:* jeden Tag ca. 16 Leute
*Angelzeitraum:* von 7:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr
*Fänge:* ca. 15 Dorsche für die Kiste plus Wittels und Nemos
*Sonstiges: *Der erste Tag auf der Pasewalk war wirklich sehr gut. Netter Käptn und und super Bootsmann. Leider gab es aber auch einige Themen die nicht so toll waren ! Essen aus Hundenäpfe  ! Muss das sein ? Essen gab es erst um 14.00 Uhr auf dem Heimweg, inkl. filetieren und einpacken der Klamotten. Eine echte Hektik bricht dann aus ! Der grosse Topf wird hingestellt, wer zu spät kommt bekommt nichts mehr! Schade, den der Kutter ist wirklich zu empfehlen !

Der zweite Tag auf der Doberan war zwar ein echter Fangtag, aber so einen Käptn habe ich noch nie erlebt !
Die erste Ansage um 07.00 Uhr: 
_"Wir fangen sowieso nichts, nur die guten werden ein paar Fische bekommen ! Es ist alles sauber zumachen durch die Angler: Bretter, Kisten, Angelplatz ! Das wird auch kontrolliert ! Es brauch keiner zu fragen wo es hin geht, der Käptn möchte keine fragen hören, er antwortet sowieso nicht ! "_
*Wer so seine Gäste begrüsst, der verliert diese sofort !*
*Hätten wir an dem Tag in der Kadettrinne nicht so gut gefangen, hätte es bestimmt eine Revolte gegeben ! :q*


----------



## strandlaeufer (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.11.2010
*Boot:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen:* Laboe
*Angelgebiet:* Gabelsflach, Außenförde 
*Angeltiefe:* um 15m
*Angelzeit:* 09.00-15.00
*Wind:* 5 zunehmend 
*Himmel:* Sonne ohne Regen
*Drift:* stark
*Montage:* Pilker mit einem Jig
*Wer:* rund 40 Mann
*Fänge: zwei massige Dorsche (um 40cm, 8 untermassige), sonst einige kleine Wittlinge und ein paar Platte* 
*Sonstiges: Der Skipper hat sich emsig gemüht, schwieriges angeln, aber bisschen wenig Fisch, dafür schönes Wetter #6*


----------



## Edschki (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 07.11.2010
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf (Kieler Aussenfoerde)
*Angelgebiet:* Auhaken und vor Wendtorf
*Angeltiefe:* 5m – 12m
*Angelzeit:* 12:30 – 14:30
*Wind:* N 3-4
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* 1,5 - 2 km/h
*Montage:* Pilker mit Jig
*Wer:* ich
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche, beide 45cm
*Sonstiges:*
Einer biss vor Auhaken, der andere Nahe der Fahrrinne vor Wendtorf.
  Sehr schoener Saisonabschluss.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis: 07.11. um 7.20 abgelegt, um 13.45 Uhr wieder fest

Kutter / Boot: Zwergi

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaake, Mee`dorf (flach), Staberhuk südl., Knüllen, Staberhuk östl.

Wind: N 2 Bft

Wetterlage: erst kalt und bewölkt, später kalt und Sonne |uhoh:

Drift: 0,5 - 1,5Kmh

Angel / Fangtiefe: 3-14 Meter, beste Fangtiefe bei ca. 5M

Jiggfarbe: rot

Pilkerfarbe:---

Montage: Gufi, Jigg/Twister

Wer: Blinkerputzer und ich

Fänge: BP 7 Dorsche, ich 10 Dorsche, 4 Nemos released

Besonderheiten/Vorkommnisse: Am besten war nord-östlich vom Leuchtturm bei 5 M.


----------



## HaiKeule (8. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag:                         06.11.2010
Kutter:                      MS Santa Maria
Heimathafen:              Warnemünde
Wind:                        4-5 SW auf NW
Wetter:                     bewölkt, später kam Sonne
Angeltiefe:                 5-18m vor Heiligendamm
Montage:                   Gummifisch, Pilker solo und mit  Beifänger, Watturm
Wer:                         15 Freunde und ich
Fänge:    #c    1 Wittling, 2 Heringe, 7 Dorsche auf dem gesamten Kutter
Sonstiges:                 Der Kapitän hat viel gesucht, auf den anderen Kuttern (teilweise 6 von 14 in Wurfweite)auch lange Gesichter


----------



## Andy 62 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.11.10
Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Außenförde,Gabelsfach
Angeltiefe: 12-18m
Angelzeit: 9.00-15.00
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: Sehr stark
Montage: Pilker mit zwei Beifänger
Wer: Arbeitskollege und Ich
Fänge: 6 maßige,7untermaßige!
Sonstiges: Der Käptn hat alles gegeben,sehr schwieriges Angeln! Wenn ich es richtig beobachtet habe hatte jeder an Board Fisch. Hätte besser sein können,die ganz großen blieben leider aus. Trotzdem ein toller Tag und ein schöner Saisonabschluß! Nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## Vechteangler (9. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.11.10
Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Kiel Heikendorf
Angeltiefe: 6-20 m
Angelzeit: 7.00-17.00
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: schwach
Montage: Pilker mit zwei Beifänger+ Wattwurm
Wer: Ich + 22 andere
Fänge gesammt ca. 80 Dorsche (bis 62cm )alle zum mitnehmen , Platten : 11 stück , Wittlinge : 40 große , Heringe nicht mehr zu schätzen soviele !!!!!!(sie sind da !!!)

Diese Fahrt war einfach nur spitze !!! Der Kapitän Heinz suchte und fand den Fisch , freundlich und sehr hilfbereit  ( z.b. beim Gaffen war er sofort da ) ,Matze unsere Küchenfee zauberte uns ein super Essen ( da traumt so manche Hausfrau von ) . So soll das Hochseeangeln sein , damit auch zufriedene Angler von Board gehen . Preisleistung perfekt !!!

Wir freuen uns auf die nächsten Fahrten mit der MS Forelle.
Danke an Heinz und Matthias.


----------



## VolkerH (10. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *08.11.2010
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Vorwärts
*Heimathafen:* Timmendorf, Poel
*Seegebiet: *Wismarer Bucht
*Wind: *3-4bft
*Himmel: *bewölkt
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *zw. 8m und 12 m
*Köder: *Pilker solo 80g oder mit Beifänger
*Wer: 9* weitere Angler und ich
*Fänge: *8 Dorsche (40...60cm) und 10 Wittlinge
*Sonstiges: *sehr angenehmer Angeltag, gaben sich viel Mühe#h


----------



## Astarod (10. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.11.10
Kutter / Boot:Meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:0-1
Himmel:Regen und bedeckt
Drift:fast nichts
Angel / Fangtiefe:15-18 Meter
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:Rot und blau
Montageilker und Beifänger
Wer:Mein Neffe und ich
Fänge:Heringe bis der Arzt kommt und...
Sonstiges:


----------



## Dorsch13 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.11.10
Boot: Ms Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Angeltiefe: zwischen 10 und 20 m
Angelzeit: 8.30.00-15.00
Wind: erst 5 später 2-3
Himmel: Regen und zwar durchgängig...:c
Drift: Erst recht schnell über Perfekt bis fast garkeine mehr...
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: 7 Vereinskolegen und Ich
Fänge: Ich 14 Dorsche:vik: von 39-63cm im Schnitt jeder 10 Dorsche von 39-55cm


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (15. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.11.10
Boot: Ms Hai 
Heimathafen: Heiligenh.
Angelgebiet: zwischen Fehmarn und Neustadt
Angeltiefe: ca 10m
Angelzeit: 8.30.00-15.00
Wind: erst 4 später 5
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: recht schnell 
Montage: GuFi
Wer: 9 Mann
Fänge: Kumpel 9 ich 8, manche nur einen.


----------



## kielkarl (16. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.11.10
Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Kiel Heikendorf
Angeltiefe: 6-20 m fast den ganzen Tag in Sichtweite zum Anleger Heikendorf
Angelzeit: 7.00-17.00
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: Bewölkt
Drift: recht stark
Montage: Pilker mit zwei  Beifänger
Wer: Boot war voll ca 50Mann
Fänge: Ich (Anfänger) 4 Dorsche 40-52cm 1Wittling(30cm) 10 Herringe(Auf Pilker)

Andere(pro Person) mit Herringsvorfach und Pilker mit Drilling hatten so 200-350 Herringe diverse Wittlinge und ungefähr 5-10 Dorsche
Es wurde eine Meerforelle gefangen mit ca 60cm und der größte Dorsch hatte 65cm glaube ich.
Es ist einfach unglaublich wie viele Dorsche mit kleinen Herringshaken gefangen wurden meist hatten diese 50 cm. 
Der Kapitän hatte Mittags versucht am Stoller Grund was zu finden das war aber umsonst gewesen sind dann wieder zurück vor Heikendorf und dort ging das große Fangen weiter.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.11.10
Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Lolland
Angeltiefe: 12-25m
Angelzeit: 8.00-16.00
Wind: 2-4
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: von fast nichts bis stark
Montage: Pilker mit zwei Beifänger; Naturköder
Wer: andere aus lieben Kutterboard und ich
Fänge: morgens dieverse Wittels und ein paar Dorsche, nachmittags viele viele viele Platten.
Sonstiges: Thomas Stühm hatte für jeden auch für die Tagesgäste ein kleines Präsent vom KB dabei. Vielen dank nochmal dafür#6. Eggi hat alles gegeben und sogar noch ne halbe std dran gehängt. War ein Longtörn mit super essen und richtig cool leudden. Fotos findet ihr hier : http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php/3830-MS-BLAUORT-Plattfischtour-am-Sonntag-14.11.2010/page18


----------



## Laracitus (17. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 16.11.2010
Kutter: MS Chemnitz
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Wind: 2-3 N-NO (so um den dreh)
Wetter:  aufgelockert
Angeltiefe: so 13-19m an der Kadetrinne
Drift: 0,3m
Montage: Ich: Pilker (gedeckte Farbe) mit einem Beifänger, Schwiegervatter: Dorschbombe an Paternoster mit Heringsfetzen
Wer: Schwiegervatter und ich + ca. 13 weitere Angelbegeisterte
Fänge: Schwiegervatter und ich zusammen 36 Dorsche u. 5 Wittlinge. Sehr schöne größen. Ich hatte nur einen der wieder schwimmen durfte.
Sonstiges: Super Ausflug mit reichlich Fisch für jeden. Essen war auch sehr gut (ich hatte schon auf nem anderen Kutter verdünnte Erbsensuppe:v). Die Crew sehr sehr nett und gut drauf. Danke, so solls sein


----------



## Chrism84 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.11.10
Boot: MS Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Angelgebiet: vor Puttgardeb
Angeltiefe: 10-23m
Angelzeit: 8,00 - 14,00 Uhr
Wind: 6-7
Himmel: wechselhaft
Drift: Sehr stark
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: 3 Freunde, ich und ca. 30 andere
Fänge: ca. 28-30 Dorsche (zu viert), davon ca. 8 Untermaßige, die wieder schwimmen durften, der Größte hatte 75cm, Zweitgrößter 65cm, die meisten 50-60 cm
Sonstiges: Wir wollten eigentlich schon am Freitag, dem 12.11.2010 rausfahren, jedoch wegen des starken Windes nicht möglich. Samstags ging es dann. von den ca. 30 Dorschen hatte ich ca. 15. Gebissen haben 90% auf die rot-schwarzen Twister. 3 Dorsche haben nicht gebissen, sondern wurden am Rücken gehakt. So auch einige Seesterne und ein kleiner Hornhecht. Die Nachbarn hatten so nen Platten gerissen. Denke mit unseren Fängen lagen wir ziemlich im Schnitt, also ca. 4-5 Dorsche pro Nase... Die Rückfahrt von Puttgarden war wegen Wind & Wellen sehr heftig...


----------



## Aborre (21. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.11.10
Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: Campingplatz
Angelgebiet: Hohwachter Bucht
Angeltiefe: 1-5m
Angelzeit: 12.00-15.00
Wind: 0
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: Keine
Montage: Wobbler geschleppt
Wer: Vater und Sohn
Fänge: 4 Dorsche zwischen 43 und 53cm
Sonstiges: Wollten eigentlich was Silbernes, aber es kam anders. Bisse kamen im ca. *2 *m tiefen Wasser!


----------



## Hybrid (21. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.11.10
Boot: Schlichting-Boot 506
Heimathafen: Münster
Abfahrtshafen: Lemkenhafen
Angelgebiet: Hohwachter Bucht/Puttlos
Angeltiefe: 15m
Angelzeit: 8.00-14.00
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: 1,5-2 kn
Montage: Pilken + Twister
Wer: 3 Angler
Fänge: ca. 30 Dorsche zwischen 25 und 60cm, 8 Fische darüber bis 85cm 
Sonstiges: Die meisten Kutter waren dort auch in der Gegend "tätig", wir haben an Tonne H8 über Steinen und riff-ähnl. Grund gefischt.
Wracks konnten morgens wegen Drift über 2,5 kn nicht sinnvoll befischt werden.


----------



## AndreL (28. November 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.11.10
Boot: Eigenes Boot
Heimathafen: Trailer 
Angelgebiet: Fehmarn/Ostküste
Angeltiefe: 8-12m
Angelzeit: 12.00-15.00
Wind: W3
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 1-1,5Kmh
Montage: Gummifische (Kopito Classic 11cm Golfperl-Motoroil-Glitter, Farbnummer B23) + Wattwurm beim driften und Wobbler (Rapala Deeptail Dancer Braun/Rot) geschleppt.
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Fänge: Insgesamt 38 Dorsche zwischen 45-82cm davon 30 auf Gufi, 2 auf Wattwurm und 6 auf Wobbler, sowie 2 Klischen.
Sonstiges:Im Schnitt recht große Fische, etwa 2/3 über 60cm!


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 05.12.2010
Kutter: MS Chemnitz
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Wind: 4 - 5, teilweise 6 aus SW
Wetter: teilweise Schneeregen
Angeltiefe: 10-20m
Montage: Bergmannpilker und 1 Beifänger
Fang: 5 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70 cm

Der Kapitän hatte es schlimmer erwartet. Konnten aufgrund der starken Windes nicht raus zur Kadettrinne und blieben aufgrund dessen unter Land.
Auf alle Fälle gab er sich sehr viel Mühe und die 3. Drift brachte nun denn die ersten Fische.

Kapitän und Techniker waren sehr freundlich und auch mal für einen Schnack zu haben. Grosses Lob. Ich komme wieder...


----------



## Cashek (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.12.2010
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot Kalles Angelshop
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt
Wind: sw 3
Himmel: bedeckt, Nebel
Drift: schwach bis mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: alle Tiefen, Schwerpunkt um 10m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: rot, grün, silber
Montage: Wattwurmmontage
Wer: Kamerad und ich
Fänge: 1 Dorsch
Sonstiges: sind schön nach Kompaß gefahren, Dorsch biss gleich zu Anfang, danach ging gar nichts mehr, alles probiert, Sierksdorf, Untiefentonne, weiter draussen, alle Tiefen, Kanten, nix zu machen...Service von Kalles Angelshop und der Zustand der Würmer war sehr gut, auch die Boote mit den neuen Motoren gehen sehr gut, wesentlich schneller als die von Angeltreff.#c


----------



## boot (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.12 
Kutter / Boot:Eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Eckernförder bucht,Damp
Wind:
Himmel:Bewölkt,Regen und Schnee
Drift Stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:6 bis 8 Meter
Angelzeit 12:00 bis 18:00 h

Montage:Wattwurm am Paternoster 
Wer:Angelfreund und ich 
Fänge:|uhoh:1 Dorsch 1 Butt 
Sonstiges:Reichlich Regen,Schnee und-4 grad. Zum Schluss Sturmböen da haben wir das fischen abgebrochen.


----------



## soulpitch (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.12.2010
Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: östlich der Kielerförde
Angeltiefe: ca. 10 - 15m
Angelzeit: ca. 5,5h
Wind: ca. 2 Bft
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: keine bis wenig, kaum Seegang
Montage: Wattwürm, meist Endbleimontage mit kurzen Seitenarmen, viele Bisse auf den oberen Haken 
Wer: ca. 30
Fänge: fast nur Plattfisch, Dorsche meist untermaßig, insgesamt lag der Schnitt bei etwa 15 - 20 Fische, keiner ging ohne Fisch von Bord
Sonstiges: vor der Abfahrt wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass jeder Wattwürmer bei sich haben sollte, entsprechend verlief die Butttour. Ein schöner Angeltag bei -4 C. Wie telefonisch gebucht meinen Wunschplatz bekommen, sehr nette crew.


----------



## Horn10 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.10
Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Angelgebiet: keine Ahnung, schätzungsweise Richtung Dänemark
Angeltiefe: ca. 24m
Angelzeit: 9h - 15h
Wind: kaum
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: Kaum
Montageilker 130g. plus Beifänger (Twister - Weiß/Gelb, Gummifisch - Rot)
Wer: 10 weitere und Ich 
Fänge: Insgesamt sicherlich 60 dorsche (zählbare) + eine Scholle und eine Meerforelle (60cm)

Sonstiges: Meine erste Kuttertour. Selbst 6 maßige Dorsche und den größten der Tour (74cm, 7Pfund) gefangen 
Auch doubletten und trippel waren dabei!
Tolle Sache!


----------



## StokerJack (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.12.10
Boot: MS Jan Cux
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Angelgebiet: Arkona, Subbenkammer
Angeltiefe: ca. 10 - 15m
Angelzeit: 8 - 14 Uhr
Temp.: -6 Grad
Wind: mäßig
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: Kaum
Montage: Pilker 80 - 100g. plus Beifänger (Twister - schwarz/rot, Gummifisch)
Wer: insgesammt *12 Angelfreunde* (Schwiegervater, Schwager und Ich eingeschlossen)
Fänge: absolut endtäuschend !!! *Drei Dorsche* (einer unter Maß) und ein Krurrhahn. 
Habe eine komplette Montage "gefanngen". Pilker + Beifangmontage (war nicht lang im Wasser und von irgend jemanden aufgegeben) |supergri

Sonstiges: Die Mannschaft war sehr freundlich und der Kapitän hat versucht viele Stellen anzulaufen um doch noch der einen oder anderen Schwarm zu finden. Aber ... Fehlanzeige.
Absolutes Höhepunkt waren die Kochkünste der Mannschaft.
Keine schnöde Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst ... es gab ENTE mit Rotkohl und Kartoffeln und das ganze komplette Menü auch ein zweites Mal.
Respeckt für das schöne Essen ! #6

Fazit: schön Boot gefahren, super gegessen und die Küste rundum Sassnitz im Winter bewundert. |rolleyes
Schon zum zweiten Mal nix an Material der Ostsee übergeben sondern mit was nach Hause genommen.



Gruß
Frank


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 08.01.2011
Boot: MS Jan Cux
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Angelgebiet: Westlich von Rügen
Angeltiefe: ca. 10 - 25
Angelzeit: 8:30 - 14 Uhr
Temp.: 2 Grad
Wind: 3-4 Süd
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: mittel, optimal
Wer: 20 Angler an Bord
*Fänge:* auf dem ganzen Kutter ein maßiger Dorsch.

Der Kapitän suchte redlich und lief viele verschiedene Stellen an. Keine Bisse, keine gehakten Fische. Die Ostssee schien wie leergefegt. So etwas habe ich vor Rügen noch nie erlebt.

Stimmung an Bord war trotzdem gut. Mannschaft freundlich. Guter Kutter mit viel Platz. Essen richtig gut.


----------



## Lenger06 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.01.11
Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 14-18 m
Angelzeit: 9h - 14h
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: optimal
Montage:Pilker 80g solo. / Gummifisch 60g
Wer: 30 Angler insgesamt
Fänge: Ich hatte 4 zwischen 60 und 70 zum mitnehemen! Viele kleine gingen zurück! insgesamt ca. 80 maßige Dorsche an Board!

Sonstiges: Trotz eher überschaubaren Fängen eine schöne Tour!! Echt super nette Crew und der Kapitän hat viel Kilometer gemacht um den Fisch zu suchen.


----------



## Fishcat23 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.01.11
Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 18-23 m
Angelzeit: 10:00 - 15:30
Wind: SW 2
Himmel: Bedeckt/ Nebel
Drift: 0,2-0,4 nm
Montage:Pilker 75g mit Beifänger. / Gummifisch 70g ( grün )
Wer: 12 Angler insgesamt
Fänge: ca. 130 Fische auf dem Schiff, wir hatten zu viert 48 Dorsche, davon 12 über 10 Kg.
Auf dem Kutter ca. 30 die über 10 Kg auf die Waage gebracht hatten. 
Die beiden Größten habe bei einer Länge von 106 und 104 cm je 14,75 kg gehabt.
War die geilste Tour die ich bis jetzt hatte,super nette Angler und tolle Crew und topp Skipper.
Alex


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

So nach dem die OT Postings hier schon in den zweistelligen Bereich gehen reicht es langsam.
Solange sich die Angler im legalen Rahmen bewegen werden wir hier bestimmt keine Fangmeldungen löschen! Gegenstimmen können sich gerne in dem aktuell dazu genutzten Thema auseinander setzten,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204280

Wer zu bequem ist das ganze Thema durch zu lesen kann sich vor seinem Statement ja mal das des Fängers durchlesen,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3200463#post3200463

Hier geht es jetzt bitte nur noch mit Fangmeldungen weiter!


----------



## Dorsch13 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.01.11
Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 18-23 m
Angelzeit: 9.45 - 14.30
Wind: SW 2
Himmel: Bedeckt/ Nebel
Drift: sehr langsam
Montageilker 60g mit Beifänger. 
Wer:Arbeitskollege und Ich
Fänge: Kollege 19 und ich 18 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70cm:vik:
Sonstiges: Bis auf 2 oder 3 Dorsche alle Fische ohne Laich.. an sonsten hammergeile Tour. Ein herzliches Dankeschön nochmal an die Crew der Kehrheim 2 für diesen geilen Tag.


----------



## coddy (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.01.10
Kutter / Boot:Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Laboe  südöstlich von Langeland
Wind:0
Himmel:grau
Drift:kaum
Angel / Fangtiefeega Weltmeister 2002   16-20 m
Jiggfarbe:Japan Rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot schwarz
Montageilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer:ich und ein Kumpel
Fänge:26 Dorsche 3 Wittl und ne gehackte  Platte 
Sonstiges:da war eine Drift bei bei der ich 6 Treffer in Folge gelandet habe zwischen 45 und 80 cm war alles dabei und nur 2 kleine waren dabei die sind wieder zurück das war ein Hammertag


----------



## Fishcat23 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.01.11
Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 18-23 m
Angelzeit: 10:00 - 14:00
Wind: W 2-3
Himmel: Bedeckt/ Nebel
Drift: 0,2-0,4 nm
Montage:Pilker rotschwarz mit Beifänger ( rot, rotschwarz ), 2 Jigs Pilker ohne Drilling
Wer: 25 Angler insgesamt ( 15 aus SH )
Fänge: ca. 400 Fische, Sebastian und ich hatten zusammen 55 Dorsche ( 45-80cm)
Wir waren in dem gleichen Gebiet ( Seezeichen ), wie am 17.1. mit der Blauort. ( Ld waren keine dabei, ach ja die hatten wir ja Montag alle gefangen, oder sind die jetzt doch zu ihren Laichplätzen|kopfkrat)
Aber dafür hat ja von euch bestimmt einer eine Antwort.|supergri

Alex


----------



## Astarod (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:24.01.11
Kutter / Boot:Meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:3-4
Himmel:Suppe
Drift:mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe:7-17
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:alles
Montage:mit Beifänger
Wer:Mein Neffe und ich
Fänge:1 Hering gehakt:vik:#6
Sonstiges: The Fog war unterwegs,eisig kalt und keine Fische auf dem Radar...


----------



## gluefix (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.01.11
Kutter / Boot: eigenes (PITA)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde<-> Klützerhöved
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: dichter Nebel, man konnte nicht über die Trave schauen ! ohne elektronische Seekarte wäre es absolut nichts geworden auch nur den Hafen zu verlassen .
Drift: fast keine
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-8 m geschleppt mit Wobbler (z.B. Taildancer 20 ft)
Wer: ich + meine angelbegeisterte Mum
Fänge: 2 x Dorsch (45er, 63er) auf knallbunten fire tiger


----------



## GraFrede (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 29.01.11
Boot: MS Antje D
Heimathafen: Maasholm
Angelgebiet: Schleimünde/Vejsnaes
Angeltiefe: 17-24m
Angelzeit: 08.00-14.30 Uhr
Wind: SW 1 Bft.
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: optimal
Montage:Pilker 60g solo. / Gummifisch 54g
Wer: 15 Angler insgesamt
Fänge: Insgesamt 4 Fische. Alle haben nicht wirklich gebissen. Für mich ist bis April Schluß.
Aus bekannten Gründen.


----------



## Ralle56 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo!
möchte mich ersteinmal vorstellen.Ich heiße Ralf, und bin bis jetzt nur stiller Leser der Beiträge gewesen.

*Tag der* *Ausfahrt :* 29.01.2011
*Kutter: *MS Jan Cux
*Heimathafen        :* Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet          :* Ostsee
*Wind                       :* 3-4 bft
*Wetter                   : *-3 Grad, bewölkt/sonnig
*Drift                        :* stark
*Montage                :* Pilker 80-150g alle Farben,Beifän!ger, Gufi
*Wer                         :* ca.30-35 Angler 
*Fänge                     : *12 mäßige Dorsche, die nicht alle den
                          Haken im Maul hatten.
*Sonstiges              :* Kapitän versuchte alles um Dorsch zu      finden, vergebens! Verpflegung auf der Jan Cux war optimal.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 29.01.2011
Wo:. MS Ostpreussen - Heiligenhafen
Wind:  0-2
Tiefe: 19-28m
Wetter: Sonne Sonne Sonne

Fänge: Mit 20 Mann ca. 25 Maßige Dorsche und diverse Nemos. Größter hatte ca. 4,5KG

Geiler aber auch denkwürdiger Tag.
Sogar Janosch sagte - sowas hat er seit 40 Jahren nicht erlebt. Die Ostsee war bis auf kleine Lücken total zugefroren.
Selbst in der Fahrrinne waren nur kleine eisfreie Bereiche.
Teilweise konnte das Vorder- oder Hinterschiff nicht mehr Angeln, weil das Eis bis zum Kutter ging. Der Rest hatte dann noch eine kleine eisfreie Lücke vor sich.
Für diese schlechten Bedingungen kamen dann aber noch erstaunlich viele Fische.

Petri Heil

Andy Antitackle


----------



## anbeisser (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin !

Ich war am Samstag den 29.01.11 von Wismar mit der Christa raus.
Nur 20Mann auf dem Kutter . Ich hatte herrlich viel Platz.Naja stand auch an der Seite.

Soweit ich sehen konnte, in der ganzen Bucht bis nordwestlich von Poeol Eis.

Haben einmal kurz zwischen den Schollen geangelt.
1 Hering ....:vik:

Dann ab Höhe ,5 SM westlich von Rerik war endlich das Eis weg.
Bis Mittag allerdings Fehlanzeige.
Dann haben wir aber noch in Tiefen zwischen 15 und 25m ca 30 gute Dorsche von 40-70cm,30-40 Dödels (Untermaßige) und einen  kleinen Kracher von 90cm und 6,5Kg.

Ich hatte 4 Maßige von 39-45 und Einen von 60cm und 2,5Kg.


Wetter war herrlich. Kaum Wind aber die Drift war für meine Empfindung OK.

Werde mal sehen ob ich am 19.02. wieder einen Platz bekomme.


Schöne Grüsse und Petri Heil
Der Anbeisser


----------



## Fishcat23 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.02.11
Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 20-25 m
Angelzeit: 10:00 - 14:00
Wind: SW 2-3
Himmel: Bedeckt, zum Mittag Regen
Drift: 0,5-0,8 nm
Montage:Pilker rotschwarz mit Beifänger ( rot, rotschwarz )
Wer: 14 Angler 
Fänge: Ich 22 Dorsche ( 40 -65 cm ), der Rest so zwischen 5 und 15 Dorschen.

Alex


----------



## alexanderpirsch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.02.11
Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: Ostsee bei Poel
Angeltiefe: 15-25 m
Angelzeit: 09:00 - 14:00
Wind: SW 1-2
Himmel: Bedeckt, Regen
Drift: 0,5-0,8 nm
Montage:Pilker rot-gelb-schwarz mit Beifänger ( rot, rotschwarz )
Wer: 22 Angler 
Fänge: insgesamt 5, 3 verwertbare, wir 3 null davon #d

Bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet Hochseefischen und war mit meiner Freundin (Angelscheinbesitzerin) und einem Kumpel das erste mal heute raus, nach 320km Autofahrt. 
Seekrankheit zum Glück keine, Erfahrungen dasselbe bei meiner Freundin und mir.
Irgendwie wollten die heute jedenfalls nicht an die Leine.
Wir werden es demnächst ein 2tes mal in Angriff nehmen.

Petri sagen Annika und Alex


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.02.11
Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark, vor Langeland
Angeltiefe: 20-25 m
Angelzeit: 10:00 - 14:00
Wind: NO um 4
Himmel: bewölkt, zum Teil Sonne
Drift: 0,8-1,2 nm
Montage:Pilker rotschwarz mit Beifänger ( rot, rotschwarz )
Wer: ca. 25 Angler 
Fänge: Ich 3 Dorsche ( 40 -65 cm ), der Rest so zwischen 1 und 7 Dorschen.


----------



## BigHead (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.02.11
Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Kiel-Heikendorf
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark, vor Langeland
Angeltiefe: 35-30 m
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 14:00 Uhr
Wind: Ost; 4-5
Himmel: Bewölkt
Montage: Pilker Kieler Blitz (125 - 150 g) ; OHNE Beifänger 
Wer: ca. 40 Angler 
Fänge: Wir haben zu viert 180 Pfund Fisch auf 10 Dorsche (LD) verteilt gefangen. Es war wirklich ein hammer Tag!! Wenn ein Fisch an die oberfläche kam war es fast immer ein Dickdorsch. So gut wie jeder hatte am Ende einen Riesen in seiner Kiste. Beifänger am besten gleich weglassen, denn gegen zwei dosche von 10 kg +  hat man keine chance!^^ Und ganz im gegensatz zum vorigen tag brauchte man das schwere geschir mit pilkern von 300 g + nicht mehr


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hier bitte eine OT Postings mehr! 
Wer unbedingt seine Meinung los werden möchte kann dieses hier tun,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204280


----------



## akki40 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.02.11
Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Ostsee -Fehmarn
Angeltiefe: 25-30 m
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 13:30 Uhr
Wind: Ost; 4-5
Himmel: Bewölkt
Montage: Pilker  -  wattwurm alles probiert !
Wer: ca. 27 Angler 
Fänge:18 Dorsche ( das ganze Schiff) 
meine beiden kumpels und ich 3babys , kamen wieder zurück !! ca 20 cm 
war lausig kallt und aus der angel tour wurde eine butterfahrt . kein warmes essen an Boord leider . Wollten eigendlich 2 tage bleiben haben aber abgebrochen ! 
Die Drift mal schnell mal langsam , zum kotzen !
Ein hoch auf das Kleinboot , sag ich nur .  
Adee Heiligenhafen du warst auch schon mal besser !
mfg akki


----------



## anbeisser (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin !

War am 20.02. von Rostock-Warnemünde mit der MS - Zufriedenheit raus.
Mit ca 15 Mann nur sage und schreibe 1 Dorsch.

Wind ca 4-5 aus Nordost.

Hab leider die halbe Zeit nur gekxtzt ...#q

MfG
A.


----------



## Keek (9. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.03.2011
Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen: Kiel-Heikendorf
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark, vor Langeland
Angeltiefe: 20-30 m
Angelzeit: 8:30 - 14:30 Uhr
Wind: Ost; 3-4 auffrischend
Himmel: Bewölkt, später teilweise sonnig
Montage: Pilker Kieler Blitz (125 - 150 g) 
Wer: ca. 60 Angler (kein Witz!!) |bigeyes
Fänge: Wir waren zu fünft und haben es auf drei gerade maßige Dorsche gebracht! Das konnte auch nicht besser enden, weil vier von fünf Mann leider seekrank wurden und höchstens insgesamt eine Stunde geangelt haben. Ob wir noch mehr gefangen hätten darf aber bezweifelt werden, denn auf dem gesamten Schiff sind keine 20 Dorsche gefangen worden. Auch von den anderen Anglern waren einige seekrank. Die Dünung war trotz des mäßigen Windes sehr heftig! 

Jetzt ein Wort zum Kutter/zur Crew:
wir sind morgens um halb sechs an Bord gewesen und hatten Mühe uns ohne Anwendung körperlicher Gewalt einen Platz an der Reling zu verschaffen. Ich hatte Besuch von weiter weg und entsprechend rechtzeitig Plätze gebucht, sonst wäre ich gleich wieder abgehauen! Wie es sein kann, dass Kpt. Mielitz den für 50 Pers. zugelassenen Kutter mit 10 Mann gnadenlos überlädt und eigentlich fast allen Anglern dadurch für ar*chteures Geld den ganzen Tag versaut, geht nicht in meinen Kopf. Vernünftiges Angeln war gar nicht möglich! Hauptsache Profit! Ist mir natürlich auch klar, dass er an anderen Tagen von den Anglern z.T. auch hängen gelassen wird. Trotzdem kann er das dann aber nicht an guten Tagen so übertreiben und die Gäste so ver*rschen.  Ich bin jetzt das zehnte Mal auf der MS Forelle gewesen und DAMIT AUCH ZUM LETZTEN MAL! NIE WIEDER MS FORELLE, NIE WIEDER B.MIELITZ!!! #d
Eine einzige Katastrophe der Tag. #q
Gruß
Keek


----------



## scropex (13. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.03.11
Boot: MS Kehrheim 2
Heimathafen: laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark (aber nicht bis Langeland)
Angeltiefe: 18-24 m
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 14:00 Uhr
Wind: ententeich
Himmel: bewölkt
Montage: wattwurm doppel 150gr, bzw. pilk solo 60-80gr
Wer: ca.13 angler
Was wurde gefangen: wir waren zu zweit und hatten 35 platten (dann waren die 50 würmer auch weg) und 3 maßige dorsche auf dezente solopilker, die restlichen angler hatten auch alle wenigstens 10 platten und eins zwei dorsche
sonstiges: habe es jetzt tatsächlich geschafft 5 wochen lang jeweils sonntags mit der kehrheim2 oder blauort raus zu fahren, dorsch vor langeland bzw. jetzt platten in massen kann ich nur empfehlen, waren echt enspannt relaxte turns mit gutem fang ( und es waren auch nie mehr wie 25 leute an bord)


----------



## kern (16. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

12.03.2011
Kleines Boot zwei Mann.
Wir sind von Meschendorf ca. 1Std. rausgefahren um die Dorsche zu finden.
Bei ca8-9 Meter Wassertiefe 7 Dorsche gefangen,


----------



## Axtwerfer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.03.11
Boot: MS Langeland I
Heimathafen: laboe
Angelgebiet: Ostsee Richtung Dänemark (aber nicht bis Langeland)
Angeltiefe: 18-24 m
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 14:00 Uhr
Wind: 3 später 2
Himmel: erst nicht gesehen wegen Nebel, später Sonne
Montage: wattwurm -100 gr
Wer: ca.15 angler
Was wurde gefangen:Nur Platte bis auf 2 kleine Dorschis.
Wir waren zu 4 und hatten das ganze Heck, leider alles auf Dorsch versucht, totale Fehlanzeige:#c Aber wir hatten jeder so 8-10 Platte und der Kapitän war bemüht den Fisch zu finden.
Das Wetter auf See entschädigte aber für einiges.#6


----------



## TOMEK-PL (21. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:19.03
*Kutter* / Boot:Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Fehmarn
Wind:3 bis 4 angesagt,war aber 5
Himmel:klar
Drift:stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:von 6 bis 26 Meter alles versucht
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: viele
Montage:Beifänger
Wer:4 kollegen
Fänge:1 Dorsch
Sonstiges:Ich war der einzige der gefangen hat,aber auch erst am schluss.Naja kommt vor und das Wasser ist noch zu kalt.


----------



## GraFrede (22. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 20.03.11
Boot: Antje D
Heimathafen: Maasholm
Angelgebiet: westliche Ostsee,Südl. Als
Angeltiefe: 13-23m
Angelzeit: 8.00 - 14.20 Uhr
Wind: WSW 2-3
Himmel: neblig, ab Mittag: Sonne pur
Montage: Pilker, mit einem Beifänger
Wer: ca. 20 Angler 
Fänge:85 Dorsche ( das ganze Schiff) 

Ab Mittag, als die Sonne raus kam ,Kapitän hat eine gute Beule gefunden:Super Fang. Vorher nicht ein einziger Dorsch.
Ostsee ist immer noch braun , wie die Elbe. Echt nervig,abtörnend.
Toller Tag auf See. Obwohl noch ein bißchen zu früh, Wasser noch zu kalt.Und Dorsche wohl immer noch mit dem Laichen beschäftigt,guter Fang.
Top Martin.


----------



## rahnschote (26. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:                        25.3 Freitag/8-17h
Wo:                           ab Neustadt,vor sierksdorf
Womit:                       Mietboot vom Anglertreff
Wetter:                      Bewölkt,4-5Bft aus west
Tiefe:                        7-10m
Wie:                          Geschleppt mit Wobbler
Fang:                        1Meerforelle 58cm gut 5Pfund
                                4 Dorsche um die 50cm


Fazit:  War mit nem Kumpel los,war ganz schön windig aber schleppen ging ,zwar mühsam erkämpft jeden einzelnen fisch aber über  die fette Mefo hab ich mich sehr gefreut:vik:


----------



## ramon vega (27. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War Heute am Pelzer... Mit Wattis unterm Arm unterwegs....
Komisches Wetter drehender Wind und ruhige See
Lufttemp. 6-8
wasser vielleicht 4

2 Maßige Dorsche
Und zwei Flundern dazu noch 6 untermaßige Dorsche


----------



## Spreewaldlumpi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 26.03.11
Boot: Peter II
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: nördl. Poel
Angeltiefe: ca. 20m
Angelzeit: 9.00 - 14.00 Uhr
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel: Sonne pur
Montage: Pilker mit ein/zwei Beifänger
Wer: ca. 34 Angler 
Fänge: 75 Dorsche + Babys ( das ganze Schiff)

Bis 11:30 Uhr immer wieder maßige Dorsche (vollgefressen mit Sprotten und Heringen!), nur wenige Babys, aber auch 3 gute um die 80cm (teilweise schon abgeleicht).
Danach so gut wie nichts mehr...

Fazit: Super Kapitän, hat den Fisch spürbar gesucht!
Crew wie immer super nett. Wasser mit 4°C noch ein wenig zu kalt. Bisse erst nur auf Beifänger, später auch auf Pilker, teilweise schon "richtige Einschläge" - Saison scheint jetzt so langsam anzufangen...


----------



## Bauer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 27.3.11, ca. 13.oo-15.oo
Eigenes Boot
Lübecker Bucht
14-17m Tiefe
Wassertemperatur 2-3 °
16 Heringe

Auf dem Echolot war schon einiges zu sehen, aber sehr aktiv sind die Heringe noch nicht.


----------



## Talis (29. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 27.03.11
Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Angelgebiet: Vor Dänemark
Angeltiefe: ca. 20m
Angelzeit: 9.00 - 14.30 Uhr
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Sonne pur
Montage: Pilker (einzeln) oder großer Gummifisch
Wer: ca. 40-45 Angler 
Fänge: 13 Dorsche (4 gute für die Kiste 50-61 cm, die anderen 9 hole ich mir in ein paar Jahren.

Fazit: Super Kapitän (Claus Du bist der Beste), hat den Fisch spürbar gesucht!


----------



## offense80 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt: 29.03.
Boot: Mit Goover´s Boot
Heimathafen: Neustadt
Angelgebiet: Neustadt und Umgebung
Angeltiefe: von 3,60 Meter bis 24,8 Meter 
Angelzeit: 8.00 Uhr bis ca. 16.00
Wetter: Erst a**** kalt, dann zunehmend wärmer
Montagen: Pilker,Beifänger,Heringsvotfach,Naturköder, Trolling
Fänge: NIX!!

Es waren zwischendurch immer wieder vereinzelte Anzeigen zu sehen. Meist im Mittelwasser. Am Grund stand kein Fisch. Trotz der Anzeigen und der genauen Fangtiefe,konnten wir keinen Fisch landen. Die Fische sind noch nicht in Beißlaune.

Trotzdem war es ein super Tag!

*


----------



## Samdeek (2. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 01.04.2011
Boot: *MS FORELLE*
Heimathafen: Heikendorf
Angelgebiet: *EIGENTLICH VOR DENEMARK *
Angeltiefe: ca. 20m
Angelzeit: 6.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Wind: 3
Himmel: DIESIG
Montage: Gummifisch in ORANGE SCHWARZ
Wer: ca. 20 Angler 
Fänge: 8 Dorsche

Fazit: Ich war nun 3 mal mit der Forelle raus aber zum ersten mal mit B. Mielitz!
Wir sollten eigentlich vor Langelang fahren aber wegen *angeblich* zu schlechten Wetter ist dies Ausgefallen!
Das wetter war SOOO schlecht das wir also in der Kieler Förde waren und wind um 3 Hatten eine Drift von rund 1 Knoten und eine Welle die in meiner BADEWANNE höher ist!
Meine Vermutung wir waren zu wenige daher hat mister Geldgier wohl entschieden alle lieber voll abzukassieren und nicht nach langeland zu fahren.
Zu seiner Person.
Mein erster Eindruck von ihm ist so, Angler sind niedrigeres Folk, für das sich seine Hoheit doch jeden Morgen aus dem Bett Quelen muss. Freundlichkeit war den Tag Fehlanzeige.
Also ein gefühl hat mir der Kapitän echt gut vermittelt hau ab du störst mich hier.
Naja zum Maat 1++++der ist an Board echt ein Sonnenblick gewesen Nett freundlich wie immer halt.

Für mich bedeutet das auf jeden fall Laboe ich komme ab jetzt zu euch was mir eh schon seite der Ersten ausfahrt empfohlen wurde.

Zu den Doschen noch die sind immernoch voller Leich also witrklich lohnen tut sich das noch nicht kaum was drann.


----------



## Langelandfrank (2. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt: 02.04.11*
*Boot: Mein Jumbo*
*Heimathafen: Kühblungsborn*
*Angelgebiet: vor Kühlungsborn und Trollegrund*
*Angeltiefe: von 9 Meter bis 19 Meter 
Angelzeit: 8.00 Uhr bis 15.00 *
*Wetter: erst neblig dann sonnig*
*Montagen: Pilker,Beifänger,Heringsvorfach,Dorschlöffel,Gummifisch, Fänge: 2 Dorsche, 1 Platte*

*War mit Vaters wieder raus. 2 Dorsche 42 und 50 cm. Die Platte am Gummifisch. War wahrscheinlich neugierig, und zack! Haben wirklich alles versucht. Alle Tiefen und 4 Ruten mit verschiedenen Ködern. Boote die mit uns rein gekommen sind, hatten je 1 Forelle. Wollte auch schleppen, hatte aber die Wobbler in der Eile vergessen. Schöne Forellen, aber sonst auch nichts. Heringe sollen vor Rostock stehen. Und auch Dorsche, wie berichtet wurde (heute von einem Angler, per Telefon der draussen war). *
*Ich denke mal, dass es ab nächste Woche wieder besser aussieht.*


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.04.11
Boot: MS Ostpreussen
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Ostsee -Fehmarn
Angeltiefe: 25-30 m
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 13:30 Uhr
Wind: ich denke südwest 3-4
Himmel: Bewölkt
Montage: Anfangs Naturköder letzte Std gepilkt
Wer: ca. 32Angler 
Fänge: 9 Dorsche auf Naturköder und 5 gepilkt

War nie Freund der Ostpreussen, den der Service ist (höflich gesagt.....sehr nordisch unterkühlt). Generell ist auch Heiligenhafen nicht mehr das "Mekka" für mich - denn (fast) alle Eigner haben vergessen, das wir nicht auf einem Ausflugsdampfer sondern einem Angelkutter sind. ZU dieser grundlegen Meinung (meinerseits) lief es aber an diesem Tag recht ordentlich. Der Kapitän hat fast immer nur kurze Stopps direkt am Fisch gemacht, diesen dann wieder angesteuert - er war fast durchgehend bei der Sache. Und der (wohl phillipinische) Bootsmann strengte sich diesmal auch sehr an.
Es wäre sinnvoll gewesen gleich zu pilken, aber ich brauchte auch wieder etwas Übung bei Natur. Geärgert habe ich mich über die 15Angler die durchgehend mit Kopfdrilling gefischt haben. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Dorsche die "verhuurt" haben.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich berichte hier von einem Kumpel, der selbst nicht angemledet ist:

Ausfahrt: 02.04.2011
Boot: MS DOBERAN
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Angelgebiet: Höhe Darßer Ort, nahe zur Rinne
Angeltiefe: 15 bis 20m
Angelzeit: vormittags bis frühen nachmittag
Wind: 0-1
Himmel: Sonne aber auch sehr neblig
Montage: weiß nicht...
Wer: ca 20 angler
Fänge: 10 Dorsche (alle angler zusammen)

Mein Kumpel erzählte mir, das der Kapitän nicht richtig gut war, um sie rum waren 7 andere Kutter und ihr Karitän fuhr immer dahin, wo die anderen gerade weg sind... naja, schien keine lust gehabt zu haben!#c

Hoffe am kommenden Samstag sieht es besser aus, da fahr ich mit ein paar Boardis von Warnemünde aus mit der Jasmund....


----------



## sundangler (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 03.04.2011
Boot: Leihboot
Heimathafen: Vitt/kap Arkona Insel Rügen
Angelgebiet:Ostsee
Angeltiefe: 15-20m
Angelzeit: 8:30Uhr- 13Uhr
Wind: 4
Himmel: heiter teils bewölkt
Montage: Pilker in allen Farben, Gummifisch, Wasabi, Woobler
Wer: 3
Fänge: 1 maßiger Dorsch


----------



## strandlaeufer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.04.11
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Aerö
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 15 -20 m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Montage: Pilker + Jig  
Wer: ich und 23 andere
Fänge: 8 maßige Dorsche
Sonstiges: schönes Angeln, alle fängig #h


----------



## nachläufer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.03.11
Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot Neustadt
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Pelzerhagen
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: bewölkt/sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 14-17 m
Jiggfarbe: 
Pilkerfarbe: 
Montage: Naturköder(Wattwurm)
Wer: ich
Fänge: 2 maßiger Dorsche und 1 Flunder
Sonstiges: Es war absolut nichts los, alle anderen Boote haben geschleppt und nichts gefangen. Das Wasser schien noch sehr kalt was sich übers Wochenende hoffentlich geändert hat. Ansonsten hat es echt Spaß gemacht und der Service war super.


----------



## nachläufer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.03.2011
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Aerö
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 15 -20 m
Jiggfarbe: rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: ohne Drilling
Montage: Naturköder oder gejiggt
Wer: ich und 7andere!!!!!!!!
Fänge: 12 maßige Dorsche(7xUntermaßig) und 3 Platten
Sonstiges: Egbert hat alles gegeben obwohl wir nur 7 Mann waren. Der Tag vorm Dorschfestival sollte wohl zum Testangeln genutzt werden. Kehrheim und Langeland waren auch mit sehr wenig Leuten draussen. Habe 9 Dorsche+ 3 Platten auf Wattwurm. Ohne Würmer ging nichts! Habe allerdings auch das ganze Heck für mich gehabt


----------



## nachläufer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.04.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: bewölkt/sonnig
Drift: erst relativ stark, dann abnehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 12 -18 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot oder braun
Pilkerfarbe: ohne Drilling
Montage: Naturköder oder gejiggt
Wer: ich und ca.20 andere
Fänge: 2 maßige Dorsche
Sonstiges: Claus wollte erst Richtung Dänemark aber ausserhalb der Bucht war es einfach zu windig. Dementsprechend schlecht war auch der Fang. Auf dem gesamten Kutter wurde 6 Dorsche und zwei Platten gefangen. Die Laboer-Flotte konnte beim Dorschfestival auch nicht weit raus.


----------



## nachläufer (4. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.04.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Richtung Aero
Wind: 2
Himmel: Sonnenschein
Drift: gering
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 17-20 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot oder braun
Pilkerfarbe: ohne Drilling
Montage: Naturköder oder gejiggt
Wer: Mein Kumpel und ich + ca.40 andere
Fänge: Kumpel 12 Dorsche und 3 Platten und ich 7 Dorsche und 2 Platten. Zudem ca. 15 kleine, welche wieder schwimmen.
Sonstiges: Das war mal nen Supertag! Haben wieder gut auf Wurm gefangen obwohl an diesem Tag die Leute mit Beifänger auch gefangen haben.


----------



## elchmaster (10. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.04.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht / bis Dänemark
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: wolkig - sonnig
Drift: gering
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 17-20 m
Jiggfarbe: rot u. orange
Pilkerfarbe: ohne Drilling
Montage: jiggen
Wer: Kumpel und ich u. ca. 15 andere
Fänge: Kumpel 15 Dorsche und ich 20 Dorsche + zusammen gut 30 Nemos
Sonstiges: Das war mal wieder eine super Tour mit Claus. Die Fänge sprechen für sich. An dem Tag hatte wirklich jeder seine Fische in der Kiste.


----------



## Zaph (10. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.04.11 (8-15 Uhr)
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Angelboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 9-12 m
Montage: Pilker + Heringsvorfach
Pilkerfarbe: rot und blau
Wer: zu zweit
Fänge: 6 Heringe, 2 untermaßige Dorsche
Sonstiges: wunderschönes Wetter für eine Angeltour, aber der Hering ist noch nicht wirklich aktiv  Auf dem Echolot konnten wir vor allem vormittags einige Schwärme orten, aber die waren nicht wirklich in Beisslaune


----------



## RibnitzerJung (10. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.04.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Jasmund
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warbemünde / vor Warnemünde bis Kadettrinne und bis vor Gedser
Wind: morgens 5 mittags dann ne knappe 4 aus west bis nord-west
Himmel: sonne pur
Drift: vor warnemünde nicht viel, weiter draußen außergewöhnlich viel drift selbst mit 125g war nichts zu machen....
Angel / Fangtiefe: erst so bei 8 bis 12 m, dann 17 bis 19 m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: alles was es zufinden gab in meiner kiste
Montage: jiggen
Wer: 15 leute
Fang: alle zusammen 3 maßige dorsche und 1 wittling...

komisch, hab von vielen gehört in den letzten tagen, das hier nichts geht mit dorsch zur zeit... also von warnemünde aus.... 
aber capt. und mat waren sehr nett...
capt hat intensiv nach fisch gesucht... ist weit gefahren aber es gab einfach keinen fisch...
die paar die wir hatten, bzw die anderen, haben alle auf beifänger gebissen......


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.4.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen 
Wind: kaum
Himmel:Blau Sonne Pur
Drift: Mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 20 und 30m
Jiggfarbe: ROT
Pilkerfarbe: Rot Gelb 75g bis 100g wobei 100g besser zuführen was 
Montage: Pilker mit einen beifänger
Wer: Ich
Fänge:  Ich 6 Dorsche auf den Kutter wurden ca. 300stk. gefangen bis 5,3kg 
Sonstiges: Die Dorsche haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen, es wurden auch viele gehakt. Wie immer Super Crew, super Schiff ich bin im Mai wieder da.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## DasaTeamchef (11. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.4.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai IV
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen 
Wind: kaum
Himmel:Blau Sonne Pur
Drift: anfangs wohl 1sm, stetig abnehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 22 und 26m

Die meisten Schiffe aus Heiligenhafen lagen in Rufweite, gefangen wurde auf Pilker und Jigs - Farben auch nicht sonderlich wichtig. Wer kräftig gepilkt hat, fing weniger - meistens haben die Dorsche aufgesammelt, wenn alles am Grund lag.

Ergebnis 8 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm

Eine Drift traf Günther voll den Punkt, 25 große Fische in einer Drift. Ratet mal wer keinen ab bekam!? Richtig!Noch nie hab ich den Kapitän mit dem Gaff in der Hand über`s Schiff rennen sehen.
Begeistert hat mich wieder einmal Cello, der mit dem Gaff umgeht als wäre es ein Degen, und er wäre Robin Hood.


----------



## KlickerHH (11. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.4.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Fio
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hvide Sande
Wind: kaum
Himmel:Blau Sonne Pur
Drift: war vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 40 - 60 Meter

Ich habe 15 Dorsche zwischen 3 und 5 KG
Bei 24 Leuten etwa 300 Dorsche

War eine 21 Stunden Stundenwracktour.

Sonstiges: 6 Pilker zwischen 200 und 300 GR sind da geblieben, inkl. Vorfach. Perfekte Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bauer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt 9.4. und 10.4. jeweils ca. 15.00-17.00
Lübecker Bucht
eigenes Boot
Pilker und Heringspaternoster
Fangtiefe 11-15m
Fänge: 9.4. 1 Dorsch, 16 Heringe
10.4. 1 Dorsch, 35 Heringe


----------



## smarre (12. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.4.2011
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot MS COX 22
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken / Staberhuk
Wind: kaum
Himmel:Blau Sonnenschein
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 6 und 18m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: blau 65g
Montage: Heringsvorfach mit Pilker
Wer: 3 Kumpels und ich
Fänge:10 Dorsche, 3 wieder schwimmen gelassen, 6 Heringe
Sonstiges: für Heringe war es noch zu kalt


----------



## Cashek (12. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.04.2011
Kutter / Boot: Bellyboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: westlich Heiligenhafen
Wind: nw 2-3
Himmel: ohne Wolken
Drift: leicht bis mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-8m
Köder: Wattwurm (auch Spöket)
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage: Naturköder
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: ich 15, Kumpel 10 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 75 cm
Sonstiges: waren 7 Std. auf dem Wasser, begonnen ca. 06:00 Uhr (bis 13:00 Uhr gefischt), erst gegen 09:30 kamen die Bisse, Dorsche hatten den Schlund bis oben hin voll mit Wattwürmern, Seeringlern und Sandaalen, haben sich am Grund nach dem Wind offenbar regelrecht vollgestopft...das gleiche haben sie zum Glück auch mit meinen Würmern getan...Kumpel hat alles auf Spöket gefangen, (seine waren demnach auch größer) war ein perfekter Tag#h


----------



## gluefix (16. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.4.2011
Kutter / Boot: meine PITA
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: 2-3
Himmel:heiter
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17-20m
Pilkerfarbe: blau 
Montage: Heringsvorfach mit Pilker
Wer: ich und meine Mom
Fänge: 50 Heringe
Sonstiges: jede Menge Hering auf dem Echo, nur beißen wollten sie nicht so recht. Viele Fische wurden leider auch nur gehakt. Ich denke das Wasser ist vielleicht noch etwas zu kalt ?

Anbei einige Impressionen vom Tag, von der Abfahrt bis zum zu Hause ankommen


----------



## GraFrede (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 16.04.2011
Boot: Antje D
Heimathafen: Maasholm
Angelgebiet:westliche Ostsee, südl. Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 15-22 m
Angelzeit: 7:30Uhr- 14.30Uhr
Wind: 0-1 SW Tage zuvor gar kein Wind.Havblik wie der Däne sagt ( Hafenblick)
Himmel: heiter teils bewölkt
Montage: 65 gr. Rundkopf grün rot mit einem Beifänger Japanrot und Gummifisch mit 54 gr. Jigkopf
Fänge: gesamter Kutter mit ca. 20 Mann 180 Dorsche

War wie am 14.04. und 15.04. wieder mal ein Top Tag.Trotz wenig bis gar kein Wind, eine gute Strömung und damit gutes Beißverhalten der Dorsche. Knallharte kompromisslose Bisse trieben das Adrenalin wieder zur Aktion.Schade nur, dass die Dorsche immer noch nicht ganz mit Laichgeschäft fertig sind.
Negativ: eine gebuchte Halbcharter für Samstag und Sonntag erschien *nicht*.Ohne Absage. Das ist nicht nur feige,sondern auch ungerecht gegenüber Dritten. Morgens mußten eine sechser Gruppe und eine Dreier-Gruppe,die sich kurzfristig entschieden hatten abgesagt werden.

Ich denke,dass die Fänge in der Osterwoche durch konstante Wetterbedingungen genauso erfolgreich bleiben.

__________________


----------



## el-roberto (17. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.04.11
Boot: MY Julia
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Angelgebiet: ca.14 sm vor Rügen
Angeltiefe: 30-38m
Angelzeit: 08:30-14:00
Windstärke: 3-4
Drift: stark
Montage: selbst gegossener Pilker in 130g und rote und rot/schwarze twister
Fänge:ich hatte 3 Dorsche auf Pilker, 2 Heringe gehakt, insgesamt wurden 12 Dorsche gefangen. 

Fazit: Die Tour war nicht so berauschend, in den ersten Driften kamen die paar Dorsche hoch, ab ungefähr 11:30 ging gar nichts mehr. Deshalb wurde die Tour frühzeitig beendet, so dass wir um 15:00 wieder im Hafen waren.


----------



## Fledi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  10.04. - 15.04.11 (insgesamt 5 Ausfahrten)
Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: westlich von Tonne 5
Angeltiefe: 25-30 m
Angelzeit: 09:30 - 13:30 h (die Klaus-Peter ist nun mal nicht die Schnellste)
Windstärken: meist um 3,  Dienstags 5-6 da gings unter die Brücke, 
Drift: mäßig
Montage: 75 gr. Pilker rot-schwarz und schwarzer Beifänger
Fänge: ich in 5 Ausfahrten 41 maßige Dorsche und 5 große Wittlinge, mein Kumpel 35 Dorsche. ca. 20 Untermaßige gingen wieder über Bord. Meist waren wir zwischen 10 u. 13 Angler an Bord und keiner blieb Schneider.
Fazit: Es war wieder eine tolle Angelwoche in Heiligenhafen mit ausreichend Fisch.::m
Vielen Dank an Klaus und Kai die sich wieder alle Mühe gaben. Mit den Kommentaren von Klaus muß man leben können.#6


----------



## Hecht35 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  11.04. - 15.04.11 (insgesamt 4 Ausfahrten)
Boot: Silverland
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Angelgebiet:  Tonne 5
Angeltiefe: 20-25 m
Angelzeit: 09:00 - 13:30 h 
Windstärken: meist um 3,  Dienstags 6-7!,Mittwoch Pause, dann abnehmend auf 2-1 
Drift: mäßig
Montage: 65 gr. Pilker gelb-orange bis mittags, dann rot-schwarz 
Fänge: ca. 70 maßige Dorsche und 20 Wittlinge zu zweit.
Fazit. Eine super Angelwoche,(Männerurlaub Sohn + Ich), Dienstag echt übel, ab Donnerstag haben wir uns alle an Tonne 5 getroffen und ich denke jeder hat Fisch gefangen. Danke an Thomas und Crew.


----------



## henry73 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.11
Boot: MS Peter II
Heimathafen: Wismar Westhafen
Angelgebiet: nordöstlich von Poel
Angeltiefe: 8-12 m
Angelzeit: 08:30-14:30 Uhr
Windstärke: 3-4
Drift: schwach bis mäßig
Montage: Pilker 50g und Gummifische gelb/orange 40g
Fänge: Ich hatte 7 Dorsche und eine Flunder von 51 cm (nicht gehakt > richtig gebissen!) auf Pilker, insgesamt wurden an Bord ca. 70-80 Dorsche gefangen. Durschnitt so zw. 2-5 Pfund.

Fazit: Vormittags war es recht zäh, es gab nur wenige Einzelfische. Ab mittags mit zunehmendem Wind/Drift lief es besser.


----------



## Tanny (26. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.04.11
Boot: MS HAI IV
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Angeltiefe: 13 - 15 m
Angelzeit: 09:30-13:30 Uhr
Windstärke: 3
Drift: schwach bis mäßig
Montage: Kieler Blitz Pilker orange 50g , Gummifische rot-orange , Wattis
Wer : mein Mann und ich 
Fänge: Wir hatten 28 Dorsche ,  insgesamt wurden an Bord mit 12 Leuten ca. 120 Dorsche gefangen die zum mitnehmen waren . Aber es gab auch viele Nemos , die wieder schwimmen .

Fazit: Günther hat uns wie immer zum Fisch gebracht . Es war ein super toller Tag , mit bestem Wetter , toller Stimmung und gutem Fang !


----------



## Sinned (27. April 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.11
Boot: MS Antje D.
Heimathafen: Maasholm
Angelgebiet: Gen Dänemark
Angeltiefe: 16-30m
Angelzeit: 07:30-14:30 Uhr
Windstärke: 2-5
Drift: schwach bis stark
Montage: Pilker, Gummifisch
Fänge: Ich hatte 5 gute Dorsche und massig Nemos. Erst als ich Gummifisch (Rot/Motoroil) only fischte, bissen endlich größere. Ich hatte die meisten Maßigen an Board. Die Angelkollegen fischten größtenteils mit Pilker und Beifänger und somit wirkliche Minidorsche.

Fazit: Mir haben das Boot und die dort angestellten Leute ganz gut gefallen - ein netter Umgangston. Der Kapitän machte wirklich viele Stopps und reagierte umgehenst, wenn nur Kleine gefangen wurden. Auch wurde penibel auf das Mindestmaß geachtet - sehr gut!


----------



## dogfish (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.11
Boot: MS Antje D.
Heimathafen: Maasholm
Angelgebiet: Dänische Küste vor Langeland
Angeltiefe: geschätzt 15 - 20 Meter
Angelzeit: ca 9.00 bis 14.45 Uhr - Rest = Fahrzeit 
Windstärke: geschätzt Morgens 6 ab Mittag 3 Bft.
Drift: Morgens ganz ordentlich, ab Mittag schwächer
Montage: Pilker solo und Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
Fänge: Ich hatte 2 gute Dorsche, mein Sohn auch 2 unsere beiden Freunde je 1 und eine (gerissene) Scholle. Dazu ca. 30 untermaßige Dorsche.

FAZIT: Es war für uns die erste Tour mit diesem Schiff und haben einen guten Eindruck mitgenommen. Der Skipper war sehr bemüht uns an den Fisch zu bringen. Mehr kann man nicht erwarten. Dorsch war genügend da, nur die Größe halt nicht.  Insgesamt ein unterhaltsamer Tag mit n büschen Wind auf der Rausfahrt, dann deutlich ruhiger. 
Eine Truppe war an Bord, die haben mit 30 Lbs-Ruten und großen Multirollen gefischt und auch dementsprechend nichts gefangen#q


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.04.11
Boot: MY Julia
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Angelgebiet: ca.20 sm vor Rügen
Angeltiefe: 30-38m
Angelzeit: 09:00-15:00 Uhr
Windstärke: 2-3 aus Ost
Drift: mittel
Montage: Pilker bis 125g in allen möglichen Farbvarianten + 1 Beifänger Japanrot/schwarz
Fänge: ich hatte 28 Dorsche, insgesamt wurden ca. 280 Dorsche gefangen. 

Fazit: Toptour #6, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.04.11
Boot: MY Julia
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Angelgebiet: ca. 10 sm vor Rügen
Angeltiefe: 32-40m
Angelzeit: 08:30-12:00 Uhr
Windstärke: 3-4 aus Ost zunehmend
Drift: stark |uhoh:
Montage: Pilker bis 200g in allen möglichen Farbvarianten + 1 Beifänger Japanrot/schwarz
Fänge: ich hatte 4 Dorsche, insgesamt wurden 8 Dorsche gefangen. 

Fazit: Käpt'n war wie immer bemüht uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Wir mussten aber wegen des Windes frühzeitig abbrechen. Es ging einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## strandlaeufer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.-08.05.11
Angelzeit: 9.00 - 17.00, 9.00 - 17.00 und 9.00 - 12.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: durchgehend
Fangtiefe: 10- 18m
Kutter: Seho
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-3, 4,5- 5-6
Himmel: sonne satt und blau
Drift: wenig bis stark
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 12 + 11 + 9
Gewicht: 2-8 Pfund
Länge: 38- 80 cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: 3 Tagestour auf der Seho. Stimmung, Essen und Fische gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hatte 32 Dorsche, der Rest so zwischen 5 - 25 Dorschen. Tolle Tour, Kapitän und Mannschaft zu empfehlen. :k
__________________


----------



## VolkerH (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.05.11
Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar Westhafen
Angelgebiet: nordlich von Poel
Angeltiefe: 10-20 m
Angelzeit: 09:00-14:00 Uhr
Windstärke: 0-1
Drift: kaum
Montage: Solo-Pilker 50-80g 
Wer: war mit 2 Freunden dort
Fänge: ich hatte 10 maßige Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge
Sonstiges: War ein schöner Angeltag, hat mir an Bord der MS Christa sehr gefallen.


----------



## Astarod (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.5.2011
Kutter / Boot:meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:erst 2 dann 4
Himmel:bewölkt
Drift:schwach-mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-14 Meter
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:Orange
Montage:1 Beifänger/Buttvorfach
Wer:Ich und mein Sohn
Fänge:12/2
Sonstiges:man mußte sie suchen,und 1 Horni ist mir entwischt|uhoh:


----------



## großer Däne (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 13.05.2011
Kutter-MS Hanno-Günther
Heimathafen/Seegebiet :Warnemünde/Richtung gelbe Tonne
Wind:3-4 west nord-west
Himmel sonnig bis bewölkt
Drift:fast 0 später mäßig aber gegen den Wind
Angeltiefe: 10-20 m
Pilker bis 100g in allen orange Farbvarianten + 1 Beifänger Japanrot
Wer: war mit 2 Freunden dort
Fänge:35 Dorsche,2Hornies als Nachläuferaber nicht gelandet
Gewicht: 2-8 Pfund
sonstiges: Kapitän und Bootsmann sehr bemüht beim keschern und mit der Verflegung.Der Kapitän war sehr bemüht fisch zu finden,was sich auch in den Fischkisten wiederspiegelte.Tolle Tour


----------



## bacalo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.05.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen Westliche Ostsee
Wind: 3-4 O, abnehmend
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drift: angenehm
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15-25 m
Jiggfarbe: - Orangeglitter
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Braun und Schwarz/Silber, 50 -100 Gramm
Montage: 1 Beifänger
Wer: mit einem guten Kumpel
Fänge: 13 Dorsche, 16 retour
Anzahl der Angler an Bord: 26​ 
Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.05.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen Westliche Ostsee
Wind: 2-3 OSO, abnehmend
Himmel: überwiegend blauer Himmel
Drift: angenehm
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15-25 m
Jiggfarbe: - Orangeglitter und rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Braun und Schwarz/Silber, 50 - 75 Gramm
Montage: 1 Beifänger
Wer: mit einem guten Kumpel
Fänge: 16 Dorsche, 30 (!) retour
Anzahl der Angler an Bord: 21
Hatte auf Orangeglitter angenehmen Stress mit den Unter40iger Dorschies (36-39 cm)​ 
Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.05.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen Westliche Ostsee
Wind: 1(-2) OSO, drehend auf W
Himmel: überwiegend blauer Himmel
Drift: gering
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15-25 m
Jiggfarbe: - Orangeglitter und rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Braun und Schwarz/Silber, 50 Gramm 
Snap´s: 30 Gramm rot/schwarz bzw gelb/rot
Montage: 1 Beifänger (nur bei Pilker)
Wer: mit einem guten Kumpel
Fänge: 6 Dorsche (Ü70 auf Snapper, 4 auf Pilker und ca. 10 retour
Anzahl der Angler an Bord: 24
Aufgrund des Wetterumschwungs waren die Dorsche äußerst vorsichtig; viele Aussteiger und bestimmt 20 x wurde der Twister über den Hakenbogen gezogen.​

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.05.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen Westliche Ostsee
Wind: 0-1 W
Himmel: bedeckt mit einzelnen Sonnenstrahlen
Drift: Nicht erkennbar
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15-25 m
Jiggfarbe: - Orangeglitter und rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Braun und Schwarz/Silber, 30-60 Gramm
Montage: 0
Wer: mit einem guten Kumpel
Fänge: 12 Dorsche bis 80 cm, gut im Futter stehend
Anzahl der Angler an Bord: 21
Sehr vorsichtiges Beißverhalten, sogar der Snapper hing am Maulrand.​ 

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.05.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Ostpreußen I
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen Westliche Ostsee
Wind: 1-3 WNW
Himmel: überwiegend blauer Himmel
Drift: zunehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 15-25 m
Jiggfarbe: - Orangeglitter und rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Braun und Schwarz/Silber, 50 -100 Gramm
Montage: 1 Beifänger
Wer: mit einem guten Kumpel
Fänge: 6 Dorsche, 5 retour
Anzahl der Angler an Bord: 21
Dem Bootsmann Dato spreche ich mein Lob aus, angenehmer Zeitgenosse. Wie der Bootsführer jedoch seinen Kutter ausrichtete stimmte mich nachdenklich; diesen Herren möchte ich mal beim Einparken auf einen Einkaufsparkplatz erleben, hoffe er versucht es nicht neben meinem Fahrzeug L L .​ 


Alles in allem wieder eine schöne Angelwoche auf dem Kutter meiner 1. Wahl. Lob und Anerkennung an Kapitän Thomas, Siegbert und Wolfgang. Wir sehen uns wieder !!!!!​ 
Gruß
Peter und Michel​


----------



## deger (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.2011
Kutter / Boot: Quicksilver 500 Pilothouse 60PS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Wind: 2-3 NW
Himmel: überwiegend bedeckt, teils leichter Regen
Drift: topp
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 6-9m

Montage: Schleppfischen und Naturköderangeln
Wer: ZZ und ich
Fänge: ca. 50 Dorsche 30 retour und ca. 50 Platte 20 retour
Anzahl der Angler an Bord: 2


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis: 20.05. 2011 von 6.30-13 Uhr

Kutter / Boot: Zwergi

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken, Meeschendorf (5 u 12 Meter), Staberhuk an der Spitze (5-10 Meter) Staberhuk vorm BW Turm (10 Meter)

Wind: kaum aus SO

Wetterlage: mal Sonne , mal bewölkt, mal diesig, trocken und warm.

Drift: 0-0,5Knt

Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-12 Meter

Jiggfarbe: Pink, Rot

Pilkerfarbe: Schw/rot

Montage: Pilker/Jigg, Mefo-Blinker, Gufi und Twister solo

Wer: Torben von Baltic und ich

Fänge: Gefangen ca. 60 Stk, mitgenommen 36 Stk

Besonderheiten/Vorkommnisse:

Was gibt es doch für Knallköpfe auf dem Wasser, wir fischen vor Staberhuk und in aller Seelenruhe tuckert mir ein Leihboot mit 4 Personen, 10 Meter hinter mir über meine Schnur obwohl sie genau gesehen haben, dasss wir dort angeln :cursing:
Ich konnte die Schnur noch retten und nach einem kurzen Wortwechsel mit den Personen zogen sie laut grölend weiter.
Die Burschen haben später an der Untiefentonne geangelt, aber zu hören waren sie noch Kilometer weiter :dagegen
Ich glaube die Ostsee ist zu klein für alle geworden :evil:

Auf dem Rückweg gab es zwischen Meeschendorf und Stabrerhuk noch eine Schule Schweinswale zu bewundern...geil ::


----------



## dorschy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

:vik:dickes petri! war bestimmt ein super tag,bis auf die 4hirnis! gruss dorschy#h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.05.2011

Kutter / Boot: Ms Blauort

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe/ bis hoch nach Dänemark

Wind: 1-2

Himmel: strahlender Sonnenschein

Drift: gering

Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25m

Jiggfarbe: Japanrot/Orange-Glitter/am Nachmittag Schwarz

Pilkerfarbe: Rot/Schwarz 
Montage: 2 Jiggs + Pilker ohne Drilling/ 1Jig+1Pilker/ Buttvorfach

Wer: 1 guter Freund (Brassenkönig) + ca. 25 andere

Fänge: 8 Fische zum Mitnehmen, die ganze Palette Dorsch (5), Butt (1) und Wittels (2) / Kumpel 3 zum Mitnehmen
Diverse Nemos zurück

Sonstiges:
Es wurde auf alles gefangen, Jiggs hatten aber was Dorsche angeht die Nase vorn!
Auf Wurm wurden extrem viele kleine Platten und Wittels gefangen, eine Drift war wie Köfi-Stippen, zum Teil aber auch schöne Butts und Dorsche.
Ansonsten viele vorsichtige Bisse und einige Aussteiger.

Die Crew war super freundlich und hilfsbereit, weiter so!


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.05.2011 / 16 .00 - 20.30 
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot von Olaf Neumann
Heimathafen : Burgtiefe
Fanggebiet : Großenbrode und Staberhuk
Wind: kaum
Himmel: Sonne und auch leicht bewölkt
Drift: fast keine
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 6-14 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz , japanrot , und silber schwarz
Pilkerfarbe : schwarz-rot /orange und blau , 50 Gramm
sonstige Köder : Wattis
Montage: Pilker , Schleppvorfach 
Wer: mein Mann und ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, 1 Hornhecht​ 


Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.05.2011 / 6.30 - 19.00

Kutter / Boot: Leihboot von Olaf Neumann
Heimathafen : Burgtiefe
Fanggebiet : Staberhuk
Wind: 2 zunehmend 3 
Himmel: Sonne und auch leicht bewölkt
Drift: zum Anfang nur leichte nachher wurde es mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 6-14 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz , japanrot , und grau schwarz
Pilkerfarbe : schwarz-rot /orange , gelb und blau , 50 - 75 Gramm
sonstige Köder : Wattis , Heringsfetzen und Rinderherz
Montage: Pilker ,Beifänger , Schleppvorfach , Posenmontage für Hornhechte
Wer: mein Mann und ich
Fänge: 15 Dorsche, 29 Hornhechte​


----------



## Matze 28 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 20.5.11  / 7uhr bis 14uhr
Kutter/Boot : Mein Schlauchi
Fanggebiet : Eckernförder Bucht
Wind : 2 Nordwest
Himmel: Sonnig
Angel/Fangtief. 5-7m
Köder/Montage: Pose Heringsgsfetzen / Buttlöffel und Wattis
Fänge: 18 Butt davon 2 C&R / 10.Hornis / 1 Dorsch 
Wer  : Ich und ein Kollege


Sonstiges: Am Strand wurden mit Watthose und Blinker gute Hornis gefangen.

Gruss Matze


----------



## DerSchmale32 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *20./21.05.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* Antje D
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Maasholm/ zw.Schleimünd-Dk
*Wind:* schwach umlaufend 1-2
*Himmel:* strahlender Sonnenschein
*Drift:* fast gar nicht
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca.15-20m
*Montage:* Jig Montage versch. Farben,Pilker 55g Schwarz/Rot,Gelb/Grün
*Wer:* Zwei Kumpels und meine Wenigkeit 
*Fänge:* Zu zweit(Tobi erstemal auf`m Kutter#t,war nicht sein Ding) Gesamt 24 Stück , davon 5 zwischen 50-65cm und viele die wieder schwimmen!
*Sonstiges:* Nachdem 2010 Pause war für mich , war dies eine der schönsten Touren seit langem , Wetter Hammer- zwar nicht fürs Angeln aber für die Seele:vik:.Schiff /Besatzung super. Ich denke aufgrund des Wetters war es schon sehr schwer an Fisch zu kommen . Wer nicht Aktiv geangelt hat ging auch fast leer aus , soweit wie ich das aber überblicken konnte hatte aber jeder seinen Fisch .
War meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Kapitän. Erste Ansage bevor es losging "Leute denkt dran 38 cm Mindestmaß"#6 
Auch längere Umsetzzeiten wurden angesagt. Meines erachtens nach hat er sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben.Auch das Gaffen hat er sich nicht aus der Hand nehmen lassen.Er hatte seine Augen überall.Viele kurze Driften ,weil das Boot stand als wenn es geankert hätte#t.Fischkisten alle Piccobello sauber.

Also alles in allem , zwei super Tage. Empfehlenswert.


----------



## GraFrede (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *21.05.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* Antje D
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Schleimünde 3,5 -10 SM
*Wind:* schwach umlaufende SÖ Winde .
*Himmel:* Sonne pur
*Drift:* fast gar nicht
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca.13-20m
*Montage:* Doppeljig-Montage in Original Japan rot 5cm mit Danmark Pilker in 100 gr. Später Solo Pilker
*Wer:* solo
*Fänge:* 14 maßige Dorsche; schöne Größen dieses Jahr
*Sonstiges:*Dorsche waren total auf Sandaale fixiert.Morgens gejiggt. Später Solo Pilker. Der Sandaal in 60 gr. von HaKuma ging voll nach vorne los.
#6:l.Schiff /Besatzung wie immer super drauf.


----------



## gambo (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *26.+27.05.11
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Simone
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Eckernförde/Eckernförder Bucht
*Wind:* Stark 5-6
*Himmel:* erster Tag Sonne, zweiter Tag Regen
*Drift:* stark bis sehr stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 8-15m
*Montage:*. Pilker 55g Schwarz/Rot, rot/gelb
*Wer:* Ich, ein kumpel und 13 andere
*Fänge:* Zu zweit gesamt 14 maßige Dorsche an beiden Tagen#d
*Sonstiges:* Sehr schwieriges angeln aufgrund des Windes. Die Fische waren extrem verstreut, kaum ein hot spot der mehr als 2 Fische brachte. Der Wind drehte bis zu dreimal am Tag. Am zweiten Tag sehr viele Nemos, was vielen leuten anscheinend egal war als ich in die Kisten geschaut habe:r und natürlich vom Kapitän toleriert wird;+.


----------



## strandlaeufer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *29.05.11
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Laboe, vor Damp 2000, Richtung DK 
*Wind:* 4-5 Süd-West
*Himmel:* bedeckt, selten Regen
*Drift:* mäßig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 12-18m
*Montage:*. Pilker 100g Schwarz/Rot, Jigs rot/schwarz
*Wer:* Ich und ein Kumpel, insgesamt 30 Angler
*Fänge:* 12 maßige Dorsche bei mir
*Sonstiges:* Schwieriges Angeln aufgrund des Windes. Viele Fische untermaßig. Schöner Tag, gut Fisch. #h


----------



## sundangler (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *02.06.11
*Kutter / Boot:* Merry Fisher 725
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:*Ostsee Insel Hiddensee, Plantagengrund
*Wind:* 3-4 Nord-West
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* mäßig
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 8-15m
*Montage:*. Pilker, Gummifisch, Wobbler
*Wer:* Ich und ein 3 Kumpel´s
*Sonstiges: *12 Dorsche um die 60cm und einen Hornfisch


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin zusammen,

hier mein Bericht von gestern!

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *02.06.11 (Vatertagstour, man glaubt es kaum ohne Promille!)
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Ostpreussen
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen, Fahrrinne vor Westernmarkeldorf
*Wind:* 3-4 N/W,später abnehmend
*Himmel:* Sonne, Sonne, Sonne !!
*Drift:* zum Anfang perfekt, später schwächer
*Angel / Fangtiefe: *ca. 13 m
*Montage:*. ausschlließlich GuFi´s solo, 40-50 g Köpfe, später 30 g, Jig´s und Shad´s in schwarz rot, oder nur rot
*Wer:* Mein Dad uns ich und ca. 20 Andere
*Fänge:* zusammen 35 maßige Dorsche, alle zwischen 50 und 75 cm, einige Nemo´s (trotzdem aber maßige, unser Maß waren 40 cm) wieder zurück
*Sonstiges:* Megageiler Tag, mit Spitzenwetter!
Es hat einfach alles gepaßt. Gleich beim ersten Stop haben wir 8 Marmorierte verhaften können.
So ging es dann immer weiter, fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer.
Aber nur auf GuFi, ich hatte zwischendurch immer mal wieder Eisele Pilker solo mit Oktopuss ausprobiert, aber nachdem mein Dad dann weiter auf GuFi gefangen hat und ich nicht, habe ich wieder umgeswitched.
Alle Kutter aus Heilitown befanden sich an, oder auf der Fahrrinne. Wir hatten Platz ohne Ende auf dem Kahn, da nicht ausgebucht war!
Auch die Anderen Angler auf dem Schiff haben gut bis sehr gut gefangen.
War meine zweite Tour in diesem Jahr und beide Male mehr als gut gefangen!
Subjektives Empfinden, es geht hoffentlich wieder aufwärts mit unseren heimischen Torsks.


Gruß,
Abriß


----------



## immerfänger (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Volker,

da kann ich nur Petri Heil sagen! Wir waren vor 14 Tagen mit dem Boot eines Kollegen zum Dorsch schleppen mit Wobler in Puttgarden. Wassertiefe 7,5 m und da knallte es genauso. 63 Dorsche in 5 Stunden, von den Alulatten nicht zu sprechen. Leider war keine Mefo dabei....

Bis dann
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## gluefix (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *02.06.11, 0600-1000Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde, 8 sm vor Travemünde über meiner Lieblingsstelle *
Wind:* 1-2 drehend, meist W
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* 0,5 kn S-SO
*Montage:*. Gummifisch
*Wer:* Ich 
*Sonstiges: *ca. 30 Dorsche 51 -75 cm, nur >60 mitgenommen, mehrere Doubletten, Dorsche waren teilweise noch mit Hering vollgefressen und teilweise schon Krebse


----------



## jannisO (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Petri gluefix
tolle Strecke #6


----------



## Derber-Darm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *03.06.11, 10-18Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* unser eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Heiligenhafen, bei ko 5* 26-35m
Wind:* 2-3 n
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Montage:*.-pilker solo zwischen 75 und 100 gr. zt. mit beifänger , -vibrazock
*Wer:* dorsch2345 2 weitere und ich
*Sonstiges: *ca. 30 maßige Dorsche 3 wittlinge div. kleine zurück...dorschangler natürlich einen richtig schönen verloren:cnaja so ist angeln und manchmal triffts halt zum glück die richtigen:vik::vik:
zwischendurch schwamm dann mal 2 m neben unserem boot nen tümmler#6


----------



## Seewolf-Frank (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:   4. Juni 21Std.Tour
Kutter:                  MS Fio  Hvide Sande
Seegebiet:             Nordsee
Wind:                    Windstärke 2 morgens nachmittgas 4-5
Fangtiefe:              30-60m
Montage:               Pilker mit Vorfach oder Naturködervorfach
Fänge:                  Dorsche bis 9,9kg zu Zweit ca. 25Dorsche
Sonstiges:             im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr nur die hälfte 
                           an Fisch gefangen - der Kapitän hat mich 
                           auch mehr an einen Ostsee-Kapitän erinnert
                           Letztes Jahr mit Ulrik(LeneFrom) klappte das 
                           Wrackangeln wesentlich besser!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischmansfriend (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 30*.05.11, 0700-1400Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Eckernförder Bucht
*Wassertiefe:* 6-9m
*Wind:* 1-2 erst von S, dann NO
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* 0,5 kn 
*Montage:*. Buttlöffel, Grundblei mit Nachläufer, Watti und Ringler
*Wer:* Ich + 1 Kumpel
*Sonstiges: *2 Dorsche, 22 Platten, etwa zur Hälfte Flundern und Schollen, 1 Horni
*Sonstiges:* Tolles Wetter, beste Bedingungen, gute Fänge: mehr geht nicht ;-)


----------



## gluefix (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



jannisO schrieb:


> Petri gluefix
> tolle Strecke #6


  Petri Dank |wavey:


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2 , 3 Juni 2 tages Tour
Kutter: MS Fio Hvide Sande
Seegebiet: Nordsee
Wind: Windstärke 3-4
Fangtiefe: 30-60m
Montage: Pilker mit Vorfach oder Naturködervorfach
Fänge: hatte alleine ca. 25 kg filet. größter dorsch an bord 1,10m . geile tour mit viel sonne . jeder hat sein fisch gefangen.


----------



## ceo101 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *08.06.11, 07:00-14:00Uhr
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Vorwärts
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Timmendorf (Poel) / Rerik
*Wassertiefe:* 10-15m
*Wind:* 3-4  NO
*Himmel:* bedeckt/sonnig/Nebel
*Drift:* kaum
*Montage:*. Pilker solo (Eisele Pro-Select Blau-Gelb) bzw (Kieler Blitz Danmark Rot-Gelb) mit Beifänger (Jig Japanrot)
*Wer:* Ich + Vater + 6 andere
*Sonstiges: *Ich 15 Dorsche (größter 62cm) + Vater (ungefähr 20 (größter 66cm)) und auch viele Untermaßige, insgesamt auf dem Boot 130 Dorsche
*Sonstiges:* die meisten Fänge waren Vormittags, Nachmittags wurden nur noch wenige gefangen, sonst super Angeltag


----------



## gluefix (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde, 8 sm vor Travemünde über meiner Lieblingsstelle *
Wind:* 2 O, SO
*Himmel:* heiter
*Drift:* 1 kn W
*Montage:*. Gummifisch
*Wer:* Ich 
*Sonstiges: *wieder ca. 20 Dorsche, allerdings nur 5 Stück >60 cm, größter war ne runde 80, mit gutem Anlegen sogar knapp drüber, nur >60 cm entnommen


----------



## barschträumer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 1*1.06.11
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes Schlauboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:*  vor Warbs Eck*
Wind:* 2 O, SO
*Himmel:* heiter nachmitttag Regen
*Drift:* *
Montage:*. Grund geschleppt /Pose
*Wer:* Ich und Papadorsch
*Sonstiges: *11 Hornhechte  1wittling 10cm schwimmt wieder


----------



## gluefix (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde Richtung Sonne*
Wind:* Anfangs 0, dann auffrischend 3 W
*Himmel:* heiter, bevölkt
*Drift:* 1 kn O
*Montage:*. Gummifisch
*Wer:* wieder mal ich :q
*Sonstiges: *ca. 30 Dorsche, allerdings nur die Hälfte mitgenommen (eigentlich schon zuviel aber einige waren zu tief gehakt und wären wohl eingegangen) Entnommene Fische zwischen 55- 65 cm, diesmal waren keine wirklichen Granaten dazwischen, alles eine Durschschnittsgröße und nur einen einzigen Babydorsch, der Rest war deutlich maßig. Hat aber trotzdem am sehr feinen Geschirr viel Spass bereitet :q


----------



## Astarod (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.6 5:30-11:00
Kutter / Boot:meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Travemünde
Wind:erst 3, dann abnehmend
Himmel:erst klar,dann bewölkt
Drift:fast nix
Angel / Fangtiefe:12-15 Meter
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarberange
Montage:Beifänger
Wer:Neffe und ich
Fänge:etwa 25-30 Dorsche
Sonstiges:Viele kleine mit bei,sogar kranke Fische.
Bis 15 Meter ging was,danach nix mehr.


----------



## fschimmi71 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *12.06.11
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes Boot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Neustadt Pelzerhaken*
Wind:* 2 O
*Himmel:* heiter vormittags Regen
*Drift:* *viel
Montage:*. Pilker
*Wer:* Kapitän und Steuermann
*Sonstiges: *1 Dorsch viele Anzeigen bei 4-8m im Mittelwasser

Das mit den Kranken Fischen sieht und hört sich nicht toll an.
Hoffe nicht das es mehr wird.
Wer welche fängt sollte es mal posten, damit man mal einen Überblick bekommt.


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *12.06.11
*Kutter / Boot:* ms einigkeit  
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:**Hh
Wind:* 1-2
*Himmel:* gut teilweise bewölkt
*Drift:* *erst wenig später stark
Montage:*. Pilker beifänger
*Wer:* ich und mein vaddi
*Sonstiges: *erst an der rinne,später unbekannte stelle
gefangen: 14 dorsche einer davon megagroß 2 wittlinge beide wieder zurück und 8 untermaßige dorsche ebenfalls release

alle mitgenommenern dorsch recht stattlich


----------



## gluefix (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde,um 0400Uhr immer der Sonne entgegen :q , Lübecker Bucht*
Wind:* 2-3, später deutlich S abnehmend  also die Sonne hoch kam
*Himmel:* heiter, später sonnig
*Drift:* 1 kn W
*Montage:*. Gummifisch und das übliche bis hin zu ganzen Krebsen
*Wer:* Ich 
*Sonstiges: *habe nicht mitgezählt aber gut und gerne wieder 20 Stück, diesmal habe ich nur die 4 größten  (64,64,69 und 76 cm) mitgenommen der Rest kann weiter wachsen oder darf die Tage nochmal anstehen


----------



## Fish&Chips (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *13.06
*Kutter / Boot:* MS HAI IV
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen / Fahrrinne 
*Wind:* 3, 
*Himmel:* heiter, später sonnig
*Drift:* war da
*Montage:*. Wattwrm und Pilker/Jigs
*Wer:* Ich mein Sohn (premiere) und 17andere
*gefangen:* 2 Wittlinge , ca. 10 Plattfische und ca. 15 Dorsche (viele kleine zurück)
*Sonstiges:* War wieder ein schöner Tag auf der Hai IV...


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *14.06.11, 07:00-15:30Uhr
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligehafen / Fahrrinne (DK)
*Wassertiefe:* 15 - 20m
*Wind:* 4 - 5 NW
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* anfangs kräftig, später mäßig.
*Montage:* Pilker (100g) mit Beifänger (Jig Japanrot), richtig abgeräumt hat aber der Bootsmann mit Gummifisch (85g - Kopf) in Coca-Cola/Glitter.
*Sonstiges: *Zwei Personen, 22 Dorsche (größter 95cm!), davon gingen 12 Stk. mit. Es wurden auch viele untermaßige Leo's und ein paar Wittlinge gefangen. Insgesamt auf dem Boot so ca. 150 Dorsche und 10 Wittlinge.
*Sonstiges:* hervorzuheben ist wieder die gute Stimmung an Bord der Einigkeit. Der Kapitän scheut auch keine langen Ausfahrten (Hinfahrt zur Rinne ca. 2 Std. 20 Minuten), um an den Fisch zu kommen! So macht das Pilken spaß!


----------



## kai-aal (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *15.06.11, 06:00-15:30Uhr
*Boot: *Orkney Costliner
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Fehmarn höhe Katharinenhof
*Wassertiefe:* 15 - 20m
*Wind:* 2 - 3 W
*Himmel:* locker bewölkt
*Drift:* mäßig.
*Montage:* Pilker (100g) mit Beifänger (GuFi)
*Sonstiges:  *Ich war allein unterwegs und konnte 53 Dorsche ins Boot heben. Ich habe nur Fische über 45cm mitgenommen und so waren es am Ende noch 27 Stück die filetiert wurden.


----------



## gluefix (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *15.06, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde,um 0400Uhr , Lübecker Buchtvor Travemünde*
Wind:* 2-3
*Himmel:* heiter, später sonnig
*Drift:* Anfangs fast 1 kn 
*Montage:*. Gummifisch und das übliche bis hin zu ganzen Krebsen
*Wer:* Ich und bootangler
*Sonstiges: *wir haben nicht mitgezählt, schätzungsweise 50 Fische zusammen (eher mehr), nur 2,3 unter 40, die Masse zwischen 55-65, 2,3 ordentliche Burschen auch mit zwischen und den Fisch des Tages, vermutlich des Jahres im Drill verloren |uhoh:, Bilder folgen, die hat noch der Bootangler


----------



## gluefix (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *16.06, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde, Lübecker Bucht*
Wind:* gute 3, später 1-2
*Himmel:*regnerisch, später auflockernd bis heiter, morgens echt kalt, später ungewöhnlich schwül
*Drift:* 0,7 - 1,0 kn
*Montage:*. Gummifisch Speziale
*Wer:* Ich + meine Mum
*Sonstiges:* wir haben nicht mitgezählt, es waren auch nicht so viele wie sonst, schätzungsweise 15 Stk , aber ALLES wahre Bomber :q (um die 70/75cm +/-)


----------



## gluefix (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *17.06, 20:00-00:30 Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde, Lübecker Bucht*
Wind:* gute 3 aus S, gegen 20:00 Uhr drehend 1, ab 22:00Uhr O auffrischend
*Himmel: *heiter bis wolkig
*Drift:* Anfangs 1 kn, später 0 kn
*Montage:*. Gummifisch Speziale
*Wer:* Ich + meine Mum
*Sonstiges:* das gleiche Spiel wie immer, wollte eigentlich nur meine neue Rute ausprobieren, welche ich mir Vormittags gekauft habe , 2 durften zum Fotoshooting mit anschließendem Dinner mitkommen (59, 65), so das war es wohl auch erstmal für diese und folgende Woche, jetzt brauche ich erstmal Urlaub


----------



## rahnschote (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:                          Freitag 17.06/6-9UHR
Wo:                             Lübecker bucht vor Niendorf
Wer:                            Ich ,Richi und mein Vadder
Womit:                         Mit dem Kutter meines Vaters
Wetter:                        Strammer westwind,4-5...
Köder :                         Hauptsächlich blaue pilker,
                                  Beifänger gingen gar nicht...
Fang:                           Zusammen 42Dorsche(40-65cm)

Fazit:                          hat mal wieder spaß gemacht,trotz nicht so gutem wetters,und materialschwund(Rutenring abgeflogen:r)


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 21.6.2011
Boot: Kuddel IV
Wo: Burg, geangelt weit um Staberhuk
Wer: Kuddel, 2 Freunde und ich
Fänge: 50 Dorsche zw. 45-70 cm und diverse kleine und ein Knurrhahn!!!
WIND: erst 4, später 2 dann wieder 3-4, Drift von viel bis wenig


----------



## Sven1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.06.11 
Angelzeit: 10.25-13.45 
Fangzeit: vereinzelt 
Fangtiefe:9-24m 
Boot: MS Einigkeit 
Heimathafen: Heilinghafen 
Wind: Morgens 3-4, ab Mittag ca 2 
Himmel: durchgehend Sonne 
Drift: im Sund am zum anfang extrem(2,5 knoten), später fast 0 
Jigfarbe: 
Pilkerfarbe: Solo Pilker Rot/Schwarz 
Fischart: Dorsch 
Anzahl: 6 / 6 
Gewicht: 
Länge: 45-55cm / zu klein


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 22.6.2011
Boot: wegen zuviel Wind aufn Kutter, MS Tanha
Wer: 2 Freunde und ich
Wind: erst 4-5 später 3 aus SW
Köder: Gummi Nr 1 Eigenbau 
Fänge: 40 Dorsche zw 40-75 cm, die meisten zw 50-65, diverse zurück, haben den Pott richtig gerockt
Sonstiges: erst haben wir alles unter 45 released bis uns der Bootsmann komisch kam !?!? Haben aber auch auf das mindestmass geachtet


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 23.6.2011
Boot: ms Tanja 
Wo: unter der Brücke durch Richtung sagas-Bank
Wind: WS 6 aus SW
Wer: heute zu siebt
Fänge: Tobi, Adrian und ich 29, die restlichen 4 zus. 13. Alle zw 40-65 cm. Die kleinen nicht mitgezählt 
Köder: wir mal wieder Gummi, die anderen alles was die Kiste hergab


----------



## degl (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Gestern, 23.6.2011

Ms AntjeD/Maasholm

3 Dorsche nur auf Pilker 50/52/53

Dank der nur Pilkermontage, keinne Lütten, also sehr selektiv.

Bisse im 1 1/2-Std.-Takt.............etwas mühsam, aber mal wieder draussen gewesen

gruß degl


----------



## welsfaenger (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.6.2011
Boot: MS Antares, Orth
Wer: zu siebt
Gebiet: Tonne 5
Wetter: Heiter, Wind 4-5 aus SW
Fänge: nur Kleinkram, nix vernünftiges rausgekommen, ewig lange Driften
Sonstiges: Bootsmann Rio war das beste an der Tour, eigentlich vernünftige Bedingungen aber nur im Kindergarten gefischt. Auf dem Boot kann man nur vorne und hinten gut werfen, an den Seite fast unmöglich.


----------



## welsfaenger (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 25. und 26.6.2011, 2 Tagestour
Boot: MS Störtebecker
Wer: wieder zu siebt, insgesamt 15 Mann auf dem Boot
Wetter: Samstag heirter, Wind 4-5, Sonntag bedeckt Wind 2-3 kaum noch Drift
Gebiet: Langelandbelt
Fänge: Unzählig, haben später nur noch die mitgenommen die gegafft werden mussten (und wir haben nie unter 65 gegafft  )
Sonstiges: Wahnsinns Tour, richtig gute Fische hochgekommen, sehr viele zwischen 65 - 75 cm. Einziges Problem der STörtebecker ist schon wieder bis 2014 ausgebucht :-(.


----------



## Samdeek (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Heute
Wer ich und mein schlauchi
Wo in kühlungsborn auf dem trolle grund
Wind gute 3
Mach ewigem suchen hab ich minischwärme bei 14m gefunden
Die größe ist im schnitt klasse gewesen 50 war mein mindestmaß davon konnt och dann prp drift mehrere mein nennen
Gesammt waren es 11 stück das reicht und ich war zufrieden.
Vom bootsverleiher kamen einige mit langen nasen wieder und sehr leichten fischkisten.
Nochwas zum bestand hier, ich war gestern und heute 7 stunden am suchen bis ich eine stelle finden konnte die vielversprechen war sonnst 0 anzeigen an dorsch.
Was ich aber immer und immerwieder gefunden hatte waren heringe oder makrelenblasen sorauf ich nicht aus war.
Morgen geht es weiter


----------



## Vechteangler (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *24.06 - 25.06.2011 (24 Stunden Tour )
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Jule
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Heiligenhafen nach Dänemark*
Wind:* erst 5 dann abnehmend
*Himmel: *heiter bis wolkig
*Montage:*. Wattwurmmontage , Beifänger und Pilker
*Wer:* 12 Personen
*Fänge* *: *auf dem ganzen Schiff ca. 100 Platten , ca. 200 Dorsche und 3 Witties zum mitnehmen .
*Wir fahren schon ein paar jahre mit  Kap. Thomas immer drei 24 Stunden fahrten im Jahr diese Touren sind einfach super . Alles passt Das Schiff ( MS Jule ) , die Besatzung und ganz wichtig die verpflegung !*
*Habe noch ein paar fotos von der spitzen Tour gemacht*.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 2.7.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Langeland1
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Laboe
*Wind:* NW, ca. 6-7 BFT
*Wetter:* ca. 14°C, Regen
*Montage:* Wattwurmmontage
*Wer:* Manne, Andy, ich und ca. 20 andere
*Fänge* *:* Manne 2 Dorsche und 1 Platte, Andy 1 Dorsch, ich 6 Platten und 1 Dorsch was eher die obere Grenze auf dem Kutter markierte. 
*Fazit:* Aufgrund der teilweise starken Driften sehr schwierige Angelei. Fische bissen immer nur vereinzelt meist am Vormittag. Wegen des relativ starken Windes blieb der Käpitän immer dicht unter Land.


----------



## Sven1984 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.07.2011 
Angelzeit: 8.30-13.30Uhr 
Fangzeit: durchgehend 
Fangtiefe:15-20m 
Boot: MS Silverland 
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken 
Wind: 1 
Himmel: bedeckt - Sonnig 
Drift: agenehm 
Jigfarbe: 
Pilkerfarbe: Solo Pilke Orange, Schwarz Rot, Gummi Grünglitter  
Fischart: Dorsch 
Anzahl: 20 / 10 
Gewicht:6 Kg Filet 
Länge: 40-60cm / zu klein


----------



## barschträumer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*




*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 
*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 8.7.2011
*Kutter / Boot:** Blauort
heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Büsum
*Wind:* 3 abnehment
*Wetter:* Regenschauer dann Trocken
*Montage:*Makrelenvorfach  Bunt
*Wer:* Papadorsch und ich
*Fänge* *:* 160 zusammen  Jeder an Bord zwischen 50 und 100  
*Fazit: trotz anfängichen regen  schöne ausfahrt  wenig kleine Markelen  einige sehr schöne ca. 50cm*


----------



## gluefix (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde*
Wind:* 3, später 4 S. SO
*Himmel:* heiter
*Drift:* 0.2-0.7 Dank Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:* Ich 
*Fang:* jede Menge Dorsch, Top3: 83, 81,76cm, ansonsten nicht ein untermaßiger
*Sonstiges: *Weil es mich einfach wieder in den Fingern juckte und ich weiß wo ich sie finde :q:q


----------



## Dingsens (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *09.07.2011
*Kutter/Boot: *MS Seeadler
*Heimathafen/Seegebiet: *ab Rostock Stadthafen
*Wind/Wetter: *ca. ne 3 südlich/heiter bis leicht bewölkt
*Drift: *kaum,mit Maschinenkraft etwas besser
*Wer: *ich und Kollege+ 12 andere
*Montage: *Gummifisch und Beifänger (Dorschfliege/Twister)
*Fang: *5x Dorsch 46-60 und 1X big Mama *84/6,3kg!!! :vik:
Sonstiges: *Auf dem gesamten Schiff wurde sehr gut gefangen. Bis Mittag ca. 2 Stunden Beißflaute,danach umgesetzt und nochmal paar schöne Fische an Bord geholt. Ich war stückzahlmäßig einer der Schlechtesten,was die dicke Berta aber wieder gut gemacht hat.
Hatte irgendwie geträumt und beim ersten Anhupen stand meine Rute noch schön verpackt an der Reeling! #q
Vielen Dank an den Skipper und die Crew für einen tollen Tag und der intensiven Suche nach Fisch bei Beißflaute.


----------



## gluefix (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute, 0500-1000
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde
*Wind:* s, SW auffrischend 3
*Himmel:* heiter
*Drift:* 0.2-0.7 Dank Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:* Ich und 2 andere
*Fang:* Ich: 3 schöne dickbauchige Brummer zwischen 70-80cm, ansonsten noch 1 X Doublette bei Vadder, 75/65cm, die sich einig gewesen und ersteinmal ne gefühlte Minute Schnur genommen und fest gesetzt :q, hätte ja auch eine fette Zufalls-Mefo sein können oder mal nen Steini :q
*Sonstiges: *Weil es gestern so schön war, jetzt gibts den Rest der Woche wieder Filet in der ganzen Family und bei den Kollegen :q:q


----------



## Topic (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.07 von 8 bis 19 uhr

Boot: privat

Gebiet: vor Boltenhagen,Elmenhorst, Steinbeck

Wind:von ner 3 bis ententeich an dem Tag
Himmel: erst Heiter später bewölkt

Montage: egal was alles wurde genommen Pilker alle möglichen Farben;Beifänger egal was Gummifische es lief alles

Wer:2 kumpels und ich

Fang: jeder hatte so um die 20 St. nichts großes..... groß war knapp über 50 und klein so 20 cm
jeder konnte ein paar mit nehmen der größte teil schwimmt wieder.

sonstiges:waren an ner kante von 13 auf 15 m und hielten uns den ganzen tag da auf...mit erfolg
es sind immernoch hornhechte unterwegs konnten sie an der oberfläche jagen sehen,sowie springende meerforellen.

ein sehr gelungener Tag der mit einem Sonnenbrand im gesicht geendet hat |supergri


----------



## Alex1986 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.07.2011
Angelzeit: 5:55-12:45
Fangzeit: über den Tag verteilt
Fangtiefe:10-20m 
Boot: MS Südwind 
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken 
Wer: Unsere 16 Mann Gruppe und noch 4 weitere
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: strahlender Sonnenschein 
Drift: erst gut, später fast gar nicht mehr 
Jigfarbe: Japanrot, Neongelb, Silber 
Pilkerfarbe: Orangesilber, Pink, Lila, Schwarz
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, Makrele 
Anzahl: Ich 18 davon 8 Wittlinge, der Rest der Gruppe durchschnittlich 12
Gewicht/Größe: Wir haben alles ab 40 cm mitgenommen. Der Größte am Tag war 2,5 Kg! 
Sonstiges: Sind schon um 5:30 Uhr ausgefahren, da Hafenfest war und unser Schiff an einer Regatta teilnahm! War ein super Tag. Jeder hatte seine Fische. Alle waren zufrieden und das Wetter tat sein übriges dazu!:vik:


----------



## Alex1986 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.07.2011 
Angelzeit: 7:40- 12:50
Fangzeit: Morgens sehr gut, zum Mittag hin weniger
Fangtiefe:10-20m 
Boot: MS Südwind 
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken 
Wind: 1-2 
Himmel: Sonne Pur 
Drift: Gut bis Sehr Gut 
Jigfarbe: Japanrot, Braun und Grün 
Pilkerfarbe: Orangesilber, Grünbraun, Gelb
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, Makrele, Hornhecht, Butt 
Anzahl: Ich 20#:, der Rest der Gruppe 7-8 wobei einer nix gefangen hat  
Gewicht/Größe: Ich hab alles ab 45 cm mitgenommen. 10 von meinen 20 waren über 1,5 Kg. 
Sonstiges: Ein gelungener Angeltag. Fische und Sonne pur! Ich war super zufrieden mit der Crew und der Unterkunft.
Schon jetzt Vorfreude aufs nächste Jahr...


----------



## gluefix (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *Samstag 16.07.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde
*Wind:* S 2, auffrischend bis 4
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* 0.2-0.7 Dank Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:* Ich + Mum
*Fang:* vielleicht 15 Stk. zu zweit  ,40-60 cm #c, nur zwei von knappe 60 entnommen
*Sonstiges: *Fisch war nur äußerst schwer zu finden, gegen 10:00 Uhr und einem langen hin und her Gefahre und Gesuche gabs dann einige Anzeigen die sich dann auch in Bisse umsetzten. Ich vermute es lag am anhaltenden Südwind und Vollmond in der Nacht davor. An der Slipe war auch echt Niedrigwasser angesagt.*#c. *Man kann halt nicht jeden Tag auf Großwildjagd :q.


----------



## strandlaeufer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.07.11
Angelzeit: 9.15 - 13.15 Uhr
Fangzeit: durchgehend
Fangtiefe: 12 - 18 m
Kutter: Tanja
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen 
Wind: 4 - 5 aus Nord-West
Himmel: sonnig und machmal bedeckt, kein Regen
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 7
Gewicht: 1-3 Pfund
Länge: 40 - 55 cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: Gute Tour, rund 30 Angler, viel Wind, waren unter der Brücke durch, vor Staberhuk und südlich Richtung Grömitz. Wie immer das Standardprogramm von Heiligenhafen, Laboe ist einfach besser.


----------



## oppa 23 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.7.2011
Kutter:  MS FORELLE
Liegeplatz: Heikendorf
Wetter: Wind ohne Ende am nfang noch Regen Angesagt waren 6-7 in böen bis 8!
Angelzeit: 7:10uhr bis 16:00uhr!!!!!!
Montage: Pilke mit mit Jig farben waren total egal
Wer. ein guter freund und ich
Angel tiefe: 14-16m
Fämge: mein Freund 32Dorsche ich 21Dorsche und jeder so 10 wieder zurück in kühle nass!

Fazit: War mal ichtig Geile tour mit der MS FORELLE!
         Essen Super,crew immer net und Freundlich und Heinz 
         Hat die Dorsche gefunden!!!:m

​


----------



## gluefix (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde gaaaanz weit draußen 
*Wind:*1-2 S, SO
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:* Mefo_83 und Ich
*Fang:* schöne Strecke zwischen 40 - 60 cm |supergri
*Sonstiges: *Wieder war der Fisch schwer zu finden ! Die ein oder andere meiner bekannten Stellen half uns schließlich aus dem Schneider. Es gab aber leider auch diesmal nichts  was man hätte keschern müssen #c. Auf dem Bild ist Mefo_83 mit dem Tages größten.


----------



## stefan76 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *26.07.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* 5 PS-Mietboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Lemkenhafen/Fehmarn im Fehmarnsund und Flügger Sand
*Wind:*1-2 S, SO
*Himmel:* anfangs heiter, ab mittag sonnig
*Montage:* Butt-Vorfach, 100 gr.
*Wer:* Ich und zwei weitere
*Fang:* 9 Platte zwischen 30 und 40 cm
*Sonstiges: *Am Anfang im Fehmarnsund kein Erfolg - viele andere Angelboote waren auch vor Ort, haben aber anscheinend auch nur mäßigen erfolg gehabt und sind nach und nach wo anders hingefahren. Im Bereich Flügger Sand auf 5-6 m dann innerhalb von zwei Stunden Erfolg auf Plattfisch gehabt.


----------



## Steinbuttt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *26.07.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* MS "Doberan"
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Warnemünde / Kadettrinne Höhe Darßer Ort
*Wind: *1 SO
*Wetter:* anfangs Wolken, später sonnig
*Montage:* Pilker + 1 Beifänger
*Wer:* wathose1980, ich und drei weitere Kumpels
*Fang:* zusammen über 30 Dorsche bis ca. 60cm, viele untermaßige
*Sonstiges:* Bericht im Regionalthread PLZ 1 - "Aktuelle Fänge zwischen Warnemünde und Darß"


----------



## gluefix (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde gaaaanz weit draußen 
*Wind:* 1-2 O
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:* Fischimi und Ich
*Fang:* ein paar schöne Leos |supergri
*Sonstiges: *Fisch war schwer zu finden, erst der letzte Spot brachte den Erfolg. Fischimi mit seinen größten auf den Bildern.


----------



## Niendorfer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War zwischen 15:00 - 18:00 auch mit eigenem Boot zwischen Niendorf und Scharbeutz unterwegs. Fische waren wirklich schwer zu finden.
Nur ein Dorsch mit knapp 50 cm wollte mit. Pilker mit Heringsvorfach hat ihn überzeugt.
Hoffe auf mehr Erfolg in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Carper one (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.07
Kutter / Boot: Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar ganz weit draußen 
Wind: 1-2 drehend
Himmel: heiter
Drift: mäßig bis schlecht
Montage: Kunstköder
Wer: Freundin und ich
Fang: 9 gute leos, 38 wittlinge, 1 makrele|kopfkrat
Sonstiges: Ersten beiden und letzen beiden drifts waren klasse. Der rest mäßig. Trotzdem wars n schöner Tag.#6


----------



## barschkönig (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich war letzte Woche von Heiligenhafen aus mit der MS Monika 4 Tage unterwegs. Immer in die Mecklenburger Bucht rechts von Fehmarn gefahren, wir waren zu 6. und konnten ca 50 Dorsche fangen, ich hatte 12. Durchschnittsgröße: 55cm, Köder: Pilker mit Beifänger, die meisten gingen aber auf Beifänger.


----------



## flaps_full (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *28.07.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Peter 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar / Boltenhagen Richtung Lübeck
*Wind:* 3-4 NW
*Himmel:* hohe Wolkenfelder, etwas Sonne
*Drift:* normal
*Wer:* Zu zweit und ca. 45 Mitangler aufm Kutter
*Montage:* 1Pilker(60-80g) + 1 Beifänger (rot)
*Fang:* Mit zwei Mann 18 Dorsche von 40 bis 65cm
*Sonstiges:* Der Fisch wurde intensiv gesucht, und man musste sehr konzentriert angeln. Wer nicht weit geworfen hat, hatte wesentlich weniger Fisch, so dass wir mit unserem vollen Eimer doch so einige neidische Blicke auf uns zogen.

dann noch ein Nachtrag vom
*Tag der Ausfahrt: * 08.07.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Peter 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar / vor Poel und Wustrow
*Wind:* 2-3 aus SW
*Himmel:* anfangs Regen, mit Angelbeginn hörte es aber auf, zum Ende dann Sonnenschein
*Drift:* normal bis gering
*Wer:* Ich alleine und 35 Mitangler aufm Kutter
*Montage:* 1Pilker(60-80g) + 1 Beifänger (rot)
*Fang:* 17 Dorsche von 40 bis 65cm
*Sonstiges:* Fast jede Drift ein Volltreffer. Nur über Mittag waren die Fänge etwas mau, da sollte wohl Suppe verkauft werden  Am Heck hatten wohl einige über 50 Stück den Tag. 

Der eigene Jahresbedarf an Dorsch ist jetzt in der Kühltruhe. Das waren zwei sehr schöne Ausfahrten mit viel Fisch in guten Größen.


----------



## strandlaeufer (1. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.07.11
Angelzeit: 9.00 - 15.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: durchgehend
Fangtiefe: 8 - 12 m
Kutter: Langeland 1
Heimathafen: Laboe 
Wind: 4 - 5 aus Nord-West
Himmel: sonnig 
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 2
Gewicht: 1-2 Pfund
Länge: 40 - 42 cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: Keine 10 Dorsche auf dem Schiff, die meisten haben mit Wattwürmern auf Platte geangelt. Hier zwischen 5-10 Fische pro Person, Dorschangeln relativ sinnlos, dafür war das Wetter sehr schön.


----------



## ceo101 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *02.08.2011, 07:00-14:00Uhr
*Kutter / Boot: *MS Vorwärts
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Timmendorf (Poel) / Vor Poel/Rerik
*Wassertiefe:* 10-15m
*Wind:* am Vormittag 0-1, zum nachmittag auffrischend
*Himmel:* sonnig/Nebel
*Drift:* kaum bis keine
*Montage:*. Pilker (Farbe egal) mit Beifänger (Jig Japanrot). Die Dorsche gingen außer einer alle auf Jigs
*Wer:* Ich + Vater + 10 andere
*Sonstiges: *Ich (8 Dorsche) + Vater (12 Dorsche) und auch sehr  viele Untermaßige
*Sonstiges:* Gutes Wetter, was will mann mehr


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (2. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *01.08.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* eigenes Luftboot
*Heimathafen / Fanggebiet:* Lübeck / Lübecker Bucht
*Wassertiefe:* 17m
*Wind:* kein
*Himmel:* erst Sonne dann Mond
*Drift:* -
*Wer:* Traveangler und ich
*Montage:* 1Pilker(50g) + 1 Beifänger (rotschwarz)|supergri
*Fang:* Mit zwei Mann 11 Dorsche von 40 bis 65cm
*Sonstiges:* Die Fische bissen recht vorsichtig. Haben noch einige verloren und einige zurückgesetzt. Sobald es dunkel war, war es auch vorbei mit der Beisserei.


----------



## Edschki (2. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.08.2011
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf (Kieler Aussenfoerde)
*Angelgebiet: *Kieler Aussenfoerde
*Angeltiefe: *12m – 19m
*Angelzeit:* 17:30 – 20:30
*Wind:* NNW, spaeter NNO 0-1
*Himmel:* wechselnd bewoelkt, spaeter wolkenlos
*Drift:* schwach
*Montage:* Pilker mit Jig
*Wer:* Karin u. ich
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche, 50 bis 65 cm
*Sonstiges:*
Die Dorsch bissen ab 19:00 nordoestlich der westlichen Kabeltonne.


----------



## Carper one (4. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.08.2011, 07:00-14:00Uhr
Kutter / Boot: MS Vorwärts
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Timmendorf (Poel) / Richtung SH
Wassertiefe: 10-15m
Wind: am Vormittag 1-3
Himmel: sonnig/ab mittag bedeckt
Drift: kaum
Montage:. Pilker (Farbe dunkel oder kupfer) mit Beifänger (nur braune gingen). 
Wer: Ich, 4 kumpels
Sonstiges: Ich (9 Dorsche, 9 Wittis) + kumpels (Die 4 zusammen 58 dorsche und ca. ebenso viele wittis)
Sonstiges: Gutes Wetter, Anfangs richtung rerik ging garnichts dann nochmal vorm mittag richtung SH wo endlich fisch kam. Noch etliche untermaßige die nicht mit gezählt wurden.


----------



## JapanRot (6. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.08.2011, 06:30-10:00Uhr
Kutter / Boot: mein eigenes , Ryds CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe
Angelgebiet: Schiessgebiet vor Behrensdorf
Wassertiefe: 10-17m
Wind: 1-2 Bft
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: kaum
Montage:. Jig-Montage, 2 Blitz 3er Jigs + hakenloser Pilker
Wer: Ich,
Fang: 8 Dorsche in richtig guten Größen
Sonstiges: kein einiger untermaßiger dabei. Es waren noch ca. 7 andere Boote anwesend. Sollte eigentlich nur ein Motorentest nach erfolgter Reparatur werden...aber weils so schön war... :vik:


----------



## Carper one (11. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08
Kutter / Boot: Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar ganz weit unter land
Wind: 4 - 6 SW
Himmel: Bewölkt regnerisch
Drift: zu schnell
Montage: Kunstköder Gelb roter piker + schwarz roten turbo tail
Wer: 4 freunde
Fang: 3 gute leos, 
Sonstiges: Boot war leider viel zu voll (ca 50 mann) und auf grund des windes sind wir dicht unter land geblieben was die mäßigen fänge erklärt....:c


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.08.11
Kutter / Boot: MS Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Maasholm/ Schleimünde bis Damp
Wind: W-NW 5-6 Boen 8
Himmel: Bedeckt/Regnerisch
Drift: Angelbar
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 10-14m
Jiggfarbe: einmal quer durch die Box
Pilkerfarbe:150gr BlitzPilk DanmarkOrange/Silber ohne Drilling
Montage:2Jigs über Hakenlosen Pilker oder Gummifisch
Wer:Ich alleine +ca 15 andere
Fänge:Ich 1x42er Dorsch, gesamt ca. 30Stk
Sonstiges:Aufgrund der grenzwertigen Windverhältnisse ist der Kapitän leider sehr weit(zu weit!!!) unter Land geblieben. Trotzdem hat der Kapitän in meinen Augen einen guten Job gemacht!!! Viele kurze Stops und öfter mal 10-30min in andere Gebiete gefahren. Den Fisch hat er AUF JEDEN FALL gesucht. Wenn Fisch kam hat er den Spot auch direkt ein 2xmal angefahren um nachzuhaken. Fischtechnisch war es zwar nicht der Knaller, aber es war trotzdem ein netter Tag auf See.


NACHTRAG:

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.07.11
Kutter / Boot:MS Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Maasholm/Schleimünde bis dänische Inseln
Wind:W-SW 4-5
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drifterfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe:15-20m
Jiggfarbe: einmal quer durch die Kiste
Pilkerfarbe:125grBlitzPilker Danmark Orange/Silber ohne Haken
Montage:2Jigs über Hakenlosen Pilker oder Gummifisch
Wer:Ich alleine +ca 20 andere
Fänge:Ich 5Stk zwischen 45 und 65cm, Gesamt ca 80Stk
Sonstiges:Bis jetzt hatte ich Maasholm bzw. die Antje D irgendwie gar nicht auf der Rechnung. Bin da nen bisschen Laboe bzw. Fehmarn verseucht. Da aber an dem Tag kein Schiff in der Kieler Ecke rausgefahren ist, bin ich dann fast schon aus verzweiflung in Maasholm gelandet.Und ich muss wirklich sagen HUT AB!!! Schönes sauberes Schiff, Nette Crew und ein WIRKLICH BEMÜHTER Kapitän(siehe auch oben)!!! An dem Tag kamen wirklich viele Dorsche in der 60+Kategorie. Das gaffen war an dem Tag Kapitänssache und ging RuckZuck!(Respekt!). 


P.S.: Ich habe für Sonntag den 21.8. direkt wieder auf der Antje 4 Plätze gebucht, bis gestern war ich allerdings die einzige Buchung und der Bootsmann hat mir nicht viel Hoffnung gemacht, dass da noch sehr viel zu kommt. Wenn also noch jemand von hier aus´m Board für nächsten Sonntag ne Tour ins Auge gefasst hat, aber noch nichts konkretes gebucht hat, ich nehme gerne noch ein paar anmeldungen für Maasholm entgegen. Ab 12 Personen geht´s los. Wer interesse hat, kann mich gern bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch via PN kontaktieren. Ansonsten muss ich notgedrungen wo anders nach PLätzen schauen.


----------



## el-roberto (13. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.08.2011
Boot: Wracktour mit Gary von Angelwunder/ Estrella 2
Heimathafen: Wiek auf Rügen
Wind: ca.3-5
Drift: wenig
Angeltiefe: 25-40m
Montage: Pilker in gelb/orange solo oder mit einem Twister
Wer?: mein Mein Papa, ich und zwei weitere
Fänge: bei uns beiden zusammen 14 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 80cm
Fazit: absolut empfehlenswert, die Fänge hätten allerdings ein wenig besser sein können


Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.08.2011
Boot: MS Jan CUX
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Wind: 3bft
Drift: wenig
Angeltiefe: 20m
Montage: Gummifische oder Pilker in allen Farben, alles ausprobiert
Wer?:  Mein Papa, ich und ungefähr 30 weitere Unglückliche
Fänge: bei uns beiden: GAR NICHTS, die anderen hatten genau so viel oder 1-2 Dorsche in der Kiste

Fazit: das beste an der Tour war das Mittagessen, wir sind viel rumgefahren, der Skipper hat die Dorsche nicht gefunden. Nachmittags fing es dann auch noch an, zu regnen. 
Und dass der Herr Mielitz die ganze Zeit im Salon sitzt, Fernsehn guckt und nicht einen Ton sagt, fanden einige auch unmöglich.


----------



## Eristo (13. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



el-roberto schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.08.2011
> Boot: Wracktour mit Gary von Angelwunder/ Estrella 2
> Heimathafen: Wiek auf Rügen
> Wind: ca.3-5
> ...




Wenn dein Fazit:" absolut empfehlenswert, die Fänge hätten allerdings ein wenig besser sein können" nach dem meiner Meinung nach durchaus respektablen Fangergebnis nur hinter dem zweiten Beitrag gestanden hätte, wäre es wohl realistischer gewesen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Hornburg (14. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.08.11
Kutter / Boot: MS Tanja
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ nordwestlich von Fehmarn
Wind: 3-4 abnehmend
Himmel: Bedeckt/sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ?
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: 100 g rot/silber, kupfer
Montage:2 Twister über Pilker
Wer: Mein Junior und ich + ca. 30 andere
Fänge:Ich 53er und 65er Dorsch und einen zurück, gesamt ca. 70-80 St.. geschätzt noch ca. 30 kleine
Sonstiges: Es wurden immer nur vereinzelt Dorsche gefangen. Meine beiden hatten je 2 Krebse im Magen. Es wurde auf Pilker und auf Twister gefangen. Es gab keine wirklichen Fangstellen. Nervig waren teilweise die Längsdriften des Kutters, wo die Schnüre alle seitlich an der Bordwand verliefen. Ich habe mich gefragt, warum man den sch... Kutter nicht quer in den Wind stellen kann???;+ Man war mehr am Ablassen und Reinholen als am Angeln!
Fischtechnisch war es zwar nicht der  Knaller, aber es war trotzdem ein netter Tag auf See.
 Auf der Monika, die nicht so weit raus gefahren ist, wurde angeblich ähnliche Stückzahlen pro Mann (2-3) gefangen.


----------



## Eramis (14. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08.11
Kutter / Boot: MS Simone R
http://www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de/
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Eckernförde/ um Damp herum
Wind: kräftig
Himmel: Regen
Drift: Angelbar
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 20-27M
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz oder Rot
Pilkerfarbe:70gr bis 130gr  Pilk ohne Drilling je nach drift
Montage:2Jigs über Hakenlosen Pilker oder Gummifisch
für 10 Würfe ein Heringsforfach
Wer:Ich +ca 11 andere
Fänge:ich 9x Dorsch + 5 Makrelen, gesamt ca. 50maßige
Sonstiges: Schwieriges Angeln wegen des kräftigen Regens

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.08.11
 Kutter / Boot: MS Simone R
 Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Eckernförde/ um Damp herum
 Wind: kräftig
 Himmel: Regen später nicht mehr so schlimm 
 Drift: Angelbar bis schnell
 Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 20-27M
 Jiggfarbe: Schwarz oder Rot
 Pilkerfarbe:70gr bis 130gr  Pilk ohne Drilling je nach drift oder Schwarze 80gr Bleiolive 
 Montage:2Jigs über Hakenlosen Pilker oder Gummifisch und ca. 45cm nachlaufendes Vorfach mit Einzelhaken mit Wattwurm
 Wer:Ich +ca 30 andere
 Fänge:ich 13x Dorsch (4,3Kg Filet), gesamt ca. 40maßige 1x72er
Sonstiges: Heute mehr dickere Dorsche. Aufgrund der grenzwertigen Windverhältnisse hatte der kaptain früher abgebrochen, der Kutter rollte so heftig das er Angst bekam das sich wer was bricht. Durch das nachlaufende Vorfach hatte ich in etwa 10 kleine noch dabei doch auch die beiden großen gingen auf Wattis.


----------



## gluefix (14. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *heute
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde gaaaanz weit draußen 
*Wind:* 3-4 NO
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:*  Ich
*Fang:* 4  für die Küche entnommen 55 cm
*Sonstiges: *Weil ich nach 2 Wochen Segeltörn mal wieder Mobo fahren wollte. Habe echt ganz dicke Backen gemacht und konnte mit Mühe ca. 10 Dorsche rauskitzeln, aber alle eher die kleineren Küstendorsche von 40 -55 cm.  Kurzzeitig stand die MS Christa neben mir (ca. 40 Angler), vielleicht berichtet jemand ? Dann habe ich noch aus ca 50 m Entfernung beobachtet wie ein r Fischer ein ewig langes Netz |bigeyes mit alle paar Meter mal nen Dorsch oder ne Platte raus holte, schien auch nicht so prall gewesen zu sein. Ich frage mich nur manchmal wie der Fisch nur nachwachsen soll #c. Ach ja, Bilder gibts diesmal nicht weil Cam vergessen #q.


----------



## VolkerH (15. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08
Kutter / Boot: Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Richtung Boltenhagen
Wind: 5 - 6 SW
Himmel: Bewölkt regnerisch
Drift: sehr stark und diagonal
Montage: Pilker solo und mit 1 Beifänger
Wer: mein Sohn mit Kumpel und ich 
Fang: gemeinsam 10
Sonstiges: zu viele Angler bei diesen Verhältnissen, macht dann keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin, gestern auf dem fk möwe von bensersiel aus, von 06.00-13.30.
mit dabei waren meine freundin und mein kumpel.
wir haben  bißchen wat über 200 makros gefangen, leider aber ziemlich kleine...(hätte es in den schwärmen nich so viel getüddel gegeben, hätten wir wohl noch gut 50-60 mehr haben können...)
der käpt´n meinte, dass auf den letzten fahrten vormittags weniger und kleinere(bis ca 50 pro mann) gefangen wurden, nachmittags richtig große und meistens ca. 100stk pro angler.

morgen geht´s nochmal los, und wenn dat dann wieder klappt reicht´s auch mit makros in diesem jahr.

wer noch welche will, sollte jetzt los#6

schönen gruß


----------



## gluefix (18. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.08*
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde gaaaanz weit draußen 
*Wind:*1-2
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:*  Ich + Mum
*Fang:* ca 20 Stk 40-60 cm
*Sonstiges: *fisch ist echt schwer zu finden gewesen


----------



## gluefix (18. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *18.08
*Kutter / Boot:* mein eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde gaaaanz weit draußen 
*Wind:* 1-2
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* Treibanker
*Montage:* Kunstköder
*Wer:*  Ich + kumpel
*Fang:* ca. 40 Stk 40 -60 cm, nur jeweils 5 Stk entnommen 55-60 cm
*Sonstiges:* Fisch war recht früh gefunden, ab 11:00 absolut nichts mehr, Falls sich jemand fragt was ich mit dem ganzen Fisch mache: ich entnehme zu 90 % nur Fische zwischen 60-70 cm, manchmal auch ab 50 cm, die breite Masse liegt bei 40 -50 cm (typischer Küstendorsch)


----------



## Bigone (19. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.08*
*Kutter / Boot:* Hille 560
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kieler Bucht 
*Wind: 0,0*
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* kaum spürbar
*Montage:* Buttsystem
*Wer:* Masi und ich
*Fang:* 14 Butt, ca.70 Makrelen
*Sonstiges*:*Auf butt lief kaum was, bei jedem einholen, wurden sie Montagen im Mittelwasser attackiert, das Echolot brannte fast ab vor lauter Fisch, ich habe einen MeerforellenBlinker  ausgeworfen, und schon bevor ich den Bügel schließen konnte, knallte die erste Makrele rein. Leider waren viele kleine dabei, aber 23 Gute kamen mit nach hause. *


----------



## BlitzPilker (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.8.2011 / Longtörn
Abfahrtzeit: Punkt 5 Uhr in Laboe abgelegt
Angelzeit: 8:50 Uhr bis 14:10 Uhr 
Zurück im Hafen : ~ 18 uhr 
Kutter / Boot: M/S Langeland 1 
Heimathafen: Laboe 
Angelgebiet: Langelandbelt
Wind: 2-4 S/SO
Himmel: Klar / Leichtbedekt / Sonne
Drift: 1,1 
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von 19m-46m, die besten und größten Fsiche kammen allerdings auf 26m-27m
Jiggfarbe: Ich persönlich mit Schwarz/Rot und Rot, Farbe spielte aber an dem Tag keine Rolle 
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/Silber mit blauen Oktopus
Montage: Standart Montage mit einen Beifänger und Pilker
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: Tagesbester mit ~35 stk. wovon 20 in die Kiste wanderten 
Sonstiges: Der Durschnitt da oben war recht hoch. Ich hatte nachher nur 5 stk. in meiner kiste liegen, die zwischen 45-50cm waren der Rest war deutlich höher zwischen 60-70cm allerdings fehlte uns die Granate aufm Schiff :/
Im Durchschnitt hatte die anderen zwischen 10-15, der schlechteste hatte glaube ich 3 oder 5.
Wir kammen teilweise mit 4 gaffs und 1 Kescher nicht hinterher mit dem Fische landen.....
Alles in einem war es mal wieder ein super Tag auf dem Wasser. Ich weiß warum ich seit 10 Jahren nur auf diesem Schiff und mit dieser Crew fahre und ihnen follstens vertraue 

Lg BlitzPilker


----------



## sundangler (21. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.8.2011
Kutter / Boot: Mein eigenes
Heimathafen: Stralsund
Angelgebiet: Ostsee vor Insel Hiddensee
Wind: 3-4 SO
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 1
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 m
Montage: geschleppt mit Rapalla Depp Tail Dancer
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Fänge: Wir waren nur 2 Stunden ca. angeln und haben in denen nur geschleppt. Davon 7 maßige Dorsche.


----------



## seeschwalbe (22. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

19.08.
Ausfahrt mit der " Christa " von Wismar
Windstärke 6, mit Böhen 7-8, West- südwest
Richtung Lübecker Bucht
Sehr schweres angeln
Pilkerfarbe rotschwarz, 90g
Fangtiefe 18-20 m
6 gute Dorsche
Alle guten Fangstellen sind zugepflastert mit Stellnetzen!

20.08.
Auf der " Christa "
Windstärke 4, West
Richtung nördlich von  poel
Fangtiefe 18- 20 m
Pilkerfarbe rotschschwarz oder rotgrün 75g
11  Dorsche von 50-60 cm
genau so viele schwimmen wieder.
auch hier überall Netze!


----------



## weserangler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.8.2011
Abfahrtzeit: 15 Uhr
Angelzeit: 15:15 Uhr bis ca. 18 Uhr
Zurück im Hafen : ~ 18:15 uhr 
Kutter / Boot: mein Eigenes
Heimathafen: Grömitz
Angelgebiet: vor Grömitz/Kellenhusen
Wind: 2-3 SW
Himmel: Klar / Leichtbedekt / Sonne
Drift: "zügig"
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von 14 bis 20 m, gefangen aber nur auf 14/15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: ohne Jigs
Pilkerfarbe: Braun, Rot, Silber, Blau - alles mal probiert
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: mein Bruder und ich
Fänge: zusammen 7 Stück, davon 3 Dorsche mitgenommen (50 bis 60 cm) und einen 40er Wittling entnommen
Sonstiges: Bin erst am 22.8. in Grömitz angekommen und bleibe bis zum 28.8. .  Sollte nur mal ein Törn zum probieren sein, morgen früh geht´s dann gezielter los....


----------



## weserangler (23. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.8.2011
Abfahrtzeit: 5:30 Uhr
Angelzeit: 6 bis 10 Uhr
Zurück im Hafen : 10:15 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: mein Eigenes
Heimathafen: Grömitz
Angelgebiet: vor Grömitz/Kellenhusen
Wind: 2-3 o/NO
Himmel: Klar / Leichtbedekt / Sonne
Drift: am Anfang wenig, später aufgrund des aufkommenden Windes schneller, Driftsack eingesetzt
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von 14 bis 20 m
Jiggfarbe: ohne Jigs
Pilkerfarbe: Braun, Rot, Silber, Blau - alles mal probiert
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: mein Bruder und ich
Fänge: Trotz GPS-Daten und viel Rumgesuche nur sehr spärlich Fisch gefangen (insgesamt ganze 5 Dorsche entnommen - alle um die 50cm, Drei-Vier Kleine gingen zurück). Walkyriengrund war absolut tote Hose! Ein einheimischer Angler, den wir beim Pilken angetroffen haben hat gesagt, dass es seit Wochen ziemlich schlecht läuft. Schleppnetzkutter würden zudem die Lübecker Bucht bearbeiten und bis auf Einzelgänger-Fische ist nicht wirklich was zu holen. An meiner Ausrüstung kann´s nicht gelegen haben, was nützt das beste Echolot/GPS wenn kaum Fisch da ist! Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage außer die angesagten Gewitter noch so bringen?! Wir bleiben am Ball...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.08.11*
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen/Nordwestlich Fehmarn
*Wind:3-4*
*Himmel:* heiter 
*Drift:* Stark aber angelbar
*Montage:* "Klassisch" Pilker+1 Beifänger
*Wer:* Ich, meine Frau und nen Kollege+ ca 35 andere
*Fang:* Wir 3 zusammen 10x Dorsch und 6x Wittling, Gesamt geschätzte 250 +/-Stück


----------



## weserangler (28. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*:24, 25. u. 26.28.2011
*Abfahrtzeit*: jeweils ab 5:30 Uhr
*Angelzeit*: ca. 4 Stunden
Zurück im Hafen: zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* mein Eigenes
*Heimathafen:* Grömitz
*Angelgebiet: *vor Grömitz/Bliesdorf
*Wind:* 24. und 25. 2-3 Bf. w, SW; am 26.8. gab´s schönen Ostwind von 4 Bf. und ca. 1 bis 1,20m hohen Wellen, ab 8:30 etwas abflachend 

*Drift:* "zügig", am Freitag den 26.8. wäre ein Fischen ohne Driftsack nicht ergiebig gewesen
Angel / Fangtiefe: Von 12 bis 17 m, alles was tiefer war hat keinen Erfolg gebracht. 

*Jiggfarbe:* ohne Jigs
*Pilkerfarbe:* Haben mehr auf silbrige Töne gefangen. Rote/Orange Pilker brachten es gar nicht! Silber/Blau und Silber/Grün waren die Erfolgsfarben von 5 Tagen Fischen!
*Montage:* Pilker solo
*Wer:* mein Bruder und ich
*Fänge:* Am 24,8. richtig Glück gehabt und zwei Schwärme erwischt, was 15 Dorsche  zum mitnehmen brachte. Ein paar Kleine (unter 45cm) gingen wieder rein.  Daneben viele Wittlinge gefangen.

Der 25.8. brachte nur 5 Dorsche für die Küche, am 26.8. waren es Sieben bei drei Anglern, Wetter war aber auch mies...

*Sonstiges:* Eines steht fest - wer fangen will, der muss suchen! Hatte mir von einer Woche Ostsee und meist top Wetter ewtas mehr erhofft. Da konnten auch Echolot, GPS und Topausrüstung nichts ändern #c. Angeln bleibt halt auch ein Glücksspiel...


----------



## Kotzi (28. August 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 23.08
*Kutter / Boot*: MS Seeadler
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Rostock
*Wind*: ? ging
*Himme*l: wechselhaft, zwischendurch kurz Regen
*Montage*: LC Shaker 11 CM in Metallic Carrot/Bubblegum und Kopytos
*Wer*: Ich und 11 andere :=)
*Fang:* 12 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 65 ( geschätzt) cm

*Sonstiges*: War mein erstes mal auf den Kutter und überhaupt auf Dorsch und hab dann auch gleich mit am meisten, wenn nicht am meisten gefangen.
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und  hatte auch 3 richtig gute dabei, geschätzt habe ich die auf 65-70 cm, gemessen nicht da mir sowas nicht  wichtig ist.

Oben beschriebener Solo Gufi hat wohl am besten geklappt, Nebenmann mit Gufi und Paternoster hat nicht so gut gefangen.


----------



## akki40 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 31.08
*Kutter / Boot*: MS Forelle
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kieler Förde
*Wind*: morgens um 2 mittags um 3
*Himme*l: wechselhaft, zwischendurch kurz Regen
*Montage*: Blinker alle Formen und Farben ,Kopytos berrstein , Watti .#:
*Wer*: Ich und 35 andere :=)
*Fang:* ich : 2 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 50 cm. 2weitere kumpels 2+ 1
imsgesammt so um die 30 Fische .viele untermaßige wurden leider skalpiert. kotz :O  
*Sonstiges/ Bemerkung :*
10 minuten Ausfahrt  der 1 Stop mitten in der Förde !!! alle weiteren so alle 10-15 min . kein Kontakt|pfisch: . der 1 Fisch kam um 10 Uhr  eine 
Makrele . Eine Butterfahrt vom Feinsten . #r
*Zum 1 mal Forelle !  Zum letzten mal Forelle  !!!!
Bernhart  *selber ist auch nicht gefahren . 
Essen :- Hühnerfrikase mit Reis ...
Hatten eine Gruppe von 25 Anglern drauf . von einem  
Weltunternehmen .  Schotten , Japaner , Hollände , Engländer u.s.w...(viel grüße euch ! an dieser stelle #h )
halbe schiff und hinten ausgebucht !!!  kein hinweis bei der Buchung, leider , sonst wären wir am 2.9 . erst gefahren .
waren um 5:30 da und der  Karn war schon proppen voll  
*
Nee Nee dann doch lieber Kleinboot !!!!*  :vik:
*Hoch lebe es . *
*Kutter Adee!!*


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (4. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 3.9.2011
*Kutter:* MS Vorwärts
*Heimathafen:* Timmendorf / Poel 
*Wind:* SO ca 3, im Tagesverlauf abnehmend
*Wetter:* Heiter, etwas diesig, morgens 13°C, später 25° 
*Drift:* vormittags optimal, später abnehmend
*Wer:* Auf dem Kutter insgesamt 13 Leute
*Fang:* ich 6 Dorsche, auf dem Kutter insgesamt ca. 80-90 Dorsche, hoch war zwölf
*Sonstiges*:Guter Kutter. Morgens Hinweis auf notwendige Angelpapiere und Mindestmaß. Ein Maßbrett zum Messen des Fangs stand zur Verfügung. Für jeden Angler wurden Hölzer zum Abschlagen der Fische ausgeteilt. Ein Bootsmann half sehr aufmerksam beim Keschern der Fische, sogar der Kapitän half manchmal mit. Sehr sauberes Schiff. Weil der Kutter sehr klein ist, ist er auch sehr wendig was sich beim Aufstoppen positiv bemerkbar macht. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass der Kapitän sehr aktiv nach Fisch suchte.


----------



## sundangler (4. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: Mein eigenes
Heimathafen: Stralsund
Angelgebiet: Ostsee vor Insel Hiddensee
Wind: 2 SO
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 0,5meter/sec
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14 m
Montage: geschleppt mit Rapalla Depp Tail Dancer
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Fänge: In 4 Stunden nur 3 Dorsche. Wir wurden von der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert und die berichteten das alle anderen Boote um uns herum auch nichts gefangen haben  bzw 2 3 Dorsche. Fazit. Bomben Wetter aber nix zum angeln.

 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Sauwetter fängt besser, Marco, und das schon immer!


----------



## dorschfinder (4. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: Mein eigenes
Heimathafen: Hohe Düne
Angelgebiet: Ostsee vor Warnemünde
Wind: 2 SO/O
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: 0,5meter/sec
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-20 m
Montage: Paternoster
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Fänge: ca 200 Makrelen und viele gerade so maßige Dorsche die alle wieder Schwimmen


----------



## gluefix (4. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.09
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l: heiter
*Montage*: Kunstköder
*Wer*: Ich  und 2 andere 
*Fang:* ca 50-60 maßige Dorsche, 10 Stk. zwischen 65 und 75 entnommen (8 kg reines Filet !)
*Sonstiges:* eine mir gut bekannte Untiefe/Wrack ?? brachte endlich wieder ein paar schöne Fische ans Licht, die Durchschnittsgröße nimmt wieder zu #6


----------



## goolgetter (5. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.09.
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* vor Kühlungsborn
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l: heiter
*Angelart:*Schleppen, Pilken
*Fangtiefe:* 12m
*Wer*: Ich  und Schwiegervater
*Fang:* 5 maßige Dorsche, eine MeFo
*Sonstiges:* Wetter war einfach zu gut zum Fische fangen.


----------



## pelagus (5. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.09.
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen  / Seegebiet:* Klingeltonne vor Laboe
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l:  heiter
*Angelart:* Pilken
*Fangtiefe:* 12m
*Wer*:  Ich und 30 andere Kleinboote
*Fang:* über 30 Makrelen |bigeyes
*Sonstiges: Dorsche gibts zur Zeit leider keine#q
*


----------



## SEEKUH (5. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moinsen..

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.08.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3-4 bft
Himmel: bedeckt /Regen
Drift:mittel
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz / rot
Montage: Pilker + ein Beifänger
Fänge: 2 x 50 cm Dorsch
Sonstiges: nette Crew, bemühter Kaptain, Auf dem Schiff wurde in Bug und Heck auch gut gefangen nur an Steuer und Backbordseite war tote Hose. Das kommt daher, dass nur der Pilker der im Wasser ist auch fängt. Leider war das Schiff viel zu voll, so dass man mehr mit dem entflechten von Schnüren beschäftigt war als zu angeln.


----------



## SEEKUH (5. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moinsen..

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: Jan Cux
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Saßnitz / Ostsee
Wind: 4-5 bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 30 m
Pilkerfarbe: blau 
Montageilker + 1 Beifänger
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 2 x 45 cm, 1 x 65 cm
Sonstiges: Auf dem Schiff waren 48 Angler, wer schon mal mit dem Schiff unterwegs war weiß was da los ist. Essen ist gut ansonsten hat man viel mit dem auseinandertütern von Schnüren zu tun. auf dem gesamten Schiff wurden im Schnitt 3 Dorsche pro Mann gefangen.


----------



## Dinkelkind (8. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Leute,

Tag der Ausfahrt:05.09.2011
Kutter:MS Südwind
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Burgstaaken/Wismarer Bucht
Himmel:Bewölkt bis Regnerisch
Drift:Leicht bis Nichts
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 30 m
Pilkerfarbe:Blau weiß,Rot schwarz,Gelb orange
Montage:Pilker + 2 Beifänger
Beifänger:Rot,Gelb,Grün und Octopus in Blau
Fänge:7 Dorsche mittlerer Grösse ,2 Verloren,2 Released
Allgemein:Es wurde sehr gut gefangen bester 31 Dorsche keiner ohne so weit ich weiß. Törn war super,nette Leute ca.20 Mann .Dorsche waren fast alle maßig und große waren auch dabei.Ein paar Wittlinge waren auch dabei.

So macht Angeln Spass
cu Dinkelkind

PS:Wenn man der Presse glaubt ist die Ostsee tot !!!
     Ich finde so schlimm ist es nicht :m
     Siehe Meerforellenfänge September 2011


----------



## JapanRot (9. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: mein eigenes RYDS CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe / Leuchtturm Neuland Neuland
Wind: 1-2 bft
Himmel: bewölkt/später sonnig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-17m
Pilkerfarbe: blau
Montage: Jigging System...wie immer  Pilker o. Drilling + 2 Blitzjigs
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, 4x ca 50cm, 1x ein 80er Brummer
Sonstiges: Drei Stunden zwischen 15-17m rumgedümpelt und nix ging. Dann doch mal nach vorne auf 8-10m und innerhalb 30 Minuten alle Fische in der Box gehabt. Sonnenuntergang...und rein. Ein perfekter Wochenendstart.


----------



## keilerkopf (10. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustädter Bucht
Wind: erst 2, später 4 bft
Himmel: sonnig, später Wolken
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-17m
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: naturköder
Fänge: 2 Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge
Sonstiges: ---


----------



## keilerkopf (10. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: westlich der Sundbrücke
Wind: 5-6
Himmel: sonnig, später Wolken
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-17m
Köder: Wattwurm und Gummifisch
Montage: Naturköder und Gummifisch solo
Fänge: 3 Dorsche
Sonstiges: Alles auf Gummifisch, Würmer blieben komplett unangetastet


----------



## Nordlicht (11. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis:
09.09.2011 14.15 Uhr Leinen los, 19.30 Uhr wieder fest. Netto Angelzeit 3,5Std.

Kutter / Boot:
Zwergi

Heimathafen / Seegebiet:
Burgstaaken, Staberhuk

Wind:
Kaum, aus südl. Richtung

Wetterlage:
Bestes Angelwetter

Drift:
0,5Knt

Angel / Fangtiefe:
3-11 Meter, Beste Tiefe 6 Meter

Jiggfarbe:
----

Pilkerfarbe:
---

Montage:
GuFi am Jig und Mefo Blinker (30er Snaps)

Anzahl der Ruten:
Ich teilweise zwei, JoJo eine

Wer:
JoJo (aus einem anderen Forum) und ich

Fänge:
JoJo 7 und ich 15 Dorsche ab 45cm nur ca. 5 Nemos released

Besonderheiten/Vorkommnisse:
Die Fische standen so ziemlich genau bei 6-7 Metern, flacher ging auch noch aber ab 8 Metern wurde es wesentlich schlechter.
Größter Fisch war 62cm.
Klasse Kurztrip mit schönen Fischen #6


----------



## gluefix (11. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.09
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l: heiter
*Montage*: Kunstköder
*Wer*: Ich  und Vadder
*Fang:* Dorsch, eher spärlich, 3-4 ganz gute um die 60-70cm
*Sonstiges:*  weil die Woche im Büro wieder so stressig war |uhoh: und die Sucht so groß :q


----------



## gluefix (11. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 11.09
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* ab Travemünde
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l: Sonnig
*Montage*: Kunstköder
*Wer*: Ich  und meine Ellis
*Fang:* Dorsch satt, die besten wanderten ins Körbchen
*Sonstiges:* Weil es gestern zu toppen galt und ich Montag nicht ins Büro muss :q. Ein Tiger verirrte sich an den Beifänger für die Leos. Ein Umbau auf Paternoster ergab keine weiteren Makrelen |kopfkrat#d#d.


----------



## Skizzza (12. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Vor Dänemark
Wind: 1
Himmel: bewölkt, später etwas Sonne
Drift: nicht vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-22 M
Montage: Pilker plus Jig
Fänge: 12 zum Mitnehmen zwischen 40 und 55, dazu noch ca. 40 Untermaßige die wieder schwimmen
Wer: 4 Freunde und ich, dazu noch ca 35 andere Mitangler
Sonstiges: Waren viele Neulinge dabei, der Schnitt lag daher so bei 2 Fischen denk ich. Sehr viele sind Schneider geblieben, da eigl nur große Wurfweiten Fisch brachte. 
War mal wieder ein super Tag dank Eckbert!


----------



## 09025 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 10.09 / 10.30 - 13.30
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Eckernförder Bucht / Höhe Booknis
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig
*Montage*: Kunstköder
*Wer*: Ich
*Fang:* 2 Dorsch 42+45 cm
*Sonstiges:* nur auf Beifänger gebissen, rot/schwarz


----------



## Samdeek (17. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.09 / 13.30 - 19.00
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn / Trolle grund
*Wind*: erst 4-5 dann 1
*Himme*l: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig
*Montage*: Plker und Jigs Japan Rot
*Wer*: Ich und mein Frauchen
*Fang:* 9 Dorsch 45-60 cm + Wittling Plage haben die nicht mehr gezählt.
*Sonstiges:* Wer einen schönen tag erleben möchte der sollte sich dort mal blicken lassen! Die Wittis waren eine reine Plaaaage an dem tag. Es waren aber richtig schöne mit dabei der größte maar 40cm da war schpn richtig toll aber die kleinen sprinter haben den Pilker nicht mal bis zum grund kommen lassen.
Dorsche hatten wir östlich vom trollegrund bei ca 20m an den kannten gefangen.
Aber so richtig dicke wars nicht hatten schon mal bessere tage.


----------



## Furchi1963 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 20.09 / 09:30 - 12:30
*Kutter / Boot*: Mietboot (http://www.sailersinn.de/index.php?id=446)
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn
*Wind*: erst 3-4 
*Himme*l: erst sonnig dann wolkig
*Montage*: Plker und Jigs Japan Rot/Gelb
*Wer*: Schwiegersohn und Ich
*Fang:* Habe 2 Dorsche von 55 + 50 cm gefangen
*Sonstiges:* Das Wasser war überwiegend kabbelig. Ab 11:00 Uhr nur noch unter Land angeln wegen starker Drift und böigem Wind. Auch die anderen Boote habe 2-3 gute Dorsche gehabt und das wars für 4 Stunden.

Achja, ein "kühles Blondes" habe ich mir auch noch geangelt. :q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 21.09.11
*Kutter / Boot*: MS Südwind
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burgstaaken/Sagasbank
*Wind*: 4 SW
*Himme*l: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig
*Montage*: GuFi pur oder Pilk+1Jig
*Wer*: Grobi, Ich + ca.25 Andere
*Fang:* Grobi 11Dorsch 40-60cm+6Wittlinge, Ich 11Dorsch 40-60cm, gesamtes Schiff geschätzte 150Stk.
*Sonstiges:* Es war kein Ködertrend zu erkennen, die Jungs haben auf alles gebissen. Unsere 11 waren hoch an dem Tag. Jeder hat aber seinen Fisch gefangen.
DER GAFFSERVICE WAR ZUM K.T..N|gr:. Der Herr Bootsmann war sich zu fein seinen Platz hinterm Tresen zu verlassen, daher haben Grobi und Ich jeweils einen Schönen(ca.65-70cm) an der Oberfläche verloren. Man musste sich beim Gaffen selbst helfen. SERVICE SIEHT FÜR MICH ANDERS AUS!! Kannte ich bis dahin, in der krassen Form eigentlich nicht von der Südwind.


----------



## schedi3 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* *Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.09.11
*Kutter / Boot*: eigens Boot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn
*Wind*: 3 SW
*Himme*l: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig
*Montage*: Wattwurm
*Wer*: Uwe und ich
*Fang:* Uwe 1 Dorsch 37cm und eine Platte:c, Ich 1 Dorsch 61cm und 9 Platten #6
*Sonstiges: erst sehr windig aber dann schwach windig *


----------



## Trollmaster (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:24.09.11
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Kühlungsborn ,Trollegrund
Wind:2/3 meistens eine 2 SW
Himmel: Wolken/Sonne

Angel / Fangtiefe:20m

Pilkerfarbe:Rot/Schwarz, Rot/Gelb
Montage:nur Pilker
Wer:ich und ein Kumpel
Fänge:ich drei mein Kumpel zwei
Sonstiges:Insgesamt fünf Dorsche, hatten alle das Mindestmaß aber so richtig gelohnt hat es sich gestern nicht aber das Wetter hatte den Tag dann doch noch gerettet.


----------



## messerfisch (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter / Boot: Leihboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Kühlungsborn 
Wind:2/3 meistens eine 2 SW
Himmel: Wolken/Sonne

Angel / Fangtiefe:4,5-8

Pilkerfarbe: silber/rot-schwarz
Montage: solo Pilker/ Wattwurm
Wer:ich und ein Kumpel
Fänge:ich ein Dorsch, 5 Platten, mein Kumpel zwei Dorsche, 6 Platten
Sonstiges:Insgesamt drei Dorsche bis 62cm und isgesamt 15 Platten bis 35cm


----------



## Samdeek (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.09.11
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn Trollegrund
*Wind*: Erst 4 dann 1
*Himme*l: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig
*Montage*: GuFi pur oder Pilk+1Jig
*Wer*: Thuorsten + Sohn und ich
*Fang:* Wir gesammt 25 Dorsche + 40 Wittlinge + 5 Makrelen
*Sonstiges: Nach anfänglichen startproblemen  ware wir erst relatief spät am Trollegrund angekommen, 9uhr.
Als wir dort ankamen traute ich erst meinen augen nicht, 18 Boote auf einem gebiet von ca 500qm.
Das Echolot zeigte vereinzelnt fisch an aber dicke war das ganze nicht.
Wir haben uns dann von der Trupe recht schnell gelöst und sind unsere anderen spotts angefahren.
Auf einem munitionsablageplatz haben wir sie dann gefunden und es ging schlag auf schlag.
Gegen mittag hat die beißerei aber nachgelassen und auch das Rudelverhalten!
Aufeinmal waren wir nurnoch 5 Boote der rest hatte wohl vorzeitig den tag beendet.
Daraufhin sind wir nochmal hochgefahren und siehe da weniger trubel und der fisch ist auch schon wieder da!
Es waren erst ab nachmittag risige schwärme an fisch zusehen wovon das meiste wittlinge waren aber auch makrelen waren unter ihnen!
Nachdem wir dann unseere Kiste voll mit Dorsch hatten schnallten wir auf makrelenpatanoster um, als der kleine bengel von meinem Arbeitskollegen das patanostersystem runterlis schlug es heftig bei ihm ein und die 150g rute boog sich zum halbkreis!
Dorsch 84cm auf ein makrelenvorfach (fischhaut) ich konnte es kaum glauben.
Danach war jedes runterlassen ein treffer (wittlingsalarm) aber das eine oder andere mal war auch eine makrele mit bei.

Das war mal wieder ein richtig schöner tag auf dem trollegrund
*


----------



## Langelandfrank (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.09.11
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes "Jumbo"
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn Trollegrund
*Wind*: Erst 3 dann ab Mittag 1
*Himme*l: wolkig bis sonnig
*Montage*: Pilker, Dorschlöffel, Seaweaver, Heringsvorfach *Wer*: Ich und Vaters
*Fang:* 30 Dorsche, 2 Makrelen, 1 Hornhecht (fett), 1 Hering, 5 Wittlinge, 1 Sandaal

Wie schon vorab geschrieben, ein absolut geiler Tag. Am Trollegrund auf der Kante 10 - 16 m angefangen. Makreke, Hornhecht und Wittlinge (keine großen). Dann auf die Spitze des Trollegrundes gefahren. Kante von 17-20m. Dann ging es los. Dorsche zwischen 45-60 cm (durchschn. 50 cm). Ab Mittag dann teilweise nur noch Dicke. Vaters hatte mit einmal 66, 76 und 78 cm Dorsche dran. Er dachte schon er fängt den Dorsch seines Lebens. Aber auch so sind die natürlich Klasse. Also ein wirklich gelungener Tag. Hatten schon schlechtere Tage(mit 1 Dorsch). Aber das kennen die meisten ja hier. War den ganzen Nachmittag nur mit filletieren auf dem Wasser beschäftigt. Nebenbei noch den ein oder anderen Dorsch. Hat dann auch gereicht. Was mich nur gewundert hat, dass viele Fischarten vertreten waren. Da kann ich nur sagen, auf einen goldenen Oktober! Petri!
Plattfisch angel ich ja auch gerne. Wo bekomme ich denn auf dem Weg (Ludwigslust - Kühlungsborn mit Umwegen) morgens Wattwürmer?


----------



## sundangler (25. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Langelandfrank schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn auf dem Weg (Ludwigslust - Kühlungsborn mit Umwegen) morgens Wattwürmer?



Auf Bestellung in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen #6
Ruf doch vorher an.


----------



## Angelklaui (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag 25.09
Kutter / Boot: Mk Möwe
Gebiet:Bensersiel
Wind: 1-2 S
Himmel: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig 20 grad
Montage: Paternoster + Pilker
Wer: 30 Angler
Fang:ich und dn Kollege 120 Makrelen
Sonstiges:Hammer Tag und super viel Fisch.Die Möwe hat
die Saison um 2 Wochen verlängert weil
Fisch noch ausreichend da ist.Hammer Tag der durchschnitt lag bei 50 Fische pro Person.Ich würde grob schätzen das an dem Tag
An die 2000 Fische gefangen wurden.
Super Kapitän und Crew, haben sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben.
Waren nicht das letzte mal da.
Die Nordsee ist nicht so tot wie viele sagen


Liebe Grüße
Angelklaui


----------



## Bauschheimer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 26.9.2011
Kutter: MS Silverland,Burgstaaken,Fehmarn
Wetter:Hochdruck,fast den ganzen Tag Sonne,Windstärke1-2
Drift:Schwach bis mäßig
Angler:Ich und ca 15 Mitangler
Ergebnis:2 maßige Dorsche und 7 Wittlinge,einer davon war über 40cm,bei den anderen ähnliche Ergebnisse
Köder:Blitzpilker,die Wittlinge wurden auf roten 3,5gr Beifänger gefangen,auf Gummifisch ging wenig,Pilkerfarbe orange-gelb,80gr
Fanggebiet: Mecklenburger Bucht


----------



## Bauschheimer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:27.9.2011
MS Silverland Burgstaaken,Fehmarn
Wetter:Hochdruck,fast den ganzen Tag Sonne,Windstärke 1-2
Drift schwach bis mäßig
Neben mir 14 Mitangler
Fanggebiet ums Staaber Huk
Ergebnis: 11 maßige Dorsche,einer davon 74cm,6 Wittlinge,die anderen Angler hatten zwischen 2 und 14 Dorsche
Es wurde auch ein schöner Steinbutt auf Pilker gefangen!!
Köder: Vor allem Pilker in den Farben schwarz und gelb/orange,80gr


----------



## schedi3 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.09.11
*Kutter / Boot*: eigens Boot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn
*Wind*: 3 SW
*Himme*l: erst wolkig, dann Sonnig
*Montage*: Wattwurm
*Wer*: Helmuht und ich
*Fange*: 8 Flunder und 2 Schollen 
*Sonstiges: erst sehr windig aber dann schwach windig *


----------



## Edschki (27. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 24.09.2011
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf (Kieler Aussenfoerde)
*Angelgebiet:** Gabelsflach*
*Angeltiefe:*9m – 11m
*Angelzeit:* 08:30 – 11:30
*Wind:* SW 3-4
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* mittel
*Montage:* Pilker mit Jig u. Buttloeffel mit Wattwurm 
*Wer:* Gunni u. ich
*Fänge:* 2 Dorsche, 72 u. 45 cm, 12 Platte, 28-35 cm
*Sonstiges:*
Die Platten waren voll in Beisslaune, ein zwei Hakensystem haette bestimmt etliche Doubletten gebracht.


----------



## MeFo_83 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: Heute
*Boot*: Kumpels seins
*Heimathafen*: Börgerende
*Angelzeit*: 10-14.30
*Wind*: Null
*Drift*: Null
*Montage*: GuFi - Heringspadanoster, Pilker - Makrelenpadanoster
*Wer*: Me + Kumpel
*Fänge*: 1 Dorsch 45cm, 1 Platte 34cm, 2 dicke Wittlinge, 3 fette Makrelen und 1 Hering
*Sonstiges*: Wetter war absolut perfekt,null wellen,einfach geil|supergri schön sonne tanken


----------



## sundangler (29. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Zum Angeln auf der Ostsee aber nicht perfekt |wavey:


----------



## MeFo_83 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



sundangler schrieb:


> Zum Angeln auf der Ostsee aber nicht perfekt |wavey:


ach ne..|wavey:


----------



## Langelandfrank (29. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.09.11
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes "Jumbo"
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn Trollegrund
*Wind*: Erst 2-3 dann ab Mittag 1
*Himme*l: sonnig
*Montage*: Pilker, Dorschlöffel, Seaweaver
*Wer*: Vaters, Sven und ich
*Fang:* 18 Dorsche, 3 Wittling
War wieder ein super Tag. Anfangs schwer getan. Die Stelle (17 - 21m) von Samstag angefahren. 6 Dorsche bis frühen Mittag. Dann etwas flacher versucht. Kein wirklicher Erfolg. Wieder tiefer gefahren an die alte Stelle und dann noch schöne Dorsche gefangen. Grösse 40 - 65 cm. Durchschnitt 50-55. Es waren natürlich noch mehrere kleine dabei. Die dürfen aber in 3 Jahren nochmal kommen.


----------



## derporto (29. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Langelandfrank schrieb:


> *Tag der Ausfahrt:* 27.09.11
> *Kutter / Boot*: eigenes "Jumbo"
> *Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn Trollegrund
> *Wind*: Erst 2-3 dann ab Mittag 1
> ...


 

wie lange war denn die fahrzeit ca. von kühlungsborn bis zu eurem fanggebiet?


----------



## Bauschheimer (30. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.9.2011
MS Silverlandb,Burgstaaken,Fehmarn
Wetter:Hochdruck,den ganzen Tag Sonne;SW-Wind,morgens Stärke3,dann auf 1-2 abschwächend
Fanggebiet ums Staaber Huk
Neben mir noch 13 Mitangler
Ergebnis: 14 maßige Dorsche zwischen 42-56cm, 6Wittlinge,die Zahl schwankte bei den Anglern zwischen 2-14 Dorsche
Ich habe alle meine Fische mit 80gr gelb/orangen Blitzpilker gefangen,ein schöner 78er wurde auf schwarz/roten Beifänger gefangen.
Fazit: Drei schöne Ausfahrten,die Fische mußte man sich hart erkämpfen
Tip: An den oberen Zusatzdrilling am Pilker einen Herings bzw Wittlingsfetzen befestigen,hat meiner Meinung nach die Fängigkeit erhöht.


----------



## Bubu63 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.09. - 28.09.2011, 3 Ausfahrten
*Boot:* MS Karoline
*Heimathafen:* Burgstaaken
*Angelgebiet:** Wismarer Bucht*
*Angeltiefe:15m - 20m* 
*Wind:* 1 - 3, Ententeich
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* ganz wenig - mittel ( höchstens )
*Montage:* Pilker , manchmal mit Jig, alle Farben  
*Fänge:* insgesamt 17 maßige Dorsche und ca. 30 Wittlinge

*Sonstiges:*
Die MS Karoline ist rausgefahren, weil die MS Südwind beschädigt war. Aufgrund des guten Wetters mußte man sich jeden Fisch erkämpfen, es ging aber !
Am Dienstag bekamen wir Besuch von der Küstenwache MS Greif. Fischereikontrolle ! Fischereischeine wurden kontrolliert, ich hatte meinen mit. 10 Mann hatten keinen, machte für jeden 15 € an den "netten Kollegen" von der Küstenwache. In die Fischkisten wurde gar nicht erst geguckt. Spruch des Tages von ihm: Für 15 € müssen sie aber noch ´ne Menge Dorsche fangen meine Herren ! Jetzt auch schon Abzocke auf der Ostsee !

Ansonsten: Gutes Wetter ! Gutes Schiff ! Und genügend Fische habe ich auch noch gefangen. Top !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## MINIBUBI (30. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Moin
Kontrolle auf den Schiffen.
Ich bin Dafür!!!!
Sollte öftergemacht werden
MINIBUBI


----------



## dorschy (30. September 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

|uhoh:war heute in der neustädterbucht ,super wetter wenig dorsch 3maßige 4untermaßige und schwer erkämpft! tiefe 18meter. petri an alle dorschy:q


----------



## 09025 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 25.09 - 29.09 (5 Ausfahrten á ca. 60-120min)
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Eckernförder Bucht / Höhe Booknis
*Wind*: 1-2 S
*Himme*l: Sonnig, unglaublicher Altweibersommer, nur Ententeich
*Montage*: Kunstköder
*Wer*: Ich, mal mit meiner Frau, mal mit meinem Vater
*Fang:* 6 Dorsch 42-65 cm
*Sonstiges:* *nur *auf Beifänger gebissen, rot/schwarz, gelber Kopf


durchgängig Traumwetter
war ohne Echolot zwar etwas mühselig, aber hat trotzdem ganz gut geklappt #a


----------



## sundangler (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.10.2011
*Kutter / Boot*: eigenes
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Ostsee vor der Insel Hiddensee
*Wind*: 0-1
*Himme*l: Sonnig, nur Ententeich
*Montage*: Rapala Deep Tail Dancer, Pilker
*Wer*: Ich und Kumpel
*Fang:* 7 Dorsch bis 70cm und eine Mega Flunder #6
*Sonstiges:* außer 1 Dorsch alle wieder beim schleppen erwischt

Hab ein Video von heute gemacht.  Schauts euch an und viel Spaß


----------



## Bauer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

1.10.11
Lübecker Bucht
eigenes Boot
12.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Pilker und Heringsvorfach
5 Dorsche 50 - 60 cm, 5 Wittlinge, 7 Heringe

Es wird besser, - dieses Jahr wohl nur etwas später als sonst.


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 1.10.
*Boot*: 5PS Baltica VII
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Burgtiefe/Fehmarn Süd und um Staberhuk
*Wind*: 0-1
*Himme*l: Sonnig, warm. Altweibersommer aus dem Bilderbuch
*Montage*: Pilker/alle Farben + Gufi gelb-grün.
Fangtiefe 7-10 Meter
*Wer*: Ich, meine Tochter + meine Freundin
*Fang:* Ich 11, meine Tochter 8 und meine Freundin (mit vielen langen Pausen) 4. Alle Fisch zwischen 40 und 65 cm. die 7 Größten mitgenommen, der Rest schwimmt wieder
*Sonstiges: *War voll wie im Einkaufszentrum . Ein traumhafter Tag auf dem Wasser


----------



## djoerni (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.10.
Boot: Motorboot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Marina Wendtorf / Kieler Förde
Wind: 2-3, später abnehmend gegen 0-1
Himmel: Sonnig, warm. 
Montage: Durchlaufmontge, Plattenpaternoster 
Fangtiefe 10-15 Meter
Wer: Ich, ein Freund + meine Freundin
Fang: Zu dritt um die 60 Platten zwischen ca. 35 und 45cm, sowie zwei gute Dorsche 50-70cm.
Sonstiges: War ein Hammertag. Meine Freundin war das erste Mal mit. Sie ließ die Montage runter und meinte, "das ruckelt so komisch". Ich meinte, das sei normal, es sei der Grund. Da war der Knüppel aber schon krumm. Sie war total happy. Hätten wir alles maßige mitgenommen, hätten wir bestimmt um die 100 Platten gehabt.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Über solche Erfolgserlebnisse freut man sich als Ferkelfahnder ganz besonders!!!! :vik:



djoerni schrieb:


> Sie ließ die Montage runter und meinte, "das ruckelt so komisch". Ich meinte, das sei normal, es sei der Grund. Da war der Knüppel aber schon krumm. Sie war total happy.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 28.09.11
*Boot:* MS Kehrheim II
*Heimathafen:* Laboe
*Angelgebiet:** Irgndwo vor DK*
*Angeltiefe:13m-16m*
*Wind:* SW 3
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* perfekt
*Montage:* Pilker +1 Jig, alle Farben 
*Fänge:* Grobi: 4xDorsch 40-90cm, 4x Wittling,1xHorni,1xPlatte. Ich:5x Dorsch 40-55cm

*Sonstigeser Tag an sich war perfekt!!! Fing allerdings "etwas komisch" an: Eigentlich hatten wir auf der Langeland gebucht, da die Blau-Weissen an dem Tag nicht fahren sollten. Am Samstag also bei Gunther angerufen und gefragt "Fährst Du Mittwoch?"-"Yo ich fahre" Alles klar also 2 Plätze im Bug reserviert. Als wir dann am Mittwoch um halb 7 am Hafen ankamen... Keine Langeland zu sehen|kopfkrat.... Na Toll dachten wir schon, aber dann erblickte ich einen Angler im Bug der Kehrheim. Wir also hin und gefragt was mit der Langeland los sei.... Antwort "Die liegt schon ne zeitlang in der Werft, darum fahren wir jetzt heute doch raus"|bigeyes.*
*Nun gut soviel zur Vorgeschichte.*
*Wir also rauf auf´s Schiff, Heck besetzt, kurzer Blick zum Bug 1Angler. Kurze Nachfrage, keine weitere Person im Bug. Wir also hoch und die Ruten an die Reling gebunden. Bis zur Abfahrt hat sich an der Situation auch nichts mehr geändert. Also standen wir zu Dritt da oben:lPlatz ohne Ende!!!*
*Um ca. 7.45 war dann auch Abfahrt. Gerrit kam noch auf´n kleinen Schnack zu uns nach oben. Ich hab dann auch direkt gefragt "Wohin und Wie Tief" Zitat Gerrit : "Wohin?? Erstmal laaaaange fahren und dann auf 13-16m" Um ca 10Uhr haben wir dann auch unseren ersten Stopp gehabt und es kamen direkt ein paar maßige Fische an Deck. Wir sind die ganze Zeit in dem Seegebiet geblieben und jeder kam zu seinem Fisch. Die Krönung war dann in der vorletzten Drift Grobi´s "Revier-Dorsch" 6,75Kg verteilt auf 90cm.*
*Um kurz nach 17Uhr!!!#6 lagen wir dann wieder fest im Hafen. Das mag ich so an Laboe! wenn die Jungs schon lange anfahrten in die Fanggebiete haben weil vor Kiel nix geht, sind sie sich nicht zu schade auch mal ne Std. dranzuhängen!! Das erzähl mal nen Heiligehafener oder Fehmaraner Kutterkapitän#d#d.*
*Laboe wir kommen wieder!!!*


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

plant jemand von euch am wochenende rauszufahren und hat nähere infos zum ostseewetter bzw. wind? die prognosen sind je nach wetterhomepage stark am schwanken. von 3 bft. bis 6 bft. ist für samstag und sonntag alles dabei. weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## sundangler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

wo genau willst du hin, dann sag ich es dir gerne so gut wie genau


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



sundangler schrieb:


> wo genau willst du hin, dann sag ich es dir gerne so gut wie genau


 
Kühlungsborn, führerscheinfrei, Samstag,Sonntag, Montag. Ich danke dir!


----------



## sundangler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Die beste und verlässlichste Windvorhersage die ich kenne! Nur ggf. umstellen links auf bft.


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



sundangler schrieb:


> Die beste und verlässlichste Windvorhersage die ich kenne! Nur ggf. umstellen links auf bft.


 
also generell 4 bft. im durchschnitt. na gut, das wäre vertretbar mit dem kleinboot unter land. was meinst du? 
ich habe nur bedenken, dass man mich nicht raus lässt bei 4 bft. habe keine erfahrungen mit bootsverleihern bisher.


----------



## sundangler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

naja auf der Ostsee mit einem Kleinboot und dann noch von West kommend sehr gewagt. Ich kenne das Boot ja nicht aber viele Bootsvermieter verleihen da nicht mehr was ich richtig finde. Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



sundangler schrieb:


> naja auf der Ostsee mit einem Kleinboot und dann noch von West kommend sehr gewagt. Ich kenne das Boot ja nicht aber viele Bootsvermieter verleihen da nicht mehr was ich richtig finde. Sicherheit geht vor.


 
bei 4 bft. ist bei denen schluss?habe angenommen, dass 4 bft. ungefähr die obergrenze darstellt. würde mit den 5 ps sowieso unter land bei 5-10m bleiben. gut, allerdings kann ich die vorsicht der verleiher verstehen. könnte ja jeder kommen und erzählen, er bleibt unter land...

dann muss ich wohl auf eine fehlprognose hoffen und/oder mich auf den sonntag beschränken, wo 3-4 aus S/SW angesagt sind.


----------



## guifri (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

hier wird nicht gelabert.


----------



## der_Jig (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

echt mal!


----------



## Edschki (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.10.2011
*Boot:* MB Ollie 2
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf (Kieler Aussenfoerde)
*Angelgebiet:*Wracks zwischen Kleverberg und Leuchtturm
*Angeltiefe:*18m
*Angelzeit:* 13:00 – 17:30
*Wind:* ONO 1-2
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* leicht
*Montage:* Gummifisch 
*Wer:* Karin u. ich
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche, 50 - 65 cm
*Sonstiges:*
Das waren ideale Bedingungen fuer die Gummifische, die dann auch promt zum Erfolg fuehrten ))


----------



## gabelmeier (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.10.2011
*Boot:* MS Jan Cux
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet:* vor der Küste Sassnitz-Kap Arkona
*Angeltiefe:*?
*Angelzeit:* etwas 4h,rest war suchen nach Fisch
*Wind:* SW/6-7
*Himmel:* Bewölkt
*Drift:* stark
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger
*Wer:* 3 Freunde und noch ca.25 andere Angler
*Fänge:* wir drei 15 Dorsche,11 Fische schwimmen wieder
*Sonstiges:*Unser Fazit: Fürs Wetter kann man die Crew nicht verantwortlich machen.
Keine Infos über Tiefen und bei der Rückfahrt große Spüche was alles Falsch gemacht wurde.
Unfreundlich !
Kann mir nicht vorstellen wenn der Kutter voll ist das ein fernünftiges Angeln möglich ist.
Für uns steht fest: Kutter Nein Danke


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.10.2011
*Boot:* Meins 
*Angelgebiet:* Kieler Förde
*Angeltiefe:* 6-9 Meter
*Angelzeit:* 08:00 - 16:00
*Wind:* W 2
*Himmel:* klar
*Drift: * 0,8KM/H
*Montage:* Mefoblinker, Naturködervorfach
*Wer:* 3 Mann in einem Boot
*Fänge:* 5 Dorsche (2x ü70), 50 Plattfische davon nur die größten 25 entnommen, ein Hornhecht |bigeyes
*Sonstiges:* Ein genialer Tag auf dem Ententeich! Interessante Beobachtung war, daß das klassische Naturködervorfach fast nur Klieschen/Flundern und der eingesetzte Buttlöffel fast nur Schollen brachte.

Highlight war die Megaplatte gefangen auf Mefoblinker. :vik: (siehe Foto 2)


----------



## thomas19 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:3.10.2011
Kutter / Boot: will keinem schaden
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Heiligenhafen/ südöstlich von Fehmarn
Wind:wsw stärke3
Himmel: heiter
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: Pilke m.1 Beifänger;10m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe:rot/schwarz
Montage:Rute 30-140g WG; 400g Stationärrolle(ABU Garcia); 20iger Fireline
Wer: thomas19
Fänge: 1 Dorsch ca. 42cm
Sonstiges: am Heck wurde auf Plattfisch geangelt mit Wattwurm, 3 o. 4 Fänge gesamt: ca. 30-40


----------



## -iguana (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.10.2011
*Boot:* MS Möwe
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet:* vor der Küste Sassnitz-Kap Arkona
*Angeltiefe: ca 20m*
*Angelzeit:* etwas 4h,rest war suchen nach Fisch
*Wind:* SW/5-6 zunehmend
*Himmel:* Bewölkt
*Drift:* sehr stark
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger
*Wer:* 5 Freunde und noch 3 andere Angler
*Fänge:* wir 6 20 Dorsche 40-60cm 

*Sonstiges:*Sehr schwere Angellei. Kaum Fisch vorhanden und die starke Drift machte es fast unmöglich ordendlichen Grundkontakt herszustellen.
Farben waren völlig egal aber mit harter Arbeit könnten wir glücklicherweise den ein oder anderen überlisten.
Keiner war Schneider aber hoch waren 6 Dorsche!


----------



## -iguana (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 09.10.2011
*Boot:* MS Jan Cux
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Angelgebiet:* ca. 7-10sm vor Sassnitz
*Angeltiefe: ca 30m*
*Angelzeit:* ca 5h
*Wind:* SW/ 2-3 
*Himmel:* Sonnig
*Drift:* kaum
*Montage:* Pilker mit Beifänger, Farbe egal, wurden eh die meisten gerissen! 
*Wer:* 2 Freunde und noch 35 andere Angler
*Fänge:* wir 3, 15 Dorsche 40-72cm 

*Sonstiges: *Die schwache Drift hat eine gute Köderführung möglich gemacht, aber bis Mittag wurden ca. 2/3 der Dorsche gerissen. Beweist dass Fische da sind aber nicht in Beißlaune waren. Nachmittga wars deutlich besser aber die Gesamtbilanz am Kutter war eher mäßig bis schwach! waren auch Schneider dabei.
Man muss aber wieder sagen, der erfahrende Kutterangler hatte seinen Fisch!
Die Crew war bemüht Fisch zu finden und hat ihn auhc gefunden nur gebissen hat er nicht! 
Frühstück und Mittagessen war Top.
*Fazit: *ein schöner Angeltag!


----------



## Skizzza (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.10.2011
*Boot:* MS Peter II
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Angelgebiet:* Fast komplette Wismarer Bucht
*Angeltiefe:* 14 - 20m
*Wind:* 4 Bft
*Himmel:* erst bedeckt, später kam die Sonne raus
*Drift:* sehr unterschiedlich, mancherorts kaum, teilweise stark
*Montage:* erst pilker und ein Beifänger, später GuFi solo
*Wer:* 2 freunde und ich
*Fänge:* ich 5 Dorsche, 45-60 cm plus einige Wittels, die andren beiden nur Wittels.
*Sonstiges:
*Insgesamt sehr wenige Dorsche, die auch nur vereinzelnt an Bord kamen. Die erste Drift brachte auf dem gesamten Kahn 2 kleinere Dorsche und allerhand Wittlinge, auch ein paar Heringe kamen mit hoch. Danach etwas weitergefahren und es kamen nur noch einige Heringe hoch. Wechsel auf Solo-Pilker brachten einige Dorsche später bei den Mitanglern, sodass ich mich für GuFi entschied. Die beste Wahl, ich konnte gleich 2 schöne Dorsche verhaften. Im Laufe des Tages kamen dann noch 3 dazu, dazu ca. 10 Fische im Drill verabschiedet. Haben sehr sehr spitz gebissen. Mit 5 Dorschen war ich noch sehr gut bedient, Viele hatten nur 1-2 Dorsche. Ingesamt bei ca. 30 Anglern 40 Dorsche. Heringe hatten viele, teilweise nen halben Eimer voll. Auch Wittlinge landeten dort. 

*Besonderes: *Einer der Mitangler war schwer am pumpen und freute sich bereits über einen schönen Dorsch. Doch als man den weißen Fleck im Wasser erkannte, sah man auch etwas anderes. Der Pilker hatte ein Meerneunauge an der Seite gehakt. Und das Meerneunauge wiederum hatte sich an dem Dorsch verbissen. Noch nie gesehen sowas. Das Neunauge wurde danach wieder ins nasse Element entlassen, der Dorsch glaubb ich aber behalten.


----------



## 20cf40 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Aufahrt: 14.10.2011

Kutter: MS Blauort

Heimathafen: Laboe

Seegebiet: vor Aeroe

Himmel: Sonne , gelegentlich Schleierwolken

Wind: 1-2, teilweise Flaute

Drift: zeitweise gar nicht, nachmittags zunehmend 

Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Gummifisch

Wer: ca 35 Angler und ich

Fänge: erfahrene Angler 7-12 gute Dorsche, wenig untermaßige

Trotz häufiger Platzwechsel relativ wenig Fisch. Am Schiffer und der Crew lag es nicht, die haben sich alle Mühe gegeben. Alles in Allem ein schöner Tag . Danke an Egbert, Birte und den Rest der Crew.


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:15.11.2011*
*Heimathafen: Wismar,Garage*
*Kutter/Boot: Meine "Rica"*
*Seegebiet: Vor Kühlungsborn*
*Angelzeit: 8.00-13.30 Uhr*
*Wind: Ne Bft 2 aus Süd*
*Himmelie blanke Sonne*
*Drift: Geschmeidig*
*Angler: Ich*
*Angeltiefe: 4 - 11 Meter*
*Montage: Verschiedene Buttsysteme, Gummifisch, Wobbler*
*Fänge: 17 Dorsche,1xMeerforelle,Null Platte*
*Sonstiges:* 
Erstes Mal in Kühlungsborn Ost getrailert, Arbeitsbeginn v.Hafenmeister um 7.30 Uhr, wer früher los möchte, muß die Chips für die Schranke(7,50 Euro, Parkplatz 8Stunden 4,oo Euro) am besten einen Tag vorher kaufen!
Vorort habe ich mir ein paar Infos zum Fanggebiet geben lassen, Trollegrund hieß es, auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz lies ich ein paar Wobbler ins Fahrwasser und bauts`gleich den ersten Dorsch gehakt, Trollegrund? Ich bin gerade kurz hinter der Marinaausfahrt und konnten 15 Dorsche überreden,fast alle ü60! Gegen 11.00Uhr hab ich mich auf Plattfischlauer gelegt, nicht ein einziger ging mir auf dem Leim, dafür stiegen auf 5 Meterwassertiefe zwei sechziger Dorsche ein!
Auf dem Weg zur Marina konnte ich noch ein kleine, blanke Meerforelle zum Fototermin überreden, schwimmt natürlich wieder!
*Warum die Platten nicht gebissen hatten , keine Ahnung , vielleicht hab Ihr für mich eine Erklärung! (über PN)*
Reingehauen...Maik


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Aufahrt: 13.10.2011

Kutter: MS Blauort

Heimathafen: Laboe

Seegebiet: vor Aeroe

Himmel: Sonne

Wind: Morgens ne 4, Ab Mittag dann 1-2

Angeltiefe: 12-16m

Drift: Morgens mäßig, Ab Mittag schwach 

Montage:Morgens Gummifisch solo an 60gr., Ab Mittag 30gr Snaps Rot/Schwarz 

Wer: ca. 15 Sportfreunde und ich

Fänge: Ich 11xDorsch 45-84cm, Gesamt geschätze 80

Sonstiges: Die lange Anfahrt bis vor Aeroe hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Es waren zwar keine riesen Schwärme am Spot. Jeder Fisch musste hart erarbeitet werden.
Klassischen Pilken oder Jiggen brachte wenig bis gar keinen Fisch. Auch der Gufi am morgen brachte bei mir nur viele spitze Anfasser und 3 eher kleinere(um 45cm) Fische an Bord. Der Bringer des Tages war ab Mittag eindeutig der Rot/Schwarze 30gr Snaps!! Mit dem konnte ich in den letzten 2 Angelstunden 8 Dickschädel (alle ÜBER 55cm) zum Landgang überreden. Ich habe den Snaps ganz klassisch wie einen Blinker mit gelegentlichem auf dem Grund durchsacken lassen geführt. Die Bisse kamen Hart bis Brachial ,so dass ich den Snaps ab und an nur noch mit der Lösezange aus dem Maul entfernen konnte. Hat einfach nur Spass gemacht der Tag!!!!!
Zum Kapitän und der Crew gibt es nicht viel zu sagen.... PERFEKT WIE IMMER!!!!
Abgelegt haben wir um 7.30, Angelegt wurde um 16.45= 9 1/4Std!!! SOWAS gibt es auch nur in Laboe!!!! Ich komme wieder!!!!


----------



## Fischkalle (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:16.10.2011
Wo: Fehmarnsund
Boot: Leihboot 
Wann: 8:00 - 16:30 Uhr
Wind: 4 bf , später 2-3
Wer: 2 Freunde und ich
Tiefe: 8-10 Meter

Köder: von Schleppen über Pilker bis Naturködervorfach / Buttlöffel
Fänge: 8 Butt bis 25 cm, 3 Klieschen bis 35 cm. 

Fazit: 3 Stunden schleppen  und 1 Stunde Pilken waren für die Katz. Zuviel Kraut/ kein Dorsch da
In der Not ab 13 Uhr umgerüstet auf Naturköder und treiben lassen. Bisse kamen Schlag auf Schlag. Leider entschieden wir uns ab 14:30 nochmal zu schleppen. ( wieder nix) Naja, zumindest keine Schneider.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.10.2011
*Boot:* MS Christa
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Angelgebiet:* u.a. vor der Küste Kühlungsborn
*Angeltiefe:* 10-20m
*Wind:* S 4
*Temperatur*: 4-11°C
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* mittel
*Wer:* Manne, ich und ca. 35 andere
*Fänge:* ich nichts, Manne 1, auf dem ganzen Kutter ca. 15-20, viele waren Schneider
*Sonstiges:* Am Käptn lag's nicht, der hat ordentlich gesucht. Auf dem Rückweg sagte er, dass die anderen Kutter auch schlecht gefangen hätten.


----------



## gluefix (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.10.2011
*Boot:* eigenes (PITA)
*Heimathafen:* ab Travemünde
*Angelgebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:* 1-2 s,sw
*Temperatur*: 14 °C
*Himmel:* heiter
*Wer:* der gluefix und sein Kumpel
*Fänge:* auf den Bildern, 60 -65 cm
*Sonstiges:* weil ich nach 3 Wochen krank mal wieder Boot fahren wollte :vik:


----------



## gluefix (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 16.10.2011
*Boot:* eigenes (TROLL, Zweitboot)
*Heimathafen:*ab Travemünde
*Angelgebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:* wie am Vortag, leicht zunehmend
*Temperatur*:nicht gemerkt
*Himmel:*heiter
*Wer:* na ich und meine Mom
*Fänge:* einige kleinere Dorsche und jede Menge Wittling bei meiner Mom, ich war eher mit dem Kartenplotter und dem Fishfinder am ausprobieren
*Sonstiges:* Weil meine neue Errungenschaft mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und ausprobiert werden musste, der Tag galt also mehr dem Boot statt den Fischen :vik:. Übrigens: das letzte Bild beweist es, ich hab ne Meise !


----------



## gluefix (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* heute
*Boot:* eigenes (TROLL)
*Heimathafen:*ab Travemünde
*Angelgebiet:* Lübecker Bucht
*Wind:*2, in Böhen 3-4 aus S
*Temperatur*: 1,5 -11 °C
*Himmel:* heiter und schön sonnig
*Wer:*ich und meine Mom
*Fänge:* einige Dorsche um die 60-65 und später dann noch von 12:00 - 14:00 Uhr 60 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* Weil ich mit der TROLL auch mal angeln wollte und nicht nur am Plotter spielen :m und weil das Wetter ideal war.


----------



## Edschki (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.10.2011
*Boot:* Merlin
*Heimathafen:* Wendtorf (Kieler Aussenfoerde)
*Angelgebiet:* Gabelsflach
*Angeltiefe:* 10m
*Angelzeit:* 12:30 – 17:00
*Wind:* S 2-3
*Himmel:* wolkenlos
*Drift:* leicht
*Montage:* Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm 
*Wer:* Norbert  u. ich
*Fänge:* 50 Platte, 28 - 54 cm
*[FONT=&quot]Sonstiges:[/FONT]*


----------



## teddy- (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *16.10.11*
Kutter / Boot: *schlauchboot
* Heimathafen: *garage*
Seegebiet: *brook
*Angelzeit:* 8.30-12.30uhr
* Wind: *3-4 s sw*
Himmel: *sonnig*
Drift:  *stark*
Angel / Fangtiefe: *15- 18m*
Montage: *pilker und zweihakenmo.mit wattwurm
* Wer: *kumpel und ich*
Fänge: *38 dorsche 6 wittlinge 12 herringeund ein par kleine

12.30 mußten wir abbrechen da der wind zu stark wurde 

gruß stephan


----------



## schedi3 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*




*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 
*Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.10.11**
Kutter / Boot: lukas III
** Heimathafen: **kühlungborn
Seegebiet: trollegrund
**Angelzeit: 8.30-17.30uhr
** Wind: 3-4 s sw**
Himmel: sonnig**
Drift:  stark** bis zu 2,4km/h
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7,5-14,00m**
Montage: Pilker und zweihakenmo.mit wattwurm
** Wer: kumpel und ich**
Fänge: 6 dorsche 10 flundern 1 Hornhecht*


----------



## graetsche (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.10.11
Kutter / Boot: Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne Fehmarnbelt
Angelzeit: 9.45-13.30uhr
Wind: 3-4 s sw
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 12m
Montage: Pilker und Beifänger gelb/schwarz (BVB 09)
Wer: 29 andere und ich
Fänge: 12 dorsche, größter 86 cm 5,5 kg, einige kleine zurück
Sonstiges: Super Tour, alle hatten Fisch und die Besatzung ist einfach spitze


----------



## graetsche (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.10.11
Kutter / Boot: Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne Fehmarnbelt
Angelzeit: 9.45-13.30uhr
Wind: 4-5 so
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 15m
Montage: Pilker und Beifänger gelb/schwarz (BVB 09)
Wer: 29 andere und ich
Fänge: 4 dorsche, 45-65 cm, viele kleine zurück und eine Scholle
Sonstiges: Nicht so viel Fisch wie am Vortag, einige Wittlinge und Schollen/Klieschen alle waren glücklich


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: *29.10.2011*
Boot: *Meins ...die "Rica"*
Heimathafen: *Garage*
Seegebiet: *Wismarbucht/Boltenhagen*
Angelzeit: *8.00-15.00Uhr*
Angeltiefe: *8m - 12m*
Drifft: *geschmeidig*
Wer: *Henri und ich*
Wind: *ne 2 aus südost/ in Böen 3*
Himmel: *Bedeckt/Nebel*
Fänge:* 28 Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 70cm*
*Sonstiges: Alles Roger, dicke Fische in der Kiste, einziger Wermuthstropfen war der feuchte Nebel, der uns den ganzen Tag begleitete. *
*Das Bild zeigt nur einen Teil des Erfolges!*
*Reingehauen...Maik*


----------



## schedi3 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: *29.10.2011*
Boot: Lukas III
Heimathafen: *Garage*
Seegebiet: *Trollegrund*
Angelzeit: *8.00-15.00Uhr*
Angeltiefe: *7,5-12,00m*
Drifft: *geschmeidig*
Wer: *Werner und ich*
Wind: *ne 2 aus südost/ in Böen 3*
Himmel: *Bedeckt/Nebel*
Fänge:* 5 Dorsche 12 Platten 
*


----------



## teddy- (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: *29.10.2011*
Boot: *schlauchboot*
Heimathafen: *garage*
Seegebiet: *brook*
Angelzeit: *9.00-14.30Uhr*
Angeltiefe: *16m - 20m*
Drifft: *geschmeidig*
Wer: *ich*
Wind:* 2 aus südost/böen 3*
Himmel: *bedeckt/nebel
*Fänge:* 4 dorsche 13 wittlinge 7 platten 2 herringe

*gruß stephan


----------



## Ayla (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:31.10.2011
Boot:meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Neustadt
Wind:SW3
Köder: Wobbler
Methode: Schleppfischen
Wer:ich
Zeit: 9.00-14.00
Fänge:17 Dorsche
45 - 70Cm
|wavey:Ayla


----------



## Wildshark (7. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin
Hier nun auch mal ein kleiner Bericht vom Sonntag!

Tag der Ausfahrt: *06.11.2011*
Boot: Wild Shark
Heimathafen: *Carport*
Seegebiet: *Neustadt, Pelzerhaken, Sierksdorf*
Angelzeit: *9.00-16.00Uhr*
Angeltiefe: *10-17,5m*
Drifft: *geschmeidig*
Wer: *AlBundy und ich*
Wind: *ne 2 bis 3 aus südost bis nordost*
Himmel: *Nebel*
Fänge:* Gut 20 Leos aber nur 8 durften in die Küche

Gruß
Sharky


*


----------



## ddmlui (9. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 6.11.2011
Kutter: Eingkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Westlich Fehmarn
Angeltiefe: ca. 10 - 15
Angelzeit: 9:30 - 13:30 Uhr
Temp.: 6 Grad
Wetter: diesig, wenig Wind
Drift: wenig
Wer: ca. 25 Angler an Bord
Köder: 60g-Pilker braun-schwarz, oben meist mit rotem Twister am kleinem Maak-Haken
*Fänge:* recht unterschiedlich, am besten am Bug (ca. 8 Fisch pro Kopf, 60er Größe) Ich drei behalten, davon einer 75 cm 4,8 kg 

Kapitän immer bemüht, Fische waren bis auf die kleineren alle bis zum Rand voll mit Krabben, Bootsmänner freundlich und hilfsbereit, Suppe ok.


----------



## Dorschprinz (10. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 3.11.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Jan Cux
Heimathafen: Sassnitz
Seegebiet: Nördlich Rügen
Angelzeit: 9.00-13.30uhr
Wind: 3-4 
Himmel: bedeckt bis sonnig
Drift: mittel bis stark 
Angel / Fangtiefe:10-25m 
Montage: Pilker und Beifänger silber/blau,Beifänger rot/schwarz
Wer: zwei Kumpel und ich 
Fänge: zusammen hatten wir 6 Dorsche.Ich 3,Kumpel 2,
andere Kumpel 1
Sonstiges: Tour war gut. Gefangen wurde vor allen Dingen am Bug/Heck  sehr gut. Wir waren am Morgen zu spät dran,unser Fehler. Essen war  SUPER! Crew sehr bemüht.


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.11.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* Meine "Rica"
*Heimathafen:* Garage
*Seegebiet:* Boltenhagen
*Angelzeit:* 7.00-15.00uhr
*Wind:* Bft 2 schwach 
*Himmel:*sonnig
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angel / Fangtiefe*:7,5-15 m 
*Montage:* Gummifische/Wobbler 
*Wer:* Andreas und ich 
*Fänge: 28 Dorsche zwischen 50cm - 65cm*
*2x Flunder; 1x Scholle*
*Sonstiges:*
Wunderschöner Angeltour, geiles Wetter, bisse ohne Ende, besser gehts nicht!
Reingehauen...Maik


----------



## anbeisser (13. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.11.2011
Kutter: Vorwärts
Heimathafen: Timmendorf auf Poel
Angelgebiet: nordwestlich Poel
Angeltiefe: ca. 4 - 10m
Angelzeit: 7:30 - 15:00 Uhr
Temp.: 0-6 Grad
Wetter: sonnig/klar, kaum Wind aus SO
Drift: wenig
Wer:  13 Angler an Bord
Köder: 50g-80Pilker gelb-grün,silber,rot-schwarz,Sprottenform oben meist mit rotem oder pinkem Twister 
*Fänge:* ca 60-65 Dorsche ,großteils um die 4-7Pfund, am besten am Bug (ca. 10 Fisch pro Kopf, 50-60er Größe) Ich stand an der Seite und da wir nur in geringen Tiefen von 4-10m fischten weite Auswürfe nötig. Ich 5 Dorsche von 45-60, und einen 30iger Butt gerissen.
Andere auch so ca 3 Butt gerissen.
Der Kapitän war sehr  bemüht,Die Besatzung sehr freundlich  und hilfsbereit, Bohneneintopf + Anklamer Bockwurst bestens.

Andere Kutter von Poel weniger Erfolg,nur ca 20 Dorsche mit 15Mann

Petri ...
A.


----------



## thomas19 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> *Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.11.2011
> *Kutter / Boot:* Meine "Rica"
> *Heimathafen:* Garage
> *Seegebiet:* Boltenhagen
> ...



Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch,
so langsam glaub ich, die kommerziellen Angelschiffe fahren da hin, wo nur etwas Fisch ist. Vielleicht wollen die sich den Fisch übers Jahr einteilen. Das is ja dann Touristenverarsche.
Ich werd dann wohl wieder auf dem Schweriner Außensee angeln. Mit dem Privatboot.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Andy Antitackle (15. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 13.11.2011
Wo: Sandbänke vor Flügge/ Fehmarn
Womit: MS Lana 
Inhaber: Klaus Brandenburg (Plattfisch Brandy)
Wetter: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne
Wind: 0 - 2 aus Südost
Fangtiege: 7-8M
Wasser: Klasklar - man konnte bis zum Grund sehen und den Platten zeitweise beim Fressen unserer Wattwürmer beobachten - wie geil war das denn.
Preis: EUR 40,00 plus Wattwürmer pro Person
Angelzeit: 6 Stunden reine Angelzeit plus Fahrt

Fänge: Mit 6 Mann 146 maßige Plattfische (Flunder, Klieschen, Schollen) und jede menge kleine, die wieder schwimmen.
Bester hatte 29 - ich 25 Stück.
Meine größte hatte 800 Gramm.

Fazit: Geiler Tag.
Brandy hat auf seiner Lana Platz für 6 Angler.
Er ist top ausgerüstet - von Reelingkletten über Rutenhalten
bis zu kleinen Schälchen für die Wattwürmer und Fischtöter ist alles an jedem der 6 Plätze vorhanden.
Selbst Bleie in diversen Größen liegen parat. Geangelt wird vom verankerten Boot. An der ersten Stelle hat außer einem kleinen Seeskorpion nichts gebissen. Dann haben wir um 100m versetzt und an der Stelle lagen wir den ganzen Tag vor Anker. Die Wattwürmer die er besorgt hatte waren von 1A Qualität - ich hab noch nie so Daumendicke Watties gesehen. Ich als Fisch hätte Angst davor gehabt 
Wer einmal Plattfische fangen möchte, ist bei Brandy super aufgehoben.
Wir sehen uns wieder.

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## schedi3 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag d. Ausfahrt*: 19.11.2011
*Boot: Lukas III*
*Hafen/Seegebiet*: Kühlungsborn/Trollegrund
*Wind*: 2-3 SW
*Himmel*: Starker Nebel
*Drift:* schwach
*Fangtiefe:* 7-14m
*Montage:* Wattwurm und Wobbler
*Wer?* Uwe und René
*Fänge*: 12 Platten und 5 Dorsche


----------



## Langelandfrank (20. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19.11.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* Mein Jumbo
*Heimathafen:* Garage
*Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn/Trollegrund
*Angelzeit:* 8.00-14.00uhr
*Wind:* Bft 2 schwach 
*Himmel: Nebel*
*Drift:* wenig 
*Angel / Fangtiefe*: 6 -17 m 
*Montage:* Wobbler, Seaweaver, Pilker , Gummi 
*Wer:* Vaters und ich
*Fänge: 13 Dorsche (45 - 70)*
*Sonstiges:* Erst vom Hafen bis Trollegrund geschleppt. 6 Dorsche auf dem Weg. Alle bei 8 m. Dann an den Kanten 9 - 17 m versucht. 2 Dorsche (1 Gummi, 1 Seaweaver). Dann am Nachmittag auf der Rücktour wieder geschleppt und 5 schöne Dorsche bei 7-8 m. Ein anderes Boot hat bei 10 m geschleppt und den ganzen Tag 2 Dorsche. Schwieriger Tag aufgrund des Nebels. Wir mussten einen Kollegen aus Neuruppin Richtung Land bringen. Auf seinem Leihboot hatte der Vermieter keinen Kompass hinterlassen.#d


----------



## anbeisser (21. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* Sonntag 20.11.2011
Kutter: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: nordwestlich Poel bis Rerik
Angeltiefe: ca. 8 - 20m
Angelzeit: 9:00 - 13:30 Uhr
Temp.: 0-6 Grad
Wetter: SEHR Neblig ,zu Mittag Nebelauflösung, kaum Wind aus Süd
Drift: wenig
Wer: 30 Angler an Bord
Köder: 50-100g Pilker und Beifänger
*Fänge:* ca 60-65 Dorsche im Schnitt um 50 und 1x von 80 (ca 6Kg und ca 300-400 Wittlinge,
Der Kapitän war sehr  bemüht,Die Besatzung sehr freundlich  und hilfsbereit, Bohneneintopf bestens.

Petri ...
A.


----------



## luette-hl (24. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.11.2011
Wo: Grömitz
Boot: Eigenes
Wind: SO 2-3
Wassertemperatur: 6 Grad
Fangtiefe: 6-7m
Köder: Rapalla Schleppwobbler, Jigg rot/schwarz, Mefo-Blinker
Mit zwei Mann von 8:00-14:00 Uhr 16 Dorsche 45-60cm
Viele Netze auf der 7m Linie


Petri Heil an Alle


----------



## Sinned (27. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 26.11.2011
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Blauort
*Heimathafen:* Kiel/Laboe
*Seegebiet:* Kieler Förde
*Angelzeit:* 7.00-15.00uhr
*Wind:* 5-6
*Himmel:* alles
*Drift:* Stark 
*Angel / Fangtiefe*:6-12 m 
*Montage:* GuFi
*Wer:* Ich + 3 Freunde + ca 30 weitere
*Fänge: *Ich hatte mit 3 Stück die meisten Dorsche. Meine Freunde hatten 1-2 Stück. Auf dem ganzen Boot sind sonst, so glaube ich, ca 2 weitere Dorsche hoch gekommen.
Sonst. ca 30-35 Platte
*Sonstiges:*
Wir sind die ganze Zeit um den Leuchtturm vor der Kieler Förde rum getuckert, weil nicht daran zu denken war, weiter raus zu fahren. Auch der Kapitän meinte, dass man es eher mit Wattwurm versuchen sollte. Trotz sandigem Grund und einer eher geringen Aussicht auf Dorsch, pilkten wir ohne Ende und bekamen Dorsche um die 3-4 Kilo an den Haken. Die Wattwurmangler waren eher enttäuscht über die geringe Fangzahl.
Ich war zum ersten mal mit der Blauort draußen. Hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Vechteangler (28. November 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 19.11 - 20.11.2011
Kutter: MS Jule
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Dänemark
Angelzeit: 24 Stundentour
Drift: wenig
Wer: 12 Angler an Bord
Köder: Pilker und Beifänger und Wattwurm
*Fänge:* Ca. 320 Dorsche zum mitnehmen auf dem gesamten Schiff.
Kapitän Thomas hat den Fisch gesucht und für uns gefunden .
Das Essen war wie immer Spitze . Ein dankeschön an die gesammte Besatzung.
Freuen uns auf die nächsten 24 Stundentour.


----------



## nyster (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.12.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Santa Maria
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Angelgebiet: 1sm vor der Küste um Warnemünde
Angelzeit: 8.00-14.30uhr
Wind: 7 aus S-W
Himmel: bewölkt, diesig, regnerisch
Drift: Stark 
Angel / Fangtiefe:10-15 m 
Montage: erst GuFi, dann 150g Pilker + Beifänger in japanrot
Wer: Ich, Vater, Bruder, Großvater und 10 andere
Fänge: Ich 2 maßige Leos, größter 72cm, gesamter Kutter etwa 45 (inkl. Untermaß), größter 80cm, einige Wittlinge

Fazit:
Sehr mieser Wind der Regen wie Hagel fühlen lies. Anfangs bei weniger Wind mehr Fisch, nach aufkommendem so gut wie gar nix mehr. Schweres Geschirr war angesagt, 150gr, Farbe eher orange/gelb/rot. 
Positiv: Schöner kleiner Kutter mit viel Platz zum Angeln, nette Crew :m
Sehr negativ: Viele Angler nahmen untermaßige Fische (teils noch unter 30cm!) mit. Der Crew war das anscheinend egal, da sie dazu nichts gesagt hat... :r


----------



## Dingsens (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.12.2011
      Kutter/Boot: MS Seeadler
     Heimathafen: Rostock
      Angelgebiet: nicht weit draußen,rechts und links neben der Fahrrinne
         Angelzeit: ca.08.00-14.30 Uhr
    Wind/Wetter: ca.ne 4-5 aus S/mal Sonne,mal Wolken
               Drift: völlig in Ordnung
               Wer: Kollege und ich+8 weitere Angler
         Montage: erst Snaps/Gno in 30gr. und später Gufi
            Fänge: ich 4x Dorsch+1 großen Wittling/Kollege 4xDorsch und einige Aussteiger bei beiden

Sonstiges: Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein schöner Tag auf der Seeadler! Nach etwas zähem Start am Morgen (die ersten paar Driften brachten 0 Fisch.!!) ging es ab ca. 10 Uhr gut los und jeder fing seinen Fisch. 
Durch die etwas geringere Anzahl an Anglern war das Angeln sehr entspannt und jeder hatte genug Platz zum Werfen. Im Schnitt hatte jeder so zwischen 3 und 7 Fische und einige Aussteiger. Da die Bisse doch teilweise sehr zaghaft und spitz erfolgten,brauchte man teilweise viel Fingerspitzengefühl,um die Fische sicher zu haken.
Alles in Allem ein gelungener und dank der fleißigen Suche des Kapitäns auch ein erfolgreicher Angeltag mit viel guter Laune und genügend Fisch.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## anbeisser (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.12.2011
Kutter / Boot: MS Peter II
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: Hanniball und dicht unter Land fast bis Travemünde
Angelzeit: 8.30-14.30uhr
Wind: 3 aus S-SW
Himmel: bewölkt, diesig, Nieselregen
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:6-15 m 
Montage: erst GuFi, dann 75-100g Rote Pilker + Beifänger in japanrot
Wer: ca 38 Mann
Fänge: Ich 2 maßige Leos + 1xPlatte, größter Dorsch 70cm, gesamter Kutter etwa 50 Maßige

Fazit:War nicht all zu doll ... 2 Mann x 8 Leos und Viele nichts.
Wetter ging grade noch so.


----------



## anbeisser (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.2011
 Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
 Heimathafen: Wismar
 Angelgebiet: 300m-2 sm vor der Küste um Boltenhagen
 Angelzeit: 8.30-14.30uhr
 Wind: 5-6 aus W/S-W
 Himmel: bewölkt, diesig, regnerisch
 Drift: Sehr Stark 
 Angel / Fangtiefe:6-20 m 
 Montage: erst 50-60g GuFi/Twister, dann 100-150g Spitzkopf-Pilker Orange/Gelb/Silber+ Beifänger in japanrot/ocker
 Wer: 31 Angler vom Anglerverein Salzwedel
 Fänge: Ich 2 maßige Leos ,gesamter Kutter etwa 65 Maßige ,größter 70cm

 Fazit:Im Schnitt pro Mann 2 Leos, Durchschnitt 50cm.
Sehr böiger Wind aus W / SW um 5. Wellen teilweise bis 2m hoch
ca 70% der Fänge in der Andrift & am Heck

Petri und Alle die morgen loswollen gute Kleidung und Antikxxzmittel mitnehmen.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ft_P_N4c8&feature=youtu.be



A.


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.12.2011
 Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
 Heimathafen: Laboe
 Angelgebiet: vor dem Kieler Leuchtturm 
 Angelzeit: 8.30-15.00uhr
 Wind: 3-4 aus S
 Himmel: bewölkt, diesig
 Drift: mittel 
 Angel / Fangtiefe: 10- 20 m 
 Montage: Vormittags auf Naturköder , Nachmittags mit Gummifisch und Pilker 
 Wer: ein Bekannter und meine Wenigkeit , und ne menge Andere
 Fänge: Ich 43 Platten  ,mein Bekannter 20 Platte . auf dem gesamten Kutter hatte jeder seine Platten 

Dorsche vllt insgesamt 10-15 Stück , aber dafür alles Ü60 

Größter war um die 80 cm .

Egbert hat nen Bomben Job gemacht !


MfG Maik


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.12.2011
Kutter / Boot: sein eigenes
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: Klützhövet
Angelzeit: 8.00-14.00uhr
Wind: 2-3 aus süd
Himmel: bewölkt, diesig,neblich
Drift: geschmeidig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 -12 m 
Montage: Wobbler
Wer: Zwei Freunde von mir Henri und Uwe
Fänge: 
Dorsche insgesamt 28 Stück , dass meißte Ü60, 4 x 75 
gefühlte Mefoanfasser 2 x, 
die Leos`haben gebissen wie die Plötzen, laut Aussage der Beiden war es ein geiles Angeln, mal abgesehen vom Wetter, 

reingehauen ...Maik


----------



## Wuemmehunter (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.1.2012
Boot: Mein Alunapf
Heimathafen: Garage
Angelgebiet:Fehmarn/Ostküste
Angelzeit: 9.00-15.00uhr
Wind: kaum, und das bischen kam aus Westsüdwest
Himmel: bewölkt
Wasser 5,4 Grad
Drift: max ein halber Knoten 
Angeltiefe: 6 -10 m 
Montage: Gufi/Wobbler
Wer: wuemmehunter
Fänge: 14 Dorsche, 9 zwischen 48 und 66 cm hab ich mitgenommen 

Fazit: Aufgrund schlechter Wetteraussichten wollte ich erst nicht los. Bin froh, dass ich trotzdem raus bin und selbst an der Untiefentonne Staberhuk konnte man es sehr gut aushalten. Alles in allem ein geiler erster Angeltag 2012.

Gruß wuemmehunter


----------



## smarre (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.12.2011
Kutter: Silverland
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Angelgebiet:Fehmarn/Raum Staberhuk
Angelzeit: 8.00-15.00uhr
Wind: bis Mittag kaum, danach steife Brise Angeln kaum mehr möglich
Himmel: bewölkt
Wasser ??
Drift: ??
Angeltiefe: 10 -20 m 
Montage: Solopilker, Beifängermontagen
Wer: 4 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: 16 Dorsche, alle über 50cm, größter 74cm, 1 Wittling

Fazit: Schöner Angeltag, Besatzung war sehr hilfreich, Essen hat geschmeckt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## smarre (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.12.2011
 Kutter: Silverland
 Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
 Angelgebiet:Fehmarn/Raum Staberhuk
 Angelzeit: 8.00-10.00uhr
 Wind: wenig
 Himmel: bewölkt
 Wasser ??
 Drift: ??
 Angeltiefe: 10 -20 m 
 Montage: Solopilker, Beifängermontagen
 Wer: 4 Kumpels und ich
 Fänge: 23 maßige Dorsche, 2 untermaßige,1 Wittling

 Fazit: Schöner Angeltag zum Jahresabschluß, innerhalb 1 Stunde hatten wir unsere Fische im Eimer, danach Hydraulikschaden und wir mussten reinfahren, aber es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## TAFKAT (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.01.2012
Kutter: MS Langeland 1
Heimathafen: Laboe
Angelgebiet: Küstenah rund um Laboe
Angelzeit: 9.00-14.00uhr
Wind: 7 -8, in Boen 11
Himmel: Alles; Regen, Graupelschauer, kurze Sonnenabschnitte ansonsten stark bewölkt
Wasser ??
Drift: sehr (zu) stark 
Angeltiefe: 10 -20 m 
Montage: Pilker, Gummifisch, Wattwurm
Wer: 10 unerschrockene
Fänge: 8 Platten, 2 untermaßige Dorsche

Fazit: Bei dem Sturm war nix zu machen, der Kapitiän hat sich große Mühe gegeben, den Fisch zu finden. Laut Eletronik hat das wohl auch geklappt, an den Ruten hat sich das nicht wiedergespiegelt.  Das Wetter bzw. der Wind war einfach zu beschi... an ein vernünftiges Angeln war kaum zu denken. Gruß Thorsten


----------



## benke80 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.01.2012
Kutter: MS Seeadler
Heimathafen: Rostock Stadthafen
Angelgebiet: westlich Fahrrinne unter Land vor Nienhagen und Kühlungsborn 
Angelzeit: 8:45 -14.00 Uhr
Wind: vormittags SW - W 3 - 4, ab Mittag W 5 - 6 in Boen 8
Himmel: bedeckt mit Regenschauern, kurz vorm Anlegen dan heiter
Drift: 1,0 bis 1,5 kn, 70gr Abdrift waren grenzwertig 
Angeltiefe: 8 - 16 m 
Montage: Pilker, Gummifisch mit Beifängern
Wer: mein Bruder, Neffe, Schwager und meine Wenigkeit und 8 weitere Gesellen
Fänge: Neffe 9, Bruderherz 7, Schwager 6 und ich 3, einer war Schneider
fast nur massige Fische, die grössten hatten um 70 cm

Fazit: War ein ganz schönes Geschaukel von den Stürmen um den Jahreswechsel. Drift war anständig, teilweise aber schwierig gewesen. 
Hatte meine Dorsche auf japanrotem Beifänger. Ansonsten waren Gummifische, Twister, Pilker, Dorschbomben und Jigmontagen zu sehen. 
Auf dem gesamten Schiff ca. 50 Dorsche. Bis auf einen Schneider hatte jeder seine Fische, und unsere haben heute schon das erste Mal geschmeckt. |supergri

Danke Bernd für die schöne Ausfahrt, wir können die MS Seeadler um Bernd Schumacher wirklich nur empfehlen.
Weiter so!!!!!

Gruß
Benny


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin,moin...  .als erstes möchten wir uns bei beschu bedanken.doller kapitän und nicht so mürrisch  .war echt super!!!!!schöne grüße auch an dingsens  der sich noch mit dazu gesellt hat.super truppe heute.truppe(bgolli,bobbykron,steinbuttt,dingsens und ich).am anfang lief es eher mau.beschu hat den fisch noch gesucht  dann hat er ihn gefunden.das ging bei der ab-u.andrift richtig ab.der kescher kreiste nur noch im boot.wir hatten am ende schöne 70er dorsche. und jeder von uns war sehr zufrieden.die dorsche sind in die gummis geknallt,als gäbe es kein halten mehr.ergebnis von der tour!!!bgolli(3)steinbuttt(8 u.1 wittling)dingsens (7)bobbykron(11)ich(9)...fotos von der tour kommen natürlich von steinbuttt  .beschu is the best....tschüssen


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Jungs,#h

gestern früh um 6.30 Uhr trafen sich anfangs erstmal vier Angelboard-User, um mit der MS "Seeadler" von Rostock zum Kutterangeln zu fahren.
Dort auf dem Parkplatz trafen wir dann auf "dingsens", ebenfalls AB-User, so ging es dann also mit 5 AB-lern an Bord!#6
Die angekündigte Wettervorhersage mit stürmischen Winden, Regen und Schnee machten schon mal Hoffnung auf einen "bewegten" Angeltag!:vik:
Mit einigem Auf und Ab ging es zu den Fangplätzen, die lagen diesmal vor Heiligendamm.
Anfangs gestaltete sich die Angelei etwas zäh, nur vereinzelnd kamen ein paar Fische an Deck. Ich machte den Anfang mit einem 30iger Wittling!
Doch dann schaffte es die "berüchtigte" Nase des Käpt'n doch die Dorsche zu finden.#6
Immer wieder erwischten wir einen Schwarm, der vor allem aus Fischen zwischen 60 und 70 cm bestand. Jeder an Bord konnte so um die zehn gute Dorsche fangen.#6

Besonders gut lief es gestern mit ca. 10cm langen Gummifischen, wobei die Farbe da keine Rolle gespielt hat, die Dorsche bissen auf rosa genauso gut, wie auf motoroil!|supergri

Je später es wurde, um so mehr nahm auch der Wind zu, zuletzt hatte sich dann sogar die "Rostocker Küstenwacht" in Bereitschaft gelegt, um bei Gefahr schnell eingreifen zu können! |bigeyes

Uns allen hat es riesigen Spaß gemacht, so eine "Sturmfahrt" ist doch etwas anderes, als bei "Ententeich" rauszufahren ... zum Glück waren alle an Bord seefest und gut gefangen haben wir ja auch. :q #6

Auch ich kann es nur bestätigen, die "Seeadler", der Käpt'n und die Crew sind absolut top!#6
Mit nur 12 Personen an Bord, ist es sehr gemütlich und der Käpt'n ist echt ein "Pfunds-Kerl", der gutgelaunt, mit flotten Sprüchen auf der Zunge immer wieder umher flitzte und die Fische der Angler kescherte! Absolut empfehlenswert!#6

Am Schluß waren wir uns alle einig, wenn wir wieder mit 'nem Kutter rauswollen, dann nur noch mit der "Seeadler"!#6

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend!

Gruß, Heiko

FOTO 1: Die ANGLERBORD-Truppe (v.l.): wathose1980, dingsens, steinbuttt, bgolli, bobbikron,
FOTO 2: Der erste Fisch: 30iger Wittling!
FOTO 3: Mein erster Dorsch!
FOTO 4: Weitere Dorsche!
FOTO 5: Die Küstenwache liegt bereit!


----------



## luette-hl (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin moin,

hier ist meine Fangmeldung vom 24.1.2012.

Boot: eigenes
Wo: Grömitz
Wind: ost 1-2 Bft
Wetter: sonnig
Wasser: 3 Grad und super klar.

Aufgrund des schönen Wetters habe ich mich spontan zum Angeln entschlossen. Wir, mein Kollege und ich fuhren um 8:00 Uhr ab Grömitz raus. Wir fingen im flachen Wasser (4m) an mit Rapalla  zu schleppen. Nach ca. fünf Minuten ein schöner dicker Winterdorsch, 60cm. Dann ging gar nichts mehr. Wir haben alle Tiefen von Grömitz bis Pelzerhaken, von 4m bis 20m abgeangelt. Geschleppt, gepilkt, gejiggt und mit Naturköder. 
Um 14:O0 Uhr haben wir aufgehört.
Ergebnis: 3 Dorsche und eine Platte.

Weit und breit kein Netz, der Fischer kennt sich aus !

Weiterhin Petri Heil an Alle


----------



## anbeisser (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.01.2012
Kutter / Boot: bleibt geheim
Heimathafen: in Mecklenburg
Angelgebiet: offene Ostsee (Steine)
Angelzeit: 9.00-13.30uhr
Wind: 3 aus O-SO
Himmel: wolkig / Sonne
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-25 m 
Montage: 125g Kiel-Pilker + Beifänger in japanrot
Wer: ca 35 Mann
Fänge: Ich 15 maßige Leos um 70cm, größter 79cm, gesamter Kutter etwa 400-500 um die 70cm (kein Untermaß), größter knapp 1m 
Hab nur mit Einzelpilker 125g Kiel von Blitzpilker in Orange-Kupfer und Orange / Gelb / Silber gefischt.
Mit Beifänger dauerte es mir wegen der Drift zu lange bis der Pilker unten ankommt.
Leider auch 3 Totalverluste. 
Hatte ca 11Kilo Filet und um 11Uhr schon augehört weil ich nicht mehr wusste wohin mit dem Fisch ......


----------



## forellenwilly (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12. Feb 2012
Kutter / Boot: BLAUORT Kiel/Laboe
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Kiel
Wind: wenig
Himmel: bedeckt, teils heiter
Drift: wenig, 70gr in der Abdrift
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-20m
Jiggfarbe: rot, Naturköder auf Einzelhaken als Beifänger
Pilkerfarbe: bunt, schwarz
Montage: klassisch mit Beifängern
Wer: 3 Mann 
Fänge: 1 Leo pro Mann, 1-3 auf dem Schiff, paar Platte dazu
Sonstiges: Temp 3-4 Grad minus. Krevetten vom Aldi und Heringsfetzen fingen auch


----------



## boot (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin moin, noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Jahr im September,Schwiegervater und ich waren im letzten Jahr nochmal auf Steinbutt vor Damp fischen ,dieses mal fingen wir leider keine Steinis aber dafür gute Butts von 1 Kilo bis 1,5 Kilo.


der Butt hatte 1,3 Kilo


----------



## graetsche (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.02.12
Kutter / Boot: Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne Fehmarnbelt
Angelzeit: 10.00-13.00uhr
Wind: 6-7 wsw
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 25m
Montage: Pilker verschiedene Farben, teilweise mit Beifänger und Naturköder (Wattwurm)
Wer: Der DO-MA-Club aus Dortmund (25 Angler)
Fänge: ca. 30 Dorsche, 50-70 cm und einige gute Schollen

Sonstiges: Schweres Angeln, es wurde einigen Leuten schlecht und die Tour wurde früher als geplant beendet. Super Team der Einigkeit, immer hilfsbereit und freundlich!


----------



## graetsche (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.02.12
Kutter / Boot: Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne Fehmarnbelt
Angelzeit: 9.45-13.45uhr
Wind: 2-3 wsw
Himmel: klar mit super Sicht
Drift: Anfangs mittel bis fast nix
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 - 25m
Montage: Pilker verschiedene Farben, teilweise mit Beifänger und Naturköder (Wattwurm)
Wer: Der DO-MA-Club aus Dortmund (25 Angler)
Fänge: ca. 110 Dorsche, 50-104 cm und eine schöne Scholle

Sonstiges: Ein richtig klasse Angeltag, alle hatten Fisch! Dank an Wolfgang, Dirk und Thomas


----------



## lars.hebenstrei (2. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: nähe Boltenhagen
Angelzeit: 9.00-14 Uhr
Wind: kaum
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: Kaum vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-25 m 

Zu diesem Angeltag kann man leider nicht viel gutes sagen.
Es waren 38 Angler an Bord. Es gab 2 maßige Dorsche(alle zusammen) auf dem Boot!!!!
Ab 11 Uhr gab der Kapitän bekannt, dass heut kein Dorsch da ist und auf Hering geangelt wird!? So etwas habe ich überhaupt noch nicht erlebt. Erstens fahre ich nicht mit einem Kutter raus um Heringe zu fangen, zum zweiten hatte ich auch keine Paternoster mit.
Bisher habe ich eigentlich nur gutes über die Christa gehört, und diese daher heute das erste und das letztemal betreten #h
Habe dann beide weiteren Angeltage abgesagt und wurde obendrein noch als dummer Angler beschimpft, da ich ja auch Paternoster auf dem Boot hätte kaufen können.
So behandelt man seine Kunden nicht. 
Viele Grüße an Frau Z***** für die netten Worte!
Ich hätte wenigstens erwartet, dass man den Dorsch wenigstens versucht zu finden und dann vielleicht erkennt das einfach nichts geht. Aber früh um 11 Uhr einfach auf hering umzustellen und 3 Stunden im Kreis fahren hat nichts mit Hochseeangeln zu tun.


----------



## Nordlicht (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Siehe Posting Nr. 1....gesabbel wird gelöscht


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Siehe Posting Nr. 1....gesabbel wird gelöscht



Richtig, in dem Fall nicht mal gelöscht sondern einfach nur ins OT geschoben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210584


----------



## Skizzza (3. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / ca. 5 nm vor Langeland
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: Klar, sonnig
Drift: Anfangs ok, später ab 11 zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-25 m
Montage: GuFi solo
Wer: 3 Freunde und ich, sowie ca. 30 weitere Mitangler

Fänge: Meine Freunde jeweils 2, 3 bzw 7, ich hatte 11 stück. Insgesamt kann ich leider nicht sagen, da wir im Heck standen und kaum etwas von Richtung Bug mitbekommen haben. Sah jedoch so aus, als ob jeder Angler zumindest 2-3 Dorsche sein Eigen nennen konnte.

Sonstiges: Sehr netter Tag auf dem Wasser, Eggi hat sich wie immer Mühe gegeben und uns einen tollen Tag beschert.


----------



## lars.hebenstrei (4. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: wenig
Himmel: Klar, sonnig
Drift: fast nicht vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 20m
Montage: Pilker und Beifänger
Wer: 5 Freunde und ich, sowie ca. 30 weitere Mitangler

Waren diesmal weit draußen. Dänemark konnte man gut sehen.
Viel Dorsch gabs nicht. Viele Schneider. Ich 2 ,Ein anderer 1, 4 von uns mit 0. Kapitän war bemüht Dorsch zu finden. War trotz des wenigen Dorsch ein schöner Angeltag. Wir waren ja auch nicht mit zu großen Erwartungen raus gefahren, nach dem Tag in Wismar.


----------



## anbeisser (5. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar in Mecklenburg
Angelgebiet: vor Boltenhagen
Angelzeit: 9.00-14uhr
Wind: 4-5 aus Ost
Himmel: wolkig / Sonne
Drift: stark-sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-25 m 
Montage: 125g Kiel-Pilker + Heringspaternoster 
Wer: ca 30 Mann
Fänge: 18 maßige Leos und ca 200 Heringe
Trotz des geringen Ergebnisses war der Kapitän sehr bemüht Fisch zu finden.
Da selbst in Küstennähe sehr starke Drift und Wellen bis 1,5m waren wäre eine Fahrt noch weiter raus sicher zur Tortour geworden und da man überall hört das zur Zeit wenig Fisch da ist oder die Dorsche beissfaul sind,hätte eine weitere Ausfahrt höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr eingebracht.
Es wird auch wieder bessere Tage geben.

Petri aus Salzwedel
A.


----------



## seeschwalbe (5. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 04.03.
Wir lagen mit der Peter II vor oder neben
der Christa.
Das gleiche.
Die Dorsche und auch Heringe beißen bei diesen 
Wassertemperaturen von 2° nicht.
Auserdem wurde in der Nacht davor geschleppt, das konnte man an dem abgerissenen Seegras erkennen.
Vor dem großen Frost habe ich im Januar noch 
23 Dorsche zwischen 60 und 75 cm gefangen bei einer
Ausfahrt mit der Christa.
Bevor die Wassertemperatur keine 6 ° hat, lohnt es sich nicht
rauszufahren.


----------



## utility420 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Angelgebiet: vor Kühlungsborn
Angelzeit: 7.30 - 12.00 Uhr
Wind: 2-3 SO
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: gering
Angel / Fangtiefe:20-25 m 
Montage: 60 g und beifänger
Wer: 2 freunde und ich
Fänge: ein freund 11, der andere 9, ich 16, alles über 60, der größte 81 cm


----------



## degl (16. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

16.3.2012

Ms.Blauort

6 Dorsche von 42-65 cm

Wenig Wind, Sonnenschein

wie immer wohl gefühlt auf der Ms.Blauort

gruß degl


----------



## ImranZarkajev (18. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:12.3.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 6-7 zum Mittag abnehmend auf 5
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: sehr stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25-30 m
Jiggfarbe: egal
Pilkerfarbe : egal ich hatte Pink/Rot und Rot/Schwarz
Montage: mind.125 g besser ab 150 g
Wer: Ich und 2 Kumpels
Fänge: zu dritt 16 maßige größter 78 cm
Sonstiges: Höllenritt, Hälfte des Schiffes war mehr am Ko....
Großes Lob an Crew und Kapitän die aus der Situation noch alle Angler glücklich gemacht haben. Bei einer insgesamt nur ca. 1,5 h Angelzeit und diesem Seegang haben alle ihre Kiste voll gemacht. Teilweise 80 ziger Doubletten waren mit dabei - ALLES SUPER !!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.3.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: bedeckt später sonnig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25-30 m
Jiggfarbe: egal
Pilkerfarbe: egal (ich selber hatte Pink und Rot/Schwarz)
Montage: 125g - 150g
Wer: Ich und 2 Kumpels
Fänge: zu dritt 39 Stück(maßige) bis 75 cm
Sonstiges: super Angeln bei fantastischen Bedingungen, Sehr lobenswert zu erwähnen ist, das auf der Klaus-Peter die Fische nicht gegafft sondern gekeschert werden ! Damit können Laichdorsche nahezu unverletzt wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Tolles Essen, tolle Leute super nette Crew ! Kapitän Klaus hatte wieder mal den richtigen Riecher für die Dorsche ! Gab keinen Angler an Bord der nicht zufrieden war !

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.3.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Hai 4
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 0-1
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: gleich Null
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25 m
Jiggfarbe: egal
Pilkerfarbe: auffällige Farben gingen besser (ich selber Pink und Gelb/Rot)
Montage: 50-65g
Wer: Ich und 2 Kumpels
Fänge: 13 mal (maßig) Dorsch bis 65 cm und Wittling satt
Sonstiges: Angeln war schwierig durch die nicht vorhandene Drift. Mußte sich seine Fische mit Werfen erarbeiten. Dorsche kamen erst zum Mittag auf Pilker vorher waren immer die Wittlinge schneller !
Sehr nette Crew und Kapitän. Immer einen Tipp parat alles Super !!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.3.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 1-3
Himmel: Sonne Pur
Drift: sehr gut
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25-30 m
Jiggfarbe: egal
Pilkerfarbe: morgens ging Gelb/Rot am besten dann war es egal
Montage: 50-65 g
Wer: Ich und 2 Kumpels
Fänge: zu Dritt 43 Stück bis 76 cm
Sonstiges: Der schönste Angeltag der Woche. Bomben Stimmung auf dem Kutter. Klaus und Kai gaben ihr übriges dazu. Immer nen guten Spruch auf den Lippen und Fisch in guten Größen satt. Es gab von Anfang an fast keinen leer hochgeholten Pilker !!! Wer doch seine Probleme hatte, dem hat Kai auf die Sprünge geholfen. Ganz großes Lob an die Besatzung der Klaus-Peter ! Hat wirklich riesen Spaß gemacht und wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder mit von der Partie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gluefix (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes, TROLL
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde
Wind: wenig
Himmel: Klar, sonnig
Drift: fast nicht vorhanden
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 17-20m
Montage: Heringsvorfach mit Gufi 
Wer: Ich+Mitangler
Fang: 20 Heringe + 3 Dorsche um 50-55 cm

#c#c#c...scheint noch relativ tod in der Bucht


----------



## gluefix (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes, TROLL
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde
Wind: anfangs 4 aus W, dann stark abflauend bis auf 1-2
Himmel: Hochnebel
Drift: durchwachsen
Angel / Fangtiefe: alles probiert von 12-25 m
Montage: Heringsvorfach, Gufi, Pilker...
Wer: Ich + Mitangler
Fang: 3 untermaßige Dorsche zurück #c

konnte einfach keinen Fisch finden, vereinzelte Anzeigen auf 15-17 m aber keine nennenswerten Kontake, keinen Heringsschwarm gefunden #c#c....scheint noch wirklich recht tod in der Bucht


----------



## Bauer (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

18.3.12
Angelzeit 12.00 - 13.30
Vor Travemünde
Tiefe  18 - 20 m
6 Heringe, schöne Größe

Auf dem Echolot waren nur einzelne Schwärme zu sehen.
3 Heringe waren leider von außen gehakt, beißfreudig sind sie also noch nicht (Wassertemperatur 3,5 °).


----------



## norge_klaus (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.03.2012
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Burg auf Fehmarn
Angelgebiet: östlich von Putgarden (Wrackangeln) 
Angelzeit: 8:45 -13.00 Uhr
Wind: schwach bis mäßig
Himmel: morgens Nebel, ab Mittag Sonne pur
Drift: gering 
Angeltiefe: 27 - 28 m 
Montage: Pilker, Gummifisch, Beifänger
Wer: ich und ca. 20 - 25 Angler 
Fänge: 11 Stck. zwischen 40 - 60 cm, im Heck bis zu 12 pro Angler im Bug bis zu 21 Stück
Fast nur massige Fische, ein super Job des Kapitän. Es gab Driften, da waren fast alle Ruten gleichzeitig krumm.


----------



## norge_klaus (19. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.03.2012
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Burg auf Fehmarn
Angelgebiet: östlich von Putgarden (Wrackangeln) 
Angelzeit: 8:45 -13.00 Uhr
Wind: schwach bis mäßig
Himmel: Hochnebel und Sonne im Wechsel.
Drift: gering 
Angeltiefe: 27 - 28 m 
Montage: Pilker, Gummifisch, Beifänger
Wer: ich und ca. 20 Angler 
Fänge: ich 8 Stck. zwischen 40 - 60 cm, einige haben zweistellig gefangen
Fast nur massige Fische und Durchschnittsgröße noch höher als am Samsatg, wieder ein super Job des Kapitän.


----------



## RobbiRob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Antares 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Tonne 5
Wind: 6, in Böen 7-8, See ca. 2 Meter
Himmel: wolkig 
Drift: mindestens 2 ms 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 30 - 35 Meter 
Pilker, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach
Wer: Manfred, Florian, Patrick, Frank, Detlev und ich, Herr Christof
Fänge : wir 19 Dorsche, Herr Christof 3 und Rio 1

Sonstiges: stellenweise abartig, alles flog im Boot rum, Wasser mehrfach über Deck, zwei von uns am Erbrechen, dreimal Unwohlsein
Neu-(alt-) Kapitän Horst (Blaubär) war nur Nordsee gewöhnt; es sollte besser werden ...


----------



## RobbiRob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.03.2012 
Kutter / Boot: MS Antares 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Staberhuk, Katharinenhof 
Wind: eher 5, teilweise auffrischend 6 
Himmel: sonnig 
Drift: mal mehr mal weniger, 1 bis 2 ms 
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 15 - 22 Meter 
Pilker, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach 
Wer: Manfred, Florian, Patrick, Frank, Detlev und ich, Herr Christof 
Fänge : wir 2 Dorsche, der Rest nix 

Sonstiges: tolles sightseeing, nur keine Fische, aber es sollte besser werden ...


----------



## RobbiRob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Antares 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Tonne 5
Wind: 4, kurz auffrischend, später 3
Himmel: sonnig, dieseig, sonnig
Drift: 1, teilweise abnehmend auf 0,3 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 30 - 35 Meter
Pilker, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach
Wer: Manfred, Florian, Patrick, Frank, Detlev und ich, Herr Christoff, Kai und Peter Müller und seine beiden Söhne
Fänge : wir 68 Dorsche, der Rest mind. 40

Sonstiges: Hammerfischen !!! richtig schöne Größen in bestem Zustand


----------



## RobbiRob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.03.2012 
Kutter / Boot: MS Antares 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Tonne 5 
Wind: max 2 
Himmel: sonnig 
Drift: durchgehend um 1 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 30 - 35 Meter 
Pilker, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach 
Wer: Manfred, Florian, Patrick, Frank, Detlev und ich, Herr Christoff, zwei aus Minden, drei Jungs aus Franken und drei aus WAF 
Fänge : wir 28, der Rest mindestens genauso viel 

Sonstiges: mit großen Erwartungen gestartet, aber trotzdem nicht unzufrieden ...


----------



## RobbiRob (23. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.03.2012 
Kutter / Boot: MS Antares 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Tonne 5 
Wind: nix, niente, flach ... 
Himmel: boah echt eh sonnig 
Drift: keine, manchmal mit 0,1 gegen den Wind !!! 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 30 - 35 Meter 
Pilker, ein Beifänger am langen Vorfach 
Wer: Manfred, Florian, Patrick, Frank, Detlev und ich, zwei aus Minden, drei aus Franken, drei aus WAF und vier andere Jungs, und Herr Christoff 
Fänge : wir 67 Dorsche, der Rest mind. 30 

Sonstiges: nochmals Hammerfischen !!! richtig schöne Größen, etwas kleiner als Mittwoch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Fazit : knapp 48 kg Filet in einer Woche mit sechs Mann auf der "leergefischten" Ostsee, Reiner Blickwedel und Nicki wie gewohnt gute Gastgeber, Rio immer gut drauf, sicher im Gaffen und stets hilfsbereit, bei Hängern als auch beim "Bedienen", Kapitän Horst "Blaubär" hat die Driften sauber angefahren ... wir werden hoffentlich noch viel Spaß zusammen haben


----------



## watanabe (24. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Nähe Tonne 5
Wind: 1
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: fast keine
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17 - 25 m
Jiggfarbe: - 
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz/rot/silber, grün/silber
Wer: 14 andere und ich
Fänge: gesamt 162, ich 20
Sonstiges: jede Drift brachte Fisch,super Angeltag, wie immer sehr nett auf der Einigkeit


----------



## Cashek (25. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.03.2012, 10:30 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: westlich Fehmarn Küstengewässer
Wind: 2 NW
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: mäßig, danach schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11-12m
Jiggfarbe: --
Pilkerfarbe:--
Montage: Wattwurmmontage
Wer: Kamerad und ich
Fänge: zusammen 70 Platten
Sonstiges: haben gebissen wie Teufel, es kam nicht ein Dorsch hoch, das Wasser war plattfischverseucht, der pure Wahnsinn..#h


----------



## Bauer (25. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

24.3.12
Mittagszeit
vor Travemünde
eigenes Boot
Fangtiefe 12-15 m
Wasser 4°
57 Heringe, gute Größe


----------



## gluefix (26. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes, TROLL
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: klar
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Montage: Heringsvorfach
Wer: Ich + Mitangler
Fang: paar schöne Heringe und ein Dorsch 55 cm auf 22m

Deutliche Heringsschwärme auf dem Echo, nix mit Dorsch in der Bucht #d.


----------



## gluefix (26. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes, TROLL
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde
Wind: erst 2-3, dann 1-2
Himmel:sonnig
Drift: durchwachsen
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-22 m
Montage: Heringsvorfach
Wer: Ich + Mitangler
Fang: zwischen 13:00 und 14:00 Uhr Hering satt, einen 10 l Eimer voll, teilweise 2-3 Stück pro Wurf. Dann wegen genügend Fisch abgebrochen und rein gefahren.


----------



## Jurgos (28. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.03.2012, 9:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Mietboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt, Pelzerhaken
Wind:    2-3 NW
Himmel:  zunächst bedeckt, später wolkenlos
Drift:     mäßig, danach schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 21 m
Köderfarbe:Wobler, Blech und Gummifische in diversen (hauptsächlich, kupfer, kupfer-blau, rot-schwarz, silber)
Montage: 2 Stunden Wattwurmmontage, kurz  Heeringsvorfach (trotz Anzeige kein Fang)
Wer: Zum ersten Mal allein an Bord
Fänge: glatte Nullnummer - auch keines der anderen vier Mietboote hatte auch nur einen Fisch
Sonstiges: Herrlicher Sonnentag auf dem Wassser - Erholung pur!


----------



## angler19600 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.03.2012
*Kutter: "Storkow"*
Heimathafen: Rostock, Dorf Schmarl
Wind: anfangs 3-4, ab Mittag 5-6
Himmel: Sonnig
Angelgebiet: ca. 30km ostnordost von Warnemünde
Drift: morgens bis 1sm, ab Mittag über 2sm
Angeltiefe: 21 bis 28 Meter
Köderfarbe: Pilker in Rot, Rot/Schwarz, Blau/Silber, Silber, Große Twister 18cm+ an 90g+ Dorschbombe in Grün/Glitter. Die 5 größten Dorsche der ganzen Tour 90+ gingen einem Angler auf diesen Köder. Plus 3 sehr große Fische, die an der Oberfläche noch aussteigen konnten, davon einer durch Materialmangel ( "Hochsee-Wirbel" 24kg aus dem Fachhandel...) Ich persönlich hatte auf Doppelschwanz-Twister 16cm in Rot/Schwarz, Schwarz/Glitter und Rot/Glitter am 80 bis 120g-Kopf gute Fische bis 79cm und fünf weitere sehr starke Kontakte.
Ködergewicht: An diesem Tag mind. 80g, eher stärker, bis 150g+.
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger dicht über dem Hauptköder. Mehrere Angler hatten bei "falscher Pilkerfarbe" Fänge ausschließlich auf (den richtigen )Beifänger.Trotzdem fingen diese Kollegen gut! Insgesamt wären also bei dieser Tour noch bessere Fänge möglich gewesen, wenn ich allein an Zahl und Stärke der unverwandelten Bisse denke.
Fänge: Über die Anzahl kann ich keine genauen Angaben machen, da jeder Angler bei dem Seegang mit sich selbst zu tun hatte, schätze aber so ca. 90 Dorsche.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 5.04.2012
Kutter: Klaus-Peter
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Angelgebiet: Nordwestlich von Fehmarn über der Fahrrinne
Drift: Fast keine, aber starke Unterströmung
Tiefe: 20-28m
Farbe: Alle
Beifänger: Alle

Wie immer eine schöne Tour mit reichlich Fisch und einer supernetten Crew.
Danke an Klaus und Sohnemann Kai.
Wir sind mit rund 25 Leuten an Board gewesen.
Bisse auf allen Farben, mussten aber auch mit 65-100gr. angeln.
Viele kleine Leos, aber auch Fische bis ca. 4 Kilo.
Super Wetter und lange Driften.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6.04.2012
Kutter: MS Karoline
Hafen: Burg/Fehmarn
Angelgebiet: Nordostlich von Fehmarn
Drift: Wind 4-6, starke Unterströmung
Tiefe: 20-28m

Haben mit der Karo einige Wracks abgefahren und es kamen immer wieder schöne Dorsche zwischen 2 und 4 Kilo. Der Wind drehte aber so auf, dass selbst Pilker mit 200Gr. unterm Boot nicht zu halten waren.

Ich hatte am Ende 7 schöne in der Kiste und ca. 10 Kleine wieder über Board.
Kumpel hatte 8 schöne in der Kiste.
Wir waren so ca. 20 Leute und jeder hatte im Schnitt ca. 5 Fische.
Toller Tag, tolles Boot und eine sehr nette Crew. Dankeschön.


----------



## Carphunter96xx (8. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:08.04.12
Kutter / Boot:MS Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Wismar
Wind:2
Himmel:Wolkenlos
Drift:1-2
Angel / Fangtiefe:15-25 Meter
Jiggfarbe:rot, rot/schwarz, gelb
Pilkerfarbe:>silberner dreiechspilker oder grün 
Montage:2 beifänger mit Pilker
Wer:mein Vater und ich und ca. 35 andere 
Fänge:ich 1 kleien mein vater 3 große (alle so 5 kilo) die anderen alle so 1 bis 6  einer garkein.


----------



## Bauer (8. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

8.4.12
eigenes Boot
vor Travemünde
Tiefe 15 - 18 m
Wasser 5° C
13.00 - 14.30 Uhr
60 Heringe
Auf dem Echolot ist viel Fisch zu sehen und sie beißen jetzt gut.


----------



## luette-hl (10. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 6.4.2012
Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn
Boot: eigenes
Tiefe: bis 9m
Wind: NW 4 Böen 5-6
Angelzeit: 10 bis 12 Uhr, dann wegen Wind abgebrochen
Fang: ein 55er Dorsch auf 5m

Kollege war am 5.4.2012 ab Mittag im gleichen Fanggebiet, Kiste voll, Dorsche 50+ bis 70 cm.
Wind war schwachwindig aus Ost


----------



## thomas19 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.4.2012
Kutter: MS Christa
Hafen/ Seegebiet: Wismar/ zw. Poel u. Rerik
Angeltiefe: 20m, später 17-18m
Drift: recht stark
Seegang: ca. 1,5m
Wetter: Südwestwind 5-6, Regenschauer
Pilker: K.Blitz-Kiel 100g in orangegelbsilber u. kupferorange/sw-gl.
Beifänger: Twister rot o. schwarz
Wer: 41 Angelverrückte u. ich
Fänge: Bester ca. 25 Dorsche viele große dabei, ich 6 Dorsche, größter 68cm.
Besonderes: Fahrt dauerte von 7:00 bis 16:30 Uhr,
an der Spitze wurde am besten gefangen


----------



## Vechteangler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:06.04.12
Kutter / Boot:MS Crista
Heimathafen :Wismar
  Wind:2-3
  Himmel: Wolkenlos
  Drift :1-2
  Angel / Fangtiefe:15-25 Meter
Beifänger : rot/schwarz, gelb , Naturköder / Wattwürmer
Pilkerfarbe:>silberner dreiechspilker oder grün (WENN Fische da waren bissen sie auf alles)
  Wer : 31 Personen
  Fänge : insgesamt ca. 30 Fische
  Die gute Frau hinter der Theke war der Hit!
  Wenn es für Freundlichkeit Pokale gäbe, würde der Pokal-Schrank von Ihr leer bleiben. Die Freundlichkeit in Person. Solange Sie auf dem Schiff das Komando der Kombüse hat, werden wir leider NICHT wiederkommen.
  Nette Bemerkungen z.B: Teller schnell hierhin die „Erbsensuppe“ trocknet an …..oder…..war das der Dorftrottel?!.....
  Das Plastiklöffel abgewaschen werden war für uns eine neue Erfahrung.
  Für diese Aktion der Dame gibt es 31 Zeugen.
  Fazit=> Nie wieder so eine Butterfahrt!!!


----------



## willi_311 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Nachdem ich hier häufig, gerade im Bereich der Fangmeldungen, mitlese nun auch mal was von mir: Ich war am Freitag mal wieder mit meinem Kumpel auf der Ostsee:

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.04.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Morgens trüb und Regen, ab 11 Uhr immer besser
Drift: Mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11 - 14 Meter
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: Grün-rot und rot-gelb
Montage: Pilker solo mit kleinem Oktopus (blau!) am Kopfdrilling
Wer: Insgesamt 15 Angler
Fänge: Ich 15 (+ 4 mal retour), mein kumpel 12 :vik:. Insgesamt ca. 70 Dorsche und wenige Schollen.
Sonstiges: Ein genialer Angeltag! In den ersten Driften sehr gut gefangen. Mit dem besser werdenden Wetter wurden die Fänge weniger. Die Dorsche hatten im Schnitt super Größen (dürfte bei 60 cm gelegen haben)! Ebenfalls eine super Crew an Bord! Großes Lob an Kapitän Jens und Bootsmann Norbert! Das Gaffen bzw. Keschern der Dorsche hat hervorragend geklappt. Wir werden sicherlich nicht das Letzte Mal an Bord gewesen sein#6!


----------



## klaberr (14. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.04.2012
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Travemünde
Wind: ca 22km/h 
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: Mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-17 Meter
Angelzeit: von 14:00 bis 17:30

Pilkerfarbe: Silber
Montage: Pilker + Heringsvorfach
Wer: Ich selber
Fänge: 1 Dorsch 75cm + 20 dicke Heringe.

Ein gelungener Angel-tag, die Heringe(DICK) sind in Unmassen vor der Küste, die Dorsche sind super satt.


----------



## elbetaler (14. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt     : 14.04.
Kutter/Boot            : eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: zuhause/vor Steinbeck und Boltenhagen
Wind                        : schwach umlaufend, ab Mittag etwas zunehmend
Himmel                     : leicht bewölkt und sonnig
Drift                        : erst nix dann mässig
Angel- und Fangtiefe  : 6 bis 18m
Angelzeit                  : 8 bis 14.30 Uhr
Pilkerfarbe                : blau/silber und andere
Montage                   : Her.-Paternoster+Pilker und Pilker+1 Beifänger
Wer                         : nur ich
Fänge                      : Dorsche 2x35 und 2x36cm wieder zurückgesetzt

War ein super Vormittag. Leider wollten die Fische nicht so. Wassertemperatur ist nur 4 bis 5C


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 14.04.
Kutter/Boot : eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: zuhause/Neustädter Bucht
Wind : schwach umlaufend, ab Mittag etwas zunehmend
Himmel : leicht bewölkt und sonnig
Drift : erst nix dann mässig, anständiger Wellengang
Angel- und Fangtiefe : 6 bis 18m
Angelzeit : 10 bis 17.30 Uhr
Pilkerfarbe : rot/schwarz, weiß/lila/blau
Montage : solo
Wer : nur ich
Fänge : 15 Dorsche von 50-80 entnommen, Gesamtfang ca 25 Stk.

War ein geiler Tag gestern! Erst wollte ich eigentlich nur Schleppen, das wurde mir aber zu langweilig was mich näher an die Küste fahren ließ um hier etwas zu blinkern. Hier ging es richtig gut zur Sache, es war ein Riesenspaß mit dem leichten Blinkergerät(10-40Gramm) die doch recht aktiven Dorsche zu bändigen. Steigerung wäre wohl nur noch eine Fliegenflitze #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 14.04.
Kutter/Boot : meine Rica
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind : schwach umlaufend, ab Mittag etwas zunehmend
Himmel : leicht bewölkt, Regen und dann sonnig
Drift : sehr gering, dann mässig, 
Angel- und Fangtiefe : 5 bis 15m
Angelzeit : 6.30 bis 15.30 Uhr

Montage : verschiedene Schlepplöffel und Wobbler in grün/gelb und gelb/rot, Pilker am System geschleppt
Wer : Rollo und ich
Fänge : 19 Dorsche der sechziger Klasse, etliche Fische der vierziger Klasse zurückgesetzt, 

Geiles Angeln, wir hätten noch mehr Dorsche einsammeln können, ab Mittag konzentrierten wir uns auf das große Silber, leider ohne Erfolg, auf einem bekannten Boot konnte eine Süsse von ca.50cm gehakt werden, die Wassertemperatur um die 5°C, leider gabs keine Fotos, hatte das gute Stück wie auch mein Oeklzeug zu Hause vergessen!


Petri, Gruss und reingehauen!


----------



## luette-hl (16. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Boot: Schlauchboot

Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn, Presen

Fangtiefe: ca 8m

Zeit: 10 Uhr erster Wurf, letzter um 13:30

Womit: erst Rapalla geschleppt, dann Gummi rot

Wieviel: 7 Dorsche entnommen, größter 68, einige 40er    zurückgesetzt.

Wind: NW - SW  2Bft, leichte Drift, keine Welle

Alle Boote haben gefangen, der Dorsch ist aktiv #6


----------



## Hybrid (16. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 14.04.
Kutter/Boot : meine ST - AR 64
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Tonne 4, 5 und Oejet
Wind : ganz schwach umlaufend, ab Mittag 2-3
Himmel : leicht bewölkt bis sonnig
Drift : sehr gering, 0,4 - 0,8 kn
Angel- und Fangtiefe : 15 bis 25m
Angelzeit : 7.30 bis 15.30 Uhr

Montage : Pilker + Twister
Wer : 2 + ich
Fänge : 14 Dorsche der 60+ Klasse, etliche Fische der 50er Klasse zurückgesetzt 

Gutes Angeln auf div. Wracks, wir hätten noch mehr Dorsche gefangen wenn diese nicht passiv faul auf dem Grund gelegen hätten...


----------



## Skizzza (21. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.04.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Bedeckt, immer wieder leichter Regen, später ganz kurz sonnig. 
Drift: mittemlmäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-12 M
Montage: GuFi Solo
Wer: Ca. 15 andere Petrijünger und ich
Fänge: Einer 6, ich 4 und der Rest Schneider bis 3. Wattwurmangler hatten auch einige Schollen und Flundern.

Sonstiges: Bissen sehr sehr spitz, ca. 15 Fehlbisse gehabt und 2 sehr gute an der Oberfläche verabschiedet =( 
Jens hat sich wieder mal alle Mühe gegeben! Ebenso Nobby, bester Service, wie immer.  Nette Tour und sogar Fisch dabei =)


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.04.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt
Wind: 1, 2, 3-4 alles dabei 
Himmel: Sonne und Wolken in Wechsel, bis auf einen Schauer beim Rausslippen trocken geblieben.
Drift: mittemlmäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-12 M
Montage: Pilker, Blinker, Wobbler
Wer: die Zwei
Fänge: ca 15 Dorsche zusammen, größter knappe 80.

Sonstiges: War ein schöner Tag auf See, wo das Ausweichen vor dem Wetter mehr Priorität hatte als das Fische Suchen. Hat bis auf die unausweichliche Sliprampe auch gut geklappt.


----------



## Strunz (23. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Bitte beachten...




Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> auf Grund von Anfragen ob man so ein Thema nicht mal oben fest setzten könnte mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.
> Hier sollen also ab sofort alle Fangmeldungen von Boardies veröffentlicht werden die mit den Kuttern in den heimischen Seegewässern unterwegs waren.
> Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
> Alle Postings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.


----------



## forellenwilly (23. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*


Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.4.2012
Kutter / Boot: 2 Stck Leihboot Kalles Angelshop
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt/Ostsee
Wind: Anfangs schwach umlaufend, später auffrischend 3-4
Himmel: sonnig/bewölkt
Drift: Anfang schwach, später stärker, dann ca 100gr Pilker auf monofiler notwendig
Angel / Fangtiefe: alles was die neustädter Bucht hergibt von 3m bis 20m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe:alle
Montage: Pilker/Beifänger, Mefo-Blinker, Buttvorfach, Naturködervorfach
Wer: 4 Mann
Fänge: 4 Untermassige und 3 brauchbare Dorsche, 1 Hering
Sonstiges: grausames Ergebnis. z.B. 7-8 Std auf 3 Grundruten mit Wattis, Seeringel und Krabbe nichts(!) gefangen. Nicht mal ein Biss. Ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind: Anfangs mäßig 3 bf aus SO, später abnehmend 1 aus N
Himmel: bewölkt mit leichtem Regen, später teils sonnig
Drift: Strömung etwas 10 - 15 cm/s vom verankerten Boot
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-6 m
Köder: Snaps Draget schwarz-rot und grün-weis 25 gr.
Wer: ich
Fänge: 12 Dorsche von denen 7 mit durften, Größe bis 50 cm
Sonstiges: Sollte eigentlich eine Slepptour werden. |kopfkrat  Leider mußte mein 2. Mann kurzfristig absagen. Ich war schon kurz vor Wismar. Bin dann trotzdem nach Boltenhagen gefahren. Erhöhter Wasserstand und leichte Wellen empfingen mich. Habe dann das Boot alleine gewässert. Zu allem Ärger mußte ich fetstellen, daß der Motor defekt war. Der NOT-Aus-Schalter war abgebrochen, so daß ich den Motor nicht starten konnte. |gr:
Also rudern. An schleppen war nicht zu denken, ein Ersatzplan mußte her. Also ankern und blinkern. Klappte auch ganz gut, die erhofte Meerforelle blieb aber aus. Hornfischattaken gab es auch keine. 

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Bauschheimer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

25.4.2012
MS Silverland,Burg/ Fehmarn
Ich und ca 20 andere Angler
Wind S-SW , Stärke 2-3
Drift schwach bis mäßig
11 maßige Dorsche zwischen 40-50cm
Blitzpilker 65-80 gr Farbe gelb/orange
insgesamt wurden etwa 100 Dorsche gefangen
Fanggebiet: Sagasbank,Mecklenburger Bucht


----------



## Bauschheimer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

26.4.2012
MS Silverland Burg/Fehmarn
Ich und ca 40 andere Angler
Wind Stärke 4,in Böhen bis 6
Drift mäßig
3 maßige Dorsche,dafür aber alle über 60cm
Blitzpilker 80gr,schwarzer Beifänger
Fanggebiet Gewässer um Westermakelsdorf,wir sind heute lange herausgefahren


----------



## Michael_05er (27. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

23.04.2012
MS Blauort / Laboe
Gut 40 Mann an Bord
Wind 2, in Böen 3, mäßige Drift, angenehmes Wetter
Wir vier hatten vier maßige Dorsche, einer davon immerhin 85cm und 5kg, dazu fast ein Dutzend Babies (hauptächlich auf die Beifänger-Twister), die released wurden.
Andere Angler hatten nix oder auch drei, vier Dorsche, zwei Leute aber an die 10 Dorsche, letztere hatten bei der letzten Drift einen Lauf. Orange-gelbe, aggressiv geführte Pilker waren da der Hammer mit 5-6 Fischen pro Angler beim letzten Halt. Alle anderen konnten nur fassungslos zuschauen...


----------



## elbetaler (29. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  28.4.
Kutter/Boot:  eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:  zuhause/Grömitz
Wind:  erst schwach, ab späten Vormittag mässig bis stark aus NO
Himmel: bedeckt mit kräftigen Schauern, später aufklarend
Drift:  mässig bis stark
Angel-/Fangtiefe:  6 bis 11m
Montage:  Schleppen, und Pilken ( solo versch. Farben), Gummifisch
Wer:  Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 9 Dorsche durften mit, einige Kleine zurück, paar Aussteiger

Sonstiges:  Haben das Angeln mittags abgebrochen, es war kein gefühlvolles angeln mehr möglich wegen zunehmenden Wind und hoher Welle. Ungefähr drei km vor meinem Wohnort ist die Achse vom Trailer gebrochen (Drehstabfeder, an einer Seite). Rad kaputt und blockiert. Gelbe Engel haben Trailer samt Boot zur Werkstatt meines Vertrauens gebracht. Hoffe, die Rep. dauert nicht solange und ist nicht zu teuer.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## mathei (30. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt:  28.4.
> Kutter/Boot:  eigenes
> Heimathafen/Seegebiet:  zuhause/Grömitz
> Wind:  erst schwach, ab späten Vormittag mässig bis stark aus NO
> ...



schaden an land ist nicht so schlimm. :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.4.
Kutter/Boot: Kleinboot
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Kieler Leuchtturm
Wind: 3 aus NO, später 6-7 aus NO
Himmel: Schauer, später sonnig
Drift: 2,5-3,5 Km/h
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 7m bis 20m
Montage: Pilken, Naturköder
Wer: 3 Kumpels und Ich
Fänge: 9 Dorsche, ca. 10 Platte

Sonstiges: Es war Wind mit Stärke 5 aus NO angekündigt. Mittags haben wir bei zunehmender Welle aber abgebrochen, da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt das letzte Kleinboot draussen waren... In der Ferienwohnung beim DWD aktuelle Windmeldungen nachgeschaut: 7 aus NO beim Kieler Leuchtturm. 
Wir sind gegen 08.30Uhr rausgefahren bei ruhiger See und hatten gleich Fänge. Ab 11.00 Uhr nahm der Wind sehr schnell zu und es gab ab dem Zeitpunkt keine Bisse mehr, so dass wir uns für den Abbruch entschieden haben. Auch Sonntag mussten wir absagen (ebenfalls Wind mit Stärke 6-7 aus NO). 

Fazit: Auch nach 30 Jahren "Bootserfahrung" wurde ich vom Wind noch einmal überrascht. Der Schritt von 5 Bft auf 7 Bft war sehr schnell und ich war froh, dass wir ein vernünftiges Boot hatten. Mit einer Jolle mit 5 PS wäre das vermutlich anders ausgegangen...


----------



## flaps_full (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.04.2012
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar / Steilküste bei Boltenhagen
*Wind:* sehr sehr wenig
*Drift:* kaum spürbar
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* zuerst im Tiefen über 25m ohne Erfolg, dann im Flachen unter 10m
*Montage:* Pilker + Beifänger, vorwiegend in rot oder orange 
*Wer:* 2 Mann und 40 andere
*Fänge:* wir 15 maßige Dorsche, 1 Hering und einige kleine wieder zurück
*Sonstiges:* Schönes Wetter und einigermaßen Fisch, auch wenn sie größer hätten sein können. Lange Driften dicht an der Küste brachten nach ersten Versuchen in tiefen Regionen am Ende immer wieder Fische aufs Boot. Insgesamt wurde sehr unterschiedlich gefangen: An der Spitze über 20 Stück pro Angler, andere blieben aber auch Schneider. Mann konnte aber auch an der Seite seine Fische bekommen. Eher vorsichtiges Zupfen brachte den Erfolg.


----------



## Matze 74 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 30.04.12
*Kutter:* MS Silverland
*Heimathafen:* Burg/Fehmarn
*Wind:*mäßig,von wo weiß ich nicht
*Drift:* sind kaum gedriftet
*Himmel:* sehr schön sonnig,ca 10-12°C
*Angel-Fangtiefe:* ca.6m-16m
*Montage:* Pilker,erst mit, später ohne Drilling+1 Beifänger in Japanrot
*Wer:* insgesamt ca 40-45 Angler
*Fänge: *bei mir ca. 12,davon 2 mit ca. 50 cm und 2 kleinere,die leider nicht mehr zu retten waren. Der Rest wartet auf nächstes Jahr. Sonst kann ich nicht viel sagen,aber die Gesichter sahen nicht sehr fröhlich aus.
*Sonstiges:*So,Wetter war eigentlich total super. Unser Platz war auch Top,standen fast auf der Spitze auf der Backbordseite.Aber wir sind den ganzen Tag nur unter Land gefahren,ich konnte die Sundbrücke den ganzen Tag sehen.Warum weiß ich nicht.Waren auch der einzige Kutter der dort rumgedümpelt ist.


----------



## miguel230176 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt[/B]: 01.05.2012
Kutter: MS Monika
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind:morgens 3, zunehmend 5 bis 6
Drift: einige
Himmel: sehr schön sonnig,ca 10-12°C
Angel-Fangtiefe: ca.6m-16m
Montage: Pilker + 1 Beifänger 
Wer: insgesamt ca 20 -25 Angler
Fänge: Auf dem ganzen Schiff ein Dorsch!!!
Sonstiges: Schlimm, ganz Schlimm!!


----------



## Kalli987 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.04.2012
Kutter: MS Monika
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-3 
Drift: mäßig
Himmel: früh morgens sonnig, dann bedeckt und gegen nachmittag dann wieder sonnig
Angel-Fangtiefe: ca. 8-16m
Montage: Pilker u. 2 Beifänger, später ohne Beifänger.
Wer: 3 Kumpels und ich, insgesamt 15 Angler aufm Kutter
Fänge: Ich einen ordentlichen, Kumpel einen ganz kleinen. Insgesamt vielleicht 15-20 maßige Dorsche an Bord.
Sonstiges: Schöner Kutter, nettes Personal und lecker gezapftes KöPi vom Fass. Leider wollten die Dorsche an diesem Tag nicht ganz so wie wir ...


----------



## Skizzza (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Kurz vor Dänemark
Wind: 3-6
Himmel: Sonnig, später etwas bedeckt 
Drift: änderte sich ständig, von wenig bis stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-14 M
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: 7 Freunde und ich, sowie ca. 25 andre Angler
Fänge: Ich 6 zum mitnehmen, meine Freunde jeweils 1 p.P.

Sonstiges: Viele kleine dabei, allein ich durfte ca 30 stück ins nasse Element wieder entlassen. bei den anderen ähnlich viel.
Auf der Rückfahrt wurde es kurzzeitig wild, die Reling tauchte sogar ins Wasser ein und es ging ein wenig was über Bord oder ging zu Bruch.


----------



## Finally (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrten: 29.4. keine Ausfahrt Sturm, 30.04. Super Tag, 01.05. zwar rausgefahren, aber Angeln so gut wie unmöglich - kein Fang
Kutter/Boot: Baltic IV
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen, geangelt an der Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarnsund von Osten kommend, rund um die Spitze von Staberhuk und auf dem Rückweg Schleppen vor Meschendorf
Wind: am 30.04. 2 aus NO
Himmel: sonnig
Angel-/Fangtiefe: zwischen 8 m und 15 m
Montage: Pilken, Gummifisch, Naturköder, Schleppen
Wer: 6 Kumpels und Ich
Fänge: 17 Dorsche mitgenommen, mindestens genau soviele schwimmen wieder

Da jeder so seinen Favoriten hatte, hatten wir an den verschiedenen Angelstellen unterschiedlich Erfolg auf unsere Montagen. Die größten Fische haben wir beim Schleppen gefangen. Damit fangen wir bei unseren nächsten Tour dann an.

Fazit unserer Tour. Gutes Angelboot, aber nie wieder mit 7 Mann an Bord übernachten


----------



## KOCHI82 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrten: 05.05. 
Kutter/Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Zuhause/ Seegebiet vor Waabs
Wind:  2-3 aus NW-W
Himmel: Sonne-Wolken-mix
Angel-/Fangtiefe: Angeltiefe 4-20m / Fangtiefe 5-8m
Montage: Gummifisch, Schleppen
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Fänge: Geschätzt 30-40 Dorsche zusammen. Dabei 2 von  knapp 70cm 3-4 60ger und einige 50ger. 1 Alulatte etwa 80cm Geschleppt bei 5m Wassertiefe kurz über Grund. 
Und...1 Große Platte auf Gummi|bigeyes.


Sind gegen 7 Rausgefahren und wollten eigentlich richtung Eckernförde schleppen...aber dann...Nix wie Netze soweit das Auge reicht. Und die genau an der Kante bei 6-7m. Toll. Was nun? Entweder vor den Netzen auf 3-5 m oder dahinter auf 15-20m
Also erst die erste Variante ausprobiert...Aufeinmal alle Ruten krumm. Na Geil...Netz. Wußte nicht das die schei.. Netze von den roten Fähnchen bis fast ans Ufer gehen.. 
Naja ausgefummelt und weiter auf der anderen Seite der Netze.

Nach einem KM haben wir uns entschieden, da kein Ende im "Netzwald" in Sicht schien, umzudrehen, und Richtung Waabs zu Schleppen.

Dann bei 7m, kurz nach der letzten Netsfahne, der erste Dorsch. Dann eine weile wieder nichts, ausser ein Paar Fehlattacken.

Nach einer kurzen Laagebesprechung an Land haben wir uns entschieden bei dem ablandigen Wind und Sonnenschein ein Spinstop unter Land auf Horni`s zu wagen. Nichts.

Schnell sind wir bei dem Wind in Tieferes Wasser getrieben. Also Gummi rann und raus damit. Zack- erster Wurf bei meinem Kumpel brachte einen Dorsch. 
Nach einer Drift über 6-8m und einigen vereinzelten Dorschen haben wir den Anker rausgeholt und noch ein Paar Dorsche verhaftet.

Dann drückte leider wieder die Blase-Also wieder an Land und gleich die 10 entnommenen Dorsche versorgt. Einige mehr haben wir releast weil uns die 10 reichten.

Wir beschlossen uns noch einmal die selbe Drift zu Starten. Und Zack-Biss auf 4m...PLATTE...Geil.
Ich habe es mit Gno auf Mefo versucht und gleich wieder bei 5m erfahrung mit einem Netz Gemacht...Was soll das!? Die Fahnen sind in beide Richtungen weit weit weg und schon wieder ein Netz...
Naja mal wieder ausgetüddelt und weiter ging.

Wir sind dann eine ganze Weile über 7-8m gedriftet und haben einige Dorsche gefangen und releast. Ich bekam dann einen Knapp 60ger..Schöner Fisch-Foto und zurück ins Nass.

Auf einmal BUMS-meine Rute krumm und gleich 3-4 m Schnur mit Heftigen schlägen von der Rolle gerissen. Geil. 
69cm Dick und Rund. Foto und zurück.
Schnell ein Stück zurück gefahren, Motor aus und Kumpel drillt schon wieder. Ich werfe auch aus und kurz vor dem Boot RUMS...schei..e daneben- schnell wieder runter und gleich wieder RUMS Rute krumm. Geil, der ist wieder so Groß. Und wirklich-68cm. 

Also die Beste Beißphase war nachdem wir endlich die Fische gefunden haben von 11-13.30 Uhr.

Dann entschlossen wir uns gen Heimat zu schleppen. Dabei hat sich die Alulatte noch reingehängt und noch 2 Dorsche.

Leider ein Tag ohne Forellen aber trotzdem schön!

Wir kommen wieder!

P.S. Hier ein "Bericht" vom ersten Mai WE. Bin 2 mal alleine los gewesen. http://youtu.be/jGJEM-Mcokc


----------



## Freddy007 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

super bericht und super tag#6.Die dorsch haben echt schön reingeknallt. jederzeit wieder aber vorher gummis kaufen.


----------



## bastelberg (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.2012- 04.05.2012
Kutter / Boot:   MS Seho
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Langeland/Lolland/ Tonne 5, Kühlungsborn
Wind:  O/NO ca. 2-3
Himmel:  meist Sonnig
Drift:     Wenig bis null
Angel / Fangtiefe: unterschiedlich
Jiggfarbe: alles
Pilkerfarbe: die ganze Palette 
Montage:  Überwiegend Pilker mit Beifänger, Pilker solo, Gufi, Naturköder
Wer: 24 BSG P&G Gillette
Fänge: 313 Dorsche, 18 Wittlinge, 95 Platten, 3 Heringe. Größte Dorsche: 12 Kg-110 cm, 6,1 Kg-82 cm und 5,7 Kg. Viele Microdorsche (Pilkergröße=Dorschgröße) wieder zurück
Sonstiges: Super Kapitän#6, Super Crew#6, schade, dass die Fische nicht wollten, aber dafür kann der Kapitän nichts, der hat alles gegeben. Schöne 5 Tage. Auf Grund der Wetterlage nicht soviel Fisch, aber alles in allem eine schöne Tour. Mit der Seho kann man auch nichts falsch machen. Die nächste Wochentour ist schon eingetacktet. Fahren seit 2002 mit der Seho und wurden nie entäuscht.:vik:


----------



## luette-hl (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:  28.4.2012 und 3.5.2012
Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn , Höhe Presen
Boot: Schlauchboot
Angeltiefe: ca 5m geschätzt, an beiden Tagen
Wind: beide Tage schwachwindig
Fang am 28.4.2012 von 10:00 bis 13 Uhr, mitgenommen 7 Stück von 50+ bis 70 cm, viele kleinere wieder schwimmen lassen, alle auf Gummi , ein Tag nach dem Sturm im trüben Wasser
Fang am 3.5.2012, mit 2Mann 9 Dorsche ab 50+ und wieder 70er dabei, diesmal im klaren Wasser nur auf Rapalla, sehr viele Kleine(40ziger) schwimmen lassen
Angelzeit von 17 bis 20:00 Uhr
Im Moment Dorsch satt, Fischer hat die Netze sehr flach gelegt, wir gleich dahinter.
Das waren zwei tolle Tage und die Dorsche waren richtig fett gefressen, Tobis und Krabben im Maul
:vik:


----------



## Pilke (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: MY Julia
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Mommark/Dänemark
Wind: Anfangs 5, später 6-7 aus NO
Himmel: Sonne und Wolken in Wechsel
Drift: sehr stark, selbst 150g-Pilker waren kaum am Grund zu halten und mit 200g war es auch nicht besser...
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 20-30m
Montage: Pilker, Dorschfliegen in orange und schwarz als Beifänger
Wer: ich mit meiner Freundin + ihr Vater
Fänge: 1 einziger Babydorsch, der natürlich wieder schwimmt...

Fazit: beschissene Ausfahrt - da der Wind so stark war bzw. die Windrichtung außerdem reichlich ungünstig war haben wir nur unter Land geangelt...Käptn hatte uns aber vorgewarnt. Wir hätten auf ihn hören sollen und lieber zu Hause bleiben sollen! #q


----------



## anbeisser (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.05.12
Ort: Heiligenhafen / Brückentour
Kutter: Hai4
Wind 3-5 aus W/SW

Wer: ca 15-20 Mann
Fänge: ganzer Kutter ca 25-30 Dorsche von 45-70cm
Ich: 1x70iger Dorsch von 3Kg auf 100g Gelb/Rot/Silber (BlitzPilker - Stint)

Sehr nette Besatzung und faire Preise auf dem für sein Alter noch schönen Kutter.
Schön das man zum Ausladen bis zum Kutter vorfahren und anschliessend auf dem nahen Parkplatz kostenlos parken kann.
Das morgens das große Angelgeschäft am Kutter schon aufhat,Prima Sache wenn man noch schnell was besorgen will oder muß.

P.S. Hatte auf der Rücktour festgestellt,das ich meinen Rucksack mit wichtigen Papieren auf dem Kutter vergessen hatte.Hab dann gleich beim Kapitän angerufen und Dieser hat Diese dann freundlicherweise gleich am anderen Tag meinen Freunden die 2 Tage wegen DM-Quali gebucht hatten mitgegeben.
Falls Er es hier liesst, GANZ GROSSES DANKE nochmals !!!

Jederzeit gerne wieder !!!
der
Anbeisser aus der Altmark


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: M. Rica
Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind: Morgens Bft 2 süd, später 3-4 aus südost
Himmel: Sonne und Wolken in Wechsel
Drift: Anfangs gering, später stark zunehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 6 - 12 m
Montage: Gummi, Wobbler, Blech
Wer: 1 Mann Besatzung
Fänge: 21 Dorsche und eine Alulatte, 15 Dorsche entnommen

Fazit: Sehr schöner Angeltag, reichlich Fischkontakt, einziger Wermutstropfen war der stark auffrischende Wind, gegen 12.00 Uhr mußte ich die Angelei abbrechen.


----------



## anbeisser (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.12
Ort: Heiligenhafen / westlich & nördlich von Fehmarn 
Kutter: Hai4
Wind 2-4 aus S-SO

Wer: ca 35 Mann
Fänge: ganzer Kutter unzählige Babydorsche,vielleicht 5 halbwegs verwertbare.Einige Hornhechte bissen auf Pilker.Gingen aber wohl wieder verloren.
Sehr viele Hänger,hab ca 5 Pilker und gut 200m Schnur verloren.

Fazit : Schxxsse,scheint alles abgefischt zu sein ....#c


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.2012 11:30Uhr-18:00Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Privatboot
Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind:SO 3-4 Böen 5
Himmel: Sonne 
Drift: zu stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 12 - 19 m
Montage: Gummi, Pilker, Wattwurm
Wer: wir drei
Fänge: 10 Dorsche und 15 Schollen, fast alles maßig
Fazit: Sehr schöner Angeltag. Die Fische waren sehr versprengt. Wahrscheinlich hätten wir mehr gefangen, wenn mein Kumpel den Driftsack eingepackt hätte.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.
Kutter/Boot: No Five
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Neustadt
Wind: 1-3 aus NO
Himmel: vorwiegend sonnig
Drift: lief gegen den Wind, je nach Windstärke 0 - 1,5KM/H
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 4m bis 11m
Montage: Pilken, Blinkern
Wer: Kpt. Torsk mit seinem Btsm Fisherbandit1000
Fänge: 9 Dorsche ab 50 mitgenommen diverse Kleine zurück (1 U-Boot longline releaded),
eine Alulatte

Mal wieder ein klasse Tag auf See, Fänge waren heute
nicht so gut wie die letzten Male aber immer noch zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.2012 8:00-18:00Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Charterboot
Seegebiet: Fehmarnsund
Wind:SO 2-4
Himmel: Sonne, leicht bewölkt 
Drift: mal mehr mal weniger
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-10m
Montage: Gummi, Pilker, Wattwurm
Wer: Ich und ein Kollege
Fänge: 21 Platte, Paar untermaßige Dorsche und eine Alulatte
Fazit: Sehr schöner Angeltag. Der Wind hat gegen mittag abgenommen das Angeln wurde dann sehr angenehmn. Die meisten Fische haben wir vor Strukkamp vom treibenden Boot gefangen.


----------



## Cashek (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Seegebiet: n/o Kiel
Wind: sw 5, später etwas abnehmend 3-4
Himmel: sonnig, Durchzug größerer Wolkenfelder
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 8-12 m
Montage: Pilker, zeitweise Wattwurm
Wer: insgesamt ca. 15 Mann
Fänge: wir zu fünft 8 Dorsche mitgenommen, 20 zurück, war Durchschnitt


erst ging fast nichts, dann gegen 13:00 Uhr lief es dann aber etwas besser, viel Wind, deshalb unter Land gefischt, Kapitän hat sich aber viel Mühe gegeben, stand immer sofort mit dem Gaff da, wenn es mal einen etwas größeren gab...hatte ja leider nicht so viel zu tun...hat sich auch mitgeärgert, wenn mal einer beim Drill ausgestiegen ist...sehr sympathisch...#h


----------



## keilerkopf (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: langeland
Seegebiet: Erö
Wind: Südost ca. 3
Himmel: am Morgen Regen, sonnig
Drift: schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 15-30 m
Montage: GuFi +Wattwurm
Wer: Kumpel + ich
Fänge: ich zwei u die 50, er nichts mit Maß, viel Kinderstube unterwegs


----------



## keilerkopf (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Seegebiet: Erö
Wind: (Südost ca. 2)
Himmel: trocken+ sonnig
Drift: schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: von 15-25 m
Montage: GuFi ; Wattwurm
Wer: Kumpel + ich
Fänge: ich sechs mit Maß, er 3, viel Kinderstube unterwegs
zusätzlich jeder eine Scholle


----------



## weserangler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.
Kutter/Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Grömitz bis Pelzerhaken
Wind: 1-3 aus WNW
Himmel: vorwiegend sonnig
Drift: langsam, ca. 2 km/h
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 4m bis 13m
Montage: Pilken, Blinkern, Schleppen mit Wobbler (Rapala Deep Tail Dancer), Gummi
Wer: alone
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, davon drei entnommen
Angelzeit: 5 bis 9 Uhr morgens
Sonstiges: Schwieriges Fischen, wenig bis kein Fisch auf´m Echolot. Die Fische stehen zur Zeit flach. Netze der Fischer an der 10-Meter-Linie. Habe drei der fünf Fische auf Meerforellenblinker in 4/5 Meter gefangen! War ne mühsame Sucherei und hat sich nicht gelohnt. Alle möglichen Köder probiert. War wohl zur falschen Zeit los, da mir ein ortsansässiger Angler gesagt hat, dass er nur abends kurz vor Sonnenuntergang in 5 bis 6 Meter auf Mefo-Blinker gut gefangen hat. Auch andere Boote um mich herum hatten nichts bis sehr wenig (meist nur Kleine)


----------



## weserangler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.
Kutter/Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: vor Grömitz
Wind: 2-3 aus OSO
Himmel: bewölkt, später aufklarend
Drift: angemessen bis 3 km/h, zeitweise auch weniger
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 5 m bis 13m
Montage: Pilken, Blinkern, Gummi
Wer: alone
Fänge: ganze drei Nemos in fünf Stunden (Angelzeit von 5 bis 10 Uhr morgens), davon zwei auf Blinker (5 Meter) und einen auf Pilker (bei 13 Meter)
Sonstiges: Wie am Vortag schwieriges Fischen. Kein Fisch auf´m Echolot, viel gefahren und gesucht, viel Benzin für nichts verblasen, aber is ja auch nur ein Hobby |rolleyes.
Die anderen Boote vor Grömitz hatten ebenso wenig bis kein Fisch. Verschiedene Köder und Tiefen probiert, hätte aber mal in den Abendstunden fischen sollen...


----------



## Skizzza (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05. ; 19.05 ; 20.05
Kutter / Boot: MS Monika
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-4
Himmel: Morgens immer noch ein wenig bedeckt, dann immer Sonne pur
Drift: gar keine über wenig, nur im tieferem Bereich manchmal etwas mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: Normal zw. 9-12 Meter, nur einige Driften bei ca. 20 M
Montage: GuFi Solo
Wer: Freitag und Samstag ca. 30 Leute sowieso mein Kollege und ich, Sonntags sind wir mit 9 Mann gestartet, nochmal vielen Dank dafür an Jens!
Fänge: Freitag 3 gute bis 65 cm, Samstag 4 gute bis 70 cm und am Sonntag 5 gute bis 75 cm =)

Sonstiges: 
Waren wieder mal 3 tolle Tage, das Wetter war herrlich und Fisch gabs auch. Fast nur maßige dabei und teilweise super Größen.
Nobbi war wie immer stets mit dem Kescher/Gaff oder einem frisch Gezapftem zur Stelle und hat gute Laune verbreitet =)


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.05.2012 / 11:00 16:00 Uhr 
Kutter / Boot: Pirat ( eigenes Boot )
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Fanggebiet Dazendorf 
Wind: ost um 3
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: ideal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8 - 11 Meter / Tiefer ging nichts
Jiggfarbe: egal !!! 
Pilkerfarbe: gelb / orange 50g
Montage:
Wer: mit mir 3 
Fänge: 22 Dorsche 50 -70 cm 
Sonstiges: Sind nach Dazendorf gefahren weden dem Ostwind, hat sich gelohnt, gleich der erste Test bracht 3 55 ( cm ) er Dorsche. Am besten war es höhe Campingplatz Blank Eck bei ca 9 - 10 M Tiefe.


----------



## thomas19 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05. 2012
Kutter: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Fanggebiet: vor Rerik
Fangtiefe: meist um die 20 m
Wind: schwach später mäßig aus östlichen Richtungen
Seegang: erst Ententeich, später ca. 0,5 m
Montage: erst 75g Danmark, dann 80g Kiel in orangegelbsilber + rotem Beifänger(Twister)
Wer: Anbeisser u. ich
Fänge: Er 6 Dorsche (größter) 51cm, ich nur 1 Dorsch (42cm),
insgesamt ca. 70 bei 34 Leuten
Wetter: Sonnenschein mit wenig Wolken u. sommerlich warm


----------



## Silvio.i (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.2012
effektive Angelzeit: 12:30-14:00Uhr (fragt bloß nicht warum?!
Boot: von Andreas geborgt 
Fanggebiet: vor Kühlungsborn
Fangtiefe: um die 12 m
Wind: mäßig aus nordöstlichen Richtungen (3, später 4)
Seegang: ca. 0,5 m, später mit Schaumkronen
Montage: Schleppmontage mit Wattwurm, Dropshot mit Gummifisch
Wer: ICH
Fänge: in 1,5h 3 Schollen um die30cm und 3 Dorsche 37, 42, 54cm
Wetter: Sonnenschein 
Sonstiges: Hätte ich wie geplant den ganzen Tag Angeln können, wäre der Eimer voll geworden! Aber es gibt halt auch solche Tage wie heute:c


----------



## Strunz (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis: 26.05. - 8:00 bis 16:30 Uhr

Kutter / Boot: Arvor

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Staberhuk

Wind: nicht vorhanden
Wetterlage sonnig
Fangtiefe: 8 - 13 Meter

Montage: Wattwurm oder Snaps in 25 - 30 gr. Rot/grün oder rot/blau

Anzahl der Ruten: 3

Wer: Ich, mein Bruder und 2 Kinder 7 und 8 Jahre

Fänge : 9 Dorsche entnommen, ca. 10 Nemos released und 1 Hornhecht

Besonderheiten: Klasse Angeltag bei super Wetter. Durch die nicht vorhandene Drift/Wind war das Angeln ziemlich mühselig. Aber wir wollten den beiden kleinen mal das Angeln auf Dorsch zeigen, und denen und uns hat das richtig spaß gemacht. Der Nachwuchs war ziemlich begeistert!

Rund um Staberhuk waren ca. 26 Kleinboote zu sehen...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## elbetaler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.
Kutter/Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: zuhause/ Boltenhagener Bucht
Wind: bis ca. 9.30 mit 1-2, später zunehmend 3-4 aus NO (ordentliche Welle!)
Himmel: sonnig, teils bewölkt
Drift: später wie Segelboot
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 7-15m/8-12m
Montage: Pilken mit Bf. und tote Rute mit Gufi
Wer: mein Frauchen und ich
Fänge: 10 Dorsche in guten Grössen, einige Kleine zurück, ein paar Hornhechte (eher zufällig)
Sonstiges: trotz des mässigen Windes war doch die See gegen Mittag ziemlich aufgebracht, kein Wunder bei NO! Wir haben uns dann auf den Rückweg gemacht, doch es blieben noch Kleinboote im Angelgebiet. Manche keine 4.50 lang und 3-4 Leute beim pilken! Entweder total bescheuert oder die haben `nen heissen Draht zu Gott!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## dorschkiller666 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.05. 09.00 - 16.30 uhr
Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Seegebiet: Fehmarnsund bis Westkueste Bojendorf
Wind: kein bis schwach
Himmel: sonnig
Montage: Blinker geschleppt bzw. Wasserkugel Heringsfetzen
Wer: Frauchen und Ich
Faenge: 21 Hornhechte
Sonstiges: nach dem Angeln sind wir noch an den Strand gefahren und haben gebadet, mann war dat kalt- aber schoen.

Gruss Mario


----------



## allegoric (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.05.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Antares
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Orth (nahe Heiligenhafen)
Wind: windstill
Himmel: klar
Drift: 0-1 Knoten Richtung NW
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 m
Jiggfarbe: (ohne)
Pilkerfarbe: rot-schwarz / silber-orange (restl. Farben gingen nicht)
Montage: Pilker direkt an Hauptschnur ; Jig- bzw. Beifängermontage liefen gar nicht
Wer: Ich + Arbeitskollege / Kumpel + 13 Mann quer aus D
Fänge: Ich 9 Fische, davon 6 zu klein, 1 x 15 Pfund, 1 x 8Pfund, 1 x 4 Pfund, Kumpel -> 1 untermaßigen. Restliches Schiff ca. 30-40 Fische.
Es gab auch einige Schneider.
Sonstiges: Die Ausfahrt hat sich für mich im Vergleich zu fast allen anderen sehr gelohnt. Fisch gab es leider nur im Zeitraum von 2 h das lag aber eher daran, dass der Kapitän nicht vehement die Fanggründe angelaufen ist, sondern vorher zum Zeitvertreib und der Aussage, dass wir lieber auf Plattfisch gehen sollten, weil Dorsch nicht lief, die Sache verzögerte. Denn nach der Überquerung der Fahrrinne und fischen in dieser und knapp daneben brachte hintereinander weg Fisch, zumindestens bei mir uns 2 anderen, die fast den gesamten Fang ausmachten.

Ansonsten war es ein sehr schöner Tag, ich wünschte nur, ich hätte hier in Leipzig noch meinen eigenen Außenborder, dann würde ich mir mein Schlauchi schnappen und selber loslegen. Ich trau mich nur noch nicht so richtig *g*.
--------------


----------



## Friedfisch0185 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:         28.05.
Kutter/Boot:     MS Kehrwieder
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Warnemünde / 1h vor Warnemünde
Wind: teilweise ziemlich heftig (ordentliche Wellen!)
Himmel: sonnig, teils bewölkt
Drift: gegen 0 (Nachteil für Alle -> es gab keine Faulenzerseite) |gr:
Unterstömung: stark, je nach Stelle ab 80g / 100g aufwärts
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 10-15m
  Montage: volle Bandbreite von Pilker / Shad / DropShot / mit Herings- und Makrelenpaternoster / Jig / Dorschfliege / pur
Wer: wir 4 + 21 weitere 21 Optimisten
Fänge: 6 Dorsche 40 – 45 cm

  Wir hatten auf der MS Kehrwieder einen Angelausflug am 28.05. incl. einer Übernachtung (4 Kajüten a 4 Kojen vorhanden)  vom 27.05. -> 28.05. gebucht. Das Ganze incl. Vollverpflegung für 75,- / Person. Der Deckmann, welcher uns am Vorabend bewirtet hatte, tat alles, um uns zu Frieden zu stellen. Das Abendbrot (Schweinebraten mit Mischgemüse und Kartoffeln) hat super geschmeckt und es war von allen sehr reichlich da. Das Frühstück war auch super. Reichlich Semmel mit Wust- und Käseplatte / Marmelade / Honig. Die Getränke waren exklusive als Selbstbedienung zu ganz vernünftigen Preisen. Leider wird von einem vollen Magen noch keine Bodde voll. Und deswegen waren wir eigentlich nach Warnemünde gefahren. Wir kamen mit einer Anglergruppe an Bord ins Gespräch, welche ein komplettes Wochenende gebucht hatten. Leider widersprachen deren Aussagen mit dem im Internet, wo mehrfach geschrieben wurde, dass zurzeit ganz gut gefangen wird. Auf der MS Kehrwieder wurden am Freitag etwa 10 Dorsche bis 50cm und am Sonnabend 5 Dorsche bis 50cm gefangen. Soviel zur Motivation. #d
  Wir angelten schon über 2h an verschiedenen Stellen und noch kein Biss. Die Montagen wurden geändert und geändert. Kein Biss. Jeder versuchte eine andere Montage und hoffte auf den ersten Biss. Es sah fast wie bei einer Messe aus, wo die gesamte Palette der verschiedenen Montagen präsentiert wurden. Jedoch ohne Erfolg. Nach etwa 2,5h der erste Biss. Leider nicht von einem der Angler, sondern der Deckmann durfte ihn landen. :r Etwa 45cm großer Dorsch. Gleich vorweg genommen, es war der Größe des Tages. Es wurde dann noch im Stundentag je ein Dorsch gelandet (nicht pro Person, sondern gesamt) und das War’s.
  Wir durften unser eigen nennen einen 41iger und mein 39iger, welcher fast gleichzeitig mit dem Endsignal kam. Somit waren als Gruppe auf Platz 2 hinter der 6-Mann-Gruppe, welche insgesamt 3 Dorsche ihr eigen nennen durfte.
  Alles im Allen, muss man sagen, dass eigentlich aufgrund der Größe alle Dorsche hätten zurück ins Meer gemüsst. #d


----------



## Amigo-X (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.05.2012 / 8:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Pirat / Eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Großenbrode - Staberhuk 
Wind: West 3-4 zeiweise Böen
Himmel: keine Wolken i
Drift: schnell
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7 - 11 Meter
Jiggfarbe: gelb 
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz rot
Montage: Pilker bis 60 G, Gufi mit Kopf 20 - 30 gr. 
Wer: 2 Angler
Fänge: 6 Dorsche 45-65 cm / alles kleinere ging zurück. 6 Hornhechte als Beifang. 1 Scholle 40 cm auf Gufi !!!
Für unsere Hornhechtfreunde: die Minimarline sind in rauhen Mengen vorhanden.... 
Sonstiges: Es wurden meherere bekannte Fanggebiete  vor Großenbrode - Burg  bis Staberhuk angelaufen. Am besten lief es vor Staberhuk, es waren zeitweise bis zu ca. 30 Boote im Gebiet.


----------



## JapanRot (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.05.2012 / 06-09 Uhr
Boot: Mein Ryds CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe / vor LT Neuland in Todendorf
Wind: West 1-2
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drift: langsam
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7 - 11 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/japanrot, dreischwänzig
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz rot
Montage: Wie immer meine erfolgreiche Jigging Montage, 2 Jigs und Hakenloser Pilker
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 9 Dorsche 45-70 cm / 2 kleine zurück 
Sonstiges: Schöner erfolgreicher Morgen und lecker Fisch...und das alles vorm Frühstück #6#6#6


----------



## djoerni (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:         02.06.2012
Kutter/Boot:     MS Südwind
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Burgstaaken Staberhuk und südlich Richtung Sagasbank
Wind: West 5-6 mit heftigen Böen
Himmel: sonnig, teils bewölkt
Drift: Stark. Pilker ab 100 ramm solo, Naturköder ab 850 Gramm
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 10-15m
  Montage: Pilker / Shad, Naturköder
Wer: Kumpel und ich, + ca. 15 andere Bekloppte
Fänge: Viele Untermaßige, 2 zum Mitnehmen
War sehr anstrengendes Angeln. Heftige Wellen und die Böen machten das ganze zu harter Arbeit. Ansonsten schönes Schiff. Leider wurde nicht gegafft vom Personal, sodass einige gute Dorsche verloren gingen.
Haben weder den Kapitän noch das Personal draussen gesehen :-(


----------



## JigTim (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.06.2012
Kutter/Boot: MS Südwind
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Rund um Staberhuk 
Wind: West 5 anfangs heftige Böen
Himmel: sonnig, teils bewölkt
Drift: Bis Mittag stark, danach fischbar 
Anfangs Jiggen mit 150gr. Andrift, 180gr. Abdrift, dann Pilker plus 1 Jig in 80gr. Andrift, 100gr. Abdrift
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 13-17m
Montage:Jiggen oder Pilker + 1 Jig
Wer: Mein Angelverein 25 Leute 
Fänge: Verein zusammen 52 maßige Dorsche + 2 Hornies, viele Untermaßige - Ich hatte 10 maßige Dorsche + 1 Hornie
Sonstiges: Hat am Anfang echt nicht so viel Freude gebracht, da schlechter Köderkontakt möglich. Ab Mittag deutlich besser und dann kam bei mir auch endlich mehr Fisch zusammen (2D bis zu Wechsel, dann 8D nach Wechsel). Es war wirklich harte Arbeit angesagt, aber die Krönung war ne schöne Dublette zum Ende von 58+66cm in der Abdrift.... Hat etwas länger gedauert bis die oben waren#6


----------



## blassauge (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.06.2012
Kutter/Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind: Süd 3-4+
Himmel: erst sonnig, später wolkig mit Regen
Drift: recht stark, dank Driftsack erträglich 
Angel-/Fangtiefe: 8-18m
Montage:Alles probiert, Gummi, Pilker, Blinker, Wattwurm
Wer: ich+3 in zwei Booten 
Fänge: zusammen leider nur 8 maßige Dorsche, sehr viele Untermaßige Babys, 21 Platten (Kliesche, Flunder, Scholle) und einen mini-Wittling (miniminimini)

Vor Beginn die Info vom Wurm-Dealer: "Dorsch läuft nicht gut zur Zeit":c. 
Zunächtst gab es keinen Fisch, alles versucht von tief um die 20m bis flach ca. 7m. Erst kurz vor Mittag kamen die ersten Bisse. War nicht einfach. In einer Drift ordentlich Bisse. Gleiche Drift wenig später: keinen Biss.|kopfkrat 
Hätte besser laufen können, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis: 07.06. um 7.00 Uhr los und um 17 Uhr wieder fest
Kutter / Boot: Zwergi
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken, Mee`dorf, Spitze von Staberhuk, Staberhuk am BW-Turm, zwischen St`huk & Kat`hof.
Wind: erst bummelige 2 Bft aus SO, gegen Mittag noch weniger und zum Schluss (16Uhr) beim filetieren ca. 5 Bft aus Osten
Wetterlage: Erst diesig, dann leichterer Regen, dann wiederum gelegentlich Sonne, später wieder bedeckt aber trocken
Drift: immer so ca. 0,5-1 Knt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 3-11 Meter
Jiggfarbe:-
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage: Snaps, div. Gufis, Effzett Blinker ::
Anzahl der Ruten: zu 75% jeder 2Stk
Wer: Blinkerputzer und ichi
Fänge: BP 1 Horni u 18 Dicke Dorsche, ichi 17 dicke Biester ----- ausserdem fielen uns ca. 50 Dorsche wieder ins Wasser 
Besonderheiten/Vorkommnisse:
Ähmmm, ja... es war ein Angeltag, wie man ihn selten hat und ich habe beschlossen ihn in meinen Top 10 einzureihen.
Es passte einfach alles, dass Wetter war bis auf die kurze Regenphase klasse, die Fische steigerten sich erst von wenig auf viel und später von klein auf groß.
Lange Driften, wenig fahren, ein Beifahrer der den Kapitän mit Schokolade und Kaffee versorgt....einfach klasse


----------



## Amigo-X (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.06.2012 von 17:00.20:00
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes, Pirat
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / vor Großenbrode
Wind: NO 4-5 
Himmel: Erst diesig dann wolkenlos 
Drift: Heftig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7.50 - 5.00 Meter 
Jiggfarbe: egal 
Wer: Alone 
Fänge: 7 Dorsche, 3 davon (50er) mitgenommen
Sonstiges: Der Wind wurde leider etwas heftiger als angesagt. Deshalb nur 3 Driften von 8 auf ca 5 Wassertiefe 
gefischt. Dorsche waren da, schnappen auch gerne die angebotenen Gufis.


----------



## elbetaler (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  7.6.2012
Kutter/Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: zuhause auf Trailer/ Boltenhagen
Wetterangaben: sind fast identisch mit dem Beitrag von @Nordlicht (2118)
Angeltiefe/Fangtiefe: 4 bis 19m/ 12 bis 14m
Montage: Schleppen, Pilken mit/ohne Bf.
Wer: Vereinsvorsitzender und ich
Fänge: VV: 9 gute Dorsche und paar Stück zurück, hat beim Blinkern eine sehr gute Mefo drangehabt mit kräftigen Fluchten und kurz vorm Boot verloren!
Fänge ich: 11 gute Dorsche und einige zurück (grösster: 72cm)

Sonstiges: haben persönliches Mindestmaß für Dorsch auf 45cm festgelegt, alles was kleiner war ging zurück


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 8.06.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 1-2bft
Himmel: erst Regen, dann schön
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-17 m

Pilkerfarbe: alles ausprobiert, teilweise mit Beifänger
Montage: 
Wer: Ich + ca. 10 Mann 
Fänge: Ich ca. 10 Stück, davon 5 gute zwischen 1 und 2 Kilo.
Die Anderen teilweise bis 7 Stk. in der Kiste, bis gut 4 Kilo.

Wie immer ein schöner Tag auf der Klaus Peter, mit sehr gutem Gaff-Service und lecker Suppe mit Wurst.
Dieses Schiff bietet halt viele Plätze mit reichlich Platz zum werfen.

Danke an Kai und Klaus |wavey:
Grüße


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 9.06.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 5-6bft
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: schnell
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-10m

Gebiet: Südwestlich von Fehmarn
Pilkerfarbe: alles ausprobiert, teilweise mit Beifänger

Wer: Ich + ca. 12 Mann 
Fänge: Ich ca. 6 Stück, alle wieder im Wasser
Die Anderen teilweise bis 4 Stk. in der Kiste, bis gut 2 Kilo.

Schweres angeln, viel Wind, gute Wellen.
Die Plumsangler in der Abdrift hatten eine gute Drift mit ca. 6 Fischen um die 2 Kilo. Teilweise aber auch Leute ohne Fischkontakt. Da kann man nix machen, so ist das halt.

Trotzdem schöner Tag mit guter Laune und wie immer mit Kai und Klaus. 

Grüße aus Neuss #h


----------



## senso pilk (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.06.2012
Kutter / Boot: Jasmund
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: 4-5 WSW
Himmel: bis Mittag klar danach wechselnd bewölkt
Drift: teilweise recht stark meist aber machbar
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-18m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/grün; schwarz; Rot
Pilkerfarbe: Silber- Grün Kieler Blitz 75gr. Schwarz- Rot in 90gr.
Montage: Pilker solo bzw. Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: wir 3  + ca. 12 andere
Fänge: wir 3 zusammen knapp 30 Dorsche entnommen (45cm-75cm) restlicher Kutter hatte wenig Fisch Gesamtfisch auf Kutter ca. 40 (also 30 von uns und 10 von den andern|rolleyes)
Sonstiges: Guter Kutter mit netter Mannschaft, das Mittag ging auch in Ordnung. Die bescheidenen Fänge der anderen Mitangler ließen sich auf mangelndes Feingefühl bzw. falsche Köder zurückführen. Es wurde Teilweise mit 5er Oktopuss Paternoster garniert mit Heringsstücken +200gr Pilker ala Norwegen geangelt! Gut gemeinter Rat wurde ausgeschlagen mit Begründung das geht sonst auch ;+


----------



## JapanRot (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.06.2012 / 17-20:00 Uhr
Boot: Mein Ryds CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe / vor LT Neuland in Todendorf
Wind: West 1-2
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtieewölktfe: 9 - 11 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/japanrot, dreischwänzig
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz rot
Montage: Wie immer meine erfolgreiche Jigging Montage, 2 Jigs und Hakenloser Pilker
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 9 Dorsche 45-70 cm / 3 kleine zurück
Sonstiges: Nix...alles prima


----------



## Silvio.i (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.06.2012 / 10:00-18:00 Uhr
Boot: Andreas Seins mit neuem Motor :m
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind: vormittags West 1, Nachmittags Nord 2-3
Himmel: sonnenklar, ab 17:00Uhr Wolken
Drift: vormittags so gut wie gar nicht, nachmittags super :m
Angeltief / Fangtiefe: 8 - 23 Meter / 90% bei 15m
Montage: Kopyto am Dropshot /Wattwurm an der Schleppmontage
Wer: Ich+2 Kumpels
Fänge: 2 Dorsche 40-60 cm + 0 Dorsche / 14 Platte 25-40cm + 22 Platte 25-38cm
Sonstiges: Super Angeltag. Bisse hätten mehr sein können, vorallem die Dorsche. Als die Wolken kamen ging es Schlag auf Schlag. keine 5min ohne Fisch


----------



## Duwi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.06.12 14:00-21:00 Uhr
Boot: eigener Kahn
Seegebiet: Boltenhagen/Steinbek
Wind: 2-3 Nord, abends abflauend
Himmel: anfangs heiter, dann stark bewölkt
Drift: mäßig
Fangtiefe: 6-11m, tiefer ging fast nix
Montage: Schleppen mit Illex Wobbler und Snaps-Blinker, Jiggen mit Gummifisch in verschiedenen Farben und größen, wobei sich 8cm Kopyto in hellen Tönen am erfolgreichsten erwiesen.
Wer: nur ich und mein Hund
Fänge: beim Schleppen ca. 30 Dorsche, von denen die meisten unter 50cm waren und wieder schwimmen durften, 7 blieben an Bord. Zum Abend hin wurden die Bisse weniger und ich stieg auf Gummi um. Bei 9-11m gingen noch 22 Dorsche bis 70cm an den Haken, passive Köderführung funzte dabei am besten. Insgesamt ein klasse Angeltag, könnte öfter so sein!


----------



## avio (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.06.12
Kutter / Boot: Vereinsboot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustädter Bucht
Wind: vormottag 3 Ost-Süd, nachmittag 1-2 West-Süd 
Himmel: bis 13 Uhr stark bewölkt
Drift: vormittag - mittel, danach kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-15m / vormittag 14-15m, danach 8-9m
Jiggfarbe: orang/rot, schwarz/orang, motoröl mit gelb
Montage: gufi einzeln
Wer: nur ich
Fänge: 10 st. von 45-55cm, mehrere untermäßige
Sonstiges: erstmal Sleppen, ging gar nicht...#c dann einfache Jiggen mit sehr langsamen kurbeln gegen drift richtung und schon beim ersten Wurf harte Biss #:. Schöne Angeltag, obwohl keinen Fisch größer 55cm war. :vik:
Viel Petri


----------



## Timsfishing (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin Leute ich war neulich mal wieder mit Topic auf der Ostsee unterwegs. 
Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.06.12 09:00-19:00 Uhr
Boot: Vereinsboot
Seegebiet: Steinbeck/Elmenhorst
Wind: anfangs 2 aus südwest später 3-4 aus west
Wetter: bewölkt, vereinzelt Nieselregen 
Drift: anfangst schwach später mäßig
Fangtiefe: 6-12m, im tiefen ging bis auf ein paar ausnahmen gar nix
Köder: Snaps, Gnö und Möresilda Küstenblinker, Pilker bis 75g, Jigs und Gummifische 
Fänge: Snaps und Gnö in Rot/Schwarz und 20 bis 25gr waren an diesem Tag unschlagbar, den gesamten Tag über Dorsche. andere Küstenblinker wie der Möresilda fingen zwar auch, aber nicht so gut. Am Nachmittag fingen passiv geführte Gummifische bis 10cm Länge in bräunlichen Tönen auch sehr gut. Insgesamt fingen wir ca 65 Stück bei einer sehr guten Durchschnittsgröße (um die 50 cm und kaum Untermaßige) bis 70cm. Natürlich waren die Drills der Dorsche bei den geringen Tiefen am Meerforellen und Barschgerät gigantisch
Es war mal wieder ein super Tour, wie eigentlich immer wenn wir los sind:m
Gruß Tim


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.6.2012
Kutter: Lana
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarnsund 
Wetter: wechselnd bewölkt, 14-18°C
Drift: keine, da geankert wurde
Fangtiefe: 4-13m
Köder: Wattwurmmontagen
Wer: Andi, Manne ich - insgesamt 6 Angler auf dem Kutter
Fänge: pro Angler zwischen 12 und 25 maßige Schollen
Fazit: Es war für uns die erste Fahrt mit diesem liebenswerten kleinen Kutter und ein tolles Erlebnis. Eigner-Skipper Klaus Brandenburg ("Schollen-Brandi") bietet den perfekten Service und sorgt mit seinen Praxis-Tipps, seinem Humor und seiner großen Hilfsbereitschaft für ein absolutes Highlight in unserer langjährigen Kutterangelei. Er kümmert sich wirklich um alles: Von den Wattwürmern in Köderschalen bis zu China-Stäbchen für das Abhaken (inklusive Vorführungen, wie das geht, bis es auch wirklich jeder selbst kann). Der Kutter ist ist für die Schollenangelei optimal ausgestattet und bietet für sechs Angler viel Platz. Wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour im August!


----------



## Slider17 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.06.12
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: vormittag 3 Ost-Süd, nachmittag 1-2 West-Süd 
Himmel: bis 13 Uhr wolkig
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-10m
Jiggfarbe: alles mögliche
Montage: GuFi einzeln / Wobbler
Wer: Boris und ich
Fänge: 14 Dorsche von 45-60cm, 1 Mefo 62cm
Fazit: Ich schleppte den Vormittag mit GuFi, null Biss
Boris packte synchron seine Rapala Deep Tail Kiste aus und verhaftete gleich 4 Dorsche, ein Köderwechsel meinerseits auch auf Rapala brachte dann auch mir den gewünschten Erfolg.
Als Krönung landete ich eine schöne Mefo auf Rapala /Blau-Silber
Ein sehr schöner Angeltag...
Petri Heil


----------



## thomas19 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.06.2012
Kutter: MS Silverland
Dauer der Tour: 7:00 - 15:00 Uhr
Hafen/Seegebiet: Burg auf Fehmarn/ BW-Turm bei Staberhuk     u. vor den Windrädern dort in der Nähe
Fangtiefe: 4-6m u. 10-11m
Wind: SW 3-4, nachm. etwas abnehmend
Wetter: wolkig, am Nachmittag vereinzelt Schauer
Seegang: erst ca. 1,5m , später 1m
Montage: 80g-Blitz Kiel in ogs, u. 90g Pearl-select von Dieter in grün-rot mit rotem Twister als Beifänger (08/15)
Fänge: ich,9 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, ein paar unterm. zurück, und ein Hornhecht, größter Dorsch 81cm u. 5,8kg, auf dem gesamten Schiff ca. 60 Fische
Bemerkungen: gute Unterkunft, Crew war immer korrekt u. freundlich, es waren höchstens 20 Angler an Board
Preis: 60€ für Ausfahrt u. Unterkunft mit Frühstück u. Mittag +
2€ fürs Parken, es wird 25€ Schlüsselpfand erhoben


----------



## Amigo-X (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.06.12
Boot: Pirat ( eigenes Boot )
Dauer der Tour: 16:00 - 22:00 Uhr
Hafen/Seegebiet: Großenbrode / vor Fehmarn 
Fangtiefe: 6-9 Meter
Wind: schwach umlaufend Ost
Drift kaum, etwas Strömung
Wetter: Heiter bis Wolkig
Montage: Gummifisch gelb/rot
Fänge: 1 dicker Dorsch, welcher den Gufi inhalierte. 
Bemerkungen: War eigentlich ne schönwetter Spazierfahrt mit Frauchen und Hund, bei verlockender Echolotanzeige kurze Angelstopps. Das beste jedoch war das Schweinswal - Erlebnis. Das neugierige Tierchen umrundete unser Boot in nur 1 -2 Meter Abstand und lies uns immer wieder raten, wo es als nächstetes auftauchte. Leider gelang uns kein Foto, Flipper war zu schnell.


----------



## Olli Oil (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.06.
Boot:MS Blauort
Hafen/Seegebiet: Büsum/ Richtung Helgoland 
Fangtiefe:  -10m
Wind: schwach Ost
Drift kaum, etwas Strömung
Wetter: wolkenlos, 21Grad
Montage: Makrelenpatanoster mit Birnenblei
Fänge: 110 kleine Makrelen

Fazit: Tolle Ausfahrt mit toller Crew (außer das HSV Logo auf der Steuerbord Seite), es wurde sehr viel Fisch gefangen, einer hatte über 300 Stück,es waren nur 15-20 Leute mit an Bord, nach 2 Stunden Fahrt wurde der erste Schwarm gefunden und die Kisten waren schon halb voll.


----------



## anbeisser (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.06.12
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet : Howachter Bucht
Kutter: MS Monika
Wind: um Bft 4 aus Südwest
Wer: ca 35-40 Mann
Fänge : ca 40-50 Dorsche von grade maßig bis 80cm
Ich 1x 55cm

Fangergebnis war zwar nicht unbedingt berauschend aber es war trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag.
Ein prima Schiff,eine nette Besatzung und lecker KöPi vom Fass.

Gruß aus Salzwedel
A.


----------



## ddmlui (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

-Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.06.12
-Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
-Fanggebiet : östl. Fehmarn, in Sichtweite
-Kutter: MS Karoline
-Wind: um Bft 4 
-Wer: ca 40 Mann
-Montage: alle Pilkerfarben durchprobiert, die meisten Fische auf Beifänger
-Fänge : sehr mäßig, ca 40 maßige Dorsche bis ca. 60 cm, etliche kleine Wittlinge
-Wetter: 12-14 Grad, Regen
-Drift recht stark, trotz wenig Wind (Kutter hat ordentlich Angriffsfläche, dafür geräumigen Gastraum an Deck)
-Teilweise sehr kurze Driften
-Kutterantrieb macht irgendwie nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckende Geräusche. Hört sich an als ob ein Lager der Antriebswelle ausgeschlagen ist. Wurde unter Anglern teilweise diskutiert, ob das Geräusch wohl ´ne Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische hat (wegen der mäßigen Fänge)
-Erbsensuppe gut
-Crew nett

Petri
Thomas


----------



## to-ko1203 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.06.-24.06.12
Anzahl Personen: 2
Kutter: eigenes Boot
Hafen: Boltenhagen / Weiße Wiek
Wind: wechselnd N-O / S-W 2-5 bft
Himmel: Sonne bis Regen
Drift: mäßig
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: Gelb/Rot , Rot/Schwarz ; Rot/Grün
Montage: Pilker einzeln ; Pilker mit Beifänger (rote und gelb/schwarze Beifänger) (70g - 150g)
Fänge: Freitagabend NIX (18:00-21:00)
Samstag 21 Dorsche (08:00-14:30)
Sonntag 10 Dorsche (07:00-11:00)
Die Dorsche hatten eine erstaunlich gute Größe. Unsere Fänge lagen zwischen 45cm und 80cm #:. Wobei ca. 10Stk. 55cm-60cm, 4Stk. 65cm und 1 Stk.80cm hatten. der Rest 45-50cm. Nur 2 untermaßige, die wieder schwimmen durften.
Kommentar: Waren das erste mal in Boltenhagen. Schwieriges Angeln. Man muss die Muschelbänke vor der Steilküste Steinbecks finden. Wir haben die Fische bei der Drift von 17m auf 20m gefangen. Geangelt haben wir westlich/ Höhe der gleben Tonne (die am weitesten draußen steht) und in der Flucht zur Wetterstation??? , die dirket an der Steilküste steht.
Oder ihr guckt einfach, wo die Angelkutter am Wochenende hin fahren. Aber vorsicht. Die Kutterfahrer nehem keine Rücksicht auf andere Boote...!!!
Fazit: Schönes Wochenende und TOP sanitäre Anlagen im Yachthafen Weiße Wiek. Liegeplatzgebühr incl. slippen, W-lan, sanitäre Einrichtung ca.35€ #6.

Beste Grüße aus der Altmark...


----------



## elbetaler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  30.06.12
Kutter/Boot:  -/ eigenes Boot
Heimathafen/Seegebiet:  zuhause/Boltenhagen
Wind:  S bis SW 1-3, später SO 3
Himmel:  meist sehr sonnig, wechselnd bewölkt (...Licht an,Licht aus!...)
Drift:  mitunter sehr zügig, Einsatz Driftsack vorübergehend.
Angel-/Fangtiefe:  7 bis 17m / 8 bis 13m
Montage:  Pilker solo und mit Beifänger, Gummifische
Wer:  Mathei2005 und ich
Fänge:  gesamt 20 Dorsche (nur ab 45cm mitgenommen, d.h. etliche sind nochmal davon gekommen)

Sonstiges:  Prima Angeltag mit schönen Fischen! Stellenweise stehen soviele Netze zusammen, dass es aussieht, als wenn mit Netzen Netze gefangen werden sollen.
Schmierige Algenbatzen, an der Oberfläche treibend. 

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## shad (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.07.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Freia
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Dornumersiel
Wind: gute 5 bft
Himmel: Sonne/Wolken
Drift: ?
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca. 15m
Jiggfarbe: - 
Pilkerfarbe: Blitzpilker 75g
Montage: Makrelenpaternoster
Wer: Ca. 25 Angler
Fänge: Auf dem ganzen Kutter ca. 800 Makrelen, alle Größen vertreten. Ich 48!
Sonstiges: Für 2h Angelzeit eine tolle Fangfahrt


----------



## spaniac (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.06.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-3 bft
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: ?
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca. 20-25m
Jiggfarbe: rotschwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Roter 110g
Montage: Beifänger, nachher nochmal kurz naturköder
Wer: Ca. 35 Angler
Fänge: mit 5 Mann ca 12 Dorsche, davon 6 untermassig, 1x62cm, 1x55cm, 4x 40cm
Sonstiges: eine sehr gute Scholle ist beim ausnehmen über Bord gerutscht... Insgesamt waren die Fänge nicht so viel, ein Angler fing Makrelen die er selbstverständlich nicht abstach sondern einfach in der Kiste zappeln lies, leider haben wir das erst am Ende mitbekommen |gr:


----------



## allegoric (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.06.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Feemarn Fahrrinne
Wind: 5-6bft, teilweise Sturmböhen 
Himmel: bedeckt, dunkel, Starkregen, Gewitter, Sturm
Drift: trotz Wind nur 1-2 kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca. 25-30m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: Blitzpilker 75g - 100g, rot / schwarz, schwarz
Montage: Beifängerlose Pilkermontage, Wattwurmmontage (doppelt so viele Fänge)
Wer: Ca. 13 Angler

Fang: Auf dem Schiff wurden ca. 130-140 Fische (leo) gefangen!!! Zu dritt ca. 20 Stück, selber 10, davon war KEINER über 50 cm oO!!!
Es wurde glaube ich nur 2 65cm Fische auf dem ganzen Schiff gefangen. Es waren massig Fische da, aber die Größen waren mehr als unterirdisch.


Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.06.12
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-3 bft
Himmel: Sonne
Drift: ?
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca. 20-25m
Jiggfarbe: -
Pilkerfarbe: rot, rot/schwarz
Montage: Beifänger, rot
Wer: 35 Angler

Fänge: ca 0-2 Stück pro Angler im Durchschnitt. Selbst 2 maßige Dorsche (40 cm) und eine Scholle.

Sonstiges: Die Größen blieben zum Vortag gleich, aber die Anzahl ging extrem zurück. Es hat zudem keinen Spaß gemacht mit 35 Mann auf dem Schiff. Es war gerade mal 1m Platz für jeden Angler, wenn überhaupt. Der Kahn war maßlos überfüllt und es gab Verhedderungen ohne Ende. 

Ich werde für nächstes Jahr eine Tour mit eigenem Schlauchi versuchen ;-) So macht das keinen Spaß....


----------



## Möwe01 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.07.12
Kutter / Boot: FK Möwe
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Bensersiel/ vor Langeroog
Wind: kein Wind 0-1
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca.6-10m
Montage: Makrelenpaternoster,kleine Hakengröße
Wer: Ca. 35-40 Angler
Fänge: alle haben gut gefangen,je nach Handling
Ich hatte 160 Stück, aber viele kleine dabei
Sonstiges:Eine schöne Ausfahrt bei bestem Wetter
Sehr nette Crew,gute Einweisungen für alle
und wer nicht so erfahren war, dem wurde geholfen
Immer gerne wieder#6
VG vom MLK
Klaus :vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.12
Kutter / Boot: meine rica
Seegebiet: boltenhagen
Wind: kein Wind 0-1
Himmel: bewölkt, später sonne mit ein paar schauern
Drift: fast nix
Fangtiefe: Ca.18 auf 14 meter
Montage: buttlöffel rot/orange
Wer: ich
Fänge: :m 10 x flunder/kliesche 

so lange der wind ein wenig wehte bissen die platten richtig gut, leider waren diese phasen recht kurz...


----------



## elbetaler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wer :  @wildkarpfen, dessen zwei Kumpels (leider beide offline) und icke
Tag der Ausfahrt :  7.7.
Kutter/Boot :  echt geniales Boot des einen Kumpels (mit neuem 50iger)
Heimathafen/Seegebiet :  Schwerin / Boltenhagen
Wind : wenig, umlaufend
Himmel :  morgens schön bedeckt, über Mittag sonnige Abschnitte, trocken
Drift :  der letzten Windrichtung leicht folgend (also manchmal entgegengesetzt der augenblicklichen Windrichtung), sonst fast nix
Angel- und Fangtiefe :  7 bis 11m (morgens) und 15 bis 20m
Montagen :  Pilken mit und ohne BF, Wobbler
Fänge :  ich 14 schöne Dorsche, bei den anderen ähnlich gute Ergebnisse (habe dann zwischen dem Zurücksetzen Untermaßiger und dem Versorgen der Guten den Überblick verloren)

Sonstiges : Ein wirklich gelungener Angeltag, mit vielen Facetten. 
Die Fische wollen gefunden werden, anfänglich hatten wir nur mühsamen Erfolg. Aber dann ist doch noch der Knoten geplatzt, jeder hat gefangen.
@wildkarpfen! Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Organisation! Schöne Grüsse an die Kumpels.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## smarre (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.12
Kutter / Boot: Charterkutter COX 22
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Burgstaaken / Fehmarn
Seegebiet: Staberhuk
Wind: wenig Wind 1
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca.12-15m
Montage: Pilker mit 1 Beifänger / Naturködermontagen
Wer: 3 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: 55 Dorsche und Wittlinge maßig / ca. 20 durften wieder schwimmen
Sonstiges:Eine schöne Ausfahrt bei bestem Wetter

Grüße Andreas


----------



## anbeisser (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.07.12
Heimathafen: Wismar
Fanggebiet : vor Boltenhagen-Lübecker Bucht
Kutter: MS Peter 2
Wind: Bft 4-5 aus Südwest
Wer: ca 27 Leute
Fänge : ca 100 Dorsche von grade maßig bis 80cm
Ich 5x von 42-60cm

See war zwar ganz schön kabbelig aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf einem supersauberem Schiff. Maddin war wieder in Höchstform .....:q

Gruß aus Salzwedel
A.


----------



## 09025 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.07.12
Kutter / Boot: eigenes / Z-Ray III mit 9,9PS
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht / Booknis
Seegebiet: zwischen Campingplatz Booknis und ehem. Militärstation
Wind: Wind 2-3 aufrischend / auflandig
Himmel: heiter
Drift: heftig
Angel / Fangtiefe: Ca. 7m
Montage: GuFi Kopyto 11,5cm weiß/rot
Wer: meine Frau und ich

da die Wellen immer höher wurden, wollten wir gerade einholen, als es einschlug.
den ersten rausgeholt, nochmal um 20 Meter verholt und das gleiche nochmal. hat wieder geklappt.
Dann beim dritten Versuch die Montage aufgrund Hänger versenkt #c


----------



## Dorsch13 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.07.12
Heimathafen: Eckernförde
Fanggebiet : Höhe Schleimündung
Kutter: Ms Simone
Wind: Bft 2-3 später 3-4
Wer: ca. 30 leute
Fänge : Hoch waren 11 und die hatte ich :m 
Sonstiges: Andreas hat sich viel mühe beim suche gegeben keine drift länger als 10 min. etliche doubletten und beim mir sogar eine trilette


----------



## anbeisser (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.07.12
Heimathafen: Wismar
Fanggebiet : vor Rerik
Kutter: MS Christa
Wind: Bft 4-5 aus West
Wer: ca 35 Leute
Fänge : ca 200-250 Dorsche von grade maßig bis glaube 70cm
Ich 7x von 38-50cm
Pilker: 100-150g und Beifänger in Orange-leichtrot

Fänge waren gut.Ich glaube Jeder hatte Fisch.
See war sehr heftig.Teilweise Wellen bis 2,50m (geschätzt)
Ansonsten wie immer eine sehrgute flink & freundliche Besatzung
Der Kapitän war sehr bemüht und auch nicht auf den Mund gefallen ......

Gruß aus Salzwedel
A.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wieder mal ein geiler Tag mit Brandy !

Wann: 24.07.2012
Womit: MS Lana
Personen: 5
Wo: Diverse Stellen rund um Flügge
Beste Tiefe: 10m
Wind: 2 aus Süd-Ost
Wetter: Sonne Sonne Sonne

Fänge: Insgesamt 90 maßige Plattfische.
Alles vertreten: Klieschen, Flundern, Schollen            

Die anderen 4 zusammen 57.
Ich alleine 33 Stück :vik:.

Wer einmal Plattfischangeln vom feinsten erleben möchte, dem kann ich nur raten einmal einen Tripp mit Klaus Brandenburg und seiner Lana zu machen.
WWW.Schollenbrandi.DE

Besonderheiten: Große Meeräschen im Hafen der Belitz-Werft und eine richtig große Scholle, die von beiden Seiten von Kopf bis Schwanz braun gefärbt war !?

Gruss Andy Antitackle

:k


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin!

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.2012
Kutter/Boot: MS Vorwärts
Heimathafen: Timmendorf/Insel Poel
Seegebiet:Wismarer Bucht bis Höhe Travemünde
Wind:1-2 Bft aufwindig
Wer: 12 Angler
Drift: gering -sehr gering
Fänge:insgesamt ca. 100 Dorsche von 38  bis 80 cm
Ich:11(davon 2 wieder schwimmen gelassen) 40-71 cm
Fangtiefe:14-17m
Köderilker in allen Variationen und Farben haben gut gefangen

Toller Tag mit Super Wetter auf nem Super Kutter - was will man mehr!!!
Jeder ging mit mindestens 6 Dorschen nach Hause.
Jede Drift direkt über dem Fisch ,sodass man nur den Pilker nach unten lassen musste.


MfG Carphunter8858


----------



## JapanRot (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.07.2012 / 15-18:00 Uhr
Boot: Mein Ryds CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe / vor LT Neuland in Todendorf
Wind: West 1-2
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9 - 12 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/japanrot, dreischwänzig
Pilkerfarbe: orange,silber
Montage: Wie immer meine erfolgreiche Jigging Montage, 2 Jigs und Hakenloser Pilker
Wer: Ich & mien Fru
Fänge: 6 Dorsche 40-70 cm 
Sonstiges: Man man man....Angel neben das Auto gelegt und beim ausslippen schön mit dem Trailer rüber. Das war´s dann mit meiner geliebten Shimano Technium 4000 FA


----------



## JapanRot (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.2012 / 18-21:00 Uhr
Boot: Mein Ryds CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe / vor LT Neuland in Todendorf
Wind: West 0-1
Himmel: wolkenlos
Drift: nicht erwähnenswert
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9 - 11 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/japanrot, dreischwänzig
Pilkerfarbe: orange,silber
Montage: Wie immer meine erfolgreiche Jigging Montage, 2 Jigs und Hakenloser Pilker
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 40-65 cm 
Sonstiges: Das Unheil nahm seinen lauf. Erst habe ich mir zu Hause mit der Gelbatterie auf den Zeigefinger gehauen...autsch. Da die Technium Rolle ja nun schrott ist, meine Penn Slammer 360 montiert. Beim letzten Drill ist mir dafür die Rutenspitze meiner Balzer Magna Matrix gebrochen... das ich beim Fische säubern über Bord noch zwei Dorsche verdusselt habe, bleibt aber ein Geheimnis...Na gut...dafür durfte ich nochmal zum Hafen als mir zu Hause aufgefallen ist das die besagte Gelbatterie noch an der Slippe steht.
So...das sollte es dann mit der Pechsträne gewesen sein... Ansonsten: Ein geiler Abend mit Ententeich Ostsee und Schweinswal-Sichtungen


----------



## Dorsch 48 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich wünsche Dir wirklich, dass das nachlässt, ansonsten Arzt, oder Apotheker.#6


----------



## allegoric (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Mmmh...das ist hart :q


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.07.2012 von Heiligenhafen aus auf der Klaus-Peter.
Schöner sonniger Tag westlich von Fehmarn Richtung Fahrrinne.
Viele Fische, viele kleine Dorsche aber auch schöne Filetdorsche von 45cm.
Echt ein guter Tag mit ca. 20 Leuten an Board, also auch genug Platz für alle. :vik:

Danke auch mal wieder für den guten Service an Kai und Klaus.
Leider konnte am 28.07. wegen kaputter Maschine nicht gefahren werden. 

Grüße aus Neuss


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.07.2012 von Heiligenhafen aus auf der Ostpreussen. Schöner Tag bis mittags, als das Wetter auf Sturm und Regen umschlug. Bis dahin aber wieder schöne viele Dorsche bis ca. 2 Kilo und natürlich auch viele kleine, die wieder schwimmen. Guter und netter Service, danke an die Crew.
Gutes schnelles Schiff und viel Platz zum werfen.
Ca. 15 Leute an Board mit durchschnittlich 5-8 Fischen in der Kiste.

Danke und Grüße #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.2012 / 6:00 -15:00 Uhr
Boot: Meine Rica
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind: nord auf ost 2-1 laut Windfinder.com |gr:
Himmel: Wolken / zugezogen,später Regen
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 - 18 Meter
Montage: Schlepplöffel rot/orange
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: :m 2x Scholle, 2x Steinbutt, 12x Flunder, 6x Kliesche
1x Hornhecht, 1x Minidorsch

Sonstiges: Äußerst schwieriges Angeln, laut den Wetterfröschen sollte es ein perfekter Angeltag werden, aber Mutter Natur sah das etwas anders, es wehte ein kräftiger Wind auf der Ostsee, dadurch konnte sich eine gute Meterwelle aufbauen, zeitweise bis 1,5 Meter, zudem schüttete es zum Nachmittag über eine Stunde wie aus Kannen, von wegen kurze Schauer.

Bilder gab es auch:


----------



## Topic (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.2012 8,30 - 16 uhr
Boot: Privat
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Boltenhagen Redewisch/Elemhorst
Wind: zu viel 
Himmel: bewölkt und regen
Drift: mit 50 gr konnte man selbst in 18 m gut fischen
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-19 m
Jiggfarbe: Gummifisch/Pilker/Heringspaternoster
Pilkerfarbe: blau/weiß
Montage: siehe oben
Wer: kollege + meine wenigkeit
Fänge: kollege 4 dorsche und ein paar heringe/ meine fänge 2 dorsche einer 42 und 65 cm, 3 makrelen um die 25cm,2 heringe und einen großen seeskopion.
Sonstiges: morgens traumhaftes wetter dann wurde es windiger und windiger dann kamd er regen und wir haben abgebrochen. aber es sind große dorsche unterwegs....hatte einen biss bekommen,der fisch riss nur schnur runter und blieb am grund konnte mit dem lichten gerät nichts machen....den hätte ich gern gesehen


----------



## JapanRot (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.07.2012 / 06:00-09:00 Uhr
Boot: Mein Ryds CB 400
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Hohwacht Lippe / vor LT Neuland in Todendorf
Wind: NW 2
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9 - 11 Meter
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/japanrot, dreischwänzig
Pilkerfarbe: orange,silber
Montage: Wie immer meine erfolgreiche Jigging Montage, 2 Jigs und Hakenloser Pilker
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 3 Dorsche 40-50 cm
Sonstiges: Heute kein Faux Pas  Leider sehr wenig Fisch zu holen, trotz gestapelten Dorschen auf den bekannten Hot Spots. Die knapp sechs anderen Booten sahen auch nicht besonder glücklich aus...


----------



## KOCHI82 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

heute von 5 bis 11.30uhr mit dem schlauchboot in der eckernförder bucht rumgedümelt. nicht einen biss. habe es auf butt versucht. von 2-19m tiefe gab es nicht einen zupfer.

2-3 schweinswale haben sich dort rumgetrieben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:*04.08*
Kutter / Boot: *MS. Lana , Schollenbrandy*
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmann
Wind:*0-1*
Himmel:*Von Sonnenschein bis Regen alles*
Drift:kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe:*6-10 Meter*
Jiggfarbe:-
Pilkerfarbe:-
Montage:Naturködervorfach
Wer:5 Kumpels + ich
Fänge:*102 Platten-meist Schollen  bis 43 cm zum mitnehmen. Einige kleine Platten gingen zurück.* 
Sonstiges:Sehr geile Ausfahrt!! Die MS Lana ist mehr als nur ein Geheimtipp!


----------



## goolgetter (5. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt*: *04.08.12Boot: eigenes Boot
Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind:1-2-3
Himmel:Klar bis bedeckt
Drift: kaum bis ordentlich
Angeltiefe: 8-23 Meter
Montage: Pilken, Schleppen, Jiggen
Wer:2 Kumpels + ich
Fänge: Ein maßiger Dorsch, vier Untermaßige, zwei Wittlinge, ein Seestern.
Waren von 06:00 bis 15:00 Uhr aufm Wasser.
Wir haben alles getan um den Dorsch zu finden, leider blieben alle Versuche ziemlich Erfolglos. Werden es erst wieder im Herbst dort versuchen.


----------



## Amigo-X (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.08.2012 / 8:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Fehmarn südöstlich Staberhuk
Wind: Süd 2-3 später weniger
Himmel: Wolkig bis heiter
Drift: Ideal, später nur leichte Drift
Angel / Fangtiefe: 21 - 17 Meter, 17 - 19 Meter am besten
Jiggfarbe: schwarz-rot und gelb-orange, am bestern Gelb-oranger 15cm Gummifisch an 40 gr. Spinnrute !!!    
Pilkerfarbe: Pilker ging garnicht ! 
Fangzeit: Vormittags überwiegend kleine Dorsche, Mittagszeit schlecht, ab 15:00 kamen die großen Dorsche.   
Montage: Große Twister an Dorschbombe später Gummifisch mit 55g Kopf
Wer: nur ich...
Fänge: 30 Dorsche, 2 kleine Wittlinge. 12 Dorsche 55 - 80 cm mitgenommen. 
Sonstiges: Es waren vormittags 3 Kutter, Karoline, Silverland, Südwind, 2 Fischkutter und 12 Kleinboote im Fanggebiet,  gegen Mittag lief garnichts mehr und die "Flotte"! verlegte nach und nach Richtung Gefahrentonne  - Katharinenhof. Ich hab´s dort auch kurz versucht, erbeutete aber dort nur die kleinen Wittlinge. Also zurück auf den alten Fangplatz ( ich glaube wird Knüllen genannt ) nördliche Drift von 16 auf 20 Meter  bei 18-19 Meter kamen die Bisse, Dorsche von 55 - 80 cm.


----------



## Amigo-X (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Fotos dazu


----------



## KlickerHH (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt*: *02.08.12
Boot: MS Einigkeit
Seegebiet: Fahrrinne
Wind:morgens 2-3 dann fast flaute
Himmel:Klar bis bedeckt
Drift: kaum bis ordentlich
Angeltiefe: schwer zu sagen, aber um die 20m schätze ich
Montage: Pilker
Wer:Cousin und ich
Fänge: 3 maßige Dorsche, etliche kleine wieder zurück.

Thomas hat alles versucht, uns von den fängigen Stellen wieder wegzubringen.


----------



## Hein1986 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wie ist das zu verstehen ? Thomas fährt euch vom Fisch weg ? :-(


----------



## big mama (10. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt*: *09.08.12
Boot: MS Ostpreussen
Seegebiet: Südöstlich von Fehmarn
Wind:morgens 4 , ab Mittags zunehmend 6
Himmel:Klar bis bedeckt
Drift: mittel, ab Mittag stark
Angeltiefe: zwischen ( gefühlten ^^ ) 3 m und 15 m
Montage: Pilker mit Jig`s
Wer:   ca.15 andere und ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche zum mitnehemn, 1 Kleiner darf nächstes Jahr nocheinmal zubeissen und 1 Makrele

Die Fische sind da , aber beissen recht zögerlich. 

 Ein schöner,aber sehr schaukeliger Tag auf der Ostpreussen.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (12. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 11.8.12
*Heimathafen*: Fehmarnsund
*Fanggebiet* : Fehmarnsund
*Kutter*: MS Lana
*Wind*: Bft 1-3 aus östl. Richtungen
*Drift:* keine, es wurde an den Fangplätzen geankert
*Wetter:* Sonne satt, ca.15-23°C
*Wer:* Vollcharter mit 6 Leuten
*Montagen:* klassische Wattwurmmontagen, auf Buttlöffel ging so gut wie gar nichts
*Fänge* : insgesamt 88 Platten, teilweise schöne Größen

*Bemerkungen:* Wieder ein phantastischer Angeltag auf der Lana. Super Wetter mit schönen Fängen. Spaß pur. Skipper Schollen-Brandi und seinen Kutter Lana muss man einfach mögen!


----------



## Amigo-X (13. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12:06.12 / 15:00-21:45 Uhr, Angelzeit 16 - 20:15 Uhr 
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Boot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Flügge und Fehmarnsund 
Wind: Ost 4
Himmel: Sonne 
Angel / Fangtiefe: bei Flügge an 6  - 9 Meter westliche Drift, später ab ca. 18:00 nach Strukkampshuk Fehmarnsund verlegt. 
Montage: Wattwurmmontage Nachläufersystem gelbe und rote Perlen, 4 er Haken.
Wer: Boris und ich.
Fänge: 27 Platte, Schollen und Klieschen mitgenommen.
Sonstiges: Bei Flügge scheinen die Platten zur Zeit gestapelt zu liegen, bei eigendlich zu schneller Drift fingen wir 10 Platte bis 50 cm in 6 - 9 Meter Tiefe. Mit zunehmenden Ostwind verlegten wir in den Sund, wo die Fänge sofort weitergingen. Super Angeltag....#6bis auf die Rückfahrt bei heftigem Ostwind |uhoh:


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 13.8.12

*Heimathafen*: Laboe

*Fanggebiet* : westl. Ostsee

*Kutter*: MS Langeland 1

*Wind*: Bft 4 - 5 aus östl. Richtungen

*Drift:* recht zügig

*Wetter:* Sonne satt, ca.15-25°C

*Wer:* ich und mein Kumpel, sowie ca. 20 weitere arme Angler

*Montagen:* Pilker mit Beifänger und klassische Wattwurmmontagen

*Fänge* : ich: einen 80er Dorsch und 6 Platte, wobei nur drei aufgrund der Größe entnommen werden konnten, mein Kumpel nix. Insgesamt vielleicht 10 Dorsche und 25 Plattfische an Bord.

*Bemerkungen:* Nachdem unser "Stamm-Kutter" in Heiligenhafen nicht zur Verfügung stand (Gruppen-Vollcharter) und die MS Forelle montags nicht fährt, sind wir nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf die MS Langeland 1 ausgewichen, was sich als großer Fehler herausstellen sollte. So eine miese Tour habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr aushalten müssen. Das Boot ist in einem mieserablen Zustand, die Crew und der Kapitän absolut lustlos. Kein Ehrgeiz die Gäste an den Fisch zu bringen und wenn dann doch mal ein guter Dorsch aus versehen einsteigt, muss man auch noch selber gaffen. Viele untermaßige Fische (Dorsche, Wittlinge, Plattfische) wurden entnommen. Hier könnte und sollte die Crew auch mal ein Auge drauf haben! Auf der Rückfahrt muss man sich dann ebenfalls selbst um die Bretter zum Säubern der Fische kümmern. Alles in allem eine abolute 6!:r


----------



## Walterdorsch (16. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich stimme dem obigen Beitrag voll zu. Die Langeland ist wirklich in einem miserablen Zustand. Die Besatzung ist nicht viel besser.

Viele Grüße Walterdorsch


----------



## henry73 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 18.08.12
*Heimathafen*: Wismar
*Fanggebiet* : Ostsee vor Rerik
*Kutter*: MS Christa
*Wind*: Bft 1-2 aus SW
*Drift:* kaum, ab mittags gar keine
*Wetter:* Sonne satt, ca. 25-30°C
*Wer:* ich und 3 Kollegen
*Montagen:* Pilker 30-50gr, dunkle Beifänger (Twister, HellGies)
*Fänge* : ich 18 Dorsche 50-70cm, meine Kollegen jeweils 4-5
*Bemerkungen:* Ein prima Angeltag auf der Christa. Waren auf 11-15m über Krautfeldern. Viele kleine Trupps/Schwärme. Dunkle Beifänger (schwarze Twister, HellGies) waren eindeutig besser. Leichte Pilker von 30-50 gr waren völlig ausreichend.


----------



## ebbe (20. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 19.08.12
*Heimathafen*: Schaprode
*Kutter*: MS Albatros
*Wind*: Bft 1-2 aus SW
*Drift:* kaum, ab mittags ganz wenig
*Wetter:* Sonne ohne ende, ca. 25-30°C
*Wer:* 12 Mann
*Montagen:* Pilker 50-70g, GuFi
*Fänge* : ich 7 Dorsche 50-70cm, der Rest zusammen ca. 30 Stück
*Bemerkungen:* Angeltiefe war etwa 20m und die Dorsche haben sehr vereinzelt gebissen. Als Beifang gabs 3 schöne Schollen und einen Seeskorpion  Fast keine untermaßigen Fische... meist alle zwischen 55-75cm. War ein schöner sonniger Angeltag!!!


----------



## stefansdl (20. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 17.08.12 5Uhr-17Uhr
*Heimathafen*: Neustadt
*Fanggebiet* : Ostsee Neustädter Bucht
*Kutter*: Mietboot Kalle's Angelshop
*Wind*: Bft 1-2 
*Drift:* bis späten Vormittag so gut wie keine, ab Mittag leichte Drift
*Wetter:* Traumhaft, allerdings nicht unbedingt für Angler  ca. 25-30°C
*Wer:* Rotauge und ich
*Montagen:* Rotauge versuchte es mit Pilker, Gummis und auch Heringspatanoster,ich ausschließlich mit Gummis und einem Beifänger, jeweils eine "tote" Rute mit Wattwürmern hatten wir auch noch am Start
*Fänge* ie volle Bandbreite. insg. 16 Dorsche die locker das Küchenmaß übertrafen und mindestens nochmal soviel die unter dem Maß lagen und wieder schwimmen gehen durften, 6 Klieschen, 2 Schollen, etliche Wittlinge und 10 Heringe
*Bemerkungen:* War ein sehr gelungener Angeltag mit einem zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis. Schon um 5 Uhr starteten wir und erhofften uns den Vorteil in ein paar mehr Fischen umsetzen zu können. Doch die ersten stunden waren äußerst zäh. Am Pelzer Haken ging garnichts. Es war bei NULL Wind und NULL Drift äußerst schwer die Fische zu finden. Nach langem Suchen hatten wir um ca. 8.30Uhr dann plötzlich den ersten Fischkontakt. Fast gleichzeitig bekamen wir beide einen schönen Einsteiger und fast gleichzeitig stiegen sie auch wieder aus. Ein Beginn wie man ihn sich schlechter hätte kaum vorstellen können. Doch kurze Zeit später konnten wir beide unsere ersten Dorsche landen.Wir mußten die Fische sehr viel suchen und hatten aber bis Mittag dann auch endlich ein paar schöne Fische in unseren Boxen. Bei den anderen Booten sah es teilweise sehr düster aus. Bis auf Heringe konnten kaum oder keine Dorsche gelandet werden. Da waren wir schon gut dabei. Als Mittag dann auch endlich der Wind auffrischte und wir eine gute Drift bekamen,kamen endlich auch ein paar mehr Fische ans Band. Die Wattwurmrute krümmte sich des öfteren und auch die Dorsche fingen an zu beißen.unsere Fänge lagen zwischen 10 und 15m. Mit etwas mehr Wind und einer schönen Drift am Vormittag, hätten wir wohl noch ein deutlich besseres Ergebnis erzielen können. Trotzdem sind wir sehr zufrieden gewesen und hatten unseren Spass. Leider haben wir mal wieder zu wenig Bilder geschossen. Hier nur eines von mir.


----------



## Slider17 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@stefansdl
schöner Bericht
na wie ich sehe hat sich dein Urlaubstrip gelohnt,freut mich
Will die Tage auch mal wieder raus
greetz


----------



## stefansdl (20. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Slider17 schrieb:


> @stefansdl
> schöner Bericht
> na wie ich sehe hat sich dein Urlaubstrip gelohnt,freut mich
> Will die Tage auch mal wieder raus
> greetz




danke...ja das lange warten hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt...wir konnten erst Freitag raus da bis Mittwoch der Wind aus Osten mit WS 4 geblasen hat...

viel Erfolg


----------



## marv3108 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 18.08.12
*Heimathafen*: Klintholm, Insel Mön
*Fanggebiet* : Kriegers Flak
*Kutter*: MY Julia
*Wind*: Bft 2-3 aus SW
*Drift:* genau richtig
*Wetter:* Sonne satt, ca. 25°C
*Wer:* ich und 3 Kollegen
*Montagen:* Pilker 100gr. alle Farben, Beifänger alle Farben
*Fänge* : ich 34 Dorsche 45-60cm, meine Kollegen jeweils 25 St.
*Bemerkungen:* Das verlegen des Schiffes hat sich gelohnt. Da Mommark ja ein Reinfall war, geht es jetzt wieder richtig los. Fängig war alles. Schöne stramme Dorsche bis 70 cm. Insgesamt mit 5 Anglern ca. 125 Dorsche. Unterkünfte sind TOP und direkt am Schiff. Im Oktober gehts nochmal los.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 21-24.08.12
*Heimathafen*: Fehmarn
*Fanggebiet* : vor Lolland / Mön
*Kutter*: MS Störtebecker
*Wind*: von 1 bis 7 alles dabei
*Drift:* von nichts bis ordentlich
*Wetter:* 21./22. Sonnig, 23./24. bewölkt
*Wer:* 6 total verrückte
*Fänge* : 640 Dorsche bis 71 cm
*Bemerkungen: *war mal wieder eine klasse Tour, Fisch war zwar nicht so viel und vor allem so groß wie letztes Jahr (da haben wir aber auch im Langelandbelt gefischt) war aber trotzdem ein ordentliches Ergebnis. Es ist einfach das beste Boot auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Duwi (30. August 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *28.08.12
*Angelzeit: *6.30-14.00 Uhr
*Heimathafen:* Boltenhagen
*Boot: *eigener Kahn
*Fanggebiet: *zw. Boltenhagener Bucht und Steinbeck
*Fangtiefe: *8-16m
*Wind/Wetter:* 3-4 aus Südost, später etwas nachlassend; anfangs 
                     sonnig, dann bedeckt, zeitweise etwas Regen
*Drift: *okay bis zu dolle
*Montagen: *Pilker (Eigenbau) in grün-silber zw. 60-100g +
                Heringspaternoster sowie GuFi in div. Farben als passive 
                Nachläufer-Montage
*Fänge: *6 Dorsche, davon 1x78cm und 1x 84cm
           42 Heringe in durchschnittlicher Größe
           35 Makrelen
*Bemerkungen: *Ein sehr schöner Angeltag mit abwechslungsreichem Fang. Der Wind hätte etwas weniger sein können, man ist einfach zu schnell über die Hotspots getrieben. Am frühen Morgen waren auf dem Echo sehr viele Heringsschwärme zu sehen, darunter standen dann auch die Dorsche. Zum späten Vormittag hatten die Heringe sich weitestgehend verzogen und mit ihnen auch die großen Räuber. Ich bin dann weiter unter Land gefahren und hab noch 2h auf Makrele geangelt, was sehr gut funktionierte.


----------



## Trudelkoenig (1. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*  31-08-2012
*Angelzeit:* 8:30  Uhr – 13:45 Uhr 
*Boot:* MY Julia 
*Hafen*: Klintholm Insel Moen
*Wind:* Bft 2 – 3 aus NW
*Drift:* 0,3 – 0,6 kn
*Wassertiefe:* 20 – 22 m
*Gebiet:* westl. Kriegers Flak

Vater und Sohn aus Offenburg
Opa und Enkel 8 J. aus Berlin
Und ich „Der Gerd“

*Fänge:
*Vater und Sohn  -  60 Dorsche |supergri
Opa und Enkel  -  40 Dorsche#6
„Der Gerd“  -  51 Dorsche:m
*
Bemerkung:*
Traumhaftes Angelwetter tolle Kameradschaft Alt und ganz Jung. 
Ein neuer Angelkollege „für die Zukunft“.
Wilken 8 Jahre zum ersten Mal mit Opa zum Hochseeangeln.
Am Ende hatte Wilken 15 Dorsche davon zwei Dubletten. 
#hZum Schluss war er kaputt aber glücklich und ein stolzer Opa.


----------



## udo81 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*29. + 30.8.
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Klaus-Peter
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Heiligenhafen
*Wind:* 1-3
*Himmel:* bewölkt und sonnig
*Drift:* schwach
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 15 m
*Pilkerfarbe:*gelb-orange Pilker 60-80gr, braungrüner GuFi 50 gr
*Montage:* Ein Beifänger oder nur Endköder
*Wer:* ich und Sohn
*Fänge:* 12 schöne Dorsche und ca. 10 Nemos (die wieder schwimmen)

*Sonstiges:* Der erste Tag war besser, am zweiten wurde leider trotz  Absuchens verschiedener Stellen nicht so viel gefangen. Insgesamt trotzdem zwei sehr schöne Tage auf der Klaus-Peter!


----------



## Timsfishing (3. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wer: Topic, Danisfishing und meine Wenigkeit

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.09.2012 

Zeit: 7:30-19:30 Uhr

Heimathafen: Boltenhagen

Boot: Vereinskahn 

Gebiet: zwischen Boltenhagen und Elmenhorst

Tiefe: 5-23m

Wind/Wetter: 3 aus Südwest, am Abend nachlassend/ sonnig bis leicht bewölkt

Montagen: Pilker, Jigs, Heringsvorfächer, Blinker, Buttlöffel und andere Naturködermontagen

Fänge: 31 x Scholle und Flunder, 1 x Steinbutt (released), 1 x Kliesche 1 x Makrele und 1 x Hornhecht 

Bemerkungen: Bis ca. 16:00 Uhr haben wir es auf Dorsch probiert, was allerdings überhaupt nicht funktionierte. Die einzigen Stellen wo wir Anzeigen auf dem Echo hatten waren mit Netzen bespickt. Danach probierten wir es auf Plattfische in der Boltenhägener Bucht, was sehr gut funktionierte, sobald wir die richtige Tiefe (6-8m) erreicht hatten bissen die Platten wie wild. Dabei stellte sich die Buttlöffelmontage mit Watt- und Tauwürmern am erfolgreichsten heraus. Die Schollen und Flundern bissen so gut das ich sie auch beim jiggen auf kleine Gufis fangen konnte. Am Nachmittag waren auch wieder große Makrelenschwärme an der Oberfläche zu sehen, allrdings bissen diese bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht.​


----------



## ebbe (4. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 02.09.12
*Heimathafen*: Warnemünde
*Kutter*: MS Santa Maria
*Wind*: Bft 4 aus W
*Drift:* so nicht vorhanden, da der Käpt´n gegen die Wellen angefahren ist
*Wetter:* heiter, um 20°
*Wer:* ich allein und etwa 15 andere
*Montagen:* Pilker 70g
*Fänge* : ich 22 Dorsche, wovon aber nur 7 mitkommen durften... viel viel kleinfisch!!!
*Bemerkungen: *Wie gesagt, massig jungfisch vorhanden.Warvor dem ablegen noch das erste mal mit der MeFo-Rute kurz los und konnte tatsächlich eine kleine MeFo landen und eine hab ich kurz vor der landung verloren. so schwimmen beide weiter  aber für einen 25 minuten einsatz, wo es erstmalig auf MeFo´s ging nicht schlecht! der tag war für mich schon vor dem ablegen absolut gelungen |supergri


----------



## Juls12 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wer: 2 Kollegen und Ich ( einer aber nach der Hälfte Ausfall wegen Seekrank
Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.09.12
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Kutter: MS Tanja
Wind: Bft 5-6
Drift: stark, abwechselnd zwischen LUV und LEE 
Wetter: heiter (mehr wolkig als sonnig)
Montage: 100 gr. rot/ schwarzer Pilker mit 2 Haken System mit jeweils einen Twister (Farben variierten)
Fänge: 10 Dorsche + 1 gute Scholle (auf Pilker) + 3 unter Maß (wieder rein)
Bemerkung: 75cm Dorsch größter Fang, hinten links Heck großer Gestank vom Auspuff, da er nach unten pustet, ein dickerer Helfer der Crew war Anfangs etwas stickig, wohl noch kein Kaffee gehabt  später ging's dann etwas besser mit dem.


----------



## Jan77 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wer: Ich
Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.09.2012
Hafen:Heiligenhafen
Kutter: MS Monika
Wind: Bft 5-6
Drift: stark
Wetter: Heiter bis Wolkig
Montage: 90gr. Pilker ohne Drilling, Jiggen mit zwei Beifängern.
Fänge: 6 Dorsche insgesamt, 3 davon unter Maß. Der größte hatte 65cm.

Bemerkung: Schönes Schiff, nette Crew. Aber echt schlechte Fänge auf dem ganzen Schiff.....


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wer: Ich
Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.09.2012
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Wind: Bft 2-3
Drift: gut
Wetter: Wolkig, später heiter
Montage: Gummifisch, Wobbler, Pilker mit Heringssystem, Schlepplöffel garniert mit Tobiasfisch und Wattwurm
Fänge: 2 Dorsche, 11 Platte und 20 Makrelen.

Bemerkung: Bis 11.00 uhr mußte man den Fisch suchen, viele Fehlbisse, ab Mittag stand der Fisch konzentriert, wat für ne schöne Angelei, anbei ein paar Bilder!
reingehauen...


----------



## mathei (9. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

petri maik. schöne palette fisch


----------



## schuetzenfisch (10. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Mensch Maik, wat für ne tolle Fischkiste !

Da kommen ja Norge -Erinnerungen auf.

Großes Petri !!:vik:


----------



## blassauge (11. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:        10.09.2012
Kutter / Boot:             Mietboot/ Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind:                        2-3 aus süd/west
Himmel:                     blau mit gannz viel Sonne
Drift:                         mäßig bis schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe:       9-20m
Montage:                   Gummifisch, Naturköder
Wer:                         ich und noch einer
Fänge:                      10x Dorsch (recht klein)
                               16x Plattfisch (größte Flunder 42cm:k
                               größte Scholle 39cm:k der Rest  
                               recht ordentliche Klieschen

Sonstiges: Zu Beginn meinte ein Einheimischer, dass dezeit wieder ordentlich industriell geschleppt wird. Dorsch sollte also schlecht gehen. Draussen auch viel Seegras an der Oberfläche...#d ...Dorsch war sehr schwierig. Nur wenig Kontakt, nur recht kleine Fische. Plattfisch ging wiederum ganz gut...War ein ganz netter Angeltag mit schönen Plattfischen, leider ohne Makrele.


----------



## Trowkenn (12. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt*: 09.09.12
*Heimathafen*: Klintholm
*Kutter*: MY Julia
*Wind*: schwach aus Süden
*Drift:* anfangs 0,2 – 0,4 später 0,8 – 1,1 
*Wetter:* sonnig warm
*Wer:* ich und ein paar andere
*Montagen:* Pilker mit Dorschfliege 
*Fänge* :  viele gute 40 – 80 cm (siehe Foto)
*[FONT=&quot]Bemerkungen: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Am Sonntag war eine Frau mit an Bord diese hat eine Fünflette gefangen|bigeyes(siehe Foto). Habe ich vorher noch nie erlebt einfach gigantisch was für ein Drill . Und alle 5 waren schön gewachsene Fische. :mKonnten alle verwertet werden. Bis auf die fünflette sind die Fische auf dem Bildern alle meine. Ein toller Angeltag. #6[/FONT]


----------



## Bubu63 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.09/10.09./11.09.12
Kutter: MS Südwind
Hafen: Burgstaaken
Wind: S 2-4
Himmel: Blauer Himmel, am 11.09. nachmittags Schauer + bft4
Drift: Kaum vorhanden
Montage: Pilker solo
wer: bis zu 40 Mann auf dem Schiff
Fänge: an 3 Tagen habe ich 30 Dorsche ( 8x,11x+11x ) zwischen 40cm - 65 cm gefangen. 3 - 5 Fische pro Nase waren normal
Sonstiges: relativ schwieriges Angeln, wegen der fast nicht vorhandenen Drift. Dunkle Farben waren angesagt, Beifänger gingen gar nicht.
Wetter gut, Kutter gut, Fische gut = Alles gut.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## avio (13. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.09.12
Kutter / Boot: Vereinsboot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustädter Bucht
Wind: von 1 bis 3
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-10m und 12-15m
Jiggfarbe: orange/rot, weiß/blau
Montage: GuFi einzeln, Pilker solo.
Wer: ich + einen Freund
Fänge: insgesamt 20 St. alle zwischen 45-70cm
Sonstiges: Diesmal ging bei uns nur beim jiggen und nur mit rot/orange#6 oder rot/gelb. Beim schleppen haben wir nur einen Fisch auf dem Bord#c. Alle Fische wurden auf 12-15m Tiefe gefangen.
Viel Petri


----------



## Timsfishing (17. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.09.2012
Heimathafen: Boltenhagen
Boot: Vereinskahn
Wind: 3-4 Bft teilweise auch Böen aus Südwest
Wetter: sonnig, leicht bewölkt
Methoden: Buttlöffel, Naturködermontagen, Heringspaternoster, Pilker, Gummifisch 
Köder: Watt- und Tauwürmer
Fangtiefe: 4.5 - 6m
Fänge: 25 x Kliesche und 3 x Flunder
Wer: mein Vater und Ich
Sonstiges: Wegen des teilweise starken Windes haben wir geankert und teilweise bei jeden Wurf einen Biss auf die Buttlöffelmontage bekommen. Auch ob wir mit Watt- oder Tauwürmern geangelt haben war an diesem Tag egal, die Butts gingen auf beide gleich gut. Hauptsächlich fingen wir Klieschen. Die Größen waren auch ziemlich gut, bis knapp 40 cm:k.


----------



## HildoZ (19. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 15.9.12
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Südöstlich Fehmarn
*Kutter:* MS Ostpreussen
*Wind:* Bft 4-6 waren angesagt, im 'windschatten' von Fehmarn wars noch ne gute 3?
*Drift:* mittel
*Wetter:* trocken, bedeckt
*Wer:* Tour mit 6 Leuten, Boot ca 30
*Montagen:* Gufi / Pilker
*Fänge :* einige Wittlinge, ein maßiger Dorsch in unserer Gruppe. Auf dem gesamten Boot ähnlich

*Bemerkungen:* enttäuschende Ausfahrt. Nach 6-7 erfolglosen Driften kam mal eine die auf dem Boot Fisch brachte. Statt diese Drift dann zu wiederholen wurde jedoch weiter gefahren, ohne noch einmal eine gute Drift zu erwischen. Mir komplett unverständlich! Ich hatte den Eindruck dass es dem Kapitän nicht wirklich wichtig war ob gefangen wird. Schade...


----------



## Nordlicht (24. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis: 23.09. um 12.15 Uhr los und 16.45Uhr wieder fest, geangelt ca 3Std.

Kutter / Boot: Zwergi ist doch klar

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken, Staberhuk Spitze, Zunge bei16 Meter und vorm Turm, Meeschendorf.

Wind: erst NNW 4, später NW 2-3

Wetterlage: Sommer, Sonne und Strandwetter

Drift: immer so bummelige 1,5 Kmh

Angel / Fangtiefe: 3-20 Meter

Jiggfarbe: rot

Pilkerfarbe: Silber/Orange

Montage: Pilker/Jigg, Gufi, Snaps und Spoony

Anzahl der Ruten: eine aktive und eine tote (sie blieb es auch)

Wer: Andy allein zu Haus

Fänge: 2 Dorsche Ü45, eine 41er Makrele, 5 Nemos u 5 Wittlinge wachsen weiter

Besonderheiten/Vorkommnisse:
Für die drei Stunden aktives Fischen war das Ergebniss ok, überall zuppelte mal was, aber die Wittlinge waren im Tiefen bei 17 Metern.
Bei dem kurzen Windstopp und Wetterhoch, war es einfach klasse draussen auf dem Wasser mit den anderen Männer zu spielen


----------



## Amigo-X (25. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.12 Sonntag nachmittag 14 - 18 Uhr 
Boot: eigenes Boot / Pirat
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / um Staberhuk
Wind: WNW 3 später 1 bft
Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
Drift: schnell aber fischbar
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 13 Meter
Jiggfarbe: rotschwarzer und gelboranger Kopyto 12 cm an 55g Kopf. 
Pilkerfarbe: kurzer erfolgloser Versuch, vertraue mehr auf Gummifisch
Wer: nur ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche von 55 -76 cm mitgenommen, 4 kleine, um die 40 cm wieder rein. Markrelen waren auch noch da.  
Sonstiges: Spontane Ausfahrt, vor Großenbrode versucht, aber nach 30 min kein Biß auch keine Anzeige auf dem Echolot. Also doch schnell noch mal rüber nach Staberhuk. ( Höhe Staberdorf ) Die erste Drift bei  11 - 12 Meter Wassertiefe gab gleich 3 gute Dorsche. Foto von den ersten beiden anbei. Mit abnehmendem Wind auch leider weniger Bisse.


----------



## maverick-sh (26. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt 23.09.2012  Zeit 09.00-14.00 Uhr
Kleinboot vor Hohenfelde.
Leider ohne nennenswerte Erfolge die See scheint immer noch zu warm an den Küsten. >Von 5 m bis 17 m selten Fisch auf dem Lot.  Kleine Meerfo die mal einsteigen das ja.
Wir haben es in den abend Stunden dann wieder versucht und siehe da die ersten Dorsche waren zum Krebse fressen auf 6 m Tiefe gekommen.Einige Filetdorsche konnten wir landen.
Kann nur besser werden wenn die Wassertemp. runter geht.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fanginfos von Hiddensee??? Bin über Infos dankbar.


 
war heute vor Hiddensee. 10 Dorsche den ganzen Tag, also
nicht so, wie zu guten Zeiten


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 2.10.2012
Kutter: Peter2
Hafen: Wismar
Wer: ca. 40 Angler
Fänge: Insgesamt nicht mehr als 10 Dorsche, mäßige Mengen meist kleiner Heringe

Ein Angeltag zum vergessen


----------



## Frosch38 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 4.10.2012
*Heimathafen:* Sassnitz
*Fanggebiet:* ca 30 Seemeilen 
*Kutter:*  MS Jan Cux
*Wind:*  SW 5 abnehmend 3
*Wetter:* bewölkt, später Regeb
*Wer:* Vater und Sohn
*Montagen:* Pilker mit und ohne Beifänger
*Fänge :  Ges. mit 2 Person. 17

Bemerkung: Pilkerfarbe von Japanrot bis schwarz, Dorsche bis Ü 70cm,Gruß in den Schwarzwald #h , Super Essen.:m



*


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 3.10.2012 von Heiligenhafen aus auf der Klaus-Peter. Unter der Brücke durch. Schöner Angeltag mit vielen Kleinen und 2 für die Kiste. Wetter ok und Crew wie immer mit guter Laune und mittags Luxus zum löffeln.
Pilker max. 50Gr. mit Pulpo in orange und rot.

Danke an Klaus und Kai #h


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 4.10.2012 mit der Ostpreussen von Heiligenhafen aus. Auch ein schöner Angeltag unter der Brücke durch mit 5 guten Dorschen in der Kiste und vielen Kleinen, die wieder schwimmen. Wind etwas stärker aber in der Andrift gut mit Pilker von 35-50 Gr. fischbar.
Mittags wie immer lecker Suppe oder Wurst. Bei dem Wetter mit etwas Regen tut auch der heisse Kakao ganz gut. Auch hier einen Gruß an die nette Crew, die einen sehr guten Gaffservice hat.

Danke und Grüße aus Neuss #h


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 5.10.2012 mit der Klaus-Peter von Heiligenhafen aus.
Unter der Brücke durch und bei 8-10 Meter Tiefe gut gefangen. Starker Wind und ab mittags mit Regen. Trotzdem gut gefangen mit 8 schönen Dorschen für die Kiste. Sehr leicht gepilkt mit orangem Pulpo als Beifänger. Weite Würfe mit viel Strecke haben bei vielen Anglern Fische gebracht. Trotz Sauwetter ein guter Tag mit Klaus und Kai, dankeschön. 

Grüße und bis bald


----------



## DerSchmale32 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 3. u. 4.10.12
*Heimathafen:* Maasholm
*Fanggebiet:* Schleimünd, Schönhagen, Damp
*Kutter : *Antje D
*Wind:* 3.10. NW 5-6 4.10 W 3-4
*Drift:* mittel
*Wetter:* 3.10 Schauer, 4.10 weitgehend Trocken
*Wer:* Robert und meine Wenigkeit und andere Mitstreiter.
*Montagen:* 1 Jig mit Dorschbombe oder 2 Jig mit Pilker ohne Drilling
*Fänge :* zu zweit 25 Stück zwischen 40 und 60 cm

*Bemerkungen:* 3.10. Bei doch recht starkem Wind wurde morgens gut gefangen, und am Ende nochmal als aufgrund eines kurzen Gewitters unter Land gefahren wurde.
4.10. Morgens Fehlanzeige, gegen Mittag wurde dann noch mehr ins Flache gefahren, wo dann doch noch jeder seinen Fisch bekommen hat. Die Dorsche standen an beiden Tagen in den Krautbänken im Flachen, sehr zum Leid derer die den Pilker weiter mit Drilling fischten|uhoh:, und die Tips von der Crew nicht umsetzten, was dann auch am Fangergebnis in den Kisten zu sehen war. Obwohl, für einen Salat hätte es allemal gereicht :q .Top Köder war wie meist immer der Jig in Schwarz-Rot. Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Ausfahrten, kamen sehr wenig untermassige hoch.(Kapitän|director: achtete darauf das wenn, diese wieder ins Wasser zurück gingen) Alles in allem waren es trotz des schwierigen Angelns wieder zwei Top Ausfahrten, mit einem sauberen Schiff und wie immer mit Fisch und viel Guter Laune! Auch die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit im Hotel, quasi direkt am Hafen war wieder Spitze und mit dem Anglerpauschalangebot sowie Einfriermöglichkeit sehr günstig. Reichhaltiges Frühstück und Gute Küche. Dadurch wird der PKW nur für die Heimreise gebraucht :q. Fazit: Weiterhin Empfehlenswert !!!


----------



## Pilkermaschine (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrten: *4.10.12 bis 9.10.12
*Heimathafen: *Klintholm, Insel Mön
*Fanggebiet: *Kriegers Flak und Kreidefelsen von Mön
*Kutter:* MY Julia
*Wind: *die ganzen Tage SW 5-6, am letzten Tag NW 7
*Drift: *von 0,7 bis 1,8 Sm
*Wetter:* sonnig
*Wer:* 6 Angler aus Stuttgart und Franken und ich
*Montagen:* Pilker 150 g mit 2 Beifängern
*Fänge:* Tag 1   11 Angler 50 Dorsche
Tag 2    11 Angler 50 Dorsche
Tag 3      8 Angler 175 Dorsche
Tag 4      8 Angler 161 Dorsche
*Bemerkungen:* Endlich mal wieder Dorsch genug. An den Tagen hatte ich selbst 52 Dorsche, ca. 30 kg Filet.
Unterkunft direkt am Hafen Top!!! Gerne wieder:l


----------



## krebs_h (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.10.12
Boot: Peter II
Heimathafen: Wismar
Angelgebiet: Ostsee -Richtung Travemünde
Angeltiefe: ca. 16 m
Angelzeit: 9:15 - 13:30 Uhr
Wind: ich denke west 2-3 ab Mittags 2-0
Himmel: Sonnig mit ein paar Wolken, gegen Mittag im T-shirt angeln
Fänge: 8 Dorsche mit Pilker 70-100g, Dorschbombe und Beifänger, wenn sie da waren, habe sie auf alles gebissen

Gefangen wurde auch Hornhecht, Makrele und auch Hering,
der größte Dorsch war ca 75cm, es hatte fast jeder Dorsch in der Kiste, alle Dorsche die ich fing waren massig keine kleinen dabei:vik:


----------



## Bauer (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

13.10.12
Lübecker Bucht
eigenes Boot
Fangtiefe 16-18m
Angelzeit 14.30 - 16.30
Pilker und Heringspaternoster
1 Dorsch 60cm
3 Makrelen
27 Wittlinge


----------



## nyster (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.10.12 7-15 Uhr
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Angelzeit: 8:00-13:00
Fanggebiet: Graal-Müritz, Dierhagen, Ahrenshoop
Kutter : Santa Maria
Wind: SW 4
Drift: anfangs kaum, später stark
Tiefe: 8-14m
Wetter: morgens Regen und diesig, später bewölkt mit Auflockerungen
Wer: Vater, ich und 17 andere
Montagen: Kopyto in schwarz-rot/blau glitter am 40g Jigkopf
Fänge : ich 3 Dorsche (2 ü50), Vater 0, gesamter Kutter 7 Dorsche und 3 Wittlinge

Bemerkungen: Ein Tag zum Vergessen! Erst sagten uns Mitangler, dass am Vortag auf dem gesamten Kutter lächerliche 3 Dorsche gefangen wurden, was uns natürlich nicht gerade Mut machte, dann war das Wetter nass-kalt mit später stark aufkommendem Seegang. Alle Dorsche wurden bis 10 Uhr gefangen, danach ging nix mehr. Von der 8 Stunden Ausfahrt wurden mind. 5-6 Stunden "weit draussen gesucht" , während alle anderen Kutter (u.a. die rotte Flotte, Kehrwieder, Jasmund etc) vor der Warnemünder Küste blieben, dementsprechend auch wesentlich mehr Angelzeit hatten (als wir schon mehr als 1 Stunde auf der Rückfahrt waren, begann ein Kutter der roten Flotte erst seine letzte Drift). Wie es scheint, hatte der Caipt´n diesmal den falschen "Riecher", denn wie ich gehört habe, wurde auf den anderen Kuttern wesentlich besser gefangen als bei uns...


----------



## udo81 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrten:* 13.10.2010
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* Unter der Brücke durch, Nähe Großenbrode
*Kutter: *Klaus-Peter
*Wind:* 4-5, nachmittags abfallend
*Drift:* wenig, da direkt unter Land
*Wetter:* sonnig
*Montagen:* Pilker 70g mit Beifänger, Gummifisch
*Fänge:* Sohnemann 4, ich 3. Schöne Dorsche für die Küche

*Bemerkungen:* Wg. des angekündigten starken Windes sind wir unter der Brücke durch und haben ziemlich dicht unter Land geangelt (6-10m). Dorsche kamen dann natürlich auf weite und mittlere Distanz. Klaus und Kai waren gaben Tipps und waren bemüht an die Dorsche zu kommen. Schöner Tag auf der Klaus-Peter!


----------



## udo81 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrten:* 14.10.2010
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:*westlich Fehmarn, bis Fahrrinne
*Kutter: *Ostpreussen
*Wind:* 4-5
*Drift:* stark
*Wetter:* wolkig, morgens Regen
*Montagen:* Pilker 70g mit Beifänger, Gummifisch
*Fänge:* 1. Insgesamt ca. 15-20 Dorsche bei 20 Anglern.

*Bemerkungen:* Heftiger Wind und keine einfache Angelei. Am Morgen in einem seichten Bereich vor Fehmarn gestartet und bis Mittag an die Fahrrinne rangetastet, leider ohne große Ergebnisse.


----------



## comet-daniel (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.10.2012
Heimathafen: Wismar
Kutter: MS Christa
Wind: Suedwest 5-6
Drift: sehr Stark beim Wind 
Wetter:Morgens Regen dann bewölkt 
Wer: Ich und 39 andere 
Montagen: Pilker 75g Kieler Blitz Rot Grün Glimmer
Fänge : ich 8 Dorsche, von 57
Bemerkungen:Für das Wetter ,Top gefangen.Fische wollten leider nicht anbeißen .Ich  war zwar der mit den meisten Fischen aber hätte mich für die anderen auch gefreut .Leider gingen einige leer aus .Die Crew war mal wieder sehr freundlich .


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.2012
Trailerort: Boltenhagen/Weisse Wiek
Kutter/Boot: Meine "Rica"
Wind: Süd 2-1 bft
Drift: etwas bis fast nix 
Wetter:Sonne satt
Montagen: Schlepplöffel, Gummifische und Wobbler
Fänge ::m 6 feisste Leos und leider nur zwei Platte
Bemerkungen: Super Wetter, leider fehlte der angesagte Wind, fast null Drift, 
die Dorsche waren bissig, was man von den Platten nicht sagen konnte, keine Anzeigen von Hering und/oder Makrele, weiter draußen gingen Wittlinge an die Haken, anbei noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## RibnitzerJung (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:20.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: Rigi
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: östlich von Warnemünde
Wind: erst 2, dann 3, dann 0 BFT! 
Himmel: erst ein wenig dunst, dann klar
Drift: meist um 0,4kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4m-8m
Pilkerfarbe: PINK
Montage: Pilker und Gufi solo
Wer: 2 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: insgesamt 59 Dorsche, ich 28
Sonstiges: Ja, was für ein wahnsinns Tag... Top Wetter, wahnsinns viel Dorsch und das auf allen Booten im Gebiet... und was soll ich sagen, Topköder war ein knallpinker Pilker 40g

um die mittagszeit ging gar nichts, ab 14:30 haben wir dann 40 Dorsche gehabt...:vik:


----------



## KlickerHH (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.10.2012
Heimathafen:Maasholm
Kutter/Boot: McFisch
Wind: morgens Süd 2-1 bft, ab mittag etwa 3-4
Drift: morgens etwas bis fast nix, ab mittag gut
Wetter:Sonne satt
Montagen: Pilker solo, Gummifisch und schleppen
Wer: Meine beiden Brüder, Didi und Gert Vögler und ich
Fänge: 6 gute Dorsche von 45-70, diverse wieder zurück
Sonstiges: Fische ohne Ende, aber sehr beissfaul. Die Mägen voll mit Krabben. Guter Tag mit viel Sonne und Spass. Danke Gerd, wir sehen uns wieder!!!! ;-)


----------



## VolkerH (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:22.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Storkow
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: östlich von Warnemünde
Wind: ca. 3 BFT
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: ca. 1kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6m-12m
Pilkerfarbe: Verschieden
Montage: Pilker solo (40..80g) oder mit Beifänger
Wer: 9 Kumpels und ich
Fänge: 10 Dorsche für die Kiste und ca. 6 wieder zurück
Sonstiges: haben sehr spitz gebissen, und auch sehr vereinzelt. Am Vormittag sehr beißfaul, nachmittags besser. War aber ein schöner Angeltag. Käpten war bemüht die Fische zu finden.


----------



## toddn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Pasewalk
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: < 1 bft.
Welle: außer ein wenig Dünung keine Wellen, sehr ruhige See
Himmel: bedeckt, sehr nebelig 
Drift: -
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 6m - 10m
Pilkerfarbe: gelb-orange
Montage: Pilker solo (70g)
Wer: Angelverein und ich 
Fänge: insg. 90 Dorsche, größter 72 cm; ich 8 Dorsche mit 45 - 52 cm 
Sonstiges: die ersten 2 Stops brachten keinen Fisch; es wurde ausschließlich Dorsch gefangen, wobei nicht ein untermaßiger rauskam; durch die Witterungsverhätnisse relativ ruhiges Angeln bei milden Temperaturen


----------



## phil85 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: in schilksee geslippt
Wind: 0 -17 knoten NO
Welle: 0-1 m
Himmel: bedeckt, teils niesel
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 7m - 10m
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz, silber
Montage: Pilker, blinker
Wer: zwei homis und ich
Fänge: 70er dorsch, 60er dorsch, kleine forelle, einen hering

Sonstiges: bei glatter see zur untiefentonne kleverberg. ca 5 boote und außer vereinzelter heringe ging nix. mit zunehmendem wind + welle und abnehmender bootszahl kamen gegen ende zwei anständige dorsche, dann wurde es zu ungemütlich.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:27.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Rügenland
Heimathafen: Sassnitz / Rügen
Wind: ca. 4-5 NW
Himmel: wolkig
Drift: ca. erst 0,2kn später mehr
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-25m
Pilkerfarbe: Verschieden
Montage: Pilker solo 
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: ich vier, Kumpel 0, bei ca. 40 Leuten an Bord ca- 20-30 Dorsche
Sonstiges: Fische standen nur vereinzelt, wenn nach Angaben des Kapitäns mehrere auf dem Echolot zu sehen waren, haben sie nur sehr verhalten gebissen. Guter, relativ großer Kutter, hervorragende Verpflegung.


----------



## toddn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:27.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: vormittags < 1 bft., ab Mittag zunehmend bis 3/4 bft.
Welle: vormittags sehr ruhige See, kaum Welle; ab Mittag zunehmend 
Himmel: vormittags klar und aufgelockert, ab Mittag stark bewölkt mit vereinzelt Graupelschauen  
Drift: wenig bis zunehmend
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 7m - 10m
Pilkerfarbe: verschieden 
Montage: Pilker mal solo, mal mit Beifängern  
Wer: Vaddern und ich 
Fänge: insg. 7 Dorsche von ca. 43 - 53cm, gut genährt, z.T. 4-5 Krabben im Magen; ein Ostseebarsch von 30cm
Sonstiges: vormittags sehr ruhiges, angenehmes Angeln bei Sonnenaufgang; am Mittag zunehmend erschwerende Bedingungen


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:28.10.2012
Kutter / Boot: Meine "Rica"
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind: nordwest 2 BFT, drehend auf südwest
Himmel: Strahlend blauer Himmel
Drift: ca.1kn
Fangtiefe: Vormittags auf 11 m, Nachmittag auf 8 m
Montage: Gummifisch und Wobbler
Fänge: 17 feisste Dorsche (55-65 cm)
Fazit: Morgens sehr schleppend, kräftige Dünung aus Nordwest,
bis Mittags 5 Dorsche im Sack, ab 13.00 Uhr wurden die Leos aktiv, Biss auf Biss, viele Aussteiger, ein super Angelspass!
Kleiner Wermuthstropfen: Ich habe meine beste Rute zerlegt, 
anbei wie immer ein paar Bilder...!


----------



## elbetaler (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:   28.10.
Kutter/Boot       :   --/eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet    :zuhause/Boltenhagen
Wetterbedingungen         : wie @Salziges Silber schon ausführlich beschrieben hat (Nr. 2219)
Angel und Fangtiefe        :  zwischen 5 und 12 Metern
Montage                       :  versch. Wobbler, Pilker, Gufi (probieren geht über studieren)
Fänge                          :   14 Dorsche aber sowas von zum Mitnehmen (zw. 48 und 72cm), 5 unter Maß, eine Mefo von 50cm - schonend zurück.
Angelzeit                      :   von 8.30 bis 15.30 Uhr
Fazit                            :   super kurzweiliger Angeltag mit guten Fischen. Wassertemperatur ist innerhalb einer Woche von 11 auf 8°C gefallen. Seeeeehr gut auch für die Brandungsangelei.


PS.:  Hallo @SalzigesS., Das wäre doch heute diiie Gelegenheit gewesen !? An der Slippe hatte ich noch zwei andere Besatzungen "angesprochen", von unserem AB hatten die noch nie was gehört.


----------



## spaniac (1. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.10.
Kutter/Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Laboe
Wetterbedingungen         : 3 in Böen 4 angesagt, gefühlt deutlich stärker.
Montage                       :  Nachläufer für Plate
Fänge                          : 19 Schollen/Klieschen um 30cm
Angelzeit                      :   von 8.30 bis 15.00 Uhr
Fazit: Auf Dorsch ging leider nix, hatten am Anfang etwas gepilkt. Gesamter Kutter hat nur mit Wurm geangelt, somit auch fast nur Platten gefangen. Ein größerer Dorsch stieg auf Wurm ein, der Fänger (absoluter Anfänger) fragte dann einen Mitangler: "und was mach ich nun mit dem?":c


----------



## elbetaler (4. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  4.11.12
Kutter/Boot  :  --/eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet  :  zuhause/Boltenhagen

Wetterbedingungen  :  entgegen der Voraussage z.B. von wetter.de blieb es tagsüber trocken, einzig der Wind gestaltete sich wie angesagt: sw/s/so mit 2-4 Windstärken

Wassertemperatur:  7°C

Angel- und Fangtiefe:  7-11 Meter
Montage:  Wobbler, Pilker
Angelzeit :  8-15 Uhr
Wer  :  ein altbekannter AB´ler und ich

Fänge:  Kumpel eröffnete mit ner ca. 40cm Mefo, bei ihm sollten es dann noch 9 Dorsche werden
........   bei mir:  ich eröffnete mit einer 60cm Mefo, 6 gute Dorsche durften mit

........  beide Mefos wurden fotografiert und salutierend released! Wunderschöne Fische, diesmal ohne Verfärbungen. Ab 15.12. hätte ich mich anders entschieden.....!

Fazit:  Fische stehen/sitzen/schwimmen sehr verstreut im Gebiet und lassen sich die Krabben gut schmecken. Die Mefos waren mit das Beste! Und es waren statt 1000 nur 5 Würfe nötig, dann hats BAMM-BAMM gemacht.


----------



## Finally (5. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt:* 03.11.2012
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* westlich Heiligenhafen, Höhe Steilküste
*Kutter: *Ostpreussen
*Wind:* 4-5
*Drift:* an einigen Stops stark, sonst mässig
*Wetter:* leicht bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten
*Montagen:* Pilker 75g mit Beifänger, Gummifisch, Wattwurm
*Fänge:* Insgesamt ca. 10 gute Dorsche bei ca. 25 Anglern, überwiegend auf Gummifisch, ab Mittag schöne Strecke Plattfische

*Bemerkungen:* Am Anfang erst recht flaches Gebiet ohne grossen Erfolg befischt, sind dann in etwas tieferes Wasser gefahren mit vereinzelten Dorsch-Fängen. Gegen 13 Uhr flachen Bereich angefahren. Dort wurde einiges an Plattfisch mit Wattwurm gefangen.


----------



## elbetaler (10. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag d. Ausfahrt:  heute
Kutter/Boot  :  --/ eigenes
Heimathafen/Seegebiet  : zuhause/ Lübecker Bucht

Wetter:  hartnäckiger SO, gute Drift, bedeckt, trocken, Wasser 7 bis 10°C
Angel- und Fangtiefe:  6 bis 15m
Montagen: Pilker, Gufi
Wer :  Kumpel und ich

Fänge :  ges. 16 Dorsche
Angelzeit:  8 bis 14 Uhr

Fazit: Anstrengend aber erholsam


----------



## ddmlui (11. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.11.12
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: westlich von Fehmarn
Kutter : MS Einigkeit
Wind: bis 17 kn
Drift: gering bis mäßig
Wetter: bedeckt, weitgehend Trocken
Wer: ca. 35 Angler
Montagen: hauptsächlich 80gr-Jig mit Gummifisch, kurz Zeit Pilker mit Twister am kl. Makk
Fänge : 2 Dorsche: 1 x 45 cm, 1 x 88 cm (8 kg) und Klasse-Drill 
Bemerkungen: Fische stande sehr gestreut oder bissen nur vereinzelt, beste Ergebnisse auf dem Kutter mit braunem Gummi, an Bugspitze war die Fischkiste voll, sonst sehr unterschiedlich
Crew: sehr freundlich und bemüht, vorbildlich!
Verpflegung: Brötchen gut, Suppe gut

Komme wieder!


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (11. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 10.11.2012
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: westlich Heiligenhafen
Kutter: Tanja
Wind: 4
Montagen: Gummifisch 70gr
Fänge: 4 Dorsche
Bemerkungen: Fisch sehr sehr zerstreut, Nette Angelkollegen kennengelernt, Bugspitze zu zweit geteilt ->also Platz ohne Ende


Ausfahrt: 11.11.2012
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: westlich Heiligenhafen
Kutter: Tanja
Wind: 4-5
Montagen: Gummifisch 70-80gr
Fänge: 4 Dorsche (ein 38'er schwimmt wieder)
Bemerkungen: Auf dem ganzen Schiff ca 10 Dorsche, Zwischenzeitlich recht schaukelig -> fanden einige zum kotzen |rolleyes,
Bugspitze für mich alleine gehabt :q


Die Tanja war in gewohnter Weise sauber und mit netter Crew unterwegs.


----------



## Silvio.i (12. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:11.11.2012 
Kutter / Boot: Andreas seins (seit neustem mit 15PS |supergri) 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind: morgens SW2, dann ganz schnell auf SW-W4-5, (hat kein Wetterbericht angesagt), draußen 1m Welle
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: viel zu viel
Wer: Sascha und ich:
Köder:
1. Pilker mit Beifänger, Gufi, Dropshot, Wobbler (9.00-14.00Uhr)
2. Schleppmontage mit Wattwurm (14:30-15:30)
Fangtiefe: 6m-10m, 14m
Fänge: Sascha 2 Dorsche 50+30cm, 2 Schollen 30-35cm, ich 3 Schollen 35-40cm
Sonstiges: Der Fischer hatte von Kühlungsborn bis Heiligendamm seine Netze bei ca. 8-9m gestellt. Und die waren auch voll schöner Dorsche. Wir haben einmal davor bei 7m und einmal dahinter bei 10m geschleppt. Nicht einen Biss. Ab und zu Fischanzeige. dann bei 9,5-10m gejiggt was das Zeug hält. 1 50er Dorsch auf Beifänger. Um 14Uhr hat der Wind wieder nachgelassen. Welle war noch sehr hoch, wir haben uns trotzdem rausgetraut. Ergebnis 5 schöne Platten und ein untermaßiger Dorsch auf Wattwurm. Auf den anderen Booten sah es auch nicht besser aus. Die meisten hatten noch weniger.
*Fazit: Schwere Tour mit wenig Fisch!*


----------



## Reppi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 10.11.2012
Heimathafen:Maasholm
Fanggebiet: um und bei SH; 8-10 m
Kutter: McFish
Wind:ne 3-4 ; aber nette Dühnung..
Montagen: Gummifisch 50 gr.
Fänge: 9 Dorsche; größter 75 cm
Bemerkungen: Wieder mal eine nette und entspannte Tour mit Gert Vögler; Fischanzeige ohne Ende, die wollten aber nicht richtig


----------



## Timsfishing (12. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.11.2012
Wer: ungefähr 20 Leute (Kreisjugendangeln)
Heimathafen: Boltenhagen/Tarnewitz
Seegebiet: von Boltenhagen bis Klützhöved 
Kutter: MS Seebär
Wind: 4 aus Südwest mit Böen, später nachlassend
Wetter: bewölkt, später sonnig
Tiefe: Dorsche auf 4-7m, Hering auf 12-15m
Montage: Snaps Rot/Schwarz 25gr, Pilker mit Beifängern und Heringspaternoster
Fänge: Insgesamt 19 Dorsche und 9 Heringe, davon ich 7 Dorsche (bis 64cm) und 5 Heringe
Fazit: Dafür das es mein letztes Jugendangeln war, Lief es nochmal richtig gut. Der Snaps war an diesem Tag unschlagbar, sofern man den Grund damit erreichen konnte fing das Ding. Ich fing alle meine Dorsche darauf. Leider blieben viele Angler schneider.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 15.11.2012
Fanggebiet:Boltenhagen/Tarnewitz
Kutter/Boot:  Meine "Rica"
Wind:ne 2 aus südwest 
Montagen: Wobbler,Gummifisch
Fänge: 16 Dorsche; 50cm-65cm
Bemerkungen:
Der Morgen versprach wettertechnisch eine höchstleistung was sich aber in keinster weise erfüllte, nasskalter wind schlug uns den ganzen tag lang ins gesicht, die versprochene bft 1 gab es vielleicht für ne halbe stunde. 
fischtechnisch konnten wir gut abräumen, 16 feisste leos gingen in den sack, keiner unter 50cm, jede menge aussteiger.
anbei wie immer ein paar eindrücke...


----------



## Nordlicht (16. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt und Uhrzeit von-bis: 7.40 Uhr los und 15.30 wieder im Hafen

Kutter / Boot: Zwergi

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken, Mee`dorf flach bei 5-7 Meter, St`huk an der Spitze und wieder Mee`dorf

Wind: südlich um 4-5Bft

Wetterlage: bewölkt, Nebel

Drift: mit Driftsack 2,5Kmh

Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-13 Meter, beste Tiefe genau 7,30 Meter :m

Jiggfarbe: rot

Pilkerfarbe: rot/orange/grün

Montage: Pilker/Jig, Snaps, Spoony, Gufi und Twister am Jig

Anzahl der Ruten: jeder zwei

Wer: Blinkerputzer u Ich

Fänge: Ich hatte 11 Dinger zum mitnehmen (Ü45cm) und sagenhafte 9Stk im Drill verloren  Blinkerputzer 3 Stk. ca. 10 Nemos

Was für ein Tag, 3 Bft aus Süden und 6 Grad waren angesagt, bekommen haben wir 4-5 Bft und fetten Nebel, später am Auto hatte ich 0,5 Grad. :g
Bis Mittags hatte Blinkerputzer mir drei Dinger vorgelegt und meine Kiste blieb leer  ( Der Nebel lichtete sich und bei der Abfahrt hatte ich dann (wie bereits gepostet ) 11 Dinger in der Kiste ----- und er noch immer 3 :q
Alles in allem, war es aber ein Tag um sich das Angeln abzugweöhnen, fetter Nebel,kalte Pfoten, Wellen die fast über das Heck kamen, Höstgeschwindigkeiten von 7 Knt und Netze ohne Ende machten uns den Tag schwer....eine Tüte Mitleid bitte :g


----------



## Silvio.i (24. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt:* 24.11.2012
*Wer:* Andreas und ich
*Heimathafen:* Kühlungsborn
*Fanggebiet:* zwischen Kühlungsborn und Heiligendamm
*Boot: *Andreas seins
*Wind:* SW 1-2
*Drift:* zeitweise fast gar nicht, hätte mehr sein können
*Wetter:* Nebel, Nebel, Nebel
*Montagen:* 
1. Wobbler
2. Gummifisch
3. Wattwurm
*Fangtiefen:* 
1. 7-11m
2. 11-16m
3. 12-14m
*Fänge:* 
1. 3 Dorsche 45-60cm
2. 1 Scholle 42cm und nicht ein Dorschbiss #c
3 20 Flundern/Klieschen 28-37cm, 2 Dorsche 45cm, 1 Dorsch 18cm |supergri

*Bemerkungen:* Die Plattfische haben uns teilweise die Wattwürmer vom Haken gezogen, weil teilweise gar keine Drift war #d. Höhepunkt des Tages waren zwei Schweiswale, die uns kurz begleitet haben.


----------



## Duwi (29. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *28.11.  7.00-14.30 Uhr
*Seegebiet:* zw. Boltenhagen und Steinbek
*Boot: *mein namenloser Kahn
*Wetter: *Hochnebel, am Nachmittag vereinzelte Sonnenstrahlen
*Wind: *ganz sanfte Brise aus West, also fast keine Drift
*Fangtiefe: *8-11m
*Köder: *Wobbler, Gummifisch
*Fänge: *23 Dorsche zw. 45 und 65 cm, lediglich 3 Untermaßige wollten mit, durften aber wieder schwimmen.

*Bemerkungen: *Es war mal wieder ein herrlicher Tag auf dem Wasser, lediglich ein einziger Gleichgesinnter war unterwegs. Dafür gabs reichlich Netze, die das Schleppen anfangs etwas erschwerten. 
Am Morgen bissen die Dorsche hauptsächlich auf den tieflaufenden Wobbler (Rapala Deep Tail Dancer), später kamen fast alle Bisse auf Gummis, wobei die Farbe völlig belanglos schien. #h


----------



## hechtflosse (30. November 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt:* 24.11.2012
*Wer:* Mirko, Finn und Ich
*Heimathafen:* Maasholm
*Fanggebiet:* Schleimünde Richtung Schönhagen               *Boot: Mc Fish mit Skipper Gert Vögler*
*Wind:* SW 2 - 3
*Drift:* wenig
*Wetter:* bedeckt später Nebel aber trocken
*Montagen:* 
ausschließlich Gummifisch, Farbe Motoröl lief gut
*Fangtiefen:* 
1. Stopp in 4 m später auf 12 m
die Großen gefangen
*Fänge:* gut 40 Dorsche davon 7 Fische von 70 - 86 cm, gut 20 Schniepel bis 45 cm durfen wieder schwimmen gehen

*Bemerkungen:  super Boot, super Käpten  * einfach ein fantastischer Angeltag, Bilder und Video hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOHc--5OmBI&feature=plcp


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt:* 02.12.2012
*Wer:* Andreas und Ich
*Heimathafen:* Tarnewitz
*Fanggebiet: *westlich von Poel
*Wind:* SO bft 2 abnehmend
*Drift:* wenig
*Wetter:* bedeckt und Nebel, leichter Schneeregen, später trocken 
*Montagen:* Gummifisch, Blinker und Wobbler
*Fangtiefen:* 4 bis 12 m

*Fänge:* 36 Dorsche zwischen 50 - 70 cm, 2 x Meerforelle ca. 40cm, keine Bilder sofort zurückgesetzt

*Bemerkungen: *Anfangs schwieriges Angeln, ab ca. 10 Uhr kamen die Leos`so richtig in Fresslaune, 
auf den anderen Booten sahen die Fangerfolge ähnlich aus, ein hammer Tag!
Anbei wie immer ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## strandlaeufer (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.12.2012
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 3-6 sehr unterschiedlich
Himmel: bewölkr, Regen und Schnee, aber auch lange trocken
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15 m
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: orange
Montage: Jigs und Gummifisch
Wer: Kumpel und ich sowie rund 20 weitere Verrückte
Fänge: 8 maßige Fische
Sonstiges: noch rund 12 Untermaßige, Kapitän sehr bemüht, lange Angelzeit, waren erst um 17.00 Uhr wieder im Hafen, Kutter sehr zu empfehlen #h


----------



## rahnschote (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:                                    08.12.12
Wo:                                       Laboe/MS Blauort
Wer :                                     Ich und Richi
Wetter:                                  nordwest 4
köder:                                    pilker ,gufi 
fanggebiet:                             kurz vor Aero/DK 15-20 m

Fang:                                    Ich nur nemos so 8st,richi 4
                                            kleine ,auf dem ganzen 
                                            schiff nur 7-8maßige fische
                                            2 schöne 4und 5kg am bug

Lange Fahrt und wenig ertrag,aber mal wieder losgewesen ,wenn ich auch bestimmt mit meinem Bellyboot mehr gefangen hätte,waren auch erst wieder 17 uhr im Hafen


----------



## anbeisser (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.12.12
Heimathafen: Wismar
Kutter: Peter 2
Fanggebiet: um Poel
Wer: ca 25 Personen
Fänge: ca 100 Dorsche und ein paar Platten

Wetter: Wind um 3 aus westlichen Richtungen,mittlere Sicht und mäßige Drift
Alles in Allem ein schöner Angeltag (Ich hatte 5 Dorsche von 45-70cm) 

Petri
A.


----------



## Skizzza (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.12.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Vor Dänemark
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: Anfangs bedeckt, später kam sogar noch die Sonne heraus
Drift: Variierte stark, aber nicht angenehm zu fischen
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-20 M
Montage: GuFi solo
Wer: 4 Freunde und ich
Fänge: Einer Schneider, der Eine ein paar Wittels, der Andere einen. Der vierte 5 Stück, davon einer fast 80 cm und 4,5 Kilo. ich selbst auch 5 Stück, dabei einer von 80 cm und 5 Kilo.

Sonstiges: Schwieriges Angeln, viele Untermaßige dabei. Wetter spielte mit, nur die Drift nicht. Essen wie immer Top. Wieder einmal ein super Tag mit Egbert, hat wie immer alles gegeben. Waren auch erst nach 17 Uhr im Hafen.


----------



## Schleihering (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Ausfahrt:15.12.2012* 
*Wer:*  Ich
*Heimathafen:* Kappeln
*Fanggebiet: Schleimünde -Schönhagen*
*Wind:* 4-4,5bft
*Drift:* stark
*Wetter:* trocken,4 Grad 
*Montagen:*  Wobbler
*Tiefen:* 6m

*Fänge:---------------------------*

*Bemerkungen: Eigentlich sollte das Boot nur  raus, aber einmal wollte ich noch die Peitsche noch  fangen lassen, deshalb hatte ich auch nur einen Wobler Rapala Deep Tail Dancer 6m mit. Angeldauer 2h. Das erste und letzte mal als Schneider dieses Jahr vom Boot aus. Die Dorsche werden wohl ins Tiefere abgezogen sein. *


----------



## lattenputzer (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.12.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Schießgebiet Todendorf und ?Wind: 1-3
Himmel: überwiegend neblig
Drift: wenig bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-22 M
Montage: GuFi mit 1 Jig, 2 Jig mit Pilk o. Drilling, Naturködermontage
Wer: ich und ca. 22 andere
Fänge: 5 Dorsche, 3 Wittlinge und 21 Platten.

Sonstiges: Dorsche überwiegend vereinzelt, daher sehr mühsam. Ab Mittag ging mit Pilken/Jiggen gar nichts mehr. Die Topangler in der Spitze hatten 9 und 6 Dorsche, daher bin ich mit meinen 5 an der Seite recht zufrieden. Egbert war wieder gut drauf und hat auch mal wieder überzogen, damit noch einige Platten gefangen werden konnten, waren auch erst um 16:45 Uhr im Hafen. Service wie immer super. #h


----------



## Amigo-X (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.01.2013
Boot: Salmonsilver ( eigenes Boot )
Heimathafen: Großenbrode 
Seegebiet: Großenbrode - Sagasbank - Schwarzer Grund.
Wind: W - NW 4 -5 Böen
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: 1,5 -1,8 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 12 Meter abgesucht
Montage: Gummifisch gelb/orange 11 cm, Snaps Blinker,                        (2 Dorsche mit Gufi)
später Downrigger mit Apex und Grissley (3 Dorsche beim Schleppen)
Wer: wir waren zu zweit
Fänge: 5 Dorsche über 45 cm mitgenommen.
Sonstiges: Wegen dem recht starken Westwind waren wir relativ dicht unter Land. 
Das oben genannte Gebiet machte den Eindruck "fischleer" zu sein.  
Streckenweise kein Fisch auf dem Echolot !!!  
Nur in der Gegend um den Schwarzen Grund ging was.


----------



## anbeisser (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.02.2013
Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Seegebiet: vor Rerik & Steine
Himmel: wolkig
Wind 2-3 aus südlichen Richtungen
Drift: wenig bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Montage: GuFi mit 1 Jig & Pilkermontagen
Wer: 34 Mann & 1 Frau die mit 3 schönen Dorschen Tagesmeisterin wurde .........
Fänge: 12 Dorsche um die 45cm............:c#6
Ich 1 von ca 50cm auf Gummi grün/braun und 80g Jigkopf

Tja,war ein schöner Angeltag und man brauchte beim saubermachen nicht lange anstehen .....:vik:
thomas war sehr bemüht aber wenn kein Fisch da ist ......

petri
A.


----------



## ceo101 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.02.2013
Kutter / Boot: MS Vorwärts
Heimathafen: Timmendorf / Poel
Seegebiet: vor Rerik, dann Lübecker Bucht vor Boltenhagen
Himmel: wolkig
Wind kein Wind (nach DWD: Schwachwindig)
Drift: wenig bis kein
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Montage: Pilker + Beifänger / Pilker + Heringspaternoster
Wer: 12 Mann
Fänge: geschätzt ungefähr 100-200 Heringe und ungefähr 60 bis 100 Dorsche + 1 Meerforelle
Ich + mein Vater: 9 Dorsche und 43 Heringe (alle auf Paternoster oder Blau / Silbernen Pilker)

Morgens war Arschkalt und 5 Fische (die anderen)(alles Glückstreffer...) bis ungefähr 10 Uhr. Dann haben wir es auf Hering probiert die auch bissen. Darunter standen dann auch die Dorsche. Wurde ab da an besser mit der Beißlaune.

Extra. Mein Nachbar (auf dem Boot) hat eine Meerforelle gefangen auf Pilker.


----------



## Dorschalex (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.02.2013
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Boot
Heimathafen: Behrensdorf
Seegebiet: Todendorfer Schießgebiet
Himmel: wolkig, sehr neblig
Wind: fast kein Wind aus SW
Drift: wenig bis kein
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 10m
Montage: Pilker + Beifänger; Gummifisch; Eigenbau Vorfach mit Krabbenimitation, Twister und Fliege
Wer: Ich und mein Cousin
Fänge: 4 Dorsche von 45 bis 65 cm 
Alle Dorsche haben auf die tote Rute gebissen und einer auf den Pilker als ich die Rute gerade abgelegt hatte um ein neuen Köder zu suchen 
Alle Dorsche hatten Krabben und Würmer im Mund, hatten noch vier Aussteiger.

Super Tag gewesen, aber als der Wind weg war und die Drift nahezu nicht mehr da war, ging gar nichts mehr.


----------



## MortyHH (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.12.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Ochsenkopf Langeland
 ?Wind: 1
Himmel: überwiegend neblig
Drift: wenig bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-22 M
Montage: Pilker solo und Gufi
Wer: ich und ca. 30 andere
Fänge: 4 Dorsche 60-75cm 

Super Fänge der größte aufm Schiff hatte 14kg. Vorne am Heck wurden richtig gute und von der Menge her auch viele Dorsche gefangen. Eggi hat wie immer einen Top Service geboten und selbst als es hecktisch wurde, da auf einmal fast alle Ruten auf der Steurbordseite krum waren und man "anstehen" musste zum gaffen, blieb er ruhig und machte seinen Dienst sehr gut.
Einigkeit und die achso schöne Rügenland waren da. Habe gehört das der Großdorschpabst aber ziemlich ins Klo gegriffen haben soll:q.


----------



## Carptigers (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.02.2013
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Geplant war Sonderfahrt "Langeland"
Wind: 6 aus Nord Ost
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: 2 sm bei 30m tiefe 150 gr kein Problem
Angel / "Fangtiefe": 10 - 30m
Montage: Pilker solo
Wer: ich und ca. 35 andere
Fänge: ca. 10 Dorsche gesamtes Schiff

Fazit: Alles sah nach einer super Tour aus, 14 Stunden auf See, davon 8 Stunden reine Angelzeit, netter Kontakt am Telefon durch den Eigner, Frühstück, Mittagessen, Kaffee und Kuchen sowie Abendbrot inkl.
Um halb 6 war ablegen angesagt, während der Fahrt wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass wir westlich von LL fahren |uhoh:
Als Grund wurde die vermutete starke Strömung genannt. Als nach der ersten Drift keine Fische hoch kamen, wurde dann doch Richtung LL verlegt, also wieder eine halbe Stunde fahrt.
Erste Stop, 17m nichts, zweite Stop, 23m nichts, innerlich schon halb brodelnd hoch zur Brücke. Auf vernünftiger Nachfrage, warum wir denn nicht an den Tiefwasserweg fahren, wo die Fischer ihre Netze stellen und ich auch bereits oftmals mit dem Kleinboot erfolgreich war, wurde mir vorgehalten, dass der angeheuerte Kapitän schon 40 Jahre zur See fährt und ich ihm nicht zu sagen hätte, wo er hinzufahren hat. Weiter in der Diskussion hielt er den Strom für zu stark (2sm), wobei ich ihm entgegnete, dass er mal bitte Steuerbord ausschau halten sollte, und niemand mit der Strömung ein Problem hat. (150g konnte man locker in der Abdrift führen)
Weiter kam der Aspekt, "die Wellen wären zu hoch", ok, dass Boot hat geschaukelt, aber wer im Winter zum Fischen fährt, der weiss, was einen erwartet. Warum sind wir dann nicht weiter in den Belt hineingefahren??? Zwischendurch wurde auch Kontakt mit anderen Angelkuttern aufgenommen, sowie einem dänischen Fischer ( wer glaubt, der würde einem die Wahrheit sagen, der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen), wie sollte es auch anders sein, wurde nur eine noch Drift an der Rinne gemacht. Normalerweise werden vor dem eigentlichen fischen, einige "interessante" Plätze überfahren, um zu schauen, ob überhaupt Fisch vor Ort ist. Vielleicht bin ich von anderen Kuttern auch verwöhnt|bigeyes Das Schiff wurde dementsprechend nach Gefühl in den Welle gelegt, später übers Mikro wurde auch noch mitgeteilt, dass keine Fische vor Ort wären... Kurioserweise kamen einige kleine Dorsche an Bord, sowie einpaar Wittlinge. Anstatt zu verholen wurde entschlossen, wieder zurück in den wind und strömungsberuhigten Bereich zu den anderen Kuttern zu fahren. Den Rest kann man sich denken, wir dümpelten planlos zwischen 10 und 20 m vor Aero umher, zeitweise standen 3 andere Kutter um uns herum mit ähnlichen grandiosen Fangaussichten. Gegen 16.00 Uhr wurden beschlossen, die Heimreise anzutreten, aufgrund mangelndem Fangerfolg. ( Verlängert man normalerweise nicht, um wenigstens noch ein paar Fische zu finden?? ) Laut Vorhersage der Kapitäns sollte das Schiff um 18.15 Uhr im Hafen sein, wir waren bereits um 17.40 dort. 
Ich könnte noch weitere nicht genannte Kuriositäten nennen, aber ich denke, dass sind schon genügend Gründe, sich nicht noch einmal verarschen zu lassen.

PS: 14 Stunden Sondertour waren geplant, 12 waren es in Summe, wobei nicht annähernd 8 Stunden Angelzeit erreicht wurden. ( Wenn die Fänge passen und akribisch Fisch gesucht wird, hätten auch 4 gereicht )
Ich habe wirklich sehr viel Kuttererfahrung, aber die Tour war mit das Schlechteste, was ich erlebt habe. Von den angeblich 40 Jahren Seeschiffahrt stellte sich heraus, dass diese in den letzten 20 Jahren ausschließlich bei der Marine abgehalten wurde, so viel zum Thema Erfahrung. Die zwischenzeitlichen Infos wurden teilweise ins lächerliche gezogen bzw es wurde von der schlechten Leistung des Freizeitkapitäns abgelenkt. Es waren gute Angler an Bord, die ihr Handwerk verstehen und sich nicht verarschen lassen, mit Sommertouris kann man vielleicht so eine Tour machen...
Den Eigner habe ich leider nicht angetroffen, um ihn auf diese Missstände hinzuweisen, aber wenn dieser nicht bald einen fähigen Kapitän anheuert, kann er sein Geschäft schließen, oder sollte ausschließlich Spazierfahrten und Bestattungen anbieten. Ach so, dass Essen war wirklich sehr gut!!! Dank an die Küche.#6

Falls jemand die "Wahrheit" lesen möchte... ;-) http://www.ms-forelle.de/aktuelle berichte.htm

Grüsse Flo


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

So Jungens, nun mal wieder klar Ontopic - ihr wollt doch den Mods Arbeit ersparen und ihr wollt auch keine Verwarnungenn - ist doch einfach..

Hier klar nur entsprechende Fänge, für anderes könnt ihr eigene Threads aufmachen.


----------



## anbeisser (2. März 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Samstag den 02.03.13
Hafen / Boot: Wismar - MS Christa
Fanggebiet: vor Boltenhagen
ca 25 Mann & 1ne Frau
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind:  Bft 4 aus westl.Richtungen
Drift: sehr stark
Köder: 125-150g Pilker

Fänge: ca 30 Dorsche und vielleicht 50 Heringe

War bescheiden gesagt: beschxssen :c|supergri

Aber eine alter Schweriner Angler sagte,wer die guten Tage haben will,muß auch hin und wieder die Schlechten in Kauf nehmen.
Laut Anzeige war Fisch da.Ich denke das das Wasser  noch zu kalt ist und die Dorsche beissfaul sind.

Gruß
der Angebissene


----------



## MortyHH (4. März 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Ochsenkopf Langeland
 ?Wind: 2-3
Himmel: Sonne Sonne Sonne
Drift: wenig bis mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-22 M
Montage: Pilker solo und Gufi und Beifänger
Wer: ich und 45 andere
Fänge: 9 Dorsche  bis 75cm 

Super Fänge hatten gesamt 452! maßige Dorsche aufm Schiff. War ein netter Tag auf See. [edit by Admin, siehe Eingangsposting: kein OT]. Der beste Angler hatte 24 und der längste Fisch war 86cm. Gab zwei Driften wie am gelben Riff. Runter, Fisch, hoch geholt , runter Fisch, hoch geholt. Solch einen Tag habe ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. 
Eggi hat mal wieder bewiesen, dass er Fische finden kann. Nochmals Danke dafür:m


----------



## Silvio.i (7. März 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:06.03.2012
Kutter / Boot: Andreas seins  
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind: morgens S1-2, nachmittags NO3
Himmel: Sonne pur
Drift: vormittags zu wenig, mittags gar nicht und nachmittags viel zu viel
Wer: 2 Kumpel und ich:
Köder:
1. GuFi, 
2. Schleppmontage mit Wattwurm 
Fangtiefe: 12m-22m, 
Fänge: insgesamt 17 Scholle(n) 30-40cm und 0 Dorsche
Sonstiges: Wir waren wohl noch mit das beste Boot. Andere hatten deutlich wenige.
*Fazit: Wasser ist noch zu kalt!*


----------



## Duwi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 13.03.13
*Angelzeit: *09.30-13.30 Uhr
*Boot: *das eigene namenlose
*Seegebiet: *Boltenhagen/Steinbek
*Wind*/*Wetter: *2-3 aus Süd-West, sonnig, später bewölkt
*Drift: *hätte besser nicht sein können
*Wer: *mein Vater und ich
*Köder: *Gufi und Pilker in div. Farben und Ausführungen
*Angeltiefe:* 8-24m
*Fänge: *1 Hering raus, 2 Dorsche im Drill verloren #d
*Fazit: *Trotz  der Kälte mussten wir einfach mal wieder aufs Wasser, der Wind war ja  heute mal gnädig. Die Wasserfläche schien aber fast völlig fischleer zu  sein, es gab nur ganz vereinzelte Anzeigen auf dem Echo.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (1. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Heute  
Fänge 5 Dorsche ( Sehr mager )
Tonne 5
Fast alle auf Beifänger
MS Monika


----------



## theeltunker (2. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.04.2013 
Kutter / Boot: Mietboot, Ocean Rider, Fa. Sanner
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Wind: morgens N 2, nachmittags auf West drehend 3-4
Himmel: Sonne pur, um 0 Grad
Drift: vormittags wenig, mittags gar nicht und nachmittags viel 
Wer: Freundin und ich
Köder:
1. Schleppen mit Deeper Diver/Blech und Wobbler solo
2. Pilken mit Beifänger
Fangtiefe: 28 - 32m, 
Fänge: insgesamt 18 Dorsche alle gutes Maß
Sonstiges: Bis Mittag geschleppt = völlige Nullnummer, viel treibendes Seegras durch Schleppnetzfischerei, alle Hotspots um Fehmarn mit Netzen zugepflastert. Die lassen die Netze z.T. 2 Tage stehen, das spart Sprit und die Fische leben bei dem kalten Wasser länger.
Ab Mittag im Hauptfahrwasser im Belt zwischen Tonne 6 und 7 alle Fische auf Beifänger nur bei 30 m oder tiefer,
Ein anderes Mietboot von Sanner hatte dort mit 3 Mann 20 gute Dorsche.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.04.13
*Angelzeit: *08.30-17.30 Uhr
*Boot: *Quicksilver 
*Seegebiet: *Kiel Leuchtturm, Damp, Stollergrund
*Wind*/*Wetter: *schwach umlaufend, sonnig, 
*Drift:* 0,3 bis 0,4 Kn
*Wer: *2 Kumpels und ich
*Köder: *GuFi, Blinker und Wattwurm
*Angeltiefe:* 12-28m
*Fänge: *6 Dorsche und 40 Platte
*Fazit: *Trotz quasi null Drift ein geiler Saisonauftakt - mit bestem Wetter - auf dem Wasser! Viele Heringsschwärme auf dem Echo. Unsere Fänge begannen erst ab dem Mittag mit steigender Wassertemperatur und Umbau auf Wurmmontage!


----------



## Brutzlaff (8. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 06.04.2013
Kutter: MS Wiking/Heikendorf
Angelzeit: 0600 - 1800
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein mit "Fresserotgarantie"
Wind: in etwa 0,0 Kn
Drift: maximal 0,3-0,4, stellenweise aber auch 0,0
Fang: 7 Platte, leider kein Dorsch
Wir waren mit 5 Leuten unterwegs, einer hatte wenigstens 2 Dorsche auf Wurm! insgesamt hatten wir wohl ca. 40-45 Platten und 2 Dorsche!
Hoffentlich wirds nächsten Monat besser!!


----------



## siggi49 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 06.04.2013
Ort : Heiligenhafen/Fehmarn
Kutter: MS Monika
Angelzeit: 0730 - 1400
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein , glattes Wasser 3°C
Wind: in etwa 0,0 Kn
Drift: maximal 0-0,4
Köder : Pilker mit Beifänger Blinker mit roten Perlen und Wattwurm  hatte ich und mein Kumpel drauf , ansonsten wurde mit allen möglichen geangelt Gummifisch , Twister , nur Pilker etc Farbe meistens rot - schwarz - neon gelb/grün
Fang: mit 2Personen 22 Fische - 5 zu klein ( 3 Schollen , 6 kleine Dorsche 38-45cm ,8 Wittlinge 25-35cm)
Auf dem Schiff waren ca. 40 Angler - keine 0-Runde , im Schnitt wurden 2-3 Fische gefangen , überwiegend kleine Dorsche >38 und Platten


----------



## siggi49 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 07.04.2013
Kutter: MS Monika Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet : entlang der Küste von Fehmarn (ca 1km)
Angelzeit: 0730 - 1400
Wetter: diesiges bewölktes Wetter ca. 3°C Mittags sonnig
Wind: in etwa 3-4 Kn - starke unruhige See
Drift: sehr stark ging nur mit dicken Blei/Pilker > 150g 
Köder : alles mögliche versucht von Pilker , über Blinker , Gufis ,
Twister etc. Farbe alle Neonfarben
Fang : mit 2 Mann 1 Platten . Auf dem Schiff waren ca. 20 Angler und es wurden nur 2 kleinere Dorsche gefangen und sonst nix.

Die Angler der MS Einigkeit und MS Tanja haben im üblichen Fanggebiet Nähe rote Tonne 5 geangelt und kamen glücklich und zufrieden zurück , fast alle mit Plastiktüten ,die zu einem Drittel gefüllt waren -  überwiegend Dorsche . Ein Monsterdorsch war auch dabei.


----------



## benspaps (9. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 6.4.2013
Kutter: AntjeD Maasholm
Fanggebiet: Schleimünde und dann gerade  Richtung Dänemark
Angelzeit: 800-1420
Wetter: Strahlender Sonnenschein null Wind 
Drift: fast null
Köder. Pilker  Gufi Maks Wattwürmer 
Fang: 17 Personen ca. 30 Dorsche und 80 Platten

Mittag etwas teuer.


----------



## benspaps (9. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 7.4.2013
Kutter: AntjeD Maasholm
Fanggebiet: Schleimünde und dann unter Land Richtung Gelting
Angelzeit: 800-1420
Wetter:bewölkt zunehmender Wind 4bft
Drift: gut zum Pilken
Köder. Pilker  Gufi Maks Wattwürmer 
Fang: 17 Personen ca. 30 Dorsche und 35 Platten

Und nun der Höhepunkt!!!!! Auf dem Hinterdeck wurde ein Lachs weit jenseits der 1 Metermarke gedrillt. Der Lachs konnte sich nach 10 min und mehreren Sprüngen befreien. Trotzdem ein einmaliges Erlebniss. 
Großes Lob an den Skipper!!!!


----------



## ddmlui (11. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:*29.3-31.3.2013
*Wer:* Sohn Nr. 2 und ich
*Kutter:* MS Einigkeit
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* westl. Fehmarn Richtung Langeland
*Wetter:* immer um die 0 Grad leichter Schneefall, am 31. mit Sonne
*Wind:* zwischen 14 und 18 kn
*Drift:* angenehm für GuFi
*Köder:* Solo-Pilker (Orange-silber, orange-grün) mit Twister am Einhänger, z.T. mit zusätzl. Beifänger, 1. Tag 13 cm GuFi in Pink/schwarz. Ging Alles.
*Fänge:* auf dem Schiff immer so zw. 180 und 200 Fische, wir zusammen tägl. 10 - 11 gut Maßige bis 75 cm. Auf dem Schiff vereinzelt richtige Kracher (bis 13 kg)

*Fazit:* ganz schön viel frische Luft, aber Super-Angeltour. Zu zweit ca. 16 kg Filet in 3 Tagen. Kutter und Crew schwer zu toppen.


----------



## peiner freak (15. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 15,4,13
Boot : eigenes
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : 18,5 ° Sonne kaum wind
Fang : 2 völlig vollgeproppteküchendorsche mit 7 aalmuddern drinnen


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 15.04.2013
Wer: Kumpel und ich + 18 weitere
Wo: Ochsenkopf
Boot:MS Blauort
Wetter: Sonne 
Wind:Schwachwindig 
Drift: fast zu wenig
Was:Birte, Malte und ich 50 Dorsche 
Womit: Gufi mit Beifänger ( Biene Maja )
Fangtiefe: 18-20
Fazit: Hat wieder mal Spass gemacht, feines Fischen mit 40-55 g Köpfen hat die Fische gebracht.
Lg
Alex


----------



## peiner freak (16. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16,4,13
Zeit: 16-20,30uhr
Boot: Eigenes
Hafen: Grömitz
Wetter: Top 
Drift: Top
Köder: Wattwurm
Montage: buttlöffel / nachläufersystem / auf gummi ging nix
Fang: 7 Dorsche zwischen 45cm&59cm / 1 Platte 56cm


----------



## peiner freak (18. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 17,4,13
Zeit : 14,15uhr-22,15uhr
Boot : Eigenes
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : Top
Drift : Top
Köder : Wattwurm
Montage : Buttloeffel/ nachläufersystem
Fang : 17 Dorsche zwischen 45cm & 63cm / 1 Scholle / 1 Kliesche


----------



## peiner freak (21. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 20,4,13
Zeit : 16,30-22,00 Uhr
Boot : Eigenes
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter/Drift : Top
Köder : Wattwurm
Montage : Nachläufersystem gelbe rote oder grün gelbe perlen
Fang : 16 Dorsche 7 Platten


----------



## stefansdl (22. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:21.04.2013*
*Wer:* 10 Männer und 2 Frauen der Großteil davon komplett unerfahrene Ostseeangler, bzw. noch nie geangelt
*Kutter:* MS Seeadler (Rostock)
*Hafen:* Rostock
*Fanggebiet:* Ostsee vor Rostock
*Wetter:* Traumhaft schön, Sonnenschein ohne ende
*Wind:* mäßig bis wenig
*Drift:* angenehm für GuFi bis. ca. 0,5
*Köder:* Solo-Pilker, rote Beifänger und natürlich Gummifisch vorwiegend dunkle Farben
*Fänge:* 81 Küchendorsche (inkl. 3 St. vom Kaptiän#6) und viele Aussteiger
*Fazit:* absolut geniale Ausfahrt...alle waren völlig begeistert...es fing schleppend an und der Käpt'n war sehr bemüht uns zu den Fischen zu führen,ab 9Uhr hat es dann bei fast jedem gescheppert...das Mittagessen haben wir auf die Rückfahrt verschoben, weil wir garnicht zum Essen gekommen sind...die Köder waren bis auf kurze Ausnahmen fast ausschließlich im Wasser...jeder an Bord hat seine Fische gefangen..teilweise kam der "Keschermann" garnicht mehr hinterher, weil jeder "Fisch,Fisch" gerufen hat...der Käpt`n und die Mannschaft hatten sichtlich ihren Spass...hier nochmal ein großes Lob an Beschu un(Kapitän der MS Seeadler) und seinem Decksmaat..wir kommen wieder

ein ausführlichen Bericht in Kürze in der Rostocker Angelkurve

:vik:#6:m:q|wavey:


----------



## peiner freak (22. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 22,4,13
Zeit : 15,00-19,00 Uhr
Boot : Eigenes 
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter/Drift : Top
Köder : Wattwurm
Montage : Rot gelbe buttlöffel mit 20 cm vorfach mit blätchen& 3 grün gelbe perlen
Fang : 10 Dorsche 55cm - 72cm  & 6 platten 32cm - 48cm


----------



## the_slowrider (23. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum :* 21.04.2013
*Wer:* 5 verrückte 
*Zeit :* 11:30 - 17:00 Uhr
*Boot :* Eigenes 
*Hafen :* Glowe (Rügen)
*Wetter:* strahlend blauer Himmel, ca. 13 Grad 
*Drift :* 1,0 -1,5 Ktn
*Köder :* Jig, Pilker (bis 50 gr.) Wattwurm, Fliege, 
*Fanggebiet:* 30 Min nordöstlich von Glowe 
*Fang :* ca. 130 -150 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 87 cm, (wurden natürlich nicht alle entnommen)
*Fazit:* So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt, immer wieder die gleiche Drift genommen, und die Ruten waren krumm, teilweise wurden die Köder im Mittelwasser schon genommen.
Wir haben das Angeln nach fünfeinhalb Stunden abgebrochen.
Was für ein Tag, so etwas liest man sonst nur in den bekannten Magazinen 
Jetzt weiss ich, wie sich ein Triple (Beifaänger und Pilker besetzt) anfühlt, alle drei Dorsche hatten zwischen 71 und 74 cm.

Gruß 
the_slowrider


----------



## gummibootangler (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

vor ner woche
eigenes boot
4dorsch -80cm geschleppt
wt 9m
deep tail 6m blau siber
vor schleimünde
mal wieder solt´´s mefo sein´´nur´´dosch....


----------



## peiner freak (25. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 25,4,13
Zeit : 10,00-13,00 / 16,30-21,00
Hafen : Grömitz 
Köder : Wattwurm 
Wetter : Top 
Fang : 21 Dorsche 50-73 & 10 Platten 34-42


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 27,4,13
Zeit : 09:30 - 17:30
Wo: Ostsee, Kiel
Köder : Diverse Schleppköder
Wetter : Bewölkt, wenig Wind verhältnismäßig starke Dünung
Fang : 4 Mefos (45-65), 6 Dorsche (85-50) diverse Lütte zurück
Bemerkung: Kurzweilige Angelei, viele Heringe unterwegs aber nicht beangelt.

Anbei ein Bild der größten Forelle, die Küchenfotos erspare ich Euch.


----------



## blue pearl (28. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Wann : 27,4,13
Angler: 2
Zeit : 11,00-20,30
  Wo: Grömitz 
Köder :1 Angel mit Wattwurm, Spinnen u. schleppen
Wetter : Ideales angelwetter 
Fang : 22 Dorsche von 45cm-55cm wenig kleine die wieder zurück mußten heute waren nur die großen Geschwister und Eltern unterwegs. Das war mal seit langem wieder ein gelungener angeltag.


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum :* 28.04.2013
*Wer:* Wolfgang und ich
*Zeit :* 7.00 - 14.00 Uhr
*Boot :*  Rica
*Hafen :* Marina Weiße Wiek
*Wetter:* früh Morgens Sonnen, später zugezogen, danach heiter  
*Welle: ca. 0,5-1,0 m*, später Ententeich
*Köder :* Gummifisch und Wobbler geschleppt
*Fanggebiet:* Boltenhagen - Poel
*Fang :* 22 Dorsche gelandet, etliche Aussteiger, 20 Stück entnommen, 50cm- 65cm!
*Fazit:* der starke Seegang machte das Angel fast unmöglich, erst als der Wind nachlies konnte wir die Köder ordentlich präsentieren, beste Fangzeit zwischen 11.00-13.oo Uhr, 
mein Wolfgang wäre fast schneider vom Teich gefahren, trotz meiner besten Waffen konnte er nur 3 Fische landen, keine Ahnung was da los war.
Anbei wie immer ein paar Eindrücke..


----------



## djoerni (29. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.04.2013
Angelzeit: 8.30-17.00 Uhr
Heimathafen: Burg
Seegebiet: Staberhuk
Tiefe: 5-12 Meter
Köder: Snaps, Gufi
Wer: Kopyto Relax, Kumpel und ich
Boot: meins
Fänge: ca. 30 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70cm mitgenommen.
Insgesamt ca. 80-90 Stück die unser Mindestmaß nicht einhalten wollten. 
Sehr kurzweilieges angeln. Egal wo, es war überall Fisch! 
Teilweise war Zickzack fahren angesagt, da recht viele Boote unterwegs waren.


----------



## Silvio.i (30. April 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.04.2013
Angelzeit: 8.30-18.00 Uhr
Heimathafen: Kühlungsborn
Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn-Börgerende
Tiefe: 8-15 Meter
Köder: Blinker, Gufi, Wattwurm
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Boot: unser
Fänge: 
3 Mefo (eine maßige entnommen) 
ca. 20 Dorsche 12 zwischen 45 und 65cm mitgenommen.
2 Platten um die 30cm
Fisch war eigentlich überall. Leider haben wir uns zu viel mit den Mefos aufgehalten


----------



## elbetaler (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.05.13
Wer: ich
Zeit: 7.30-14.00
Boot: eigenes
Hafen: Boltenhagen/Tarnewitz
Wetter: meist sonnig, trocken, Wind erst NW 1-2 auf NO drehend gute 3Bft+
Welle: morgens was für Enten, gegen Mittag mit einzelnen Schaumkämmen
Wassertemperatur: 6 bis 8°C
Luft: 1 bis 14°C
Fanggebiet: siehe "Hafen"
Fangtiefe: um die 10m
Fang: 11 schöne Dorsche (Spitze: 72cm)
Köder und Methoden: Gufi, Pilk, Schleppen

Fazit: Anfangs auf Mefo versucht. Das brachte auch zwei brachiale Bisse, die ich trotz sensibler Bremse nicht verwerten konnte. Das treibende Gras nervt und macht den schönsten Köder unattraktiv. Das Vorsteckblei konnte dabei auch nicht alles aufsammeln. Also öfters die Montagen kontrolliert und tiefer geschleppt, dann kam auch Fisch!
Nette Leute beim Slippen kennengelernt.
Kleiner Tipp:Genau beachten, wo man parkt! Sonst gibt's Knöllchen. Ich fahre zum Aussenparkplatz (vor Marina-Gelände), dort ist massig Platz und gebührenfrei. Zum- und Vom-Boot bewältige ich mit einem Skate-Roller.


----------



## Pilker 82 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.05.2013
Angelzeit: 06.00-14.00 Uhr
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Seegebiet: ca. 2-3 SM vor Graal Müritz an der "Treppe" später 6Sm vor Warnemünde ziemlich nah an Fahrrinne
Tiefe:Morgens zwi. 6-8m, später dann 10-12m
Köder: bei super Sonnenschein&wenig Drift und klarem Wasser waren Dunkle leichte Pilker(30-50gr) mit Kopfdrilling(!) und GuFi der Renner
Wer: wir zwei+ 15 weitere Angler
Kutter Chemnitz(Rote Flotte)SUPER ENGAGEMENT des Kapitäns nach dem Motto, kurze Anfahrt zum Angelplatz& viel Zeit zum angeln, intensive Suche....DAnke!|wavey:
Fänge: ich hatte 10 Leos & ich schätze so 50 Dorsche(alles 2er) durften insgesamt auf dem Kutter mit nach Hause, wobei der Erfolg deutl. von der Erfahrung des Anglers abhängig war|bigeyes(weite Würfe notwendig wegen Scheuchwirkung Kutter, kaum Drift, konzentriertes Absuchen der Wasserfläche...)
Aber die kleinen Boote um uns herum fingen ausgezeichnet...!:m
Super Tag...!
__________________


----------



## flaps_full (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.05.2013	
*Kutter / Boot:* Peter II
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar vor Poel + Rerik
*Wind:* 3 zunehmend 4-5 aus NO
*Himmel:* Heiter, teils mittelhohe Wolkenfelder
*Drift:* recht stark
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 15-20m
*Montage:* Pilker (70-100g, aller Farben) / Gummifisch (motoroil) + 1 Beifänger (Twister in rot)
*Wer:* Ich + ca. 25 Mann auf dem Kutter
*Fänge:* Ich 2 Dorsche 55-60cm, der Rest hatte zwischen 1 bis 10 Fische.
*Sonstiges:* Tendenziell am Heck bessere Fänge. Beim Aufstoppen waren dort häufig die Ruten krumm, vorne ging da gar nichts, auch zu meinem Leidwesen. In den Driften dann immer wieder mal Einzelfänge.  Die Größe der Fische variierte von Pilkergröße bis zu guten 60er Dorschen. Die Kinderstube hatte ich komischerweise nie dran. Teils schwieriges Angeln, da die Drift recht stark wurde, Wellengang aber noch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## VolkerH (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:* 02.05.2013
*Kutter / Boot:* Rilana
*Angelzeit:* 05.30-15.00 Uhr
*Heimathafen:* Rotock
*Seegebiet:* vor Graal Müritz 
*Tiefe:* 6-8m
*Köder:* leichter Pilker(40-80gr) solo oder kleiner Pilker mit einem Beifänger (weite Würfe haben sich gelohnt)
*Wer:* wir 4 + 8 weitere Angler
*Fänge:* wir zusammen ca. 40 Maßige (40-70cm)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Fazit:* war ein super Angeltag, hat Spaß gemacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auf dem Kutter wurden auch Exoten gefangen, so eine Mefo und ein Steinbutt.
Bis zum nächsten Mal!
 Volker


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.05.2013
*Angelzeit:* 16.00 bis 22.00 Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kieler Bucht
*Wind:* 4 NO, rechtsdrehend
*Himmel:* Heiter
*Drift:* wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 12-14 m
*Montage:* Gummifisch und Wattis
*Wer:* Ich + 3 Kumpels
*Fänge:* Ca. 20 Dorsche Ü50 zum mitnehmen, diverse Dorsche mit Potenzial für 2014 bis 2016, ca. 40 Platte in Pfannenmaß
*Sonstiges:* Alle Fische in einem Bereich ca. 100 m vom Kieler Leuchtturm entfernt gefangen.

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 03.05.2013
*Angelzeit:* 08.00 bis 12.00 Uhr und 16.00 bis 22.00 Uhr
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kieler Bucht
*Wind:* morgens 5 aus NO, rechtsdrehend, später abnehmend bis 3 
*Himmel: *Sonnig
*Drift:* wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 12-14 m
*Montage:* Alles was die Angelkiste hergab...
*Wer:* Ich + 3 Kumpels
*Fänge:* Ca. 30 Dorsche Ü50 zum mitnehmen, diverse Dorsche zurück, ca. 30 Platte in Pfannenmaß
*Sonstiges:* In der ersten Ausfahrt am Vormittag gingen uns 2 Platte an die Ruten... Am Kieler Leuchtturmging - am Vortag noch mit Fanggarantie - ging nichts. Bei der 2.Ausfahrt am Nachmittag war wieder der Kieler Leuchtturm ein Erfolg.Selbst die Lotsen fischten vom Leuchtturm und sicherten sich wie wir beobachten konnten ihr Abendessen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 04.05.2013
*Angelzeit:* 08.00 bis 14.00 Uhr 
*Kutter / Boot:* Kleinboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kieler Bucht
*Wind:* morgens 3-4 aus SW, später WNW zunehmend bis 5
*Himmel: *Sonnig
*Drift:* wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 12-14 m
*Montage:* Alles was die Angelkiste hergab...
*Wer:* Ich + 3 Kumpels
*Fänge:* 6 Dorsche Ü50 zum mitnehmen, diverse Dorsche zurück, ca. 10 Platte in Pfannenmaß
*Sonstiges:* Einmal mehr schönes Angeln am Leuchtturm. Das Wetter war super und lediglich Spritmangel brachte uns vorzeitig zurück in den Hafen, da ich keinen Bock mehr hatte nach Strande an die Tanke zu fahren...#c


----------



## basti81 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.05.2013
Angelzeit: 07.30 bis 15.30 Uhr 
Kutter / Boot: ms Tanja 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fahrrinne westlich von Fehmarn
Wind: sehr wenig
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: wenig bis gar nicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: k.a 
Montage: Pilker und beifänger
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, diverse Dorsche und Wittlinge zurück. Alle hatten ihre Fische gefangen. Es war ein sehr schöner Tag.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 05.05.2013
*Angelzeit:* 10.00 bis 16.00 Uhr 
*Kutter / Boot:* Rica
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Boltenhagen
*Wind:* morgens bft 3 in boen-4 aus SW, später ententeich, drehend auf nord schwachwindig
*Himmel: *Sonnig/Wolkenmix
*Drift:* erst zuviel, dann zuwenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* um 8m
*Montage:* Gummi und Wobbler, schlepplöffel
*Wer:* Andreas und ich
*Fänge:* 1x Flunder, 1x Steinbutt, 18 Dorsche, 13 schöne Krabbenfresser und eine Flunder entnommen.
*Sonstiges:* Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten konnten wir gut Fisch einsammeln, ärgerlich war, dass wir nur ein paar Versuchs-Wattis mitgenommen hatte..., null Mefokontakte, null Hornfischkontakte, 
der Angeltag hat echt spass gemacht, einziger Wermuthstropfen - beim trailer hat sich der Bootsanhänger von der Kupplung gelöst und ist schnurrstracks ins Wasser gerollt, Gottseidank ist nichts in die Brüche gegangen, aber der Schreck steckte mir in den Knochen.
Anbei wie immer ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## avio (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:*05.5.2013
Angelzeit:*6.00 bis 19.30 Uhr*
Kutter / Boot:*Vereinsboot - Nico III
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:*Neustädter Bucht
Wind:*morgens bft 2 aus SW, später ententeich, drehend auf nord schwachwindig
Himmel:*Sonnig
Fangtiefe: von 5 bis 20 m
Montage:*Gummi,Wobbler, Pilker
Wer: ich und zwei Kumpel
Fänge:*ein Dorsch
Sonstiges: Wir haben alles versucht, was wir dabei hatte, trotzdem ging es einfach nix... geschleppt, gepilkt....es hat jeder zwei bis drei Fische im Drill verloren un nichts mehr...
Wir haben nicht aufgegeben und werden am 9.5.13 in Großenbrode unser Glück versuchen.
P.s.Kein Hornhechtbiss.
Viel Petri
Viktor


----------



## KOCHI82 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.05.2013
Angelzeit: 07.30 bis 17.00 Uhr 
Kutter / Boot: Schlauboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Dazendorf
Wind: 3 aus Ost später abflauend
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: genau richtig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-7m
Montage: Morgens geschleppt später mit Gummifisch
Wer: Ich + Kumpel
Fänge:20 Dorsche und 5 o.6 Hornis

http://youtu.be/GtXRPVrARtk  Nochmal das Video zu dem Tag.


----------



## blassauge (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 06.05.2013
*Angelzeit:* 09.30 bis 16.30 Uhr 
*Kutter / Boot:* Mietboot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Kühlungsborn
*Wind:* gar nicht-ganz wenig
*Himmel: *Sonne bis leicht bewölkt
*Drift:* gar nicht bis viel zu wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 6m - 15m
*Montage:* Gummi, Wobbler, Pilker, Wattwrm...alles probiert
*Wer:* wir 2
*Fänge:* 10 Dorsche zum mitnehmen (max. 65cm), viele gaaanz kleine  
            zurück; 4x gute  Kliesche; 1x sehr schöner Hornhecht
*Sonstiges: z*u wenig Drift, viel probiert, trotzdem ein sehr schöner Tag


----------



## peiner freak (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 9,5,13
Zeit : 8,30-12,00
Hafen : Grömitz
Wind : -3bft
Tiefe : 10m
Montage : Deep Tail Dancer  in Orage/weiß & gelb/schwarz
Fang : 6 Dorsche über 45 cm und ca 10 wieder rein zu klein gewesen


----------



## elbetaler (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  10.05.2013
Wer :  ich
Zeit:  8.00-14.30 Uhr
Boot:  eigenes
Hafen: Tarnewitz
Wetter:  fast genauso, wie vorausgesagt (zunehmender ablandiger Wind SSW....1 bis juute 4/5, bewölkt/sonnig, trocken)
Welle/Drift:  ab mittags nix für Leute mit schwachem Magen
Wasser- u. Lufttemperatur:  Wasser 10-11°C / ca. 14°C
Fanggebiet:  Grossraum Boltenhagener Bucht
Fangtiefe:  9-13m
Fang:  15 gute Dorsche, 1 Horni
Köder/Methoden:  Schleppen, Pilken, Gufi....keine NK

Fazit:  dieses Mal noch einige Nemos wieder zurück. Die Dorsche sind prall gefressen, viel Nahrung vorhanden. Deshalb gibt es zeitweise wenig Bisse, wenn man am Spektrum vorbei angelt. Eine andere Besatzung hatte zwar 12 Hornis, aber keinen einzigen Dorsch, waren aber immer im gleichen Gebiet (Sichtweite).
Hornis sind noch dünn gesät. Habe aber trotzdem keine Mefo bekommen. Dafür aber jede Menge Kraut eingesammelt. Trotz Vorsteckblei.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## peiner freak (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 10,5,13
Zeit : 13,00-20,00
Hafen : Grömitz
Wind : 3-4bft
Tiefe : 6-17m
Montage : 2std geschleppt danach mit naturköder gelb orange perlen gedriftet
Fang : 22Dorsche 45-68cm 1Scholle 34cm


----------



## peiner freak (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 11,5,13
Zeit : 12,00-19,00
Hafen : Grömitz
Wind : 0-5 bft
Tiefe : 8-13m
Fang : 15 dorsche 45-50cm haufen nemos wieder rein


----------



## thomas19 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Und hier endlich mal wieder ne vernünftige Kutterfangmeldung:
Ort der Ausfahrt: Wismar
Kutter: MS "Christa"
Fanggebiet: erst Steinbeck bei Boltenhagen, dann vor Poel
Angeltiefe: 6-13 m
Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.05. 2013
Dauer der Fahrt: 7:00 - ca. 16:00 h
Wetter: heiter mit geleg. Schauern, SW-Wind 2-4, Seegang 0,5 m 
Wer: der Lübstorfer Angelverein + ich (24 Pers.)
Fänge: der Beste 7 Dorsche, ich 3 von 40-55 cm, ganzes Schiff ca. 40 stück
Erfolgreiche Köder: alle Pilkerfarben außer blau 75-80 g, 
                          rote o. gelbrote Twister
Bemerkungen: Thomas hat sich viel Mühe gegeben, ständig am Fisch zu bleiben, der Dorsch hat momentan viel Nahrung (große Tobse) u. beißt nur, wenn er Lust hat.
Petri thomas19 #h


----------



## peiner freak (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 12,5,13
Zeit : 8,00-11,00
Hafen : Grömitz
Wind : 3-4 bft
Tiefe : 7-11m
Köder : Wobbler 
Fang : 8 zu kleine dorsche alle wieder rein


----------



## Hecht32 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.05. - 12.05.2013
Kutter / Boot: Hai IV   |birthday:
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: meist laues Lüftchen
Himmel: Morgens grau, dann Sonne ohne Ende
Drift: kaum, werfen war Pflicht. Pilker um 40 - 60g, Gufi - 60g
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-12m
Jiggfarbe: Schwarz war Top, Orange ok
Pilkerfarbe: Morgens Orange/Schwarz, bei Sonne Rot/Schwarz bzw. dunkle Köder
Montage: Pilker solo, mit Jigg, Gufi
Wer: 6 Bayern, 3 Schwaben 
Fänge: 1 Steinbutt 1,2kg auf Keytech Jigg, 1 schöne Scholle, ansonsten jeden Tag die Wanne voll Dorsch 45cm (drunter wird nichts mitgenommen) bis 5kg. 
Sonstiges: Wie immer Top service und freundliche Crew an Board. Wer mit der Zeit geht und leicht fischt, fängt auch heute noch gut Dorsch vom Kutter. Leider gibt es immer noch zu viele Babymörder! #c
------------------


----------



## Silvio.i (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.05.2013
Kutter / Boot: Andreas seins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind: SO3, später NO4
Himmel: fast nur Sonne
Drift: Super bis etwas zu viel.
Fangtiefe: 7-12m
Köder: Wattwurm / Gufi / Rapalas
Wer: Leider nur ich 
Fänge: 1 Scholle / 1 Dorsch 50cm + 3 Nemos / 9 Dorsche 48-52cm. 
Sonstiges: Mehr Infos gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3894163#post3894163


----------



## peiner freak (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 18,5,13
Zeit : 11,00-17,30
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : Sonne-Bewölkt-Sonne-Regennnn nass bis auf die büxx
Tiefe : 7-18m
Köder : Wobbler , Wurm
Fang : meiner eins 6 Dorsche 45-50
              kollega 5 Dorsche 40-48 & 1 Scholle 31
              13 kleine wieder rein


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.05.2013
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen/ Durch die Brücke
Wind: SSW 4-5 abnehmend
Himmel:Leicht bewölkt
Drifterfekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: ~10m
Jiggfarbe:Rot/Glitter und Motoroil
Pilkerfarbe: nicht gefischt
Montage: Jiggen mit 2 Beifängern/ Snaps Blinker
Wer:Mein Schwager(Erstes mal Kutter),Ich+ca 15 andere.
Fänge:Schwager 5 Stk. 40-60cm, Ich 9Stk. 40-60cm. Rest geschätzte 40Stk. 40-60cm
Sonstiges: Herrlicher Tag auf der Einigkeit. Zuesrst dachte ich das Thomas westlich von Fehmarn sein Glück probieren möchte. Er ist dann aber im letzten Moment, wie alle anderen Schiffe die gefahren sind, noch Richtung Brücke abgebogen. Wir haben dann die ganze Zeit an der Festlandküste auf 10m gefischt. Morgens war es ein wenig schleppend mit den Fängen und es kamen viele Nemos. Gegen Mittag hat er dann nochmal 20min verholt und da wurde es dann wesentlich besser mit den Fängen. Bis zum verholen hatte mein Schwager 3 gejiggte und ich einen auf Snaps Blinker. Nach dem verholen konnte mein Schwager noch 2 maßige  auf die Planken legen, meinen Snaps hingegen scheint im neuen Gebiet ein Volltreffer zu sein. Ich konnte in einer Drift alleine 6 schöne Leos zum Landgang überreden und in der darauffolgenden Drift dann nochmal 2. dann war Abtuten.
Als Fangbesonderheiten kamen noch ein Hornhecht und 2 Steinbutt an Deck, wobei einer davon ein richtig schöner von ü50 war. Alles in allem wieder mal ein toller Tag an Bord der Einigkeit!!


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.2013 (15:15-17:45Uhr)
Kutter / Boot: Andreas seins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kühlungsborn
Wind: SW1, später W2-3
Himmel: bedeckt
Drift: war da
Fangtiefe: 7-10m
Köder: Rapalas
Wer: Ich (Schwiegerpapa war nur Steuermann)
Fänge: 14 Dorsche 43-54cm und eine 45er Mefo |jump:. 
Sonstiges: Mehr Infos gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3895376#post3895376http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3894163#post3894163


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.5.2013
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: burgtiefe / Fehmarn / staberhuk
Wind: morgens 2-3 später 0-1
Himmel: bedeckt, neblig diesig
Drift: abnehmend bis fast Stillstand 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5- 12m
Jiggfarbe: querbeet 
Pilkerfarbe: querbeet
Montage: pilk/jig ohne beifänger, schleppen mit wobblern
Wer:3 Personen 
Fänge: 10 maßige dorsche von Maß bis 60cm beim pilken, 7 maßige Dorsche beim schleppen mit nem Pointer und dtd 6m . 2 hænde voll untermaßige wieder rein. 
Sonstiges: 1steinbutt beim pilken. 
Ganz Fehmarn ist gelb und ich bekomme kein horni an den Haken?! Was ist da los


----------



## peiner freak (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 19,5,13
Zeit : 13,00-18,00 geschleppt
             19,00-00,00 naturköder Drift 
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : bedeckt halbe std miesel regen kaum wind
Tiefe : 8-12m
Kòder : Wobbler , Wurm , Nordseekraben 
Fang : ich 21 Dorsche 45-70cm 1 Seeskorpion 30cm
              kollega 15 Dorsche 45-52cm 2 platten 28&31cm


----------



## elbetaler (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  19.05.
Wer:  ich
Zeit:  (mit Pause) 7.30 - 16.00 Uhr
Boot:  eigenes
Hafen:  Boltenhagen/Tarnewitz
Wetter:  stark bewölkt, zeitw. neblig, trocken, umlaufender Wind S/SW/W/... mit 0 - 2/3 Bft.
Welle/Drift:  kaum / von garnix bis geht so
Wasser- und Lufttemperatur:  10-13 (!) / 9 - 15 °C
Fanggebiet:  Boltenhagen, Steinbeck
Fangtiefe:  8 - 12m
Fang:  zwei Dutzend gute Dorsche
Köder/Methoden:  Gufi´s (Shaker, Kopyto, LC), Pilker (Dieter E., DEGA .... 40 bis 60g)
Fazit:  Mit der Gewissheit, Fische im Revier zu haben, lässt es sich sehr entspannt angeln. Und man hat Zeit zum Experimentieren. Schonmaß habe ich für Dorsch mit 45cm festgelegt, es wäre einfach unverschämt und zuviel, alles "gerade so maßig" abzuknüppeln.
Geschleppte und geblinkerte Blinker brachten keinen Fisch, weder - noch. Zeitweise Fische an der Oberfläche zu sehen, aber was....? Keinen Hornikontakt, andere Angler auch nichts (Gespräche auf See und an Slippe).

Der Aussenparkplatz ist jetzt Park & Ride, kostet den Tag (Auto mit Trailer) 2.-€ und das BESTE: es gibt einen Fahrdienst (logisch....), der mich zur Slippe gebracht und nach Anruf nachmittags wieder abgeholt hat, ohne zus. Kosten. Das soll bis September aufrecht erhalten werden, um die Autos in der Saison aus Boltenhagen rauszukriegen.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 17-18-19.Mai
Wer: ich
Zeit: 7.30 - 15.30 Uhr
Boot: Klaus-Peter
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wetter: leicht bewölkt/sonnig 
Wind W/NW 2-4
Welle/Drift: wenig
Fanggebiet: westlich Fehmarn vor der Rinne
Fangtiefe: 14-17m
Fang: pro Tag ca. 5 für die Kiste
Köder/Methoden: Pilker und Gummis

Fazit: Mal wieder 3 tolle Tage auf der Klaus-Peter mit ca. 12 bis 25 anderen Anglern. Viele Kleindorsche ( pro Tag ca. 25 Stück gefangen ) ab 10cm unterwegs. Sollte ein gutes Zeichen sein.
Es kamen Dorsche bis gut 5 Kilo ans Deck.
Gaff- und Getränkeservice inkl. Unterhaltung wie immer top.
Fische gesucht und gefunden :vik:


----------



## Bubu63 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.05.13
Kutter / Boot: MS KAROLINE
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wind: 3 - 5 bft, abnehmend
Himmel: heiter
Drift: wenig - mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6m - 19m
Jiggfarbe: Jig lief nicht
Pilkerfarbe: kein Trend zu erkennen, Hauptsache leicht
Montage: solo
Wer: meinereiner + ca. 20Mann
Fänge: 15 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen

Sonstiges: Aufgrund der schlechten Fänge der Vortage schwante uns schon Böses. Doch nach starkem Wind aus nord-ost fuhr Käpt´n Bernd zuerst Staberhuk an. Dort wurden bei 6m-9m so einige  Dorsche gefangen, viele allerdings untermassig. Ab 10:00 Uhr ging es dann Richtung Osten ins tiefere Wasser ( bis 19m ), hier wurden die Dorsche dann größer.
Jeder fing seine Fische, Stimmung und Service an Bord stimmten !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Bubu63 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.05.13
Kutter / Boot: MS KAROLINE
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wind: 2 - 5 bft
Himmel: heiter
Drift: mittel - stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14m - 22m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: Kieler Blitz, orange-silber
Montage: solo
Wer: meinereiner + ca. 35Mann
Fänge: 8 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen

Sonstiges: Wieder ging es in  Richtung Osten ins tiefere Wasser ( diesmal bis 22m ), teilweise mit richtig viel Strom. Die Fänge waren anfangs schlecht, aber Bernd fand am Ende wieder seine Fische. Ab 12:30 wurde gut gefangen, allerdings mit Pilkern bis 150 gr.
Erneut herrschte an Bord eine sehr gute Stimmung. In Gesprächen mit der Crew wurde Kritik und Lob dankbar aufgenommen, selten in dieser Branche wie ich finde ! Es wurden teilweise sogar Knoten bei den Fahrgästen gelöst und es war immer jemand zum Gaffen da. Da tut sich was ! Der Käpt´n hat unermüdlich Fisch gesucht und hat sie mit ein bißchen Glück wie er zugab, auch gefunden. 
Ich hab mich jedenfalls sehr wohl gefühlt und werde wieder hinfahren. Die MS KAROLINE ist einfach gut und absolut zu empfehlen. 

Bis Tage

Bubu63


----------



## peiner freak (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 20,5,13 
Zeit : 13,00-17,00
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : bewölkt 1 std Sonne 
Kòder : Wobbler
Tiefe : 7-10m
Fang : ich 8 dorsche zwischen 45&60 
kollega 13 dorsche zwischen 45&63


----------



## ddmlui (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:*19.5.2013
*Wer:* ich und ca. 40 Weitere
*Kutter:* MS Einigkeit
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fanggebiet:* westl. Fehmarn vor Hauptfahrrinnne
*Wetter:* Nebel, trocken
*Wind:* zwischen 14 und 18 kn
*Drift:* mäßig bis kaum vorhanden
*Köder:* Solo-Pilker (Orange-silber, orange-grün) mit Twister am Einhänger, z.T. mit zusätzl. Beifänger, 13 cm GuFi in Pink/schwarz. 
*Fänge:* schon bessere Tage erlebt, viele Nemos und Wittlinge
*Fazit:* da meine Kühltruhe noch voll ist viel experimentiert. Mit mäßigem Erfolg. Crew wie immer top!
*Besonderheit:* Schweinswal in Bugwelle auf der Rückfahrt


----------



## meckchris (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:*20.5.2013
*Wer:*Kumpel+ ich
*Kutter:* eigenes Boot
*Hafen:*Boltenhagen
*Fanggebiet:*Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter:* Nebel, trocken
*Wind:* zwischen2-3bft
*Drift:* mäßig bis kaum vorhanden
*Köder:* Solo-Pilker Orange-rot,rot-schwarz,Meerforellenblinker
*Fänge:* 7 Dorsche,1Horni+1Seeskorpion 27cm auf weißen Twister
*Besonderheit:*viel Fisch auf dem Lot, aber beißfaul


----------



## udo81 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23./24./25.5.
Kutter / Boot: Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3/2/4-5
Himmel: bedeckt/Sonnenschein/Dauerregen
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-16 m
Köder: Gufi (motoroil)/ Pilker (orange)/ Beifänger (schwarz-rot)
Montage: Gufi solo, Pilker solo, Jigg mit 2 Beifängern
Wer: Sohnemann und ich
Fänge: 12 / 4 / 7
Sonstiges: Drei schöne Tage auf der Klaus-Peter. Am ersten und zweiten Tag Richtung Hohwachter Bucht, am dritten unter der Brücke durch. Motivierte Mannschaft und zum größten Teil prächtige Dorsche (60cm +)


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:*28.5.2013
*Wer:*Kumpel & ich
*Kutter*: Kleinboot
*Hafen*: Niendorf
*Fanggebiet:*Lübecker Bucht
*Wetter*: bewölkt, später Dauerregen
*Wind*: erst 2, dann 4-5 aus Nordost
*Drift*: erst wenig, dann extrem
*Köder*: Pilker n verschiedenen Dekors, Gummifisch und Beifänger
*Fänge*: 15 mitnehmbare Dorsche,(zwischen 45-61 cm) ca. 10 Stück wieder released
*Besonderheit*: viele kleine Dorsche, die großen musste man herauskristallisieren#h


----------



## flaps_full (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 01.06.2013	
*Kutter / Boot:* Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar vor Boltenhagen + Poel
*Wind:* 3-4 aus Nord
*Himmel:* Heiter
*Drift:* angenehm
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 10-20m
*Montage:* Pilker (50-90g, aller Farben und Formen) / Gummifisch  + 1 Beifänger 
*Wer:* ca 35 Mann auf dem Kutter
*Fänge:* Zu zweit 3 Dorsche zwischen 40 - 50cm. Von Schneider bis ca. 10 Fische war alles dabei. Gesamt ca 100 Stück auf dem Schiff.
*Sonstiges:* Viel Gefahren und gesucht. Eine Stelle brachte kruzeitig mehr Fisch, das ging aber nur eine halbe Stunde. Sonst sehr zähes angeln mit sehr vereinzelten Fängen. Man kann aber nicht sagen, dass nicht alles versucht wurde. Einige schöne Fische jenseits der 70cm auf dem Boot, leider nur nicht bei uns  Nächstes Wochenende versuche ich es noch mal...


----------



## thomas19 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag  der Ausfahrt: 3.6.2013
Kutter: MS "Einigkeit"
Wer: ca. 21 Leute, einschließlich mich
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: vor Großenbrode, später etwas mehr Ri. offene See
Fangtiefe: erst 10-11m, später etwas tiefer
Wind: NW 4-5
Seegang: bis 1,5m
Fänge: ich 2 Dorsche zum Mitnehemen,größter 56cm, 2 unterm.zurück
ein Hornhecht ist mir zurück ins Wasser gefallen.
Erfolgr. Köder: alle Dorschfänge bei mir mit schwarzem Twister m. leucht. Jigkopf(Glow in the Dark), die größten Dorsche auf dem Schiff wurden mit Gufi gefangen. Gufi 12-15cm mit 80g bleikopf, "in" ist die Farbe Motoroil o. Braun- Weiß+ Goldglitter.
Fazit: bei etwas rauer See wurden insgesamt ca. 60 z.T. recht große Dorsche gefangen. Bei optimaler Köderführung hätte jeder 4-5 Dorsche fangen können. Der beste hatte 6 D. zum Mitnehmen


----------



## Fish&Chips (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.05.2013
Kutter: Hai IV
Wer: ca. 30 Leute, einschließlich mich
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet:Richtung Fahrrinne aber noch recht flach
Fangtiefe: 9-12m 
Wind: NW 4-5
Seegang: bis 1,0m
Fänge: Gesamt 25stk, 8 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen,größter ü60cm, 
Erfolgr. Köder: alles ging Jig oder Pilker rot/schwarz...
Fazit: Schöner Tag immer ging was 2 auf einen Streich bei erster Drift. 
Viel haben ihren Fisch gefangen.


----------



## Fish&Chips (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.06.2013
Kutter: Hai IV
Wer: ca. 25-30 Leute, einschließlich mich
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: Unter der Brücke durch, dann zwischen Fehmarn und Großenbroode über den Seetangwiesen
Fangtiefe: 7-9m 
Wind: NW 5-6 in Böen sehr stürmisch
Seegang: bis 1,5m
Fänge: Gesamt 12stk, 7 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen,größter ü65cm, 
Erfolgr. Köder: Jig oder Pilker japanrot/schwarz...
Fazit: War das ein Wind. Gefühlvolles Angeln kaum möglich. Irgendwann war aber immer mal ein guter Fisch dran. Nicht alle haben ihren Fisch gefangen.
Es wurde aber immer wieder eine Stelle gesucht wo Fische waren...


----------



## Amigo-X (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.06.2013 / 18:30 - 22:00 h
Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Kante 
Wind: kein
Himmel: BLAU
Drift: 0,5 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 11 -12 Meter
Gummifisch: Farbe egal
Pilkerfarbe:nicht benutzt
Wer: nur ich
Fänge: 5 Dorsche ( 45 - 50 ) cm 
Sonstiges: Erst garnichts, mit dem Sonnenuntergang kamen die Dorsche


----------



## Amigo-X (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09:06.2013 / 8:00-1500 h
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode, Knüllen, Staberhuk ,Katharinenhof.
Wind: Nordwest 3-4
Himmel: Wolkig
Drift:0.5 - 1 Ktn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 9 - 18 Meter
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Gummifisch alle Farben 
Wer: ich hatte 2 Mitangler 
Fänge: 9 Dorsche mitgenommen.  
Sonstiges: Sehr mühsames Fischen. alles durchprobiert. Es sind viele kleine Dorsche und stellenweise Alulatten unterwegs.  Entweder sind die Dorsche im Urlaub oder die Fischer waren fleissig. Auch auf anderen Booten wurde nur mäßig gefangen... Also soweit wir gehört haben...


----------



## flaps_full (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 09.06.2013	
*Kutter / Boot:* Peter 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar / vor Poel+Rerik
*Wind:* 3-4 aus West
*Himmel:* Bewölkt
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 15-25m
*Montage:* Pilker + 1 Beifänger (rot)
*Wer:* ca 40 Mann auf dem Kutter
*Fänge:* Ich 4 Dorsche zwischen 55-60cm, 2 kleine wieder zurück. 
*Sonstiges:* War bei bewölktem Himmel und etwas Wind ganz schön kühl für Juni aufm Wasser. Zuerst wurde im Flacheren an der Küste vor Rerik gefischt, danach ging es ins Tiefe weiter raus. Die Fänge haben aber im Laufe des Tages nachgelassen. Laut Bootsman Martin ist das Wasser immernoch zu kalt.  Zur Zeit sind es halt keine Massenfänge, dafür stimmt die Größe vom Fisch.


----------



## allrounder (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.06.2013
Kutter / Boot: Peter 2
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar 
Wind: 3-4 aus West
Himmel: Bewölkt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-25m
Montage: Pilker + 1 Beifänger (rot)
Wer: ca. 40 mann
Fänge: 10 Dorsche, bis 80cm. 2 oder 3 Untermaßige
Sonstiges:War meine erste Tour auf der Peter. Und ich war angenehm überrascht.  Top sauberes Schiff, der Bootsmann versteht seinen Job. Fische wurden auch gut gefangen. Was will man mehr.  Ich werde bestimmt mal wieder vorbei schauen.


----------



## allrounder (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.5.
Kutter / Boot: Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind:4-5
Himmel: Dauerregen
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-16 m
Köder: Pilker, Jiggen
Montage: Pilker solo, Jiggen mit 2 Beifängern
Wer: ich und 15 andere
Fänge: 8
War bis auf den Dauerregen eine schöne Ausfahrt.


----------



## allrounder (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.5.
Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind:3-4
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: wenig-Normal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18-30 m
Köder: Pilker
Montage: Pilker mit 1 Beifänger
Wer: ich und 40 andere
Fänge: 6
War eine nette Ausfahrt. Bis auf Haken durch meinen Finger. Den hat Thomas aber fachmännisch versorgt. (zum Glück gibt es scharfe Seitenschneider)


----------



## Franky D (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



allrounder schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.5.
> Kutter / Boot: MS Einigkeit
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
> Wind:3-4
> ...


 
ach du warst das an den tag|rolleyes hatte das nur beim angeln mitbekommen alles wieder gut verheilt?


----------



## Matze 28 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt : 10.6
Kutter / Boot   : Schlauchi ;-)
Fanggebiet: Eckernförder Bucht 
Angelzeit: von ca.8 bis 13 uhr
Wind :  2/3
Himmel :  Anfangs Neblig später sonnig
Drift : wennig
Angel/ Fangtiefe : 8-13 m
Köder: Twister solo am 30 g Kopf / Braun
Wer : Ich 
Fänge : 22. Dorsche mitgenommen, und ca 10 C&R
Die Grundrute mit Wattis wurde nichtmal angeschaut, und die Dorsche waren voll mit kleinen Heringen und Krebsen.


----------



## amberjack (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.6.2013
Kutter: MS "Einigkeit"
Wer: ca. 25 Leute, einschließlich mich
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: Fahrrinne
Fangtiefe: 10-20 m
Wind: keiner, Ententeichwetter, Sonne satt + Sonnenbrand #h
Fänge: 14 Dorsche + 1 Wittling, 7 Dorsche wieder zurück 
Erfolgr. Köder: ich Pilker braun-schwarz (75-85 g) + 1 Beifänger (motoroil), in einer Drift 5 Fische nur auf den motoroil Beifänger - die Farbe hat an dem tag gepasst,
Fazit: Wie immer klasse, meiner Meinung das beste Schiff, tolle Crew - Wolfgang wie immer schnell mit dem Gaff + geübt beim filetieren, weit und breit kein andere kutter aus dem hafen zu sehen


----------



## amberjack (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.6.2013
Kutter: MS "Einigkeit"
Wer: ca. 20 Leute, einschließlich mich
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: über den Seetangwiesen, irgenwo in Dänischen Gewässern
Fangtiefe: 10-12 m
Wind: anfangs leichter Wind, später dann starker Regen und etwas mehr Seegang
Fänge: 18 Dorsche + 1 Wittling, 9 Dorsche wieder zurück 
Erfolgr. Köder: Pilker ohne Drilling (100-125g) + 2x Beifänger und einfach nur über die Wiesen gezogen - kein Seetang am Drilling und mit die meisten Fische an Bord - perfekte Taktik für diesen Tag - Glück gehabt
Fazit: Wie immer klasse, meiner Meinung das beste Schiff, tolle Crew - Wolfgang wie immer schnell mit dem Gaff + geübt beim filetieren, weit und breit kein andere kutter aus dem hafen zu sehen


----------



## Striker2111 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo, 

hat jemand von aktuellen Makrelenfängen auf der Nordsee zu Berichten???


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo #h Guck mal unter Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010 :m


----------



## funcarve (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort: Warnemünde
Tag: 19.06. 6.00-14.00Uhr
Kutter: "Chemnitz" (Rote Flotte)
Gebiet: Kadettrinne
Fänge: Schnitt 15 Stk. pro Angler
Größe: 40-50cm, teilweise bis 60cm, Bester 90cm
Köder: beste Erfolge auf Einzelpilker bis 100g, ansonsten auf alles was "gezappelt" hat
Wetter: erst bedeckt, ab 10.00Uhr Sonne
Wind: kaum, max. 2
Drift: kaum
Fazit: auch mit der "Roten Flotte" kann fischen Spass und Erfolg bringen, großes Lob an dieser Stelle
Gruss funcarve


----------



## peiner freak (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 22,6,13
Zeit : 16-20 uhr
Boot : Eigenes 
Hafen : Grömitz 
Wetter : Sonne teilweise bewölkt 
Wind : 2-4 bft 
Tiefe : 10-14m
Köder : Gf in orange gelb , Deep tail dancer rot/schwarz -blau/rot-orange/Uv
Fang : 6 Dorsche 45 - 64cm
Wieder rein : 1 meerforelle 40 cm & 11 dorsche - 45 cm


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.6.2013
Kutter: "Klaus Peter"
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ca. 10 Leute
Fanggebiet: vor Großenbrode
Fangtiefe: um 13m
Wind: keiner, Ententeichwetter, Sonne satt 
Köder: Gufi, mit 30g Kopf 
Fänge: 11 Dorsche mitgenommen


Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.6.2013
Kutter: "Klaus Peter"
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ca. 10 Leute
Fanggebiet: vor Meeschendorf - Staberhuk
Fangtiefe: um 16m
Wind: quasi nix, Ententeichwetter, Sonne satt 
Köder: Gufi war der Bringer
Fänge: 13 Dorsche mitgenommen (viele kleine wieder zurück)


Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.6.2013
Kutter: "Klaus Peter"
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ca. 10 Leute
Fanggebiet: vor Meeschendorf - Staberhuk
Fangtiefe: um 16m
Wind: 2-3 Ost
Köder: Gufi 50g
Fänge: 6 Dorsche mitgenommen (viele kleine wieder zurück) eher schleppender Tag für mich, generaell wurde aber besser gefangen als die Tage zuvor

Fazit: Super 3 Tage mit Guten Fischen und Stroh-Hut-Wetter. Wie gewohnt nette Leute auf der "Klaus-Peter"


----------



## Herbynor (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.06.2013 
Kutter: Blauort
Hafen: Büsum
Wer: Auf dem Schiff waren ca. 40 davon wir 8 Angler
Fanggebiet: kurz vor Helgoland
Fangtiefe: fast nur flach
Wind: Süd-West 5 ließ aber sehr gut nach
Köder: Herings Paternoster
Fänge: 40 Makrelen

Wir 8 Angler hatten 175 Makrelen aber auf dem Schiff wurde im allgemeinen gut gefangen. Die Makrelen waren 
zwischen 30 cm und 35 cm groß.


----------



## blue pearl (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren gestern auch mal wieder draußen.  Die Dorsche bissen ganz gut, allerdings nur auf Gummi. Waren sehr viele kleine unterwegs die wieder schwimmen 18 gute konnten wir am ende mitnehmen.


----------



## peiner freak (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 23,6,13
Zeit : 16,00-22,00 uhr
Boot : Eigenes
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : sonne bewölkt 20 min regen 
Wind 2-5 bft
Tiefe 11-14m
Köder : DTD, Wattwurm
Fang : 12 Dorsche & 4 Heringe


----------



## basti81 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort: Fehmarn
Tag: 21.06. 7.00-15.00Uhr
Kutter: MS Silverland / Burgstaaken
Gebiet: Südöstlich, später etwas mehr östlich vor Fehmarn
Fänge: 2 Dorsche 1 Wittling zum mitnehmen, meist nur Minidorsche
Größe: 45 -55 cm
Köder: Pilker mit Jig als Beifänger oder Wattwarum am Seitenarm
Wind: mäßig bis stark
Drift: war ok
Fazit: Leider war die Besatzung sehr unaufmarksam, ganz im Gegensatz zu den meisten Kuttern die von Heiligenhafen aus fahren. Es hatte den Anschein, das der Capt. auf Grund des Wetter nicht wirklich weit weg von der Küste fahren wolle.


----------



## peiner freak (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 24,6,13
Zeit : 12,00-16,00 Uhr
Boot : Eigenes
Hafen : Grömitz
Wetter : sonne bewölkt
Wind : 2-4 Bft
Tiefe: 9-11m
Köder : DTD 
Fang : 9 Dorsche 57-65cm 1 hering 
Wieder rein : 5 dorsche 1 Meerforelle 
soooo jetzt ist erstmal wieder 3 wochen Angelfrei heulll....


----------



## TomFrentz (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

29.06.13
Warnemünde, Kutter Hanno-Guenther
45, 00 € mit Eintopf zum Mittag
6::00 -14:00 Uhr
Wetter: Regen
Wind: 3-4
Tiefe: 16-20 
Köder: Pilker ohne Beifänger, gedeckte Farbe rot grün, rot schwarz
Fang: Dorsch von 38-60, 12 Stück, ca.10 kleinere wieder zurück.
Am Tag vorher gleicher Kutter 200 Dorsche bei 17 Anglern.


----------



## elbetaler (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  29.06.
Wer:  Arthur und ich
Zeit:  6.00 - 14.00 Uhr
Boot:  eigenes
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter:  kalt und regnerisch
Wind:  südliche Richtungen um 3 Bft.
Welle und Drift:  seewärts zunehmend ca. 40cm, starke Drift
Wasser- und Lufttemperatur:  15 / 12 bis 17°C
Fanggebiet:  Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  12 bis 16m
Fang:  30 Dorsche 45 bis 55cm und 2 Köhler (Seelachs)|bigeyes, Kumpel hat 17 Dorsche
Köder und Methoden:  Wobbler (schlecht), Pilker (besser), Gufi´s (der Superbringer), Farben von japanrot bis schwarz

Fazit:  Viele Kontakte und Fehlbisse und schöne Fische gefangen, trotz des bescheidenen Wetters. Wir fühlten uns beschützt und sicher, da der KÜSTENSCHUTZ anwesend war:q, denn trotz werkstattfrischem Motor bleibt doch immer ein Risiko, besonders bei stark ablandigem Wind. Glückwunsch an den w.-finder! Die Vorhersage hat genau gestimmt.
Selten so ein kurzweiliges Angeln erlebt, wobei auch noch etliche Fast-Maßige wieder schwimmen durften. Und, meine ersten Seelachse in der Ostsee gefangen. Wann kommen die Thune, Orkas und Kroko´s? #c #6 :vik:


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.07.2013 
Kutter: Meine Rica
Wer: Mein alter Herr, meine Tochter und ich
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 13 - 22 Meter
Wind: West 2 abnehmend
Köder: Gummifisch in Motoroil,, Wobbler mit vorgeschalteten Blei, Pilker blausilber, schlepplöffel/Watwurm
Fänge: 12 Dorsche, davon 10 mitgenommen, 2 Platte

Fazit: am morgen enttäuschend, ein Schlechtwettergebiet hätte uns benahe die Angeltour abbrechen lassen, ein Lichtfenster im Wolkengrau lies uns hoffen und wir wurden fürs`durchhalten belohnt. 
Die Fische standen weit gestreut, suchen und sammeln war angesagt, einige Boote hatten genullt, andere hatten reichlich Wittlinge, ein paar Dorsche und Platte 

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## elbetaler (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#h  Alles richtig! Und trotzdem besteht offenbar der allgemeine Wunsch, sich über die Meldungen auszutauschen. Dazu müsste ein "angelehnter" Trööt aufgemacht werden.
Es liest sich nämlich nicht gerade gut, wenn erwachsenen Leuten der Mund verboten wird. #q
Miteinander reden und austauschen ist bestimmt besser.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## flaps_full (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210584&page=11


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

OT wurde gelöscht, die letzten beiden Postings lasse ich als Hinweis stehen.
Ab jetzt wieder nur Fangmeldungen! #h


----------



## elbetaler (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  4.7.13
Wer:  Lothar und ich
Zeit:  6.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Boot:  meinseins
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter und Wind:  morgens 3-4 Bft. W, abnehmend, mittags 0 Windstärken und pralle Sonne, etwas geregnet hat es vormittags auch
Welle/Drift:  sehr wechselhaft
Wasser und Luft:  17°C / 24°C
Fanggebiet:  Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  15 bis 22m

Fang:  6 Dorsche (best=67cm), 1 Meerforelle (53cm / 1,4kg), 2 Köhler (33 und 37cm), 5 Hornis
Köder/Methoden:  Pilker und Gufis in gedeckten Farben, Wobbels versch.
Lothar:  1 Dorsch, 1 Horni

Leider konnten wir den letzten Erfolg nicht wiederholen #q, obwohl da nur paar Tage vergangen waren#c.
Anderer Wind, starke Sonne und vor allem die Wassertemperatur haben wohl den Fischen nicht zugesagt. Und mit der Wassererwärmung sinkt der Sauerstoffgehalt. Gesucht, gesucht und kaum was gefunden. An der gelben Tonne war dann eine kleine Bootsversammlung, aber bei den anderen ging auch nix.
Und auf der Lübecker Ecke scheint es ja auch nicht so pralle zu sein, wenn schon die "Prof. Oefterding" ebenfalls zur Tonne kommt ?! :m
Oder weiß einer was anderes zu berichten?
Positiv:  Die Köhler sind noch da. Und immerhin wurden 4 Fischarten-Fische gefangen. 
Insgesamt ein gelungener Angeltag. 


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

hier die mefo zu elbetalers beitrag. petri


----------



## knutemann (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:Heute
Kutter / Boot:MS Storkow
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind:3 aus S.W.
Himmel:Anfangs bedeckt danach Sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-20m
Jiggfarbe: ausschließlich Japanrot
Pilkerfarbe:bei mir ausschließlich auf rot/schwarz
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: 13 andere und meinereiner
Fänge: insg. k.A. , ich ca. 60 davon 7 zum Mitnehmen von 45-60cm
Sonstiges:Ich war das erste Mal auf dem Kutter und sehr angetan. Kpt. Lothar wies schon zu Anfang mehrfach auf das Einhalten der Mindestgröße hin, da zu erwarten war, dass auch , wie in letzter Zeit, ein Großteil der Dorsche untermaßig sein würde. Sobald er bemerkte, dass in der Drift kein bzw. nur untermaßige Dorsche da waren, verlegte er den Kutter sofort. 
Ansonsten sehr zu empfehlender Kutter #6


----------



## Möwe01 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.07.2013
Kutter / Boot: FK Möwe
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Bensersiel /vor Langeoog
Wind:2 aus S.W.
Himmel: Anfangs bedeckt danach Sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe: 
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage: versch. Makrelenpaternoster
Wer: ca.40 Leute
Fänge: allgem. schlecht, Ich 12 Stück-Ca.20 war hoch#c
Sonstiges: Kutter und Besatzung wie immer sehr zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit , alles versucht, aber der Fisch war nur einzeln vertreten. Nur vereinzelte kleinere Möwenschwärme gesichtet.

Ansonsten sehr zu empfehlender Kutter #6


----------



## N00blikE05 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.07.2013
Kutter / Boot: Schlauchi
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Dornumersiel (vor Langeoog/Baltrum)
Wind: 1-2 N
Himmel: Nur Sonne#6
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17-23m
Montage:  Makrelenpaternoster (Weiße Federn und Grüne Fischhautimitate mit Leuchtkugeln)
Wer:  2 Freunde und ich
Fänge: ca 200 Makrelen und zusätzlich ca 100 kleine wieder reingeschmissen. Viele große Schwärme mit kleinen Makrelen. War wirklich ermüdend die vielen kleinen Makrelen wieder reinzuschmeißen. Später ins tiefere gefahren und dort konnten wir nur mittelgroße Makrelen fangen.


----------



## comet-daniel (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.2013 von 07:00 bis 10:30                                                                         Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Wismar /zwischen Insel Poel u.  Boltenhagen 
Wind:1-2 aus Norden 
Himmel: Sonnig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15-16
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Rot/Orange 
Wer: Vaters -Ich 
Fänge: 30leos  . 20 Richtig gute Dorsche 10 zwischen 2-3kg 6 wurden wieder zurück gesetzt


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.2013 
Boot: Meine Rica
Fanggebiet:Boltenhagen 
Wind:1-2 aus Norden 
Himmel: Sonne satt, wolkenlos
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16 m - 20 m
Pilkerfarbe:silber/grün mit Heringspaternoster, Schlepplöffel/Watwurm
Wer:Ich, Kumpel hat verpennt
Fänge: 11 Dorsche, 9 feiste Leos´durften mit, 2 Heringe, 1x Scholle, 1x Seelachs 
Fazit: Schade das mein Kumpel den Tag verpennt hat, ansonsten kurzweiliges Angeln, mein erster Ostsee-Seelachs ging mir an den Haken, 2 x Heringe und 1 x Scholle gabs noch zum Schluß.
Anbei ein paar Bilder


----------



## FischermanII (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.07.2013 
Boot: MS Zufriedenheit
Fanggebiet:Warnemünde / Darß 
Wind:1-2 aus Norden - Ost 
Himmel: Sonne satt, wolkenlos
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 12 m
Pilkerfarbe: nur gedeckte Farbe Schwarz; Rot-Schwarz; Beifänger auch nur Braun und Motoroil vereinzelte Fänge auch auf rot-Schwarze Twister aber eher wenig und fast nur kleine
Wer:30 Mann 16 von uns aus dem Verein
Fänge: Jeder hat Fisch gefangen der eine mehr der andere weniger, ich hatte 17 Dorsche wovon ich 9 mitgenommen habe Grenzwertige durfte weiter wachsen. Größter Fisch der Tour war 73 cm
Zum Schiff: Driften wurden sehr lange ausgesessen auch wenn keine Fische mehr kamen. die letzte Drift war die typische "kommt wieder Drift" Fische größer als vorher und zahlreicher ist schon seltsam gewesen.
aber schönes Wetter schöne Ausfahrt jeder mit Fisch eigentlich kann man nicht viel mehr verlangen


----------



## Alex1986 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 06.07.2013
Angelzeit: 6:30 Uhr - 13 Uhr
Fangzeit: Erst sehr gut, später nur noch vereinzelnt
Fangtiefe: 16m - 20m 
Boot: MS Südwind 
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken 
Wer: Unsere 15er Gruppe und noch 25 weitere 
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: strahlender Sonnenschein und keine Wolke am Himmel 
Drift: erst gut, später fast gar nicht mehr 
Jigfarbe: Japanrot, Schwarz, Braun 
Pilkerfarbe: Orange/silber, Grün/Rot, Grün
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling
Anzahl: Ich hatte 6 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und 13 die wieder zurück durften. Der Rest hatte so im durchschnitt seine 1-2 Fische. Es wurden maßenweise untermassige Dorsche gefangen, die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen! :a
Gewicht/Größe: Wir haben alles ab 40 cm mitgenommen. Die größen lagen so bei ca 40cm-55cm!
Sonstiges: Sind schon um 6 Uhr rausgefahren, da Hafenfest war und unser Schiff als Begleitschiff bei der Kutterregatta mitfuhr. Auch wenn es etwas eng war, weil der Kutter restlos ausgebucht war, war es ein super Angeltag!:m


----------



## Alex1986 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.07.2013
Angelzeit: 7:45 Uhr - 13 Uhr
Fangzeit: Es wurde den ganzen Tag über, bei jedem Stopp gefangen
Fangtiefe: 18m-23m 
Boot: MS Südwind 
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken 
Wer: Unsere 15er Gruppe und noch 12 weitere
Wind: Morgens 1, später Ententeich Wetter
Himmel: Blauer Himmel und Sonne ohne Ende
Drift: Über den ganzen Tag super
Jigfarbe: Japanrot, Neongelb, Braun, Grün
Pilkerfarbe: Rot/Grün Orange/Silber, Pink, Schwarz/Rot
Fischart: Dorsch, Wittling, Seelachs und ein Butt 
Anzahl: Ich hatte 27 Wittlinge in super Größen und 9 schöne Küchendorsche zum mitnehmen, wobei 3 so ca 2-3 Kg hatten! Jeder hatte so im durchschnitt 12 Wittlinge und 4 Dorsche!
Gewicht/Größe: Bis 8:45 Uhr hatte jeder so im durchschnitt 10 Wittlinge in beachtlichen Größen! Dann fuhren wir ein Stück weiter und ab 9:10 Uhr fing dann auch jeder seinen Dorsch. Der Kapitain fuhr die Stopp so gut an, dass man nur ablassen musste, so dass auch die Anfänger ihre Dorsche fingen! Die Größen der Dorsche lagen so bei 45cm - 80cm! Zwischendurch wurden auch ab und zu ein paar kleine Seelachse gefangen!
Sonstiges: Auch der 2. Angeltag unseres Angelwochenendes war super!:vik: 
Unsere Gruppe war mal wieder hochzufrieden mit der Crew, der Unterkunft und natürlich auch dem Fang!!!!:m
Auch das Wetter spielte super mit.
Wir freuen uns jetzt schon aufs nächste Jahr!!!!!!!!!!
|jump:


----------



## flaps_full (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 07.07.2013	
*Kutter / Boot:* Peter 2
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar vor Boltenhagen + Poel bis kurz vor Grömitz
*Wind:* sehr, sehr wenig
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Drift:* so gut wie null
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* um die 20m
*Montage:* Pilker (50-90g, meist rot oder orange) + 1 Beifänger/ Dorschfliege 
*Wer:* ca 35 Mann auf dem Kutter
*Fänge:* Ich 10 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 65cm, 2 Wittlinge. 
*Sonstiges:* Begründet durch den nichtvorhandenen Winde/Drift musste er sehr genau suchen. Einige Male auch Volltreffer mit allen Ruten krumm beim ersten ablassen. Nur trieb man dann ohne Drift nicht weiter, sondern blieb auf der Stelle stehen. Der Kapitän war sehr bemüht und Maddin war auch gut drauf!


----------



## Hornburg (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?
Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.07.2013	
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Büsum
Wind: 3-4
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mäßig 
Angel / Fangtiefe: tief bis flach
Montage: Makrelenvorfach Rosa, weiß, Grün
Wer: ca. 40 Mann auf dem Kutter
Fänge: zu zweit ca. 180 Makrelen 
Sonstiges: relativ kleine Makrelen.#c Im Durchschnitt ca. 25 cm.
Anfangs noch im Möwenschwarm gefangen, dann gab es keine Möwenschwärme mehr, aber Eggi hat die Makos trotzdem gefunden. :m
Fazit: ein Super Tag!


----------



## peiner freak (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin ich wollte gestern eigendtlich nur slippen und das boot zum
Liegeplatz fahren aber es hat einfach zu doll gekribbelt 
war vor grömitz eine halbe std unterwegs und gleich beim
ersten mal runter lassen gleich einen schönen dorsch von
78 cm & ca 4,5 kg top urlaubsanfang


----------



## offense80 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.07
Kutter / Boot : Ms Blauort
Heimathafen/Seegebiet: Büsum
Wind: 4-5 
Drift: mäßig
Himmel: Bewölkt, zwischendurch kurz sonnig
Fangtiefe: Mittelwasser und Grund
Methode: Makrelenpaternoster
Wer: ca 40 Mann
Fänge: Auf dem ganzen Schif wurden Massen an Makrelen gefangen. Wir hatten mit 2 Mann ca. 250 Stück. Pro Mann waren locker 100 Makrelen drin. 12.30 Uhr war die Tour zuende, denn jeder hatte die Kiste VOLL! Sind dann wirklich langsam zurück gefahren, damit man seine Fische ausnehmen konnte, und trotzdem wurde es verdammt knapp. Viele kleinere Makrelen waren dabei, aber auch die eine oder andere von annehmbahrer Größe. Eggi hat einen riesen Möwenschwarm immer wieder angefahren, und es kam häufig vor, das alle Ruten gleichzeitig krumm waren.
Alles in allem ein perfekter Angeltag. :l


----------



## elbetaler (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

|bigeyes... Petri! an meinen Vorredner P.F.
Ja, so kann´s gehen, aber.....:

Datum:  13.7.
Wer:  Matze und ich
Zeit:  6 bis 13 Uhr
Boot:  eigenes
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter:  tw. bewölkt, sonnig, strammer Wind aus West ca.3 bis 4
Welle/Drift:  für ein Kleinboot schon grenzwertig (4,80x1,90)
Wassertemperatur:  18°C
Fanggebiet:  um Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  12 bis 15m
Fang:  drei gute (nicht rekordverdächtige) Dorsche, 1x Nemo, 1x Wittling
Köder/Methoden:  Jiggen, Pilken, Gufis (Köpfe bis 80g)

Fazit:  Die Wettervorhersagen waren zwar zutreffend, aber man hofft ja immer auf das Beste! Leider hatte ich mich verzockt, sodass wir nicht auf die angestrebten Spots fahren konnten, denn der hartnäckige Wind#q und die sich aufbauende Welle waren einfach zuuu fett. 
Im 18° warmen Wasser treiben viele kleine Algen, da kann man nicht von Sichttiefe sprechen. Mitunter gute Anzeigen von Einzelfischen, die sich aber weder soft noch mit aggressivem Führungsstil überzeugen liessen. Nun, die Sommerfischerei hat auch ihre Gesetze. Die Fische folgen eben nicht nur ihrer Nahrung, sondern auch dem Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser. Denn was nützt ein breites Nahrungsangebot, wenn man fast erstickt? Also wenn ich ein Dorsch wäre, würde ich auch aus dieser "Todeszone" flüchten!
Ja, ja - freut euch nur, ihr lieben Fische! Und wachst schön weiter, es wird auch wieder anders kommen! :m


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## peiner freak (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

nabend war die letzten 3 nächte draußen wie immer vor grömitz
fang dorsche nur zu kleine aber 14 aale & 78 platten 
gretz Björn


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kieler Bucht heute zähes Angeln, wenn man den Fisch gefunden hat gute Fänge bei guter Größe. 
10 Dorsche ü60 diverse Platte in vernünftigen Größen.
Köder war egal, wenn Fisch da dann auch drann.

Nur die Fleischqualität ist trotz bester Kühlung nicht der Hitt, wenn es bei dem Wetter nochmal los geht dann wird reines C&R betrieben.


----------



## Topic (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 20.07
Wer: ich
Zeit: 10 bis 18
Boot: vereins boot
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: bombe..sonnenschein..erst ne leichte briese..nachhher sogut wie kein wind
Welle/Drift:erste bisschen..nachher ententeich

Fanggebiet: Redewisch
Fangtiefe: 15 bis 17 m
Fang: ca. 35 dorsche
Köder/Methoden:  pilken,beifänger, heringspatanoster

Fazit: sehr schönes und angehmes angeln, sehr gute durchschnittsgröße..keine nemos..alle so zwischen 45-65 cm.....einige fische releasd und und paar gute beim hochholen verloren...hat mit der 30 gr spinnrute sehr viel spaß gemacht....hinzufügen möchte ich noch das die meisten fische auf heringspaternoster gebissen haben...beifänger und pilker liefen auch aber bei weitem nicht so gut....

sehr schöner angeltag....nächsten sonntag gehts wieder los ^^ die vorfreude is groß


----------



## Chips (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 20.07.2013
Boot: Kleinboot
Hafen: Lippe (Hohwacht)
Wer?: Ich
Wetter: Sonnig und wenig Drift
Fangtiefe: 15-17m
Köder: erst Heringsvorfach m. Pilker, danach Twister
Fang: ca. 25 Heringe, 1 Makrele und 12 Dorsche ü. 50cm

Am Nachmittag gestartet und mühsam Heringe gesucht, meist immer nur einen am Haken gehabt. Gegen Abend dann einen Dorschschwarm gefunden und Suuuper gefangen, ca 20 Nemos unter 50cm wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:  20.07.2013 / 21.07.2013    
22.00 - 6.00 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: Meine Riica
Seegebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind:  Ententeich bis Bft 1
Drift: In der Nacht fast keine, am Morgen geschmeidig
Fangtiefe: ca. 14 - 15 Meter
Montage: Pilker silber/grün am Heringspaternoster,
Schlepplöffel mit Wattis garniert
Wer: ich
Fänge: ca. 60 Dorsche, viele unter 45cm, 19 feiste entnommem, 1x Flunder, 1x Seelachs
Fazit:
Um mich der z.Z. extremen Sonneneinstrahlung nicht auszusetzen bin ich Gestern das erste Mal Nachts zum Fischen auf die Ostsee gefahren. 
Bis ca. 24.00 Uhr hatte ich ein paar gute Dorsche im Sack, die Plattfische wollten nicht, weiss der Geier warum, zwei direkt am Boot verloren.
Ab Mitternacht bis ca. 3.00 Morgens hatte ich so gut wie keinen Kontakt, dafür aber schön Kaffee geschlürft und einige Glimmstengel inhalliert. Gut das ich meine Jacke eingepackt hatte, denn es wurde frisch und es kam kurzzeitig Seenebel auf.
Nach dem der Mond sich langsam verabschiedete und der Sonneaufgang bevor stand, setzte das große Fressen ein, 
der echte Wahrnsinn, die Fische standen gestapelt, 
runterlassen sitzt, ausgestiegen, sitz.
Innerhalb von 3 Stunden gingen mir ca. 50 Dorsche ans Band!
Die ganze Nacht waren die Fischer am werkeln, keine Ahnung was die da trieben, Stellnetze heben oder legen war es nicht, sie lagen mit ihrem voll beleuchteten Boot ca. 1 Km  vor der Steilküste.
Geile Nacht, geiles Angeln!
Anbei ein paar Eindrücke...


----------



## Amigo-X (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.07.13
Boot: Eigenes Boot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Staberhuk
Wind: West Nordwest erst Bft 2-3 später 0
Himmel: Summerfeeling pur
Drift: 0,5 - 0 Ktn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 18 -21 Meter
Gummifischfarbe: egal
Pilkerfarbe: egal
Montage: Erst Gummifisch, Farbe war egal, wenn Dorsche durchzogen wurde alles angebotene geschnappt. Am Nachmittag fingen wir fast nur noch auf Pilker solo, auch hier war die Farbe egal. 
Wer: Hatte diesmal 2 Mitfahrer, Axel und Stefan 
Fänge: 42 gute Dorsche 45 - 75 cm, 11 gute Wittlinge mitgenommen, Ansonsten der übliche Kleinkram der noch wachsen darf sowie ein Köhler der auch wieder rein durfte. 
Sonstiges: Der erste Stop gegen 9:30 brachte sofort Fisch. gegen 11 setzte eine zähe Beißpause ein und die Sucherei begann. Gegen 14:30 ging´s wieder voll los. Erst ein Wittlingschwarm, dann große Dorsche 60 -75 cm. Das ganze bei nahezu 0 Drift.


----------



## Herbynor (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 23.07.2013 
Boot: MS Einigkeit
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: nach Windfinder, den ganzen Tag 3-4 aus Ost
Himmel: die ganze Zeit strahlenden Sonnenschein
Drift: bis 1,5 sm  
Fangtiefe: Stellenweise über 20m aber auch flacher. 
Gummifisch: lief fast gar nichts
Pilker mit Jig: Eigenbau : Twister überwiegend rot aber auch gelb
BlitzPilker: Danmark in 100g und zwei Twister lief gut, in gelb.
An Bord sind etwa 100 massige Fische von 30 Anglern gefangen worden.
Auf meine 5 massigen Fische kamen ungefähr 15 untermassige.
Als besonderes Highlight: Ich habe eine Makrele, Köhler, Spirling, Wittlige und Dorsche gefangen.
Mit diesem Schiff werde ich nicht mehr fahren, weil kaum Sitzmöglichkeiten an  Bord sind ( draußen, nicht in dem Aufenthaltsraum ) . Wenn man älter ist, kann man nicht mehr den ganzen Tag stehen.    
Vor allem wenn man um 6 Uhr an Bord geht, sind die guten Plätze schon weg. Auf der Blauort bestelle ich meinen Platz und den habe ich auch, wenn ich 10 Minuten vor Ablegen an Bord gehe.


----------



## KOCHI82 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 22.07.2013
Boot: Schlauchboot
Hafen: Langholz (Eckernförde)
Wer?: Ich
Wetter: Sonnig und gut Strömung trotz wenig Wind
Fangtiefe: 6,5-7m
Köder: Antitangle 30-50g und 2 Nachläufer Haken
Fänge: 20 Platten entnommen (größte 45!!cm) Geiler Fisch!
2 Nemos und 1 Platte dürfen noch wachsen. 
ab 11 Uhr ließen die Bisse merklich nach.

Hier das Video zum Tag: 

http://youtu.be/_YifR5WlLQs

Besonderheiten: ein Segelschiff unter Motor meinte mich fast über den Haufen fahren zu müssen...#q Erst dachte ich er will es spannend machen oder fragen ob ich was habe...aber dafür hatte er auf den letzten Metern vor meinem Boot einen zu direkten Kurs auf mich zu. Als ich dann gebrüllt und gewunken habe hat er zum Glück im aller..aller..allerletzten Moment das Ruder voll rumgerissen. 

Ich war schon zum Sprung bereit! Das war so knapp, das er sogar mit seiner vollen Breitseite meinen Sonnenschirm zum drehen gebracht hat...ich konnte sein Boot Quasi anfassen...Meinen Anker hat er mit seinem Schwert auch noch 10m mitgezogen... 
Jeden Tag muß ich sowat auch nicht haben...|krach:

Zum Glück ging das gut aus!!!


----------



## meckchris (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 25.07.2013
Boot: eigenes
Hafen: Weiße Wiek
Wer?: Kumpel+Ich
Wetter: erst Regen,bedeckt   4bft später 2-3bft
Fangtiefe: 16-18m
Köder: Pilker Solo+Heringsvorfach

Fazit:In ca 1h knapp 100 Heringe vor Steinbeck erwischt,dann Boot Richtung Redewisch versetzt und bis 11.00 Uhr 40 Dorsche bis 70 cm,2 Köhler+1 Hornhecht

Nach wettertechnisch schlechtem Start mauserte sich der Vormittag zum Volltreffer.


----------



## Schleihering (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.2013
Boot: meins
Heimathafen: Kappeln
Wind: 2bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: gering
Tiefe: 7-15m
Wo: Schönhagen Sperrgebiet 
Montage: Gummifisch solo, ziemlich alle Farben durchprobiert
Angelzeit: Von 15.00-19.00

Kein einziger Biss, es waren noch so ca. 10 Boote in der Nähe die wohl auch nichts gefangen haben.


----------



## Steinbuttt (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kurzer Bericht von unserer gestrigen Tour mit der MS SEEADLER von Rostock:

Tag: 25.07.2013
Boot: MS SEEADLER
Hafen: Rostock
Wetter: erst Regen - später sonnig 
Wind: 2 bft SO
Köder: Pilker + 1 Beifänger, Gummifisch am Jigkopf
Wer: folgende Anglerboardies: observer, bobbykron, hanjoh, Kartmeister, ich (Steinbuttt) + mein Kumpel Kay
Fang: jeder zwischen 10 - 20 Dorschen (bis 70cm) + Köhler

Wie gewohnt, war auch diese Tour mir der SEEADLER klasse.
Käpt'n Bernd hatte wieder ein gutes Näschen für den Fisch und wir hatten keine Drift, ohne das nicht ein paar Fische rausgekommen sind.
Die Größen der gefangenen Dorsche reichten von "Pilkergröße" bis ca. 70cm!
Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Touren, wo eindeutig der gejiggte Gummifisch besser lief, war es diesmal die klassische Pilkermontage mit einem Beifänger, die einen Großteil der Dorsche brachte. Ein richtiger Trend kristallisierte sich aber nicht heraus, alle Farben und Formen fingen Fische!
Hat wieder großen Spaß gemacht, wir haben viel geschwätzt, gelacht, gefachsimpelt und natürlich geangelt.

Hier ein paar Fotos von mir:

http://*ih.us/a/img441/5650/xfrq.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img39/9954/hii.JPG

http://*ih.us/a/img856/2731/s4z4.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img856/828/hx2t.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img545/5453/yvyh.jpg

Gruß Heiko

PS: Falls von den anderen Boardies vieleich noch jemand ein paar Fotos von der gestriegen Tour hat, kann er die hier ja eventl. noch nachreichen!?


----------



## der-tiefflieger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.07.2013
Boot: leihboot
Heimathafen: Kappeln
Wind: 2-3bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: mittel
Tiefe: 11-20m
Wo: Schönhagen Sperrgebiet 
Montage: Gummifisch, wobbler, twister
Angelzeit: Von 09:00-17:00

Die ersten 5 Stunden geschleppt und mal gar nix. Dann auf pilken gewechselt. 1 Wurf gab nen Hornhecht. Danach 6 Minidorsche, die alle wieder raus durften. 1 mal sogar ne Dublette. Ms Simone war auch da, da habe ich nichts hochkommen sehen.


----------



## elbetaler (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#h Vorab PETRI an die Seeadler-Truppe! War denn wohl eine gute Fischerei, anders als im Januar.....

Hier noch mein Bericht vom Samstag:


Datum:  27.7.
Wer:  Kumpel und ich
Zeit:  vorm Hellwerden bis 10.00 Uhr
Boot:  meine Nelly
Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
Wetter/Wind:  sehr angenehm kühl, trocken, fast windstill
Welle/Drift:  0, nix
Wasser- und Lufttemperatur:  21°C, Luft 18-27°C
Fanggebiet:  um Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  15 bis 22m
Fang:  60 Heringe, 23 schöne (ab 50cm) Dorsche (ich 15), ca. 20 Dorsche wollten wieder zurück
Köder und Methoden:  nur Kunst, Pilker 40 bis 60g, Gufis in braun-grün-schwarz-orange-rot-blau....-Kombinationen, Montagen: Pilker solo, Pilker und ein Beifänger, Heringspat. und Pilker, alles vorgenannte auch mit Gufis, vier Ruten vormontiert - das spart Zeit beim Basteln

Fazit:  Trotz der tropischen Zustände gibt es also doch noch Fische! Dass soviel Heringe (in guten Grössen) da sind, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt. Auch unsere grössten Dorsche hatten aber alles andere gefressen, nur keine Heringe. Die waren wohl zu groß #c
Bevor sich die Hitze breitmachen konnte, waren wir wieder auf dem Rückweg, etwas knülle, aber mit schönen Fischen im Gepäck!



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## ebbe (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.07.2013
Boot: MS Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen: Warnemünde
Wind: 0-1 bft
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: anfangs sehr wenig, später gleich Null #d
Wo: N-O Warnemünde
Montage: Gummifisch, Pilker abwechselnd
Angelzeit: 7-13 Uhr
Fänge: Leider waren um uns rum den ganzen Tag zeitweise 4 Schleppverbände am ackern. Deshalb waren wohl auch größtenteils kleinere Fische an den Haken. Ich hatte am Ende 12 in der Kiste und 14 wieder zurück. Man kann sich nicht beschweren! Die Crew hat sich Mühe gegeben und für die Fischer kann man ja nix :r Nur es hätte etwas mehr Wind sein dürfen. Bei den Temperaturen war man für den Fahrtwind bei jedem Umsetzen dankbar!!! Da ging es den Fischen die in der Kühlbox auf Eis lagen eindeutig besser |supergri #h


----------



## peiner freak (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 28,7,13
Zeit: 22-6 uhr
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes
Tiefe : 18m
Köder : Wattwurm
Fang : 39 Dorsche 50-67cm 3 Heringe 1 Kliesche


----------



## Talis (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort der Ausfahrt: Wismar
Kutter: MS "Christa"
Fanggebiet: Vor Rerik
Angeltiefe: 10-16 m
Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.07. 2013
Dauer der Fahrt: 6:55 - 15:30 h;+
Wetter: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne und kein Wind und auch keine Drift 
Wer: Mein Vater + ich (+ 30 Pers.)
Fänge: Vater: 2, ich: 7 (etliche schwimmen wieder)
Erfolgreiche Köder: Solopilker (braunorgane 55g)
Bemerkungen: Am Vortag wurde super gefangen, die Tour wurde sogar vorzeitig abgebrochen um alle Fische auf der Rückfahrt verarbeiten zu können. Unser Tag war eher mau, daher war ich schon sehr verwundert, dass 13:30 Uhr Schluss war:g


----------



## peiner freak (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 30,7,13
Zeit : 21-1,30uhr
Hafen : Grömitz 
Boot : Eigenes 
Tiefe : 18m
Fang : 14 Dorsch 45-72cm 3 Wittlinge 
1,30 uhr leider abbruch wegen sturm & regen


----------



## peiner freak (1. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 31,7,13
Zeit : 20,00-04,00 uhr
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes
Tiefe : 18,5 m
Fang : 6 Dorsche & 4 Wittlinge 
              bestimmt 50 zu kleine Dorsche wieder rein


----------



## Honeyball (3. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort der Ausfahrt: Büsum
Kutter: MS "Blauort"
Fanggebiet: Seegebiet zwischen Eider und Helgoland
Angeltiefe: 1-20 m
Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.08. 2013
Dauer der Fahrt: 6:55 - 16:00 h
Wetter: Sonne satt
Wer: Meine Tochter, ihr Freund und ich (+ 30 Pers.)
Fänge: 118 Maks
Erfolgreiche Köder: Makrelenvorfach
Bemerkungen: lange Ausfahrt bis der erste Schwarm gefunden wurde, aber Eggi und sein Team wie immer bemüht und letztlich absolut erfolgreich. Einfach eine Spitzentour. Wir drei hatten den Bug für uns, was für die beiden "Anfänger" recht hilfreich war und Ärger mit den Nachbarn ersparte, auch wenn es mir erwartungsgemäß mehr Arbeit bescherte als mir lieb war. Aber da der Spaß im Vordergrund stand und es immer wieder herrlich ist zuzusehen, wie der Nachwuchs mit 'nem vollen Vorfach kämpft... :m
Jedenfalls waren alle an Board vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 04.08.2013
Wer: Andreas und ich
Zeit: 4.00  bis  8.00 Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: sonnenschein mit Schäfchenwolken 
Wind/Drift: Bft 2 aus west abnehmen und drehend auf südwest
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 17 m - 19 m
Fang:  47 Dorsche davon 18 entnommen, 108 Heringe, 1xWittling, 4 schöne Makrelen
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Heringspaternoster

Fazit: Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Wir haben den Spot noch im dunklen angefahren, kurze Glimmstengelpause und schon standen die Ruten krumm, Andreas hat gleich vorgelegt, kurze Zeit später konnte ich aufschließen, zuerst hatten wir viele kleine Dorschen aber nachdem wir das Boot umgesetzt hatten kamen die feisten Teile. Mit dem Sonnenaufgang gingen die Leobisse zurück und die Heringe waren am Start.
Ingesamt konnte ich 64 Heringe, 4 Makrelen und 29 Dorsche haken, 
Spruch des Tages war, lass uns das Wasser blutig machen! 
Wat fürn`geiler Angelmorgen...
Anbei ein paar Eindrücke


----------



## TrophyBass (4. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ort der Ausfahrt: Büsum
Kutter: MS "Blauort"
Fanggebiet: Seegebiet zwischen Eider und Helgoland
Angeltiefe: 1-20 m
Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.08.2013
Dauer der Fahrt: 07:00 - 1:00 h
Wetter: vormittags bedeckt, nachmittags Sonne pur
Wer: Matze, Torsten, Hans-Heinrich, meine Wenigkeit und 44 andere.
Fänge: 4 Mann: 39 meist kleine Makrelen und ein Wittling
Erfolgreiche Köder: Makrelenvorfach
Bemerkungen: ewiges Gefahre bis die ersten kleinen Schwärme gefunden wurden. Wir hatten das Gefühl, dass nur bis zum Mittagessen Fisch gesucht wurde und dann aufgegeben wurde. Dafür, dass einen Tag vorher noch Massen an Makrelen gefangen wurden ist es doch sehr mau gewesen an diesem Tag.
Fazit: Nie wieder mit der *Blauort* #h
Auf der Homepage wird der Fahrpreis mit 40€ angegeben. Und wenn man kurz nach dem Ablegen dann 47€ bezahlen muss, grenzt das doch ziemlich an ABZOCKE. Dann noch der pampige kommentar, dass es letztes Jahr schon 45€ gekostet habe... Sorry, letztes Jahr war ich nicht mit. Allgemein war die Stimmung der Besatzung sehr mies und unfreundlich.
Dann noch 2€ Pfand für eine Fischbütt #c


----------



## elbetaler (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

(...Nachtrag vom Samstag von mir, da die anderen wohl des Schreibens nicht mächtig sind.... ):


Datum:  3.8.
Wer:  4 Männers und der Sohnemann des Skippers
Zeit:  3.30 bis 10.00 Uhr
Boot:  Zanis toller Flitzer
Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
Wetter:  sommerlich  :g
Welle/Drift:  meist ablandiger Wind mit guten 4 Bft. baute eine ordentliche Welle auf, Drift zu stark
Wasser:  21°C, viel Kraut und Batzen davon, Algentrübung
Fanggebiet:  vor Boltenhagen, immer dem Echolot nach
Fangtiefe:  weniger 20m
Fang:  gesamt 12 Dorsche plus paar Nemos, etliche Heringe (#c nicht gezählt), ein Plattfisch in Laptopgrösse (gefangen vom Junior |bigeyes), eine Makrele
Köder und Methoden:  nur Kunst (Heringspat.,Pilker, mit und ohne BF, Gufi mit 80g-Kopf

Fazit:  Für mich immer wieder schön, mit den Leutchen ne Tour zu machen, ..... obwohl wir einen schwierigen Tag erwischt hatten. Selbst hatte ich mich als "Guide" aufgeschwungen und musste nun mit indianischem Gespür die Schwärme herzu zaubern, was eben so nicht gelang. Die Fische standen weit zerstreut, nur selten wurden nennenswerte Ansammlungen angezeigt, sodass wir unser Heil im Flächen-Fischen suchten (lange Driften).
Auch ein leichter Defekt am Boot konnte die Stimmung nicht trüben und jeder hatte was gefangen. Für unseren Jüngsten war es der erste Dorsch (Tagesbestmarke!) und dann noch so ein toller Platter!

....Einen Tag später sah dann alles wieder gaaaanz anders aus!.....  
siehe nächster Bericht!




Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## 1000sf (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum :04.08.
Ort:Warnemünde
Fanggebiet:40-45min.nordöstlich vor Warnemünde
Kutter:MS Zufriedenheit
Wetter:Super-Sonnenschein
Windstärke:1-2 
Wer:zwei Freunde und ich
Fänge:sehr gut (pro Angler zwischen 2 und 37 Fischen)
Grösse:einige kleine,aber auch schöne (bis 65cm)

Insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Tag, was auch der Super-Crew zu verdanken ist.Auf Anregungen der Angler wurde prompt reagiert.
Am Ende der Tour bissen die größeren und somit war es für Olaf selbstverständlich noch 35min zu verlängern-habe ich schon ganz anders erlebt-
Also nochmal DANKE für den schönen Angeltag

1000sf


----------



## elbetaler (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  4.8.
Wer:  Matze und ich
Zeit:  16 bis 21 Uhr
Boot:  meine Nelly
Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
Wetter:  nicht so knallig und leicht bewölkt, kurz mal Nieselregen, merklich abgekühlt, zum Abend wieder sonnig
Welle/Drift:  etwas mehr als erwartet, aber abnehmend / Drift:  so wars ideal
Wasser:  21°C, leichte Trübung, etwas Treibgras (fürs Schleppangeln zu viel, hatten wir sowieso nicht vor)
Fanggebiet:  vor Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  um 20m

Fang:  Matze: 13 Brummer-Dorsche plus einige Nemos und Heringe, eine Makrele
          Bei mir: 17 Br...Dorsche , und einige Nemos, eine 47iger Meerforelle und paar Heringe

Köder und Methoden: Heringspat., Pilker

Fazit:  goldige Entscheidung, rauszufahren. Sehr kurzweiliges Angeln. Sehr gute Stimmung, viel gelacht und gut erholt und ein tolles Ergebnis erzielt. 
Herrliche Bilder im Kopf von einer grandiosen Natur.



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## henry73 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 04.08.13
Wer: ich und 3 Kollegen
Zeit: 09 bis 14 Uhr
Boot: MS "Christa"
Hafen: ab Wismar
Wetter: knallig heiß und ab 14 Uhr bewölkt
Welle/Drift: wenig, später abnehmend / Drift: fast null
Wasser: leichte Trübung, etwas Treibgras
Fanggebiet: vor Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: ca. 12-14m

Fang: ich: 9 kleine Dorsche, davon 5 untermaßige plus einen kleinen Seelachs
Kollegen: zw. 3-10 Dorsche, auch etliche untermaßige (alle zurück)
alle anderen: ebenfalls im Schnitt zw. 5-10 Fische > aber ca. 50% untermaßig
Köder/Methoden: Heringspat., Pilker, Gummifisch, Beifänger (Twister)

Fazit: wenig Fisch, sehr viel untermaßige unterwegs. Der Kätpn hat es leider nicht im Tiefen probiert > waren immer so zw. 12-14 m unterwegs. Aber 12 Uhr nur noch verinzelte Fische.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag: 03.08.2013
Boot: Ms Tanja
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wer?: 11 Mann der Anglerfreunde Kelsterbach (+ca.20 weitere)
Wetter: Sonnig und aber zum Glück auch bewölkt. Mittags aufziehendes Gewitter.
Fangort: Vor Fehmarn
Fangtiefe: ca. 20 Meter (wenn mal was biss)
Köder: Pilker und Shad
Fänge: mit Glück 2-3 Küchendorsche / die Hälfter der Angler fing nichts!!!
Zum Glück schmeckte das Leuchtfeurer auf der Heimfahrt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 09.08.2013
Wer: Wolfgang und ich
Zeit: 17.01  bis 20.42 Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: Sonnenschein/Wolkenmix
Wind/Drift: Bft 2 aus nordwest abnehmen und drehend auf nordost
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 14 m - 21 m
Fang: Wolle: 5 x Dorsche,  17 x  Heringe, , 7 x schöne Makrelen
Ich: :m 4 x Dorsche, 27 x Makrele, 28 x Hering, 1 x Seeskorpion


Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Heringspaternoster/Makrelenpaternoster

Fazit: Nichts soll unversucht bleiben um endlich ein paar mehr von den kleinen Minitunen an den Haken zu bekommen!
Wind, Wellen und das Licht, alles passte Gestern am späten Nachmittag, also nichts wie los und spass haben.
Wolle mit Pilker und großen Heringspat. und ich mit einem pinken Makrelenvorfach, wie es sich heraus stellen sollte war es die richtige Wahl. Heringsschwärme suchen und dann volle Kanne dazwischen, selbst die Silberlingen nahmen die großen Krabbenimitate. 
Dorsche waren nicht am Start, ab und an ein paar Schöne an Bord gezogen, viele Nemos, die nicht in die Wertung kamen.
Zum Schluss bekam ich noch einen Seeskorpion an den Haken, kurz abgelichtet und zurück ins Nass.
Super,super Angeltag am schönsten Angelort der Welt!
Anbei ein paar Eindücke:


----------



## elbetaler (11. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  10.8.
Wer:  Zani, Tommy, Wildkarpfen, Dieta, icke
Zeit:  4 bis 9.30 Uhr
Boot:  Zani´s toller Flitzer
Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
Wetter / Wind:  naja, zwar noch sommerlich, aber doch etwas frisch, leicht bewölkt, trocken (ausser beim Fahren ), Wind um SO 1-3 Bft und etwas drehend
Wasser:  leichte Trübung bei 21°C
Fanggebiet:  um Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  16 - 22m

Fang:  mit kleinen nervigen, bissarmen Phasen wurde aber allgemein sehr gut gefangen. Dabei kam es wohl auf die Tagesform, die Köder und das Glück jedes Einzelnen an.
meine Fänge:  16 schöne Dorsche, 22 Heringe, 1 Makrele (sehr dick!)
Die Fänge der Kumpels lasse ich mal unkommentiert, weil ich nicht genau gezählt habe. Makrelen sind ca. 5 St. raus gekommen.

Köder u. Methoden:  Heringspaternoster, Pilker, versch. Beifänger

Fazit:  Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich wieder gelohnt, ist aber schon kräftezehrend. Besonders bei den vielen Drills. Die Fische wollen gefunden werden, sie stehen doch sehr punktuell. Endlich hat es mal mit Makrelen geklappt, wobei die Ausbeute noch sehr mager ausfiel. An der Oberfläche war ausser Möven, Kraut und Quallen nix an Fischen zu sehen. Wahrscheinlich vermischen sich auch Herings- und Makroschwärme. Jedenfalls konnte das nicht unterschieden werden. Nächstes mal werde ich mal die Methode umstellen, denn die Makrelen sind ja nur kurze Zeit da und paar schöne würde ich schon noch gern bekommen!


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Datum: 10.8.
> Wer: Zani, Tommy, Wildkarpfen, Dieta, icke
> Zeit: 4 bis 9.30 Uhr
> Boot: Zani´s toller Flitzer
> ...


 
Jörg, alter "Wilddieb" ....dickes Petri dir und deinen Kameraden !!!  #h


----------



## Wildkarpfen (11. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hier ein paar Bilder von der gemeinsamen Angeltour mit Elbetaler.


----------



## Duwi (17. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 15.8.13
Wer: Onkel Gerhard als nichtangelnde Besatzung und ich
Zeit: 5.30-15.00
Boot: das eigene
Hafen: Tarnewitz
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen und Steinbeck
Wetter: sonnig bis leicht bewölkt
Wind: 3 abnehmend 2 aus Süd, perfekte Drift
Fangtiefe: 8-18m
Köder: 60g Pilker und Heringspaternoster mit großen Haken
Fänge: 22 gute Dorsche zw. 50-70 cm, 45 Makrelen, 12 Heringe, 3 Hornis und 5 Seelachse

Fazit: Nach ewig langer Zeit endlich mal ein wenig Luft zum Angeln. Nachdem der Wind mir anfang der Woche einen Strich durch die Rechnung machte, passte dieses Mal alles zusammen. Morgens gings erstmal auf Makrelen,  was sich als ziemlich einfach erwies. Kleine Schwärme konnten im Flachwasser schnell lokalisiert werden. Später verlegten wir das Boot ins Tiefe, um die Dorsche zu suchen. Anfangs wurde nur sehr vereinzelt gefangen, gegen Mittag lief es aber deutlich besser und zeitweise ging es Schlag auf Schlag.
Ich war sehr zufrieden und morgen dampft die Räuchertonne!!!

Duwi


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 17.08.2013
Wer: Der Kapitän
Zeit: 5.00  bis 7.45  Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: kurzer Sonnenaufgang, danach zugezogen
Wind/Drift: Bft 1 aus west, leichte Drift
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 16 m - 19 m
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Makrelenpaternoster

Ich: :m 7 x Dorsche,drei Schöne entnommen und 59 x Hering, 




Fazit: Gestern Abend tat sich ein Zeitfenster für den heutigen Samstag auf das ich gleich zu nutzen wußte |rolleyes, leider war es schon zu spät um noch einen "Leidensgenossen" einzuladen.|evil:

Ich bin sehr zeitig den Spot angefahren, als die Morgendämmerung einsetzte lagen mit mir noch zwei Boote am Start. 
Der Hering stand breit gefächert und alle konnten gut Silberlinge einsammeln. Gegen 7.00 Uhr bissen dann auch vereinzelt die Dorsche, wenig bis gar keine Anzeigen. Makrelen waren keine vorort, vom hörensagen soll es wohl Mitte der letzten Woche vor der Seebrücke gefunzt haben #c.
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die nächste Tour!
Anbei ein paar Eindücke:


----------



## elbetaler (18. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  17.8.
Wer:  ich
Zeit:  5 bis 13 Uhr ..... ( gesamt bis 14.30 Uhr |uhoh: siehe Fazit)
Boot:  meine Nelly
Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
Wetter: ideal zum angeln, Wind leicht zunehmend 0-2,5 Bft WSW
Welle / Drift:  wenig, ausreichend
Wasser:  bei 18°C und Algentrübung, wären die Algen und das Schwimmkraut nicht - das Wasser wäre toppi klar...
Fanggebiet:  Gebiet vor Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  15 bis 22m
Fang:  wenig Nemo´s, Makrelen nicht gefunden :c, 10 Dorsche davon 2x 70cm, 3x 65cm, 40 Heringe
Köder und Methoden:  Pilker (Dieter E., Blitz) versch. Paternoster


Fazit:  bis ca. 9.30 Uhr "nur" Heringe und keinen Dorsch, später dann doch eine gute Drift mit den Dorschen gefunden,...
Einige Bootsführer fahren völlig schmerzfrei auf den Spot, ohne Rücksicht. Ich gönne ja jedem seinen Fisch, aber dieses teilweise freche "Gezecke" nervt! Ich werde zukünftig mit ´nem Besenstiel angeln, damit keiner die krumme Rute sieht und die Fische aussenbords abschlagen #c:m
Sich mit dem Boot in die Nähe zu stellen, sehe ich auch als legitim an, denn es hat ja jeder das gleiche Recht. Aber direkt vor mir, in die eigene Drift? Und weniger als halbe Wurfweite Abstand? Beim Heringsangeln im Frühjahr wäre das alles normal, aber jetzt?

Ich wollte mittags vom Wasser sein, dagegen sprach aber die späte Dorsch-Beissphase und eine Abschleppfahrt. Ich habe ein grosses Boot in den Hafen zurück geschleppt. Der Kollege hat sich bei der Untiefentonne den Antrieb abgerissen! Der Hilfsmotor ist zwar iO., aber man müsste auch Benzin bei haben!!!



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Corinna68 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 18.8.
Wer: Mein Männe und ich
Zeit: 6 bis 16 Uhr .
Boot: Ms Seeadler
Hafen: ab Rostock
Wetter: ideal zum angeln, Wind leicht zunehmend danach Sturm
Welle / Drift erst wenig, dann ausreichend dann sagenhaft
Wasser: bei 18°C 
Fanggebiet: Gebiet in der Ostsee  
Fangtiefe: 15 bis 22m
Fang: viele Nemo´s,eine Makrelen , 18 kg  Dorschfilet davon 1x 70cm, der Rest schöne Dorsche um 50 cm
Köder und Methoden: Herings Paternoster,50 gr Pilker Rot -schwarz, Rot- gelb -grun,,Kopytos und Snaps 60gr 
Bericht siehe Rostocker Anglerkurve


----------



## Möwe01 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 30.08.13
Wer: ca.25 Andere und ich
Zeit: 6.00-13.00
Boot: FK Möwe
Hafen: Bensersiel
Fanggebiet: Ein Wrack vor Langeoog
Wetter: sonnig bis leicht bewölkt
Wind: 3 aus Nord-Ost
Drift:zw.0,6 und 1,5 Kn
Fangtiefe: ca.15m
Köder: Makrelenpaternoster mit 150 gr.Blei
Fänge: ich 58 Makrelen, ich denke da war ich mit vorn:vik:
Allgemeines: Heinz hat sofort das Wrack angefahren und es ging gleich gut los. Wir waren die ganze Ausfahrt in diesem Gebiet.
Möwenschwärme haben wir nicht gesichtet#c
Überwiegend Makrelen in guten Größen
Ich war zufrieden und morgen dampft die Räuchertonne!!!#6
Alles in allem wieder eine nette Fahrt wie immer mit Heinz.
Einer der besten Makrelenkutter an deutscher Küste, so wie ich meine.


----------



## peiner freak (1. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 31,8,13
Zeit : 10,00-12,30 Uhr & 15,00-18,00 Uhr
Boot : Eigenes
Hafen : Grömitz 
Fanggebiet : zwischen Bliesdorf & Grömitz Seebrücke
Wetter : sonne regen sonne sehr starke drift 
Köder : Depp tail dancer in grün orange uv & orange gelb uv
Fang : 23 Dorsche 50-71cm keine kleinen


----------



## JigTim (8. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 06.08.2013
Wer: Ich plus Kumpel
Boot: MS Antares
Hafen: Orth, Fehmarn
Wetter / Wind: Wetter ok, Wind um 5 BFT, teils starke Dünung
Fanggebiet: Rund um Hauptfahrtrinne Tonne 5
Fangtiefe: 16 - 22m
Fang: Ich 24 Dorsche plus 2 Wittels. Kumpel den ganzen Tag seekrank... Der Rest so zwischen 3 und 10 Fische..

Gelungener Angeltag#h
Rel. kurze Angelzeit, da lange Anfahrt..

Teils schöne Fische, größter 75, viele um 60

War ein schöner Tag...

Hier die Fische vorm Schlachten


----------



## ebbe (9. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 07.08.2013
Wer: Wir 3 und etwa 30 andere
Boot: MS Rügenland
Hafen: Sassnitz
Wetter / Wind: sonnig, Wind aus SO mit 4-5
Fanggebiet: vor Arkona
Fangtiefe: geschätzte 20m mal Tiefer, mal Flacher
Fang: Bei uns 3en jeder so 8-13 Fische zum mitnehmen. Aber größtenteils Kleine!!! War wohl der OStwind nicht förderlich!? Im Großen und ganzen Ok, wenn auch nicht die Massen gefangen wurden.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 14.09.2013
Wer: Der Kapitän
Zeit: 8.00  bis 13.00  Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: sehr schöner Sonnenaufgang, Sonne/Wolkenmix, angenehme Lufttemperatur
Wind/Drift: Bft 2 aus süd, ansteigend und drehend auf südost, gute Drift
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 18 m - 21 m
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Makrelenpaternoster, Meerforellenblinker

Ich: :m 2 x Dorsche, 4 x große Makrele, 1x Wittling, 1x sehr fetter Hornhecht und 45 x Hering, 




Fazit: sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, ständig hatte ich Echos von Heringsschwärmen auf dem Finder, aber die kleinen Silberlingen bissen verhalten, meißtens hatte ich nur einem am System.
Die Dorsche und Makrelen waren so gut wie gar nicht vorort.
Dafür gab es einen "Kessel Buntes", das Spektrum an Fischarten war denn doch überraschend, beinahe hätte ich noch mit einer Meerforelle aufwarten können, leider schlitzte die Süsse aus :c

Ganz zum Schluß gab es noch eine Begegnung der besonderen Art, kurz vor der Einfahrt zur Marina fuhren ein Segler unter Motorkraft und ich sehr langsam den engen Bereich an, genau in diesem Augenblick raste ein Gashebel Junkie zwischen uns durch, der Segler klatschte noch Beifall, danach erfasste uns eine hammer Welle, #q

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Topic (17. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 15.09.2013
Wer: Timisfishing und meine wenigkeit
Zeit: 6.00  bis 18.00 Uhr
Boot: Vereins Boot
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: ganzen tag bewölkt
Wind/Drift: wind aus west mit 30-40 kmh,kurzzeitg aus nordwest dann auf südwest drehend....zu viel welle für mein geschmack....ab ca 16 uhr dann abnehmend 
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 7-14 m
Köder/Methoden: Pilker, Heringsvorfach

Fänge:
2 Dorsche davon einer Untermaß
jeder so 20-30 Heringe
und ca 25 Makrelen für jeden

Sehr seltsamer Tag, auf der Überfahrt von Tarnewitz nach Redewisch/Steinbeck unser eigendliches Ziel ne anzeige aufm echo gehabt runter gelassen da haben die makrelen gleich mein herings vorfach attakiert und das wars dann auch mit der anzeige....Dann ab nach Redewisch unsere stellen abgeklappert aber war nichts zu machen..alles versucht von 22 bis runter auf 8 meter..kein fisch zu finden...kurzzeitig noch ne kleine heringsanzeige wo auch wieder ein paar fische raus zuholen waren....das war dann so ca gegen 11-12 uhr..danach war flaute inner boltenhagner bucht noch versucht und als wir dann heim wollten weil nichts mehr ging noch ne heringsanzeige bekommen also motor aus und los gings :m:m

die anzeigen rissen einfach nicht ab..es kamen zwar immer nur paar fische hoch...aber es zuppelte ab und zu...dann mit mal war die rute krum und es ging die bremse.....gefreut wie ein schneekönig ...endlich ein guter dorsch...kurzer blick aufs echolot lies die hoffnung aber schnell dahin schwinden die ganze wassersäule voller anzeigen...das konnte nur markele sein....4 stück anner leichten spinnrute...dann ging es schlag auf schlag...makrelen und hering im wechsel..die makrelen in wirklich guten größen....

war dann doch noch ein schöner tag auch wenn das wetter nich top war und die durststrecke wirklich lang gedauert hat..aber bei soviel wasser brauch man halt mal seine zeit bis man die fische findet


----------



## Salziges Silber (20. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 20.09.2013
Wer: Wolfgang und ich 
Zeit: 12.00 bis 19.00 Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: stark bewölkt,später Sonne/Wolkenmix, angenehme Lufttemperatur
Wind/Drift: Bft 0-1 nord  auf ost drehend, fast keine Drift
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 12m - 14m,    20 m - 23 m
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Makrelenpaternoster

 :m ca. 25 große Makrele und 40 x Hering, 


Anbei ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## blue pearl (23. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin, sind am Freitag bei sehr schönem Wetter von Grömitz zu unserer ersten Herbsttour auf Dorsch rausgefahren. Nach flauen beginn in 7-10 meter sind wir dann zum Walkyrengrund und dort warteten die Leos schon auf uns. Am ende hatten wir 20 maßige, haben aber auch ebensoviele untermaßige wieder reingeschmissen.Die erste Tour und gleich so ein erfolg, mal sehn wie's weitergeht


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. September 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.09.2013
Wer: Andreas und ich 
Zeit: 7.00 bis 14.00 Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: später Sonnenaufgang, danach Sonne satt, die  Lufttemperatur recht frisch, erst zum Nachmittag angenehm
Wind/Drift: Bft 2/2 west  auf nord drehend, sehr gute Drift
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 11m - 14m /19 m 
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Makrelenpaternoster, Wobbler

 Fänge: :m sehr überschaubar, Hering, Makrele,Wittling und Hornfisch, keinen Dorsch

Fazit: wir hatten wirklich SPASS beim angeln und  es wurde ein sehr schöner Angeltag mit etlichen Höhepunkten.
Leider blieb das Fangergebnis weit unter unseren Vorstellungen, die Heringe standen nicht konzentriert und bissen sehr verhalten, die Makrelen haben sich wohl entgültig verabschiedet und der Dorsch war nicht vorort, einzig die Hornhechte und Wittlinge waren gute Abnehmer.

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## VolkerH (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 29-30.09.2013
Wer: 9 Kumpels und ich 
Zeit: 6.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
Boot: Seeadler
Hafen: Rostock
Wetter: Sonne und frischer Wind aus Ost
Wind/Drift: mäßig bis stark
Fanggebiet: NO von Rostock
Fangtiefe: 10-16m
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Beifänger und Solo

Fänge: jeder hat seinen Fisch gefangen, im Schnitt 5 Dorsche pro Person in Größen von 40...75cm

Fazit: Hat Spaß gemacht, Danke!!!


----------



## elbetaler (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  5.10.
Wer:  Mathei u. ich
Zeit:  13 bis 18 Uhr
Boot:  meine Nelly
Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
Wetter:  bedeckt, leichter Niesel (kurz), Wind drehend um SW mit 0 - 2
Welle u. Drift:  Ententeich u. kaum Drift (Boot im Standgas regelmäßig versetzt)
Temperaturen:  Wasser 12, Luft 13°C
Fanggebiet:  um Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe:  um 15m
Fang:  vier gute Dorsche (hoch ca. 65cm)
Köder / Methoden:  Pilker 50-70 Gramm, Wobbler R-DTD

Fazit:  Wetterprognose sehr stimmig und sogar noch bessere Bedingungen. Viel gesucht, nur einzelne Anzeigen. Keine klaren Spots. Haben fast ausschließlich den Dorschen nachgestellt, hätten uns - ob der vielen Sichtkontakte mit Hornis besacken können (wollten wir aber nicht).
Nur vereinzelte Schwarmanzeigen im Mittelwasser (Heringe, Wittlinge....?). 
Netze sehr dicht unter Land (Richtg. Steilküste und an der Lieps). Übrigens: merklich weniger Wasser, das wäre auf der Lieps-Untiefe fast der Schrauben-Tod gewesen!

Trotz allem ein schöner Nachmittag, auch wenn nicht soviel Fischkontakte waren.


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Matze 28 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 6.10.13
Wer : Ich 
Boot : Schlauchi 
Wo : Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter : Bedeckt / Windstärke 3 aus west
Fang : 13 Dorsche von 40 -64 cm  / 5. Butt bis 42 cm 
Köder : Buttlöffel und nachläufer system mit Watti
Tiefe : ca. 10-12m 


Fazit : Fisch gesucht und gefunden! Fische haben alle in 3.std gebissen. Etliche untermassige dorsche und 2 Butt durften wieder schwimmen 
Gruss: matze


----------



## Tino34 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum 09.10.2013

Wer: Stephan, mein Vater + Ich und 7tapfere Schneiderlein aus dem Landkreis OSL

Boot: Kutter Albatros / Schaprode

Hafen: Schaprode / Rügen

Wetter: diesig, neblig trüb stark bewölkt

Wind: 4-5bft aus SW

Fang: Wir zu dritt hatten 45 Dorsche, davon waren 20maßig, größter Dorsch hatte 75cm

Köder: morgens Beifänger in Rot, dann Pilker in orange/Silber, Mittagszeit nur Gummifisch, früher Nachmittag Silber-Pilker ohne Beifang, letzte Drift ging wieder der Pilker orange/Silber

Fazit: viel gesucht, Fisch gefunden, viele sehr kleine Dorsche um die 25-30cm, ab und an maßige bis 45cm dazwischen und bei der einen Drift gabs 3 gute Dorsche ohne den Nachwuchs. Rundum ein schöner Tag auf der Albatros #6

Petri Heil 





-


----------



## kepabu (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 08.10.2013

Wer: Ich, Neu-Lübecker u. bisher eher Zanderjäger in der Elbe

Kutter: MS Karoline

Hafen: Burgstaaken

Wetterbedingungen: 

sehr leichter Wind, geringe Drift, morgens bedeckt, später klarer Himmel, 10-15 Grad

Fang: 

4 maßige Dorsche davon 2 etwas über 40cm, einer 60cm, einer 65cm

Köder:

Ich fischte ausschließlich mit GuFis (etw. 12 cm) und Jigköpfen zwischen 40g und 50g.

Petri Heil
Kevin

PS: Hier geht´s zum Erfahrungsbericht --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3990792#post3990792


----------



## spaniac (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 12.10.2013

Wer: Ich+4 Kumpel

Kutter: MS Einigkeit

Hafen: Heiligenhafen

Wetterbedingungen: 

bedeckt, Wind 6 mit Böen 7, sehr starke Drift, hoher Wellenhub, fast nicht mehr angelbar

Fang: 

1 Dorsch ca. 60cm von mir, insgesamt 4 Fische auf dem ganzen Schiff bei 30 Leuten

Köder:

Alles durchprobiert, Würmer, GuFi, Pilker, Beifänger. Gefangen hat nur ein großer GuFi in Motoroil an 100g Kopf.

Sonstiges:

Team der Einheit war wie immer super, leider war die Tour sehr mau und viele haben nur an der Reling gehangen. Ich würde immer wieder mit der Einheit fahren, nur nicht bei Windstärke 6


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16.10.2013
Wer: Wolfgang und ich 
Zeit: 7.00 bis 14.30 Uhr
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Hafen:  Tarnewitz
Wetter: Anfangs Seenebel, dann Sonne satt!
Wind/Drift: Bft 1/1 süd  auf südost drehend, keine Drift
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Fangtiefe: 10m - 12m  
Köder/Methoden: Pilker mit Heringspaternoster, Wobbler

 Fänge: :m endlich wieder dorsch satt und konzentriertstehende heringsschwärme

Fazit: fix das wetterfenster der woche genutzt und voll ins schwarze getroffen, badewanne!
die heringe und dorsche waren schnell gefunden, echt geiles angeln, das macht richtig laune!

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## FlitzeZett (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16-17.10.
Wer: erste Tag 16 und zweite Tag 7 (mit mir)
Zeit: 7:30-16:30
Boot: Langeland I
Hafen: Kiel Laboe
Wetter: 1 Tag freundlich und leichte Drift, 2 Tag gemischt bis mittags wie Tag 1, dann Regen und Wind bis Stärke 5-6
Fanggebiet und Tiefe: Überall gesucht...
Fänge: wenig massige Dorsche, meist untermassige, Plattfisch von Handgrösse bis Pfannengross, ein kleiner Köhler, paar Wittlinge
Köder: das meiste kam auf Watt- und Seeringelwurm, Pilker

Crew wie immer super. Da fühlt man sich echt super aufgehoben. Mittag und Frühstück mehr als ausreichend und Qualitativ echt 
Es wurde viel gesucht, aber was nicht is is halt nicht... Seit Sa wohl eher mau im Gebiet nach einem Sturm.

Allein aufgrund des Spassfaktors mit der Crew immer wieder gern


----------



## peiner freak (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 20,10,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : bedeckt sonne kaum wind 
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Grömitz Seebrücke
Köder : Watti orange perle -- DTD in orange uv bzw grün uv 
Fang: 9 Dorsche zwischen 45cm & 60cm -- 16 Platten bis 50cm


----------



## peiner freak (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 21,10,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes
Wetter : bedeckt sonne kaum wind 
Fanggebiet : 10m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Grömitz Seebrücke 
Köder : DTD in orange uv 
Fang : 7 Dorsche zwischen 50cm & 67cm


----------



## peiner freak (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 22,10,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes
Wetter : Sonnenbrand olle 2 bft
Fangebiet : 10m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Grömitz Seebrücke 
Köder : Deep Tail Dancer in blau silber , orange uv , rot
Fang : 10 Dorsche zwischen 48cm & 73cm mitgenommen 
               sehr viel kleine heut wieder zurück ins nasse nass


----------



## peiner freak (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 23,10,13
Hafen : Grömitz 
Boot : Eigenes
Wetter : Sonne bewölkt 3bft
Fanggebiet : 10m liene zwischen Sirksdorf & Grömitz
Köder : Deep Tail Dancer in blau silber -- gelb silber -- orange grün 
Fang : 7 Dorsche zwischen  53cm & 67cm haufen kleine wieder rein &
               1 Meerforelle 47 cm leider 10 tage zu früh schwimmt wieder dank schonzeit


----------



## SEEKUH (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 27.10.2013
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Schiff: Einigkeit
Wer: ich und 5 Kollegen
Wetter: vormittags sonnig 3-4, nachmittags bewölkt bis 7 alles aus sw/w
Fanggebiet: nordwestlich Fehmarn 
Köder: sämtliche Pilker aus meiner Box + 1Beifänger
Fang: 1 Dorsch 60cm

Sonstiges: ca. 50 Leute an Bord und gefühlt 20 Fische an Deck
ich fühlte mich nicht gut aufgehoben, zum einen gab es eine Suppe mit Würstchen für spaßige 6€, was ich als Frechheit empfinde. Zum Anderen sollte ein Kutterkapitän sehen was an Deck los ist und darauf reagieren.
Natürlich kann man es nicht allen recht machen, aber wenn ich sehe das kaum Fische gefangen werden muß ich als serviceorientierter Kapitän reagieren und ggf. eine extra Runde drehen. Unserem Kapitän war es allerdings wichtiger rechtzeitig im Hafen zu sein.
Eine Ausrede bezüglich des Wetters lass ich auch nicht gelten, da es einen Seewetterbericht gibt und Fehmarn eine fischreiche Ostseite hat.
Die Decksleute sind aber wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit.

trotzdem nie wieder Einigkeit


----------



## Torstenh (2. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo, war gestern auf der Hai 4 und bin ohne Fisch von Bord gegangen. Es sind auf dem ganzen Kutter mit ca 30 Mann höchstens 5 Dorsche gefangen worden. Liegt vielleicht am Wetter, ist ja seit einer  Woche Wind. War vor 5 Wochen schon mal mit dem Kutter draußen da war es allerdings auch nicht besser. Bleibt ja fast zu vermuten das es um Die Dorschbestände um Fehmarn nicht mehr gut bestellt ist.


----------



## Firestarter899 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 02.11.13
Hafen : zuhause
Boot : Eigenes
Wetter : durchgehend leichter Regen,Wind mäßig aus Süd später
             fast weg
Uhrzeit : 08.30-13.00Uhr
Angelgebiet : Boltenhagen 8-21m 
Köder : Pilker diverse Farben/Gummifisch/Gummiwurm
Fang : 0!!! 3Bisse auf Pilker, alle wieder unterwegs ausgestiegen:c

Dorsch schien nicht da zu sein auf dem Echo lediglich jede Menge Kleinfischschwärme...;+


----------



## Msflo (3. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 27.10.2013

Wer: Ich mit Tochter (9 Jahre)

Kutter: MS Klaus - Peter

Hafen: Heiligenhafen, einziger Kutter der durch die Brücke gefahren ist !!!

Wetterbedingungen: 

bedeckt, Wind 5

Fang: 

1 Dorsch ca. 50cm von meiner Tochter

Köder:

Pilker mit Oktopus am Karabiner


----------



## Msflo (3. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 30.10.2013

Wer: Ich mit Tochter (9 Jahre)

Kutter: MS Tanja

Hafen: Heiligenhafen, alle Kutter sind durch die Brücke gefahren.

Wetterbedingungen: 

sonnig, Wind 5 - 6, hohe Wellen nach Sturm 

Fang: 

 2 Dorsch ca. 50 + 60cm  von meiner Tochter 

Köder:

Pilker mit Oktopus am Karabiner


----------



## Msflo (3. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 31.10.2013

Wer: Ich mit Tochter (6 Jahre)

Kutter: MS Tanja

Hafen: Heiligenhafen, Richtung Hohenwachter Bucht

Wetterbedingungen: 

sonnig, Wind 5 - 6, hohe Wellen nach Sturm 

Fang: 

 2 Dorsch ca. 50 + 60cm  von meiner Tochter , 3 Dorsche am ganzen Schiff

Köder:

Pilker mit Oktopus am Karabiner


----------



## Msflo (3. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.11.2013

Wer: Ich mit Tochter (9 Jahre), ca. 21 Andere

Kutter: MS Tanja

Hafen: Heiligenhafen, Wir sind durch die Brücke gefahren.

Wetterbedingungen: 

sonnig, Wind 5 - 6, hohe Wellen nach Sturm 

Fang: 

 2 Dorsch ca. 50cm  von meiner Tochter , insgesamt 14 Dorsche und 4 Wittlinge

Köder:

Pilker mit Oktopus am Karabiner, Beifänger orange und Gummifisch


----------



## bensihari (4. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 02.11.2013

Wer: Ich mit Kumpel

Boot: Carnivore

Hafen: Neustadt

Wetterbedingungen:
anfangs Regen, später trocken, Wind 2 aus Süd, leichte Welle nach Sturm

Fang: 
ca. 50 Platte (Kliesche, Scholle, Flunder) bis Ende 40cm

Köder:
Wattwürmer


----------



## Dr. Komix (4. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 02.11.2013

Wer: 2 , kutter voll belegt

Wetterbedingungen: Regen, Wind aber ok

Fang: ja, wir haben 5 Fische entnommen. 
Gefangen hatten wir viel mehr aber alles weit unter Mindestmaß.
Mein Mindestmaß ist übrigens ü50;-)

Was mir aber übel aufstößt ist, das alles entnommen worden ist!
Fische wurden nicht abgeschlagen und nicht gekehlt.
Selbstverständlich habe ich die "Angler" angesprochen und deutlich gesagt was sie machen sollen, klotzten mich nur blöde an.

Am Ende wurden die Fänge gezählt um wohl Werbung zu machen, dass man Fänge im 3-stellingem Bereich gefangen hat vom Kutter XYZ. Wenn wir mal die unter 38cm Dorsche abziehen würden, sähe es nicht so toll aus?

Ach ja, außer mich hast niemanden gestört, dass auch Unterlassungen Dorsche abgeschlagen wurden.
Hauptsache die Kunden sind glücklich und die Anzahl stimmt?

Köder: auf pilker, Gummi ging nix


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (4. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 02.11.2013
Wer: 7 Freunde + ca 12 Mitangler
Kutter: Ostpreußen
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wetterbedingungen: 4 SW, später quasi 0 mit Dauerregen
Fanggebiet: Fahrrinne nord west oberhalb Fehmarn (mit vielen anderen Kuttern) gefühlt immer so bei 12-14m, meiner Meinung nach hätte man mal tiefer oder flacher wenigstens antesten müssen/können
Köder: Gummi
mein Fang: 5 schöne 50-60, insgesamt ist wenig gefangen worden, viel Nachwuchs am Band gehabt der wieder schwimmt


Datum: 03.11.2013
Wer: 5 Freunde + ca 8 Mitangler
Kutter: Ostpreußen
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wetterbedingungen: 5-6 SW
Fanggebiet: unter der Brücke durch Richtung Dahme (mit vielen anderen Kuttern)
Köder: Gummi
mein Fang: 4 schöne 50-75, der 75'er wog 4,5kg, insgesamt sehr wenig gefangen und wenig Kontakt


----------



## Bauschheimer (4. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

4.11.2013
Kutter Silverland,Fehmarn
Windstärke 4-5 SSW
insgesamt 12 Angler
5 maßige Dorsche wurden zusammen gefangen
angeblich ist der zu warme Oktober schuld...


----------



## MortyHH (5. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 03.11.2013
Wer: 2 Freunde + ca 28 Mitangler
Kutter: MS Blauort 
Hafen: Laboe
Wetterbedingungen: 5-6 SW, später 7-8 W
Fanggebiet: Kieler Leuchtturm nachher Eckenförder Bucht
Köder: Gummi und Pilker
Morgens konnte man noch halbwegs fischen aber nachm Mittag völlig unmöglich auf Grund des starken Windes. Eggi hat dann um 14 Uhr abgebrochen und jeder hat einen 20€ Gutschein bekommen#6.
Ich habe einen Dorsch gefangen ca. 45-50cm.


----------



## Bauschheimer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

5.11.
MS Silverland
Wind SW 4 sonnig
11 Angler
ums Staberhuk
insgesamt 13 maßige Dorsche


6.11.
MS Silverland
Wind W 4-5 bewölkt
21 Angler 
ums Staberhuk


insgesamt 9 maßige Dorsche


----------



## Schleihering (7. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Vor Schleimünde geht was. Von 11-16.00 Uhr 13 Dorsche von 45 -72 cm gefangen. Die kleinen nicht mitgezählt. Eine 37´er MeFo in  silber durfte auch wieder schwimmen. Es wurde in ca. 7m mit den kleinen Deep Tail Dancer geschleppt.


----------



## elbetaler (7. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#h Hallo Leute, schön dass wenigstens paar von uns was fangen, Petri. Aber bitte diesen Trööt nur für die Fangmeldungen in tabellarischer Form (...außer "Fazit") in altbewährter Form, nutzen!
Vorab freut man sich über ne Meldung und stattdessen wird ne Frage hier gestellt #q  (....was läuft - wo -was - womit, wie kommt das Salz ins Meer, WIE beissen die Dorsche ....usw.
Es nervt! Ja, auch weil ich selbst gerade nicht loskomme! #d:m



Schöne Grüße.


----------



## bacalo (8. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@=elbetaler;
Vorab freut man sich über ne Meldung und stattdessen wird ne Frage hier gestellt #q (....was läuft - wo -was - womit, wie kommt das Salz ins Meer, WIE beissen die Dorsche ....usw.
Es nervt! Ja, auch weil ich selbst gerade nicht loskomme! #d:m



Die Aussage unterstreiche ich:m.

Leute, kurz und prägnant, klipp und klar und treffend.
Zur Erinnerung Jörgs Vorschlag:

Tag der Ausfahrt:
Kutter / Boot:
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:
Wind:
Himmel:
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:
Wer:
Fänge:
Sonstiges:

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit:m


----------



## Raubfisch (8. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 08.11 zwischen 9 und 14 uhr 
Wo: ostsee 
Wer: 2 kumpel und ich
Wetter: recht klar, wind ca 1 - 2 bft
Womit: priv. kleinboot
Womit noch: leichte ruten, blei, haken mit watti drauf
Tiefe: zwischen 3 und 12 metern - konnte man schlecht festmachen wo es besser lief

fazit: geiler tag ! ca 50 platten und ein ca 60er dorsch sind mit uns an land gefahren :k


----------



## Fishcat23 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 09.11.13
Wer: Malte, Flo, und ich. Gesammt ca. 25 Angler
Wo: Kielerförde ( Friedrichsort )
Boot:MS Blauort
Wetter: Regen und viel Wind
Wind: S- SW 7
Drift: 0,8 -1,4 Kn
Was: zu dritt 61 Dorsche
Womit: Pilker ( Speedyfisch ) und Beifänger ( Maja )
Fangtiefe: 12-16 m
Fazit: Kurzer Anfahrweg und den ganzen Tag Fisch. Erst auf Pilker und gegen Mittag dann gejigt...


Lg
Alex


----------



## nyster (10. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.11.2013
Kutter / Boot: MS Seeadler
Angelzeit: 07:00-11:15
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock
Wind: SW-NW 5-6
Himmel: bedeckt, teils Nieselregen
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6-9m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, motoroil, blau-silber
Pilkerfarbe: orange-gelb-silber
Montage: Solopilker 55-75g oder Gummi an 24g später 50g Jigkopf
Wer: insgesamt 12 Mann
Fänge: ich 1 untermaßigen, Gesamter Kutter ca. 10
Sonstiges: Einzig positiv an dieser Tour war das Frühstück / Mittag. Die Fische gingen nur bei den ersten beiden Driften ans Band. Danach nix. War ne extreme Schaukelpartie bei 1.5m-2m Wellen und ordentlich Wind. Um 11:15 Uhr wurde dann abgebrochen...verständlich bei dem Seegang, aber man hätte ja wenigstens einen Fahrpreisrabatt oder Gutschein aushändigen können...so musste für den halben Tag der volle Preis gezahlt werden :r

Fazit: Aufgrund des Wetters und des frühen Abbruchs leider negativ. Und ich finde, die Betreiber sollten sich in diesem Falle mal hinterfragen, ob es richtig ist, den vollen Preis zu kassieren wenn man 3 Stunden vorher heim fährt...für mich und meine Kollegen unverständlich |krach:

Edit: Jetzt im Nachhinein bot man unserer Gruppe  nach schriftlicher Kritik jedem (wir waren zu 5.) einen 10€ € Nachlass auf die nächste Ausfahrt an. Ob das auch auf die Angler zutrifft, die keine Beschwerde äußerten, bleibt zu bezweifeln. 2 Mitangler aus Fehmarn fragten beim Smutje nach und dieser meinte, dass der Kaffee dafür umsonst sei (welcher im Frühstückspreis inklusive war?!). Immerhin scheint der Käpt'n unseren Unmut zu verstehen und lenkte etwas ein...


----------



## Angelopa (10. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



nyster schrieb:


> Tag der 11.2013
> Kutter / Boot: MS Seeadler
> Angelzeit: 07:00-11:15
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock
> ...


Hi Nyster,

hast Du den Bericht von MortyHH gelesen. Es geht also auch anders, voraus gesetzt der Kapitän denkt nachhaltig und möchte zufriedene Angler.


----------



## Angelopa (10. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Wann: 09.11.13
> Wer: Malte, Flo, und ich. Gesammt ca. 25 Angler
> Wo: Kielerförde ( Friedrichsort )
> Boot:MS Blauort
> ...



Petri Heil Alex,
das war ja ein guter Fang am Heck der Blauort. Ihr hattet auf alle Fälle mehr Fischglück wie wir am 03.11. auf der Blauort. Wie MortyHH schon gepostet hat, hatte wir Wind aus SW-W mit 7-8 und fast keinen Strom. Es ist halt jeder Tag ein Angeltag aber eben nicht jeder ein Fangtag.


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 15.11.13
Wer: wolfgang und ich
Wo: boltenhagen
Boot: meine "Rica"
Wetter: frühnebel,der sich superschnell auflöste, dann wolken/sonnenmix, am nachmittag zugezogen und sehr frisch
Wind: süd,südwest, bft 1 zunehmend
Fänge: 11 feiste dorsche der 60ziger klasse, wolfgang legte mit einem 70 cm leo vor #6, leider stiegen uns auch eine menge fische aus, ein fettes teil direkt an der bordwand |gr:
Womit: pilker, gummi und wobbler
Fangtiefe: am vormittag auf 8,5m, am nachmittag auf 10,5m
Fazit: der tag hielt alles für uns bereit,etwas wind, sonne,wellen und reichlich fischkontag, wiederholungsgefahr!
auch die fischer waren auf dem neusten stand, wir waren alle miteinander "vernetzt"
an dieser stelle möchte ich noch einen gruß an elbetaler und mathei loswerden, es war schön euch persönlich kennen zu lernen


----------



## alwol1 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.11.2013
Kutter / Boot:Tanja
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen / Richtung Howachter Bucht
Wind: 4-5 bft Süd bis Südwest
Wetter: wechseln Bewölkt bis heiter
 Fangtiefe: 8-12 m
Montage: Kieler Blitz  silber-gelb-rot  60g
Wer: 18 Mitangler und ich
Fänge: mehrere Nemos die wieder schwimmen, ein 40ger Leo und ein 84ger-4,9kg Leo
Sonstiges: Fang des Tages an Bort - ein Leo: 90cm-7,7kg 



Tag der Ausfahrt:15.11.13
Kutter / Boot: Seeadler
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock / Ostsee - Richtung Wustrow
Wind: 2-3bft aus Süd bis Südwest
Himmel: morgens totale Waschküche, ab 11 Uhr sonnig  am nachmittag zugezogen und sehr frisch
Angel / Fangtiefe: ausgebucht / 8 bis 12m
Pilkerfarbe: rot-grün 65 g + silber-gelb-rot 60 g
Montage: Pilker + Gümmifisch (goldgelb-rot 65g) 
Fänge: ein Seeskopion mehrere Nemos die wieder schwimmen und 11 Leos zwischen 40 und 55cm


----------



## peiner freak (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 17,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter :  sonne 3bft
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Grömitz Seebrücke
Köder : DTD in orange uv bzw grün uv 
Fang: 10 Dorsche zwischen 45cm & 68cm


----------



## elbetaler (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  15.11.
 Wer:  Matze und ich
 Zeit:  8.00-15.30
 Boot:  meine Nelly
 Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
 Wetter:  herbstlich frisch, trocken
 Welle und Drift:  kaum
 Temperatur Wasser:  8°C
 Fanggebiet:  Netz-Parcours vor Boltenhagen
 Fangtiefe:  7-12m
 Fang:  Matze mit 6 schönen Dorschen den Tagessieg geholt, bei mir deren 3
 Köder/Methoden:  Pilken, Wobbler

 Fazit:  Zeitfenster genutzt und das beste draus gemacht. Schöne #h an den Salzigen (und Kumpel). Das schreit nach einer Wiederholung!
 Alles, was gepilkt, gejiggt wurde, fand keinen Abnehmer. Fische standen sehr gestreut. Wir konnten keine wirklichen "Nester" ausmachen. Die Wobbler haben den Tag gerettet.
 Die vielen Netze sind echt nervig!


----------



## Doc Dietmar (17. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*


tag . 17.11.13​
kutter . langeland 1​
hafen . laboe​
gebiet . stoler grund . nördlich vom turm​
wind . nw bis no 3​
drift . schwach​
tiefe . 10 bis 14 m​
wer . ich +25-30 leutchen s​
montage . vormittag gufi nachmittagwatti s​
fang . 6 dorsche von 45 - 75 +5 grosse teller 30 - 40  + diverse kleine retur​
ein geiler angeltag auf der ostsee +langeland1 gute verpflegung keine zulangendriften , und vernünftige angler an bord |kopfkrat|bla:#c​


----------



## XDorschhunterX (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 16.11.13
Wer: unsere Truppe 32 Mann, Vergleichsangeln
Wo: Saßnitz, vor und um Arkona
Boot: Jan Cux
Wetter:sehr wechselhaft, bewölkt und teilweise kurze Schauer
Wind: nord,nordwest, bft 5-6 zunehmend, 0,8 bis 2 Knoten Drift(!) im freien Wasser
Fänge: 2bis 15 feiste Dorsche bis in die 70ziger Klasse,  leider stiegen uns auch eine Menge Fische aus |gr:
Womit: Hardcore-Naturköderangeln bis in die 1000-1300  gr Gewichteklasse in ca 20 -25 m!
Fangtiefe: auf um die 20-22 m, 
Fazit: vom Wetter her eine echt Herausforderung und nix für Schönwetterangler. Wehe du hattest keine 800 -1300 gr Bleie bei, dann hast versucht, aktiv auf die paar Köhler in der Ostsee zu angeln :q
Köder waren Wattwurm und Fischfetzen an unterschiedlich farbenden Mundschnüren chart., gelb, grün, rot, orange. Viele Fische, sogar Doubletten und Triletten, aber auch viel Kleindorsche bis 10  cm runter, aber auch Fische bis in die 70-er. Die Dorsche sind bis zum Überlaufen mit Heringen und anderen Kleinfischen voll gewesen und trotzdem im Freßrausch.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.11.2013
Wer: unsere Truppe 32 Mann, Vergleichsangeln
Wo: Saßnitz, vor und um Arkona
Boot: Jan Cux
Wetter: vormittags sehr wechselhaft, bewölkt und teilweise kurze Schauer , nachmittags aufklarend bis sonnig 
Wind: nord,nordwest, bft 5-6 abnehmend, 0,8 bis 2 Knoten Drift(!) im freien Wasser, nachmittags auf 2-3 bis 
Fänge: 2 bis 25 feiste Dorsche bis in die 70-ziger Klasse,  leider stiegen uns auch eine Menge Fische aus |gr:
Womit: Hardcore-Pilkenangeln bis in die 100-200  gr Gewichteklasse in ca 20 -25 m!
Fangtiefe: auf um die 20-22 m, 
Fazit: vom Wetter her früh wie am Vortag eine echt Herausforderung und nix für  Schönwetterangler mit 100-120gr Stöckern. Wehe du hattest keine 180-200 gr Pilker bei, dann  hast versucht, aktiv auf die paar Köhler in der Ostsee zu angeln. :q
Köder waren  an unterschiedlich farbende Pilker: blau silber grün-silber, orange rot/schwarz, Beifänger japanrot, blau, violett,gelb orange. Nachmittags wurde es dann ruhiger und man kam wieder auf 100-125 gr klar. Viele Fische, sogar  Doubletten, aber auch viel Kleindorsche bis 10  cm runter,  aber auch Fische bis in die Mitt-70-er. Die Dorsche sind bis zum Überlaufen  mit Heringen und anderen Kleinfischen voll gewesen und trotzdem im  Freßrausch.


----------



## Gotti1982 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16.11.
Wer: insgesamt 4 Personen
Zeit: 8.30-16:15 Uhr
Boot: Kalles Angelshop Karin 5
Hafen: Neustadt
Wetter: herbstlich frisch, trocken
Welle und Drift: kaum
Temperatur Wasser: 8°C
Fanggebiet:Neustädter Bucht
Fangtiefe: 12-16m
Fang: insgesamt 12 gute Dorsche, einer von 80 cm, 5 kleine Köhler, 1 x  Makrele und 2 Heringe
Köder/Methoden: Gingen nur auf Gummifisch und Heringsvorfach
Fazit: Tag begann recht ermüdend, die ersten 2 Stunden nix gefangen, dann wurde es aber doch ein extremst guter Tag, der allen Freude bereitet hat.#h


----------



## blue pearl (18. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren gestern auch unterwegs. Wetter war ja super, die Dorsche bissen aber sehr vorsichtig und nur auf Gummifisch. Daher auch einige im Drill verloren weil nur einzelhaken dran waren, das gute war keine Nemos (das ist ja sehr sehr selten) nur schöne größen ab 55 cm. Am Ende landeten dann 12 Dorsche und 4 fette Heringe die an der Faullenzerrute gebissen hatten in der Kiste.


----------



## peiner freak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 19,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : bedeckt 4 bft
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Lensterstrand
Köder : DTD in orange uv & grün uv & blau gelb
Fang: 9 Dorsche zwischen 45cm & 63cm


----------



## ddmlui (20. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 17.11.2013
Wer: ich und ca. 35 Andere
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Kutter: Einigkeit
Fanggebiet: westl.Fehmarn Richtung LL
Wetter: erst diesig, dann wolkenlos
Wind: 18 kn, weiter abnehmend
Drift: gering
Angeltiefe: 10 bis 15 m
Köder: GuFi pink-schwarz
Fang: 5 Dorsche mitgenommen, davon 2 x75er 
Crew: ok wie immer, sollten aber in Zukunft mit dem Kutterreinigen etwas weniger Stress machen und nicht schon zwischen den letzten Filetierern rumhampeln.
Fazit: im Schnitt wenige Fische (so einige Angler ohne Fisch), wenige Nemos, kein Selbstläufer aber wer konzentriert geangelt hat und auf Köderführung geachtet hat fing auch mal ´nen Fisch.
Besonderheit: Nebenmann (1. Mal auf Kutter) hatte ganzen Tag nix, trotz allerlei Experimente. Wechselte kurz vor Ende auf einen Gummi-Spierling mit Bleikopf und hatte gleich einen guten Aussteiger und sofort danach dann auch seinen ersten Dorsch. So ein Ding werde ich auf jeden Fall zum Testen zulegen.


----------



## peiner freak (20. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 20,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : bedeckt 2-3 bft
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Lensterstrand
Köder : DTD in orange uv & grün uv & blau gelb
Fang: 23 Dorsche zwischen 50cm & 74cm


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 15.11.
Hafen : vom astseecamp
Boot : mein blechkahn
min fru u. ich 
Wetter : sonnig 2-3 bft
Fangebiet : trollegrund
Köder : wattis
Fang: 12 platte, größte 39cm


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 17.11.
Hafen : vor dem Campingplatz ca 4,5km 
Boot : mein blechkahn 
Wetter : bedeckt 3-4 bft u. geile dühnung
wer: mein kumpel jan u. ich.
Fangebiet : vor dem Campingplatz ca 4,5km, 12-16m
Köder : pilker schwarz/Gold u. rote twister u. wattis Fang: 3 platte u. 6 dorsche. gröster dorsch 80cm


----------



## peiner freak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 21,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : bedeckt -2 bft
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Bliesdorf & Lensterstrand
Köder : DTD in grün uv & blau gelb
Fang: 11 Dorsche zwischen 50cm & 78cm


----------



## peiner freak (22. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 22,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : bedeckt 3-4 bft
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Lensterstrand & Bliesdorf
Köder : DTD  grün uv & blau gelb
Fang: 10 Dorsche zwischen 50cm & 71cm


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin, 
wieder ein gelungener Tag.
Wann: 22.11.13
Wer: Malte, Flo, und ich. Gesammt ca. 22 Angler
Wo: Stollergrund
Boot:MS Blauort ( BUG )
Wetter: bedeckt aber trocken
Wind: NO 4-5
Drift: erst 1,0 dann auf 0,6 kn
Was: zu dritt über 40 Dorsche 
Womit: Gufi und zum Schluß Speedy
Fangtiefe: 6-8 m
Die Dorsche haben uns reihenweise Krebse vor die Füsse gespuckt.



Alex


----------



## peiner freak (23. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 23,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : Sonne 1-2 bft
Fangebiet : 10 m liene zwischen Lensterstrand & Bliesdorf
Köder : DTD grün uv & blau gelb & orange uv
Fang: 18 Dorsche zwischen 50cm & 77cm


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



ddmlui schrieb:


> Datum: 17.11.2013
> Wer: ich und ca. 35 Andere
> Hafen: Heiligenhafen
> Kutter: Einigkeit
> ...


War bei der Tour auch mit 2 Kollegen an Bord. Fang bei uns je 1 Dorsch. 
Ansonsten kann ich das oben geschriebene so bestätigen. 
Über das Fanggebiet ließe sich streiten. .. Aber der "Foto Dorsch" musste wohl noch her. Hat ja auch geklappt...6, 5kg.... mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


----------



## peiner freak (24. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 24,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : Sonne 3-4 bft
Fangebiet : 1 mal 10 m liene zwischen Lensterstrand & Bliesdorf
Köder : DTD grün uv & blau gelb & orange uv
Fang: 7 Dorsche zwischen 35cm & 62cm alle wieder rein truhe ist voll


----------



## delowsky (25. November 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 23,11,13
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wetter : Sonne 2-3 bft (traumhaft Sonne satt)
Fangebiet : 1 mal 10 m Linie hin und zurück zwischen Grömitz & Kellenhusen
Köder : DTD alle Farben ;-) -> "fluoro" Farben tendenziell besser
Fang: 6 Dorsche zwischen 52 cm & 65 cm 3 "Kleine" wieder rein


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 02.12.13
*Wer:* wolfgang und ich
*Wo:* boltenhagen
*Boot:* meine "Rica"
*Wetter:* eiskratzen am morgen und überfrorene straßen, trotz sonne satt blieb es den ganzen tag lang sau kalt
*Wind:* südsüdwest, bft 1 zunehmend später auffrischend
*Fänge:* ich :m11 feiste dorsche, wolfgang |evil: 2 leos`und wieder verlor er ein fettes teil direkt an der bordwand :c
*Womit:* wobbler
*Fangtiefe:* am vor und  nachmittag auf 10m

*Fazit:* meine letzten überstunden habe ich heute gut investiert, klasse angeltag, lecker fisch gefischt, 
was will man(n) meer...
lg an jörg "elbetaler" und co, die letzte position war der kracher.
anbei ein paar eindrücke!


----------



## elbetaler (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  2.12.
 Wer:  mien Vadder und ich
 Zeit:  10.30 bis 16.30
 Boot:  meine Nelly
 Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
 Wetter und Wind:   siehe Vorbericht (der Salzige)
 Welle und Drift:  schwach und ortsabhängig auch mal stark 
 Wassertemperatur:  6°C
 Fanggebiet:  um Boltenhagen
 Fangtiefe:  7 bis 11m
 Fang:  6 Dorsche entnommen (hoch 72cm), 4 D. zurück, paar Aussteiger |uhoh:

 Köder und Methoden:  Wobbeln und Pilken  (z.B. RDT 11cm orange, grün)

 Fazit:  Leider zu spät losgekommen, trotzdem noch genügend Zeit gehabt. Nur, dass morgens noch 1 Bft. gewesen sein muss, nachher ne 2 bis 3 (ablandig).
 Fische stehen gestreut und wollen gefunden werden. Festgestellte Nahrungsreste waren 5cm-Fischleins, Aalmuttern und paar Krabben.

 #6 1.Gruß an Maik und Kumpel! ...Bei den Temperaturen auf´m Montag - war es gut zu wissen, dass da noch jemand ausser einem selbst - auf dem wasser war! Gibt gleich mehr Sicherheit!
 Und Spaß machts auch!:q

 #62.Gruß an den Boardie, der uns um den schweren Verkehrsunfall (kurz vor Weiße Wieck) geleitet hat. Dadurch noch Zeit gespart!

 #d Leute, fahrt bloß vorsichtig! Um die null Grad und Nebel, das war abends keine schöne Heimfahrt.


----------



## Corinna68 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 02.12.13
*Wer:*Stephanund ich
*Wo:Ostsee vor Warnemünde*
*Boot:MS Seeadler*




*Wetter:* eiskratzen am morgen und überfrorene straßen, trotz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 satt blieb es den ganzen tag lang sau kalt
*Wind:* südsüdwest, bft 1 zunehmend später auffrischend ablandig
*Strömung:* Saumäßig bis 1,3 Kn,
*Fänge:*wir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12  feiste dorsche, Ich hab das Familien Duell gewonnen ,ich hatte den  größten .Stephan verlor eine fette Platte direkt an der Bordwand
*Womit:*Pilker 80gr, Gummi, Wattwurm
*Fangtiefe:* am vor und nachmittag um 10m

*Fazit:*Dank  Bernd sein Suchen war es doch ein klasse Angeltag, lecker Fisch  gefangen auch wenn es mühselig war leider bei allen viele Nemos
was will Frau,Man(n) meer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saumäßige Drift ,wo die herkam keine Ahnung ,Bernd hatte auch schon die Nackenhaare hochgestellt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Deswegen lief es auch nicht beim schleppen mit Wattwurm .Die anderen  Angler hatten auch ihre Dorsche und der kleinste Knirps an Bord hatte  den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dorsch und man hat es den beiden Bengels angesehen das sie Freude beim Dorschangeln hatten vor allem wenn die Rute krumm war.


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Wann:* 26.12.13
*Wer:* wolfgang und ich
*Wo:* boltenhagen
*Boot:* meine "Rica"
*Wetter:* wie es besser nicht sein kann! sonnig, bis Mittags leicht angeraute see bei einem lauen lüftchen, später aus nordost auffrischend, gute wellen von 0,5 bis 1,0m
*Wind:* südost, bft 1 dehend auf nord bft 3
*Fänge:* ich :m13 feiste dorsche, wolfgang 8 große leos
*Womit:* wobbler
*Fangtiefe:* 8,5-9,5m

*Fazit:* was für ein jahresmitdembootabangeltag, alle boote die wir sahen konnten gut fisch einsammeln, da blieb kein auge trocken und das wetter zeige sich von seiner weihnachtstagseite. 
mathias (mathei) und jörg (elbetaler), euch beiden noch einen lieben gruß auf den weg, bleibt gesund und rutscht gut in das jahr 2014, wir sehen uns auf dem wasser.

anbei ein paar eindrücke!


----------



## elbetaler (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#h ... da schieße ich unseren Bericht gleich mal hinterher:


 Datum: zwei Tage nach Heiligabend
 Wer:  Matze und ich
 Zeit:  halb acht bis um fünfe
 Boot:  meine Nelly
 Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
 alle Wetterdaten:  siehe oben (Salziger)
 Wasser:  4°C und sehr klar, gigantische Sichttiefe (um 6 Meter oder auch mehr!)
 Fanggebiet:  Boltenhagen
 Fangtiefe:  5 bis 14 Meter

 Fang:  wir konnten zusammen 20 sehr gute Dorsche an Bord holen
 Köder und Methoden:  Blinker, Pilker, Wobbler (die Bringer)

 Fazit:  umso schnuffliger der Wind wurde, desto höher stieg die Bissfrequenz. Viele Kurzbesucher an den Ködern, die im Verborgenen blieben. Scheinbar noch gutes Futterangebot vorhanden, Dorsche schön vollgefressen.
 Die ganze Action (....Äcktschen sprich...) ließ uns den aufkommenden Wind und Nieselregen fast vergessen. Leider muss das Timing in der dunklen Jahreszeit sehr gut passen, d.h., erst wartet man Tage und Wochen auf Angelwetter und dann wird's am Nachmittag so schnell dunkel. Vom Kleinboot aus bedeutet das: Ab zum Hafen. 
 Naja, jeder Angeltag geht einmal zu Ende. |gr:   Und da kommt man hoffentlich wieder vollständig im Hafen an! Da freut sich die Familie #6.

 Also wir waren hochzufrieden mit diesem Feiertag, der ein toller Angeltag war. Und natürlich die besten Grüße zurück an den Salzigen Maik und seinen Kumpel!  #h

 Und Petri an alle!


----------



## anbeisser (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt: 20.12.13
Heimathafen: Timmendorf auf Poel
Kutter: MS Vorwärts
Wer; 12Personen
Seegebiet. vor Poel
Tiefe: bis 15m
Wind: Bft 3-4 aus S / SW
Wellen; bis 1m und mittelstarke Drift

Fänge ganzer Kutter ca 50-60 Dorsche von 45-65
Ich 2 von ca 45cm

Moin !

Schmidti war sehr bemüht aber wenn kein Fisch da ist 
Und Er ist schon ein guter Kapitän.
Auch mal ein herzliches Danke ein seinen Adjutanten der stets freundlich und hilfreich zur Seite steht !!!


Grüsse und ein frohes neues Jahr aus Salzwedel nach Poel und an alle Leser hier.


Maik


----------



## thomas19 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.12.2013
Kutter: MS "Seeadler"
Heimathafen: Rostocker Stadthafen
Wind: West ca. Stärke 5
Drift: recht stark
Wer: 12 Angler + Besatzung
Fanggebiet: vor Warnemünde, später Ri. Westen, dort wo dieses gelbe Gestell in der Ostsee steht
Fangtiefe: erst 11-12 m, später 14-17 m, zum Schluss wieder etwas flacher
Fänge: ich 3 kl. Dorsche + 1 unterm. zurück, der Beste 5 stattl. Dorsche; ganzes Schiff vielleicht 35 Stück
Fängigste Köder: Gummifische ca. 12-13 cm in Motoroil m. Goldflakes am 50-60g Kopf, meine Fänge kamen auf 75g "Pearl Select" von "Eisele" in sw/gelb/orange mit Getringer v. Reins in motoroil/pepper am gelben Jighaken als Beifänger. Den Originaldrill. des Pilkers hatte ich gegen einen Eye Hook Drilling Farbe nickel in 2/0 v. Gerlinger ausgetauscht u. vor dem Jighaken kam noch eine Leuchtperle 6*10 mm.
Fazit: Man muß schon speziell ausgerüstet sein, wenn man in der Ostsee noch was fangen will. Auch der "Beste" übrig. einer aus dem Board hier, hatte spezielle Pilker u. Gummifische. Außerdem ist eine optimale Köderführung selbstverständlich.
Die Besatzung ist freundlich u. aufmerksam, ich kann dass Schiff auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen. Eines soll fairerweise gesagt sein, das Schiff schaukelt bei Seegang stärker in der Kränkung als die grossen Angelschiffe. Also wer einen empfindl. Magen hat.
Der Fahrpreis von 40€, mit Mittag(!), ist für Rostocker Verhältnisse absolut fair u. für 5€ mehr bekommt man ein Frühstück mit 4 halben belegten Brötchen + ein Ei u. ein Pott Kaffee.


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:* 29.12.2013
*Wer:* ein Kumpel mit mir + ca 18 Mitangler
*Kutter:* Ostpreußen
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wetter:* 4 SW, trocken
*Fanggebiet:* vor Dahme, ca 7-11m
*Köder:* Gummi
*mein Fang:* 9 mitgenommen, insgesamt ist wenig gefangen worden


*Datum:* 30.12.2013
*Wer:* ein Kumpel mit mir + ca 9 Mitangler
*Kutter:* Ostpreußen
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wetter:* 4-5 SW, trocken, sogar die Sonne kam durch
*Fanggebiet:* vor Dahme 
*Köder:* Gummi
*mein Fang:* 5 mitgenommen, insgesamt ist noch weniger gefangen worden als Sonntag aber in der ersten Drift kamen tolle Fische


2 tolle Tage auf der Ostpreußen!


----------



## peiner freak (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 1,1,2014
 Zeit: 12-13,30 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : 4-5 bft
 Köder : Gufi - pilker - blinker
 Geangelt : gerade raus auf 11m und dann rein treiben lassen
 Fang : nix schlechter start in das neue jahr


----------



## Carptigers (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.12.13
Kutter / Boot: MS Rügenland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wind: West 5, in Böen 7
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 22- 26m
Jiggfarbe: rot, blau-glitter, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot, rot-grün
Montage: Morgens gepilkt, ab Mittag nur Gummifisch
Wer: Ich und meine Freundin
Fänge: Ich 26, Freundin 13 ( 8 Stück mitgenommen )
Sonstiges: Bis Mittag habe ich nur mit Pilker gefischt, am Nachmittag habe ich dann mit Gummi gefischt, um eventuell größere Fische zu fangen. Leider klappte das nicht so ganz. Alle Fische unter 45 cm haben wir wieder zurückgesetzt. 
Traurigerweise meinen viele Leute, sie müssen die Fische nicht waidgerecht töten, geschweige denn untermaßige zurücksetzen. Selbst nach mehrmaliger Ansprache sind diejenigen immer noch Beratungsresistent. Mich würde es freuen, wenn auf See in Zukunft mehrfach Kontrollen durchgeführt werden, damit diese schwarzen Schaafe endlich mal zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden!


----------



## Carptigers (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.12.13
Kutter / Boot: MS Rügenland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wind: Süd West 5, in Böen 6
Himmel: teilweise sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 22- 26m
Jiggfarbe: rot, schwarz-rot
Pilkerfarbe: schwarz-rot, rot-grün
Montage: Heute nur gepilkt, da weitaus effektiver
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: 34, ( 12 Stück mitgenommen )
Sonstiges: Heute wieder persönliches Mindestmaß von 45 cm. Am heutigen Tag waren auch mal "gewissenhafte" Angler an Bord, was mich sehr erfreute. Auf Grund von gestrigen Tag kam meine Freundin heute leider nicht mit (Seekrank).
Ansonsten schöner Saisonabschluss mit Sonne und leckerem Essen an Bord. Viel Glück an alle für das nächste Jahr.|supergri


----------



## peiner freak (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 4,1,2014
 Zeit : 13,00 - 16,00 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : S 3bft
 Köder : Wobbler
 Fang : 9 Dorsche 3 x 45cm - 2 x 60cm - 65cm - 74cm und  
           2 Kleine wieder rein


----------



## peiner freak (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 12,1,14
 Zeit : 12.00 - 16.00 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : 4-5 bft aus NW
 Wetter : Sonne bewölkt regen 
 Fang : 8 Dorsche alle um die 50 cm und eine mini rebo 
 Köder : Wobbler, Blinker


----------



## peiner freak (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 15,1,2014
 Zeit : 10,30 - 15,30 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : 3-4 bft S
 Wetter : Bewölkt
 Fangebiet / Fang 1 x Bliesdorf-Grömitz Seebrücke 7-8m 2 Kleine Dorsche
                          1 x Rettin-Lensterstrand 10m
                               11 Dorsche davon 3 Kleine
 Köder : Wobbler,Apex


----------



## peiner freak (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum :  17,1,2014
 Zeit : 10,30 - 15,30 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : 2 bft S
 Wetter : Regen -Sonne
 Fanggebiet : Pelzerhaken - Lensterstrand
 Köder : DTD in blau gelb 
 Fang : 14 Dorsche 45cm - 67cm


----------



## snboxer (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 14.01.2014*
*Ort: Brook ( nähe Groß Schwansee)*
*Zeit: 8.30 - 14,00 Uhr*
*Wind: 2 - 4 Knoten*
*Drift: 0,7 Knoten*
*Wetter: sonnig und neblig +2 Grad*
*Wassertemperatur: +5 Grad*
*Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot*
*Fänge: wir zu dritt 19 Dorsche, Größe 55 - 60cm *
*etliche kleine Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 17 -20m*
*Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City und Kopyto *
*Fazit: schöne Fische, **schöner Angeltag, :m*​


----------



## elbetaler (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:  17.01.
 Wer:  Matze und ich
 Zeit:  (zu spät angefangen) 9.30-16.00 Uhr 
 Boot:  meine Nelly
 Hafen:  ab Tarnewitz
 Wetterbedingungen:  Vorhersage vom Finder auf dem Punkt richtig. Ablandig aus S-SSO mit 3. Kühl, aber trocken.
 Welle und Drift:  wenig und erträglich, starke Dünung - der Windrichtung gegenläufig
 Wasser:  klar, stellenweise treibendes Kraut, 4-6 °C

 Fanggebiet:  Boltenhagen
 Fangtiefe:  ~10 m
 Fang:  ganze 4 Dorsche #c (45-60cm)
 Köder/Methoden:  Wobbler mit unterschiedlichen Lauftiefen, Pilker, halbherzig auch mal gufiert 

 Fazit:  Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt. Und eigentlich wollten wir Mefodorsche. Will sagen, dass wir viel Zeit bei Wassertiefen bis 7 Metern verspielt haben, sodass eben weiter draußen befindliche Spots aus Mangel an Zeit diesmal ausgelassen wurden. Ein anderes Team hatte zwar keine Dorsche, dafür allerdings ~15 Heringe und eine MAKRELE. 
 Alles auf einmal geht leider nicht. Zielfisch sollte die Mefo sein, hat aber leider nicht geklappt. Trotzdem war´s ein schöner Angeltag!  #6 Und, Dorsche wollen auch erstmal gefangen werden (... können)!
 Übrigens:  Wir konnten nicht ein einziges Netz entdecken! #c :q


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## ddmlui (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 2.2.2014
Wer: ich und ca. 48 Andere (gefühlte 100)
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Kutter: Einigkeit
Fanggebiet: westl.Fehmarn Richtung LL
Wetter: erst diesig, dann heiter bis wolkig, 1 - 4 Grad
Wind: 18 kn, weiter abnehmend
Drift: mittel
Angeltiefe: 20 bis 15 m
Köder: Pilker 125gr
Fang: 0
Crew: ok wie immer

Fazit: Kutter voll. da kein Weiterer auf Dorsch rausfuhr. Kuschelpilken :-(  im Schnitt wenige Fische, aber stattliche Größen bis 13,5 kg. Bei 2 Driften den Schwarm voll getroffen, war bei Beiden mit "Wartungsarbeiten" mit Mitanglern beschägtig. Danke.
Besonderheit: wär ich mal zu Haus geblieben


----------



## peiner freak (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum » 20,2,14
Zeit » 9,30-14,30 Uhr
Hafen » Grömitz
Boot » Eigenes
Wind » 2 bft aus sw
Wetter » erst bewölkt ab 11,00 uhr Sonne
Fanggebiet » Grömitz hafen \ Kellenhusen anfang
Köder » Wobbler & Blinker 
Fang » 6 Dorsche ab 60cm 5 kleine wieder rein


----------



## peiner freak (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 21,2,14
 Zeit : 9,30 - 14,30 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : 2-3 bft aus W
 Wetter : Sonne sonne sonne nasser arschh
 Fangebiet : Pelzerhaken / Lensterstrand
 Köder : verschiedene Wobbler
 Fang : 12 Dorsche 50-68cm 4 kleine wieder rein


----------



## peiner freak (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 23,2,14
 Zeit : 8,00 - 15,00 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : mein Seeteufel
 Wind : 3-4 bft aus SW
 Wetter : Sonne
 Fanggebiet : Pelzerhaken / Lensterstrand
 Köder : Wobbler , Apex
 Fangtiefe : 12-14m drunter ging nix
 Fang : 2 Mefos 30 cm wieder rein
           6 Dorsche 50cm - 62cm 8 kleine wieder rein


----------



## peiner freak (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 24,2,14
Zeit : 8,30 - 16,00 Uhr
Hafen : Gròmitz
Boot : Eigenes 
Wind : 3-4 aus SW
Wetter : Sonne 
Köder : Blinker / Wobbler
Fanggebiet : Pelzerhaken / Lensterstrand 
Fangtiefe : zwischen 8&12m
Fang : 17 Dorsche zwischen 50 cm & 77 cm
              paar kleine wieder rein


----------



## peiner freak (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 25,2,14
Zeit : 9,00 - 14,30 Uhr
Hafen : Gròmitz
Boot : Eigenes
Wind : 2 bft aus S
Wetter : Sonne
Köder : Wobbler & Blinker
Fanggebiet : Bliesdorf / Kellenhusen 
Fangtiefe  : 10-12m
Fang : 1 mal Mefo 63cm -- 9 Dorsche 50cm - 67cm


----------



## peiner freak (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 26,2,14
Zeit : 10,00 - 15,00 Uhr
Hafen : Grömitz
Boot : Eigenes
Wind : 2-0 bft SW
Wetter : Sonne später bewölkt
Köder : Wobbler , Blinker , Apex &Gf gejiggt
Fangtiefe : 10-12 m
Fanggebiet : Bliesdorf / Lensterstrand
Fang  : beim schleppen 10 gute dorsche bis 67cm
               1 std mit GF 1 dorsch 78cm


----------



## Amigo-X (1. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 01.03.14
Zeit : 9:000-15:30 
Wer: Welshunter und ich
Hafen : Großenbrode
Boot : Eigenes
Wind : 0 Später 2-3 Ost
Wetter : FETTER NEBEL !!!
Köder : Wobbler und Apex 
Fangtiefe : 10-15 m
Fanggebiet : Süssau - Dahme 
Fang : 12 gute Dorsche 45 - 65 cm 
Der Nebel wollte einfach nicht verschwinden....


----------



## snboxer (3. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 01.03.2014*
*Ort: Brook ( nähe Groß Schwansee)*
*Zeit: 7.30 - 13,00 Uhr*
*Wind: spiegelglatt*
*Drift: 0,2 Knoten*
*Wetter: neblig +4 Grad*
*Wassertemperatur: +3,5 Grad*
*Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot*
*Fänge: wir zu zweit 32 Dorsche, Größe 45 - 55cm *
*etliche kleine Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 16 -18m*
*Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City*
*Fazit: **schöner Angeltag, :m *​


----------



## degl (5. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:04.03.2014
Angelzeit:9:30-13:15
Fangzeit:die ganze Zeit durch
Fangtiefe: ca.20m
Kutter:MS.Tanja
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Wind: kaum
Himmel: sonnig/diesig
Drift: gut
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot/gelb/silber
Köderilker und Beifänger(nur einen)
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:7
Gewicht: zusammen 12 Pfund
Länge:40-63cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: ein goiler Tag auf See......da die Blauort nicht fuhr gings nach Heilitown
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruß degl


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (7. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 7.3.14, 6:40 - 15:45h
Kutter: Ms Vorwärts
Hafen: Timmendorf / Poel
Fanggebiet: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: 4-5 bft, Süd, 3-8 °C (geschätzt)
Wer: ca. 15 Leute an Bord
Fänge: ca. 70 Dorsche, einige Heringe

Fische standen sehr vereinzelt, bis 10:00h wurde fast nichts gefangen. Einige Dorsche mit schönen Größen. Sehr fette Heringe. Kleiner wendiger Kutter mit einem Kapitän, der wirklich redlich gesucht hat und sich über jeden Fisch mitfreute.


----------



## Airferdo (9. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

atum : 07.03.14
Zeit : 07:00-14:30 
Wer: Ich
Hafen : Burgstaaken
Boot : MS Südwind
Wind :  3-4 Nord-Ost
Wetter : Wolken-Wind -Sonne
Köder : Pilker (Solo) silber und "sometimes" roter Jig Beifang ! 
Fangtiefe : 15 -20 m
Fanggebiet : Fehmarn
Fang : 10 gute Dorsche 45 - 65 cm 
Dem Sportsfreund neben mir ist eine Mefo kurz vor der Landung vom Harken gesprungen (hat auf nen Solopilker gebissen !!!!)


----------



## Sparky1337 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:10.03.2014
Angelzeit:10-13:15
Fangzeit:die ganze Zeit durch
Fangtiefe: ca.20m
Kutter:MS.Tanja
Heimathafen:Heiligenhafen
Wind: kaum
Himmel: sonnig/diesig
Drift: gut
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: Blau/Silber  
Gummifisch: Gold
Köderilker und Beifänger(nur einen)
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:18
Gewicht: 15Kg Filet
Länge:50-70

Alles was kleiner als 50 is schwimmt wieder


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (14. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Zusammen, 

seit gestern liegt das Boot wieder drin, was gleich genutzt wurde...

Tag der Ausfahrt:14.03.2014
Angelzeit:11-16:45
Fangzeit:12:30-14:07
Fangtiefe: ca.13m
Kutter: Eigener "Kutter"/Kleinboot
Heimathafen:Neustadt
Wind: kaum, später ab 14:30 4 Bft, 1,5 m Welle aus Ost
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: gut, 1,2 Km/h lt. GPS-Messsung
Naturköder
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:2
Fischart: Meerforelle
Anzahl:2, zwischendurch zwischen den Naturköder-Spots geschleppt, mit Erfolg. Perlmutt-Blinker...
Mefo´s Länge:65-80
Dorsch Länge:65-85

Alles in allem ein "mauer", aber recht schöner Tag. Erheblicher Wetterwechsel, nach dem Mittag. Anbei mein Track. Die "Lücken" zwischen dem Track-Pfaden (rot) weisen auf Driften hin...

Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche wieder besser wird, geht´s weiter....

VG TIM


----------



## peiner freak (24. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum - 24,3,14
 Zeit - 10.00-16 Uhr
 Hafen - Grömitz
 Boot - Eigenes
 Wind - Fahrtwind
 Wetter - Sonne
 Köder - Wobbler & Blinker
 Fangtiefe - ka nach nase 10-13m echo ist auf dem weg hier her
 Fanggebiet - Bliesdorf / Lensterstrand
 Fang - 1 Mefo 60 cm knapp 3kg
           9 Dorsche -50cm
           2 Köhler 45cm


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.3.14
Kutter: MS Blauort/Laboe
Wind: S-SW 3-4
Drift: perfekt
Tiefe: 12-14m
Wer: ich+3 insgesamt geschätzt 35
Fang: ich 10 45-75cm, die 3 kollegen zusammen  10 40-60cm, gesamtes Schiff geschätzt 320 +/-20
Sonstiges: Perfekter Tag mit perfekten Sportkameraden auf perfekten Schiff mit perfekten Kapitän! !!


----------



## peiner freak (25. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 25,3,14
 Zeit : 11.00 - 17.00 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : N 2-3 bft
 Wetter : abwechselnd sonne bedeckt
 Köder : Apex , Wobbler , Blinker
 Fanggebiet : Lensterstrand - Pelzerhaken untiefentonne
 Fangtiefe : 10 - 12 m
 Fang : 6 Dorsche -67cm
           30 köhler ca


----------



## peiner freak (29. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 29,3,14
 Zeit : 11.00 - 17.00 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : quasi windstill
 Wetter : Nebel
 Köder : aktiv blitz pilker 30g in grün , gelb , pink
            tote rute 2 beifänger 80g gufi in orange gelb 
 Fanggebiet : vor Grömitz
 Fangtiefe : 8-12m
 Fang : 19 Dorsche 45-78cm


----------



## Salziges Silber (29. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:29.03.2014
Wer: David und ich
Angelzeit:9:30-17:00
Fangtiefe: um die 11 m
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Fanggebiet: Boltenhagen
Wind: Bft 2 abnehmend, zum Nachmittag wieder auffrischend
Himmel:Nasskalter Nebel, über die Mittagsstunde zeigte sich die Sonne.
Köder:Wobbler!Gummi
Fischartorsch
Anzahl:32, davon 19 entnommen
*Info: Ab dem 1.April wird für das Slippen eine höhere Gebühr fällig: bis 5m kostet es dann statt der 10€  jetzt inkl. Parken auf dem Winterlagerplatz 15€*

Fazit: Trotz Anfangsschwierigkeiten (Battarie gab den Geist auf) und das ausbleiben des versprochenen Sonnenschein s`wurdes es ein sehr schöner Angeltag, 
Wir fanden reichlich Dorsch auf ca. 11m, nur leider waren sehr viele keine Exemplare unterwegs die aber trotzdem einen schönen Kampf ablieferten, 
anbei wie immer ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## peiner freak (30. März 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 30,3,14
 Zeit : 10.00 - 14.30 Uhr
 Hafen : Grömitz
 Boot : Eigenes
 Wind : 2 bft aus NE
 Wetter : Sonne
 Köder : Pilker gufi jigs
 Fanggebiet : vor Grömitz
 Fangtiefe : 9-10m
 Fang : 16 Dorsche 45-72cm etliche kleine wieder rein


----------



## Carsten83 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum : 02.04.14
 Zeit : 7:30 - 15.30 Uhr
 Hafen : Heiligenhafen 
 Boot : MS Tanja
 Wind : 3-4, Böen 5 aus Ost
 Wetter : wolkig
 Köder : Pilker plus Twister
 Fanggebiet : NW vor Fehmarn
 Fangtiefe : schätze nicht mehr als 10m
 Fang : 5 Dorsche, 40-70 cm, einige wieder rein oder beim Drill verloren





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathiasjuers80 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 05.04.2014

Zeit: 8:30 - 16:00 Uhr

Boot: MS Blauort

Wind: wenig 

Wetter: erst Regen ab Mittag         bewölkt

Köder: Pilker und Twister

Fangtiefe: von ca. 12 - 20m

Fang: 8 Dorsche 40 - 60 cm
          1 Plattfisch 
          2 untermaßige


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonja1970 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 05.04.2014
 Zeit: 07.00 - 17.00
 Boot: MS Rügenland
 Wind: SE 4
 Wetter: bis zum Mittag viel Regen
 Köder: Buttvorfach, Wattwurm, Blei 4-5 Unzen
 Fangtiefe: 12-23 m
 Fang: Über 30 Dorsche, 24 kamen mit einem guten Maß in meine Kiste, mein größter Dorsch hatte 97 cm und brachte 8 Kg auf die Waage |bigeyes. außerdem hatte ich noch einen guten Butt

 Fazit: es war reichlich Fisch da und bis auf den Regen echt ein super Tag :vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 07.04.2014
 Zeit: 07.00 - 17.00
 Boot: MS Blauort
 Wind: SE 2-3
 Wetter: trocken, am Nachmittag sonnig
 Köder: Pilker, rote und rot-schwarze twister
 Fangtiefe:??
 Fang: 5 Dorsche in Küchengrösse, andere hatten bis Ca. 15 fische. Eigentlich hat jeder was gefangen. Die twister waren Top-Köder.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## sadako (13. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 10.04.2014
 Zeit: 07.00 - 15.00
Wer: Mein Mann und ich
 Boot: MS Karoline, Fehmarn / Burgstaaken
 Wind: West 2-3 abnehmend
 Wetter: trocken
 Köder: Pilker + Kopfdrilling
 Fangtiefe: ca. 12 - 15m
 Fang: Mein Mann hatte 15 Dorsche, ich 18. Keine Monster, aber angenehme Pfannengröße. Gemeinsam haben wir bestimmt 25 Untermaßige zurückgesetzt. Ein kleiner Junge hat zwar sonst nichts, aber immerhin zwei schöne Köhler gefangen. War ein rundherum toller Tag!


----------



## sadako (13. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 11.04.2014
 Zeit: 07.30 - 15.30
Wer: Mein Mann und ich
 Boot: MS Tanja, Heiligenhafen
 Wind: West 3
 Wetter: trocken, neblig, später sonnig
 Köder: Pilker + Kopfdrilling
 Fangtiefe: ca. 20 - 25m
Fangebiet: Tonne 5
 Fang: Mein Mann hatte 6 Dorsche, ich 7. Etliche Untermaßige (ca. 20) durften wieder schwimmen. War schwieriges Angeln wegen der starken Strömung und extrem vielen Anfängern.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 12.04.2014
Zeit: 07.00 - 11.30Uhr
Wer: Ein Freund u Ich
Boot: Zwergi
Wind: NW 2-3 abnehmend
Wetter: trocken
Köder: Pilker/Beifänger, Snaps, GuFi
Fangtiefe: 5-12Meter
Wo: Fehmarn, Meeschendorf und Staberhuk
Fang: 14 Dorsche (Ü45cm) für den Froster und bummelig 30Stk, die aus der Hand geglitscht sind. Dazu kamen zwei Köhler Ü40cm.
Beste Tiefe bei 7-8Metern


----------



## david.jamal (17. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16.04
Zeit: 06:00 - 16:00
Wer:Salziges Silber und Ich 
Boot: von Salzi 
Wind: NW 1-0
Wetter: Sonnig 
Köder: Wobbler 
Fangtiefe: 9-6 Meter
Wo: Boltenhagen 
Fang: Salzi 23 davon 10 zurück,  ich 7 und keiner zurück 
Fazit : Sehr schöner Tag und super tolle Unterwasser aufnahmen,die ich später wohl mal zusammen schneiden muss... 
Bei bedarf könnt Ihr ja gerne mal hier rein schauen 
Ein dank für den schönen Tag geht noch an Salziges Silber

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271880&page=14


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 17. 18. und 19.04.2014
Heiligenhafen
MS Klaus-Peter
Wetter 17. und 18.04. mit viel Wind
18.04. wenig Wind und viel Sonne

Gefangen wurden am 17.04. über 200 Fische für die Kiste mit rund 25 Leuten. Ich selber hatte 14 in schöner Filetiergröße.
Am 18. und 19.04. waren es 7 und 6 Dorsche für die Kiste.
Fast alle hatten ihren Fisch und es wurde auch fleißig gesucht, und gefunden. Am Ende hatten die Werfer mit Pilkern zwischen 40 und 60 Gr. die Nase vorn.

Wie immer und seit vielen Jahren alles gut organisiert, gaffen/keschern klappt sehr gut, Getränke und Essen immer reichlich vorhanden. 

Mal wieder 3 schöne Tage auf der Klaus-Peter.
Die hat leider seit gestern einen Lagerschaden und kann nicht raus.

Danke :vik:


----------



## mathei (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 30.04.
 Wer: Elbetaler und ich
 Zeit: 6.30-15.00 Uhr 
 Boot: seine Nelly
 Hafen:  ab Kübo
 Wetterbedingungen:  Vorhersage vom Finder auf dem Punkt richtig. 
kein wind, trocken und sonnig.
 Welle und Drift:  wenig Windrichtung umlaufend
 Wasser:  klar, stellenweise treibendes Kraut, 10 °C

 Fanggebiet:  um Kübo
 Fangtiefe:  ~10 m
 Fang: 20 Dorsche (45-55cm), 17 Platte ( 30- 42 cm )
 Köder/Methoden:  Wobbler mit unterschiedlichen Lauftiefen ging diesmal überhaubt nicht, Pilker auch mal gufiert brachte die Dorsche.
Plattfische auf Wattwurm. 2 Haken und Buttlöffel

 Fazit: Sehr schöner Ausflug und endlich mal gezielt auf Platte geangelt. Diesein schöne Größen da gewesen. Den Besten hatte Jörg mit 42 cm. Dorsche leiden keine richtig Großen dabei. Auch im Tieferen bei 15 m leider keine. Kontrolle durch die Fischereiaufsicht #6.Nach Befragung nach anderen Fängen bekamen wir die Info,daß die Dorschgrößen auf anderen Booten auch nicht besser waren und die Stückzahl im Schnitt zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei ca. 5 Stk.pro Mann lagen.Zur besten Beißzeit 14:30 Uhr mußten wir leider nach Hause :c


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 03.05.2014
 Zeit: 14.00 - 19.15
 Boot: Eigenes
Wer: Margaux und ich
 Wind: drehend, sehr wechselhaft 4-5
 Wetter: Viel Wind, erst ab 15:30 Uhr
Gebiet: PHaken, Bliesdorf, Sierksdorf, Neustadt
 Köder: Blinker, Pilker, Gummi, BeiGummi
Fangzeit: 18:34-18:35

Es war ein sehr komischer Tag, mit keinem einzigen Dorsch, egal wo, kein Biss. Zuletzt gab es dann noch 2 Hornis in Sierksdorf, als Trostpreis. Mehrere Bisse auf Blinker in Bliesdorf, aber nichts zu Gesicht bekommen...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

VG TIM, Jungboardie...


----------



## davidbj1979 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Datum: 03.05.2014
> Zeit: 14.00 - 19.15
> Boot: Eigenes
> Wer: Margaux und ich
> ...





War letzens auch dort unterwegs sowie weitere Bootsangler keiner hatte wirklich was gefangen, keine Ahnung was derzeit in der Bucht los ist.#c


----------



## Langelandfrank (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 03.05.
Wer: Vaters und ich
Zeit: 6.30-10.00 Uhr 
Boot: mein Jumbo
Hafen: ab Kübo
Wetterbedingungen: erst N 2 dann N 1 trocken und sonnig.
Fanggebiet: um Kübo
Fangtiefe/Fang: erst um 17 m (3 kleine Dorsche), dann Spitze vom Trollegrund (23 - 19 m) angefahren; innerhalb von 1 Stunde haben wir dann noch 22 Dorsche bis 85 cm und 3 Köhler um die 50 cm gefangen
Köder/Methoden: Pilker Solo 100g Speed Jig I (umgebaut)
Fazit: in der kurzen Zeit super Angeltag; waren aus zeitlichen Gründen im Okt 13 das letzte mal draussen; hatten leider noch Feierlichkeit am Nachmittag und die Dorsche sollten ja auch noch filetiert werden; haben erst mit Heringsvorfach probiert, aber keine gefunden; aber am Samstag geht es nach Bukkemose (Langeland), dann 1 Woche durchangeln, wenn der Wind mitspielt
Petri


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Nachtrag auf Grund großer Nachfrage 
Datum:* 03.05.2014
*Zeit:* 06.00 - 15.30Uhr
*Wer:* David und  Ich
*Boot:* Meine "Rica"
*Wind: *Nördliche Winde  leichte 2 abnehmend,
Morgens noch eine kräftige Dünung vom Tag zu vor
*Wetter: *Sonne satt
*Köder:* Blinker Schlepplöffel, GuFi, Wobbler
*Fangtiefe:* 4-12 Meter
*Wo:* Boltenhagen, Steinbeck,Elmenhorst
*Fang:* :m 14 x Dorsche (Räuchertonnengröße) für den Salzigen und David hatte auch Dorsch :q,
Beste Tiefe bei 4 - 8 Metern
*Fazit:* Super kurzweiliger Angelspass mit fettem Sonnenbrand im Gesicht.
Auch dieses Mal standen die Fische nicht konzentriert und mußten gefunden werden, zudem lies die Größe der Dorsche zu wünschen übrig, zumindestens auf unserem Boot, ein anderes Team hatte da mehr Glück, sie konnten mindestens 2 x 70 plus verbuchen und hatten an die 25 Dorsche in der Kiste.


----------



## forellenbernhard (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Zusammenfassung wegen schlechtem Internet!
09.05.
9.00 - 14.00
Rudi & ich
mein kleines Boot
vor der Steilküste
mäßiger Wind
5- 8m
Pilker & Gummi
Rudi 7 + ich 4 Dorssche bis 55 cm

10.05.
14.00 - 18.00
Pilker & Gummi
Rudi 11 + ich 7 Dorsche, 2 schwimmen wieder

13.05.
9.00 - 14.00
sehr kräftiger Wind
6 - 8m
Rudi 1 + ich 2 , 60 cm + 1 schwimmt wieder
dann wurde uns das zu gefährlich und sind zurück

Wir ware das erste mal auf der Ostsee und es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, weden wir am Do. + Fr. noch mal angeln, bevor wir nach Hause fahren.
Falls das Internet es zuläßt wede ich mich noch mal melden, sonst von zu Hause.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 15.05.
Wer: Kapitän plus Gast
Zeit: 16.30-21.00 Uhr 
Boot: Kleinboot
Hafen: Kiel
Wetterbedingungen: N 1 trocken und sonnig, Drift 0,8-1 KM/H
Fanggebiet: Kieler Außenförde
Fangtiefe/Fang: 6-8 Meter
Köder/Methoden: Blinker, Gummi
Fänge: 15 Dorsche, 10 über Mindestmaß - Entnahme 2
Fazit: Sehr schöne Feierabendtour, mit guten Drills, viel Spaß und großzügigem Mindestmaß


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16.05.
Wer: drei Mann in einem Boot
Zeit: 16.00-22.00 Uhr 
Boot: Kleinboot
Hafen: Kiel
Wetterbedingungen: erst N3 bedeckt, später N1 und Sonne, Drift 0,8-1 KM/H
Fanggebiet: Kieler Außenförde
Fangtiefe/Fang: 6-8 Meter
Köder/Methoden: Blinker, Gummi, Wattis
Fänge: 35 Dorsche, 25 über Mindestmaß - Entnahme 5, 4 Platte
Fazit: Zum Anfang grenzwertige See, dann perfekte Bedingungen.
Stückzahl sehr gut (kann auch mehr als 35 gewesen sein) jedoch sehr viele der 38-50iger Klasse, erst darüber nehmen wir mit. Trotzdem grandiose Tour,  wird wiederholt. #6


----------



## spaniac (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16.05.
Wer: 2 Mann
Zeit: 08.00-16.00 Uhr 
Boot: MS Blauort
Hafen: Laboe
Köder/Methoden: Beifänger (rot), Pilker, GuFi
Fänge: 30 Dorsche, davon 14 entnommen (Alle um die 40-48cm)
Fazit: nette Tour auf der Blauort, fast ausschließlich kleine Fische.


----------



## spaniac (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 17.05.
Wer: 4 Mann
Zeit: 07.00-14.00 Uhr 
Boot: McFish
Hafen: Maasholm
Wetter: Zuerst komplett neblig, erst kurz vor Ende aufklarend und dann super Sonnenwetter
Köder/Methoden: Beifänger (rot+schwarz+grün), Pilker, GuFi
Fänge: 26 entnommen (gute Größen, meist zwischen 50 und 60), div. Untermaßige zurück
Fazit: Das erste Mal mit Gert auf der McFish unterwegs, wirklich ein toller Service , tolle Driften mit richtig ordentlich Fisch und für uns nun mehr als eine Alternative zum Kutter!


----------



## Slider17 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

waren heute mal auf Hornis los, 20 Stk. in 3 Stunden.
Gefangen auf Spiro mit Heringsfetzen Höhe Sirksdorf


----------



## Bubu63 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 14.05.2014
Boot: MS KAROLINE
Ort: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
 Wind: WNW - 5 bft.
Wetter: 12°, trocken, bedeckt
 Köder: Kieler Blitz, orange-silber, 75 - 125 gr
 Fangtiefe: 18 - 20 m
 Fang: 18 Dorsche, 40 - 60 cm

Bemerkung: Am Anfang dachten wir noch es wäre Zufall, aber die Ostsee um Fehmarn ist im Moment sehr fischreich. Jeder hatte mindestens 7-8 Dorsche. Pilker gingen immer, auf Gummi selten.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Bubu63 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 15.05.2014
Boot: MS KAROLINE
Ort: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
 Wind: WNW, 3-4 bft.
Wetter: 12°, trocken, heiter bis wolkig
 Köder: Kieler Blitz, orange-silber, 60 - 90 gr
 Fangtiefe: 18 - 20 m
 Fang: 18 Dorsche, 40 - 75 cm

Bemerkung: Dies ist keine Kopie des 14.05. Es war weniger Wind, und die Fische bissen etwas schlechter. Ergebnis war das gleiche, nein, ein guter 75er Dorsch konnte von mir verhaftet werden. Es hatte wieder jeder seine Fische. Pilker gingen immer, auf Gummi selten.
Wenn die KAROLINE rausfährt, können sich alle anderen Kutter an der Ostseeküste etwas von ihr abschneiden. Service und Betreuung durch die Crew ist vorbildlich, Kapitän Bernd sucht unermüdlich Fisch und hat ihn auch gefunden, 1a !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Bubu63 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 16.05.2014
Boot: MS SÜDWIND
Ort: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
 Wind: WNW, 3-5 bft.
Wetter: 14°, trocken, Sonne
 Köder: Kieler Blitz, orange-silber, 60 - 90 gr
 Fangtiefe: 18 - 20 m
 Fang: 16 Dorsche, 1 Köhler, 5 Wittlinge

Bemerkung: Zum Abschluß unserer Tour mußten wir nochmal auf die SÜDWIND wechseln. Den Fängen tat das keinen Abbruch, obwohl wir diesmal eine andere Richtung einschlugen. Kapitän Willi fuhr uns wie gewohnt an den Fisch, den Rest mußten wir selber machen. Jeder einzelne hatte mindestens 10 Fische ! Gefühlt war es noch nie so leicht Dorsche zu fangen, wie an diesen Tagen. Vielen Dank für drei herrliche Tage an die weißen Schiffe von Fehmarn.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Leiche (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

20.05.14
Laboe
Kleinboot , Kumpel und ich
Sonne satt aber Ostwind
12.oo-18.00  ca. 20 Hornhechte
1 auf Spinner den Rest auf  Heringsfetzen
Angelort Höhe Dänisch-Nienhof


----------



## elbetaler (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Nachtrag vom 20.5.:.....  #h

 Wer:   Vadder und ick
 Zeit:   5.30 bis 13.00 Uhr
 Boot:   meine Nelly
 Hafen:   Kühlungsborn
 Wetter:   Sonne satt
 Wind:    erst ganz entspannt mit ner 2 aus SSO, ab ca 11.00 Uhr gedreht auf O....NO mit 3 bis 4 |uhoh: #q
 Also voll die Dröhnung auf dem Rückweg aus Richtung Trollegrund.

 Fangtiefe:   sehr variabel, von 5 bis 17m
 Fang      :   knapp zwanzig Dorsche in guten Größen und paar schöne Platten, ein nichtgewollter Zufalls-Horni

 Fazit:   der drehende Wind sorgte für das Angel-Ende, das war zwar ätzend, aber doch von Vorteil. Denn nächsten Tag war ja wieder arbeiten angesagt.
 Sehr gute Bissfrequenz, wenn auch etliche Kleine zurück durften. Köder war Watti und Pilkmontagen. Gufis wurden meist ignoriert.
 Kontrolliert wurden wir auch wieder, aber alles entspannt. Kurzen Smalltalk gehalten. Meine Frage, ob denn tatsächlich noch Angler ohne gültige Papiere  rausfahren, wurde vehement BEJAHT ! |bigeyes #d
 Auch an diesem Tag hatten sie zwei Typen (.... sorry, aber das ist noch die softige Variante!) an der Außenkante vom TG hochgezogen. Keine Papiere, keine Rettungsmittel und noch relativ ..... wenig Blut im Alkohol.
 Wegen solcher Experten werden immer wieder alle über einen Kamm geschert und das kommt irgendwann wieder auf alle zurück (Einschränkungen, Verbote etc.).

 Für das Rein und Raus  braucht man ja vier Marken für die Schranke. Es waren aber sogar vorher keine verfügbar! Der Hafenmeister meinte, dass manche gleich zwanzig !!! Stück kaufen  .....   und horten! Ja, vielen Dank an die Kameraden!
 Davon ab, es gibt wohl  aber noch mehrere Varianten, als mit den Chips. Warum nicht mit normalen Münzen, wie bei Parkautomaten üblich?

 Alles in allem ein goiler Tach! Wetter gut, schöne Fische gefangen.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## snboxer (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 17.05.2014*
*Ort: Brook ( nähe Groß Schwansee)*
*Zeit: 7- 11,00 Uhr*
*Wind: spiegelglatt*
*Drift: 0,2 Knoten*
*Wetter: sonnig 16 Grad*
*Wassertemperatur: +15,0 Grad*
*Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot*
*Fänge: wir zu dritt 54 Dorsche, Größe 45 - 60cm *
*etliche kleine Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 16 -18m*
*Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City*
*Fazit: **schöner Angeltag, :m *​


----------



## snboxer (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 25.05.2014*
*Ort: Brook ( nähe Groß Schwansee)*
*Zeit: 5,30 - 8,00 Uhr*
*Wind: leichter Wellengang*​ *Drift: 0,5 Knoten*
*Wetter: sonnig +14Grad*
*Wassertemperatur: +15,7 Grad*
*Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot*
*Fänge: wir zu zweit 34Dorsche, Größe 50 - 70cm *
*etliche kleine Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 16m*​ *Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City*
*Fazit: viel zu viel Fisch**, hatte nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun. Jeder Wurf ein Fisch. :m *​


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 25.05.2014
Ort: Kiel
Zeit: 12.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Wind: leichter Wellengang bis Ententeich
Drift: 0,5 - 1 KM/H
Wetter: Sonne pur selten mal eine Wolke, 23 Grad
Wassertemperatur: +15,6 Grad
Boot: Kleinboot, besetzt mit Kapitän und Bootsmann
Fänge: ungezählt locker 30 Dorsche, mitgenommen ca die Hälfte 
Wassertiefe: 6m
Köder: Gummifisch, Blinker, Pilker, Fliege
Fazit: Trotz allen Anzeichen auf einen schlechten Fangtag (wenig Wind aus falscher Richtung, wenig Drift, trübe Brühe..) ein toller Nachmittag. Und komischerweise nicht ein Hornhecht, nichtmal ein Nachläufer! Für uns nicht tragisch, jedoch sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 24.05.2014 - 26.05.2014
Ort: Kühlungsborn
Zeit: 6- 18,00 Uhr
Wind: 0-3 BFT
Drift: bis 1,5 kmh
Wetter: sonnig 16 -20 Grad
Wassertemperatur: 15-17 Grad
Boot: eigenes Boot
Fänge: zu zweit pro Tag 6-7 Dorsche über 50 cm, 20-30 pro Tag unter 50cm wieder zurückgesetzt
Wassertiefe: 10 -19m
Köder: Rapala Deep Tail Dancer 9m, Gno blau/silber, Rot/schwarze Gummifische, Balzer Doschfliegen
Fazit: zum ersten Mal in Warnemünde, wir hatten nach 3 min schleppen den ersten Dorsch - einfach nur der Hammer!


www.angelzeile.com
*​


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.06.2014
Ort: Kiel
Zeit: 12.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Wind: leichter Wellengang bis Ententeich
Drift: 0,5 - 1 KM/H
Wetter: Wolkig, später Sonne pur
Wassertemperatur: +14 Grad
Boot: Kleinboot, besetzt mit Kapitän und Bootsmann
Fänge: 30 Dorsche, 15 entnommen sehr gute Größen dabei (10KG Filet)
Wassertiefe: 8-10m
Köder: Gummifisch, Blinker, Pilker, Fliege
Fazit: Schleppender Beginn, jedoch dann den Hotspot des Tages gefunden und viele tolle Fische erwischt. #6


----------



## thomas19 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 1.06. 2014
Ort: von Rostock aus
Kutter: MS"Seeadler" Rostock
Kapitän: Bernd Schumacher
Fahrzeit: 6:00 -15:30
Wetter: leicht bedeckt, NW-Wind 2-3, Top-Angelwetter
Seegang: ca. 0,5m
Seegebiet: die meiste Zeit irgendwo vor Wustrow
Angeltiefe: meist bei 12 -12,5m
meine erfolgr. Köder: 6" Get Ringer von Reins in Motoroil-Pepper als Beifänger am gelben Jig-Kopf m. Leuchtperle(wie beim Makrelenangeln), Pilker: 70g Exori-Fehmarn in Rot-Grün u. 75g Blitz-Danmark in Schwarz-Rot m. Goldglitter
meine Fänge: 9 Dorsche, größter 64cm, etliche unterm. wieder zurück. Wer wollte konnte 15 Fische u. mehr fangen. Aber mir reicht eine Kühltasche voll Dorsch.
Fazit: Unser"Beschu" hat den Fisch gut gefunden. Sehr empehlenswerte Angeltour. Man muß nicht unbedingt bis nach Rügen fahren um gut Fisch zu fangen.

Achtung!!!: Eswurden etliche stramme Seelachse(Köhler) gefangen. Ein Angler hatte insgesamt 6 Stück davon.


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:01.06.2014
Ort: Boltenhagen
Zeit: 06:00 - 16:00 Uhr
Wind: nordwest bft 2 abnehmend
Wetter: Bis Mittags zugezogen, danach Sonne/Wolkenmix
Boot: Meine "Rica"
Fänge: Ich 19 x Dorsche, 15 entnommen, 8 x Hornschnabel und Wolle 16 x Dorsch entnommen, null Horn |bigeyes
Wassertiefe: 6 - 10 Meter
Köder: Gummifisch, Pilker, Blinker und Wobbler
Fazit: Geiler Angelspass mit reichlich Fischkontakt


----------



## Silvio.i (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 02.06. 2014
Ort: Kühlungsborn
Boot: mein Kumpel seins
Fahrzeit: 11:00 -16:00
Wetter: sonne, W-Wind 1-2, Mädchen-Angelwetter
Seegang: bis 15cm
Angeltiefe: meist bei 12 -20m
Köder: Gummi, Wattwurm
Fänge:ich  4 Dorsche bis 50cm, etliche kleine zurück, 8 Platten 29-43cm


----------



## udo81 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29./30./31.5./1.6.
Kutter / Boot: Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 3/4/5/2
Himmel: Sonne/Sonne/bewölkt, später Sonne/bewölkt, später Sonne
Drift: ok/viel/viel/ok
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-16 m
Köder: GuFi/ Pilker/ Beifänger (schwarz-rot)
Montage: GuFi solo + Beifänger, Pilker solo + Beifänger
Wer: Sohnemann und ich
Fänge: 21/5/7/18

Sonstiges: Vier schöne Tage auf der Klaus-Peter mit gut aufgelegtem, engagiertem und freundlichem Kaptain und Personal. Am ersten Tag war das Wasser nach dem Sturm am Vortag aufgewühlt und die Dorsche haben sich satt gefressen, so dass sie wohl erst am Sonntag wieder Hunger hatten. ;-)
Zwei mal ging es in die Hohwachter Bucht und zwei mal unter der Brücke durch.


----------



## titi2 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 01.06. 2014
Ort: Fehmarn
Boot: mein Schlauchboot
Fahrzeit: 6:00-11:00 (auf Dorsch) und 13:00-17:00 ( auf Plattfisch )
Wetter: Bedeckt, später Sonne, W-Wind 1-2, Mädchen-Angelwetter
Seegang: bis 15cm
Angeltiefe: Dorsch 15-20m, Plattfisch 7-10m
Köder: Gummi (Dorsch), Wattwurm(Plattfisch)
Fänge: 8 Dorsche bis 75cm, einige kleine zurück
          30? Platte von ??-48cm ( insgesamt 21 kg Platte)

Sonstiges: Das Auftauchen eines Seehundes beendete mein Dorschangeln. Danach konnte ich nur noch einen Fisch überreden anzubeissen. Insgesamt ein sehr guter Angeltag


----------



## uwe 56 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:9.6.  9.00-12.00
 Wo: Kieler Förde
 Boot:640 Pilothouse
 Wind: erst schwach, dann auffrischend
 Fänge:12 Dorsche zwischen 45-60

 Zuerst mit Wobbler geschleppt, aber nur untermassige-Abbruch. Dann auf 10-14m  mit GuFi und Pilker brachte Erfolg. Bei herrlichsten Wetter -perfekt|wavey:
 Petri Heil


----------



## ddmlui (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 7./8./9.6.2014
Kutter: MS Südwind/Karoline/Südwind
Wer? "Blasenseher" (Schwager Jörg) und ich und die anderen Angler
Wind bft: 3/4/2
Wetter: 15-25 °C, heiter bis wolkig
Drift: wenig bis mäßig
Angeltiefe: bis 20 m
Köder: 60 gr Pilker braun mit schwarzem Twister am Einzelhaken am Kopf + 1 schwarzen Twister am Vorfach
meine Fänge (mitgenommen): 11 Dorsche, 2 Köhler, 1 Wittling/ 7 Dorsche 3 Wittlinge/ ca. 30 Dorsche (nicht genau gezählt, bis in den Hafen filetiert)

Fazit: Fisch ist da. Kurze Fahr- und lange Angelzeit. Wieder mal ein schönes langes Angelwochende mit Hammerabschluss am Pfingstmontag. 

Zum Fotos einfügen bin ich wohl zu blöd, sorry!


----------



## titi2 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 10.06. 2014
Ort: Fehmarn
Boot: mein Schlauchboot
Fahrzeit: 10:00-13:00 
Wetter: Sonnig, SO-Wind 3 
Seegang: bis 50cm
Angeltiefe: 15-20m
Köder: Twister als Beifänger mit Grundblei
Fänge: ca 10 Dorsche ( 1x70er  alle anderen so 45-50)+ sehr viele kleine die ich zurücksetzte.

Sonstiges: Alle Dorsche waren ausgesprochen dünn ( wie auch an den Tagen zuvor ). Irgendwie scheint es dieses Jahr wenig Futter zu geben, oder die Fische haben keine Ruhe zu fressen, da ich an den Tagen zuvor immer Tümmler gesehen habe.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 11.06.2014
Ort: Kiel
Zeit: 10.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Wind: Ententeich
Drift: 0,5 - 1 KM/H
Wetter: Trübe Suppe, Nieselregen, Waschküche
Wassertemperatur: +18,1 Grad
Boot: Kleinboot, besetzt mit Kapitän
Fänge: 25 Dorsche über 50cm
Wassertiefe: 10m
Köder: Gummifisch, Pilker


----------



## snboxer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 07.06.2014*
*Ort: Brook ( nähe Groß Schwansee)*
*Zeit: 14,00 - 17,30 Uhr*
*Wind: leichter Wellengang*​ *Drift: 1,3 Knoten*
*Wetter: sonnig +20 Grad*
*Wassertemperatur: +16,2 Grad*
*Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot*
*Fänge: wir zu dritt 30 Dorsche, Größe 50 - 60cm *
*etliche kleine Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 16m bis 14m*​ *Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City*
*Fazit: schöner Angel Tag**. Und Super Wetter.*​ *          Schönen Gruß an Calvin aus Köln hat Spaß *​ *          gemacht. :vik: *​


----------



## snboxer (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 08**.06.2014*
*Ort: Brook ( nähe Groß Schwansee)*
*Zeit: 07,30 - 12,00 Uhr*
*Wind: leichter Wellengang* *Drift: 0,6 Knoten*
*Wetter: wolkig +16 Grad*
*Wassertemperatur: +15,7 Grad*
*Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot*
*Fänge: wir zu dritt 32 Dorsche, Größe 50 - 60cm *
*etliche kleine Dorsche wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 16m bis 14m*​ *Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City*
*Fazit: schöner Angel Tag**. Und Super Wetter.*​ *Schönen Gruß an Calvin aus Köln hat Spaß *​ *gemacht. :vik: *​


----------



## weserangler (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:* 05.06. bis 10.06.2014
*Ort:* Rügen/ Ostsee zwischen Hiddensee und Kap Arkona
*Zeit:* immer von ca. 6:30 - 13:00 Uhr
*Wind:* kaum, bis 10 km/h
*Drift:* 0,5 - 1,2 KM/H, wir haben z. B. auf 24 Meter mit 50 Gramm fischen können. Kein Pilker schwerer als 75 Gr. verwendet.
*Wetter:* das Wetter um Pfingsten herum war der Hammer auf Rügen, Sonne, Sonne und nochmals Sonne 
Wassertemperatur: am 05.06.14 13 Grad dann täglich wärmer bis 16 Grad
Boot: eigenes Konsolenboot (Kleinboot) zu zweit
*Fänge:* 
1. Dorsch: Wie viele Dorsch im genau kann ich nicht sagen. Im Schnitt bei jeder Ausfahrt immer so um 15 zum Filetieren (> 45cm), fast doppelt so viele gingen wieder zurück. 

2. Hornhecht: insgesamt um die 10 Stück beim morgendlichen Schleppen auf Rapala Deep Tail Dancer. Alle wieder zurück

3. Steinbutt: schöner Steinbutt auf Gummi, der abend in der Pfanne landete

4. Scholle/Flunder: je eine schöne Scholle und Flunder auf Gummi bzw. Pilker als netten Beifang für die Pfanne

5. Meerforelle: 3x morgens geschleppt, und an allen Tagen je eine schöne fette Meerforelle auf Rapala Deep Tail Dancer zwischen 8 und 9 Meter. Größen zwischen 48 und 55 cm. Gab leckere Filets . Eigentlich dachte ich, die Zeit wäre schon abgelaufen, zumal es immer wärmer wurde. Aber dennoch ging zu unserer Freude was.

*Wassertiefe:* beim Schleppen von 7,5 bis 9,5 Meter
Beim Jiggen und Pilken zwischen 15 und 24 
Meter
*Köder:* Gummifisch, Pilker, Wobbler (bei Gummi und Pilker war die Farbe Feuerwehr-Rot nicht erfolgreich. Alle Dorsche haben Heringe oder Sandaale ausgekotzt und wollten ehr Blau/Grün/Silber

*Fazit:* Lange nicht so gutes Wetter auf Rügen und unterschiedlichen Fischarten gehabt. Dennoch musste man beim Jiggen/Pilken die Dorsche suchen. Runterlassen und Biss war nicht. Kanten und fester Grund brachten den Erfolg.
Abends waren wir noch auf dem Schaproder Bodden auf Hecht unterwegs - auch erfolgreich, aber die Hechte haben verhalten gut gebissen, was auch die Guides bestätigen konnten. Bilder zu den Boddenhechten in "PLZ 1/Bodden"


----------



## Brutzlaff (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 15**.06.2014*
*Ort: Kiel Leuchtturm*
*Zeit: 06.30-16.15Uhr*
*Wind: 0,0* *Drift: 0,0- 0.3 Knoten*
*Wetter: pralle Sonne*
*Boot: MS Forelle*
*Fänge: 3 gute Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, 6 oder 7 wieder zurückgesetzt*
*Wassertiefe: 9m bis 15m*​ *Köder: Gummifische von Lunker City, Pilker Solo, 6" Get Ringer von Reins*
*Fazit: schöner Angel Tag** organisiert von Askari. Und Super Wetter.*​*Fang hätte natürlich besser sein können, aber so wenig Drift wars auch kein leichtes Angeln. Naja, vom Tackle her schon, Jigs in 40g haben völlig ausgereicht.*


----------



## felixx@hi-pro (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:* 14.06.2014
*Wer:* ein Kumpel mit mir + 30 Mitangler
*Kutter:* Klaus-Peter
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wetter:* 4bft N-O , trocken
*Fanggebiet:* unter der Brücke durch 
*Köder:* Gummi, 40-50g
*mein Fang:* 9 mitgenommen


*Datum:* 15.06.2014
*Wer:* ein Kumpel mit mir + ca 20 Mitangler
*Kutter:* Klaus-Peter
*Hafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Wetter:* 2-3 N-O, Sonne pur
*Fanggebiet:* unter der Brücke durch, 12-16m 
*Köder:* Gummi, 30-40g
*mein Fang:* 15 mitgenommen

2 Super Tage auf der Klaus Peter!


----------



## dorschfinder (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 26.06.2014
Ort: Warnemünde 
Zeit: 16:30-19:30 Uhr
Wind: 2,0 
Wetter: durchwachsen
Boot: Eigenes
Fänge:genug  gute Dorsche zum Mitnehmen
Wassertiefe: 5m bis 8m
Köder: Gummifische /Pilker


----------



## Svenni073 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:28.06.2014
Ort:Rostock 
Boot:Seeadler
Wind:2-3
Wetter: Bewölkt bis sonnig
Wassertiefe: zwischen 10m und 16m
Fänge: ich 6 Dorsche. wenige "Anfasser" (zu doof zum fangen glaube ich )Allerdings hat die ganze Steuerbordseite komischerweise schlecht gefangen.Backbordseite viel besser.
Köderilker mit Beifänger und Gummifische


----------



## 1000sf (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:29.06.2014
Ort:Warnemünde
Kutter:Santa Maria
Wind:1-2
Wetter:reichlich Regen,ab mittag trocken
Angelgebiet:Vor Wustrau/Darß
Fänge:An Bord wurden alle,auch die Kutterneulinge,richtig 
         belohnt.Die Fänge waren hervorragend (Menge und 
         auch Grösse-bis 80cm).
Köderilker 50-70gr.,Gummifische
Fazitickes Lob an den Kapitän,er hat sich mal nicht zu den 
       anderen Kuttern gestellt und ich glaube das hat diesen           Tag auch zu einem Ausnahmetag werden lassen.
       Die Crew hat den Kutterneulingen super mit Rat und 
       Tat zur Seite gestanden  #6

       DANKE Heiko


----------



## Lenger06 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:23.06.2014
Wer: Freundin und Ich
Ort:Burg/Fehmarn
Kutter:Karoline
Wind:5-6
sehr stürmig und schnelle Drift
Angelgebiet: Um Fehmarn 
Fänge:Freundin 8 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, Ich 11 Dorsche, viele Kleine zurück
Köderilker 80-125gr.,Beifänger
Fazit:Trotz der harten Bedingungen waren wir sehr zufrieden. Auf Gummi ging an diesem Tag gar nichts

Datum:25.06.2014
Wer: Freundin und Ich
Ort:Burg/Fehmarn
Kutter:Mietboot 50 PS
Wind:2-3
optimale Drift
Angelgebiet: Um Fehmarn 
Tiefe: 19-23 Meter
Fänge:Freundin 8 Dorsche und 4 Wittlinge zum Mitnehmen, Ich 14 Dorsche und 5 Wittlinge, viele Kleine zurück
Köder:Freundin Pilker 60 Gramm + Beifänger, Ich Gummi solo an 50 Gramm Kopf
Fazit:Sehr geiler Tag vom Kleinboot, Fisch wurde gefunden und es war immer Aktion, einige Doubletten


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:27,28,29.06.2014
Wer: Kollegen & ich
Ort:Von Laboe aus bis hin zum Stollergrund, aber meistens Kieler Außenförde.
Yacht: um die 1.000 PS
Wind:2-3
optimale Drift
Tiefe: 8-20m
Fänge:120+ Dorsche, Wittlinge, Köhler in 3 Tagen, ein 93er paar 80er, 70er, Rest 40-60 (Keine Sorge, zu 6. ca 40 für die Pfanne mitgenommen.) 1 Mefo auf Gummifisch in 15m Tiefe ;+ 65 cm
Köder: Pilker 60-100 Gramm (Nur Orangeschwarz & Grünschwarz waren fängig + Beifänger,Gummi am 50 Gr Kopf( dort biss der 93er+ die 80er..)
Fazit:Sehr geiler Tag, Fisch wurde gefunden und es war immer Aktion.


----------



## comet-daniel (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:06.07.2014
Wer: Vatern und Ich
Ort:Wismar
Boot. Meins
Zeit: Von 7.30-10:00h
Wind:2-3
optimale Drift
Angelgebiet: Vor Poel
Tiefe: 13-15 Meter
Fänge:55 Dorsche 7 zurück 1 Wittling
Köder: Pilker 75 Gramm + Beifänger, 
Fazit:Gute Fänge und alle Größen dabei.Echt geiler Tag 
__________________


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 3. und 4.07.2014
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Schiff: Klaus-Peter

Fangebiet: Unter der Brücke durch
Wer: Ich und ca. 25 andere

Wieder 2 schöne Tage mit reichlich Sonne und Fisch.
An beiden Tagen jeweils rund 10 Stück für die Kiste + viele Kleine.
Weil ich nicht jeden 40ger mitnehme, reichten mir die in der Kiste. Fast alle mit Pilker zwischen 40 und 60 Gramm.
Gefangen wurde aber auch auf rote Beifänger und Oktopussis.

Danke an Klaus und Kai sowie Kitty.
Sehen uns in 6 Wochen wieder.

Grüße
aus Neuss :vik:


----------



## offense80 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 09.07.2014*
*Ort: Büsum*
*Zeit: 07.00-16.15Uhr*
*Wind: zuerst 1-2 später 3-4* *Drift: kaum*
*Wetter: pralle Sonne*
*Boot: Blauort*
*Fänge: 168 Makrelen*
*Wassertiefe: jupp...war tief
*​ *Köder: Makrelenvorfach Zebco in rosa*

*Fazit: Diese Tour war wieder der HAMMER. Kurz vor dem Auslaufen gab es noch einen heftigen Guss, aber danach war das Wetter einfach nur geil. Eggi hat die Schwärme super gefunden und angefahren. Den letzen Schwarm 3 mal, und es kam Makrele um Makrele an Bord. Nette neue Freunde kennengelernt, von denen sich einer ( Sascha ) hier wohl auch bald anmelden wird |supergri Es war eine wirklich mega geile Tour, und es gab nicht einen, der gemeckert hat. 
*


----------



## Jonny1985 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

10.07
Bensersiel
FK Albatros
3-4 danach 2
Ich , Kumpel und 15 andere Angler.

Fang:  4 Makrelen aufm ganzen Boot , 2 davon haben die decksmänner gefangen.

Haben sich wenig mühe gegeben und nur ihre Spots abgefahren. Keine Kommunikation zu den Anglern.

Mein erstes Mal auf Makrele eine einzige Enttäuschung.

Ich werde versuchen in der woche noch nen Platz auf der blauort zu bekommen. Aufgeben ist nicht


----------



## uwe 56 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 13.7.  5.00-9.00Uhr
 Wo:  Kieler Außenförde 
 Boot:640 PH
 Wind:3-4S
 Köder: Pilk+Beifänger bei 16m

 10 Dorsche zwischen 45-65 und div.Kleine zurück
 Dieses Jahr  läuft es einfach Super#h
 Petri Heil


----------



## Doc Dietmar (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

datum:13.7.
ort:vor schönberg
kutter:ms langeland 1
zeit:7.30-16.15
drift:von schwach bis geckipt
köder:gufi 60g-75g
fang:18 schöne küchendorsche45-60+5-6minnis zurück
ein schöner tag auf der ostsee ca 20 personen essen gut#6#h


----------



## comet-daniel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 19.07. 2014
Ort: Zwischen Insel Poel/Boltenhagen 
Boot:Meins
Wer: Vaters, Ich und ein Kumpel 
Fahrzeit:7-10:30
Wetter: Sonne ohne ende Wind O-SO
Angeltiefe: meist bei 13 -16m
Köderilker und Twister
Fänge:ich 40 Dorsche insgesamt alles an Größen dabei, etliche kleine zurück gesetzt , 5 Wittlinge. Schöner Angeltag mit viel Fisch in kurzer Zeit.


----------



## hechtangler-uede (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:*       28.7.2014
*Ort:*            Vitt(Rügen)3-4km vor der Küste
*Boot:*          Leihboot(Top Boot mit 5 PSer)
*Wer:*           2 Kumpels und ich
*Zeit:*           8 - 16  Uhr
*Wetter:*       Sonne und Nebel wechseln sich ab, ganz                            leichte Brise und kaum Drift
*Angeltiefe:*  10 - 25 Meter
*Köder:*        Pilker und Beifänger(Tube)
*Fänge:*       zu dritt 22 Dorsche(40-60cm) viele Minis wieder 
                            zurück ins Wasser, dazu kommen etliche 
                           Aussteiger
*Fazit:*         gelungener Urlaubsstart, mit Leihboot ist man                                        sein   eigener Kapitän und man kann Driften 
                          wiederholen wenn Fisch vor Ort ist


----------



## JanG (3. August 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 1.08.2014
Ort: Geltinger Bucht
Boot: 4,20m Konsolenboot + 15ps
Wer: Ich
Zeit: 5-12 Uhr
Wetter: Sonne leichte Brise (2-3 Windstärken), Drift 2km/h
Angeltiefe: 8-20m
Köder: Pilker und Beifänger, Blinker
Fänge: nix
Fazit: Geslippt in Norgaardholz, hab das Gefühl die Geltinger Bucht ist tot. War schon 2mal da. Alles Probiert (Hotsports abgefischt) #c


----------



## gdno (3. August 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.07.2014
Ort: Maasholm
Boot: Antje D
Wer: Ich und Stiefvater
Zeit: 7.30-15.30 Uhr
Wetter: Sonne, wenig Wind, Leichte Wellen, kaum Drift
Angeltiefe: 8-20m
Köder: Pilker und Beifänger, Gummifisch
Fänge: 60 maßige Dorsche, 5 Wittlinge, etwa 15 Nemos
Fazit: ein granatentag der selbst den käptn überrascht hat. der pilker kam nur selten am grund an und überall auf dem boot wurde gut gefangen. von 30 Anglern wurden etwa 500 maßige dorsche erwischt, die nemos bissen erst am frühen nachmittag.
mein nachbar konnte sogar ein trippel mit Ü70ern landen......
außerdem wurden noch 2 Schellfische, 15 köhler und ettliche Wittlinge erbeutet.


----------



## nyster (4. August 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 03.08.2014
Ort: Trollegrund (Kühlungsborn)
Boot: Leihboot (2x 15PS, 1x 8PS)
Wer: 6 Mann und ich
Zeit: 08:00-18 Uhr / Angelzeit: 13-18 Uhr
Wetter: erst Unwetter bis 12 Uhr, danach wolkig/diesig und sonnig
Drift: so gut wie keine!
Angeltiefe: 18 Meter
Köder: Pilker und Beifänger in schwarz-rot
Fänge: zu 7. 162 maßige Dorsche , 13 Wittlinge, wenig Kleine durften zurück
Fazit: Was für ein Tag! Ankunft 07:30 Uhr - starke Unwetter mit Sturmböen & Starkregen bis ca. 12 Uhr war keine Ausfahrt möglich. Wir haben gewartet bis das OK vom Bootsvermieter kam, ab zum Trollegrund. Es war unser erstes Mal dort oben und was soll ich sagen, es hat sich gelohnt! Die Dorsche bissen wie die Heringe, teilweise war jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Viele Doubletten, teilweise auch Tripletten. Viele ü60er bei. Kaum untermaßige. Alle gefangen zwischen 17-19 Meter. Der Vermieter gestattete uns sogar eine bezahlte Extrastunde aufgrund der Beisslaune der Dorsche! Viele Wittlingsschwärme aufm Echolot, aber die haben wir gemieden. Ein super Angeltag - und im Vergleich zu unseren bisherigen Ostsee-(Kutter-) Erfahrungen - auch der erfolgreichste überhaupt!


----------



## shad (4. August 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 03.08.2014
 Ort: Dornumersiel
 Boot: MS Freia
 Wer: Ich und nen Kumpel
 Zeit: 6-13 Uhr
 Wetter: Sonnig, Wind ca. 2-3bft
 Angeltiefe: ca. 20m
 Köder: Pilker, Makrelenvorfach
 Fänge: Zu zweit 8 Stöcker und 8 Makrelen
 Fazit: Gefangen wurde nur an den Wracks. Die übrigen Angler haben ähnlich schlecht gefangen. Sehr bemühter und freundlicher Kapitän - wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Matze 74 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 05.08.2014
Ort: Sassnitz
Boot: MS Tietverdriew
Wer: Kumpel & Ich + ca.15 andere Angler
Zeit: 6.45h - ca. 15.30h
Wetter: Erst bewölkt und leichter Nieselregen,später auch sonnig, Wind 
           2-3 bft später 4-5 bft
Angeltiefe: ca. 15-25m
Köder: Pilker - 75g,Beifänger,Gummifisch -80g
Fänge: Mein Kumpel und Ich zusammen 16 stk. die wir verwerten konnten,jeder mindestens 20 stk. wieder zurückgesetzt.
Fazit: An Bord wurde sehr gut gefangen,wie viel weiß ich aber nicht. Wenn Fisch an Bord kam hat der Kapitän immer wieder das Boot über die Stelle driften lassen bis nix mehr kam. Dann hat er weiter gesucht und auch ziemlich schnell wieder Fisch gefunden. Wir konnten leider nicht weiter raus fahren weil Gewitter angesagt waren, und die 4-5 hat schon gereicht.
Wir kommen auf jedenfall wieder-sehr netter Kapitän und seine Frau ist eine Seele von Mensch......


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (28. August 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 27.08.2014
Ort: Warnemünde
Boot: MS Zufriedenheit
Wo: Kadettrinne?
Wer: ich, + 13 weitere Angler
Zeit: 6.45h - ca. 15.00
Wetter: sonnig, 13 - 22°C
Wind: Vorhersage NW 3, war gefühlt aber mehr
Drift: Genau richtig, relativ viel Wellengang
Angeltiefe: ca. 15-25m
Fänge: ich drei schöne maßige Dorsche, 8 Untermaßige schwimmen wieder. Auf dem Kutter bis max. 10 Stk. pro Angler. Zwei sehr große Makrelen (diese Größe kenne ich nicht mal aus der Nordsee), 1 Köhler.
Sonstiges: Schön viel Platz bei so wenig Anglern. Kaptän ist trotzdem weit raus gefahren.


----------



## marco86 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 30.08.2014
Ort: Neustädter Bucht
Boot: Mietboot ( Kalles Angelshop ) 
Wo : Pelzerhaken
Wer: Ich und 2 Kumpels
Wetter: 15 Grad bei Wolken und leichten Schauern
Wind: 3-4 aus Süd/ West
Fangtiefe: Erst  um 18-20 m gesucht, dann auf 7-10 m abgeschleppt.
Fänge: Im tiefen haben wir 3 Dorsche und einen Wittling erbeuten können, dann beim Schleppen noch 8 weitere schöne Dorsche.

Fazit: Die Fische waren echt erkämpft bei dem Wetter und wir haben echt alles ausprobieren müssen, um doch noch welche ans Band zu bekommen.
Trotzdem hat sich jeder entschneidert.....


----------



## nikobellic1887 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Prof.Fitzli schrieb:


> Datum: 27.08.2014
> Ort: Warnemünde
> Boot: MS Zufriedenheit
> Wo: Kadettrinne?
> ...




Sicher dass es keine Bonito waren? :q Sollen doch bald hier heimisch werden lt. zahlreichen Berichten


----------



## Arowana (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo,

Datum: 3. + 7.9.14
Ort: Sassnitz
Boot: MS Rügenland
Wo: Sassnitz bis Arkuna
Wer: 1x Vollcharter 1x so 20 Leute 
Zeit: 7 h - ca. 14.00
Wetter: sonnig, 20
Wind: erste Ausfahrt 3, zweite unter 3
Drift: viel zu wenig
Angeltiefe: ca. 16-25m
Fänge: Meine Freundin und ich haben 1x 4 Dorsche u. 1x 0 gefangen.

Sonstiges: Unsere Dorsche gingen alle zurück weil zu klein. Einer war knapp maßig und da hat mich der Kapitän ziemlich angemotzt weil ich ihn zurück geworfen hab. Hab ich so auch nicht erlebt. Ich war schon ziemlich sauer, drum ließ er es wohl nicht auf weitere Streitigkeiten ankommen. 
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt wurden insgesamt so 10 Dorsche mitgenommen, von denen wohl die Hälfte mäßig war. Ich bin echt oft schockiert was teilweise für Assis aufm Schiff sind. Nicht nur das alles totgeschlagen wird, sondern auch das Gesaufe.

Ich denke die Dorsche beißen vor Rügen grad allgemein beschissen. Die 200€ hätte ich lieber auf dem Bodden investiert. 

Liebe Grüße 

Max


----------



## Tolven (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo,

Datum: 7.9.14
Ort: Kieler Förde
Boot: Bombard C4
Wo: höhe Olympiahafen
Wer: ich
Zeit: 12 - ca. 16.00
Wetter: zuerst diesig später kam die Sonne raus , 20 Grad 
Wind: 2
Drift: viel zu wenig
Angeltiefe: ca. 12-16m
Fänge: 1 schöner Dorsch , 10 Heringe und Witlinge bis zum abwinken aber bis auf 3 waren sie mir alle zu klein .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hot-Spot (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 06.09.
Ort: Fehmarn / Staberhuk
Wind: 3
Wer: 4 Leute auf 15 PS Boot
Zeit: 10-17 UHR
Tiefen: 8-18 Meter

Wir hatten den ganzen Tag über Sonne.
Das Fischen gestaltete sich aber schwierig, da die Fische überall verteilt waren. Gefangen haben wir zwischen 8 und 18 Metern, aber immer mal einen... Einen Trupp haben wir nie finden können.
Am Ende haben wir nur 6 x Dorsch zwischen 50-57cm, 1x Wittling, 1x Hornhecht (75cm) in der Kiste gehabt. Einige Kleinere gingen zurück...

Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem!


----------



## Amigo-X (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag 07.09.14
Boot: meins
Heimathafen: Großenbrode 
Seegebiet: Fehnmarnsund, Staberhuk, Sagasbank.
Wind: NW 3 Bft später 1
Himmel: Nebel-Diesig
Drift: 0,5 - 1 ktn.
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6 - 18 Meter
Montage: Naturköder Watti
Wer: Hatte einen Mitfahrer
Fänge: Im Sund 2 Flundern, 2 Taschenkrebse, Staberhuk nur Minidorsche. Sagasbank an der Südwestkante endlich gute Fänge. 30 Platte, überwiegend Klieschen, 1 Butt von 50 cm !!! 
Sonstiges: Die Dorsche haben sich in den letzten Tagen rar gemacht, ist ja manchmal so, deshalb wollten wir auf Nummer Sicher, auf Butt in den Sund. Nur dort scheinen sich Massen von Grundeln breitgemacht zu haben, wie hier im Forum schon berichtet wurde. Die Haken waren in Rekordzeit komplett abgefressen.;+
Also, doch noch mal auf Dorsch versuchen ? Kurs auf Knüllen / Staberhuk genommen. Kurz vor unserem anvisierten Fanggebiet dümpelte die Ostpreussen aus Heiligenhafen rum. Kurz aufgestoppt, NULL Anzeige auf 2 Echos, weiter nach Knüllen, vereinzelt Fischanzeige, Gummifisch raus, aber nur Minidorsche gefangen. Da wir noch jede Menge Würmer hatten, ging´s ab zur Sagasbank. Wir haben da wirklich 2 Super Stunden lang 30 Platte, überwiegend Klieschen in vernünftiger Größe gefangen.:a


----------



## nikobellic1887 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 12.09. - 14.09.2014
Ort: Kieler Förde
Boot: 15m Motoryacht 
Wo : Laboe
Wer: Ich und 7 Kollegen
Wetter: Freitag SUPER WETTER, Samstag zunehmend windig, konnten nur in die Förde rein, draußen war zu viel Wellengang, Sonntag: totales Pisswetter, Sturmböen vom 70 Kmh Windstärke 5-6 bestimmt, wieder nur Förde.
Fangtiefe: Erst  um 14-15 m gesucht, dann auf 8-12 m.
Fänge: Am Freitag ca 12 Dorsche, die meisten zu klein, 5 knapp maßig einer hatte 60cm, 1 sehr große Makrele, allerdings dann komischerweise keine weiteren, 2 Wittlinge für die Pfanne.

Samstag: 2 Dorsche, einer knapp maßig, der andere geschätzte 20 cm :/ ca 20 Wittlinge für die Pfanne!! Bissen alle auf Buttvorfach mit Wattwurm, nur die Butts interessierten sich anscheinend nicht wirklich dafür.. nur eine kleine Platte.

Sonntag: Zum Vergessen. 1 kleiner Dorsch & 2 Wittlinge..

Da haben wir uns leider das falsche Wochenende ausgesucht. Hatten mehrere Hotspots, wo wir, da sind wir uns sicher genug Dorsche bekommen hätten, allerdings war es an keinem Tag möglich weiter rauszufahren, als in die  windgeschützte Förde.

War trotzdem ein klasse Ausflug, hat mal wieder viel Spaß mit den Jungs gemacht & jeden Tag lecker essen gewesen nach dem Einlaufen. !


----------



## comet-daniel (26. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 25.9.14
Ort:Wismar
Boot: Kumpel seins
Wo: Seebrücke
Wer: Kumpel und Ich
Zeit: 10-11h
Wetter:Bewölkt
Wind: 3-4
Drift: zu viel
Angeltiefe: ca. 10m
Fänge: 20 'Heringe am 24.9.14 sind 30 Heringe raus gekommen


----------



## Hecht32 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 24 - 26.09.14, 3 Ausfahrten
Ort: Heiligenhafen
Boot: Hai VI, Ostpreußen
Ort: unterm Kleiderbügel durch
Wer: 5 Kumpels, Ich und noch ca 10 andere
Zeit: 07:30 - 15:30
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wind: 5/7
Drift: ging noch
Tiefe: 8-16
Fänge: 5-6 Dorsche pro Ausfahrt bis 60cm an Board, keine Dorsche zur Zeit da. Geht schon seit drei Wochen so. Auch die Fischer fangen nichts. Wittlinge auf Wurm ging ganz gut. 
Kapitän sehr bemüht, konnten aber nicht in die Fahrrinne wegen Wind.


----------



## strandlaeufer (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.09.14
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: SO 3-4
Himmel: sonnig mit Wolken
Drift: ok bis wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-15 m
Jiggfarbe: Rot, grün, blau
Pilkerfarbe: ohne Haken
Montage: 2 Jiss Pilker als Wurfgewicht
Wer: ich + 40 weitere Angler
Fänge: ich 11, Rest zwischen 2 und 15 Fischen 
Sonstiges: Sehr schöner Tag, gutes Wetter, lange Angelzeit. Als wir das Angeln beendet haben, lagen die Kutter von Heiligenhafen schon eine Stunde im Hafen. Es geht also auch anders.


----------



## Nullerbassen (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 19.-20.09. 40 Stunden auf See mit Übernachtung
Kutter: MS-Nemo
Hafen: Thyboroen, Dänemark
Wetter: Gut
Tiefe: 20-70m
Wer: Ich + 11 Personen

Die Nemo ist für die 12 Personen, die dabei waren, riesig groß mit  reichlich Platz zum Achterausfischen und Werfen. Ein beheizter  Deckssalon, eine funktionierende Dusche, zwei saubere Toiletten und 3  richtig gute Mahlzeiten am Tag stellten für mich ein absolutes Novum  beim Offshore-fischen dar. Es gibt Top-Filetiermöglichkeiten an Bord,  wenngleich ich Bue's Filetierservice  nutzte, da die Arme abends lang genug waren. Es wurden Pollacks, Köhler,  Leng und vor allem Dorsch gefangen. Neben den üblichen guten  Speisefischen wurde ein kleines Dutzend Dorsche um die 7kg gefangen, 2  Stück hatten 10kg und ich durften einen von knapp 13kg bergen. 2 Lengs  um die 6kg sind auch noch zu erwähnen. Insgesamt freuen sich Freunde und  Familie daheim über 50kg feinstes mitgebrachtes Filet. Und das, obwohl  Skipper Ivan es am ersten Tag bis kurz vor 15:00 spannend machte. Bis zu  diesem Zeitpunkt waren vielleicht eine Handvoll Fische an Bord. Um  15:00, eine Meuterei war kurz vorm Ausbruch, platzte der Knoten und wir  standen die restlichen 1,5 Tage regelrecht im Fisch.
 Ein großes Lob  geht an die Crew Ivan, Bue und Kenneth, die wirklich mit ganzem Herzen  dabei waren und alles taten, damit wir uns an Bord wohl fühlten. Mange  tak, vi kommer igen!!


----------



## Nullerbassen (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kann man hier keine Bilder hochladen???

Naja, für die, die's interessiert, wie  ein schöner Angeltag aussieht:

https://www.facebook.com/www.ivansl...6729203711717/796729137045057/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/www.ivanslystfiskeri.dk?hc_location=timeline

Cheers
Bassen


----------



## Nullerbassen (29. September 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Sooo, kleiner Nachtrag zu den beiden vorangegangenen Kommentaren...

ganz schön umständlich hier mit Bildern...


----------



## Samdeek (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 01.10 - 02.10
Wer bekannter und ich
Wo fehmarn
Boot eigenes
Fänge: ü 100 heringe 40 platten 4 dorsche

Zum fang:
Ziehl war eigentlich der dorsch aber von dem war keine spur zu finden!
Von gränze dänemark über tonne 5 zur 6 nischt an dorsch aber heringe an der 5! Schwarm mehrere killometer gross!
Nach einer stunde genug arbeit ins boot geholt!
Einer putzt einer sucht weiter!
Dann östlich auf suchfahrt von 25 bis 8m, nischt!
Also ab zu staberhuck!
Siehe da ein dorsch von ca80, freu hier bleiben wir!
War wohl ein einzellgäner.
Der tag neigte sich dem ende also wattis raus und das ging schlag auf schlag!
Die grösste war eine scholle mit 51.

Nächster tag, tipp vom hafenmeister jung fahr zur sagasbank!
Gesagt getan schlechter konnts mit dorsch eh nicht werden!
Ab hin, das gebiet abgeklappert und nischt!
Ein ass hatten wir aber noch der schwarze grund da ging immer was!
Aber auch hier war flaute keiner der drei boote hat auch nur ein dorsch zu gesicht bekommen!

Alles in allen war es aber schön


----------



## Matze 28 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann:  1. 10 
Wo : Eckernförder Bucht
Bott: Mein eigenes
Fänge : 15  gute Platten / 7 Dorsche zum mitnehmen.
Tiefe:  zwischen 5 bis 8 m
Montage: Buttlöffel und nachläufer system.

Fazit: Geiles wetter und gute Fische ;-) 

Gruß: Matze


----------



## Slider17 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.10.14
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Westfehmarn /Flügge
Wind: S 2
Himmel: bewölkt, etwas diesig
Drift: ok bis wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-6 m
Montage: selbstgebaute Vorfächer mit langem Nachläufer
Köder: Wattwurm
Fänge: 50 Platten 
Sonstiges: Sehr schöner Tag, bin mit 110 Würmer an Start und ich muss sagen das die Platten wohl gestapelt auf den Flügger Sandbänken liegen.
45 Platten mitgenommen, davon 4 um 40, die grösste 45 cm.
Ca. 4 Stunden Angelzeit bis die Metten verbraucht waren, reichte an Fisch allerdings auch.


----------



## ddmlui (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 3.10.2014
Kutter: MS Südwind/Burgstaaken
Wer? "Blasenseher" (Schwager Jörg), Sohn Jannik und ich und die anderen Angler
Wind bft: 3/4/
Wetter: 17 °C, wolkig
Drift: wenig bis mäßig
Angeltiefe: bis 20 m
Köder: 60 gr Pilker braun mit und ohne Twister am Einzelhaken am Kopf, GuFi in Pink
meine Fänge (mitgenommen): 7 Dorsche, 5 Wittlinge

Fazit: Alles versucht, Futterfisch wohl ohne Ende da, auf dem Kutter wurden einige Heringe gehakt, Dorsche und Wittlinge spuckten Kleinfische (ca. 3-4 cm), keine großen, schwer zu überreden die Leos


----------



## ddmlui (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 5.10.2014
Kutter: MS Südwind/Burgstaaken
Wer? "Blasenseher" (Schwager Jörg), Sohn Jannik und ich und die anderen Angler
Wind bft: 5 dann 4 bft
Wetter: 17 °C, wolkig, später heiter
Drift: mäßig bis stark
Angeltiefe: bis 20 m
Köder: 60/75 gr Pilker braun mit und ohne Twister am Einzelhaken am Kopf, GuFi in Pink
meine Fänge (mitgenommen): 3 Dorsche, 3 Wittlinge, 1 Köhler

Fazit: Wie am 3.10. Alles versucht, Futterfisch wohl ohne Ende da, auf dem Kutter  wurden einige Heringe gehakt, Dorsche und Wittlinge spuckten Kleinfische  (ca. 3-4 cm), kaum Dorsch da oder alle satt bis zum Rand.


----------



## SEEKUH (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum 19.10.2014
 Kutter: MS Blauort
 Wer?: ich und ca 45 andere Angler
 Wind: 4-6 bft
 Wetter: erst Sonnenschein dann teilweise Gewitter mit Starkregen
 Drift: wenig bis mäßig
 Angeltiefe:15-25m
 Köder:90 - 120g Pilker rot/schwarz und Japanrot/ Schwarze Beifänger
 Fang: 2 x 74 cm und ein 45cm Dorsch, eine 38er Scholle und Wittlinge

 Fazit: es wurde wenig gefangen, das was auf's Schiff kam war aber groß
 Dorsche hatten die Mägen voller brauner Krabben. Kommentar zum Schiff in den Offtopics


----------



## Herbynor (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum   :  25.10.2014
Kutter   : Peter II von Wismar
Wer      :  Meine wenigkeit und 25 Andere
Wind     :  Morgens 5 abnehmend 4 Süd bft
Wetter   :  erst bewölkt dann aufklarend und am Nachmittag     
            :  wieder Wolken.
Drift       : Schwach bis Ideal
Angeltiefe: relatief Flach, der Fisch kam nicht unter dem Boot    
              : durch ca. 10-12m
Köder       : Pilker  Eigenbau ( schwartz gelb rot) mit Springer
               : Japan Rot. Auf Wattwurm wurden nur Platten       
               : gefangen.
Fang     : 40 Dorsche und ca. 70 Butt


----------



## nielsgonewild (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War Samstag mit Seatrout los auf der Kieler Förde (Ausgang).
Ca 20-25 Dorsche alle zwischen 60 und 70 cm! Tolle Fischerei!
Gummifisch rot/schwarz war das Geheimrezept ! Waren ca 2 Stunden am Dorsche fischen. Danach gab es noch ne kleine Meerforelle beim Schleppen!


----------



## JungausHamburg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin
 war einer von euch am WE 08.11.14 durch Zufall mit der Antje oder der Blauerort unterwegs und was habt ihr gefangen


----------



## Jonny1985 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wie läuft es zurzeit von Fehmarn und Neustadt?

Wollen uns ein Boot mieten....


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Wie läuft es zurzeit von Fehmarn und Neustadt?
> 
> Wollen uns ein Boot mieten....



Hering satt...

VG TIM


----------



## Fishcat23 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 14.11.14
Wer: Ich und ca. 20 andere
Wo: Richtung Stollergrund
Boot:MS Blauort
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: O 4-5 später 5-6 bft
Drift: 0,8 -1,3 Kn
Was:  Ich 28 Dorsche und einen Köhker. Auf dem Kutten ca. 250 Dorsche und Köhler.
Womit: Gufi und Beifänger  
Fangtiefe: 7-12 m
Fazit: Alle haben Fische gefangen. Größter Dorsch 6 kg.
Schöner Angeltag#6

Alex


----------



## Fishcat23 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 21.11.14
Wer: Malte, Tim, Laurin und Ich, sowie 35 andere.
Wo: Stollergrund
Boot:MS Blauort
Wetter: bedeckt und etwas Regen
Wind: OSO 2 später N 2
Drift: 0,4 - 0,6 Kn
Was: Zu viert 77 Dorsche
Womit: GuFi, Speedy, Beifänger, Snaps ( 35g ) 
Fangtiefe: 6-10 m
Fazit: Größter Dorsch 6 kg. ( Malte )



Alex ​


----------



## Jüü (23. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 22.11.14
Wer: 13 Kumpels vom AWH-Heiligensee + AC-Neubrück 1913
Wo: vor Warnemünde
Boot: MS Storko
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: 3-4 Bft
Was: es wurde gut gefangen,insgesamt 132 Dorsche die gut maßig waren.
Womit: Gufis +Pilker bis 60 gr.
Tiefe: 5-8 meter
Fazit: War ein schöner Angeltag...

Jürgen M.  #6


----------



## nunmato (25. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Flensburger Förde
25.11.14 :
:Kalkgrund, 
innerhalb von 2 Minuten drei 70er fette Dorsche auf 13 mtr.
westlich vom Leuchtturm
...dann war der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei...
Dannach ein paar Platte in der Geltinger bucht .

Sonne, kaum Wellen-toller Tag

Dennis


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

freitag bei frank auf der chemnitz gewesen...bei o/so 5(in böen 6-7) auf 4-6 m gut gefangen...auf gummi ging es richtig ab, kaum ein wurf ohne biss#6


----------



## surfer93 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 23.11.14
Wer: 24 andere und meine Wenigkeit
Wo: Stollergrund
Boot:MS Blauort
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: SO 4 Bft
Was: Stand an der Seite und hatte 11 gute Dorsche. Ansonsten an den Seiten maximal 4 Dorsche Pro Person, an Bug und Heck gute fänge bis 20 Dorsche pro Person.
Womit: Bei mir nur auf Bait Breath TT Shad in alle größen an Köpfen zwischen 30 und 50 Gramm und auf Kieler Blitz in 35 Gramm. 
Fangtiefe: 7-12 m
Fazit: Momentan kaum untermaßige Fische. An Board wurden vom Institut für Ostseefischerei die Fänge vermessen. Es würden insgesamt 220 Dorsche gefangen, wovon nur 12 untermaßig waren. Dazu gabs noch eine Kliesche.
Die Dorsche standen laut Egbert die Tage zuvor geballter. Bei den letzten Driften hats bei einigen aber noch mal ziemlich gescheppert


----------



## gaffbruch (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Wann: 21.11.14
> Wer: 24 andere und meine Wenigkeit
> Wo: Stollergrund
> Boot:MS Blauort
> ...



Der Bericht kann nicht vom 21.11.2014 sein. Da war ich selber an Bord. Da sahen die Fänge noch besser aus. siehe Bericht von Alex


----------



## surfer93 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



gaffbruch schrieb:


> Der Bericht kann nicht vom 21.11.2014 sein. Da war ich selber an Bord. Da sahen die Fänge noch besser aus. siehe Bericht von Alex



Du hast absolut recht, hab den Bericht von Alex kopiert und vergessen das Datum zu ändern.#d Die beiden Tage zuvor waren, wie du schon sagst deutlich besser, das hörte man auch von einigen, die Freitag oder Samstag an Board waren...


----------



## Skizzza (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.12.2014
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Rund um Stollergrund
Wind: 3-5
Himmel: Bedeckt, später sogar ein wenig Sonne
Drift: schwach bis mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-11m
Jiggfarbe: Orange
Montage: GuFi oder Jiggen, auch Snaps lief phasenweise
Wer: Malte, Alex und ich, dazu ca. 30 andere
Fänge: Die beiden zusammen 34, ich 20 Stück
Sonstiges: Ein sehr schöner Jahresabschluß und wie immer ein Bomben-Tag auf der Blauort. Gibt kein besseres Schiff in meinen Augen


----------



## bensihari (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 07.01.15
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo: Stollergrund
Boot: Carnivore (mein Bötchen)
Wetter: sonnig später bedeckt
Wind: SO 4 Bft
Was: viele Dorsche und eine Mefo
Womit: Schleppblinker, Farbe egal 
Fangtiefe: 6-12 m
Fazit: Klasse Tag, Dorsche bis Mitte 70 cm. Allerdings nur einmal silber und das relativ klein...


----------



## snboxer (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.01.2015 von 8.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr
 Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo: Brook
 Boot: Schlauchboot 
Wetter: sonnig 
 Wind: West 12 Knoten
 Was: 34 Dorsche 4-5 Dorsche über 70cm der Rest von 50cm bis 60 cm
Womit: Gummifisch, Farbe egal 
Fangtiefe: 16 m
:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## snboxer (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 21.01.2015 von 8.00 Uhr bis 13.00 Uhr
Wer:  2 Kumpels und ich
Wo: Brook
Boot: Schlauchboot 
Wetter: bedeckt 
Wind: Süd 7 Knoten
Was: 31 Dorsche  50cm bis 60 cm
Womit: Gummifisch, Farbe egal 
Fangtiefe: 16 m
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## surfer93 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 14.02.2015
Wer: 16 andere und meine Wenigkeit
Wo: Halbe Strecke Richtung Ærø
Boot:MS Simone / Eckernförde
Wetter: bedeckt, sehr neblig
Was: Bis zum Mittag liefs sehr gut auf Gummi, was mir zu Gute kam. Der TT-Shad von BaitBreath war mal wieder eine Macht. Als es am Nachmittag ganz leicht auflockerte und heller wurde, ging auf Gummi nichts mehr! Absolut gar nichts. Da meine Pilkervielfalt recht klein und leicht ist, war ich dann etwas im Nachteil. Ingesamt kamen bei mir 12 gute Dorsche raus und 4, die noch weiter wachsen dürfen. Auf dem ganzen Kutter gute Fänge, einer Mit 18 Stück war der Beste. Größter Dorsch 98cm!
Fangtiefe: sehr tief! 20-28m
Fazit: Es war sehr mühsam, da am Anfang einfach nichts raus kam. Der erste Stop über einem Wrack bracht krumme Ruten bei allen, aber leider nur durch Hänger :q 
Claus war sehr bemüht und ist ohne Rücksicht auf den Spritverbrauch trotz der geringen Anzahl an Leuten an Board sehr weit gefahren! Das hat uns lettendlich auch zum Fisch geführt!
Durch die lange Rückfahrt von 2 1/2 Stunden wurde dann leider nur bis 14:45 Uhr geangelt, aber trotzdem waren alle sehr zufrieden!


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Petri zu Euren Fängen.



surfer93 schrieb:


> Größter Dorsch 98cm!
> Fangtiefe: sehr tief! 20-28m



Bei den Tiefen.... Ihr habt doch wohl nicht etwa die Laichdorschgebiete geplündert |gr:


----------



## surfer93 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Petri zu Euren Fängen.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Tiefen.... Ihr habt doch wohl nicht etwa die Laichdorschgebiete geplündert |gr:



Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Der 98er war auch der einzige richtig gute Dorsch, der auf Boot kam. Der Rest wär meist zwischen 40cm und 60cm.
Da hat die Crew der Simone in meinen Augen auch eine sehr gute Einstellung.
Eine Gruppe die mit an Board war hat sich schon sehr auf die Laichdorschtour am nächsten Tag mit der Rügenland gefreut. Denen war aber auch einfach alles egal. Dort lagen locker auch 10 untermaßige Fische in den Kisten #d#d


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Der 98er war auch der einzige richtig gute Dorsch, der auf Boot kam. Der Rest wär meist zwischen 40cm und 60cm.
> Da hat die Crew der Simone in meinen Augen auch eine sehr gute Einstellung.
> *Eine Gruppe die mit an Board war hat sich schon sehr auf die Laichdorschtour am nächsten Tag mit der Rügenland gefreut. Denen war aber auch einfach alles egal. Dort lagen locker auch 10 untermaßige Fische in den Kisten* #d#d


 

..... dann hat die Crew der Simone in meinen Augen keine gute Einstellung, sorry #d|uhoh:


----------



## Skizzza (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.02.2014
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe / Rund um Stollergrund, später Richtung Ærø
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift: schwach bis mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14m
Jiggfarbe: Orange-Töne beim GuFi, Speedy in Heringsfarbe 
Montage: GuFi oder Speedy
Wer: Malte, Tim, Paul und ich sowie 35 andere
Fänge: Malte und Tim zusammen 34 Stück, Paul 13 und ich 15
Sonstiges: Super Tag! Die Dorsche waren vollgefressen mit Heringen. Als netter Beifang ein schöner Köhler von ~50 cm auf Gummi.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

27.2.2015
Laboe
Blauort
Ich und 3 Kumpels sowie ca. 25 andere Angler
Wenig Wind, dafür leichter Regen ohne Ende
Fänge waren echt verdammt gut
Ich selber habe nach 24 Dorschen mit dem Letzten von 5,5 Kilo ca. 30 Minuten vor Schluss aufgehört
Meine Kumpels standen oben und hatten zusammen knapp 40 schöne Küchendorsche
Toller Tag, super Crew, immer wieder gerne

28.02.2015
Laboe
Blauort
Ich und 3 Kumpels sowie ca. 30 andere Angler
Leichter Wind, dafür ohne Regen
Fänge waren wieder verdammt gut
Ich selber habe nach 18 Dorschen inkl. 2 x 7 Kilo ca. 20 Minuten vor Schluss aufgehört
Meine Kumpels standen wieder oben und hatten zusammen nochmals knapp 40 schöne Küchendorsche
Wieder ein toller Tag mit sehr guter Stimmung

Viele Dorsche mussten trotzdem erarbeitet werden
Weite Würfe und gefühlvolles Führen brachten uns aber ans Ziel
Am Freitag lief es noch gut mit Gummi, am Samstag eher auf Pilker
Wenig Dorsche mit Leich dabei, ein Glück 

Tolle Crew und Dank Platzreservierung kein Stress
Werden im Mai/Juni wieder dabei sein

Danke und Grüße :vik:


----------



## ddmlui (3. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.2.2015
Kutter: MS Südwind 
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wer? ich, Sohnemann2  und knapp 30 Mitangler
Wind bft: 3/4/in (seltenen) Böhen 5
Wetter: 0-4 °C, heiter bis wolkig
Drift: mäßig (gerade richtig)
Angeltiefe: 15 bis 24 m
Wo: östlich von Fehmarn im Flacheren, später weiter nördlich, nördlich der Hauptfahrrinne, östlich Fährlinie Puttgarden-Rødby im Tieferen
Köder: 60 gr Pilker braun und blau im flacheren, später 100 g im tieferen, jeweils ohne Beifänger, Gummi ging den Tag nicht so gut
Fänge: (zu zweit): 30 Dorsche mitgenommen und ne gute Handvoll zurück. Geschätzte 450-500 Fische auf dem Kutter
Besonderheiten: Mein Sohn fing ne Kliesche auf Pilker und auf einen Pilker 2 Dorsche (einen am Drilling und einem am Assist-Hook)

Fazit: Fisch war da, gute Küchengrößen (ca. 70% um die 60cm) keine Kapitalen, Pilkerfarbe 2.-rangig. Hammertag der Spaß gemacht hat. Fischbehandlung bei Mitanglern teilweise leider ausbaufähig. http://hochseeangeln.com/tiergerechter-fischfang


----------



## bacalo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Zippel08 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Was gibt es von der MS Christa aus Wismar zur Zeit fangtechnisch zuberichten.Welche Auswahl an Pilkerfarben sind zur Zeit fängig,nimmt man zusätzlich Beifänger und gibst schon Heringe.
> 
> Gruß Zippel08



Wer bist DU denn|kopfkrat.

 Hier bitte nur Fakten und keine Fragen; Danke für dein Verständnis!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 07.03.2015
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wer: Rund 45 Salzwasseranbeter und meinereiner
Wind und Wetter kann man nachlesen
Wracktour höhe Puttgarden
Tiefe über 25m
Drift - recht anständig

Gelte ja eher als etwas verwöhnt was das Dorschangeln angeht, aber diese Kuttertour ging in die Geschichte ein!
Permanent waren ALLE ja wirklich ALLE Ruten an Bord krumm. Kurze Stopps waren angesagt, ich war sicher nicht besser, aber schneller als die meisten anderen. Am Ende hatte ich 28 Dorsche zwischen 50-60cm. Auch wenn die Fahrt etwas verkürzt wurde, wir hatten genug - ich hab zu Recht den Hut vor dem Kapitän gezogen. Und Olli hat sich auch von seiner besten Seite gezeigt, war im rechten Moment zur Stelle....hach, ich könnt schon wieder....

Petri


----------



## top05 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.03.2015
Wer: Schwiegervater und ich, sowie ca. 25 weitere Angler
Kutter / Boot: MS Peter II
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar / vor Boltenhagen
Wind: 2 - 3 
Himmel: überwiegend sonnig
Drift: mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: bis ca. 20 m
Köder: Pilker in Blau/rot ab 75 gr, Möhrchen, Beifänger in Japanrot
Was: Die ganze Palette ! Die Fänge an Bord waren sehr gut. Wir hatten zusammen 26 gute Dorsche ( 5 untermassige Kameraden durften wieder schwimmen ) zwischen 45 und 73 cm, 8 große Heringe und 4 Köhler zwischen 50 und 60 cm.  
Fazit: Was für ein Tag - Wetter perfekt, Fang perfekt und mit den Köhlern eine Riesenüberraschung erlebt.


----------



## strandlaeufer (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.03.15
Angelzeit: 9.45 - 14.45 Uhr
Fangzeit: 10.00 - 14.30 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 10-15 m
Kutter: Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: NO 4-5 in Böen 6
Himmel: bewölkt, z. T. sonnig
Drift: ok
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Köder: Pilker und Jiggs
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 14
Sonstiges: Schöne Tour auf dem besten Kutter auf der Ostsee #h


----------



## angelotti79 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Muss ich dir recht geben. War schon auf vielen Kuttern. Aber die Blauort ist kaum zu schlagen :vik:


----------



## snboxer (17. März 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.03.15
Angelzeit: 8,00 - 11,30 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 16-18 m
Boot: Schlauchboot
Ort: Brook
Wind: NO 4 
Himmel: bewölkt, z. T. sonnig
Drift: gut
Jigfarbe: Braun
Anzahl: zu zweit 40 Dorsche und eine Kliesche

Fazit: Gute Fischgröße 50-60 cm, einige über 70 cm, etliche kleine zurückgesetzt.#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## pilker89 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 4.4.15
Angelzeit: 6:30 - 15:30
Fangtiefe: ca. 20m
Boot: MS Vorwärts 
Ort: Insel Poel
Wind: NNW 3-4
Drift:gut
Köder: 85 Gramm Pilker in Schwarz/Rot mit 2 Japanroten Beifängern
Fänge: 10 Dorsche und 2 Köhler 

Fazit: Sehr gute Ausfahrt. Der Kapitän hat sich richtig mühe gegeben und jeder ist zu seinem Fisch gekommen


----------



## surfer93 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 4.4.15
Wer: mein Vaddi, ein Kumpel, 35 andere und ich
Angelzeit: 7:30 - 15:30
Fangtiefe: ca. 12-20m
Boot: MS Antje D. 
Ort: Maasholm
Wind: NNW 3-4
Drift: keine genaue Angabe, vormittags etwas stärker, zum Ende der Ausfahrt sehr sehr gering
Köder: Baitbreath TT Shad in den Farben Goby und GP Chart mit 30 bis 55 Gramm Köpfen
Fänge: Zu dritt gute 36 Dorsche zwischen 45 cm und 82 cm, ein paar gingen zurück. Fast alle Leute mit Fisch, hoch waren 16 Dorsche + 1 Köhler

Fazit: Sehr kurze Anfahrt zu den unterschiedlichen Spots. Direkt vor der Schleimündung gegen 8 mit dem Angeln angefangen und dann von Drift zu Drift maximal 5 Minuten Fahrzeit, da die Spots wirklich dicht aneinander liegen. Bei guten Fängen gern noch mal über den selben Spot drüber, aber sobald nichts mehr ging oder es weniger wurde, hat der Kapitän sofort einen neuen Spot angefahren.
Wirklich ein super Tripp und trotz des verhältnismäßig frühen Endes (z.B. im Vergleich mit der Blauort oder ähnlichen) deutlich mehr Angelzeit als bisher auf allen anderen Kuttern!
Einziges Manko: Der Kaffe kosten 2€, kommt dafür aber aus einem Vollautomaten


----------



## JapanRot (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Ostermontag, 06.04.2015
Angelzeit: 16:00 Uhr - 19:00 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 6-12m
Boot: Quicksilver 435 Open
Ort: ab Hohwacht / Lippe, driftend vor Schiessgebiet Todendorf
Wind: NW 2-3
Himmel: sonnig, blauer Himmel
Drift: langsam
Jigfarbe: rot/schwarz Blitzpilker Jigs, GetRinger "Motoroil" am 50gr Kopf
Anzahl: alleine 5 Stk zwischen 50-70

Fazit: Super Saisonauftakt bei schönstem Wetter, leider in der versandeten Hafeneinfahrt die Schraube kaputt gefahren. Zehn Dorschfilets somit für 127,- EUR  Wir alle lieben unser Hobby, oder ?


----------



## snboxer (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt.: 9.04.2015
 Angelzeit: 7,00 - 14,00 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 16-18 m
Boot: Schlauchboot
Ort: Brook
Wind: Süd 2
 Himmel: bewölkt, später sonnig
Drift: 0,7 kn
 Jigfarbe: Braun, grün
Anzahl: zu dritt 47 Dorsche 

Fazit: Gute Fischgröße 50-60 cm, einige über 70 cm, etliche kleine zurückgesetzt.#6#6#6#6#6#6#6:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## snboxer (20. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt.: 19.04.2015
Angelzeit: 6.30 - 13.30 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 16-18 m
Boot: Schlauchboot
Ort: Brook
Wind: keiner
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: 0,3 kn
Jigfarbe: Braun, grün, Pilker verschiedenes
Anzahl: zu zweit 10 Dorsche 

Fazit: Sehr schleppendes angeln, ca. 30 kleine zurückgesetzt!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschoffi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Am 18.04. zum ersten mal mit der MS Silverland von Burgstaaken/Fehmarn gefahren. Wind 2-3 aus NW. Drift eher schwach. Fanggebiet lag bei Staberhuk - mal dichter mal weiter weg. Anfangs hab ichs mit Gummfisch versucht, danach mit jiggen. Die ersten 1-1,5 Std. kam kaum Fisch an Board. Dann hab ich auf Pilker mit Jig umgestellt und es lief besser. Hatte am Ende 9 Dorsche - 70 cm. Dazu noch 2 super Seelachse um die 60 cm.
Negativ: um halb 4 waren wir als erste an Board. Bug und Heck komplett mit Rutenteilen und Besenstielen zugestellt. Haben uns dann schön an die Seite gestellt. Gegen halb 6 kamen dann die ersten Leute an Board. Geht gar nicht. Ach ja, gaffen musste man größtenteils alleine, außer man kannte den Kapitän persönlich. So schien es zumindest.


----------



## Benulke (28. April 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ahoi und Guten Morgen,

Tag der Ausfahrt:24 und 25.4
Kutter / Boot: Foka S und Merlion One
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kolberg
Wind: Tag 1 5-6, Tag 2 2-3
Himmel: Tag 1 bedeckt, Tag 2 klar/sonnig
Drift: Tag 1 stark, Tag 2 sehr schwach
Angel / Fangtiefe: 25-30m
Jiggfarbe: Japanrot/Schwarz und Octopuss gelb
Pilkerfarbe: Tag 1 125g/grün und gelb, Tag 2 100g/silber
                Bergmann in 100g ging immer gut
Wer: Ich selber
Fänge:Tag 1 15 Stk 42-57cm, Tag 2 10Stk 40-54cm
         beide Tage massig Sandaale und ein paar Knurrhähne
Fazit: wenn man weiß das es auch anders geht war das ein relativ ernüchterndes Angelwochenende. Aber trotz der Tatsache das wir reichlich kleine zurücksetzen mussten und die Anzahl der maßigen Dorsche doch recht gering ausfiel war es ein schönes Wochenende.
Sonstiges: bei Fragen zur Anlage/Boote und Besatzung bitte mir eine PN schicken. 

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin


----------



## flaps_full (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf den Kuttern gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:* 02.05.2015
*Kutter / Boot:* MS Christa
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Wismar, nördlich Poel/Rerik
*Wind:* 3 leicht abnehmend aus W/NW
*Himmel:* meist sonnig
*Drift:* wenig
*Angel / Fangtiefe:* 20m
*Montage:* Pilker solo 
*Wer:* zu zweit und ca 40 andere
*Fänge:* wir 18 Dorsche zum mitnehmen 40-60cm, einige Kleine wieder zurück und leider recht viele Aussteiger im Drill...Schneider blieb wohl niemand auf dem Schiff. Ein Meterdorsch wurde den Tag gefangen.
*Sonstiges:* Es wurden im Westhafen Parkautomaten aufgestellt, die aber noch zugehangen sind. Kostenloses Parken ist dann dort bald vorbei


----------



## oppa 23 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:1 und 2.5
Kutter / Boot: MS Jan Cux
Heimathafen /  Sassnitz 
Wind: 3 bis 4 beide Tage 
Himmel: Sonne 
Drift: optimal
Angel / Fangtiefe: 22m bis 26m
Pilker Farbe: Speedy pappagei
Montage: Solo Pilk
Wer: ich mit Freund 
Fänge: ich am 1.5 28 Dorsche 2.5 17 Dorsche
           Freund am 1.5 18 Dorsche und am 2.5 11 Dorsche 
Sonstiges: waren 2 richtig geile Tage auf der Jan Cux. Schiff ist sauber und das Essen ist auch richtig gut und der caipten weis wo der Dorsch steht Mann muss ihn nur fangen!!! 
------------------


----------



## luette-hl (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 1. Mai 2015

Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot

Fanggebiet: Fehmarn Staberhuk 

Tiefe : ca 7 m

Wind: NW 2-3

Fang: 11 Dorsche, 3 X 45er, 8 X 50+, größter 58cm

Fangzeit: 13:00 bis 16:00 Uhr

Gummi und Rapalla 

#:


----------



## Sparky1337 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.05
Kutter / Boot: Queen Anne's Revenge
Heimathafen / Großenbrode
Wind:3
Himmel: Sonne 
Drift: optimal 
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15
Köder: Gummi alle farben
Wer: ich Dad
Fänge: 14 Dorsche in  EINER stunde dann feier schon feierabend gemacht
Sonstiges: Bissen recht gut  recht Zackig


----------



## Silvio.i (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.05.2015
Kutter / Boot: Kumpel seins
Heimathafen: Kühlungsborn
Wind:W3-4
Himmel: erst wolkig, späterSonne 
Drift: teilweise zügig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-14
Köder: Gummi, Watti
Wer: ich + Kumpel
Fänge: 22 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen  bis 60cm und 9 Platten bis 35cm
Sonstiges: Ausführlicher Bericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4343597#post4343597


----------



## udo81 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.-17.5.
Kutter / Boot: Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 4 - 2  - 3 - 5
Himmel:wolkig, sonnig
Drift: teilweise zügig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-20m
Köder: Pilker, GuFi
Wer: ich + Sohn
Fänge: 27 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen bis 80cm
Sonstiges: Wegen des teilweise starken Westwindes an drei Tagen unter der Brücke durch. Kapitän war bemüht, aber es wurden insgesamt recht wenig Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## Nappo (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:14.o5.2015 
Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn
Wetter: Bewölkt,später sonnig
Fangzeit: 10.30-14:00 Uhr
Wind: 2 SW. später ansteigend
Fang: 8 Dorsche 45-58cm
Köder: Deep Tail Dancer

Von der Slipanlage Klausdorf direkt auf 10 Meter in Richtung Staberhuk geschleppt.
Leider noch 3 beim einholen ausgestiegen. 

Schöner Angeltag.....:vik:


----------



## Bubu63 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:17.05./18.05./19.05
Kutter / Boot: MS KAROLINE
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken
Seegebiet: Wismarer Bucht
Wind: West 4bft - 6 bft
Himmel: Aprilwetter
Drift: Tag 1 stark, Tag 2 wenig, Tag 3 mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16 - 19m
Pilkerfarbe:  solo, orange/silber
Kieler Blitz 60 - 125 gr
Wer: Ich selber
Fänge:1.Tag 10 Stk., 2.Tag 13 Stück, 3.Tag 15 Stück, alle 40cm  60cm

Bemerkung: Aprilwetter und teilweise starke Westwinde sorgten für Bewegung an Deck der KAROLINE. Die Fische bissen aber gut, es waren auch immer ein paar Seelachse dabei. Kapitän Bernd Lüdtke und Olli Lüdtke im Service verdienen sich erneut Bestnoten. Wir kommen wieder.

Bis die Tage
Bubu63


----------



## flaps_full (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:*Sa, 23.05.2015
*Kutter / Boot:* Peter II
*Heimathafen:* Wismar
*Wind:* 4 aus NW
*Himmel:* Anfangs Regen, dann bewölkt, ab Mittag Sonne
*Drift:* ordentlich
*Montage:* Pilker solo, oder mit einer Dorschfliege davor
*Wer:* zu zweit und ca 40 andere
*Fänge:* wir 24 Dorsche 40-65cm, 1 Köhler von 50cm, ca 10 Kleine, z.T. mit Laich wieder retoure. Die Fänge schwangten wohl zwischen 2 bis 15 Dorsche. Manche Montagen sehen aber auch immer abenteuerlich aus |bigeyes
*Sonstiges:* Zu beginn zumindest bei uns gute Fänge, auch schöne Größen waren dabei. Mit zunehmender Wetterbesserung wurden die Fänge schlechter, und wenn kamen auch meist nur noch kleinere Dorsche. 
Ist es normal, dass ende Mai in der Lübecker Bucht noch Dorsche mit Laich unterwegs sind? Die großen hatten alle abgelaicht, aber einige 40er waren noch immer mit "dickem Bauch" unterwegs.


----------



## Amigo-X (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.05.2015
Zeit: 8:00 - 16:30   
Boot: Eigenes.
Heimathafen: Schaprode / gestartet in Grossenbrode.
Fanggebiet Dahme / Schwarzer Grund 
Bestes Fanggebiet: 15 Meter Tiefe vor Dahme.
Wind:SW 1-2 später NW 3-4 
Himmel: Bedeckt aber zum Glück kein Regen.
Drift: 0,4 - 0,9 Ktn.
Montage: Gummifische: Bleiköpfe 20-40 g. Länge um die 12 cm. Farben: Rotschwarz, Froschgrün, Orangerot. 
Wer: wir waren zu dritt.
Fänge: 30 Dorsche über 45 cm bis 60 cm mitgenommen. Alle kleineren schwimmen wieder.
Die Dorsche hatten überwiegend Krabben gefressen, "Laichdorsche" hatten wir keine.:a


----------



## snboxer (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.05.2015
Zeit: 14:00 - 21:30 
Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Fanggebiet: Küste vor Brook
Bestes Fanggebiet: 8m - 10m Meter Tiefe 
Wind: West 2 später Ost 1
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: 0,8 Knoten später 0,2 Knoten
 Köder: Gummifische Bleiköpfe 40g - 60g. Länge um die 12 cm Brauntöne und Tauwurm.
 Wer: wir waren zu zweit
Fänge: 15 Dorsche  1 Steinbutt
:a


----------



## luette-hl (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24 und 25.5.2015

Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn, Staberhuk

Boot: eigenes

Fangtiefe 4-5m, standen sehr flach.

Wind NW um 3Bft

Zeit:  Vormittags und Nachmittags, jeweils ca. 2-3 Stunden.
Beide Tage zusammen 32 Dorsche mit 2 Mann mitgenommen, viele kleine wieder zurück.

Größter 70cm. Die meisten um die 50cm, alles auf Gummi.

Alle Dorsche voller Krebse.

 #::a


----------



## bastelberg (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 01 bis 05.06.2015

Wo: Westliche Ostsee

Boot: MS SeHo
Heiligenhafen

Köder: Pilker und Gufi 

Fangtiefe: 4-5m, 6 -10 m

Wind: SW  Mo wenig Wind Di und Mi jede Menge, Do Ententeich

Mit der Angelgruppe mit 23 Mann in 4 Tagen 934 Dorsche,6 Hornis, 5 Makrelen,1 Mefo und 6 Platten.
Käpt'n Mirko und Crew wie immer top. War 'ne geile Woche


----------



## Jonny1985 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Bitte gelaber löschen...

Den Thread zeichnet aus das es nur Fakten gibt (siehe Seite 1)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Done
Danke für den Hinweis, das näxte Mal gleich melden.
Danke.


----------



## bensihari (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.06.
Boot: Carnivore (eigenes)
Heimathafen: Neustadt
Wind:2-3
Himmel: erst Regen, dann Sonne 
Drift: optimal 
Fangtiefe: 12-16
Köder: Wattwürmer
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: über 20 Platte (Kliesche und Flunder) bis um die 40cm
Sonstiges: waren ein bißchen zickig, hat aber richtig Laune gemacht!


----------



## PopeyeKübo (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.06.
Boot: Popeye (eigenes)
Heimathafen: Kühlungsborn
Wind:2-1 SSE
Himmel: Sonne, dann bewölkt
Drift: 2kn
Fangtiefe: 12m
Köder: Wattwürmer, Pilker, Gummi, Blinker
Wer: Frau und ich
Fänge: viel Kleindorsch, 3 vernünftige Dorsche (Ü50), 4 Hornis, 3 Platten, 1 Makrele - insgesamt zäh, aber durchaus abwechslungsreich
Sonstiges: ab 14 Uhr Ententeich bei stark nachlassender Drift, kaum noch Fänge


----------



## Silvio.i (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Fast analoger Fangbericht:
Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.06.
Boot: Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: Kofferraum, geslippt Börgerende
Wind:2-3 SSE, später abnehmend
Himmel: Sonne, dann bewölkt
Drift: 1-2kn
Fangtiefe: 7-11m
Köder: Gummi
Wer: Frau und ich
Fänge: ca. 20-22 Dorsche bis an die 60cm
Sonstiges: ab 14 Uhr Ententeich bei stark nachlassender Drift, kaum noch Fänge


----------



## snboxer (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.06. von 5.00 Uhr bis 11.30 Uhr
Boot: Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: Brook
 Wind: 7 Knoten, See aber Spiegelglatt
 Himmel: Sonne, dann bewölkt
Drift: 0,3 Knoten
Fangtiefe:9-11m
Köder: Gummi
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 29 Dorsche, aber nicht besonderes viele kleine wieder zurückgesetzt.
               |splat2:


 Sonstiges: ab 11 Uhr, kaum noch Fänge


----------



## luette-hl (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 13.6.2015 von 9:00 bis 12:30Uhr.

Wo: Staberdorf mit eigenem Boot.

Im Flachen nur kleine Dorsche, nichts mitgenommen.

Dann langsam tiefer gefischt.

Fangtiefe ca. 15m, haben uns nach der Silverland(Kutter) gerichtet.

Zu zweit 9 Dorsche mitgenommen. größter 58cm, sonst um die 50cm.

Wind 2-3 aus SO

Köder: 80g Pilker #:


----------



## freibadwirt (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16. und 17.06
Kutter / Boot:MS Simone
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Eckernförde
Wind: zwischen 3 und 6 BFT
Himmel:Bedeckt
Drift: keine Ahnung
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12 - 18m
Jiggfarbe:Rot
Pilkerfarbe:Rot
Montageilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer:Icjh und ca 16 Mitangler
Fänge: Erster Tag hatte ich  26 über 40cm plus 2 Makrellen zweter Tag 23 über 40 darunter einer mit 82 cm und 2 x 72 cm.
Sonstiges: 2 tolle Tage auf der Simone nette Mitangler und Tolle Crew. Danke an Claus und Andreas.
Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.06
Kutter / Boot: MS Klaus-Peter
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 1-2 bft
Himmel: mäßig bewölkt mit gelegentlichen Auflockerungen
Drift: keine Ahnung, gefühlt recht wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: ca. 10-15 m
Jiggfarbe: Rot und Rot-Schwarz 
Pilkerfarbe: Grünlich
Montage: Normale Jigmontage (hakenloser Pilker mit 2 Beifängern)
Wer: Guter Freund und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: Bei mir 16 Dorsche, Kollege 11 Dorsche, insgesamt gut 20 zum Mitnehmen (45-68 cm)
Sonstiges: Fische standen relativ dicht unter Land, Fänge waren aufm ganzen Schiff gut. Jiggen stellte sich als die richtige Methode heraus, hatten noch etliche Bisse und einige Aussteiger. Die anderen Angler fischten überwiegend mit Gummifisch, hier stiegen meist die besseren Dorsche ein. Zudem wurden auf Naturköder einige schöne Platten gefangen. Alles in Allem ein toller Tag mit ordentlich Fisch#6. Dickes Lob an den Skipper+Crew, wir kommen wieder #h


----------



## Weserangler1975 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:21.06.2015 von 13:00 bis 18:00
Kutter / Boot:MS Möwe
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Bensersiel Nordsee 
Wind:fast Windstill
Himmel: bewolkt und Regen 
Drift:kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 18 Meter 
Jiggfarbe: Fink und Fluo 
Pilkerfarbe: kein Pilker 200 Gramm Blei 
Montage: 5 Federn in Pink oder Fluo 
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: 78 Makrelen 
Sonstiges: viele kleine aber auch ein paar grosse Dabei 
----


----------



## Sharky1 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:26.06.2015 von 06:30 bis 17:30
Kutter / Boot: SHARKY II (meins)
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Otterndorf / Nordsee 
Wind:fast Windstill
Himmel: bewoelkt und Regen 
Drift kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: zwischen 10 und 38 Meter 
Jiggfarbe: Pink und Fluo 
Pilkerfarbe: roter Pilker 120 Gramm
Montage: 5 Federn in Pink oder Fluo 
Wer: Ich 
Fänge: 88 Makrelen 
Sonstiges: viele kleine aber auch ein paar grosse dabei. Bei der Rückfahrt von Helgoland ca. 2 Seemeilen von Helgoland Düne ( Blauort war auch da ) auf 38 Meter tiefe noch mal aufgestoppt. In einer halben Stunde auf ca. 10 Meter Tiefe immer volles Makrelenpaternoster (60 Stück)#6
Das reichte mir


----------



## Amigo-X (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26.06.2015
Boot: Tinker Bell 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Walkyriengrund
Wind: Bft 2  aus NNO
Himmel: bewölkt 
Drift: 0,4 Ktn.
Fangtiefe: 19 Meter bei 20 Meter nix ! 
Jiggfarbe: Schalke 
Pilkerfarbe: Der Klassiker in gelb-orange
Fänge: 10 gute Küchendorsche in 45 min.  
Sonstiges: Es war eigentlich keine Angelfahrt geplant heute, wir sind gemütlich von Großenbrode nach Grömitz gefahren. Dann, weil wir schon mal da waren wollte ich unbedingt noch mal auf den guten alten Walkyriengrund. Westlich gibt es einen 19 Meter tiefen Ausläufer und genau da standen die Dorsche gestapelt.  DAMALS wurde dieses Fanggebiet gerne von den Travemünder Angelkutter angefahren. In den 80er gab es noch 5 Angelkutter in Travemünde, nun ist keiner mehr da. #c Von Grossenbrode lohnt es eigentlich nicht da runter zu fahren, aber bei guten Wetter .....|jump:


----------



## MortyHH (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.06.2015
Boot: Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Schleimünde
Wind: Bft 2-3 
Himmel: bewölkt, Sonne und Regen
Fangtiefe: 10 Meter bei 15 Meter
Fänge: Wir waren zu sechst da jeder so plus minus 20 Dorsche bis 70cm.
Sonstiges: Gute Fänge, Schiff okay, Besatzung schlecht. Wir werden nicht wieder kommen. Es werden keine Zettel gemacht, wenn man für 12,50 € Getränke ordert können sie nicht auf 50oi rausgeben, wir rufen Gaff und keiner kommt, erst als wir selbst gaffen wollten kam einer. Begründung: Hier wird die Hand gehoben und nicht gerufen, das höhren wir nicht. Das sollen wir woher wissen?#c
Dann der Oberhammer: Ich lasse einen Dorsch gaffen, Kaptain: Sowas läßt du gaffen? Ich: Der sah im Wasser größer aus?? Er: Brille putzen hilft! Ich: Heute Nacht aufm Supermannheft geschlafen?? #d

Daher das Schiff nein Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Siehe:



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
> Alle Postings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.


----------



## KlickerHH (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:



Verstehe ich nicht......


----------



## Makrelenjäger (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

_*Kurz und knapp, ohne Gelaber:*_


Heute, am 04.07.2015, in der Nordsee, auf der MS "Blauort" bei allerbestem Wetter 37, richtig schöne, und 6 ziemlich lütte Makrelen. Lag damit im Mittelfeld aller Fänge, Dank einiger Vertüddelungen. 
Und das, nachdem die letzten Tage absolute Flaute herrschte und überhaupt, in diesem Jahr die Fänge zu wünschen übrig ließen.
Ein "Beweisfoto" mit aktueller Tageszeitung habe ich angehängt:


D A N K E an Egbert und seine Crew!  2016 auf ein Neues!

PS. Und, ich habe mich gefreut, Volker Claussen, den alten Käpt´n der "Kehrheim II" mal wieder zu sehen und mit ihm kurz zu snacken.


LG aus dem heißen Norden:

Heiko #h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

04.07.2015

MS Möwe, Bensersiel

Kumpel: 2 Makrelen
Ich: 11 Makrelen

Der Schnitt pro Angler dürfte bei nicht viel mehr als 3 - 4 Fische gelegen haben. Hoch waren vielleicht um die 15, aber ich habe nur einen Angler gesehen, der diese Stückzahl hatte, vielleicht auch ein paar mehr. Einige sind als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. 
Nur ganz wenige Makrelen hatten Küchenmaß, die meisten waren eigentlich nicht verwertbar - grad mal Heringsgröße.

Kutter und Crew wie immer top, sogar länger draußen geblieben. #6 Aber es lief eben nicht...

Björn


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Sind am 10.07. mit der MS Simone raus. Eckernförde.
Tolles Wetter, leicht bedeckt und rund 20 Leute an Board.
Nach gut 40 Minuten erster Halt. Dorsche um die 35 bis 45cm hoch gekommen plus einige schöne Seelachse bis 55cm.
Der ganze Tag war gut, sind bis kurz unter DK gewesen.
Ich persönlich hatte rund 17 Dorsche in der Kiste plus einen Seelachs.
Guter Tag, nette Crew, gerne wieder.
Ausfahrt 7H, zurück 17H, Preis inkl. Mittag 45€.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Sind am 11.07. mit der Ostpreussen raus unter der Brücke durch. Nach gut 1,5 Stunden erster Halt. Hatte am Ende 8 Stück mit schöner Größe in der Kiste. Viele auf Pilker.
 Ausfahrt 7.45H. Waren um 15.30H wieder im Hafen.
 Die Angelzeit ist leider deutlich kürzer als bei den Kuttern in Laboe oder Eckernförde. Daher leider nicht mehr so mein Ding. Crew mit Dado topp. Sauberes Schiff mit viel Platz.


----------



## Dorschoffi (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am 19.07. mit der Möwe von Bensersiel los. Der Kapitän hat gesucht und gesucht. Aber bis kurz vor Schluss waren höchstens 5 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Schiff. Dann wurde als letzten Versuch noch ein Wrack angesteuert, an dem doch noch einige Makrelen an Bord kamen. Ich hatte dann ca. 20 Stück in der Kiste womit ich warscheinlich sehr weit vorne lag. Die Fische waren teilweise sehr groß. Kleine gab es zu gut wie gar nicht. Angelzeit wurde um eine Std. verlängert.
Wetter war besch..... , hat den ganzen Tag geregnet.


----------



## mopa (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am Samstag 18.07.15 mit der Trip Tender in Scheveningen raus. von 8-18 Uhr.
Gute erfolge jeder um die 25-40 Makrelen.
Wetter war prima Sonne und Warm.
Allerdings alle makrelen auf Grund oder Kurz drüber. Im Mittelwasser wr nichst zu finden.
Insgesamt ein sehr guter und lohnenswerter Tag.
Allerdings auch viele kleine makrelen dabei.
Gruß Pascal


----------



## strandlaeufer (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.07.2015
Kutter / Boot: MS Forelle
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heikendorf, rund um den Leuchtturm 
Wind: NO 1-2, mal 3
Himmel: bewölkt, zum Teil Regen 
Drift: ok, bis zu wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 15 m
Jiggfarbe: rot und schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Montage: 1 Jigg und Pilker, Gummifisch kann ich nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wer: ich + ca. 30 weiter Angler
Fänge: ich 10 Dorsche, Rest zwischen 1 und 16 Fischen
Sonstiges: Guter Tag, Angeltour von und mit Askari, gute Organisation, Essen ok, gute Angelzeit, wenn man es mit Heiligenhafen vergleicht, gelungene Veranstaltung.


----------



## Amigo-X (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sonntag 19.07.15
Boot: Meins 
Seegebiet: Südlich von Staberhuk
Wind: SSO 3
Himmel: Bewölkt und etwas Regen
Drift: 0,6 - 1 Ktn.
Fangtiefe: 18-19 Meter
Montage: ein zerfressener gelber 12 cm Gummifisch am 45 Gramm Bleikopf
Wer: nur meine Wenigkeit
Fänge: 14 Dorsche davon 10 in der Größe 55 - 65 cm in nur einer Stunde Angelzeit. 
Sonstiges: Aufgrund der undurchsichtigen Wettervorhersage wollte ich gar nicht erst los. Gegen 16:00 bin ich dann doch noch rausgefahren und hab gleich einen Superspot gefunden. Es ging Schlag auf Schlag die Dorsche hatten sogar große Heringe verspeist und wollten zum Nachtisch noch Gummi  


------------------


----------



## FriedFischFan (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo hab ich im Oktober auch vor kann mir wer eine Ausfahrt empfehlen. Ich mein Fehmarn oder Heiligenhafen oder etwas anderes. Nur wichtig ist Ostsee


----------



## Hornburg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Samstag 01.08.15
Boot: MS Karoline
Seegebiet: Süd-östlich von Fehmarn
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: heiter
Drift: kaum
Fangtiefe: 10-20 Meter
Montage: Pilker, Beifänger, GuFi, roter Twister
Wer: Sohnemann + ich
Fänge: 12 Dorsche und 4 Seelachse
Sonstiges: zwei Mitangler hatten einen großen roten Twister, mit dem sie Solo super gefangen haben.
Ansonsten waren alle zufrieden. Manche hatten auch über 20 alleine. Die Seelachse haben am Nachmittag über Grund und im Freiwasser auf Pilker und Beifänger gebissen. Tlw. stramme Kerle!
Ich hatte mit meinem Junior beim letzten(!) Einholen nach dem Abhupen jeder eine Seelachs-Doublette. Das hat Laune gemacht!

------------------


----------



## Amigo-X (3. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: Sa & So 01-02.08.15
 Dauer: Abfahrt Großenbrode 7:00 h - ca. 15:30 h
 Boot: Meins
 Fanggebiet: Südöstlich Fehmarn / Staberhuk
 Wind 1-2
 Himmel: BLAU 
 Drift: 0,4 -0,5 Ktn.
 Fangtiefe: Immer so bei 19 Meter
 Montage: Gummifisch Kopyto Relax, 12 cm, Farbe EGAL ! 
 Geschirr: 40 gr. WG Spinnrute mit 4000 er TP Schimanski Rolle.
 Wer: Ein Fahrgast und ich. 
 Fänge: Ich schreib jetzt mal keine Zahl rein, es waren ungewöhnlich viele Dorsche in guten Größen von 50 - 75 cm. Das Fangergebnis ist als sehr gut zu bezeichnen. 
 Die Dorsche haben so ziemlich alles geschnappt, was wir später spaßeshalber an Ködern so runtergelassen haben. (Auch Teile an die man sonst nicht glaubt)
 Man konnte die Rute bewegungslos in der Hand halten, die Bisse kamen trotzdem. Beste Köder wie gesagt, die 12 cm Kopytos Farbe egal. 

 Es gibt auch andere Tage #c


----------



## Mdeer (3. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: Sa & So 01-02.08.15
> Dauer: Abfahrt Großenbrode 7:00 h - ca. 15:30 h
> Boot: Meins
> Fanggebiet: Südöstlich Fehmarn / Staberhuk
> ...




wie neidisch ich auf boots-besitzer bin, die dann auch noch an der küste wohnen..


----------



## schu (4. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Servus,

War heute mit der Hai 4 draussen,südöstlich von Staberhuk.
Wir fischten bei etwa 15 bis 20m.
Zu Beginn wurde auf rote Beifänger gepunktet ,später setzte sich aber mein lachsroter 12 er Kopyto durch...mit 60g. Kopf
Hatte am Ende 8 Dorsche und 9 Wittlinge,für mich als Landratte mit erstem Kutterausflug seit 30 Jahren ein Topergebnis.
Die Crew war supernett und hilfsbereit,der Kutter ist nur zu empfehlen...


----------



## surfer93 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: So 09.08.15
Dauer: 7:30 h - ca. 15:30 h
Boot: MS Antje D. / Maasholm
Fanggebiet: vor der Schleimündung
Wind 2-3
Himmel:viel blau 
Fangtiefe: tief, 18-25 m 
Montage: BaitBreath TT Shad solo an 35-42g Köpfen
Geschirr: Shimano Stradic 2,77m 10-60g, Daiwa Lexa 3000
Wer: fast 40 LLeute
Fänge: ich hatte am Ende 4 gute Dorsch. 3 davon bereits bis um 9, der letzte kam bei der vorletzten Drift, war aber mit gut 75cm auch ganz nett.
Es wurde auf dem ganzen Kutter nicht gut gefangen. Durchschnitt waren 2-3 mäßige Fische pro Person, gab aber auch einige, die nichts mit nach Hause nehmen konnten. Einige kleine kamen noch dazu.
Hab auf jeden Fall schon bessere Touren erlebt, aber bei dem guten Wetter und dem Anblick der Schweinswale ließ sich die Tour doch aushalten


----------



## Sundjäger (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

#hHallo zusammen, sind am Mittwoch vor Großenbrode zum Angeln zwischen 17-19 Metern gewesen. Reine Angelzeit ungefähr 90 Minuten mit meiner Frau. Sechs Dorsche und eine Makrele die der Nachbar bestellt hatte. Als Köder für Dorsche war der Gummifisch von Lieblingsköder in Mörchen am 50 Gramm Kopf der Burner. Habe den Köder nur tot im Rutenhalter gefischt und nebenbei schon filetiert. Die Makrelen waren auf dem Echolot richtig schön zu erkennen. Dickes Petri Heil vom Sundjäger auch für Euch.


----------



## Sundjäger (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin zusammen, heute gleich noch mal die gleiche Stelle angefahren und in 45 Minuten zehn Dorsche geschnappt. Dieses mal waren alle Köder fängig. Japanrote Twister und wieder das Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder und sogar der Eisele Pilk. Der größte war 70 cm lang. Läuft momentan gut auf Dorsch. Wieder reichlich Makrelen auf dem Echolot zu sehen.
:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (20. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Bitte ab jetzt wieder nur noch Fangmeldungen in der üblichen Form einstellen!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 21.08.2015
Wo: vor Schleimünde
Köder: Buttlöffel
Wind: Ost 3-4

Ein schöner Tag mit 2 hübschen Frauen auf der Ostsee. Wenn auch nicht viel zu holen war, konnte sich der Buttlöffel doch behaupten und Myriam konnte ihren allerersten Fisch überhaupt landen.

Sven


----------



## snboxer (23. August 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.08.2015
Boot: Schlauchboot
 Seegebiet: vor Brook 
Wind: Ost 2 bft später 3-4 bft
Himmel: sonnig 
Drift: 0,4 später 1,1 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 6 - 20 m

Wer: ich + Kumpel
Fänge: 14 Makrelen 20 Heringe 

 Fazit: kein Dorsch, nicht mal Anfasser.
          Sehr viel Kraut sah nach schleppen aus.

        :vik:


----------



## Dorschandi (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 05.09.15
Boot: MS Ostpreussen / Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: vor Großenbrode
Wind: anfangs 5, später 7 aus West
Drift: Stark 

Wer: Ich, Kumpel und 30 Weitere
Fänge: Ich hatte 7 maßige Dorsche

Fazit: Trotz schlechtem Wetter eine passable Ausbeute. Auf Gummifisch ging gar nichts, alle Fische auf 75 gr Pilker in Orange. Von Sonne über sinnflutartige Regenfälle bis Hagel war alles dabei und es glich einer Achterbahnfahrt. Die Hälfte der Angelkameraden  verbrachte den tag schlafend oder unter Deck. Trotzdem bin ich froh mal wieder auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein.

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil


----------



## titi2 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 12.09.2015
Boot: Schlauchboot
 Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: Ost 3 bft später 5-6 bft
Himmel: sonnig 
Drift: wenig, nur durch Wind dann immer stärker
Angel / Fangtiefe: 2 - 20 m

Wer: ich + Kumpel
Fänge: 13 Makrelen ca 200 Heringe, 1 Dorsch, zwei Wittlinge


----------



## Björn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo,

Waren am 22.09.2015 zu Viert mit dem Kleinboot draußen.
Angelgebiet: Zwischen Dazendorf und Fehmarnsund-Brücke
Tiefe:5-15m
Angelart: Pilken, Jiggen und Naturköder
Wetter: zunächst etwas Regen dann zumindest trocken aber stark bewölkt, 12-15 Grad, Wind Bft 4-5 aus Südwest
Fang: 5 Dorsche (2 maßig),  5 Platte, 2 Hornis, 2 Mini Wittlinge

Haben relativ systematisch die Tiefen von 8-15m mit allem möglichen abgefischt. Weiter draußen war es uns einfach zu schaukelig. Die Dorsche so ca. bei 12m auf Pilker (nur 1 auf Wurm). Die Platten alle vor der Brücke auf 5/6 m auf Wurm.
Insgesamt wahnsinnig stark gedriftet. 

Schöner Tag mit leider sehr mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Firestarter899 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.10.2015
Zeit:8.00-11.00Uhr
Boot: Schlauchboot
 Seegebiet: Boltenhagen 
Wind: wenig bis gar nicht
Himmel: bedeckt Regen Grau in Grau
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-18 m
Wer: ich
Fänge: 34 Heringe 

 Fazit: vermutlich ein Dorsch ausgestiegen.
          Sonst nur Hering...


----------



## dorschfinder (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.10.2015
Zeit:6.00-16.00Uhr
Boot: eigenes
Seegebiet: Warnemünde bis Ansteuerung dann auf 6-8m vor Graal Müritz 
Wind: 2-3
Himmel:Nebel bis leicht diesig
Drift: leicht
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14-18 m/6-8m
Wer: ich und Bekannter
Fänge: Dorsch/ Kliesche und Scholle

Fazit: wunderschöner Angeltag mit topp Fängen


----------



## Dorschandi (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.11.15
Hafen: Heiligenhafen 
Boot: Ostpreussen
Fangebiet: Hohwachter Bucht 
Wind: 2 bis 3 SW bis W
Drift: 0
Wer: 20 Angelkameraden
Fänge: 3 Schöne maßige, 1 Nemo
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger

Fazit: Fisch war genug da, jedoch nur im vorderen Teil des Schiffes.#d. Man konnte machen was man wollte, Technik und Köder wechseln, die Spitze fing beständig und der Rest vereinzelt. Durch die fehlende Drift reichten 40 Gramm um Fische bis 6,5 Kilo zu überlisten. Zum Nachmittag hin kaum noch Kontakte. Crew und Kapitän wie immer top. Alles in allem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser.

Petri Heil


----------



## Petszi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

|wavey:Lecker * die Ausfahrt*  20.09.2009
wer möchte wider mal auf der Kattenturm mitfahren??
*Kutter                     *Kattenturm
*Heimathafen           
Fanggebiet            *Östich Sassnitz*
Wind                       * Stärke 3 SO*
Himmel                  * Viel Sonne*
Drift                         *gering*
Montage                 *Pilker Beifänger Heringsvorfach*
Wer                        * gesamt 13 Mann*
Fänge                     *2 Dorsche, ca. 120 Heringe, 1  Hornhecht* 

Sonstiges*            schwierige Vorraussetzung da über viele Tage Ostwind war, aber alles in allem ein schöner Tag#6#6#6




DSC02122.jpg (53,5 KB)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Olberding (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo zusammen bin auch mal wieder hier
Tag der Ausfahrt 21.11.15
Wo Großenbrode Kutter Herta
Wetter Regen Wind Bft 4-5 Süd West
Eingendlich wollten wir auf Dorsch rund um Sagasbank war aber nichts zu holen die Wellen waren einfach zu hoch da hat das Angeln auch kein Spaß gemacht. Wir entschlossen dann unter Land zu fahren und auf Platte Würmer hatten wir genug dabei.
Innerhalb von zwei Stunden hatten wir dann etwa 100 Platte die größte 51 cm.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## dorschfinder (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.12.2015
Boot: Eigenes
Seegebiet: Warnemünde bis Neuhaus
Wind: Süd 1 bft später O-NO 3-4 bft
Himmel: Diesig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4 - 9 m

Wer: ich + Kumpel
Fänge: genug Dorsch

Fazit: sehr schöner Jahresabschluss mit Dorschen bis 75cm


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Olberding schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin auch mal wieder hier
> Tag der Ausfahrt 21.11.15
> Wo Großenbrode Kutter Herta
> Wetter Regen Wind Bft 4-5 Süd West
> ...



Hallo fragte schon einmal ob man sich dort einmieten kann !
 Habe versucht die Adresse vom Verein Großenbrode zu bekommen leider ohne Erfolg !
 Hast du sie ? Und könntest du sie mir geben ? Gerne als PN #h


----------



## angelotti79 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin
Ausfahrt am20.12.15
Mit der Ms Wiking
Wind um 5 aus Südwest 
Morgens erst auf Butt und dann auf Dorsch
Fangtiefen von 5 - 14 Meter 
16 Butt auf Wattwurm
6 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70
Alles in allem ein schöner Jahresabschluss 
Danke an das Team der Wiking ( haben sich echt angestrengt )
#6


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.12.2015 9-15 Uhr
Boot: Eigenes
Seegebiet: Brook
Wind: Süd West 4-5 bft 
Himmel: Klar
Drift: stark 2,5 km
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8 - 10 m

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: Kiste Dorsch bis 75, keine untermaßige gehabt

Fazit: war mal wieder ein perfekter Tag:vik:


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 18. und 19.12.2015
 Laboe / Blauort
 Wir waren zu viert, insgesamt rund 25 Leute
 Wind 4/5 mit Böen auf 6.
 Gefangen haben wir zusammen rund 25 schöne Dorsche bis 75/80cm, keine Kleinen.
 Am Samstag hatten wir zusammen ca. 30, auch alle in schöner Größe.
 Einige gingen aber leider mit 1-2 Fischen vom Kutter.
 Hauptsächlich wurde auf Gummi gefangen.
 Am 18. waren wir westlich vom Leuchtturm, am 19. östlich vom Leuchtturm, Schönberger Strand.
 Fangtiefe 6-8m.

 Beide Tage wieder ganz toll, gute Crew, alles topp :vik:


----------



## snboxer (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.12.2015 8-13 Uhr
Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Seegebiet: Brook
Wind: Nord bis Ost 3 bft 
Himmel: Klar
Drift: 1 Knoten
 Angel / Fangtiefe: 16 - 20 m
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge:  Dorsch 50 - 70cm

Fazit::vik:


----------



## snboxer (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.01.2016 8-15 Uhr
Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Seegebiet: Brook
Wind: West - Südwest
Himmel: bewölkt
Drift: 1 Knoten
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16 - 20 m
Wer: Kumpels und ich
Fänge: Dorsch 50 - 80cm

Fazit::vik:


----------



## Christian2512 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.01.2016 7-16:15 Uhr
Boot: MS Simone R
Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: ?
Fänge: einzelne Dorsch 40 - 80cm


----------



## Olberding (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Hallo fragte schon einmal ob man sich dort einmieten kann !
> Habe versucht die Adresse vom Verein Großenbrode zu bekommen leider ohne Erfolg !
> Hast du sie ? Und könntest du sie mir geben ? Gerne als PN #h



Herta ist Vereinskutter vom Angelverein Großenbrode um mitfahren zu können muss man Mitglied sein.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Aaaaah !!! Danke für die Info #6 #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.01.2016 7-17 Uhr
Boot: MS Simone 
Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Himmel: leicht bewölkt/ab mittag Sonne
Drift: erst stark später mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 14 - 19m
Fänge:  wenig Dorsche 40 - 80cm

Bis Mittags nur 3 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff!
In der letzten halben Stunde wurde erst richtig gefangen!
Da musste man sich abhetzen um noch was in den Eimer zu bekommen,obwohl auf anderen Schiffen gut gefangen wurde!
Das Schiff wird uns wohl nicht wieder sehen!


----------



## Arki2k (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich doof, alles gut!


----------



## banja1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter Simone eckernforde wir sind am 30.1.2016 los wetter schwere see 6-7 fangtiefe stollergrund 12-15 meter aufn. Ganzen kutter 68 dorsche bei 18 anglern |wavey:die besatzung hat alles  gegeben und die preise vom Essen und getranke sind billig schoner tag wir kommen wieder die 12 angler aus HH


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrten und Uhrzeit von-bis: 06.02.2016 von 8.30 bis 16.00 Uhr 

Kutter / Boot: Wellenreiter 6

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode/ Sagasbank

Wind: morgens 3-4 SSW

Wetterlage: bewölkt

Drift: 1,6Kn bis 2,5Kn

Angel / Fangtiefe: 8- 10 Meter 

Jigfarbe: verschiedene, Orange lief am besten

Pilkerfarbe: Pink war unschlagbar 

Montage: GuFi/Jig, Gufi, Pilker solo

Anzahl der Ruten: 4

Wer: Kumpels und ich

Fänge: 16 Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 68cm

Sonstiges: Die Windvorhersage sprachen gestern Mittag eigentlich für eine Absage. Angekündigt war ein 5 aus Süd, in Boen bis 7. Bis auf der DWD - mein Favorit - meldeten alle einheitlich diese Vorhersage. Der DWD mit 4-5 aus SW überzeugte uns dann, es zu versuchen. Notfalls fahren wir wieder nach Hause... Am Hafen waren morgens doch ein paar Boen, aber die Ostsee sah ruhig aus- und war es auch. Mit Ausnahme von einigen Boen war es wirklich sehr ruhig, geschätzt eine 3-4. Also ging es raus auf die Sagasbank. gleich die erste Drift brachte 5 Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 60cm. Was für ein Anfang. Ein geiler Tag begann- dachten wir. Doch leider mussten wir die restlichen Dorsche hart erkämpfen. Die meisten Dorsche gingen auf Solopilker. Mein GuFi war heute nicht so der Renner, wobei ich aber auch ein paar Fehlbisse bzw. Aussteiger hatte. Alle Dorsche hatten wirklich sehr vorsichtig gebissen, dafür aber richtig Alarm gemacht. 



Wir haben heute die Saison eröffnet und letztendlich war es ein guter Auftakt und ein schöner Tag auf See. Nach über 3 Monaten Pause war das kribbeln in den letzten Wochen auch fast unerträglich geworden.


----------



## Colli_HB (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrten und Uhrzeit von-bis: 13.02.2016 von 9.30 bis 16.00 Uhr 

Kutter / Boot: Wellenreiter 6

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode/ Sagasbank

Wind: morgens nix, später 3 bft aus Ost

Wetterlage: bewölkt

Angel / Fangtiefe: 8- 10 Meter 

Jigfarbe: Möhrchen und Atomic Chicken

Montage: GuFi/Jig max. 40 gr. 

Anzahl der Ruten: 3

Wer:2 Kumpels und ich

Fänge: 30 Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 70 cm, wenige Untermaßige, der Schnitt lag bei ca. 55 cm. 

Hatten zeitweise noch eine Rute auf Wattwurm draussen. Brachte 3 Schöne Plattfische.


----------



## ddmlui (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.2.2016
Kutter:  MS Blauort 
Heimathafen:Laboe
Fanggebiet: vor Langeland
wer: ca. 50 Angler
Wind: 2 bft
Wetter: trocken, bewölkt, 0-4 Grad
Dift: (zu) gering
Fänge: nur vereinzelte Dorsche, aber gute Größen  bis ca. 12 kg
Köder: Gummi oder Pilker, Farbe egal
Crew und Verpflegung top
Fazit: Kutter kann weiterempfohlen werden,  Fisch steht verstreut,trotzdem spassige Tour


----------



## Carsten83 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.03.2016
Kutter:  MS Hai IV
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: westlich/nordwestlich von Fehmarn
wer: ca. 15 Angler
Wind: 4-5 bft aus SW 
Wetter: trocken, wechselnd bewölkt, 0-4 Grad
Drift: direkt überm Grund z.T. sehr stark
Fänge: nicht mal eine handvoll Dorsche für alle zusammen
Köder: Gummi oder Pilker, Farbe egal

Fazit: sehr schwieriges angeln


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colli_HB (19. März 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrten und Uhrzeit von-bis: 19.03.2016 von 9.30 bis 15.30 Uhr 

Kutter / Boot: Wellenreiter 4

Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode/ Sagasbank

Wind: morgens 2 bft, später 3 bft aus West

Wetterlage: erst nebelig, dann bewölkt

Angel / Fangtiefe: 10 - 13 Meter 

Jigfarbe: Möhrchen und Orange

Montage: GuFi/Jig max. 40 gr. 

Anzahl der Ruten: 2

Wer:Mein Vaddi und ich

Fänge: 16 Dorsche zwischen 45 cm und 73 cm, 4 Untermaßige, der Schnitt lag bei ca. 50 cm.


----------



## titi2 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.04.2016 ( 13-21 Uhr )
Kutter: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: -
Fanggebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
wer: Ich und Kumpel
Wind: 0-5 bft aus S 
Wetter: sonnig,  10-15 Grad
Drift: nur bei Wind
Fänge: 15 Heringe , 19 Wittlinge , 1 Dorsch
Köder: Heringsvorfach mit Pilker

Tja, das mit den Heringen hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt ....
Die Wittlinge und der Dorsch haben dann alle in der Dämmerung gebissen.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.04.2016
Kutter / Boot: Wellenreiter 1
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Nähe Sagasbank
Wind: NW 2-3 bft
Himmel: strahlender Sonnenschein 
Drift: 0,5-1 kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 13 m
Jiggfarbe: Rot
Pilkerfarbe:---
Montage: Einzelner Jig / 35-40 g
Wer: Vater, Kumpel & Ich
Fänge: 30 Dorsche in schönen Größen von 50-77 cm
Sonstiges: Genialer Tag - Fisch gefunden und die gleiche
Drift kontinuierlich wiederholt. Tolle Entschädigung für eine
unerfolgreiche Woche Angeln auf Als.


----------



## kmd-m (6. April 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich hab mal ne frage, fahre nächste woche mit der südwind raus, wo soll ich mich am besten auf dem kutter hin stellen, an der seite, vorne oder hinten?


----------



## großdorsch 1 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

ins heck oder bug. so kannst du in alle richtungen gut angeln und meist auch besser fangen als an den seiten. musst aber früh da sein und hoffen das nicht schon am vorabend ruten angebunden wurden.


----------



## punkarpfen (6. April 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Auf der Südwind wird meist überall gut gefangen. An den Seiten hast du die Aufbauten hinter dir, was nur einen Unterhandwurf zulässt. Dadurch wird das Angeln etwas erschwert. Sollten Bug und Heck aber sehr voll sein, dann würde ich dennoch lieber entspannt an der Seite fischen.


----------



## bombe220488 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.04.2016
Kutter / Boot: eigenes kleinboot 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Nähe Sagasbank
Wind: 0-3 von Süd auf Ost drehend
Himmel: viel Sonnenschein zwischendurch paar Wolken 
Drift: 0,1 - 0,7 kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12m
Jiggfarbe: Nix
Pilkerfarbe: Silber / Bronze 
Montage: Pilken solo
Wer: Vater, Kumpel & Ich
Fänge: 15 Dorsche in schönen Größen von 50-75 cm
Sonstiges: Tolles Wetter, schwieriges Fischen aufgrund von sehr wenig Drift, Morgens lief es wesentlich besser als mittags. 
Fische waren voll mit Krabben, Würmern und kleinsten Sandaalen.
Wasser noch sehr kalt, laut meinem hds7 um die 4 grad.


----------



## Serenius (3. Mai 2016)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.05.2016
Kutter / Boot: MS Albatros
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Westl./Nördl. von Hiddensee
Wind: 1-3 West
Himmel: viel Sonnenschein zwischendurch paar Wolken 
Pilkerfarbe: Rot
Montage: Pilken mit Beifänger
Wer: Ich
Fänge: 11 Dorsche (8 gingen mit)
Sonstiges: Fänge nur auf Beifänger (roter Jig)


----------



## titi2 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.05.2016 ( 7:30-12:30 Uhr )
Kutter: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: -
Fanggebiet: Fehmarn Staberhuk und weiter draussen
wer: Ich
Wind: 2-4 bft aus SO 
Wetter: sonnig, ca 15 Grad
Drift: relativ stark ( 3 kmh )
Fänge: 3 Dorsche ( 50er )
Köder: Gummmifisch und Twister

Es ist dieses Jahr sehr schwer die wenigen Fische zu finden. Viele Leute gehen trotz Boot  als Schneider Heim, oder es werden nur einzelne Fische gefangen.


----------



## titi2 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.05.2016 ( 7:30-12:30 Uhr )
Kutter: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen: -
Fanggebiet: Fehmarn Staberhuk und weiter draussen
wer: Ich
Wind: 2-4 bft aus SO 
Wetter: sonnig, ca 15 Grad
Drift: relativ stark ( 3 kmh )
Fänge: 10 Dorsche ( 6 kleine 45 cm und 4 größere )
Köder: Gummmifisch und Twister

Heute habe ich ein paar mehr Fische gefunden, aber trotzdem ist  es dieses Jahr sehr schwer die  wenigen Fische zu finden. Viele Leute gehen trotz Boot  als Schneider Heim, oder es werden nur einzelne Fische gefangen


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tage der Ausfahrt: 09.05.2016 / 10.05.2016 (jeweils 07:30 bis 15:30)
Kutter: MS Ostpreußen in Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: 09.05.16 Steilküste Heiligenhafen Richtung Howachter Bucht
10.05.16 westlich Fehmarn Höhe Westermakelsdorf
Wassertiefe 10 bis 14 Meter
Wind: beide Tage OSO 3 bis 4
Wetter: Sonnig
Dirft: wenig
Fänge: 09.05.2015 3 Dorsch zwischen 40 und 60 cm auf rotes Möhrchen mit 75 gramm Bleikopf
10.05.2015 1 Dorsch 72 cm 4,1 kg auf 50 Gr. orange gelber Pilker

Am ersten Tag waren wir mit etwa 15 Angler auf dem Schiff und alle hatten mindestens 1 maßigen Dorsch gefangen, etwa 60 Dorsche auf dem ganzen Schiff. Der zweite Tag begann vielversprechend, auf dem Weg in die Hocwachter Bucht gab es Sonarkontakt mit Fischdirekt in Höhe von Graswarder. Jedoch wurde nur 1 Dorsch mit 80 cm gefangen. Auf dem Weg in das geplante Zielgebiet bekam der Skipper den Funkspruch, dass die Bucht für den Tag gesperrt ist ( Schießübungen von Puttlos aus). So ging es dann Richtung Westküste Fehmarn. Der Fang der Dorsch gestaltete sich Mühsam, denn es waren kaum Fische zu finden.
Am Ende des Tages belief sich der Gesamtfang des Schiffes bei 20 Angler auf 8 maßige Dorsche, davon einer von 104 cm und 10,89 kg. Das Bild des Fisches kann im Web unter des Angelfachgeschäftes am Hafen aufgerufen werden.


----------



## weserstein (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Gestern und vorgestern  mit einem charterboot von heiligenhafen aus mit 4 Leuten gestartet. Leider an beiden Tagen nur 2 untermaßige Dorsche gefangen. Morgen geht's weiter... dieses Jahr ist echt schwierig... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svenni073 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.05.2016 (5.30-15.30 )
Kutter: Seeadler
Heimathafen: Rostock
Fanggebiet: Vor Warnemünde
wer: Ich+12 andere Angler
Wind: 2-4 bft aus SO 
Wetter: sonnig, ca zwischen morgens 10 Grad tagsüber bis 24 Grad
Drift: kaum Drift
Fänge: 6 Dorsche ( zw 45 und 50cm )
Köder: leichte Pilker zw 35gr und max 60gr mit ca 6cm Beifänger in Japanrot und Motorölfarben bzw braun,und Snaps

Sehr schweres auffinden der Fische und sehr zähes angeln.Die fische haben hauptsächlich auf das angeln mit sehr leichten Pilker reagiert.Gebissen fast ausschließlich auf den Beifänger.


----------



## Svenni073 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 08.05.2016 (5.30-15.30 )
Kutter: Seeadler
Heimathafen: Rostock
Fanggebiet: Vor Prerow
wer: Ich+12 andere Angler
Wind: 2-4 bft aus SO 
Wetter: sonnig, ca zwischen morgens 10 Grad tagsüber bis 24 Grad
Drift: kaum Drift
Fänge: 13 Dorsche  6 maßige von zw 45 und 50cm mitgenommen und 7 Stk wieder in die Ostsee entlassen
Köder: leichte Pilker zw 35gr und max 60gr mit ca 6cm Beifänger in Japanrot und Motorölfarben bzw braun,und Snaps

relativ lange Fahrt von bis ca 3h in die Umgebung vor Prerow.
Wenn man SEHR leicht geangelt hat ging es etwas besser,allerdings waren die Fische relativ klein.andere Angler auf dem Kutter versuchten es mit schwereren Pilkern 80gr bis 100gr.kein bzw kaum Erfolg.viele Fische auf dem Schiff gab es nicht.ich schätze mit untermaßigen 50-60 bei 13 Anglern wobei mein Schwager und ich gemeinsam mit den Untermaßigen schon 20Stk hatten.Die wenigen Fische lagen aber meines Erachtens nicht am wenigen Fisch bzw am Kapitän sondern eher an den Anglern.Der Kapitän gab sein bestes und wenn man leicht geangelt hat,hat man ja gesehen das es geht


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 13.05 

Kutter: MS Storkow 

Zeit : 6.00- 15.20 Uhr 

Fanggebiet : vor Darß 

Tiefe : 6-11 Meter 

Wind : SO 3

Fänge zu zweit 7 maßige.

Alles probiert aber es sollte bei uns nicht mehr kommen .
9 Fische waren hoch .
Sehr bemühter Kapitän .
Gefangen wurde mit fast allem ,wobei wir mit Gummi wie immer 
Angelten .


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 14.05

Kutter : MS Seeadler

Zeit : 5.00-16.00

Wind : puh nett aus Nordwest 

Fanggebiet : vor Warneműnde 

Wer : 10 Freunde und ich 

Fänge : Ich 29,hoch 33 und gesamt 203 Fische 

Worauf : alles Guffierer


War wieder spitze bei Bernd ! Um 12 Uhr stellten wir das 
Angeln ein ,Wind und Fische reichten nun wirklich .
Freu mich auf unsere nächste Tour .


----------



## fischhändler (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Zusammen,
14 Tage Fehmarn sind zu ende
10 Angeltage vom Boot
schwierig nur einzelne Fische aber nur gute Fische
Ergebnis waren ca. 90 Fische davon nur 10% untermassig.

War schwer bei den Bedingungen aber lösbar

Fisch war verteilt zwischen 8 u 10 Meter
Köder :
Home made Gummis

Standartfarben gingen nur bedingt

Ort ostküste


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.05.2016 (7.30-12.30 )
Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen: Garage
Fanggebiet: Zwischen Dranske und Arkona
wer: Ich+ Henry
Wind: 2-3 bft aus SW
Wetter: Sonne-Wolken-Mix
Drift: kaum Drift
Fänge: 7 Dorsche, 4x Ü50 mitgenommen Kumpel 13 Stück 40-50cm, ca. 10 Hornies als Beifang
Köder: alles probiert

DTD war der Bringer auf 7m.
Bei 20m konnte man mit 40g jiggen. Wind und Strömung fast identisch. Tiefer als 10m fast kein Fisch auf dem Lot #c


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 04.06.2016 (7.30-12.30 )
Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen: Garage
Fanggebiet: Erst vor Hiddensee, dann westlich von Arkona
wer: Ich+ Henry
Wind: 2-3 bft aus Ost
 Wetter: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne
Drift: in Ordnung
Fänge: bei 7-12m geschleppt 6 Dorsche 45-50cm und 8 kleine Hornies als Beifang, bei 20-24m gejiggt. Ca. 20-25 Dorsche 30-66cm
Köder: alles probiert, Gummi ging im Tiefen ganz gut.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.06.2016
Kutter / Boot: Wellenreiter 06 / Quicki Pilothouse
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode / Dahme
Wind: SW 2 bft
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning / später bewölkt
Drift: 0,5 kn
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-16 m
Jiggfarbe: Rot / Schwarz / Pink
Pilkerfarbe:---
Montage: Einzelner Jig / 28g
Wer: Kumpel & Ich
Fänge: 17 Dorsche davon 13 für die Küche. Ein sehr guter mit
genau 80cm. Nicht einfach. Man musste suchen. Hatte man sie gefunden lief es aber!


----------



## Amigo-X (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.06.2016 
 Zeit: 18:30 - 22:00 Uhr  
 Boot: Meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Großenbrode 
 Wind:  1-2 bft
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning
Angel / Fangtiefe: 17-20 m
Montage: Apex 
Fänge: 5 gute Dorsche, 4 Hornhechte, 1 Makrele.

 Moin, war gestern (22.06.2016) spontan zu einer Abendtour vor G´brode raus. Weil ich zu faul zum Jiggen oder Pilken war hab ich mit Apex geschleppt. Südlich Sagasbank an der 20 M Linie war massenweise Schwarmfisch unterwegs.  
 Die gefangenen Dorsche (50-60 cm) hatten allerdings Krabben und Grundeln gefressen.


----------



## banzinator (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 28.06.2016 
 Zeit: 18:00 - 21:00 Uhr  
 Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: 18...
 Wind:  1-2 bft
Wasser: 18°C
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning
Angel / Fangtiefe: 16-18 m
Montage: Möhrchen, Wattwurm
Fänge: 3 gute Dorsche, 3 Hornhechte, 5 Platten, diverse kleine Dorsche/Wittlinge durften wieder schwimmen.

 Kurze Abendtour gestartet. In der 1h Stunde fast alle Fische, danach keinen Spot mehr gefunden. Ziemlich beißfaul, diverse Anfasser.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.07.2016 
 Zeit: 07:00 - 14:00 Uhr  
 Boot: Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
 Wind: 3-4 bft
Wasser: 17°C
Himmel: Bewölkt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-9 m
Montage: Wattwurm
Fänge: 2 60er Dorsche, 1 Wittling, 1 Grundel , 28 Platten zum mitnehmen plus ein paar kleine Platten 

 Vier Angler. Etwas erschwertes angeln, da viel Drift. Dicht unter Land etwas besser. Einige richtig gute Schollen dabei!


----------



## Makrelenjäger (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Boardies, gebt doch bitte einmal Feedbacks zur Makrele auf der Nordsee, ganz speziell auf der "Blauort"! Vor ca. 2 Wochen haben ja die Stürme die Schwärme zerrissen. Inzwischen sollte doch wieder Fanggarantie gegeben sein.
Danke für Eure Berichte im Voraus.

Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschoffi (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,
war am Freitag den 22.07. mit der Möwe aus Bensersiel los. Insgesamt hatte ich gut 20 Makrelen. Viele hatten weniger, ein paar Leute vielleicht an die 30. Mehr war nicht zu holen. Laut Kapitän ein sehr schlechtes Makrelenjahr bis jetzt.
Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.7.16 
Zeit: 7:00-15:00
Kutter: MS Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: 1-3 bft, NO
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning
Fänge: ich 8 Dorsche, auf dem Kutter 18 Leute, war wohl keiner Schneider, hoch war 15 Dorsche

Schöne Größen, es kamen kaum Untermaßige, Gummifisch war am fängigsten. Nette Besatzung auf dem Kutter.

Edit: Datum korrigiert


----------



## LuckyLPA (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Prof.Fitzli schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.7.16
> 
> Zeit: 7:00-15:00




??? Ist der 25 nicht erst HEUTE ???



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.07.2016 
 Zeit: 07:00 - 13:00 Uhr  
 Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: 18...
Wasser: 18°C
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Montage: Möhrchen, Seeringelwurm
Fänge: 10 gute Dorsche ü55, 3 Makrele, 2 Platten ü 40cm, diverse kleine Dorsche/Wittlinge durften wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



LuckyLPA schrieb:


> ??? Ist der 25 nicht erst HEUTE ???
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Stimmt. Danke für den Hinweis. Es war Sonntag, der 24.7.2016.

Eintrag wird geändert.


----------



## Dorschoffi (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am Samstag mit der Simone aus Eckernförde raus. Was soll ich sagen, glatte Nullnummer. Habe alles probiert aber es war kein Dorsch ans Band zu bekommen. Habe ich so noch nicht erlebt. Auf dem ganzen Schiff gab es schätzungsweise 15-20 Fische bei fast voll besetzten Kutter.
Erschreckend fand ich, dass absolut keine untermaßigen Fische gefangen wurden. Ziemlich schlechtes Zeichen für die Zukunft?
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## Housemann05 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 22.07.2016 
Zeit: 07:00 - 16:45 Uhr 
Boot: MS Seeadler
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Rostock
Wind: 1-2 bft
Wasser: 18°C
Himmel: sonning
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12m
Montage: Gummifisch mit Beifänger
Fänge: 11 bis 79cm; 1 Seeskorpion; 3 kleine Dorsche durften wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.08.2016 
Zeit: 07:00 - 16:00 Uhr 
Boot: MS Rügenland
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Sassnitz
Wind: 4-6 bft
Wasser: 18°C
Himmel: Stark bewölkt, zwischenzeitlich Schauer, später Auflockerungen
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20-25 m
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger
Fänge: 8-10 Dorsche. Die meisten gerade maßig bzw. untermaßig. Zwei Fische von ca. 60 cm mitgenommen. Dass die Kinderstube in diesem Jahr komplett fehlt, wie hier im Board in letzter Zeit oft zu lesen, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wir hatten auf dem Schiff überwiegend die Kinderstube. Leider nimmt die Mehrzahl der Angler diese "38er" Dörschen immer noch mit. Nun ja, muss jeder selbst wissen. War ein schwieriges Angeln bei sehr viel Drift. Denke, bei besserem Wetter wäre sicher mehr gegangen. 

Björn


----------



## luette-hl (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 20 und  22.7.2016

 Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot

 Wind : West 15 bis 20 km/h

 Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn, Preesen/Marienleuchte

 Tiefe : 5m bis 6m

 Kumpel und ich, je 25 Wattis, eine Angel mit Buttlöffel

 Drift ca. 1,2 Km/h, flaute am zweiten Tag komplett ab.

 Es ging Schlag auf Schlag, am ersten Tag 31 Schollen.

 Am zweiten Tag, gleiche Stelle, 25 Platte, bis 40 cm.

 Der Köder musste immer in Bewegung bleiben, die Krebse waren sehr gefräßig.

 Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Möwe01 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moins zusammen,
ich wollte hier mal berichten von unserer gestrigen Kutterfahrt auf Makrelen vor der Holländischen Küste. :mWenn das hier nicht reinpasst dann verschiebt es nach Holland.
2 Freunde und ich freuten uns riesig auf die anstehende Fahrt ab Lauwersoog mit der MS Tender. Das Wetter versprach viel: Sonne pur und so bummelige 2 Bft.#6
So starteten wir pünktlich um halb 8Uhr mit der Tender die sehr voll war, aber wir ergatterten noch einen angenehmen Platz. Nach langer Anfahrt in die vermeintlichen Fanggründe dann der erste Stopp, so mal zum Probieren. Nix!#c
Also weiter, immer wieder aufgestoppt und versucht. Dem Kapitän ist nun wirklich kein Vorwurf zu machen, er hat alles versucht. Übrigens, Rückkehr im Hafen: ca.18 Uhr Respekt!
Ach so , zu den Fängen: Wir 3 Leute=6 Makrelen, auf dem ganzen Schiff bei ca. 50 Personen, so um die 50 Makrelen.
Fazit: Wie schon in anderen Berichten geschrieben: Wo sind die Makrelen in diesem Jahr???|bigeyesSind sie wirklich alle durch Überfischung minimiert worden???;+Wenn ja, schade!
Aber nun genug von meiner Seite. Im nächsten Jahr gibt es einen neuen Anlauf.#h


----------



## Corinna68 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wir waren gestern mal wieder nach langer Zeit, mit  beschu auf seiner MS Seeadler unterwegs.
Wetterbericht haute gar nicht hin kein Regen, super wetter, Sonne pur ,beide fetten Sonnenbrand^^
16 Dorsche und 3 Markrelen für uns.   Sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Fang viele kleine durften wieder schwimmen gehen 
Es waren nette Leute am Board und alle hatten ihren fisch, es war einfach ein super  Angeltag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





auf dem besten kutter in rostock/warnemünde


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Weiß jemand wie momentan gefangen wird?
Am Sonntag probiere ich es noch einmal über Heiligen Hafen. In der Hoffnung beim dritten Versuch endlich zu fangen :c


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Komme gerade von dort #h Fänge sind leicht aufsteigend ! Wenn der Kapitän sie erst gefunden hat wurde auch gefangen ! Auf der Einigkeit und Ostpreußen kamen Fische bis 97 cm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Das klingt doch mal ganz gut.
Dorsch ist ja weiterhin relevant?

Danke dir


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

moin,
die fänge werden nach osten immer besser...also vor rostock und rügen wird beständig und gut gefangen( allerdings keine wirklich großen)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Die Größe ist mir da fast egal. Verwöhnt bin ich da nicht, da ich die anderen beiden Versuche auf Dorsch echt nichts oder nur einen Fisch hatte. Wenn ich da 2 - 3 Maßige Drillen darf, bin ich da schon ganz froh.


----------



## beschu (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



observer schrieb:


> moin,
> die fänge werden nach osten immer besser...also vor rostock und rügen wird beständig und gut gefangen( allerdings keine wirklich großen)



Das kann ich bestätigen...allerdings sind oftmals Massenfänge an zu kleinen Dorschen zu beobachten....auch wenn es frustriert:bitte achtet alle auf die Einhaltung des Mindestmaßes(38cm)!!!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

habt ihr grad auch ganz kleine bernd?
so 20-30cm...oder sogar darunter???


----------



## beschu (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



observer schrieb:


> habt ihr grad auch ganz kleine bernd?
> so 20-30cm...oder sogar darunter???



Ja,leider,wenn man sie nicht ganz vorsichtig vom Haken löst werden sie oft zu schwer verletzt....Ich spreche jetzt aber vom Fanggebiet Wustrow-Ahrendshoop......aber dieselben Erfahrungen hab ich auch vor Graalmüritz gemacht.Aber waren sie da nicht ganz so klein.Allerdings war das letzte Woche.Diese Woche war ich durch einen Maschinenschaden noch nicht raus.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



observer schrieb:


> moin,
> die fänge werden nach osten immer besser...also vor rostock und rügen wird beständig und gut gefangen( allerdings keine wirklich großen)


Ist ja auch kein Wunder , dass die Fänge bzw. der Kleinfisch Richtung Osten wandert, bei dem was Anfang des Jahres in DK passiert ist.....


----------



## thorsten2306 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Was ist denn Anfang des Jahres in Dänemark passiert ??|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



thorsten2306 schrieb:


> Was ist denn Anfang des Jahres in Dänemark passiert ??|kopfkrat


Also, Anfang Februar ist im Hafen von Fredericia am Kleinen Bell ein Feuer ausgebrochen, bei dem mehrere  Lagerungstanks in Flammen gestanden haben. Unter anderem auch Palmöl und DÜNGEMITTEL. Bei den Löscharbeiten sind ca 2000Tonnen von dem Düngemittel in die Ostsee geleitet worden. Dieser Umstand ist in der Presse allerdings nie wirklich publik geworden. .. wenn man bedenkt ,daß 1Liter dieses Düngemittel langen um 1000 Liter feinsten Dünger zu produzieren, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, was 2000 TONNEN!!! Dieses Zeugs mit der Ostsee anstellen....
Alle Kutter- und Kleinbootangler werden bestätigen, dass im Herbst /Winter 15/16 eine hervorragende Angelei zwischen Flensburg und Fehmarn stattgefunden hat.... Und wie mit dem Messer geschnitten war ab Mitte Februar Ende im Gelände mit Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee. ...Ein Schelm wer böses bei diesem Zusammenhang denkt! !!..... das wir aber durch die langanhaltenden Weststürme den meisten Salzeinstrom seit 20 Jahren hatten und somit der Dorsch IDEALE Bedingungen zur Fortpflanzung hatte, dass will keiner wissen!!!! Ist ja auch " Konfliktfreier" das fehlen der Dorsche auf überfischung zu schieben..... und jetzt möge sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken!!!!


----------



## horni 0815 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Sicher nicht toll, und daran ist auch nichts schön zu reden! Aber ich wage mal die These, dass das nichts mit der aktuellen Lage des Dorsches in der westlichen Ostsee zu tuhen hat! 
  Wenn dem so wäre, hätte es auch alle anderen Fische treffen müssen, hat es aber nicht! Der Plattenbestand ist nach wie vor hervorragend, Hering und Wittling ist auch gut und über Meefofänge konnte ich mich dieses Frühjahr auch nicht beklagen. Darüber hinaus gibt es ja sehr wohl Dorsche, nur eben weniger als letztes Jahr. Und alle Fische sind in bester Kondition und weisen keinerlei Auffälligkeiten auf . 
  Darüber hinaus habe ich solchen schlechten Dorschjahre schon mal in der westlichen Ostsee erlebt. Damals war es auch so dass die Fänge gen Osten besser wurden.

  Gruß Dirk


----------



## Silvio.i (27. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.08.2016 (10.30-17.00 )
Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen: Garage
Fanggebiet: Zwischen westlich von Arkona
wer: Ich+ Johann
Wind: 2-3 bft aus N
Wetter: Anfangs wolkig, später sonnig
Drift: zuerst gut, später fast keine mehr
Fänge: 54 Platten zum mitnehmen, davon einige Schollen von 45cm
Köder: Wattwurm

Da bei uns zur Zeit nichts richtig funktioniert, haben wir mal was ganz anderes probiert.


----------



## _Pipo_ (28. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 27.08.2016 (09:00-17:00 )
Boot: gemietetes 4-Mann-Boot
Heimathafen: Burgtiefe
Fanggebiet: zwischen Brücke und Staberhuk
Fänge: 22 Platten, viele richtig große Exemplare, dafür in begrenzer Menge, 2 Dorsche (67 und 77cm)

Köder: Wattwurm, Seeringelwurm, Gummifisch

Die Dorsche gingen beide bei ca. 19m Tiefe auf Gummifisch, die großen Platten standen bei ca. 13m
Rund um die Brücke ging leider recht wenig und wenn dann eher kleinere Platten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wir sind heute von Heiligenhafen aus los.
Es hieß direkt zu Beginn, dass wir uns auf Plattfische einstellen sollen, da wir wegen dem Unwetter nicht weit raus fahren würden... War auch eine gute Entscheidung, selbst da hatten wir zu Anfangs echt damit zu kämpfen, nicht auf die Fresse zu fliegen.

Bis Mittags lief es sehr zäh. Danach haben wir dann aber viele Platten gefangen. Zu mindestens war es bei unserer Truppe so, nachdem wir ein wenig experimentiert und die für uns passendenden Gewichte und Techniken herausgefunden haben.

Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Scorpion85 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren am Dienstag von Heiligenhafen mit nem Kutter unterwegs! Wurden ein paar schöne Dorsche an Land geholt! Einer von der MS Einigkeit hat nen 102 cm Dorsch überlistet! Fahren Montag mit dem Boot aus Neustadt aus raus wenn das Wetter es zulässt!


----------



## _Pipo_ (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wisst ihr wie tief die Dorsche und Platten so standen?
Die Dorsche gabs bei uns bei 18-19m, die größeren Platten bei 13m.
Rund um die Brücke nur wenige Platten erwischt, dabei soll es da ziemlich abgesehen sonst....

Mein Chef ist Samstag nochmal mti einem kleinen Boot unterwegs, ich bin Mittwoch los.


----------



## OssiEde (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.08.2016 (8.30-16.00 )
Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen: Garage
Fanggebiet: Nord West Rügen
wer: Ich+ Kollege 
Wind: 1-3 bft aus West
Wetter: Sonnig
Drift: zuerst reichlich , später fast keine mehr
Fänge: 38 Platten, fast nur Schollen, 8 über 40 cm
Köder: Wattwurm

Dorsch war nicht wirklich auffindbar. 6 Zwerge wovon 2 mit mussten und danach mit 40 Wattwürmern 38 Platten gefangen. Die haben uns den Tag gerettet. Geräuchert eine Delikatesse.


----------



## Silvio.i (10. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.09.2016 (09.30-16.00 )
Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen: Garage
Fanggebiet: westlich von Arkona
wer: Ich+ David
Wind: 0-2 aus allen Richtungen
Wetter: Sonne, Sonne, Sonne
Drift: zuerst garnicht, dann gut, später fast 2kn
Fänge: 50 Platten zum mitnehmen, davon einige Schollen von 45cm, dazu noch ein paar Kleinere released, 3 Dorsche und ein Seeskorpion
Köder: Wattwurm


----------



## yukonjack (10. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

demnächts nur noch 2 Dorsche pro Tag


----------



## Dorschhotti (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

2 Dorsche pro Tag.....gilt nur für Einheimische ....


----------



## strandlaeufer (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.09.16
Angelzeit: 9.30 - 15.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: 11.00 - 13.00 Uhr
Fangtiefe: um 15 m
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 5-6 aus NO
Himmel: Bewölkt und später sonnig
Drift: wenig
Jigfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: rot nur als Wurfgewicht
Köder: Jigs
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 5
Gewicht: um 1-2 kg
Länge: 40-60 cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: Schweres Angeln, wenig Fisch vorhanden, ca. 25 Angler und ca. 15 Fische, viele Anfänger. War sehr zufrieden, toller Tag auf See. Kapitän und Crew wie immer super. Hoffe der Bestand erholt sich bald wieder.


----------



## grobro (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.09.16
Kutter: MS Einigkeit
Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 2-3 aus NO-O
Himmel: Bewölkt und später viel Sonne
Drift: 0,4 bis 0,8 KN
Fanggebiet: Küste MeckPomm
Jigfarbe: schwarz, grün und rot/schwarz
Pilkerfarbe: rotschwarz, blau und orange
Fischart: Dorsch
Fang: 2 Dorsche
Wer?: Vati und ich und ca. 20 andere Angler an Bord

Sonstiges: Ich war nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder mit dem Kutter los. Die Einigkeit gilt ja als guter Kutter, aber wo nix ist, kann auch der Kapitän nix tun. Insgesamt ca. 20 Angler an Bord haben keine 25 Dorsche insgesamt rausgeholt. Jeder also im Schnitt 1 Dorsch. Wenn das so weiter geht, sehe ich schwarz für unsere Ostsee-Dorsche.#c


----------



## LuckyLPA (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin.

Tag : 18.09.2016
Kutter : MS Barents See ab Rostock Stadthafen (5:30)
Wetter Bewölkt und Wind ca. 25km/h aus NO
Gebiet Östlich vor Rostock.

Fänge : Dorsch 45...90cm (ich selbst 4) und 1 Flunder 50cm
Köder: Pilker (Rot/schwarz, blau/silber, grün) und Mörchen.

mfG Carsten


----------



## banzinator (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.2016 
 Zeit: 8:00 - 14:00 Uhr  
 Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: 18...
 Wind: 3-4 bft S
Wasser: 15°C
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-14m
Montage: Möhrchen, Wattwurm
Fänge: 10 gute Dorsche, alle Ü50 größter 70cm, 5 Platten, gefühlte 1000 Wittlinge, diverse kleine Dorsche/Wittlinge durften wieder schwimmen.
  Fast alles auf Wattwurm gefangen, Gummifisch lief sehr zäh. Wenig Dorsche an den Spots.


----------



## titi2 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.09.2016 
 Zeit: 11:00 - 14:00 Uhr  
 Boot: Eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
 Wind: 3-5 bft S
Wasser: 19°C
Himmel: Heiter bis sonning
Angel / Fangtiefe: verschiedene
Montage: Heringspaternoster/Pilker
Fänge: gut 50 Heringe.
Dank der Schweinswale waren die Heringe kaum zu fassen und man musste die Fische immer wieder suchen.
Auffällig war, dass es an fast allen Stellen wirklich unendlich viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge von ca 10 cm Länge gab. Leider bissen die auch auf die Heringspaternoster und ich versuchte dann immer Stellen ohne Jungfisch zu finden. Ich weiss nicht ob das normal ist, aber so viele Jungfische habe ich selbst noch nie erlebt! 
Ach ja, "richtige Dorsche" gabs nur einen und der ist an der Wasseroberfläche abgegangen. Makrelen waren auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Fischbox (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Dorschhotti schrieb:


> 2 Dorsche pro Tag.....gilt nur für Einheimische ....



Ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, denn aktuell wird mit Mühe und Not teilweise nur einer gefangen...


----------



## strandlaeufer (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.09.16
Angelzeit: 9.00 - 15.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: keine 
Fangtiefe: um 15 m
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: Laboe
Wind: 3-4 aus SO
Himmel: Bewölkt und später sonnig
Drift: wenig
Jigfarbe: japanrot
Pilkerfarbe: rot 
Köder: Jigs, Gummifisch, Pilker, alles probiert
Fischart: keine
Anzahl: 0
Gewicht: 0
Länge: 
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: Wieder schweres Angeln, wenig Fisch vorhanden, ca. 25 Angler und ca. 15 Fische, viele Anfänger, wie vor einer Woche. Diesmal war ich Schneider, Bug 5 Fische alle von einem Angler, Heck 10 Fische, Seiten nichts. Kapitän und Crew wie immer super bemüht, aber wo nichts ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es in den nächsten Monaten große Änderungen geben wird, leider.


----------



## Alex76 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 23.09.16
Angelzeit: 9.30 - 14.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: keine 
Fangtiefe: um 13 m
Kutter: MS Peter II
Heimathafen: Wismar
Wind: 2-3 aus WE
Himmel: Bewölkt und später sonnig
Drift: wenig
Jigfarbe: japanrot, schwarz oder Krabbenfarbe
Pilkerfarbe: alles
Köder: Jigs, Gummifisch, Pilker, alles probiert
Fischart: keine
Anzahl: 0 (Schneider)

Es wurden nur einzelne Dorsche gefangen. Hoch waren vielliecht 6. Die meisten Dorsche wurden mit Mörchen oder mit Beifänger gefangen. Pilker nix


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin... Kollege war am 26.9 draußen, ebenfalls sehr schwierig, ausser 2 Dorsche im mittleren Maß blieb nix hängen. Gestern sind dann ein Kumpel und ich ohne große Hoffnung los, und anfangs haben wir für seine Oma Heringe eingesammelt,  und trotz super anzeigen nix weiteres.... Als dann so gegen 17 Uhr im tieferen unsere heringspaternoster zerfetzt worden sind... 12 mal Seelachs,  2 Dorsche, 1 horni und viele kleine Heringe...  Ich hatte die Seelachse bei uns hier immer mit 40-45 cm in Erinnerung |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

zur erinnerung :



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> auf Grund von Anfragen ob man so ein Thema nicht mal oben fest setzten könnte mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.
> Hier sollen also ab sofort alle Fangmeldungen von Boardies  veröffentlicht werden die mit den Kuttern in den heimischen Seegewässern  unterwegs waren.
> Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
> Alle Postings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.




und deshalb fehlen jetzt einige beiträge.
also bitte NUR fangmeldungen


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

[edit by Admin - keine Diskussionen, nur Fangmeldungen,. danke]


----------



## gatze84 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

4.10
Ms einigkeit heiligenhafen
ich und ca 35 andere
ich 1 insgesamt 12 dorsche auf ganzem schiff
kapitän hat alles versucht aber im Moment scheint die ostsee tod zu sein für dorsch nur vereinzelt dorsch . 
Crew und kapitän top


----------



## gatze84 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

5.10
Ms einigkeit heiligenhafen
ich und 20 andere
ich 17 platten rest vom boot niemand schneider manche auch noch mehr
platten scheinen sehr gut zu laufen
crew und kapitän wieder nicht zu toppen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Heute zu zweit vor Fehmarns Ostküste unterwegs gewesen...  Haben insgesamt 4 Dorsche gehabt, alle gute Küchengröße

Doll ist das aber echt nicht #d


----------



## banzinator (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.10.16
Angelzeit: 17.30 - 19.30 Uhr
Fangzeit: ab 18.00 Uhr
Fangtiefe: um 3-5m
Boot: Belly
Wind: 1-2 aus S
Himmel: Bewölkt/sonnig
Drift: wenig
Jigfarbe: rot/schwarz, orange/glitter mit 14g Jig-Kopf
Anzahl: 6 Dorsche Ü50, 7 U50 schwimmen wieder

Sonstiges: Blaue Stunde, jeder Wurf ein Treffer, Wahnsinn


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



banzinator schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 18.10.16
> Angelzeit: 17.30 - 19.30 Uhr
> Fangzeit: ab 18.00 Uhr
> Fangtiefe: um 3-5m
> ...



Und wo? Fanggebiet?


----------



## banzinator (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Zwischen Heiligendamm und Warnemünde :g


----------



## Goedi6 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:17.10.
Boot: Mietboot Wellenreiter
Hafen:Großenbrode
Wind 4-5 aus Ost
Fanggebiet: Erst östlich von Großenbrode versucht dann wegen des Windes in den
Sund gefahren.
Drift : Sehr stark
Köder : Wattwurm Ringelwurm
Montage Plattfischmontage
Wer: Zu Viert.
Fänge: Insgesamt 10 Platte zwischen 30 und 40 cm (3 Schollen ,7 Flundern)
Fazit: Aufgrund des Windes und der sehr starken Drift ein schwieriges angeln.


----------



## Goedi6 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag  der Ausfahrt :18.10.
Boot : Mietboot Wellenreiter 
Hafen : Großenbrode 
Wind: Erst 2, dann 3 bis 4 aus Süd
Fanggebiet : Östlich von Großenbrode 
Drift: Erst schwach, dann Mittel
Köder: Wattwurm Ringelwurm 
Montage Plattfischmontage 
Wer : zu Viert
Fänge : Insgesamt 54 Platte zwischen30 und 45 cm
(25 Klieschen, 24 Flundern, 5 Schollen)
Fazit : Sehr schönes Angeln bei wenig Wind.
Sind sonst eher die Dorschangler, aber Aufgrund der schlechten Dorschfänge in letzter Zeit
haben wir uns für eine reine Plattfischtour entschieden.
Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Easy East (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag  der Ausfahrt :19.10.
Boot : MS Einigkeit 
Hafen : Heiligenhafen 
Wind: 2-3
Fanggebiet : westlich von Fehmarn
Drift: schwach
Köder: Pilker, Beifänger, Wattwurm 
Wer : ca. 20 & ich
Fänge : Ich 3, Boot ca. 40, dabei 1 Leng und Dickdorsch ca. 100cm


----------



## Bubu63 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:16/18./19.10.
Schiff: MS SÜDWIND
Hafen:Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wind 2-4 aus O/NO
Fanggebiet: Richtung Dahme.
Drift : kaum bis mäßig
Köder : Pilker 40gr. - 80gr., rot-schwarz/rot-silber
Fänge: Insgesamt 18 gute Dorsche ( 4/8/6 ), paar kleine. 
Fazit: Jeder Fisch musste sich hart erarbeitet werden, aber es gibt sie noch, die Dorsche. Kutter wie immer gut und empfehlenswert !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## thomas19 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ostsee: von Wismar aus, Fänge momentan sehr mäßig.(31.10.2016) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wollt Ihr extra ne Fangmeldung haben?
Ich glaube es reicht zu wissen, daß woanders mehr gefangen wird.
thomas19


----------



## KlickerHH (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt :30.10.
Boot : MS Einigkeit 
Hafen : Heiligenhafen 
Wind:5, dann abnehmend
Fanggebiet : östlich von Fehmarn
Drift: anfangs stärker, später schwach
Köder: Pilker, Beifänger, Wattwurm 
Wer : ca. 50
Fänge : Ich 1, Boot ca. 30, inkl. Plattfisch und Fischstäbchen

Dorsche bissen auf Alles, es gab keine Tendenz der Farbe oder des Köders. Grösster 5,4 Kg


----------



## luette-hl (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 3.11.2016 , 2 Mann

Wo: Neustädter Bucht, wo reichlich Netze standen:r

Boot: Boot von Martin`s Angeltreff

Wind: schwach aus West, kaum Drift

Tiefe: von 6 bis 16, Fisch um 7m

Fang: 9 Dorsche um 50cm und 3 Platte

Köder: Seeringler (3Platte ,1 Dorsch), 25g Mefoblinker (bester Köder) und Gummi

War sehr mühselig den Fisch zu finden.

Es war aber ein herrlicher, sonniger Angeltag#::a


----------



## angelotti79 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kurzer Bericht vom Wochenende. 
Ausfahrt am 5.11 und 6.11
Kutter : 1 Tag Karoline. 2 Tag Südwind
Wind : Samstag 4 Sonntag 2-3
Fangtiefe : 14-20 Meter
Köder : Gummi und pilker in allen möglichen Farben. 
Wer : zwei Kumpels und ich. 
Fänge : Tag 1. 16 für den Froster. Tag 2. 19 für den Froster. Plus einigen Nemos und Wittlinge
Ort: die zwei sind ganz schön weit runtergefahren. ( Grömitz )
Fazit: war angenehm überrascht von den beiden Kuttern. Das sie den Dorsch doch noch finden. Wenn man bedenkt das andere Kutter nur noch auf Platte fahren ( Heiligenhafen und Laboe ). 
Rundum ein schönes Wochenende auf der Insel.


----------



## luette-hl (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 23.11.2016 von 8:00 bis 15:30 Uhr 

 Leihboot Neustadt, Martin`s  Angeltreff

 Keine Drift, keine Welle, kein Wind

 Wir haben den ganzen Tag geschleppt, war sehr mühsam

 Tiefe 7-10m

 11 Dorsche mitgenommen und zahlreiche verloren


----------



## Hardy48 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.12.2016
Schiff: MS Peter II
Hafen: Wismar
Wind 2-3 aus SW
Fanggebiet: von Wismar Richtung Lübecker Bucht bis Klütz
Drift : kaum bis mäßig
Köder : Pilker 40g - 60 g (meist mit Beifänger), Gummifisch, Heringsstückchen, Wattwürmer.
Angler: 21
Fänge: Insgesamt 15 Dorsche, 143 Wittlinge, 5 Plattfische.


----------



## Alex76 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.12.2016
> Schiff: MS Peter II
> Hafen: Wismar
> Wind 2-3 aus SW
> ...



Echt traurig zu lesen. Wir waren eine Woche früher, verhältnisse identisch. Etwa 30 Angler und cirka 40 Dorsche, wovon fast alle zwischen 40-50 cm waren. Wittlinge bissen fast wie beim Heringsangeln, sind bei mir aber nicht erwünscht .


----------



## grobro (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.12.2016
Schiff: MS Ostpreußen
Hafen: Heiligenhafen
Wind 3-4 aus SW-W, in boen auch 5
Fanggebiet: rund Sagasbank
Drift : mäßig bis schnell
Köder : Pilker mit 1 Beifänger, Gummi solo
Angler: ca. 15
Fänge: Insgesamt 11 Dorsche (38-55 cm) (auf dem ganzen Kutter), ca. 20 Mini-Wittlinge.Viele Angler blieben ohne Fisch.


----------



## scp (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 16.12. mit der Rügenland von Sassnitz aus.
cirka 30 Angler an Bord.
Durchschnitt 0-6 Fische.
Ein Angler neben mir hatte cirka 15 Fische.
Für mich mit 80gr Pilker  ohne Beifänger 32 Fische zwischen 40-55 cm.
Mein Platz war an der Spitze der Rügenland.


----------



## scp (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

18.12 Ausfahrt mit Guide und Kleinboot von Rügen aus.
Wir haben zu zweit cirka70 Dorsche gefangen.mein Kollege
auf Pilker ohne Drilling mit roten Beifänger. Ich auf Gummifisch und Pilker ohne Beifänger.Der Guide hatte mit Gummifisch  6-8 Fische allerdings hat er nur an der Bordwand runtergelassen.
Bevor es Belehrungen gibt ...etliche Dorsche sind an der Bordwand ausgeschlitzt.
Die beiden Ausfahrten waren Ausreisser,die Tendenz des Dorschbestandes geht auch im Osten weiter nach unten.


----------



## seeschwalbe (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Fährt denn noch ein Kutter zum angeln von Wismar raus?


----------



## banzinator (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

http://hochseeangeln-wismar.de


----------



## seeschwalbe (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War denn heute die Peter II oder die Christa von
Wismar rausgefahren?


----------



## Alex76 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> War denn heute die Peter II oder die Christa von
> Wismar rausgefahren?



Die Peter II - und endlich auch mal wieder ein toller Angeltag!

Es wurde ordentlich Fisch gefangen und zwar ausschliesslich Dorsch. Wichtiger noch, auch die Größe war ordentlich.

Wäre zweistellig geworden, am Ende waren es 5 Stück die alle zw. 60 -65cm waren. Mein Kumpel hatte zwei dabei von 87 und 92. Hat schon Spaß gemacht.

Natürlich gab es auch einige, die von der Fanbegrenzung offenbar nichts gehört haben #c

Gebissen wurde auf alles, Pilker, Gummi und Beifänger in sämtlichen Farben.


----------



## grobro (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wir waren heute am 30.01. mit der Einigkeit los.

Dort wird leider auch auf schwangere Laichfische geangelt. Echt traurig.

Insgesamt war es mau. Mit 4 Mann hatten wir 5 Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge. Auf dem ganzen Kutter waren etwa 14 Mann und keine 20 Dorsche.


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

hab mal wieder OT-kram löschen müssen.
lest doch noch mal den ersten post:


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
> Alle Postings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kein Offtopic - Werbung vom Admin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325294
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

schon wieder zwei OTs gelöscht. der trööt macht dem mod freude....

für OTs kanns ab jetzt auch schon mal (Ver)warnungen geben, grund: Zuwiderhandlung gegen Modanweisung"

siehe post so und so und so und so und zuletzt post #*2772*


----------



## snboxer (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Waren am 11.03.2017 bei Brook auf der Ostsee kurzweiliges Angeln, 3 Dorsche waren schnell gefangen. Fangtiefe zwischen 16m- 18m auf Gummi. Haben dann noch auf Hering probiert, war auch sehr gute anzeigen wollten aber nicht beißen. Wetter super sonnig und spiegelglatt.*​


----------



## seeschwalbe (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hat denn der Spreewaldlumpi auch gefangen oder nur 
rumgequatscht?#h


----------



## snboxer (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Nein Er hat auch gefangen!*


----------



## Langelandfrank (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Mit Vaters am Montag nach langer Zeit wieder mal raus. Gebiet war Spitze Trollegrund (Kante 18 - 21 m) und vorm Hafen bei 15 m. Die 6 Dorsche waren schnell zusammen. Größe 50 - 60 cm. Noch nach Heringen gesucht, aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## luette-hl (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ausfahrt am 3.4.2017 in der Neustädter Bucht mit einem Leihboot von Martin.

Ansage von Martin, nicht weiter als 1km raus, sonst kostet es 55Euro.

Die Wasserschutz kam tatsächlich zum kontrollieren, es war die Greif.

Fast den ganzen Tag geschleppt , nicht ein Fisch.

Wind kam schwach aus westlichen Richtungen.

Auf Wattwurm haben wir dann 4 Platte gefangen, mit 2 Mann.#c



*Der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch besser als der beste Arbeitstag.:s#:*


----------



## Stulle (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



luette-hl schrieb:


> Ausfahrt am 3.4.2017 in der Neustädter Bucht mit einem Leihboot von Martin.
> 
> Ansage von Martin, nicht weiter als 1km raus, sonst kostet es 55Euro.
> 
> ...


Warum sollte das 55€ kosten ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



grobro schrieb:


> Wir waren heute am 30.01. mit der Einigkeit los.
> 
> Dort wird leider auch auf schwangere Laichfische geangelt. Echt traurig.
> 
> Insgesamt war es mau. Mit 4 Mann hatten wir 5 Dorsche und 2 Wittlinge. Auf dem ganzen Kutter waren etwa 14 Mann und keine 20 Dorsche.



Ich antworte auf GroBro vom 30.1.17, weil es sich wohl um die  letzte Nachricht zum Fang vom Kutter handelt, danach, wenn ich nichts missverstehe, haben sich nur  Angler über Kleinbootausfahrten geäußert. Ich würde mich freuen, mal wieder etwas von der Situation auf den Tages-Kutter-Fahrten lesen zu können, z.B. ob es wie fast immer mehr Leute gibt, die weniger als fünf fangen oder mehr, die fünf haben und dann aufhören müssen oder dies sollten, m.a.W.: Ist die Stimmung an Bord wesentlich verändert ?


----------



## DerMayor (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Die Antje d aus Maasholm fährt eigentlich fast ausschließlich noch auf Plattfisch. 

Dorsch wird da wohl nur noch selten gezielt angefahren.


----------



## Dorschoffi (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@DerMayor - wenn's mit der Antje auf Plattfisch geht, wßrde mich mal interessieren wie man dort Morgens an Würmer kommt. Ich reise von weiter an und habe nicht die Möglichkeit mir einen Tag vorher welche zu besorgen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Im Wassersportzentrum Kappeln kannst du Wattwürmer kaufen. Im Moment, während der Heringssaison, hat der Laden ab 6 Uhr geöffnet. Sonstige Öffnungszeiten hab ich grad nicht parat, einfach mal googeln. Kann aber sein, dass du die Wattis vorbestellen musst...

Vielleicht kannst du auch bei den Kutter-Mannschaft welche bestellen. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hardy48 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Waren heute mit unserem Verein draußen.
Tag der Ausfahrt: Heute, 08.04.2017
Kutter: Christa
Heimathafen: Wismar
Fanggebiet: von Wismar bis zur Lübecker Bucht, vor Klütz.
Wind: morgens 3-4 später abnehmend
Himmel: bedeckt / teilweise aufgelockert
Drift: normal
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Gufis, Wattwurm. Auf Wattwurm ging garnichts.
Angler 18
Fänge: 25 Dorsche, 4 war hoch, 4 Nichtfänger.
Fazit: wer nichts erwartet, wird auch nicht enttäuscht


----------



## pennfanatic (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hauptsache es war schön!


----------



## LuizM (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wir waren am 10.04 und 11.04 mit der MS Karoline von Burg los. 
Waren insgesamt zu 5 unterwegs und hatten auch eig ganz gute Plätze. 
Das Schiff war sehr gut besucht und es war sehr voll. Das Wetter war vollkommen okay nur es herrschte eine sehr starke Drift. Gegangelt wurde überwiegend mit Pilker da auf Gummis oder Wattwurm nix ging. Farben spielten keine Rolle. Es kam uns so vor das man dem fisch direkt vors Maul werfen musste damit überhaupt mal was ging oder halt das man ihn beim hochziehen im Bauch oder so hakt. Fangerfolge waren sehr sehr mager. 

Am Montag wurden auf dem gesamten boot nicht mehr als 25 Fische gefangen wo von wir schon 14 hatten. Am dienstag wurde es dann noch schlechter es wurden nicht mehr als 20 Fische gefangen...


----------



## DerMayor (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> @DerMayor - wenn's mit der Antje auf Plattfisch geht, wßrde mich mal interessieren wie man dort Morgens an Würmer kommt. Ich reise von weiter an und habe nicht die Möglichkeit mir einen Tag vorher welche zu besorgen.
> Vielen Dank.



Als ich das letzte Mal mit war hatte die Crew Wümer an Board.... Ob das jedes Mal so ist kann ich natürlich nicht garantieren...


----------



## strandlaeufer (13. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.04.17 
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: erst 2-3, dann 1
Himmel: blau, sehr sonnig
Drift: wenig bis Null
Angel / Fangtiefe: erst 18m, dann ca. 8m
Jiggfarbe: japanrot, Würmer
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Montage: Pilker mit Jigg
Wer: ich und 30 andere
Fänge: 4 Dorsche und 9 Plattfische
Sonstiges: Geteilte Tour, morgens auf Dorsch, nachmittags mit Würmern auf den Sandbänke. Gute Idee bei den aktuellen Fängen von Dorsch. Morgens Ankündigung, wir sollten Würmer mitnehmen. Wie immer auf der Blauort sehr gut. Tolle Angelzeit im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern. 
------------------


----------



## Hecht32 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.17
Heiligenhafen 
Kutter
Windstärke 6!
Kutter waren alle im selben Gebiet.
Schwieriges Angeln, ca. 20 Angler , 3! Dorsche 1 Wittling.
Insgesamt, nicht pro Mann! Ich einen auf Gummi, mein Kumpel einen auf Pilker und einer einen Dorsch auf Beifänger.
Wenn einer sein Baglimit  von 5 Leos erreichen sollte, bitte melden! 
Der Einbruch bei den  Gästen kommt einhellig nicht wegen der Fangbegrenzung! Wer hatt hier schon mal 5 vernünftige Dorsche gefangen? 
Es gibt hier für die Kutterangler einfach keinen Fisch mehr!  
Werde weiter berichten .


----------



## yukonjack (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.17
> Heiligenhafen
> Kutter
> Windstärke 6!
> ...


 
 |good:
 Stimmt, die  wurden alle von den Bellyboot Fahrern weggefangen.


----------



## Hecht32 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.04.17
Heiligenhafen 
Kutter
Windstärke 2-3
Zu fünft 48 schöne Platte. 

Aber,   Plattfischangeln ist wie Plötzen am Edersee fischen!!! - Wer's mag! 

Kutter waren fast alle nur auf Plattfisch draußen. 
Aussage der Kapitäne:" Es ist kein Dorsch da" also morgen auch wieder auf Platte, obwohl bestes Wetter für die Fahrrinne besteht. 
Unser Kutter war fast voll, die Einigkeit war auf Dorsch und entgegen sonst waren nur wenige an Board.


----------



## patrik41 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 24.04.17
> Heiligenhafen
> Kutter
> Windstärke 6!
> ...




#6 Es gibt also doch noch Angler mit Verstand!!!!!!


----------



## Hecht32 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26 -28.04.17
Heiligenhafen 
Kutter
Windstärke 2-4
sonnig/ bewölkt 
26. zu fünft 75 Platte. 
27. insgesamt ca. 10-12 Dorsche
28. insgesamt 2! Dorsche
Die Kutter waren alle recht gut besucht. Plattfische gehen top, Dorsch ein flop!


----------



## banzinator (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 30.04.17
Ort: 18...
Windstärke 4-5
Boot: Kleinboot
Wetter: sonnig 
Fische: 5 Dorsche zu 3. Keine Platten.
Nur einen Fisch auf Gummi, den Rest auf Wattwurm.
Schwieriges Angeln beim schwierigem Wetter |evil:


----------



## Trumpf (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.04.2017
Boltenhagen
Kleinboot
Windstärke 2-3 Abends dann Ententeich
sonnig/ bewölkt 
waren zu dritt unterwegs und haben nach 5 stündiger Suche dann endlich
ein paar Dorsche gefunden.
Gab zusammen ca. 20 Dorsche und einen Wittling
Die größten hatten ca. 65 cm und ein paar kleine waren auch dabei.
Insgesamt ein kurzweiliges Angeln, als wir sie gefunden haben.


----------



## luette-hl (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Auffahrt am 6.5.2017  von 17-20 Uhr

 Ententeich.

 Mit dem eigenen Boot fast 3 Stunden an der Ostküste Fehmarns geschleppt.

 Null

 Alle Boote, die wir an der Slippe getroffen haben, Null.

 #:;+


----------



## aallui (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.05.2017
Kutter: Zufriedenheit
Heimathafen: Rostock-Warnemümde
Fanggebiet: östlich Warnemünde, bis Höhe Graal-Müritz
Wind: 1-2
Himmel: bedeckt / teilweise sonnnig
Drift: normal
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, 
Angler ca. 30
Fänge: ca. 45 , einige wenige bis 4 Stück, manche nichts, einige 1-2
Fazit: Rostock-Warnemünde in Punkto "Fangerfolg" wie schon immer, wird seinem Ruf gerecht, bei den anderen Kuttern sah es auch sehr schlecht aus, muss man nicht haben


----------



## Bubu63 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14./15./16.05.2017
Kutter: KAROLINE
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wind: 2-4 bft
Himmel: 12 - 20°, sonnig bis regnerisch, alles dabei
Drift: wenig bis normal
Montage: Pilker solo , 40-90 gr., meistens Kieler Blitz orange/silber.
Angler: jedesmal ca. 25- 30 Mann ( und Frau ).
Fänge: in allen drei Ausfahrten hatte wohl jeder seinen Fisch. Ich selber hatte in 3 Tagen 13 Dorsche zwischen 40 - 60 cm, und ungefähr genausoviele gute Wittlinge zwischen 30-40cm.
Wie ich finde also gut Fisch für die momentanen Verhältnisse.

Fazit: Bag-Limit erreichen ist schwer, aber nicht unmöglich.
Zu den maßigen Dorschen gesellten sich viele ein,- / und zweijährige Fische. Wenn jemand behauptet in der Ostsee fehlen die jungen Jahrgänge, ist das einfach nur falsch. Es fehlen tatsächlich nur die alten Jahrgänge. Und zwar weil sie in den letzten Jahren von den Schleppnetzfischern kontinuierlich abgefischt wurden und nachwievor werden. Große Fische waren an allen 3 Tagen leider nicht an Bord.

Wer keine Massenfänge machen möchte ist mit dem Fanggebiet um Fehmarn immer noch gut bedient. Von den Kuttern auf der Insel sowieso. Ich fahr wieder hin !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## thomas19 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.05. 2017
Hafen: Rostock-Warnemünde
Kutter
Wind: ganz schwach, viellleicht 1-2 aus westilchen Richtungen
Seegang: morgens ca. 30 cm, dann fast Ententeich
Drift: ganz schwach
Erfolgreichster Köder: Gummifisch 12,5 cm Länge, namens LK Möhrchen, LK steht für Lieblingsköder; am 28 - 30g-Bleikopf
Zeit der Ausfahrt: 6:00 - 14:30(?)
Fanggebiet: westlich von Warnemünde, etwas westlich vom künstlichen Riff (gelbes Gestell), ungefähr 1000m vom Ufer entfernt.
Fangtiefe: ca. 8,5m; auf dem Echolot stand was von 6,5 m
Fänge: ca. 40 Dorsche verteilt auf 14 Angler, ich hatte 4 ; mein Größter war ca. 60 cm lang

Fazit: man muß Geduld haben bis was anbeißt, im Juni wirds bestimmt besser; aber die Fänge bessern sich allmählich.
Mit Pilkern wird kaum noch was gefangen, von Rostock-Warnemünde aus! Ich hatte gute Pilker getestet, Blitz"Kiel" 65g; dann Eisele "Ghost" 60g und zum Schluß Abu Garcia "Terminator"60g; die gingen alle zu schnell runter! Nur der besagte orange Gummifisch hat gefangen!
zusätzl. Bemerkung: den  Namen des Kutters gebe ich von nun an, nicht mehr an! Viele Kutterkapitäne mögen das offenbar nicht! Ich will nun nicht "Person non Grata" sein, nur weil ich eine Fangmeldung mache.


----------



## Mikkado (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo, Ich muß noch einen Nachlegen. Letzte April Woche Fehmarn. Nach Sturm bis Montag, Dienstag Raus.. mit 2 mann 7St , Mittwoch auch n paar Dorsche, jede Menge kleine. 1 Jährige, beissen auf alles.  Am Ende der Woche hatten Wir 7 KG Dorsch Filet. Wenig ...sonst in einer Woche so um die 20 Kilo. War n mieser Auftakt, aber schon 10 - 20 Sept. gebucht. Fisch ist nicht alles, schön sitzen im Boot und entspannen ist das was zählt. ....Aber so Jahre mit wenig Fisch waren schon oft.  Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren nach Fehmarn.  Was mir echt stinkt .. Das es Leute gibt die unter der  Fehmarnbeltbrücke  1 Jährige fangen ,- geziehlt, und die mitnehmen. Die Beissen da auf n blanken Haken.   50 Stk  1 jährige geben Wohl ne gute Suppe. Sowas tolleriere ich nicht. Antiangler.  
Zurück nach Dorsch. Vielleicht lag es auch am Stürm das wenig gebissen hat. Aber einen über 80 cm. hatte ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.
Ich schreib hier zu mitte Sept. nochmal, mal sehen was dann war.
*Eigenes Boot, 5 x 2 m *


----------



## Allangler (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.-20..05.2017
Kutter: KAROLINE /Südwind
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken/Fehmarn
Wind: 2-4 bft
Himmel: 12 - 20°, sonnig bis regnerisch, alles dabei
Drift: Normal
Montage: Pilker solo , 60-90 gr.Farbe egal. Mörchen mit 60gr. Bleikopf
Angler: Wir 4 Mann + ca 20 weitere. Letzten 2 Tage 12/ 14 Mann.
Fänge : Jeden Tag Fangquote erreicht. Fische ca. 40 - 60 cm.
1 Dorsch von 64 cm und einen von 78 cm. An einem Tag massig Wittlinge.
Kann Bubu 63 nur beiflichten .Die jungen Jahrgänge sind denifitiv da.
Fahre seit 40 Jahren nach Fehmarn und kann die Kutter auf der Insen nur empfehlen.

Gruß Allangler


----------



## Markus_NRW (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wie läuft es aktuellste Makrelen ?!? Bin zur Zeit in Urlaub in Bensersiel und wollte ggf mal auf Makrele ?!?


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Warnemünde 25./26.5.
Kutter, 2 Tage
ca. 15 Leute
Einige Baglimit erreicht, andere etwas weniger. Einige schöne Dorsche 75-79, etwa 10 Wittlinge
Pilker mit 2 Beifängern. Zu 95% bissen die Dorsche auf den ersten Beifänger nach dem Pilker.
Dorsch gibt´s schon. An einigen Stellen halt nicht ein einziger Biss. Und wenn du genau da bist, wo sie im Schwarm auftauchen, gingen Bisse an einer Rute nach der anderen. Da hatten 10 Leute innerhalb von 30 Sekunden Dorsch gehakt.


----------



## titi2 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 25.5-28.5 
Wo: Fehmarn, Ostküste
Womit: Kleinboot
Wer: ich und mein Sohn
Fänge: Dorsche 0! Nur einige kleine Fische. Vereinzelt wurden von den anderen unendlich vielen Kleinbooten einige Dorsche gefangen, das Baglimit erreichte aber fast niemand. So wenig Dorsche habe ich dort noch nie erlebt! 
Plattfisch war dagegen sehr gut. Einmal 32 schön große Plattfische und einmal 23 Schöne Platten. ( Alles nur Klieschen! )
Wie: Plattfisch geankert auf Wattwurm. Auf Dorsch habe ich alles versucht! Wobbler schleppen, Gummifische, Twister und  Pilker alles in diversen Farben ... nichts.


----------



## epi (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann : 20.05.17
Wo : Vor Warnemünde letzte Fahrwassertonne
Womit : eigenes Boot
Wer : 2 Personen
Fänge : 3 Dorsche, 1. 75 cm, 2. 54 cm, 3. 52 cm, Babydorsche wieder rein, 2 Schollen, Wittlinge


----------



## KlickerHH (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 10.06.
Kutter: MS Solea
Heimathafen: Hvide Sande
Wind: 3-4 bft
Himmel: 15° und Sonne satt
Drift: Normal
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger
Angler: 4 Brandenburger, 3 Lüneburger, 2 Dänen (Polen) und ich
Fänge : 9 Dorsche, 10 Makrelen auf dem gesamten Boot
Sonstiges: Bericht in offtopic


----------



## Dorschoffi (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Gestern 10.06. mit der Hai IV aus Heiligenhafen los gewesen. Es waren ca. 25 Leute an Bord. Auf Kunstköder lief es sehr schlecht. Egal welcher Köder oder Methode angewand wurde. Hab nach ca. 1,5 Std. auf Wurm umgestellt. Am Ende waren es 8 Platten und ein maßiger Dorsch. Die Angler ohne Würmer gingen größtenteils leer aus.


----------



## Hardy48 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.07. 2017
Kutter: MS Karoline
Heimathafen: Burgstaaken (Fehmarn)
Wind: 2-3 bft
Himmel: durchweg regnerisch
Drift: Normal
Montage: Pilker mit Beifänger, Gufis, Wattwürmer.
Angler: 32
Fänge : 47 Dorsche, 364 Wittlinge, 3 Plattfische.
Mein Fang: 1 Dorsch (77 cm), 7 Wittlinge. Ich hatte keine Wattis, die welche hatten, haben einige über 30 Wittlinge gefangen.


----------



## shad (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:              07.07.2017
Kutter / Boot:                   Möwe
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:    Bensersiel
Wind:                               1-2 bft
Himmel:                             bedeckt, Regenschauer
Drift:
Angel / Fangtiefe:               10-15m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:                          Makrelensystem
Wer:
Fänge:                             28Makrelen, 4 Knurrhähne
Sonstiges:                        
Schöner Tag auf der Nordsee. Hoch waren ca. 50 Makrelen, Tief 5 Makrelen, auf dem Kutter.


----------



## Jan1982 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

dann trage ich meinen Bericht hier auch nochmal in der Standardform ein ;-)

Tag der Ausfahrt:              06.07.2017
Kutter / Boot: Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Büsum
Wind: 2-3 bft 
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-12m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage:                          Makrelensystem
Wer:
Fänge: 70 Makrelen
Sonstiges:                        
Schöner Tag auf der Nordsee. Alle haben super gefangen, wer es drauf angelegt hat, konnte locker die 100er Marke knacken.


----------



## keilerkopf (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.07.2017
Kutter / Boot: Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: 1-2 bft 
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: (7-15m)
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe:
Montage: Abwechselnd Watti und Gummifisch 
Wer:
Fänge: drei Dorsch zum Mitnehmen; sechs Wittlinge, ein Butt
Sonstiges:                        
Super Kuttertag. Viele Bisse und Fische, leider extrem viele untermaßige Fische


----------



## Hybrid (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Fehmarn
Wind: SW 2-4 bft 
Himmel: bedeckt & sonnig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: (18-28m)
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: leuchendes Kunterbunt
Montage: Abwechselnd Pilker und Gummifisch 
Wer: wir zu 2
Fänge: div Dorsch ü 65cm bis 83cm zum Mitnehmen; *2 Leng 73 & 75 cm
*weiteres: Baglimit frühzeitig erreicht und dann wg. Wind zeitig zurück in den Hafen


----------



## Hot-Spot (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@ Hybrid,

top Fänge, gratuliere!

In welchem Bereich um Fehmarn warst Du denn unterwegs,
dass Du eine Tiefe von 28m erreicht hast. 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Jan1982 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.08.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kieler Förde, Stollergrund, etc.
Wind: S 3-4 bft 
Himmel: meist sonnig
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: (7-23m)
Montage: Gummifisch, Buttlöffel, Pilker, Vorfächer,...

Ergebnis: NIX geht dieses Jahr! Aaargh |bigeyes


----------



## Sharky1 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 11.08.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Maasholm
Wind: NW 2-4 bft 
Himmel: bedeckt & sonnig
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: (10-23m)
Jiggfarbe: orange
Pilkerfarbe: leuchendes Kunterbunt
Montage: Abwechselnd Pilker und Gummifisch,diverse Vorfächer 
Wer: wir zu 2
Fänge: Dorsch 45cm bis 50cm zum Mitnehmen und 4 Makrelen, sonst viele viele kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen


----------



## Angeldidi (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Bericht von meiner Kuttertour am vergangenen Wochenende:

Tag der Ausfahrt: 02.09.2017
Kutter: Klaus-Peter (Heiligenhafen)
Fanggebiet: NW von Fehmarn, grobe Richtung Tonne 5
Wind: 2-3 Bft aus NNW, tagsüber abnehmend
Himmel: sonnig mit Wolkenfeldern
Drift: mäßig
Angeltiefe: ca. 12-16 Meter
Pilker: Spitzkopf rot/silber 60g
Jig: Japanrot
Angler: ca. 18-20
Fänge: viele untermaßige Dorsche (schwimmen alle wieder), einige maßig, größter 60 cm, einigewenige kleine Wittlinge.

Unterm Strich ein toller Tag auf See bei herrlichem Wetter und einer guten Menge an Fisch, aber viele deutlich zu klein.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo. Weiss jemand wo die Ostpreussen aus Heiligenhafen  geblieben ist ? Liegt schon seit Tagen nicht mehr im Hafen. Gruss Andy Antitackle


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hallo. Weiss jemand wo die Ostpreussen aus Heiligenhafen  geblieben ist ? Liegt schon seit Tagen nicht mehr im Hafen. Gruss Andy Antitackle



Heikendorf


----------



## Andy Antitackle (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Heikendorf



Für immer also verkauft ?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Für immer also verkauft ?


Ein Bekannter von mir hat was von einem Bekannten Mütterlicherseits gehört, der wiederum was von einem Kollegen Väterlicherseits gehört hat, der deine Frage mit Ja beantworten würde.


----------



## titi2 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 16.09.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: 6 km östlich Fehmarn
Wind: 3-4 bft 
Himmel: sonnig / bewölkt im Wechsel
Drift: relativ stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilker: rot gelb mit Holofolie 125g, teilweise waren 150g nötig
Montage:                          Makrelensystem
Wer: ich und freund
Fänge: ich 16 teilweise sehr große Makrelen und 1 Flunder !?!, mein Freund 3
Sonstiges:                        
Es war teilweise etwas unangenehm wellig, aber dank der starken Drift konnte man gut Strecke machen und so kam man dann auch irgendwann an den Makrelen vorbei.


----------



## titi2 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.09.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: 6 km östlich Fehmarn
Wind: 1 bft 
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: kaum
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilker: rot gelb mit Holofolie 70 oder 100g
Montage:                          Makrelensystem
Wer: Ich und Freund
Fänge: Ich hatte sehr viele kleinere Wittlinge( knapp 100 ?) , 3 große Makrelen 1 Dorsch ( ca 45cm ). Mein Freund 1 Makrele und auch unendlich viele kleinere Wittlinge und 1 Dorsch (55cm).
Sonstiges:                        
Plötzlich waren sie da ... wir haben ca 3 Stunden direkt über dem Wittlingsschwarm gestanden, der scheinbar eine Abmessungen von ca 600m x 400m gehabt hat. Überall waren Fische. Man konnte sich perfekt die 600 m über den Schwarm treiben lassen und das ganze dann von vorn. Alle Wittlinge waren voll mit kleinen Heringen, selbst die kleinsten hatten dabei  Heringe ( oder Sprotten ?)  von 10 cm im Maul.
Und übrigens, das Filetieren war kein Spass ( ca 5 Stunden ).
Dorsche gabs so gut wie garnicht! Ganz selten mal ein kleiner , quasi als Beifang. Das wurde uns aber schon voher von allen Leuten erzählt und wir waren gewarnt.
Fazit: So einen Tag erlebt man nicht oft! ( Ich trau mich garnicht ein Foto anzuhängen )


----------



## Jan1982 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.09.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Schilksee / Kieler Förde
Wind: 3 bft aus Südwest 
Himmel: Sonne Wolken Mix
Drift: mittel
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20m
Jiggfarbe:
Montage: Heringspaternoster mit Pilker oder GuFi
Wer: Ich und mein Vater

Haben verschiedene Ecken abgeklappert zunächst ohne Erfolg, ein dicker Dorsch ist im Drill ausgestiegen.

Am Ende gab es dann vereinzelt ein paar Heringe in der Innenförde. Am Ende waren es 12, immerhin eine Mahlzeit ;-)


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hallo. Weiss jemand wo die Ostpreussen aus Heiligenhafen geblieben ist ? Liegt schon seit Tagen nicht mehr im Hafen. Gruss Andy Antitackle



Sie liegt wieder in Heiligenhafen #c


----------



## bacalo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hatte einen Charterauftrag.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 30.09.2017  07.30 Uhr bis 16.15 Uhr
Kutter: MS Einigkeit Heiligenhafen  MS-Einigkeit.de
Wetter : Sonne und Wolken
Wind : 5-6 aus Südost
Angeltiefe :von 5 -17 Meter
Köder : Möhrchen und Sheriff von LK, Wattis mit Buttsystem von Eisele Sea Fsihing
Wo : Flüggersand, Fehmarnbelt


Es waren eher schlechte Bedingungen, es war recht windig und auch starke  Schauer waren angesagt. Doch es blieb trocken, aber dafür blieb auch  der Wind, obwohl der Wind ab mittags annehmen sollte.

Meine erste Kutterstour seit gut 25 Jahren (eine Tour auf der MS Simone  nicht mitgezählt, das war ein vorgeschobener Grund für ein geiles  Wochenende mit Kumpels und entsprechend feucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) und ich war begeistert! Wir waren eine bunte Truppe und morgens vor  der Abfahrt haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, das wir erst auf Butt und  dann noch einmal auf Dorsch versuchen würden. Thomas Deutsch hatte  aufgrund der Wettervorhersage bereits am Vortag bei Egon von Baltic  Kölln Wattwürmer bestellt, so dass ausreichend Würmer dort für uns  bereit lagen.

Bei bestem Wetter ging es los- ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich angeln  wollte oder lieber zum Horizont durchfahren und die Sonne klauen wollte.





Flüggersand war trotz 5-6 Bft eine akzeptable Wellen, so dass wir bei  5-7 Meter mehrere Driften auf Butt durchführten. Die Drift war sehr  stark, so dass ich mit 90g Buttlöffel teilweise Probleme hatte, die  Köder am Grund zu präsentieren. Ich konnte 3 schöne Platten verhaften,  davon eine echt schöne Scholle. Insgesamt kamen viele, gute Platte an  Bord, die meisten ich echt guten Größen.





Mittags eine schnelle Suppe mit Würstchen und Thomas hatte in der Zeit  bereits Kurs in Richtung Fehmarnbelt genommen. In der ersten Drift kam  gleich ein guter Dorsch an Bord, aber das war es dann. Zweite Drift,  ohne Dorsche. Also gab der Kapitän Gas und fuhr weiter in den Belt rein,  in Sichtweise zum neuen NSG Fehmarnbelt.

Hupe, Köder runter und gleich einige Ruten krumm. Schöne Dorsche bis  (geschätzt) 85cm kamen an Bord. Es musste mit minimum 150g geanget werde  (Andrift), aber es lief.





Fazit: Kaum ein Angler blieb heute ohne Fisch.








Die Crew war Weltklasse, der Kapitän hat wie immer alles gegeben. Ich  war echt positiv überrascht. Es waren auch ein paar Kids an Bord, die  auch ihren Fisch gefangen haben.




Bei dem Seegang gab es aber auch einige mit Seekrankheit, ich habe mir  beim filetieren das Messer in den Handrücken gerammt, aber ansonsten  alles gut. Das ich einmal sagen würde, dass Kutterangeln eine gute  Alternative ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht! Es war ein geiler Tag mit  einer motivierten Crew. Die Crew hatte immer einen lockeren Spruch auf  Lager, für jeden - Anfänger und Profi - immer einen passenden tipp und  waren immer sofort zur Stelle! Also, es geht weiter...


----------



## Jan1982 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 15.10.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Schilksee / Kieler Förde
Wind: 2-3 bft aus Südwest 
Himmel: Sonne 
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe:
Montage: Heringspaternoster mit dem selbstgebauten Spezialblech von meinem Cousin

Es gab Heringe! Nie viele auf einmal, aber schöne große und regelmäßig hat es gezuppelt. Sehr gelungene Ausfahrt ;-)


----------



## maki1980 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.10 + 19.10
 Womit: Schlauchboot
 Wo: Fehmarn (Wulfen) 
 Fangtiefe ca. 6 Meter
 Kaum Drift
 Montage: Buttlöffel
 Jeweils ca. 15 Plattfische in 2 Stunden..... Alle kleiner 30 cm gingen wieder zurück..


----------



## Serenius (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 24.10.
Wo: Fehmarnsund
Womit: Kleinboot
Tiefe: 6-9m
Köder: Buttlöffel, Wattwurm
Fänge: Klieschen, Dorsch (nicht maßig)
Wind: Süd, Südost (WS 5, Böen 6)


----------



## Jan1982 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.10.2017
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot - letzte Ausfahrt
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Schilksee / Kieler Förde
Wind: 3-4 bft aus Südwest 
Himmel: Wolken und gelegentlich Niesel
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 15m
Jiggfarbe:
Montage: Heringspaternoster, mal mit Blei, Pilker und Blech. Egal, alles hat gefangen...
Wer: Familienausfahrt mit meiner Tochter (4) und meinem Vater. 

Eine schöner Ausklang der Saison, nachdem im Sommer überhaupt nichts ging macht das jetzt gerade richtig Spaß in Kiel! Man fängt richtig dicke leckere Herbstheringe. Alles kleinere haben wir zurück gesetzt, ganz entspannt geangelt und trotzdem sind schnell ein paar Mahlzeiten zusammen.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:31.10.17
Kutter / Boot: MS Blauort
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe
Wind: 4 Bft
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: wechselhaft
Angel / Fangtiefe: 4-7m
Jiggfarbe: braun
Pilkerfarbe: -
Montage: Gummifisch, Buttlöffel
Wer: Ich
Fänge: Ich: 4 Dorsche (bis 6,5 Kilo), 3 Schollen und einen Wittling
Sonstiges: Es wurden große Schollen und vereinzelt große Dorsche gefangen. So ziemlich jeder hat etwas gefangen. Crew und Kapitän waren super.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ein Bild


----------



## Chips (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 03.11.2017
Eigenes Boot
Hafen: Burgtiefe
Wind erst W3, dann 4 SW
Fanggebiet: Staberhuk
Fangtiefe: 10-18m
Wer: Ich und 3 Kumpels
Montage: Heringspaternoster mit Pilker/Twister

gefangen wurden etwa 150 Heringe und 12 maßige
Dorsche , aber nichts grosses.
Gegen Mittag wurden Wind und Drift zu Stark um vernünftig weiterangeln zu können, Abbruch


----------



## Hybrid (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.11.2017
Eigenes Boot
Hafen: Burg
Wind erst W2, dann 4 SO
Fanggebiet: westlich Fehmarn
Fangtiefe: 13-16m
Wer: 2 Angler
Montage: Pilker/Twister
gefangen wurden Dorsche, 1 Seelachs 84cm und 1 Leng 104cm.
ab Mittag wurden Wind und Drift zu heftig und dann unter Land schnell zurück

Die Ostsee gewinnt offensichtlich etwas Artenvielfalt, die Seelachse sind vermutlich alle aus dem gleichen  Jahrgang, der Leng ist wohl ein anderer Jahrgang als unsere beiden Leng im Sommer 2017


----------



## ddmlui (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 17.11.2017 
Kutter: MS Einigkeit Heiligenhafen  MS-Einigkeit.de
Wetter: Sonne und Wolken
Wind: 4-5 SW
Drift: mittel
Temp.: 5 - 7°
Angeltiefe: ca. 10 -18 Meter
Köder: Pilker 60 - 75 g solo mit Assist-Hook, GuFi 60-80 g; beides Farbe braun 
Wo: NW von Fehmarn/Fehmarnbelt
Wer: ca. 18 Mann, 1 Frau
Fänge: ca. 50-60 St. massige auf dem Boot, ich 5 Stück bis 60 cm, 7 released wg. Untermaß

Fazit positiv: Schöne Tour, Kapitän und Bootsmann 1a, Dorsche stehen nicht gestapelt, es gibt sie aber noch; negativ: Verhalten ganz einzelner "Mitangler" wie fast immer unterirdisch (kein Abschlagholz, kein Messer, hast du dies, hast du das)


----------



## MS aus G (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Wann: 18.+19.11.2017
Kutter: MS Karoline (Burgstaaken/Fehmarn)
Wetter: wolkig mit Schauern
Wind: bft.6-9er Böen aus W/NW
Drift: sehr, sehr stark
Temp.: 6-8°
Angeltiefe: 8-12m
Köder: 1-2 Beifänger + Gewicht (Pilker mit/ohne Haken oder Blei) bis 200gr.
Wo: südlich Fehmarn
Wer: jeweils etwa 20Mann
Fänge: an beiden Tagen etwa 40-50 Dorsche und viele Wittlinge

Fazit: Schön mal wieder auf einem Kutter gewesen zu sein. Top Crew!!! Tolle Mitangler!!! Viel Spass gehabt trotz wirklich schlechter Bedingungen, dafür eigentlich noch gut gefangen! Wiederholung ist schon in der Planung, dann bei hoffentlich etwas weniger Wind!!! Tolles Hochseeangelwochenende!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## thomas19 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:* 25.11.2017
*Kutter:* Peter II, Wismar
*Seegebiet (Angelgebiet): *etwas westlich von Boltenhagen, vor der Steilküste, ca. 3-4 km vom Ufer entfernt (siehe 1. Bild)
*Wassertiefe:* ca. 14-17 m
*Seegang:* ruhige See, ca. 0,3-0,5 m
*Wind:* leichter Westwind ca. 2-3
*Fänge:* ich 2 Dorsche ca. 45 cm zum Mitnehmen, 3 Untermaßige zurück; meine Nachbarangler hatten aber deutlich mehr , so 3-8 zum mitnehmen.
Martin, der Bootsmann hatte schon Dorsch an der Angel, so bald er die Angel "ins Wasser gehalten hat". Zumindest bis zur Mittagszeit. 
Einige Angler hatten richtig gut Dorsch im Eimer.
*Beste Köder:* Beifänger, Twister ca. 7 cm in der Farbe Motoroil. Pilker ca. 70-85g in Schwarz-Rot, Blau-Silber hat auch gefangen, Orange-Gelb-Silber ging etwas weniger gut.
Gummifisch ging auch nicht ganz so gut, ich hatte nur einen Biss da drauf.
*Ausfahrt:* 7:00-16:00 h
*Fazit:* Der Kaptain Michael Ziemer hatte den Dorsch recht gut gefunden. Der Dorsch steht zwar nicht mehr so "gestapelt" in der Ostsee, aber es gibt ihn noch.


----------



## Alex76 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt:06.01.18
Kutter / Boot: MS Christa
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Wismar / Boltenhagen
Wind: 4 Bft West
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: wechselhaft
Angel / Fangtiefe: 20 Meter
Etwa 35 Mann an Bord

Es hat auf fast alles gebissen. Pilker etwas besser als Gummi
Leider viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 30-40cm. Über 50cm wurden kaum gefangen. Ich glaube 3 Dorsche waren zwischen 60 und 65. Auch ein paar Kleinboote waren zu sehen.


----------



## banja1 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin heut morgen 20 Heringe und 3 Dorsche vor Strande endlich sind die Heringe da


----------



## snboxer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 21.01.18 *
*Uhrzeit: 8:30-15:30 Uhr*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wind: 2-3 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: 9m und 16m-18m*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 40g Jigkopf*
*Fänge: wir haben jeweils 5 Dorsche  gefangen, bis 70cm.*
*Eine Flunder ging auch noch ans Band.*
*Schöner Angeltag!*

 :vik:


----------



## snboxer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 27.01.18 *
*Uhrzeit: 8:30-13:30 Uhr*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wind: 8-9 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: 16m-18m*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 70g Jigkopf*
*Fänge: wir haben jeweils 5 Dorsche  gefangen, bis 70cm.*
*Schöner Angeltag!*

 :vik:


----------



## snboxer (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 17.02.18 *
*Uhrzeit: 9:00-12:00 Uhr*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wetter: bedeckt, 2 Grad*
*Wind: 1-3 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: 16m-18m*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 40g Jigkopf*
*Fänge: wir haben jeweils 3 Dorsche gefangen, bis 60cm.*
*Schöner Angeltag!*

*:vik:*


----------



## BerndH (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 30.03. / 01.04. / 02.04.
Uhrzeit: 07.30 - 15.30 Uhr
Boot: Antje D
Ort: Maasholm
Wetter: von Sonne bis Schnee alles dabei
Wind: 2-4 aus verschiedenen Richtungen
Fangtiefe: 16-20 Meter
Köder: Pilker, Gummifische und Beifänger (hauptsächlich in Japanrot + lila)
Fänge: Einige an Bord haben ihr Limit erreicht.

Fazit: Wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, ist es möglich das Limit auszuschöpfen (was in den vergangen beiden Jahren, vom Kutter, ja fast unmöglich war). 
Es waren auf alle Fälle wieder tolle Tage, mit vielen netten Leuten und einer netten Crew.
Was will man mehr zu Ostern, da war das Wetter zweitrangig.


----------



## amberjack (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: Samstag 21.04
Uhrzeit: 8.30 - 12.00 Uhr
Boot: Kleinboot
Ort: Warnemünde
Wetter: strahlender Sonnenschein
Wind: ?
Fangtiefe: 8-10m
Köder: Radicalistic Shad (orange rot) am 28g JigKopf und Carolina Rig mit 4" Reins G-Tail Saturn
Fänge: 10x Dorsche zu zweit + 18x Platte
Fazit: Was für ein Tag! Es war schon sehr wellig, so dass im stehen  angeln so gut wie nicht möglich war und da ich ungerne im sitzen angel haben wir um 12.00 Uhr abgebrochen. Das Baglimit von 5x Dorschen pro Mann, haben wir nach 1 1/2 Std bereits voll gehabt, nur ein Untermaßiger war dabei der schonend zurück gesetzt wurde, sonst durchweg gute Fische bis 70cm. Haben dann nach 1 1/2 Std auf Carlonia Rig umgebaut und bei jedem 2-3 Wurf Plattfischkontakt gehabt. #6


----------



## Dorschoffi (23. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am Sonntag 22.04. mit der Antje aus Maasholm los. Bestes Wetter mit viel Sonne. Leider kompletter Ententeich und so gut wie keine Drift. Somit war es schwierig die einzeln vorhandenen Dorsche zu erwischen.
Fänge: 1x Wittling, 2x Dorsch und 7 gute Klieschen mitgenommen. Dazu kamen noch einige untermaßige die wieder schwimmen.
Schöner Angeltag auf See.


----------



## Jan1982 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 28.04.2018
Uhrzeit: 13:00-18:00
Boot: eigenes Kleinboot
Ort: Kieler Förde, südl. Schilksee
Wetter: Sonne & Regen
Wind: umaufend von Ost nach West, dann wieder Süd. 
Drift: manchmal kräftig, dann wieder Ententeich
Fangtiefe: 12-15 m
Köder: Heringsvorfach & Pilker
Fänge: Zu dritt ca. 100 Heringe, viele kleine und 5 maßige Dorsche! Ja, genau: nach 2 Jahren zum ersten mal wieder nen maßigen Dorsch in der Kieler Förde gesehen!


----------



## Hardy48 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Samstag den 28.04.2018
Kutter: Christa in Wismar
Drift: wenig, Windstärke 2
Anzahl der Angler: 34
Fanggebiet: bis westlich von Klütz
Fänge: 117 Dorsche, 7 Plattfische, 13 Wittlinge.
Gefangen wurde überwiegend mit Pilk und Twister, Gufi lief nicht.
11 Angler hatten das Baglimit von 5 D erreicht.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

3 Tage - 3 Kutter

27.4. Einigkeit mit ca. 15 Leuten, gute Fänge, Limit erreicht, schöne Dorsche bis knapp 4 Kilo, auch viele Kleine dabei.

28.4. Blauort mit ca. 30 Leuten, gute Fänge, Limit erreicht,
schöne Dorsche bis knapp 3 Kilo, auch viele Kleine dabei.

29.4. Silverland mit ca. 40 Leuten, gute Fänge, Limit erreicht, 
kaum Kleine, hatte selber einen mit 7 Kilo, anderer Angler mit 6 Kilo.

3 super Tage mit tollem Wetter #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## banja1 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin heute in der Kielerbucht los gewesen.In der Förde vor Laboe sehr viel Heringe.Vor Strande viele Dorsche um 40 cm.Dann Stollergrund Kleverberg geschleppt 5 gute Dorsche und zwei Hornhechte


----------



## banja1 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin heute noch mal los vor Strande 5 Dorsche auf Watti.Danach Heringe leider zur Zeit viele Kontrollen der Polizei die meinten aber Dorsche läuft


----------



## banja1 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Butt.und Goldbutt in Massen vor Stein Wentdorf


----------



## banja1 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Und viele Hornfisch Weiß leider wie ich Fotos einfüge


----------



## banja1 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Alle auf 8 bis 10 Meter im flachen waren Fischernetze


----------



## Roger Rabbit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 05.05.18
Uhrzeit: 07.00 - 15.30 Uhr
Boot: gemietetes Kajütboot
Ort: Fynshav
Wetter: Sonne 
Wind: meist Windstill
Fangtiefe: 11 -20 Meter
Köder: Twister 20g mit Gummifisch
Fänge: Limit von 15 Dorschen (55+) mit 3 Mann locker erreicht

Dorsch gab es reichlich und im tieferen auch Wittlinge in ansprechenden Größen. War wirklich ein Top-Tag.


----------



## Sharky1 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 08.05.2018
Uhrzeit: 09.00 - 12.30 Uhr
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Kleinboot 
Seegebiet: Maasholm / Schönhagen
Wind: 3-4 bft aus Ost
Himmel: Wolkenlos
Drift: wenig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 2-3m
Jiggfarbe:
Montage: geschleppt mit Blinker 7cm
Fänge: ein Lachs von 63 cm :q


----------



## Serenius (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt 12.05.2018

Uhrzeit: 10 - 18 Uhr

Kutter / Boot: Kleinboot 

Seegebiet: Nordrügen

Wind: 2 Bft

Himmel: bewölkt

Drift: wenig

Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-23 m

Jiggfarbe: rot

Montage: Pilk mit Beifänger, Buttlöffel

Fänge: Baglimit schnell erreicht, danach auf Buttlöffel umgestellt. Plattenfänge sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Rheinangler (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

War am 12.5. mit dem gemieteten Kleinboot vor Großenbrode. 

Sind nicht allzu weit raus und haben viele Dorsche bis gut 50cm gefangen  - aber nur 4 Stück mitgenommen. 

Fangtiefe war um 8 Meter - tiefer wurde es eher schlechter. Die Fische hatten sich mit Krebsen den Wanst voll gefressen.


----------



## snboxer (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum:  5.5.18*
*Uhrzeit: 7:00-13:00*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wind: Ost 3-5 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: zuerst 16 Meter nur Kleinfisch, später 12m-10m schöne Dorsche  um die 70cm voll mit Heringe*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 40g Jigkopf*

 |rolleyes


----------



## snboxer (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 12.5.18*
*Uhrzeit: 6:30-13:00*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wind: Ost 3-8 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: 12m-7m*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 40g-80g Jigkopf*
*Fänge: Jeder 5 Dorsche bis 60 cm, 1 Butt, 1 Hornhecht*

*Die Dorsche waren alle mit Krabben voll.*


----------



## snboxer (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 19.5.18*
*Uhrzeit: 6:30-13:30*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wind: Ost 3-10 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: 13m-10m*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 40g-80g Jigkopf*
*Fänge: Jeder 5 Dorsche bis 80 cm, 15 Hornhecht*

*Die Dorsche waren alle mit Krabben voll.*


----------



## BerndH (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 19./20.05.2018
Fanzeit: 08.15 - 14.45 Uhr
Boot: Antje D, Maasholm
Fangtiefe: 12-16 Meter
Wind: 1-2 aus Ost (19.05.) / 2-3 aus Ost (20.05.)
Köder: Gummifisch + Pilker/Beifänger + Pilker solo

Aufgrund der schwachen Drift an Tag 1 war ausprobieren angesagt. Die Dorsche bissen an beiden Tagen, an fast jeden Stopp auf etwas anderes, je nachdem was sie gerade gefressen hatten.

Diejenigen die Angeln konnten haben ihr Limit erfüllt, es waren jedoch einige dabei die es nicht erreicht haben.
Gut wer bei Ententeich mit 250 Gramm angelt, braucht sich nicht Wundern.

Waren auf alle Fälle wieder zwei sehr schöne Tage auf der Antje D.
Mit Sonne satt und Fisch, was will man mehr.

Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## banja1 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Moin,Sonntag von Kiel los gewesen Stollergrund an den Kanten Tiefe 6-18 Meter Wind 4-6 aus Ost viele große Dorsche auf Pilker und Beifänger in Schwarz.Gegen Mittag sehr hohe Wellen.Dann Hornhecht vor Bölk Leuchtturm geblinkert.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Zur Erinnerung:
Hier bitte nur Fänge & Co melden und auf weitere Fragen verzichten. Diese könnt Ihr einfach hier bequatschen!



Datum:
Kutter/Boot:
Heimathafen:
Wind:
Fangtiefe:
Köder:
Fänge:
Besonderes:


----------



## Allangler (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:              27.05.-01.06.
Kutter/Boot:       Karoline
Heimathafen:      Fehmarn/Burgstaaken
Wind:                  4-6  Ost
Fangtiefe:            12m-22m
Köder:                 Pilker 60g-80g farbe egal.
 Fänge:                Fast alle über Mindesmaß


Wir waren 6 Mann.Hatten jeden Tag die Fangquote erreicht.
Am ersten Tag hatten wir unser Limit schon beim 2.Stop erreicht.Sch..ß 

B.L Es waren ein paar Kinder an Bord,die haben wir dann drillen lassen das sie auch ein paar Fische hatten.Dorsch ist reichlichg vorhanden.


Gruß allangler


----------



## snboxer (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

*Datum: 3.6.18*
*Uhrzeit: 6:00-14:30*
*Boot: Eigenes*
*Ort: Brook*
*Wind: West 10-2 Knoten*
*Fangtiefe: 16 m*
*Köder: Gummifische 12cm 40g-80g Jigkopf, Pilker 80g*
*Fänge: Jeder 5 Dorsche bis 80 cm.*
*Fazit: sehr sehr viele kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen.*

*Die Dorsche waren mit Krabben und Heringe voll.*
:a:a:a


----------



## Dorschandi (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum:15.6.18
Kutter: Einigkeit 
Ort: Heiligenhafen
Fanggebiet: vor Dahme
Wind: kaum
Fangtiefe: 10 bis 14m
Köder: quer durch die Kiste
Fänge: Mit 6 Mann 30 Dorsche bis 65 cm mitgenommen, unzählige Kleine schwimmen wieder.

Ich war zum 1. Mal auf der Einigkeit, aber bestimmt nicht zum Letzen Mal. Super Service und freundliche Crew, das Schiff wurde punktgenau auf den Fisch manövriert. 


Datum:16.6.18
Kutter: Klaus-Peter
Ort: Heiligenhafen 
Fanggebiet: unter der Brücke durch, mittendrin gedümpelt
Wind:2-3
Fangtiefe:10 bis 15 m
Köder: alles versucht, viel Kraut.
Fänge: Mit 6 Mann 8 Dorsche mitgenommen, der grösste 72 cm.Viele Minis wieder ins Wasser. 1 Scholle von 42cm auf Doppelgänger von Eisele.

Ich "musste" zum 1. Mal auf die Klaus-Peter und es war garantiert das letzte Mal. Da muss man sich auch nicht wundern warum so mancher Kutter pleite geht. Einzig der Decksmann war super nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## BerndH (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Endlich Zeit zum Schreiben.

Wir waren letzte Woche 5 x mit der Antje D von Maasholm aus los.
Es gab Dorsche aus wirklich allen Jahrgängen (10 - 70 cm)
Es wurden auch die ersten guten Makrelen gefangen.
Sowie einige kleine (ca. 15 cm) Seelachse.

Beim Hochkurbeln unserer Pilkmontagen kamen uns einmal ne gut 60er Meerforelle und einmal ein Seelachs vom gleichen Kaliber hinterher. Leider haben diese nicht zugepackt.

Da wir in Wassertiefen von 16-20 Metern geangelt haben, gingen die meisten Dorsche auf Pilker und Beifänger. Gummi lief, wie eigentlich immer im Sommer, nicht sonderlich gut.

Wir hatten wieder eine tolle Woche mit alten und neuen Freunden auf der Antje D. 

Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## Chips (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 20.07.2018
Boot:    eigenes Boot
Fanggebiet: Hohwachter Bucht (Hafen Lippe)
Fangtiefe: 13-16m



War mit meinem Vater dort, haben zu zweit unsere 10 Dorsche
50cm-65cm locker gefangen dazu noch ca. 20 Makrelen bis 42cm und 2 Wittis.
Gefangen wurde mit Gufi und Heringspaternoster.


Chips


----------



## Uchemnitz (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Datum: 20.08.18
Kutter/Boot: Antje D
Heimathafen: Maasholm 
Wind: 3 auffischend bis 5
Fangtiefe: geschätzt 16-20 m
Köder: Pilker + Beifänger in Rot und schwarz 
Fänge: zu zweit 10 Dorsche 40-55 cm / 4 Wittlinge / 2 Makrelen 43+ 30cm
Besonderes: sind extra aus Dänemark (Ferienhaus da)80 km angereist da wir schon öfter mit diesen Kutter draußen waren. 
Hat sich wie immer gelohnt, nicht nur weil uns der Kapitän zum Fisch gebracht hat auch sonst ist es ein sehr empfehlenswerter Kutter. :vik:
Petri Uwe


----------



## strandlaeufer (27. August 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.08.18
Angelzeit: 8.00 -13.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 11.00- 13.00 Uhr
Fangtiefe: 15m
Kutter: MS Storkow
Heimathafen: Rostock 
Wind: um 4
Himmel: sonnig und bewölkt, später Regen
Drift: normal
Jigfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Köder: Pilker 75g
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 5 und einige zurück
Gewicht: um 1-2 kg 
Länge: um 45 cm
Link zum Bericht:
Link zum Bild:
Sonstiges: kleiner Ausflug nach Meck-Pom, nach 2 h angeln ohne Erfolg, neues Angelgebiet angelaufen, dort reichlich Fisch, viele untermaßige, fast jeder hat das Baglimit erreicht.


----------



## angelmatze0970 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 01.09.2018
Kutter / Boot:Antje D
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Maasholm
Wind: Nordost
Himmel: Sonnig
Drift:Wenig
Montage: Gummifisch und Wattwurm
Wer: Ich
Fänge: Dorsch, Wittling, Scholle
Sonstiges: Soweit zu sehen hat jeder auf dem Kutter gefangen. Viele zu kleine Dorsche gingen zurück über Bord.


----------



## BerndH (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Ich war auch am vergangenen Wochenende auf der Antje D.
Wie Angelmatze schon schrieb war das Wetter am Wochenende ein Traum. Sonnig und wenig Wind. Am Samstag hatte so ziemlich jeder seinen Fisch gefangen. 

Am Sonntag war das schwieriger: 
Wind gegen Strom hatte den Dorschen mal wieder den Appetit verdorben. Und es gingen nicht wenige mit 0-2 Dorschen von Bord. Ich konnte erfreulicher Weise den Tag mit einem 96er beginnen:vik:
War wie gesagt schwieriges Fischen.
Die meisten Dorsche kamen an dem Wochenende auf Pilker solo.
Die stehen im Seegebiet vor Maasholm noch relativ tief und fressen Sprotten und Sandaale. Daher gehen sie nicht so gerne an die Gummifische.

Es kamen auch einige gute Makrelen, von bis zu 45 cm, mit an Bord.

Alles in allem wieder zwei tolle Tage an Bord der Antje D. 
Es war auf alle Fälle den Aufwand wert, wir hatten wieder jede Menge Spass.

Freitag gegen 13.00 Uhr los. Samstag + Sonntag Angeln.
Sonntag 16.00 Uhr Abfahrt in Maasholm.
Gegen 23.30 nach 715 km wieder zu Hause.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## allegoric (24. September 2018)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Glowe Rügen
Wind: Südwest
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: normal
Montage: Pilker
Wer: Ich+Kumpel
Fänge: 15 Dorsch, 5 zurück (innerhalb von 2h)
Sonstiges: Wir hatten viel zu schnell, viel zu viel Dorsch an Bord. Fast alles Einheitsmaß bis max 45cm, aber alle maßig. Die Kleinsten gingen sofort zurück.


----------



## strandlaeufer (28. Oktober 2018)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 26/27.10.18
Kutter / Boot: Seho
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Heiligenhafen
Wind: 6 aus westlichen Richtungen
Himmel: bewölkt, Regen, wenig Sonne
Drift: stark
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-15 m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot
Montage: Pilker mit einem Beifänger
Wer: ich und knapp 25 weitere Kollegen
Fänge: Baglimit erreicht
Sonstiges: 24 h Tour, Angeln vor Dahme, aufgrund des Windes nah am Land


----------



## BerndH (6. November 2018)

Waren vom 31.10 - 03.11. mal wieder auf der Antje D. von Maasholm aus los.

Am 31.10. musste die Antje aufgrund des starken Sturms von Gelting aus starten.
Da das Wasser noch sehr aufgewühlt war, und es eine sehr starke Drift gab, waren die Fänge recht bescheiden.
Wir haben uns dann den Tag über nach Maasholm zurück geangelt und haben am Nachmittag dort fest gemacht.

Die restlichen Tage ging es von Maasholm aus los.
Am 1. und 2. hatten wir noch relativ starken Seegang, aber die Fänge wurden besser.
Wer es verstand mit seinem Gerät umzugehen, hat auch sein Limit erreicht.
Es waren jedoch auch wieder einige dabei die nur 1-2 oder sogar keinen maßigen Dorsch erwischt haben.

Am 3.11. besserte sich endlich das Wetter und wir konnten bei ruhiger See einen schönen Angeltag verbringen.
Fänge waren wie die Tage zuvor. 
Als Krönung des Urlaubs konnte ich aber einen 98er aus der Ostsee zaubern.
Ist schon ein tolles Gefühl wenn der an der 100 Gramm Rute Gas gibt.

Alles in Allem waren es wieder 4 herrliche Tage auf der Antje.

Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. November 2018)

18.11. Heiligenhafen, Kutter MS-Einigkeit
Bedeckt, 3-7 Grad, Wind aus NO 3 Bft
Montagen (persönlich) Pilker Gelb/Orange, Möhrchen, Buttlöffel beim Kumpel
Auf allen Montagen wurde gefangen, u.A. eine Dorschdoublette am Buttlöffel. Auf dem ganzen Boot wurde mit den verschiedensten Montagen hauptsächlich Dorsch gefangen.
Alles in Allem waren die Dorsche mit maximal ca. 70cm eher klein.
Fanggebiet war NW von Fehmarn bis knapp vor Langeland.


----------



## Silvio.i (26. November 2018)

Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Nördlich Hiddensee
Wind: Südost 1-2
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: teilweise nicht vorhanden
Fangtiefe: 8-15m
Montage: Gummi, Watwurmmontage
Wer: Ich+Kumpel
Fänge:  ca. 8 Dorsch, 8 um die 50cm mitgenommen, Dazu ca. 15 Platten
Auf Gummi nur einen Biss bekommen. Den Rest auf Wattwurm


----------



## snboxer (7. Januar 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 6.01.2019
Boot: eigenes
Ausfahrt: Brook
Wind: West 2-3 Knoten
Himmel: bedeckt, trocken
Drift: kaum
Fangtiefe: 17m - 18 m
Montage: Gummi 12cm, 40g
Wer: Ich + Schwester und Schwager
Fänge: jeder 7 Dorsche in ca. 2 Stunden, Größe 60 bis 75 cm


----------



## snboxer (21. Januar 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.01.2019
Boot: eigenes
Ausfahrt: Brook
Wind: Süd 1 Knoten
Himmel: bedeckt, starker Nebel
Drift: kaum
Fangtiefe: alle tiefen
Montage: Gummi 12cm, 40g
Wer: Ich und Freunde
Fänge: leider nichts brauchbares, nur Kleinzeug


----------



## elle-w (3. Februar 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt:03.02.2019                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Boot:Tanja Heiligenhafen                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Wind NW                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Himmel:bedeckt                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Montage:Gummi,Wattwurm                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Wer:Freunde und ich                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Fänge:18 Stück vier Leute                                                                                                                                                                                                                           kaum kleine dabei                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Danke an die Besatzung der Tanja ,Schöner Angel Tag.


----------



## BerndH (4. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir waren am Wochenende mal wieder mit der Antje D von Maasholm aus unterwegs.

Es waren wieder drei herrliche Tage. Erstaunlich war das um diese Jahreszeit schon so viel Dorsch dort im seegebiet unterwegs ist.
Die gefangen Fische waren alle super im Fleisch. Nur vereinzelt war ein Laichfisch dabei.

Wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour zu Ostern

Gruß
-


----------



## Timo.Keibel (4. März 2019)

Bitte zurück zum Thema. Die Offtopic-Beiträge findet Ihr hier!
Hier geht es um aktuelle Fangmeldungen nach folgenden Punkten:

Datum:
Kutter/Boot:
Wer:
Seegebiet:
Wind:
Himmel:
Drift:
Fangtiefe:
Montage:
Fänge:


----------



## M-V Angler (25. März 2019)

Datum: 24.03.2019
Kutter/Boot: Boot
Wer: Bootseigner und ich
Seegebiet: Kägsdorf bis Halbinsel Wustrow
Wind: westliche Winde bis 12 Knoten
Himmel: Sonnig, leicht bewölkt
Drift: 1-1,5 km/h
Fangtiefe: 5-8 m
Montage: Wobbler, Gummifisch, Springerfliege
Fänge: 7 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen

10 weitere Angelboote und ein Kajak gesehen


----------



## Bubu63 (4. Mai 2019)

Datum: 29.04. - 01.05.
Mutter: SILVERLAND
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fanggebiet: Fehmarn, Staberhuk und Ostwärts
Wetter: sonnig, bedeckt
Drift: o,2 - 1 km/h
Fangtiefe: 12 - 18m
Montage: Kölner solo, 30 - 90 gr Orange/silber, Blau/Silber
Fänge: 5/4, 7/7, 7/7

Wir sind auf die SILVERLAND ausgewichen, weil die SÜDWIND keine Einzelangler mehr mitgenommen hat. Die SILVERLAND und ihre Crew war aber sehr gut. Schöner Trip.


----------



## Dorschoffi (20. Mai 2019)

War am Sonntag den 19.05. mit der MS Tanja aus Heiligenhafen los. Es ging westlich an Fehmarn vorbei mit etwa 4 Windstärken aus NO später weniger Wind. Es wurden auf dem gesamten Schiff leider nur schätzungsweise ca. 25 Dorsche gefangen bei fast voller Besetzung. Allerdings alles gute bis sehr gute Größen. Ich habe einen knapp 70 er abbekommen. Wer Würmer dabei hatte konnte gut Platten fangen. Hatte 11 Stück mit meinem Junior zusammen. Dabei auch eine 45 er Scholle. Ansonsten mal wieder ein schöner Tag auf See.
Die Crew der Tanja war sehr hilfsbereit.
Den Anblick im Heiligenhafener Hafen finden ich mittlerweile sehr traurig mit der angebundenen Hai IV und Klaus Peter.
Was war da früher los. 
Na ja, lang ist her. Kann man nur hoffen, das die wenigen Übriggebliebenen überleben. Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Jason (20. Mai 2019)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Die Crew der Tanja war sehr hilfsbereit


Das kann ich bestätigen. Die Crew ist wirklich auf Zack. Ich war letztes Jahr in Heiligenhafen mit der MS Tanja draußen. Aber es war Windstärke 7 und an Dorsch war nicht zu denken. Dazu hätten wir weiter raus gemusst, und das war logischerweise zu gefährlich. Also nur bis zu einer Tiefe bis 7-8 Meter getuckert. Es ging auf Platte und davon haben wir genug gefangen. Die Jungs waren wirklich sehr hilfsbereit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Mai 2019)

@Dorschoffi Petri zum Fang.


----------



## carphunter08 (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

Datum: 18.05.2019
Kutter/Boot: Mietboot
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Seegebiet: erst östlich von Fehmarn, später südlich und westlich
Wind: aus O/NO mit 3-4 bft
Himmel: bis Mittag neblig, später sonnig
Angeltiefe: 4-11m
Montage: Pilker solo, Gummi am Jigkopf, Blinker, Wobbler
Fänge: keine Dorsche, 3 Mefos und einige Hornhechte beim Schleppen


Viele Grüße


----------



## titi2 (3. Juni 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 2.6
Kutter / Boot: Eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: östlich von Fehmarn
Wind: 0-3 SO
Himmel: meist sonnig
Drift: wenig, am ende dann kurz 2 kmh
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-20
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: - ( nur Blei )
Montage: 2* rote twister , unten Blei
Wer: ich und sohn
Fänge: 8 kleinere Dorsche 5 Wittlinge 1 kleinerer Köhler
Sonstiges:
Sehr mühsames Angeln, kaum Fisch da und wenn dann nur Kleine. Wir waren von 5-14 Uhr auf dem Wasser! 
30.6: 4 Dorsche  31.6: 3 Dorsche 5 Klieschen und 10 gute Wittlinge ca 20 Heringe 1.6: 1 Hering


----------



## strandlaeufer (3. Juni 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 31.05.
Kutter / Boot: Blauort 
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Laboe, Richtund Dänemark, Damp
Wind: 1-4 westlich
Himmel: bewölkt, ab und zu Sonne
Drift: alles dabei 
Angel / Fangtiefe: um 15 m
Jiggfarbe: rot
Pilkerfarbe: rot/schwarz
Montage: 1 Jigg + Pilker
Wer: ich und 40 andere
Fänge: 4 maßige Dorsche, 1 guter Wittlinge, Menge untermaßiger
Sonstiges:
Viel Fisch, viele kleine Dorsche, die sehr guten Angler haben das Limit erreicht, viele weniger, einige kaum Fisch, außer Plattfisch. Highlight: Seelachs 93 cm, 6,5 kg.


----------



## -iguana (4. Juni 2019)

Datum: 26.05.
Kutter/Boot: Charterboot
Wer: 8 Personen
Seegebiet: Langelandbelt/Dänemark
Wind: 5-6, Böen 7
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: sehr stark
Fangtiefe: 30-40m
Montage: Pilker, GuFi alles unter 150g brachte keinen Grundkontakt
Fänge: 17 Dorsch, max 2 kg
Sonstiges: Absolut beschissenes angeln, Mega starke Drift, extremer Seegang


----------



## -iguana (4. Juni 2019)

Datum: 27.05.
Kutter/Boot: Charterboot
Wer: 5 Personen
Seegebiet: Langelandbelt/Dänemark
Wind: 5-6, Böen 7
Himmel: Bedeckt
Drift: sehr stark
Fangtiefe: 30-40m
Montage: Pilker, GuFi alles unter 150g brachte keinen Grundkontakt
Fänge: 7 Dorsch, max 1 kg
Sonstiges: Absolut beschissenes angeln, sogar noch schlechter als am Vortag, mehrere Mitfahrer durch Seekrankheit ausgefallen
, Mega starke Drift, extremer Seegang, kaum Bisse


----------



## -iguana (4. Juni 2019)

Datum: 28.05.
Kutter/Boot: Charterboot
Wer: 10 Personen
Seegebiet: Langelandbelt/Dänemark
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: leicht bis mittel
Fangtiefe: 30-40m
Montage: Pilker, GuFi, Naturköder
Fänge: 90 Dorsch, max 5 kg, 1 Leng, 5 Schollen
Sonstiges: Traumhaftes angeln, alles unter 45cm ging zurück, nette Abwechslung mit Scholle und Leng, Pilken, GuFi und Naturköder brachten ähnlich
viele Bisse


----------



## Allangler (8. Juli 2019)

Datum: 24.06.-30.06.
Kutter/Boot:MS Südwind
Wer: 8 Personen
Seegebiet:Fehmarn 
Wind: 2-3
Himmel: sonnig
Drift: leicht bis mittel
Fangtiefe:14-18m
Montage: Pilker, GuFi,Beifänger
Fänge: Alle haben das Bl. erreicht.Wir hatte jemand dabei der noch nie geangelt hat und dazu auch noch fast Blind ist.Er holte den größten Dorsch an diesem Tag,
eine Doblette und eine Makrele.Er fragte uns ob wir ihn nächstes Jahr wieder mitnehmen würden?Keine Frage.Logo.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (13. Juli 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 13.07.2019
Kutter: MS Blauort
Heimathafen: derzeit Büsum
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: 4, teilweise 5
Montage: Zebco-Paternoster, rosa farben (nicht gewechselt)
Fanggründe: westliche Nordsee, nordöstlich von Helgoland
Fänge : punktgenau 100 Makrelen, davon 15 Stück 35 bis 38 cm, kleine wurden wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juli 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 25.07.2019
Boot: Mietboot
Wer: 3 Personen
Seegebiet: Warnemünder Bucht
Wind: erst 2-3, später 4 aus Ost
Wetter: sonnig
Drift: leicht bis mittel
Fangtiefe: 9-15 m
Montage: Gummifisch, Heringspaternoster + Pilker, Wobbler, Blinker
Fänge: 11 Dorsche, davon 5 mitnehmbar (3 gute: 62 cm, 58 cm, 61 cm)
Sonstiges: mühsames Angeln, in der Fahrrinne kurz auf Makrele probiert und nur untermaßige Dorsche gefangen, dann geschleppt, kein Zupfer, kein Horni, nix. Auf 11m versetzt und mit Gummifisch geworfen, fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer, allerdings sehr vorsichtig und knapp gehakt. Und schnell wieder abgebrochen, da hohe Wellen und Wind immer weiter zunahm- schade-. Trotzdem ein geiler Angeltag!


----------



## leuchtboje (10. August 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 09.08.2019
Kutter / Boot: MS Südwind
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Burgstaaken - Fahrtrichtung Großenbrode, Dahme, Travemünde
Wind: etwa 4, Nachmittag abnehmend
Himmel: sonnig, teilweise Wolken
Drift: morgens fast Null, später zunehmend - würde ich als leicht bezeichnen
Angel / Fangtiefe: um die 15 Meter
Jiggfarbe: ohne
Pilkerfarbe: Grün/Orange
Montage: Blitzpilker - Stint solo
Wer: Ich, Schiff war gut besetzt, aber nicht zu voll
Fänge: ich hatte Mittag das Buglimit voll, gute Küchengröße, nichts herausragend großes auf dem ganzen Schiff - einzelne gut 60er
Sonstiges: viele kleine Wittlinge als Beifang; es hatte soweit jeder seinen Fisch, einige mit erfüllten Buglimit dabei
wirklich fängige Köder mussten etwas Grünes an sich haben, das lief an dem Tag, ansonsten ging alles, Pilker, Beifänger, Gummi, Wurm


----------



## Strunz (19. August 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 17.08.
Kutter / Boot: Hanno Günther
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Warnemünde
Wind: 3-4 S
Himmel: stark bewölkt
Drift: erst wenig, dann leicht bis mäßig
Angel / Fangtiefe: 10-14m
Jiggfarbe:
Pilkerfarbe: blau/silber
Montage: Pilker solo, bzw. 1 Beifänger rot/schwarz
Wer: Ich und Sohn
Fänge:beide zusammen 8 Dorsche entnommen
Sonstiges: Am Anfang sehr wenig Drift da auch kaum Fisch. Dann einen neuen Platz angefahren(ca. vor Kühlungsborn in Ufernähe), dort mehr Drift und dann auch einige Fänge. Da unser eigenes Schonmaß deutlich über den 35 cm liegt, haben wir nur 8 Fische entnommen. Größter hatte 67cm. Baglimit hätten wir erreicht wenn wir die kleineren mitgenommen hätten.
Auf dem Kutter wurde eigentlich ganz gut gefangen, jeder hatte seine Fische. Der größte lag bei 70cm...


----------



## Magnus1 (17. September 2019)

Tag der Ausfahrt: 14.09.2019
Kutter / Boot: eigenes
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Kieler Bucht
Wind: 4-5 West
Himmel: sonning
Drift: starke Drift
Angel / Fangtiefe: 12-15m
Montage: Pilker (ohne Drilling) , 1 Beifänger rot
Wer: Ich 
Fänge:7 Dorsche bis 70 cm um 1 Makrele, ca. 7-8 Dorsche unter 40 cm wieder zurückgesetzt!
Es war ein toller Tag, allerdings musste ich lange suchen, bis ich die Fische gefunden hatte.


----------



## titi2 (28. September 2019)

Datum: 21.09.2019
Kutter/Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot
Wer: Ich und Freund
Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: 0-2
Himmel: blau
Drift: anfangs etwas später garkeine
Fangtiefe: 15 -20 Meter ?
Montage: Heringspaternoster mit Pilker
Fänge: Ich 3 Dorsche 55cm 62cm 71cm über hundert sehr große Heringe Freund: 1 Dorsch 59cm

Sonstiges: Morgens waren die Dorsche zwischen den Heringen ( eher dichter am Rand ), und es waren sehr sehr viele, unüblich große Heringe da, die bissen wie die verrückten. Mittags/Nachmittags totale Beißflaute dann ab 18:30 wieder Heringe wie blöd, aber keine Dorsche mehr. Nachmittags waren mehrere Schweinswale zu sehen die wohl raubten und die Möven als Begleiter hatten..
Den ganzen Tag über gab es keinen einzigen kleinen Dorsch oder Wittling an den Heringspaternostern!


----------



## Dorschoffi (5. Oktober 2019)

Moin, war am 03.10.2019 von Maasholm aus mit der Antje los. Den halben Vormittag war bei Wind 5 aus nördlicher Richtung an kontrolliertes angeln kaum zu denken. Zum Mittag hin wurde es besser wobei die Drift immer noch sehr stark war. Hatte bis dahin einen gut 60er Dorsch gefangen. Mein Junior konnte ein paar Wittlinge und eine Kliesche auf Wurm ergattern. Später legte er noch einen gut 70er + einen 80er auf die Planken, die auf seinen roten Jig bissen. Zum Glück konnte ich noch den Ausgleich mit einem 70er Dorsch schaffen. Dazu hatte ich noch 3 untermaßige, die wieder zurück gingen. Es waren ganze 17 Angler an Bord, viele gingen leer aus. Es kamen so gut wie keine kleinen Dorsche an Bord - finde ich wieder sehr bedenklich.
So ging ein schaukeliger Angeltag mit 4 guten Dorschen für uns zu Ende.
Am nächsten Tag gab es noch einen Eimer voll Herbsthering den wir uns in Kappeln zusammen angelten.


----------



## ollidi (16. Oktober 2019)

Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> auf Grund von Anfragen ob man so ein Thema nicht mal oben fest setzten könnte mache ich das jetzt einfach mal.
> Hier sollen also ab sofort alle Fangmeldungen von Boardies veröffentlicht werden die mit den Kuttern in den heimischen Seegewässern unterwegs waren.
> Bitte kein Gelaber in diesem Thread sondern nur Fakten / Fangmeldungen, damit das ganze auch effektiv ist!
> Alle Postings die keine Fangmeldung enthalten werden wieder gelöscht damit der Überblick erhalten bleibt.



Könnt Ihr bitte das obere beherzigen? 

Hier auch noch mal ein Beispiel, wie es aussehen soll:


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt:
> Kutter / Boot:
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet:
> Wind:
> ...



Danke!


----------



## titi2 (11. Mai 2020)

Kann jemand von den Admins den Thread hier wieder etwas aufräumen und die ganzen offtopic Nachrichten verschieben/löschen?

Datum: 09.05.2020
Kutter/Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot
Wer: Ich und 2 Söhne
Seegebiet: Eckernförder Bucht
Wind: 0-2
Himmel: blau-leicht bewölkt
Drift: anfangs gut, später garkeine
Fangtiefe: 15 -20 Meter ?
Montage: Heringspaternoster mit Pilker, twister, Gummifisch, Makrelenköder
Fänge: 5 Heringe!! und 2 Knurrhähne ( und einige sehr kleine Dorsche die wieder zurück gingen )

Sonstiges: Wir waren ca 9 Stunden auf dem Wasser und haben die ganze Zeit geangelt. Wir haben wirklich alles an verschiedensten Stellen in der Bucht probiert ( ausser naturköder ). Es war nichts zu machen, es gab einfach keinen Fisch.  Ganz ganz vereinzelt gab es schon mal einen Hornhecht an der Oberfläche zu sehen, aber auch die wollten nicht so recht ( ein Kurzer Biss und dann ein Sprung zur Bestätigung der dann aber gleich wieder ausstieg ). Überall gab es hin und wieder sehr kleine Dorsche die auf die Heringsköder gegangen sind. Knurrhähne hatte ich bisher noch nicht in der deutschen Ostsee gefangen, da war ich doch erstaunt.


----------



## ollidi (11. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal die letzten OT Beiträge durchgewischt.
Bitte Beitrag #2903 beachten.
Danke Euch.


----------



## Chips (18. Mai 2020)

18.05.2020
Ort: Hohwachter Bucht / Lippe
Wer: Mein Kumpel und ich
Boot: eigenes Boot
Wind: 4-5 West
Fangtiefe: 9-12m
Heringspaternoster,Pilker oder Twister

Fänge: ca. 30 Heringe, 2 Hornis, 2 Makrelen und ein Dorsch


----------



## Matze 74 (28. Mai 2020)

26.05.2020
Ort: Neustädter Bucht/ Hansa Park/ Sierksdorf 
Wer: Kollege und ich 
Boot: Karin6 von Kalle 
Wind: O/SO 1-3 
Fangtiefe: 6-11m 
Köder: DTD und Gummis 
Fänge: 9 Dorsche und 2 Köhler


----------



## snboxer (9. November 2020)

08.11.2020
 Ort: Lübecker Bucht/Brook
 Wer: Kollege und ich 
 Boot: Schlauchboot
 Wind: O/SO 4-8 Knoten
 Fangtiefe: 7-9m Platten, 16m Dorsche
 Köder:  Gummis und Buttsytem
 Fänge: 4 Dorsche, 30 Platten und 20 Wittlinge


----------



## sevone (17. Oktober 2021)

11.10.2021

Ort: Tromper Wiek; nordwestlich Glowe, Nähe "Spoil Ground 534"
Wer: ich
Boot: Kleinboot
Wind: NW; meist um 4 bft
Fangtiefe: 10m 
Köder:  Rohes Garnelenfleisch hinter Buttlöffel
Fänge: 13 Platten bis 40 cm

Vom 12. - 14.10. weitere Platten (nicht gezählt), 1 Seeskorpion ca. 20 cm und 1 Dorsch ca. 40 cm im selben Bereich mit derselben Methode. 

Außerdem
ca. 50 Heringe
1 Makrele auf Heringspaternoster


----------



## Dorschoffi (24. Oktober 2022)

Moin, nach langer Auszeit war ich mit Junior gestern mal wieder kurz entschlossen zu einer Kuttertour auf die Ostsee aufgebrochen.
Von Heiligenhafen aus ging es mit der Einigkeit auf Plattfischtour westlich von Fehmarn.
Es ist zwar nicht mehr die Angelei aus früheren Zeiten kann aber auch Spaß bringen.
Und wer schon seit über 40 Jahren mit sämtlichen Kuttern Schleswig-Holsteins über die Ostsee getuckert ist kehrt wohl immer wieder zurück. War einfach schön die morgendlichen Geräusche und Eindrücke mal wieder zu erleben. Das klappern der Leinen im Wind, das kreischen der Möwen im Hafen und dann das Brummen und der Geruch des Schiffdiesels - man erinnert sich sofort wieder an die guten alten Zeiten. Na ja, lang ist her  - aber der ein oder andere kann sich vielleicht noch erinnern.n
Ach ja, gefangen haben wir auch. Wir konnten unsere Kiste mit sehr schönen Platten füllen - zu 90 % Schollen.
War mal wieder ein sehr schöner Tag auf See.
Gruß aus der Heide.


----------

